#ubuntu+1 2007-09-03
<Stormx2> This has happened with a few packages
<ironmatar> i wanted to ask is there some paticular order to installing the os that it prefers?
<sam1337> installing what os?
<sam1337> which os's?
<ironmatar> ubuntu fiesty  either 32 or 64 bit
<ironmatar> or gutsy
<sam1337> any order will do fine
<ironmatar> how wbaout a hardware  checking utility
<ironmatar> er about
<aguitel> how upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<sam1337> update manager -d
<sam1337> as root
<sam1337> ironmatar i'd install the least stable one first and then the stable one because then you'd be using a stable version of grub
<SeveredCross> Uh...
<SeveredCross> Grub hardly ever changes.
<SeveredCross> Gutsy's grub is perfectly stable.
<sam1337> anybody know of some good 3d games in the ubuntu repos?
<snadge> planetpenguin-racer
<ironmatar> part of the time i cannot believe im doing this because all i really want to do is run a game so i can have my entertainment back
<pwnguin> people swear by bzflag
<pwnguin> but i like crack-attack
<aguitel> sam1337 ,sudo update manager -d ?
<snadge> ppracer rocks your jocks! :P
<sam1337> aguitel something like that
<sam1337> yeah i love ppracer
<sam1337> not tried crack-attack yet
<pwnguin> there's also fretsonfire
<terlmann> so... next month on the 4rth right ?
<aguitel> i heard  apt-get distr-upgrade
<terlmann> er
<efface> ooo think i found my problem just dont know how to fix it lol
<terlmann> or this one on the tenth ?
<sam1337> aguitel that should do aswell but you might miss out on a step or two
<terlmann> lets see.... 7.10 was feisty right ?
<sam1337> 7.10 is gutsy
<terlmann> ok then
<terlmann> this month on the tenth ?
<terlmann> or the tenth month on the seventh ?
<sam1337> both is my guess
<pwnguin> armegetron
<terlmann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Gutsy/Wallpaper
<terlmann> I nominated this for the release...
<ironmatar> is there any kind of hardware checking software i can run to check for basic hardware broken issues?
<terlmann> ironmator
<terlmann> you could check the logs
<ironmatar> what logs and how do i get at them
<sam1337> nice wallpaper
<sam1337> armegetron is not in the repos
<sam1337> with wine, cedega and some good linux games i think linux is now a viable gaming os
<snadge> ironmatar: memtest which is on the grub menu
<sam1337> what does memtest do?
<snadge> funnily enough, it tests your memory
<snadge> :P
<terlmann> is cedega free ?
<sam1337> my ram you mean?
<ironmatar> snadge:  i ran it  i dont remember thing bad coming of it
<snadge> and if theres any errors etc it will inform you and flash red
<sam1337> cedega is free for me
<ironmatar> no cedega is not free
<sam1337> you can get it for free off cvs or something
<terlmann> hmm
<terlmann> ok
<sam1337> or theres allways bittorrent
<terlmann> is it recent ?
<terlmann> the cvs version ?
<snadge> i torrented cedega off tuxwarez ;)
<sam1337> not sure
<sam1337> tuxwarez?!??!?!?
<snadge> haha yeah.. has pirated linux software on it
<sam1337> im so there
<snadge> im not sure if it exists anymore though
<snadge> i tried to find it again the other day
<sam1337> im on it now
<sam1337> it has nothing good on it though
<terlmann> aah , the old pirate bay has tons of good things
<sam1337> yep so does isohunt
<snadge> yeah one of the other torrent sites is bound to have it
<terlmann> the only problem is when you want something like software, its months old'
<snadge> i found a pretty new ver of cedega from memory.. and a .deb package at that
<sam1337> i use pirate bay. i dont download anything off bittorrent without reading comments
<snadge> and the engine you need to install it
<sam1337> i have the latest cedega engine works great
<Amaranth> Discussion of illegal activities is not allowed here
<snadge> true.. its a tad shady and off topic
<ironmatar> busted! heh
<terlmann> Amarath ... most alpha users are off the edge anyway
<sam1337> youd have to be off the edge to run gutsy
<terlmann> we do tons of things you wouldnt find legal or,,,, wait for it.... SANE
<sam1337> its rigged to bits with bugs atm
<terlmann> not for me
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<snadge> cedega should be free software anyway.. its based on free software.. okay, its not GPLed.. but theres a good reason why wine should be GPL ;)
<Amaranth> :)
<terlmann> but then again I am using x86
<terlmann> so my gutsy is more stable
<Amaranth> snadge: Cedega is a fork from back when WINE was MIT/X11 licensed
<sam1337> im using x86 too and ive encountered a fair few bugs now
<terlmann> but then again , I have installed half the packages in universe and a few more
<Amaranth> snadge: and a significant part of it is still available from transgaming's cvs server
<sam1337> ive installed just the barebones and a few games
<snadge> the last time i tried to get cedega to build from cvs
<Amaranth> well they aren't going to make it easy :)
<snadge> i came to the conclusion that the cvs is there primarily as a joke
<terlmann> I have enlighenment , kde, kde4 , fvwm , fluxbox and gnome running on here.
<terlmann> over 3000 packages
<sam1337> i have kdebase
<sam1337> 1105 here
<snadge> you cant just give code away that doesnt build.. that doesnt seem right to me
<ironmatar> and just taking somones software is?
<terlmann> well I guess it builds ... if they mean that one line does
<aguitel> sam1337 ,if upgrade to gutsy ,can i roll back to feisty?
<sam1337> aguitel no
<aguitel> mesmo?
<snadge> half my problem with proprietry software.. is they expect you to fully pay for it, before you even know if you want it or not
<snadge> and generally, not wanting the software, or deciding it is crap.. isn't good enough reason for a full refund
<sam1337> snadge yeah that sucks when it comes to games
<snadge> so my attitude is.. stuff them, if they want my money.. i'll pay them if i think that its worthy of my money, otherwise i'll delete the software and pretend it never existed ;)
<sam1337> snadge thats the way to go
<sam1337> brb crashing my unstable gutsy install
<snadge> the other problem is.. you get used to all this high quality software, that comes with source, and is free
<snadge> then theres people out there who expect you to pay for shoddy half assed programs, that you cant modify and are buggy
<ironmatar> all i want to do is run eve  and iv read and been told ubuntu/cedega works flawlesly  with eve  but so far after 3 weeks i have zip for a stable os and burning up my paid cedega sub time   and nothing iv done or instructions iv followed   have helped aparently  now people have suggeted its my hardware for some blasted reason and at the same time suggest installing Gutsy...im beginning to wonder if this all just a joke or som
<Stormx2> Having issues with using ndiswrapper; for some reason the modprobe fails to pick up on ndiswrapper. Check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541384 for more info! Thanks in advance.
<terlmann> Ironmater . software is a form of expression , like painting or writing. all it is is recorded instructions for a complicated calculator. WHY do artists CHARGE for their work ? I donate to any good oss project. It's about principle , as artistic expression is a higher path than just working and is rewarded as are preachers or goverment officials. BUT what right does anyone have to make a piece of crap, make me pay money for it , and prevents any
<terlmann> competition from rising by blasting everyone else through blackmail and uses PR to polish over the crap THEY made ?
<snadge> ironmatar: having an ATI video card makes using cedega practically impossible for anything more sophisticaed than solitaire
<terlmann> I have ati , ahem
<terlmann> aiglx and XORG Ati drivers do exist
<snadge> a lot of the games just say outright.. unplayable with ati.. or a list of bugs that are ati specific
<ironmatar> its not a ati card gigbyte 8500 gt fanless 512 mb cache
<terlmann> an experimental r_300 series is coming out
<terlmann> look up xorg r_300
<hydrogen> its been coming out for a few years..
<terlmann> so ?
<hydrogen> so don't hold your breath :)
<terlmann> Xorg is a freaking ent.
<hydrogen> and if you want good 3d accelleration with an ati card you are best off using windows.
<terlmann> they have been coming out for 20 years/
<terlmann> hydrogen
<terlmann> F you.
<snadge> ironmatar: i had good success with cedega 6.something .. was able to run c&c generals
<hydrogen> terlmann: i'll pass
<terlmann> get off the linux channel if your going to recommend WINDOWS. Windows is like recommending saints to sin.
<hydrogen> I became a nvidia fan they day I switched to linux for good.
<hydrogen> no, its being practical
<hydrogen> if you need good 3d accelleration, and you have an ati card
<hydrogen> you are not going to get it using linux
<hydrogen> its that simple
<terlmann> We are holy linux users whether we use ati intel or nvidia
<terlmann> and thank you , my 9250 works just fine
<hydrogen> be as holy as you want
<hydrogen> and just don't try running any demanding opengl games
<hydrogen> how many fps does glxgears give you? 25?
<terlmann> good with sauerbraten , oblivion and WoW.
<terlmann> actually over 5000.
<hydrogen> 61888 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12377.431 FPS
<terlmann> obviously youve never heard of Aiglx.
<hydrogen> oh, I have
<hydrogen> and I tried it
<terlmann> 20580 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4115.929 FPS
<hydrogen> mhmm
<snadge> i remember when glxgears was modified so that you had to pass a parameter -iunderstandthisisnotabenchmark
<snadge> or something
<sam1337> i switched to linux completely and removed windows the day i got my nvidia card and tossed my ati card
<hydrogen> yea snadge
<terlmann> well dont go using sabayon
<terlmann> it broke my sweet nvidia
<terlmann> fried the firmware
<sam1337> how?
<hydrogen> mhmm
<hydrogen> sabayon isn't a good example of a linux distro
<hydrogen> to begin with
<hydrogen> :)
<sam1337> lol too right
<terlmann> I know ?
<terlmann> anyone know of a way to rescue my nvidia :-(
<terlmann> I never got anyone to help me
<terlmann> it was , o 5 months ago
<terlmann> I went back to my ati
<ironmatar> isent the Firmware burnes into a bios like plug in chip?
<terlmann> still
<terlmann> ATI has something up the old sleeves
<terlmann> something about a tool to realtime convert opengl to direct x
<terlmann> and back
<terlmann> so they might spring back out
<hydrogen> uhh
<terlmann> having been purchased by ati , I think, was a good move.
<hydrogen> what'd be the point...
<terlmann> I mean puchased by amd
<terlmann> AMD rules. and that new ssl5 instruction set will rule even more this next year.
<terlmann> ITs going to make your Intel core 2 duos look like a peice of crap
<sam1337> does ubuntu support sli?
<sam1337> yeah but it will cost a billion 
<terlmann> sam : sli is meaningless. get a few extra moniters , and make yourself a wall
<terlmann> useing multiple x sessions'
<terlmann> spread one desktop over all
<ironmatar> anything i should know about gutsy installation?
<SeveredCross> ssl5?
<terlmann> means higher fps and resolution
<SeveredCross> WTF is ssl5?
<terlmann> yea. ssl5 is a new set
<terlmann> I mean sse5
<SeveredCross> Uh, dude.
<SeveredCross> Nobody's even using SSE3 yet.
<SeveredCross> Are you insane?
<terlmann> HA
<SeveredCross> SSE5 isn't going to do crap.
<terlmann> Ive used sse3 for years
<hydrogen> err.
<SeveredCross> Uh....
<hydrogen> yea
<SeveredCross> mplayer isn't even using SSE3 yet.
* hydrogen builds a fanboi closet
<terlmann> so?
<SeveredCross> Most video encoders don't use SSE3.
<terlmann> nothing has to use them
<SeveredCross> Next to nothing is optimized for SSE3.
<SeveredCross> Most things aren't optimized for even multithreading with dual core CPU's.
<SeveredCross> What?/
<SeveredCross> Are you insane?
<terlmann> just hold on
<Skrot-> lol.. yeah, just having it say "SSE 3" on the box tends to speed things up automagically ;)
<sam1337> dual core is for dual suckers
<SeveredCross> sam1337: Dual core has benefits in video encoding and things like that.
<SeveredCross> You can't even try and argue with me about that one.
<hydrogen> and sse5 will make thigns go almost as fast as -ffast-math!
<terlmann> http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=181750
<hydrogen> so what
<hydrogen> it doesn't mean a thing
<hydrogen> if apps don't use them
<terlmann> http://developer.amd.com/sse5.jsp
<hydrogen> whcih they won't
<SeveredCross> Yeah they announced it.
<SeveredCross> That doesn't mean CRAP.
<hydrogen> for a long time
<SeveredCross> Apps have to utilize it.
<SeveredCross> SSE3 has been around for a year if not more.
<SeveredCross> And hardly anyone's using it.
<terlmann> #
<terlmann> Fused multiply accumulate (FMACxx) instructions
<terlmann> #
<SeveredCross> Apps have to be written to take advantage of SSE anything, compilers don't just automagically transform things to use the latest SSE incarnation.
* hydrogen sighs
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> basically
<terlmann> but it still means faster proccesing
<hydrogen> no
<SeveredCross> Not really.
<hydrogen> it means /nothing/
<SeveredCross> Not at all.
<hydrogen> until apps use it
<SeveredCross> SSE5 means squat crap.
<hydrogen> so in other words
<terlmann> you wish
<hydrogen> all it means is a bigger price tag
<hydrogen> but hey
<SeveredCross> And terlmann, don't you think Intel will come up with something of their own by then?
<terlmann> nope.
<hydrogen> go install sabayon and fry your firmware on your motherboard so you can go fomg-fast with sse5
<terlmann> hydrogen
<ironmatar> wonders if their done yet    and anything special i need to be aware of with gutsy insall
<terlmann> I hate sabayon
<terlmann> I love ubuntu
<SeveredCross> terlmann, are you insane or just a huge fanboy?
* terlmann hugs his ubuntu
<terlmann> um severed, I am a AMD fanboy, yes
<terlmann> I despise intel for the many years they released CPU's with wimpy L2 cache's and amd took a stand.
<hydrogen> ironmatar: I didn't run into any major problems
<hydrogen> automounting seems to be a bit off still
<hydrogen> and by any major I mean any problems at all
<terlmann> http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3073&p=2
<terlmann> here
<terlmann> this will show you
<terlmann> the importance.
<ironmatar> huh  alrighty  becus i dont know what else to do now  except try gutsy    is the Iso bigger than a cd now?
<hydrogen> no
<SeveredCross> Dude.
<SeveredCross> You don't understand.
<SeveredCross> First of all, SSE5 is going to be tuned to specialized data processing.
<SeveredCross> As the article mentions, it implements features found for a long time in DSP's--digital signal processors.
<TerraMaster> MY flash is not producing any sound, any help?
<SeveredCross> And for the last time, applicatoins have to be written to take advantage of SSE5.
<SeveredCross> Do you think gcc/g++ are going to emit FMAC instructions?
<terlmann> half the instructions means 200% faster applictations.
<SeveredCross> You're obviously not reading a word we say.
<hydrogen> SeveredCross: just move on
<terlmann> did you read the specs ?
<hydrogen> SeveredCross: some causes are just lost
<terlmann> have you even looked at some sse5 documentation ?
<hydrogen> SeveredCross: +1 for amd's marketing I guess
<TerraMaster>  My flash (movie whatever im playing)  is not producing any sound, any help?
<SeveredCross> hydrogen: Good point. I just can't help myself sometimes.
<terlmann> NO marketing whatsoever. I just see quality.
<hydrogen> of course terlmann
<hydrogen> what else would you see
* hydrogen goes off and does stuffs
<terlmann> what do you see ?
<Skrot-> terlmann: The point is, buying a AMD CPU because it has a SSE5 instruction set doesn't make sense before applications make use of them.. which will take a long time.
<terlmann> optimize code. those are the key words. the GCC compiler will be able to optimize code for the new sets.
<terlmann> I am not planning to buy anything till there is some support.
<terlmann> I don't have the money ;-D
<Skrot-> And saying that SSE 5 will make intel cpu's look like crap is down right stupid..
<ironmatar> what link do i use to find the gutsy iso
<terlmann> I think intel is crap , through and through. those stupid ads recently showing those WEIRD people . the long line of rip-off pentiums.
<terlmann> AMD is the real deal. you buy Intel, you buy Microsoft. I dont buy microsoft.
<Skrot-> lol
<ironmatar> terlmann:  i have a acronym for you: stfu as i believe we ahve heard enough out of you
<sid> My desktop gnome is fucked, but my laptop is fine. and they both have the latest gutsy.
<sid> my laptop I formatted with gutsy a few weeks ago, my Desktop I've had gutsy a lot longer, and I upgraded from feisty
<sid> How can I reset my Desktop gnome environment?
<sid> I deleted .gnome*, .gconf etc, but it only helped a little. I still don't have minimize/max/x, or other stuff. backspace doesn't work right, etc
<jrib> sid: see if it goes away with a new user
<ironmatar> im running a fiesty live cd atm just so i can troubleshoot this system  id like to install gutsy clean and not upgrade how do i do that
<sid> jrib: no, a new user doesn't matter
<jrib> sid: well at least now you know it's not a config issue
<jrib> sid: are you using compiz?
<lamalex> just reinstall gnome
<jrib> ironmatar: grab an iso from ubuntu.com/testing, pop it in the drive, and reboot
<ironmatar> its kind of hard to burn a iso image while running on a live cd
<lamalex> no you can pop out a livecd
<lamalex> there might be a boot time flag to load the whole cd into memory
<lamalex> how much ram do you have?
<jrib> well not sure about that, but you could install feisty and then use it to burn the cd if you have no other os
<ironmatar> How then would be the questin becuase eject cd dose not work
<ironmatar> 2 gb active mem
<hydrogen> the usual option is docache
<hydrogen> I think
<ironmatar> some reason i shouldent use the 64 bit that is For my 64 bit athelon system?
<hydrogen> its usually not worth it
<hydrogen> there are still a number of 32bit-only binary apps
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone running device-mapper with 64-bit Tribe-5 ?
<ironmatar> a lot of people say not worth it my concern is the archatecture matching the hardware...for stability reasns
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> 64bit hardware can run in 32bit without problems
<sam1337> can i turn 32bit ubuntu into 64bit ubuntu without reinstalling?
<hydrogen> no
<Daviey> Hi, is there a known issue with restricted-drivers & nvidia atm?
<sam1337> i dont think so
<sam1337> mine work fine
<Daviey> sam1337: did it grab an update?
<sam1337> but dont work well with compiz fusion and opengl apps
<sam1337> Daviey did what grab an update?
<Daviey> sam1337: restricted-drivers app
<sam1337> i only just installed my nvidia driver today
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> thanks
<sid> jrib: no compiz
<sid> jrib: although when I make a new user, compiz is on by default
<IntuitiveNipple> 64-bit Gutsy Tribe-5 is looking good here.
<IntuitiveNipple> Compiling programs appears to be about 40% faster
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just patched gnome-mount-0.6 to auto-mount encrypted file-systems that don't use passwords, only key-files, and that works great
<hydrogen> I highly doubt that things compile 40% faster across the board but :)
<sam1337> lol 40% faster? I dont think so
<sam1337> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/130325 this bug is the thing which is annoying me most about gutsy atm and i hope it gets fixed soon.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sam1337> anybody know of a fix?
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> beryl
<terlmann> hold one
<sam1337> im holding on
<terlmann> compiz fusion is beryl, shure
<sam1337> compiz fusion is compiz and beryl merged
<terlmann> not by my standards
<terlmann> not YET
<sam1337> more compiz than beryl in my opinion
<Dougie> compiz fusion is compiz with some of the beryl plugins
<Dougie> but certainly not enough :)
<Dougie> well enough for me but not enough to say its the same as beryl
<sam1337> i think it has more plugins
<Dougie> but not all the beryl plugins i don't believe
<crdlb> example?
<sam1337> yeah but it has more plugins that beryl dosent have plus compiz fusion is faster and more stable imo
<Dougie> yeah it is
<terlmann> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/ feisty eyecandy   and same as that with eyecandy replaced with 3v1n0
<sam1337> shame about bug 130325 otherwise i'd use it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<terlmann> not certain if it could just be "feisty eyecandy 3v.....
<terlmann> never tried it
<Dougie> hmm.... haven't had compiz fusion crash during any 3dapps
<Dougie> of course i'm using binary drivers
<Dougie> probably why
<crdlb> the bug is *only in* binary drivers
<sam1337> im using latest in Ubuntu repo
<crdlb> specifically nvidia-glx-new
<sam1337> thats the one
<Dougie> ah....well I'm using binary drivers from envy
<crdlb> well that's the same driver
<Dougie> hm... wonder why it doesn't make me crash
<crdlb> what nvidia card is it?
<Dougie> 8500gt
<sam1337> 7600GS i have
<sam1337> maybe thats why?
<sam1337> my next pc will have 2gb graphics memory :D
<Dougie> 2gb's of video memmory.........exactly what card are you going to use?
<sam1337> 2 8600gt
<sam1337> will cost only 220
<Dougie> ...and they have 1 gig on each card?
<sam1337> yes
<Dougie> does linux support SLI yet?
<sam1337> and a 600mhz gpu
<sam1337> i hope so
<sam1337> thats what ive been trying to find out for a while
<Dougie> i know a couple months ago it wasn't supported
<terlmann> google is your pal ;-)
<sam1337> linus will probably get it implemented into the kernel soon enough
<Dougie> i don't care about it enough to look it up lol
<terlmann> linus just does the watching now
<Dougie> SLI is useless in my opinion there really isn't much that needs more then a single card can offer
<terlmann> he has some other coders taking over most of the work
<terlmann> SLI is worthless
<sam1337> bill gates did that but on a massive scale
<terlmann> do the opposite of sli
<terlmann> run a x session on each moniter
<SpudDogg> SLI is cool if you want to blow money about are benchmark numbers
<SpudDogg> SLI is cool if you want to blow money on benchmark numbers
<Dougie> yep
<sam1337> thats what i want to do
<Dougie> how do you run multiple x sessions with 2 video cards?
<terlmann> then run a seperate session and direct all 6 "sessions" to display the one session
<terlmann> 10x res and 10x speed
<terlmann> because each card takes less textures
<terlmann> and overall quality is improved with greater resolution
<Dougie> ....but a monitor isn't going to take 10 times the resolution
<terlmann> I dint say to do that
<terlmann> set up 10 x sessions
<Dougie> ...ok?
<terlmann> #10 is a real one
<sam1337> im confused
<terlmann> the other nine display PART of it
<Dougie> ah
<RAOF> That's because he's confusing :)
<Dougie> sounds like a lot of work...lol
<sam1337> ill do it when canocal makes a 1 click gui for it
<terlmann> HA
<terlmann> I have read some guides that show me how
<terlmann> you got $5000 for me to make one for you ?
<Dougie> would be nice if i could use 1 of my processing cores with each card to run like 2 seperate computers via xsessions
<RAOF> terlmann: That's a pretty cheap video-wall :P
<terlmann> how about $50,000 :-D
<terlmann> but yea
<terlmann> I can do it for 5000
<terlmann> the other 45000 is for me ;D
<Dougie> lol
<terlmann> RAOF : this one would only be about 10 feet by 10
<efface> is gutsy not compatable with compiz at the moment? trying to install emerald for it and apt-get says i cant get it because it has unmet depends
<terlmann> make it 3:4 , id be 9 feet high and 12 wide
<RAOF> efface: You still have trevino's tuxfamily repo in your sources.list.  Remove ity
<RAOF> terlmann: Na; widescreen 16:10
<terlmann> RAOF
<Dougie> 16:10 pisses me off......
<terlmann> I like square
<RAOF> Soft!
<terlmann> widescreen messes up all of my pics
<terlmann> I dont like black around the edges
<Dougie> standard HD and what not is 16:9
<terlmann> so I like to stretch all my pics
<Dougie> why would they make a computer LCD 16:10?
<terlmann> I don't watch hd. LOL
<Dougie> just doesn't make much sense
<Dougie> and i love my widescreen LCD btw :)
<terlmann> yea ? is it 1080 I or P ?
<Dougie> 1680x1050
<terlmann> so ?
<terlmann> thats more size, not higher clarity
<terlmann> I can give you a 100000000000000000000000x 1000000000000000000. res
<Dougie> looks darn good to me with HD-DVD's lol
<terlmann> simple
<Dougie> but my sony XBR4 46" LCD T.V is 1080p and looks 1000 times better then this lcd
<terlmann> I just put 100000000000 pixels at a certain spacing. you'd never see the fuzzy.
<terlmann> can you see the fuzzy ?
<Dougie> no
<efface> RAOF: thx that did the trick but now im getting an error where it says it  Can't load plugin 'ccp' because it is built for ABI version 20070826 and actual version is 20070828
<terlmann> try disableing subpixel hinting , EHEEHEHEHE
<terlmann> CRT RULES
<Dougie> crt's are fuzzy lol
<Dougie> and really bad on the eyes
<RAOF> efface: You've broken your compiz by having trevino's *feisty* repositories in there.
<efface> that bastard!
<terlmann> crt's have exellent luminosity.
<RAOF> efface: Remove everything compiz related, remove the tuxfamily repos, then reinstall compiz :)
<terlmann> I use trevino daily.
<terlmann> you just havent enabled BOTH repos
<terlmann> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/ feisty 3v1n0 eyecandy
<efface> RAOF: so uhm......apt-get remove compiz*
<terlmann> right ?
<efface> ?
<efface> AmyRose: how are U doing
<terlmann> or have you just put eyecandy in there ?
<RAOF> efface: To do that, you want to "sudo aptitude purge ~ncompiz ~nlibdecoration", remove the repo, then "sudo aptitude install desktop-effects compiz"
<terlmann> you need 3v1n0
<RAOF> terlmann: Please, please don't.
<terlmann> deb http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu/ feisty e17    << add this in and you'll have WORKING e17 ;-D
<efface> RAOF: so is this a common issue people are aving?
<RAOF> terlmann: Not only is it broken (ask a question in #compiz-fusion and one of the first replies will be "stop using trevino's repo")
<efface> lol
<efface> wonder why trev doesnt take it down
<terlmann> I SAID DO NOT USE FUSION
<terlmann> the fusion is UNSTABLE
<terlmann> not just cvs, UNstable
<terlmann> in trevinos terms'
<RAOF> terlmann: It is if you're using crazy whack repositories.
<terlmann> that means it doesnt just not work
<snadge> doot de doo. looks like i could be switching roles from web developer (php/mysql) to linux/solaris system administration :D :D :D
<terlmann> IT DOESNT WORK
<RAOF> terlmann: Use gutsy's fusion.  Installed by default, works.
<terlmann> use beryl , please.
<terlmann> my default fusion did NOT work
<RAOF> terlmann: The solution?  _file a bug_.  Please!
<IntuitiveNipple> Amarnath's Feisty Compiz repo in launchpad works well; Compiz in Gutsy works perfectly (64-bit) so far :)
<terlmann> I DONT like compiz or anything that looked like it
<RAOF> terlmann: You do know that beryl was compiz + some hacks, right?
<terlmann> no , it isnt
<Dougie> he said was
<terlmann> beryl has had a ton done to it
<terlmann> try it
<snadge> and fusion now has stuff that beryl doesnt, and beryl is no longer actively maintained.. in other words.. get over it ;)
<RAOF> And that all the beryl devs decided that it was too much effort duplicating the work of Compiz, so they submitted some improvements to compiz & ported all the beryl plugins to compiz?
<terlmann> HA
<terlmann> the beryl project failed because only a few worked on it, and then only for fun.
<terlmann> it does have a difference
<terlmann> the beryl manager is the greatest diff
<terlmann> the manager does so much
<efface> i liked the beryl manager more
<RAOF> You mean the configuration manager, or the "turn on Beryl" button?
<terlmann> and compiz's decorator does NOT stand up to emerald
<efface> config manager
<Dougie> you can use emerald with compiz
<Dougie> quite easy actually
<terlmann> SO
<terlmann> its not as good
<Dougie> so your point is useless
<crdlb> lol
<AmyRose> !u | efface
<ubotu> efface: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<efface> how do i make the cube rotate, sitting here looking at the actions section and i see no key
<crdlb> how is it not as good?
<terlmann> you look at the code. there is a difference.
<Dougie> how is it not as good? its the same emerald
<efface> AmyRose: ty i need that
<efface> AmyRose: u r the best
<terlmann> its not the same
<terlmann> there is code facilitating the interaction of beryl core components that is not nessesary in fusion
<Dougie> ......ok so code is difference....but same plugins and more yet its not better?
<IntuitiveNipple> efface: hold down Ctrl+Alt + left or right to rotate
<snadge> i think terlmann wants to take over maintaining beryl ;) since.. nobody else gives a hoot
<efface> ew lame
<terlmann> I will if you make me
<efface> did they not adapt the beryl cube?
<terlmann> but itll be buggy
<Dougie> noone will make you but you could :)
<terlmann> AND I'll make you use it
<Dougie> of course it will always be buggy
<crdlb> efface, what?
<terlmann> I will patent the blue screen of death, Linux version
<Dougie> efface, you can set it to the middle button but then it disables it from other things
<terlmann> I will compile it as a kernel module
<crdlb> efface, you're using trevinho's packages on gutsy? XD
<terlmann> I use trevino
<terlmann> it hasnt broken on me
<crdlb> and you complain about compiz fusion not working well?
<terlmann> I said trevino
<snadge> yeah on bootup it picks a random time period.. and then switches back to console mode and bluescreens.. if anyone can make this module, send me the .diff ;)
<terlmann> trev does not just make cvs releases of fusion
<terlmann> there are beryl packages in there as well
<terlmann> damm good ones
<crdlb> cvs releases?
<terlmann> yes
<terlmann> of beryl
<snadge> i think you'd be better off hacking compiz to be more like beryl, than being the lone ranger and trying to maintain it
<terlmann> I cant even code
<terlmann> LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!
<terlmann> well
<terlmann> a little
<snadge> as far as i can tell.. the only difference is the red diamond
<terlmann> but nothing worth mentioning
<efface> well i was referring more to the having an actual cube that rotates
<terlmann> I can red it
<Dougie> efface, there's still a cube that rotates
<mphill> is the development team am still intent on not including Xorg 7.3?
<efface> i press ctrl+alt and down and it just flips sides like a piece of paper
<mphill> - am
<Dougie> click your left mouse button
<Dougie> and drag it
<terlmann> how do I copy the version of a package ?
<Dougie> ctrl alt + mouse button
<efface> ah
<efface> someone told me down button :P
<Dougie> he said right or left mouse button
<Dougie> lol
<efface> seems i only have 2 faces on my cube >.<
<Dougie> go to the general settings
<Dougie> set your desktop to 1 and then vertical to 4
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> horizontal to 4
<Dougie> yeah thats what i meant
<Dougie> lol
<efface> ty
<crdlb> and vertical to 1
<Dougie> tired
<terlmann> deb http://daniel.holba.ch/art-builder/publish/ ./
<terlmann> everyone can add this
<terlmann> its harmless
<terlmann> its a good theme repo
<DanaG> What exactly does AIGLX do?  Will it let you run OpenGL things over SSH?
<DanaG> And which end needs the most rendering horsepower: server or client?
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes, it will, although performance may be not awesome :)
<mphill> has one one seen a hack to get your fonts to look mac-ish?  One time someone posted packages that got the fonts looking amazing
<RAOF> DanaG: And the... client in X terms.
<RAOF> mphill: I think you'll find that's: LCD subpixel rendering, no hinting.
<RAOF> DanaG: But the computer that your GL app is running on, not the computer that the X server is running on.  I think.
<DanaG> I use subpixel, full hinting.
<RAOF> Urgh.  Thin, anaemic fonts :P
<mphill> I made this entry for 7.04: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_improve_sub-pixel_font_rendering_for_Feisty
<RAOF> (This is why there is an option) :)
<DanaG> Either way, it's far less bloodshot-eye-inducing than Windows Cleartype.
<terlmann> is there a Hardy repo up yet :_D
<terlmann> actually
<terlmann> there are some ways to improve cleartype
<terlmann> I did it for my mom
<terlmann> forget what exactly
<DanaG> Plus, Windows sucks at DPI scaling.
<mphill> turning off hinting did help a lot, thats really interesting
<terlmann> FALSE
<DanaG> Even changing to something as close as 99 or 100.
<terlmann> windows has low-res icons
<DanaG> No, I mean it breaks font rendering.
<terlmann> get a higher res icon set and better fonts
<terlmann> everything looks better
<terlmann> Windows fonts have been around since , o, 98
<terlmann> LOL
<DanaG> I use the DejaVu fonts under Linux.
<DanaG> I can read stuff all day in Linux with no major issues.
<RAOF> mphill: Unhinted = how the fonts were *designed* to look.  It's also pretty much how Mac render the fonts.
<DanaG> However, once I boot Windows, I very soon get bloodshot eyes.
<mphill> RAOF, any other tips ?
<AmyRose> I'm guessing Gutsy still has bytecode hinting, right?
<terlmann> DANAG
<Xero> Any Freenode admins here?
<terlmann> its the EVIL influence
<terlmann> DARTH GATES
<Xero> I forgot my Nickserv password.
<terlmann> wear glasses
<terlmann> Xero
<terlmann> Contact Sport-Chick
<Xero> Ok.
<Toma-> Xero: ever think about joining #freenode maybe?
<terlmann> or something like that
<terlmann> youll find her in off-topic
<DanaG> Oh, what?
<DanaG> Sorry, i was busy being annoyed at 'deluge':
<DanaG> File priority can only be set when using full allocation.  Please change your preference to disable compact allocation, then remove and readd this torrent.
<DanaG> I did, and I still get that message.  What gives?
<crdlb> RAOF, err if fonts were designed to be unhinted, why do they include hinting information? (ie BCI)
<terlmann> danag, use ktorrent
<terlmann> LOL
<terlmann> really, az is the best
<RAOF> crdlb: To make them less broken when you hint :)
<terlmann> but its java based
<terlmann> so it crashes a lot I tend to notice
<terlmann> DANA
<terlmann> dont prioritize files
<terlmann> unless you have around 700 people torenting this
<terlmann> and you only want part
<Xero> KTorrent > all other Linux torrent software
<terlmann> no
<Dougie> i like ktorrent a lot
<terlmann> azeurus really matches up to it
<terlmann> they are close
<Xero> Azureus and Beryl don't get along, so imo KT is best.
<terlmann> ktorrent does plugins
<Dougie> Azureous is a memmory leak
<terlmann> which is a boost
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> thats the  worst about it
<terlmann> java
<Dougie> ......thats why i won't use it
* terlmann pukes
<Dougie> i hate Azureus anyways the whole thing
<terlmann> nope
* Xero implodes at the thought of Java + Beryl
<terlmann> all the settings are useful
<Xero> That's why I stopped using Limewire.
<Xero> Just because it was Java, I now use gtk-gnutella
<Dougie> i only use torrents
<Xero> I use torrent/gnutella
<DanaG> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/ticket/498
<DanaG> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/ticket/497
<terlmann> ktorrent has zeroconf capabilty
<Dougie> don't really download much nowadays anyways
<terlmann> ;-)
<jsubl2> I had to modify my xorg.conf file like documented at http://compiz.org/NVidia
<Xero> torrent/gnutella and firefox for a small amount of things
<antibody_> damn I did apt-get remove xserver-xgl and install xserver-xgl
<Dougie> ...what do you need to configure on it? port settings and destination folder... thats all you need
<antibody_> and now I can't start nor kde nor gnome from kdm/gdm
<Xero> torrent for big files, gnutella for small files, firefox for things I cant get from those
<mphill> RAOF, you've opened my eyes to a whole new world of font goodness
<RAOF> mphill: It looks very nice on high DPI laptop screens, yes :)
<Xero> RAOF: Ever tried to run a good looking beryl setup on a crappy NVIDIA GF4 MX4000?
<terlmann> DPI is everything
<Xero> It's the 128mb version, not the 64.
<terlmann> I want a 10000000 dpi
<RAOF> Xero: No, but I'd suggest that compiz would be a better bet.
<Xero> Compiz fusion = teh slow
<Xero> Beryl = ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM
<Dougie> what did you use for fonts?
<Dougie> Beryl used to lag my computer so bad. Compiz fusion has never done that
<terlmann> is , erm. it possible to run 64 bit linux on 32 bit hardware ?
* DanaG has a laptop of 99.89 DPI.
<terlmann> with a 32 bit cpu
<Xero> I just used normal fonts.
<snadge> is awn in gutsy?
<Xero> terlmann, NO.
<terlmann> aww
<Xero> snadge, I don't think so.
* terlmann hides
<Dougie> terlmann, why would you want to?
<Xero> 64bit code + 32bit processor = ker splosion
* RAOF has a laptop at 130DPI
<terlmann> I think 64 bit is cool
<Dougie> terlmann, do you even know what the 64bit architecture does?
<terlmann> yea
<DanaG> Aack, no hinting makes it look like OS X... or at least like Safari in Windows.
<terlmann> its like trying to feed beer to a 1-year old
<RAOF> DanaG: Indeed :)
<Dougie> terlmann, then you should know that it would do absolutely nothing on a 32bit cpu
<DanaG> To me, that's a bad thing; to others, it may be a good thing.
<terlmann> well
<DanaG> Then again, I should give it a longer chance -- not say "bleh" and change it back 10 seconds later.
<terlmann> with emulation
<terlmann> 64 bit code can run on 32 bit
<terlmann> it would just be slow
<terlmann> by 4 orders of magnitude
<Xero> VERY slow
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it also doesn't help that my temporary backup laptop has 14" 1024x768 -- 85 DPI.
<terlmann> and it would be very intensive
<terlmann> but it would work
<RAOF> DanaG: Uuuungh.
<Xero> Slower than trying to shove 2 fists in your mouth - and succeeding
<DanaG> I'll be glad to get my 17" 1440x900 back.
<RAOF> terlmann: Yes, it's possible.  Check out qemu.  Yes, it's slow.
<DanaG> What's really bad is this: 19" 1440x900.
<terlmann> RAOF
<DanaG> Or worse: the travesty that is a 42" plasma: 1024x768, STRETCHED to widescreen.
<terlmann> I can use qemu and I can fit 2 fists in my mouth
<terlmann> LOL
<Xero> Oh crap
<DanaG> The pixels must be, oh, 1/2 x 1/4 inch.
<DanaG> Or something sad like that -- 1/2 inch may be an exaggeration.
<DanaG> And people still wonder why I prefer watching DVDs on my laptop.
<Xero> I got tiny pixels.
<Xero> Don't know my dpi. I think its 100
<Xero> Yeah. I can zoom in full and hardly notice a jagged pixel. I would say it's 100 or more.
<DanaG> Google for "javascript dpi".
<RAOF> Or System->Admin->System log->Xorg.0.log, and search for dpi :)
<DanaG> But that may not be correct.
<DanaG> On this old laptop, it tells me it's 0x0.
<DanaG> I had to measure the screen and set screen size myself.
<Xero> Are we allowed to curse in ubuntu+1? Or are the rules like #ubuntu?
<RAOF> As in #ubuntu.
<Xero> Aww
<DanaG> Just use alternatives.
<Xero> rm -rf /media/head && echo GAH
<DanaG> Like "Argh"/
<DanaG> And "Arfgh", if you accidentally hit the extra letter.
<snadge> i cant believe that richard stallman didn't approve of gnubuntu
<snadge> i feel like slapping him
<Xero> As do I
<Xero> Although I kind of rely on some non-free stuff.
* DanaG runs off to install Gobuntu on a mobile device. 
<DanaG> Because Go == Mobile, right?
<Xero> Uhhh. I wouldn't try that just yet.
<DanaG> Well, any normal person would think so, but not the namers.
<Xero> Razrs run some form of Linux. I forget exactly.
<snadge> here mark shuttleworth is.. bending over for the FSF.. acknowledging that what they're trying to do is a good thing.. and then stallman says nup
<DanaG> How about calling it "Freebuntu" or "Zealotbuntu"?
<DanaG> At least that doesn't sound like ubuntu-mobile.
<Xero> That's why I use nothing but Razr
<snadge> yeah.. or RMSIsAStinkyHippyBuntu
<snadge> :P
<Xero> DanaG, Zealotbuntu is a good one
<snadge> Trollbuntu
<Xero> Trollbuntu = total Windows ripoff
<Xero> Anti-free software
<snadge> haha yeah.. its ONLY the proprietry components of ubuntu
<snadge> with all the free software ripped out
<snadge> that cracks me up
<Xero> No. Let';s call that one Microsoft Ubuntu
<Xero> Crap. Semicolon.
<snadge> it would need that bluescreen kernel module i was talking about earlier though
<terlmann> actually
<terlmann> you should see the ubuntu ULTIMATE
<terlmann> web site
<terlmann> they made the chrismas edition
<Xero> Hmm.
<Xero> I can see it now.
<Xero> Bill gates calling the Desktop Cube a new Microsoft innovation in 4 years.
<terlmann> Bill doesnt have a cube
<terlmann> never will
<Xero> Bill will have a cube.
<terlmann> he'll end up trying to make a hypercube
<Xero> Bill will stael teh cube cadny
<terlmann> and blow his brains out
<terlmann> he's not 1337 ;-D
<Xero> lol
<Xero> I actually laughed at that. Not an easy thing to accomplish.
<IntuitiveNipple> Google Earth can be installed on 64-bit Gutsy without a chroot
<Toma-> ubuntu ultimate has a pretty gross theme... btw guys this is all #ubuntu-offtopic style banter
<RAOF> And Feisty, too.  And Edgy & Dapper, I think.
<Xero> Ok...
<Xero> #ubuntu-offtopic it is them
<Xero> *then
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'm not the one who came up with Zealotbuntu.  I heard it somewhere else; I've forgotten where.
<scottDkoDer> My prog complains that it cant find a *.so file but it is in /usr/local/lib. How can I fix this?
<RAOF> scottDkoDer: Add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf, and then re-run ldconfig?
<snadge> mmmm tomato ravioli
<scottDkoDer> RAOF: That sounds pretty complicated, a little clarification plz?
<scottDkoDer> snadge: Sounds good. I'm hungry too
<RAOF> scottDkoDer: Ok.  /etc/ld.so.conf is a file containing the directories to scan for dynamic libraries.
<RAOF> scottDkoDer: Adding /usr/local/lib to it will add it to the places scanned for your .so.
<scottDkoDer> RAOF: I am sorry, I meant how to tell all progs to search local dir for libs
<Toma-> better yet, make a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ and add the /usr/local/lib line, but doesnt that already get included? hmmm
<RAOF> scottDkoDer: Running 'sudo ldconfig' will update the ld cache, so that the linker will find the new files.
<scottDkoDer> RAOF: include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<scottDkoDer> RAOF: That is what is in my etc/ld.so.conf file
<scottDkoDer> RAOF: And that' all that is there
<scottDkoDer> that's
<scottDkoDer> *
<RAOF> scottDkoDer: Ok.  Oh, and the libc.conf should have /usr/local/lib in it.
<ironmatar> anyway i can install the dloaded file w out burning it
<scottDkoDer> RAOF: Sorry, OT I'll figure it out
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: Out of discs?
<ironmatar> scottDkoDer:  no just no way to get the live cd out im running on at to eve do anything
<ironmatar> so i just wanted to go ahead and run the install
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: feisty?
<ironmatar> no gutsy
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: or gutsy
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: So you don't have an OS installed on your cpu now?
<scottDkoDer> pc*
<ironmatar> fiesty  but it will not boot
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: And you dont have another dvd drive?
<ironmatar> no
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: What happened to your feisty install?
<ironmatar> i had it running and evr time i get updates it borks it
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: Do you connect to the net with a wireless or wired connection
<IntuitiveNipple> ironmatar: That sounds like the default options have the wrong UUID set
<ironmatar> or i reboot and it dosent want to come back
<IntuitiveNipple> ironmatar: I've seen that alot with grub, where there's multiple partitions especially. Do you have that set-up?
<ironmatar> nope i use a patch cable to a linksys router to the dsl
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: Well, how did you install feisty in the first place?
<ironmatar> nope i told it t0o use entire cd
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: How did you install feisty in the first place?
<ironmatar> er entire hd sor
<ironmatar> local comp shop gave me fiesty on a distro cd
<ironmatar> red paper case
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: So why cant you boot that live or are you now?
<IntuitiveNipple> ironmatar: where abouts in the boot sequence does it go wrong? do you get past grub?
<n0yd> Mot sure what the deal is, but I seem to be missing a repo or something in my sources.list after I reininstalled gutsy.  I no longer have acroread or the mozilla-acroread plugins, weren't these in multiverse (which I have enabled)?  Or are they in medibuntu or something? (Which I don't have in my list at the moment)
<n0yd> Not*
<scottDkoDer> ironmatar: Why cant you boot feisty live and re-install your system?
<IntuitiveNipple> n0yd: maybe try enabling the commercials?
<IntuitiveNipple> or is that something different?
<RAOF> n0yd: Acrobat is no longer redistributable, so it has been removed from the repos IIRC.
<ironmatar> it says kernal alive and i does the lights thing for the hd and floppy and cd  and sutch and nothing happens
<ironmatar> iv re installed fiesty so mutch
<IntuitiveNipple> ironmatar: when it boots, do you have any USB devices plugged in also?
<ironmatar> nope
<ironmatar> i have a kb  and a logitec tracman marble
<ironmatar> neither is in a usb
<n0yd> RAOF: as of when? I had it this morning... but maybe it came from the medibuntu repo i had enabled...
<n0yd> IntuitiveNipple: Commercial is not available yet for Gutsy.
<DanaG> Hmm, if you can figure out how to do it, you can use "instlux" to do a netinstall.
<ironmatar> i have the fiesty  live cd and alt 64 bit iso's and the 32 on the hand out cd  i get it running  and after i apply the dloaded updates its futzy agian
<DanaG> You'll need the source of instlux, and python for Windows, and NSIS.
<DanaG> I wish instlux were premade for Gutsy.
<IntuitiveNipple> ironmatar: sometimes, if the BIOS is set to try and boot from removable devices and one is plugged in but not bootable, it'll shift the drive letters around and confuse grub
<DanaG> Right now, you have to dig up the initrd images from the servers, and build it yourself.
<IntuitiveNipple> n0yd: Yeah, I forgot that - had that issue earlier myself
<RAOF> n0yd: As of a while ago.  It's possible that the naughty people at medibuntu still distribute it.
<ironmatar> i dont believe that is a issue
<IntuitiveNipple> ironmatar: From what you've said, nor do I, but it is handy to know since it can catch you out easily
<ironmatar> i could check but id have to reboot and then the gutys dload goes somewhere
<n0yd> RAOF: Yeah, that's probably what it was.  It was just driving me crazy, cause I know I had it this morning, heh. ;)
<n0yd> I know Adobe changed the license on it though.
<IntuitiveNipple> I keep all my downloads on an external disk, for just that kind of situation :)
<ironmatar> its taken a lot of work to get the video card driver installed as its a full stop and manuel command install after gdm stop  iv even had cedega working and eve installed but it wont boot  n then  i did the auto updates  and now it wont even finish booting
<IntuitiveNipple> ironmatar: Have you edited the grub boot menu entry to remove the "quiet splash" so you can see where it goes wrong?
<ironmatar> as a matter of fact yes
<ironmatar> i dont even get that report now
<ironmatar> changed quiet to verbose and splash-nosplash in kernal line
<n0yd> RAOF: What ever happened to your repository?
<RAOF> n0yd: It's waiting for falcon 2 beta 3 to come out.
<IntuitiveNipple> so, you edit the boot menu 'root' item, then press 'b' to boot that, and you don't see any more output?
<DanaG> OOps, I accidentally reniced init to 0.
<DanaG> What should it be set to?
<RAOF> n0yd: Then I'll rebuild it a bit.
<RAOF> DanaG: 0 seems fine.
<RAOF> DanaG: In fact, that's what my init is running at.
<n0yd> RAOF: were you hosting it off your own connection? I assume you were, because of the dyndns bit.
<ironmatar>  it says root   and the kernal line below that which i edited and then b for boot that kernal
<RAOF> n0yd: One of them, yes.  I had 2 mirrors, one of which disappeared, the other one is still kinda working.
<d4rkmonkey> /j #ubuntuforums
<d4rkmonkey> wtf.
<d4rkmonkey> that was weird...
<n0yd> RAOF: I can provide 2, maybe 3 mirrors if you'd like.  I have 2 bcdlinux.org servers, and a n0yd.net server.
<RAOF> Cool.  However, I'm no longer sure what would actually go in there :)
<d4rkmonkey> n0yd.net is boring.
<n0yd> d4rkmonkey: heh. Cause I wiped out my blog a few months back, and got lazy.
<RAOF> I mean, the eyecandy is already being handled, and I'm getting packages into Universe.
<n0yd> :)
<d4rkmonkey> lol I just felt like saying it boring :P
<d4rkmonkey> I like your theme though
<n0yd> Oh, it's just ubuntustudio theme
<n0yd> Although I just changed it
<d4rkmonkey> heh, I stil like it ;)
<n0yd> Damn, I forgot to backup my ~/.bashrc :-/.  It's gonna take me hours to modify.
<n0yd> Damn, and my mpd.conf :-/
<ironmatar> whoops
<n0yd> I have like over 40 bash aliases, no way I can remember them all.
<d4rkmonkey> well, I'm gonna go see if I can get my wacom tablet set up nicely.
<ironmatar> gues ill reboot and see about changing that kernal back and se what i get
<d4rkmonkey> gah.. not working very nicely.
<arooni> hey folks;
<arooni> has anyone noticed if you leave your gutsy on for awhile
<arooni> it locks up when you come back to it?
<n0yd> No
<n0yd> Probably a program you have running.
<arooni> i have the screensaver kick on
<arooni> maybe i should turn that off?
<n0yd> No idea.  Are you running Compiz?
<arooni> god such a ogrgeous night hree in seattle
<arooni> gorgeous
<arooni> n0yd, i am runnning copmiz
<n0yd> arooni: I wouldn't doubt if that may play a part in it.  Compiz can be buggy...
<RAOF> ...And exposes a lot of bugs in other programs :)
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> Deffintely does. :)
<DanaG> Argh, my audio is going all crackly-squealy.
<DanaG> Time to try a lowlatency kernel.
<BonBonTheJon> kubuntu gutsy is acting slow with the nvidia driver
<BonBonTheJon> any other complaints?
<hydrogen> I've not seen it acting slowly with the nvidia driver
<BonBonTheJon> hydrogen: gnome or kde?
<hydrogen> kde
<hydrogen> but it shouldn't matter
<donspauldingii> Hello all, I'm running Gutsy on a T61, and in trying to get sound to work, I've installed CVS alsa.  Now it appears the 2.6.22-10 kernel has support for my card, how can I revert back to using the apt version of alsa?
<BonBonTheJon> I'm also getting errors with kicker and kdebluetooth
<donspauldingii> s/apt/gutsy apt repo
<DanaG> laaa-dee-CRACK-eeee
<DanaG> daaa
<DanaG> Are there any easy ways to reduce pulseaudio cpu usage?
<RAOF> killall pulseaudio?
<RAOF> More seriously, no, I don't know of any.
<n0yd> nice?
<RAOF> You probably don't want to do that, though, since you *want* RT priority.
<DanaG> aah, change resample method.
<DanaG> To src-sinc-fastest.
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<DanaG> Note that the example gives the invalid "sinc-fastest".
<RAOF> Isn't that the default?
<DanaG> I'm not sure, actually.
<DanaG> It seemed to default to a more cpu-intensive setting.
<ironmatar> ok  i have a workign build atm x86 32 bit  rebooted got in ok  ran sudo apt-get update and then attempted to sudo apt-get upgade which was a http failure  for all packages   things went futzy after that and rebooted and had to run fsck for a whole slew of bad numbers  rebooted agian and got back on here , havent installed vidio driver or updates from update manager yet
<ironmatar> coffee raid afk
<Xero> All your irrelevant spam are belong to 
* DanaG rules with SCIM:
<DanaG> X  Y
<DanaG> What is the deal with that "not greater or less than" thingy?
<hydrogen> byea..
<hydrogen> thats kind of silly
<hydrogen> you could say equals
<DanaG> 
<DanaG> And that one is RAW CODE.
<Toma-> DanaG: this channel would be pretty quiet without your random stuff
<hylje> :>
<ironmatar> so as per my previous statement why would sudo apt-get update have a overall failure because of a http issue?
<ironmatar> upgrade rather  update ran fine
<DanaG>   That's odd... one of my files in a torrent has a piece of a different file in the middle of it.
<ironmatar> how do i finish updateing and upgradeing without haveing the 119 updates bork my system once agian
<ironmatar> or do i have to wait another blasted month because my system build out of part that all are at least some monthes old on market arnt really supported in ubuntu yet?
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DanaG> it's a nice package manager, especially if you can become accustomed to the GUI.
<DanaG> Run it with no parameters.
<DanaG> You can also use it interchangeably with apt-get, with parameters.
<DanaG> I wish I could reduce the distance one scroll 'notch' scrolls by.
<ironmatar> i swore id never go back to windows  and im stubborn  but this seems to be more than just a bit of a hassle  with the exception of the latest problems i had with them it worked when i wanted my entertainment
<Consty> Yeah windows sucks a nut.
<ironmatar> actually its WGAVT that sucks a nut
<ironmatar> and a lot more people are goig to be looking to linuix to operate their comps because of it
<ironmatar> but that wont last unless  somehow all these setup hassles are eliminated
<ironmatar> like this vidio card driver  its been out for a few monthes  yet i have to do a Full manuel install thru terminal and gdm stop install driver gdm start
<ironmatar> it took me over a week and somone helping for 6+hrs originaly to figure it out   because the gdm stop was hanging up before the login prompt and needed a alt-+f2
<Consty> what about with the new bulletproof-X feature of 7.10?
<Consty> still have that problem?
<n0yd> Anyone here use mpd?
<ironmatar> i dont ahve gutsy installed yet  i ran the blasted live 7.04 cd install agian so i could work on the volume  since u cant mount the volum from live cd and work on it noo u have to actually be on it to work on the blasted thing  and it borks if you look at it funny
<ironmatar> but at least i might go for a dload now of gutsy
<ironmatar> agian
<ironmatar> besides it being pre release anything special i ought to know about installing gutsy  and is there a hash to check the dload agianst?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, does Gnash work for YouTube?
<DanaG> I'm sick and tired of the nonfree Flash devouring my CPU whenever I watch a video.
<DanaG> Plus, sounds seem to stack up at some divides, and then come out in a jumble all piled on top of each other.
<DanaG> sing sing sing sing (Gaack!)..........(spewblarghfraggle) sing sing sing.
<ironmatar> geese i think thast what eve does when it desynch lags
<ironmatar> i note that ubuntu and eve-o both are running python
<bikeboy> DanaG: I had Gnash working on youtube last week, albeit with a few problems. But I found on sites with many little flash banners (not blocking them atm) many Gnash processes started and the system crawled to a halt. AthlonXP 1700+, 768mb
<DanaG> Adblock Plus to the rescue!
<bikeboy> Yeah I use that on my main comp. Don't need it to rescue the computer when using flash-nonfree though
<ironmatar> i shure would like to run housecall acroos my hd  but it wont work without the java stuff  any other good place to get a comprehensive scan like housecall?
<DanaG> So how do you use gnash instead of -nonfree?
<jussi01> !gnash | DanaG
<jussi01> heh, bot is dead
<ironmatar> usually i hate bots
<jussi01> this one is quite useful...
<ironmatar> but the ones here are scripted to be useful
<jussi01> saves a lot of typing
<jussi01> and remembering
<benanz1> what's the status of Gnash?  are we going to get it by default in any future release?
<DanaG> Is the package simply "gnash", or is there a -plugin package?
<ironmatar> 8ball : do windows suck!
<ironmatar> hehehe
<benanz1> I believe there's a plugin as well as the standalone app.  I'm just curious how it's doing
<benanz1> I tried nuking flashplugin-nonfree and testing gnash a couple weeks ago but couldn't get it to start up
<jussi01> hmmm, if the bot woke up we would have a link...
<jussi01> [08:49]  <ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jussi01> hmmm, bot works in #kubuntu
<DanaG> oh, mozilla-plugin-gnash.
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<DanaG> That's pretty non-obvious.
<ironmatar> pong!
<DanaG> poink!
<jussi01> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jussi01> heh, now it works...
<ironmatar> narf!
* jussi01 smacks the bot
<DanaG>  			Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<DanaG> Arfgh!
<DanaG> And I did mean to put that 'f' in there.
<jussi01> lol
<DanaG> ARfgh, no YouTube support.
* jussi01 hugs DanaG... there there
<benanz1> is it just Youtube that gives that error?  or all Flash sites?
<DanaG> I haven't checked any others.
<bikeboy> DanaG: sorry, was afk. I'm currently using -nonfree, but Gnash is looking good
<benanz1> I'm getting the same error at Youtube, I'm trying to figure out if it's just Gnash not supporting youtube's content or if my gnash install is bad
<bikeboy> make sure the plugin is in your firefox plugins folder, or you have a symlink to it
<RAOF> DanaG: Odd.  I've used youtube+gnash in the past; maybe youtube now requires more features?
<scottywz> hi
<scottywz> i'm having problems with firefox
<benanz1> I'm supposed to a "plugins" dir in ${HOME}/.mozilla/firefox right?
* ironmatar sprays firefox with the flea dip agian
<scottywz> it seems to always hang when I have enough stuff going in there.
<ironmatar> woohoo 50% of gutsy dloded
<bikeboy> benanz1: I can tell you that I do
<benanz1> bikeboy: ok
<benanz1> where's the user's firefox plugins dir?  "${HOME}/.mozilla/firefox/plugins" -- ?
<jussi01> benanz1: something like that iirc
<benanz1> that dir is gone now that I've installed gnash and removed flash... maybe that's the prob
<bikeboy> /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<benanz1> all I've got there is "pluginreg.dat" -- no "plugins" dir.
<benanz1> I think Gnash installs a global plugin only, and for some readon FF doesn't pick it up
<bikeboy> you can create one, then symlink to /usr/lib/gnash... whatever the actual path is
<benanz1> I'm just trying to figure out if this needs a bug on LP
<bikeboy> ok, if creating your own and linking it works, that suggests to me that something isn;t working as it should by default...so a bug seems reasonabel
<{{Booh}}> dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy is ok today?
<bikeboy> *own plugins folder that is
<benanz1> Symlinking "${HOME}/.mozilla/plugins/libgnashplugin.so" -> "/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so" allows FF to start Gnash for Flash content.  However, it doesn't install a symplink or user plugin by default, and therefore wont work by default, and therefore gets a bug on LP courtesy on me
<ironmatar> im suprised gutsy is 3 mb smaller than feisty?
<bikeboy> good work, benanz1
<benanz1> Wow, Gnash is pretty impressive.  It's a little rough, but it's totally usable.  I was expecting something worse.
<jussi01> ironmatar: they obviously took something out... :P
<ironmatar> hope it was the junk that im trying to get around
<jussi01> lol
<benanz1> I think it's in partly to due with a few of GNOME's apps being merged instead of mult. binaries
<ironmatar> well  im just frustrated beyond belief really with this os   easy people told me
<ironmatar> huh
<benanz1> frustrated with Ubuntu or just Gutsy?
<ironmatar> ubuntu in general  all i really want to do it play eve  i paid for cedega and had it working  n i get things working and then the system goes crasy
<benanz1> Is Eve officially supported in Cedega?
<ironmatar> i have a 80gb drive i probably re installed feisty on about 30+ times trying to get a install  now its one big seg fault
<ironmatar> transgameing is actually working atm with ccp on a linux native client
<ironmatar> and yes
<ironmatar> cedega/ubuntu works flawlessly im told
<DanaG> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/dana/.mozilla/plugins/libgnashplugin.so' to `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so': No such file or directory
<ironmatar> so far zilch except frustration
<benanz1> ironmatar: I've never tried it, but if any Linux would work, it would be Ubuntu.
<ironmatar> benanz1:  there are at least 2 guys in my corp that run i6t already
<benanz1> DanaG: make sure you have the "plugins" dir in"{HOME}/.mozilla"  -- I had to create it first.  It gets removed when you uninstall flashplugin-nonfree
<DanaG> Hmm, I get audio, but no video.
<DanaG> And it severely breaks scrolling.
<benanz1> on Youtube?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> And now I accidentally followed a link I couldn't see, to a video I don't want to see.
<benanz1> I get both audio+video and scrolling works normally.  The video is bad quality and some of the player controls are messed up -- but that's it.
<ironmatar> people today have commented that it just might be my hardware and i should try gutsy  nothing lost but more time by trying it    im pretty shre all the hardwars i ahve installed has been avaliable for at least 6 monthes so i dont know why feisty dosent like me
<DanaG> Hmm, now video is working after I went back.
<benanz1> have you set up your graphics drivers correctly?
<DanaG> Well, it's an S3 TwisterK (driver: savage).
<ironmatar> arnt s3 cards like ancient?
<benanz1> sorry Dana, was asking ironmatar
<ironmatar> full manuel install thru gdm stop  run driver package gdm start
<ironmatar> gigbyte  8500gt is not in restricted divers manager
<DanaG> Wait, is that a telegram?
<DanaG> (joking.)
* ironmatar slides the pggb's down the bar lineing them up along with the lemons
* DanaG runs back to official Flash.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, this S3-using system is an old backup system, for while my good laptop is being serviced.
<bikeboy> ironmatar: even though the hardware might have been out x amount of time, that doesn't mean a) the dev's have been able to use and test it, b) the manufacturers have been at all helpful so that we can have working drivers
<bikeboy> RAOF will tell you how bad nvidia have been lately wrt a problem in their drivers
<ironmatar> i dont really seem to have a problem with the driver  just originally installing it because for some reason the 8500gt fanless isent in restricted drivers until gutsy for some reason
<RAOF> ironmatar: The 8500 should be supported by the nvidia-glx-new driver.  Sadly, there's a bug in the packaging which will prevent it from working quite right.
<ironmatar> i pretty mutch went cold turky from winblows to this
<RAOF> ironmatar: However, you can install the nvidia-glx-new drivers, then grab the installer from nvidia.com, extract it (the installer has an --extract option), and manually copy across the "libwfb.so" file that our packages miss.
<RAOF> Sucks to have new, badly supported hardware :(
<DanaG> Don't forget the "xorg locks up on compiz exit" bug!
* RAOF doesn't have that.  I use xgl
<ironmatar> at the pace they put out New stuff  at a few monthes since release its commen stuff  at least to me i did not buy the bleeding edge stuff i see a lot of people raveing about
<RAOF> Also, my new xserver-xgl package has hit Universe.  Now you merely need to install Xgl to use it :)
<DanaG> Too bad Savage has no NPOT support.
<DanaG> At least it can do composite.
<DanaG> Too bad Metacity doesn't do compositing -- and when you enable compositing, it just breaks.
<DanaG> My solution: use xfwm4.
<RAOF> Or xcompmgr :)
<RAOF> DanaG: You tried the metacity compositing?
<nIRV-> greetings
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  am I the only one for whom X forwarding via SSH stopped working duirng the weekend?
<nIRV-> anyone can help me confirming (and maybe be directed to proper bug number so I can feed in info and apply possible patches *crossing fingers :))a bug that has been happening in post gutsy gibbon 5 ?
<nIRV-> I updated my machine using a post gutsy gibbon 5 daily image +/- a week ago; since then, I keep running into freezes with gnome applications (like terminal, rythmbox, gedit, etc.) after resuming from suspend
<nIRV-> (astro, ever noticed anything like what I'm describing?
<praecox> hey guys, any news on when will be KMail working properly?
<Hobbsee> praecox: it isnt?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I compiled Metacity with compositing support, and when I rand it, I just got a screen full of black boxes.
<DanaG> Oddly, those boxes weren't even in the same places as any of the windows, and I couldn't do anything to them.
<praecox> Hobbsee, there's a problem with fetching mails from POP3.
<praecox> Hobbsee, it's related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/135787
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135787 in kdepim "In Gutsy, Kontact fails to only fetch unread emails from the server: Unable to complete LIST operation. (dup-of: 135394)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135394 in kdepim "kmail fetch mail multiple from server if "leave on server for x days" is enabled" [Undecided,New] 
<RAOF> DanaG: Isn't metacity's compositing support essentially a less-developed version of compiz, though?  I'm surprised it ran at all on a savage :)
<Hobbsee> praecox: ah, right.  it's being worked on - grabbing the enterprise packages from elsewhere, i think
<praecox> Hobbsee, is there anything I can with this for now?
<praecox> Hobbsee, it crashes and doesn't grab my new mails properly...
<Hobbsee> nope.  not unless you're going to write a patch for it not working.
* Hobbsee attempts to get amarok to build.
<praecox> do*
<praecox> Hobbsee, when can I expect this to work? (approximately)
<Hobbsee> "when it's fixed"
<Hobbsee> next couple of days, hopefully
<praecox> Hobbsee, I see. thanks for working on it.
* Hobbsee isnt, but knows the people who are :P
* Hobbsee is attempting to build amarok
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'm going to bed now.
<Do``> i cant mount any drives automatically, dvd or pendrive, and when i tried to start the removable media from the system menu, i was told that 'hald' isn't working.. could someone help me figure out what this is?
<DanaG> However, I just thought of something it might be good to get from SuSE: their xmms-to-libvisual wrapper.'
<DanaG> I don't remember where it went, though.
<DanaG> s/went/installs to/
<Fracture> yay.. gutsy has fixed the performance issues I was having with compiz about 3 weeks ago !!  very nice !
<Do``> also is it possible that there were no new packages to update with in the last 24 hours?
<praecox> Fracture, what kind of issues?
<praecox> Fracture, could you describe?
* Hobbsee waits
<Fracture> praecox: when CPU was very busy (around 90%+) every window would be slow to repaint when draging around, and slow to scroll.  often completly freezing for seconds at a time
<Fracture> i.e. I ran dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null count=1000000 in a terminal, and couldn't drag the terminal around well at all
<praecox> Fracture, oh, I see.
<Do``> The "hald" service is required but not currently running. Enable the service and rerun this application, or contact your system administrator. :/
<Fracture> I'm just very excited .. seems to work much better now
<Fracture> I did have another issue, the black window issue.  I am using nvidia binary driver... when I upgraded to the latest, using envy, it fixed that too.
<RAOF> Fracture: You do know that nvidia-glx-new *is* the latest nvidia driver, right?
<Fracture> RAOF: nope
<RAOF> Well, it is.
<RAOF> And envy is annoying :/
<Fracture> RAOF: is that something new to gutsy ?
<RAOF> Fracture: Yes.
<Fracture> RAOF: nice
<RAOF> Eh, I kinda expect it.  Latest stable driver & whatnot.
<Fracture> RAOF: yeah, I agree
<Fracture> RAOF: i'll remove the envy version, and switch over to -new
<RAOF> Good luck.  Envy is traditionally rather difficult to cleanly remove
<Fracture> that's ok.. I am only using a gutsy installation as a play area for the time being
<asisak> It is kind of *envy* :D
<RAOF> !envy :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Fracture> brb
<saispo> Fetch failure: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-feisty.git, it's normal ?
<DanaG> Somebody should fix that blurb on "envy".
<Do``> could someone help me fixing that HALD issue?
<DanaG> The first comma should be a period or a semicolon or something.
* DanaG goes to bed now.
<leperkhanz> Anybody else getting like 1,000s of gb of memory usage in System Monitor (obviously erroneous!)?
<Do``> leperkhanz: i'm seeing way to much cpu usage
<Do``> but only 5mb memory usage
<leperkhanz> Hmm. I'm seeing BOTH.
<leperkhanz> XGL is taking 95 mb?!?
<Do``> System Monitor 2.19.91.1 <- are you using this version?
<leperkhanz> yep.
<leperkhanz> and it has major problems obviously.
<Do``> yep
<Do``> but why isnt my HALD running? i cant mount a dvd :((
<Fracture> hrm.. nvidia-glx-new has the black window issue :(
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> They all do.
<Fracture> oh - so its not the latest driver
<RAOF> No, it is the latest driver.
<RAOF> 100.11.14, or whatever.
<Fracture> well.. when I installed with envy, it didn'
<Fracture> t
<RAOF> Really?
<Do``> leperkhanz: do you keep it running for longer periods of time? after about a minute i'm now seeing 15mb of memory usage :D
<Fracture> yah
<RAOF> You just didn't trigger it?
<Fracture> well.. I opened 10 firefox (almost full screen windows) and it didn't black
<Fracture> just now, with nvidia-glx-new, I only need to open 1 + xchat
<RAOF> How much video mem?
<Amaranth> is this about --indirect-rendering?
<Fracture> RAOF: not sure
<RAOF> Maybe.  Oh, that's no longer on by default, right.
<Amaranth> right
<RAOF> Amaranth: Does Xgl fix black windows, too?
<Amaranth> because it breaks horribly with nvidia-glx-new
<RAOF> It does, doesn't it.
<Amaranth> Yes
<RAOF> Fracture: sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl :)
<Amaranth> software implementation of GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap :)
<Fracture> brb
<RAOF> Fracture: Not only will you no longer have black windows, but you'll be able to resume from suspend, and switch virtual terminals!
<Amaranth> hehe
* Amaranth can't suspend anymore
<Amaranth> it doesn't even seem to get back to the kernel
<Amaranth> and if it does the kernel dies before it does _anything_
<Amaranth> there is basically no way to debug that
<Fracture> RAOF: that fixes the black windows, but makes compiz dead slow
<Fracture> RAOF: actually, not dead slow.. just some things are
<Fracture> RAOF: and it breaks twinview
<Fracture> ie.. my top panel now extends over two screens, instead of just one
<RAOF> Gah.
<Fracture> lol
<RAOF> Maybe I should try to repatch Xinerama into xgl.
<nIRV-> Anyone can confirm this? Freezes on a machine using a post gutsy gibbon 5 daily image +/- a week ago; since then; I keep running into freezes with gnome applications (like terminal, rythmbox, gedit, etc.) after resuming from suspend
<Amaranth> RAOF: no need
<Amaranth> RAOF: just start Xgl with +xinerama
<RAOF> Amaranth: Bah!
<pwnguin> so how's java doing?
<RAOF> Amaranth: Does that have any side-effects with !xinerama?
<RAOF> Amaranth: As in: can I just unconditionally enable it, or do I need to add some more detection magic to 00-xserver-xgl_session-start_?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> I dunno if that even works
<RAOF> Oh.  Right.
<Amaranth> I saw it somewhere
<RAOF> Eh, I suppose I've got an extra monitor lying around.
<Fracture> Amaranth: how do I configure X to start with that option ?
<RAOF> Fracture: Want to be a guinie pig?
<Fracture> yep
<RAOF> Fracture: gksudo editor /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00-xserver-xgl_session-start
<RAOF> (I'm not totally sure that the last part of the filename is correct.  Use tab-autocomplete)
<Fracture> 00xserver-xgl_start-server ?
<RAOF> Fracture: That'd be it.  Then, add "+xinerama" to XGL_OPTS
<Fracture> do I have to CTRL-ALT-Backspace to restart ? or is there another way ?
<RAOF> You can just log off.
<RAOF> That'll be enough.
<Fracture> ok.. brb
<RAOF> We don't (yet) spawn XGL as the GDM server, although that would fix fast-user-switch :)
<Fracture> :( no diff
<Amaranth> pgrep Xgl
<Fracture> 7567
<RAOF> ps aux
<RAOF> | grep Xgl
<Fracture> 1000      7567  5.2  6.0 129444 125980 ?       SL   18:17   0:04 Xgl -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer :1 -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<RAOF> Bah.  Ok, I don't need to update the package, then :(.
<RAOF> Fracture: You *might* want to set "-scrns 2" in that same place, and try again.
<Fracture> RAOF: ok
<RAOF> Amaranth: Xgl is going to suffer from the same GL_TEXTURE_SIZE problems as compiz, right?
* RAOF is trying to clean some xserver-xgl bugs
<Fracture> it crashes and restarts gdm
<Amaranth> RAOF: I don't even see that in glxinfo
<Amaranth> but yeah, i ran into the problem (decorations went white)
<Amaranth> oh
* Amaranth misunderstood
<Amaranth> I don't think so, I would hope Xgl would not be using one huge texture
<RAOF> Even for the root window?
<Amaranth> the only reason compiz has those problems is poor design of GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<Amaranth> i suppose it'd have to
<Amaranth> one way to find out
<Amaranth> up your resolution :)
* RAOF doesn't have enough screens to get > 4096 in either dimension :P
* Amaranth wonders where the vmware-server packages went
<Fracture> RAOF: any other ideas ?
<RAOF> Fracture: What does compiz detect your "outputs" to be?
<Fracture> RAOF: how do I find that out ?
<RAOF> Fracture: That'd be System->Preferences->CompizConfig settings manager->Core options
<Amaranth> oh, right, you can manually setup your outputs to fix this
<Fracture> RAOF: general settings ?
* RAOF wishes DavidR would just implement Xinerama in Xgl.
<RAOF> Fracture: Yes, sorry.
<RAOF> ->Display settings->Outputs
<Fracture> RAOF: which tab?
<Fracture> 640x480+0+0
<Amaranth> what resolutions are your monitors running at?
<RAOF> Fracture: You should be able to uncheck "detect outputs", and then listen to Amaranth :)
<Fracture> I run a left screen (seconday monitor) at 1024x178 and a right screen (primary) at 1600x1200
<Fracture> sorry - left is 1280x1024
<Amaranth> Fracture: alright, change that to 1280x1024+0+0
<Amaranth> then add another one: 1600x1200+1280+0
<Amaranth> then uncheck "Detect Outputs"
<Fracture> ok.. done.  still has both panels full width
<Amaranth> restart compiz
<Amaranth> compiz --replace &
<Fracture> still the same
<Amaranth> dunno then
<RAOF> Oh, I think that gnome-panel ignores that.  Your windows should at least stop maximising across screens.
<Fracture> yep - that's true
<RAOF> GAH!
<Fracture> lol
<RAOF> I'm all for better solutions, but it'd be nice to have *some* solution now.
<Fracture> yes, i'd like that too :)
<Fracture> my task switched is not visible, since the left screen is shorted than the right one
<Fracture> s/switched/switcher
<RAOF> That sucks.  File a compiz bug
<Fracture> RAOF: ok.
<Fracture> thanks for your help RAOF and Amaranth
<Fracture> there is another issue with using the 'fade' animation for the focus action.. when focusing on a different window, the windows behind the newly focused window bleed through for a bit
<Fracture> for example.. 3 windows a, b, and c.  with a overlapping b and c, and b overlapping c.  with a being focued, then focusing on b, c shows through b for an instant
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> It's kinda annoying, which is why I don't use fade :)
<Seeker`> Can anyone else verify if the popup that comes up when you hover over a user in pidgin shows the wrong information if a contact is idle/away/busy
<asisak> Seeker`: yeah. There is something bad.
<asisak> I.e. it shows the information about another contact.
<Seeker`> yeah, thats what i get
<bikeboy_> mine all seem fine, does it seem to be for any protocol in particular
<bikeboy_> ?
<PiNE> i have a glitch with the microphone in skype, this probably isn't specific to gutsy.  does anyone know of a good skype howto?
<Seeker`> i'm only using it for MSN
<Seeker`> hmm, a bug has been reported
<Seeker`> and it has been referred upstream
<bikeboy_> Seeker`: so am I, strange that I don't see the problem
<Seeker`> it only seems to be specific circumstances
<Seeker`> i think it only happens if you have an away/busy contact after an online/idle one
<bikeboy_> ah i see
<troughton> hi i am running 7.10 and want to get involved in hellping with the development i am not a programer and all i can to is test and bug report how and where do i go to get involved ?
<Toma--> launchpad!
<Toma--> try to just keep updated and learn how to stack trace
<Toma--> well reported bugs are a necessity
<Toma--> or find open bugs and try to replicate them and provide more info
<Dannilion> I have a problem- I have no bugs to report :p
<Toma--> Dannilion: install more apps
<Dannilion> that works
* Dannilion thinks of apps to install
<asisak> troughton: you could join #ubuntu-iso.
<Dannilion> any recommendations?
<Toma--> find a random app in synaptic, install
<troughton> try installing azures i cant get it to install on my pc
<troughton> ok asisak thanks
<Dannilion> okay
<asisak> troughton: You are welcome. Its topic includes some information about testing.
<leperkhanz> ew... azureus?!?!?  Bloated!
<troughton> thanks
* Dannilion personally hate azureus, but will try and install/run it
<Dannilion> I will not be downloading any torrents on it though :p
<troughton> leperkhanz it dose the job and i tried installing the torrent clients and non will install
<Dannilion> ah... I suppose I could find a small torrent
<troughton> download the ubuntu iso Dannilion
<asisak> You can rsync iso images as well.
<asisak> In fact it is better if you want to perform the regular testing of those, because it is incremental.
<asisak> Sorry if you want to torrent something else...
<troughton> sounds good asisak i have just been doing some live disc building
<leperkhanz> i prefer utorrent in wine to any current linux torrent client.
<leperkhanz> anybody got any emulator to work under compiz?
<Dannilion> I have a slow connection- the iso is too big
<leperkhanz> pcsx instant crash.
<leperkhanz> gsnes won't start rom.
<leperkhanz> mupen no 64 bit.
<leperkhanz> project64 under wine instant crash and close
<leperkhanz> zsnes under wine, mouse won't work, can't load rom.
<leperkhanz> urban terror works, sort of, but with glitches.
<leperkhanz> black walls, etc.
<Tomcat_> Urban Terror is a Q3 mod anyway, right? Q3 runs natively. :)
<leperkhanz> I'm running the native one. :)
<Tomcat_> Oh, right. :D
<Tomcat_> Wasn't quite sure here for a moment.
<leperkhanz> But I'm trying to get any game to run and leave compiz from imploding.
<leperkhanz> it's slow and glitchy.
<leperkhanz> (urban terror under compiz)
<Dannilion> turn off compiz if you're playing games
<leperkhanz> That defeats the purpose.
<leperkhanz> I want to make a screen cast wherein I switch to different sides of the cube, and have different stuff going on.  The more dynamic the better.
<leperkhanz> worked on feisty/beryl, btw.
<Dannilion> Compiz uses your graphics card. Games use your graphics card. You are not going to get great performance from either if you run it (at least in my opinion)
<Dannilion> *run them together
<leperkhanz> i did under feisty.  mario kart on one side of the cube, tvtime on another, rhythmbox, and a divx all smooth at once.
<Dannilion> okay
<leperkhanz> with the zoom plugin, I could quickly make any of the 4 screens full screen and go right on with business.  I was hoping for a similar experience in gutsy, but so far, not even close.
<nIRV-> Anyone can confirm this? Freezes on a machine using a post gutsy gibbon 5 daily image +/- a week ago; since then; I keep running into freezes with gnome applications (like terminal, rythmbox, gedit, etc.) after resuming from suspend
<leperkhanz> wow, just hard crashed and rebooted x.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<IntuitiveNipple> nIRV-:  has powermanagement-interface updated to 0.3.17 and acpi-support updated to 0.99 ?
<nIRV-> IntuitiveNipple, yep; that problem happened before these updates too (and before 0.3.16&0.98) -- was hoping it'd fix things but no
<IntuitiveNipple> nIRV-: how long does it freeze for; how often; etc?
<nIRV-> when I resume, it'll ask for my password and go back to the gnome OS but applications loaded afterward will freeze (although I still have partial access to gnome panels)
<nIRV-> it freezes forever until I kill application
<nIRV-> reloading app will result in same freeze
<nIRV-> only way to get rid of hangs/freeze is to reboot system
<nIRV-> once rebooted, everything will act normaly until I suspend/resume
<nIRV-> it's not at all like the freezes described in some launchpad bug whereas the system freezes entirely; I still can load apps but these apps will hang in there as if stuck in an infinite loop or something
<IntuitiveNipple> So is this the entire system rather than just gnome?
<nIRV-> no
<IntuitiveNipple> Restarting gdm doesn't solve?
<nIRV-> it's just gnome applications
<nIRV-> hrm, actually I think it does but not 100% sure
<nIRV-> gedit will freeze, gnome terminal will, rhythmbox will, networkmanager will freeze, etc. but I will still be able to click on panel menus, etc.
<IntuitiveNipple> It'd be helpful if you post a bug report on this if you haven't already with the PC make/model, usual log files (dmesg, lspci -vvnn etc)
<IntuitiveNipple> Are you using 32- or 64- bit ?
<nIRV-> would glady do so but wasn't sure whether I am facing known problem or not
<nIRV-> 32
<IntuitiveNipple> Best to report if in doubt :)
<nIRV-> what are the command lines for usual log files (that'd help me help ubuntu ;) )?
<nIRV-> okeydokey
<IntuitiveNipple> let me find the 'standard' script hehehe
<IntuitiveNipple> oh yes... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-542648f63012cd3ec771090213567f19d646e6dd
<nIRV-> thanks
<nIRV-> you think it's a kernel problem?
<praecox> is there any way I can paste something to KMail's message composer?
<praecox> when I try to do it in Gutsy, it crashes.
<leperkhanz> Where do I change from 24 bit to 32 bit display?
<PiNE> when i start the volume meter i get this warning "cannot connect to sound daemon.  Please run 'esd' at a command prompt."
<PiNE> when i do that i get" "esd
<PiNE> The program 'esd' can be found in the following packages:
<PiNE>  * pulseaudio-esound-compat
<PiNE>  * esound
<PiNE> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<PiNE> bash: esd: command not found
<PiNE> should i install one of these? which one?
<leperkhanz> How do I add my viewsonic display to the menu choices?
<IntuitiveNipple> PiNE: $ dpkg-query -l 'esound*'
<IntuitiveNipple> PiNE: ii  esound-common  0.2.38-0ubuntu Enlightened Sound Daemon - Common files
<IntuitiveNipple> PiNE: It's not installed by default, you need to do "sudo apt-get install esound"
<PiNE> ah okay.  when i did the  "dpkg-query -l 'esound*'"  the "ii  esound-common..."  did pop up but i will apt-get it to be doubly sure.  thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> esound-common is a different package, just config and libs
<IntuitiveNipple> "esound" contains /usr/bin/esd
<PiNE> what is esound?
<IntuitiveNipple> Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<PiNE> and ...(i apologize for the ignorance)... what does it do?
<IntuitiveNipple> mixes multiple sound outputs together, so more than one program can use sound at the same time
<PiNE> well done... i was just about to withdraw the question because i thought it would be near impossible to answer and then you did it so nicely!!
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> It's amazing what you can learn with a few idle moments spent browsing the Synaptic package descriptions :p
<PiNE> i should spend more time there.
<IntuitiveNipple> It's an over-rated pastime :0
<jussi01> lol
<PiNE> has anyone tried changing the color of the login screen or background?  i like both of mine to be white but for some reason when the splash screen loads it changes it from white to brown then back to white?
<PiNE> i check out the bugs and didn't see anything similar... and i will post a bug report if someone could confirm that i didn't miss something.
<PiNE> (i would hate for my bug report to be something like "i am stupid and forgot to do something but ubuntu works great")
<PiNE> i know it is tedious because it involves logging out and back in but it is a worthy cause!! (..?)
<buz> are there any packages for xorg 7.3 on gutsy? (i know it wont be included, looking for something backport like ;)
<LordSavage> hi
<LordSavage> i have a lil problem
<LordSavage> when i launch urban terror while compiz is running the screen turns black and nothing happens
<Trewas> whew, I thought that my laptop (physically) broke because of horrible glitches in X, but it was just stupid Xgl force-starting itself after it was upgraded... I guess that's my own fault for having it installed
<buz> how can i get konqueror as default again? i cant stand dolphin
<RAOF> Trewas: Yes, indeed.
<RAOF> Trewas: :)
<RAOF> Trewas: We now assume that if you've installed it, you want to use it.
<sits> hi, is the Gutsy network failing to to get a DHCP lease bug well known?
<RAOF> I'm surprised at the number of people who are surprised when xgl starts automatically
<RAOF> sits: Works For Me(tm)
<nosrednaekim> sits: you mean in Network manager?
<sits> RAOF: not for me : ) (unless I do it statically)
<sits> nosrednaekim: It doesn't seem to matter if it is network manager or manual configuration
<nosrednaekim> sits: thats odd. what card?
<sits> the key point seems to be DHCP
<nosrednaekim> is it wireless?
<Eq|work> i have found that network manager doesn't seem to notice the state of my ethernet connection if i have the cable plugged in on boot..
<sits> nosrednaekim: Intel 3945ABG
<Trewas> well, I don't remember why I installed xgl during edgy or something and it hasn't caused problems so far, so it was quite surprising that it started to actively break things now
<sits> nosrednaekim: reproducible every time
<sits> it's almost as if it requests the lease on the wrong interface...
<nosrednaekim> sits: something wrong with your router?
<sits> nosrednaekim: nope
<sits> I can manually use dhclient eth1 to correctly get a lease
<sits> booting into Feisty also shows that the Right Thing happens
<nosrednaekim> sits: thats what i'm saying... does "dhclient <interface> work everytime?
<sits> yes
<nosrednaekim> sits: then its a problem with the netowrkmangler.
<sits> nosrednaekim: my apologies I misinterpreted you
<sits> nosrednaekim: oh? Does network manager never use dhclient (even on manual connections)?
<nosrednaekim> sits: I'm pretty sure it does.
<nosrednaekim> unless you specify that you want it static
<sits> nosrednaekim: obviously static works. Hmm I hadn't considered that it would only use dhcdbd
<sits> hmm looking through the logs I see
<sits> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason
<sits> nosrednaekim: ok given that it tied to NetworkManager is this a well known bug?
<Dannilion> I think it's reported in launchpad
<nosrednaekim> sits: I don't know if that SPECIFICALLY is. But its common that dhcp doesn't work in NM
<sits> it seems strange that it would work in Feisty and then not Gutsy
<sits> that sounds like a regression
<nosrednaekim> not unknown to happen ;)
<sits> of course but if no one really knows then no one will fix it :)
<Dannilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136895 in ubuntu "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG not working with Gutsy " [Undecided,New] 
<sits> Dannilion: thank you
<Dannilion> I have the same wireless card, but don't use DHCP so can't reproduce it
<Dannilion> (nor do I use networkmanager)
<sits> Dannilion: understood
<sits> let's see what I can do with that bug...
<bullgard4> I wonder if the current Gutsy includes a driver file ahci.ko
<Xero> Gutsy includes happiness.
<Xero> They built happiness.c right into the kernel
<Dannilion> really?
<Xero> Yes, really.
<Xero> Gutsy not only has the ability to, but is forced to make you happy
<snadge> will it also make me gay?
<Xero> Depends. What definition?
<snadge> in sexual orientation
<Dannilion> I thought just gay/happy
<snadge> hehe
<snadge> ubuntu makes me angry generally ;)
<nosrednaekim> snadge: thats better than being gay...
<Xero> Gutsy makes happy.
<Xero> Not homo.
<Dannilion> gutsy makes me happy when it works, or I figure out how to fix something
<snadge> whenever an ubuntu machine boots, bill gates sheds a small tear
<Xero> Kewl.
<Xero> Gonna go reboot 10 times now.
<snadge> wake me up in a couple of years
<snadge> when ubuntu will be able to automatically find me a girlfriend, get me a job.. and run windows programs natively
<snadge> ;)
<Xero> <snadge> wake me up in a couple of years
<Xero> <snadge> when ubuntu will be able to automatically find me a girlfriend, get me a job.. and run windows programs natively
<Xero> <snadge> ;)
<Xero> OMG its toma
<Toma-> what are you doing in +1? :)
<sausageman> is there a gnome-keyring-sharp package in gutsy?
<bullgard4> I wonder if the current Gutsy includes a driver file ahci.ko
<spark_s> hello all, last night I ask a question about the blink when try to adjust brightness on thinkpad x60, I had try to remove the vedio on boot, but it is helpless. who has more suggestion ?
<eagles0513875> what c++ ide compilers r there for gutsy
<hydrogen> kdevelop
<hydrogen> eclipse
<Xero> KDevelop
<Xero> is eclipse like all in one?
<hydrogen> you could go out on a limb and say vim :)
<Xero> /ignore makes script kiddies angry
<eagles0513875> ty hydrogen reason i asked is im teaching my self c++ would like to play round with it in linux too once i teach myself in winblows lol
<Xero> compiling + windows = bad.
<eagles0513875> Xero: i know its just until i familiarize myself with it then winblows can kiss my *** and im coming ovr to linux to program lol
<Xero> how do you get eclipse to do C++
<eagles0513875> dunno i need to dl and install it still
<aguitel> how work tribe 5 ?
<Xero> Eclipse is java...
<eagles0513875> right now im updating my machine
<eagles0513875> then wat is c++
<Xero> KDevelop, but I think I can get eclipse to do C++
<buz> eclipse CDT does c++
<buz> no idea if its any good though
<Xero> C Development Tool???
<buz> yes
<Xero> Sweet I got it right
<buz> think so anyway
<buz> anyone with a intel gma x3100 based system around? i'm getting abysmal (as in entirely unusable) performance from google earth
<buz> but glxgears does about 1100fps
<buz> and direct rendering is active
<eagles0513875> buz open gl direct or indirect
<buz> glxinfo says direct rendering: Yes
<buz> not sure what googleearth doesnow
<Xero> Googeearth crashes my whole X server.
<eagles0513875> interestin could be a google earth issue
<buz> could be
<Xero> I'm on proprietary NVidia
<buz> looks like it to me
<buz> other gl apps work, not very fast, but ok
<sn0> Xero if you are using desktop effects try disabling it and re-launching google earth, known problem i believe
<buz> using straight kwin
<Xero> Tremulous and GoogleEarth break my X server, but OpenArena runs perfecly.
<eagles0513875> lol
<davmor2> Xero: try switching off compiz in the appearances
<buz> what i'm really after is backports like xorg 7.3
<Xero> I don't use Compiz.
<Xero> I use Beryl.
<Xero> I'll turn it off though.
<sn0> ya either/or :-)
<davmor2> same thing now :)
<Xero> HELP
<Xero> Tremulous makes my res too hiigh and now I cant see what im typing
<Xero> Youll have to spam to make me able to see asnything
<Xero> Gah
<buz> sheesh google earth download site is daft, if you konqui, it will give you windows version
<eagles0513875> lol
<buz> if you use ff, it works
<buz> upon startup it says
<buz> do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.
<buz> Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unse
<nemik> so does anyone use the iwl3945 driver instead of the ipw?
<sits> I think I might have tracked down my dhcp problem
<xtknight> can anyone else successfully install "audacious" on x86_64?
<xtknight>   audacity: Depends: libjack0 (>= 0.103.0) but it is not installable
<xtknight> E: Broken packages
<eagles0513875> i have it already on here
<eagles0513875> works fine
<eagles0513875> i use it as my default since im having issues with amarok
<xtknight> eagles0513875, you have libjack0 0.103.0 installed?
<xtknight> dpkg -s libjack0
<xtknight> i guess it could be my Medibuntu repo
<xtknight> hmm scratch that, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade somehow fixed the problem
<eagles0513875> xtknight: ya i do just do sudo apt-get install libjack0
<xtknight> got it
<eagles0513875> let me know if it works
<xtknight> eagles0513875, yup it's fine now.  i think i couldn't install libjack0 because i didn't install my other updates.
<eagles0513875> xtknight: lol ok
<Tomi-idle> hi, any simple workaround to get sub-pixel hinting working on kde? mine's grayed out on system settings
<buz> yeah i'm wondering about that as well
<buz> i seem to remember it being configurable in feisty
<Tomi-idle> tried compiling freetype6 sources with uncommenting the subpixel rendering but no luck yet
<eagles0513875> u guys sudoed into wherever u can change that
<Tomi-idle> buz: there was some comments about microsoft patent on the sources, so it's disabled by default or something like that <.<
<eagles0513875> ****in msft
<buz> more like ******* USPTO
<eagles0513875> lol
<buz> if the USPTO wasnt so darn lazy, soft pats usually wouldnt get thru anyhow
<Eq|work> software patents shouldn't be allowed anywhere
<xtknight> how do you get out of suspend mode?
<buz> but is the feature compiled in?
<buz> xtknight: on many laptop, you dont
<xtknight> and PC apparently ;)
<Tomi-idle> still no luck with subpixel hinting <.<
<xtknight> [ 1758.379322]  ACPI: Processor [CPU1]  (supports 2 throttling states)
<xtknight> [ 1758.379333]  ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126] 
<xtknight> weird
<buz> mhh there was a bug when core 2 duo didnt see both cpu upon resume
<buz> i thought it was fixed, but then my machine wouldnt resume at all anymore
<xtknight> well this time suspend didnt even work (at least with POST_VIDEO=false)
<xtknight> isn't suspend2 more stable than uswsusp?  why is uswsusp still used?
<xtknight> lots of reports like this tho
<xtknight> https://launchpad.net/bugs/137025
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137025 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  [regression]  hibernate (suspend to disk) broken in 2.6.22" [Undecided,New] 
<sits> xtknight: check kernel trap
<sits> xtknight: but I'd guess half the reason is because suspend2 came second
<xtknight> hmm
<Arwen> anyone here tried using easytag? It writes garbage when trying to attach images
<FelixTheCat> Hello people
<Robbster> hi all. I'm running tribe 5 and suspect that there is a bug in the network admin. I've been running fine, but tis afternoon, it started taking a loong time (> 1 minute) to load the network-admin application.
<Robbster> I suspect that it is searching for something. I've got a dead simple setup on my Lenovo Z61m Laptop (wireless and giga-lan).
<sits> Robbster:  anything else taking forever to open?
<Robbster> I want to raise this as a bug, after I've made sure that is isn't something in my setup?
* Robbster checks. any sugestions?
<sits> e.g. gnome-terminal
<Robbster> nope. Everything else that I tried (firefox, terminal, share-admin) seem very responsive
<sits> Robbster: it's a wild guess but this might be hal or dbus related
<sits> assuming you don't have anything which can't be destroyed open
* Robbster times network admin for more realistic data.
<Robbster> 'can't be destroyed'?
<sits> Robbster: you may want to try sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<sits> Robbster: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Robbster> k, just waiting for network admin to start ... :)
<sits> Robbster: I'm just trying to cover all bases : )
<Robbster> sure :)
<Robbster> network-admin takes 1.15 minutes :( - restarting dbus now. can I do that whilst running gnome, or am I asking for trouble?
<sits> Robbster: I've seen this stuff go completely wrong for folks so it's better to be give a big warning
<Robbster> sits. I've tried running network-admin from the Commandline. I get his output...
<Robbster> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<sits> Robbster: that's fairly harmless
<Robbster> k
<Robbster> restarting dbus now.....
<sits> (I see that too here and I think it basically means you won't get sound effects on your window decorations)
<Robbster> humm, restarting dbus stalls on 'Stopping network connection manager NetworkManager'.. still waiting....
<sits> Robbster: it's risky restarting dbus while your system is running hence the warning
<sits> Robbster: ah maybe that's just as well
<sits> Robbster: I assume you are using the machine as we speak?
<Robbster> yeah.
<Robbster> cool, done. some warning about some applets (battery, etc) needing to be restart...
<sits> mmm
<Robbster> ... and network-admin is its usual lightening self :)
<sits> generally there are no guarantees when you are forced to restart dbus
<Rincewind> I have a problem with gutsy, if I want to shut down using the button in the gnome panel or using my power button then everything freezes and the only thing left to do is going to a x11 console
<Robbster> opens up beautifully. (same warning about /usr/bin/esd)
<sits> things that are listening on it might not reconnect etc so I've been told the only safe thing to do if it is upgraded is to reboot your machine...
<Rincewind> is this a known bug? I searched launchpad but didn't find anything about it
<Robbster> k, I'll restart the machine now just to be sure...
<sits> Rincewind: does it take a REALLY long time for something to appear
<Robbster> thx sits. I appreciate it ...
<sits> Robbster: if you like
<Rincewind> maybe, I wasn't very patient
<sits> Rincewind: maybe... 1.5 minutes? : )
<Rincewind> just a moment, i try it
<Toma-> oh no... a Wizzard...
<Rincewind> now I got it
<sits> Rincewind: possibly hal or dbus again would be my guess
<Rincewind> and after I press cancel gnome-power-manager starts again (I killed it) and reduces brightness
<sits> if g-p-m can't talk to HAL the shutdown window takes forever to appear
<Rincewind> I stopped g-p-m, so it shouldn't be talking anyway??
<sits> I'm not sure that helps
<sits> I think it will just wind up being started up when you try to press the quit button (I could be wrong)
<Rincewind> g-p-m is definitely broken for me, but this seems to be a known issue
<Rincewind> the shut-down thing started yesterday
<Regel> Does some1 know where to get Google-earth 4.2?
<Regel> I cant download it
<buz> Regel: earth.google.com
<buz> but it doesnt work on my machine
<buz> use firefox for downloading, the site is braindead wrt to os detection
<sits> Rincewind: ok just tested
<Regel> buz, the 'Agree and download' button is not working in my firefox :)
<buz> lemme see if i have the link
<buz> http://earth.google.com/tour/thanks-linux4.html
<sits> Rincewind: if it isn't running (which it wasn't for me) then clicking the quit button will take an age and then it will start anyway
<Regel> thanks
<buz> what graphics hardware do you have
<Regel> buz, yeah, that did the trick, thank you
<Rincewind> sits: I am not familiar with the bug reporting process, are you writing a report?
<sits> Rincewind: nope, I just happened not to have it running and wanted to test to see if what I was saying was in any way accurate
<sits> when I thought about it that's what I figured would happen because of the way that dbus works
<buz> looks to me as if googleearth 4.2 is broken
<Rincewind> so, is it a bug or a 'feature' of dbus?
<IntuitiveNipple> Rincewind: Are you using Compiz/Desktop Effects?
<Rincewind> and is there a bug report for it or should I write one?
<Rincewind> no compiz at all
<IntuitiveNipple> I had an issue with 32-bit Gutsy and Compiz/Desktop effects enabled where it would hang closing out of Gnome, and the only thing I could do to recover was Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K
<IntuitiveNipple> I found and solved that issue, but can't remember how! It was a minor change in the Gnome configuration using gconf-edit
<Rincewind> suspend/hibernate doesn't work, either, suspend worked 2 days ago
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got the same issue again with Gutsy 64-bit and been trying to work out what I did with 32-bit to fix it
<sits> Rincewind: it's a bug that gpm is dying
<sits> Rincewind: it's a feature that dbus can start apps which timeout when messages are sent to them
<IntuitiveNipple> Rincewind: Have you got the updated powermanagement-interface and acpi-support that was fixed over the weekend?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think it's 0.3.17 and 0.99 respectively
<Rincewind> sits: gpm isn't dying, I kill it on every boot for the moment
<Rincewind> I have the latest upgrades
<sits> Rincewind: ah ok then I'd expect what is happening to you to happen
<paran> is there any archive where you can download debs for old versions that have been in gutsy?
<Rincewind> might be expected, but it isn't nice...
<paran> The latest update of a package (amsn) is broken for me, and I would like to install the previous version, but that is not in the ordinary mirrors anymore
<xtknight> can anyone else reproduce this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/136711
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136711 in nautilus "Show Hidden Files broken in common dialogs" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<xtknight> if so, please reply to the bug
<Rincewind> ok, new issues... I started gpm and now everything with the shut-down dialog works normal. I just tried suspend. Suspend worked great, however, after resuming I get a balloon message "sleep failed"
<Rincewind> I guess I just have to wait until the issues with power-manager are solved completely
<sits> Rincewind: ah the sleep failed issue
<sits> Rincewind: I see that here too
<sits> Rincewind: I believe the bubble to be spurious in this case
<Rincewind> also, I don't have to type my password after resume, or opening the lid, although I have configured this option
<pidgas> after a recent update (about 2 days ago now) I can't log into my system normally.  I get a message saying "Refusing to initialize GTK+" in the .xsession-errors file after some warnings about using setuid or setgid in an unapproved manner.  Normally I'd chalk this up to something I did wrong, but I tried downloading a daily build of the xubuntu 7.10 installer CD and I get the same thing. ...
<pidgas> ...Anyone else had this problem, know a solution?  I can't find much on Google or the forums.  Thanks
<sits> pidgas: I get the same warnings but GDM still lets me log in
<pidgas> that's interesting.
<pidgas> if it were my system, I'd expect to be able to log in using the current gutsy-desktop.iso liveCD.  But I get the same behavior from the LiveCD.
<sits> that's odd
<pidgas> It's very strange that this isn't lighting up the forums...to me.
<sits> pidgas: perhaps it's only a matter of time
<pidgas> oh, other interesting tidbit.  If I log into failsafe terminal and then issue startxfce4...logs me right in without any probs.
<pidgas> Rather, i'm probably not having problems logging in.  But I am having trouble starting the graphical session.
<pidgas> does the new liveCD try to use "restricted" binary drivers by default?
<sits> pidgas: and you are using XFCE?
<sits> pidgas: what happens again?
<pidgas> yup
<pidgas> with the proprietary nvidia driver
<pidgas> what happens is that I get the gdm login screen and sign-in.  The screen hangs and then boots me back to the login screen after about a minute and a half. Looking at the .xsession-errors file, I get the GTK+ initialization refusal and then a series of messages from processes unable to attach to screens.
<tehk> Anyone here use the madwifi drivers for the macbook?
<nosrednaekim> tehk: not me.... but I have seen a couple people around who do.
<nosrednaekim> I DO use madwifi tho
<Dana1> Hmm, if I try to use a -rt kernel, dbus won't start.
<tehk> Yea I got the card 'working'. It sees networks just will not finish connecting
<nosrednaekim> tehk: try running dhclient from the command line?
<tehk> nope will do
<Dana1> Oh, and command-not-found should suggest using aptitude.
<danielk> hi
<danielk> I'm trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy using "gksu -- update-manager -c -d", but nothing happens
<nickrud> danielk, change all your references to feisty to gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list , then run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade a few times ;)
<danielk> update-manager fires up at usual but doesn't mention anything about a distro upgrade
<danielk> ok
<danielk> is the automatic stuff broken?
<Arwen> danielk, did you install update-manager from backports/proposed-updates?
<Arwen> last time I checked, the default one didn't work
<danielk> updates
<danielk> I have the right version according to the website
<danielk> and I tried proposed too
* danielk does it manually now
<Arwen> dunno, it worked for me.
<Arwen> manual works too ;)
<danielk> didn't find anything in launchpad either
<danielk> but it appears I'm not the only one
<larson9999> i installed gutsy on my desktop and laptop.  xdmcp isn't working.  i can see the desktop but when i click connect it kicks me back to the login for my laptop
<FireCrotch_> I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy on a Toshiba Satellite U305-S5097, and I don't where to start with getting the integrated wireless card working
<FireCrotch_> It's an Atheros chipset
<tehk> "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<tehk> bloody macbook
<sid> Anyone here have dual screens?
<sid> I just did a fresh install, dual screens is very messed with compiz enabled.
<sid> dual screens without the same thing
<sid> the default install works fine, but if you want to use both screens differently, it's messed
<Xero> That's true.
<sid> Xero: Any fix?
<Xero> sid: No. I dont use dualscreens so I dont know
<Trewas> sid: don't use compiz? :)
<sid> I guess that is the only fix for now.
<Trewas> compiz seems to have too much issues to be actually usable anyway
<Trewas> ... not that those are necessarily fault of compiz, but missing functionality from X/drivers
<efface> i cant get my sound to work, when i did modprobe emu10k1 says it couldnt be found, so i went to the merkenl modules folder and ran it there...it worked...i check /dev and didnt find mixer or dsp.  Alsamixer will not run as it cant find the card
<efface> anyone?
<sid> Trewas: You think this will be fixed by the time Gutsy is released? or not likely?
<Trewas> sid: not likely, and I don't know if it has been decided but I assume compiz will be disabled before gutsy is released (main reasons the problems with xvideo and windowed opengl apps)
<sid> Trewas: interesting
<sid> sabdfl wanted 3d effects on for several releases now
<sid> heh
<danielk> well too bad it kills actual 3D apps
<Trewas> well, better to not have them if they have too much problems
<Trewas> ubuntu-devel did not have too much discussion about enabling compiz by default, but redhat did: https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2007-August/msg00559.html (and their pros/cons apply also to ubuntu)
<efface> can someone help get my sound working, what i do know to do isnt working
<wousser> is dbus-viewer removed from the repositories in gutsy?
<Arwen> looks like it
<wousser> Arwen: do you know the fastest way to install dbus-viewer?
<Arwen> I neither know nor care
<Xero> OMGosh its ubotu
<DanaG> Argh, 3 days and still no changelog for gcc and related packages.
<Arwen> I noticed that too
<Arwen> apparently some devs consider themselves above recording random patches
<OpenGL> If I try to run Tremulous on Gutsy (Beryl or no, it doesn't matter) the X session makes the resolution 640x480 and then freezes.
<OpenGL> Is there a fix or workaround for that?
<OpenGL> Same with Nexuiz
<OpenGL> OpenArena runs fine.
<lamalex> simple question: is anyone else not getting a tray icon for pidgin?
<Asad2005> lamalex, Go tools-prefrences and select always for show system tray icon
<lamalex> mm didn't see that earlier
<lamalex> i poked around
<lamalex> will look again
* lamalex is blind
<Asad2005> lamalex, its in interface tap
<lamalex> it's the first option
<Asad2005> yes
* lamalex skulks out embarassed
<Luke> I updated to gutsy and gnome themes and fonts seem broken and their menu entries are gone. is this a common problme?
<OpenGL> What's wrong with mpc/mpd here?
<OpenGL>  mpc play cool.m3u
<OpenGL> error parsing song numbers from: cool.m3u
<OpenGL> It's a 3 line playlist generated in XMMS and it won't play from mpd.
<DanaG> How can you change the volume label on a FAT16 volume?
<contrast83> Are any other Kubuntu users getting share/ and env/ showing up in their home folder every time they log in?
<DanaG> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcompmgr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> I'm now randomly getting "can't mount" for an NTFS volume that's not in fstab.
<DanaG> I'm also getting "/media/disk/" for a FAT16 utility partition that's also not in fstab.
<DanaG> Why is it even using ntfs-3g?  That's a bad default.
<DanaG> With it using NTFS 3g, it's an all-or-nothing situation:
<DanaG> Either it mounts RW, or it doesn't mount.  There's no fallback to read-only.
<contrast83> Did you try uninstalling ntfs-3g?
<DanaG> Oh, and I can't seem to change mount options with gparted.
<dick-richardson> I realize the .deb pkg of webmin doesn't install properly, anyone know if compiling it from source does?
<DanaG> Argh, I just got a kernel oops in my emu10k1 module.
<dick-richardson> Or is that a sore subject that will never get answered :P
<nickrud> Luke, they're under Appearance Now
<Luke> nickrud: yea i found it. Pretty sweet!
<Luke> nickrud: the weirdness was because I think it detected my real DPI instead of using the hardcoded 96 or whatever it uses
<nickrud> Luke, yes, I have some issues with font appearance I've kinda been ignoring ..
<Luke> nickrud: aside from DPI?
<nickrud> firefox is a bit messy. Like I said, not worth worring about right now
<Luke> interesting
<Luke> I'm just trying to decide if I want to update my desktop as well
<Luke> i think these updates are freaking amazing
* danielk is past the point of no return already
<Luke> haha
<OpenGL> I just got MPD/Jinzora/Stream working
<OpenGL> I now have a way of being useful to a family of music freaks who need their hard drive space
<DanaG> What exactly is MPD, anyway?
<Luke> what's jinzora?
<OpenGL> Music Player Daemon
<OpenGL> Jinzora is an online interface to stream and MPD
<Luke> ah
<OpenGL> Testing it out on my laptop
<OpenGL> For some reason the crappy Windows laptop is always 100% CPU...poor thing
<Luke> OpenGL: some of my CS buddies think that is a Windows "Feature"
<OpenGL> LOL
<OpenGL> They think 100% CPU is a good thing?
<Luke> OpenGL: "why would we want to *waste* the unused CPU cycles" they say and I say "what is it *using* it for?"
<Luke> yea
<Luke> haha
<Luke> especially on laptops!
<Luke> wtf
<Luke> whatever gets them through the day I suppose
<OpenGL> lol
<OpenGL> My comp is at 10-20% all day
<Luke> your windows comp?
<OpenGL> Craptop Windows is at 90-100% for an hour (until it goes into hibern00b)
<Luke> haha oh
<OpenGL> Also, I overclocked this NVidia 100MHz above normal (a lot, considering its an old card. Improved beryl dramatically)
<OpenGL> No extra heat whatsoever.
<Luke> nice
<Luke> i unplugged the fan on my old nvidia without any heatup
<OpenGL> ROFL
<Luke> saved a lot of power too
<Luke> haha
<OpenGL> Mine has 2 fans it's so old.
<Luke> haha nice
<OpenGL> One of them was stolen from an old Pentium.
<Luke> my fav old computer is a ultra sparc II
<Luke> it's awesome with like 5 nics... I don't even know what to use them for
<OpenGL> Hmm. Should I steal a fan from a computer with a Duron in it and put it on this nv?
<OpenGL> Overclock it even more
<Luke> ha do it
<j00bar> howdy -- gusty with radeon xpress 200m trying to get fglrx + compiz-fusion going... I've got XGL running using the gutsy packages, but when I try to launch compiz --replace, I get "Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing", "Error: Failed to manage screen: 0", " Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0"
<j00bar> any ideas as to what i'm doing wrong?
<j00bar> (besides using an ATI card... lulz)
<j00bar-home> lulz. fglrxinfo crashed X.
<OpenGL> Rofl
<j00bar-home> i'd use radeon and aiglx, but my 200M appears to be the one chipset I can't do that with.
<j00bar-home> ah. so it seems though fglrx is installed, it lacks DRI...
<asdf> can anyone point me to a tutorial for upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<asdf> and does anyone know if it goes smoothly on a macbook?
<asdf> can anyone point me to a tutorial for upgrading from feisty to gutsy? *
<j00bar-home> asdf: same way you always do a dist-upgrade?
<asdf> j00bar-home: I've never done one
<jsomers> asdf: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<jsomers> there is a section called "Upgrading from Feisty"
<asdf> thx, jsomers
<asdf> anyone tried it on a macbook?
<twilight> asdf: i've a macbook, and i've done un upgrade form feisty to gutsy (tribe 2)...no problem here
<twilight> s/un/an
<twilight> s/form/from -.-'
<asdf> twilight: great, thx
<twilight> :)
<SeveredCross> Man.
<SeveredCross> SuSE sucks.
<adam_> dbus is totally screwed
<adam_> when is this problem going to be fixed
<SeveredCross> Last I saw dbus worked, (last I saw being 2 days ago)
<SeveredCross> What's wrong with it
<adam_> yeah me too
<adam_> well
<adam_> i get a bus error
<holzmodem> searching for Gimp 2.4 RC2 DEB Package, is one available?
<adam_> hold on, let me dig up more info
<adam_> I can't use most apps
<adam_> and gnome-panel crashes
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<SeveredCross> Ugh
<bdgraue> new kontact is coming, is the problem while fetching emails solved?
<GuyFromHell> what's the name of the bin name of the network thingie at the top right?
<IdleOne> GuyFromHell: do you mean network-manager?
<GuyFromHell> tried that
<GuyFromHell> oi, found it. NetworkManager
<IdleOne> nm-applet 0.6.5
* danielk now tries rebooting into gutsy
<soc> how likely is it that we will get gimp 2.4 in gutsy?
<soc> seems the gimp devs are already preparing their website relaunch (looks amazing)
<soc> anyone_?
<gnomefreak> soc: depends if one of the devs already repare for it if not unlikely
<gnomefreak> soc: ask in #ubuntu-motu they would have to get a UVF
<soc> the second release candidate was released today ...
<soc> ok
<gnomefreak> soc: its its rc its highly doubtful
<gnomefreak> if its*
<gnomefreak> at this point in devel the exceptions are more than likely STABLE
<soc> yes, but might reduce the amount of useless bugreports, because we're shipping unstable software at the moent ...
<soc> ok
<gnomefreak> cant ship gutsy with unstable apps
<gnomefreak> thats why kde4 wont be shipped in gutsy it releasses shortly after gutsy does
<rainwalker> Will Gutsy have it's own repo for Compiz Fusion or will it use one of the existing ones?
<gnomefreak> rainwalker: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> rainwalker: those are unsupported repos
<gnomefreak> gutsy has compiz fusion already
<declan> Any thoughts on how to fix the font size? In the terminal, or in gedit I get these tiny fonts...?
<declan> This is a very quiet place I have entered.... anyone home?
<declan> :-D
<declan> >:o
<spaz> hello
<spaz> i've encountered a bug when installing/upgrading these packages: http://pastebin.ca/680487
<spaz> the reason why i can't install them is because they keep spitting out this error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgcj7-1.postinst: line 15:  7402 Bus error               ldconfig
<spaz> or some slight variant (the number before bus error is different)
<spaz> any ideas?
<spaz> i've run out :-/
<Xero> Anyone had success with a WinTV-PVR USB2?
<Xero> The picture, for me, is really really distorted and grainy
<Xero> and there's no sound
<d4rkmonkey> theres some hardware wiki but I'm not sure where it is....
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-04
<Xero> Big kosher pickle...
<d4rkmonkey> lol...
<d4rkmonkey> Xero https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport <--- found it?
<soccermike1337> When i rebooted after upgrading to gutsy, it said x window server couldnt start
<soccermike1337> does anyone know why this is happening?
<d1006> well what error messages do you get in the log?
<soccermike1337> hm
<soccermike1337> well
<soccermike1337> i dont really know where the log is located...
<Xero> Reinstall the nVidia drivers.
<soccermike1337> i just booted back into the feisty kernel
<soccermike1337> ok.. how do i do that?
<Xero> I'll bet 10 bucks thats what the problem is
<Xero> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<soccermike1337> oh thats it?
<Xero> Same thing happened to me a week ago
<soccermike1337> can i do that from here and then reboot into the gutsy kernel?
<Xero> yes.
<Xero> Wait, no.
<sam1337> Whilst running compiz fusion, my opengl applications such as glxgears and ut2004 do not work. Does anybody know what my problem may be?
<Xero> You have to do it from Gutsy's terminal
<soccermike1337> oh
<Xero> so that it corresponds to Gutsy's kernel
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> :P
<soccermike1337> makes sense.
<Xero> Fusion is messed.
<Xero> Beryl works better as of now.
<soccermike1337> ok ill be back
<sam1337> beryl isnt in the repos anymore
<Xero> I'm that much luckier to have it then.
<RAOF> sam1337: By "Do not work", what do you mean?
<sam1337> ROAF my x session crashes and x restarts
<Xero> Same here with Beryl or normal Compiz
<RAOF> sam1337: Blame nvidia.
<Xero> Glxgears and openarena don't crash it
<Xero> but Tremulous/GoogleEarth do
<RAOF> sam1337: That's their wonderful "OpenGL + Composite crashes X" bug.
<Xero> Tremulous simply doesn't freakin' work any more.
<Xero> With or without beryl
<RAOF> You can use Xgl to work around that problem.
<sam1337> if i downgraded to the older nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new would the problem be fixed?
<RAOF> sam1337: I *think* so, yes.
<Xero> Xgl says "I hate you" and whitescreens Beryl.
<sam1337> Xgl is not fast and stable
<Xero> How do I fix the white screen of death?
<sam1337> use aiglx
<RAOF> Xero: You've installed your drivers in a wierd way.
<RAOF> sam1337: Xgl is both fast and stable.
<Xero> From NVidia.
<sam1337> RAOF wasent when i last used it
<RAOF> Xero: There's your problem.  The nvidia installer overwrites files that Compiz + Xgl need to work.
<RAOF> sam1337: When was that?
<Xero> What do I reinstall?
<RAOF> sam1337: Should be now.
<sam1337> RAOF about 10 months ago maybe
<sam1337> around christmas
<RAOF> Xero: So, "sudo aptitude reinstall ~nmesa" will break your nvidia drivers.
<sam1337> 9 months
<Xero> What happens if I use nvidia-glx from the repo?
<RAOF> Xero: Then "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx(-new, possibly)" will fix them.
<soccermike1337> :-/ That doesn't seem to work, Xero
<soccermike1337> but it is giving me nvidia errors
<sam1337> be back in 5-10 mins
<Trewas> I really thought xgl became irrelevant with aiglx et al, but I guess was wrong
<RAOF> Nope.
<Trewas> meaning I thought aiglx does everything that xgl goes, and supposedly more elegantly
<RAOF> They're totally different things.
<RAOF> AIGLX does nothing that Xgl does, or is meant to do :)
<soccermike1337> hmmmmmmm
<Xero> Do I need libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri?
<soccermike1337> brb
<Xero> If I try to do the aptitude stuff it attempts to remove beryl.
<RAOF> Xero: "sudo aptitude reinstall ~nmesa"?
<RAOF> Xero: If that wants to remove beryl, you've got a crazy messed up install!
<Xero> you said install, not reinstall
<Xero> Oh.
<Xero> Nevermind.
<Xero> Pebkac.
<RAOF> Heh.
<d1006> should installing XGL create the file 00xserver-xgl_start-server ?
<Trewas> RAOF: hmm, so what xgl does that aiglx doesn't?
<RAOF> d1006: Yes.
<d1006> RAOF: if you install xserver-xgl, uninstall it, remove that file, and reinstall xserver-xgl, the file is not recreated it seems
<Xero> RAOF: same here.
<RAOF> Trewas: Xgl is an X server that does all its drawing through OpenGL.  Thus, it's easy to be fast; you only need a good OpenGL implementation, rather than *also* a good Composite, RENDER, EXA, etc implementation.
<Xero> Pastebin that file or something so I can grab it please?
<RAOF> d1006, Xero: Yeah, that's a bug in my packaging.  Grrr!
<d1006> yeah that's what i'm looking for too ^^ - then need to change it to 15xserver-xgl_start-server (15 not 00) to work with fglrx it seems
<RAOF> d1006, Xero: Purging xserver-xgl and then installing it should re-create it.
<RAOF> Stupid frikkin fglrx :(
<d1006> ;)
<d1006> okay ty
<RAOF> I need to fix Xgl in a different way, obviously.
<Trewas> RAOF: ok, I guess it still has its place :)
<Xero> Ok. It's there.
<Xero> I'm gonna go restart X.
<Xero> NVidia driver from repo + Xgl from repo = break?
<Xero> I have the mesa stuff
<RAOF> Xero: No, = work.  That's what I test on :)
<Xero> Okay if you're sure.
<RAOF> Using it right now :)
<Xero> Restarting X. If it breaks I bite your face after I recompile.
<RAOF> Trewas: What it's *really* good for right now is working around stupid bugs in drivers.  Such as nvidia's crappy texture_from_pixmap (no black window bug, you can resume from suspend), ATI's inability to get OpenGL + Composite going, etc.
<soccermike1337> Okk
<RAOF> Because the current Xgl is an intermediate, since it still requires an underlying X server to set up an OpenGL context for it.
<soccermike1337> it says Failed to laod module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<sebsebseb> After installing the latest gutsy updates,  sound no longer works,  is there a fix for this?
<RAOF> soccermike1337: What nvidia card?
<soccermike1337> ""Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure tat there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system and that the NVIDIA device files hae been created properly.Pleas e consult the NVIDIA REAME for details. *** Aborting***
<soccermike1337> screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<RAOF> soccermike1337: Ah, a different problem.
<soccermike1337> umm geforce go 7400
<soccermike1337> then it says "fatal server error: no screens found"
<soccermike1337> do you know how to fix it?
<RAOF> soccermike1337: So, what nvidia-glx package do you have installed (nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new)?
<soccermike1337> uhh
<Xero> RAOF: It worked.
<soccermike1337> well i tried reinstalling nvidia-glx
<soccermike1337> but it didnt work
<Xero> Although Beryl doesn't work, it worked.
<soccermike1337> so then i installed nvidia-glx-new
<sebsebseb> After installing the latest gutsy,  updates sound no longer works,  is there a fix for this?
<soccermike1337> and still didnt work :-/
<Xero> Compiz works with very choppy wobble.
<Xero> No apparent reason for choppiness in wobble, though...
<soccermike1337> so i guess technically i have both installed
<RAOF> soccermike1337: No, you'll have removed nvidia-glx when you installed nvidia-glx-new.
<Xero> Never mind, RAOF. I fixed it.
<Xero> Refresh rate was bad,
<RAOF> Xero: Yay nvidia!
<Xero> Although now I found another problem
<RAOF> soccermike1337: Can you pastebin /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Xero> When I turn off snap, it still snaps.
<soccermike1337> um
<soccermike1337> how do i get to that?
<soccermike1337> do i boot into feisty kernel, then go to that directory?
<RAOF> soccermike1337: What's this "Feisty" business?
<soccermike1337> huh?
<soccermike1337> >.>
<RAOF> Xero: You mean the "snap" plugin?  That's not used when you're using wobbly, IIRC.
<soccermike1337> how would i post /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common into pastepin?
<RAOF> soccermike1337: This is the Gutsy support channel.  I was assuming you had Gutsy running.
<soccermike1337> nope
<soccermike1337> x windows server wont work
<soccermike1337> gutsy IS running
<RAOF> But you have gutsy installed?
<soccermike1337> but without a gui.
<RAOF> Right.  It won't work with the feisty kernel.
<gravemind> for the sake of information, does gutsy have more updated madwifi drivers?
<RAOF> !pastebinit | soccermike1337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> !info pastebinit
<soccermike1337> lol
<gravemind> !pastebin
<nosrednaekim> gravemind: I think so..... it certainly works beter for me..
<ubotu> pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gravemind> cool I didn't know there was a program
<RAOF> soccermike1337: You can use that program (pastebinit) to do it.
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> well ill be back
<nosrednaekim> gravemind: with me there was ;)
<soccermike1337> i have to disconnect this computer to get internet on the other
<soccermike1337> lol
<gravemind> nosrednaekim: cool that's great
<soccermike1337> or do i?
<soccermike1337> ..
<gravemind> nosrednaekim: gutsy is in october right
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<gravemind> kk
<gravemind> I wonder what the chances are of the drivers being backported to feisty before then
<Xero> Wow...
<Xero> XGL > > > > > > > > > > >  > > > > > > > > > > > > > > AIGLX
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> http://paste.stgraber.org/3347
<soccermike1337> is that what you wanted?
<RAOF> Ok.  That looks good.
<RAOF> Now how about "sudo aptitude install linux-generic"
<Tm_T> how about wajig install linux-generic
<Tm_T> yes, without sudo
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> i did that RAOF
<RAOF> soccermike1337: Did it install anything?
<soccermike1337> um
<Xero> Any way to fix the choppiness when I wobble stuff RAOF?
<soccermike1337> nope
<Xero> The sides get all screwed up.
<RAOF> Hm.  Dunno, it seems to work for me.
<soccermike1337> do i need to be online?
<RAOF> soccermike1337: Sorry, I'm going to have to go now.  I'm sure someone else will be able to help, though.
<Xero> The interior is fine but the sides of the windows look like a cut up film strip
<soccermike1337> ok
* nickrud sees another wajig infidel
<nickrud> my, gjig is huge
<soccermike1337> ok...
<soccermike1337> xero, you around?
<soccermike1337> ok.. i installed gutsy.. but my x window server wont work
<soccermike1337> does anyone know how to fix this?
<d1006> buddy you need to give us error messages or something to work with
<soccermike1337> hmm
<soccermike1337> well i have this... http://paste.stgraber.org/3347
<soccermike1337> if thats ANY help at all
<d1006> nope
<d1006> pastebin your /var/log/ xorg log file is a good start
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> xorg.log
<soccermike1337> Xorg.log right?
<soccermike1337> ill be right back
<d1006> Xorg.0.log probably
<nosrednaekim> its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<larson9999> is it just me or is the client portion of xdmcp broken in gutsy?
<Xero> I hate compiz fusion and I keep getting white screen in beryl.
<Xero> Can anyone help with tat?
<sam1337> the nvidia-glx dosent seem to like my system
<Xero> *that
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> http::/past.stgraber.org/3348
<soccermike1337> err
<soccermike1337> http://paste.stgraber.org/3348
<soccermike1337> does that help?
<Jordan_U> Xero, Why do you hate CF ?
<d4rkmonkey> CF rocks.
<soccermike1337> d1006?
<Xero> CF is buggy on my system
<Xero> Very buggy.
<sam1337> cf rocks
<d4rkmonkey> It still rocks...
<sam1337> yep
<d4rkmonkey> I can't run totem with CF running lol
<d1006> soccermike1337: seems to me, and i don't use nvidia and am no expert, that your drivers aren't installed properly
<soccermike1337> :-/
<soccermike1337> i used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<sam1337> brb letting compiz fusion crash my system, again
<d4rkmonkey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<d1006> soccermike1337: from the command line?
<sam1337> hmmm glxgears is just black now
<soccermike1337> yes
<d1006> the xorg server never worked when u first upgraded to gutsy?
<soccermike1337> nope
<d1006> and you upgraded rather than clean installed right?
<soccermike1337> yes
<d1006> i suggest removing your xorg.conf file entirely, removing any binary nvidia drivers you have installed, and seeing if xorg will boot that way
<soccermike1337> ok
<d1006> rename rather than remove your xorg.conf perhaps *
<soccermike1337> could you let me know how to do that?
<sam1337> bug 130325 sucks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<d1006> Not to be harsh but Gutsy is alpha... if you can't do that you shouldn't really be using Gutsy :P
<soccermike1337> lol
<Xero> Come on. Someone help me with my white screen of death.
<d1006> read the channel topic and every spammed disclaimer on the forums ;)
<Xero> I get it only with beryl and not CF, but CF is explosively buggy...
<soccermike1337> i mean
<soccermike1337> i know how to do it.. im just not totally sure where the xorg.conf is
<soccermike1337> is it in /var?
<d1006> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soccermike1337> and this wont destroy my feisty system if i change it?
<soccermike1337> hm
<soccermike1337> its just xorg
<soccermike1337> so i guess it wouldnt
<d1006> if you upgraded fiesty, you don't have fiesty anymore...
<asdf> can anyone point me to a tutorial for upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<soccermike1337> >.>
<soccermike1337> yes i do
<soccermike1337> if i hit esc, i can load an older kernel
<d1006> if you think you have fiesty and gutsy running on the same partition/etc ummm no wonder you have probs :P
<sam1337> lol
<soccermike1337> >.>
<d1006> if it's a different partition and install then you have no worries editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that doesn't automagically happen when upgrading fiesty to gutsy
<soccermike1337> when you upgrade a kernel, it keeps a backup of the older kernel.
<d1006> gutsy isn't just a new kernel...
<soccermike1337> and when grub loads, you can hit esc and choose the older kernel and it boots
<sam1337> gutsy is a new allmost everything
<soccermike1337> so if i load the old kernel
<soccermike1337> will it still be gutsy?
<sam1337> yes
<soccermike1337> oh ok
<asdf> can anyone point me to a tutorial for upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<d1006> in theory :P
<soccermike1337> asdf, dont do it :P
<sam1337> asdf just type sudo apt-get -dist-upgrade in terminal
<soccermike1337> you'll shoot yourself in the foot
<soccermike1337> ugh
<asdf> soccermike1337: why do you say that?
<sam1337> yeah asdf i'd recommend it if you dont even know how to upgrade your distro
<soccermike1337> well maybe you wont have problems like im having
<d1006> if you need help to find the command you shouldn't do it :)
<soccermike1337> oh my.... ok, well i was able to boot back up with the older kernel before
<soccermike1337> i dont know why it wont work now
<soccermike1337> now its doing the same thing
<Xero> I've got Fusion working satisfactorily.
<Jordan_U> asdf, Do you know about dpkg dependencies and bug reporting?
<asdf> sorry all -- I've been w/ Ubuntu since Hoary -- just wanted to check before I dove in
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<asdf> would you all recommend waiting?
<d1006> i run gutsy and feisty to be safe :D
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> asdf, Yes, see the topic
<Xero> I wouldn't
<sam1337> cf crashed again :(
<Jordan_U> asdf, But if you have a spare computer and don't mind not having support then have fun :)
<asdf> Jordan_U: I'll download as a live CD and make sure all my hardware works well.  I had major trouble going from Dapper to Edgy
<soccermike1337> lol
<soccermike1337> it really doesnt matter if i lose everything..
<soccermike1337> because i have reformatted 3 or 4 times in the past week
<soccermike1337> so its no skin off my bone!
<soccermike1337> or however that saying goes
<Xero> Does anyone actually prefer the Inside Cube thing?
<Xero> That's the only way I can get CF to not lag like crazy on my subpar gfx card.
<sam1337> gutsy is quite useless atm
<Xero> Hmm. I'm beginning to like it.
<d1006> i have gutsy running 'stable' for a couple of weeks
<Xero> I've had it running perfectly for 3 days
<sam1337> bug 130325 has been bothering me for months
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<d1006> I find it quite a step from feisty, i auto boot gutsy over feisty for now
<soccermike1337> what improvements are there?
<Jordan_U> asdf, Dapper -> Edgy was the worst upgrade, it usually is not that bad ( unless you use bad 3rd party repos or other things like that )
<Xero> Does bug 130325 apply to the not -new drivers?
<sam1337> Xero not sure nvidia-glx does not work for me xorg says it cant load nvidia module
<sam1337> nvidia kernel module i think
<Xero> I'll check (wish me luck or else I might explode.)
<Xero> 3
<Xero> 2
<Xero> 1
<sam1337> thanks alot
<Xero> google earth
<sam1337> with cf running?
<sam1337> non xgl?
<Xero> CF + Xgl
<Xero> GoogEarth works
<Xero> Now for the mother of all bug tests: Tremulous, which never ran on this system
<sam1337> is it too much to ask if i ask you to do it without xgl?
<Xero> LOL
<Xero> Tremulous crashed. X did not.
<Xero> sam1337, I am a n00b and therefore have to do a lot to make it not use Xgl.
<d1006> I think you can just move one file temporarily Xero
<nosrednaekim> d1006: can't you make it a whole new session? you can in Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> sorry... Xero
<d1006> nosrednaekim: maybe, tho that might kickup all sorts of conflicts :shrug:
<soccermike1337> oh wait, d1006, is it worth mentioning that im using a laptop?
<sam1337> d1006 i once had an xgl session and a normal session
<sam1337> worked perfectly
<Xero> lol OpenArena looks fuuuuux0red
<d1006> yeah i aint saying it's not pos etc
<soccermike1337> i read about a bug where the nvidia-glx defaults to the vga-out
<soccermike1337> (if you are using a laptop gpu)
<d1006> soccermike1337: i've no exp with debugging nvid *at all*
<soccermike1337> oh
<soccermike1337> right, you said that lol
<d1006> but um
<d1006> your old kernel works, new one doesn;t, means the driver kenrel module needs compiling whatever for the newer kernel
<d1006> basically
<soccermike1337> oh
<soccermike1337> i see
<soccermike1337> the older kernel doesnt work anymore haha
<soccermike1337> or wait.. let me check again
<d1006> run the newest kernel
<soccermike1337> ok
<d1006> at command line make the kernel module as per normal way for installing the drivers
<d1006> idk how that works for nvidia tho
<soccermike1337> well... i used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<d1006> but for ati, need to do that per kernel upgrade - so guess the same for you - makes sense considering what you say
<Xero> Oh boy. Warcra emulation time.
<Xero> *Warcraft
<Xero> Stupid whatever grabbing my keystrokes
<Xero> Stealin them away
<soccermike1337> do you know anything about WFB?
<d1006> me? no
<soccermike1337> hm
<soccermike1337> it says that it failed to load
<soccermike1337> i suspect that has something to do with it
<d1006> i'm in here as a newb exploring gutsy rather than a linux pro :P
<sam1337> d1006 same here
<soccermike1337> ah
<d1006> your driver kernel module didn't load, that's your main prob imo
<sam1337> d1006 i cant even manage to create my own custom kernel without messing up!
<nosrednaekim> gotta make sure your kernel driver matches your xorg driver version
<d1006> that's his prob i think, as it works for him on older kernel ^
<asdf> when i run gksudo "update-manager -d" my install doesn't recognize that there's an upgrade
<soccermike1337> ok im going to downgrade to nvidia-glx from nvidia-glx-new and see if that works
<asdf> it says warning: could not initiate dbus
<asdf> current dist not found in meta-release file
<sam1337> asdf sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<d1006> asdf might need to change your sources.list file however
<asdf> sam1337: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<d1006> certainly i did at least
<Xero> Xgl demands a lot.
<asdf> just change everything that says feisty to gutsy?
<sam1337> asdf make sure your running the latest feisty kernel too because i found that running an earlier one wouldnt let me upgrade that way for some reason
<d1006> right
<Xero> Forces me to change game settings to be able to run them.
<d1006> do that then upgrade
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> i got rid of that WFB problem
<asdf> sam1337: I've got all my packages up to date is that all I need to do?
<soccermike1337> but now it still says Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<sam1337> asdf what does uname -r say?
<asdf> 2.6.20-16-generic
<d1006> soccermike1337: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542215&highlight=nvidia+kernel+module
<sam1337> that the latest feisty kernel?
<d1006> yes that's feisty
<soccermike1337> yes it is
<sam1337> asdf i suggest manually editing your sources.list then
<asdf> ok
<d1006> asdf: change feisty to gusty in sources.list and then "gksudo update-manager -c -d
<d4rkmonkey> or you could just do update-manager -d without changing sources...
<asdf> I get a message that says: I can only do a partial upgrade
<d4rkmonkey> or you could just do update-manager -d without changing sources...
<d4rkmonkey> and maybe change your meta-release file so that it updates properly...
<sam1337> because of bug 130325 CF is not an option for me :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<asdf> do you think I should do a partial upgrade?
<d1006> not sure update-manager -d works tbh yet
<d4rkmonkey> asdf I think you should try without changing sources first.. unless you really know what you're doing there.
<asdf> ok
<soccermike1337> im gonna try to boot into the -15 kernel
<soccermike1337> no go.
<sam1337> anybody here know how to use aircrack-ng?
<sam1337> i want free broadband
<asdf> d4rkmonkey: when I do update-manager -c -d without changing my sources.list it doesn't recognize that there's an update
<d1006> asdf: that command doesn't work yet
<d4rkmonkey> asdf one second, same thing happened for me.
<soccermike1337> free broadband?!
<d4rkmonkey> asdf you just have to change a meta-release file first..
<soccermike1337> how do i download a file from the shell?
<soccermike1337> er.. the command line
<sam1337> soccermike1337 sudo apt-get install aircack-ng
<soccermike1337> heh
<soccermike1337> how does that work?
<soccermike1337> i want to download http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run from the command line
<soccermike1337> how would i do that?
<d1006> wget
<d4rkmonkey> asdf http://paste.ubuntu.com/42/ <-- replace your ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release file with that, then try.
<sam1337> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<sam1337> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<soccermike1337> ok
<sam1337> yay my noobiness is helping
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Biovore> nvidia-glx-new on gusty is 100.14.11
<asdf> d4rkmonkey -- it still does not recognize an update as being ready
<d1006> did u sudo apt-get update ?
<asdf> yes
<d4rkmonkey> asdf ok, then go with d1006's way.
<asdf> should I do a "partial update" or wait?
<sam1337> you could allways install from cd
<sam1337> is anybody here getting automounting problems in gutsy in kde?
<sam1337> or out of kde
<soccermike1337> WOoooo
<soccermike1337> its back up
<soccermike1337> how can i verify that it is gutsy?
<d1006> uname-r ?
<sam1337> thats the kernel only
<soccermike1337> yeah..
<soccermike1337> 2.6.22-10-generic though is that one's output
<d1006> it's a good an indication as any
<d1006> that's latest gutsy kernel
<soccermike1337> weird though
<soccermike1337> in my About Ubuntu file it says "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 7.04 - the Feisty Fawn"
<d1006> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 7.10
<d1006>                 - the Gutsy Gibbon - released in October 2007.
<soccermike1337> o.o
<sam1337> anybody here going to get ut3 when it comes out?
<antibody_> do I have to have something in xorg.conf to have direct rendering in xgl?
<soccermike1337> mine says 7.04 - the Feisty Fawn - released in April 2007
<antibody_> now gdm starts the windows manager with xgl and I don't have direct rendering
<antibody_> and compiz puts the screen all white with the mouse pointer but I have the cube working :/
<soccermike1337> so wait
<soccermike1337> im on feisty...
<soccermike1337> but im on the gutsy kernel?
<d1006> doubt that'd work but no idea tbh
<sam1337> if your using gutsy packages your using gutsy
<soccermike1337> i followed a guide to upgrade to gutsy
<soccermike1337> and im on the gutsy kernel
<sam1337> gutsy is just feisty with newer packages you could be using both
<soccermike1337> but in my about ubuntu it says feisty fawn
<soccermike1337> is there any program that is installed with the gutsy upgrade that i can look for to make sure it upgraded?
<sam1337> probably an obselete package you aint deleted yet
<antibody__> damn disconnected
<antibody__> anyone replied to me?
<d1006> antibody__: it's a bug i've heard of - no one replied with any workaround or antyhing tho if that's what ur after :P
<antibody__> yeah I can't play games like this :7
<d1006> antibody__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/ prob has it somewhere
<antibody__> I have to start from "startx"
<antibody__> what's the command to start gnome?it's no longer start-gnome
<antibody__> :/
<d1006> you want to not run xgl anymore yes?
<RAOF> d1006: s/bug/desired behaviour/ :)-
<d1006> sorry yeah i mean his white cube thing :P
<antibody__> d1006, I don't care..I want it working now
<d1006> antibody__: remove or move 00xserver<blah> file from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<sam1337> would 2gb graphics memory and 1200ghz of gpu power be enough to run CF at top graphics?
<RAOF> Ah, yes.  That's becuause he's manually installed the nvidia drivers at some point.
<sam1337> 1200mhz i meant
<d1006> RAOF: btw the fglrx issue of needing to rename the file 15<> rather than 00<> resolved the issue for me
<d1006> idk if it was/has been confirmed
<RAOF> d1006: Stupid frikking fglrx, mutter mutter mumble.
<d1006> ;)
<antibody__> I can put nvidia in blacklist
<antibody__> does that work?
<RAOF> d1006: Yeah, I'll fix that in a different way.
<antibody__> ok i'll try
<sam1337> anybody here play frets on fire?
<antibody__> with nvidia in blacklist for the file u said d1006
<antibody__> brb
<d1006> won't that just make xgl fail to load for him ? :P
<RAOF> Yes, but I'm not totally stupid, so it'll just load X normally. :)
<antibody_> yeps that worked
<d1006> hehe :)
<antibody_> didn't need to move the file like this
<RAOF> He'll get a warning in ~/.xsession-errors, but it'll work :)
<Toma-> bug #136628
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136628 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.10-rt does not include nvidia modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136628
<RAOF> Yup, they fail to build.  Ain't restrictid drivers grand?
<pwnguin> -rt?
<RAOF> Realtime.
<Toma-> how do i see the buildlog for that?
<RAOF> Toma-: Um, it's probably somewhere on launchpad, but I'm not quite sure where it'd be.
<pwnguin> Toma-: go to overview, click on a version
<Toma-> ahh thanks
<pwnguin> at the bottom is build logs for each arch
<pwnguin> lpia
<pwnguin> which, im not sure why restricted modules is in that arch
<Toma-> !find lowlatency
<ubotu> Package/file lowlatency does not exist in gutsy
<MikeB> what compiz plugin makes your windows stick to your menu bars
<soccermike1337> so.. im still unsure if i am running gutsy or not
<soccermike1337> i have the gutsy kernel running
<soccermike1337> but how can I verify that it is indeed gutsy?
<Toma-> 'cat /etc/issue'
<soccermike1337> /sigh
<soccermike1337> Ubuntu 7.04 \n \l :-(
<Toma-> also,
<Toma-> 'apt-cache show libc6 | grep Version'
<Toma-> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4084 kB, installed size 10112 kB
<soccermike1337> http://www.ubuntu-schweiz.org/2007/08/08/ubuntu-update-to-gutsy-gibbon-710/
<soccermike1337> er
<soccermike1337> Version: 2.6.1-1ubuntu2
<soccermike1337> Version: 2.5-0ubuntu14
<soccermike1337> thats the output
<Toma-> what the..
<soccermike1337> yeah.
<Toma-> have you got feisty repos alongside gutsy repos?
<soccermike1337> i have no clue
<soccermike1337> lol
<soccermike1337> i honestly never should have attempted the upgrade
<soccermike1337> but I would like to see it through.
<Toma-> do you really think you should be running gutsy?
<flodine> lol
<soccermike1337> honestly, no i don't
<Toma-> :)
<soccermike1337> ahaha
<soccermike1337> but ive reformatted 3 or 4 times in the past week
<soccermike1337> so.. i have nothing to lose
<Toma-> well go for number 5 and install feisty
<soccermike1337> hm?
<soccermike1337> oh
<soccermike1337> haha
<soccermike1337> well
<soccermike1337> in my about ubuntu file it says 7.04
<soccermike1337> and on my FF home page it says 7.04
<Warbo> quick question, now that the Deskbar has been messed around with, is there any way for me to get a command line on my panel? (the old CLI applet doesn't seem to be there anymore)
<soccermike1337> and on the 'cat /etc/issue' it says 7.04
<soccermike1337> so i think im alright
<soccermike1337> there shouldnt be any conflicts, right?
<Toma-> well, if it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, its probably a feisty fawn
<soccermike1337> o.o
<Toma-> :P
<soccermike1337> weird
<soccermike1337> i thought it would be a duck.
<soccermike1337> but what i dont understand is... my kernel version is the latest gutsy kernel lmao
<nosrednaekim> its a dapper drake....
<nosrednaekim> this guy is messed up.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<soccermike1337> >.>
<soccermike1337> but a drake is a dragon!
<Toma-> oh i forget im in +1, when humor is checked at the door :(
<soccermike1337> or maybe its a duck too
<soccermike1337> yeah ok
<nosrednaekim> drake is a male swan I think.
<RAOF> nosrednaekim: No, it's a male duck.  Although it may also be a male swan, but I don't think so.
<RAOF> Or a dragon like Trogdor, of course.
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok
<soccermike1337> hmm
<soccermike1337> when does gutsy come out?
<soccermike1337> i heard october
<soccermike1337> if thats correct, ill just wait i suppose
<soccermike1337> RAOF, i fixed my error
<fiveiron> soccermike1337: wait for what?
<soccermike1337> although my computer is a cross dresser
<soccermike1337> wait to insall gutsy
<soccermike1337> *install
<RAOF> Cool.
<soccermike1337> but yes.. my computer is a cross dresser (gutsy kernal, feisty everything else)
<soccermike1337> lol
<RAOF> That's a bit of a problem :)
<soccermike1337> well
<soccermike1337> everything is running fine, so im not complaining
<soccermike1337> lol
<szf> quit " tired now"
<dick-richardson> the .tar.gz file from webmin's site wants to choose "Generic Linux" which means that none of the startup scripts are put where they should be. Anyone dealt with this?
<paradizel> anyone know where i need to go to find the webmin guys?
<nosrednaekim> webmin?
<paradizel> yes
<paradizel> it's not working on gutsy
<paradizel> it's detecting as generic linux
<paradizel> and if i change it it doesn't stick
<nosrednaekim> oh.... I thought you meant the ubutnu web admins ;)
<h1st0> all kinds of stuff not working on gusty.
<h1st0> audio playback in rhythmbox is all borked.  Random lock ups etc...
<h1st0> All sorts of issues.
<IntuitiveNipple> The Rhythmbox issue has been fixed :)
<h1st0> Now i'm trying to update keep getting Error in select ()  whatever the hell that means.
<h1st0> So i'm sure my install is probably hosed.
<IntuitiveNipple> h1st0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-ugly0.10/+bug/136264
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136264 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 "[gutsy]  0.10.14-1ubuntu3 regresses multi-cap playback" [High,Fix released] 
<setuid> No working Atheros in Gutsy?
<setuid> Even when I built from upstream source (the same source which works on Feisty and Edgy)
<stdin> works here
<stdin> with "05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)"
<setuid> I can associate, I see Link Quality up at 47/70, but no packets
<pwnguin> where to i file bugs against displayconfig-gtk?
<RAOF> Launchpad.net?
<setuid> stdin: Static or DHCP, I can't get packets across the interface
<setuid> Some sort of SELinux in Gutsy?
<pwnguin> it just seems like there should be a different package because the one i find doesnt have many bugs reported
<stdin> pwnguin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/displayconfig-gtk/+filebug
<setuid> The same physical hardware, running the same exact source tree of madwifi, works under Feisty and Edgy, but not Gutsy
<stdin> setuid: DHCP
<stdin> setuid: and I haven't messed with the apparmor thing
<setuid> What apparmor thing?
<stdin> that's the security (like SELinux) thing
<setuid> Ok, confirmed... the kernel in Gutsy (by default) breaks the interface
<setuid> Because my radio is on 2.452, and it just locked in on 2.437, and refuses to to anywhere else
<setuid> But moments ago, it was locked on 2.452 with 47/70 Link quality, but I couldn't get packets to the next hop up (the WAP)
<h1st0> What exactly is an intuitivenipple?
<setuid> shoot, I'm going to have to reinstall Feisty
<setuid> I would call this a grave bug
<setuid> This close to release, and there's no working Atheros... sigh.
<h1st0> Why aren't they fixing pam keyring prompt?
<setuid> damnit
<z0rz> Is the Sept 6th replace for the Tribe CD 6 on schedule?
<z0rz> s/replace/release
<h1st0> wow had an uptime of almost 30minutes there with gusty
<h1st0> missed what any1 answered about pam keyring
<pwnguin> you mean network manager?
<pwnguin> probably because everyone copied some post on the planet and never bothered to fix the actual distribution
<pwnguin> or maybe because libpam-keyring isn't considered viable
<h1st0> well its a problem with the pam keyring module I guess
<h1st0> If you build the new version it works just fine.
<z0rz> h1st0: Is that a feat? (the uptime)
<RAOF> h1st0: What about pamkeyring?  Woks for me.
<RAOF> Or even "works".
<h1st0> RAOF: if you have wireless with wep it prompts you for your keyring password on everyboot.
<h1st0> Another funny thing I noticed was with the broadcomm cards it has the firmware availible when you install fromt he cd.  But it says it can't connect to the repo source.  Well obviosly if your card is down.
<RAOF> h1st0: Not for me, but then I have pamkeyring installed.
<h1st0> RAOF: how did you install pamkeyring?  from the repos or did you build it?
<RAOF> sudo aptitude install libpam-keyring
<h1st0> RAOF: see end users shouldn't have to do that.  That package should be included in ubuntu-desktop
<h1st0> is the whole point.
<setuid> I just ripped out apparmor and wpa_supplicant (I don't need them) and it still does not work
<setuid> grrrr
<pwnguin> h1st0: ask the Technical Council about it
<pwnguin> they're the ones responsible for that sort of decision
<setuid> I tried setting my WAP to B only, G only, Mixed... changed the channel (and saw the laptop via Atheros indicate that change), tried using the hex password, the ascii password... nothing. I can get Link quality, but no packets.
<h1st0> I don't want to bother.  Hopefully someone will take care of it.  Seems rather annoying if they don't but then again i've seen worse things not working.
<h1st0> Does gusty have dmraid support now on the installer?
<stefano> Hello...
<pwnguin> has anyone got tv out working with nv?
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: what's NV? nvidia driver?
<pwnguin> _lemsx1_: the open source driver
<pwnguin> for nvidia
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: that seems like a generic question. did you look for it in google?
<pwnguin> when i use the nvidia binary driver, it sorta works, if i try to "clone" the outputs, the tv cuts off the right side
<_lemsx1_> clone means? to copy it?
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: what are you using to view the tv? can you use mplayer or something with more choices?
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: xine perhaps?
<pwnguin> why mplayer?
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: i don't use any tv stuff on my PCs. i'm just giving you wild suggestions
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: if what you want to do is copy stuff, mplayer allows more choices
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> ive not seen these
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: install mencoder and mplayer (and transcode while you are at it)
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: you will need to read (or look online for scripts)
<pwnguin> i dont get what you're on about
<pwnguin> i want to show a video via my tv out
<pwnguin> in real time
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: yes, what do you use to do that now?
<pwnguin> vista :P
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: is that you said "clone" and that sounded like "copying"
<pwnguin> _lemsx1_: yes, clone the displays
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: i hope you don't mean "Windows Vista"
<pwnguin> the very same
<pwnguin> as painful as it sounds
<pwnguin> it does work
<pwnguin> unlike nautilus
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: you are using vista to view your tv?
<pwnguin> when i want to connect my laptop to the tv, yes. im trying to fix this
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: well, if that works, then use it
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: nothing wrong with getting your job done
<pwnguin> the closed source binary drivers for nvidia almost work
<pwnguin> problem is that my laptop is wide screen and the tv is 4:3
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: and the OSS ones don't even show a thing uh?
<pwnguin> im not even sure how to tell them to
<_lemsx1_> pwnguin: sounds like a bug to me... did you look in launchpad.net to see if there's anything reported on that?
<pwnguin> displayconfig-gtk doesn't seem to have that option
<RAOF> pwnguin: When I plugged in a tv, my nv drivers cloned the display to it on restart.  I'm not sure how well it worked, but I think it did.
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> nv?
<pwnguin> there's a package called nvtv
<RAOF> pwnguin: Yes, nv.
<RAOF> But that was a bit ago, and I didn't really pay much attention.
<pwnguin> i remember when i set up twinview on my desktop, it hated being disconnected from svideo =(
<_lemsx1_> anybody using Azureus 2.5.x. on Gutsy?
<Luke> I've installed gutsy on my laptop (i386 macbook) and now udev is infinite looping with this output to dmesg: [ 5297.992000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<Luke> [ 5297.992000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<Luke> also taking up 100% CPU. anyone know how to fix this?
<pwnguin> Luke: if you dont get an answer here, #ubuntu-laptop guys might
<_lemsx1_> Luke: known bug
<_lemsx1_> Luke: remove evms packages
<h1st0> God I need to get rid off all this bluetooth crap
<Luke> _lemsx1_: cool thanks. what would I have to search to find this myself? I've googled all around with no luck all day
<_lemsx1_> h1st0: jeje!
<_lemsx1_> Luke: just copy and paste the error on google and it points to launchpad.net
<_lemsx1_> Luke: it worked for me
<Luke> tried that first thing: didn't work
<_lemsx1_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/119315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119315 in udev "[gutsy]  udevd hogs the processor and spams /var/log/messages (dup-of: 115616)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress] 
<_lemsx1_> Luke: that's the bug
<Luke> thanks
<_lemsx1_> Luke: sure
<h1st0> _lemsx1_: any idea how to do that?
<h1st0> _lemsx1_: nothing in /etc/modules
<_lemsx1_> h1st0: get rid of bluetooth? disable the service
<_lemsx1_> h1st0: nah, no need
<h1st0> _lemsx1_: its still loading at boot time is it not?
<_lemsx1_> h1st0:  update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<_lemsx1_> h1st0: nah, it won't
<h1st0> They have so much garbage instaled default bluetooth ham radio crap etc...
<_lemsx1_> h1st0: another way: /etc/default/bluetooth
<_lemsx1_> h1st0: edit that file and disable stuff you don't care about
<_lemsx1_> h1st0: or the whole bluetooth support: BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=1
<h1st0> will give it a try ty
<Adlai> running latest updates to gutsy on amd64, I'm getting some linking errors which I think are the root of a lot of problems
<Adlai> specifically, /sbin/ldconfig.real: file /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.1d.51.38.0 is truncated
<_lemsx1_> Adlai: like my azureus not working?
<Adlai> and /sbin/ldconfig.real: file /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.1d is truncated
<Adlai> anyone seen this / know the fix?
<Adlai> _lemsx1_: no clue, not trying to run azureus
<Adlai> besides, that's java, it doesn't sound like a linking error
<_lemsx1_> Adlai: i was just pouring a bit of anger
<Adlai> sorry, use rtorrent
<_lemsx1_> Adlai: ldconfig was just uploaded, right?
<_lemsx1_> Adlai: rtorrent?
<h1st0> INstall world of padman seeing how this game checks out.
<Adlai> _lemsx1_: just uploaded?
<Adlai> (rtorrent is a ncurses-based bittorrent client
<Adlai> )
<_lemsx1_> Adlai: i just got an update for ldconfig today (libc6)
<_lemsx1_> Adlai: ah, i would not want to use ncurses-based apps ;-) i know they are nice, but i want to move away from the terminal
<_lemsx1_> Adlai: i wish there was a better client than azureus though...
<DanaG> Something cool for me in 100.14.11 drivers: hotkey display switching works.
<DanaG> However, it doesn't change resolution properly.
<RAOF>  Cool.  Kinda.
<DanaG> I like how Gateway uses the standard ACPI standard for hotkey display switching.
<DanaG> No proprietary Sony or Toshiba anything.
<blued> you mean how their rebranded laptops use the standard? :)
<Ayabara> on my gutsy, my networking does not start up automatically when I start my computer. anyone know how to fix this?
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: is your "lo" interface up?
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: I don't think it was, but now I have started networking, so I don't know for sure
<Ayabara> the indicator in the tray had the "no network" sign at least :-)
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: are you new to Linux?
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: no, I have used it for a while
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: ok. open a terminal and type "ifconfig"
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: also, see if dhcpclient is running for your interface. unless you don't use dhcp that is
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: ps ax | grep -i dhc
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: both lo and eth0 is up, and dhcp is running
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: the output of `ifconfig` should show "lo" with ip 127.0.0.1
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: can you ping something? like google.com?
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: the "problem" is that I have done "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", so now it works
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: ah, i see
<Ayabara> I have to do it manually at each booy
<Ayabara> boot
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: you need to see if when you reboot your lo interface is up
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: what runlevel are you on?
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: runlevel
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: I'll check lo and the dhcp at next boot
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: the default I guess :-)
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: check that networking is a service for the runlevel you are using. ls /etc/rc2.d/*network*
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: the command `runlevel` tells you for sure
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: I'm on runlevel 2, and the ls outputs nothing
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: then that's your problem
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: now, to fix it... let's see
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: sounds very relevant :-)
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: umm...$> ls /etc/rcS.d/*network*
<_lemsx1_> /etc/rcS.d/S40networking@
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: see if you have it on /etc/rcS.d/...
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: had it there
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: well, then it should work. i had a similar problem with an old PC. it never brought up "lo" and i never got networking unless i did it manually
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: you will need to reboot to make sure this is not the case with you
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: before you run networking by hand that is, make sure that ifconfig has "lo" as output
<Ayabara> _lemsx1_: I have to do a bit of work, but I'll do it and check back later. appreciate your efforts :-)
<h1st0> man its locking after loading completes.
<_lemsx1_> Ayabara: ok
<h1st0> world of padman is locking after loading completes sry
<h1st0> Is there a way to log the terminal output?  I'm trying to troubleshoot why world of padman keeps crashing so I need to log its output if any after I launch it in a terminal.
<Newb47> So I just installed Gutsy Tribe 5 and the terminal is acting really weird. Whenever I enter a command, nothing happens and I just get back to the prompt. Is there some setting somewhere that I need to change?
<Newb47> anyone here?
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<pvandewyngaerde> dunno about your problem
<musikgoat> anyone know if there is a fix for quiet audio?   I've read a few places that its a bug, but I cant find reference in the bug reports
<musikgoat> i have set the intel alsa mixer and the realtek oss mixer up, and get just a little sound when i have my speakers all the way up.  Why would volume control have two devices?
<musikgoat> oh, looks like intel hda (high def audio) for alsa
<jscinoz> Hey guys
<jussi01> hi
<jscinoz> How can i get ALSA working on a santa rosa laptop since the .10 kernel? I've tried building a new alsa driver from the mercurial source, but i can't load the modules, it states something about unknown symbol. If i use the official alsa-driver in the repo, when i run amixer i get "ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default" any ideas?
<jussi01> jscinoz: which sound card is it?
<jscinoz> intel HDA (integrated) ICH8 series
<jussi01> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> jscinoz: go see if you can find a bug on lp about it. there is some special thing to do.
<jussi01> !intelhda | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> there you are
<jscinoz> alright i'll try that and get back to you with the results
<jussi01> great!
<jscinoz> one other problem
<jscinoz> since tryring to install alsa drivers from source, Deskbar crashes on startup and opens 4 bug buddy windows before closing, any ideas?
<RAOF> jscinoz: Actually, I think that's *everyone*.
<jscinoz> ouch
<jscinoz> :P
* jussi01 doesnt know as he runs kubuntu
<jscinoz> i thought it was just me as i didnt happen until after a reboot after messing with alsa
<noah__> !intelhda | noah__
<SeveredCross> /soundstatus
<ysth1> before updating today, closing the laptop lid (configured to "blank screen") would trigger the screensaver to lock the screen. now it doesn't.  Was it supposed to before?
<pwnguin> i love nv code
<pwnguin>       pNv->fpSyncs = pNv->PRAMDAC[0x0848/4]  & 0x30000033;
<RAOF> "Using #defines for registers would make the code less understandable"
<pwnguin> RAOF: on a scale from 1 to 10, how familiar are you with nv code?
<RAOF> 0
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> ive been pondering making a change, but i havent finished because a) my ppa isn't up and b) it cant be that easy
<RAOF> pwnguin: that's just a quote from a mailing list by one of the nv developers.
<pwnguin> i need nv to support rotating by 180 degrees
<RAOF> !nouveau | pwnguin
<ubotu> pwnguin: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<pwnguin> yea, i know you package noveau experimentally. thats why i asked ;)
<RAOF> Really.  You can try the trunk branch, which maybe kinda supports xrandr1.2 :)
<pwnguin> i have
<pwnguin> and it does support 1.2 okay
<pwnguin> just not the RR_180 part
<pwnguin> i wasnt sure if that was intentional or what
<pwnguin> just about every function uses this pointer to a struct
<pwnguin> which i assume is really a global struct
<RAOF> Hm.  I don't know, actually.
<RAOF> I don't think a bug would go astray, though.
<pwnguin> ?
<RAOF> !no nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<pwnguin> heh
<RAOF> pwnguin: A nouveau bug.  If it supports xrandr1.2, but doesn't support rotation by 180 degrees for you, you might as well report it.
<pwnguin> with who?
<pwnguin> nv doesnt support it either
<pwnguin> and the code claims its ripped straight from intel
<RAOF> bugzilla.freedesktop.org - the driver/nouveau component.
<pwnguin> i dont use nouveau though
<pwnguin> just nv
<RAOF> Ah.  Then file a bug at launchpad against the nv driver.
<pwnguin> where it can promptly go nowhere =(
<pwnguin> ive already filed a bug there
<RAOF> Well, sadly yes.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Try nouveau.  As long as you're not after 3d, it's pretty much feature complete, and has comparable performance to nv.
<pwnguin> just a month ago, you were telling me it wasnt even stable at 2d :P
<RAOF> I think it pretty much works now.  For many cards :)
<pwnguin> quadro nvs 110m
<pwnguin> it seems im fairly rare
<RAOF> Oh.  That's a NV5x, right?  Quite new?
<pwnguin> ive heard people say its basically a 7300 go
<RAOF> pwnguin: Rare is even better, you're more likely to be able to file novel bugs :P
<pwnguin> but they could be idiots
<RAOF> Oh, if it's basically a 7300go then you should be right.  You'll even get good EXA acceleration.
<pwnguin> i thought exa was g80 only
<RAOF> No, not at all.
<RAOF> g80 (== nv5x) is actually pretty poorly supported.  You're thinking of the nv driver :)
<pwnguin> the nv driver had a whole set of g80_ files
<RAOF> The 7xxx series seems to be pretty much around the sweetspot.
<RAOF> Yeah, *it* has g80 support.  And does xrandr1.2 on it, and EXA.
<pwnguin> did we change subjects here?
<RAOF> nouveau's g80 support has just got merged into trunk, and probably supports xrandr1.2 a bit, maybe :)
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> arg. why does bugzilla have user accounts?
<RAOF> Because launchpad does not yet rule the world.
<pwnguin> or openID
<RAOF> Mmm, that'd be cool.
* RAOF searches lp for a "lp should support openid" bug.
<jussi01> lol
<pwnguin> holback or someone was working on it i think
<pwnguin> but thats not the problem
<pwnguin> its making bugzilla a consumer
<RAOF> Well, yes.
* pwnguin just wants to see all the open bugs against nv on freedesktop.org
<pwnguin> i have all sorts of fun problems with the laptop.
<pwnguin> tv out doesn't work right, widescreen screws up things, tablet rotations need xrandr
<RAOF> You might want to subscribe to bug #1169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1169 in launchpad "Launchpad should support OpenID" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169
<ysth1> before updating today, closing the laptop lid (configured to "blank screen") would trigger the screensaver to lock the screen. now it doesn't.  Was it supposed to before?
<RAOF> ysth1: Still does for me.
<ysth1> RAOF: can you think of any settings I might have wrong?
<h1st0> RAOF: I installed libpam-keyring didn't stop me from being prompted for keyring pass
<RAOF> h1st0: You need to read and follow /usr/share/doc/libpam-keyring/README.Debian.  Yes, we could make it easier.  Maybe you should write a patch :)
<RAOF> ysth1: Not really.
<RAOF> h1st0: Perhaps I mean "yes, it could be easier".  It's probably not obvious how to do it right.
<h1st0> RAOF: Theres already directions on the wiki on how to fix it.
<h1st0> RAOF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28wpa%29#head-92c70cd59ecb39c8645a88a26134115395c7d904
<RAOF> Yes.  However, it's a very different thing to make the package do that automatically.
<RAOF> We know *how* to enable it.  There are instructions in the package itself.  However, the issue is getting the package to do it automatically in such a way that it won't accidentally make it impossible for people to login.
<h1st0> Also the readme you are speaking of says nothign about auto logging in.
<pwnguin> the big problem i can think of is when your keyring password is different than your login
<h1st0> The bigger problem is that it doesn't even work.
<RAOF> pwnguin: No, the *big* problem is messing with people's (possibly customised) pam configuration, and leaving them utterly unable to login.
<h1st0> Well the people with custom pam configurations could figure it out.
<h1st0> RAOF: My point is install libpam-keyring does nothing it still prompts for password.
<RAOF> h1st0: Yes, I know.
<h1st0> Then why did you recomend it?
<RAOF> h1st0: Because when you set it up, it will work.
<pwnguin> h1st0: because if you follow the directions, it works fine
<RAOF> h1st0: "To enable this pam module, add  "@include common-pamkeyring" at the end of every pam service you use for logging in.
<h1st0> What is a pam service?
<pwnguin> a service that uses pam, id wager
<RAOF> An authentication service.  Like the username/password box in gdm.
<h1st0> Network manager is the only one i've seen prompt.
<pwnguin> but really, the hack you're looking for is to iunclude common pam keyring when logging in with gdm
<RAOF> This is because after you unlock your keyring, it's *unlocked* :)
<h1st0> Okay now I understand it better.
<RAOF> h1st0: Since network-manager is the first thing to ask you to unlock your keyring, it's the thing that you notice :)
<bdgraue> after update from feisty to gutsy compiz fusion does not work, i removed all for now, whats the best way for gutsy to reinstall it?
<pwnguin> and network manager is the only app that uses the keyring (i guess someone might be wanting to protect WEP ...)
<pwnguin> only common app
<RAOF> It unlocks all my ssh keys, too.
<h1st0> Even still this fix would only bork people from logging in to gdm not terminal
<blued> hmm.. I think nautilus's smb support uses the keyring
<pwnguin> h1st0: what if you hotplug a pc card?
<RAOF> More stuff should use the keyring, basically.
<h1st0> pwnguin: don't have pcmcia
<pwnguin> h1st0: others might
<pwnguin> just trying to think of ways to trip up pam
<h1st0> So is keyring like kwallet then?
<RAOF> h1st0: Exactly.
<RAOF> It is exactly the same thing, as far as I remember kwallet.
<h1st0> But kwallet doesn't have these issues.  When did all this start for ubuntu?  Or has it always been there?  I just started using wep with network manager.
<RAOF> It's always been there.
<pwnguin> network manager stores wep in a keyring, becuase i guess someone thinks its important to secure what can be cracked in minutes
<pwnguin> though wpa is also storedf
<pwnguin> the old way was to just leave the key in interfaces or whatever
<RAOF> Yay plain-text passphrase!
<pwnguin> use SSL if you're worried
<RAOF> No, I mean stored in /etc.
<pwnguin> i know
<pwnguin> big deal. someone with access to your computer might know the network key
<pwnguin> if you're worried, you should be using SSL anyways
<RAOF> Well, and my ssh keyphase, and my gpg keyphrase.
<pwnguin> im not advocating that
<RAOF> But SSL is only to the web.  And yes, wherever possible I use it :)
<pwnguin> is it?
<pwnguin> i thought ssl was a generic secured tcp/ip thing
<RAOF> SSL = Secure Socket? Layer = make my http connection encrypted
<pwnguin> i dont think that = is the correct symbol
<RAOF> Yeah, pretty much.  But that's only for tcp/ip.  It doesn't help a bit on the local system.
<RAOF> Ok, ~= :)
<pwnguin> more like subset
<pwnguin> TLS is used for more than http
<pwnguin> https uses ssl
<pwnguin> but its not the only use
<RAOF> True.  For a lot of "I send you data over the internest" applications.
<pwnguin> which is what i was saying. if you want to secure data over the network, SSL is the way to go. spending effort hiding breakable WEP keys, not so profitable
<RAOF> Anyway.  The current situation is sub-optimal, true.  We need something better.
<pwnguin> we could just wait for NM0.7
<pwnguin> like we've been doing the last 2 years
<RAOF> I was thinking more along the "automatically open gnome-keyring on login" lines.
<RAOF> There's nothing intrinsicly wrong with gnome-keyring.
<RAOF> Although it's insufficient for NM0.7's purposes.
<pwnguin> actually, it seems .7 was released recently
<RAOF> Not according to ftp.gnome.org
<h1st0_> woohoo made it to 2hr 44min of uptime with gusty that time.
<pwnguin> just some sillyness on the mailing list
<h1st0_> err 1hr 44min
<h1st0> rhythmbox audio is still crackly hrm...
* Eq|work yawns
<Dana1> Does NetworkManager work with ndiswrapper?
<Dana1> And does WPA2 AES work with bcm43xx?
<h1st0> Any1 else have bad audio in rhythmbox?
<_4strO> hi all
<h1st0> Yeah any bit of bass in rhythmbox distorts the crap out of the audio
<h1st0> I've tried VLC and it doesn't display this issue.  This is something new with GUSTY
<soul9> does someone know an easy and simple way of migrating my / to an other partition?
<soul9> I've heard of cat and dd beingused, but a howto would be really nice;..
<DanaG> Argh, stupid bcm43xx.
<praecox> hey guys
<praecox> anyone around?
<praecox> I've got a problem with running KDE session after last update.
<praecox> it starts Xgl even if I choose KDE session. what can I do with this?
<RAOF> Yup, that's right.
<RAOF> Is this a problem?
<praecox> yes, it is. I would like to log in and use normal KDE session, not Xgl one.
<praecox> why is this happening?
<Trewas> praecox: easiest to remove xserver-xgl package
<praecox> actually Xgl with Compiz doesn't work very stable here.
<praecox> and have some problems with it. I just kept it for experimental purpose. and now (after daily update) it's my default session.
<praecox> can't even switch back to KDE session.
<praecox> Trewas, well, it's an option, right. but I'd like to keep Xgl here, like I said - for experimental usage.
<praecox> and simply be able to work as I used to on KDE session.
<Trewas> I think the automagic start is caused by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00xserver-xgl_start-server, removing that probably helps
<RAOF> Yup, that's right.
<praecox> all right. so all I need to do is remove (backup) that file?
<praecox> let me try...
<praecox> oh, right. it works. briliant. thank you guys.
<praecox> unless Xgl starts working stable in Kubuntu I can't use it to work.
<praecox> one more thing... any news on when will KMail work? I mean it's partially do work but pasting into mail composer still causes crashes.
<rents> hi, is there any way to see which tribe of ubuntu gutsy i am using?
<rents> i case i dont remember
<tonyyarusso> System > About Ubuntu maybe?
<Dannilion> KMail crashes, Thunderbird is soooo slooow, and Mailody just doesn't work
<Dannilion> anyone know a decent mail client for IMAP? :p
<rents> tonyyarusso, nope
<tonyyarusso> :(
<tonyyarusso> rents: try lsb_release -a
<jussi01> Dannilion: go get a proper version of kmail...mines fine...
<jussi01> Dannilion: you run gutsy?
<Dannilion> yes
<jussi01> kmail is borked atm, go regress to the version in feist
<jussi01> y
<rents> tonyyarusso, won't tell anything about tribes
<Dannilion> it's always been borked with imap- it's been crashing since Edgy
<Dannilion> I see no difference at the moment :p
<jussi01> Dannilion: oh... mines working fine with imap...
<jussi01> on feisty at work...
<Dannilion> it's the filtering it crashes on
<Dannilion> so long as I don't try and filter my inbox, it works fine
<jussi01> Dannilion: dont then :P
<rents> anyways, do i get those "tribe upgrades" also by update manager or smth?
<Dannilion> unfortunately with over 1000 email a day, I sorta need to filter :p
<jussi01> lol
<Dannilion> (and only about 50% of that is spam)
* jussi01 says go get gmail, let it do the filtering for you...
<Dannilion> I have my own domain
<jussi01> and?
<Dannilion> I suppose I could forward it to gmail
* jussi01 is being evil... sorry
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> Dannilion: does evolution do IMAP?
<Dannilion> not sure
<Dannilion> haven't used evolution for years
<jussi01> might be worth a try
<Dannilion> yeah
<jussi01> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.11.91-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2542 kB, installed size 7912 kB
<Dannilion> urg... 45MB to download for it
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> gnome libs...lol
<rents> jussi01, yes it does
<praecox> jussi01, I'm running Gutsy and KMail is crashing in composer. is there anything I can do? It's worth noting I'm using Kubuntu, not Ubuntu.
<jussi01> praecox: as I just said to Dannilion, you could try regressing to feisty's version, It is working perfectly for me. but that only a !worksforme answer
<jussi01> praecox: I am also using kubuntu
<praecox> jussi01, what's the best way to downgrade it to feisty's version?
<jussi01> praecox: ummm, Im not certain, but I would assume to remove gutsy's version throu apt-get and the download the deb from archive.ubuntu.com (my opinion only)
<jussi01> Dannilion: what sort of connection you have?
<jussi01> hello jrib
<jrib> hey jussi01
<Dannilion> 3G mobile
<Dannilion> (sorry, was browsing websites)
<jussi01> Dannilion: aha. hows that download coming?
<Dannilion> just finished
<jussi01> \o/
<Dannilion> I can't find where to type my password into Evolution
<jussi01> Dannilion: I have no idea on that one... sorry...
<Dannilion> I can't use it- there is nowhere to type my password!
<Xero> I need some help with Xgl/Compiz. For some reason when I do pretty much anything it gets choppy.
<jussi01> Dannilion: go to #ubuntu and have some fun.....
<jussi01> !compiz | Xero:
<ubotu> Xero:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dannilion> I could try getting Mailody to work
<jussi01> Dannilion: there will be a place for your password... keep looking
<jussi01> it may just prompt you for ti
<Dannilion> it prompted me on startup
<Dannilion> restarting a program to get it to work is so Windows
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Dannilion: I have a feeling if you had hit send/receive it woul have prompted you also
<rocky> hm... if i'm running gutsy on a laptop, should i have ubuntu-laptop-mode installed?
<rocky> i was about to install it when i noticed it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop
<rocky> and acpi-tools
<jussi01> !info ubuntu-laptop-mode
<ubotu> ubuntu-laptop-mode: Support for reducing hard drive power consumption. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jussi01> probably a nice thing...
<Dannilion> heh- evolution is even slower than Thunderbird
<jussi01> lol
<Dannilion> it would be faster using Webmail
* jussi01 hugs Dannilion
* Dannilion cuddles jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Dont tell my wife.... :P
<davmor2> is anyone using seahorse?
<RivaeAerya> is KDE 4 gonna be in Gutsy?
<davmor2> no optional extra probably gutsy+1 maybe
<rocky> jussi01: yeah it looks like a nice thing, but it looks like it's not "standard" ... atm i'm experiencing problems where after my AC is unplugged for 45min or so the laptop freezes and has to be hard-shutdown with the power button
<rocky> this has been happening with both feisty and gutsy
<jussi01> rocky: it sounds like an overheating issue? is the lappy hot?
<rocky> the lappy does get hot, yes, but why would that make a diff whether unplugged or plugged into AC ?
<rocky> i mean ... i don't have this issue when it's plugged into AC
<rocky> just when it's unplugged
<jussi01> rocky: it could be a setting that the fan does not come on as its trying to save power or smthing.
<rocky> ohhh
<rocky> hm, could be
<jussi01> that only me thinking about it though
<rocky> just noticed that /etc/defaults/acpi-support has laptop-mode disabled by default
<rocky> hm
<jussi01> rocky: I suggest finding someone who actually knows about this, rather than me, who is guessing
<rocky> ;)
<rocky> been hard finding people ... so atm you will do ;)
<rocky> what are the best logs to look into when something goes wrong? (ie the system freezes) ... dmesg doesn't seem to show anything out of the ordinary
<jussi01> lol... I am at work, so that takes precedence. if I dont answer you know why...
<rocky> you mean i won't get your immediate attention everytime i ask a question?!? then what am i paying you $100/hr for??? oh wait...
<rocky> :)
<davmor2> Anyone Seahorse
<GuyFromHell> so i only have 5 min for now but lets see if anyone can help me in that time :P. I can't get my iwl4965 card to work with vpnc in ubuntu+1, but until recently (read: dead hard drive) i had kubuntu+1 (both tribe 5) and it worked flawlessly. In both distros I'm enabling everything manually so its not something for NetworkManager since i don't actually trust it yet. any ideas?
<GuyFromHell> (wow that was a paragraph...)
<GuyFromHell> the card successfully gets DHCP and an address but vpnc does not seem to stick, it says its running in the background but i never see a process
<limetang> Is compositing enabled by default in Gutsy?
<jscinoz> man i've tried everything to get ALSA going on the .10 kernel, no luck :(
<GuyFromHell> woops times up, to class. i'll try again later
<rocky> hm, if i want to add multiple options for "pci=blah" for kernel options, do i do "pci=blah,foo,bar" ?
<zedstar> hi guys...quick question if i may....is there a nice gui tool that will let me edit a postint file in .deb package without manually unpacking/editing/repacking etc by hand?
<Hobbsee> zedstar: errrr...
<jussi01> zedstar: I dont think so.....
<davmor2> zedstar: what are you wanting to do to what?
<Hobbsee> zedstar: grab the source, modify the postinst there, and then rebuild the deb.  much more sane.
<zedstar> davmor2: well a couple of packages cpp and gij are not installing as they are trying to run update-alternatives with the --quiet argument which is not supported was looking for quick way to get past this
<davmor2> pass but at least people who can help know what your trying to do now :)
<zedstar> so as a kludge i can edit out the offending --quiet in the posint file of those 2 packages but seems a bit dodgey
<jussi01> zedstar: apt-get source packagename , do your thing, then rebuld the deb
<zedstar> jussi01 yep will do that thanx
<zedstar> hmm apt-get source cpp gets a whole bunch of compiler stuff i think it gonna be easier to hack the existing deb file
<davmor2> is anyone running seahorse?
<IdleOne> !info seahorse
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19.91-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4005 kB, installed size 10628 kB
<IdleOne> davmor2: what is the problem?
<davmor2> IdleOne: Can you confirm a bug for me please.  In Preferences/keyservers can you hi-light the automatically retrieve keys from keyservers tickbox.  then go back into it an see if it has stay selected?
<IdleOne> davmor2: let me install it and see what we get
<davmor2> ta
<[andres] > hiya... upgraded my dell laptop to gutsy a couple of days ago. everything is working lovely, apart from my wifi that somehow died silently. anyone feel like helping me figure out if this is a proper bug or just me being daft?
<davmor2> [andres] : is it by chance ipw3945?
<[andres] > davmor2: bang on target
<[andres] > davmor2: I mean to say - yes, you are right about that
<Hobbsee> got linux-ubuntu-modules-{uname -r} installed?
<davmor2> new driver in the process at the moment.  Is the network your connecting to have no protection
<[andres] > well, it's up to me really (about protection). right now, the connection manager doesn't even see my wifi...
<IdleOne> I need more RAM.
<davmor2> IdleOne: ram ram ram ram ram ram how's that
<IdleOne> thanks but it didnt help much :P
* [andres]  wonders.
<IdleOne> ok starting seahorse
<IdleOne> davmor2: now what is it you need me to do?
<IdleOne> davmor2: the the tickbox does not stay selected
<IdleOne> seems like it may be a bug
<davmor2> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> np
<IdleOne> my pleasure
<mody_> Hi all, It seems when I installed Ububntu, I have formatted the whole fat32 partion which has important data, how can I recover it
<Hobbsee> mody_: gutsy?
<Hobbsee> and you probably cant.
<TheInfinity> mody_: did you install data on this partition?
<IdleOne> mody_: dont quote me but I dont think you can without expensive software
<TheInfinity> IdleOne: same idea here - i never found open source software or freeware doing this really good. if someones finds that ... inform me :)
<IdleOne> mody_: you can try taking it to your local pc store and explain to them what you did and they may be able to recover some of the data but you will have to pay for the service
<IdleOne> mody_: also I dont want to rurb salt on the wound but next time read before clicking :/
<IdleOne> rurb/rub
<TheInfinity> IdleOne: read does not help, repartitioning is always dangerous -> ALWAYS backup all data before make changes ...
<IdleOne> TheInfinity: perhaps someone should write a nice GUI autobackup utility for Ubuntu
<IdleOne> unless there already is one
<TheInfinity> IdleOne: a really good working console backup utility would be the first step ...
<Hobbsee> there are a few
<Hobbsee> in various qualities, iirc
<TheInfinity> and at all - revovering ext3 is really ... huh.
<IdleOne> I believe it would be very usefull if the Install/upgrade cd's had a utility that did that and asked if you wanted to backup any data while giving the option to save some default dir and then adding anything you want to it
<TheInfinity> IdleOne: nice idea ...
<IdleOne> it could perhaps save the data to an unused portion of the drive and auto partition so Windows partition is not touched
<mody_> IdleOne, thank you for the advise
<IdleOne> mody_: np I hope you can get your data back
<IdleOne> and the Utility could be called Idle-BackUp-Tool :)))
<mody_> TheInfinity, I was trying to install ubuntu but I cancelled it but unfurtunately after it has formated the whole FAT32 partition to the new EXT3
* IdleOne doesnt code but has lots of ideas
<mody_> Hobbsee, what you mean by futsy?
<IdleOne> mody_: what version of ubuntu?
<mody_> IdleOne, thanks for your kind
<IdleOne> but I dont think the version matters.
<mody_> IdleOne, I am new, so I don't know the version but I think it is the latest version
<IdleOne> should say on the CD or in the name of the iso. 7.04 7.10?
<mody_> IdleOne, I have the same version running now on another computer, how can I check the version
<IdleOne> in terminal type lsb_release -a
<davmor2> or System about ubuntu also
<mody_> IdleOne, Release: 7.04
<IdleOne> 7.04 is codename Feisty Fawn
<IdleOne> 7.10 is Gutsy Gibbon
<IdleOne> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> smoke break
<mody_> ubotu, it returns to me that the release is 7.04
<davmor2> ubotu is a bot not a person
<Toma-> *chuckle*
<sam1338> !lenny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lenny - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zedstar> the update-alternatives program in my gutsy does not support the --quiet options but packages are coming in now using this....anyone know where i get a update-alternative binary that works?
<zedstar> i manually edited out --quiet in some postinst etc scripts in a couple of packages and managed to install them but more are coming in using it so that is a lost cause
<zedstar> anyone know which package the 'update-alternatives' binary comes from?
<zedstar> also, if u enter update-alternatives --quiet does it fail?
<IdleOne> zedstar: not sure if this helps but check packages.ubuntu.com
<zedstar> i was looking on packages but not able to locate
<knix_> Hello all.  My cd/dvd rom on my laptop stopped working.  Now it doesnt even read the discs.  How can I fix this?
<knix_> My dvd/cd rom is no longer reading.
<IdleOne> knix_: when was the last time it worked?
<limetang> How can I make XGL start with +xinerama when I boot?
<knix_> IdleOne, Saturday.  I was ripping a dvd at that time, and it froze on me.  ever since then, nothing
<IdleOne> knix_: possible the drive just died. is it a new drive or older?
<knix_> Its in a laptop.  3 years old
<IdleOne> knix_: yeah it could have just died on you. laptop still have warranty?
<knix_> I doube it
<IdleOne> or maybe just go out and by a new cd/dvd drive
<knix_> kk
<limetang> knix_: have you got any other operating systems installed?
<IdleOne> yeah try burning with another os?
<knix_> Heck no.  Windows is my last resort.  This is my work laptop.  I will try to boot up to a live cd, and get back to you guys.  TY
<knix_> I would rather hang myself than to use windows
<knix_> brb
<limetang> I mean just to check whether the drive is working.
<knix_> limetang, I know, :)
<limetang> Ok.
<IdleOne> I kinda like using windows now and then. Reminds me how lucky I am to have installed Ubuntu on my machine :)
<Mez> any idea why I cant play theora files in gutsy?
<IdleOne> Mez: do you need a codecs installed maybe. dont know what theora files are
<Mez> IdleOne, theora are .ogg video files
<spark-s> 
<IdleOne> Mez: they should play
<Mez> which is a free format. I can play the audio off them and a lot of ffree and non-free video formats, but I cant play theora files... which is damned annoying
<limetang> Have you got libtheora0 installed?
<Mez> yes
<Mez> limetang, and -bin and -dev
<limetang> OK.
<knix_> Ok.  I am back.  I booted up to gutsy live cd just fine.
<Mez> am trying to play somethign that played before I reinstalled a gutsy install
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how I would give 700 to /home/shirish, I want only the owner i.e. shirish to be able to read & execute everything, not anyone else.
<setuid> It seems Atheros is DOA in Gutsy. I'm installing Feisty from the release iso to verify that it works there.
<setuid> shirish: chmod 0700 /home/shirish?
<Mez> shirish, sudo chmod 700 /home/shirish
<Hobbsee> +R
<setuid> I tried madwifi-ng, madwifi-old, the Atheros driver from linux-restricted-modules, building a bleeding-edge git kernel + madwifi svn trunk... nothing I tried gets packets across that interface.
<shirish> Hobbsee: so it should be read chmod 700 +R /home/shirish ?
<Mez> Hobbsee, not neccessarily ... that'd mean all the files in there, which'd be a security risk
<setuid> Not +R
<setuid> Do not recurse
<Hobbsee> Mez: this is true, but he did say everything.
<shirish> ah +r for recursively.
<Mez> no, he wanted the home dir....
<setuid> I tried using wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper against the same ath0 interface under Gutsy... still no-go.
<Hobbsee> Mez: i was assuming it was everything in the home dir, too.
<setuid> Hobbsee: +x on the directory allows execute below
<Mez> Hobbsee, meaning that some scrips in there would be set executable? BAD idea
<setuid> Setting 0700 on everything below /home/whatever would be an enormous security risk (not to mention, likely break apps)
<setuid> Especially if /home/shirish is also a public_html directory
<setuid> www.example.com/~shirish/delete_files.sh
<shirish> setuid: Actually I want to be more secure, not less.
<setuid> shirish: Then use 0600 for now
<setuid> You very likely don't want to run "programs" from within your home directory, and you shouldn't allow that anyway
<Hobbsee> Mez: i never said anything about whether it was a smart idea to set the ~ as 700
<setuid> Mount /home noexec,nodev
<Mez> aha, I think i have the problem!
<setuid> Anyone here using Gutsy on a Thinkpad with an Atheros chipset?
<setuid> Edgy -> Feisty worked great... but Gutsy, dead.
<shirish> setuid: I did chmod 0600 to /home/shirish now it doesn't lemme enter into my own /home/shirish directory
<setuid> shirish: oops, you're right... 0700 there then
<setuid> I forgot a 'cd' is an execute
<shirish> setuid: ls, cd are all execute if I understand correctly
<setuid> Did it work?
<shirish> setuid: yup it worked, by default what permissions are there, anybody knows?
<Mike> Hey I got a little problem,  Im running Tribe 5, and Im new to linux running tribe 5 cause Feisty refused to recongize the existance of my only cd drive due to compability issues with SATA, (it works fine in Gusty though)  ANyway When I was at the login screen I pushed my keyboard/mouse drawer on my desk in, and I have no earthly idea how it happened but my screen zoomed in really close and moving to the edge of my screen scrolls ar
<Mike> anyone?
<setuid> Your text was truncated
<setuid> Try not saying so much in one line
<Mike> Okay, im in tribe 5, I was in the login screen, I pushed my keyboard drawer in that has my keyboard and mouse on it
<Mike> and my screen zoomed in
<Mike> I have no idea how that happened
<Mike> and I cant figure out how to zoom back out to normal
<Mike> when I move my mouse to the edge of the screen it scrolls to the areas of my desktop I cant see
<silwol> Mike: try holding down the windows button and then scrolling the wheel on your mouse
<Mike> Dont do anything
<Mike> People in #ubuntu sent me here when I told them that did not work
<davmor2> Mike: what graphics card do you have?
<silwol> i dont know if this is the default setting, but on my configuration, this is the shortcut for compiz zooming
<setuid> Hit escape?
<Mike> EVGA 256mb 128-bit Nvidia Geforce 7600GT
<Mike> escape does nothing
<setuid> Jiggle the cable.
<Mike> jiggle the mouse cable ?
<setuid> ctrl-alt-backspace
<c1|freaky> an someone tell me how i can disable the xgl extension which is enabled by default now? screen build-up is really slow im going crazy
<silwol> puh, lets see if he comes back...
<Mike> that restarted
<Mike> sent me back to login
<setuid> Right, which should fix it
<Mike> Im still zoomed in
<setuid> Reboot
<Mike> I tried that
<Mike> Still zoomed in
<Mike> Reboot was the first thing I did
<setuid> Wait, its still zoomed even after a _reboot_?
<Mike> YES
<setuid> Try powering down and powering back up, cold.
<setuid> Not a warm start, but a cold start
<Mike> okay brb
<knix_> Alright.  I am pulling my hair out here.  Some Dvd's read and some don't.  When they dont the system goes real slow and I have to manually reboot.
<setuid> bad dvd? tail the logs, look for seek or IO errors
<setuid> What are you playing them with? vlc? mplayer? xine? totem? Other?
<Mike> Okay shut down powered off and restarted
<Mike> still zoomed
<knix_> setuid, autorun
<setuid> Mike: Sounds like your video card is damaged in some way
<Mike> any more suggestions?
<Mike> Oh?
<setuid> If you cold-booted, and its still zoomed...
<knix_> If I open it in vlc/movie player etc... still freezes up
<setuid> Is the bios zoomed too?
<Mike> nope
<Mike> everything else is fine
<Mike> but just to be safe
<setuid> Only after it gets into X?
<Mike> let me check my windows partition
<setuid> knix_: autorun?
<setuid> That's a Windows thing
<setuid> I don't think Linux parses autorun.inf on removable media
<knix_> setuid, by autorun, I mean by inserting the dvd and letting it autorun.
<setuid> Incredibly stupid thing to allow
<Mike> My bios and windows partition arent zoomed, ITs just Ubuntu
<setuid> Probably not your fault, but that's a hugely stupid thing to set by default
<knix_> lol
<setuid> Mike: Maybe some accessibility setting in Ubuntu?
<setuid> knix_: Think of the security implications?
<Mike> how would I check those?
<setuid> Mike: Under "Sessions"
<Mike> Im new to Ubuntu, im on the tribe 5 cuase 7.04 was incompabatle with my cd drive
<davmor2> Mike: can you see the sessions button bottom left of your screen?
<Mike> I can move my mouse to the edge of the screen and scroll down there
<knix_> setuid, you are correct.  I am sorry, I did not mean autorun, I meant mount wise.
<davmor2> hang on, can you scroll everything around?
<Mike> Yes
<knix_> setuid, and I know its a good dvd.  i could watch it on my feisty desktop.
<Mike> Id be kinda screwed here If I couldnt
<davmor2> if so it may be that your res is higher than your screen can take so it is running it as a virtual desktop at the size of the res
<Mike> how do i check this?
<setuid> davmor2: good catch
<Mike> and how did this end up happening
<Mike> I just pushed my keyboard/mouse drawer in while on the login screen and when I did that I zoomed in
<Mike> thats the baffling part I didnt press or click anything
<davmor2> there is a new screen setup util that tries to set everything as high as it can by default
<Mike> and the odds of it being a well timed random glitched
<davmor2> it could just of been an update
<davmor2> go into your ubuntu session
<davmor2> select System from the menu top left
<Mike> yea System>Pref>sessions
<davmor2> Mike: no start ubuntu login
<Mike> brb
<knix_> setuid, were would I find these logs?
<molle-molle-moll> i wish debian worked ok on my hardware then i wouldnt have to use ubuntu
<setuid> knix_: /var/log/messages, /var/log/debug, /var/log/kern.log and so on
<knix_> ty
<Robbster> I've just update the xserver via update-manger and my X is in serious pain. I get gliches on the screen, scrolling seems like I'm on a 486 with 32M RAM and application launchers on my panel are screwy. (Lenovo Z61M with ATI X1400).
<Mike> Wellll, I didnt see anything in the top left corner
<Mike> on the login screen
<Robbster> I want to 'roll-back' to a previous version, and report a bug. how do I roll back?
<LinAsH> Robbster, see if you have it in your local cache (/var/cache/apt/archive)
<davmor2> Mike: no mike actually log into ubuntu
<setuid> snapshots.debian.net was a nice resource for that... too bad there's no Ubuntu parallel
<Robbster> LinAsH: there are a whole lot of cache files there - looks like a good place to start. I suppose that I can just dpkg -i the xserver-* files?
<LinAsH> Robbster, exactly
<davmor2> Mike: then goto System->Administration->Screens and Graphics
<davmor2> lower the res to 1024x768 and try that
<Robbster> won't it complain about it being an older version than the one installed?
<Robbster> then i'll use --force, right? will that break mt xorg.conf file?
<LinAsH> Robbster, yes, and no ;)
<Robbster> LinAsH: Great...
<molle-molle-moll> sudo apt-get install porn would be great
<setuid> There are tools to do that already
<setuid> pornfiller or pornfilter or something does it
<Robbster> yeah, but I don't think that you have enough disk-space for that ;)
<molle-molle-moll> in the ubuntu repo?
<molle-molle-moll> i have about 170gb in my /home
<setuid> apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search porn
<davmor2> molle-molle-moll: you're a sad sad individual :)
<molle-molle-moll> all i find it pornview
<Mik1> yikes my messenger froze up
<LinAsH> setuid, look like, we have an expert user there ;)
<setuid> Who?
<sam1338> pornview has hands free viewing so i dont have to interrupt my hand motions
<setuid> TMI
<shirish> rofl
<chand> hi
<Mik1> so anyone got any other ideas on how to get my desktop zoomed out to normal?
<sam1338> Slideshows allow for unattended
<sam1338> presentation of images for hands-free viewing. Pornview is written
<sam1338> using GTK+.
<sam1338> oops
<sam1338> Mik1 using compiz fusion?
<setuid> Mike: use a failsafe mode, then reconfigure X's resolutions
<Mik1> ?
<Mik1> what/
<Mik1> Im new to linux I hav eno idea what you just said
<setuid> Sessions -> Failsafe
<sam1338> use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your resolution
<sam1338> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg this is the easiest way imo
<Mik1> I dont think its a resolution issue
<Mik1> cause I can scroll around my screen by  moving the mouse to the edge
<davmor2> Mik1: why?
<sam1338> sounds like a resolution issue
<sam1338> too high resolution i think
<Mik1> wouldnt it just be easier to go to System>Prefrences>Screen Resolution isntead of using the termimal?
<sam1338> no because that gui tool is very limited and not display the resolution your looking for
* shirish out
<Mik1> by the way
<sam1338> it may work
<Mik1> I used that gui tool to change my resolution to something small like 960x600
<Mik1> and it zoomed up REALLLLLLY CLose
<davmor2> no you need to use admin/screens and graphics
<Mik1> and I couldnt see anything
<Mik1> everything just went ungodly huge
<sam1338> You spin me right round baby, Right round!
<setuid> http://www2.b3ta.com/namethatbeard/
<setuid> Ok, that's just too funny
<Robbster> LinAsH: apt cach has the version that was upgraded to:(. i'll need to pull the older version from the CD?
<sam1338> first one looks like osamas
<LinAsH> Robbster, you've got an ati card?
<davmor2> Mik1: do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the word nvidia to nv in the driver section then press ctrl-x, then y, the enter then alt-ctrl-backspace
<Robbster> yeah, X1400.
<Robbster> worked fine with the tribe5 version.
<LinAsH> Robbster, I just got a this problem too ;)
<Robbster> yay!
* Robbster feels better that he is not alone.
<LinAsH> Robbster, but could not resolve it :(
<Robbster> we should log this as a bug, but what information to supply?
<Robbster> LinAsH: is your X also lethargic?
<LinAsH> Robbster, it's already reported I think
<sam1338> anybody getting bug 130325?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<Robbster> I've got some screenshots to support.it. I'll  see if I can find a bug#
<LinAsH> Robbster, In fact it was, because I reinstall it all (also because there was to much other things to fix) and now it works with last gutsy
<Robbster> tribe 5 seemed to work fine for me.
<LinAsH> Robbster, try the radeon driver instead of fglrx
<sam1338> You spin me right round baby, Right round!
<LinAsH> Robbster, here my xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36330/
<limetang> How can I run XGL with +xinerama?
* rgl waves
<sam1338> ffs firefox keeps crashing on youtube
<kousotu> hello, I am havingtrouble compiling a theme, can anyone help me with that?
<kousotu> hello, I am havingtrouble compiling a theme, can anyone help me with that?
<jussi01> kousotu: sure
<jussi01> what the prob?
<kousotu> ok, well I downloaded a few hemes fro the gnome art site, and some are simply source
<kousotu> but I can't compile them
<jussi01> so what is the specific error you are having?
<kousotu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kousotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36335/
<DanaG> Hmm, are any of you using a Ralink RT2500 wireless card?
<kousotu> (needed the url for pastebin lol)
<jussi01> lol
<DanaG> I can join WPA2 with TKIP, but not with AES-CCMP.
<phixnay> I hear the madwifi drivers and cd drive support are better in gutsy. Is gutsy stable enough to use firefox and play snes9x?
<kousotu> what driver are you using?
<kousotu> phixnay: It's stable enough on my pc with 512 ram
<DanaG> rt2500pci.
<DanaG> oh, addressed to a different person?
<phixnay> kousotu: awesome! Even since I've been connected to this channel, my internet has disconnected twice
<kousotu> DanaG: the linux one?
<phixnay> next time I'll use a better card and ndiswrapper
<kousotu> phixnay: I'm using my AR5007EG on ndis
<jussi01> hmmm
<DanaG> The card is a "Zone ZE1501", cardbus.
<jdong> is Xorg borked today or is it just me?
<DanaG> er, Zonet.
<EvilBro> When I upgrade to gutsy, will software I compiled myself (which is located in /usr/local) be affected or will that software affect the upgrade?
<jdong> EvilBro: unless the ABI of a dependent library cahnges those should be intact
<jussi01> jdong: its just you, mine is fine
<EvilBro> ABI = API?
<jdong> EvilBro: roughly, for this purpose :)
<jdong> I'm sure some hardcores in here died a little inside at that statement :D
<jdong> jussi01: urgh, ok
<EvilBro> Please accept my newby-apologies...
<jussi01> kousotu: weird errors there
<jdong> eep...
<kousotu> jussi01: I know
<jdong> avialable is borked on my box
<jussi01> maybe jdong would be kind enough to have a look for you...
<jdong> well that explains a lot :D
<jdong> jussi01: is it something quick?
<kousotu> jussi01: same crap when installling ndiswrapper from source
<jussi01> kousotu: maybe try not being root
<jussi01> its not a good way to do stuff
<jdong> eep, a lot of things are borked
<kousotu> o..k... ad how can i do that without closing the terminal?
<jdong> well... I think it's time for the goold ol reinstall :D
<phixnay> ok, so if I remember correctly, "gksu "update-manager -c -d" will update this computer to gutsy
<jussi01> just open a new one...
<phixnay> without all those quotes maybe
<kousotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36336/
<kousotu> jussi01: and more bright ideas? (no ofense intended, I knew that wasn't going to work)
<EvilBro> when gutsy is released, is it possible to download the live-CD version and update an existing system from that CD?
<jussi01> kousotu: Im having a look at it. can you give me the url you got the package from?
<kousotu> EvilBro: you should be bleto do that without the cd
<kousotu> jussi01: sure thing, just a sec
<EvilBro> kousotu: I know I should be able to do that without the CD, but I'm asking whether it is possible to do that with the CD.
<kousotu> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/icewm/
<IdleOne> EvilBro: I bleieve you can do that with the live cd. I know you can with the Alternate CD
<kousotu> jussi01: I'm trying to do this: http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/60354/
<EvilBro> That would be nice (as I want a live-cd for safety anyways and there is no point in downloading it twice)
<kousotu> or at least something similar
<jussi01> kousotu: hmmm, but I need a link to where you got the source from...
<phixnay> is this how you get gutsy? gksu update-manager -c -d
<kousotu> jussi01: that is
<kousotu> hat's the source I'm trying to compile
<kousotu> the link to it is on that page
<mok0> I've a problem in a newly upgraded gutsy system: I get 1000's of these messages: "device mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table"... perhaps 10/sec.
<kousotu> http://themes.freshmeat.net/redir/icewm/4295/url_tgz/icewm-1.2.26.tar.gz
<kousotu> your source link jussi01
<kousotu> mok0: apt-get upgrade
<jussi01> kousotu:
<kousotu> ?
<jussi01> im having a look
<kousotu> k
<rents> hi, me again :p
<jussi01> arrgh, no... not rents!!
<jussi01> :p
<rents> :D
<rents> 1 question
<kousotu> lmao
<rents> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/189/screenshotupdatemanagerkf7.png can someone maybe explain this?
<kousotu> rents sucks lol
<rents> it just sits for a couple of days there by now
<kousotu> I have the same
<mok0> kousotu: thx, am trying that this very minute
<jussi01> rents: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jussi01> iirc
<rents> ok
<kousotu> rents: I have the same thing on my iinstall, it's normal
<rents> The following packages have been kept back:
<rents>   python-launchpad-bugs
<rents> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<jussi01> kousotu: ubuntu or kubuntu or ? for you?
<kousotu> you hve the original one?
<kousotu> ub
<kousotu> gnome, of course
<kousotu> lol
<jussi01> kousotu: I use kde, so be careful.
<kousotu> oh wait...
<kousotu> Dependencies:  [change] 
<kousotu> imlib 1.9.14 (required)
<kousotu> GNOME Blackbox (Default branch) (optional)
<kousotu> KDE 3.0 (optional)
<kousotu> nvm damn depenencies
<jussi01> however, If i understand this correctly, it is an icewm theme, not a metacity theme, so you may nee icewm...
<jussi01> lol
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36339/ should I accept or decline?
<kousotu> I was hoping ofr a Aero theme, doen't look like I'm gnna get it
<jussi01> kousotu: there are some on gnomelook
<jussi01> IdleOne: looks ok to me, but dont come chasing me if something breaks
<jussi01> please
<kousotu> Vista Aero
<kousotu> not the aero theme GNOME has on the art page
<jgm> Hi the mouse sensitivity settings (from preferences->Mouse) seem a bit confused.  Does anyone know to where the sensitivity settings are written so I can update them manually?
<hylje> kousotu: blurry transparency!
<kousotu> hylje: huh?
<hylje> nevermind
<jussi01> so you dont like this one? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrina+Aero?content=54573
<jussi01> kousotu: or this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero-clone?content=57352
<DanaG> Argh, I seem to periodically have my system hang on hard drive access.
<kousotu> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1337
<DanaG> Then I see this in dmesg, repeated a few times:
<kousotu> I usethis one atm
<DanaG> [ 3264.836000]  ide0: reset: success        [ 3284.860000]  hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21        [ 3294.860000]  hda: DMA timeout error        [ 3294.860000]  hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }        [ 3294.860000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown        [ 3294.860000]  hda: DMA disabled        [ 3295.772000]  ide0: reset: success
<DanaG> (note: I replaced line breaks with 8 spaces)
<kousotu> ok, that one I like, but I don't want the windows taskbar
<IdleOne> jussi01: I ask because it seems to be wanting to remove a couple important apps like update-notifier and apport not to mention ubuntu-desktop wich is needed/recommended when upgrading
<kousotu> it tells me it's invalid
<IdleOne> I dont understand the point scheme. any howto that explains it?
<jussi01> IdleOne: I have a feeling python-launchpad-bugs replaces all of those....
<jussi01> !info python-launchpad-bugs
<ubotu> python-launchpad-bugs: simple Python Interface to Bugs in Launchpad. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2~r41 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 124 kB
<DanaG> Any idea what I can do about that dma hang?
<mok0> DanaG:  Looks to me like your disk is going bad
<IdleOne> jussi01: well I installed Gutsy to e gutsy so I'll go for it
<mok0> (1) try doing an fsck on all partitions on that disk
<jussi01> IdleOne: fair enough
<DanaG> I think there are some bad blocks.
<mok0> DanaG:  sound about right
<DanaG> What's a nice utility to tell me the overall condition of the drive?
<DanaG> Raw SMART data is too cryptic.
<IdleOne> just need to remember to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> hehe
<mok0> DanaG: fsck will check the file system, that's a start
<DanaG> And the Windows utility Speedfan has a disk status thingy, but it says the drive is bad.
<DanaG> er, says it's good.
<mok0> DanaG:  ... is your linux installation on a NTFS partition?
<kousotu> jussi01: doyou know any way to chagethe backround colorof applicaions without screwin up the theme?
<DanaG> Nope.
<mok0> ext2? ext3?
<mok0> reiser4?
<jussi01> kousotu: no
<jussi01> kousotu: I use kde, so while i can help with compiling and stuff, gnome stuff is a little foreigb
<jussi01> -b +n
<mok0> DanaG: Anyway, then windows probably can't tell you if there are bad blocks or not
<DanaG> Speedfan reads the SMART data and links you to a web page that tells you what it means.
<kousotu> jussi01: o, well thanks for the help
<mok0> DanaG: It could be a bad sector that's not in the tables
<mok0> DanaG:  a _new_ bad sector in other words
<DanaG> Aah.
<jussi01> kousotu: :)
<kousotu> windows can read the ext2/3 filesystems with a driver
<mok0> DanaG:  I advise you to run fsck on all partitions.
<DanaG> I wish fsck -c didn't take so frickin' long even with only 10 gig partition.
<kousotu> I can read/wride on my ext3 in windows easil
<mok0> DanaG: go for a coffee in the meantime :-)
<kousotu> lol
<mok0> kousotu: You think this speedfan software can read a linux partition?
<kousotu> jussi01: I like blck ap backrounds, but I can keep to this one with the ugly white lol
<kousotu> mok0: what speedfan software?
<kousotu> I know what I have does
<jussi01> kousotu: have you seen the ubuntu studio theme?
<DanaG> Actually, SMART data is for the whole drive.
<mok0> kousotu: DanaG was talking about it, I thought you commented on our discussion.
<DanaG> It's the drive telling its status.
<kousotu> jussi01: no I haven't
<mok0> DanaG:  OK, got it
<kousotu> jussi01: you got a link?
<kousotu> jussi01: and aslo as far as this teme you pointed me to goes, it's not what I was lookng for
<jussi01> kousotu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/OfficialFeisty
<kousotu> it's the vista BASIC theme
<mok0> Arghh my cat  is on my keyboard...
<jussi01> kousotu: this is just a dark theme, but maybe you will like it
<jussi01> mok0: lol
<kousotu> if it's osx, do;t bother, I have it
<kousotu> lol
<DanaG> www.almico.com/speedfan.php
<DanaG> Also, at least on desktops, it can control fan speeds, of course.
<jussi01> kousotu: its not osx, its original ubuntu studio...
<kousotu> ah..
<DanaG> Wow, for once, a theme where GDM and usplash match!
<jussi01> DanaG: ?
<kousotu> the one you showed me?
<sam1338> usplash is for geeks i prefer to look at whats going on behind the gui
<kousotu> it looks ok
<DanaG> What I mean is, compare the usplash and gdm themes of ubuntu-studio.
<DanaG> Now compare the usplash and gdm themes of 'regular' ubuntu.
<jussi01> DanaG: yeah, we worked hard on those
<DanaG> You'll notice that the latter two don't match each other.
<DanaG> Oh, by "we", do you mean you're part of it?  If so, cool.
<kousotu> leem find what I' talking about
<jussi01> DanaG: yes... i do a little bit of stuff...
<jussi01> kousotu: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-gdm-theme
<DanaG> That's the one thing I miss from when I used SuSE: consistent, matching artwork.
<jussi01> nice and simple
<DanaG> Oh, and they use bootsplash -- that makes for nice decorated consoles.
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu would use bootsplash or fbsplash.
<kousotu> the aero clone pics are right, but it comes up as the basic theme on my pc
* jussi01 has guests arrivng, catch you all later...
<kousotu> lata
<mok0> kousotu: apt-get upgrade did not help the device-mapper problem...
<blizzow> I'm unable to type on my keyboard after my latest package upgrades.  The package upgrades definitely generated a new initramfs, and I'm able to type a LUKS0pen password to start booting, but once GDM fires up, the computer doesn't seem to accept any keyboard input.  Is it possible that I need to reconfigure the keyboard after the upgrades?  If so, how would I do that for the newest kernel 2.6.22-10?  Everything works when I boot to 2.6.22-9.
<slavik> could someone please give me the md5 or the sha1 checksum for tribe5 amd64 desktop iso image? (doesn't seem to be on the site)
<slavik> nvm, found the file ...
<TheInfinity> its direct on ftp, yes ;)
<farion> hello, i made a normal apt-get upgrade today - and now it seems the xserver have a lot of problems - do someone know something about this?
<Thunderfox933> is it safe to use gusty gibbon
<finalbeta> Thunderfox933: no
<finalbeta> not a very smart question.
<matsalka> why not? :P
<matsalka> SysInfo: Distro: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<finalbeta> is: The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems
<Thunderfox933> i tryed it in my opionion it is more stable than windows xp sp2
<finalbeta> Thunderfox933: then your opinion is worthless.
<finalbeta> it's a simple fact that it ain't true :P
<Thunderfox933> is fiesty more stable than windows xp
<farion> xrandr shows X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation), my mousebuttons are in wrong order and glxgears shows a segmentation fault
<PriceChild> gksudo just popped up for me during an upgrade... wierd
<farion> does nobody knows something about the xserver update today - i cant find the reason for these problems?
<voidmage> are there any installer issues in the current build of gutsy?
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a problem: on my 15.4" laptop screen when I set vga=0x314 (ie.800x600 resolution) , I cannot use the virtual console
<AnAnt> ie. the virtual console does not appear
<kousotu> can ubuntu emulatewindows dos?
<Tomcat_> kousotu: Check out "dosbox"
<kousotu> I couldn't find that, I thought I instaled it
<kousotu> lool
<kousotu> lol*
<AnAnt> didn't anyone have that vga= problem on his laptop ?
<kousotu> AnAnt: what VGA problem?
<AnAnt> I have a problem: on my 15.4" laptop screen when I set vga=0x314 (ie.800x600 resolution) , I cannot use the virtual console, ie. when I switch to virtual console, it does not appear
<napsy_> is there any information when xorg 7.3 will arrive in gutsy ?
<kousotu> hm...
<kousotu> AnAnt: what GFX card?
<AnAnt> kousotu: I tried on 2 laptops with different cards
<AnAnt> kousotu: and it only happens in Gutsy
<AnAnt> kousotu: anyways, one of them is Intel
<nosrednaekim> AnAnt: ATI?
<AnAnt> the other is ATI
<nosrednaekim> oh.. intel
<mok0> Device mapper problem solved, see Bug #115616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115616
<nosrednaekim> well, i've had problems with ATIs and that
<kousotu> ATI has issues, I noticed
<AnAnt> nVidia that is
<kousotu> but y grarmother's card was ine on live
<AnAnt> the other is nVidia
<AnAnt> not ATI
<kousotu> oh.
<AnAnt> ATI =? nVidia ?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> Nvidia has majoissues with linux
<kousotu> lol
<AnAnt> yeah, I cannot use compiz on the nVidia
<AnAnt> it crashes if I go to virtual console then back to X
<kousotu> yep, nvidia has that issue
<kousotu> ati sems to do ok though
<matsalka> ati <3
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> AnAnt: did you install the nvidia driver?
<AnAnt> kousotu: yeah
<kousotu> hm....
<kousotu> odd..
<kousotu> try updating
<AnAnt> I'm updated
<AnAnt> kousotu: besides that vga=0x314 option used to work since Breezy till Feisty
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> well, I'm not a programer dude
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> lol ?
<ikonia> its not funny
<ikonia> AnAnt: try vga=ask
<AnAnt> ikonia: and ?
<ikonia> and what ?
<AnAnt> ikonia: what shall I do after that ?
<ikonia> it will ask you what resolution you want from a supported list from your card
<AnAnt> will try that
<voidmage> does anyone know if running a GL app while compiz is running still crashes X?
<ikonia> voidmage try it - gusty is still in development
<voidmage> :P
<voidmage> that answered my question
<voidmage> :P
<matsalka> can't get flash sound working in any way :/
<matsalka> video is ok, but no sound
<matsalka> ubuntuforums didn't help
<ikonia> is this on gusty
<ikonia> are you using gnash
<ikonia> or adobe flash
<ikonia> 32/64 bit
<ikonia> what site isn't working
<matsalka> tryied both
<matsalka> 32 bit gutsy
<kousotu> matsalka: is any sound working on your pc?
<matsalka> anything else works fine
<matsalka> system sounds, music etc
<ikonia> what flash site is failing
<matsalka> can't hear sounds in any site
<matsalka> youtube atm
<matsalka> gnash didn't work at all
<ikonia> I'm not surprised by gnash, it recently broke for me, however are you SURE your using the adobe player
<farion> irgendwie scheint seit heute der nvidia treiber nicht mehr mit meinem Xserver zu wollen - das Problem ist, dass die 3D-Leistung arg im Keller ist, twinview nicht mehr richtig geht und noch einige andere Probleme - mit dem nv-Treiber funktioniert alles (bis halt auf 3D)
<matsalka> yes, i just installed adobe again
<kousotu> matsalka: tru turning up "SURROND" to the same level as your other sond
<ikonia> !de >farion
<kousotu> try*
<farion> oh sorry - wrong channel
<matsalka> sec
<matsalka> surround was muted, but enabling it won't change anything
<kousotu> farion: you're having nvidia issues? (no I can't read german an completely understand it)
<farion> kousotu - i dont know, what is really the problem
<farion> today i have made an upgrade (just 10 packages) - and know twinview has no xinerama support, my mousebuttons are in the wrong order, and the 3D-Performance is very low
<ikonia> farion: mixing dev/stable packages isn't good
<farion> i did not mix something
<farion> this system is running nearly a year
<ikonia> this is the gusty channel
<ikonia> are you running gusty
<farion> xrandr
<farion> yes
<ikonia> farion how have you been running it for a year if its not out yet?
<kousotu> the tribes?
<farion> i'm running at first dappper, than feisty, and since gutsy has started i use gutsy
<ikonia> farion and gusty is not stable - so thats the point
<kousotu> farion?
<ikonia> kousotu thats his name
<nosrednaekim> farion: you skipped edgy?
<kousotu> oh.. lol
<ikonia> lol again.......
<farion> yes, but i'm not a beginner - normally i can fix problems myself
<ikonia> farion no-one said you where a beginner
<nonix4> Umm, regarding CategoryKernel community docs, how do I figure out which of them should be discussed about on {#ubuntu-2,#ubuntu-1,#ubuntu,#ubuntu+1,elsewhere}?
<ikonia> but its still in development
<ikonia> so you'll have to report exact issues
<farion> but i cant handle this issue - i dont know where to start
<ikonia> what exactly is the issue
<matsalka> that's it, i'm giving up with flash
<kousotu> what is xinerama?
<kousotu> matsalka: did you try what I said>
<ikonia> kousotu use gogle
<ikonia> google
<farion> xinerama: two monitors
<kousotu> ah..
<farion> twinview works (the screen spans the two montitors), but normally a maxmized window is only on one screen - now it is on both screens
<kousotu> ikonia: I'm a noob to linux, but I can still help out. packages are not something Iknow. the tools to fix issues I do however
<farion> next, my mousebuttons are assigned wrong (with nv it is allright)
<ikonia> kousotu: the information and advice you give is garbage, I didn't say you couldn't help out, I suggested yous top hanging out in support channels and asking generic questions, more so in a development channel and start using google to gain the basics
<farion> and the 3D-Performance is very low
<kousotu> farion: did you change them before you updated?
<matsalka> kousotu, yes, but nothing
<farion> no, nothing - today moring it works, and after the apt-get update it was broken
<ikonia> farion define broken
<kousotu> matsalka: did you make sure it was not muted?
<ikonia> you've updated a development package - so things WILL change and break
<matsalka> kousotu, imore than sure
<matsalka> -i
<kousotu> matsalka: ok, just checking..
<matsalka> i even tried to unmute all of them
<matsalka> nothing
<farion> ikonia, twinview, the mouseroblem, 3D
<kousotu> using ALSA, right?
<matsalka> right
<ikonia> farion: ok - so thats %100 different
<ikonia> you said xinearama - not twin view
<kousotu> hm.. I never had that issue..
<ikonia> which are you using as they are both totally different
<farion> twinview works (two monitors), but xinerama (the thing with the maximized windows) not
<ikonia> farion the thing with maximized windows ? what are you talking about
<matsalka> i'm gonne try gnash once more
<matsalka> gonna
<farion> if you maximize a window on a two-monitor system - its normaly maximized only on the current monitor - but now it is spanned over both
<ikonia> farion thats not xinearama
<ikonia> you can't use twinview and xinerama at the same time
<matsalka> kousotu, what about libflash0c2?
<farion> okay, than i use twinview and the described feature does not work
<kousotu> matsalka: what about it?
<ikonia> farion twinview is a portition of the nvidia driver, so it is either an incompatability with xorg and the driver, or an issue with the driver
<matsalka> ever used it?
<farion> the driver is the same as before (same kernel, same driver) - so i think the xserver update today is the reason - but i dont find anything
<ikonia> farion the nvidia driver is a fussy thing, so its potentitally not happy with the xserve update
<matsalka> installed gnash, but firefox says it haven't got any flash plugins installed
<matsalka> amd if i try to reinstall, it says Package 'mozilla-plugin-gnash' is already installed
<matsalka> and*
<xtknight> so i come back and my keyboard's caps lock and scroll lock keys are blinking, and the screen won't come back up without resetting.  is this some sign from the Ubuntu gods?
<xtknight> lights i should say not keys
<SeveredCross> Anyone know any chemical drawing software for Linux?
<SeveredCross> Something that can export to JPEG or something I can import into OO.org/Abiword.
<xtknight> like drawing out molecular diagrams?
<SeveredCross> Something comparable to ChemDraw on Windows.
<xtknight> no idea
* SeveredCross googles.
<nosrednaekim> SeveredCross: try Kalzium
<SeveredCross> Will do, thanks.
<farion> is there a possibility to view the latest update - if i know the last packages, i can do a better search for the issue
<SeveredCross> nosrednaekim: Kalzium's package description doesn't say anything about drawing.
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok.. maybe that was a feature to be added in KDE4
<SeveredCross> That's alright, I'll poke through in Synaptic.
<Skiessi> do you know any the-incredible-machine-like games for linux?
<nosrednaekim> Ah.... I wish there was one..
<nosrednaekim> that gamewas nice
<SeveredCross> Skiessi: Dosbox is your friend. :-D
<xopher> How is gutsy today?
<SeveredCross> Fine here.
<Skiessi> no crashing today
<xopher> Ok, should probably do a clean install (haven't done one since hoary ;))
<nosrednaekim> Skiessi: http://www.programfiles.com/Default.asp?LinkId=12011
<Skiessi> :O I'll try that one when I'm finished this original one. How many puzzles comes with The Incredible Machine?
<asdf> I did the upgrade to gutsy and everything went awesome...one problem though when I was on feisty I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670 to improve the look of my fonts and now they look like shit in Gutsy.  Does anyone know how to reverse this?
<asdf> Does anyone know how to install awn in gutsy*?
<farion> hello, i have some news about my xserver-problem
<farion> the second line in my .xsession-errors is:
<farion> Checking for nVidia: present. \nStarting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer -fullscreen -br_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
<farion> what does that mean?
<farion> i can star X with the "nvidia"-driver - but i get no direct-rendering - and i only find the error above
<DevideZero> kubuntu 7.10 will have default kde 4 desktop ?
<ikonia> no
<dankh> in order to use virtualbox, I have to install virtualbox-source and compile the kernel modules ?
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<dankh> I set up new VM, and when I start the VM, I get a messsage : VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<ikonia> ahh I wonder if the gusty ones have not been creates as the kernel may change
<dankh> ok, so the package virtualbox isn't usable at all for the moment
<ikonia> don't know
<ikonia> I was just pondering out loud
<DevideZero> someone know wich version of kubuntu will have kde 4 as default desktop ?
<ikonia> DevideZero the next one
<ikonia> after gusty I guess
<DevideZero> ubuntu and kubuntu versions are released after 6 mounths right ?
<ikonia> DevideZero roughly
<ikonia> LTS 18 months
<ikonia> or 12 months
<ikonia> I can't rmember
<SeveredCross> Gutsy+1 is uh something Heron.
<SeveredCross> I think.
<dankh> Hardy Heron 8.04
<pwnguin> its a bit funny. people on the planet are moaning that u/k/x/edu/buntu are all confusing and should change names
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> kde won't recognize my usb drive
<pwnguin> meanwhile, everyone else is complainign that the code names are too silly
<dankh> 8.04 , confusing ?
<pwnguin> dankh: from two sentences, how did you get that?
<dankh> the official name is Ubuntu 8.04 , Hardy Heron is a development codename
<pwnguin> unless the offficial name is 8.06 ;)
<dankh> :) , I hope not
<DevideZero> dankh , and when it will be released?
<pwnguin> ...
<dankh> 8.04 = 20[08] /04
<pwnguin> 2008 .... 4th month
<dankh> that's why I'm always surprised when people are confused by Ubuntu versions, they are far more significant then version 2.6.22 for exemple
<voidmage> I can't get kde to recognize and automount my usb thumb drive
<DevideZero> its pity that kde is not default Ubuntu desktop
<nooseisloose> pwnguin: 1. /me likes teh Code names, and 2. you can please some of us idiots, sometimes, but you can't please all of us idiots all of the time.
<voidmage> yeah
<voidmage> when i plug it in nothing happens
<voidmage> no popup "you plugged in a usb drive what now" thin
<dankh> DevideZero: wow, don't start wars ;)
<pwnguin> nooseisloose: i agree that the code names are neat, but as one slashdotter mentioned, it's hard to ask people to install "feisty fawn" without them laughing at you
<DanaG> Odd, when I hold the backspace key, all those beeps freeze or crash PulseAudio.
<pwnguin> nooseisloose: which you might argue, is why we also have the version numbers
<DanaG> How do I disable that "feature"?
<pwnguin> nooseisloose: in contrast, the ubuntu variants are fine it seems
<mikl> bleh, this thing with Deskbar crashing right and left is getting old quickly
<DevideZero> dankh , i dont try to but kde is less "adapted" in kubuntu
<DevideZero> then gnome in ubuntu
<pwnguin> how so?
<nooseisloose> pwnguin: well, code names don't give a good you a good chronological sense, but I like them because I, like many others here, have lots of version numbers going on in my head, and it's very easy to confuse them, esp once I've slept.  In addition, I can ask a l-user if they're using 'Fiesty' and they have to give me a name, but if I ask a version number they might try to tell me anything,  BR-549 for example.
<dankh> pwnguin: as another slashdoter have written , if manager is deciding which software to use from the name, then ...
<pwnguin> then what? bug 1 doesn't count anymore?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<pwnguin> maybe if they recognized that the decision makers in IT are predominately male, and started using code names like "indiscriminate fire" or "collateral damage"
<DanaG> "Hardy" sounds bad alone.
<DanaG> Dapper and Feisty and Guts sound fine alone.
<yakov> hi
<PriceChild> !info linux-image-generic
<pwnguin> i think it's intended to be in contrast with the "zomg stuff breaks" names edgy, feisty and gutsy
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.10.11 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<yakov> i want to install gutsy kernel on a latest MacBook in order to have suspend working..
<yakov> whic is the latest version of the kern?
<PriceChild> yakov, ^
<yakov> yeah....
<PriceChild> read the message from ubotu
<yakov> PriceChild, many thanks indeed..
<GNAM> will compiz default in gutsy?
<mark__> No
<nosrednaekim> yeah it will
<nosrednaekim> if you have the right hardware
<farion> Hi, is there an official way to install the original-nvidia-driver (from nvidia.com) to a custom-kernel?
<tatters> how do I access the new gui for graphic card?
<nosrednaekim> tatters: its not in gutsy yet
<tatters> oh right thought it had been included
<nosrednaekim> I don't think so...
<gnomefreak> tatters: system>admin>restricted-manager
<nosrednaekim> I think he means displayconfig-gtk
<tatters> yup the display for settings
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> displayconfig-gtk: Installed: 0.2+20070731ubuntu1 Candidate: 0.2+20070731ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> tatters: run displayconfig-gtk
<gnomefreak> should start it. i cant check atm
<gnomefreak> might beablet o use alacarte to add it to menu
<tatters> k got it displayconfig was the reuired command
<Amaranth> System->Administration->Screens and Graphics
<gnomefreak> seems to require sudo from command line
<tatters> in running Kubuntu here cannot seem to find it in menu but command works
<gnomefreak> for mem and bios detection
<gnomefreak> tatters: you would have to add it since its a gtk app
<gnomefreak> unless there is a qt version
<tatters> fresh install + updates only
<gnomefreak> use k menu editor(name is wrong i think) and add it kubuntu doesnt add gtk apps to menu by default last i knew
<GoodHabit> Hello. Updating kubuntu to gutsy - how?
<GoodHabit> Or it is like ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> When is likely going to be the first tribe that will include bullet proof X?
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: not a good idea yet
<tatters> hmm it does changes my resolution but still pops up the keep option and timer, yet the nvidia-setting works just fine
<tatters> does not ^
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: there is a qt version of update-manager
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: tribe 6 or beta let me get you a link
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U:
<gnomefreak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3223971#post3223971
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: I cannot find it "|
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: as i said its not a good idea to upgrade yet and that includes because you cant find it
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: if you upgrade you need to beable to fix broken things
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: U know, aptitude search network-manager reports only 2 packages.
<GoodHabit> update-manager & update-manager-core
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: your on feisty?
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: Yes.
<gnomefreak> its tehre
<gnomefreak> there
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: you see it right infront of your face
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: Sorry?
<gnomefreak> you just dont relize it. please read the topic and rethink upgrading for a while
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: Sorry. I am using FreeBSD and unstable of Gentoo too. My question is: How to upgrade kubuntu to gutsy in official way. (Cuz i do not know ubuntu well) i think what for debian-based distros it is just replacing feisty to gutsy @ /etc/apt/sources.list
<GoodHabit> And i cannot understand you answer, sorry please.
<GoodHabit> update-manager is tool for upgrading to gutsy?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnomefreak> read
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: There is only old versions.
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: dont upgrade if you cant change it for your situation
<GoodHabit> So manual for doing that not existing?
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: gutsy is not stable or even close to it if you cant think alittle bit to upgrade to it you dont need to because it is broken and needs to be fixed if you cant fix it dont use it
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: its not stable
<gnomefreak> we update them for stable releases only
<gnomefreak> its not open for public testing
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: Ok, TY very much.
<GoodHabit> It token much time )
<mon^rch> is firefox fixed yet?
<tatters> fresh install kubuntu tribe 5 ,when I go to open my second drive which I use for storage I get error "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"  hovering over drive with mouse it says unmounted but if I chose mount option I get smae error
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: was it broken?
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: you might get a better answer asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<mon^rch> i could not get the preferences dialog to open to change settings and the delicious extension wasnt working
<GoodHabit> Who have kubuntu gutsy?
<GoodHabit> How-to upgrade kubuntu?
<TheInfinity> <-- has kubuntu gutsy
<GoodHabit> TheInfinity: How u have updated?
<TheInfinity> console
<Xero> CF, once it's set up correctly with XGL, is the best way to waste my unused CPU cycles ever
<TheInfinity> and reinstalled 2 times since first alpha
<TheInfinity> to make clear bug reports ;)
<GoodHabit> TheInfinity: Can u give me more information? Console it is ok.
<Xero> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<DanaG> Argh, for some reason quodlibet sometimes stops showing any songs within directories.
<TheInfinity> GoodHabit: just make a dist upgrade
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, Have you looked at the release notes?
<TheInfinity> if you dont know how to do this -> dont install gutsy now
<Jordan_U> TheInfinity, GoodHabit That is not supported
<GoodHabit> Ok.
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: remove the extension does it work than?
<GoodHabit> I need just A WAY )
<GoodHabit> Just tell me how is write way.
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, Have you read the release notes?
<GoodHabit> update-manager -d    is it ok?
<TheInfinity> right way is via adept manager somehow
<GoodHabit> Jordan_U: Yes, thank you.
<TheInfinity> never used it ;)
<gnomefreak> no you have to run it as kdesu
<GoodHabit> The problem is: One part tells me just edit sources.list, other by update-manager -d
<mon^rch> gnomefreak: it works without the extension, but I cannot open the preferences dialog still and hey... I wanna use that extension!
<GoodHabit> gnomefreak: Or at console by sudo? )
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, use update-manager
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: if you insist on breaking your system use update-manager
<TheInfinity> GoodHabit: edit sources.list is the inofficial way
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: not sudo use kdesu
<TheInfinity> which gives you more control
<TheInfinity> but which has also its problems if you dont know console well
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: if you dont know what kdesu does DO NOT UPGRADE
<GoodHabit> Ohhh...
<gnomefreak> if you keep asking i will think your more of a troll than anything and that is BAD
<GoodHabit> C'mon guys.
<GoodHabit> Stop it.
<TheInfinity> you need console skills in every case ;)
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<GoodHabit> So. Final decision is   kdesu update-manager -d
<GoodHabit> am i right?
<TheInfinity> if you know how to correct missing dependencies ...
<GoodHabit> Ty )
<gnomefreak> not reall
<GoodHabit>  kdesu update-manager -dc
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: you need to add "
<GoodHabit> ?
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: if you have unofficial packages remove them remove all unofficial repos as well
<GoodHabit> Em? What "?
<gnomefreak> dont need the c
<gnomefreak> GoodHabit: kdesu "update-manager -d" and expect it to break
<gnomefreak> and i mean that as ive seen it recently
<gnomefreak> if it breaks your on your own
<TheInfinity> gnomefreak: thats why i reinstalled 2 times ;)
<GoodHabit> It is ok.
<GoodHabit> I like broken systems.
<GoodHabit> ^)
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, That is why I think that the ubotu factoids shoudn't say "support" for Gutsy in #ubuntu+1 since it is not really support
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Havn't figured out a better word though :)
<TheInfinity> its more a bug discussion channel
<TheInfinity> yes ;)
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: it is but we can only support so much
<gnomefreak> people that shouldnt upgrade we cant support because he was warned from the start
<tatters> mmy second drive is failing to mount after fresh install of kubuntu tribe 5 , I also noticed blutooth deamon keeps crashing at start up even after update yet for some reason tribe 3 fully updated its not a problem
<tatters> I thought a fully updated tribe3 would be same state as a tribe 5
<gnomefreak> tatters: yes
<tatters> yes as in it should be in the same state?
<gnomefreak> tribe 3 installed and updated all the time will leave you with tribe whatever
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, I understand that we "support" some people in some cases, but I am guessing that the people that come in here complaining that something is broken saw it as being the same as stable release support, or even Debian testing support
<tatters> well ~I got a pc with tribe 3 fully updated and 2 with tribe fully updated and only tribe3 does not have the blutooth problem
<tatters> 2 with tribe 5
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-05
<spaz> hello
<spaz> i have a problem with ldconfig (which is causing problems with apt-get update and such)
<spaz> i'll pastebin the output from ldconfig -v
<spaz> http://pastebin.ca/681613
<spaz> this is as far as i got
<spaz> because i know jack squat about this sort of thing
<DanaG> Argh, my USB hard drive just randomly disconnected.
<DanaG> device descriptor read/64, error -110
<mapp> err
<mapp> mr spac
<mapp> spaz
<mapp> whats the error
<spaz> mapp, refer to pastebin
<mapp> i did
<spaz> that's all it returned
<spaz> ldconfig -v that is
<spaz> i
<mapp> oh, bus error
<spaz> 'll paste the apt-get error that was returned (related to this, and how i discovered this in the first place)
<mapp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/90004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90004 in glibc "issuing ldconfig causes Bus error and core dump, inhibits execution of postinst script for libgcc1" [Undecided,New] 
<spaz> i saw that.
<mapp> yea
<mapp> hmm
<spaz> i'm running a 32 bit machine though
<DanaG> And why the heck is mount trying to use ntfs-3g?
<DanaG> I didn't tell it to.
<DanaG> fstab has that partition listed as ntfs.
<DanaG> And it ignores the "ro" option entirely!
<mapp> lol
<mapp> spaz, try installing libc6?
<spaz> i did.
<DanaG> /dev/hda2       /media/XP       ntfs    ro,umask=222,exec 0 0
<DanaG> I don't see a "-3g" there, do you?
<spaz> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.postinst: line 369:  5031 Bus error               ldconfig
<spaz> dpkg: error processing libc6 (--configure):
<spaz>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<DanaG> s/,/;/
<mapp> hmm
<spaz> mapp, i get the feeling this is a chicken and the egg problem
<mapp> no Dana
<mapp> well its a known bug kind of, problem is how to solve it
<spaz> indeed :-/
<mapp> did you come across any other posts etc about it?
<mapp> perhaps you should post a bug note as your on 32bit
<DanaG> At the very least, ntfs-3g needs to have an option tofall back to read-only.
<spaz> mapp, hmm ok
<spaz> what the...
<DanaG> OOps, can't write to drive.  Oh, then I'll just not mount it at all, and leave the user wondering where the heck all his files went.
<spaz> h/o, this is weird
<spaz> i have libc6-dev-amd64 installed
<spaz> the hell...
<spaz> how did that happen? :-/
* spaz tries to remove
<spaz> this would explain a lot...
<mapp> heh
<mapp> that is odd
<spaz> and it gets odder...
<DanaG> Aah, I see: /sbin/mount.ntfs is symlinked to /bin/ntfs-3g
<spaz> gcc-4.2-multilib requires it
<mapp> autolinked, wtf?
<mapp> u specified ntfs
<mapp> hmm
<spaz> which ubuntu-minimal requires
<mapp> requires the amd64 version?!
<SeveredCross> spaz: feel free to remove ubuntu-minimal, it's a metapackage.
<spaz> okies
<spaz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<spaz>   ubuntu-base: Depends: ubuntu-minimal but it is not going to be installed
<SeveredCross> WTF?
<spaz> indeed
<SeveredCross> I removed ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal yesterday.
<SeveredCross> Bizarre.
<spaz> should i just go ahead and remove ubuntu-base (assuming nothing goes insane)?
<SeveredCross> Well, make sure it doesn't first.
<SeveredCross> Try and remove the packages.
<SeveredCross> And then see if they try to remove anything else.
<SeveredCross> If it does, tell apt NO
<SeveredCross> Actually.
<SeveredCross> Wait.
<SeveredCross> What's your arch, is it x64 or x86?
<spaz> x86
<SeveredCross> Okay..I wonder how you got gcc-4.2-multilib
<spaz> dunno *shrug*
<mapp> why is that not for x86?
<spaz> sudo apt-get --purge remove libc6-amd64 lib64gcc1 libc6-dev-amd64 gcc-4.2-multilib lib64gomp1 libc6-i686 ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base <--- i have to remove all that
<SeveredCross> Well.
<mapp> he also has an amd64 lib:)
<mapp> heh
<SeveredCross> gcc-4.2-multilib is for multiarch platforms.
<spaz> why do i have so many x64 packages? >_<
<mapp> multiarch meaning?
<SeveredCross> Ie, x86_64 could use/need gcc-4.2-multilib.
<mapp> ahh
<SeveredCross> Things that can support more than one architecture.
<mapp> so a dual core?
<mapp> could
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<mapp> oh
<SeveredCross> Only a 64-bit processor.
<spaz> i don't have one of those :-/
<spaz> mi no hablo x86
<SeveredCross> C2D, Athlon 64, Itanium, etc.
<spaz> err
<spaz> x64
<mapp> dual cores are 64/32 i thought?
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<SeveredCross> Not all of them.
<SeveredCross> Common misconception.
<mapp> ah ok
<spaz> i don't have any of those.
<mapp> but the ones that are that would work for
<mapp> hehe wtf did u do spaz
<spaz> mapp, i have no idea
<spaz> if i knew i would have had this solved ages ago
<spaz> :-p
<DanaG> Okay, now that I've fixed ntfs, what should I do about my external hard drive that refuses to create /dev/sda?
<mapp> whats the error?
<mapp> removed em spaz?
<spaz> mapp, still working on it
<DanaG> aah, irqpoll.
<spaz> Removing lib64gcc1 ...
<spaz> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lib64gcc1.postrm: line 6: 13558 Bus error               ldconfig
<spaz> dpkg: error processing lib64gcc1 (--remove):
<spaz>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 135
<spaz> AAAAAAACKKK
<spaz> it's so on and so forth for the other packages
<spaz> i suppose i could try to remove them by hand
* spaz tries to figure out how
<mapp> heh
<mapp> remove one at a time
<mapp> or some with dpkg maybe?
<mapp> hm
<DanaG> Yay, irqpoll worked.
<mapp> what you trying to do matye
<mapp> spaz, good luck with it mate
<mapp> il be back in a bit
<mapp> :)
<spaz> okies
<mapp> how u trying to remove em?
<spaz> apt-get remove
<spaz> when that failed aptitude
<spaz> and now dpkg
<tatters> anyone running tribe 5 with a second hard drive get error "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" ???
<tatters> kubuntu
<spaz> ack
<spaz> i still can't figure it out
<spaz> :-s
<SeveredCross> spaz: Back up your /home and reinstall?
<SeveredCross> Since you my friend seem to be in very heavy dependency hell.
<SeveredCross> Either that or...
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install libc6 libgcc1 libc6-dev gcc-4.2 libgomp1 && sudo apt-get --purge remove libc6-amd64 lib64gcc1 libc6-dev-amd64 gcc-4.2-multilib lib64gomp1
<tatters> anyone running tribe 5 with a second hard drive setup previously as storage?
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I have an external hard drive, works fine.
<spaz> SeveredCross, i prefer the latter
<spaz> :-p
<tatters> not sue if that would make any difference but fresh install tribe 5 and getting error "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<SeveredCross> Never seen that...
<tatters> ssudo vol_id /dev/hdb-->>>  /dev/hdb: unknown volume type
<SeveredCross> Uh.
<SeveredCross> That's because you can't get a volume id for an entire hard drive.
<SeveredCross> Try /dev/hdb1 or something
<SeveredCross> And external drives are usually /dev/sd*
<SeveredCross> spaz: Any luck?
<tatters> k,thnx, now im getting output at least with  /dev/hdb1
<spaz> SeveredCross, not really yet, trying something real quick
<spaz> if it doesn't work then...i dunno...
<spaz> :-/
<spaz> well i give up
<spaz> i guess i'll back up my home and config files and just reinstall
<spaz> thanks guys
<SpudDogg> is it possible to run gutsy for debugging purposes in a VM?  i dont see why not
<linxeh> SpudDogg: as possible as any other distro in a VM
<SpudDogg> is there a package in the repos to install vmware or another vm?
<SpudDogg> well, i got it, but i actually had to use "add/remove apps"
<SpudDogg> dont think i've ever done that before :)
<Dana1> !quodlibet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quodlibet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dana1> !info quodlibet
<ubotu> quodlibet: audio library manager and player for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<KevinOman> hello everyone, im trying to use an install dtc-toaster, I executed the install script and halfway through it it stops with this error >> -> Managing ldconfig exec: 15: /sbin/ldconfig.real: not found
<KevinOman> I was wondering if this would be considered a "bug" or am I doing something wrong.?
<terlmann> YO
<contrast83> Greets,everyone...
<contrast83> Has anyone been able to get APTonCD to work under Gutsy?
<terlmann> I dunno
<terlmann> I havnt the bandwidth
<KevinOman> does anyone know anything about ldconfig.real?
<h1st0> Does anyone else get the "Error in select ()" while updating?
<Dana1> Aack, my system is freezing (or at least bogging down severely) on disk access.
<terlmann> Dana
<terlmann> do you have beagle running ?
<terlmann> is your drive old ?
<terlmann> have you too many programs running :
<terlmann> ?
<Dana1> No, it's actually having issues with DMA, it seems.
<terlmann> let the experts at Ubuntu+1 help you. But be warned , we like our debugging data verbose.
<terlmann> dma ?
<terlmann> just disable it
<Dana1> I think there are some bad blocks, too; however, the SMART data doesn't seem to show it.
<terlmann> hmm
<terlmann> bad blocks arnt a problem
<terlmann> just fsck it after doing telinit one and umounting the volume
<Dana1> Actually, it looks like a separate USB drive is causing issues.
<terlmann> well , then unmount the seperate drive
<Dana1> My dmesg is being spammed with  sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<terlmann> messege me with the readout of mount if you dont know how to stop this
<Dana1> I just unplugged the external drive.  It's ntfs, set to read-only.
* terlmann screames
<terlmann> ntfs
<terlmann> dont mention that in here
<terlmann> copy all the data off of it and reformat it to ext2
<terlmann> btw
<Dana1> No chance, if I want to be able to use it with other people's computers.
<terlmann> you have to umount drives BEFORE ejecting them
<Dana1> Even if read-only?
<terlmann> I think si
<terlmann> yes
<terlmann> umount /dev/drivename
<terlmann> dana
<terlmann> how big is the drive ?
<contrast83> terlmann: you realize a very significant portion of linux users are dual-booters, right?
<Dana1> Hold on, I'm still having freezing with the external disconnected.
<terlmann> nope
<Dana1> And this laptop has a history of random freezes, when under Windows.
<terlmann> I never dualboot
<contrast83> i didn't say you do.
<terlmann> I dont recognize using more than one IDE drive
<terlmann> only heretics use RAID or more than one drive
<terlmann> SATA isnt approved but ok
* terlmann goes back to his blackbook
<terlmann> I have a lappy, wont properly read a normal Feisty disk
<Xero> terlmann, iPod Linux.
<terlmann> Using a littleknown disk called  netboot works fine
<terlmann> Xero
<terlmann> got it
<terlmann> use  it
<Xero> terlmann, RAWK
<terlmann> neva heard of it....
<Xero> Neither have I
<terlmann> LOL
<Xero> Someone told me bout it
<Xero> and im like..wtf?
<Xero> Is that supposed to be a bad pun or something?
<Dana1> Here's how I instaled Gutsy:
<Dana1> I rebuilt instlux to use the Gutsy initrd image.
<Xero> lol
<Xero> instlux are noobs
<Dana1> Instlux is also for laptops with bad CD drives.
<Dana1> It does a net install.
<Xero> although rebuilding it owns
<Dana1> Got python?  Got NSIS?
<Dana1> And deleting extra language files to save time.
<terlmann> Netinstall is the only way for those sucky laptop drives
<Xero> that or Wubi
<terlmann> Dana : look up localpurge
<terlmann> purges locals you dont use
<Dana1> I mean, language files in instlux source.
<mphill> does anyone else think pclinuxos is forging their stats on distrowatch.com with scripts?  makes no sense to me, 35 people are in the channel, yet is sky rockets on distowatch
<terlmann> mphill
<nosrednaekim> yah...I think so..
<terlmann> everyone but ubuntu does that
<Dana1> Well, luckily for me, I can do my netinstall on campus at Cal Poly -- connection to mirrors.kernel.org is mind-bogglingly fast.
<nosrednaekim> did you see the desktop linux survey?
<terlmann> cus we rule
<randy026> It's conspiracy man!
<Xero> Ubuntu = pwns all of you
<terlmann> we are the 21 century debianites
<Dana1> I can saturate any connection medium, and even use Gigabit Ethernet quite well.
<Xero> Ubuntu includes happiness.c
<terlmann> and I pwn ubuntu
<mphill> nosrednaekim, yes it proves my theory.  even the author gave a WTF to pclinuxos results
<Dana1> 100 megabit net install -- sweet.  Gigabit net install == sweeter.
<terlmann> used from before warty and after hardy.
<Xero> 100 mbit netinstall is good
<nosrednaekim> mphill: yeah
<Xero> Gigabit netinstall is a wet dream of Linuxers everywhere
<Dana1> Gigabit is god.
<Dana1> (couldn't resist the play on words.)
<terlmann> 8.04 : hardy heron. nice name. I couldnt think of one.
<mphill> PCLinuxOS also has a new letter talking about the Ubuntu "hype".  Too bad no one even reads it.  Anything that mentions ubuntu on linuxtoday.com or lxer.com automatically will get at least 1000 views
<Xero> Horny Heron.
<terlmann> Dana1 : what about Terabit ?
<Xero> Adult content Ubuntu
<Dana1> Gutsy Gibbon -- makes you think of flatulence.
<Xero> nah
<Xero> I think of a very angry gibbon
<terlmann> Xero : apt-get install hot-babe
<terlmann> L0L
<Xero> lol cpu usage based stripper
<mphill> when they get to P I bet they pick a penguin
<mphill> pwned penguin
<terlmann> preppy penguin
<Xero> pwnage penguin
<terlmann> Idiot ibi
<Xero> Ubuntu Mobile.
<randy026> what kind of channel is this anyway! lol
<Dana1> I screwed up my joke.
<terlmann> next version will be a I
<terlmann> i
<Dana1> The joke is on Gusty.
<SpudDogg> is there vm software i can install besides vmware?
<terlmann> I**** Ibi
<Xero> SpudDogg, Virtualbox, QEmu
<terlmann> Irate Ibi
<terlmann> there
<SpudDogg> Xero, thanks
<nosrednaekim> SpudDogg: virtualbox is amazing
<Xero> Indeed.
<Dana1> I don't know what an "ibi" is.
<Xero> I run Veestuh on it
<Dana1> But an ibis.
<terlmann> Vmware Workstation is better ;-)
<Xero> Although it sucks anyway
<Dana1> Some people pronounce it, "Veeeeestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah".
<terlmann> at least for windows
<randy026> What's so good about virtualbox? (just wondering)
<Xero> Vista plain sucks
<Dana1> I call it, "Got broken drivers?".
<terlmann> randy
<randy026> yeah?
<terlmann> virtualbox is qemu 2.0
<Xero> Virtualbox is accelerated without a kernel module, as far as I know
<terlmann> sorta
<SpudDogg> is virtualbox in the repos?  doesn't look like it
<randy026> oh ok I see lol
<terlmann> nope
<terlmann> Xero
<randy026> Nice
<terlmann> its exxelerated
<terlmann> but Xen has its own merites
<Xero> virtualbox.org
<Xero> org org org
<terlmann> Only thing I care about is accellerated 3d on guests os
<terlmann> most dont have any
<randy026> that is nice
<randy026> Could that mean you could game on it?
<Xero> This is what I installed it from
<Xero> http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.5.0/virtualbox_1.5.0-24069-1_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<Xero> Works on gutsy too
<Dana1> Here's my /var/log/messages:  http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/messages
<Dana1> However, that may be several boots' worth.
<Dana1> I'll crop it to the last one.
<emet> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Xero> yay
<Xero> !!hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<Xero> Oooooooo pretty
<Xero> I wonder how awesome Heron will be.
<terlmann> Well
<terlmann> we will be working on it
<terlmann> naturally its going to rule
<Dana1> Okay, ropped.
<Dana1> er, cropped.
<randy026> So I have a question about going from alpha to alpha...
<Dana1> Time for dinner, though.
<terlmann> only way to tell is to look at debian unstable
<Xero> randy026, if you update through update manager, a fully updated tribe 1 is tribe 5
<randy026> no no
<Xero> Did I read thine mind?
<randy026> not what I mean
<terlmann> using unstable will give you almost paranormal skills into seeing what ubuntu will look like
<randy026> Like after gutsy is done right...
<terlmann> just update your lists to hardy
<randy026> is it safe to just right to the next version
<terlmann> nope
<Xero> lol
<terlmann> its not safe to use gutsy
<Xero> update lists to hardy = LOLOLEXPLODE
<terlmann> get outa here
<randy026> well I mean if you know what your doing of course
<terlmann> yeo
<Hobbsee> Xero: you'll just get 404's/
<Xero> :(
<terlmann> Hobbsee : not if he has a flux capacitator
<randy026> like before feisty did everyone just go to gutsy?
<Xero> Flux capacitor built into my CPU
<Hobbsee> no.  what would the point of that be?
<Xero> Eat me, all you time-bound fools
<randy026> or did you wait a couple months for the real bad stuff to get worked out
<Xero> Heron, by the way, owns so much.
<KevinOman> hello everyone, im trying to use an install dtc-toaster, I executed the install script and halfway through it it stops with this error >> -> Managing ldconfig exec: 15: /sbin/ldconfig.real: not found
<Xero> Hobbsee: Update lists to Heron, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<terlmann> Xero : there is no such thing as time. past is what has happened. future is what is likely to happen. present is what is happening. nothing is certain unless you put a lot of work into making it turn out the way you planned. A shitload of work.
<Xero> Desktop = 404?
<Hobbsee> Xero: will 404.
* Hobbsee did it for gutsy, too.
<Xero> Hobbsee, I know. I'm just asking stupid questions a Windows user would as.
<Hobbsee> i can tell
<Xero> !ubuntu+2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> !gutsy+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy+1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> ugh
<Hobbsee> just make syou look like an idiot
<Xero> didnt bot used to have !gutsy+1 built into it?
<Hobbsee> no
<Xero> Something did.
<terlmann> !8.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8.04 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<terlmann> LOL!
<terlmann> your nearest mental health institute : pretty clear ;D
<Xero> Teehee
<Xero> Windows are suck. Bot says itl
<terlmann> !Solaris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solaris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> !Java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<terlmann> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> aww
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sebsebseb> sound used to work fine in Gutsy,  untill getting latest updates, now it don't work at all,  it's been two or so days.  Seems I don't have the codec installed for the sound card or something
<sebsebseb> and looking around Google it seems other people have had problems with sound in gutsy
<sebsebseb> where I get the codec or whatever for the sound card from or what?  no sound sucks
<sebsebseb> where I get the codec or whatever for the sound card no sound sucks
<terlmann> sebsebseb
<terlmann> you need to run alsaconf
<terlmann> or is it alsasetup
<terlmann> as sudo
<terlmann> I dont know what else to do
<terlmann> my sound works fine
<sebsebseb> my sound used to
<terlmann> perhaps you broke it
<sebsebseb> I should have  stuck with Feisty really untill at least the Beta of Gutsy
<terlmann> heh
<terlmann> sebseb
<terlmann> funny name
<terlmann> pointless
<sebsebseb> the name?
<terlmann> yea
<sebsebseb> seb was taken I think so on
<sebsebseb> screw the name :)
<terlmann> why "seb" ?
<randy026> lol
<terlmann> why seb anyhting ?
<sebsebseb> my  name is Sebastian and Seb is a nickname for that
<terlmann> AH
<terlmann> sebastion
<terlmann> well
<terlmann> my name is josh
<terlmann> josh sucks
<terlmann> so I found my favorite star
<sebsebseb> and I get the impression your about 17 some how?
<terlmann> Terl from Battlefieild Earth
<terlmann> and I tacked on a German subname
<terlmann> "mann"
<SpudDogg> man virtualbox is REALLY nice
<terlmann> thus terlmann
<sebsebseb> yep VirtualBox is good
<terlmann> nop sebsebseb , I am 20 and proud of it
<terlmann> I am leet too
<SpudDogg> it was also helluva easier than vmware
<sebsebseb> and they got an open source version unlike VMware
<sebsebseb> open source :)
<terlmann> Virtualbox is meaningless
<SpudDogg> open source = 1337
<terlmann> no really good graphics emulation
<terlmann> its ok yea
<SpudDogg> good enough to run ubuntu for testing purposes
<terlmann> but choosing twixt Vmware and Xen is better
<terlmann> Spud and Seb : Virtualbox is Qemu with some additions.
<SpudDogg> speaking of graphics, is it just me or do linux drivers for most video cards blow?
<terlmann> so much for the specialness
<terlmann> Spud
<terlmann> sorta
<terlmann> my radeon works ol
<terlmann> ok
<terlmann> Nvidia is good
<terlmann> Intel is GREAT
<SpudDogg> i have trouble running glxgears on a non-dual-core proc.
<terlmann> but the chips arnt too powerful
<SpudDogg> 100% constantly
<terlmann> so they are a little slow ;-0
<terlmann> Spud : must be you.
<terlmann> Sysinfo for 'raven': Linux 2.6.22-10-386 running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: AMD Sempron 2600+ at 1832 MHz (3675 bogomips), HD: 17/71GB, RAM: 246/250MB, 103 proc's, 1.9d up
<SpudDogg> hmmph
<SpudDogg> could be
<terlmann> and I get decent fps with glxgears
<sebsebseb> so my sound is fucked then some sort of bug maybe I hope so,  and if so that it gets fixed
<SpudDogg> well, my fps are fine, but something as simple as glxgears maxes out my proc at 100%, making everything else run like shit.  that's because of bad/no acceleration, correct?
<RAOF> terlmann: You probably want the -generic kernel, incidentally.  Unless there's a piece of hardware you've got that doesn't have SMP safe drivers.
<terlmann> RAOF
<sebsebseb> I think it's this latest kernel
<sebsebseb> that I installed
<RAOF> SpudDogg: No.  That can be due to the nvidia drivers being crazy.
<terlmann> I just might kill you for that comment
<sebsebseb> I got the other,  but when I try and load that,  x screws up
<terlmann> not having 386 headers is disaster
<SpudDogg> it's intel on this comp, and ati on another
<terlmann> KILLS MAN!!!
<sebsebseb> Gdm won't load and yeah
<terlmann> vmware and a whole host wont compile without 386
<terlmann> beryl had issues with it in feisty too
<sebsebseb> I should be able to choose which kernel to run,  without x being stupid
<RAOF> terlmann: Really?  You can't use the -generic headers?  That sucks.
<terlmann> couldnt install on generic
<terlmann> RAOF
<terlmann> generic is generic
<terlmann> it blows man
<terlmann> I want my k7 back
<terlmann> I dont use smp
<SpudDogg> terlman, how many fps do you get when you run glxgears?
<RAOF> sebsebseb: You can, as long as you've got the appropriate linux-restricted-modules
<terlmann> spud
<terlmann> I can play sauerbraten
<terlmann> and ut2004
<SpudDogg> wtf is that, lol
* terlmann slaps SpudDogg
<SpudDogg> saurbraten, i mean
<terlmann> sauerbraten is 1337 man
<terlmann> the greatest ever
<RAOF> terlmann: Generic is optimised, -386 is not.  The performance difference between -k7 & -generic was statistically indistinguishable from 0 when we were determining whether to move to -generic :)
<terlmann> stay at k7
<terlmann> please go back
<SpudDogg> terlmann, im assuming that's a game. is it for linux are you using wine?
<terlmann> its a linux game
<terlmann> native sdl
<terlmann> it rocks
<terlmann> ingame map editor
<terlmann> multiplayer first person shooter
<terlmann> in gutsy universe
<sebsebseb> RAOF:  If the previous kernel works with sound great :)   if I load it up now X will crash and GDM won't load.  if  I could install a driver for this kernel for the sound to work,  but carn't seem to find one.  also looking around Google it seems other people have had problems with sound in this latest gutsy kernel
<terlmann> just apt-get install sauerbraten
<SpudDogg> it wont work under feisty?
<terlmann> yes
<terlmann> but its not in the repo
<SpudDogg> oic
<terlmann> youd have to resolve dependencies manually
<SpudDogg> well, gutsy is installing right now
<terlmann> sdl stuff
<terlmann> 3314 frames in 5.0 seconds = 662.765 FPS
<terlmann> something wrong with the new drivers
<SpudDogg> man in glxgears i get double that, but my proc is still at 100%
<terlmann> but I am in enlightment as well
<terlmann> Spud
<hydrogen> 59416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11883.105 FPS
<SpudDogg> oh, lol
<terlmann> thats not glxgears fault
<SpudDogg> what the deal then?
<terlmann> hydrogen : mind GIVING me a new GPU ?
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> I do mind.
<terlmann> aww
<terlmann> XMMS rules
<terlmann> with DeFx on , doubly so
<terlmann> I have enlightenment 17 working
<terlmann> wanna know how ?
<SpudDogg> 5624 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1124.701 FPS
<hydrogen> Amarok is obviously better than xmms
<terlmann> hydrogen
<terlmann> only in the artwork and ipod compatibility section
<terlmann> plus it can reference artist info and lyrics
<terlmann> and has a good database system
<terlmann> despite that , xmms still beats it
* RAOF whistles the "glxgears is not a benchmark" song.  The numbers you get out have very little to do with your real-world GL performance.
<terlmann> no KDE dependancy and plugins
<terlmann> RAOF
<SpudDogg> terlmann:  any idea what my graphics problem is?  right now im on a core2duo laptop with intel somethingorother
<terlmann> I can pull numbers out of my ass if I shrink the glxgears window to nill
<hydrogen> RAOF: true, but relative performance there indiciates relative performance elsewhere
<terlmann> if I can run sauerbraten though , that says something
<terlmann> it has ingame fps
<terlmann> 50+ is best
<RAOF> hydrogen: Kinda true.  But not really.  The biggest bottleneck for glxgears is getting an image to the framebuffer.
<terlmann> mine is always below that
<RAOF> hydrogen: Which is in no way the bottleneck for anything you care about GL performance for :)
<RAOF> hydrogen: For example, under Compiz glxgears can take a ~50% performance hit.  The performance hit for Doom3 is something like 3%
<terlmann> United we stand one and all. Ubuntu ! Ubuntu ! Ubuntu !
<terlmann> Judas Priest Rules man ;-)
<SpudDogg> terlmann: disagreed
<terlmann> well any serious rock rules man
<SpudDogg> terlmann: agreed
<terlmann> rap , classical , disco, and anything BUT jazz can kick it
<terlmann> jazz is cool
<SpudDogg> terlmann: man, disagreed
<terlmann> nothing more soothing , in my opinion
<SpudDogg> terlmann: rock and roll or die
<terlmann> Rocks good for the daytime
<terlmann> but what about when your trying to get to sleep ?
<hydrogen> speed metal
<hydrogen> obviously
<SpudDogg> turn down the volume, but don't stop the rock brutha
<terlmann> hey Spud : ever read the Guide to manliness ?
<terlmann> the one by maddox ?
<SpudDogg> terlmann: i wrote it
<terlmann> PA
<terlmann> PAAAAHH
<terlmann> phphphpaaah
<terlmann> never
<terlmann> your not leet nuff
<SpudDogg> lol, i didnt think you actually meant did i read something. i suppose i havent
<terlmann> spuddogg is not madoxx though
<terlmann> gdamm!
<terlmann> konq crashed
<terlmann> hey Spudd
<terlmann> gonna send you a pdf. OK ?
<SpudDogg> terlmann: i suppose you meant the alphabet of manliness, correct?
<terlmann> yea
<SpudDogg> ok
<SpudDogg> send away
<KevinOman> hello everyone, im trying to use an install script for dtc-toaster, I executed the install script and halfway through it it stops with this error >> -> Managing ldconfig exec: 15: /sbin/ldconfig.real: not found anyone have any ideas?
<terlmann> hold one
<SpudDogg> haha terlmann
<SpudDogg> :)
<terlmann> I switched clients
<terlmann> its a bit big
<terlmann> I hope you can handle the MANLYNESS
<SpudDogg> well, i hit accept.  it doesnt appear to be doing anything
<terlmann> hmm
<terlmann> canceling and retrying
<terlmann> it might not send
<terlmann> its 20 MB
<terlmann> LOL!!
<SpudDogg> thats not too big though
<terlmann> yea, but freenode has limits
<terlmann> I coudnt send anything over somewhere around 2 mb last time I checked
<SpudDogg> upload to yousendit
<terlmann> k
<terlmann> wait while I earn my three bucks on surveyspot
<terlmann> cool plave
<terlmann> place
<SpudDogg> lolm w/e
<SpudDogg> damn this is taking a long ass time to install gutsy in a vm
<terlmann> in a VM
<terlmann> you gave it plenty of ram right
<terlmann> preallocated hd
<SpudDogg> i gave it what it wanted for memory and like 8GB
<terlmann> try vmware or xen for better emulation
<terlmann> Xen for linux only
<terlmann> Vmware if you dont mind a little clutter undernieth
<SpudDogg> vmware wont install on this box for some reason.  i keep getting an error about i have to uninstall the last version, but there is none
<terlmann> it adds a few startup taskc
<terlmann> I can help you with that
<SpudDogg> hot tonight, broham
<terlmann> vmware server or workstation ?
<SpudDogg> i was trying to install the server, but no luck
<SpudDogg> i'll mess with it another day man
<terlmann> you need the kernel sources , headers, gcc and objective c installed
<terlmann> you also need the any-any-133 update
<terlmann> itll be somewhere on the intertubes
<SpudDogg> any-any-133?
<terlmann> yep
<terlmann> its a patch
<terlmann> makes it work with the latest kernels
<terlmann> .22
<terlmann> you need objective c compiler and c compiler installed though
<terlmann> I assume you knew about the gcc req
<SpudDogg> so hey, the alphabet to manliness, is it funny or what?
<SpudDogg> yea, it asked for it
<terlmann> yes
<terlmann> very
<SpudDogg> cool :) uploading?
<terlmann> um
<terlmann> I need an email address
<SpudDogg> hey the file transfer might not have worked because i forgot to identify
<SpudDogg> spuddogg@gmail.com
<terlmann> that explains a lot
<terlmann> theterlmann@yahoo.com ;-)
<SpudDogg> i didnt need yours, lol
<terlmann> huh
<terlmann> To upload files between 20 MB and 100 MB in size, please register for a free YouSendIt Lite account
<terlmann> have you validated with nickserv ?
<terlmann> lets try this end again
<SpudDogg> yes, i did now
<terlmann> before I have to hand out info to more spammer
<Dana1> Any insight on my disk-access freeze?
<Dana1> Here's my /var/log/messages:  http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/messages
<terlmann> testing...
<SpudDogg> the second one is coming, but the first is bust
<terlmann> seems to be working
<SpudDogg> there is goes
<Dana1> Aack, I have two Junk folders on my IMAP account.
<terlmann> ehe
<terlmann> check out the cia book
<Dana1> And two Trash folders.
<terlmann> quite a laugh
<DanaG> Supported formats: mod, mp3, mp4, mpc, trueaudio, wav, wavpack, wma, xiph
<DanaG> Loaded song library.
<DanaG> Opening audio device.
<DanaG> W: Error loading /media/Documents/My Music/Halo/Halo-Halo OST-01 - Opening Suite.mp3
<DanaG> W: Error loading /media/Documents/My Music/Halo/Halo-Halo OST-02 - Truth and Reconciliation Suite.mp3
<terlmann> Dana1.... *chuckle*... tsk tsk
<SpudDogg> terlmann, after skimming the cia one, that sould be pretty funny
<DanaG> Aack, that was odd... I accidentally did an /exec within the channel, and ran a GUI app.
<terlmann> 100 tricks to play , and one can get really dirty if needed
<pwnguin> usually /exec only outputs if you use -o
<terlmann> Dana
<DanaG> The /exec plugin for Pidgin runs output with !
<DanaG> so !command outputs to the channel.
<pwnguin> heh
<terlmann> o dana
<SpudDogg> 3) Abrasion...introduction of light, coarse materials, such as resins,
<SpudDogg> to automotive fuel, or metal filings placed in the gears of industrial
<SpudDogg> machinery, will create frictional havoc.
<SpudDogg> lol
<terlmann> dasable it
<pwnguin> screen+irssi ftw
<DanaG> I get confused with the bot's commands -- I have to use !!!.
<terlmann> anyone up for some honey or bar-be-que sauce ?
<terlmann> or how about toothpaste ?
<terlmann> thats a murdock if anything'
<terlmann> whodathunkit ?
<DanaG> device not accepting address 17, error -110
<terlmann> cascara sacrada
<DanaG> What you say?
<terlmann> front seat. By the way, used condoms make wonderful plants in other
<terlmann> locations as well, like the boss's desk, or in a customer's car back in the
<terlmann> service shop.
<terlmann> LOL
<terlmann> thats  one for the rule book
<terlmann>        One of Mel's tactics is to toss a length of chain into the spokes of the
<DanaG> uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.
<terlmann> dirt bike when it's roaring by. Instantly, the bike stops going forward while
<terlmann> the rider continues onward until gravity takes over.
<DanaG> Argh, what's the deal with having multiple trash folders and multiple Junk folders?
<rvalles> terlmann: cool
<DanaG> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rvalles> terlmann: I'll have to reproduce that experiment.
<DanaG> Wow, that bot response sounded almost political.
<DanaG> Heh.
<sparr> kio (KSycoca): WARNING: Found version 93, expecting version 94 or higher.  <--  help?
<skyfalcon866> is it safe to use gusty now
<terlmann>        A man calling himself Hank suggests one for the construction trade.
<terlmann> He says that if your mark is building anything from concrete and you or your
<terlmann> allies have access to that concrete before it is poured, add concentrated
<terlmann> hydrochloric acid to it. Hank claims, "I've seen it work -- it causes slow but
<terlmann> continual deterioration of the structure from corrosion."
<pwnguin> it wont kill you
<terlmann> yea'
<terlmann> its safe
<terlmann> if your invincible
<bikeboy> it's not truly safe unless you've backed up anything you can't afford to lose
<sparr> skyfalcon866: more safe than it was yesterday
<skyfalcon866> or when will gusty be stable like fiesty is now
<terlmann> skyfalcon
<terlmann> itll be stable when we release it
<terlmann> gutsy is still in alpha
<terlmann> it supposed to be unusable
<terlmann> but I use it daily ;-)
<bikeboy> Oct 24th is the official release date iirc
<terlmann> Spudd : enjoy ;-)
<terlmann> bikeboy
<terlmann> its the 7th
<terlmann> it better be
<skyfalcon866> mark shuttleworth uses it
<terlmann> 7.10 , remember ?
<bikeboy> the 7 means 2007
<SpudDogg> terlmann: what was the name of that game again?
<terlmann> sauerbraten ?
<terlmann> apt-get install sauerbraten
<terlmann> you wont find me online playing the universe version though
<simonpeter> Can I upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 through Update Manager when 7.10 is released?
<terlmann> youll need the tar from the sauerbraten sourceforge for that
<terlmann> yes
<terlmann> simon , yes
<SpudDogg> that;s a pretty big game
<terlmann> now go back to #ubuntu
<SpudDogg> think it'll run in my VM?
<bikeboy> terlmann: my mistake, Oct 18 is the scheduled day...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<terlmann> Spud : no
<terlmann> it  needs 3d
<terlmann> and the size is mostly textures
<SpudDogg> well it's not gonna run on this machine at all i dont think then
<terlmann> the binary is 500 kb
<terlmann> itll run on anything thatll run beryl
<terlmann> or compiz
<SpudDogg> well, this computer does run beryl REALLY nicely
<SpudDogg> so, i'll try it when i upgrade to gutsy for good
<terlmann> good ;-)
<SpudDogg> by the way, virtualbox is working perfectly for me
<SpudDogg> not slow at all anymore
<terlmann> you really just need to check the depencies listed at the debian page
<terlmann> sdl mostly
<terlmann> and get the sauer version from sourceforge
<terlmann> no installing req
<terlmann> just unzip and run
<terlmann> it doesnt work quite right in gutsy
<terlmann> some textures are screwed up
<terlmann> I think it has to do with sdl
<terlmann> gutsy's sdl libs came from debian , and I had the same prob there
<skyfalcon866> is ext4 in gusty
<terlmann> sorta
<terlmann> sorta no
<terlmann> you can install it I guess
* SpudDogg is going for a smoke/piss
<terlmann> dont smoke
<terlmann> youll ruin your health'
<terlmann> go meditate
<terlmann> take a shower
<terlmann> try a pipe
<terlmann> nicotine , caffine and heroin... all addicive narcotics.
<terlmann> dont believe me ?
<terlmann> look it up.
<simonpeter> When is the next LTS going to be released?
<DanaG> yay, looks like routeirq might've fixed it.
<pwnguin> simonpeter: i think canonical stated 8.04
<simonpeter> thanks
<SpudDogg> terlmann: thanks, mom
<SpudDogg> i thought it was really cool how virtualbox automatically set up my networking
<terlmann> LoL
<terlmann> so does VMWARE
<DanaG> If you must smoke, smoke salmon.
<DanaG> (Seen on a shirt.)
<terlmann> simon
<SpudDogg> or kingfish, sailfish, venison
<SpudDogg> etc
<terlmann> hardy or hardy+1 will be lts
<DanaG> Salmon is the one most people know of, though.
<DanaG> I did my VMs the hard way: TAP networking.
<DanaG> s/TAP/tap/
<SpudDogg> speaking of fish, i have the WORST luck with my damn evinrude
<terlmann> DanaG : I do mine in three flavors.
<terlmann> (my vms)
<SpudDogg> i dont even know what TAP networking is, lol
<terlmann> crispy , buttered , and flat
<h1st0_> When is release?
<terlmann> never
<terlmann> leave
<DanaG> And VDE, too.
<terlmann> this is ubuntu+1
<DanaG> One bug: the tap interface must be given to a user, not to a group!
<terlmann> ubuntu+1 will never be released
<terlmann> only ubuntu
<h1st0_> Very unstable
<DanaG> It's like, "When will it be tomorrow"?
<DanaG> Answer: You never reach "tomorrow", because Tomorrow moves.
<h1st0_> OCt 18th I guess is official release but it sure is crashing alot.
<terlmann> h1st0_
<h1st0_> When will then be now?
<DanaG> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<terlmann> ubuntu+1 is the unstable version
<SpudDogg> h1st0_: gutsy is crashing for you?
<terlmann> this channel will always be assinged to it
<h1st0_> I'm just saying let me get my nick back hold up
<terlmann> when gutsy comes out  , this channel will no longer be for it
<SpudDogg> terlmann: is someone questioning that?
<terlmann> then we will be hardy testers
<h1st0> Yeah its crashing for me a lot whoever asked.  Longest i've had it running was 17hrs. basically sitting there runing screensave.  Then soon as I started using it again it blew up.
<terlmann> h1st0 : ask in ubuntu
<h1st0> terlmann: I know i've been around for a long time.
<terlmann> it blew up ?
<SpudDogg> h1st0: weird...
<terlmann> Ive been around since before warty
<h1st0> It just hangs randomly
<DanaG> I think Ubotu should have something funny for !rpm:
<terlmann> dont talk to me about long
<DanaG> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<SpudDogg> h1st0: do you have a native install or VM or what?
<DanaG> Should say something about "Vroooooom!"
<h1st0> SpudDogg: native install.
<DanaG> (i.e. a car engine revving.)
<terlmann> I use gutsy and it works fine
<SpudDogg> h1st0: no errors or anything?
<terlmann> not that gnome works at all
<h1st0> SpudDogg: no it just hangs
<terlmann> at the moment only kde, e17, and fvwm-crystal work
<terlmann> meh
<h1st0> terlmann: SpudDogg open rhythmbox play one of the radio streams.  And start dragging a terminal window all over your desktop.  System will crash.
<terlmann> I have a whole world here
<SpudDogg> h1st0: well, i've been running mine for about 30 mins now and no problems
<h1st0> SpudDogg: what type of hardware you running on?
<h1st0> I'm using p4 3ghz 1gig of ram nvidia 7600gs bcm43xx net card etc...
<terlmann> h1st0 : that is an undocumented ability of rhythmbox. Dont you know ?
<terlmann> and you have nvidia and wireless ?
<terlmann> vrap
<SpudDogg> h1st0: core2duo, 1GB ram, intel graphics (laptop) but im running it in a VM too
<terlmann> crap*
<terlmann> no wonder
<terlmann> I bet you have compiz running too
<h1st0> SpudDogg: try running it natively it ran fine in my vm too.
<h1st0> terlmann: I've tried with it off and on it doesn't seem to matter.
<terlmann> hmm
<h1st0> terlmann: I'm guessing its probably something with nvidia-glx
<h1st0> Unless i just have this uncanny ability to crash systems
<SpudDogg> h1st0: well, rhythmbox promtly crashed, but not the whole OS
<terlmann> well what can I say ? contact Darth Vader , One Microsoft Way, The Death Star. He'll know what to do
<h1st0> lol
<terlmann> file a bug report man
<terlmann> ever hear of launchpad ?
<SpudDogg> !windows | terlmann
<ubotu> terlmann: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<terlmann> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<h1st0> terlmann: I think its most likely a problem with rhythmbox although the last crash I had I was playing counter strike in wine and poof system just hung all of the sudden.
<terlmann> ehe
<h1st0> terlmann: I'm done filing bugs.
<h1st0> had a bad experience filing them.
<terlmann> well then dont complain
<h1st0> Especially something like this with no sure fire way to reproduce it.
<terlmann> you just said how
<h1st0> It doesn't always work but thats one of the crashes I had.
<terlmann> open rhtyhmbox , stream some music, open a terminal and move it all over the screen
<SpudDogg> h1st0: man, i am yet to be able to get steam/CS:S/DOD:S to run on an Ubuntu box
<terlmann> I just got 5 bucks
<terlmann> WOO!!!
<terlmann> SpudDogg : you need winedoors
<terlmann> google it
<terlmann> its bleeding edge though
<DanaG> One thing I wanna run under Wine:
<SpudDogg> lol, they really call something 'winedoors' too funny
<DanaG> OpenAL games.
<h1st0> SpudDogg: its really not that hard.
<terlmann> Dana
<DanaG> With EAX, I mean.
<h1st0> SpudDogg: just install wine then add the tahoma font to yoru .wine fonts directory
<terlmann> get the OpenAL binary
<DanaG> Can you do it with Wine?
<h1st0> SpudDogg: then install steam from the downloadable installer.
<terlmann> EAX is a nogo
<terlmann> its driver based
<DanaG> Damn, even on emu10k1.
<terlmann> but OpenAl works
<SpudDogg> h1st0: i spent like 6 hours cursing last time i tried that :(
<terlmann> just get a copy of the OpenAl binary off of the web
<terlmann> Spudd
<terlmann> you need IE6 installed
<h1st0> terlmann: nah you don't
<terlmann> and dx9
<SpudDogg> terlmann: THAT might have been it
<h1st0> terlmann: and no you don't need dx9
<SpudDogg> damn dx9
<SpudDogg> oh
<terlmann> just get them anyway!!
<DanaG> But the game I wanna try is Uru: Ages Beyond Myst.
<SpudDogg> where do you download dx9?
<h1st0> SpudDogg: ah christ
<terlmann> Dana
<DanaG> Unfortunately, EAX is key to the whole experience.
<terlmann> Spud :google Winedoors
<terlmann> jsut google it
<DanaG> Now, if only I could buy a software EAX engine.
<terlmann> dont try to install more than one thing at a time
<terlmann> Dana : look it up at the appdb
<terlmann> go to winehq.org / use the version there . then look on the left hand side for "AppDB"
<terlmann> search that for your game
<terlmann> EAX is hardware based
<terlmann> its part of the creative drivers
<h1st0> wine's appdb is all borked up now that they switched to google search.  It was so much better the old way.
<terlmann> they switched ?
<SpudDogg> terlmann, h1st0:  i will get my games working, but not tonight.  the ONLY reason i ever boot into windows is for autoGK...the linux prog equivalents SUCK
<SpudDogg> like dvd::rip
<DanaG> One thing ironic about Vista: it forces developers to use OpenAL instead of DS3D.
<terlmann> Autyep
<h1st0> Ugghh I should have left more space on drive for another install.
<terlmann> AppDB hasnt changed
<h1st0> Yeah they are using google search
<terlmann> I dont know what your talking about
<h1st0> atleast they where the other night
<SpudDogg> i know this isn't the channel for this, but where do you download IE6 for install via wine?
<terlmann> you dont search silly
<terlmann> you browse the categories
<terlmann> SPUDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<terlmann> get winedoors
<h1st0> lol  what the hell is winedoors?
<terlmann> it does all that for you
<terlmann> *sarcastically* lol what the hell is winedoors ?
<terlmann> dana
<terlmann> complete chronicles or 1.0 ?
<DanaG> Complete Chronicles.
<terlmann> Dana , you need a safe-disk crack installed and the latest version.
<DanaG> That game has utterly amazing audio -- if you have EAX.
<terlmann> going into winecfg and disableing oss is reccomended as well
<DanaG> I might as well just keep Windows around for true native performance.
<terlmann> meh
<terlmann> looks like morrowind
<terlmann> Im going to bed now, enjoy the book Spud.
<SpudDogg> thanks man, will read it
<terlmann> and I pirated it, so dont go handing it around alot when the RIAA are around
<terlmann> I got it from the pirate bay
<DanaG> wtf//////////////??????????????/
<SpudDogg> got it
<SpudDogg> terlmann: wtf does 'trac' have to do with winedoors
<terlmann> trac ?
<DanaG> slooowwwwwwwwwwwwkeysssssss juuuuuuutssssssssstttttttttttt  ttttttttttttuuuuurrrrrrrrnned on11111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SpudDogg> know what...nevermind
<terlmann> I donno
<terlmann> winedoors is a complex python script
<SpudDogg> if you go to wine-doors.org and look at the install instructions, it talks about trac
<DanaG> Argh, and slowkeys breaks all modifier keys.
<terlmann> it automates downloading usefull software into wine
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41427
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41427 in ubuntu ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Medium,Incomplete] 
<h1st0> lol
<SpudDogg> winedoors is actually pretty cool
<michael_> hey i upgraded to the gutsy dev kernel, and i noticed when i unplug my ac adapter, my backlight turns off, so then I plug it back in and pull it back out and the backlight stays on
<michael_> the only thing i can think of is the laptop save power script that i am using, is it possible that is causing it?
<DanaG> That slowkeys bug is rather major, in my opinion.
<hydrogen> yes michael_
<michael_> dang, i liked that script, :( i guess i shall take a look at it and see whats up
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<hydrogen> or thats more likely michael_
<michael_> oh
<DanaG> Oh great, rmmod uhci-hcd stalled.
<sparr> Setting up libgtk2.0-bin (2.6.10-1.osso21) ...
<sparr> Updating the IM modules list for GTK+-2.4.0.../usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libXfixes.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sparr> can anyone confirm?
<Amaranth> sparr: you're using a very old version of ubuntu with an unsupported 3rd party version of gtk+
<_lemsx1_> the Deskbar applet on Gutsy seems to crash when doing simple searches. can anyone else try it?
<_lemsx1_> the only thing i did was to install Beagle and move the extension to the top
<sparr> Amaranth: err, no?
<Amaranth> sparr: yes
<sparr> Amaranth: i just upgraded digikam and firefox and dependencies from feisty to gutsy
<Amaranth> !info libgtk2.0-bin feisty
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-bin: The programs for the GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Amaranth> !info libgtk2.0-bin gutsy
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-bin: The programs for the GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.11.6-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Amaranth> !info libgtk2.0-bin warty
<sparr> wtf
<sparr> 'osso'
<sparr> thats the distro on my handheld
<sparr> ive got those sources on my desktop for occasional pulls
<Amaranth> then you aren't using ubuntu :)
<sparr> why tf would apt think 2.6xx is preferable to 2.10xx?
<Amaranth> why would your handheld use 2.6? i thought they all agreed 2.10 was better now
<Amaranth> oh, that's probably a 770
<sparr> :)
<sparr> good call
<Amaranth> pretty sure the 800 uses 2.10 now
<sparr> yeah
<Amaranth> or will in the next release
<sparr> now ive got to beat apt with a stick to get it to "downgrade" to 2.10
<Amaranth> maybe you've got that repo pinned
<Amaranth> apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-bin
<sparr> libgtk2.0-bin:
<sparr>   Installed: 2:2.6.10-1.osso21
<sparr>   Candidate: 2:2.6.10-1.osso21
<sparr>   Version table:
<sparr>  *** 2:2.6.10-1.osso21 0
<sparr>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<sparr>      2.11.6-1ubuntu4 0
<sparr>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<sparr> "2:" seems odd
<Amaranth> oh, it's got an epoch
<Amaranth> that makes it higher
<sparr> eww
<sparr> well, i fixed those
<sparr> removed that source
<sparr> and now things are more and/or less broken
<Amaranth> that's what happens when you mix repos
<sparr> yeah, i know
<sparr> worst case, ill do a fresh install of gutsy
<sparr> been a while  :)
<DanaG> Odd, I have two Trash folders and two Junk folders in Evolution.
<DanaG> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> That response sounds almost political.  Heh.
<Ayabara> I'm having a great deal of problems with my Gutsy. 1. I run on a Lenovo R60, and whenever I go from power to battery all network activity stops, and I must restart to get it back
<Ayabara> if I do an "ls" in a shell where I view an nfsmounted share, it just hangs there
<Ayabara> 2. when I reboot and try to log in, I'm often told that my home directory cannot be found. after a reboot it suddenly can..
<DanaG> argh, no changelogs for gcc, gij, libgcj
<Daisuke_Laptop> is the kernel not properly updating in grub a common issue?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm apparently (according to lsb_release -a) running gutsy, with the 2.6.20 kernel
<DanaG> How would I go about fixing the edges on a PNG image such as this one?  http://iaudiophile.net/forums/images/iaudiophile/new_icons/i6_icon.png
<_lemsx1_> DanaG: use The Gimp and select all the area outside the image
<_lemsx1_> DanaG: using the magic tool. then use the Select menu and shrink the selection by 1 or 2 pixels. then remove (clear or cut) the selection
<_lemsx1_> DanaG: hope that helps
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyone?
<_lemsx1_> Daisuke_Laptop: i'm not sure what your issue is, but did you try to reboot after installing a new (gutsy) kernel? do you have grub set to use the "saved" kernel instead of "0" (first index)?
<_lemsx1_> Daisuke_Laptop: when the system is about to start, press ESC (key) and select the kernel you want. then remove the old ones from your system, once the system is back and it's using the right kernel
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's set to use the saved kernel, but when 2.6.22 isn't even listed
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm familiar with the grub menu :)  it's not even there, though apparently it's been installed
<Daisuke_Laptop> nice new prompt on sudo, by the way, saves the new user a little confusion about exactly whose password he or she is supposed to enter
<DanaG> ugh, Gimp died.
<DanaG> Oh, and for some reason, quodlibet is stopping between songs.
<DanaG> WTF?  It just randomly stopped in the middle of a song!
<Sierra-X> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39386
<Sierra-X> that's the ls output for /boot, so there's no reason grub shouldn't be picking that up as a usable kernel
<DanaG> Oh, and the iAudio USB device just disappeared, too.
<DanaG> [ 5370.152000]  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11
<DanaG> [ 5380.876000]  usb 1-2: device not accepting address 11, error -110
<DanaG> It does that all the way from address 5 to 11.
<DanaG> And then it gives up.
<DanaG> Note: I'm using a USB 2.0 device on a USB 1.1 root hub.
<DanaG> usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<DanaG> Great, since this laptop has only one cardbus slot, I'm stuck choosing between USB 2.0 and a crappy sound chip, or (broken) USB 1.1 and a good sound card.
<DanaG> Argh, no changelogs for gcc or cpp or gij or libgcj.
<RAOF> DanaG: Gutsy-changes.  RSS feed available :)
<DanaG> Oh, and what's with the big ugly gray arrow on symlinks?
<DanaG> Oh, and emblems are tiny.
<DanaG> ..except for the "link" emblem.
<DanaG> oh wait, it's a bit less huge than before.
<DanaG> Heh, this LCD turns a grungy green when brightness is set low.
<hylje> :o
<nickrud> RAOF: where's the RSS to be found?
<RAOF> nickrud: Googling "gutsy changes rss" gives http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/gutsy.xml :)
<nickrud> there now :) gutsy changes rss feed works ;()
<nickrud> although I prefer seeing them in aptitude while I decide to upgrade or not. Lazy I guess
<jscinoz> oh god yes
<jscinoz> New version of alsa-utils in the repo
<jscinoz> hopefully i'll finally have sound again
<Jordan_U> Does splashy work for anybody in Gutsy?
<jscinoz> splashy?
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> what point is there using splashy over the default usplash?
<jscinoz> well i need to reboot to see if the alsa update fixed sound, i'll install splashy and tell you what happens
<jscinoz> brb
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with gutsy when installed on a 15.4" laptop, I set vga=0x314 (ie 800x600 resolution) kernel option, the problem is that with this option I cannot access the virtual console anymore, ie. the virtual console does not appear ! how to solve that ?
<malnilion> Is xorg 7.3 going to come in Gutsy?
<JDahl> my frequency scaling seems buggy on an intel  dual core laptop.  I can change governor using the cpufreq tools,  but I cannot control the frequency,  which always gradually reduces to the lowest frequency available
<RAOF> malnilion: No, probably not.
<malnilion> Meh, that's a shame
<malnilion> I guess xorg 7.3 had a later release than intended
<RAOF> Indeed.
* malnilion wants xbacklight
<jscinoz> darnit still no sound
<jscinoz> and splashy doesnt seem to work on Gutsy to whoever asked before
<malnilion> Gnome splash was disabled afaik
<malnilion> Which is fine by me, I didn't ever see the need.
<jscinoz> hey guys, when i try to modprobe snd-hda-intel i get a whole bunch of unknown symbol errors, relating to snd_timer, snd_pcm, and snd_hda_intel, what can i do?
<jscinoz> hey again
<jscinoz> my connection droppe sorry
<jscinoz> any ideas what i can do regarding my alsa problem?
<jscinoz> gah
<jscinoz> happened again
<jscinoz> so any idea on the ALSA problem?
<jscinoz> gah gotta reboot again
<jscinoz> brb
<mon^rch> yay gutsy :D
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> I have some problem with usb drive ...
<atlas95> automount doesn't work now
<buti> hi.
<buti> i often get locked out of xorg on kubuntu gutsy.
<buti> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<buti> Xlib: No protocol specified
<buti> Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<jscinoz> <-- wants his .9 kernel back
* jscinoz waits for ALSA to compile yet again.
<jscinoz> ok
<jscinoz> i think i have an improvment at least on the alsa situation
<jscinoz> the module now loads with "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch" and can be seen with lsmod, however "asoundconf list" returns no available cards
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<soul9> jscinoz, did you modprobe all the other alsa modules?
<soul9> like pcm
<dystopianray> assuming the new ATi driver is released within the next week, would it possibly make it into gutsy?
<jscinoz> soul9, doh :P
<jscinoz> i need, snd-pcm, snd-timer and what else?
<jscinoz> Soul9, i tried this command "sudo modprobe snd-page-alloc; sudo modprobe snd; sudo modprobe snd-timer; sudo modprobe snd-pcm; sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" asoundconf still states no configured devices, what modules am i missing?
<soul9> hmm
<soul9> dunno man, do you have a mixer ins amixer?
<jscinoz> nope
<jscinoz> no default device
<jscinoz> the module now loads with "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch" and can be seen with lsmod, however "asoundconf list" returns no available cards. Any ideas anyone?
<jscinoz> Well this channel sure is dead
<jscinoz> ...
<jxxxt> jscinoz, Sorry I have not the slightest clue :-(
<jscinoz> >_<
<gnomefreak> jscinoz: i believe that is a known issue with the latest kernel, please look on launchpad.net for open bugs i doubt they fixed it yet
<jscinoz> >_<
<gnomefreak> i havent looked since saturday because of illness but im 90% sure its not fixed yet
<jscinoz> any idea when it will be fixed?
<jscinoz> ahh nevermind, i have to go now
<jscinoz> be back later possible
<jscinoz> possibly*
<jscinoz> hey guys
<jscinoz> I'm having a slight problem with compiz-fusion.
<jscinoz> When it exits, either by killing the process, logging off, or running "metacity --replace" my entire system hangs and requires a hard reboot. Any ideas on why this happens and how i can fix it?
<Tomcat_> jscinoz: No specific idea... you could do some straces and file bug reports.
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> i had this problem even with a fresh install of gutsy
<jscinoz> also, my system hangs if i run something else with 3d acceleration while compiz is still running
<Tomcat_> Might be driver related then...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<jscinoz> alrighty
<jscinoz> be right back
<IdleOne> Amaranth: will gutsy be available via Shipit and if so do you know starting when?
<Amaranth> no clue
<IdleOne> checked the site last night and still not on there. guess it will be soon though
* IdleOne looks forward to getting his new cd's
<mon^rch> anyone play q3 here? I am trying to get sound working :/
<Vorbote> I just installed yesterday's daily CD and OpenOffice doesn't find java. Is this a known bug? Launchpad doesn't tell me anything afaik.
<buti> hi. any ideas why xorg on kubuntu gutsy refuses new connections after some time?
<soc> hi
<soc> does some one know if fglrx 8.41 will get into gutsy?
<soc> even if i'm not a fan of proprietary crap, that thing makes an ati gpu usable in 3d again ...
<roe> ah the woes of fglrx, I've left that in the dust long ago
<soc> yes, i bought a nvidia 8500gt 2 weeks ago
<soc> but i have a laptop too
<soc> where i can't chnae the gpu ...
<roe> not without some 1337 skillz
<Skiessi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3312864#post3312864 here's a thread
<Skiessi> and it says no
<soc> oh i hate manual installation :-(
<kousotu> cos: it'sa nightmare on Linux, I know
<kousotu> soc*
<soc> yes, i just wonder, even if it's formally too late for gutsy
<kousotu> ?
<soc> wouldn't it reduce the hassles of ati users which will surely update their drivers?
<soc> i can't think of a reason a normal user would stay at the version in the repo, if there's a new one which improves performance by 50% to 5400%
<soc> and after the first kernel update everyone starts crying ...
<c1|freaky> can someone tell me how i can disable the XGL-Version of X?
<mrtimdog> c1|freaky: try uninstalling xserver-xgl, I've just had to do that too. Had to revert a couple of gdm config files as I'd changed them too.
<nosrednaekim> w00t!!! new ATI drivers are coming!!
<c1|freaky> nosrednaekim: when?
<nosrednaekim> within a week
<nosrednaekim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=821&num=1
<terlmann> hmm
<c1|freaky> im really going crazy. i have ati drivers installed and xserver-xgl ... now the standard-session type is somehow XGL and it makes everything really slow i dont know how to rrevert thaat and get that XGL disabled. if i uninstall xserver-xgl KDE doesnt start anymore
<terlmann> I cant join ubuntu+2
<terlmann> LoL
<terlmann> c1
<terlmann> just uninstall it
<c1|freaky> i did that then KDE doesnt start anymore
<terlmann> then reconfigure xorg
<c1|freaky> ill try
<terlmann> sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<terlmann> you want aiglx installed
<terlmann> xgl sucks
<terlmann> if you want, there is an experiemental r_500 driver out
<terlmann> google it
<nosrednaekim> c1|freaky: did you create a new menu entry for XGL?
<nosrednaekim> in /usr/share/xsessions?
<c1|freaky> yes i did. but i didnt choose that
<nosrednaekim> c1|freaky: you didn't choose xgl in kdm? you chose kde?
<c1|freaky> right
<c1|freaky> and it starts the XGL version of X since a few days
<c1|freaky> one moment ill restart X now
<c1|freaky> reconfiguring xorg worked. thank you very much
<kousotu> how do you install moust icons?
<terlmann> your welcome :-)
<kousotu> mouse*
<terlmann> kousotu
<terlmann> gnome ?
<terlmann> system > preferences > themes
<kousotu> ya
<terlmann> and unless your in gutsy please take this to #ubuntu
<kousotu> wait, themes doesn't exist in gutsy
<kousotu> lol
<c1|freaky> it's amazing how fast i can switch between channel windows now. with XGL it took arround 5 seconds if nothing else was running
<terlmann> ehe
<c1|freaky> :D
<hylje> ha
<c1|freaky> is someone in need of a BNC for freenode?
<hylje> local irssi is probably faster
<terlmann> c1 : try fvwm for a speed boost
<c1|freaky> im using konversation and sBNC
<terlmann> sudo apt-get install fvwm-crystal
<terlmann> really fast wm
<terlmann> decent eyecandy too
<c1|freaky> KDE is best ;D
<terlmann> thats cus you havent seen fvwm-crystal
<terlmann> or e17
<kousotu> terlmann: yes, gnoe
<terlmann> they'll blow your mind
<constrictor> what's the difference between normal effects, and extra effects in desktop effects
<kousotu> constrictor: extra is windo stretching
<kousotu> or.. wobbly windows as somecall it
<constrictor> oh right
<constrictor> is that all?
<constrictor> new windows seem to be spawned underneath the gnome-panel
<kousotu> constrictor: you mean without a titlebar?
<kousotu> just the fiel, edit, view, etc. bar?
<kousotu> file*
<constrictor> no with at titlebar kousotu
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> oh.. that bug
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> um... take off extra and put norm, move the window down then put extra up
<kousotu> mine likes to remove the bar
<constrictor> thanks
<kousotu> np
<shirish> hi all, anybody having issues with the updates, esp. with update-app-install upgrade
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/682431 for reference
<shirish> my mistake that should have been app-install-data-commercial
<Hobbsee> shirish: check for a bug
<shirish> Hobbsee: doing that :)
<shirish> Hobbsee: nope, there is no bug filed against it, perhaps I need to do that.
<Hobbsee> shirish: sec.
<shirish> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-commercial/
<shirish> I searched there.
<xplode_me> hey
<shirish> Hobbsee: I did update to show newest first, this one is not reported.
<shirish> xplode_me: hey
<xplode_me> are ubuntu gutsy daily builds live cds?
<Hobbsee> xplode_me: yes, but they may not actually work
<xplode_me> thanks Hobbsee
<shirish> although there is a note written if somethings do not work.
<shirish> sometimes.
<shirish> xplode_me: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<claudiu> hello
<kousotu> hi
<xplode_me> thanks shirish
<xplode_me> i think i got it
<xplode_me> cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live
<xplode_me> sounds reasonable
<xplode_me> :p
<xplode_me> dling
<xplode_me> 13 minutes
<xplode_me> takes forever...
<shirish> xplode_me: there are torrents also there, I prefer those.
<xplode_me> is it faster than 873KB/s ?
<shirish> xplode_me: no idea, give it a shot who knows ;)
<claudiu> could you give me the default sources.list for gutsy , pls  ?
<shirish> Hobbsee: I already went ahead & filed a bug at bug 137546
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137546 in app-install-data-commercial "[Gutsy]  Problems while updating to 8.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137546
<Hobbsee> shirish: you could have mentioned what hte problem was, in the title too
<shirish> Hobbsee: how?
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah I see, maybe say traceback
<shirish> Hobbsee: fixed, thank you :)
<claudiu> i would really need a default sources.list for gutsy
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic |claudiu
<ubotu> claudiu: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> claudiu: there u go
<shirish> eagles0513875: that's a nice link, worth a del.icio.us bookmark ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<claudiu> eagles0513875: thanks, it seems like the solution, i see the commercial is missing, but gusy wont have it till october anyways
<eagles0513875> claudiu: whats in the commercial
<claudiu> shirish: you humour is excellent
<shirish> claudiu: thank you, glad to be of assistance ;)
<claudiu> eagles0513875: things like opera and stuff , which must be bought -> thats why they call it commercial
<claudiu> installing daily build could be a failure, better try dlding tribe 5 and distupgrade
<eagles0513875> opera doesnt have to be bought
<shirish> eagles0513875: also, stuff like googleearth etc.
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<claudiu> shirish: yeah, coomercial stuff
<shirish> claudiu: I know :)
<shirish> guys bb in a while.
<claudiu> shirish: I heard 2 min ago a nice joke, if you guys dont mind
<claudiu> At the sunday school, the priest is telling the kids how God made Adam, and than He made Eve from Adam's rib. John says: But my dad says we are coming from the monkeys. The priest says: John, we aren't interested in your family particular case, I was just talking in general here
<kousotu> Hobbsee: let's move the convo over here lol
<kousotu> Hobbsee: anywho.. I have, as usual.. a porblem with workspaces
<Hobbsee> and i don tuse compiz, i don tuse beryl, and i dont use gnome.  i'm not the person you want.
<kousotu> I installed a new theme and now I can't switch them
<kousotu> darn...
<claudiu> kousotu: remove you themes folder, please check your ~/.themes maybe ?
<kousotu> ?
<claudiu> kousotu: just trying to help
<kousotu> I installed a whole bunch of themes though
<shirish> Hobbsee: you there?
<Hobbsee> shirish: FSVO there, yes.
<kousotu> lol
<claudiu> kousotu: maybe if you try to remove the last one ...
* shirish goes to find out what FSVO is
<kousotu> for sure <something <something>
* claudiu wants to learn what FSVO is 
<Hobbsee> for some value of
<kousotu> ah..
* claudiu has a learned a new acronym today 
<kousotu> lol
<claudiu> yoopie
* shirish doesn't know how to make sense of that
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> shirish: as in, i'm here, somewhat.
<shirish> anyway, can anybody help me with bug 137541
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137541 in displayconfig-gtk "can't change resolution of CRT monitor" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137541
<Hobbsee> or, for some values of "i'm here"
* shirish bows in understanding. 
<claudiu> shirish: what seems to be your problem ?
<Hobbsee> okay, if it's with bugs, then i'm not here :P
* kousotu "accidentially" trips shirish
* shirish falls down 10 storied building & dies on the spot. 
<eagles0513875> ouch
<claudiu> shirish: trouble with your display ?
<shirish> claudiu: I am basically trying to get displayconfig-gtk to be able to change resolutions on the fly.
<shirish> claudiu: yup, its set at 1024*768
<claudiu> shirish: you are testing the tool , I presume
<shirish> claudiu: yup, as its supposed to make things easier, yes :)
<claudiu> shirish: i tried to run it , but it throwed a lot of errors and tragically died
<claudiu> ... in its terminal
* kousotu pokes around
<eagles0513875> !compiz-fusion |kousotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kousotu> lol
<eagles0513875> !beryl
<shirish> claudiu: ah cool, cool, can you add your stuff to the bug also perhaps with whatever I have filled it with.
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kousotu> I havecompi installed
<eagles0513875> kousotu: u might have to add a repository i would take a llook at the beryl website
<kousotu> but beryl pacages aren't in gutsy
<kousotu> um.. and the site is?
<eagles0513875> let me find it for ya
<kousotu> ty
<eagles0513875> http://www.beryl-project.org/
<eagles0513875> try that
<ggilbert> compiz has basically merged with beryl.
<eagles0513875> thats what im trying to tell him
<kousotu> but had none of the cool effects of beryl
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> beryl is kool but nothing we can do bout it being merged
<eagles0513875> kousotu: y dont u program another one like beryl
<eagles0513875> lol
<kousotu> http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php < do I have to install everythin under 0.2.1
<kousotu> an um.. how would I add that as a source for packages?
<eagles0513875> lol i dunno
<eagles0513875> what is beryl programmed in to begin with
<kousotu> eagles0513875: funny, I can't even code a SIMPLE number game
<kousotu> a friend did most of the work, but gave me the credit
<kousotu> lol
<eagles0513875> im working on teaching myself c++
<eagles0513875> then java then python
<shirish> !strace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !trace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shirish> ubotu strace
<shirish> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<eagles0513875> anyone have any c++ compilers they recommend
<hylje> g++
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> is there already a debootstrap version that knows the difference between gutsy and hardy?
<PriceChild> GyrosGeier, hardy's development hasn't begun yet.
<GyrosGeier> okay
<GyrosGeier> so I don't have to modify my scripts, yay!
<kousotu> it's set for a week after gutsy "hits the shelves?"
<GyrosGeier> well
<kousotu> lol
<GyrosGeier> I'm doing automated cross toolchain backports
<GyrosGeier> and am targetting all known Debian and Ubuntu releases
<kousotu> ah..
* kousotu just nods, clueles
<kousotu> PriceChild: do you know what the package s to make your own themes?
<PriceChild> kousotu, I didn't know that there was one.
<kousotu> lol
<GyrosGeier> evil script, currently takes 10 days for a full run on a 3GHz amd64
<kousotu> wow, sucksto be me
<kousotu> lol
<PriceChild> kousotu, lovely xml editing
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I can't edit *ml for shit lol
<kousotu> let's see what snaptic as to say for "themes"
<GyrosGeier> kousotu, xml can probably be edited with conglomerate
<kousotu> GyrosGeier: but that's assuming youcan code anything
<kousotu> I can't code
<GyrosGeier> conglomerate basically makes sure you keep the proper syntax of the file; the difficulty would be understanding what the file does
<kousotu> hidon installed by default?
* kousotu thinks about building Windows XP themes inside linux
<kousotu> installing about 20 packages right now though
<kousotu> um.. after Ubuntu installs packages, does it delete what it had to download?
<kousotu> can anyone help with Beryl?
<mrtimdog> Hi, is there a app which will show the actual private memory usage of running apps? Something maybe like top/htop?
<GyrosGeier> top shows that
<GyrosGeier> VIRT is the amount of memory the process needs total, SHR is the amount it could share with other processes (i.e. non-private file-backed mappings), and RES is how much is actually in memory
<mrtimdog> Thanks GyrosGeier: So, VIRT covers all sections of the apps memory mapping (shared, private, etc.,...)?
<mrtimdog> RES, is what, out of VIRT, that is (possible) shared?
<mrtimdog> Sorry, read SHR instead of RES for that last one!
<mrtimdog> And RES is what exactly?
<GyrosGeier> the RESident size
<GyrosGeier> how much is currently in RAM, as opposed to swapped out
<GyrosGeier> note that for the X server, the video memory counts against VIRT and RES
<mrtimdog> Yes, I know that, I mean what does it consist of, the types.
<mrtimdog> This is just out of curiosity. I'm just trying to see it I can make my gutsy less gerthy!
<GyrosGeier> you can look at /proc/12345/maps
<GyrosGeier> (where 12345 is the PID of the process you want to know about)
<mrtimdog> Yep, got know that procfs
<mrtimdog> That didn't make much sense. Yes got that, the procfs, even.
<GyrosGeier> the r-x mappings are usually the text segments, the rwx or rw mappings data segments, and the anonymous rwx or rw mappings following the data segment is BSS
<GyrosGeier> the numbers after the protection are major:minor of the device the backing is on, and the inode number
<kousotu> can someone help me with compiz-fusion?
<jussi01> kousotu: #ubuntu-effects
<sacater> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Hash Sum mismatch
<sacater> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.bz2: Hash Sum mismatch
<sacater> thats what update mgr gives me :(
<stdin> try with another mirror
<sacater> like fr.archive?
<sacater> but will that give me french language?
<scizzo-> sacater: no......its only download source you change
<scizzo-> sacater: you can download the same things on se mirrors as a example....most of the time its the closest mirror you use to get better connection to the server for downloading packages
<soc> hi
<soc> can someboday cofirm that?
<soc> http://lwn.net/Articles/248227/
<kousotu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kousotu> can someone help with compiz-fusion troubles?
<ikonia> kousotu: join #ubuntu-effects
<kousotu> I'm therealready
<kousotu> o one's answering
<kousotu> no*
<ikonia> kousotu then wait
<ikonia> this is for gusty support
<kousotu> well I have a paste of the terminal
<ikonia> ?
<kousotu> it's just that any time I close terminal I lose my title bars
<kousotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36468/
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> I've just said this isn't the appropriate place
<kousotu> compiz-fusion, and my theme
<ikonia> your compiz install is broke
<ikonia> xgl isn't found
<kousotu> how exciting...
<kousotu> how do I go aout fixing that?
<ikonia> ask in #ubuntu-effects, although I doubt you'll get support as your running gusty
<kousotu> someone finally showed up
<kousotu> lol
<mon^rch> I'm sure this has been asked before... is there a way to keep my pc from frezing while running opengl apps + compiz?
<claudiu> kousotu: say your problem
<buz> is there any way to force acpi to use s2ram for suspend to ram?
<richard> Ape!
<richard> Emerald doesn't want to work
<kousotu> claudiu: it's resolved already, but thanks for nitiingit was there
<richard> --replace is a dead end!
<squee> Does anyone here run mythtv on gutsy?
<kousotu> richard: do you have xgl installed?
<richard> aiglx, nvidia
<richard> I can occasionally get the "metacity" look alike theme
<kousotu> richard: open synaptic and searchxgl
<richard> something about purging it?
<kousotu> wait a sec
<richard> hmm... two libgnome-compiz-manager
<kousotu> and?
<kousotu> wait, just type this in termainal: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<kousotu> and then go to.. (sec, looking it up)
<richard> would you recommend it over compizconfig?
<richard> well, as I installed it I got the human border back
<richard> so its a start :)
<richard> also, what is svn called in the gutsy repo?
<richard> lol nevermind
<asdf> I installed gutsy and everything went great.  However, my fonts look terrible in Firefox.  I followed this guide on Feisty before upgrading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670 ayway to undo this?
<asdf> I installed gutsy and everything went great.  However, my fonts look terrible in Firefox.  I followed this guide on Feisty before upgrading*: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670 ayway to undo this?
<richard> asdf, try going to System->Preferences->Appearance
<richard> and then fonts
<asdf> richard: already did that and everything changes in other apps, just not in firefox
<richard> hmm...
<richard> *ponders*
<richard> I remember I used to have the same problem
<richard> after installing the ms core fonts
<richard> asdf, how about if you try to, in Firefox, go to Edit->Preferences->Content
<asdf> did that too -- and it changes briefly, then goes back to the horrible fonts
<asdf> any other ideas, richard?
<richard> not at the moment Im afraid
<asdf> maybe I'll uninstall the MS core fonts -- do you remember where they are?
<richard> Im going to guess in one of the /fonts places :P
<scizzo-> asdf: you can check for them in the add remove program
<richard> uninstalling the mscorefonts package might work
<sebsebseb> please read the topic especially things are broken lol yeah well  that's a bit pointless when a  gutsy install is already broken
<sebsebseb> in my case,  the latest kernel stopped my sound from working,  then issues with X and Nividia driver also so on.  so  I put back the previous kernel, and then once I installed the nividia-glx driver from apt of course it got the latest version,  and so x screws up in that previous kernel.  and in the latest that I don't want, something seems a bit screwed there.  Where can I get the previous...
<sebsebseb> ... nividia-driver/module for the previous kernel?
<davmor2> anyone else got an intel hda sound card
<richard> yeah
<richard> well... with realtek ac97
<davmor2> richard: does you volume control do anything?
<richard> its screwed up
<richard> surround controls speaker volume
<davmor2> ok
<davmor2> ta
<richard> try it first :P
<davmor2> running it on my laptop volume simply does nothing
<richard> ah...
<richard> I think an update fixed it for me
<richard> either that or a reinstall
<sebsebseb> sound dosan't work at all in the latest kernel for me
<sebsebseb> either
<sebsebseb> since it seems to want some driver,  however  I have never had to get a driver/module for the kernel  before
<sebsebseb> and the previous kernel the sound works :)
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: well what happened first of all with nvidia-glx?
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: you are using the glx-new driver?
<sebsebseb> no  the nividia-glx
<sebsebseb> well. that's the one I installed
<scizzo-> och and that didn't work with the new kernel?
<sebsebseb> no that worked whatever nividia driver I had, but not sound
<sebsebseb> the previous kernel though
<sebsebseb> when I have the latest installed
<sebsebseb> x screws up
<sebsebseb> it seems to need the version of the Nividia driver for that kernel
<sebsebseb> maybe I am using the wrong Nivida driver?  the new drivers?
<sebsebseb> I want this?
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: well might give errors also
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: but if you arent searching for where the problem is exactly then you might never get it fixed
<sebsebseb> I think I know what the problem is
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: you can always check what: dmesg gives you
<hydrogen> the problem is that the driver was compiled against a different version of the kernel than you are trying to use
<sebsebseb> new kernel seems to need a sound driver/module, why fuck knows?  x  will work there though with the driver I put
<stdin> !language > sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> old kernel,  was fine,  sound and x worked,  and then I was stupid enough to get a kernel update,  and bang problems
<ompaul> !ohmy | sebsebseb ( ;-) just cos you forgot for a moment)
<ubotu> sebsebseb ( ;-) just cos you forgot for a moment): Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> altough actsaully  had some other minor issues with Gutsy,  but hey it's Alpha so yeah
<ompaul> sebsebseb, did you check lp for similar reports?
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> what's lp?
<ompaul> sebsebseb, it is a little beyond alpha it is in heavy beta afics, about 40 days left
<ompaul> launchpad.net
<sebsebseb> ah yes launchpad
<sebsebseb> and yes other people have had problems with sound in Gutsy
<sebsebseb> it seems
<ompaul> so confirm it
<ompaul> and see how it gos
<sebsebseb> after searching Google
<sebsebseb> confirm it???????
<ompaul> get onto launchpad.net, get an account, confirm a report of the bug, you may add more weight and information that would be useful
<sebsebseb> I have a lp account since I ordered free Ubuntu CD's before
<sebsebseb> minor issues?  before,  yeah when sound worked,  no log in and exit account sounds?  why don't know.  altough that's ok I can live with that,  but  having no sound at all working,  that sucks
<sebsebseb> also  slow to log into the account always has been since I got Gutsy
<sebsebseb> any of you had issues like this?
<kousotu> sebsebseb: my login takes a moment
<kousotu> but not enough to bother me
<sebsebseb> your log in is slow also
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> so that's some bug then?
<kousotu> faster than my XP though lol
<sebsebseb> Vista runs better on this computer a lot better than Gutsy
<sebsebseb> Vista Home Premium
<sebsebseb> this is quite a new computer,  Gutsy shoudn't be running like a shit on it,  unless there are good enough reasons  such as bugs that yeah
<kousotu> I have XP home
<kousotu> I HAD Vista Basic
<kousotu> I hat vista, put XP on it
<kousotu> hate*
<sebsebseb> I am on Vista now,  I been well removing the latest kernel trying to get the previous one working and what not
<sebsebseb> with X and sound
<sebsebseb> then  when I installed the nividia-glx again of course that was for the latest kernel
<kousotu> I know the sound issue well
<sebsebseb> and so it installed the latest kernel stuff again
<sebsebseb> and this time round,  either the latest kernel was loading up a lot slower, or  I just got in patient and thought bugger it
<sebsebseb> i'll
<sebsebseb> go to IRC in Vista
<xbisont> how can i get the tty4 output into a file, during the Gutsy Tribe5 installation process?
<sebsebseb> you know the sound issue well?
<sebsebseb> so you could probably help me fix?
<kousotu> yep
<kousotu> easy enough
<kousotu> turn up sorround
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: you are complaining about vista being better then ubuntu in a ubuntu channel?
<sebsebseb> altough  being in Vista when you tell me what to do means I carn't really do the changes,  however  I could save to the Fat32 and boot up Gutsy and access the file
<kousotu> for some reasong the new keral wants itto be sorrund sound
<sebsebseb> scizzo:  lol Vista is not bugger than Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> it sucks really
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> well it's alright
<kousotu> lol
<sebsebseb> ,but at least Vista works nicely on this comp for Vista
<sebsebseb> ,but  gutsy well dosan't problems issues blah blah
<kousotu> scizzo-: you know the Vista "flip 3d" thing?
<sebsebseb> ok it's beta now you say
<sebsebseb> ,but  having no working sound,  makes me hate any OS
<sebsebseb> dislike in the case of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> gutsy
<kousotu> sebsebseb: vista components are cray in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> yes it's a bit frustrating having issues to deal with,  but
<sebsebseb> it's a good learning thing to
<kousotu> trust me, I had alot of work to do
<sebsebseb> well as long as the problem gets fixed
<sebsebseb> that's the nice thing about Linux really,  you  get to learn more about how computers work.  if doing something more advanced or having problems.  but yes  if this is the case  Linux needs time
<kousotu> open he sound manager (bouble click the iconon top right
<sebsebseb> Linux distros I should say
<scizzo-> kousotu: nope....never cared about vista
<kousotu> scizzo-: so you don't even know what it is?
<scizzo-> kousotu: nope
<sebsebseb> if I was in gutsy now,  I could do what you tell me
<sebsebseb> ,but  I am not so hummmmmmm
<kousotu> sebsebseb: why aren't you?
<scizzo-> kousotu: I have watched vista stuff....but never really caught my eye
<kousotu> lol
<sebsebseb> I put above
<kousotu> scizzo-: sec
<sebsebseb> i'll  see if this latest kernel will boot  again :)
<sebsebseb> and if so
<sebsebseb> i'll be here soon
<kousotu> sebsebseb: repost please, I don't really want to read alot
<sebsebseb> in  gutsy
<sebsebseb> I am in Vista,  since  I got fed up with the gutsy bull shit,  and thought bugger it I can go to IRC in Vista
<sebsebseb> basically
<sebsebseb> ok re boot time
<stdin> sebsebseb: I'd think you know about the language rules by now
<sebsebseb> language rules
<sebsebseb> why does this channel not just have a filter
<sebsebseb> if people care so much
<hydrogen> server-side filtering is messy buisness
<hydrogen> for one
<kousotu> sebsebseb: can't do that overirc
<hydrogen> and for two
<hydrogen> filters don't change the inttent
<ompaul> people do
<kousotu> hydrogen: wel said
<hydrogen> then again
<hydrogen> words don't either
<hydrogen> so meh
<sebsebseb> showing frustration with a computer by a bit of swearing,  isan't that bad.  swearing at a load of people in IRC is  not that nice on the other hand
<ompaul> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hydrogen> though
<ompaul> that is there for a reason
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: if you arent happy with it then install feisty and use the supported channels
<sebsebseb> I am ok with it
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: you just aswell as everyone else can read the topic and have respect
<sebsebseb> it's a learning thing
<hydrogen> we could get into a nice (off topic) debate over why language that is perfectly fine for one group/situation is inappropriate for another
<sebsebseb> having these problems
<sebsebseb> ,but untill I upgraded to the latest kernel it was only minor problems
<sebsebseb> now for me I got a big problem,  sound not working at all
<ompaul> hydrogen, we could then someone would say "you're offtopic" and we would have that debate :)
<kousotu> scizzo-: http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ <about the 1st minute, youcan skip about 50 secs
<sebsebseb> at least sound works in Vista :d
<sebsebseb> I  actsaully had a hardware issue with sound in Vista and Ubuntu in the past or something like that,  a bit weird really.  used to w
<PriceChild> !offtopic | sebsebseb
<ubotu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* ompaul runs away from PriceChild 
<sebsebseb> work in both,  then in just Ubuntu or Vista for a while,  then I got working in both again.  blah blah yes off topic.  anyway re boot back to Gutsy,  and hopefully someone will be able to help me with my sound problem :)
<scizzo-> jesus
<kousotu> scizzo-: ??
<scizzo-> kousotu: take that question in ubuntu-effects mate
<PreZGN> Which version of xorg is slated for GG?
<mdke> how is gutsy looking nowadays? I'm interested in upgrading but cautious of repercussions if I break the computer for my wife, who needs basic things for work
<scizzo-> mdke: its still in development....I guess
<scizzo-> mdke: so if you are uncertain then maybe you should wait a bit longer?
<mdke> scizzo-: there are different stages of development with different risks; and the reason I'm uncertain is I don't know what stage it's in: hence the question
<Vorbote> Is openoffice.org base working for anybody with the default gcj install? Mine is not finding the installed jvm.
<mdke> hopefully people in here are using it so can give some hint of their experiences
<scizzo-> mdke: well considering its in development.....then I would say.....unstable and no promises can be made
<mdke> scizzo-: you'll see in my question I didn't ask for any promises
<mdke> gutsy is going to be unstable until the day before release...
<sebsebseb> I carn't enable the Nivida driver in  Gutsy.  I am on the Feisty live CD at the moment.  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  Error:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf or  /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum are missing from your system.  Please be sure that your xserver package is installed correctly.  I assume I got to add the missing file from some where to my Gutsy install,  by mounting it and making it so I can...
<sebsebseb> ...write to it.  carn't remember how to do that either
<sebsebseb> and where to get the missing file?
<sparr> almost done with dist-upgrade to gutsy
<sparr> fingers crossed that this can resolve my mixed-repository problems
<sebsebseb> you might end up with problems
<sebsebseb> like I did
<sebsebseb> only minor stuff, untill  my sound completly stopped working
<pvandewyngaerde> KDE4 beta 2 allsready in packages ?
<sebsebseb> and now well I carn't even  get x working
<sebsebseb> or  the nivida driver
<sebsebseb> or whatever
<sebsebseb> missing file
<sebsebseb> I carn't enable the Nivida driver in Gutsy. I am on the Feisty live CD at the moment. sudo nvidia-glx-config enable Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is installed correctly.
<sebsebseb> I assume I got to add the missing file from some where to my Gutsy install, by mounting it and making it so I can write to it. carn't remember how to do that either
<sebsebseb> and where to get the missing file?
<pvandewyngaerde> sebsebseb: do you have nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<sebsebseb> same message came up for both of them
<sebsebseb> when I tryed to enable
<sebsebseb> last one I tryed to enable was glx new
<sebsebseb> and  now  when I log in with latest kernel
<sebsebseb> I get sent back to Gnome after a bit of clicking
<RAOF> sebsebseb: You should be able to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to regenerate your xorg.conf file.
<sebsebseb> since nothing will load up
<sebsebseb> I am on Fesity Live CD,  carn't remember how to mount the gutsy install
<sebsebseb> then I can run that command
<sebsebseb> or  I could just get out of this CD and into recovery mode
<sebsebseb> when I had the latest kernel working X worked yes
<sebsebseb> ,but soud didn't
<sebsebseb> sound
<brmassa> guys, Im getting error when i try to access a FAT partition. why?
<sebsebseb> as for the previous kernel when having the latest installed,  that one didn't like the nivida driver I had installed, because it was for the latest kernel or something
<sebsebseb> I don't really care to much about which kernel I use,  as long as X and sound works :)
<sebsebseb> brmassa:  it would help to put which error your getting
<brmassa> hal-storage-fixed-mount resufed uid 1000
<brmassa> thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> no  I carn't help you,  but someone else might
<sebsebseb> or maybe I can a little bit
<sebsebseb> hal  hardware astraction layour
<sebsebseb> by the sounds of it,  it tryed to fix moutning the partition
<brmassa> i installed windows after ubuntu and restored grub, if it might help
<sebsebseb> you should be able to access your Fat32 from both OS's
<sebsebseb> then
<sebsebseb> and save to it
<sebsebseb> or maybe you got to make it so Linux can write to it,  I set up a Fat32 a while ago
<brmassa_> ops.
<brmassa_>  i always accessed my FAT partitions. but on gutsy, it complains!
<sebsebseb> why do you want a Fat32 anyway?
<brmassa_> for windows!
<sebsebseb> whcih version?
<brmassa_> im porting a linux app to windows.
<brmassa_> xp
<sebsebseb> you could run that in a virtual machine inside Linux :)  which is more cool
<sebsebseb> and XP uses NTFS
<sebsebseb> normalley
<brmassa_> my pc is not that powerful. so i need to reboot all time
<sebsebseb> and why da hell  would you want to port a Linux app to Windows :d
<sebsebseb> and which app?
<brmassa_> but to communicate with both, i use fat for windows
<sebsebseb> porting Linux apps to Windows hummmmmmmm it should be the other way around a lot :)  Windows apps such as Photoshop being ported to Linux
<sebsebseb> ,but no
<sebsebseb> and real computer games
<sebsebseb> that have been brought on a CD
<sebsebseb> or pirated from net :d
<sebsebseb> maybe they can help you in the WIndows channel :d
<sebsebseb> got my own problems with Gutsy to fix
<sebsebseb> so if your still here bye and if your lucky someone will be able to help you with your problem
<sebsebseb> and this channel seems to be dead again
<sebsebseb> a
<sebsebseb> b
<sebsebseb> c
<sebsebseb> 1
<sebsebseb> 2
<sebsebseb> 3
<sebsebseb> 4
<sebsebseb> 5
<sebsebseb> 6
<sebsebseb> 7
<pvandewyngaerde> 8
<sebsebseb> 9
<Tm_T> sebsebseb: stop
<sebsebseb> 10
<hydrogen> tm_t--
<Tm_T> hydrogen: thanks sir
<blizzow> will the current Opera package available off opera.com for feisty work under gutsy?
<hydrogen> the static one will..
<hydrogen> and I think the dynamic one
<hydrogen> I'v estill got it installed
<hydrogen> from before I upgraded to gutsy
<hydrogen>   Installed: 9.23-20070809.6feisty1
<blizzow> cool, thanks hydrogen
<[GuS] >  guys... now in latest Tribe Dolphin is the default file browseR?
<[GuS] >  how do i change again to konqueror?
<[GuS] > (Kubuntu)
<squee> I just installed Tribe 5, and while trying to upgrade it i'm getting errors with hal.  "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused" right after "*reloading system message bus config".  Anyone have any ideas?
<squee> I just installed Tribe 5, and while trying to upgrade it i'm getting errors with hal.  "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused" right after "*reloading system message bus config".  Anyone have any ideas?
<vader1102> squee, I have no clue what to tell you, but they will need say a message from /var/log/messages or something. Help them with the troubleshooting
<lupin> Hi I am on Tribe 5 of Gutsy and tried to install nvidia-glx-new via restrictied manager and when I restarted X failed to start and the error read something like missing libwfm
<squee> vader1102:  /var/log/messages contains 2 lines that aren't relevant. dbus is not starting and seems to be the problem
<crdlb> ah great ><
<crdlb> lupin, libwfb is a part of the nvidia driver required for 8000 series cards
<crdlb> ubuntu "forgot" it in nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> I can't believe it's still not fixed...
<vader1102> squee, i would ask then if they know a work around
<lupin> so how would I go about rectifying this issue?
<crdlb> lemme check launchpad
<lupin> I would of looked around online but I decided to take this as a chance to get more acquainted with terminal so I decided to install irssi and pop in here for help
<crdlb> lupin, there's a workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/98641/comments/70
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx-new]  Driver is missing libwfb breaking X on 8000 series cards" [High,Confirmed] 
<sparr> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kaddressbook_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070904-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sparr>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/kaddressbookplugin.desktop', which is also in package kontact
<sparr> confirm?
<crdlb> lupin, just switch to the nv driver to get X working
<lupin> kk could you do me a favor and email that link to me at jacobtapp@gmail.com so I can open it when I get X back up?
<crdlb> erm sure
<lupin> ty
<sam1338> bug 130325 is soooooooooo annoying :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-06
<squee> I just installed tribe 5 on one of my laptops and when I try to upgrade to the latest version HAL gives me an error "failed to open connection to system bus".  Dbus is failing to start.  I dont see anything on launchpad about this, does anyone have any idea on what I can do to get dbus running?
<crimsun> by "latest version," do you mean current gutsy?
<squee> crimsun:  yes
<crimsun> if so, it works fine here
<squee> crimsun:  It works fine on my other laptop as well, but not the xubuntu one.
<squee> alright I guess I'll try feisty on that laptop then
<gonzoism> i got some patches to apply to the kernel.  how do i get the source ubuntu uses ?   and do i need to apply patches from ubuntu to it ?
<sparr> is it bad that im getting kernel segfaults while doing dist-upgrade?
<sparr> [rhetorical] 
<gonzoism> maybe a better question would be: i ran sudo apt-get install kernel-package then cd /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22.10-generic/ &&sudo cp /boot/config-2.6.22.10-generic .config      now if i config'd saved, and built would i have the same kernel as stock gutsy kernel i'm using now ?
<gonzoism> i wish my name was buttercups.  maybe i can get it changed...
<buttercups> you wish
<buttercups> do you watch powerpuff girls
<gonzoism> no
<gonzoism> i would if i had cable.  i'm lucky to have lights way out here....
<xOR> hi
<sheldon> Hello, I just installed the openssh-server on here and I cannot connect remotely to it.  There is no firewall either. Please help
<sparr> after a gutsy dist-upgrade, firefox tells me "The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded" when i try to close a tab by middle clicking on it.  can anyone duplicate that?
<crimsun> I can't.
<sparr> konqueror is behaving much less fluidly also
<sparr> when i move photos out of a folder, the entire folder view is blanking then refreshing
<sparr> and shift+click in konqueror in preview mode is selecting weird groups
<sparr> and konqueror wont 'view' jpegs any more?1?
<sparr> it opens gimp (or one of a dozen other editors, my choice)
<sparr> like half the view modes are gone
<sparr> this is funked up
<sparr> i think someone made some mistakes in gutsy's kde packages
<sparr> very recently
<sparr> my tablet running gutsy from 2 weeks ago doesnt look anything like this
<Hobbsee> does the problem still occur when you move ~/.kde out of the way, and restart x?
<sparr> ill check.  but this isnt a configuration issue
<sparr> konqueror has fundamentally changed
<sparr> there are new sidebars, different types of views, a different top bar layout
<sparr> it could be that my old config doesnt play nice with the new konqueror, and ill try removing .kde to check that, but this seems deeper
<roe> what is the ubuntu way to burn a data CD?
<sparr> <bob>reboot!</bob>
<Toma-> roe: Places: CD/DVD Creator?
<Toma-> or grab gnomebaker <3
<sparr> new kde seems to be missing "walk through windows (all desktops)" shortcut...  help?
<tatters> anyone had problem with second hard drive after recent updates?
<tatters> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<funkja> How do I find a module that isn't installed? I am running Tribe 5 and am trying to load the module piix to make my DVD drive work, but I'm told Module piix is not found.
<spaz> hey all
<spaz> mapp: you remember t install that was broken
<spaz> s/t/my/
<spaz> ?
<spaz> well i found the problem
<spaz> i just fscked the drive
<spaz> and my god, i dunno how the heck it was doing as well as it was O_o
<spaz> thought i'd let you know that
<kousotu> anyone know how I could FTP to an xbox360 hooked on on Lan dirrectlyto my wireles Laptop?
<scizzo-> woho....got xgl going just fine on the machine now
<kousotu> scizzo-: congrats?
<RAOF> scizzo-: that'd be "sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl", right? :)
<kousotu> anyone know how I could FTP to an xbox360 hooked on on Lan dirrectlyto my wireless Laptop?
* rvalles sees xgl pointless with current hardware
<RAOF> rvalles: You obviously don't use nvidia hardware :)
<rvalles> better use plain xorg's xserver plus AIGLX
<rvalles> RAOF: I curiously use nvidia hardware x3.
<RAOF> Then you don't care about resume-from-suspend?  Or do you just not use desktop effects?
<rvalles> and I still think that AIGLX works way, way, way, way better
* RAOF finds xgl faster, and has fewer bugs.
<rvalles> than xgl, for desktop effects.
* rvalles finds it to be the opposite.
<scizzo-> RAOF: mostly for doing it auto in gdm and so on
<scizzo-> RAOF: the install of package is no problem...its the automation that is the problem for me mostly
<derekS> i am having an issue with where my notifications (from libnotify) show up. I have 2 monitors, i want them to show up on the right one, but they show up on the left one. is there a setting somewhere?
<scizzo-> rvalles: well the xgl server is actually working better for me in gutsy so..
<scizzo-> kousotu: no.....have never tried to do that
<t0phr3> hi all
<Kousotu> anyone know how I could FTP to an xbox360 hooked on on Lan dirrectlyto my wireless Laptop?
<scizzo-> Kousotu: no
<scizzo-> Kousotu: www.google.com
<scizzo-> Kousotu: :)
<Kousotu> scizzo-: I looked,found nothing helpful
<t0phr3> I cannot burn gutsy to a CD, i have tried everything that everyone has suggested and the disks are still corrupt
<scizzo-> Kousotu: then maybe you can't?
<t0phr3> PCLinuxOS burns fine, Dream Linux burns fine...but Ubuntu gutsy is always corrupt
<scizzo-> t0phr3: tribe 5?
<Kousotu> scizzo-: I'm sure it's possible
<Kousotu> scizzo-: I just need help doing it
<rvalles> scizzo-: gentoo here... gutsy just on a laptop :)
<t0phr3> scizzo-: any tribe
<t0phr3> scizzo-:they all fail
<rvalles> scizzo-: that laptop is ati-based... and works better with free drivers (200M... only from git.)
<scizzo-> rvalles: you are not a full blooded ubuntu freak? damn you!
<rvalles> scizzo-: I'm not a full blooded anything freak. I am a free mind :)
<scizzo-> rvalles: I remember when the fglrx drivers was cause big fuzz....that was a lot of fun.....really long time ago though
<scizzo-> rvalles: a nerd?
<scizzo-> rvalles: :D
<scizzo-> t0phr3: sounds weird
<scizzo-> t0phr3: you trying to burn it in windows or some other system?
<rvalles> scizzo-: here fglrx -> 3d crashes sometimes (gnash and webbrowsing = crash within the hour) and no STR.
<scizzo-> t0phr3: checked the md5 sum?
<t0phr3> scizzo-: windows, linux, different PCs
<t0phr3> scizzo-: MD5SUM is fine every time
<rvalles> scizzo-: a disaster... so happy the free driver finally accelerates it.
<scizzo-> t0phr3: hmmmm sounds really crazy
<scizzo-> rvalles: hehe... :)
<t0phr3> scizzo-: works great in virtualbox
<scizzo-> rvalles: apt-get moo
<t0phr3> scizzo-: if i burn the iso, the cd is corrupt
<rvalles> scizzo-: emerge moo :)
<scizzo-> rvalles: that works in gentoo also?
<scizzo-> rvalles: haha
<scizzo-> t0phr3: then I would suggest you to get feisty and try to burn that
<scizzo-> t0phr3: then use the update-manager to get gutsy if you really feel up for it
<rvalles> scizzo-: of course, larry the cow loves gentoo after all.
<scizzo-> rvalles: haha
<scizzo-> rvalles: someone must have been a little bored doing that... :D
<t0phr3> scizzo-: feisty is fine...thats how i got gutsy on my machines now
<scizzo-> t0phr3: well....can't really seem to find out why it would fail to burn the iso
<rvalles> scizzo-: naw, they were happy working on portage itself and so added it in the meanwhile
<rvalles> scizzo-: imagine the ego boost.
<scizzo-> rvalles: haha
<t0phr3> scizzo-: if PCLinuxOS failed then i would feel so bad about it but its just gutsy
<t0phr3> scizzo-: wouldn't*
<scizzo-> t0phr3: check if someone might have reported it as a bug
<scizzo-> t0phr3: however...the strange part is actually that all the tribe versions gets corrupt
<t0phr3> scizzo-: well, tribes and dailies
<scizzo-> t0phr3: my best suggestion is that you check the bugzilla
<scizzo-> t0phr3: if nothing there seems to give you any result...then maybe its time to do a bugreport...:P
<scizzo-> t0phr3: sorry...I am not that good with iso stuff
<t0phr3> scizzo-: you mean launchpad?
<scizzo-> t0phr3: yeah
<t0phr3> scizzo-: k
<scizzo-> t0phr3: best suggestion I have really
<scizzo-> t0phr3: I am not a developer
<scizzo-> t0phr3: so dont know that much really
<slavik> tribe5-amd64 livecd won't boot on core2quad, gives a message that kernel is alive, gives another line about kernel in mempatch and then black screen
<Stevo> does anyone know what might be causing my screen to go black (like it turned off black) at bootup?  i can hit ctrl+alt+bckspc and the CLI shows briefly.  i eventually have to power down via the power button.  the CLI is shown at that moment as well, but for only a moment.
<Nighthawk420_> hello everyone
<Nighthawk420_> i was sent here by nickrud of #ubuntu to get a copy of gutsy
<nickrud> hey, pelo sent you, I said it might be a good idea ;)
* pwnguin has finally packaged up titanion for gutsy
<Nighthawk420_> lol wat ever hehe
<pwnguin> deb     http://ppa.launchpad.net/jldugger/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<Nighthawk420_> that for me?
<pwnguin> to everyone living dangerously enough to install software from strangers ;)
<pwnguin> but not you direclty
<Nighthawk420_> wat is it?
<Nighthawk420_> im trying to get gutsy asa a last resort cuz fiesty wont work
<Nighthawk420_> and we ahve tried everything
<pwnguin> well get tribe 5
<IdleOne> pwnguin: what is it?
<pwnguin> IdleOne: it's a space shooter game, like galaga
<IdleOne> :/ cant play games on this old machine. not nearly enogh ram
<pwnguin> it should be pretty light on ram
<pwnguin> but it does need 3d
<IdleOne> enough either. I have so little ram that I cant even type all the leters in wrds
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> no 3d :/
<pwnguin> (it might even work without 3d hardware, but i sorta doubt it)
<pwnguin> i used to run a different game by the same guy on a k6-2 with 192 mb of ram
<IdleOne> well i got 192mb ram
<IdleOne> p3
* IdleOne gives it a shot
<pwnguin> but the 3d is likely end of story
<IdleOne> what was the other game and is it packaged?
<pwnguin> rrootage
<pwnguin> should be packaged
<IdleOne> yup it is
<pwnguin> debhelper is pretty nifty. as is the patching system
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> make -j is bad
<hydrogen> :)
<pwnguin> is good!
<DanaG> Aack, I've just now experienced the brokenness that is bcm43xx.
<DanaG> WPA2 doesn't work.
<pwnguin> be lucky you connect at all!
<DanaG> And this cardbus card's newest Windows drivers only support WPA1.
<DanaG> Even if I use WPA1, the connection is slow as hell.
<DanaG> It's not a big issue because I have wired anyway, but it's a learning experience -- now I know what everybody complains about.
<IdleOne> pwnguin: I cant play rrootage graphics are way to slow :/
<pwnguin> IdleOne: then titanion's likely out of the question
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> I need to upgrade this machine
<pwnguin> too bad intel doesnt make discrete cards
<IdleOne> or maybe just setup a webserver and get a new machine
<DanaG> Isthere any way to find better Windows drivers to use under ndiswrapper?
<roe> anyone else have an issue with the spell check of OOo
<Hobbsee> DanaG: check which chipset, and search by chipset #
<Hobbsee> there are a nice lot of marvell drivers out there that i used for a while
<Adlai> on an amd64 machine running gutsy, keyboard shortcuts don't work, the window manager doesn't use the focus settings I've created, and the titlebar is a bit messed up (doesn't show everything)
<Adlai> I have a feeling this is a problem with gnome-settings-daemon, but I'm not entirely sure
<Adlai> has anyone seen something like this before, or know how I could get more debugging information?
<sparr> just had my first data loss due to gutsy's unstable-ness
<sparr> :(
<fignew> sparr, playing with fire ;)
<fignew> awwww
<thumper> I'm getting boot failure with the following message after upgrading: [time]  device-mapper: table 254:2: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<thumper> even on the safe-mode boot options
<randy026> I know that this is for "effects" but  How do I make windows quit "snapping" to the edges in compiz-fusion?
<randy026> no one there is alive lol
<DanaG> aack, gnomevfs can't connect to my router's embedded ssh server.
<DanaG> gnomevfs-info on the URI gives this, after the password prompt:
<DanaG> Error: I/O error
<DanaG> Wow, that's helpful.  :P
<sparr> can anyone confirm that gutsy konqueror 'rotate' function on xcf images (gimp's format) destroys the file?
<ironmatar> im about to install gutsy due to the fiesty install not working with cedega and everything for eve -online   is there anything anything at all i can do to garuntee myself a properly working OS that wont be bugged in 2 days or a month or whatever...i had a xp install run for 3 years plus on my last system  befoer the system died  and so far easy ubuntu has been nothing but a non/partly funstioning headach
<ironmatar> fiesty is suposedly a flawless working system with cedega which is supposed to be easy to use    so why am i ahveing this headach
<RAOF> ironmatar: Dunno.
<RAOF> But Gutsy at this point is unlikely to be your answer.
<ironmatar> i want my comp back and my gameing entertainment back   i have a decent system  msi k9n platinum sli  gigbyte 8500 gt w 512 mb cache 2 gb ocz memory  wd 16mb cache 250 gb hd   so i dont understand how that could be a problem
<ironmatar> amd dual core 3800
<ironmatar> iv tried both live cd iso's and the alt iso's for fiesty
<ironmatar> iv had this install running for 4 days now without issues  but iv not tried to imstall the vid driver or the updates  which so far Always borks my install
<ironmatar> my friend has suggested a computer shop might help  but how many are conversant with linux
<ironmatar> i dont understand why the install breaks when i add the updates and the vidio driver
<ironmatar> what can i do"?
<ironmatar> i dont have 200 bucks to go spend on another micoblows xp cd
<randy026> ironmatar, you do know that gutsy is a alpha OS right?
<ironmatar> yes  but fiesty is not working for me  and after following help advice for weeks and not getting anywhwere except another re-install of fiesty  i need something that works  paying for cedega  and my time is burning up and the blasted os wotn stay in one piece
<randy026> ironmatar, and from what I hear eve online has a linux port
<ironmatar> its in the beginnign stages  and transgameing are the ones working on it
<randy026> I see..
<nanonyme> i've heard eve online works on wine though
<ironmatar> meanwhile i need a os that works with cedega
<randy026> so whats the problem with installing cedega?
<ironmatar> if fiesty wouldent break every time i update it  id be a lot farther ahead
<ironmatar> but ever time i apply the 119 updates   its borked agian
<ironmatar> i attempted to apply the updates in blocks   that did not work either
<ironmatar> as some blasted updates are linked to others
<ironmatar> cedega installs and is supposed t5o work flawlessly with eve  yet iv never gotten to the login screen  it starts up and 30 seconds later the intro screen blips away and notheing happens
<ironmatar>  so what can i do
<ironmatar> is theer some kind of order to installing things im missing here?
<nanonyme> maybe cedega is broken and you should send a bug report?
<ironmatar> after messing around with this for like 3 weeks now iv narrowed the problem i am getting in gernal on my install to the update packages
<ironmatar> some people ahve suggested its my vidio card in general  though i cant understand why even though i ahve to full manuel install the driver
<Adlai> sparr: I remember that happening even on non-gutsy
<sparr> very very very bad
<sparr> almost cost me some signed photos
<sparr> now...  backups!
<Adlai> yeah, I'm _very_ wary of "auto-rotate" features after that
<RAOF> ironmatar: "Full manual install the driver"?
<Adlai> f-spot photo manager seems to do a nice job
<RAOF> This seems a bad idea, one that will make updates likely to break.
<Adlai> so does imagemagick, but we knew that already =P
<nanonyme> true, better idea to make install packages oneself if you need newer drivers...
<Adlai> speaking of newer drivers
<ironmatar>   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  sudo sh NV tab complete  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Adlai> who else bought an nvidia card two weeks ago because they were sick of awful ati support
<Adlai> and is incredibly pissed at their timing, given amd's announcement today
<ironmatar> sthat kind full amuel install
<nanonyme> hmm, i must have missed the announcement
<nanonyme> what was that about?
<Amaranth> Adlai: dude it'll be a year before you get anything useful from amd's announcement today
<Amaranth> nanonyme: o_O
<Adlai> Amaranth: really?
<Adlai> nanonyme: they're promising decent support
<Amaranth> nanonyme: full specifications for their r500 cards
<ironmatar>  and cedega says that a good install    passed all tests
<nanonyme> ah
<Amaranth> nanonyme: and a 'framework' 2d driver by the end of the year
<Adlai> Amaranth: why do you say a year?
<Adlai> did they say that?
<Adlai> I had a few months stuck in my head
<Amaranth> Adlai: Because they aren't going to work on it
<Amaranth> Adlai: They're going to release this stuff and leave it to the xorg community to finish it
<nanonyme> Amaranth, sounds good considering it's quite possible drivers for intel cards pass both nvidia and ati with the current rate :)
<Amaranth> Which is fine, that's all we've ever asked for
<Amaranth> nanonyme: if intel (or someone else) put as much effort into the linux drivers as the vista drivers you'd be surprised how powerful an x3100 is
<Amaranth> powerful enough that from what i've heard aero works best with intel
<nanonyme> heh
<Amaranth> even though the ati and nvidia stuff is supposed to be way faster
<Adlai> Amaranth: sure, the open source drivers will take a while
<ironmatar> so i dont know what i am doing wrong with the installing  as i get a good install from cd then i run in terminal  apt-get update  upgrade and install build-essential  then the video driver and thinsg seems fine  n i hit the updats  and its ruined andlong long period of carerfulling installing work
<Adlai> but I'm not _that_ intense about free software
<Adlai> I'll be happy with proprietary drivers that support everything
<Amaranth> Adlai: oh, fglrx with texture_from_pixmap is about a month away
<Adlai> yeah, everything I read said 2007 Q4
<nanonyme> Amaranth, well, we can't really expect proper drivers from them with all the game producers targeting windows
<Adlai> which is about upon us
<ironmatar> so i rippd the gutsy iso to cd n thought id try that
<Adlai> alright, it's tea time
<Adlai> cheers
<nanonyme> o/
<ironmatar> so am i missing anything important in my install methods?
<ironmatar> i went by housecall to get a hd scan but that dosent work without the flash plugins and evrything i hvent even tried to install yet
<Adlai> what did...
<Adlai> wait
<Adlai> _what_?
<Adlai> you're trying to scan your hard drive
<Adlai> with flash
<Adlai> please explain this to me
<ironmatar> Housecall is symtec's online viris scanner    it pwnzrz just about every viri or trojan ever invented
<ironmatar> google it
<ironmatar> i love the thing   its updated constantly evr day
<ironmatar> anytime iv suspected a problem of that kind i go there
<Adlai> but...viruses don't exist on linux
<ironmatar> however if u suspect your irc program has become infected i also suggest  #nohack on dalnet if it still exsists
<ironmatar> you really belive that?
<nanonyme> Adlai, worms do
<Adlai> ain't no worms on me
<nanonyme> maybe not but the claim that there are no viruses for linux sounds like ignorance
<Adlai> sorry?
<nanonyme> it's just not true
<nanonyme> afaik the first viruses were written for *nixes, after all
<Adlai> I usually assume people are smart enough to disbelieve any sweeping generalization, at least a little bit
<Adlai> a fairly foolish assumption, but I like it
<RAOF> nanonyme: It's just that there are, as far as I'm aware, no linux viruses "in the wild".
<ironmatar> 4 rules of alpha city  1 keep your laser handy  2 trust no One 3 TRUST the computer 4 the Computer! is your friend!
<nanonyme> might be true. although running chkrootkit on crontab might be a good idea in any case
<Adlai> I'm also constantly amazed at how critical most people think their system is
<Adlai> honestly, if someone hijacked my computer, I really wouldn't care
<nanonyme> a system doesn't need to be critical to be hacked
<nanonyme> most hacked computers are nowadays used for ddos'ing critical systems
<Adlai> right, I just wouldn't really mind
<ironmatar> you would when the fed showed at yer door
<Adlai> if I noticed, I would reformat
<Adlai> if not, so be it
<nanonyme> it's not your computer that matters, it's your internet connection
<Adlai> my computer's extra cycles are getting used for something at least
<nanonyme> the computer is just the body that each zombie must have
<Adlai> personally, I think ISPs should be responsible for that
<Adlai> if they allow malicious traffic to get to my computer and infect it
<nanonyme> ...
<blued> AOL will help you with that
<RAOF> It's not malicious traffic.
<Adlai> I shouldn't be the one held responsible if my computer starts generating malicious packets that they then transmit
<nanonyme> yeah, they should rather cut all connectivity if they think you're being hacked
<scheater6> Has anyone managed to get 2.6.22-10-rt (the real time kernel from the gusty repos) working on Fesity?
<nanonyme> then see when your uptime drops to 2 hours a day
<ironmatar> you really wnt your isp to be able to cencor what you do on the net?
<RAOF> scheater6: I haven't even been able to get it to work on *Gutsy* :)
<jussi01> scheater6: not me persoanlly, but I know others that have
<jussi01> scheater6: it does not have restricted driver support
<Adlai> sure, it's not feasible
<scheater6> raof: well, that's encouraging!
<RAOF> scheater6: To be fair, that's cause I wanted my nvidia drivers, which don't build against it.
<scheater6> jussi01: I don't particularly need restricted driver support, at least I'm pretty sure I don't.  I just need the newer kernel because of my sound card.
<Adlai> I just don't like the idea that my grandmother sets up her computer and connects it to the internet, and a few months later gets served for computer fraud or something
<jussi01> scheater6: what sort of graphix cord you have?
<jussi01> !offtopic | Adlai
<ubotu> Adlai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scheater6> jussi01: dear lord...this is going on a dinosaur that I've turned into a digital audio workstation...I'm pretty sure it's integrated graphics, therefore I'm going with Intel.
* Adlai grumbles
<jussi01> scheater6: lol, ok then... :)
<scheater6> jussi01: the trippy thing is, the generic kernel installs fine, but the rt hits a dependency problem - or at least what seems like a dependency problem
<jussi01> scheater6: maybe try posting on the rt sticky  under Multimedia Production section on Ubuntu forums
<scheater6> already done
<ironmatar> good install from cd then i run in terminal  apt-get update  upgrade and install build-essential  then the video driver and thing seems fine  n i hit the updates  and its borked agian   with fiesty   am i doing anything wrong here ?
<jussi01> ok, no joy then...
<ironmatar> sequence problem?
<jussi01> scheater6: try jumping into #ubuntustudio - if abogiani comes in, corner him....
<scheater6> jussi01:  This is apparently a very weird problem, or else no one but me seems to care.  Apparently few are running an Audiophile 192 sound card on ubuntu studio and has figured out that only the newer kernels support it.
<scheater6> jussi01: thanks for the name.  I've been asking on that channel for a few days now with no answer.
<jussi01> scheater6: yeah, sounds weird. have you tried it on a different machine??
<scheater6> jussi01: it's my only desktop at the moment
<scheater6> I know the card has issues with Linux.  The icensamble driver didn't work right with it until 2.6.21, and it wasn't fully supported until 2.6.22-9
<ironmatar>  any ideas from anyone ?
<jussi01> scheater6: I need to go... work calls. I'll be back on later, if you are around
<DanaG> When I try the -rt kernel, dbus doesn't work.
<DanaG> It's odd.
<scheater6> jussi01: probably not tonight, but thanks anyway.  I'll be around later in the week
<jussi01> scheater6: send me an email with the errors. jussi01 at gmail . com
<scheater6> will do
<ironmatar> is my problem so hard i ghought at least in here i could find some answers
<scheater6> ironmatar: doesn't mean your problem is that hard man, just maybe no one who is paying attention knows how to fix it.  It's asking a room full of random people a very specific question - maybe it's the wrong time or the wrong place.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41427
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41427 in ubuntu ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Medium,Incomplete] 
<scheater6> I've asked the question about the real time kernels you just saw me and jussi talking about in various channels and forums for weeks with  not a single response until now.  Such is the beast of community help.  If I understand your explination right, it's a problem with feisty.  try asking in #ubuntu
<DanaG> Completely unrelated to any present conversation, but I just ran into it again.
<DanaG> It's quite extremely annoying.
<ironmatar> iv pent weeks of my entertaiment time  attempetng to get Easy! to use ubuntu and  iv been suggested to try gutsy   my system ought to run my fairly uncomplecated requirements of this os with out hassles
<blued> first thing I'd do if your frustrated is document everything on a webpage.  Starting with what you do to build the system, then include the errors your seeing.  A detailed list of the hardware as well.  That lets you point people to your page and give them an idea of what the issue is.
<blued> plus, if anyone else is having the problem, once it's solved the page would be a good resource for them :)
<ironmatar> if it matters i run a corp ingame with several billions in assets and 10+ members and there are a lot of thinsg already requireing my attiention  hassels with the os and just getting ingame is not one of them
<Hobbsee> ironmatar: it doesnt sound like you should be running gutsy.
<Hobbsee> for multiple reasons.
<ironmatar> then i should just ignore the 119 updates?
<Hobbsee> then you should go back to feisty, or use another distro.
<Hobbsee> or if cedega is the problem, then contact them.
<DanaG> Plus, if it works fine on Windows, it may be worth it just to make Windows work well and consistently.   And then do everything else in Linux.
<DanaG> I run games in Windows, because I don't want to deal with Wine and/or Cedega.
<DanaG> But I do all my web browsing in Linux, because the windows font rendering gives me bloodshot eyes.
<ironmatar> i would be useing my xp cd now except for the fact that they have broken it by removing sp1 from the updates scheg as its a original xp home cd
<DanaG> Is it an OEM disk, locked to a specific system?
<DanaG> If not, you should be able to use any XP Home cd to install, and just use your product key.
<ironmatar> and in 4 days my case was shuffeled between 6 diffrent departments and 20 people until i dident know who to talk to
<ironmatar> it installed just fine but they have wgav now that installs befoer the updater and borked it
<DanaG> If you still have a working (as in, not damaged) XP CD, you can slipstream SP2 directly into it, so it'll install without dealing with WGA, and with SP2 already installed.
<DanaG> Though that's a topic not so relevant to this channel.  The website http://www.msfn.org/ can help.
<DanaG> I usually like to keep both Windows and Linux on my system -- if one breaks, you can use the other to research how to fix it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, where can I find recent BCM4306 (cardbus) drivers to use under ndiswrapper?
<DanaG> The drivers I'm ndiswrapping (yay, new word) are from 2004.
<matsalka> hi, does these tribe updates come also by dist-update?
<RAOF> matsalka: Yes.  Because a tribe is just a snapshot.
<matsalka> ok
<matsalka> then i should have the latest
<RAOF> Indeed.
<ironmatar> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com    who is running this site?  and why is it so slow?
<matsalka> is it slow?
<ironmatar> it regularly posts dlods to me at under 30kb a sec
<ironmatar> sometimes as bad as under 10k
<matsalka> PLEASE, DON'T ABUSE OUR SERVER !!!
<matsalka> If you got to this page, your are likely from one of the countries (many from past USSR countries or China) that are frequently abusing and overloading our server.
<matsalka> lol
<ironmatar> i hit the beginning od get apt update pack for that part and the dload just dropps off
<matsalka> dl speeds around 30 KB/s for me
<matsalka> you can always use another archive
* DanaG uses mirrors.kernel.org.
<se7en^Of^9> if i have 2 computer do i have to update both or is there a way to download the upgrades only once
<pvandewyngaerde> you can copy the content of the folder /var/cache/apt/archives/      to the other machine
<jscinoz> Has alsa been fixed to work on the santa-rosa platform in the .10 kernel?
<Eq|work> jscinoz : possibly for you.. it's gone backwards for me.. it used to recognise the card, just not work.. now it does neither.
<Eq|work> i do remember that my sound chipset is different from yours.. mine is sigmatel.
<jscinoz> yeah, mine worked in .9, but nothing in .10
<Eq|work> i'm just referring to .10
<jscinoz> tried recompiling alsa drivers from normal source, mercurial, and alsa-source package
<Eq|work> i get the same behaviour in .10 now as i did in .9 - bupkis.
<Eq|work> but just after .10's release i got /something/
<jscinoz> the ones compiled from alsa-source package are the only ones that the module will load with, the others give unkown symbol
<Eq|work> just no sound.
<Eq|work> did you run depmod -a ?
<jscinoz> well now, if i modprobe snd-hda-intel it loads with no errors, but asoundconf returns no devices
<jscinoz> yes i ran depmod -a
<Eq|work> what if you insmod it with the module parameter you had to use? the 3stack thingy
<jscinoz> i did
<Eq|work> iirc modprobe isn't very good at passing those options from the command line.
<jscinoz> what command should i use for insmod?
<jscinoz> "sudo insmod snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch"?
<jscinoz> eq?
<Eq|work> yeah, try that
<jscinoz> says file not found
<Eq|work> ah, yeah
<Eq|work> you need to be in the module dir
<Eq|work> and i think you may need to specify the module filename..
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> "error inserting, already exists"
<jscinoz> did an rmmod snd-hda-intel, now insmod returns unkown symbol
<Jordan_U> jscinoz: What are you trying to do / what was the original problem?
<jscinoz> ALSA wont run on the .10 kernel on a santa rosa laptop
<Jordan_U> jscinoz: Is this a known bug? If so can you link to it?
<Eq|work> i think it depends on the chipset
<jscinoz> the module loads correctly with "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch"
<jscinoz> I've been told its a known bug, but i cant find it on launchpad
<jscinoz> give me a sec
<jscinoz> nope cant find it
<Jordan_U> jscinoz: You should file one, by whom were you told it was a known bug? Do you remember?
<jscinoz> nope
<jscinoz> someone in this channel
<jscinoz> they said it was common to all santa-rosa laptops, that they couldnt run alsa with snd-hda-intel post .10 kernel
<Eq|work> don't remember anyone saying that myself.. though i haven't paid that much attention
<jscinoz> gah i hate this
<jscinoz> wait...
<jscinoz> i just ran a dmesg | grep -i "hda" and noticed something suspect.. "[ 2406.732000]  ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1020: hda-intel: no codecs initialized"
<jscinoz> apparently i need a codec of some kind :P
<Jordan_U> jscinoz: Sounds similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/120305
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120305 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Cannot modprobe snd-hda-intel following upgrade to Feisty" [High,Triaged] 
<Eq|work> ironically, afaict my sound should work..
<jscinoz> yeah i saw that, but i can actually load the module
<jscinoz> i just dont get any sound or any cards listed in asoundconf
<Eq|work> jscinoz : which was your sound chipset?
<jscinoz> one sec
<jscinoz> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Eq|work> yeah, that's not enough info
<Eq|work> it says that for mine as well
<Eq|work> i happen to know mine is a sigmatel
<jscinoz> hang on let me check what it said on the config page when i bought it
<jscinoz> gah i doubt this will help, but according to dell its a software card "Sound blaster HD codec" or something like that
<Eq|work> odd..
<Eq|work> if you go to the support section of their site and put in the service tag, what does it say it is?
<jscinoz> cant tell you right now, dont have the tag handy
<jscinoz> its an XPS m1330 if that helps you
<jscinoz> be right back, need to restart X
* Eq|work yawns
<jscinoz> hey again
<Eq|work> jscinoz : mine is a sigmatel stac 92xx..
<jscinoz> is it working?
<Eq|work> jscinoz : no.. but from what i've seen in launchpad it seems it ought to be
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> games are so boring without sound
<Eq|work> and according to dells website, that's what you get in the m1330 as well
<Eq|work> though i had to choose vista as the os to get that info out of them..
<Eq|work> useless gits that they are
<Eq|work> jscinoz : try it with model=ref ?
<jscinoz> alright one sec
<jscinoz> nope
<jscinoz> still no cards listed
<contrast83> jscinoz: did the work on any other linux installs?
<jscinoz> it worked on the .9 kernel
<Eq|work> contrast83 : it worked with the .9 kernel..
<jscinoz> it hasnt worked since .10
<contrast83> oh ok... was gonna suggest disabling the onboard sound in the bios if there is any - that's what i had to do - but i doubt that's it.
<Eq|work> contrast83 : it's a laptop.. there's ONLY the onboard sound
<contrast83> oh ok. sorry, came in late.
<Eq|work> np
<Eq|work> jscinoz : looks like we're now both having the same problem
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> things are so boring without sound
<Eq|work> i may have a look into it a bit later.. but reencoding a dvd atm, so in the wrong os
<Jordan_U> jscinoz: Eq|work You should confirm the bug report that one of you has of course mande ;)
<Eq|work> not made one.. figured someone else would, and wasn't that concerned at the time
<jscinoz> i'd rather not file one right now, i'm half asleep, id sound like an idiot
<Eq|work> heh
<Eq|work> i'll have more of a look into it later, then file one if it's still not working.. else i'll file one w/ workaround
<jscinoz> slightly off topic but, any of you guys know how to have a checkbox on a table in java?
<ikonia> very off topic
<jscinoz> :P
<dns_56> i am trying to compile git compiz-fusion but i need x11-xcb, do i need to rebuild the x packages or something?
<mon^rch> wonder how long before x gets fixed... it's kinda annoying to have to disable compiz to play a game or watch a screensaver
<Eq|work> mon^rch : that's not an X issue
<mon^rch> oh?
<Eq|work> it's a compiz/gfx issue
<mon^rch> what then?
<Eq|work> mostly compiz
<mon^rch> ok ty fyi
<Eq|work> compiz uses the 3d acceleration of your card, leaving it unavailable for anything else to use
<dns_56> any idea if there are packages for x11-xcb, which is a build dep for compiz from git
<nanonyme> btw, please don't have compiz on in gutsy by default when it gutsy goes stable. some people wanted that to happen, can't understand why :/
<nanonyme> -it
<mon^rch> cos it's really pretty? :/
<Eq|work> nanonyme : afaik it's going to be.
<Eq|work> it's not hard to turn off though
<nanonyme> sigh
<mon^rch> and makes vista's desktop effects look a little primitive...
<dns_56> it is improving and getting more stable but not stable enough
<Eq|work> dns_56 : look through the xorg packages..
<nanonyme> 13:33 < Eq|work> compiz uses the 3d acceleration of your card, leaving it unavailable for anything else to use
<Jordan_U> nanonyme: Why not have it on by default?
<nanonyme> that's the reason
<Trewas> http://hoegsberg.blogspot.com/2007/08/redirected-direct-rendering.html <- that extension is needed to X to make windowed opengl apps usable with compiz
<Eq|work> i have to admit, i do agree with nanonyme on this one..
<Eq|work> Trewas : and what about fullscreen stuff? or did they finally fix that?
<Trewas> Eq|work: I don't know if the problems with fullscreen apps are fault of compiz or drivers, but that does not need new X extensions to work
<Trewas> many apps can use 3d acceleration at the same time, so one compiz using it all the time does not prevent others from using it too
<Eq|work> Trewas : last time i used compiz for more than 30s it took your 3d card and left it so that nothing else would detect hardware 3d capabilities
<jscinoz> I find to the contrary trewas, if i run anythign else with 3d acceleration while compiz is running, x restarts it self
<elmargol> Is there a specific time set for the Tribe CD 6?
<Eq|work> see the topic
<Jordan_U> Eq|work: That is not Compiz but XGL
<Eq|work> Jordan_U : i should mention it was around a year ago that i last looked at it much
<Eq|work> possibly more
<Jordan_U> Eq|work: XGL was a hack, AIGLX is not. Everyone but people with ATI cards now use AIGLX, and ATI is *finally* adding support for it in fglrx too now.
<Eq|work> about time.
* Jordan_U remembers the pain of trying to get Compiz working during Dapper testing
<Jordan_U> Things have come a LONG way since then :)
<Eq|work> heh
<ikonia> Jordan_U: an interesting think is that some key distros still use xgl - and some xorg errors still reference aiglx as "xgl"
<ikonia> s/think/thing
<Trewas> heh, compiz does not even start anymore even though the intel driver is supposed to be one the few which actually works
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I havn't seen any errors referencing aiglx as XGL
<ikonia> Jordan_U I'll try to dig a few out
<ikonia> not many, just a few subtle ones
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I am glad that the phase of calling desktop effects "XGL" is over :)
<ikonia> Jordan_U I still see it every now and then
<Eq|work> Trewas : 's working fine for me on the intel driver
<Eq|work> i wonder if i can install straight off the graphical installer yet.
<Trewas> "Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" which exists according to glxinfo
<crdlb> Trewas, glxinfo|grep direct
<yaccin> i tried adding styleclock to my kicker applet and my xserver crashed \o/
<crdlb> Trewas, it needs to actually appear in "GLX extensions"
<crdlb> anywhere else doesn't count
<Trewas> crdlb: direct rendering yes, but apparently that extension is only mentioned in "server glx extensions" and "client glx extensions"
<crdlb> indeed
<crdlb> did you compile compiz from source?
<Jordan_U> Trewas: ATI ?
<Trewas> crdlb: no, whatever is in gutsy, it used to work a month or so ago
<crdlb> Trewas, try this: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace ccp
<crdlb> shouldn't be needed with packages though (because of the wrapper script)
<jscinoz> what does the ccp do?
<Trewas> crdlb: didn't work either... not that I care much, when it last worked compiz did not offer anything for me above metacity and breaks keyboard shortcuts etc
<ulive> Hi :
<ulive> I'm running tribe 5 and I'm having problems installing the system due to the refreshing of the devices when partitioning.
<ulive> so I decided to download and install the alt. version
<ulive> Now I've downloaded it and I want to burn it
<ulive> but the LIVE cd won't release the cdrom drive..
<ulive> is there any way to bypass this so I can burn my CD?
<Eq|work> you can't boot off the livecd and burn something
<ulive> Eq|work: okay :(
<Eq|work> you could try doing the partitioning by hand with the livecd, then using the livecd as normal
<ulive> what do you mean using the live cd as normal?
<ulive> Eq|work: ok.. I'll have to find a way to repair the grub so I can boot in windows and burn it there.
<Ayabara> hey. I have a problem with thunderbird on gutsy. when I open some mails it crashes without a trace, while for others it opens fine..
<arjayc> does anyone know why sound juicer disappears when i hit the 'edit profiles' button?
<hylje> it probably got an error
<hylje> thats one thing that should get improvement
<snadge> will the new ati drivers make it in time for gutsy?
<arjayc> no errors messages get displayed it just goes silently,  would an error be logged any where?
<hylje> i dont know how gui apps tend to do it
<arjayc> ok thanks
<hylje> try running the app in console
<hylje> it gets the output
<arjayc> yeah just tried
<arjayc> segfault
<hylje> ouch
<slytherin> Who handles gutsy Alternate CD ISOs?
<Amaranth> slytherin: no one here
<Amaranth> slytherin: they're automatically built
<Amaranth> slytherin: like i said, the daily ISOs are almost always oversized
<Amaranth> they get trimmed down around a release
<slytherin> Amaranth: Yes, i wouldn't be concerned if the sizes for both arch were close. Assuming that difference is due to some firmware included for 32 bit release, 16MB is still large.
<Amaranth> 16MB is nothing
<Amaranth> although usually the amd64 one is the bigger one
<slytherin> Amaranth: Anyway, I will keep watch.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Is anyone here using Splashy?
<hylje> hmm how do i install .debs i downloaded
<hylje> command line preferably
<Belboz99> hey all, I hate to ask a stupid question, but what time and time zone is Tribe 6 being released?
<Belboz99> and would there be any difference if I simply updated Tribe 5?
<Hobbsee> Belboz99: it wont be, see the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list
<Hobbsee> Belboz99: usually in european timezones, as that's when most of the release team is up
<Belboz99> thought so
<Hobbsee> and no, there wouldnt
<Belboz99> thanks
<slytherin> hylje: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<hylje> thanks
<hylje> i just managed to look it up at the very second :P
<slytherin> hylje: The package might be dependent on some other packages as well. Check that before installing
<sque> Hi!
<sque> Did anyone managed to play DVD's from gutsy?
<mewt> hi everyone
<sque> I think i tried everything, I install libreaddvd3, libdvdnav, I executed /usr/share.../install_css.sh
<Telep> sque: hmm I just installed libdvdcss2 and w32codecs from medibuntu repos and dvds work fine
<sque> ffmpeg.. everything.. but totem keeps complaining that he cant play DVD and every other program just dont play (mplayer, vlc)
<sque> Telep, I did that too :S
<mewt> can I pick an itch with someone ? why does gutsy insist installing a -386 kernel to install nvidia-glx-new ?
<sque> Telep: at medibuntu whuch channel do you use? gutsy? or the previous? feisty?
<mewt> it renders me smp-less :(
<Telep> gutsy
<sque> Telep: me 2
<sque> Telep: so it is my fault! I should keep up searching then...
<sque> Telep: which program do you use? totem? or vlc?
<mewt> anyone ?
<elmargol> Is there a way to resize a alternate cd image?
<Telep> both worked fine
<sque> nice...
<elmargol> the iso i downloaded is oversized for my media :(
<Pici> elmargol: Oversized? It shouldnt be.
<elmargol> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/gutsy-alternate-i386.OVERSIZED <-
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> why did you download the one that explicitly says oversized?
<Pici> Yes, that is my question as well.
<elmargol> because it is the only one avaiable
<hydrogen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/gutsy-alternate-i386.iso
<Pici> I see plenty of other files there.
<hydrogen> if you want an alternative
<elmargol> thats the same file :D
<Toma-> elmargol: you could remaster it and strip the FOSS software from it
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> so it is
<hydrogen> thats why its daily rather than the file one :)
<Pici> elmargol: Is there any reason you need the daily iso?
<elmargol> No I just build it using jigdo. and the packages for tribe 5 arent anymore on the server :(
<slytherin> elmargol: That is the issue I was discussing a while ago. In any case you don't need to burn it to use it.
<Toma-> hydrogen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization just skip the customization part and delete the WIndows software
<sam1338> does the gutsy install cd support and enable modification of lvm partitions yet?
<sam1338> i dont want to have to repartition my hard disk
<slytherin> sam1338: install as in 'Alternate CD'? The one with text installer?
<sam1338> either
<sam1338> slytherin whatever lets me install ubuntu onto lvm
<Ayabara> hey. gutsy is supposed to have better support for using 2 screens, right? I have a Lenovo R60 in a docking station and and external LCD. With the default drivers I only got picture on the LCD. When I installed the restricted ATI drivers I get the same image on both. Is there an easy way to setup "dual screen" or "big desktop"?
<Ayabara> should I use aticonfig for that purpose?
<sam1338> Ayabara use the ati control center
<slytherin> sam1338: I think the Alternate CD does support it. Don't really remember. It has been a long time since I installed Ubuntu
<Ayabara> sam1338: there is a control center? yippi :-)
<sam1338> i could really do with a guide to installing ubuntu onto lvm
<Pici> !lvm | sam1338
<ubotu> sam1338: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sam1338> Ayabara yeah the catalyst control center though it pails in comparison to the nvidia setings tool
<Ayabara> sam1338: ok. do I have do download from ati's site?
<sam1338> Ayabara cant remember i havent used ati for a while
<mewt> damn 112mb of updates :/  hehehehe
<slytherin> Ayabara: Isn't there a display config tool in System->Administration? It should help I guess. But I neither have ati not dual screen
<lucasvo> hm, I just dist-upgraded to gutsy... I did that before. But it somehow trashed my X.
<slytherin> lucasvo: Which card?
<lucasvo> slytherin: ati r250
<sam1338> does anybody know if gparted detects lvm partitions?
<Ayabara> slytherin: hey. there it was. I looked in the wrong place
<lucasvo> slytherin: dapper manages to configure it just fine.
<slytherin> lucasvo: a simple 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then a restart should do I guess. Tell mw if it doesn't.
<lucasvo> slytherin: I already did that
<lucasvo> slytherin: I get the same error: no screens found
<sam1338> the alernate install cd uses an installer similar to the debian command line installer?
<slytherin> lucasvo: What was the version of Ubuntu previously?
<slytherin> sam1338: yes
<lucasvo> slytherin: 6.06
<lucasvo> slytherin: there was an error while upgrading
<lucasvo> dpkg --configure -a won't work
<sam1338> slytherin so is the partitioner exactly the same as the debian netinst partitioner? if so then i should have no problems
<slytherin> lucasvo: What error?
<lucasvo> slytherin: well, that list is quite long. all sorts of X packages fail to configure
<slytherin> sam1338: Yes, that is what I believe. But look for second opinion
<sam1338> slytherin ok thanks
<slytherin> lucasvo: Did you try to do 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<lucasvo> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> lucasvo: No errors?
<lucasvo> slytherin: unmet depends
<slytherin> lucasvo: For which package?
<lucasvo> slytherin: libxdmcp6
<sam1338> im now waiting for tribe 6 to be released so i can install ubuntu
<lucasvo> slytherin: perl, xserver-xorg-core
<slytherin> lucasvo: Se if you have package ubuntu-desktop (or k/xubuntu-desktop depending on your DE) installed. If not do it.
<lucasvo> slytherin: fails
<slytherin> lucasvo: same error?
<sam1338> does anybody know what time tribe6 will be released?
<Telep> Argh, Thunderbird keeps crashing on me
<lucasvo> slytherin: yes
<Pici> sam1338: Check the release schedule in the topic
<lucasvo> Telep: there's a bug about it, I had the same problem
<Telep> lucasvo: does it simply freeze with you too?
<lucasvo> Telep: I can't tell you which #, it's rather odd to use w3m :)
<lucasvo> Telep: yes, there are several different bugs.
<sam1338> Pici it says the date but not the time
<lucasvo> Telep: mine freezes immediatly after the start
<Pici> sam1338: When its done.
<Telep> lucasvo: ok thanks for the info
<Telep> yeah
<lucasvo> Telep: there's another one with random crashes
<Telep> lucasvo:  with me it works for a while but then when I go back to it after a couple of minutes it's frozen
<lucasvo> slytherin: any idea?
<slytherin> lucasvo: What is version of libc6?
<lucasvo> slytherin: 2.6.1-ubuntu3
<slytherin> lucasvo: Do one thing. Try removing all the packages that give you unmet deps. Do an apt-get update and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lucasvo> slytherin: ok I will try
<mewt> why does nvidia-glx-new install a -386 kernel ?
<mewt> can it be used on -generic ?
<mewt> having to use a -386 kernel loses me my smp support
<lucasvo> slytherin: It looks like I'm not even good enough for this simple job... Uhm, when I try to remove them, apt spits me out a 3pages long list of dependency problems
<slytherin> lucasvo: How are you trying to remove?
<lucasvo> slytherin: apt-get remove ...
<slytherin> mewt: File a bug
<slytherin> lucasvo: Leaving the machine as it is in current state, can you paste output of apt-get install -f in pastebin?
<lucasvo> slytherin: I can try
<lucasvo> slytherin: try this: http://wservices.ch/~lucas/ablage/apt.txt
<lucasvo> slytherin: were you able to open it?
<slytherin> lucasvo: yes, I am checking errors.
<slytherin> lucasvo: Also can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mikedep333> hey, how do I update all packages on my system without X?
<Eq|work> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Eq|work> though try and avoid the last one if possible
<Eq|work> ie just do: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<mikedep333> thanks
<Eq|work> that assumes you're running as root (sudo bash)
<mikedep333> I know
<lucasvo> slytherin: same path, but sources.list filename
<Eq|work> just making sure :)
<mikedep333> I thought dist-upgrade was only to go from one release of ubuntu to another (ie feisty to gutsy)
<Eq|work> yes and no
<mikedep333> I would have tried to  update ubuntu-deskop but that didn't show up in aptitude
<slytherin> lucasvo: Try what I say one by one and tell me if there is any error.
<slytherin> lucasvo: apt-get install x11-common
<lucasvo> slytherin: yes, will do
<mikedep333> *ubuntu-desktop
<Eq|work> mikedep333 : had you done an update from the sources.list beforehand?
<lucasvo> slytherin: perl depends on perl-base >= 5.8.8 but 5.8.7 is to be installed
<mikedep333> Eq|work: I don't know what you mean
<lucasvo> slytherin: there's also an error with perl-modulse(depends on perl-base=
<mikedep333> I have managed my sources.list
<mikedep333> and I have upgraded everything on my system from synaptic
<mikedep333> *managed the .list before
<lucasvo> slytherin: and x11-common depens on xserver-xorg(>=7.9.12) but only 7.0.0 is to be installed
<slytherin> lucasvo: I think I know the problem. Somehow, some packages have moved from main to universe in dapper to gutsy. Enable universe repository in your sources.list. do apt-get update and then try apt-get -f install again.
<mikedep333> it seems like over the last few months the ubuntu repo servers go really slow one second (like 5KB/sec) and then plenty fast (like 150KB/sec) the next
<slytherin> mikedep333: Which server?
<lucasvo> slytherin: ok, I'll try it out
<mikedep333> well
<mikedep333> well, right now I am not sure if this is with us.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com
<mikedep333> but I have noticed it on both
<Eq|work> mikedep333 : i mean have you done the equivalent before trying to upgrade in aptitude
<mikedep333> I am pretty sure those are the servers that you go to when you install something from main/restricted/universe/multiverse
<mikedep333> yeah
<lucasvo> slytherin: didn't work, exactly the same error
<slytherin> lucasvo: What the heck. Have you installed any extra packages that depend on x11-common or perl-base?
<lucasvo> slytherin: no, I installed dapper, then immediatly dist-upgraded to gutsy
<Pici> lucasvo: Ugh. Thats probably your problem.
<lucasvo> Pici: so what do you suggest?
<slytherin> lucasvo: bad thing. But the problem should have a solution
<Pici> lucasvo: I would have suggested either doing a clean install or an upgrade through all the versions then gutsy.
<lucasvo> Pici: I'll try to downgrade to edgy
<slytherin> lucasvo: Don't do it.
<Lin> there is any tool to play/convert ape to flac?
<lucasvo> slytherin: what else?
<soc> hi
<lucasvo> slytherin: I'll go to the shop and buy a cd-r
<slytherin> lucasvo: Lets start fresh. apt-get --purge remove xorg
<lucasvo> this is to much a hassle
<lucasvo> slytherin: still the same error
<soc> kde4beta2 has been released, will there be updated packages in gutsy or backports?
<lucasvo> slytherin: xorg ist not installed
<slytherin> lucasvo: Sorry xserver-xorg
<mewt> the latest xserver update broke xserver..it dies if you try to do anything 3d..anyone got this prob ?
<mewt> i just tried running chromium and got an x restart
<Pici> mewt: In Gutsy?
<lucasvo> slytherin: still about the same error
<mewt> also login page seems to be at a lower res than that of my desktop
<mewt> Pici, ye of course
<slytherin> lucasvo: is not installed?
<lucasvo> no, it doesn't say anything about it's state
<Pici> mewt: I saw you had asked in #ubuntu as well.  Have you checked for open bugs on the issue or filed your own bug?
<lucasvo> it only says that there are unmet dependencies
<mewt> pici, went in that channel by mistake :p. no not yet, since i just restarted
<lucasvo> slytherin: I can't remove it
<slytherin> lucasvo: How about apt-get install libxdmcp6 x11-common perl perl-base perl-modules xserver-xorg-core ?
<lucasvo> slytherin: tried that already
<lucasvo> doesn't work
<slytherin> lucasvo: This is insane
<slytherin> lucasvo: what does apt-get dist-upgrade say?
<lucasvo> slytherin: x11-common conflicts with xutils and xbase-clients
<lucasvo> slytherin: the same as upgrade
<lucasvo> I always thought that apt is a good thing, but in this case it's just evil
<slytherin> lucasvo: nope, you handles it in wrong way. You skipped a release
<Pici> lucasvo: You put yourself into this position. I think the best and easiest thing to do would be to backup and do a clean install.
<lucasvo> Pici: yes, I will do it
<lucasvo> but shouldn't apt be able to handle it?
<slytherin> lucasvo: Not always
<slytherin> lucasvo: Did you try removing xutils and xbase-clients?
<trixon> Hi will tribe 6 come out today as planned? Im about to reinstall a system and it would be nice with Tribe 6
<slytherin> trixon: If it is planned for today then sure it will come.
<lucasvo> slytherin: it doesn't work
<trixon> ok
<slytherin> lucasvo: What is the error in that case?
<Gryffindor> -lul
<mewt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/137758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137758 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "nvidia-glx-new installs 386 kernel" [Undecided,New] 
<mewt> just filed the above bug, anyone can confirm ?
<Gryffindor> I use 386 anyway
<Gryffindor> only way to make certain the sources work right
<dfgas_> is gusty going to have the final release of 2.20 gnome?
<slytherin> dfgas_: yes
<jsomers> yes?
<jsomers> isn't that freezed?
<Hobbsee> there are exceptions
<jsomers> ah
<Eq|work> Gryffindor : like?
<yaccin> i cant set another kdm theme :(
<zoli2k> Hi, I have problem with gutsy: I have only one workspace available. Clicking on workspace->Preferences there is no option to add other workspaces.
<yaccin> it told my i should read a readme file and i did
<yaccin> then i first deleted the file ind /etc/default/kdm.d and then i tried just changing it
<yaccin> and nothing worked
<yaccin> is there some hidden option or soething?
<Hobbsee> yaccin: it's in /etc/kdm/kdmrc, iirc
<yaccin> yes i changed that one
<yaccin>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kderc
<Hobbsee> it didnt take?
<magstina> Hi am trying to play dvd from gutsy but no luck
<magstina> I have added medibuntu and added the appropriate packages (dvdcss and w32codecs) but totem keep saying:
<magstina> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<magstina> any idea?
<jsomers> magstina: you might need to enable libdvdcss
<magstina> jsomers: how?
<jsomers> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/./install-css.sh
<jsomers> or something like that
<magstina> I did this too
<magstina> but this seems alternative to adding the same package from medibuntu imho ^o)
<jsomers> i think this just configures it
<jsomers> otherwise I don't really have a clue
<leperkhanz> I can't get any 3d things to run.  Cannot load opengl subsystem.
<leperkhanz> anybody else having this problem?
<leperkhanz> compiz is running well, but I have that error in metacity as well.
<tatters> is tribe  6 released yetTT?
<magstina> tatters:  10 sept
<tatters> k,thnx
<mewt> what does sys in top mean ?
<mewt> cpu line
<mewt> cos mine is consuming some 60% of my cpu ?
<Eq|work> system
<Eq|work> you using an optical drive at all?
<yaccin> Hobbsee: no it didnt :(
<leperkhanz> huh, urban terror works fine.  (kinda slow under compiz), but no other 3d apps will run.
<Hobbsee> tatters: read the ubuntu-devel-announce ML
<leperkhanz> maybe I borked my wine.
<Eq|work> leperkhanz : try a linux gl thing.. and are you on an ati card or other?
<mewt> Eq|work, no none at all
<mewt> im also noticing that i seem to have 13 running processes
<Eq|work> mewt : heavy hdd access?
<mewt> all i have open is xchat, rythmbox, gnome-terminal and firefox
<Eq|work> 13 processes is not a lot..
<mewt> usually i have like 2 running
<Eq|work> according to top i have 136
<mewt> the rest sleep
<mewt> 151 total
<Eq|work> ah
<Eq|work> hm....
<mewt> top - 17:45:22 up  1:33,  3 users,  load average: 4.06, 4.01, 3.48
<mewt> Tasks: 151 total,   4 running, 146 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<mewt> Cpu(s): 63.5%us, 33.6%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  1.3%hi,  1.7%si,  0.0%st
<mewt> Mem:   1035928k total,   856248k used,   179680k free,     9976k buffers
<mewt> Swap:  2176768k total,    35752k used,  2141016k free,   494684k cached
<mewt> 0% idle :/
<mewt> the user cpu usage is totally un accounted for
<Eq|work> press <
<Eq|work> then R
<Eq|work> make sure it's shift-r
<Eq|work> it'll show the running processes at the top
<mewt> ksoftirqd, acroread,expr,firefox-bin
<mewt> and others moving in and out
<Eq|work> anything in the cpu column for those?
<mewt> preload, gnome-terminal,
<roe> I am having a problem with language files in gutsy, OOo doesn't seem to have any at its disposal to run a spell check against
<mewt> in terms of cpu, they are all showing as 0.0 or 0.something
<mewt> except firefox
<mewt> 9% atm
<Eq|work> hrm
<Eq|work> yet system is still at ~60 ?
<mewt> 40~, user is at 60~
<mewt> 0% idle
<Eq|work> >, R
<Eq|work> what's te top cpu using process ?
<Eq|work> the*
<mewt> rythmbox and xorg alternativing
<mewt> rythm box at around 9% cpu
<Eq|work> hrm
<Eq|work> something unusual is going on
<Eq|work> how much change do you get if you close rythymbox?
<mewt> could it be that since im running at -386 kernel instead of -generic
<mewt> and i lose smp capability
<mewt> im suffering too much ?
<Eq|work> it shouldn't cause that
<Eq|work> but why are you using -386 ?
<mewt> nothing, closed rythmbox, still same values
<mewt> -386 is the kernel that gets installed with nvidia-glx-new and restricted modules for it
<Eq|work> hm. that's broken then
<mewt> so i have to run the -386 one to get gui
<mewt> ye
<mewt> filed a bug
<mewt> for it
<Eq|work> i might nab the source and create an adjusted package for you
<Eq|work> what cpu are you using?
<mewt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/137758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137758 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "nvidia-glx-new installs 386 kernel" [Undecided,New] 
<mewt> pentium 4 3.06Mhz, 2mb cache LGA 775
<Eq|work> isn't nvidia-glx-new its own package?
<mewt> i'v had a similar prob in feisty
<mewt> were a lot of cpu would be used on wa
<mewt> dunno what wa in top is tho
<Trewas> mewt: installing nvidia-glx-new does not install -386 kernel for me (I already have -generic and apt-get is content with that)
<mewt> that's what happened to me :s
<mewt> i tried booting in -generic
<mewt> and running a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<mewt> and it said that the latest version is already installed
<Trewas> maybe it resolves to -386 kernel in some cases for linux-restricted-modules-common dependency in nvidia-glx-new
<mewt> it installed a linux-restricted modules for the kernel it installed
<mewt> I am really lost ;S seeing 60% of your cpu power wasted is not a nice sight
<mewt> as an aside, anyone know the kernel module for ralink rt2500 wireless cards
<mewt> ?
<mewt> lspci gives this:
<mewt> 02:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Eq|work> what does google say?
<Eq|work> i did know, but i can't remember anymore
<mewt> but neither network manager nor another wireless applet cant seem to find it
<Eq|work> i do remember having issues with that card in knoppix.. in pci form at least.
<mewt> got rt2500-source from the repos
<mewt> building the driver now
* __tim wonders what the 'Access to the internal disk is restricted to the system administrator, please give your password' dialog he just got when dist-upgrading is for
<mewt> well card showing up now..so that's fixed
<mewt> cpu prob still there tho :'(
<mewt> interestingly enough..why am I using swap when i have 200+ mb of ram free
<mewt> ;S
<FunnyLookinHat> mendred, because having that ram free allows you to open new applications quickly rather than having to wait for RAM to be moved to SWAPspace and then opening the app.
<FunnyLookinHat> woooops
<FunnyLookinHat> mewt, (see above)
<FunnyLookinHat> sorry mend
<mewt> ic
<mewt> is there any other way to see what apps are eating your cpu
<mewt> ?
<lucasvo> will X.org 7.3 get into gutsy?
<mewt> instead of top
<mewt> lucasvo, afaik ye, but without xserver 1.4 or something onthose lines
<lucasvo> cool
<mewt> damn, i found out what the prob was
<mewt> i decided to kill acroread
<mewt> and now i have 90+ idle
<mewt> and only 6 percent on cpu
<mewt> average load also dropped
<mewt> :S
<mewt> in top it only showing 0.3% usage of cpu
<jussi01> !enter | mewt
<ubotu> mewt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mewt> jussi01, sorry, tend to get carried away :p, my friends say i make them crazy with gaim sounds since i press enter so much
<jussi01> :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dannilion> is build-essential on the gutsy tribe 5 cd? I need to compile the drivers for my 3G modem so I can get internet back
<Pici> Dannilion: It should be.
<Dannilion> oh, goodie :)
* Dannilion is on Windows getting everything she needs ready
<eagles0513875> Pici: i dont know whether u would be able to help i was told that my bcm43xx card was supported in the kernel what do i have to do to get it up and running
<eagles0513875> Dannilion: nice to see the ladies getting into the linux fray lol
<Dannilion> I've been using Linux a while now- Hoary Hedgehog was my first Ubuntu distro
<Eq|work> eagles0513875 : there's a package that specifically dl's the 'doze drivers and extracts the firmware for it
<mewt> Dannilion, ye, if enough girls join in, they might stop picturing IT ppl as freckled nerdy with large glasses ppl
<Eq|work> mewt : pipe dream
<Dannilion> and what bit of that description don't I meet? p
<eagles0513875> Eq|work: do i just do a bcm43xx apt-cache search for it
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> out of that description i only have the glasses lol
* Dannilion has freckles, is nerdy, and has glasses
<eagles0513875> lol
<mewt> well I have the glasses, but apart from that I'm nature's gift to women
<mewt> *hides*
* eagles0513875 has glasses but no freckels but knows a ton bout comps and would love to get wow to work on here so i could chunk winblows
<eagles0513875> Dannilion: j/w do u have a 32bit or 64 bit capable processor
<Dannilion> glasses are sexy :p
<eagles0513875> lol :)
<Dannilion> 64bit capable
<mewt> eagles0513875, heard lots of ppl got it running with wine
<eagles0513875> Dannilion: u registered
<Dannilion> yes
<eagles0513875> mewt: i got it running but for me fps suxs balls
<eagles0513875> i get 30 fps in winblos and with wine 7 fps
<mewt> aye, i got it running perfectly, without sound tho
<eagles0513875> whats ur video card and fps
<Dannilion> If the Sims 2 would work in Linux, I'd get rid of Windows
<mewt> anyone wanna see my defunct character ? mewtveetwo on ahn'Qiraj, level 25 warlock
<mewt> :D
<Eq|work> eagles0513875 : what do you get with glxgears ?
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dannilion> that said, I am glad of it for times like this#
<Eq|work> and re bcm43xx, yes.
<eagles0513875> right now shit i dont have open gl setup with my pos card atm
<eagles0513875> ok
<Eq|work> Dannilion : tried cedega ?
<Dannilion> yup
<Dannilion> installs fine, doesn't run
<Eq|work> odd
<Dannilion> known problem
<Eq|work> must try sims2 in cedega myself at some point.
<mewt> *Wishes Bf2 Would run on Linux*
<Eq|work> could have sworn it used to work..
<Dannilion> no-one has it working in Linux yet, using cedega, wine or anything else
<Eq|work> mewt : i know for a fact that runs under cedega. or ran anyway
<mewt> Eq|work, I don't agree with cedega for the simple fact that i want games to be supportted on linux natively..if we keep on going the emulation way and buying windows games and emulating them on linux
<eagles0513875> mewt: what video card do u have i have a pos 1
<mewt> no vendor will ever take linux seriously enough to consider making native games for linux
<Eq|work> who said anything about buying the games ? :P
<mewt> 6800gs eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> lol what fps do u get with wow
<mewt> Eq|work, I don't agree with pirating of software
<Eq|work> mewt : unlocked the extra pipelines?
<Eq|work> mewt : i don't agree with paying for software that won't run correctly/natively on my os of choice.
<mewt> eagles0513875, 60-75fps
<eagles0513875> wtf
<mewt> eagles0513875, on windows
<mewt> eagles0513875, linux around35
<eagles0513875> i have a radeon xpress 200m i know how to get open gl working how do i open up the extra piplines
<Eq|work> ewww.. wow.
<mewt> Eq|work, neither do, so i don't buy it
<Dannilion> I'd already bought the Sims 2... and I'm sorta addicted so get the expansion packs too
<Eq|work> heh
<eagles0513875> in windows about 27fps 7 in linux using wine
<mewt> Eq|work, have you ?
<mewt> Eq|work, was always afraid to brick my card
<Eq|work> mewt : have i unlocked the extra pipelines? yes, the same day i got the card.
<Eq|work> what brand is it?
<mewt> Eq|work, paying my car loan right now, so no spare cash to buy a new one
<mewt> Eq|work, gainward
<mewt> it's the agp version
<Eq|work> they're usually pretty good
<Eq|work> of course
<Eq|work> the pcie one you can't do it
<Eq|work> different core
<mewt> Eq|work, did you see any performance increase ?
<Eq|work> yes, i did
<mewt> Eq|work, what about stability issues ?
<Eq|work> was quite a while ago, so can't remember how much
<Eq|work> it's been rock solid
<mewt> Eq|work, what software have u used ?
<Eq|work> as in games?
<mewt> no, to unlock the pipelines
<Eq|work> ah.. rivatuner iirc
<mewt> anything on linux ?
<Eq|work> don't believe you can unlock them in linux, but once it's done it stays that way unless you undo it
<Eq|work> iirc it's not something that's reset with a reboot or cold start
* mewt thinks about having to reboot into windows...nahh next time
<Eq|work> heh
<eagles0513875> so i cant unlock any more pipe lines on my card
<mewt> eagles0513875, what card do you have?
<Eq|work> eagles0513875 : no idea. mobility cards aren't as straightforward.
<eagles0513875> radeon xpress 200m
<Eq|work> nor are integrated cards.
<eagles0513875> 128mb card can share ram with it to up it to 256
<eagles0513875> damn it mine is integrated
<Eq|work> i suspect it's not got any unlockables.
<Eq|work> it might do.. see what google says.
<mewt> mm dunno about ati really...always been an nvidia fanboi since i was a wee kid
<eagles0513875> lol
<mewt> paid off when i turned to linux
<mewt> :D
<eagles0513875> after i figured out wat a b it was to setup open gl on here im goign to nvidia and never coming back
<eagles0513875> lol
<Eq|work> mewt : same.. i hate ati..
<Eq|work> ati drivers suck donkey balls
<eagles0513875> i got a link for u guys that ull find interesting
<Eq|work> i think they tried the infinite monkeys thing, trying to duplicate nvidia's quality.. but could only get 10.
<mewt> Eq|work, they seem kinda flaky to me, altho they do say that in games on windows they put up quite a nice fight
<Eq|work> mewt : they've improved significantly in the last year or so
<Eq|work> but they're still crap imo
<Eq|work> the omega ones are a vast improvement over the standard ati ones, but still not great.
<mewt> can I ask a question ? what amount of cpu does xorg use for you  ? when you have compiz on ?
<eagles0513875> take a look at this guys
<mewt> cos back in feisty i had some probs with cpu usage and ppl blamed it on the manual install of nvidia i had
<eagles0513875> http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/233580-amds-new-linux-drivers-offer-50-a.html
<Eq|work> dunno.. not using ubuntu or compiz on this machine.. have it on my laptops, but the work lappy is in 'doze atm.. for encoding purposes.
<mewt> that's from phoronix right ?
<mewt> seen them all this morning during my linux march in slashdot, digg and linuxtoday.com
<mewt> eagles0513875, good for ati either way
<Eq|work> if it's actually true
<mewt> about firkking time anyway
<Eq|work> but it'll only apply to relatively recent cards.
<mewt> after having dell and google plead for drivers
<Eq|work> dell probably went 'either sort your drivers or we'll just stop shipping anything with ati cards'
<mewt> that'd convince them =)
<mewt> i was pretty reluctant to believe they would actually ship them pcs
<mewt> until i read that people recieved them
<Eq|work> heh
<Eq|work> dell can be a bit slow to do things, but once they say they're going to do something they generally do.
<mewt> tought it was a marketing stunt but anyways
* mewt hates dell..Im a certified IBM Server service engineer
<mewt> I'm an IBM Fanboi!
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> we just bought a killer desktop machine
<mewt> gz
<mewt> i just found something funny - My BO notes quote Lotus Office as a standard office suite offering
<Eq|work> heh. i like dell laptops
<Eq|work> bo ?
<Eq|work> only thing i can think of is body odour :P
<mewt> business organisations
<Eq|work> ah.
<Eq|work> heh
<mewt> i smell fine thankyou very much =(
<Eq|work> lol
<mewt> so were you guys from ?
<mewt> inthe world i mean
<mewt> I'm from malta (If anyone's ever heard of it)
<Gryffindor> kansas
<mewt> kansas ? that's in the US right
<mewt> ?
<mewt> or was it canada ?
* mewt sucks at geography
<Eq|work> right
<Eq|work> home time
<Eq|work> kansas == us
<Eq|work> and yes, i've heard of malta
<Eq|work> i'm from scotland, but am in london atm :(
<Eq|work> anyway
<Eq|work> HOME
<Eq|work> back later/tomorrow
<mewt> gn
<mewt> now this is something to be proud of: http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/government-law/public-sector/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsId=5008
<lnx^> heya, can i install a fake raid with tribe 5?
<mewt> what do you mean by a fake raid ?
<lnx^> i have two 160gb hard disks
<lnx^> just raid without a controller
<mewt> software raid ?
<lnx^> yeah
<lucasvo> when I update to gutsy, should I first run apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mewt> lucasvo, I went the official way, sudo update-manager -D
<mewt> lucasvo, I went the official way, sudo update-manager -d
<mewt> lnx^, don't know for sure
<lucasvo> mewt: ok, I'll give it a try
<lnx^> mewt: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/gobuntu/daily/current/ says that the alternate install cd can do 'RAID partitioning' - i wonder if that's what i need?
<mewt> lnx^, probably is yes
<Pici> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mewt> Pici, were can I find a list of commands understood by ubotu ?
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> mewt: First link there.
<mewt> ah! thanks
<Pici> Of course ;)
<mewt> mm, I'm currently remember my first time in #linux, I said 10x to someone for his help and I had a couple of geeks attack me cos they're don't like 10x
<SpudDogg> lol, the medic factiod is pretty funny
<mewt> wanted me to say thanks instead..good old times
<mewt> !medic
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pici> ...
<PriceChild> *growls*
<PriceChild> SpudDogg, Please don't do that.
<dfgas_> ughhh, esd is not in 7.10?
<SpudDogg> lol, wasn't me!
* PriceChild stares down SpudDogg then walks off.
<SpudDogg> PriceChild: I won't bring it up again...I am sorry
<PriceChild> np
<mewt> rofl
<SpudDogg> now yell at mewt, Price
<SpudDogg> :)
<mewt> nice way to alert the whole channel
<SpudDogg> just the ops
<mewt> hey I'm a noob..be nice :p
<mewt> (kinda noob anyway)
<SpudDogg> mewt, nice to see you learning linux.  when you get better at it, you'll really enjoy it
<dfgas_> hmmm, can't use my softphone gusty  :(
<mewt> SpudDogg, well i can do most stuff with it..The company I work at is a Red Hat partner and we get some work with linux servers
<mewt> mostly red hats of centos
<mewt> currently learning scalix
<lnx^> Pici: thanks
<ubu> hello,what's the name of the firefox extention manager in gutsy gibbon
<mewt> SpudDogg,  so I'm learning linux all day long =) btw scalix rocks!
<lnx^> i have SIS 191 integrated ethernet and gutsy and feisty don't detect it automatically, what should i do?
<Pici> ubu: The package that provides the extension manager is called ubufox
<ubu> Pici, how do i run it?
<Pici> ubu: There is a button at the bottom of the existing addon window in firefox.
<ubu> Pici, ah found it
<ubu> Pici, thanks
<Pici> ubu: Took me a bit to find it the first time too
<mewt> Pici, thanks for the extension tip..never noticed it
<mewt> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted <- what does this mean ?
<amias> mewt, you probably have firewall restrictions from internet connection sharing
<mewt> mm dunno, im trying to ping an AP from one of my neighbours, got an ip from his dhcp, but cant ping
<mewt> also resulted in gutsy choosing the wireless connection over the wired one
<mewt> and cut me off
<amias> mewt, sounds like the firewall in the AP is blocking non specified MAC addresses . you could test this by running kismet to find a working MAC and spoofing yours to it
<amias> mewt, or more politely (and legally !) you should just check with them that they are not blocking your access
<mewt> amias, might be, ill try that after next sunday, right now studying for an exam (been wasting enough time already :p)
<mewt> amias, i believe that if he is allowing his radio waves to enter my house, he is breaking and entering and as such I may do what i want with his radio waves :p one point i don't agree on with the law
<amias> excellent work on gutsy guys !
* mewt agrees with amias 
<amias> mewt, good luck arguing that one , also if there are restrictions in place and you circumvent them you are in the wrong . if it was open access thats another matter
<amias> IANAL
<mewt> no encryption set, but there might be mac address filtering as you said
<mewt> but then again, why would it's dhcpd give me an address
<amias> need to patch the evms bug and get it in the repos
<amias> mewt, because its nice like that , you can make it filter certain mac addresses but not usually on AP's
<mewt> mm ic
<amias> also DHCP uses broadcast , its not supposed to be at all private or secure
<mewt> ic
<mewt> anyone got some script that authenticated you to nickserv automatically ?
<ShackJack> mewt: You can do a buddy pounce I believe to authenticate automatically
<amias> mewt, x-chat can do this
<mewt> where do i set a buddy pounce
<mewt> ?
<ShackJack> Under tools - you might want to google for complete info re nickserv...
<ShackJack> At any rate you pounce nickserv to enter the identify string to "log you in"
<mewt> i found another way ShackJack
<mewt> went into the server list
<mewt> chose freenode
<mewt> and chose to edit it
<mewt> and there is a field called nickserv password
<ShackJack> !enter > mewt :)
<mewt> ShackJack, crap sorry again, it's just an old habit
<ShackJack> Guys, my wireless connection to open networks is rather sporatic (nm-applet)... It sees them, but won't connect to them... Any command line or something I can reset to get it to connect (short of rebooting) ?
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: ipw3945?
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: Yep, howdya guess ;)
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: lucky guess.
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: i386 or amd64?
<ShackJack> Works great on home network, but outside, sometimes yes, sometimes no, and a reboot will sometimes fix....
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: i386
<ShackJack> Restarting /etc/init.d/networking or dbus doesn't help either....
<Hobbsee> no, it doesnt.
<Hobbsee> sec.
<amias> ShackJack, i found iwconfig on the command line to be the best tool for monitoring wireless wiredness , what chipset are you using ?
<Hobbsee> amias: see above
<amias> Hobbsee, aah , a known dodgy chipset ?
<ShackJack> amias: ipw3945
<Hobbsee> amias: no.  just doesnt work with the old nm
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: replace the ipw3945.ko in ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/, then depmod -a, then ipw3945d-2.6.22-10-generic --kill, then modprobe ipw3945
<Hobbsee> i hope you know hwat you're doing.
<ShackJack> amias: iwconfig shows eth1 - unassociated ESSID:"thessid" and iwlist also shows the network
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: okay, follow this order.
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: install bzr, bzr get https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/intellinuxwireless/ipw3945.asac
<amias> ShackJack, it sounds like your chipset isn't fully supported , what i was talking about was more general advice for troubleshooting bad links due to interference or bad placement
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: install kernel headers at al then: make IEEE80211_IGNORE_DUPLICATE=y SHELL=/bin/bash inside the dir that gets downloaded
<Hobbsee> then, replace the ipw3945.ko in ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/, then depmod -a, then ipw3945d-2.6.22-10-generic --kill, then modprobe ipw3945
<Hobbsee> confirm that modinfo does show the right version afterwards (1.2.2d.ubuntu1)
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: then tell me when you get to that point, and i'll copy some debs over for you to install
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: "install kernel headers at al"?
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: install the kernel headers for the kernel that you're running
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r) will be the name of the package
<ShackJack> K - will have to get a wireless connection first ... I beleive those are already installed...
<Hobbsee> this is true
<ShackJack> I wonder why the finickyness with ipw3945... Worked great in Feisty... make a kernel interaction?
* amias runs away
<mewt> bk
<mewt> how do you disconnect from a wireless network ?
<Pici> Odd. My ipw3945 works fine.
<Hobbsee> oh, wait.
<ShackJack> In fact it works consistently with my home network, which only uses WEP, but has trouble picking up these open networks...
<ShackJack> *maybe a kernel interaction...
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: what version of network-manager do you have installed atm?
<Konstigt> hello all.. is tribe-6 beeing released today?
<Hobbsee> Konstigt: no, read the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: I have 0.6.5-0ubuntu10 for network-manager
<Hobbsee> and it's not currently working with open networks?
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: Not consistently... I rebooted and now i can see a bunch of networks...
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: Where as before I could only see one open network which it wouldn't connect to... But now I'm connected to that very network...
<Hobbsee> but before, were you using nm -10 or -9?
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: Before what?
<Hobbsee> the reboot
<Konstigt> Hobbsee: great, thanks.
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: ?? Same package...
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: different versions.
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: i'm guessing what's happened is that you did an upgrade befor eyou rebooted.
<ShackJack> Mmmmm... I don't follow... It's been 0.6.5.-0ubuntu10 since whenever it was last updated...  I don't know when that was...
<Hobbsee> and after the reboot, it all works as it's using the newer version of nm
<ShackJack> No, this behaviour has been somewhat consistent for a while, reboot upgrade, etc...
<ShackJack> It's not connecting once again, was connected to one open network, then I tried to switch to another and it won't connect (open)...
<Hobbsee> well, try it with the new package that you have there, whether you use the new ipw3945 driver or not.  the -10 is supposed to fix it, and was published ~4 hours ago.
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> (and does here, and on a few others people's machines when we were testing it)
<lnx^> hey, i get 'No RAID disks' error when i run dmraid -ay in gutsy, might i not have the right modules loaded or what might be the problem?
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: Yeah, definately not one mine... Like I said - sporatic at best... and I've rebooted since the -10 upgrade
* ShackJack reboots again just for the heck of it (hey - this feels a lot like Windows :))
<ShackJack> brb
<lnx^> i'm trying to set up a software raid
<lnx^> do i need to partition my disks before running dmraid?
<ShackJack> Back...
<etnoy> I have a problem with logging in since the last five days in gutsy
<etnoy> the problem manifests itself in me being unable to login to gnome the normal way
<etnoy> starting failsafe gnome and running compiz.real works, though
<etnoy> I mean, starting compiz
<etnoy> this machine is a thinkpad t30 and has got an ati r100 card
<etnoy> I believe the problem to be with compiz-fusion
<etnoy> is there any way I can debug the compiz startup while logging in?
<pepie34> Hi
<pepie34> apparently Xgl is automatic for fglrx
<pepie34> how can i disable this?
<pepie34> How can i make gdm start a simple xorg and not xgl?
<eagles0513875> what other mp3 pkgs r there cuz i have lame installed and for some reason i have some audio encoded in some other mp3 format and i cant convert or play them
<mewt> what is your favorite media player? especially for audio ?
<eagles0513875> normally amarok but im having xine issues
<eagles0513875> how do i add mp3 support to audacious
<mewt> something more close to gnome home ?
<eagles0513875> ?
<mewt> i have installed: exaile, listen and rythmbox
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<mewt> I had tried songbird
<mewt> something more gtk friendly i mean
<eagles0513875> i have a ton of multimedia stuff that i can use but i dunno i prefer audacious cuz it plays flac i tried the other but they dont play flac
<eagles0513875> well im out for now going to practice some c++ programming in winblows
<mewt> cya
<eagles0513875> go to winblows play some wow lol
<eagles0513875> even though im at work and its dead round here
<mewt> what's the time there then ?
<eagles0513875> almost 2:10 in afternoon
<eagles0513875> what bout where u r
<mewt> lal
<eagles0513875> ?
<mewt> 21:08
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> im guessing central europe lol
<mewt> malta ye
<mewt> the centre of europe actually
<eagles0513875> mewt u registered cuz i need to talk to u
<eagles0513875> lol
<pepie34> kool in fact there is life here !!!
<asisak> lol @ mewt :)
<eagles0513875> pepie u from malta too
<pepie34> nope france
<mewt> asisak, why lol ? :p
<eagles0513875> ahh ok lol
<asisak> Since when is Malta the centre of Europe? :)
<pepie34> since india is in europe
<asisak> sure
<eagles0513875> lol
* asisak always misses these announcements
<mewt> well they say that the mediterranean is the sea in the centre of europe
<mewt> which is what it's name means
<eagles0513875> well its a big stepping stone for travellers
<etnoy> funny...
<mewt> and malta is in the middle of the mediterranean sea
<eagles0513875> lol
<mewt> i live in the middle of malta
<eagles0513875> what part
<mewt> i'm the centre of europe!
<eagles0513875> rofl
<ftoo_on_gutsy> roflmao also.
<pepie34> is there anyway not to use XGl ?
<asisak> TIMTOWTDI
<mewt> pepie34, no idea mate, don't use ati
<eagles0513875> pepie34: u know how there is a pull down scree choose the session u want
<mewt> well i guess you guys are all jealous cos ur the centre of nothing :p
<eagles0513875> lol
<lucasvo> If I want to upgrade a system from dapper to gutsy, is there really no way around upgrading from dapper to edgy to feisty to gutsy?
<mewt> lucasvo, afaik, the recommended way to do it stepwise
* ftoo_on_gutsy dont care as i'm in the (MID)-lands...
<Vorbote> lucasvo: or a clean reinstall.
<eagles0513875> lucasvo: ya there is
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> try changing ur soure list
<ftoo_on_gutsy> so i guess i'm sort of central also
<eagles0513875> i will be central in a week and half
<Pici> eagles0513875: That is not reccomended.
<mewt> ftoo_on_gutsy, that means that if we were to cross a line through the world from me to you
<mewt> we'de be in a straight line :p
<ftoo_on_gutsy> hehehehhe kool
<eagles0513875> Pici: y not
<mewt> so we're exactly opposites
<lucasvo> eagles0513875: well, I can edit my sources.list but that won't help me to fix conflicts I'll have when upgrading from dapper to gutsy
<eagles0513875> ok
<mewt> that's the whole point of going through each system
<Pici> eagles0513875: It can break many things if you do an upgrade and skip versions.
<eagles0513875> i have had problems with that yet i still try it to see if it will work
<lucasvo> Pici: is there no way to avoid this?
* lucasvo probably doesn't know how complex apt is
<eagles0513875> lol
* ftoo_on_gutsy thinks go for broke ie: dont upgrade go for a fresh install and if it dont work wait till it gets fixed...... 
<Pici> lucasvo: No, there isnt. afaik, since Hardy Heron will be LTS, there should be an upgrade path from Dapper to Hardy, but dont quote me on that.
<mewt> warty suddenly feels so long ago
<lucasvo> mewt: yup, the ugly installation is the only thing I can remember
<mewt> i kinda miss, linux suddenly became so boring, everything works out of the box
* DanaG uses quodlibet
<lucasvo> mewt: but for me this new versions all transform blurry because as soon as the new repository for the next release is created I usually start using the beta one.
<mewt> no more fighting it lol :p
<mewt> lucasvo, this is actually the first time im this early on a dev release
<eagles0513875> lol
<mewt> usually it's max a week before release
<eagles0513875> i started with tribe 2
<eagles0513875> lol
<mewt> so i dont get stuck on the servers with loads of ppl downloading
<eagles0513875> and i have to say this distro is the best 64bit one out there
<mewt> lucasvo, then again, who would have thought it was the start of such a great distro
<mewt> ?
<lucasvo> yeah
<mewt> i still have some cds from shipit around here
<mewt> of 5.10
<joumetal> Could anyone help with bug 137604? It's i810 bug in xorg.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137604 in xorg "Black Bar Across Screen with latest Xorg Update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137604
<rabbit64> Hi. Bash script1 calls script2. Is it possible to get name and location of script1 from script2?
<Pici> rabbit64: Best to ask that in #bash
<rabbit64> ok
* mewt eats and eater egg
<PolitikerNEU> Does it cause major problems to upgrade to gutsy one month before its release or is it not recommended (I don't need everything working - but a "usable" system)
<mewt> imo read the title PolitikerNEU
<PolitikerNEU> It's not a production system, just my private system
<mewt> a production system means a system you use as your main desktop
<mewt> or workstation
<PolitikerNEU> ok ... is there any possibility to downgrade to 7.04 again if the upgrading to 7.10 failed?
<mewt> PolitikerNEU, afaik there arent any ways to do that, apart from that, if something goes wrong in the upgrade it may render your system unbootable which might need special ways to get into your system
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... I've got another linux system and windows too
<PolitikerNEU> so that shouldn't be a problem
<PolitikerNEU> if something goes wrong, i just reinstall
<pwnguin> PolitikerNEU: this is why step one is always "back up existing data"
<PolitikerNEU> my home directory is on a seperate partition
<PolitikerNEU> but backuping could be really useful
<PolitikerNEU> thanks guys, cu
<Lynoure> I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5 but are there official upgrade instructions for kubuntu somewhere?
<PolitikerNEU> omg ... 2 GB. I think I'll wait until the release comes out
<mewt> hehehe
<mewt> it increased
<mewt> was 1.6 when i did it
<DanaG> Oooh, sweet: http://lwn.net/Articles/248227/
<DanaG> AMD to open up graphics specs.
<DanaG> Sweet, now I can consider AMD/ATI for future notebooks.
<DanaG> But it's still not entirely open.
<rabbit64> amd to support aiglx in a month, thats sweet too :)
<stdin> open specs != open drivers
<stdin> it just means that we can create open drivers without having to manually probe the device now
<PolitikerNEU> AMD wants to open source the 2D-Functions of their drivers and maybe add 3D support later
<PolitikerNEU> I think I have read
<rabbit64> open specs = someone will do the drivers
<mewt> well atleast is better than having nothing
<mewt> altho as someone commented
<mewt> looks like it's gonna be a minefield of licenses and patents
<PolitikerNEU> Source: pro-linux.de. Translated Text: Additionally AMD wants to provide a trunk driver. With this, until the end of the year, a free driver for two-dimensional grafik should be finished. 3D-Functions are expected to take longer time
<PolitikerNEU> grafik == graphic, of course
<rabbit64> skeleton driver
<PolitikerNEU> sorry
<mewt> i still tend to be unsure until i see what licenses etc that are gonna release it under
<PolitikerNEU> translated it fast so i couldn't look up the correct expressions
<PolitikerNEU> with this == more exactly: therewith
<rabbit64> i didn't ever hear therewith ;) (i'm not american)
<DanaG> I hope it'll be more than simply 'usable' by next summer.
<mewt> well a skeleton driver would get the
<mewt> the good thing about this is that
<mewt> once ati get their thing going
<mewt> nvidia are gonna feel left out and feel the pressure
<rabbit64> and explode :D
<mewt> which will hopefully get them to work more on the driver
<mewt> and maybe help nouveu ppl
<rabbit64> *implode
<mewt> implode is nicer
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... in my opinion, nvidia currently produces the better graphic chips/cards
<mewt> a nice black whole never hurt anyone
<rabbit64> yes of course :)
<Lynoure> For Kubuntu, can I just do apt-get dist-upgrade after changing feisty to gutsy in the sources.list?
<DanaG> Nice, if you like your screen to randomly BLINK under Compiz.
<rabbit64> Lynoure, apt-get update before dist-upgrade
<DanaG> NVIDIA, I mean.
<PolitikerNEU> I never experienced such problems
<Vorbote> Lynoure: it is better to use update-manager (it it is working)
<Vorbote> (if it is ...)
<mewt> the devs fixed some stuff with keyboard shortcuts i guess ey ?
<mewt> my shortcuts work in all proggies now
<mewt> before it was jsut rythmbox
<Lynoure> Vorbote: there is one for Kubuntu somewhere?
<Vorbote> open konsole and type "sudo update-manager -d -c" if it is working you'll now...
<Vorbote> know
<rabbit64> adept is good
<Lynoure> Vorbote: I remember there being talk about one, but still I only find the one that depends on gnome stuff
<Vorbote> try with update-manager-core That one doesn't depend on Gnome/GTK+
<mewt> general question: isnt it easier to install ubuntu then isntall kubuntu-desktop ? or do the kubuntu team make a lot of modifications ?
<Vorbote> I know that one is installed with ubuntu-standard so it should be in kubuntu
<Vorbote> The kubuntu install is a lot cleaner. If you install kubuntu-desktop on top of an ubuntu install , you'll have lots of cleaning to do
<mewt> mm ic
<Lynoure> Vorbote: it does not seem to be a command...
<Vorbote> Lynoure: lemme check here.
<Lynoure> Vorbote: /var/lib/update-manager , no binary that I could find yet
<Vorbote> Lynoure: you should have a command called "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade"
<ironmatar> went back and tried thats other os agian  another 6hrs down the drain.....so mad....installed gutsy just for the heck of it  lot better responce from my system however booting the Hd  its gets stuck waiting for file system without verbose and nosplash i think i see segmentation fault flash by  what is that and how do i fix it possably?
<Vorbote> Run it with sudo
<Vorbote> ironmatar: try booting in rescovery mode and keep an eye on the output.
<ironmatar> and?
<Vorbote> And you'll have a better idea of where the system is hanging
<ironmatar> ah
<Lynoure> Vorbote: it seem to check for new version but not upgrade (or maybe just not find one, even with -d)
<Vorbote> Lynoure: and with "-d -c"?
<Lynoure> Vorbote: --help shows no -c
<ironmatar> now when u say recovery mode  thats changeing the grub kernal at the reset  or the option from live cd.
<Vorbote> Aha.... Hmm... So that's on the graphical client only. Hmm... You'll have to edit your sources file and dist-upgrade then. :-(
<mewt> ironmatar, at grub
<ironmatar> thank you
<Lynoure> Vorbote: that's considered risky for ubuntu... and I cannot see why kubuntu would be any better at it. No idea of what are the official recommended steps?
<Vorbote> Lynoure: If you have the bandwith I suggest you download a daily snapshot, burn to cd-rw (no point in wasting a cdr) and pop it in. Adept should offer you to add the cd and do an upgrade (works with synaptic).
<Vorbote> I've always found that safer than doing a dist-upgrade over the wire.
<Lynoure> Vorbote: I guess I'll wait until I find the way mainstream folks will be upgrading. No sense upgrading to report bugs if I do the first step in an uncommon way. I wish they started considering kubuntu users too, in those announcements of Tribes.
<pepie34> Hi what is this trackerd that eats 45% of my cpu?
<Vorbote> The indexer
<Vorbote> You can silence it with the applet in System->Preferences->Indexing Preferences
<pepie34> yes i diable it but it is still runing
<pepie34> yes i have disabled it
<pepie34> an other question, how can i make xorg the default xserver and not xgl?
<rockets> Which version of virtualbox is included with Gutsy? the open source edition or the full version?
<Vorbote> You can remove trackerd with the package manager, there doesn't seem to be any other way.
<ironmatar> 1.716000 input at translated set 2 keyboard /class/input/input1      next line  segmentation fault   then the startup scripts  and it hangs on waiting for file system at root
<ggilbert> rockets: Gutsy doesn't include virtual box as far as I can tell
<rockets> ggilbert, version 1.4 is in the repos right now./
<ggilbert> What's the package name? I'm  not seeing it :)
<pepie34> killall trackerd
<DanaG> Oh yeah, go into system->preferences->session
<DanaG> and uncheck the trackerd one.
<DanaG> Also remove it from current session.
<Vorbote> Ah yes. it never occured to me that trackerd would be loaded from the session manager.
<rockets> ggilbert, idk i just read about it on planet ubuntu at some point
<pepie34> As i wanted to use opengl application i don't want xgl !!!
<Vorbote> BTW, is java working in openoffice for anyone, without installing java-gcj-compat?
<pepie34> isthere a way to disable it?
<ironmatar> any ideas? anyone?
<Vorbote> pepie34: look in the appearance applet, desktop effects tab. Select disable.
<pepie34> is it because 3D desktop is mandatory that gutsy starts xgl if you don't have AIGLX extension?
<pepie34> I mean it is not compiz that i don't want
<pepie34> it is actually xgl
<rabbit64> pepie34, there is a way to run opengl application in newly created X session (even if you are using Xgl), but it's quite unstable
<Vorbote> pepie34: you can always disable the xgl extensoin in the X server by doing a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal and disabling it in the respective dialog.
<pepie34> i stop my session and go back
<pepie34> do you know the xorg.conf option ?
<Lynoure> Vorbote: the answer to my question turned out to be  adept_manager --version-upgrade
<Vorbote> Lynoure: great! New thing we have learned today.
<Vorbote> Hmm... I'm spending too much time in GNOME to be healthy...
* ironmatar turns into a gnome while trying to get new comp working
<pepsiman> why do I suddenly have Xgl?
<Tm_T> Lynoure: yo!
<ironmatar> so i know where the seg fault is happeneing and it hangs on waiting for file system  what can i do about that
<Lynoure> Tm_T: that so makes me think about yoyos, every time. :)
<pepie34> it is still xgl
<pepie34> there is no compiz but still xgl
<Tm_T> Lynoure: good :)
<pepsiman> "Checking for nVidia: present. \nStarting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer -fullscreen -br"
<pepsiman> how do I disable this?
<pepie34> pepsiman you've got the same problem as me
<pepie34> i'm on ati though
<Lynoure> Tm_T: I think I'll upgrade the coming weekend and be a productive member of the civilization again, after that.
<pepsiman> why would ever I want Xgl on an Nvidia card?
<Tm_T> Lynoure: nice :)
<Vorbote> ironmatar: I wonder, are you loading from a grub in a different partition? That sounds like you are booting with the wrong root= specification (been there, done that).
<Tm_T> Lynoure: I think I wait week or two yet, still havent got my secondary workstation back :(
* pepsiman tries dpkg --purge
<ironmatar> Vorbote:  no  80gb scsi formated use entire disk guided  only 1 part on disk
<ironmatar>  1.716000 input at translated set 2 keyboard /class/input/input1      next line  segmentation fault   then the startup scripts  and it hangs on waiting for file system at root  thats what i get
<mewt> last time i had something waiting for file system it ended up being a bad hdd, but prolly it was a one off case
<ironmatar> or if i run normal boot the screen comes up and the orang bar puts a tiny sliver on and thats it
<askand>  How do I turn of "snappines" in compiz?
<pepsiman> well that's got me back to dual head, but all of my gnome applets failed to load
<Vorbote> Ahh, SCSI.... You may need to load up the module for your controller by hand. If the cd boots up, select rescue mode, boot mounting your root partition in the hd, do an lsmod and check the module loaded for your controller. Edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and add the name of that module. Also add it to /etc/modules. Then run "dpkg-reconfigure usplash" that'll force the creation of a new initrd.img
<Vorbote> Then you can reboot.
<ironmatar> ok u lost me a little bit there  i am running off the iso disk i burned  so the cd does boot  dont u mean HD?
<rabbit64> askand, in woobly windows snap inverted option
<askand> rabbit64:  yay thanks!
<pepie34> what is this program:
<pepie34> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5#head-84a5a13314f156b99fe6a4e57e125e334e603dc1
<pepie34> ?
<pwnguin> displayconfig-gtk
<Vorbote> ironmatar: The installer has a rescue mode. That's what I was referring to.
<ironmatar> Vorbote:  ok
<ironmatar> hmmm here goes
<pwnguin> pepie34: that's displayconfig-gtk. its under system->administration->screen and graphics
<Vorbote> Good luck!
<pepie34> ok nothing for disabling xgl
<DanaG> Just uninstall xserver-xgl.
<pepie34> i have tried but then the xsession last 2s
<pepie34> :(
<Vorbote> pepie34: you need to install xserver-xorg to replace xserver-xgl. Remove and install in one go.
<DanaG> Oh hey, I have a bcm4306 cardbus card, and bcm43xx driver is annoyingly drop-connection-ey.
<DanaG> I want to use ndiswrapper, but where can I find Windows drivers that support wpa2?
<pwnguin> ive been having a wierd problem with nvidia-glx recently
<pwnguin> i have a widescreen laptop, and if i want to connect it to a 4:3 source
<pwnguin> (and clone the input)
<pwnguin> the smaller screen just shows a window instead of scaling one or the other to match =/
<rabbit64> who had problems with xgl?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i start kde 4 beta 2 in a full session ?
<pvandewyngaerde> To run it as a full session copy  " /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop "    to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop  << i dont have that file
<pvandewyngaerde> oops, my bad , apparantly i need kdebase-workspace now
<mewt> off for the night
<mewt> cya
<pvandewyngaerde> oops, i overwrited the kde3  xsession startfile too
<DanaG> Heh, I have texture_from_pixmap but no non-power-of-two support.
<arooni__> how can i play .wmv files embedded in firefox?
<gib> What repo do I need to add to get Opera in Gutsy?
<arooni__> folks
<arooni__> how do i get .wmv files to play back
<arooni__> i have alredy installed .wmv files
<gib> I can download and install it manually, but I'd prefer to use apt so it gets kept up to date automatically.
<Adlai> !medibuntu | gib
<ubotu> gib: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Adlai> I think that's what you want
<gib> OK, thanks Adlai
<[Hyarion] > hi, I just installed Gutsy and I'm trying to get the Cube-effect to work, I've got it to display the workspaces linearly if I hold ctrl+alt+down, but how can I get the cube?
<gib> I tried it  briefly too, and had the same problem.  I would rotate front/back of like a two sheeted piece of paper rather than an 8-sided square.
<[Hyarion] > hm, I can't even get it to rotate, what command do you use?
<gib> I don't remember, I only used it for like a half hour and then uninstalled it.
<[Hyarion] > ah okay
<gib> You are talking about compiz, right?
<gib> Because no 3D desktop manager is installed by default.
<[Hyarion] > gib, oh ya there is, I got it to work, I was doing ctrl+alt+down instead of ctrl+alt+left click
<gib> Hmm, I'm not sure what you're talking about then because I had to install it manually.
<[Hyarion] > all I did was enable desktop effects in the menu
<gib> Which menu?
<[Hyarion] > System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<[Hyarion] > I think I also enabled System > Preferences > Desktop Effects
<gib> Yeah, but that menu isn't there if you don't have compiz installed.
<[Hyarion] > This is a fresh install of Gutsy
<gib> Did that change to installing it by default from Tribe 5 to Tribe 6?
<gib> I installed Tribe 5 and it wasn't installed by default.
<gib> I don't see an announcement on Tribe 6, btw; thought it was supposed to be out Today.
<gib> I know a lot of updates just came through, which must be for 6.
<Xero> lol someone was using my nick
<mssnlayam> Does Gnome "grey out" applications that hang/do not respond?
<Xero> Compiz does.
<mssnlayam> what happens when the app starts responding again?
<mssnlayam> for me, the window stays greyed out
<Xero> mssnlayam, usually it won't ungrey for me either.
<mssnlayam> Xero: don't you think it should? is this a bug/enhancement?
<Xero> mssnlayam, I think it's an enhancement with a bug.
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-07
<bzaks> how is Gutsy Gibbon? Stable? yay? nay?
<bzaks> I wanna format, but I wanna jump up
<LinAsH> hey, with radeon driver and dynamicclocks option, how to be sure that frequency scaling is effective? is there other settings to enable it?
<scizzo-> bzaks: its in development...no promises made pretty much
<bzaks> darn. I was just curious if it was basically stable... I really want to format, but I'm waiting to upgrade
<scizzo-> bzaks: well the topic says it all...
<bzaks> hmmm....
<bzaks> sounds like I have some learning to do before I risk that
<bzaks> thanks Scizzo! :) I appreciate your time
<scizzo-> bzaks: np
<xtknight> anyone else having troubles connecting to AIM with pidgin?
<xtknight> or other network problems with nm-applet (network manager) applet showing connected/disconnected, etc?  i noticed pidgin actually goes off of what nm-applet says even tho eth0 is up
<snyperx> Evening all.
<snyperx> Anyone attempted to install the Nvidia 100.14.11 drivers?
<snyperx> I did today and had numerous issues.
<snyperx> Is anyone working with Nvidia to remedy?
<snyperx> Hello?  Echo......Echo
<Dana1> Odd: with ndiswrapper, nm-applet shows a weak signal.
<rockets> I thought Tribe 6 was coming out today
<rockets> what happened
<mojo_> excuse me
<cdm10> you are excused :)
<mojo_> i am just wondering if i can ask 1 question here
<mojo_> even if it sound a bit stupid
<cdm10> mojo_: go ahead, no question is stupid
<cdm10> and no need to excuse yourself before you talk :)
<terlmann> your the first person to come in here for hours
<terlmann> just say it
<mojo_> does gutsy stuff up DNS? I dont know why but Firefox no longer go to right webpage like it used to, and it can't even download file from FTP from Firefox, (ie some pictures in my flickr no longer shows up)
<mojo_> ...i think my question is sure stupid now =_=
<m1ke> Anyone here help me finishing setting up this rig?
<terlmann> m1ke
<terlmann> what are you saying
<m1ke> Terlmann, just need some help finishing up this linux build.
<terlmann> is it debian ?
<m1ke> Ubuntu
<terlmann> what do you mean by build ?
<mojo_> btw, has anyone encountered any surfing problem with Firefox, if so, please show me launchpad bug report so I can search thru and look for answers
<m1ke> terlman for example, ALSA being a bitch
<terlmann> well
<m1ke> Just switched from Vista Ultimate, and this linux OS is not complete.  I don't even have voice chat
<terlmann> all I know is alsaconf
<cdm10> m1ke: yes it does.
<terlmann> and for vouce , ekiga
<terlmann> voice
<cdm10> m1ke: and, you shouldn't be here, go to #ubuntu for Ubuntu support instead.
<cdm10> m1ke: skype works on Ubuntu.
<m1ke> Well a developer told me to use 7.10 cause it was stable.  If I remember when I first tested 7.04 someone had to build alsa from source for me. I dont know how.
<cdm10> m1ke: if you don't know enough to realize that voice chat is built into Ubuntu, you shouldn't be using development builds.
<terlmann> its stable
<terlmann> I am using it
<terlmann> m1ke
<terlmann> your no geek
<Xero> m1ke: sorry to say it, but Vista...sucks...
<Xero> I'm not trying to offend. Just getting it out there before someone comes along flaming you for it.
<terlmann> go back to your *reliable* systems that do exactly what you want and have everything visible and in the right place in the right time
<terlmann> or learn to tinker !!
<m1ke> you have a cross platform voicechat software package that comes with ubuntu?
<Xero> yeah.
<cdm10> m1ke: it's called Ekiga, and it supports the open SIP protocol.
<terlmann> yep
<Xero> I dont know exactly what the name of it is, but we have voicechat.
<cdm10> m1ke: there's also Gizmo, and Skype, and many other options.
<Xero> Note the word Skype, which any Windows user should know
<terlmann> E-k-i-g-a : located in the applications > internet meny
<terlmann> meny
<m1ke> yea I know skype and teamspeak
<terlmann> menu
<Xero> Well we got em.
<cdm10> m1ke: go to skype.com and download it... it's really not that difficult.
<Xero> As you adjust to Ubuntu you'll like it, m1ke.
<cdm10> m1ke: your Windows OS is not complete... it doesn't come with a Jabber client.
<cdm10> Or an AIM client... or an IRC client...
<Xero> It also isn't free in two ways.
<m1ke> Well what is best voice chat?   Ekiga for linux only?
<cdm10> m1ke: Ekiga is compatible with SIP, so it works with Windows SIP clients.
<cdm10> m1ke: by the way, Windows doesn't come with voice chat either.
<Xero> Skype is probably the best since its cross-platform, but Ekiga works with other clients.
<m1ke> Ekiga, what other apps use sip?
<cdm10> m1ke: just use skype if that makes you happy
<m1ke> I am asking a question
<cdm10> m1ke: google it.
<ggilbert> I'd just search for windows and sip for a list.  There's quite a few
<cdm10> m1ke: search for sip client windows
<m1ke> Like Pidgin lets me use any type of IM protocol. so I was wondering if Ekiga does same
<ggilbert> Ekiga does sip, h.323, and I *think* IAX
<cdm10> m1ke: well, there's really only 1 widely-used open voice protocol
<cdm10> I take that back
<cdm10> there are a few
<cdm10> as ggilbert says :)
<m1ke> cdm10 which one?
<randy026> heh
<sycho_> so I have a new problem I havn't encountered before. I just did a fresh install of XP and ubuntu. I just got done loading grub. I can boot into ubuntu fine but for some rteason when I try to boot into XP it just loads the grub menu again. However, it dosn't give me any errors. any ideas?
<m1ke> Skype works now.   I didn't change anything to alsa.  Maybe Tribe5 updates that get downloaded daily fixed problem.
<m1ke> What do you do about games though?  Wine and Cedega seem to be buggy
<ggilbert> between native stuff, things that work in wine, and my xbox, I'm usually covered :)
<sukki> hey guys
<bzaks> hey sukki
<sukki> whats the reccommended way to upgrade to gibbon? cds?
<bzaks> Which is more reliable? the md5sum or the cd's self check?
<mojo_> sukki: grab the tribe5-cd then type : sudo update-manager -d
<sukki> mojo_: okay. one more question, if i upgrade to gutsy in alpha (beta?) i can still upgrade to full release without a problem correct?
<randy026> bzaks, md5sum ensures that the file you downloaded is correct. the self check could ensure that it was burned properly..
<randy026> So both..
<bzaks> I see.
<bzaks> so if the self check failed (but on something I don't care about) and the md5 sum was fine
<mojo_> sukki: not so sure about this, 99.9% is yes, but 0.01 something might breaks, a fresh install is recommended
<randy026> Reburn it
<bzaks> thanks Randy.
<bzaks> Okay, what
<randy026> at a slow burn rate
<randy026> or speed I guess
<darkstar61> hi, someone had tested the latest kde4 upgrades in gustsy...? and experienced sothing like this > http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/561/kde4b2ht1.jpg ?
<darkstar61> *me
<stdin> darkstar61: yep, I get that
<darkstar61> stdin: i guess something is missing...
<darkstar61> in the latest upgrade...
<jscinoz> this is  strange.. didnt Ubuntu use to group similar windows on the taskbar?
<jscinoz> I have 17 Openoffice windows, all showing separately on the taskbar, didnt they group in feisty?
<jscinoz> ah
<IntuitiveNipple> Did you forget that you'd set the taskbar applet to Group windows?
<Telep> lucasvo: The thunderbird crash problem seemed to be related to extensions. After disabling them it doesn't crash.
<Telep> however extensions installed through apt work fine
<DanaG> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* DanaG rips stuff to ogg vorbis.
<DanaG> ...and has a DAP that'll play that format.
<DanaG> !instlux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instlux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> I'm surprised Ubuntu doesn't have a pre-assembled instlux.
<CaptLloyd> Any idea if tribe-6 will be released tonight?
<SeveredCross> Anyone know why displayconfig-gtk says my card is "ATI Radeon (fbdev)" when I'm using the fglrx driver?
<SeveredCross> The drop-down box reports the correct driver, but the heading doesn't, which is confusing to say the least.
<rockets> Where can I find a nightly build of gutsy?
<Ryan52> In synaptic I selected "Mark all updates" then "Apply" and it gave me this error: http://rafb.net/p/pWxziX26.html
<DanaG> http://instlux.sourceforge.net/how_to_add_kernels.txt
<DanaG> yay, instlux.
<DanaG> Good for laptops with broken CD drives.
<Ryan52> My other computer is also giving me errors when I try to update but I didn't post them (synaptic's busy with other updates right now)
<rockets> Ryan52, that means the URL is not found . . .
<Ryan52> well, what should I do?
<rockets> Ryan52, wait.
<Ryan52> ok
<rockets> Ryan52, or you could change your repositories to another location
<DanaG> Somebody should edit this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NETUbuntuInstallationFromWindows      to mention the application for systems having broken, or no, CD drives.
<Ryan52> okay, thanks
<rockets> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<stdin> DanaG: then edit it :)
<DanaG> I can't think of any creative names for that "use cases" thing.
<rockets> I'd really like to figure out how to boot a box via PXE and install ubuntu on it over the network
<vlowther> www.vicefund.com <-- invest in the dark side of human nature.
<vlowther> also, is it bad of me that I used GHCI as a calculator?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is it my imagination, or is WINE not in the Gutsy repos?
<DanaG> Oh, one issue with instlux: it often chooses wrong partition numbers.
<DanaG> For example, this laptop has a hidden partition at the start of the disk, so the menu.lst that grldr used was pointing to that, instead of to the real C: drive.
<ggilbert> Does anyone know of a way to see what version of xorg-server-core is included in a particular tribe?
<DanaG> Oh, and this them looks nice with the 'Zen' metacity theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/OranSun
<n0yd> If I install the "linux-source" package, is this Ubuntu's sources with all their patches, or plain vanilla sources?
<n0yd> I assume it's the patched sources...
<ggilbert> it's the patched source
<n0yd> ok good
<n0yd> thanks
<n0yd> ggilbert: is the default kernel config included with the sources? or is there a place I can find it?
<ggilbert> n0yd:  I would suspect it's in there somewhere, but I don't know where exactly.
<SeveredCross> It's in /boot
<SeveredCross> /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<ggilbert> ah yeah, good point.
<n0yd> Ahh k.  Basically I'm not using the kernel on a ubuntu box, I'm trying the kernel on another machine which even when configured correctly the hardware doesn't work correctly, apparently from doing some research, ubuntu has some patches I can't find anywhere else for this specific hardware
<ggilbert> Is there an archive anywhere of source for previous builds of a package in gutsy?
<SeveredCross> I doubt it ggilbert.
<ggilbert> Darn. That'd make life much simpler :)
<n0yd> heh
<n0yd> Just build the package.
<ggilbert> Well, I'm trying to cut down the number of times I need to do that :)
<ggilbert> an ubuntu patch is causing problems with X, I was hoping to help narrow down which one it was :)
<n0yd> Look for a mirror which is defunct/slow and hasn't synced lately. :-P
<anderbubble> Can I cleanly disable desktop effects (by default) from the terminal?
<ggilbert> anderbubble: look up gconftool and /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current
<anderbubble> ggilbert, thanks
<ggilbert> I don't know for sure if that'll do what you want, but it's a direction to look
<slipttees> hey
<slipttees> i find one bug in gnome!!
<slipttees> click right button in desktop
<slipttees> choose  create document => new document
<slipttees> don't create none document
<slipttees> =-)
<slipttees> someone ?
<CaptLloyd> Uhm
<CaptLloyd> What version of Ubuntu is this?
<Xemanth> one thing which I would want to be changed in ubiquity installer, it asks Xorg settings too early
<slipttees> 7.10 trible 5
<CaptLloyd> I would file a bug report then
<Xemanth> it would be nice if the installer would ask its questions after it has installed all stuff
<slipttees> i don'known report bug :-(
<CaptLloyd> search google, I believe its on launchpad.net
<SeveredCross> http://launchpad.net/bugs/ubuntu/7.10 is where you wanna go I think.
<slipttees> well well
<slipttees> i don't extrat tar.gz2 file for other desktop
<slipttees> like
<slipttees>     gksudo 'tar -vxjpf  /tmp/SecondLife_i686_1_18_1_2.tar.bz2 -C /usr/share/games/secondlife/'
<slipttees>     gksudo 'chmod -R 777 /usr/share/games/secondlife/'
<Xemanth> slipttees: tar xvjf ?
<slipttees> yes... zxvvf don't work!
<slipttees> tar -zxvvf don't extrat
<CaptLloyd> the z
<CaptLloyd> is for gzip files
<CaptLloyd> that is a bzip file
<CaptLloyd> use j
<slipttees> ohh =-O
<CaptLloyd> or leave it out
<slipttees> this
<slipttees>  tar -jxvvf ?
<CaptLloyd> newer versions of tar are smart enough to figure out what to do with it
<CaptLloyd> yeah
<slipttees> :D
<SeveredCross> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<slipttees> moment test cmd
<SeveredCross> tar xfv works perfect. :)
<Xemanth> slipttees: why 2x v letters ? :)
<slipttees> hum ?
<SeveredCross> Double verbosity/
<Xemanth> aah
<slipttees> aahh
<slipttees> ?
<slipttees> bah..don't work comand
<slipttees> :-(
<Xemanth> slipttees: xvjf try that
<CaptLloyd> yeah, that
<CaptLloyd> should do it
<slipttees>  cd /usr/share/games/ && gksudo mkdir secondlife
<slipttees>     gksudo 'tar -xvjf  /tmp/SecondLife_i686_1_18_1_2.tar.bz2 -C secondlife/'
<slipttees> dawm..still don't work
<slipttees> :(
<Xemanth> what does it whine ?
<slipttees> yes
<slipttees> cmd don't work
<slipttees> :(
<Xemanth> how it doesn't work ?
<slipttees> this
<slipttees>  cd /tmp
<slipttees>      #gksudo "wget -c http://s3.amazonaws.com/download-secondlife-com/SecondLife_i686_1_18_1_2.tar.bz2"
<slipttees>     cd /usr/share/games/ && gksudo mkdir secondlife
<slipttees>     gksudo 'tar -xvjf  /tmp/SecondLife_i686_1_18_1_2.tar.bz2 -C secondlife/'
<slipttees>     gksudo 'chmod -R 777 /usr/share/games/secondlife/'
<slipttees>     cd $diretorio
<slipttees> 	gksudo cp ./include/secondlife.desktop /usr/share/applications/secoundlife.desktop
<Hobbsee> and how doesnt that work?
<slipttees> extrat files for directory /usr/share/games/secondlife/
<leafw> anybody tried gutsy on a T60p
* DanaG wonders where the r818x driver went.
<DanaG> Hmm, there seem to be no rtl8180 drivers of any sort in Gutsy.
<DanaG> Imagine that... I found a card worse than BCM43xx.  Then again, that might not be all that surprising.
<randy026> I have a 1440 x 900 screen it looks fine when it boots to the desktop but when the nividia logo comes on my whole screen goes haywire
<randy026> when I go to screen saver or try to play games it reboots X something isnt right
<DanaG> !r818x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r818x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !find r818x
<ubotu> Package/file r818x does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> !find rtl818x.ko
<ubotu> Package/file rtl818x.ko does not exist in gutsy
<Hobbsee> use dpkg -S
<DanaG> It was in 2.6.20, but not in 2.6.22.
<DanaG> I have a Broadcom BCM4306 card also, so the Realtek one is as good as garbage, in a way.
<DanaG> But lack of any driver is a big issue for people who may happen to have one of those around, and need wireless.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | For tribe 6 info, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/0
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | For tribe 6 info, see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DanaG> Take off the '0' -- otherwise it's a 404.
<DanaG> Aah, tinyurl works.
<Hobbsee> yeah, was trying to link to the direc turl
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<randy026> Can someone help me when I try to play OpenGL games X just reboots
<randy026> I have compiz-fusion configured drivers ect..
<DanaG> I wish my bug report would get some feedback, also.
<jscinoz> Has ALSA been fixed on the .10 kernel yet?
<jscinoz> randy026, i have the same problem, if i run anythign else which needs 3d acceleration while compiz-fusion is running x reboots
<jscinoz> are you on a desktop or laptop?
<DanaG> I think everybody with nvidia, at least, has that problem.
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> >_<
<DanaG> I also get Xorg freezing when Compiz exits, even if it exits normally.
<jscinoz> Heard anything about ALSA + snd-hda-intel + Santa-rosa = no go?
<jscinoz> same here Dana
<DanaG> I don't have Santa Rosa, so I don't have that issue.
<DanaG> I do have nonworking recording, however.
<jscinoz> I have no sound whatsoever
<jscinoz> it worked on the .9 kernel
<jscinoz> but nothing on .10
<jscinoz> anyways
<jscinoz> how do you reshow the pallete in gimp if you close it?
<snadge> im forced to install gentoo because there isnt a 386/486 optimised version of ubuntu :(
<snadge> sucks to have transmeta cpu
<snadge> i mean.. im running ubuntu now, but im forced to use icewm, and it runs like a complete dog.. i used to run debian potato (which was 486 optimised) and it flew in comparison
<stdin> packages are normally 486 optimised
<snadge> i dont think thats the case for years
<snadge> post potato that is.. i did a dist upgrade
<snadge> thats what caused say a 90% performance hit
<snadge> libc etc is all 686 (i think)
<snadge> a mate of mine is coming around now with a gentoo install
<Tomcat_> I've always read that it doesn't matter... and the small knowledge I gained from CPU architecture tells me the same... but I never saw benchmarks. I might be wrong. :)
<snadge> yes.. it doesnt matter.. thats why every dist switched to 686 compilation
<Tomcat_> Well, it does matter, but not hugely. That's what I meant.
<snadge> but if you have a crusoe processor.. it takes an extreme performance hit
<Tomcat_> Mh, okay.
<snadge> well you get gains on anything even remotely p6 based
<snadge> hence reason for switching default optimisation
<Tomcat_> Yeah, I guess the Crusoe is quite different, because it isn't directly based on i386 or something...
<snadge> thats right.. highest optimisation level that works decently with it.. is 586
<snadge> ie.. in between 486 and pentium
<snadge> i wonder if it would be worth releasing a version of gobuntu, with 386 optimisations.. for poverty/3rd world computers
<snadge> it could just run icewm.. or whatever xubuntu uses
<Amaranth> afaik we use 486 because the via is missing one of the 586 instructions
<snadge> but what about libc.. and kernel?
<Amaranth> or it might be we use 586 because via is missing a 686 instruction, can't remember
<snadge> and X etc
<stdin> snadge: run "dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE" that's shows i486-linux-gnu is the default for debs
<Amaranth> snadge: there is libc6 and libc6-i686
<snadge> which is installed by default?
<snadge> looks like libc6.. hmm
<snadge> there goes that theory then, i wonder what changed between debian 2.1 days and debian 3.. optimisation wise
<Amaranth> snadge: the packages are tuned for the p4 though
<snadge> thats the problem
<snadge> crusoe eats it with p4 optimisations
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> crusoe has very shallow pipeline?
<Amaranth> jscinoz: the nvidia thing is probably because you're using nvidia-glx-new
<Amaranth> you should use nvidia-glx
<jscinoz> nope
<jscinoz> using the binary package from nvidia.com
<snadge> the crusoe is a risc processor, that has an x86 translation layer thats implemented in software
<snadge> well it has an instruction translator thats like firmware
<snadge> the p4 optimisations makes the instruction translator stall
<ggilbert> jscinoz: The nvidia thing isn't fixable
<ggilbert> it's a buggy patch in xorg
<snadge> the technology was miles ahead of its time.. intel basically stole a lot of the optimisations and used them fore core2.. hence energy efficiency gains
<ggilbert> It should be updated reasonably soon, but until then you can either use compiz or opengl apps, but not both
<snadge> Amaranth: what do you mean packages are optimised for p4 when they're built with -m486?
<Amaranth> snadge: they're tuned for the p4 but only use 486 instructions
<snadge> so its not possible to undo the p4 tuning options.. without recompiling all the .deb packages?
<Amaranth> jscinoz: what version of the driver?
<Amaranth> snadge: right
<Amaranth> jscinoz: the 100.14.11 driver _sucks_
<snadge> ok.. so without trying to sound like a troll.. is there any real reason why i shouldn't try gentoo?
<Amaranth> it falls over if you look at it wrong
<Amaranth> snadge: go ahead
<ggilbert> To keep up to date on the issue, keep an eye on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/130325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  3D GL apps crash X when using compiz (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Amaranth> snadge: as long as it's not windows i don't care :)
<snadge> since gentoo allows you to easily recompile everything with custom compile options
<snadge> as far as i know.. debian or ubuntu would be a much more  manual process?
<Amaranth> snadge: probably take you a couple weeks to compile everything on such a puny processor though :)
<snadge> im going to run from command line.. until its finished
<snadge> its just a shame transmeta are pretty much nonexistant now
<snadge> i was thinking of buying a core2 system with intel chipset onboard because its so cheap
<snadge> then i can just use gutsy, and its a no brainer
<snadge> but i would still have this legacy platform that would then be essentially useless
<Amaranth> they got outmaneuvered, it happens
<Amaranth> shouldn't hold on to something that's dead
<snadge> apparently their legal case against intel has merit, which is quite sad
<snadge> intel "appropriating" that technology.. made the performance per watt gains of the crusoe architecture, irrelevant
<snadge> which has forced them out of the niche market they were aiming for
<jscinoz> I cant install the 9755 driver
<jscinoz> X fails to start after installing it
<jscinoz> only 100.14.11 works
<snadge> i spent $1000 on a 550mhz crusoe 5/14" single board computer.. that uses 20watts of energy (total).. and now its just a novelty item :)
<jscinoz> Put xubuntu on it and use it as a server
<snadge> as i was just saying earlier.. unfortunately the default p4 optimisations, absolutely cripples the performance.. to the point where its almost unuseable for a desktop system
<jscinoz> server?
<snadge> everything you do on it uses 100% cpu and seems to take forever to do
<ggilbert> jscinoz: Downgrading the nvidia driver will probably not fix your issue anyways :)
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> alright
<jscinoz> another question... can i make ubunt use OSS instead of ALSA, alsa is broken on the .10 kernel
<snadge> im assuming that server performance is degraded as well
<ggilbert> jscinoz: You can work around it by rebuilding xserver-xorg-core without the 132_composite-no-clipping.diff patch, but that may or may not break other things
<jscinoz> I'd rather not do somethign that drastic, i can go without compiz
<jscinoz> any idea on getting ALSA working on the .10 kernel on the santa-rosa platform?
* ggilbert isn't familiar with santa-rosa
<jscinoz> Centrino Duo laptops
<ggilbert> Ah. My laptop isn't nearly that up to date
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> alright, time for some other questions
<jscinoz> I need to install a java app called Sancho, its a GUI for MLDonkey, i can choose the normal java version or GCJ version, which should i choose?
<ggilbert> I would think either would work equally well. The GCJ version is probably intended for distributions that don't easily support java.
<jscinoz> isnt GCJ faster as its native coding?
<ggilbert> I couldn't tell you if it makes much difference without actually testing the app.
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> is it just me or is the new displayconfig-gtk broken?
<jscinoz_> alright then
<jscinoz_> displayconfig-gtk hung my system
<UNDERsoN> will be X.Org 7.3 in 7.10 or not?
<UNDERsoN> I've seen in daily build X.org 7.2 but 7.3 was released. So who can comment situation with X.org version in Ubuntu 7.10?
<UNDERsoN> Who know about plans for X.org in 7.10 release?
<Amaranth> UNDERsoN: what you see is what you get
<UNDERsoN> And what about GUI for VPN in 7.10?
<jscinoz_> hey guys i'm making a deb package of an application i found, where should i put the file for its menu entry /usr/share/menu?
<matsalka> hi, can someone maybe tell me why one of my drives suddently disappeared?
<matsalka> it was fine in the morning, but is lost by now
<matsalka> mount -a tells me this:
<matsalka> Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/2044722B447203B6': No such file or directory
<matsalka> this supposed to be the UUID of this drive
<Tomcat_> Check with gparted/blkid/parted/fdisk if the drive/partition is still there.
<Raiders32> where can I find a list of improvements/enhancements that are expected with Gutsy?
<matsalka> gparted says drive unallocated, partition tables problem?
<Tomcat_> Sounds bad. :\
<Tomcat_> Try a cold reboot.
<piti> Hi. I have trouble with libXdamage.so.1 which is required by some applications, present on my system, but they can't find it ... thanks
<Tomcat_> Maybe just a glitch.
<matsalka> did that before, didn't help :/
<matsalka> Unable to open /dev/sdb - unrecognised disk label. said gparted when started from terminal
<matsalka> same with parted
<matsalka> fdisk -l  ---> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<matsalka> maybe if i boot to windows once?
<matsalka> better than nothing
<piti> I have this output : libXdamage.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , but this file is here : /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 do the programs search in an other directory ?
<jscinoz_> hey guys i'm making a deb package of an application i found, where should i put the file for its menu entry /usr/share/menu?
<larsemil> anyone got a nice mirror for tribe 5? the ubuntu one is giving me incredible speed of 15kb
<larsemil> ah found one on gnome.org
<matsalka> Tomcat_, even windows didn't reconize it first, after second reboot it showed up in windows and when i came back to ubuntu. everything seems fine
<matsalka> i just can't figure out why did it disappear
<matsalka> pc was idle and no one even didn't touch it
<Tomcat_> matsalka: You could listen to it and see if it spins up correctly on boot... maybe it's too slow. That's an indication that it will break *soon*. So make backups.
<matsalka> only music there :/
<harmental> hey guys...ive just upgraded to gutsy...i works great....there is just this thing that is bothering me....I have a process called udevd thats taking 60% of my proc capacity all the time! i know its related to hotplug devices (i have an external usbdisk) but it doesnt sound right to me....any ideas?
<matsalka> i don't know if i heard right, but i think this drive started after i got into windows
<matsalka> before that it wasn't even spinning
<matsalka> but i may be wrong, because my tv was quite loud
<matsalka> it's quite old tho
<kousotu> I;m having some major freeze-upswith ubufox
<kousotu> how would I got about fixng them?
<Pici> kousotu: Are you sure that its ubufox?
<kousotu> it's the installed firefox
<kousotu> the default oe
<kousotu> one*
<Pici> ubufox is just an extension to firefox.
<kousotu> oh..
<kousotu> well, um.. it is firefox that freezes
<kousotu> I thought it was called ubufox
<Pici> Ubufox only provides the functionality of installing firefox extensions from canonical
<kousotu> ok, well thanks for the clarification
<kousotu> but I do mean the browser itself
<Tomcat_> The easiest way is to rename ~/.mozilla to something else.
<kousotu> reinstalling it did nothing
<Tomcat_> And create a new profile.
<Tomcat_> Eh.. weird.
<Tomcat_> In that case, obtain a stack trace and file a bug report.
<Tomcat_> Might be something bigger.
<Pici> kousotu: Did your bookmarks dissapear when you reinstalled?
<kousotu> no
<kousotu> but it didn't seem ohelp either,,
<Pici> kousotu: Okay, then you need to do a purge when your remove firefox, or just delete your ~/.mozilla/ folder
<Tomcat_> Pici: Purge doesn't remove ~/.mozilla
<Pici> Tomcat_: It doesnt? Thats silly.
<Tomcat_> So renaming or deleting ~/.mozilla is the right course.
<Tomcat_> Pici: It would be a bit dangerous to just delete stuff from peoples' homes I guess... :)
<Pici> Tomcat_: Perhaps I'm incorrectly assuming that they'd know enough to backup their settings.
<Tomcat_> Pici: You mean you expect people to backup their settings in case the sysadmin decides to remove some software which will result in a deletion of personal files? :)
<Pici> Tomcat_: I was referring to asking people to delete files in home. I think I miss-interpreted your comment.
<Tomcat_> Ah. Alright. Hehe. :)
<Tomcat_> With that I can fully agree.
<kousotu> Pici: I reinstalled, not purged
<kousotu> and for the record, so does that other browser
<slytherin> Is anybody having video playing problems with ati free drivers?
<kousotu> slytherin: what player?
<slytherin> kousotu: totem doesn't show video. It only plays sound. Also in mplayer 'xv' output doesn't work.
<Pici> If more than one browser if freezing on you, you have a bigger problem.
<kousotu> slytherin: try vlc
<kousotu> Pici: emph.. (w/e) only has problems with flash though
<slytherin> kousotu: That is not the solution.
<kousotu> slytherin: I have the least ammount of plablems with vlc
<kousotu> slytherin: just thought I'd give my inout
<kousotu> input*
<slytherin> kousotu: If something was working till tribe 1 and started failing around tribe 4 then it is regression. But since I don't have access to webmail from office and no net at home, I wanted to know if anyone can confirm my bug. :-)
<kousotu> slytherin: my appologies, todem doesn't even open for me
<slytherin> kousotu: Then that is a bug. :-)
<kousotu> slytherin: but it seems to only happen to me, and I do;t really care about todem antway
<slytherin> kousotu: Still you should file a bug, because it is default media player. And if the problem is critical then it should get fixed.
<slytherin> kousotu: Have you tried launching it from terminal?
<kousotu> you can lauch todem from terminal?
<kousotu> lol
<slytherin> kousotu: I mean from gnome-terminal when you are logged in to GUI
<kousotu> I;m on X right now
* kousotu clings to Hobbsee "save me from all these problems"
<Hobbsee> hi kousotu
<Hobbsee> heh
<Pici> kousotu: There isn't any way your problems are going to be fixed if you refuse to log bugs for them. And saying that you dont care that programX doesnt run is not very fair to anyone who is expecting a stable release.
<slytherin> Pici: +1
<kousotu> Pici: again, they all say it's simply MY fault
<slytherin> kousotu: they who?
<kousotu> and how do you report a bug about a program when you can't launch the program to report the bug?
<kousotu> slytherin: various people
<slytherin> kousotu: That is why I asked you what happens when you type totem in terminal and press enter
<kousotu> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> kousotu: then you go to the website and file it.  bugs existed before apport, you know
* Hobbsee waves teh magic wand and fixes all the bugs
<kousotu> I did lol
* Hobbsee pokes people into bug triaging rather than bug filing :P
<Pici> kousotu: link?
<kousotu> well, I didn;t on todem because I said it was "my fault"
<slytherin> Hobbsee: give me half an hour. :-)
<kousotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/137952
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137952 in firefox "web pages freeze firefox?" [Undecided,New] 
<kousotu> that's the ff one
<Pici> How is it your fault?
<kousotu> althought that's obvious lol
<Hobbsee> kousotu: might be helpful if you actually put which webpage it si, in the topic of the bug.
<kousotu> Pici: I don;t know, ask the people who said it
<kousotu> Hobbsee: no specific site does it
<Pici> kousotu: I'm not psychic, I have no idea what you are talking about.
<Dannilion> If you point me to instructions for bug triaging, I shall help
<kousotu> hotmail (old) did it, gaiaonline did it, league-online did it, itc
<Hobbsee> kousotu: you havent mentioned on the bug if you're using gnash or flashplugin-nonfree.
<kousotu> [07:23]  <kousotu> slytherin: but it seems to only happen to me, and I do;t really care about todem antway
<kousotu> oops...
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs should help
<kousotu> I'm using flash
<Hobbsee> kousotu: <duh>.  which flash?
<Dannilion> thank you :)
<kousotu> flashplugin-nonfree
<Pici> kousotu: How can you be sure that your bug only occurs on your computer??
<kousotu> Pici: with todem I was TOLD that
<Hobbsee> kousotu: and does it still happen if you move .firefox/ and .mozilla-firefox/ out of the way
<kousotu> Hobbsee: never tried
<Hobbsee> kousotu: well, try next time, before you file the bug.
<Hobbsee> the bugsquad is not psychic, and your bug is likely to be closed due to lack of info.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I didn;t do anythig out of the norm
<Hobbsee> you've got extensions installed.
<kousotu> in fact, I did less to this one than my windows setup
<Hobbsee> some of them can cause crashes.
<kousotu> I have a theme, that's all
<kousotu> well, 2 themes, but the one was known to crash it and I stopped using it
<Hobbsee>  NASA Night Launch and MidnightFox
<kousotu> the other one does it at random
<kousotu> midnight crashes
<kousotu> NASA is fine
<Hobbsee> well, it's still listed as being there, so you may want to uninstall it, rather than just disable
<kousotu> I use it on windows as well
<Hobbsee> this is not windows.
<soc> thanks for packaging gimp 2.4!
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I;m aware
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> Hobbsee: but how could a theme be perfectly fine in windows, but horrible in ubuntu?
<kousotu> I hate light themes..
<Hobbsee> kousotu: ....because the libraries behind them are different.
<kousotu> k
<glance> Hellu
<glance> I have a strange problem with my graphics-card.
<glance> http://www.acc.umu.se/~glance/tmp/dsc00076.jpg
<glance> it worked ok in feisty but is looking like that in gutsy
<kousotu> do you know of any supported Dark themes doefirefox on ubuntu?
<glance> i810 chipset
<glance> Anyone seen something simlar?
<Hobbsee> none of the other themes are "supported".  you may find some crash, and most dont
<Pici> glance: Check launchpad, I saw something about an xorg problem with a black bar, but I dont have the bug number offhand.
<kousotu> erg....
<glance> Pici: oh, thanks
<kousotu> how to I end firefox from terminal?
<Hobbsee> killall firefox
<mewt> 'gd afternoon
<kousotu> still get that it's running...
<kousotu> brb
<kousotu> gonna reboot
<mewt> is it possible to have beagle and tracker running at the same time ?
* Hobbsee wonders why kousotu is running gutsy
<Tomcat_> mewt: Sure, why not?
<slytherin> mewt: It should be possible
<mewt> cos first i had trackerd eating my cpu, now i have beagle-build-in eating it
<mewt> it's kinda annoying :P
<Tomcat_> Hobbsee: killall firefox-bin btw ;)
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: oh, it's firefox-bin, is it?  i never remember, it's my tab completion
<mewt> it's getting kinda annoying
<mewt> to think i never use search
<Hobbsee> just remove both of them?
<mewt> shall i do a sudo apt-get remove trackerd beagle ?
<slytherin> Hobbsee: Need an advice. There is a bug logged against totem in feisty. But I am having it only in latest gutsy. Say after tribe 4. Should I confirm that bug?
<Tomcat_> Hobbsee: Yeah, I sometimes forget as well. But the Ubuntu tab completion makes it really easy to kill stuff. ;D
<glance> Pici: i found the forum-thread and the launchpad bug-entry but nothing on whats going on.
<Tomcat_> slytherin: If the bug is exactly the same (except for the version) yes.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: yeah, and write a comment saying such.
<Tomcat_> slytherin: And as Hobbsee said ;)
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: it gets more fun when you do some tab completion tweaks
<slytherin> Hobbsee: Tomcat_: I have written comment. Can't say if it is exactly same because original reporter didn't provide much info. But problem sounds similar.
<Tomcat_> Hobbsee: Like?
<Hobbsee> slytherin: should be safe, then.
<slytherin> Hobbsee: Tomcat_: Check bug #134370
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134370 in totem "Video dosen't play correctly in Totem" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134370
<Tomcat_> slytherin: Good. You could try to debug it further, if you're experienced.
<Tomcat_> slytherin: Yeah, that's alright.
<slytherin> Tomcat_: Tried all in vein. :-(
<Hobbsee> slytherin: set it back to new, then.
<Tomcat_> slytherin: Oh btw... I know that problem.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: or confirmed
<mewt> scrollkeeper-up..any idea what it does ?
<slytherin> Tomcat_: Thank god I found at least someone who knows the problem. It is very weird.
<Tomcat_> slytherin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/129391
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129391 in totem "cannot see image for some videos only audio" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<Tomcat_> I had some bug with it as well... wait.
<Tomcat_> slytherin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/76866
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76866 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "No way to get working video with Intel card & AIGLX desktop" [Undecided,New] 
<Tomcat_> slytherin: I believe it's the same problem... even on ATI.
<slytherin> Tomcat_: I am not using AIGLX.
<mattb> anyone know when linux-xen for x86_64 in gutsy will be ready?
<mattb> bug #132726, says the new package uploaded 9 hours ago should provide it, but launchpad says that's built and there is still no -xen image for x86_64...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132726 in linux-source-2.6.22 "linux-xen for x86_64" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132726
<kousotu> Hobbsee: "after surfing Youtube, sometimes the brower creashes, I expect this as it does the same at times on windows as well" so yes, I'm not saying it's a bug I know about, but I simply put it out there
<Tomcat_> slytherin: metacity, no compiz, beryl?
<slytherin> Tomcat_: Yes, metacity
<Tomcat_> That's... weird.
<Tomcat_> Then my problem isn't related.
<slytherin> Tomcat_: I know problem with compiz. Only mplayer can play video when using compiz
<Hobbsee> kousotu: right, but do you *really* expect that someone will bother to go and track down teh problem, when you've given them almost no info on how to do it?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: considering the hundreds of other firefox bugs there, and the thousands of other bugs in launchpad?
<Tomcat_> slytherin: Nah, you can change settings in most players to work with compiz.
<Tomcat_> slytherin: The defaults just don't work.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: on that particualr bit, I can't see a problem
<kousotu> but...
<slytherin> Tomcat_: Whatever. For now I am looking for w/o compiz playback
<kousotu> "I can be one literally any page, and after navigating a while firefox will randomly freeze" this however IS a problem
<Hobbsee> kousotu: you need to make sure your bug is good enough for people to even look at it
<Hobbsee> kousotu: sure, but random bugs....do you *really* expect people to browse for hours, trying to track them down?
<kousotu> um...
<kousotu> I usually get it within a few pages
<kousotu> so it will either pop up for them or not
<Hobbsee> so then why hasnt a whole lot of other people filed it?
<kousotu> there's no way to track random events such as this one
<Hobbsee> er, havent.
<Hobbsee> exactly, which makes them pointless filing until you've figured out what triggers it
<kousotu> I don;t know what triggeres it
<kousotu> as of right now I'm using the NASA theme, and it's fine
<kousotu> I was using the nasa theme the entire time
<Hobbsee> then you should probably find out, before filing.
<Hobbsee> rather than expecting the bug people do to that for you, remotely.  because they wont.
<Pici> kousotu: If you are not willing to do some work in tracking down these bugs, perhaps you should not be running a non-release version of Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> remember, there are way less developers and bug people than users.
<kousotu> Pici: I don;t really have much of a choice
* Hobbsee ponders responding to that bug, immediately marking it as invalid, until kousotu tracks down where the problem actually is.
<Pici> kousotu: And why is that?
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I doesn;t happen in any particualr place, it;s hard to track
<Hobbsee> kousotu: then track it before filing.
<Hobbsee> kousotu: or just dont file it.
<kousotu> Pici: because my cards don;t work on Fiesty
<slytherin> Tomcat_: bug 129391 seems related. Strange that both are reported against feisty. I only got that problem in gutsy. It might be related to some update. Because the time when it started for the original reporters and me are close (within 1 month period).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129391 in totem "cannot see image for some videos only audio" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129391
<kousotu> Pici: fiesty is HORRIBLE for me, where-as gutsy is mostly ok
<Pici> kousotu: I'm sorry to hear that, but you need to stop treating Gutsy as if it was already releaed, we are still trying to fix all the bugs and we can't do that if we dont have enough information.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I wasn;t going to, wanted to try to work it out withsome help but was told to
<ikonia> same old story huh kousotu
<kousotu> Pici: I treated VIsta RC1 as "released" now that was a mistake I leaned from
<kousotu> shut up ikonia
<Hobbsee> kousotu: which would be because people expected you to have tried to track down the problem yourself, and at least know how to file a good bug.
<ikonia> ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: you're not helping.
<ikonia> fair enough
<kousotu> where would konvesation store logs?
<ikonia> its in your home dir under a . directory as I recall
<ikonia> .konversation or something like that
<ikonia> I'm not sure logging is turned on by default though
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<ikonia> actually, do you mean conversation logs or application logs
<ikonia> sorry, I should clarify
<contrast83> Has anyoe had any luck getting dial-up on a winmodem to work in Gutsy? I keep getting "no carrier" when I try to dial in.
<mewt> if i make OOo stop using java, what effect will it have ?
<ikonia> mewt: functionality that wants java won't run
<mewt> ikonia, can you give an example ?
<ikonia> contrast83: do you heara dial tone through your speakers
<ikonia> mewt: sure
<Hobbsee> kousotu: ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<contrast83> ikonia: No.
<mewt> ikonia, I just disabled it to increase loading time, I just wanted to know what im gonna lose over all
<Hobbsee> kousotu: look in settings, configure konversation, logging tab.
<contrast83> It says "no carrier" before it even tries to dial.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: it logs by default
<ikonia> Hobbsee: is that a recenty change say 7.04 ?
<ikonia> kousotu or has it always been that way
<ikonia> (I'm not a kde user)
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ti's always been that way
<ikonia> mewt I wouldn't recommend that sort of approach in general.
<mewt> mm ic
<ikonia> Hobbsee the only reason I wasn't sure was because people in the past have complained about it not logging in the past, so they must have chosen to disable it, I assume
<mewt> ikonia, I never thought that OOo took too long to load..Was just curios why a lot of ppl complain of that
<ikonia> mewt if your comfortable with the load times, I suggest you leave it alone
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i dont think so.  unless upstream has changed that setting
<mewt> ikonia, Kudos on that
<ikonia> Hobbsee I'm not a regular kde user, I'm very rusty with it, so your probably right any how
<kousotu> [Fri Sep 7 2007]  [06:57:09]  <kousotu>	reinstalling it did nothing
<kousotu> [Fri Sep 7 2007]  [06:57:12]  <Tomcat_>	And create a new profile.
<kousotu> [Fri Sep 7 2007]  [06:57:22]  <Tomcat_>	Eh.. weird.
<kousotu> [Fri Sep 7 2007]  [06:57:32]  <Tomcat_>	In that case, obtain a stack trace and file a bug report.
<kousotu> [Fri Sep 7 2007]  [06:57:40]  <Tomcat_>	Might be something bigger.
<ikonia> kousotu: you may find the pastebin a better way to share info so it doesn't flood the screen, or scroll off and people can see it
<Hobbsee> so 'strace firefox', go browsing, and see what logs you get.
<Hobbsee> kousotu: note the order of that, though.  obtain the trace first, *then* file a bug report.
<ikonia> kousotu: where you not complaining about a firefox crash earlier, and you where advised to run it from the command line to get the basic loading output ?
<kousotu> ikonia: no
<kousotu> ikonia: I was advised o run TODEM
<andre_pl> i just did the upgrade to gutsy and X Wont start, I get the X cursor and the screen keeps flickering, but nothing ever happens.  anyone seen this?
<ikonia> todem ?
<Pici> kousotu: huh?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: the same logic applies to firefox.
<Hobbsee> kousotu: it's basic debugging
<ikonia> just launch firefox from the command line and watch what loads and any errors/warnings
<kousotu> ikonia: keep your nose out of things when you don't even have your facts straight
<ikonia> ?
<Hobbsee> ...
<ikonia> this is a development channel, your asking for help ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: is right there.  kousotu, you need to learn basic debugging.
<Hobbsee> you *really* should not be running gutsy
* mewt giggles silently
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ ./firefox
<kousotu> bash: ./firefox: No such file or directory
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ firefox
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$
<ikonia> loads of people have had that conversation with kousotu before,
<ikonia> kousotu: thats not how you launch firefox
<ikonia> its not in your home dir
<Hobbsee> ikonia: the second half is right
<ikonia> its in /usr/bin from memory
<Hobbsee> ikonia: /usr/bin is in path, so typing fire<tab> will bring it up
<ikonia> Hobbsee not quite close enough
<ikonia> Hobbsee yeah, totally
<ikonia> Hobbsee hence ./ is not going to work
<kousotu> ....
<kousotu> [08:18]  <kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ firefox
<kousotu> [08:18]  <kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$
<Hobbsee> true, hence i said the second half is right, with the inference that the first half is not.
<ikonia> but from other problems kousotu has had I know his path sometimes gets borked
<Hobbsee> kousotu: okay, so strace it instead
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ah right.   weird.
<ikonia> kousotu: you didn't get a load of text scrolling when you launched firefox ?
<kousotu> no
<ikonia> thats quite odd
<kousotu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kousotu> thie strace: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36685/
<andre_pl> can anyone help me figure out where things are going wrong here?  the Xorg log doesn't show any errors, its like it starts up and then shuts itself down for 5 seconds, then tries to re-dect the refresh-rate etc and starts the process all over again
<kousotu> the*
<ikonia> andre_pl: let it mess around with its self for 5 minutes and it will do a fatal error if it can't find a usable screen
<ikonia> andre_pl: then check the X.0.log in /var/log
<andre_pl> ikonia: I let it go for at least 5 minutes, it doesn't give any sort of error because it DOES find a usable screen. the problem is something else.
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36685/
<ikonia> oops
<Hobbsee> ikonia: firefox shouldnt spew info to the console, btw
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Hobbsee> ikonia: normally
<ikonia> not a great start
<andre_pl> i get the x cursor and everything.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: you normally get the font warnings though unless you have every font on the planet installed
<kousotu> I have over 6k installed
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> ikonia: hm, i dont.
<andre_pl> its like it has nothing to run in the X Session so it just shuts itself down
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i thought it was bad practice to spew to the console :P
<ikonia> Hobbsee I suspect your box is setup resonably tidy though
<ikonia> Hobbsee it is VERY bad
* Eq|work yawns
<mewt> andre_pl, have you tried issuing a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart from terminal ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: hmm.  yeah, reasonably.  i dont tend to dist-upgrade it
<mewt> Eq|work, bored at work ?
<andre_pl> yes, a few times'
<andre_pl> same thing
<Eq|work> nah, not really.. just relaxing a bit. and somewhat tired.
<ikonia> andre_pl do you get a login prompt ?
<kousotu> I fo have another issue, but I don;t even think I should bother asking about it
<kousotu> do*
<mewt> Eq|work, i just finished work, hell of a day, now i have to start studying again..have an exam in 2 days
<ikonia> kousotu: its interesting what its looking for in your home dir
<ikonia> in the .mozilla dir
<andre_pl> no, nothing but a black screen with an X Curor, it lasts about 10 seconds then it stops
<kousotu> ?
<andre_pl> And gdm wont die!
<ikonia> andre_pl check the gdm.log in /var/log
<kousotu> what is it looking for?
<ikonia> andre_pl: sounds like its constantly respawning
<ikonia> andre_pl remove it from the default run level and start it manually see what happens
<ikonia> and check the gdm logs
<kousotu> tat64("/home/kousotu", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0 < ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i'm getting that as well - but with S* instead of K*
<andre_pl> i think its done now.... stopping gdm wont help, I need to ctrl+alt+bkspc when X is running
<ikonia> Hobbsee just doing a little research on it now
<ikonia> Hobbsee are you using gusty too
<andre_pl> ah, gdm complains about the nvidia driver
<ikonia> Hobbsee: it appears to what a start "S" or shut down "K" script /file in a legacy init style
<ikonia> not sure what thats all about
<Hobbsee> ikonia: yes...but i'm unsure why
<ikonia> possibly just a warning
<Hobbsee> ikonia: uh, i've been using gutsy since UDS.
<kousotu> wait, what it it looking forin my /home dir?
<ikonia> I don't see that in a 7.0.4 box
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ie, early may
<dfgas> hmmm tribe 6
<ikonia> Hobbsee I've not got a gusty desktop to hand so can't check that
<Hobbsee> ah
<ikonia> Hobbsee but I'm not seeing it on a fesity box
<Hobbsee> i found that i wasnt actually uploading stuff and fixing bugs if i wasnt running the development release
<ikonia> I agree, I have gusty at home but I'm in the office now
<andre_pl> nvidia-glx is already the latest version. but thats the only error in the gdm log
<ikonia> I'll research that init stuff tonight and see what its all about, thats interesting
<ikonia> I think its probably just a warning
<ikonia> rather than fatal
<kousotu> Hobbsee: it's good pratice to run beta to fix it
<kousotu> Hobbsee: but definatly not to make it lol
<Hobbsee> depends if you knwo, at least vaugely, what you're doing.
<mewt> andre_pl, what error exactly ?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: it actually is doing a chdir
<ikonia> that surprising
<andre_pl> failed to load GLX Extension, no compatible nvidia driver found
<Hobbsee> what's chdir?  i was assuming that is a check directory
<kousotu> Hobbsee: true..
<mewt> reinstall nvidia then
<andre_pl> lol
<mewt> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kousotu> andre_pl: what nvidia card?
<andre_pl> mewt i did, it ays its already the newest version
<andre_pl> its a 7600 GO
<mewt> you need nvidia-glx-new afaik for that, anyone can confirm that please ?
<kousotu> might want to try nvidia-glx-new
<kousotu> lol
<mewt> remove the old one before
<Pici> fyi, an strace of firefox probably wont work properly. At least if you arent following forks.
<Pici> s/work properly/return what you expect
<ikonia> Hobbsee change dir
<Hobbsee> Pici: oh, darn.  i'm not great on stracing and such.
<andre_pl> I've never had to use -new before
<Hobbsee> ikonia: oh, right.
<Hobbsee> that's logical
<ikonia> Pici ahhh good call, it calls about 3 children
<Pici> ikonia: yes, including firefox-bin which is what is the important part.
<ikonia> Pici exactly, well corrected
<ikonia> totally slipped past me
<andre_pl> mewt: same error with nvidia-glx-new
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I'll be completely honest, I don;t know squat lol
<andre_pl> hang on... ap-get upgrade wants to install 360 packages.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: but I;m learning, and that's what counts
<Hobbsee> kousotu: true, but would you prefer people fixing bugs, or looking at dodgy bugs like yours, and not spending the time on fixing them?
<ikonia> kousotu a dev distro isn't the best place to learn
<Hobbsee> er, on fixing other bugs
<ikonia> ubuntu is a cracking place to learn because of the size of the community to assist you
<kousotu> ikonia: you know a STABLE one whatworks on a brand new laptop?
<ikonia> the dev one isn't as its a moving target
<ikonia> Ubuntu Gesity
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Fesity ?
<Hobbsee> you lose at spelling, ikonia
<andre_pl> feisty
<andre_pl> :D
<ikonia> Hobbsee I lose at typing surly
<Hobbsee> :P
<ikonia> although spelling isn't much better being honest
<kousotu> ikonia: [08:05]  <kousotu> Pici: because my cards don;t work on Fiesty
<kousotu> learn to read
<ikonia> I wasn't in the channel
<ikonia> please drop the attitude
<ikonia> which cards don't work ?
<kousotu> all of them..
<kousotu> it runs horrbly
<mewt> kousotu, mate, all the people here help cos they want to, stop treating everyone like it's their duty to do so
<ikonia> hang on "cards don't work - all of them" is not a "bug"
<ikonia> whats the problem, does it run/not run, what error what doesn't
<kousotu> ikonia: it runs at a very basic level
<ikonia> define very basic level
<kousotu> and sound doesn;t work
<ikonia> ok - so thats one, your sound isn't running
<kousotu> and effects don;t work
<ikonia> what else
<ikonia> define effects, as in desktop-effects ?
<Pici> kousotu: What video card?
* andre_pl smash smash smash
<kousotu> intel gfx accel. 950
<ikonia> ahh ok, so an onboard
<ikonia> so thats not a problem, but it also may run desktop effects badly as its underpowered
<kousotu> ikonia: laptop, everything is built in
<ikonia> kousotu thats not what I meant by onboard, but ok
<kousotu> ikonia: lol well do explain?
<ikonia> a graphics card that is onboard as part of the chipset or an external graphics card thats 3rd party
<ikonia> not external as out of the chassis
<ikonia> so ok, thats the video card as a minor problem, anything else ?
<kousotu> um...
<kousotu> donno..
<ikonia> great.
<kousotu> I ran it for about 4 horus and hated the way it felt
<ikonia> I suggest you use fesity and use these problems as a way to learn about ubuntu and linux in general
<ikonia> 4 hours and you swapped to a development distro
<ikonia> I'd advise you to go back to using fesity
<mewt> 4 hours aint nothing if you wanna fix your linux and learn from it...
<kousotu> ten I switched to gutsy t3 and have liked how guts trated me sense
<ikonia> and work through the problems
<kousotu> since*
* mewt remembers spending days trying to fix mandrake 10.0
<ikonia> kousotu you've had nothing but problems with gusty hence why I said "same old same old"
<kousotu> ikonia: no, at large it works well
<kousotu> I do have roblems, yes.
<ikonia> your request for help on bugs suggests other wise, but if your comfortable with that
<kousotu> but those are mostly due to linux noobness
<ikonia> do what you feel appropriate, but you risk alienting people running a development distro with very limited skills
<ikonia> I'd advise fesity as a learning tool, fixing your sound and video card issues will teach you a lot
<kousotu> ikonia: best way to learn, isn;t it?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> terrible way to learn and a great way to frustrate skilled people giving their time
<kousotu> your opinion, not mine
<ikonia> read the topic - and you'll see its pretty much the opinion and guideence of the ubuntu community
<kousotu> yes, I agree it;s fustrating
<andre_pl> lol, your opinion doesn't matter when we're talking about wasting other people time.
<andre_pl> jsut my 2c
<ikonia> well, I suggest we go back to fixing issues rather than trying to beat our heads against a brick wall
<kousotu> but you can;t sait and say that I;m here with bugs 24/7
<andre_pl> I'm out. thanks for the help mewt and ikonia i'll let you now how it goes.
<ikonia> andre_pl: welcome
<kousotu> in fact, I rarely have problems which need to be handled by someone else
<kousotu> mostly I ask for help on terminal commands, as I know none of them
<kousotu> I tried to work from a shell, but my friend deleted his shell service
<kousotu> so I was back to square 1
<mewt> kousotu, bottom line is that tribe 5 comes with a great notice how it has bugs all over th place and it's not stable yet..if you dunno how to use the command line atleast a bit, your gonna have problems then
<kousotu> now if you REALY want to get into 24/7 bugs, take a Emachine T2240 and but Redhat 9 on it
<ikonia> we don't - this is an ubuntu development channel
<ikonia> not your linux learning channel
<kousotu> yea, yea, yea....
<Eq|work> kousotu : if you're trying to get help with commands, this is NOT the right channel
<kousotu> I go in ubuntu, get bitchedat to come here
<Pici> !ohmy | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Eq|work> then don't mention you're running gutsy
<kousotu> simply bucause I'm running this vrsion of it
<Eq|work> tell them you're looking for help with such and such command
<mewt> kousotu, and with an attitude like that you wont go no for in any other channel
<Eq|work> the version of ubuntu is irrelevant.
<kousotu> Eq|work: that's kind of hardconsidering theysay "what are you running?" I'm not going to lie
<kousotu> and I have said that
<kousotu> they refuseto help otherwise
<Eq|work> which is why you say "i need help with doing this: *description of what you're trying to do*"
<Eq|work> then try #linux
<ikonia> nice call
<Eq|work> this chan is for working on issues with gutsy. things that are known as bugs. not for helping people learn how to use it, or any other distro.
<Eq|work> if you aren't familiar with linux on a gui AND console level, you shouldn't be running a development version.
<Eq|work> and that's that.
<kousotu> Eq|work: like I said before, I would run fiesty if it felt at all welcoming
<ikonia> kousotu: learn how to fix your two very minor issues
<kousotu> ikonia: they arn;t minor issues to me
<kousotu> I hace windows, and make it feel how I want it to
<mewt> kousotu, learn how to make it welcoming
<ikonia> no, but if you work it through with people you'll learn how and why to fix it
<kousotu> hack*
<kousotu> ikonia: and just what do you think I;m TRYIN to do?
<ikonia> your learning in the wrong place though
<Eq|work> kousotu : the point is that this channel is NOT the channel to do it
<ikonia> a stable supportd distro is the right place to learn
<Hobbsee> people, just refuse to help kousotu if you wish, and make him learn to use google.
<ikonia> bugs from a new user in here waste time as it is mostly user error
<ikonia> Hobbsee thank you
<kousotu> ...
<Hobbsee> kousotu: oh, and please *dont* file bugs if you dont knwo what you're doing.  like at the moment.
<mewt> remember folks! Google is your friend! (www.google.com/linux for added penguim love!)
<ikonia> kousotu: install feisty and bob into #ubuntu and people will help you work it through
<ikonia> kousotu: I'll even help you work it thorugh
<kousotu> forget linux then, I'll stay on windoswhere I now EVEYTHING inside and out
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye
<kousotu> here I was trying to learn, and enjoying working with linux, but alI get is static
<mewt> kousotu, i promise you, you don't know windows inside out at all :)
<ikonia> don't feed the troll
<Hobbsee> kousotu: what id' suggest you do is come back when gutsy is released.
<kousotu> mewt: I know 99.9% of windows so well here isn't onething I couuldn't nodify
<kousotu> Hobbsee: gutst is 90% stable fir me
<Hobbsee> ikonia: be nice.
<ikonia> it was meant nice, as in don't bait
<ikonia> perhaps bad phrasing
<kousotu> Hobbsee: fiesty is far less stable on this laptop
<ikonia> kousotu: its not, if you install it I'll help you sort it out and you may learn something
<Hobbsee> so it seems, but gutsy does break, adn you need to know vaguely what you're doing, as the support for gutsy is not the same as the support for feisty
<kousotu> hence the reason for instaling Gutsy in th first place
<ikonia> you have 2 minor problems with fesity, straight forward to fix by the sounds of them, if you install it I'll help you fix them and explain why/how to fix them
<Hobbsee> it's weird.  a lot more people have been installing gutsy this time, as it works better than feisty
<ikonia> then you'll understand
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I know most of the basics of what I am doing
<Hobbsee> ikonia: sound is not straight forward to fix...
<ikonia> Hobbsee: no, it can be a fighter depending on the card, but its normally do-able
<ikonia> kousotu: being honest, you don't have a clue
<ikonia> kousotu: get fiesty on and we'll work it through
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I could tell you eveything I've installed, all the programs, scriptscommands I've done
<ikonia> kousotu: how do you add a user
<kousotu> ikonia: I would add it through GUI
<ikonia> kousotu: so you don't know the basics
<ikonia> kousotu: now install fesity and lets sort you out
<kousotu> I know how it's done in windows through command, but I useth GUI for most things
<ikonia> and you'll start learning
<ikonia> kousotu: knowing things in windows has no relevence
<kousotu> ikonia: that's not true
<ikonia> I'm offering you personal support to get you moving in the ubuntu world
<kousotu> ikonia: I have sed much of my windows know-how in working th linux to find it proving useful
<ikonia> kousotu: I'm not interested in your windows abilities
<Hobbsee> ikonia: now you're trolling.
<ikonia> I'm trying to get you working and learning
<Hobbsee> kousotu: is attempting to learn, and you are not helping.
<kousotu> ikonia: and you are the last person I'd ask for help, seeing s yuo say literally EVERYTHING is yfault
<ikonia> kousotu most of your problems are user error, you admit that yourself
<kousotu> ikonia: but not all
<ikonia> kousotu thats not a problem, if we work through say fesity you'll pickup the commands and understand why you make the mistakes
<kousotu> ikonia: Imay do things in a diferent way than you, but that does not make them wrong
<jscinoz> Man i wish gedit had regexp find and replace
<ikonia> kousotu you are welcome to do what you want, but I WILL Step in and correct you when you offer wrong/dangeour advice to other users
<kousotu> ikonia: you say they are wrong, and I hv the logs to prove it
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> sheesh
<Hobbsee> but kousotu....you cant expect the same level of feisty help, for gutsy.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: help, or leave.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I'm quite aware of that
<ikonia> I'm offering help
<ikonia> I'm offering one to one help
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I have just had a better time with gutsy than fiesty
<ShackJack> Hi - my Gutsy is pulling up a "stale" website in the browser... Does anyone here know if Gutsy uses a local DNS cache - and if so how to clear it... Or might this be a router caching issue?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: and people are going to expect that you can file bugs, etc, so you'll probably have to ask them what info to provide.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: and my wifi is FINALLY working, I don;t want to goreinstallig fiesty when I just get the one key item correct
<Hobbsee> hurrah!
<kousotu> and my zd1211rw, the hardware is shot
<kousotu> I HAVE to use my atheros now
<mewt> emerald --replace
<mewt> woops, alt-f2 didnt work >.<
<kousotu> I did work around it not working in gutsy with madwifi, but I doubt I coud do it again in fiesty
<kousotu> and not once did I ask for hep with it
<kousotu> I did with fiesty, but got no where
<kousotu> I fixed it on gutsy, alone
<Eq|work> err.. there are articles in the ubuntu wiki about atheros wifi
<Eq|work> it's just a matter of installing the restricted modules
<Eq|work> then it just works (tm)
<kousotu> Eq|work: I din't use them
<Eq|work> you did actually
<Eq|work> just by hand
<kousotu> no, Idin't
<Eq|work> madwifi comes under the restricted modules heading
<Eq|work> so you did
<Eq|work> by hand
<Eq|work> which quite frankly is a bad idea.
<kousotu> NO I DIDN'T
<Eq|work> ok then, what did you use?
<mewt> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kousotu> don;t go teling me what the fuck I did
<Eq|work> if you didn't use madwifi?
<Pici> !ohmy | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hobbsee> people, calm down, or i'll boot *all* of you.
<ShackJack> !enter | Oh yeah and...
<ubotu> Oh yeah and...: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hobbsee> for the weekend.
<Pici> Perhaps its just time to take a break.
<ShackJack> :)
* Eq|work waves at Hobbsee 
<Eq|work> how be you?
<kousotu> it's time ppl listen to wht others say
<Eq|work> ShackJack : sometimes it's necessary for comprehension.
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: not enjoying dealing with the bloodbath in this channel, when i'm trying to get useful stuff done.
<Eq|work> kousotu : you're not actually _saying_ anything
<kousotu> madwifi doesn;t work with my card
<Eq|work> herein lies the problem.
<ShackJack> Eq|work: That's what punctuation is for :)
<Eq|work> ShackJack : s/comprehension/forcing them to read it/
<ShackJack> Anyone on my DNS question - does Ubuntu have a local DNS cache that can be flushed or is that generally kept on the router?
<Eq|work> kousotu : so you've used ndiswrapper ?
<ikonia> ShackJack what does your reslv.conf and nsswitch.conf say your using
<Eq|work> ShackJack : depends on the setup, but afaik it doesn't usually have a local cache
<kousotu> I had no chice but to
<ikonia> ShackJack: its it website IP's or website "content" thats old
<mewt> ShackJack, not that i know of, unless you have named installed
<Eq|work> kousotu : and which model is it?
<kousotu> AR5007EG
<Eq|work> mewt : there are alternatives to bind.
<mewt> Eq|work, I don't know of any  meself :) and bind is usually the most commonly used that's why i mentioned that
<ShackJack> ikonia: mewt: No, just the default setup - which doesn't have local DNS caching? I don't have access to the system ATM...
<stdin> jetsaredim: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-cfa1001afadc3e0b752edf84051ef6a84da864a4
<Eq|work> mewt : dnscache
<Eq|work> sorry, dnsmasq even
<ikonia> ShackJack unless you install bind caching name server you'll be using external dns servers out of your control
<kousotu> I have my setup fin-tuned on gutsy, not something I ant to try to recreateon fiesty because it will take me weeks to do
<ShackJack> ikonia: Or the local router may be caching too, no?
<kousotu> an I really don;t have that kind of time
<Eq|work> kousotu : ndiswrapper ain't that hard to use.
<ikonia> ShackJack they act as your extenral dns server
<ikonia> ShackJack: they /can/ act that should ready
<ShackJack> K - thanks :)
<mewt> ShackJack, an idea, make sure your iptables is allowing dns forwarding requests
<ikonia> read even
<ShackJack> mewt: Thanx
<ikonia> mewt thats not the problem or he'd get no resolution
<kousotu> Eq|work: you're talking about a complete newbe here, Ihad lots of issus with it
<Eq|work> and they do have quite good instructions on the ndiswrapper site.
<Pici> kousotu: Is there anything Gutsy related that we can help you with?
<Eq|work> Pici : i suspect that should read 'gutsy-specific'
<mewt> ikonia, ah yes sorry, forgot he said a stale site not a no resolution prob
<ShackJack> Yeah everythings the default setup... It's just the Windows computer was getting the right site and the Linux one not - the Windows one only after local DNS cache was flushed... Though it mihgt be the same thing on Ubuntu...
<Pici> Eq|work: Eh, semantics.
<kousotu> Pici: the only problem I'm having is the one with firefox freezing on random pages
<Eq|work> ShackJack : install dnstracer ?
<kousotu> it wil freeze on any page
<ikonia> ShackJack give us a prod when you get back on the box
<Pici> kousotu: Hold on a minute, let me get your the correct syntax for doing a trace.
<Eq|work> kousotu : are you using the x86 or amd64 version of ubuntu ?
<kousotu> i386
<kousotu> intel
<Eq|work> unusual.
<kousotu> Pici: wil do
<Eq|work> that said, you do have to remember that things are not guaranteed to be stable on gutsy.. it wasn't that long ago that it went through a period (i've not checked to see if this is still the case) where you couldn't open the preferences window..
<jetsaredim> stdin: nice - I just tried running the adept_manager --version-upgrade and it crashed :)
<kousotu> Eq|work: it is workingjust fine for me, baring a few minor issues
<Pici> kousotu: from a terminal do `strace -f firefox 2> firefox.trace` Then browse until it crashes.  Rememeber that this is essentially logging your firefox session so dont do anything you wouldnt want other people to see ;)
<kousotu> such as my firefox issue, and frets of fire not runing
<ikonia> kousotu: but that could change tommorow with a new development update
<mewt> Pici, lol, there was a post on digg a day ago about someone reporting a bug with totem, the trace gave back that he was watching porn
<kousotu> Pici: just what does it log?
<kousotu> everything?
<Pici> kousotu: Just firefox information it is logging, its quite detailed.  And it will log into ~/firefox.trace
<Pici> mewt: I saw that ;)
<Eq|work> kousotu : just about, yes.
<Eq|work> all urls, and so on
<Eq|work> won't log passwords afaik
<Eq|work> but i'd suggest just browsing regular sites.
<kousotu> Pici: does it keylog firefox, for input on sitesand such?
<Pici> kousotu: Its not a keylogger. It might log information you send accross the network, but I'm not 100% sure on that.
<ikonia> kousotu: its the system logging it does, whats going in with firefox behind the scense
<kousotu> I can always *out stuff I do;t want ppl to see
<kousotu> Pici: I'll look at it before I ever make it pubic
<ikonia> kousotu: try not to edit it, as it can taint it
<ikonia> for example it could be a url string thats making it crash, editing out the url string could make people miss the bug, if you see what I mean
<mewt> kousotu, why not just go into firefox, clear all personal data
<mewt> then start a new session afresh and log that
<kousotu> ikonia: I would not taint it, simply stuf I may not wat seenthat may apear
<ikonia> kousotu yes, but removing stuff can tainint it
<mewt> just did this to my sudo (http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/09/enable-sudo-insults-for-some-laughs.html) hilarious
<Pici> kousotu: Just go do some browsing and we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.
<ikonia> if your visting www.test.com and the phrase "test" causes firefox to crash, if you edit it out, we won't know you visited test.com
<ikonia> Pici: fair enough
<mewt> mewt@tehgraveyard:~$ sudo gedit
<mewt> [sudo]  password for mewt:
<mewt> You speak an infinite deal of nothing
<mewt> [sudo]  password for mewt:
<mewt> This mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it.
<mewt> [sudo]  password for mewt:
<mewt> What, what, what, what, what, what, what, what, what, what?
<mewt> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Eq|work> or create a new profile and log that.
<mewt> should be standard issue on ubuntu :p
<terlmann> lol
<terlmann> thats a good one
<terlmann> needs more
<terlmann> but one problem
<terlmann> youll have hundreds of users doing that
<terlmann> DELIBERATLY
<terlmann> just to read the jokes'
<mewt> rorlorlorlr
<mewt> terlmann, no harm in that afai can see
<terlmann> ehe
<Eftarjin> hi
<terlmann> hello
<terlmann> are you using gutsy ?
<Eftarjin> yes
<ikonia> kousotu: has it crashed yet ?
<terlmann> good ;-)
<Eftarjin> no, did not crashed ;)
<mewt> Eftarjin, that wasnt mean at you :p
<Eftarjin> when i plug an USB disk/key, it doesn't mount automatically, while it did 5 min ago
<mewt> Eftarjin, have you tried checking if when you insert it, it mounts in /media/usb0 or not ?
<kousotu> no
<mewt> also does it appear in /dev as a device ?
<Eftarjin> it appears in /dev
<terlmann> it should be /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<Eftarjin> but isn't mounted in /media
<ikonia> kousotu: curious, does it crash at totally random times / pages eg: after its been on for say 20 minutes, or after its viewed either a certain type of site, or a certain actual site
<Eftarjin> i can mount it manually
<terlmann> then do sudo mount /dev/devicename /mount/dirname -- assuming you made one
<terlmann> to make it automatic
<mewt> ikonia, are you suspecting a memory leak ?
<terlmann> add it to fstab
<ikonia> I've just found a hook in a slightly older version of firefox what long urls with a certain char map locks it in a memory loop
<mewt> ikonia, ahh :)
<ikonia> mewt not quite, I've just read a slightly older bug and I was curious to its behaviour
<Eftarjin> ubuntu used to mount usb things automatically without them being in fstab for years ...
<ikonia> it claims to be fixed
<ikonia> it looks like its to do with dyamiclly generated urls (forums and the like) that have really long urls
<terlmann> smartpm actually works. now all they need is a snazzy interface like synaptic.
<terlmann> its looking good
<terlmann> huh
<kousotu> it;s compleely random, which drives me insane
<terlmann> weird bug in konversation just appeared
<terlmann> all the names of the channels have been replaced with a single _
<mewt> terlmann, what's smartpm ?
<terlmann> and me typing that in , that _ , erased half a page of text
<ikonia> kousotu ok so no similarities
<terlmann> and all the names are gone
<terlmann> mewt
<terlmann> the smart package manager
<terlmann> and somehow when I type messeges now its erasing whole pages of scroolback
<terlmann> weird
<mewt> terlmann, never used it
<terlmann> there it goes again
<terlmann> mewt : sudo apt-get install smartpm smartpm-core &&  sudo smartpm --gui
<mewt> terlmann, why would i need it though ?
<mewt> is it a replacement for synaptic ?
<mewt> insatlling anyway
<mewt> mm strange
<mewt> i followed your command terlmann, but in the end it didnt execute at all
<mewt> it said command not found
<joq> How do I shrink partitions?
<hydrogen> carefully :)
* joq is waiting for another answer
<Pici> joq: on Gutsy?
<joq> yeah
<Pici> joq: Use gparted
<joq> I doesn't allow to resize it :P
<joq> and I can't unmount
<mewt> were are you trying to resize it from ?
<mewt> livecd ? or from a live system
<stefg> joq: what's the filesystem, and what kkind of files are on there?
<joq> it's the main filesystem
<stefg> joq: no way of resizing the / .... obviuos, eh?
<mewt> is it normal for all the text to disappear
<mewt> when you try run blender and it fails
<Pici> joq: You cant resize a mounted filesystem.
<mewt> wait dont answer :/ need to restart xchat, not seeing the text of anyone
<joq> ...I could resize the main partition on Windows XP -_-
<joq> ok I'll try with the livecd
<stefg> joq: i'd rather do a backup, the recreate the partition (and fix the UUID in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst). Backips are never useless
<Pici> joq: You can run a live-cd and use gparted there, and then resize a partition.
<stefg> Backup is still a good idea
<stefg> in my experience gParted  has no better than 50:50 chances to succeed
<terlmann> does anyone remember when , during the edgy era, systems just would *not* install ? and it would always fail.
<terlmann> O now
<terlmann> o no
<terlmann> all my programs
<terlmann> the menu items
<terlmann> the menud
<terlmann> my system  is going haywire
<terlmann> nothing displays
<Pici> haywire....
<xbisont> terlmann, i remember that, when trying to instal Gutsy tribe 5 and i couldn't
<terlmann> ixbisont
<terlmann> shut up
<terlmann> I was reffering to edgy
<terlmann> years ago
<terlmann> a stable release , even
<Pici> No need for hostility
<xbisont> yes, that happened to me with edgy, and now with gutsy
<terlmann> no need for idiacy
<terlmann> I am refering to a specific issue
<terlmann> way back when
<terlmann> with distinct and nearly edible sighns
<terlmann> sins
<terlmann> signs
<terlmann> you ran the install wizard, it would get to the point of finishing the formatting, and just as it would begin copying files it would crash. ubiquity that is.
<Pici> terlmann: Do you have an issue with Gutsy?
<xbisont> Pici, i had that last problem that terlmann described with gutsy
<xbisont> i tryed to install 2 times with desktop CD and 2 time with alternate
<xbisont> with no internet conection
<Pici> xbisont: And what happens?
<xbisont> and the installation failed
<xbisont> finally
<Pici> With an error?
<xbisont> with the same desktop CD with internet conection
<xbisont> i could install
<xbisont> but didn't create the user
<xbisont> so i created by hand
<kousotu> so far, no crash, slowdown or anything
<Pici> xbisont: Did you log a bug for this?
<xbisont> now it works fine
<xbisont> not yet
<xbisont> i guess is something with the intel chipset
<pepie34> I found a bug, may be it is a feature but for me it is a bug :)
<pepie34> by default when you have fglrx driver for ATI card
<pepie34> XGL is start
<pepie34> look at /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00xserver-xgl_start-server
<mewt> now that REALLY brough the system down and shot it in the back of the head
<pepie34> but 1) the package xserver-xgl is not mandatory
<pepie34> so you return to the gdm login quicly
<pepie34> if you have not install xserver-xgl
<mewt> I tried running blender and only a grey screen came up, then when i quit, all text except for a few odd ones vanished from screen and terminal got garbled up
<mewt> i tried opening a menu and gdm froze
<mewt> when into a terminal
<mewt> and type top
<pepie34> 2) why need to start xgl automaticly?
<mewt> result: system froze totally
<mewt> what should i file the bug against ? blender ? or compiz ? or xserver ?
<kousotu> Pici: that's just plain odd... now it works fine, and I didn;t change anything
<Pici> kousotu: very odd. I guess a watched pot never boils.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> Pici: guess so, watch I close it THEN is crashes
<pepie34> To disable XGL you need to edit /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00xserver-xgl_start-server and add fglrx to the XGL blacklist
<kousotu> Pici: how new is ub. studio?
<Pici> kousotu: Its existed since about the feisty release.
<kousotu> cause I'd have to bug my bro to burn it for me, I can't burn DVDs..
<kousotu> erg...
<kousotu> so it covers the core of fiesty?
<Pici> kousotu: Its just a set of packages for doing AV stuff, plus a different kernel and support for JACK
<kousotu> wth is JACK?
<Pici> kousotu: a subsystem for doing music production
<kousotu> ah...
<kousotu> I need eo get some AV creation tools for gutsy
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I like to create AMVs, even if I don't always put them online
<kousotu> something simi;ar ti "Vindos Movie Maker"?
<kousotu> omg...
<kousotu> I hate this thing.
<kousotu> something similar to "Vindos Movie Maker"?*
<Pici> kousotu: The ubuntustudio packages are part of the official repos as of Gutsy.
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> to you know a similar program?
<Pici> kousotu: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<terlmann> back up and working
<kousotu> Pici: any way to trace shutdown onother prorams as well? such as todem and frets n fire?
<kousotu> frets on fire*
<Pici> kousotu: just use the same syntax but change the program name and the output file
<kousotu> ok, thanks
<kousotu> I'll have to dig up the names lol
<kousotu> afk
<kousotu> Pici: and thanks for the link as well, it wil come in VERY handy
<terlmann> fvwm-crystal rocks
<terlmann> there is no comparison for 1337 interfaces
<emet> I am 1337er then fvwm-crystal
<terlmann> well
<terlmann> my unicode just broke
<terlmann> all over
<terlmann> my interface is all "   _    "
<terlmann> all _
<terlmann> and spaces
<terlmann> no names in the channel list
<terlmann> no #ubuntu+1 below on the tab
<terlmann> just        _
<kousotu> terlmann: did you try another channel?
<kousotu> oh wait...
<terlmann> all channels
<terlmann> are like this
<terlmann> only the menu at the top and the chat window are visible
<terlmann> and buttons
<terlmann> and whenever I go to another channel and back , the chat window goes blank
<terlmann> I scroll  up and down and it becomes visual again
<terlmann> visible *
<terlmann> top menu now a gibberish too
<terlmann> and the line holding the MOTD is now blank
<mewt> what are you using as proggy ?
<mewt> xchat ? kopete ?
<terlmann> konversation
<kousotu> mewt: itsn't "konpete" IM only?
<mewt> afaik, you could use it for irc..could be wrong tho
<terlmann> killing client and switching to something else
<mewt> xchat ftw :)
* mewt puts drops in eyes, damn CRT!
<kousotu> mewt: I HATE xchat
<kousotu> lol
<matsalka> xchat FTW
<mewt> xchat has it all, nice clean classic irc interface
<mewt> handy and fast
<terlmann> I logged out
<terlmann> and into kde
<terlmann> I think its time based
<terlmann> every five minutes
<terlmann> all local-translatable entries go to gibberish
<terlmann> and I have to log in again
<mewt> so if you manage to make you and your computer travel at the speed of light, you wont encounter the bug anymore :)
<terlmann> this couldnt be Nvidia related ?
<terlmann> no mewt , I would have it instantly
<mewt> 5 minutes would never pass, as you would be in the same place at any point in time, you'de get it instantly if you reach speed of light at the same moment the bug occurs
<mewt> any second less, you're safe :) (atleast i guess >.>)
<kousotu> mewt: xchat = one server I'm usually on 2
<kousotu> anyway...
<mewt> kousotu, not true, you can have multiple server tabs
<kousotu> came someone look at a trace for Frets on fire?
<mewt> kousotu, just a small note, be careful when you express ideas about a program or system without being sure of what the facts really are...other newbies might get the wrong idea about a program which would not be fair at all
<hydrogen> konversation > xchat
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> but there is a better one :)
<dfgas> hmmm, upgrade crashes
<dfgas> how do i upgrade from 5 to 6?
<kousotu> um..
<mewt> 5 to 6 of what ?
<kousotu> any way to install dependencies for a certain program?
<Eq|work> kousotu : install said program using synaptic, or apt-get.
<dfgas> tribe 5 to tribe 6
<DanaG> WTF?  Can't drag and drop from file-roller to nautilus.
<Eq|work> dfgas : just use update manager
<dfgas> it crashes
<Eq|work> the tribes are merely snapshots in time.
<Eq|work> dfgas : sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> dfgas: see the topic for information about tribe 6
<dfgas> is tribe 6 super buggy?
<kousotu> Eq|work: I did
<Eq|work> kousotu : if you use apt-get or synaptic it should install the dependancies automatically
<kousotu> Eq|work: Icould shoy oyu a nearly 50kline error log, or you could trust me that it's still got things missing
<Eq|work> if it doesn't, it means the repositories are in a transitory state and you just have to wait.
<Eq|work> and apt-get update frequently helps
<kousotu> that's odd... befause it worked on tribe 4...
<Eq|work> kousotu : repositories in a transitory state - lots of updated packages going on
<kousotu> h...
<kousotu> ah*
<Eq|work> the gutsy repos aren't in as good a condition as the feisty ones.
<kousotu> I'll try reinstsalling it
<Eq|work> nah
<Eq|work> just apt-get update
<Eq|work> and then apt-get upgrade
<Eq|work> or apt-get -f install
<Eq|work> every now and then
<Eq|work> things should end up working in a while
<Pici> dfgas: Tribe 6 doesnt exist, its just a milestone.
<hydrogen> so
<kousotu> Eq|work: and I' like tp appologize for blowing up earlier
<hydrogen> its less super buggy than tribe5
<hydrogen> as some super bugs have been fixed
<hydrogen> but other super bugs exist
<hydrogen> and some mediocre bugs as well
<Eq|work> kousotu : np. some things need to be taken slowly :)
<Eq|work> hydrogen : eh?
<kousotu> Eq|work: as stupid as it sounds, it seems to have "magically" correted itself
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<sam1338> how do i shorten my lvm /home partition by about 7gb and then create a new 7gb ext3 partition?
<kousotu> no if I could get frets working, I'd be 100% in the green :)
<DanaG> And it deals with broken stuff decently, too.
<kousotu> and how does one go about usig aptitude?
<kousotu> lol
<mewt> aptitude install <package name>
<mewt> :p
<stdin> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Tm_T> !wajig
<ubotu> wajig is a simple tool for basic debian administration. you can handle apt commands, change alternatives defaults and handle service daemons via simple commands. wajig uses sudo every time. http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> but there's false statement
<Tm_T> wajig uses sudo only when its needed
<Eq|work> kousotu : imo apt-get is better.. never liked the aptitude ui..
<Eq|work> it's like dselect, but broken more.
<Eq|work> :P
<Tm_T> wajig <3
<Eq|work> apt-get + dpkg > *
<Tm_T> like apt-get, just bit more
<bratsche> Hi, I just did an upgrade to Gutsy and everything works great except my Intel HDA audio.  I have the driver installed to /lib/modules/.../ubuntu/media but for some reason when I try to modprobe it it says snd_hda_intel not found.
<mewt> Tm_T, doesnt ubuntu need sudo for anything that's go to do with system administration ?
<Eq|work> if you can't do it with super cow powers, then you're not trying hard enough!
<Tm_T> mewt: well wajig do a lot more than just administration
<Eq|work> mewt : that's what sudo bash is for :P
<kousotu> or sudo -i
<kousotu> as I like to use
<Tm_T> mewt: like, if you just search packages, you just dont need sudo rights
<Eq|work> apt-cache search doesn't need sudo..
<mewt> Eq|work, i find it a dirty workaround sometimes..either way it's the easiest way when working on a server over ssh
<Eq|work> nor does apt-file search
<Tm_T> exactly
<Tm_T> wajig does those
<mewt> ic
<Eq|work> Tm_T : so why not just use apt-cache and apt-file in the first place?
<Tm_T> Eq|work: because wajig wraps it all under one command?
<Eq|work> at a guess, it presents a curses-style ui?
<mewt> i just had to do a sudo apt-get install apt-file...that was weird
<Eq|work> heh
<kousotu> Eq|work: how does one set up wine?
<mewt> sudo apt-get install wine
<kousotu> I was thinking of doing that for starcraft
<mewt> then afaik there is a gui
<mewt> to configure it
<kousotu> ah.. kewl :)
<mewt> atleast i have one
<kousotu> is wine similar to a windows vm?
<kousotu> of the um... apple native windows XP?
<mewt> :S
<bratsche> Hi, I just did an upgrade to Gutsy and everything works great except my Intel HDA audio.  I have the driver installed to /lib/modules/.../ubuntu/media but for some reason when I try to modprobe it it says snd_hda_intel not found.
<bratsche> Does anyone have any insight about this?
<kousotu> bratsche: does ny sond work?
<mewt> wb ikonia_
<kousotu> sound*
<ikonia> thanks
<bratsche> Sound does not work.  If I click the muted audio icon in the upper right it gives me a warning that it can't open the sound device or something.
<bratsche> If I run alsamixer it says: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<jscinoz> Bratsche, i have the same problem, snd-hda-intel + .10kernel + alsa = NO
<jscinoz> i've tried everything to get it working, recompiled ALSA from three different sources, still no luck
<jscinoz> only choice is to wait for the devs to fix it
<bratsche> jscinoz: So just wait it out until it gets fixed?
<jscinoz> yep
<bratsche> Okay cool.
<bratsche> No worries, just wanted to check.
<jscinoz> i had OSS working for a while which was better than nothing but now it died too
<bratsche> heh
<bratsche> Yeah, it won't kill me to be without sound for awhile.  Hopefully it gets fixed in the near future though. :)
<bratsche> jscinoz: Thanks for the info dude!
<kousotu> jscinoz: did you try turning up "surround"?
<jscinoz> Kousotu, i have no available mixers according to alsa
<jscinoz> theres nothing to turn up
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> I had issues, and had to turn up surround lol
<bratsche> Yeah, for whatever reason I'm unable to even modprobe the snd-hda-intel module.
<bratsche> It's there, but modprobe says it's not.
<jscinoz> i can modprobe it, but alsa still cant find any cards
<bratsche> I wonder why my modprobe can't find it.
<ikonia> is the module actually therer ?
<ikonia> there
<bratsche> Yes
<bratsche> It's under /lib/modules/.../ubuntu/media/
<jscinoz> and for me i can load the module just fine, but asoundconf still cant find any cards >_<
<ikonia> ubuntu/media ?
<ikonia> thats not where the modules are
<bratsche> That's where this one is.
<bratsche> It's provided by linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic
<kousotu> jscinoz: couldn;t you force it?
<bratsche>  /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<jscinoz> no
<jscinoz> basically "asoundconf list" returns nothing
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> ok, thought I'd ask
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> ikonia: 6.06 might have worked on my old mechine, but that's fried, so it's a no-go
<Eq|work> jscinoz : same if you use model=ref ? what if you disable acpi on boot?
<Eq|work> (not had a chance to play with mine yet..)
<ikonia> kousotu: I didn't say anything about using 6.06
<kousotu> ikonia: it's the lts, right?
<ikonia> bratsche: that path makes more sense
<ikonia> kousotu: yes it is LTS
<kousotu> if itworks, then 7.04 would
<ikonia> not nessasrary
<ikonia> nessasarrily
<Eq|work> bratsche : run depmod -a
<kousotu> but I ever got a chance to try
<Eq|work> then try and modprobe it
<ikonia> kousotu: sorry, I don't understand what your saying
<ikonia> you never got a chance to try what
<kousotu> either 6.06 or 7.04 on my old mechine
<ikonia> why are you telling me this ?
<kousotu> idk..
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> this is a discussion channel for gusty and you've just started telling me randomly about your old machine and 6.0.6
<mewt> it's 6.06.1 if you please
<kousotu> I'm a kinda random person lol
<ikonia> this isn't an approriate channel, lets not flood it or take it off topic like a few hours ago
* Eq|work pokes bratsche 
<kousotu> 1: not flooding, 2: a single line does not make it of topic
* Eq|work suggests everyone moves on :)
<ikonia> why do you constantly have to argue, we flooded the channel a few hours ago with off topic discussion, I'm asking you to not take it there again
* mewt agrees with Eq|work 
<Cts|359> So, anybody have KDE4 Beta 2 running?
<jscinoz> eq doesnt work with either of those changed
<Eq|work> jscinoz : tried it since the update to .10 ?
<jscinoz> yes
<Eq|work> :-/
<kousotu> who do you use wine??
<ikonia> on gusty ?
<kousotu> yes
<kousotu> I wantto run Starcraft on linux
<ikonia> I've got it installed out of the repo, but its not up to date
<ikonia> kousotu: because of the graphics and xorg changes going on, probably not the best idea to start trying to configure that up at themoment
<kousotu> ?
<ikonia> you'll spend time getting it working, then 2 days later a dev package may update xorg/drivers/kernel/wine even and just bork it with no explination
<kousotu> ikonia: I'd like to giv it a shot, for a while to play my brother without needing windows
<ikonia> then do it
<kousotu> I do;t kow how to
<ikonia> then read some docs
<Eq|work> read the wine docs
<kousotu> there's docs?
<ikonia> this channel is to discuss bugs and progression with gusty not howto's
<Eq|work> there are docs for everything
<bratsche> Eq|work: Sorry, was afk for a few mins.
<bratsche> Okay trying depmod -a now
<Eq|work> kousotu : good place to start is /usr/share/docs/PACKAGE/
<kousotu> Eq|work: I couldn't find things on it well
<Eq|work> might be /usr/share/doc/ i forget..
<kousotu> ok, I'll ive it a look
<bratsche> Well, I will in a minute.. I reset and it's fscking now.
<Eq|work> if you've rebooted then you /might/ not need to do depmod -a
<Eq|work> try modprobe first
<bratsche> I had already reset the machine before, this isn't the first reset after my upgrade.
<kousotu> ....
<kousotu> damn tars...
<Eq|work> tars?
<Eq|work> kousotu : there shouldn't be any tars in the docs dir..
<Eq|work> you might need to do eval `lesspipe` if there are .gz files....
<osmosis_> so I installed gutsy server 64 last night.
<osmosis_> LVM auto partitioning had some bugs.
<osmosis_> And I guess the xen packages are all broken right now.
<ikonia> I've not tried the xen stuff, have you checked launchpad for outstanding / open bugs ?
<osmosis> anyone know how to get the xen packages to apt-get install ?
<kousotu> try sudo apt-get instal xen?
<kousotu> try sudo apt-get install xen?*
<derblubber> i absolutly cant get my notebooks ipw2100 to connect to my accesspoint (avm fritzbox 7050)
<derblubber> not with encryption nor without.
<derblubber> any hints on debugging this or help?
<osmosis> kousotu: Package xen is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<osmosis> is only available from another source    However the following packages replace it:    xen-utils-common   E: Package xen has no installation candidate
<ikonia> does it see the SID ?
<derblubber> sid is hidden
<ikonia> unhide it as a test
<derblubber> but it gives me a quality (100%) when i enter the sid of the access point
<derblubber> okay
<ikonia> osmosis: looks like the package isn't there at the moment
<ikonia> as you suggested possibly broke at the moment
<osmosis> $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64   The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64: Depends: linux-xen but it is not installable   E: Broken packages
<ikonia> yeah, so linux-xen is dead
<osmosis> well should I start over and go back to feisty, or might it come back alive soon ?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> its in development
<ikonia> I assume people are fixing it
<ikonia> xens a core component of the server release
<osmosis> maybe a mailing list or something.
<ikonia> mailing list ?
<derblubber> ikonia: well okay that worked. didnt know this was an issue
<osmosis> yah...like where people are talking about gutsy xen packages and possible fixes...maybe even how I could contribute to the fix.
<derblubber> even wpa2 encryption does now
<ikonia> derblubber: ok, so looks like a config issue between router/card
<ikonia> at least you know it works now too
<ikonia> osmosis: check out launchpad for bugs, there will be some and you can participate
<osmosis> ikonia: i dont get it, https://launchpad.net/xen  only shows something for edgy? isnt that a bit old
<ikonia> certainy looks like it old
<Hobbsee> that's not the ubuntu source pacakge xen
<osmosis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xen-3.1
<Hobbsee> take out the gutsy/, and then that's where you want to be
<ikonia> that looks better
<kousotu> !voice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> !voicerecognition
<kousotu> !voice recognition
<kousotu> wow...
<kousotu> [12:36]  <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kousotu> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bratsche> Eq|work: Ran depmod -a but it still says it can't find snd-hda-intel
<ikonia> bratsche: thats annoying
<ikonia> just let me check something
<osmosis> so why is there no package called xen , if  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.1  is correct, gutsy should have a xen package.
<ikonia> there is a package called xen
<ikonia> but its not available because its broke
<mattb> ikonia: see bug #132726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132726 in linux-source-2.6.22 "linux-xen for x86_64" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132726
<ikonia> osmosis: there you go mattb has the explaination
<Muelli> Hi. Is it possible to run a fully flegded livecd off the net or a usb stick? I desperatly try to rescue my system but the netboot image is very poorly equipped...
<osmosis> mattb: ahh...you trying to do xen on amd64 also ?
<mattb> yep
<osmosis> mattb: so right now we just wait.
<mattb> unless you feel like building the package yourself ;p
<mattb> i'm guessing the code's all there, someone just forgot to update the control file
<mattb> or something
<yaccin> is it just me or does kde4 beta 2 looks not like those screenshots at all?
<osmosis> mattb:   ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64 - Xen software for running on desktops     Is this still the main package? Needs a better description.
<mattb> that's a meta-package
<mattb> it just pulls in all the other packages you need
<osmosis> mattb: is that the main metapackage? is that what I should be trying to install.
<yaccin> http://frupic.frubar.net/4251 << this looks not like the screenshots of the beta2 i have seen :(
<mattb> osmosis: I'm no expert, but it certainly pulls in everything you need
<mattb> (except it's uninstallable atm because linux-image-xen is missing on amd64)
<osmosis> mattb: i went through and did a whole reoranization on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine   last week. lots more to do still.  need to get a working version though.
<juan> hello!
<stdin> yaccin: it seems to be a bug in beta2, a few people have reported it
<yaccin> stdin: oh ok :/ are there any things i can do? :D
<juan> is someone having problems with kde 3.93 and plasma (there are not plasmoids) on gutsy?
<yaccin> (besides compiling it by myself, which didnt work)
<yaccin> juan: http://frupic.frubar.net/shots/4251.png << yes :D
<stdin> yaccin: no, it's a bug in the code, nothing you can do
<yaccin> hmkay
<yaccin> so ill just have to wait for new packages? ^^
<ikonia> osmosis: perhaps gusty isn't the best platform to do your work on
<stdin> yaccin: unless kde release beta3 early, then you'll be waiting a while
<osmosis> ikonia: yah, perhaps.
<yaccin> so there wont be bugfixed packages? :(
<juan> yaccin, exactly the same
<stdin> yaccin: they aren't kubuntu packages, they were just made in to debs
<yaccin> hmm?
<juan> http://frupic.frubar.net/shots/4251.png >> i have the same problem
<stdin> yaccin: so we don't maintain them, report to upstream (KDE) if you want tho
<yaccin> so the guys who maintain them wont do bugfixed packages? -_-
<stdin> yaccin: like I said, it's KDE that maintain it, not us. so it's up to them to fix it
<stdin> yaccin: but those fixes will only be releases in beta3
<yaccin> so you dont know if they will fix it?
<yaccin> hm :(
<yaccin> that sucks -_-
<stdin> tough :p
<ikonia> they won't fix it if you don't report it
<stdin> don't report it on launchpad tho, report it on http://bugs.kde.org/
<DigitalNinja> Hows Gutsy doing?
<davmor2> fine thanks but I just wish everyone would stop calling me gutsy :)
<yaccin> :D
<davmor2> Gusty is doing okay too mind you
<yaccin> who came up with the name for ubuntu+2?
<davmor2> no idea committee normally I think
<yaccin> its the stupiest name i ever heard :P
<DigitalNinja> ubuntu+2?
<yaccin> i mena i also think gutsy is crap
<pwnguin> sabdafl
<yaccin> but hardy? wtf?
<yaccin> :P
<pwnguin> err
<PolitikerNEU> is it normal that during an update to 7.10 nothing (e. g. konqueror, amarok) works any longer?
<yaccin> thats so _obviously_ gay :P
<yaccin> PolitikerNEU: yes
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<yaccin> if you didnt strat it before the update its normal
<yaccin> *start
<DigitalNinja> What happened to Tribe 6?
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... strangly konqueror e. g. works for html but doesn't work for files
<yaccin> PolitikerNEU: yes thats also normal :)
<PolitikerNEU> ok :-)
<yaccin> should work again after update is finished
<PolitikerNEU> updating is taking a long time ...
<yaccin> PolitikerNEU: thats also normal
<yaccin> :P
<PolitikerNEU> everything's ok then :-
<PolitikerNEU> )
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> as long as it works after the update
<yaccin> ;)
<PolitikerNEU> I'll see?
<PolitikerNEU> see
<Pici> DigitalNinja: read the topic
<DigitalNinja> What?
<etnoy> how can I make my gutsy _not_ beep /w the pc speakers when gdm fires up? I want the good ol' jungle drums back...
<yaccin> DigitalNinja: http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g
<DigitalNinja> If you are talking about my "Tribe 6" question it is on topic
<DigitalNinja> That's the next release of Gutsy
<DigitalNinja> Which was yesterday
<Pici> DigitalNinja: I was referring to the link about Tribe 6 in the topic.
<DigitalNinja> oh
<DigitalNinja> looks like I need to rtfm ;)
<yaccin> :D
<xtknight> when you get this during upgrade: "The following packages have been kept back:"  does that mean that the packages which have been held back are ones which depend on packages that currently do not exist in the archive, or is there a formal revocation process for certain packages with known problems?
* rgl waves
<rgl> how can I update do tribe6?   just the usual apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xtknight> rgl, that should work if a simple "upgrade" doesnt do it.
<xtknight> you can even upgrade to the Release version (when applicable) this way
<rgl> alright :D
<rgl> I'll now hunt the right repos :)
<xtknight> rgl, ah so you mean you want to upgrade from feisty?
<rgl> xtknight, yup.
<joumetal> xtknight I think packages are kept back when having dependency problems.
<xtknight> rgl, i can't confirm if it's fine but i'd think so
<xtknight> ah
* rgl wants flash on amd64 *G*
<xtknight> rgl,  nspluginwrapper
<xtknight> works flawless for me
<rgl> xtknight, on amd64?
<xtknight> yup
<rgl> humm how did you do it? :D
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<xtknight> nspluginwrapper -i -a or something lik ethat
<xtknight> after installing the macro flash plugin
<joumetal> rgl gnash could be alternetive to proprietary flash.
<rgl> just that?  /me has read horror stories about that :|
<xtknight> about what?
<rgl> joumetal, no thx.   I want the real thing.
<rgl> the nspluginwrapper on amd64
<xtknight> dont know, works flawless for me
<xtknight> since my pc executes the same instructions as everyone's im guessing it will work great for you too ;)
<rgl> ok.  going to try it *G*
<rgl> xtknight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425672 ?
<rgl> nspluginwrapper is not on fiesty repo.
<xtknight> but it's in gutsy
<rgl> but I don't have gutsy :|
<xtknight> i assumed you were just about to upgrade
<rgl> oh... I known that nspluginwrapper is in gutsy, thats the only reason I had to upgrade.  but later you talked about it, I though you mean it worked on fiesty too.  sorry for the missunderstanding.
<xtknight> for feisty i installed it manually actually
<xtknight> well it was a little tough
<xtknight> with the tarball they give, even the smartest person in the world couldn't compile it.  but there was a fedora version with the binaries so i used those on ubuntu.  im sure there's a feisty package now somewhere
<rgl> xtknight, woah.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924  worked :)
<xtknight> ah cool
<rgl> oh dang.  "worked" sort of... :|
<rgl> npviewer.bin uses a lot of CPU and hangs the browser sometimes :|
<rgl> POS :(
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> i have problems with it sometimes but very rarely
<Politiker> I've got a problem with kde: it ignores all my settings, mail, language, simply everything which is in .kde
<etnoy> I have a strange bug in my bootup
<Politiker> what should I do now?
<etnoy> when I switch to the first vterm, there are boot messages that have been echoed after the login line pops up
<etnoy> so I type my username to what seems to be a loading message, and then the password dialog box pops up
<etnoy> is there a way to make the system show the login dialog only when everything else is finished?
<etnoy> using gutsy, of course. note that the system is not a clean install and has been upgraded from breezy
<tormod> etnoy: it's a feature :) just press enter a couple of times before logging in.
<etnoy> tormod: very funny :)
<randy026> How do I change icon sets? I am using compiz-fusion / Emerald
<etnoy> tormod: shouldn't login be started last of all? I think it seems quite strange
<finalbeta> or use another terminal, some people make problems for themselves. Don't we have enough time to waste on real problems
<tormod> etnoy: but it's true: with upstart the login prompt comes as soon as you _can_ login.
<etnoy> tormod: hm...
<etnoy> that makes sense, of course
<etnoy> any pointers of which script to poke at?
<tormod> etnoy: /etc/events or something like that has scripts for tty1 etc.
<etnoy> tormod: okay, thanks!
<Muelli> Hi. Is it possible to run a fully flegded livecd off the net or a usb stick? I desperatly try to rescue my system but the netboot image is very poorly equipped...
<etnoy> doin' some long-needed system cleanups
<etnoy> fixing old bugs that have been left behind after upgrades and hacks
<tormod> Muelli: of a usb stick is straight-forward
<PolitikerNEU> I had to restart twice to get everything working after upgrading :-( ... is this windows :-(((
<Muelli> tormod: I'd love to hear how you do it. I do have an ubuntu booting off an usb stick, I think it's some netboot or another dedicated boot setup, and I am supposed to just throw the iso in the root directory of that stick. It boots, but it doesn't work. some files are missing within the iso file, it complains
<Muelli> I think it was hd-media image
<tormod> Muelli: search the wiki. I even wrote a script myself, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/OpenExpo/2007-Bern/USBStick inside the tar file.
<tormod> Muelli: missing within the iso? an iso is a full image.
<Muelli> tormod: It complained about some package file missing. Dunno the exact error right now...
<Muelli> tormod: why syslinux? shouldn't it work with grub as well?
<tormod> Muelli: yes grub is better, it's just that I wanted to preserve the original boot menu from the CD, which is isolinux.
<Muelli> tormod: so could I actaully skip syslinux stuff if I make sure that grub loads the proper kernel?
<tormod> Muelli: sure, if you can boot grub from somewhere, you're basically there :)
<pwnguin> i thought about getting that black shirt from canonical, but 16 dollars shipping for a shirt seems a bit much
<pwnguin> =/
<tormod> Muelli: see various links on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Booting
<Muelli> tormod: do you know whether the changes must be applied against a feisty cd? (there is no gutsy cd yet, is there?)
<Norrel> no there isn't
<tormod> Muelli: there are gutsy daily-live cds, not?
<tormod> Muelli: what changes?
<Muelli> tormod: At least I didn't found any.
<tormod> Muelli: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Muelli> well tormod. You introduce some overlay magic and want me to patch casper
<tormod> Muelli: just skip those patches, they are just for having the cd installer install patches...
<tormod> Muelli: just comment out that part of the script.
<Muelli> thx tormod. But then it's basically just copying over all files from cd image... -.-
<tormod> Muelli: that's correct, if you don't want syslinux, the script is not much use.
<kfoltman> hi
<kfoltman> does know how to repair the winxp dynamic disk structures - they cause kernel 2.6.22 in gutsy to hang during boot, while 2.6.20 starts perfectly
<kfoltman> that's #1
<kfoltman> and #2 - is there any way to submit a quick translation for a few missing messages in the updater app? it's rather embarassing in current state:
<kfoltman> "Musisz pobra w sumie 86,9M. This download will take about 11 minut with a 1Mbit DSL connection and about 3 godzin 22 minut with a 56k modem."
<aquo> hi
<aquo> I installed ubuntu-minimal with debootstrap and examined the installed packages with aptitude
<aquo> libgcc1 has version 4.2.1
<aquo> and libstdc++6 has version 4.2.1 too ...
<aquo> if i would install gcc it would have version 4.1
<aquo> gcc depends on 4.1 gcc ...
<aquo> which is the official compiler for gutsy? 4.1 or 4.2?
<Monk-e> Will tribe 6 be released or will it simply be skipped?
<Monk-e> Oh, sorry...
<randy026> how do I get gnome-theme-manager in gutsy?
<randy026> I just want to change my icons
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Has anyone problems with freezes in Gutsy?
<unggnu> The funny thing is that I can move the mouse and music or movies are still running but keyboard doesn't react anymore except the acpi keys like brightness change.
<unggnu> Even hibernate through acpi keys worked fine.
<Trewas> unggnu: that has happened a couple of times for me, generally works ok though
<unggnu> Trewas: I had this two times. Is there a bug report and what is the problem? Kernel, X, compiz?
<Trewas> unggnu: I didn't actually bother to search for bugs as it has happened only after few suspends and upgrades, not directly after booting
<unggnu> This is serious. Ok, I try to find one but if there is no one I have no clue which package I should choose.
<Muelli> hm tormod. I experience some problems with GRUB. If I provide /dev/sdb1 as root device (the kernel noticed my usb stick as that), then it boots more or less.. actually more less ;-) It just drops me to the busybox shell
<tormod> Muelli: you used the boot=casper option?
<Trewas> unggnu: those kind of bugs are a bitch to track down, unfortunately :(
<unggnu> Trewas: Do you use compiz? Does it always happen when music or videos are running?
<Muelli> tormod: nope. didn't provide any special boot parameters yet
<tormod> Muelli: you have to :)
<Muelli> alright. I even specified a wrong init...
<tormod> Muelli: boot=casper tells initrd to look for the cd contents
<Trewas> unggnu: no compiz, and it hasn't been happening (thanfully) often enough so I'd noticed any trends
<Muelli> tormod: just boot=casper? Or anything else to add? And where could I find those speicifications? I mean syslinux must give the parameters as well..?
<tormod> Muelli: yes exactly, you can see the isolinux.cfg on the cd
<Muelli> :( just stopping. squashfs: version foo bar is the last message on my temrinal. now it does nothing...
<Muelli> oh.. didn't see the isolinux directory -.-
<Muelli> ah. I provide file= as well..*trying*
<tormod> Muelli: (file is only needed for the installer)
<unggnu> Trewas: I make a bug report and maybe you could post your experiences :)
<Muelli> hm tormod. then I run out of ideas, why it doesn't work... It's stuck again
<tormod> Muelli: the kernel doesn't see your usb stick?
<Muelli> maybe this is interesting: console font changes once, and while loading squashfs, it flickers one time, as if it tries to load an X server.
<Muelli> tormod: it perfectly sees it. In fact I have been dropped to a shell after I provided a wrogn init
<Trewas> unggnu: I will if I it happens again
<unggnu> thanks
<tormod> Muelli: (the shell is in the initrd, not in the "cd" as seen from the initrd) Could you mount the stick inside the shell and see the filesystem.squash ?
<unggnu> Trewas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138094 just a confirm or additional information would be great :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138094 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[Gutsy]  desktop and keyboard freezes while mouse is moveable" [Undecided,New] 
<Muelli> tormod: I'll ty. But I have to give a wrogn init for that...
<Muelli> tormod: but setting root=/dev/usbstick is right? Or should it be some /dev/ram0?
<tormod> Muelli: why wrong init? root should be unset, when you use boot=casper it will find the root by probing disk drives and partitions until it finds filesystem.squash
<Muelli> tormod: wrong init because else I won't get dropped into the busybox shell...
<larsemil> so my my windows are snapping. and snapping. and snapping. and snapping. and .... i deactivated the plugin. but its still freakin me out
<tormod> Muelli: use the right one, but add break=top
<Trewas> unggnu: I'll have to see if the symptoms are really similar in case it happens again, that kind of bug is quite vague and really happened for me only after few suspends/upgrades which may occasionally fark something up temporarily
<unggnu> You are right but it would be very bad if this kind of bug make it into release
<XVampireX> I have a question, when is the libwfb bug going to be fixed?
<Muelli> okay tormod. my line reads: /vmlinuz boot=casper initrd=/initrd.gz break=top *trying*
<tormod> Muelli: looking at the newest casper... I am not sure it supports break=top (only bottom). It has a LIVEMEDIA= option that can point to your usb-stick to avoid all the probing.
<Muelli> well.. there's the shell :)
<tormod> Muelli: yeah I forgot, break=top is not in casper but in init...
<Muelli> hm. tormod. with respect to your earlier question: I can't see any filesystem.squash
<tormod> Muelli: but actually break=mount would be best I think...
<tormod> Muelli: at this point you have to mount the drive yourself.
<Muelli> well. I holds on, but I don't get dropped into a shell or the like
<Muelli> it's stuck right after it has attached my usbstick... maybe I have a typo in my boot line
<DanaG> Argh, my Xorg is messed up -- now I see what people were talking about.
<DanaG> My cursor leaves behind copies of itself and the pieces of screen under it, and there's a band near the middle of the screen that is replicated at the top of the screen.
<Muelli> oh sorry. I do get dropped...
<tormod> Muelli: stuck when? after quitting the top shell? or when you do a command?
<tormod> Muelli: you didn't see the prompt, right?
<Muelli> tormod: I thought that it stuck itself. Like doing nothing anymore... But in fact I do get the shell...
<Muelli> anywya, I don't see any filesystem.squash :-|
<tormod> Muelli: did you mount the drive?
<Muelli> well tormod, I didn't but that was due to my lazyness. I had to push enter ;-) Then the prompt apperas
<Muelli> FWIW: But I can mount the usb stick...
<Muelli> tormod: yes
<Muelli> mount /dev/sdb1 (which is my usb stick) as vfat to /mnt/test
<tormod> Try booting next time with LIVEMEDIA=/dev/sdb1 then.
<tormod> now see if there's a /mnt/test/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<Muelli> tormod: it's there and it's a huge BLOB
<tormod> check the file size and compare with the cd (image).
<Muelli> *rebooting*
<tormod> if your shell have had md5sum, you would have wanted to check it. You can do that on another pc though.
<Muelli> well tormod. Again: It's stuck on that squashfs thing. Stuck as in: it does nothing itself. I can hit enter and the like, but I don't get any shell. Nothing happens anymore. Last mesasge is squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Philip Lougher
<tormod> Muelli: how much ram do you have?
<Muelli> wait
<Muelli> now it geos on...
<Muelli> weird
<Muelli> awesome, there we are :) Thank you very much for your suppoer tormod. Very appreciated :)
<Muelli> 1BG
<Muelli> GB even
<tormod> Muelli: patience man :) you are welcome.
<Muelli> tormod: do you probably know about persistence?
<tormod> Muelli:  wrt debugging, tell me about it :) You mean for running from usb sticks? Not much.
<Muelli> well, actually having a 64bit ubuntu is just the first part. Now I have to recover my old system which an update and razorfs killed a few hours ago...
<SeveredCross> RazorFS?
<tormod> SeveredCross: a pun on reiserfs :)
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<SeveredCross> Never heard of it.
* SeveredCross uses ReiserFS and has never had issues.
<knix_> I am trying to get wmv files to play.  They are not playing in firefox
<knix_> any help?
<knix_> They wont even play on movie player.  I have gstreamer installed
<Muelli> SeveredCross: my new nickname for reiserfs
<SeveredCross> knix_: Do you have gstreamer-plugins-ugly or -plugins-bad or whatever the one that does WMV is.
<Muelli> It's pretty good in german. It would be rasierfs then -.-
<knix_> SeveredCross, i have ugly installed
<knix_> says it streaming, but all black
<Muelli> knix_: I guess yuo don't have proper codecs installed
<knix_> lol
<knix_> well I am trying ti get my uncles pr0n working for him.  I converted a 60year old to nix.  w00t
<knix_> pr0n is not playing, lol
<XVampireX> I have a question, when is the libwfb bug going to be fixed?
<asisak> XVampireX: which bug?
<XVampireX> asisak, The one that doesn't let me and ALOT of others on X
<XVampireX> We need to get the libwfb.so to one of the xorg folders I forgot
<Mic__hael> did anyone lose sound after the updates today?
<aztec13> slash ?
<aztec13> I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<DanaG> I figured out what was corrupting Xorg:
<DanaG> savagefb.
<DanaG> However, it had previously worked with no issues.
<jscinoz> Whats new in the most recent partial-upgrade?
<jscinoz> oh joy  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released] 
<Xero> I like MPD.
<farion> hello, what might be the reason, for missing window decorations while using compiz fusion?
<jscinoz> farion, open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the device section add "Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true""
<jscinoz> that should do the trick
<farion> this option is already in
<jscinoz> hang on
<jscinoz> what window decorator are you using? the built in one or emerald?
<farion> oh you right :)
<farion> it is set to false, i checked this before, but see a true there :D
<farion> i will try and come back soon
<jscinoz> alrighty
<jscinoz> When is gutsy due out? its oct17 right?
<Xero> think so.
<Xero> Foxytunes + MPD = fun
<farion> ok, works now - thanx
<jscinoz> :)
<jscinoz> Xero, can foxytunes control MPD now?
<jscinoz> thats awesome :P
<jscinoz> Where can i find the source for fusion-icon?
<jscinoz> ah found it
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<mike> Is anyone here using a Broadcom 4300 series card?
<jscinoz> :(
<jscinoz> Hey guys im making a deb using epm, i need to make the menu entry for it. So far it works but it shows up in the wrong category even though i specified apps/net in the file, any idea why that hapens?
<mike> jscinoz: You mean "Categories=Application;Network;" right?
<jscinoz> hmm hang on a sec
<jscinoz> wait is the menu entry defined in /usr/share/menu/appname or /usr/share/applications/appname
<jscinoz> /usr/share/applications/appname.desktop*
<jscinoz> anyone at all?
<jscinoz> brb
<mike> jscinoz: Sorry 'bout that. I'm on Kubuntu, could be different for GNOME, but here it's /usr/share/applications/appname.desktop. Then there are a few things in /usr/share/applnk/[category] /appname.desktop
<jscinoz> hmm none of my other applications have files in /usr/share/appln
<riot_le> hi @all
<riot_le> has anyone here experiences with gutsy in combination with fglrx?
<jscinoz> Hey guys
<jscinoz> you know the alsa fix in tribe 6 that just came out?
<jscinoz> Since upgrading to the new alsa included in tribe6, i get unknown symbol for snd-hda-intel snd-pcm snd-timer
<jscinoz> what can i do?
<jscinoz> ...
* DanaG has a bcm4306 card.
* DanaG uses ndiswrapper, because bcm43xx is slow with wpa2 and drops out sometimes.
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-08
<ricky_ds_> Hi I installed tribe 5 of kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon and had some network problems after startup. got them fixed with ifdown eth0; ifup eth0. Is this a known problem?
<pwnguin> w00t
<pwnguin> i got my fingerprint reader working
<jscinoz> hey guys, i just compiled an alsa-modules package from alsa-source but cant install it, it says "dependancy not satisfiable modutils" any ideas?
<jscinoz> should i have an /etc/asound.conf because i dont
<hydrogen> not necessarily
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> im still getting unkown symbol when loading snd-hda-intel
<jscinoz> i thought that was fixed in tribe6
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<jscinoz> god damnit.
<jscinoz> even compiling alsa-drivers from the mercurial source still gives unkown symbol
* jscinoz is officially pissed off.
<randy026> Can someone help me? When I play fullscreen OpenGL games I just see a blackscreen.. I can hear the sound
<spark-s> Hello, everyone. I upgrade Feisty to Gusty, then my firefox has some problem . when I add a bookmark, it will pop a message box, but it has no response. who know why? when I download something will cause this problem too. the message box problem only caused in firefox
<hansin> Anyone seen this on Gutsy: I think there is an issue with Gutsy where you can not get kernel messages via the frambuffer (VGA=7XX) during boot.  I swear I have gotten rid of quiet and silent, and I have done this many times before.  I think I also had seen this on another Ubuntu channel where someone had the same issue with Gutsy.  Maybe I'll go ask on ubuntu+1 and see if anyone knows anything...
<hansin> I do what I normally do in GRUB, and I can't get Gutsy to display kernel messages through the frambuffer at boot time.
<sam1338> can anybody please help me repartition my hdd without breaking my ubuntu installation?
<sam1338> its quiet here
<Toma-> a little... too quiet
<Toma-> nawwww :(
<Ryo> Reporting in with a small upgrading error- the latest upgrade requires you to use ubuntu-deskop, So if you happen to be using ubuntustudio-desktop, you can't upgrade.
<Ryo> Just something I thought should be known.
<gershon> hello, would like to know the proper way to install nvidia or _new
<gershon> would preper console instructions...
<Ryo> use synaptic, then after that, go into screens and graphics
<Ryo> it can be done entirely in GUI, provided you use gutsy.
<gershon> ^
<Ryo> console instructions would be to use apt-get to download it
<gershon> yeah, on gutsy but my whole bootup gone mad, im unknown runlevel
<Ryo> then patch xorg.conf using sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ryo> and change "device" to "nv"
<gershon> for which? "nvidia_new"
<gershon> modprobe checks outs for all, even with the nvidiafb
<Ryo> yes, but what about your xorg?
<Ryo> what's the device listed as?
<Ryo> type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gershon> for a really strange reason, what ever i do the gui falls back to "screen a graphics" but the server is XGL ?!
<Ryo> Screens and Graphics is completely different from XGL.
<Ryo> XGL is a 3d Accelerator.  Screens and graphics is a driver manager.
<gershon> usually, when i had driver problems i would fall back to console dialog listing the xorg.0.log
<gershon> now, i get a xgl server on top of vesafb ( if im not mistaken ) with the "Screen and graphics" dialog asking me to configure my xorg
<Ryo> well there's an easy way to fix that by going to "factory default" drivers using dpkg.  Let me get you the command.
<gershon> -reconfigure?
<gershon> xserver-xorg
<Ryo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gershon> been there.
<Ryo> no changes?
<gershon> im gutsy for a reason you know...
<gershon> :)
<Ryo> What nVidea card are you running?
<gershon>  lspci | grep nV
<gershon> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]  (rev a1)
<gershon> gotta love gpm
<Ryo> yeah
<gershon> gmp
<Ryo> I think nvidea_new might be too new for your card.  I'm stuck with ATI's shit though, so I dont' know the details of this.
<gershon> and u latest beta?
<gershon> like nvidia's binaries?
<gershon> allways like 3 versions ahead
<Ryo> I'm running gutsy, yeah.  I don't know, I'm stuck with ATI.  I wish I ran nVidia *sigh*
<Ryo> if all else fails, you could always make a last resort and go to vesa.
<gershon> hehe
<Artimus> Ryo: New drivers should be coming from AMD, they sound promising.
<Ryo> Artimus:  Not for me.  Stuck with a 9200, but fortunately that allows me the privalege of open source drivers.
<Artimus> Ryo: I've got a GeForce FX5200.  Probably not much better than your card
<Ryo> Artiman, yeah, but the drivers make a big difference.  Lately I'm gunning to get a 6800 at least.
<gershon> man i miss beryl and all my bling...
<Artimus> Ryo: I'm hoping that by the time I build my next box, there will be decent open source drivers available.
<DanaG> Argh, popup menus don't do anything if hit with the left button.
<DanaG> Try it in something like the "input method" option of Pidgin -- you'll likely see that left-click doesn't register as choosing an item.
<Sonicadvance1> a question
<Sonicadvance1> I have two partitions on my drive Partition 1 is just for the Ubuntu install and Partition 2 is for the home directory. now, If I already have my username in the home directory "sonicadvance" and I go to install it and make the user "sonicadvance" in the installer, does it overwrite my settings?
<spowers> so the best way to test gutsy is to use the daily snapshots on cdimage.u.com?
<xtknight> anyone else having trouble with their network connection dropping off and on?  (may be my sky2 drivers but i want to make sure it's not a generic issue)
<Pici> No issue here.
<Hitiek> back at the end of July, I installed Tribe 3 on my laptop because sound didn't work in Feisty. The sound worked in Tribe 3.
<Hitiek> somewhere along the way of all the updates, my sound stopped working again
<Hitiek> what would be the proper way to report this, I would like very much to help make sure that my sound works in the released version
<Hitiek> I was hoping to install a fresh Tribe 6, but it looks like there won't be one for me to install.
<Xero> Tribe 6 is a milestone but not a release. We're currently at Tribe 6.
<Xero> !tribe6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> Stupid bot.
<cari> Hi there, I've been directed here from the good folks at the #ubuntu channel.
<cari> According to nickrud who was attempting to assist. "<nickrud> cari: that is not good, the kernel doesn't even see your cd drive. And I am no kernel guru."
<{{Booh}}> Hi, I just bought a new laptop with vista premium preload.  I would like to reduce the partition and install gutsy. Is it possible to install gutsy directly?  I should reduce the partition before with a livecd?
<cari> {{Booh}}: I think they be asleep here.
<cari> I asked a question about 12 minutes ago, and yours is the first text message here that isn't a join/part
<Jeanpaul145> hi everybody
<Jeanpaul145> I've got a bit of an audio problem
<Jeanpaul145> also posted it on the forum
<Jeanpaul145> can anybody help me out?
<Jeanpaul145> link to the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545318&highlight=1.0.15rc1
<Jeanpaul145> hi, can anybody active help me with snd-hda-intel audio problem?
<stdin> have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Jeanpaul145> I did
<Jeanpaul145> used it
<Jeanpaul145> still no sound
<Jeanpaul145> link to my forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545318&highlight=1.0.15rc1
<tehk> Anyone here using a macbook(c2d) with madwifi and getting dhcp issues when trying to connect to a wireless point.
<Jeanpaul145> but ty anyway
<Jeanpaul145> bye
<pwnguin> uh
<pwnguin> so i rebooted into feisty, and upgrade manager says "new distribution 7.10 is available"
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Hopefully only when running it with -d ?
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: nope
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, How did you run it?
<pwnguin> just double clicked on the orange icon
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, That is verry bad
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Is this a relatively vanilla install?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> id say no
<pwnguin> ive got a shared /home partition between a gutsy and a feisty install
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Please file a bug report anyway, and whatever you do don't let it upgrade
<pwnguin> if i can't reproduce it?
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Ahh, maybe not so strange then
<pwnguin> what would be stored in /home that matters?
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Well update-manager doesn't run as root until you actually decide to upgrade anything
<pwnguin> and?
<pwnguin> look at .update-manager-core/metarelease
<pwnguin> Supported: 0
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, That means that it is possible that some configuration files are stored in your home folder, non the less it should not happen, and is either a serious bug, or a serious bug AND a serious security problem
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Please file a bug, and if you don't know if it is reproducible it may be better not to close update-manager if it isn't too much of a hastle
<ant1> tsy, when I set vga=0x314 (ie. 800x600 resolution), I cannot access the virtual console, all I see when switching to virtual console is some messy colors, I am using a 15.4" laptop, anyone knows about this problem ? and how to solve it ?
<ant1> Hello, I got a problem with gutsy, when I set vga=0x314 (ie. 800x600 resolution), I cannot access the virtual console, all I see when switching to virtual console is some messy colors, I am using a 15.4" laptop, anyone knows about this problem ? and how to solve it ?
<koshaboi> Does anyone know when Tribe6 will be released?
<koshaboi> I know the release date is September 6th
<Jordan_U> koshaboi, It is not going to be a "release"
<ant1> and this problem did not happen since I first used Ubuntu (Breezy version)
<koshaboi> Jordan_U, just an apt update?
<koshaboi> So the daily would essentially have all of the Tribe6 fixes incorporated?
<Jordan_U> ant1, Have you tried disabling boot splash?
<koshaboi> I had Tribe5 installed but my Intel8200 sound didn't work
<ant1> Jordan_U: nope
<Jordan_U> ant1, Do you know how?
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: all i can find in home is metarelease =/
<pwnguin> lemme reboot back into feisty again and see if i can duplicate it
<pwnguin> far too late for that
<pwnguin> but it is reproducible
<kousotu> what;s wrong with this: sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2
<pwnguin> kousotu: afaik, tribes are just images of the current gutsy
<ant1> Jordan_U: yeah, in grub menu I remove splash boot option
<kousotu> ????
<Jordan_U> koshaboi, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/000337.html
<ant1> Jordan_U: should I try that ?
<Jordan_U> ant1, Yes
<ant1> k
<kousotu> what;s wrong with this: sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2
<kousotu> I eed libgtk1.2 for aim
<kousotu> nvm got it
<ant1> Jordan_U: same thing
<ant1> Jordan_U: when I removed splash, screen was blank untill X started
<ant1> when I switch from X to virtual console, still I see just some mess
<ant1> Jordan_U: Hello ?
<Tsukasa> hey guys
<Tsukasa> is it possible to do an upgrade install
<Tsukasa> if so how
<Jordan_U> ant1, I don't know what the problem is then
<Jordan_U> Tsukasa, Read the release notes
<Jordan_U> Tsukasa, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<Tsukasa> Jordan_U, that upgrade manager command
<Tsukasa> is run from in hd os
<Tsukasa> or livecd
<Jordan_U> Tsukasa, Are you prepared for the ( likely ) possibility that your install will be completely broken after upgrading?
<kousotu> how would I go about adding AIM to my synaptic list?
<Jordan_U> kousotu, What do you mean?
<Tsukasa> Jordan_U, how likely is likely
<Jordan_U> Tsukasa, I don't know exactly, but from the questions you are asking I don't think you should be using Gutsy
<kousotu> I mean aim.com aim
<Tsukasa> Jordan_U, =P
<Tsukasa> Jordan_U, just answer my question
<Tsukasa> from the livecd or harddrive
<Tsukasa> it doesnt specify, im guessing livecd
<ant1> btw, my country changed the time yesterday because of DST, why didn't Ubuntu update my time ?
<Jordan_U> Tsukasa, HD.... But you will get no support or sympathy *when* things break
<Xemanth> woohooo one successfull dist upgrade feisty -> gutsy with update-manager
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:/usr/local/bin$ '/usr/local/bin/aim'
<kousotu> /usr/local/bin/aim: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Xemanth> kubuntu feisty -> gutsy
<pwnguin> or rather, you'll get support, in the form of people asking you to try out new software and upload log files
<kousotu> deoendencies aren't added...
<pwnguin> and if apt-get breaks, you'll be expected to dig yourself out ;)
<kousotu> pwnguin: you talking to me?
<pwnguin> no
* Tsukasa decides to do a partition install
<kousotu> pwnguin: k
<pwnguin> Tsukasa: beware
<paradizelost> hey all, i've got a Geforce 8800GTX superoverclocked from EVGA, and i'm having a hell of a time getting it to display. it works crappily with the open source drivers, and not at all with nvidia's drivers
<pwnguin> Tsukasa: kernel updates don't share
<pwnguin> paradizelost: check launchpad, there's a fairly public bug about libwsomething
<kousotu> paradizelost: you cold try envy
<kousotu> paradizelost: but I hear that it messs somthing up
<paradizelost> pwnguin: i had that, but booted to recovery and did an apt-get dist-upgrade and it fixed it
<paradizelost> at least i don't get that error anymore
<pwnguin> what's superoverclocked mean?
<paradizelost> it's the model
<pwnguin> sounds dangerous
<kousotu> lol
<paradizelost> it came that way from EVGA
<paradizelost> :D
<kousotu> pwnguin: it probably is
<paradizelost> it's the 768MB model
<pwnguin> hahahaha
<paradizelost> but they pre-overclock it
<kousotu> yea, bu nvidia's cards suck
<pwnguin> well, ive only got a quadro nvs 110m
<kousotu> I have;t had much love from them
<pwnguin> i hear the 8000s are a bitch
<paradizelost> kousotu: no, ATI sux. i had an AIW x800, running on vista, that i couldn't use the damn tuner features because they aren't writing software for it
<kousotu> lol
<paradizelost> replaced it with this a week or so ago to play bioshock
<kousotu> they both suck
<kousotu> lol
<paradizelost> gave the AIW to my parents
<paradizelost> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pwnguin> im guessing you've already hit up xorg.conf
<kousotu> Microsoft made the FX 5200 driver I used on vista
<pwnguin> with the correct value
<paradizelost> pwnguin: i started off trying to have my 19" LCD, and my 32" HDTV on it, both DVI
<paradizelost> but it's being a bitch
<paradizelost> will detect res right for the TV, but fonts are HUGE
<paradizelost> and when i run nvidia-xconfig and restart gdm, i have to ssh in from another machine and edit xorg.conf and reboot
<kousotu> paradizelost: tweak the fonts in linux
<paradizelost> but i don't want the oss driver, and i don't want the TV as my primary
<paradizelost> and that's all the damn thing is doing
<paradizelost> 8800gtx is supported for the driver for 7.04
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> try....
<pwnguin> dont trust nvidia-xconfig
<ant1> is the qui
<paradizelost> tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kousotu> hm..
<kousotu> nvm
<kousotu> lol
<pwnguin> just edit xorg.conf directly
<paradizelost> and that just gets me to the original situation
<kousotu> I don;t know
<Jordan_U> paradizelost, Did you choose "nv" as the driver or "nvidia"?
<paradizelost> well, nv is the only one that semi-works. if i change to nvidia, i ahve to ssh in from another machine and change xorg.conf and reboot
<paradizelost> hmm here's a site that says i need to add nv to the disabled modules
<Jordan_U> paradizelost, I guess bulletproof X is not in Gutsy  yet :)
<pwnguin> last i tried, the bulletproof part wasn't quite bulletproof itself
<paradizelost> hmm. getting further now
<paradizelost> fonts are better
<spowers> speaking of which, is it possible to build or install the new xorg release on gutsy?
<spowers> i WANT to break my system
<pwnguin> im sure its possible
<pwnguin> grab the cvs
<pwnguin> or git or whatever they use
<spowers> what's the right way to handle that, just uninstall all of the standard X packages? i wonder about conflicts with binaries and stuff already installed
<spowers> maybe i should start with a no-x install
<pwnguin> the "correct" way would probably be to package it
<pwnguin> grab the deb source to the current version and have at it
<kousotu> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2' to `/usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-2.so.3': File exists
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:/usr/local/bin$ aimaim: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pwnguin> aimaim?
<paradizelost> the one thing that pisses me off with nvidia. using the official driver, i cannot get back to a console..
<pwnguin> you cant?
<paradizelost> nope. happens on my laptop too. geforce go 6800
<paradizelost> or 6600
<pwnguin> i can
<paradizelost> backlight is bright, but screen is blank
<paradizelost> hey, i have functional interface
<paradizelost> but if i run glxgears, it crashes X
<pwnguin> nice
<paradizelost> seem to have compiz
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Have you booted back into Feisty yet?
<paradizelost> no wobbly windows, but vista-ish transitions
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: ages ago
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: i already filed a bug
<pwnguin> it's reproducable
<pwnguin> ible
<pwnguin> i think i accidentally clicked security bug though
<paradizelost> ok, didn't crash this time, but not displaying the gears
<pwnguin> bug 138185
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138185 in update-manager "New distribution release '7.10' is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138185
<pwnguin> paradizelost: are you doing anything different?
<paradizelost> i followed a diff. guide. had me get build-essential, xserver-xorg-dev, disable NV in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules, reboot, run the NVIDIA .sh file, have it config xorg, and reboot
<pwnguin> i mean between the run where glxgears crashed and the one where you just got a black screen
<paradizelost> no. just logged back in and tried it again
<pwnguin> sounds like magic to me
<paradizelost> this system has typically been a pain though. in  dapper/feisty, i had to install from the alternate CD...
<paradizelost> ok, twinview is getting there...
<paradizelost> damn.
<paradizelost> crapload of errors with corba
<paradizelost> should stuff be sync'ed to vblank?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<pwnguin> only if you care about visual tearing
<MilhousePunkRock> I am lacking both the KDM and the KSplash designs for Kubuntu Gutsy (since Tribe 4, regularly updated)...
<paradizelost> hmm normal user gets errors but root can log in fine in X
<MilhousePunkRock> Neither the splash nor the KDM theme do appear in the appropriate sections of System Settings.. :/
<paradizelost> well, back to vistta for now. and time for bed. i'll cya l8r
<kousotu> something crashd X how di I check what?
<Amaranth> kousotu: nvidia-glx-new, you use compiz, and you started an opengl app (maybe a screensaver)
<Amaranth> kousotu: right?
<kousotu> no
<kousotu> Intel
<kousotu> and I tried to install aim for wine
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> X should never crash unless there is a bug in X or in a driver
<Amaranth> the scenario i mentioned is the most common
<Amaranth> why are you trying to use AIM in WINE? just use pidgin
<kousotu> pidgin doesn;t havegroup chats an aim
<Amaranth> oh?
<Amaranth> oh, you don't mean chat rooms
<kousotu> ??
<kousotu> not ims, group chat
<illyjay> read topic etc.. quick tips for updating a feisty box which is currently using amaranth's compiz repo? also have vmware and cedega installed.. remove these first?
<illyjay> amaranth: should i remove compiz before updating to gutsy?
<mewt> I would need a quick and easy to use wysiwyg web editor..any ideas ?
<Amaranth> illyjay: not if you're using my repo
<illyjay> for some reason.. the proprietry nvidia driver has just stopped working in feisty.. black screen
<mewt> (something to edit a frontpage generated webpage with)
<illyjay> nothing in x.org logs to indicate really why this is happening
<illyjay> :1,$ s/feisty/gutsy/g
<illyjay> in /etc/apt/sources.list ? :P
<illyjay> i'll try nvidia-new driver instead
<mewt> anyone know of a support channel for kompozer ?
<mewt> please ?
<ikonia> isn't it covered under #kde
<mewt> i dunno if it's a kde app, it's an offshoot of nvu
<ikonia> I thought kde had put it in their desktop too
<ikonia> hence the name
<mewt> ah maybe, lemm join then
<ikonia> not certain
<mewt> well the only prob i have is that it isnt loading .png images that are referred to by an htm file itself
<mewt> altho once on the webserver
<mewt> it work fine
<Tsukasa> hey i did a partition install of gutsy and i dont think my other partition is mounted
<mewt> I think I found a bug in the printing panel
<mewt> in gutsy
<mewt> can anyone help me confirm it ?
<mewt> I clicked change device url, in order to change the printer address and selected a printer on the network which is hosted as a samba share on a windows pc..on clicking apply, only "smb" appears as text in the address field
<mewt> the address gets lost
<mewt> anyone can confirm pleasE?
<mewt> if compiz crashes, how can you restart it without having to go to the appearance applet ?
<Amaranth> mewt: compiz --replace &
<mewt> ye got that thanks..compiz is crashing all the time now :(
<mewt> might be cos i just upgraded xorg without restarting it ?
<mewt> i just did a sudo apt-get update
<mewt>  /upgrade
<paolo_> shouldn't I see under appearance - appearance preferences - Theme  both Clearlooks and clearlooks classic? I only see Clearlooks...
<asisak> paolo_: I guess you should.
<asisak> paolo_: no. Click on Customize and you can set them.
<paolo_> I see. thanks!
<mewt> Im trying to do an strace of firefox
<mewt> cos it's crashing
<mewt> and i used the following command
<mewt> strace firefox > firefox.trace
<mewt> the resultant file looks empty tho
<mewt> were did i go wrong ?
<mewt> i got some output to terminal
<mewt> on the other hand
<mewt> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x0a46c570 ***
<mewt>    <-- is this the culprit ?
<mewt> anyone ?
<xukun> hi everybody
<xukun> I,m trying to install ubuntu 7.10 but the grub install fails everytime. It just says the installation step failed. I have no Idea what to do from here
<Turbooster> My NTFS drives aren't mounted anymore under gutsy. I noticed the change of description from h** to s** and now back but didn't get the change to h** to work
<Turbooster> i changed fstab to s** and now back just it doesn't work now
<Turbooster> wine ie autodetects double the number of drives (each one with h AND another one of each with s in front) and NTFS-config says 'drive shutdown untidy' or similar
<Turbooster> But sysmon says that the drives aren't mounted...
<No1Viking> Guys..... what do you think about Gutsy, can I install it and be happy without to much trouble?
<No1Viking> I mean... are there lots of bugs in it presently?
<Turbooster> yes there are. Nuisances more than bugs but they are plenty
<Turbooster> hm no ideas about my NTFS drives?
<Turbooster> "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)" Can this happen when a drive is mounted already?
<Turbooster> (from mount /media/sdb5
<Turbooster> )
<Turbooster> )
<jxxxt> Anyone know why firefox keeps rebooting my computer???
<tretle> can anyone tell me whether that problem with x restarting whenever you would try and do something graphical like play warsow for instance is fixed yet?
<mewt> tretle, afaik no still there
<tretle> crud
<tretle> :)
<tbender> hi. i am new to ubuntu and want to test tribe5. is upgrading from feisty to gusty tribe5 comparable with using debian experimental trees?
<tretle> does anyone know whats causing the bug?
<Hobbsee> tbender: fairly similar, yes.
<DexterF> hi
<tbender> Hobbsee: thx
<DexterF> anyone here familiar with the migration assitant that assimilated my kde settings when switching from slackware?
<DexterF> I'd like to extract that app and run it on other dists, where do I find it?
<Viper550> they changed the color scheme on Kubuntu...!!! I liked the purple...
<mewt> Anyone got any idea how i can make the volume of the sound produced by the java applet in gmail when a new msg is recieved
<mewt> the chat applet i mean
<IdleOne> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.42-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31957 kB, installed size 99904 kB
<regis_> hello,i have a problem with bluetooth...the gnome applet calls nautilus that says that obex://[00:12:ee:3b:45:fd]  is not a valid emplacement(translated from the french)
<regis_> is there anything else to install that i didn't install?
<Hobbsee> Viper550: oh, did we?  screenshot?
* Hobbsee has a custom lot of colours
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=strigi.png
<regis_> and i can connect trough command line but i don't know what to do after that
<tbender> just another newb question: whats a good way to upgrade from feisty to gutsy? Do i just have to replace every "feisty" entry in /etc/apt/sources.list with "gutsy" and then make apt-get --update&&apt-get --dist-upgrade?
<Viper550> pretty much yeah, I think Dapper Ubuntu had an upgrade tool you could get to go up to Feisty, but I'm not sure if they have Feisty>Gutsy for Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Viper550: oh right
<Hobbsee> Viper550: you could go edgy --> feisty, or feisty-->gutsy
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hobbsee> not dapper --> feisty
<Viper550> yes, it is change sources, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (also, I forgot about Edgy)
<Viper550> forgetting Edgy is as bad as forgetting Poland
<tbender> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tbender> thx
<regis_> hello,i have a problem with multysync...it finds the bluetooth phone but testing the connection doesn't work...what should i do?
<regis_> in blutooth
<mewt> anyone ever used OOo database ? any good ?
<kousotu> that is OOo databade?
<kousotu> hey PriceChild
<mewt> ye
<mewt> database*
<kousotu> er....
<kousotu> what is*
<mewt> a dBMS afaics, something like access
<regis_> do someone knows bluetooth here?
<regis_> mewt, you could try it...you need odbc and myodbc for mysql
<mewt> regis_, thanks, but my assignment involves an _Access_ db specifically
<mewt> damn vb.net assignment
<regis_> mewt, so i don't know...but if you find out tell me...i am interrested
<mewt> it seems to only be able to create databases which are odb
<mewt> and save as odb only as yet
<regis_> mewt, i don't even know wich driver use for acess on linux
<finalbeta> O my god, they changed the graphics on gnometris. good... But they made it so heavy I can't drop the blocks at full speed.
<UpgradeBoy> Hi folks, where can I download something similar to etch-custom incorpoating suport for installing on newer HW such as Asus p5k with P35 chipsets?
<__tim> finalbeta: yeah, I get that too, even on a brand-new laptop. I find it unplayable now with themes other than the plain one. silly, isn't it?
<finalbeta> Yeah, it's very funny
<SoulChild> hey all
<SoulChild> i just updated to new kernel 2.6.22-10-generic which was availabe through update today. Now my soundcard (Intel onboard) does not work anymore,... i already load the module
<dfgas> anyone using virtualbox on gusty?
<kousotu> SoulChild: check yoursorround
<SoulChild> kousotu: i found the error but couldn't fix it
<SoulChild> when trying to "modprobe sndihda-intel" i get "FATAL: MOdule does not exists",.. but i have the module file in my kernel path in "/lib/modules/",... what's wrong there???
<kousotu> hm...
<kousotu> try modprobe <drag from sourcehere>
<kousotu> like this: kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ wine '/home/kousotu/Desktop/Install_AIM59.exe'
<kousotu> excep that's obviously not the intel card lol
<kousotu> type "modprobe", drag the modual into the terminal window, highlight the terminal windoe, hitbackspace
<kousotu> it should show "  modprobe '/path/to/it/here'  "
<kousotu> hit enter and see what happens
<terlmann> well
<terlmann> now my nvidia is officialy shot
<terlmann> it was only Temporaraly working
<terlmann> like it was baiting me
<terlmann> I get a few hours on my fav game (sauerbraten) and then it starts whacking out again
<terlmann> corruption everywhere
<terlmann> wont even load gdm !
<terlmann> well , sorta
<terlmann> looked like a checkerboard of sharp white and gentle orange rectangles
<terlmann> no dialog would render its text.
<terlmann> you had to move the mouse over the text to get it to draw ,and that was only a few lines worth
* terlmann arrgh!!!
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. I'm running a tribe 5 live session. I'm using nvidia restricted drivers and I have a problem with colours. It all seems way too light.
<mewt> send ikonia | /home/mewt/firefox.trace
<ohad> hi, having problems with wep / encryption wifi with gutsy -- on thinkpad x61s
<ohad> i can only connect to open networks
<ohad> anyone?
<mewt> have you got wpa-supplicant installed ?
<Hobbsee> would help if you said which chipset
<etnoy> anybody wanting to help me with debugging my hibernation? Seems to be a problem with dbus
<etnoy> if anybody could see if the following command works (i.e. doesn't return error immediately) I would be grateful
<etnoy>  dbus-send --system --dest=com.novell.powersave --print-reply /com/novell/powersave com.novell.powersave.action.SuspendToDisk
<etnoy>  dbus-send --system --dest=com.novell.powersave --print-reply /com/novell/powersave com.novell.powersave.action.SuspendToDisk
<etnoy> sorry for the dupe
<etnoy> I just get Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.novell.powersave was not provided by any .service files
<ohad> mewt, yes. i have that pkg
<ohad> Hobbsee, i'm using the wrapper -- for intel - netw3x32
<ohad> wireless works fine on open networks
<ohad> but not working at all on WEP/ LEAP etc.
<ohad> Hobbsee, oops intel wrapper netw4x32
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> no idea then
<ohad> :)
<ohad> ok. (that sucks that i can't connect to my own network)
<GillesM> since an upgrad with gusty or perahps other thing I have the boot message : kernel panic not init found any idea ?
<chrisjs169> For some reason my computer kernel panic'd (I'm guessing that's what happened - keyboard was unresponsive, except for Alt+SysRQ+B) and after restarting the computer, my desktop isn't showing any more
<chrisjs169> I can get the background to load, but icons and the right click menu don't work
<chrisjs169> I've restarted GDM (but not my computer) and haven't had any luck - any ideas?
<ohad> wifi on my x61s can't hold a wifi wep: session for more then a minute  NetworkManager: <WARN>  request_and_convert_scan_results(): card took too much time scanning.  Get a better one.
<scizzo-> hmmm.....anyone else that has problems with the normal keybindings for stuff being lost after upgrade?
<scizzo-> anyone?
<scizzo-> ror: 104 (Connection  reset by peer)] 
<LinAsH> scizzo-, You mean media keys? It happens to me too
<scizzo-> LinAsH: most keys yes
<scizzo-> LinAsH: like hold alt+click to move
<scizzo-> LinAsH: or focus a window.....you can only focus a window with clicking the title
<LinAsH> scizzo-, even Alt-Tab?
<scizzo-> nope alt+tab works
<scizzo-> but the resize, move and focus is screwed
<LinAsH> scizzo-, can't you fix it with preferences/keyboard shortcuts?
<scizzo-> doesnt seem like it no
<scizzo-> the Alt+Button2 on mouse to resize is not listed in that section as a example
<LinAsH> This one works for me (I just had to reset media keys)
<scizzo-> reset media keys?
<scizzo-> I tried to login and logout but well didnt help to much... :P
<LinAsH> (I mean re-set)
<LinAsH> scizzo-, try to create a new user, to find out if it comes from your personal config files
<tonyyarusso> mewt, ikonia: a) not yet, b) despite the name, it is not a KDE app
<mewt> erm..for what if i may ask ?
<mewt> oh..kompozer ?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<mewt> dunno what the first question was
<tonyyarusso> whether there was a channel
<mewt> ah ok
<mewt> yeah, cos i was looking for one
<mewt> any idea when there will be ? I have a query to ask
<tonyyarusso> Not sure - there seems to be one registered, but empty - I'll poke the contact and see what happens.
<mewt> thanks
<mewt> as an aside..anyone in here tried mumble ?
<h1st0_> man what'd they do to xorg?
<h1st0_> updated earlier this morning its sucking all sorts of resources.
<xtknight> i'm getting this constantly.  "[70733.947979]  rtc: lost some interrupts at 2048Hz."  any way to suppress this message so i still have a dmesg to look at?
<kousotu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kousotu> (lazy man's ay lol)
<xtknight> i fixed the underlying cause of rtc problems.  vmware.  see http://chxo.com/be2/20060821_3333.html
<scizzo-> seems like the problem is not in the profile at least
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<pestilence> will the new Xorg be in gutsy?
<PriceChild> pestilence, bits
<Xero> If mpd is running, I can't get any other sound.
<Xero> Is there a quick fix for this?
<pestilence> PriceChild: what does "bits" mean?  how about the new Xrandr?
<benanzo> Is Xv still broken under Compiz for xserver-xorg-video-intel?  The LP reports a fix was released and the bug's closed, but it is still broken.  Anyone else have this?
<mewt> ikonia, got anything on that trace ?
<ikonia> mewt: not much, I'm running it against my newly installed gusty box
<mewt> ic
<ikonia> I've put some of the what I consider non-relevant stuff on hold
<ikonia> while I try to see what does matter
<mewt> you think it's that part were glibc gets pulled in ?
<homerhomer> um, I enabled IRC helper in Pidgin, but can't find where to configure it :(
<ikonia> mewt thats a part that worries me
* mewt looks around scared
<ikonia> mewt working it through
<ikonia> but I'm getting nothing like your experience
<mewt> gl
<ikonia> give it time though ;)
<ikonia> I'll break it
<mewt> i can try find the link i was using
<mewt> maybe it was something about url formation
<mewt> well i got the link but not crashing now
<marginoferror> Does anyone know how to make unzip or the archive manager support Japanese filenames?
<xtknight> marginoferror, "man unzip",   unzip -b perhaps?
<xtknight> not sure.
<marginoferror> Nope, that doesn't work
<marginoferror> I checked the man page and tried LANG= and LC_ALL=
<xtknight> i'm guessing unzip doesn't support UTF-16 maybe
<xtknight> actually i'm surprised ext3 does?
<marginoferror> I don't think it's UTF-16
<marginoferror> I think it's UTF-8.  Uncompressed filenames work fine
<Viper550> Anyone having issues with Gutsy and VMWare Server?
<SpudDogg> anyone here?
<marginoferror> About 180 people, I suppose
<SpudDogg> any idea why on my brand new install, any keypress changes my screen resolution?  i cant even log in
<marginoferror> That's a new one.
<marginoferror> No idea, sorry.
<SpudDogg> yea, never had this problem before
<SpudDogg> i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thinking maybe a keyboard setting got messed up, but that wasn't it
<penguin42> don't suppose anyone has found any fixes for Intel sound quietness since last week have they?
<TheInfinity> penguin42: my last updates is 3 days ago and theres no fix
<TheInfinity> i think it is 3 days ...
<penguin42> I did a big upgrade today and it is the same - it's useable at full volume
<TheInfinity> ok here i have no sound at all - some probs with intel hda and mbp ...
<mikedep333> hello, is the nvidia proprietary driver working for anyone?
<pwnguin> it was last night for me
<penguin42> TheInfinity: Do you know of a bug number for it?
<pwnguin> 8000 series by chance?
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> geforce 8800GTS
<TheInfinity> penguin42: no.
<pwnguin> nice
<mikedep333> with nvidia-new and I think with regular nvidia
<pwnguin> the newer one seems more likely to work
<mikedep333> you weren't using nvidia-legacy, were you?
<pwnguin> nope
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> I'll see if this goes away within a few days
<mikedep333> and if not, submit a bug report
<pwnguin> the 8800s seem to have regular problems
<pwnguin> i'd just look for bugs on launchpad to subscribe to
<mikedep333> oh
<pwnguin> chances are someone's already filed
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> let me check now
<penguin42> TheInfinity: So yours is also quiet at boot - not just the resume issue?
<TheInfinity> https://cbg.dyndns.org/wiki/ReadingCorner/LinuxOnMacbookPro
<MTecknology> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<MTecknology> !download+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download+1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MTecknology> !download gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download gutsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MTecknology> anybody?
<TheInfinity> what do you try? :o
<SpudDogg> that keyboard error i had was no fun
<MTecknology> TheInfinity, I want to download the most current cd
<TheInfinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/ <--
<TheInfinity> but it is alpha. i hope you know what this means :)
<MTecknology> gnome?
<MTecknology> ya
<TheInfinity> delete the k and you have gnome :p
<TheInfinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/ <--
<TheInfinity> ok - nearly ;)
<MTecknology> is it better doing an upgrade with aptitude or the cd?
<TheInfinity> cd = fresh install without buggy conf files
<TheInfinity> aptitude = the way it should work easy
<TheInfinity> hh
<TheInfinity> synaptic
<MTecknology> ?
<TheInfinity> aptitude = the unsupported way *g*
<MTecknology> synaptic is more supported than aptitude?
<TheInfinity> yes of course
<pwnguin> how so?
<TheInfinity> ir in kde adept
<MTecknology> i always thought it was the other way
<MTecknology> is apt-get = synaptic?
<pwnguin> they're both in main
<TheInfinity> because most user will upgrade via synaptic -> this is the way which should be testet ...
<SpudDogg> when you install a package via synaptic, doesnt it just run aptitude/apt-get?
<SpudDogg> same with updates?
<pwnguin> im not sure what "more supported means"
<TheInfinity> yea ..
<MTecknology> i guess I'll make a backup of my installed packages list and repo list...
<SpudDogg> im interested here because i NEVER use synaptic package manager...takes too long, imo
<MTecknology> it's too bad I don't have a spare partition
<TheInfinity> SpudDogg: me too, but ... ubuntu should be also for non-console users :)
<SpudDogg> TheInfinity, yea, thats the beauty of ubuntu, anyone can use it.
<TheInfinity> yes :)
<SpudDogg> i just wish i could help out more with debugging, etc, but i dont know programming well ehough
<SpudDogg> enough
<TheInfinity> thats why users which console knowledge should test the GUI versions because they can fix bugs and wrsite bug reports ...
<TheInfinity> SpudDogg: dito ...
<SpudDogg> i joined the doc team hoping to help out there, and found myself just fixing grammatical errors all the time
<SpudDogg> lol
<ShackJack> SpudDogg: Yeah that's pretty sad... but I guess that's a result of the "texting" generation :)
<MTecknology> Is there any way to save the list of packages I have installed?
<SpudDogg> ShackJack: TheInfinity and I were just talking about how we wish we could help out more with debugging, etc, but aren't good enough with programming
<MTecknology> I know there's a nice option to save what I just installed, but i don't see anything about everything that is installed
<ShackJack> What's most of the proggies done in? C#?
<swx1> Is there anyone who can help me linking ccsm to desktop effects in gutsy ?
<SpudDogg> ShackJack, i think c/c++
<SpudDogg> but i could be wrong
<SpudDogg> i also think perl is coming around, i see more and more of it
<TheInfinity> c++
<ShackJack> Ahh... I'm a bit noobish myself, but have some programming experience
<ShackJack> I'm better on the usability side...
<TheInfinity> C#? do you have coding slaves porting everything from c++ to c#? :Dc
<SpudDogg> rofl
<ShackJack> swx1: What do you mean link ccsm to desktop effects?
<SpudDogg> TheInfinity, nice
<TheInfinity> most linux apps are older then C# ;)
<penguin42> TheInfinity: Bug #138322 I've just filed for quiet sound
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138322 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Sound very quiet (Intel 82801G/ALC861)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138322
<swx1> ShackJack: Im tryin to find a way to configure desktop effects (integrated compiz-fuzion in gutsy)..
<ShackJack> swx1: Ahhh and you just reminded me, I can start desktop effects the normal way without having a separate startup session program call - yay!
<penguin42> MTecknology: dpkg -l   will get you a full list of a packages
<TheInfinity> penguin42: if i'm ready with my damn server os change i'll look if my bug also exists
<ShackJack> swx1: Should be under prefs. no?
<SpudDogg> i had that volume problem with feisty on my laptop, im surprised they havent fixed that yet
<MTecknology> penguin42, ty
<ShackJack> swx1: If not, make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed...
<penguin42> SpudDogg: I think a lot of audio bugs that Feisty had but got fixed seem to have come back
<swx1> ShackJack: yes but it only offers 3 options, disable, normal effect, extra effect.. no problem for running compiz, it start automatically when I installed nvidia drivers, now I tried to install compizconfig, it did worked but it seems that it gives no control on the integrated compiz fuzion
<ShackJack> swx1: It should be separate option under prefs... "CompizConfig Settings Manager" that's where you'll find it...
<SpudDogg> is compiz better than beryl?
<ShackJack> SpudDogg: Beryl is dead, so compiz is really the only way forward (Fusion is beryl plugins remerged with compiz)
<SpudDogg> cool, on this new install i'll use that instead
<swx1> ShackJack: Yes the applet is running without no problem but it seems ta have no link with compiz.. since it is an integrated fonction just like in feisty the only way ton config it is via gconf right ?
<ShackJack> SpudDogg: Yeah, for gutsy Beryl is redundant...
<MTecknology> well, the update manager is telling me it can only do a partial upgrade
<swx1> MTecknology, go on... it seems to be normal in gutsy
<ShackJack> swx1: Wha? The "CompizConfig Settings Manager" is the pref setting that controls compiz fusion, really :)
<ShackJack> swx1: It gives the option of storing settings in gconf or a flat file, btw...
* ShackJack goes to turn on Desktop Effects the "normal" way and crosses fingers...
<swx1> Shackjack: yup i saw this option it is settled to gconf
<ShackJack> swx1: Anyway, that's what controls it... far easier than mucking about in gconf...
<ShackJack> brb - logging out/in
<swx1> lol
<swx1> anyone with better understanding of my situation? cant get ccsm to change settings of integrated compiz fuzion in gutsy.. please :)
<fuoco> does totem plugin work in firefox granparadiso?
<MTecknology> i remember last time when i upgraded... It broke because gdm crashed from the changes and that made everything else hang :P
<MTecknology> I think I'll do it from tty2 with apt-get dist-upgrade this time :P
<MTecknology> I disabled repos that weren't ubuntu also, like the repos I was using for thunderbird, getdeb, and the like
<MTecknology> i hope that's a good idea :S
<MTecknology> and i may as well stop gdm while i'm at it... i really want to make sure the upgrade is smooth
<penguin42> MTecknology: I  think I had to fight a few packages when I did it a few weeks ago
<MTecknology> penguin42, that's the reason I turned off the extra repos... i'm guessing it's likely that some things were added
<MTecknology> like pidgin, is that in the gutsy repos?
<penguin42> MTecknology: Yep pidgin is here
<michael> so that's one repo i don't need anymore
<michael> what about tunderbird?
<ShackJack> Ahhh beack... thought gutsy desktop effects autostart was being finicky, but turns out I left my compiz --replace in the start session progs... DOH!
<ShackJack> Although my titlebar text is rather huge (!)
<MTecknology> is thunderbird in the repos?
<penguin42> pacakges.ubuntulinux.org should have a full list
<MTecknology> penguin42: i don't have gdm running now... trying to avoid issues from the past
<ShackJack> MTecknology: yes it is... you can always  aptitude search thunderbird :)
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> there's a total of four repos that i know i don't need anymore :) - less downloading when doing updates :D
<regis_> hello, i have an NFS problem...both pc can ping each others but showmount -e doesn't work...
<ShackJack> Anyone else getting "larger than normal" titlebar text with desktop effects? When I toggle it on/off it goes back to normal...
<regis_> and nmap behave strangely ffending packet: TCP 168.0.0.2:61111 > 168.0.0.1:22 S ttl=39 id=44633 iplen=44  seq=2748944927 win=4096 <mss 1460>
<MTecknology> 13% dloaded
<regis_> is it the fault of app-armor?
<regis_> ah now NFS works...strange
<RadiantFire> does anyone know whats up with the new "search" place in the file chooser? I try to search for things and it never seems to find anything
<penguin42> RadiantFire: Seems to work here - it did eat my machines speed before creating the database
<ShackJack> AAARRRGGH! What the HELL is causing my Desktop effects to crash X at random ?!!! (just a rant nevermind me)
<RadiantFire> penguin42: ahh.. its querying tracker?
<penguin42> RadiantFire: I *think* so
<RadiantFire> penguin42: that explains it, I just did a fresh install and tracker is still thrashing on me
<penguin42> nod
<ShackJack> Are any Gutsy users having stability issues with fglrx/xgl and Fusion? I just want to know I'm not alone :)
<j00bar> howdy! running gutsy, updating daily, using xgl+fglrx -- when i boot up, one user can log in just fine. when that user logs out and another logs in, the session immediately closes and goes back to the login screen with .xsession-errors complaining that /tmp/.X1-lock still exists and is owned by another user
<j00bar> when i remove it and try to log in again, it reports various errors about a socket already existing then being unable to open.
<j00bar> then if i restart gdm, it continualy fails to load.
<j00bar> any ideas?
<j00bar> when i reboot after all of that, it works just fine.
<Pici> j00bar: Have you looked for that problem in launchpad?
<j00bar> pici: trying now...
<derekS> i noticed that my libnotify notifications come up on the wrong screen with guts
<derekS> y
<derekS> you know how to change that?
<j00bar> pici: unless i'm using launchpad wrong, which i frequently seem to do, i see no open xserver-xgl bugs in gutsy
<Pici> j00bar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/
<j00bar> pici: isn't that for all releases, not just gutsy?
<j00bar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xserver-xgl/
<Pici> j00bar: Yes, but thats how they do bugtracking in launchpad
<Pici> I dont understand why either.
<j00bar> k. i'll save copies of the .xsession-errors and make a new bug...
<MTecknology> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):     subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<penguin42> A few lines before the actual error from the script should have appeared
<MTecknology> tzdata already newest...
<MTecknology> following packages have unmet dependencies...
<MTecknology> kghostview: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.7-1) but 4:3:5.6-0ubuntu14.1 is to be installed
<MTecknology> there's two of those
<MTecknology> any ideas
<MTecknology> ?
<Sergemine> Dear Friends, Need you advice. II need to instal a Gusty packae on Feisty. Is there a way to do that ??? even if it may currupt some bits. I need it to know if the package install everythng needed for my printer.
<penguin42> Sergemine: Is the package in the feisty-backports repository?
<MTecknology> where was it that I can dload the cd?
<MTecknology> i think i'm going to need to go from scratch
<Pici> I'm backup up now to do just that
<penguin42> MTecknology: Now you do see why the /topic warns to make sure you can fight your way through deb problems before trying an upgrade!
<MTecknology> penguin42: don't worry - i'm not coomplaining
<penguin42> you can probably fix it
<MTecknology> i'm perfectly willing to do a clean install of either version if i can't get it fixed
<MTecknology> either way though - i need to fix somebodies computer. They're claiming it's incredibly slow and they're running windows
<MTecknology> i offered to fix it under one condition
<Sergemine> penguin42, no
<penguin42> Sergemine: ?
<Sergemine> penguin42, but it is in Gusy's repo
<MTecknology> i figure if i'm going to install ubuntu on it then i may as well grab 7.10
<penguin42> Sergemine: What's the package?
<MTecknology> anybody willing to give me the link again?
<Sergemine> It is http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/text/foo2zjs
<Sergemine> penguin42, it is the updated driver that is supposed to have some kind of compression XQX protocol that is specific for my printer only. I need to know if it is there
<penguin42> Sergemine: You can try filing a bug on the feisty-backports and it often try a rebuild for the packport quickly; or you could try building it from source pacakges for feisty
<MTecknology> here's my errors: http://pastebin.ca/687685
<scizzo-> MTecknology: seems like a package error
<scizzo-> when doing --configure
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> i tried doing dpkg-reconfigure tzdata but it complains about tzdata being broken\
<penguin42> hmm that is odd - no errors from the actual script printed
<penguin42> MTecknology: You should find the package in your /var/cache/apt/archives - try installing it with dpkg -i ?
<MTecknology> that returns the same error code, just as helpful
<Sergemine> Dear penguin42: ...or you could try building it from source pacakges for feisty. I am not aprogrammer and I do not know how to compile software. I would love to learn to do it, but there is no one to teach me that. How do people usually solve these situation? Do I pay someone to do it for me? How much does it cost? Is there a service on internet that do these compilations? Does everyone here know how to ocmpile software?
<penguin42> Sergemine: Hmm I suggest the easiest thing is to post a bug on launchpad against feisty-backports asking for the package; last time I did that they had it built in a few days but it depends whether it is just a mattter of automatically building it or someone has to fix something
<penguin42> Sergemine: Or wait a few weeks and Gutsy will be here
<MTecknology> i think i'm going to need a fresh install if i can't figure it out
<penguin42> MTecknology: try a dpkg --purge on tzdata and then reinstall it
<TheInfinity> tzdata likes to make problems, uh?
* penguin42 is surprised, it's hardly the most complex package
<MTecknology> i can't purge it b/c other packaged depend on it
<MTecknology> packages*
<TheInfinity> MTecknology: theres an option to purge it anyway. i had this prob on my debian3.1 server ....
<Sergemine> penguin42, thak you very much. will try to compile now. and send a report id don't manage... thank you
<MTecknology> k, i got rid of it
<MTecknology> apt-get isntall -f finished nicely
<MTecknology> i'll try a dist-upgrade again
<MTecknology> looks to be doing much better now
<penguin42> there's normally one package that needs a bit of a fight during a dist-upgrade ; unfortunate but that is my experience
<MTecknology> i've never had a flawless upgrade
<MTecknology> but i guess that's to be expected... I've only waited to the release once
<baktaah_> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56
<baktaah_> You get that too
<MTecknology> baktaah_: wanna give a pastebin with more info?
<baktaah_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<baktaah_> MTecknology, and my system is going VEEEEERY SLOW
<baktaah_> even though a fresh install, c2d processor on 3.4 ghz, 2 gig ram, nvidia 8600 512 mb ram (with nvidia drivers)
<baktaah_> MTecknology,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36839/
<MTecknology> baktaah_: try what i did... sudo dpkg --force-all -P ttf-opensymbol && sudo apt-get install -f
<baktaah_> MTecknology,  nope, still fails
<MTecknology> which part?
<baktaah_> all of them
<baktaah_> they all fail to write to cache and etc
<baktaah_> now I cant even upgrade my stuff
<penguin42> MTecknology: You should be careful with the --force-all or any --force's - only use them as weapons of last resort
<MTecknology> sorry
<baktaah_> still getting E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-09
<MTecknology> sorry, i'm probably one of the last ppl in here to give advice i guess
<MTecknology> i'm still having issues
<aaroncampbell_> I just installed Gutsy on a second computer for a quick test.  I use Kubuntu every day, so I had a pretty good idea what I needed/wanted.  I opened the Adept installer, and chose about 250M of programs to download/install.  I got an error, that not everything could be installed.  Now some of it doesn't work.  Is there a way to clear up partially installed or broken packages?
<MTecknology> sudo apt-get isntall -f\
<MTecknology> -f **
<MTecknology> time to try to boot into gutsy for the first time
<aaroncampbell_> sudo apt-get install -f does nothing...
<penguin42> aaroncampbell_: When you say some stuff doesn't work can you give us some examples?
<aaroncampbell_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aaroncampbell_> penguin42, Eclipse can't find Java, Thunderbird showed as installed, but wasn't there.
<penguin42> is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<aaroncampbell_> I removed and then re-added thunderbird, and not it's there.
<aaroncampbell_> Fresh
<aaroncampbell_> now* it's there
<aaroncampbell_> Also, adept throws that error that I got quite often now.
<penguin42> what was the error again?
<aaroncampbell_> I said that it couldn't finish, and that some of the packages might be messed up.  Let me see if I can make it do it again, and quote it.
<aaroncampbell_> Error Title: Could not commit changes - Adept Manager
<aaroncampbell_> Error Text: There was an error commiting changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<aaroncampbell_> Speaking of which, there is a typo in there.  commiting should be committing
<penguin42> hmm I don't use Adept and that error doesn't quite look the same as errors from the other equivalents; I suggest trying installing the packages using aptitude froma commandline and see if that behaves the same way or gives better errorrs
<penguin42> time for bed
<MTecknology> it's close... I'm getting some nasty glitches in the screen
<Tsukasa_> hey guys, im running fresh install of gutsy and i cant add workspaces  for some reason.. it wont show the option to when i right click and go preferences
<aaroncampbell_> Well, I have an ATI card on this machine, so I didn't hope for much, but I can't get the proper resolution for my monitor (1680x1050)
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: do you have desktop effects enbaled?
<Tsukasa_> h1st0, yes
<h1st0__> aaroncampbell_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: well thats why install the compizfusion-settings-manager  at least I think thats the name of the package
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: then you can change it in there.
<Tsukasa_> hey how do i use desktop cube
<Tsukasa_> what are the hotkeys for it
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: ctrl + alt and click the desktop and drag or ctrl+alt arrow left or right
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: you need to enable 4 desktops though.
<h1st0__> and the cube plugin
<MTecknology> well, I'm close - seems like it's issues with my ati card now
<Tsukasa_> well i have that but... right now ctrl +alt left and right is just flipping the screen
<Tsukasa_> not switching desktops or rotating cube
* h1st0__ tries to remember what package he isntalled to get sound working earlier
<nikolam> Hello
<MTecknology> running fglrxinfo crashes gdm
<nikolam> Who else think that Xubuntu Tribe5 looks ugly? ;)
<MTecknology> but fglrxinfo -display :1 works
<h1st0__> nikolam: you should see default xfce
<nikolam> LOL :)))
<nikolam> I think xfce in 7.04 looks fine and works fine
<h1st0__> but ubuntu is really trying to make xfce look like gnome
<h1st0__> its so much faster if you have a core instead of their stuff.
<Tsukasa_> i dont get what fade to desktop and show desktop do
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: are you talking about scale?
<nikolam> I do not like gnome colors and look in ubuntu, therefore I use Xubuntu
<Tsukasa_> no the plugins, in the compizconfig settings, under dekstop
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: btw if you install settings manager the key bindings are listed on teh action tab of each plugin
<Tsukasa_> yeah i saw that...
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: its a really nice addition and it should be installed by default
<Tsukasa_> how do you use those though
<Tsukasa_> and whats the differnece
<nikolam> What sould be installed by default? Compiz? Noo
<h1st0__> nikolam: it already is i'm sayingt he settings manager should be
<h1st0__> Tsukasa_: i'm sure the freaks in #ubuntu-effects would know what every plugin does
<nikolam> hmm.. dunno then ;) I always look things from perspective of p3 256Mb ram user using minimal xubuntu
<nikolam> as I was till last month
<h1st0__> nikolam: ahh I thought you were talkign about ubuntu compiz fusion is installed yb default in gusty.
<h1st0__> nikolam: I was just playing with debian on my p4 3ghz with xfce.  So fast.
<nikolam> Yes, also on amd x2 5000+ :)
<RichardBH> kubuntu feisty on a 300mhz amd? :P
<nikolam> If it is good for p3-700 it is even better now :)
<nikolam> RichardBH : That is your machine? P3-300 Kubuntu? Is it working ok? :)
<MTecknology> even though it's installed, I think I need a fresh install
<MTecknology> shit's still going wrong
<benanzo> anyone have a Intel GMA945 chip using the "intel" driver and Xv is still broke under Compiz?
<benanzo> they closed the bug and said they released a fix, but it doesn't work
<nikolam> is 810 2D only?
<RichardBH> nikolam: AMD 300MHz processor with 320MB RAM
<RichardBH> seems to be working ok :)
<benanzo> nikolam: no, you can do 3d i810
<MTecknology> k, time for a clean install
<berbsd> hi everyone, I am looking for help understanding how the dual screen support works now in Gutsy.
<berbsd> It looks like the xorg.conf file is ignored, where can I see what values are used when a new screen is auto-detected
<h1st0__> berbsd: there is some new configuration tool
<berbsd> I know, but where do they store the settings?
<berbsd> I can plug an external screen to my laptop and it gets detected, however, I always get mirroring turned on.
<h1st0__> berbsd: most laptops don't have dual heads they just clone the screen on the other output
<berbsd> h1st0__: well it isn't quite true, you can extend your desktop at the very least. I am trying to either extend the desktop or switch to the external display and turn of the laptop lcd. the latter may not be working because of a bug.
<h1st0> berbsd: okay.
<berbsd> this channel is rather quite, is it usually like this?
<nikolam> berbsd On early autumn we make wine and everyone is busy
<snadge> i wish ubuntu would release a non p4 optimised version
<snadge> for x86
<snadge> even if it was for gobuntu or something.. people with obscure archs like crusoe, via c3 etc.. and old pentium, k6 etc
<snadge> im being forced to install gentoo :(
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> i486 is not p4 optimized
<hydrogen> it should run on any pentium
<SpudDogg> anyone else have problems with 'archive manager' in gutsy?
<jscinoz> Anyone know if the most recent kernel update fixed alsa?
<Pici> It fixed my issue with xgl/fglrx
<arooni__> hey folks
<arooni__> has anyone installed the newest set of updates
<arooni__> 108 in total ? ??
<snadge> hydrogen: run yes.. like absolute shit
<snadge> pardon the french
<snadge> i486 is the cpu type.. p4 is what the optimisations are geared towards
<snadge> which makes crusoe architecture essentially completely useless
<snadge> crusoe is an extreme example.. but there are obvious repercussions of optimising towards p4s on a generic x86 platform
<snadge> the decision has been made in favour of the majority
<snadge> too bad if you have a via c3 processor.. k6.. 585.. p5 etc
<snadge> 586 even
<snadge> just as well gentoo has x86 and 686 builds for that reason
<mojo_> hello
<mojo_> i would like to ask 1 question
<h1st0> ask away
<AmyRose> !ask | mojo_
<ubotu> mojo_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<h1st0> hrm.. new kernel
<mojo_> I tried to make my own compiled kernel with make-kpkg --initrd option
<mojo_> when the process reach the make initrd using mkinitramfs tool
<mojo_> it shows error:
<mojo_> find: cannot find /lib/firmware/2.6.22.6/
<mojo_> I reboot and use the compiled kernel and I encountered a list of error output
<mojo_> FATAL: could not locate /lib/firmware/2.6.22.6/modules.dep
<mojo_> this doesn't affect the system, I can still login
<mojo_> so
<mojo_> is there anyway to rid of this annoying output?
<h1st0> mojo_: what hardware do you have that uses firmware?  Do you a have a broadcomm net card?
<MTecknology> I can't get this image to burn
<mojo_> h1st0: i do have broadcom netextreme II eth
<MTecknology> I've dloaded it 2 times now
<h1st0> mojo_: well the bcm modul int he kernel is probably looking for firmware in that directory.
<mojo_> h1st0: i do understand that, bcm is loaded succesfully anyway
<h1st0> hrm...
<mojo_> h1st0: it's just the bunch error output and broken usplash annoy me
<mojo_> h1st0: i think it's a bug of make-kpkg or mkinitramfs but coudn't find any bugs on this
<mojo_> i mean bug report
<mojo_> okay
<mojo_> i think I will file a bug on this then
<mojo_> thanks anyway ppl
<h1st0> np i'm sure someone will pop on that may know more.
<mojo_> btw, i dun know why the kernel lack framebuffer
<mojo_> is it filed bug yet?
<esun819> hi help does anybody have avant window navigator woking perfectly with gutsy
<esun819> hmm quiet channel
<esun819> eccccg
<BorisYaltsin> Hi, how do I resize a reiserfs partition from the text installer?
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> anyone having problems with the intel 4965 after running the update?
<arooni> my connection is petering out
<MTecknology> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lufis> The KDE packages in gutsy's repos are kde 4 betas, right?
<lufis> I installed the kde4 packages, but it looks like i'm still using 3.x
<Aondo> kde 3.5.7 is default in gutsy
<lufis> so kde4 won't be available at all in gutsy?
<Aondo> not as default, but in backports probably
<lufis> oh
<lufis> well i saw a bunch of packages beginning with "kde4", but i installed those and it looks like i am still in 3
<Aondo> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Aondo> some nice points on what to do :D
<lufis> thanks :)
<Aondo> i my self dont get the plasma 100% ok tho :/
<Aondo> not sure if it is only my problem hehe
<lufis> what do you mean?
<MTecknology> I love how the second I get the live cd running it tells me i need to restart
<Aondo> some strange errors, and buttons that doesn't load like it should
<lufis> I'm typically a gnome user myself, but after seeing the kde4 screenshots i thought i might give it a try
<lufis> Aondo: ah
<lufis> But I don't like kde 3...
<Aondo> i guess it is all about taste :P
<lufis> yeah :) my friend loves kde, he thinks gnome is ugly, while i'm the exact opposite
<Aondo> i dont think gnome is ugly tho, i just dont find it as usefull as kde is
<MTecknology> i strongly dislike kde... don't think it's bad, i just hate using it
<Aondo> hehe
<lufis> kde is so hard to get to a good state aesthetically imo, plus it's so confusing. the default gnome style looks good, and it's not overwhelming
<Aondo> hope the default settings for compiz will change tho, the current default is just terrible
<lufis> the clock applet for kde is a good example... you can configure it either thru right-clicking it and going through the sub-menus, or you can click its placeholder and go thru there
<lufis> it's confusing!
<MTecknology> lufis: the first change i make with gnome desktop is to replace Menu Bar with Main Menu\
<arooni> how do i open a .svg file?
<lufis> you don't like the menubar?
<lufis> arooni: eye of gnome will do it
<MTecknology> i just like having more space
<lufis> arooni: firefox and opera will also read them
<Aondo> hmm blender3d crashes when i'm running compiz at the same time :P dont think that happen in feisty
<Aondo> i mean X crashes
<lufis> i
<MTecknology> i also get rid of the bottom bar and move the window list to the top
<lufis> really? i've never had x crash
<MTecknology> i have
<MTecknology> lots and lots :)
<Aondo> if you have compiz running, try start blender :P atleast for me X crash
<lufis> MTecknology: i love having them separate. the bottom panel is nothing but the task list, then the top is all the icons and menus
<lufis> lots more workspace
<MTecknology> i have x crash every time i try to install ubuntu
<Aondo> hehe
<MTecknology> twice, once for the live cd and once for the installed os
<MTecknology> i have an ati card though
<JKirk_> can anyone here help me with dual monitors on an nvidia card with the new gutsy gibbon?
<JKirk_> With the old ubuntu I just downloaded the driver from nvidia and it worked pretty good and seemed a lot faster.  This one seems a bit slow and doesn't recognize my second monitor :(
<MTecknology> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MTecknology> how hard is it to get compiz fusion going with an ati card?
<jscinoz_> gah
<jscinoz_> thunderbird is broken, when i open an email/rss feed it quits with a segfault
<jscinoz_> any ideas?
<MTecknology> my wireless card wasn't recognized
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> having some issues with gutsy's Network manager
<MTecknology> it's been a long time since i messed with this issue, any ideas?
<ubuntu> how do I connect to wireless without using Knetworkmanger?
<JKirk_> nobody can help me with nvidia dual monitors??? :(
<jscinoz_> JKirk_
<jscinoz_> are you using the binary drivers or the free drivers?
<JKirk_> I'm using the drivers that the restricted driver utility loaded for me
<JKirk_> so I'm not sure
<JKirk_> It worked for me with the download from Nvidia on early ubuntu's
<JKirk_> but with the restricted driver, it doesn't see my 2nd monitor...should I just unload the restricted driver and load my own manually?
<MTecknology>   can anybody help me get my wireless working
<MTecknology> lspci reveals an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<mendred> hi strigidaemon takes 100% cpu when it runs...is there anyway to set it up so that it indexes only when the machine is idle?
<jscinoz_> Jkirk_ have you got nvidia-settings installed?
<JKirk_> not sure...probably not if it wasn't automatice
<JKirk_> oh yea...it's there
<jscinoz_> JKirk_, i'd recommend you download the binary package for the drivers from nvidia's website and then install nvidia-settings through synaptic
<MTecknology> can somebody please help me get this? it's my last major issue in getting 7.10 working
<MTecknology> the restricted driver manager tells me the ipw3945 drive in enabled but ot in use
<JKirk_> ah...there we go
<jscinoz_> once you have both the binary drivers + nvidia settings, open nvidia settings go to "X display configuration"
<jscinoz_> click detect displays, and you should be good from there
<JKirk_> I can't recall now...is twinview better or separate? (for cube rotation)
<jscinoz_> Not sure, never tried dual displays with compiz, compiz causes my system to hang if i run it + anything else 3d at the same time
<jscinoz_> I'd go with twinview
<jscinoz_> the you have a choice of having the screen an extension of the main screen a certain direction from it, a clone of the main screen, or an independant screen.
<JKirk_> gonna restart x now
<beg1689> gutsy seems perfect
<beg1689> after the first couple days of tribe 5 i havent seen any bugs
<beg1689> anyway, the only problem im having right now is the session manager; ive never used it before but im trying to now
<beg1689> anyway, if i log in, save my session (even without any changes) and log out/in again, i just get a blank screen with a cursor
<MTecknology> can anybody help me get my wireless working? It worked out of the box in 7.04 and I don't see any reason it shouldn't be recognized in 7.10. In fact, the restricted driver manager tells me the driver's installed and enabled, but not in use.
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<beg1689> meh.. guess ill see if kde can handle it any better
<DShepherd> using tribe 5 here... what's purpose of the Public Folder?
<DShepherd> under the home directory
<clarkey_> hey Im having troubble with my Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG on my laptop after I installed gusty any hints?
<clarkey_> or should I file a bug report?
<scizzo-> clarkey_: what is the problem exactly?
<scizzo-> clarkey_: and you are sure no one else might have had the same problem if you search for it on launchpad?
<clarkey_> umm well it is recognised but it wont find the wireless network
<clarkey_> put simply
<jscinoz> DShepherd, i believe it is accessible by all users, so if there are multiple users of your system you can share stuff there
<DShepherd> jscinoz, interesting..
<jscinoz> all users can read, but only owner can write
<DShepherd> jscinoz, i will check it out. thanks for the tip...
<clarkey_> yeh there isnt a bug reported as far as I can see
<jscinoz> no problem
<jxxxt> Please tell me why I get this response from apt-get: Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to nz.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (202.7.6.10). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<jscinoz> anyone know if alsa is working on the .12 kernel that was released thismorning?
<jscinoz> jxxt, i'd have to say its because your a Kiwi :P Yay for Aus NZ rivalry :P
<MTecknology> can anybody help me get my wireless working? It worked out of the box in 7.04 and I don't see any reason it shouldn't be recognized in 7.10. In fact, the restricted driver manager tells me the driver's installed and enabled, but not in use.
<jxxxt> jsinoz, are you in perth///
<snadge> my "riced" kernel is booting.. *crosses fingers* :P
<jxxxt> jscinoz. sorry are you in Perth??
<jscinoz> Sydney :P
<jxxxt> jscinoz. Damn I am in trouble without my NZ server
<jscinoz> Jxxt, the server is probably just under heavy load at the moment, try again later, or use AU server for now, should be nearly as fast since its close
<jxxxt> jscinoz. I have a lot of repos how can I change to Aus server??
<jscinoz> go to System > admin > software sources, should be a dropdown menu with a list of countries
<jxxxt> jscinoz. Thanks I will give it a shot...
<jscinoz> :)
<jscinoz> oh thats awesome
<jscinoz> just noticed there's an iinet mirror for the ubuntu updates, i'm with iinet and they dont count downloads from their mirror towards your bandwidth limit
<jscinoz> still shite compared to any other country though
<MTecknology> was there ever a time when computers would just work?
<jscinoz> i think Aus and NZ are the only countries which still have data limits for home internets
<jscinoz> MT nope
<jxxxt> jscinoz. Thanks, it worked like a charm thanks a large heap
<jscinoz> :)
<mat2> can i ask a question
<jscinoz> jxxt, what ISP are you with?
<jxxxt> yes you can mat
<mat2> antivirus or not to antivirus? I used google but its 50/50
<jscinoz> not really needed
<mat2> i got lokkit and secured iptables
<jscinoz> i can count the number of linux viruses on one hand
<jxxxt> dont know I am using my landlords connection at the mo might be i net
<mat2> cranked lokkit up to high hehe
<jscinoz> just install firestarter to do your IPtables nicely
<jscinoz> jxxt, if you're with iinet use their mirror, that way it wont count towards download limit
<clarkey_> ok can anyone help here Ive found the problem with my wireless card: THE RADIO IS OFF !
<clarkey_>  *-network:1
<clarkey_>        description: Wireless interface
<clarkey_>        product: PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<clarkey_>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<clarkey_>        physical id: 4
<clarkey_>        bus info: pci@0000:02:04.0
<clarkey_>        logical name: eth1
<clarkey_>        version: 05
<clarkey_>        serial: 00:0e:35:2b:e5:30
<clarkey_>        width: 32 bits
<clarkey_>        clock: 33MHz
<clarkey_>        capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
<clarkey_>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2200 driverversion=1.2.0kmprq firmware=ABG:9.0.2.6 (Mar 22 2005) latency=64 link=no maxlatency=24 mingnt=3 module=ipw2200 multicast=yes wireless=radio off
<jscinoz> !paste > clarkey_
<jscinoz> oh wait we dont have that bot.
<jscinoz> clarkey_ next time paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<clarkey_> sry
<jscinoz> Np  :)
<jxxxt> jscinoz. He is not capped pays 90 buck a month for the privilege though
<jscinoz> serious?
<jscinoz> they dont give me an option
<clarkey_> it used to be that pressing the button on the front turned it on and off in feisty
<clarkey_> anyone know how to trigger it?
<mon^rc1> the sound for my video just suddenly stopped working...
<jscinoz> their best plan is $130 a month and thats still capped to 60gb
<jscinoz> mon^rc1 are you on a laptop?
<mon^rc1> no
<jxxxt> jscinoz. Hard to know for sure he just charges me 10 a week and I bought 20 metres of cat 6
<jscinoz> alright im out of ideas then, thought it could be the snd-hda-intel bug on the .10+ kernel
<mon^rc1> and I even rebooted
<No1Viking> My Nvidia 7300GS does not seem to be working with Gutsy. Are there any known buga with it?
<No1Viking> bugs even
<No1Viking> I can not get the propietery drivers to work
<mon^rc1> :/
<mon^rc1> I cant change my nick
<mon^rc1> can someone help me with my sound? it stopped working in video... I can play mps's etc
<mon^rc1> can someone help me with my sound? it stopped working in video
<DanaG> I'm not installing that 'gij' update until I see a changelog.
<shirish> Seveas: are you up m8?
<d4rkmonkey> On a completely random note, I believe right now from multiple things I have seen, the theory that global warming is caused by greenhouse gases, is about as credible as a theory saying that global warming is caused by the butterfly effect, because of the rise in population of humans.
<d4rkmonkey> hmm..
<d4rkmonkey> This isn't the channel I meant to paste this in...
<calc> lol
<shirish> rofl
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<d4rkmonkey> YOU SAW NOTHING!
* d4rkmonkey ninja flips out of the room
<Hobbsee> calc!
<calc> Hobbsee: hi
<calc> i made a rc1 upload tonight, but it seems lpsolve fell out of main so its stuck in depwait
<DanaG> For a moment, I thought you were trying to run Windows Calculator.
<DanaG> But gcalctool is far better.
<calc> i'm better than all others! :)
<calc> including oocalc
<calc> ;)
<d4rkmonkey> but will you blend?
<calc> nah
<calc> i don't do any calculations anymore i'm defective
<calc> i graduated from school and i'm now a broken calc ;)
<blued> anyone know what the current status is for nspluginwrapper and flash on x86_64?  I tried grabbing the Xcompisite i386 libs and sticking them in /usr/lib32, but even though pluginwrapper seems happy, firefox still claims theres no flash
<shirish> guys, a simple query, is there a way to list on the terminal in the descending order of when a document was modified/accessed?
<blued> ls -lt
<blued> or ls -lrt depending on what order you want
<shirish> blued: thanx
<jscinoz> oh my god
<jscinoz> my affection for the devs just grew a shittonne
<jscinoz> new kernel not only made alsa work, but lets me control the two headphone and a mic jack independantly on my laptop
<jscinoz> so i can have 3 mics, or 3 headphone, or multiple channels for surround, or 2 headphone and a mic or whatever
<jscinoz> <3
<jscinoz> words cannot describe how happy i am :)
<jscinoz> only thing that's still broken is compiz but i dont need that
<jscinoz> two things i need to test... video output via hdmi, and audio output via hdmi
<jscinoz> But i dont have a HDMI cable so... :(
<jscinoz> Anyways...
<jscinoz> This channel is deader than a Kiwi at an rugby game...
<shirish> jscinoz: weekend, what you can expect ;)
<alex_mayorga> actually I would like to start bugging,
<shirish> btw has anybody seen that the new one does debugging or not?
<alex_mayorga> I've finally made my wireless card work on Gutsy at Bug 92088
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<alex_mayorga> but now I'm facing a seemingly error on nm-applet 0.6.5
<alex_mayorga> can somebody help me trace it and report it if it turns out to be a bug?
<shirish> alex_mayorga: no wireless stuff here, sorry :(
<alex_mayorga> shirish, np
<alex_mayorga> I file the bug to gnome directly and see if they confirm it
<alex_mayorga> Tribe 6 =  2.6.22-11 ??
<shirish> alex_mayorga: it would be nice to bug people in the channel around 7 hrs. or more
<shirish> alex_mayorga: afaik tribe 6 is no mroe
<shirish> more
<shirish> !!!http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g | ubotu alex_mayorga
<shirish> oops sorry
<alex_mayorga> so how do I tag the bugs I still see on a fully updated Gutsy as of today?
<shirish> alex_mayorga: comment on them, I dunno about tagging, if something got updated & the issue is still there after the component update, atleast that's what I do.
<alex_mayorga> I'll give them a look
<alex_mayorga> shirish, do you still see duplicated Documents and Desktop under Places menu?
<shirish> alex_mayorga: I see two different Documents & Recent Documents
<shirish> alex_mayorga: Desktop is one entry only
<alex_mayorga> Bug #122602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122602 in gnome-panel "Duplicated entries in Places Menu" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122602
<alex_mayorga> I still see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8525567/Screenshot.png
<jscinoz> I dont know what component its in but the new behaviour on a broken X server = +1 for user-friendliness
<jscinoz> beats the red white and blue screen of death
<shirish> jscinoz: you mean bulletproofx I suppose ;)
<alex_mayorga> I'll reboot and see how bulletproof is it
<shirish> jscinoz: that's a ubuntu thing
<shirish> ubuntu-specific thing
<alex_mayorga> in the meantime, see if you might have input for Bug #134827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134827 in xorg-server "[tribe 5]  xorg  1:7.2-5ubuntu7 broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134827
<jscinoz> yeah, what i mean was i wasnt sure what package that new behaviour was in.
<jscinoz> gdm?
<shirish> jscinoz: there is a spec. and implementation of it on the wiki, search for bulletproofx
<shirish> and the
<jscinoz> alrighty
<shirish> alex_mayorga: atm I am also very happy as the new kernel seems to be able to debug lemme get the things written down & then look this up :)
<chris__> what's the name of the meta package pointing to the devel stuff?
<jscinoz> pity bulletproofX is no good for KDE users yet :(
<jscinoz> KDM*
<shirish> jscinoz: its not good for Xfce users also atm, just with ubuntu it plays fine, it seems
<shirish> jscinoz: but also somethings are not flicked open, some issues are remaining/under progress
<spowers> what does it hook into, GDM?
<alex_mayorga> let me change my video to the open driver, reboot and see what happens
<shirish> spowers: IIRC then yes, GDM
<jscinoz> yep GDM
<spowers> 'cause i run xfce from gdm
<jscinoz> if you still use GDM it should work regardless of desktop environment
<shirish> spowers: yup, but there are issues, I filed a bug for it
<alex_mayorga> how do I check for the "bulletproof" package?
<jscinoz> i think
<jscinoz> its not its own package
<shirish> alex_mayorga: it should be installed by default
<spowers> i imagine there are issues possibly around the graphical multi-user stuff
<jscinoz> its a recent upgrade to displayconfig and gdm
<jscinoz> if your packages are up to date, you have it
<alex_mayorga> OK, rebooting then
<spowers> where it cranks up a new gdm or something
<shirish> alex_mayorga: see if you have displayconfig-gtk , if its there & updated/upgraded then its there.
<alex_mayorga> OK
<spowers> really excited about hotplug
<spowers> er
<spowers> display hotplug
<shirish>  0.2+20070905
<shirish> spowers: I know what you mean ;)
<spowers> i use my laptop as a desktop plugging in the extra VGA thing
<shirish> actually that's what xorg 7.3 goodiness is supposed to bring in :)
<spowers> i'm worried tho
<spowers> i hear the xorg 7.3 release only has randr 1.2
<spowers> which means input hotplugging, but not output hotplugging?
<spowers> i was going to install gutsy tonight and try to compile it from cvs to find out
<spowers> but i lost my external cdrom's power supply :(
<shirish> spowers: I read a bit & from whatever I have understood, bryce has been backporting stuff from 7.3 to 7.2 here
<alex_mayorga> shirish, thats the version I've got, letme disable the restricted driver and reboot
<spowers> actually drove all the way to work to grab the cdrom and power thing and grabbed the wrong brick
<shirish> alex_mayorga: there's a switch/ that you need to do something if you wanna examine it completely, see for the wiki discussion on it, it has all the details as well as the forum. Don't remember it atm.
<spowers> i'm wondering if there's a d-i build floating around out there that can install gutsy from a usb key or something like that.  i guess i'll just wait though
<spowers> it looks like bryce is doing some great work on x infrastructure
<erich_> hi folks, I'm testing kubuntu and had some weird network problems just after installing. The if was up but I didn't get any IP address from my dhcp server. I just had to do ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 and everything was working right
<erich_> is this a known issue?
<shirish> spowers: yup, he truly is :)
<shirish> guys can somebody confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/74691 I think its now working right
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74691 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Unable to debug under 2.6.22 on i386: Failed to read a valid object file image from memory" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<alex_mayorga> how do I confirm?
<shirish> alex_mayorga: seems you haven't upgraded x.org yet, there has been an update to it
<alex_mayorga> ;-)
<shirish> alex_mayorga: do what I did , the last comment, I have added what needs to be run in the attachment.
<alex_mayorga> you mean from my bug report
<shirish> alex_mayorga: did you update/upgrade to x.org 1:7.2-5ubuntu9
<shirish> alex_mayorga: yup
<alex_mayorga> I now have 1:7.2-5ubuntu9
<shirish> and still you have the same issue?
<shirish> if yes, then please update the bug-report accordingly.
<alex_mayorga> I need to reboot, but the channel just got interesting :D
<alex_mayorga> I tried, to run 300, but I got (no debugging symbols found) I guess I'm missing the symbols package
<shirish> alex_mayorga: oh that's martin pitt's repository that you need to add for debugging
<shirish> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<shirish> alex_mayorga: look up the the link
<shirish> !bulletproof
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproof - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !bulletproofx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproofx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shirish> he needed it.
<alex_mayorga> :D
<alex_mayorga> I actually have a couple bogus ACPI lines on dmesg
<alex_mayorga> let me try debug that
<shirish> alex_mayorga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX
<shirish> alex_mayorga: it seems kubuntu would be supported in gutsy+1
<shirish> better checkout all the other links too, its getting really interesting, that whole bit :)
<shirish> also http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/BulletProofX/ is cool :P
<alex_mayorga> I use plain vanilla ubuntu
<shirish> alex_mayorga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3248403#post3248403 the testing thread :)
<shirish> alex_mayorga: also if you want to use the latest updates to x.org http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/xorg-server/README
* alex_mayorga is info overloaded
<alex_mayorga> :)
<shirish> I know its the same here, always ;)
<shirish> the kind of speed these guys work with, its fascinating while at the same one can be easily broken down by info. overload.
<DanaG> Wow, I just had severe breakage of dhclient.
<DanaG> It got deconfigured, and then my system hard locked for some unknown reason.
<DanaG> At the next time of trying to run dhclient, I'd get a DHCPACK, and then a bunch of these:  (line breaks removed)
<DanaG> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied    SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied    SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied    SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied    SIOCSIFNETMASK: Permission denied    SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Permission denied    SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied    SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> Luckily, the packages had already been downloaded, so the dpkg-configure -a fixed it.
<DanaG> I still wonder why my system froze, though... something about playing MIDI on my emu10k1.
<DanaG> I also can't figure out how to load a .bnk file into Timidity.
<alex_mayorga> shirish, can you please dumb down things for me and tell in "monkey style" how do I tun the bulletproofness on?
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: if you need things dumbed down, then it might not be a good idea to turn it on
<shirish> alex_mayorga: ok lemme see if I can find the whole procedure again, I haven't had to use it hence its locked away somewhere else ;)
<alex_mayorga> good point
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: its still in testing, and if it fails, you'll need to resort to unix-foo to recover
<pwnguin> last i tried, it kept getting reset every second
<pwnguin> i think they fixed that
<shirish> alex_mayorga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3299751 maybe
<alex_mayorga> I can do a xorg reconfigure in the comand lin
<shirish> uh oh, its not in that thread.
<alex_mayorga> I know my way around, it's just that from what I've read I couldn't tell how to turn it on
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: theres a script to turn it on
<pwnguin> its not as clear how to turn it off though ;)
<DanaG> Top causes for wakeups:
<DanaG>   88.9% (1023.6)       <interrupt> : rtc
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, can you pass a link, howto along?
<shirish> alex_mayorga: the problem is there is still a patch which you need from bzr in displayconfig-gtk which has been committed but not released yet so its not ready yet.
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: /etc/gdm/failSafeInstall
<alex_mayorga> shirish, so I'd have to compile it myself?
<shirish> alex_mayorga: seems to be, atleast from what's written, the bug is about 2 weeks old & its still at a fix commited stage
<shirish> alex_mayorga: the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/131717
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131717 in displayconfig-gtk "Failsafe mode" [High,Fix committed] 
<shirish> ok me out for the moment
* shirish out
<alex_mayorga> I'm back, I've still to resort to Failsafe GNOME when not using the restricted driver
<alex_mayorga> Bug 134827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134827 in xorg-server "[tribe 5]  xorg  1:7.2-5ubuntu7 broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134827
<Marlun> I'm trying to get my wlan to work with wpa2 protection but as soons as I activate it I'm not able to get any DHCPOFFERS, any idea what I could be doing wrong? (I've checked that I'm using the same passphrase).
<alex_mayorga> is that really a x.org issue or a gnome-desktop one?
<Ahadiel> Night guys.
<DanaG> Hmm, with WPA2, there are two encryption options: TKIP and AES.
<alex_mayorga> who should I assign the bug to?
<DanaG> I seem to remember that one worked better than the other.  I just don't remember which it was.
<alex_mayorga> TKIP used to work for me, but I'm not expert
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, do you have wireless knowledge?
<alex_mayorga> I've just got my broadcom chip to work, but I'm seeing a funny error when attaching to my wireless router
<Marlun> How do I choose one from the other? All I've done is gone into Network and wriresless properties and choosen WPA2 and added the passphrase, I don't see where I can choose between encryptions?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm using ndiswrapper, since I had bcm43xx crapping out -- requiring driver reload -- even on open wireless.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG what card you've got?
<DanaG> BCM4306, Cardbus.
<alex_mayorga> I guess there's no other way than ndsiwrapper for me either
<DanaG> Using driver from HP:  "SP33008A"
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, maybe my comment on bug 92088 might help if you feel like using bcm43xx
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<Marlun> But where do I change from one encryption to the other in wpa2?
<DanaG> Oh, it's when you initially connect with network-manager.
<DanaG> If you want to reset the preferences, go to gconf-editor, and clear stuff here:  (/me digs up the path)
<DanaG> /system/networking/wireless/networks/
<DanaG> Though if you haven't successfully connected yet, you might not have to do that.
<Marlun> I've connected when not using any protection, but with wpa2 I get no dhcpoffers.
<Marlun> I don't have that path in my gconf-editor.
<alex_mayorga> me neither
<Marlun> no "networking" under "System"
<alex_mayorga> in my case the the nm-applet shows my network, but iwlist scan somethimes doesn't
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> I don't know how to help, then.
<DanaG> I had just given up on bcm43xx and switched to ndiswrapper.
<Marlun> nm-applet doesn't show anything for me, Just "Enable Networking" which is marked and then "Connection Information" which is greyed out.
<DanaG> Odd.
<hylje> Marlun: your networking is disabled
<hylje> there is a problem if you can't enable it though
<DanaG> If "Enable Wireless" isn't there, then the wireless interface is not being seen.
<hylje> no
<Marlun> But if I turn wpa2 off everything works but I don't think it shows up in the nm-applet.
<hylje> you need to enable networking before you can do that
<Marlun> But I've eneabled it in the "network" dialog and as I said it works without any protection.
<kingrayray> hey what is the name of that dock app for gnome that works with compiz.. its kinda mac-ish I can't remember :x
<pwnguin> kiba?
<kingrayray> nah..
<kingrayray> I think it started with an A, I feel like an idiot rofl
* kingrayray pokes at apt-cache search
<jscinoz> Avant Window Navigator
<kingrayray> that one!!
<kingrayray> yay
<kingrayray> thank you jscinoz :D
<jscinoz> :)
<kingrayray> is it any good?
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> IMO best dock type app
<kingrayray> sweet :D
<kingrayray> is there anywhere I can grab a package or should I just build it myself?
<jscinoz> yeah theresa repo with it
<jscinoz> hang on
<kingrayray> excellent
<jscinoz> you know how to add a GPG key right?
<kingrayray> sure
<jscinoz> http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg
<jscinoz> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy all
<jscinoz> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy all
<jscinoz> i'm sure you know what to do with those three lines :)
<kingrayray> yep
<kingrayray> thanks buddy
<kingrayray> :)
<jscinoz> np
<AnRkey> Avant Window Navigator does what exactly?
<jscinoz> Now who wants to help me fix my eclipse, it keeps crashing with the error seen here http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6210/eclipsecrashbc1.png
<jscinoz> its a Dock
<jscinoz> like Kiba-Dock
<kingrayray> kiba drives me nuts.. if I wanted physics I'd play half life 2
<kingrayray> lol
<AnRkey> just googled it
<kingrayray> its a bit much, yanno? :P
<AnRkey> soz very lazy 2day
<AnRkey> nice
<kingrayray> hehe
<jscinoz> Avant is much nicer IMO
<alex_mayorg1> jscinoz, what you get when you try to run the command line in the error on a terminal?
<jscinoz> give me a few minutes, it crashes at random
<kingrayray> yeah! :D avant is great.
<ziroday> Is there a compiz fusion settings program?
<alex_mayorg1> jscinoz, I'd asume the aclipse package is the good old IDE right?
<jscinoz> yep
<jscinoz> eclipse*
<alex_mayorg1> so what do I aptitude install??
<alex_mayorg1> just eclipse?
<jscinoz> i think so
<jscinoz> altough theres probably others
<DanaG> gxine: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanaG> !find libmozjs.so
<jscinoz> alex_mayorg1, heres the terminal output when it crashes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36860/
<ubotu> File libmozjs.so found in firefox, firefox-dbg, firefox-granparadiso, iceape-browser, iceape-dbg (and 6 others)
<DanaG> Why can't it find it?
<alex_mayorga> do you have hs_err_pid31259.log ?
<jscinoz> yeah here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91/
<alex_mayorga> looks like the JRE crashed badly
<snadge> can someone explain to me how debian/ubuntu packages are built for 486 architecture.. but optimised for p4?
<jscinoz> no shit, but why?
<alex_mayorga> dunno, file the bug as the error advise, they usually pick it up, that or try to work wih the folks doing the OS version of Java
<alex_mayorga> I see those at work every now and then :(
<DanaG> Any idea about my missing library?
<DanaG> I had to symlink it.
<jscinoz> apparently its fixed in eclipse 3.3 but thats not available in the ubuntu repos and i'd rather not do a manual install
<alex_mayorga> file the bug in any case so they update the package someday
<alex_mayorga> that or try the netbeans5.5 it works just fine
<jscinoz> i like eclipse
<alex_mayorga> fair enough
<alex_mayorga> jscinoz, you're into Java programing?
<jscinoz> yeah but only new at it
<alex_mayorga> me too, I was wondering if there's an Apache Commons and the like deb repositories
<mendred> hi does the kbfx package in gutsy
<mendred> oops
<mendred> hi is the kbfx package in gutsy compiled with strigi support?
<jscinoz> woo
<jscinoz> i finalyl got my damn trayicon working
<alex_mayorga> how to pot a debian package to ubuntu?
<alex_mayorga> s/pot/port
<Amaranth> alex_mayorga: just rebuild it, see if it works
<alex_mayorga> Amaranth, is there a howto somewhere?
<Amaranth> alex_mayorga: not really
<kingrayray> this is why ubuntu is hot: http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot.png
<kingrayray> :)
<alex_mayorga> w00t
<jscinoz> whered you get that pidgin skin?
<jscinoz> i want it!
<kingrayray> what do you mean?
<kingrayray> that's just my gtk theme
<jscinoz> URL for that?
<kingrayray> let me dig it up
<jscinoz> did the GTK theme change the position of the tabs or was that something else?
<kingrayray> that's all in the pidgin preferences
<kingrayray> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MurrinaMire+v2+themepack?content=51023
<jscinoz> Hey alex_mayorga, you know a bit of java right? is setIconAutoSize(true); supposed to resize width a well as height?
<jscinoz> cheers
<jscinoz> tough choice between that and HK
<kingrayray> I've already changed my gtk theme since I took that shot
<jscinoz> what is it now?
<kingrayray> it's called...
<kingrayray> Murrina-BluProfondo
<kingrayray> another dark one, I can take another shot
<jscinoz> nah ill just search it
<jscinoz> :)
<jscinoz> o noes
<jscinoz> it retuned no results on gnome-look
<jscinoz> wait i got it
<kingrayray> hold on
<jscinoz> change the - to a space
<khermans_> Will Hardy be first available for dist-upgrade on 10/25, or will it be sooner for us bleeding edge folk ?
<jscinoz> Gutsy*
<jscinoz> ?
<jscinoz> oh wait
<jscinoz> *bangs head on wall*
<kingrayray> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrina+BluProfondo?content=61057
<jscinoz> yay for pre-pre-pre-pre-alpha
<jscinoz> cheers kingray
<jscinoz> whats planned in hardy?
<jscinoz> aside from the fact its an LTS
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot2.png :-)
<jscinoz> *needs new pants*
<jscinoz> what kind of monitor are you using?
<jscinoz> 30"?
<kingrayray> lmao no, 19"
<kingrayray> 1600x1200
<kingrayray> some old trinitron
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> I'm getting a 30" for my new compy
<kingrayray> my next is gonna be a 22" wide
<khermans_> So is hardy in the repos yet ... lol -> i tried #ubuntu+2 !
<jscinoz> I made the cash for the 30" + new compy off secondlife :P
<kingrayray> HAHA seriously?
<jscinoz> yesh!
<kingrayray> wtf do you do in SL?
<HyperCity> does anyone know where are stored settings for the desklets? i can't find any .desklets folder in my home
<jscinoz> few things
<kingrayray> 2.6.22 .. I remember when 2.6 came out
<kingrayray> the kernel, that is
<jscinoz> I have a main guy who scripts + builds and sells the stuff. I have a legion (more than 100) of alts that camp the various "xmoney per ytime" spots, and i have a female char that works as a sex slave :P
<kingrayray> hahaha
<jscinoz> youd be suprise how many clients you can run at once when you turn of the graphics
<jscinoz> instead of normally controling alts i use my ninja scripts :P
<kingrayray> you should make me some money.
<kingrayray> lol
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> pity i cant do it anyomre
<jscinoz> i made the scripts back on winblows
<jscinoz> in VB >_<
<kingrayray> eww
<jscinoz> exactly
<jscinoz> and i dont have time at the moment to redo them in perl/python/whatever
<jscinoz> although if i redo them i might go with java
<hylje> java's somewhat eww too. try python
<jscinoz> if i can figure out how to send keyboard events from java (dont think you can)
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> maybe, anyways thats a long way off, i have exams in 4 weeks, then two weeks after than, out-of-school assesments, then two weeks on camp, and after all that i'll probably have time to code
<jscinoz> only thing im coding now is a keyboard macro in java for school :)
<jscinoz> which i cant get to work >_<
<jscinoz> oh well
<jscinoz> im going to stop spamming now
<kingrayray> lol
* kingrayray is just wobbling windows around
<hylje> amusing, isn't it?
<kingrayray> it passes time during updates
<blued> bah.. I never got compiz working quite right.  windows wouldn't wobble, but my system slowed down cause of all the 3d overhead.. I had to turn it off :)
<jscinoz> Compiz hates me. when i exit it or run something else 3d at the same time my system hangs
<kingrayray> mine cooperates quite nicely
<jscinoz> and not even a ctrl-alt-bksp saves me
<kingrayray> I play wow with compiz running
<jscinoz> have to resort to the magical sysrq!
<jscinoz> i gotta wipeout my vista partition soon
<Amaranth> jscinoz: nvidia?
<jscinoz> yep
<Amaranth> jscinoz: use the nvidia-glx driver, not nvidia-glx-new
<jscinoz> never gonna use vista again, it came with my laptop >_<
<jscinoz> 9755?
<Amaranth> nvidia-glx is 9631
<Amaranth> nvidia-glx-new is 100.14.11
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> what about 9755?
<Amaranth> which is a little messed up, first releases in a new series always do that
<jscinoz> i still have the binary package of it around
<Amaranth> you can't get 9755 from the package manager
<jscinoz> i never install nvidia-glx from that
<jscinoz> it hates me
<jscinoz> never managed to get X to start with the drivers from synaptic
<jscinoz> be right back going to stop X, install 9755 and see what happens
<jscinoz> id guess 90% chance it breaks X >_<
<jscinoz> here i go
<jscinoz> yay x is broken
<jscinoz> one thing i hate about bulletproof X is you cant see the output of why X is failing
<Amaranth> sure you can
<hylje> xorg.1.log
<Amaranth> the log still exists
<jscinoz> have to use startx instead of /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> im used to having it automatically on screen
<jscinoz> never gotten this error before
<jscinoz> "failed to load module "glx" (doesnt exist)" same thing for module "nvidia"
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<jscinoz> the driver is installed.
<alex_mayorga> why when installing build-essentials on Gutsy, it asks for a CD? I netinstalled :(
<jscinoz> also i found a bug in bulletproof X on my system, when in failsafemode the screen is divided into four quaters and what would normally be the top left is now the bottom right quater
<jscinoz> alex just open up /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD lines
<jscinoz> it happened for me too
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> anyone know why i cant start X with driver version 9755?
<alex_mayorga> jscinoz, is that a bug?
<jscinoz> probably
<jscinoz> holy hell
<jscinoz> never "cat /var/lib/nvidia/108"
<jscinoz> screwed up the keymap on tty1
<hylje> catting (u)random tends to do that too
<DanaG> You know what's really fun?
<DanaG> Catting partitions to /dev/dsp
<DanaG> Different filesystems sound different, so you can play, "Name That File System!"
<jscinoz> you know what
<jscinoz> im going to do that now
<jscinoz> :P
<DanaG> Just turn down volume first.
<hylje> this great fun brought to you by Unix-like Systems
<jscinoz> i hear nothing
<hylje> turn up volume
<jscinoz> oh wait
<jscinoz> rofl
<jscinoz> swap sounds like fun
<jscinoz> ext3 sounds ok actually
<jscinoz> its got agood beat to it :P
<hylje> lol what
<jscinoz> ntfs soudns like fail :P
<DanaG> Fat16 is odd.
<DanaG> Sounds like a tortured modem.
<jscinoz> ntfs sounds like fail because its windows :P
<jscinoz> what happens if cat /dev/dsp > /dev/dsp?
<jscinoz> inf loop?
<jscinoz> aww nothing
<DanaG> No, just loops input to output.
<DanaG> This falls under the category of "laughing so hard, it's hard to breathe"
<jscinoz> rofl
<jscinoz> i dare someone to cat /dev/null > /dev/sda1 :P
<DanaG> EOF.
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> anyways..
* DanaG doesn't have an sda1 on this laptop.
<jscinoz> :P
<DanaG> It's via -- old IDE subsystem.
<jscinoz> i wonder why X doesnt work with nvidia 9755 driver, it says it cant find modules "glx" and "nvidia" (i can "sudo modprobe nvidia" just fine though)
<DanaG> On my nice Core Duo laptop, it is there, though.  That one uses AHCI.
<jscinoz> would it uber-break your system if you "cat /dev/null > /dev/rootpartionhere"?
<DanaG> Try 'cat /dev/null' and you'll see it returns nothing.
<DanaG> Same with dd.
<jscinoz> doh
<jscinoz> anyways any idea about my X problem?
<DanaG> Nice, ext3 is a metronome.
<jscinoz> fat32 is really highpitched
<jscinoz> and my dog is officialy have a seizure now
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> having*
<jscinoz> whats the device that is just plain old /dev/sda without a partition number?
<DanaG> tick tick tick tick tick.
<jscinoz> :P
<DanaG> That's all my ext3 is.
<DanaG> Except for the beginning.
<jscinoz> "Whats that mysterious ticking noise? Its kind of catchy..."
<jscinoz> see that on youtube?
<DanaG> Here's a funny idea: cat (a random text file) -> /dev/dsp (using card with spdif out) -> another card with spdif in, at same bit rate -> cat /dev/dsp
<jscinoz> i catted the nvidia driver to /dev/dsp :P
<jscinoz> i dont have that stuff, what would happen though?
<jscinoz> would it make your brain implode?
<jscinoz> brb rebooting
<hylje> it would transfer the text file through spdif
<hylje> you can do funny stuff like this with a oscilloscope
<hylje> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1eNjUgaB-g
<DanaG> Would it be accurate, though?
<hylje> given quality i/o, quite accurate
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> Oh, and good drivers, too.
<DanaG> Needs a sample of the signal driving the scope...
<DanaG> Oh, the music is driving it?  Is that true?
<hylje> theres a different music track for the scope and the audible music
<DanaG> Aah.
<hylje> you could of course put both on a multichannel stream
<DanaG> Actually, you'd need two to feed the scope, wouldn't you?
<hylje> i was talking tracks which have channels inside
<DanaG> I meant two channels.
<hylje> the scope is fed with a stereo track
<hylje> you can read the description of the video and comments too for moar info
<DanaG> The EE labs at Cal Poly have these oscilloscopes: Agilent 54621A
<DanaG> I'll have to try it on one of those.
<DanaG> Just need to get a stereo -> rca and rca->bnc.
<DanaG> And if the audio is encoded, it'll lose something.
<mendred> hi has anyone created a kbfx package for gutsy with strigi support enabled?
<ziroday> Any reason why updates for gutsy are really really slow?
<blued> the actual update installation?
<ziroday> blued: no just updates through the suod apt-get upgrade command
<ziroday> sudo even
<ziroday> or the update manager
<DanaG>  Okay, the actual driving sound is rather horrid.
<blued> I meant, do you mean the speed that they're releasing packages or how fast the update-manager goes.  I suspect it's slow because they have less resources devoted to gutsy than fiesty, since most people aren't using it yet
<hylje> DanaG: lossless audio is linked there
<DanaG> http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/08/youscope_oscilloscope_dem.html
<ziroday> blued: i mean how fast the package updates are downloading from a fresh install
<ziroday> blued: could be because im in Singapore and im having to connect to the ubuntu servers in the UK
<mrmonday> is it too late to suggest features for gutsy?
<blued> yeah, probably slow or overloaded servers :)
<ziroday> mrmonday: yeah
<ziroday> mrmonday: nothing gets through now not even a new version of firefox
<mrmonday> where can I go to suggest features for hardy?
<mrmonday> ziroday, I'll compile from source :D
<ziroday> mrmonday: idea pool
<mrmonday> ;)
<mrmonday> ziroday, is that on the wiki somewhere?
* mrmonday seems to remember seeing it there
<ziroday> mrmonday: you can get to it through ubuntu.com
<ziroday> but yeah i think so
<mrmonday> thanks :)
<DanaG> I just haaaaaaave to try that when school starts on the 17th.
<mrmonday> anyone want to hear my really simple idea anyway? :P
<ziroday> sure
<mrmonday> It's this simple: Have a button in synaptic that does the job of apt-get source
* mrmonday has no idea why he wants that as he can't read source code...
<ziroday> mrmonday: but would the average user want another button
* mrmonday always seems to be apt-getting source recently though
<mrmonday> ziroday, would the average user want to force an older version of a package?
* mrmonday stops answering Qs with Qs and leaves before he annoys someone
<ziroday> mrmonday: na but its better than rpm
* ziroday remembers rpm
<mrmonday> you could still hide the option in a menu somewhere, or in the properties box maybe
<mrmonday> as I dubt the average user goes in either of them
<mrmonday> *doubt
<ziroday> mrmonday: yeah prob
<ziroday> mrmonday: or in the drop down list thingy in synaptic
<mrmonday> yeah
<ziroday> mrmonday: you could have the option there
* DanaG uses old deskbar-applet because the new one is not a deskbar.
* mrmonday reads the stuff you have to do before submitting an idea
<hylje> DanaG: what?
<ziroday> how can gusty updates be SOOOO slow
<ziroday> this is ridicoulus
<DanaG> Servers are hammered.
<DanaG> I use mirrors.kernel.org above archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list.
<DanaG> For the US, that site is zomg-fast.
<DanaG> Especially if on a college network, on internet2.
<DanaG> netinstall via 100 megabit ethernet -- sweet.
<DanaG> Gigabit ethernet?  Godlike.
<ziroday> DanaG: got one in asia around singapore
<ziroday> DanaG: like taiwan or jaoan
<ziroday> *japan
<DanaG> Wait, is that a question?  If so, I don't have an answer.
<ziroday> damit
<ziroday> im gettin 20B/s
<ziroday> and half the time it just drops off
<DanaG> It's good to keep both official and mirror around -- that way the mirrors' being a day behind won't affect you.
<DanaG> Especially if you wait a day anyway.
<ziroday> hmm okay
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<ziroday> DanaG: they for gutsy?
<DanaG> The best way to find out is to browse around them.
<ziroday> okay
<ziroday> DanaG: thanks
<DanaG> To do a speed test, just start downloading something like an ISO, and see what speeds you get.  Don't bother finishing the download once you know.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, you may have to go up a level to find the apt source.
<DanaG> You'll want to look for the dir that has a subdir named 'dists'.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, look at how my sources.list is:   http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/sources.list
<DanaG> You'll want the fast-but-sometimes-behind mirror to be above the slower-but-newest official mirror.
<ziroday> DanaG: most of them only have the cd :(
<DanaG> Go up, with "Parent Directory".
<DanaG> Some have "ubuntu-packages" and others have "ubuntu".
<ziroday> DanaG: looking
<DanaG> Ooh, http://www.zeitnitz.de/Christian/Scope/Scope_en.html
<DanaG> "Be aware, that most microphone inputs are only mono." -- not on my laptop!
<DanaG> My Core Duo one, I mean.  Stereo microphone jack!
<ziroday> gpt one :)
<ziroday> japan yes
<ziroday> thanks a billion DanaG
<DanaG> You're welcome.
<DanaG> Plus, now you can help other people with the same issue.
<ziroday> DanaG: thats better 144Kb/s
<ziroday> DanaG: you are a genius
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> archive.ubuntu.com is always fast enough for me ;)
* DanaG must go to bed now...
* penguin42 just got up :-)
<DanaG> 4:21 AM, Pacific Time.
<DanaG> Kinda
<DanaG> Kinda' quite rather late, don'tcha think?
<ziroday> yeah DanaG nite
<DanaG> Good night -- er, morning -- er, whatever part of the day it is in your time zone.
<ziroday> lol
<Amaranth> Usage: time [-apvV]  [-f format]  [-o file]  [--append]  [--verbose] 
<Amaranth>        [--portability]  [--format=format]  [--output=file]  [--version] 
<Amaranth>        [--quiet]  [--help]  command [arg...] 
<Amaranth> oops
<Amaranth> Sun Sep  9 06:23:25 CDT 2007
<ziroday> Amaranth: whats that?
<Amaranth> current time here
<ziroday> lol
<ziroday> @singapore
<ziroday> or was it
<ziroday> @now singapore
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Singapore: September 09 2007, 19:25:58 - Next meeting: Screencast Team in 1 day
<penguin42> Hi, can someone with almost working sound tell me what the entry for 'Master' looks like in the output of asound
<Amaranth> asound doesn't exist?
<penguin42> sorry, amixer
<penguin42> for me the first 6 lines are about the 'Master' countol - in particular I'm interested in what the 'Capabilities' line is for Master
<Amaranth> that won't help you
<penguin42> ?
<Amaranth>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<penguin42> Ah well, that's very different from mine which is just pswitch
<turbo> Hi there
<turbo> I have a question about gdm (at least I think so)
<sn0> hey turbo
<turbo> I somehow managed to  change my default login to connection via XDMCP and am thus not able to connect to my normal dektop as non-root.
<turbo> I can't find the appropriate lines in gdm.conf to change back to normal loginscreen
<sn0> maybe changed it at the gdm login screen turbo ?
<turbo> no in a running session under 'groups and users' menu
<turbo> Maybe it is because I changed from greeter to chooser (if they are named like this - my system is in german)
<sn0> off the top of my head turbo its something like "Enable=true" in gdm.conf, or Enable=1
<turbo> but what is that is enabled
<turbo> there is a line XDMCP=false
<turbo> or similar
<sn0> a simple way would be "sudo gdmsetup" and then in the remote tab, there is xdmcp settings
<turbo> but I don't have gtk available then
<sn0> this is all off the top of my head, so sorry if its wrong :)
<turbo> np thanks for your help :)
<turbo> I only have access to the recovery mode but don't understand the description in gdm.conf well enough to change back what I changed. Maybe other conf-files are playing a role as well... but it's difficult to find out, I spent 5 hours in the Internet and couldn't find what I was looking for
<turbo> at least i could setup a XDMCP connection now but i can't change it back ton normal ... ;)
<sn0> turbo how did you enable it first of all? check that gdm.conf doesn't have a backup ~ file
<turbo> I'm afraid so I didn't find one
<turbo> I enabled it without noticing. I WANTED to change the loginscreen to have a list of users to choose from instead of having to type your name
<turbo> greeter -> chooser I think
<sn0> im not sure what you want to do turbo , you have no gtk available and thus no gdm? sorry it was a late nite so bear with me
<sn0> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<turbo> Ok: My current login screen in normal boot is a XDMCP-login: I can look for XDMCP computers. I don't have the normal loginscreen anymore it is replaced right now
<Frogzoo> how much space needed for a kernel compile plz ?
<Yako_s> hello
<harmental80> hey guys...how can i change mu login face in kubuntu?
<harmental80> "about me" seems not to be working properly
<penguin42> Frogzoo: I'd give it about 1.5G
<Frogzoo> penguin42: heh, 2.2gig & going strong..
<penguin42> hehe; that was from a du of a minimally configured one I had here which is 1.1G
<jscinoz> Is there any way to have a usplash for suspend/hibernat without a custom kernel?
* penguin42 picks up to 2.6.22-11 from todays update
<jscinoz> .11 makes me happy
<jscinoz> fixes alsa on santa-rosa
<penguin42> doesn't seem to fix the alsa problems here - sometime in the last few updates it has gone very quiet for me
<jscinoz> have you installed the latest kernel?
<penguin42> nod; this is an older chipset not the santa-rosa
<jscinoz> no idea then sorry >_<
<jscinoz> time for a newbie question... how do i install a gtk2.0 theme?
<penguin42> jscinoz: There is an 'install' button on the preferences->Appearences dialogue
<jscinoz> doh
<jscinoz> i win newb award
<jscinoz> no good
<jscinoz> the theme i have is just a tar.gz with a gtk-2.0 folder
<IdleOne> can someone explain to me the reason one might need PGP ?
<penguin42> IdleOne: Encryption
<IdleOne> think I might need to google and read up
<IdleOne> but ty penguin42
* penguin42 curses the desktop-effects switcher
<Yako_s> hi everyone, i'm having a problem with knetworkmanager
<Yako_s> it doesn't seem to interact with my ipw4956 anymore
<Yako_s> 3945*
<Yako_s> I'm on 7.10 btw
<penguin42> Next time I look like I'm even about to try the desktop-effects thing will someone stop me?
<IdleOne> so I am generating my fierst openPGP key
<IdleOne> first*
<IdleOne> think it is time I signed the ubuntu CoC
* IdleOne will shoot penguin42 if he thinks about trying the desktop-effects thingy
<penguin42> ok - thanks.
<IdleOne> oh np
<IdleOne> lol
<penguin42> It always screws up my multiple workspace setup layout and doesn't put it back when you turn it off - even if you hit the 'don't keep these settings'
<Yako_s> i think it was designed for using only 1 desktop, then it adds desktops itself
<penguin42> Yako_s: Yeh, unfortunately it doesn't restore it if you turn it back off
<Yako_s> yeah, its compiz they use, right?
<Yako_s> someone fix knetworkmanager for me
<Yako_s> thanks
<Vorbote> Yako_s: this is a wild shot, but you could add the module for your card to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and regenrerate the initrd for your kernel (a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash" is more than enough).
<Yako_s> that would be ipw3945?
<Vorbote> Yes
<Yako_s> thanks, let my try that
<Vorbote> That way, when you boot the kernel will be able to load up the kernel for your card and make it permanent in memory. That can help
<kousotu> how does one go about gettingjava 1.5.x?
<kousotu> I tried the java site, nd had no luck
<Pici> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<alex-weej> kousotu: is java6 not good for you?
<kousotu> frostwire wants 1.5
<kousotu> alex-weej: on windows I have like 6 versions on my pc, different programs demand different versions lol
<alex-weej> ok
<Vorbote> frostwire will work with whatever provides java5 compatibility or later. If the installer asks for a specific version, that's a bug.
<Vorbote> An upstream bug to be precise.
<kousotu> Vorbote: ask for 1.5.x
<kousotu> asks*
<ShackJack> Hi - my desktop effects crashes X out to the GDM screen seemingly at random (XGL/fglrx)... nothing seems to be in logs, tried switching on and plugins with no change... Anyone have any ideas?
<IdleOne> how do i decrypt an email from launchpad using FF/gmail?
<kousotu> OOPS, your java version is too old [java = 1.4.2-02] 
<kousotu> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Vorbote> kousotu: well, I gtk-gnutella or mutella. Frost/Limewire don't really do nothing better than the previous two as a gnutella1 client. And for bittorrent, ktorrent, transmission and deluge are more than adequate (unless you are into private trackers).
<Vorbote> I like...
<kousotu> Vorbote: I like to se limewire on windows, and frostwire is an exact linux port of it
<kousotu> I'll give gtk-gnutella a try though
<Vorbote> That's just an emotional atachement :-) And besides you can run limewire on linux just the same.
<Vorbote> Explore alien. I think there is a document in the user wiki.
<Vorbote> Let's see...
<Vorbote> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Vorbote> Yep, it is dangerous, but life is pain :-P
<Pici> kousotu: install java using the instructions in !java
<alex-weej> does limewire not run on linux?
<Pici> kousotu: then do `sudo update-alternatives --config java`
<Pici> IdleOne: Either copy and paste the encypted text to a terminal and use gpg to decrypt it (check the man page, I forget the syntax) or install the FireGPG extension
<IdleOne> Pici: cant seem to find the firegpg addon :/
<Pici> IdleOne: firegpg.tuxfamily.org/ But its not loading for me right now
<IdleOne> ty
<kousotu> Pici: thanks
<yellowChicken> which channel is for gusty?
<Vorbote> This here channel
<yellowChicken> i have problem with play asf file (.wmv), so hope gutsy will do the tick
<Yako_s> Vorbote:
<yellowChicken> mplayer did not help, no sound
<Yako_s> [   13.126610]  ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
<Yako_s> [   13.126861]  ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Yako_s> [   73.056068]  ipw3945: ipw3945.ucode load failed: Reason -2
<Yako_s> [   73.056123]  ipw3945: Could not read microcode: -2
<Yako_s> [   73.056265]  ipw3945: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -2
<Yako_s> 
<yellowChicken> it appears i only can install totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<aaroncampbell_> How does Eclipse choose what Java it uses?  I installed Sun Java 6, but it says I don't have java
<Pici> aaroncampbell_: Do `sudo update-alternatives --config java`
<kousotu> Pici: I;m having some issues with frets of fire, and way to fix it?
<Pici> kousotu: /me shrugs
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> Sorry
<kousotu> Pici: thought I'd ask
<kousotu> Pici: it refuses to even start
<Vorbote> Yako_s: Hmm.. You'll have to load the firmware as well (not sure how to do that, I use "free hardware" :-)
<Pici> kousotu: try running it from a terminal and seeing what errors it returns
<Yako_s> kousotu? microsoft visual c++ error?
<Yako_s> heh.
<Yako_s> Vorbote, i think that is not really the problem
<Yako_s> because after a while (5-10 minutes) knetworkmanager seems to get itself together and it starts using the device
<Yako_s> but before that it seems the ipw is living a life of its own
<Yako_s> the led is blinking and going static once in a while, just like when it would connect to an AP
<Vorbote> Yako_s: I bet it does it on wlan1 or wlan2, not wlan0
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem in gutsy that never happened in previous versions of Ubuntu, when I set vga=0x314, I cannot access the virtual console, nor can I see the boot messages (ie. when I remove the splash option), when I switch to X to virtual console I just get messy colors. Is that problem kernel related ?
<Yako_s> Vorbote, i have only enabled eth0 and eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<Yako_s> and eth0 is wired
<kousotu> Yako_s: on LINUX?
<Yako_s> no, lol, thought you meant windows, since my windows version refuses to start as well
<aaroncampbell_> Pici: It looked like Sun6 was already chosen, and it made no difference...
<kousotu> Yako_s: my window starts fine
<kousotu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vorbote> Yako_s: Aha.... Hmmm. Mysterious. Have a read at your dmesg output, if the chipset is not accepting the microcode at boot but sometime later, that's the place to look for a problem.
<AnRkey> is there any reason why mp3 playback is really bad in gutsy? tried it on 2 boxs with different harware now
<kousotu> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36887/
<Yako_s> Vorbote, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36888/
<kousotu> Yako_s: hah I beat you:)
<Pici> kousotu: I'm really not sure what to do about those audio errors, sorry.
<AnRkey> congrts
<aaroncampbell_> Pici: I found it.  I had to manually add sun java 6 (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun) to /etc/eclipse/java_home ...seems like it should use the system setting.
<Yako_s> Vorbote, i am using the ipw to get on irc now, so it works
<aaroncampbell_> Or that setting the system setting should re-write that file...
<Pici> aaroncampbell_: Yeah, thats weird. I never had to do anything on my install to get it to work.
<Yako_s> but the problem is it doesn't want to respond to knetworkmanager for the first 5-10 minutes, it just tries to connect to something itself
<Yako_s> *by itself
<kousotu> Pici: and way to force them?
<Pici> kousotu: Not that I'm aware of.
<kousotu> Pici: or should I uninstall the t5 on and install the onefrom tribe 4?
<kousotu> Pici: cause tribe 4's worked
<kousotu> Pici: lol
<Pici> kousotu: I cannot say either way.
<Vorbote> Yako_s: You'll have to do some detective work at boot up time. you need to check that there is wlan interface immediately after boot up. The important time period to prod your system logs is before NetworkManager detects the card and trys to connect to the access point.
<kousotu> Pici: it will install the onefrom tribe 4, right?
<Vorbote> You may want to boot up in recovery mode and watch the startup messages
<kousotu> Pici: never tried to do that lol
<Pici> kousotu: Thats not really a solution, have you looked for other people with the same bug on LP?
<Sergemine> !!Hi Everyone! Just downloaded a daily-live snapshot iso and wanted to set up my printer on it, but the system-config-printer window has almost nothing, Goto Server button active (greyed). Does it work for any one. Worked before? Anyone had to tweak it? Please. @Cause I know my printer is supported by this release, but the printer setup in general DOESN@T WORK!
<Vorbote> Hmm... CUPS is broken at the moment. If even locks up my machine at boot time.
<Vorbote> I had to disable the daemon to be able to boot up into gutsy.
<hab> I just installed Gutsy. I got an app in my tray bar telling me to install the restricted drivers (ATI etc.). Unfortunately, I clicked cancel at that moment, thinking that I would be able to find it later, but I can't find it. It's not in the menus or on the System settings. Kubuntu.
<kousotu> Pici: but then again, last time I pasted a bug it was threated on me to be marked immedientlyinvalid because I couldn't pinpoint the problem
<Pici> kousotu: Why dont you just look for the bug first w/o adding a new one. And secondly, it wasnt because you couldnt pinpoint the problem, it was becuase you didnt provide enough information.
<kousotu> Pici: wel, I proviede what I knew
<kousotu> Pici: but let's not et ino that again
<kousotu> Pici: I'd rather not, seeing as how I'll be dealing with my grandmother in an hour or so
<Yako_s> hab, you have an ati card?
<hab> Yako_s: yes.
<Pici> kousotu: eh?
<kousotu> hab: search synaptic for ati
<kousotu> Pici: ?
<Pici> kousotu: Pici: I'd rather not, seeing as how I'll be dealing with my grandmother in an hour or so
<hab> Well, there is absolutely no way of brinbing back that restricted drivers applet?
<hab> That's quite lame.
<Yako_s> hab, do a 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<kousotu> Pici: I'd not like to gt bck into the incident from yesterday thnaks
<Pici> kousotu: er, neither would I
<hab> Yako_s: Well, I don't have a problem on installing fglrx, I just want that restricted drivers applet back. - Also, that will install the Mesa drivers.
<kousotu> Pici: If I getinto afoul mood, I'll take it out on her because she sets me off quite easily
<Yako_s> oh.
<hab> That = sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, Yako_s
<Pici> hab: System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<hab> Pici: kubuntu
<Pici> hab: ah.
<Yako_s> hmm, 'That' worked for me
<hab> Yako_s: fglrxinfo, gives you Mesa or ATI?
<Yako_s> though I used Kubuntu, which doesnt have an applet at all
<hab> Gutsy has.
<Yako_s> i don't know, i dont have the machine here that has the ati card
<hab> I see.
<Yako_s> yeah i think that was feisty
<hab> FORUM TIEM THEN!
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> use restricted-drivers-kde
<hydrogen> then
<hydrogen> :)
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> restricted-manager-kde
<hab> :O
<hab> Awesome, that did it.
<Yako_s> why is the console autocomplete broken?
<hab> hydrogen: Thanks. Where did you find that, btw?
<hab> I mean the command.
<Yako_s> it's not broken for executables, but it is for pkill and apt-get
<hab> Yako_s: you mean that it doesn't autocomplete the package's name?
<Yako_s> nope
<Yako_s> or process name
<Pici> Yako_s: You're using bash?
<Sergemine> Vorbote, thank you. that explains the situation. I am new to Ubuntu-unstable proceedings. But generally I like what I see a lot! The DesktopEffects enabled by default - good. Wouldn't enable them myself, but like them a lot onw. The tracker seems nice. Pidgin is just amaizingly nice&clean. Just right! The dark-grey color of nonresponding/hung windows is a bit discouraging and even frightning!
<hab> Well, you had to enable bash-autocompletion in Gentoo to do that Yako_s
<Yako_s> yes
<hab> Imagine beeing able to autocomplete the shitload of apps that APT has available.
<penguin42> Sergemine: Ah well I thnik the important ibt is that programs shouldn't hang!
<Yako_s> its broken since i upgraded to gutsy
<hab> Yako_s: Aw, you could before? :x
<Yako_s> yes I did
<kousotu> Pici: how do I rester firefox as def browser?
<hab> I suck then :P
<Yako_s> *could
<Pici> Yako_s: Are you using it under an interactive sudo session?
<hab> Well, brb. I want to see if that restricted driver thingie did its thing.
<Pici> kousotu: System>Preferences>Preffered Applications
<Yako_s> am I a moron if I say that I have absolutely no idea what that means?
<Pici> Yako_s: Well, are you logged in as root?
<Yako_s> nope
<Yako_s> im logged in as my user
<Yako_s> and i type
<Yako_s> sudo apt-get install xs<Tab>
<Yako_s> and nothing happens
<hydrogen> hab: its new in gutsy
<kousotu> Pici: No projects matching frets were found.
<Yako_s> but on feisty, it would list all the packages that started with xs
<kousotu> aparently no reports
<Pici> Yako_s: It works for me fine here.
<Pici> Yako_s: I'd look for / file a bug.
<Sergemine> penguin42, I like the concept. kust that I probably expected to see a bit different color theme. that's it. some variation of dark color too, but probably not gray only... but that's really nothing...
<hab> Holy crap! It worked! The restricted driver thingie works!
<Pici> kousotu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fretsonfire/
<Vorbote> Sergemine: (stepped out for a while). Boot into recovery mode and do a "update-irc.d cupsys remove When there is a new version of CUPS, it will reinstall the startup links.
<Vorbote> Hmm. Make that "update-rc.d -f cupsys remove"
<LeeJunFan> argh! debmirror wiped out my entire mirror of feisty and gutsy!
* LeeJunFan spouts out curses that cause sailors and truckers to run away with bleeding ears.
<kousotu> Pici: why does ubuntu keep giving me errors about inprober (or unsafe) removal?
<kousotu> Pici: I use o to disconnect my USB connection to my psp
<Pici> kousotu: you need to eject/unmount before you remove.
<kousotu> Pici: ah... just a read error warning
<kousotu> Pici: nothing affected though
<claria> hi
<hab> hello
<claria> i have a problem regarding samba
<Pici> kousotu: I've lost all the information on a usb flash drive by not removing properly.
<hab> I'm having insane problems configuring my external HD in Gutsy.
<claria> i cant create a shared folder within my home folder but there is no problem to create a shared folder within another folder e.g. /media/
<hab> When I make it , I'll make a thread in the forums or something.
<kousotu> Pici: psp shuts down the connection properly
<kousotu> Pici: either way, not gonna argue, I gota get goin
<kousotu> Pici: lata
<Yako_s> good
<Yako_s> kubuntu finally stopped giving me corrupted file systems
<kousotu> Yako_s: kubuntu hates you, plain and simple :P
<Yako_s> yeah i guess it does :p
<kousotu> lmao
<Yako_s> it hates running apache, php, beryl, firefox, mysql, asterisk, and kopete at the same time :p
<Yako_s> let alone winxp on vmware
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> use a seperate partion like I do
<penguin42> Yako_s: YOu were getting corrupted filesystems? Erk - that;s unusual - any idea why?
<Yako_s> penguin42, no
<Yako_s> every other time i would boot up it would complain about orphaned inodes and multiple claimed blocks
<Yako_s> but thats over now
<Yako_s> fortunately
<penguin42> hmm a bit worrying - if you don't know why it has stopped it may well come back!
<penguin42> this on ext3 filesystem - what hardware? Does it shutdown OK?
<Yako_s> ext3, HP dv1669ea notebook, 100GB harddisk, dunno
<Yako_s> sometimes kubuntu didnt shutdown properly
<Yako_s> it would hang at the end of the shutdown sequence
<Yako_s> on a black/garbled screen
<penguin42> Yako_s: If those errors corresponded to after a failed shutdown then it wouldn't be too surprising
<Yako_s> and I have absolutely no idea why xserver-xgl defaults to display :1
<Yako_s> nope it wouldn't, but i didnt see a clear pattern
<Yako_s> it would be at random moments
<pooo1> hallo
<Yako_s> hallo
<pooo1> i want to try xorg 7.3, where i find it?
<pooo1> in repository?
<Yako_s> x.org
<pooo1> Yako_s: in repository testing, there isn't???
<Yako_s> not sure
<pooo1> and in Gusty tribe 5?
<pooo1> Yako_s: ?
<Yako_s> pooo1, tribe 5 has 7.2.5
<Yako_s> btw, anyone know whats up with KDE4?
<pooo1> Yako_s: and if i would update it?
<pooo1> i have to compile from source?
<Yako_s> I'm not sure, I think so
<Yako_s> maybe there are third party repositories
<penguin42> Yako_s: I'm not sure they've actually got KDE4 to work stabily yet
<effie_jayx> a quick Q... the download for the daily gusty is 701 mb... I have to burn on a DVD right?
<penguin42> I think that should fit on a large CD
<effie_jayx> cd's say 700 mb :S
<effie_jayx> at least the one's I have here...
<penguin42> effie_jayx: Is that a MB or a MiB :-)
<effie_jayx> ohhh
<effie_jayx> shall check
<effie_jayx> penguin42,  does not say
<effie_jayx> I'll download anyway
* penguin42 would be surprised if it didn't fit
<JDahl> I have some problems with emacs22 and python-mode.  Does that work for others?
<harmental_> hey guys...how can i change mu login face in kubuntu? "about me" seems not to be working properly
<penguin42> probably best thing is to figure out why about me isn't working; it is working here (the Gnome version)
<harmental_> penguin42: do you any ideas? how can i test that?
<penguin42> well when you say it isn't working - what happens?
<harmental_> i change my image in about me....
<harmental_> but that change is not reflected at the login screen...
<penguin42> hmm OK; I haven't actually tried changing it and logging out
<harmental_> menu > system settings > about me
<harmental_> are you using kde?
<penguin42> no, mostly Gnome
<harmental_> i was told gnome worked fine...
<harmental_> i guess its a kde issue then...
<penguin42> Have you bug reported it?
<harmental_> not yet
<penguin42> probably worth doing so or checking if one is already there
<harmental_> after all it is far from being a critical bug....
<harmental_> ill dot that...
<harmental_> as for reported bugs...i didnt seem to find it to be already reported
<penguin42> yeh but enough pesky bugs makes systems just as bad
<AnRkey_> When is Ubuntu going to finally add automatic configuration support for mice that have more than 5 buttons like logitech mice?
<elkbuntu> AnRkey, when the vendors start providing us with adequate software to include.
<AnRkey> elkbuntu, I don't think we need anything more
<AnRkey> we can identify them
<AnRkey> they work with the evdev drivers
<AnRkey> and it's just a bit of config
<AnRkey> end users won't do this though as they are scared
<elkbuntu> then submit some patches
<AnRkey> of the cli that is
<AnRkey> elkbuntu, thats just it
<AnRkey> patches to what?
<AnRkey> there is no gui to begin with
<elkbuntu> patches for the config file. whatever changes you make.
<AnRkey> i could script it
<AnRkey> this should actually happen upstream
* penguin42 wonders how much is discoverable from the device itself - they should store an SVG diagram of the mouse on it
<elkbuntu> then convince upstream, dont blame ubuntu ;)
<AnRkey> elkbuntu, I am not blaming anyone
<AnRkey> at least i hope it does not look that way
<elkbuntu> <AnRkey_> When is Ubuntu going to finall
<AnRkey> a short while
<AnRkey> not enough time to put something like this through alpha, beta and rc
<AnRkey> maybe i should make this my first coding project :P
<elkbuntu> it'd be welcome, im sure
<mdke> hi there. I've just upgraded to gutsy, things look ok except the desktop fonts have turned really small, is that intended/normal?
<penguin42> Yeh for working audio!
<penguin42> mdke: I've not got font size problem
<penguin42> s
<mdke> penguin42: ok. everything has turned ridiculously small. I'll try a clean user maybe
<scizzo-> this is not really nice.....all the keybindings for focus, resize and so on are screwed in gutsy...
<scizzo-> creating a new user just adds it there also
<scizzo-> and yes I am running all normally...only thing is the xgl server
<scizzo-> hmmm maybe that is messing it up?
<Enselic> hello, trackerd runs like crazy, using 100% CPU, anyone know why?
<penguin42> mdke: Two questions; one try system->preferences->Appearance and look at the font settings - most o fmine are either 8 or 11 in size; and I've purposely set mine small
<penguin42> mdke: also try doing xdpyinfo and look for the 'resolution' line - it's normally somewhere around 100x100 dpi
<penguin42> Enselic: It does that after upgrade - it's a bit crazy
<Enselic> ah I se
<Enselic> e
<mdke> penguin42: it's 75x75
<penguin42> mdke: That's OK not too mad
<Enselic> penguin42: permanently? or does it stop after a hile?
<mdke> penguin42: desktop settings are just like they were before upgrade, 9 or 10
<Enselic> while*
* Enselic slaps keyboard
<mdke> penguin42: changing the resolution to 100x100 is much better
<mdke> penguin42: thanks
<scizzo-> anyone knows if there is a known problem with keybindings that gets weird after upgrade in gutsy?
<scizzo-> I mean not even click to focus is not working for me
<penguin42> Enselic: It stops I think after it has first indexed your filesystem
<penguin42> Enselic: What worries me is when it will start again
<LeeJunFan> ATI drivers are causing 100% cpu with my ATI 9700.
<LeeJunFan> the ones included in xorg that is.
<askand> Anyone having troubles with pcmia cards in gutsy?
<askand> Hm..if I find a bug in gutsy..but dont want to install it..how do I know it has been solved?
<joumetal> askand Is the bug reported?
<hylje> bugtracker
<askand> joumetal:  yes
<joumetal> when it is solved bug status will be marked fix released in malone.
<Dana1> Hmm, when I use bcm43xx, wpa2 is godawful slow.
<Dana1> Yet ndiswrapper works fine.
<askand> jeromeg: thanks
<elmargol> How do I get a nvidia mcp51 working?
<AnRkey> exit
<AnRkey> haha sorry
<d4rkmonkey> !nvidia | elmargol
<ubotu> elmargol: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<elmargol> d4rkmonkey: no i mean the network card
<d4rkmonkey> elmargol well, I have no idea then, sorry
<npurciful> Question is tribe 6 going to be released
<hydrogen> read the topic
<npurciful> oh missed that
<DanaG> Woah, whether with bcm43xx or with ndiswrapper, my wireless connection is quite very slow.
<DanaG> Slow, as in dialup speeds.  Even to the router.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I wonder how many people use ndiswrapper with wired ethernet.... (I don't.)
<benanz1> now that I've got 2.6.22-11 is it safe to remove 2.6.22-10?
<sn0> assuming -11 works fine yes benanz1
<benanz1> it seems to function normally.
<benanz1> my Templates don't work anymore in the nautilus right-click Create Document menu.  Anyone else have this problem?
<sn0> lets see benanz1
<sn0> new folder, launcher, file all work here benanz1
<benanz1> hmm
<sn0> lets see after these 70meg of updates
<benanz1> the only thing I can create is a New Folder.  I can't create empty file or any of my Templates.  They just don't appear.
<lucasvo> I upgraded to gutsy. this installed compiz and my gnome session looks scrambled
<lucasvo> should I remove compiz or should is there a fix?
<sn0> lucasvo check the "desktop effects" section in system > admin > and check its not enabled
<lucasvo> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopdie
<lucasvo> Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
<lucasvo> sry
<sn0> oh wait, its under appearance now isn't it
<lucasvo> sn0: I can't click on appeareance
<lucasvo> sn0: panels arent working
<sn0> yep its system > preferences > appearance then desktop effects
<sn0> alright lucasvo so your gui is all messed up, were you using fglrx or nvidia-glx prior to the upgrading to gutsy?
<arooni> is there anyway to maximize my power settings on my t61 laptop for max battery life?  i dont mind if cpu clock speed really slows down etc....... i want my advertised 6 hours ;p
<henke> hmm, is it really the plan to have XGL started by default?
<lucasvo> sn0: no, I wasn't
<sn0> xgl is not started by default henke ?
<henke> sn0: it is, but it shouldn't :)
<lucasvo> sn0: it's an ATI card
<lucasvo> I know that it's a problem with XGL because I had the same problem on another gutsy install on the same machine
<sn0> lucasvo then you should be using the opensource ati drivers, try removing compiz to try
<sn0> i don't see how xgl would be installed with the opensource drivers, asthey support aiglx
<lucasvo> sn0: ok I will
<lucasvo> sn0: It is a 100% clean install
<lucasvo> I didn't add any package
<henke> sn0: it doesn't honor keyboard language settings, and it's terribly slow on my radeon r300 card which runs much better with AIGLX. I disabled the automatic start by adding the driver to the blacklist in the Xsession startup files, however that doesn't seem to hep anymore :-)
<sn0> lucasvo so its not an upgrade oh, i apologise i thought you said you upgraded to gutsy
<lucasvo> sn0: it is an upgrade from a clean install
<sn0> henke xserver-xgl is the package, since when has this been installed by default in gutsy?
<lucasvo> I installed feisty and immediatly upgraded to gutsy
<henke> sn0: I don't know about installation, but it's started by default. I noticed that in the changelogs as well
<lucasvo> btw, anyone knows how to configure a wlan interface on the command line?
<penguin42> arooni: Try getting the powertop package - it gives you tips on what you can do to help
<sn0> henke thats a bit interesting, i haven't used ati in a while but remembering having to set up xgl manually, i thought in gutsy you only had to install it, and on a new session opened it would start automatically. hmm
<henke> sn0: it used to have to be setup manually, that isn't the case anymore
<sn0> lucasvo it would be interesting to see if this happens with a fresh gutsy tribe installation, if there is not a bug report maybe create one
<lucasvo> sn0: sorry but I'm too busy to try it out.
<sn0> which ati card do you have btw lucasvo
<lucasvo> sn0: radeon r250
<lucasvo> .
<sn0> a mobility 9000, hmm im not sure fglrx supports those
<arooni> folksk:  this command fails with permission denied: sudo echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<penguin42> arooni: That's because the > gets done as you; use sudo -s to get a root shell and then do it
<sn0> benanz1 just upgraded to latest and rebooted, I still can create a new folder from the right click menu. if it helps :)
<benanz1> sn0: I'm fully updated on Gutsy, and for some reason I still can't create an empty file or Template.  I can make launchers and folders though.
<benanz1> sn0: is there a gconf key somewhere?  this just started yesterday
<sn0> benanz1 im not sure where such a thing would be logged, if at all
<benanz1> if I save from an app like gEdit, it works, using "touch" from the CL works...so it's not a permissions prob.  I can't figure it out.
<sn0> i noticed a templates folder does not exist error on launchpad, but it doesn't seem to be what you are experiencing
<benanz1> I can't find anything in the forums or on LP.
<sn0> hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be around, i gotta head off for a bit :) hope you find what is happening
<benanz1> thansk
<aaroncampbell_> Beryl has been replaced in Gutsy right?  What's its equivalent, and does it still have poor ati support?
<hylje> compiz
<mon^rch> my perfect x setup just got borked after updating today... there was some kind of new gui thing that let me pick a default driver and then I can log on with 640X480 res. I tried putting back my xorg.conf settings but it just came back to using vesa drivers. help!
<mon^rch> ...when  an new kernel is installed the freakin' restricted modules should be installed too.
<aaroncampbell_> For anyone that was around when I was complaining that I had to manually modify /etc/eclipse/java_home to make eclipse use Sun Java 6, The latest update sent an updated file that fixes that issue.
<aaroncampbell_> However, Adept, and aptitude neither worked very well...dpkg gives a warning that a file I modified has a newer version, and I can keep mine, replace it, view a diff, etc.  Both Adept and aptitude throw very generic errors
<rjh> 7.10 my wireless does not work
<rjh> 7.4 it does
<ikonia> which card isi t ?
<ikonia> is it
<rjh> linksyswireless g 2.4ghz
<rjh> 802.11 g
<ikonia> thats not a hard
<ikonia> 2.4ghz ?
<ikonia> card
<rjh> usb
<rjh> reciver
<rjh> it will try to connect
<rjh> but wont stay connected
<rjh> 2 mb out  fe kb back and stop
<rjh> 2 kb back
<rjh> in roaming it connects but its not usable
<rjh> and its saposta be wep key ascii
<rjh> but it changes to another
<lucasvo> how can I install a german spell checker for openoffice?
<rjh> brb trying some thing
<asisak> lucasvo: apt-get install aspell-de I guess
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've an odd case.  I have an SD reader in a laptop that was working fine with Feisty.  In order to get other hardware working I upgraded to the kernel out of gutsy (2.6.22-10).  I just tried the SD reader again and, lo, it doesn't seem to be automounting properly.  dmesg reports that it finds mmcblk0, but does not create a device file for it.  Any idea what I need to poke at?
<Crell> I know the card is good, because I just read it fine on my desktop.
<aaroncampbell_> I tried to enable compiz (from the command line...I didn't see a link anywhere), but my windows lot their decorations...
<lucasvo> asisak: I installed it, but it doesn't show up in openoffice
<lucasvo> asisak: I found the solution, go to FIle > Wizards> install new dict
<lucasvo> asisak: quite easy
<asisak> Wow. Sounds cool :)
<aaroncampbell_> In Beryl, I'd right click on the icon in my status bar, and choose a different decorator, or reload it...but I don't know how to do that with compiz...
<hype_> Hi
<hype_> i was just wondering why gutsy tribe6 hasnt been released? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<hype_> is it delayed or something?
<hydrogen> sh
<dispraekailo> Anyone have experience with freenx?
<`23meg> hype_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/000337.html
<LeeJunFan> My ATI 9700 with gutsy is SLOOOW, and by slow I mean I can watch windows draw in while the CPU is pegged at 100% by X. This is with up to date gutsy.
<Pici> hype_: Read the channel topic please.
<hype_> `23meg , thanks
<hype_> ho , sorry
<`23meg> np
<Xero> jHello.
<rjh> hi
<rjh> i have no clue on how to make the wireless work
<rjh> on 7.10
<rjh> unless i remove wireless from 7.10
<rjh> and add 7.4 wireless to 7.10
<rjh> sence its on a dole boot
<rjh> its tribe 5 pre
<rjh> would that work?
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rjh> its a linksys wireless g 2.4ghz 802.11 g usb network adapter
<dispraekailo> Does anyone know how to configure freenx for 7.10?
<rjh> thats my story can anyone help
<rjh> will he final release be better then this one?
<rjh> wireless wise
<rjh> or will i have to do some altering removing and adding
<dispraekailo> I can imagine they'll do all they can to release a working version of their product.
<rjh> im using 7.4 now
<rjh> and dole boot 7.10
<rjh> could i use 7.4 setting for 7.10?
<rjh> wireless settings?
<dispraekailo> I don't use unstable releases on my laptop.
<rjh> it looks cool though
<rjh> it has some of beryl settings that i see
<osmosis> re topic, how do I become familiar with dpkg ?
<dispraekailo> Nothing I'd want on my laptop.
<dispraekailo> Stuff like that wastes battery life.
<DanaG> Hmm, that's just odd...
<DanaG> I was running Azureus on ethernet with the via-rhine driver, and it was being unusually slow for some reason.
<DanaG> I unloaded via-rhine and loaded ndiswrapper with the Windows drivers for that wired nic, and now Azureus is no longer as slow.
<nemik> omfg i hate fon
<dazrour> can anyone tell me how to rebuild xserver-xorg without a specific patch?
<DanaG> Hmm, something interesting about savagefb:
<DanaG> If I do savagefb->usplash->xorg, X gets all screwed up and corrupt.
<DanaG> However, if I do usplash->savagefb->xorg, it works fine.
<DanaG> I hope the new ATI stuff will have accelerated framebuffer drivers...
<DanaG> I wish the base usplash wouldn't use blue text.
<DanaG> It should use brown-orange, like the vga=anything mode.
<aaroncampbell_> I tried to enable compiz (from the command line...I didn't see a link anywhere), but my windows lot their decorations...
<aaroncampbell_> In Beryl, I'd right click on the icon in my status bar, and choose a different decorator, or reload it...but I don't know how to do that with compiz...
<ziroday> aaroncampbell: you need fusion-icon. I dont think its in the repos tho
<aaroncampbell_> ziroday: What is that, and what does it do?  I can't move any of my windows, etc.
<CountX> can someone please help me get my mic working
<CountX> no one wants to help in #ubuntu
<nickrud> don't know mics ;)
<nickrud> aaroncampbell: alt-f2 emerald --replace  , try that
<dispraekailo> How do I disable the software firewall in gusty?
<Amaranth> dispraekailo: the firewall doesn't have any rule set by default (it doesn't do anything)
<Amaranth> And you can't disable it, it's a part of the kernel
<dispraekailo> I already took care of it.
<jml> Hello. I've joined the world of gutsy.
<Amaranth> The goggles, they do nothing!
<nemik> how does it feel?
<jml> a lot like feisty, except the fonts are bigger.
<nemik> it's not as bad as i expected, even 1 month ago when i first got it
<jml> (is it actually a known thing that the fonts are bigger? or is it only local weirdness?)
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-01
<burner> anyone know how to fix dkms_autoinstaller so it doesn't fail on both my nvidia and vboxdrv drivers?
<jason_> y?  what gnome version does Hardy use?
<JontheEchidna> 2.22 I think
<burner> intrepid - 0.02
<burner> i'm thinking I just need a symlink in /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/ folder to address the .27-2 kernel.  right now, there's only a symlink for .27-1?
<ToHellWithGA> any of y'all having trouble building things from source on intrepid?
<dmoerner> ToHellWithGA, no. what is your specific problem?
<ToHellWithGA> i cannot build rtorrent stable from source
<ToHellWithGA> using semi-ready source i can run ./configure but make errors out
<ToHellWithGA> using svn i get a ton of autoconf/automake barf errors
<dmoerner> you can pastebin the errors here
<ToHellWithGA> roger that i'll do that in a sec
<ToHellWithGA> have to reboot this machine.  display won't wake up :(
<ToHellWithGA> thanks dmoerner, i'll be back
<void^> ToHellWithGA: rtorrent svn doesn't compile without some patches currently (can be found on their bugtracker)
<ToHellWithGA> dmoerner: which would be easier to troubleshoot, make errors or autogen.sh errors?
<dmoerner> ToHellWithGA, make errors
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/1189959
<void^> ToHellWithGA: rtorrent svn doesn't compile without some patches currently (can be found on their bugtracker)
<ToHellWithGA> it is not current svn
<dmoerner> ToHellWithGA, http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/attachment/ticket/1266/libtorrent-gcc43-v2.patch
<ToHellWithGA> it is revision 1034
<void^> yeah, that's the gcc 4.3 problem - needs a patch too. see dmoerner's link
<ToHellWithGA> oh, that
<ToHellWithGA> :(
<dmoerner> google is your friend
<ryanakca> What's the intrepid equivalent for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that's to say, to change the driver and screen setup without manually editing xorg.conf ?
<ToHellWithGA> that's such a bummer
<ToHellWithGA> google is my friend, but i'd not have known where to look at libtorrent not building on intrepid ibex
<void^> uh, displayconfig-gtk?
<ToHellWithGA> i did, in my defense, google "libtorrent" "intrepid" "error"
<dmoerner> i just searched the error with the header file
<dmoerner> file_list_iterator.h: In member function 'uint32_t torrent::FileListIterator::depth() const'
<ToHellWithGA> is the first thing after "In file" is what i should use to search?
<ToHellWithGA> i might be able to remember that :)
<ToHellWithGA> thanks dmoerner and void^
<ryanakca> void^: was that for me?
<ToHellWithGA> address_list.cc: In member function 'void torrent::AddressList::parse_address_normal(const std::list<torrent::Object, std::allocator<torrent::Object> >&)':
<ToHellWithGA> dmoerner: how about that one?
<ToHellWithGA> it made for much much longer after i applied those patches
<ToHellWithGA> for what it's worth :)
<ToHellWithGA> ack, missed one line of diff'ing
<ToHellWithGA> disregard the previous request please dmoerner, thanks
<ikex> is there a rss feed that has package update's changelogs?
<ryanakca> What's the intrepid equivalent for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that's to say, to change the driver and screen setup without manually editing xorg.conf ?
<JontheEchidna> did it change in Intrepid or something?
 * JontheEchidna always did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
 * DanaG edits xorg.conf manually.
<DanaG> =þ
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: yep, it did :/
<JontheEchidna> lol, well the xorg.conf it generates still recommends doing that...
<ryanakca> DanaG: feel like editing mine? It complains that it can't find module "nv", "nvidia" and "vesa", depending on which one I try to use
<DanaG> Odd. that's not an xorg.conf issue; it sounds more like a 'missing packages' issue.
<ToHellWithGA> JontheEchidna: it changed before that
<ToHellWithGA> and ryanakca for that matter
<ToHellWithGA> there have been no video configuration options since... feisty perhaps?
<JontheEchidna> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg always gave me a clean xorg
<ToHellWithGA> if you drop "-phigh" you used to be able to set video settings
<ToHellWithGA> now you have to run displayconfig-gtk
<ToHellWithGA> seems goofy that the video should be controlled by gnome rather than the x server
<Turl> Hello
<ToHellWithGA> hi Turl
<ToHellWithGA> what's happening?
<Turl> I just installed network-manager (I was using wicd previously) and when I try to store a connection "System-wide" it fails with a message
<Turl> is this the expected behavior?
<ToHellWithGA> is network-manager not installed by default?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not familiar with it as a CLI tool, are you using nm-applet in gnome?
<ryanakca> ToHellWithGA: how are we supposed to run displayconfig-gtk if our X is broken?
<ToHellWithGA> ryanakca: exactly
<ToHellWithGA> that's why i miss dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ToHellWithGA> at least with dpkg-reconfigure you could choose VESA@640x480
<RAOF> Which is what "xfix" runs, from the recovery session.
<ToHellWithGA> oh hi RAOF
<ToHellWithGA> somebody else helped me figure out the build issues i was having
<Turl> ToHellWithGA, yes It is installed by default, but I was using wicd previously, and when you install wicd nm is removed, and yes, I'm using nm-applet
 * RAOF is just passing through
<ToHellWithGA> Turl: what are you trying to get it to do?
<ToHellWithGA> keyless login to wireless networks?
<RAOF> Turl: Obviously that's a bug; I'm not sure if it's been reported yet, but you could search launchpad.
<Turl> to store a wifi connection system wide, a WPA one
<ToHellWithGA> so there really will be other users logging in on your system?
<ToHellWithGA> i was able to store my connection without a key to unlock and allow it to connect
<ToHellWithGA> dunno if that way would work for you
<Turl> not really, but sometimes I don't login on GDM and use command-line directly and I'd like it to connect automatically on boot, so I have wifi on cli also
<ToHellWithGA> that sounds cool
<ToHellWithGA> i have never tried that
<ToHellWithGA> do you save batteries by not running over-the-top GUI stuff?
<Turl> ? don't get what you say ToHellWithGA
<ToHellWithGA> i like CLI as much as the next guy but have never had a reason to use it exclusively.  do you get better battery life when you use only CLI rather than GUI?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm assuming you are working on a laptop.  if it is plugged into the wall my question wouldn't be valid
<Turl> I'm not running on a laptop :p
<Turl> It's a desktop, and it's obviously plugged into the wall :)
<ToHellWithGA> right XD
<ToHellWithGA> that makes much more sense to me
<Turl> spanish? xD
<ToHellWithGA> i never think of wifi+desktops
<ToHellWithGA> no habla
<Turl> Yo si hablo español
<ToHellWithGA> ich kann nur ein bisschen deutsch
<Turl> I use wifi because i have several pcs @ home, and they are far from each other, so it's unconvenient to have ethernet cable
<ToHellWithGA> i see.  my only stationary computer is by my modem and router
<ToHellWithGA> my laptop is wireless but my desktop is wired
<ToHellWithGA> could you move the wireless router so that the desktop with issues is wired?
<Turl> not at all :S
<ToHellWithGA> bummer
<Turl> I can connect to the wifi, though
<Turl> I'm on that PC now
<Turl> I cannot save it as system wide, but as per-user it works fine
<ToHellWithGA> can you run the configuration program as root perhaps?
<ToHellWithGA> i don't know if that would make it save differently
<Turl> out to lunch, will try afterwards
<ToHellWithGA> if it already requires gksudo permission it may not make any difference
<jason_> I can't add startup programs to "session" in intrepid
<jason_> when I try to add something (have stuff in all 3 fields, with a valid program) when I click add it says: "The startup command cannot be empty."
<jason_> I'm just trying to make pidgin open at startup.  Has anyone been able to do this?
<Turl> jason_, let me try
<Turl> yes, i can confirm that happens
<Turl> please fill a bug
<jason_> I will, but sorry, where do I file bugs for intrepid?
<Turl> on launchpad.net
<jason_> ok
<Turl> just say you are using intrepid ;) or add [intrepid] in the title
<jason_> someone already filed the bug
<jason_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/260910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260910 in gnome-session "gnome-session-properties alerts "the startup command cannot be empty" whenever I try adding an autostart program" [Low,Fix committed]
<jason_> also, someone claimed they found a fix for it.  They said that the problem was that the folder ~/.config/autostart had "root" as the owner so all you have to do is change it to your user.
<jason_> However, my autostart folder already has me as the owner and NOT root, but I still have the problem.  so that can't be it
<Turl> it says it's fixed on SVN, now you only need to wait it to be updated
<jason_> ok, i can wait np
<mluser-home> Anyone know if wubi on intrepid alpha4 is broken?
<danbhfive> wouldnt surprise me, there isn't a livecd, and vm stuff is broken.  I would guess that they would support wubi a bit later
<vadi> Hi. Is ndiswrapper known to be broken?
<mluser-home> danbhfive: thanks
<danbhfive> vadi: ndiswrapper works for me, on both hardy and intrepid.   Though, its missing from the intrepid cd!!!!  Noooo.........
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: Are you sure that you need ndiswrapper for your card?
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: why wouldn't I?  Has their been progress in wireless driver development?
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: Yes, for instance if you have a wireless n capable atheros card
<danbhfive> hehe, nope, its just a trendnet g card
<LSD|Ninja> ndiswrapper is required in fewer cases than people think these days
<LSD|Ninja> The big 3 (Intel, Atheros and Broadcom) are covered by reasonably capable native drivers
<danbhfive> BUT, I just yesterday ordered one of those wireless n cards yesterday.  w00t w00t!!!
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: Looks like some trendent cards at least use an atheros chipset, did you try wither ath5k or ath_pci ( madwifi ) ?
<Jordan_U> s/wither/with either/
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: I dunno, I've been using ndiswrapper, and a set of windows drivers since dapper
<LSD|Ninja> The trick with Broadcom - and a lot of people miss this - is that they need custom firmware to be downloaded which requires an internet connection be present in order to get the wireless working. A chicken and egg situation if the wireless is your only means of connection
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: it was the suggested advice at the time, and I've never really looked into it since
<LSD|Ninja> Atheros (g chips at least) and Intel work pretty much out of the box
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: Try going with the native drivers. Why depend on an ugly hack if you don't need to?
<LSD|Ninja> Speaking of Atheros, is ath9k going to be in Intrepid? I can't seem to find it and a number of people are starting to need it
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: Its here already
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: well, how would I do that?  I already know it doesn't work outofthebox on intrepid...
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: can you pastebin the output from lspci so we can see what chipset you have?
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: a yes, its an sis163 chipset
<danbhfive> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42297/
<danbhfive> and, a more relevant paste: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42298/
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: Ahh, it's a USB dongle, those are rarely supported, go with a PCI card next time :)
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: hmm, didn't know that.    Well, either way, this new card is pci, wireless n (atheros), and listed on the free software foundation page,      so, everything is pointing towards native support
 * DanaG doesn't see any valid reasoning behind Broadcom's disallowing distribution of firmware.
<LSD|Ninja> Who cares what their reasoning is, it's their reasoning
<DanaG> I mean, I can understand keeping it closed source.... but why not allow distribution?
<danbhfive> oooo, oooo, there is a webpage on it
<danbhfive> there is a good reason
<danbhfive> o wait, nvm, you mean distribution, not the close aspect
<Turl> bye
<Jordan_U> Just wondering, are there any cards with open source firmware or is it pretty much all cards have closed firmware but some don't have to have it loaded by the OS ?
<Hobbsee> the intel stuff should be free?
<Hobbsee> iwl3945 is a free driver.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: But still has a firmware blob.
<RAOF> Not that I think there's anything particularly _wrong_ with a firmware blob, and they have regulatory reasons to keep it a blob.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i thought they had to keep it as an actual blob to make it work - but i thought there was a source for the blob.
<Hobbsee> unlike ipw3945
<jason_> I just installed Intrepid and I have no sound
<RAOF> IIRC ipw had a userspace regulatory binary blob, iwl just uploads a firmware blob, but there's no source for the firmware (or you can't upload modified firmware, which would be equivalent).
<RAOF> jason_: In which case it's likely a local issue; I don't believe there's a global sound problem in Intrepid at the moment.
<jason_> any ideas on how I can fix it?
<RAOF> Not really.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah, right.
<jason_> never mind, i fixed it
<DanaG> ... and iwl3945 also is less reliable than ipw3945, for me, sometimes.
<emet> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9.3-1 (intrepid), package size 2074 kB, installed size 5872 kB
<midkniht> anyone got intrepid to work with fglrx?
<midkniht> ive tried about everything i could try and searched google high and low
<midkniht> just not happening
<midkniht> fglrx module wont load, tried the install-fglrx-debian.sh script and when i rebooted my computer froze shortly after i entered my encrypted drive password
<midkniht> ill roll up till someone gets here that knows
 * midkniht settles in for a few months
 * danbhfive wonders when to report bugs that are not gnome related, like fglrx
<danbhfive> do you just wait for the beta of ubuntu?
<burner> asap
<midkniht> the bug is reported
<midkniht> its not a bug in fgrlx its the ati/amd firmware it looks like
<danbhfive> well, I have an nvidia card, and there were 3 drivers listed.  I tried the 3rd, and it really didn't work.  I just got stuck in "low resolution mode".  But, I have no idea why there are 3 drivers listed in the first place.  I just assume, "they" are working on it.
<midkniht> the current solution: "downgrade Xorg"
<midkniht> yeah 3 work for the ati card too suposedly, fglrx, radeon, radeonhd
<midkniht> none work for me
<midkniht> its pretty worthless when it doesnt work with the current version of x11
<midkniht> xorg
<midkniht> wtf ever
<midkniht> im almost tempted to install debian
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: The package descriptions state what cards those specific packages support
<danbhfive> out of frustration?
<danbhfive> ah, ill have to take a look
<Jordan_U> midkniht: Why are you complaining about a non released version of Ubuntu?
<midkniht> wtf are they putting drivers in that dont work
<midkniht> thats stupid not alpha software
<danbhfive> maybe Canonical should wait to name the release till the beta.  I think naming it so early gives people the idea that there is something there worthy of a name.   Just leave it named...  ubuntu alpha or something.    Every next release has the same name, ubuntu-alpha
<RAOF> danbhfive: As of this moment, the -76 and -96 drivers don't work with Intrepid's version of xorg.
<RAOF> danbhfive: Also, I think that the -173 driver's kernel module is failing to build against our 2.6.27 kernel.
<danbhfive> lol RAOF, so that covers all three.  Its all out of my league anyway, atm.
<RAOF> The -177 drivers work, though.  If they support your card, of course :)
<danbhfive> mk
<Jordan_U> midkniht: Is there any reason not to include the package? Remember, this is not for general consumption, this is for those wishing to develop the next version of Ubuntu and / or file bug reports.
<danbhfive> wait, so why were only 3 listed for me?  I can't remember which ones were listed...    hold on, im gona reboot
<midkniht> why are you including a package that you know doesnt work
<midkniht> thats pointless
<RAOF> danbhfive: If only 3 were listed, chances are the 4th won't support your card.
<RAOF> midkniht: To check that the packaging works, of course.
<midkniht> im thinking if i was trying to install a certain piece of hardware i could rely on someone at least thinking the driver worked for a package to be avaialbale
<Jordan_U> midkniht: To check for dependency issues possibly
<midkniht> not that it even actually had to work
<midkniht> just that they compiled it for the platform and someone said it was supposed to work
<midkniht> then you work on bugs
<midkniht> not just leave the shit in that you know is broken and tell people to downgrade
<midkniht> thats a waste of everyones resources in the entire dev cycle
 * RAOF notes that we _don't_ tell people to downgrade.
<RAOF> We'd love to have a working driver.  Sadly, we can't.
<midkniht> lets burn the mutha down
<RAOF> Although, as I understand it, the open-source ati driver should support at least 2d on all ATI cards.
<midkniht> not working for me
<RAOF> At all?
<midkniht> nope
<midkniht> radeon, radeonhd, or fgrlx
<midkniht> none work
<midkniht> its stupid
<midkniht> im using vesa
<RAOF> What card?
<RAOF> Care to paste a /var/log/Xorg.0.log with an attempt at loading the ati driver?
<midkniht> umm
<RAOF> As in, pastebin :)
<midkniht> the actual issue is when the firmware is loaded in the kernel
<RAOF> Which means that it's an fglrx problem, because neither radeon nor radeonhd care about that.
<danbh_intrepid> RAOF: 177 is the driver that failed me  : (
<midkniht> ok well let me try to load radeonhd again
<RAOF> midkniht: radeon is a better bet.
<RAOF> (Or ati, which resolves to radeon anyway).
<Jordan_U> midkniht: Another possible reason is that they wanted to be able to test jockey to see if it was detecting the correct hardware and installing the correct package for that hardware
<midkniht> breb
<midkniht> brb
<wbmj> Intrepid's boot times are impressive
<dbglt> ok, royal screwup here... I did a dpkg -i on a bunch of deb packages, included in them were some I didn't want to install (and may screw up my system). How do I remove thsoe exact packages?
<dbglt> they include:   findutils libc6 libgcc1 libgcrypt11 libgpg-error0 vpnc
<dbglt> if I do apt-get remove it will simply remove the package from my system yeah? I don't want to do that!
<dbglt> (I think I need some of them
<dbglt> (eg libc6)
<RAOF> aptitude install libc6=$VERSION_YOU_WANT may work.  You can work out $VERSION_YOU_WANT with apt-cache policy.
<dbglt> RAOF: apt-cache policy?
<RAOF> On the other hand, given that your system isn't totally broken, I can tell that libc6 isn't broken for you :)
<RAOF> dbglt: 'apt-cache policy libc6'
<dbglt> RAOF: yeah, kind of worrying when I try to update :p
<dbglt> ahh
<dbglt> I think it's the right version (I got it off the ubuntu intrepid website half an hour  ago, when I didn't have local net access)
<dbglt> I just don't want to remove every package (which is the suggested solution :|)
<dbglt> RAOF: (in other words, packages are legit, correct version  and everything... it's just the configure  stage that's failing - I want to remove that)
<RAOF> You mean, 'dpkg --configure -a' fails?  Can you pastebin the output?
<dbglt> RAOF: yeah. Sorry about the poor phrasing. http://pastebin.com/m58c00218
<dbglt> RAOF: I did a sudo dpkg -i *.deb, and it installed the bunch
<dbglt> but failed at configuration
<Jordan_U> dbglt: Are you connected to the internet now?
<Jordan_U> dbglt: On that machine of course
<dbglt> Jordan_U: yeah
<Jordan_U> dbglt: If so then a quick "sudo apt-get -f install " should sort things out
<dbglt> Jordan_U: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libgcc1
<Jordan_U> dbglt: From apt ?
<Jordan_U> Sorry, missed the end of your paste, apt-get -f alone wouldn't fix that
<dbglt> Jordan_U: (ie. no go :()
<dbglt> Jordan_U: sorry, had to move classes :D
<dbglt> Jordan_U: any idea how to fix that?
<dbglt> trying to do: sudo apt-get install -f, and I get "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libgcc1"
<dbglt> any ideas? :\
<dbglt> any clue folks? Bit stuck here!
<DanaG> Grrrr, ****** gnome-session isn't working.
<DanaG> It starts the wallpaper and pidgin (and now compiz)..... and then just sits there.
<DanaG> Doing nothing.  For five minutes.
<DanaG> No panel, no icons, no gnome-settings-daemon.
<DanaG> If I run gnome-session under strace, I get tons of EAGAIN on trying to connect() sockets.
<DanaG> Anybody know what causes that?
<DanaG> Oh... and nvidia makes my consoles entirely blank.  Thanks, nvidia!
<DanaG> Oh, and only now did it load my icons.
<DanaG> Oh, and now gnome-settings-daemon started.
<verwilst> you can't rush these things ;)
<DanaG> It shouldn't take FIVE MINUTES to log in.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, booting an older kernel (_sometimes_) fixes it
<DanaG> Oh, and now my top panel has appeared, with nothing on it.
<LSD|Ninja> heh
<RAOF>  Maybe I should try the nvidia blob.
<RAOF> I don't see that problem :)
<LSD|Ninja> All my panels seem to be working only graphics config has taken another dump so I'm stuck at 800x800 in VESA >_<
<DanaG> It's only when I'm repeatedly ctrl-alt-backspace'ing and chvt'ing.
<DanaG> log in to gdm.... c-a-b (that's ctrl-alt-backspace), c-a-f1, do something, go back to gdm, log in, kill it again, wait for it to pop up, switch to terminal again.
<DanaG> Rinse and repeat.
<DanaG> Oh, and magic sysrq doesn't work with evdev for keyboard!
<DanaG> Still nothing on the panel...
<DanaG> still ******** broken.
<DanaG> I don't get how executing 'dbus-launch gnome-session' can work within the failsafe-terminal session... but not when done automatically.
<DanaG> It must be a race condition of some sort.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/146946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146946 in gnome-control-center "Gnome settings daemon randomly does not work" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<DanaG> argh, I'm getting rather aggravated at that thing.
<DanaG> Does Gnome not like having an internet-accessible ipv6 address?
<DanaG> Oh heck... it's hanging on starting PulseAudio.
<DanaG> ... it's like things are refusing to do ANYTHING if pulseaudio is not already running.
<RAOF> That'd be libgnome, I believe.
<DanaG> Hmm, and I can't run gnome-sound-properties over ssh...
<RAOF> That may well complain about various dbusery.
<DanaG> I'm not getting a /tmp/dbus-anything at all.
<DanaG> I straced it once, and got a whole lot of EAGAIN upon it trying to connect() a socket.
<DanaG> Even gnome-panel itself takes a freakishly long time to start.
<DanaG> .. and this mostly only happens with the 2.6.27 kernel!
<DanaG> That's what I don't get... did the kernel break sockets?
<RAOF> When the socket it's trying to connect to has a not-yet-started pulseaudio daemon on teh other end?
<DanaG> I'm not sure which socket it's trying to connect to.
<RAOF> I'm guessing it's trying to connect to ESD; libgnome does.
<RAOF> Or, at least, did at one point, and some guy got annoyed with it, and blogged about it, and posted a patch to libgnome.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, it all works fine when I manually do 'exec dbus-launch gnome-session' in the failsafe terminal session.
 * RAOF has no comment to that.
<DanaG> Isn't that weird?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/183776
<DanaG> Bug report.... re-broken?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183776 in gnome-session "gnome session fails to start after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04" [Medium,Invalid]
<DanaG> Or rather... I think it IS still dbus breakage.
<DanaG> aaugh... it WAS a pulse/esd config issue.
<DanaG> yay, fixed.
<DanaG> Note to self: don't ctrl-backslash gnome-panel, or it'll kill its child processes.
<DanaG> Instead, kill -9 it.
<verwilst> ctrl backslash?
<DanaG> That's SIGQUIT.
<DanaG> ... with a core dump, too.
<DanaG> Good way to trigger a crashdump if you need one to demonstrate a hang.
<dbglt> hi all, trying to do a  sudo apt-get install -f, as a result I get "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libgcc1"
<dbglt> any ideas?
<dbglt> no idea how to fix it
<dbglt> :(
<DanaG> Oh heyas, anybody know how to grab a video frame with mplayer?
<dbglt> I seem to have screwed my dpkg/apt. Anyone who can help/knows more about it than I?
<dbglt> RAOF: still about?
<DanaG> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<toresbe> Good morning!
<toresbe> I've got an issue with Ibex and Evolution. Now evo crashes almost immediately upon launch; usually with an XCB error.
<toresbe> Should I file this with Launchpad, or...?
<gnomefreak> toresbe: yes with an error or crash report using apport
<dbglt> is there any way to easily remove/replace libstdc6++ and libgcc1
<dbglt> ?
<toresbe> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> dbglt: hold that thought
<gnomefreak> dbglt: no its not interchangable
<dbglt> is there any way to install two packages concurrently with dpkg?
<dbglt> gnomefreak: ?
<dbglt> I need to install libc6 and libgcc1 - both depend on each other
<gnomefreak> dbglt: libc6 is already installed
<dbglt> I FIXED MY SYSTEM
<dbglt> woohooo
<dbglt> it was screwed :)
<dbglt> then I replaced libc6 and libgcc1 and libstdc6++
<dbglt> (scary, yes)
<dbglt> :D :D :D
<BonezAU> i'm running a daily build from yesterday, also tried alpha 4 and alpha 3 but so far every time I complete the install and try to boot up, i just get a blank screen
<Nick_Hill> I am paddling in the shallow waters of Ubuntu bug fixing, after having been involved in reporting many bugs. I have released a fix for bug 118168  I would like someone to check my code, and help me through integratig it into released packages.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118168 in cron "Crontab accepts files with no newline before EOL/EOF. Cron ignores file" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118168
<sroecker> BonezAU, try booting without splash
<BonezAU> sroecker, it does not make any difference. When I do a recovery boot, drop to a console and type 'startx' I just get the same blank screen
<sroecker> BonezAU, what graphics card do you have?
<BonezAU> sroecker, a Nvidia 9600GT 512mb
<BonezAU> sroecker, my PC is only about 2 months old, I am finding out the hard way that all of my hardware is too new for most linux distros... the reason I want to try Intrepid is because it is more up to date, hardy is a waste of time
<sroecker> BonezAU, hmm, nvidia should work. at least with the nv driver
<sroecker> BonezAU, what does your Xorg.log say?
<murlidhar> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile candido
<murlidhar> which package is needed ?
<murlidhar> libgtk2.0-dev ?
<murlidhar> using ibex
<murlidhar> here
<murlidhar> not hardy
<BonezAU> sroecker, that would have to be about the only logfile I have not checked yet.. brb ;)
<sroecker> murlidhar, yes
<murlidhar> i gues i already installed it
<murlidhar> sudo apt-get install libgtk-dev
 * murlidhar says sorry 
<murlidhar> my fault
<murlidhar> sroecker: thanks
<sroecker> np
<murlidhar> will be back again if some problem come bye
<tanath> how do i get my time to synch?
<tanath> i noticed the time applet changed, and i accidentally set the time while looking at it, and now it's off by about 15 mins, and it's not synching
<murlidhar> i have installed candido engine but it doesn't seem to be working
<murlidhar> actually compiled from source and installed using checkinstall
<murlidhar> but it isn't working
<murlidhar> it is working absolutely fine in hardy
<Hobbsee> we don't support checkinstalled crack here, sorry.
<murlidhar> is  there anything i should do ?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: i also tried make install
<Hobbsee> consult those who wrote checkinstall, to support their own stuff?
<Hobbsee> either way, "doesn't work" isnt' helpful.
<murlidhar>  doesn't seem to be working
<murlidhar> i didn;t say it doesn't work
<murlidhar> i said it doesn't seem to be working
<Hobbsee> same thing.
<Hobbsee> (well, same meaning)
<RAOF> What makes you think that it isn't working?
<murlidhar> oh i c
<murlidhar> RAOF: the theme look pathetic
<murlidhar> like a windows 95
 * Hobbsee wonders if it fell back to motif, then.
<RAOF> Start a gtk app from a terminal; is there any debug output?
<murlidhar> RAOF: any gtk app ?
<RAOF> Anything you'd expect themed by gtk, yes.
<murlidhar> RAOF: there are some gtk critical messages and gtk warnings
<murlidhar> RAOF: should i pastebin them ?
<RAOF> Yes, but I won't be reading them; I'm off to sleep.  They'll be useful for the next person, though.
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> RAOF: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42387/
<Hobbsee> try restarting dbus?
<murlidhar> err how to do that?
<Hobbsee>  /etc/init.d/dbus restart?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: nope doesn't help
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: do i need engine pixbuf too ? line 70
<Hobbsee> no idea.
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: :) installing pixbuf helps
<Hobbsee> coo
<Hobbsee> l
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: k i have install my themes in /usr/share/themes/ but whenever root is needed for GUI . the themes doesn't apply instead motif like looks
<Hobbsee> using gksudo for root apps?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: like when i open synaptics manager it goes back to motif theme . what should i do so that the theme works universal
<Hobbsee> [22:19] <Hobbsee> using gksudo for root apps?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: yes
<x1250> murlidhar, do a symlink from ~/.themes to /root/.themes
<Hobbsee> murlidhar: then i don't know.
<murlidhar> u mean sudo lm ~/.icons /root ?
<murlidhar> x1250:
<x1250> murlidhar, $ sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root should work
<murlidhar> x1250: ln: creating symbolic link `/root/.themes': File exists
<murlidhar> that's what i get . i did this earlier afaik.
<murlidhar> as far as i know
<x1250> murlidhar, delete it first, then do the symlink.
<murlidhar> x1250: nope doesn't help either
<x1250> it does, it will work when you open your next session. When you open a program as root, that theme used is /root/.themes.
<murlidhar> x1250: i just saw it . it was empty when i opened in leafpad
<x1250>  /root/.themes should link to a directory, not a file...
<GSMX> what version of eclipse will be in intrepid?
<bazhang> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<bazhang> GSMX, ^^
<murlidhar> the themes and icons don't work in when opened in root. eg. synaptic package manager opens in a motif like theme. and default gnome icons .
<murlidhar> tried linking the folders . but still
<murlidhar> themes are being stored in /usr/share/themes/
<murlidhar> still i am confused what makes it not follow my installed . theme.
<murlidhar> using lxappearanc to change themes if that matters .
<murlidhar> lxappearance*
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> done
<murlidhar> just did sudo lxappearance and set the theme :)
 * murlidhar is so dumb 
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: thanks
<murlidhar> RAOF: thanks
<ToHellWithGA> @lart 28 Hobbsee
<ToHellWithGA> how are you?
<ToHellWithGA> .me will find out some other time
<perillux> when I try to go to this website firefox always crashes: http://www.steampowered.com/
<void^> even if you disable flash?
<perillux> works if I disable jaba and javascript
<Myrtti> I could swear I saw an update to .27 kernel earlier...
<Ng> .27.2 was knocking around last time I updated
<hardy> Hi, I have two network managers in my desktop, I think one comes with gnome and the other with kde, the one coming with kde doesn't display the wireless networks, any one with any idea about this?
<Lunks> Someone got problems with vbox?
<cycom> Hey, does fglrx support 8.10's version of Xorg yet?  I didn't see anything about it on the ATI website...
<hardy> cycom: no
<LSD|Ninja> My guess would be ATi and nVidia are waiting for xorg 1.5 to stabilise before makign a serious effort to make their drivers work with it. No point in updating the drivers if xorg are only going to break them again the next day
<hardy> cycom: you mean xorg 7.4?
<cycom> yeah...
<cycom> It's fine by me if it doesn't.  RadeonHD is working just fine for me.
<hardy> cycom: radeonhd works with xorg 7.4?
<cycom> LSD|Ninja: also, my nvidia card has been working fine with 7.4 for a while now.
<cycom> hardy: yup :)
<hardy> cycom: how can you tell which driver is used by your card now in intrepid?
<cycom> my bad. it's radeon, not radeonhd
<cycom> either way, my Mobility Radeon X1300 is working
<cycom> I double checked in my Xorg.0.log
<cycom> and desktop effects are working.
<cycom> it's friggen awesome.
<Ardarandir> moin
<Ardarandir> i got trouble with my rt61 wlan-chip running the intrepid-alpha4
<hardy> cycom: which line exactly did you check?
<Ardarandir> could someone give some assistance, plz?
<Ardarandir> are there known problems with rt61-chips?
<hardy> cycom: is ati and radeon the same driver?
<cycom> hardy: not as far as I know... gimme a sec.  I'm double checking my info
<x1250> Hi guys. I just discovered I have 3D acceleration on a default installation, but no fglrx driver is installed. Does intrepid come with the opensource ati driver, and it supports 3d now?
<hardy> x1250: how do you know you have 3D acceleration?
<x1250> hardy, glxinfo | grep direct == yes; compiz --replace works; glxgears works fast
<hardy> x1250: do you know the driver loaded by xorg in your system?
<cycom> hardy: AHA! It is part of the ati driver with the radeon submodule
<cycom> it loads ati then radeon
<x1250> hardy, its empty, but IIRC it should try to load up xserver-xorg-video-ati. Anyway, I'm not using fglrx as I did with hardy and gutsy
<cycom> so they added some new support for 3d stuff?
<x1250> I guess, and that would be awesome........
<hardy> cycom: I think they added it for some cards
<cycom> hardy: X1300 is part of a reasonably new series.
<hardy> cycom: mine is  Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3400 Series and no 3D at all
<hardy> cycom: how X1300 compared with 34xx? I have no idea about ati naming
<x1250> maybe your card is not supported by the opensource driver? Are you using fglrx?
<cycom> hardy: lspci says it's an M52, whatever that means.
<hardy> x1250: no, fglrx doesn't work with new xorg
<cycom> supposedly an r5xx or r6xx chip
<cycom> hardy: isn't there a procedure to downgrade it to the version in hardy and use that?
<hardy> cycom:  mine is RV620 whatever that means either ;)
<hardy> cycom: i prefer to wait for a month than to mess my packages
<cycom> hardy: true, but who says ATI is going to catch up :.
<hardy> cycom: first it's not their fault, xorg 7.4 is still beta
<hardy> cycom: second, they are doing a great job by all means
<cycom> I didn't say it was their fault, just that they might not catch up.
<cycom> they'd be doing a far better job if they'd just give up and opensource their drivers.
<hardy> cycom: they already did
<cycom> really? so I can download the source to the current fglrx?
<hardy> cycom: no, they cannot open fglrx for legal reasons but they are developing radeonhd as an open source replacement
<cycom> legal reasons?
<cycom> legal reasons like what?
<hardy> cycom: I am new to this stuff but according to my readings, other parties have some rights on that code that ati/amd not posses yet
<hardy> cycom: they are now facing legal issues because of the docs they uncover
<x1250> I would like to know if I'm using radeonhd or ati driver, since they are different packages
<x1250> I guess I'll check xorg's log
<cycom> x1250: is radeonhd installed?
<dmoerner> x1250, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<x1250> cycom, yes
<dmoerner> radeonhd isn't the default on ubuntu i think
<dmoerner> the only distribution i know of that has radeonhd as the default is sidux
<hardy> x1250: search for lines with 'driver'
<hardy> STRANGE! I remove fglrx which is already not working, and now suddenly I have direct rendering = yes!! and more strangely, the FPS drops from 570 to 330!!
<x1250> its xorg-driver-ati
<Turl> Hello
<Turl> can anyone confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/263701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263701 in network-manager-applet "[intrepid] Cannot save a WiFi connection "System-Wide"" [Undecided,New]
<x1250> Uhm, with xorg-driver-ati firefox scrolling seems a little faster.
<IdleOne> nice desktop effects are working again :)
<hardy> x1250:  before ati you are using what?
<x1250> hardy, fglrx on ubuntu 8.04
<hardy> x1250: and ati is faster than fglrx?!
<hardy> cycom: I see now -ati and -radeon are the exact same drivers
<cycom> hardy: well yeah, but when you set your Xorg.conf to load the driver ati, it'll autoload a submodule, radeon.
<x1250> hardy, dont know about 3D performance (I guess fglrx should be faster), but it seems ati is faster with firefox scrolling, which is 2D.
<hardy> cycom: do you see these loaded drivers with lsmod?
<cycom> hardy: just radeon. no ati.
<DrHalan> does anyone know if pidgin 2.5.1 will make it into ibex?
<x1250> I guess it will unless the mantainer is infinitely busy, or dead.
<tormod> lsmod shows the kernel module, which is "radeon" for ati/radeon card driver.
<tormod> ati is just a wrapper that loads radeon if it matches the card
<tormod> and try EXA and see if it speeds things up. (man radeon)
<tormod> DrHalan: it's past Feature Freeze, so normally no new versions are allowed
<DrHalan> tormod:  yeah i know but the ..x releases are bugfix only ones
<tormod> DrHalan: it will still need an FFe (exception)
<tormod> some upstream will call anything a "bugfix" :)
<x1250> tormod, thanks for the EXA tip
<ryanpg> hi all... trying out epiphany with webkit - spacebar doesn't seem to scroll the window down. Is this right?
<sroecker> ryanpg, yes, it doesn't work for me either
<ryanpg> sroecker, bummer, wonder if that's a bug or just a mis-feature
<DrHalan> tormod, well afaik 2.5.1 improves mostly the safety and stability of the msn-plugin. what would be really important
<DrHalan> im gonan take a look at the bug report
<ryanpg> well, it just crashed anyway... guess not quite ready for prime time
<sroecker> ryanpg, changing textsize doesnt work either
<tormod> DrHalan: yes please file an FFe in that case
<DrHalan> im sorry but whats an FFe? :P
<tormod> DrHalan: sorry, it's Feature Freeeze Exception
<linux1> any here any good with ffmpeg i never seen this error before "ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: ffmpeg: undefined symbol: ffm_nopts"
<tormod> linux1: looks like some library mismatch. when does it appear?
<linux1> tormod, im using this line to extract mp3 from a flashvideo  "ffmpeg -i /tmp/y.flv -f mp3 -vn -acodec copy "/tmp/${nv}.mp3"
<tormod> linux1: can you link to a small .flv file?
<perillux> in Intrepid I have very poor (strange) sound quality in flash.  The rest of the system has good sound.
<perillux> the image quality is also much more blurry than it was in hardy
<linux1> tormod, http://tinyurl.com/5w6are
<alex_mayorga> what's the CLI command to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid?
<TheInfinity> lynx google.de :)
<sroecker> alex_mayorga, something like sudo update-manager -d
<tormod> linux1: I get an 403 forbidden on it
<linux1> hmm
<alex_mayorga> sroeckrer: tried that, but I don't have gtk over here
<alex_mayorga> my video is borked on hardy, that's exactly why I'd like to jump to the ibex
<geser> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<geser> ^^ try that instead
<DanaG> Anybody able to get these videos to play? http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/results.htm?SID=3688868&MEID=64CDA348-40DE-44DF-9927-DB3FEB48FF25
<sroecker> ah, didn't remember that ^^
<alex_mayorga> geser: thanks, that did the trick
<perillux> DanaG: have you tried the VLC player?
<MightyTweek> Anybody else having trouble building SVN MPlayer on Intrepid?
<DanaG> Is it possible to use it without having it take over from MPlayer?
<DanaG> Also, last time I tried the VLC plugin... it was quite very crashy.
<ryanpg> ibex is by far the buggiest of the beta's imho :(
<perillux> DanaG: just tried it in VLC, didn't work
 * ryanpg goes to review the release schedule
<crimsun> perillux: are you using intrepid's flashplugin-nonfree (not RC)?  There are known issues.
<perillux> ya, flashplugin-nonfree
<perillux> crimsun: ya I'm using the flashplugin-nonfree.  should I get something else?
<DanaG> It's a "Windows Media Player" video there.
<DanaG> Not Flash.
<perillux> DanaG: he is refering to my problem
<DanaG> Aah.
<ryanpg> I guess we've got another month before the beta freeze - but sheesh... there seem to be a lot of issues with some core apps... i.e. xorg, kernel, pulse, theme... anyway, I'm just talking to myself! :P
<crimsun> perillux: it's probably a better idea to stick w/ what's in intrepid currently.  There are a couple prerequisities for getting the RC version into intrepid that are being addressed.
<DanaG> I've also recently started having issues with sockets hanging or timing out.
<perillux> crimsun: flashplugin-nonfree is the intrepid default then right?  can't remember if I switched it
<DanaG> Oh, and gnome-settings-daemon also isn't reliably starting.
<DanaG> ... and Flash?  Can you say, *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* *crash* ?
<crimsun> perillux: I don't recall if it's "default"; I don't have an intrepid install up yet.
<crimsun> DanaG: current intrepid w/ nspluginwrapper 1.1.0?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<crimsun> DanaG: yeah, you need to reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<DanaG> At least now, it doesn't crash the whole browser, most of the time.
<DanaG> I've added the windowlessmodedisable bit.
<DanaG> s/bit/thing/
<DanaG>  
<DanaG> WindowlessDisable=true
<crimsun> there's a bug in the packaging that lacks versioned conflicts/dependencies between the nspluginwrapper and the flashplugin-nonfree source packages so that you have to reconfigure all "nspluginwrapped" packages after an nspluginwrapper upgrade
<DanaG> Aah.
<perillux> and how do I do that?
<perillux> is it easy?
<perillux> or should I just wait for an update?
<DanaG> I wonder if the debian packaging guidelines allow the postinst of one package to ask debconf to run the postinst of another package.
<crimsun> perillux: your bug isn't addressed in a current package yet.
<perillux> ok
<crimsun> perillux: there are Ubuntu devs addressing the ia32-libs component, and after that's complete, the flashplugin-nonfree package will be submitted for approval
<crimsun> d'oh
<MightyTweek> Rephrasing my previous question: has anybody successfully built SVN MPlayer on Intrepid?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, when I move from my current 32-bit computer to a new 64-bit one, is there any reasonably easy way to replicate package states and config files?
<crimsun> DanaG: the same dumping of installed/configured packages list followed by piping into apt/dpkg should work.  You'll probably want to add ia32-libs, too.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Then I'll just have to remember what packages I've customized.
<DanaG> Like, dnsmasq, interfaces, laptop-mode, and plenty of other things.
<crimsun> DanaG: just conffile-wise?
<DanaG> Yeah, mostly.
<crimsun> DanaG: I recommend putting /etc into a VCS, then.
<crimsun> DanaG: e.g., if you use bzr, just back up your ~, and push /etc to Launchpad
<crimsun> or wherever if you're concerned about privacy
<DanaG> Eeh, I don't keep any private stuff (such as passwords) in /etc
<DanaG> I do also have one dpkg-diversion: local diversion of /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py to /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py.distrib
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/257809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<hardy> tormod: thanks for the clarification regarding ati/radeon
<Myrtti> I thought I installed .27 kernel in my intrepid the other day - now it doesn't show up in another installation. Have I been dreaming, am I losing my mind or what is going on?
<IdleOne> Myrtti: I am running .27
<IdleOne> so you are not dreaming unless we are sharing a dream
<crimsun> Myrtti: where all does .27 fail to appear?  in GRUB/LILO?  via dpkg -l ?
<Myrtti> I'm just full of fail today, perhaps I should go to bed and cry myself to sleep and try again tomoroow
<Myrtti> bwah.
<Myrtti> claws-mail eats my mails. I'll enroll a nunnery etc.
<crimsun> I doubt it's that disastrous.
<x1250> Anyone using the new human theme?
<DanaG> crimsun: I've also added some stuff in /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/midi and /usr/share/sounds and such... should I just copy those manually when I set up the new system?
<DanaG> Those things are big enough that it'd be impolite to use bzr for them.
<kebert> I need some help getting my Geforce FX 5700 working with Intrepid Ibex
<JontheEchidna> kebert: which version of the drivers does that card take?
<kebert> I believe it's the nvidia-glx-173
<JontheEchidna> My GeForce4 takes the -96 drivers which don't work with the latest xorg. Since yours is a 5 I thought that it could have the same problem
<JontheEchidna> but I believe the -173 drivers should work
<kebert> Nvidia Settings never recognizes my Xorg.conf
<kebert> "You do not appear to be using the NVidia X Driver ..."
<kebert> I've tried using nvidia-xconfig too
<kebert> brb
<kebert> Any ideas?
<hardy> Hi, in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.org the stable release is 1.4.2, I think it's 7.3, what's true?
<tormod> hardy: 7.3 is the xorg release (all packages), 1.4.2 is the server (xserver-xorg-core in Ubuntu)
<hardy> tormod: aha! thanks for the clarification again
<kebert> Arg, still can't get these nvidia drivers working..
<kebert> They worked fine under Hardy..
<hardy> kebert: I don't know about nvidia but I know that the xorg with intrepid is a beta software that has a change in ABI which broke many drivers including ati
<kebert> Hmm
<tormod> hardy: ati?
<kebert> I think that most people have fixed their nvidia drivers tho..
<hardy> tormod: yes, 7.4 breaks fglrx
<tormod> ok not ati but fglrx. who needs fglrx :)
<hardy> tormod: but new cards are not supported by radeon or radeonhd properly, they perform very poor so I need fglrx
<hardy> tormod: I only have 300 FPS
<tormod> hardy: what card is that?
<hardy> tormod:  RV620 Radeon HD 3450
<kebert> Ok.. maybe you can help me get out of 800x600
<kebert> This is driving me crazy..
<k0de> !pi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pi
<mbrigdan> not exactly ubuntu, but: Why can't I find any local memory editors for linux? It seems that if a debugger such as gdb can be made someone could setup some sort of search / edit thing.
<mbrigdan> anyone?
<anonymous___> Is BulletProofX being included in Intrepid at the moment? If not, what happens if X isn't started correctly? Does a menu come up or are you just left at a command-line prompt?
<tormod> mbrigdan: maybe you can run hexdump on /dev/mem ? Or you can maybe use gdb.
<emma> is it correct to say that if you are using ubuntu 64 bit architecture, you still do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<emma> is there there a different metapackage you use in that case?
<MightyTweek> emma: yeah, I think that package will work on amd64
<emma> MightyTweek: cool.
<emma> MightyTweek: one other quick question if you happen to know, does X server work differently on Intrepid?
<DanaG> My next laptop will have an ATI HD3650.
<emma> MightyTweek: I made changes to my xorg.conf that have made my marble mouse roller ball work with all previously releases but did not seem to change anything on intrepid .
<emma> i'm going ot restart to see if the changes take affect then.
<MightyTweek> emma: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886980 it's using a new version of X.Org, not sure if that answers your question or not
<diogo> hey everyone people said for me to come here.... I'm upgrading to ubuntu hardy now... but wanted to ue the radeon driver with mesa 7.1 to try on my xpress 1150... so how stable is the alpha release of Intrepid..
<diogo> ?
<diogo> does fglrx works on it... catalyt 8.8 released a pre support for it
<diogo> right?
<emma> Say, in all previous releases the information at the information in the link at the end of this sentence, made my mouse function properly, but it is not working in Intrepid, could anyone offer any suggestions -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169423
<Myrtti> I'm just running slow but  my liitle brain couldn't parse that... /me clicks the linky
<emma> Yes, I don't blame you I edited it in mid sentence and made a mistake.
<dmoerner> emma, maybe because intrepid has switched to evdev device detection in xorg 7.4 so you are supposed to reconfigure through dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, i believe
<Myrtti> :-D
<dmoerner> well i began and ended that sentence with qualifiers so it was about as coherent as the original
<emma> What I mean to say is that I've always been able to do what it says in the link, to get my mouse working correctly, by editing xorg.conf as it suggests. But now in Intrepid, it is not responding.
<emma> dmoerner: hm.
<emma> so run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<diogo> question to upgrade from hardy to intrepid is just changing the stuff on the source.list and upgrading with dist-upgrade right?
<RAOF> diogo: We'd prefer you to use 'update-manager -d' or 'do-release-upgrade -d'.
<emma> ahh, nope there was nothing about a mouse in dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<emma> maybe it would be called mouse-setup
<diogo> oh... what is the command please not a adapt to ubuntu yet... still a opensuse/arch/others distros user
<diogo> plz?
<emma> nope, no such thing.
<emma> I wonder why Intrepid gets away from xorg.conf when xorg.conf worked.
<marekt> hi can ou provide me some help with knetworkmanager in intrepid?
<pwnguin> emma: xorg.conf works as long as you don't touch it or want anything fancy, like specific hardware support
<dbglt> anyone here have issues with flash?
<dbglt> the plugin was meant to have installed, but it only plays one second then pauses
<dbglt> I can skip to anywhere in the video, and it will do the same thing again
<emma> pwnguin: i see. In the past with Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy, and Hardy, xorg.conf made it possible to use my rollerball mouse. How do you do that now in Intrepid?  This is how I used to do it in all other releases -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169423
<pwnguin> you can still use xorg.conf
<pwnguin> we're just trying to remove the need
<emma> I see. But I made the changes as I always do to xorg.conf and nothing happens now. In the past, by adding the lines in that link, it makes all buttons work and ability to scroll. Now when I add those lines, nothing changes.
<marekt> is there quanta-kde4 package already?
<schmidtm> no there is no quanta-kde4 package in the repos
<emma> pwnguin: any ideas?
<pwnguin> emma: put your xorg.conf and xorg log into a pastebin or bug
<emma> pwnguin: Okay one moment.
<LocutusOfBorg> does anybody know when will be the deadline for ubuntu intrepid artwork?
<emma> pwnguin: -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/d510cb786
<emma> pwnguin: I seem to remember there used to be a lot more in there, in Hardy.
<Oli``> I just moved up from hardy and in the install process, it said there was a problem upgrading update-manager. Anyway, it looked to have all worked fine but I tried to load Software Sources and it seems to crash 100% of the time. There's a LP thread that suggests they're related but how would I go about fixing update-manager?
<LocutusOfBorg> Oli``, i have submitted this bug on launchpad one nmonth ago
<pwnguin> emma: HAL is the autodetect system in use to flesh out X.org configuration
<Oli``> LocutusOfBorg: get anywhere with it yet?
<pwnguin> emma: it sets up most of xorg, but it's not 100 percent finished
<LocutusOfBorg> wait
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/243736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243736 in update-manager "Unable to update to ubuntu Intrepid from Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<LocutusOfBorg> is the ssame?
<pwnguin> emma: i need the logs to see how much of that worked
<emma> pwnguin: i certainly don't expect everything to work when I'm using Intrepid but I do want to do whatever is useful to help those who can make a difference, ensure that it works before the release.
<emma> okay.
<emma> xorg log.. where's that located?
<pwnguin> /var/log
<emma> okay cool one second then.
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-02
<emma> pwnguin: this is my Xorg.0.log -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1403f10c
<pwnguin> bbiab dinner
<emma> cool see you later on
<intangir> where do i get the beta versions of ubuntu?
<intangir> and what versions are they?
<AirBender> it's alpha on thees days
<AirBender> theese
<AirBender> these, whatever
<dmoerner> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-4/
<intangir> does it have the guest login feature?
<intangir> well thx im gonna try it out
<AirBender> yes
<bsnider> can somebody try increasing nautilus icon zoom level to 200% please?
<AirBender> done
<bsnider> nautilus should now be leaking memory like the titanic
<AirBender> can't see any changes in the memory monitor as I change the value
<bsnider> cool
<bsnider> you increased it in the preferences window right?
<AirBender> yes
<AirBender> mmm
<AirBender> no
<AirBender> lol
<bsnider> it has to be system-wide
<AirBender> just where it says zoom
<AirBender> beside the icon view combo box
<bsnider> ok, click edit
<bsnider> then preferences
<AirBender> done
<AirBender> nothing happened
<bsnider> icon view defaults 200%
<AirBender> yep
<AirBender> and I can see the big icons
<bsnider> when i did it it grabbed all of my ram
<AirBender> and I have opened another window
<AirBender> not here
<AirBender> amd64 system
<bsnider> yeah
<AirBender> and I have 80% of my RAM full
<bsnider> what's nautilus using?
<AirBender> will check
<AirBender> 30 MB
<AirBender> two windows
<bsnider> huh
<bsnider> maybe i should blow away my gconf directory and switch gtk themes or something
<bsnider> which icon theme are you using?
<AirBender> new-human
<AirBender> and metacity as window manager
<AirBender> because I don't know why compiz refuses to start automatically
<AirBender> by the way, the on demand frequency scalling isn't working
<AirBender> stays at the lower limit
<x1250> AirBender, yeah, compiz doesn't autostart here too, and I can't add it to the gnome session also, so I have to manually start it on login. Anyway, I read tha you could use ~/.config/autostart to manually add compiz to the gnome session, but I don't know the details of how to do it.
<AirBender> yes, I have been starting it manually, but well, isn't that important though
<x1250> nope :)
<Cycom> hey, anyone else having their window decorations get all screwed up with the new nvidia drivers?  just the bar along the top.  Emerald themes work fine, but stuff like newhuman or the ubuntu studio theme are all wonky.
<Cycom> doesn't show up in screenshots either.\
<outbr1> So, I switched over to Intrepid day before yesterday and had most everything working when I shut it down last night. (Second reboot after upgrade, first was minutes after upgrade). When I booted up this morning, I had no internet connection. The cable is fine, I checked that connection. Ubuntu says it is connected at 100mb/s, with all the correct numbers, but it isn't. It appears Intrepid is no longer using the network-admin that Hardy used, and now 
<bsnider> network-manager has been upgraded, yes
<outbr1> The first problem I've had with nm is that it won't let me save a configuration, it says it failed.
<bsnider> if it's wired, why would you need to do that?
<LSD|Ninja> NM handles wired connections too. The problem is that it only enables tham after login. 0.7 is supposed to fix that only it doesn't work in Intrepid yet >_<
<outbr1> Because it had no configuration to begin with. Somewhere along the line it saved one, so when I view Connection Information everything seems right. What shows up in the Addresses section is not what is shown in Connection Information.
<bsnider> what does nm say your ip address is?
<outbr1> It shows that as the correct ip (204.10.126.80), and the same one that is in Connection Information.
<bsnider> why do you think you're not actually connected?
<outbr1> Hmm. I can't ping out, or connect to anything in firefox.
<outbr1> I can ping and ssh into it, though.
<bsnider> is there anything bizarre about your setup?
<outbr1> Not particularly. I could get out fine on everything before my second reboot.
<bsnider> what kind of network hardware is it?
<jessica> hey guys
<bsnider> greetings and salutations
<jessica> 8.10 has the .26 kernel doesnt it ?
<SebNaitsabes> hi
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> .27
<jessica> oooo testing kernel
<jessica> hehe
<bsnider> works fine
<bsnider> has lot sof new drivers
<SebNaitsabes> what's  Ibex on now?
<SebNaitsabes> alpha still?
<jessica> i wonder when my wireless card will have drivers
<bsnider> new alpha is out ina  couple days
<bsnider> what card is it?
<jessica> rtl8187b
<jessica> realtek
 * SebNaitsabes likes to get  Ubuntu early, but not to early which he did with Gutsy and learnt his lesson
<SebNaitsabes> since the updates screwed Gutsy up in the end
<SebNaitsabes> untill  the stable was much nearer
 * jessica tested hardy from alpha 1 - rc1
<outbr1> bsnider: the router is an extreme networks summit 48, iirc
<bsnider> check the .27 kernel to see if there's a driver for it
<jessica> i shall but i dont think there is
 * SebNaitsabes wonders if Jessica will get bored of development Ubuntu after a week to
<jessica> is it in alpha 4 now >?
<bsnider> i think it's alpha 4
 * SebNaitsabes  jessica wants some distro where she will learn a lot
<SebNaitsabes> when 's  Ibex beta?
<bsnider> a few weeks
<jessica> ill test it in alpha
<jessica> it be fun
<SebNaitsabes> ,but is alpha stable enough to well not screw things up big time?
<bsnider> that's subjective
<jessica> ill let you know SebNaitsabes
<bsnider> the more intel hardware you depend on, the better
<jessica> ooo thats good
<SebNaitsabes> new Ibex features are?
<jessica> i have a intel cpu, intel graphics and intel sound
<bsnider> they will all work fine
<jessica> hehe i have 2 sound cards :S
<SebNaitsabes> hardy seems rather similar to gutsy to me
<SebNaitsabes> so I gusss Ibex will seem rather simlar to hardy
<jessica> nah
<bsnider> gnome is much faster
<bsnider> pulseaudio 9.11 is glitch-free
<jessica> kde is nice tho well on gutsy it is
<SebNaitsabes> you mean no more
<jessica> i never botherd with hardy apart from in testing lol
<SebNaitsabes> killall pulseaudio?
<jessica> i prefer alsa
<bsnider> pulseis getting better all the time
 * SebNaitsabes dosan't really care as long as his sound works, and wonders what the differences are anyway
<bsnider> the volume control is almost on par with vista
<jessica> alsa is less to type when in the /etc/init.d/ directry
<jessica> o god it dnt work then
<jessica> vista is crap
<jessica> for everythin
<SebNaitsabes> vista is ok
<bsnider> vista's userspace sound system is excellent
 * jessica slaps SebNaitsabes
<jessica> lol
<bsnider> and the volume control provides a central place to control all applications that use sound, even if those apps don't have colume controls nomrally (like msn messenger)
 * SebNaitsabes  becomes a woman beater :D  and punches  jessica with a virtual punch in the face for it
<jessica> bsnider: ive used vist
<jessica> *vista
<SebNaitsabes> so pulseaudio is not screwed
<jessica> the RSOD put me off
<SebNaitsabes> ?
<SebNaitsabes> RSOD?????
<jessica> red screens of death
<SebNaitsabes> rythombox etc will just work to play sound with out needing  to killall pulseaudio anymore with  Ibex?
<bsnider> yes
<jessica> 16mins off download being done
<bsnider> but banshee-1 is better than rhythmbox
<jessica> brb guys
<SebNaitsabes> banshee has no last.fm plugin I think though
<bsnider> yes it does
<bsnider> you're behind the times
<bsnider> i'm talking about banshee-1
<bsnider> the new one
<SebNaitsabes> rythombox is a pretty shit player, but  it does have last.fm plugin :)  and plays my music and that's the main things
<SebNaitsabes> a new version in Ibex
<SebNaitsabes> that is not in hardy?
<bsnider> right
<SebNaitsabes> saying that no backport?
<SebNaitsabes> or something
<SebNaitsabes> to get that version in Hardy?
<bsnider> actually there's a ppa repo that is for hardy too but you have to add it
<SebNaitsabes> what's ppa?
<bsnider> http://banshee-project.org/
<dmoerner> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bsnider> you can clearly see the last.fm plugin in the sidebar
<SebNaitsabes> so that's the way to get the latest banshee for hardy tehn?
<SebNaitsabes> and oh it does video now to
<SebNaitsabes> I got Banshe 0.13.2 installed
<jessica> back
<bsnider> that's been deprecated
<jessica> i might be gone again im not sure
<SebNaitsabes> oh well that's the one in hardys repo isan't it?  I gues so
<bsnider> banshee-1 has a very good daap plugin too
<SebNaitsabes> since all my updates are on
<bsnider> you have to add the ppa repository
<SebNaitsabes> what's daap?
<SebNaitsabes> how do I add the ppa repo was that your second link?
<jessica> be back again
<bsnider> daap is apple's music-sharing protocol. it's a way to share music on a network
<SebNaitsabes> I see
<SebNaitsabes> probably won't be using that anytime soon if ever
<bsnider> https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<bsnider> those are the instructions
<SebNaitsabes> what are the new features of Ibex?
<SebNaitsabes> other than more drivers
<SebNaitsabes> in the kernel
<SebNaitsabes> and pulse being fixed
<bsnider> it will make your bed and brush your teeth after it gets the morning papers
<SebNaitsabes> heh
<SebNaitsabes> seriouslely?
<RAOF> My laptop fails to boot if not plugged in.  that's a pretty nifty feature
<SebNaitsabes> the new features
<bsnider> use google for that
<RAOF> SebNaitsabes: The new features are pretty much what they always are; new versions of all the apps, bringing in upstream shininess.
<murlidhar> can anybody explain me 'what is sd " ?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42591/
<SebNaitsabes> I like getting Ubuntu early, but
<murlidhar> line 3
<SebNaitsabes> not to early since things can screw up big time
<SebNaitsabes> is it still to early to get Ibex?
<jessica> hey back
<RAOF> SebNaitsabes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview is a more verbose listing of stuff ;
<jessica> and to stay
<jessica> 7 mins left for my download
<SebNaitsabes> do an upgrade from Hardy to Ibex that is
<bsnider> that's subjective
<RAOF> murlidhar: sd is likely to be your hard drive controller driver (and CDROM driver is likely to be sr).  You don't need to care about those messages; they're only there for kernel devs, really.
<SebNaitsabes> when I got gutsy really early
<SebNaitsabes> things were fine
<SebNaitsabes> did the updates no problems
<SebNaitsabes> or maybe there was something minior
<SebNaitsabes> ,but then did some update and things screwed up a lot.  untill newer packages
<bsnider> you can try newer software on hardy without upgrading to intrepid
<SebNaitsabes> yeah and  ppa is the best way to do that or?
<bsnider> there's getdeb.net and the ppa stuff that's out there
<jessica> hehe
<SebNaitsabes> I know about getdeb
<murlidhar> RAOF: can u tell me if i have correct drivers installed for my Nic  since i am not ablt to use my nic .
<SebNaitsabes> hehe @ what?
<murlidhar> able*
<murlidhar> You*
<RAOF> murlidhar: Yes, you have the correct drivers for at least one of your NICs
<jessica> hehe im comming from a rpm based distro
<SebNaitsabes> so  for a fixed pulseaudio I need Ibex?
<murlidhar> RAOF: got only one NIC
<jessica> so it could b intresting
<SebNaitsabes> RPM from my FC2 and FC4 days was not that different from the Deb installer thing we have for Ubuntu now
<murlidhar> RAOF: the internet i am using right now is from my cellphone
<SebNaitsabes> RPM was like click and install
<SebNaitsabes> Debs can be like that now as well in Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> and that's been a while
<jessica> lol
<RAOF> murlidhar: It looks like your eth0 drivers are fine.
<murlidhar> RAOF: could u get my NIC working since  i don't see eth0 in ifconfig
<LSD|Ninja> murlidhar: what sort of NIC is it? All the common ones should have native drivers...
<murlidhar> intex 8139D LSD|Ninja
<murlidhar> wired one
<LSD|Ninja> murlidhar: Realtek should be supported just fine
<SebNaitsabes> you guys know that theme mockup
<SebNaitsabes> the one tha looks like Mac OS X
<SebNaitsabes> sort of
<SebNaitsabes> and well Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> is that really going to become the theme for Ibex or not?
<jessica> yh
<LSD|Ninja> No idea but so long as it's not brown, I'll give it a chance
<jessica> hehe
<jessica> u like the brown theme ?
<SebNaitsabes> that theme is  better than the default  Ubuntu look grey
<murlidhar> the output i got from lshw is this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42593/
<Cycom> Personally, I like a mix of newhuman and ubuntu studio.
<SebNaitsabes> I read an artice or whatever that was like they should be copying gOS
<SebNaitsabes> since that looks nice
<murlidhar> it says that my card is disabled .
<jessica> ok my ubuntu is up in virtualbox
<SebNaitsabes> Mac look for me or just the default.  or  uhmmmmmm  that default blueish  theme whaever that was heh
<murlidhar> the module loaded is fealnx. i also tried loading 8139cp and 8139too .
<jessica> its no diffrent
<murlidhar> anyone?
<bsnider> it says network is disabled, not that your card is
<murlidhar> bsnider: and the solution is ?
<bsnider> what does ifconfig say?
<bsnider> is it eth0?
<bsnider> if so, sudo ifup eth00000
<bsnider> eth0 i mean
<murlidhar> ifconfig doesn't show eth0 . it shows only lo and ppp0 ( My cellphone from which i am connected to )
<bsnider> network-manager only allows one connection at a time
<murlidhar> bsnider: i am using lxnm
<bsnider> have you tried it without the cellphone in there?
<murlidhar> bsnider: i tried disconnecting ppp0 and even then i don't see eth0
<bsnider> well, disconnect it and then do sudo ifup eth0
<murlidhar> or any other card for that matter except lc
<murlidhar> or any other card for that matter except lo
<murlidhar> bsnider: tried that earlier
<bsnider> what happens?
<murlidhar> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<murlidhar> bsnider: brb
<bsnider> i'd certainly start with a plain version of all of the configuration files
<bsnider> if you're using mobile broadband who knows what the network config files look like now
<bsnider> probably look like the treatment for kevin smith's superman script
<murlidhar> bsnider: nope Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<murlidhar> that's the only message i get . moreover i don't see the lan light on my router .
<bsnider> when you set up your cell phone to act as an internet device, did you do anything crazy to get it working?
<murlidhar> nope bsnider
<murlidhar> bsnider: all i do is sudo wvdial .
<bsnider> what exactly was the procedure?
<murlidhar> just set up my wvdial.conf once . at /etc/wvdial.conf
<murlidhar> that's it
<bsnider> did your lan card work before that file was there?
<murlidhar> nope tried that too .
<bsnider> when was the last time the lan card worked?
<murlidhar> it worked in gutsy .
<bsnider> a year ago?
<murlidhar> since then i was out of touch with the comp world .
<bsnider> did you upgrade or doa  fresh install?
<murlidhar> broadband to be exact.
<bsnider> upgrade from gutsy or fresh install?
<murlidhar> fresh install
<bsnider> try this
<bsnider> boot from the hardy live-cd
<murlidhar> dual booting hardy and ibex now.
<bsnider> does it work in hardy?
<murlidhar> nope
<murlidhar> ibex is base install
<bsnider> does it work booting from the hardy livecd?
<bsnider> does it work with another linux distro, like suse or fedora?
<murlidhar> never tried it. i normally use alternate cd .
<murlidhar> k i try from some other distro .
<bsnider> every livecd should have the drivers and networking software necessary to get it working
<murlidhar> will
<murlidhar> *
<bsnider> try it in different ones and see of it works there, and then if it does, report a bug
<murlidhar> ok bsnider
<murlidhar> thank bsnider
<murlidhar> thanks bsnider
<bsnider> no prob
<bsnider> now i'm going to go watch clint kill a lot of people
<MellowDude> how i get the alpha version of 8.10
<murlidhar> how to burn an iso file in xcdburner
<alexandro> hi"/connect irc.ubuntu.com"
<alexandro> hi
<alexandro> hello
<murlidhar> how to burn an iso file in xcdroast
<LSD|Ninja> lol, that's even still around?
<alexandro> what up
<suornam> hi i installed nvidia-glx-177 with Driver "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and when i type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart i get this error message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<suornam> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<suornam> locate nvidia.ko gives me /lib/modules/2.6.27-2-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko /lib/modules/last-good-boot/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/177.70/2.6.27-2-generic/i686/module/nvidia.ko /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/177.70/build/nvidia.ko
<suornam> if i type sudo modprobe nvidia i get FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<suornam> i googled around for a few bugs because nvidia-glx-177 wouldn't install properly and it took me a while to even get that setup
<suornam> if anyone can help me get hardware 3d acceleration back again i'd really appreciate it
<suornam> for now i'm stuck with nv :(
<DanaG> suornam: sudo invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller stop && sudo invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller start
<suornam> DanaG: no luck it still fails. i'll check Xorg.0.log to find out why
<suornam> same line comes up from Xorg.0.log
<suornam> lsmod | grep nvidia comes up with nothing
<DanaG> Hmm, did the build by dkms_autoinstaller work?
<suornam> i think so, otherwise a .ko wouldn't appear right?
<suornam> i just fully updated too. nothing in the update seemed to suggest a fix :(
<suornam> just did a sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-177
<suornam> no errors or warnings from dpkg or otherwise
<suornam> DanaG: do you mind if i spam the channel with ~10 lines?
<suornam> it's the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log (at least the relevant nvidia bit)
<RAOF> Better to pastebin the whole thing.
<suornam> hmm, okay, i'll stop being lazy
<RAOF> No, keep being lazy.  Install pastebinit :)
<RAOF> Then run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<suornam> http://pastebin.com/d2b10f8a9 -> Xorg.0.log
<suornam> i think the bigger problem is that i can't get modprobe nvidia to work
<suornam> rather, sudo modprobe nvidia to be consistent
<suornam> oh you're joking
<suornam> sudo depmod -ae and sudo modprobe nvidia got it to load the module
<suornam> now to test if it works with accelerated graphics
<suornam> :)
<suornam> why isn't depmod -ae run by default on boot? i suppose i can add this to my /etc/rc.local, but that's a hack
<RAOF> suornam: File A Bug(tm)? :)
<suornam> perhaps. but i'm usually too shy and attribute it to some sort of mistake on my part
<suornam> so in the future, when i upgrade my kernel (which i suspect will happen a lot until the release of intrepid) what do i have to do with the graphics driver?
<suornam> i used to do everything from the nvidia installer before and depending on whether X didn't work, i'd reinstall the nvidia graphics driver
<RAOF> You shouldn't _have_ to do anything; it should just work (or, alternatively, fail to build the kernel module against the new kernel, in which case you wait for a new patch ;))
<suornam> today i decided to get rid of the installer and just use whatever the repositories give me
<suornam> ah, that's lovely
<suornam> thanks everyone. now back to doing real productive non-work again
<aimaz> I tried upgrading a virtual machine from 8.04 to intrepid using update-manager -d and I now have a kernel panic
<aimaz> I made a snapshot of the vm before the reboot, is this useful to developers?
<Hobbsee> aimaz: i believe that was documented (the fact that it didn't work) in the release notes, for the past few tribes.
<aimaz> yeah, I've spotted the bug in launchpad now
 * Hobbsee grumbles at compiz, freezing when it locks her screen.
<Hobbsee> and i actually discovered something bad, for when you press and hold the power button to power off a computer.  finally.
<LSD|Ninja> o_O
<Hobbsee> emma: btw, for u-restricted-extras, you'll find that each architecture has a different set of dependancies.  You're right on your guess that the different arches get different packages installed.
<Hobbsee> (if you were interested)
<Hobbsee> you'll also find that kubuntu, and xubuntu versions exist, as appropriate
<vistakiller> aimaz what cpu you have?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Apparently unsetting "unredirect fullscreen windows" will unkill your screensaver.
<vistakiller> try to enable VT-x/AMD-v
<aimaz> vistakiller: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz
<aimaz> VT-x is enabled in the VM settings
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh, that's interesting.  how and where do i set that?
<vistakiller> in generic pref
<vistakiller> but try to enable ineach virtual machine settings
<vistakiller> is two settings
<vistakiller> one in generic and on in virtual machine
<aimaz> ah yes, I only had the one
<aimaz> trying again
<vistakiller> right click in vm and settings
<aimaz> I have the one in VirtualBox preferences and in the vm settings screens both enabled now and it still happens unfortunatly
<vistakiller> i have done this and i can boot normal in ibex
<vistakiller> right click>settings>general>advanced>Enable Vt-x/AMD-v?
<aimaz> I've done that, do I need to set something in the host bios
<vistakiller> there is a bug report here take a look
<vistakiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.*-generic" [High,Fix committed]
<aimaz> yeah, I'm reading the comments on there, but some people seem to want it disabled and others want it enabled
<aimaz> very strange
<Oli``> Loads of python-using apps don't work for me (Software Sources, Gwibber, compiz). All their crashes end in "SystemError in <module>()" - any ideas?
<aimaz> Oli``: can you pastebin some more of the output from a couple?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: In compizconfig settings manager, core options.
<Oli``> aimaz: http://paste2.org/p/68949
<aimaz> "SystemError: error return without exception set" usually happens when you run a program and it exits with an error I believe
<Hobbsee> RAOF: will try that, thanks
<marekt> hi, do you know why knetworkmanager doesnt connect to the wifi?
<marekt> it did from live usb
<marekt> and also during first login
<aimaz> Oli``: what i mean is when the program runs a subprocess or perhaps uses a library
<aimaz> so it's not neccesarily a problem with the python
<Oli``> They're both locking up at gtk.gdk.threads_init() is that's a clue
<Oli``> (I hadn't noticed that before)
<Oli``> But if it's a subprocess, how would I trace that?
<aimaz> well you can probably see the python code for that function
<aimaz> python -c "import gtk;print gtk.__file__"
<aimaz> that will tell you where the gtk module is
<aimaz> the gdk module looks like a c module
<Oli``> yeah that came back with /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.pyc and that's a mildly binary file
<aimaz> pyc is the compiled form of the .py
<afief> Is is just me or can mplayer and avidemux really not exist together on the same system?
<afief> looks like each depends on a different lame library which will not cooperate
<RAOF> afief: That's entirely possible; mplayer needs a rebuild against the new lame, I believe.
<Hobbsee> dear eclipse, WTF are you on?  Please stop it.  kthxbye.
<Hobbsee> crazy data collector - although i guess this isn't the ubuntu version
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Trying to package 3.4, or just complaining about it in general? :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it wanted to submit data on how i was using the workbench.
<RAOF> That's a little crazy.
<RAOF> Argh.  Can you help me hit upstreams with a copyright stick?
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought, too.
<Hobbsee> grrr
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that doens't fix it.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you'd have thought i'd learn to close konvi *before* that happened.
<gnomefreak> anyone else not have a system beep?
<Pici> gnomefreak: snd_pcsp was blacklisted due to some issues with vmware crashing and also a horrible horrible screetching noise upon bootup.  See bug 246969.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246969 in module-init-tools "[Intrepid] snd_pcsp module causing lockup when running as a VMWare guest" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246969
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<gnomefreak> Pici: that is constand noise but im looking for a missing audible system beep (like the one you hear when you are pinged on IRC
<gnomefreak> constant
<Pici> gnomefreak: I thought that used the pc speaker.
<Myrtti> it does
<gnomefreak> it may i just got done reading it, the first half is all about vmware freezing on login
<Myrtti> I'm not running wmware and am not hearing any screetching noises - so I'll ignore that and enable the module
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Pici> Myrtti: Neither was I.
<gnomefreak> how to enable a blacklisted module?
<G_009> it does.. the issue i had with snd_pcsp was pulseaudio related, where all sound was being piped to pc speaker.. blacklisting said module was the solution
<Pici> gnomefreak: see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gnomefreak> just shy of rebuilding module-init-tools
<gnomefreak> ah
<Pici> gnomefreak: Thats where I got the bug# from/
<Myrtti> well... I'm not running pulse-audio on this machine, so I've got even less to worry
<gnomefreak> Pici: i see it at bottom
<gnomefreak> be back soon
<gnomefreak> Pici: worked like a charm thanks
<Pici> gnomefreak: anytime
<Dedi> LARTC - want to limit all upload from a specific ip to 20kb/s. anyone that knows it and want to save me alot of time to read into this topic? :D
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October. For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time. Only developers comfortable with recovering system from total system failure should use it.
<G_009> tried to use dictionary and it's results are blank for any word
<G_009> dictionary error: Error while looking up definition
<G_009> Connection timeout for the dictionary server at 'dict.org:2628'
<G_009> gvfsd crashed (again) right after login too
<electro> I've been getting an error recently since I installed KDE4.  "Error maximum number of clients in use".  Its not tied to Xlib as far as I can tell, but it refuses to open any new X apps until X is restarted.  Has anyone else run into this issue?  Thanks!
<hdevalence> hello. When I run apt-get upgrade I get a message saying "The following packages have been kept back: <list>". How do I find why they are being kep tback and fix it?
<JontheEchidna> they probably install new packages
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade packages that also install new packages
<hdevalence> ah. thanks, I'll try that
<hdevalence> learn something new every day :D
<hdevalence> JontheEchidna: When I run that it installs new ones and ugrades most of them but there are still a bunch that are kept back. Should I rerun apt-get dist-upgrade after it finishes?
<JontheEchidna> you could try sudo apt-get install on the few that didnt' get upgraged
<hdevalence> JontheEchidna: thanks
<mluser-home> Anyone know if intrepid networkmanager's vpn plugins are broken?
<cyphase> what's this new status icon in the user switcher?
<cyphase> ah, controlling pidgin.. it doesn't seem to work though..
<danbhfive> doesn't work, and I'm not sure I like it, since its also the shutdown menu.   I'd prefer to keep those separate, but I'm open..
<Oli``> I'm having real problems getting links to open in firefox (my default browser) from some apps. Opening a link from within xchat for example likes to flitter between epiphany and opera
<`Matir> Oli``, I had that same problem.  'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' fixed it for me.
<Oli``> Top sausage, `Matir! Thank you!
<`Matir> no problem
<DanielRM> cyphase: it controls Empathy, not Pidgin.
<DanielRM> Has anyone been having segfaults with Python apps?
<Oli``> DanielRM: not segfaults - but I've been having a few python apps that just won't load (they stumble when initing gtk)
<quentusrex> What is the best internal PCI wireless card to use with Ubuntu? Something that can handle WEP, and WPA's ? The most stable and easy to configure?
<void^> the "best" is a little difficult, i'm quite happy with my intel 3945
<cyphase> DanielRM: the patch says pidgin, and it's certainly interacting with pidgin in some way
<DanielRM> cyphase: it works very well with Empathy but I've seen nothing happen with Pidgin.
<DanielRM> cyphase: still, if the patch mentions interaction with Pidgin then I'm not one to argue.
<dominique> Is anyone else having problems with GNOME not starting up?
<DanielRM> cyphase: I would guess that it's designed for Empathy, though; there's been much discussion over replacing Pidgin with it, and the icons for the states also match Empathy's.
<DanielRM> dominique: in what way?
<cyphase> DanielRM: if i set a status in pidgin, it won't change in fusa, but if i set fusa to that status, it will change fusa to show that status. also, from any status, if i set fusa to online, it will change pidgin
<dominique> Well, I can log in, but then it gives the error "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds," and saves a logfile.  Should I paste my .xsessione-errors file somewhere so you can see it?
<dominique> .xsession-errors, I mean
<dominique> What's a good site to paste the content of .xsession-errors?  Since I don't want to spam by pasting it here.
<void^> pastebin.ca
<dominique> Okay, here's what the xsession-errors file looks like: http://pastebin.ca/1191608
<void^> some Xgl issue probably (why use Xgl anyway?)
<dominique> I'll try uninstalling it, then
<hardy> Hi, I have Radeon 3450 card in my new laptop, and I guess I am using the radeon driver but lsmod doesn't display it, any explanation?
<cyphase> DanielRM: btw.. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/f/fast-user-switch-applet/fast-user-switch-applet_2.22.0+svn20080815-0ubuntu1/changelog
<Cycom> are the mirrors slow today?
<Oli``> Is the mouse not turning off the screensaver a known issue?
<IdleOne> Oli``: I am having the same issues. have to hard reboot :/
<IdleOne> very annoying
<Matir`> Anyone else having frequent X lockups when X is idle?
<Oli``> IdleOne: oh pressing an key on the keyboard fixes mine - so it's not *that* annoying.. I just wondered if I had broken something on my own or if it was a wider issue
<Matir`> reboot issue?
<x1250> wouldn't be best that the Add/Remove application didn't show at all packages that can't be removed? Its kind of silly that shows packages which only can be removed using the console or synaptic
<_debg_> hi. any one got the wifi plasmoid working on kde 4.1 ? All I see after installing is just an empty box ..
<Myrtti> whut, no moosplash on intrepid yet? I is disappointed :-þ
<hardy> Cycom: it's you who gave me  some hints yesterday with ati?
<hardy> There is something wrong here. My Radeon 3450 3D features are not supported under the free radeon driver yet, and I cannot use fglrx under my new xorg 7.4 because fglrx is not supported yet, but glxinfo show direct rendering = yes!!
<electro> On an ASA, with filtering outbound traffic, if I try to initiate a connection over a blocked port, does the RST,ACK appear to be from the IP of the far end or the ASA itself?
<Matir`> hardy, VESA now supports direct rendering, it's just not hardware accelerated
<hardy> Matir`: what VESA means here? I am using radeon, no?
<Matir`> hardy: VESA is the default fallback driver.  If you are using the radeon driver (and "renderer" in glxinfo shows that) and you have direct rendering, then you should have hardware acceleration
<dominique> When I try to startx, it says "no screens found".  Here's the last part of the Xorg.0.log file: http://pastebin.ca/1191683
<hardy> Matir`: glxinfo shows 'OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer', so this means I am using VESA not radeon?
<Matir`> yep
<Matir`> that's my understanding, anyway
<dominique> Does anybody else have the "no screens found" problem?
<crdlb> dominique: you cannot use fglrx at the moment
<crdlb> if you card is reasonably old, switch to "ati" for the open source driver
<crdlb> otherwise you'll need to use vesa
<dominique> Ah, mmkay
<dominique> How would I switch to the vesa driver?
<crdlb> well, what model ATI card is it?
<dominique> RC410 Radeon Xpress 200M?
<crdlb> just use the open source driver then
<crdlb> edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "ati"
<crdlb> and uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx if you want 3d acceleration to work
<dominique> Kay, I'll try that
<dominique> Thanks for the help ;D
<dominique> If I'm not back, it probably worked.
<electro> I've been getting an error recently since I installed KDE4.  "Error maximum number of clients in use".  Its not tied to Xlib as far as I can tell, but it refuses to open any new X apps until X is restarted.  Has anyone else run into this issue?  Thanks!
<dominique> I replaced fglrx with ati in xorg.conf, and now at least X starts up, but the mouse/cursor is completely unresponsive.
<crdlb> dominique: pastebin your full Xorg.0.log
<dominique> http://pastebin.ca/1191724
<crdlb> dominique: is xserver-xorg-input-mouse installed?
<crdlb> also, you'll need to reboot completely for 3d acceleration since fglrx module is apparently still loaded
<dominique> Yep, it's installed.  And I've rebooted twice already, also trying the vesa drivers.
<crdlb> oh, I just noticed lines 43 to 45
<crdlb> those really should be at least (WW) ...
<dominique> Hmm
<dominique> Should I change the input device to Synaptics Touchpad?
<dominique> And should I change the "glx" module to something else?
<dominique> Be back a bit later.
<x1250> Matir`, I have this line in glxinfo, does it mean I'm using hardware accel?
<x1250> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<Matir`> yep, if direct rendering is yes as well
<Abed> can connect linux to a particual device
<DrHalan1> hey
<DrHalan1> i cant startup software-sources anymore. it directly crashes. synaptic works fine though
<DrHalan1> did taht occur to someone already
<bsnider> anyone having trouble with ubuntu-system-panel?
<DrHalan1> bsnider:  no but with software sources..
<Ampelbein> DrHalan1: happens for me to.
<DrHalan1> what does your apport say
<Ampelbein> DrHalan1: You filed a bug already?
<DrHalan1> mine mentions nvidia glx
<Ampelbein> DrHalan1: Where? In non-free kernel modules? Thats ok.
<DrHalan1> no didnt file it yet
<DrHalan1> just occured
<DrHalan1> updateing sources trough synaptic works fine
<x1250> Matir`, yes, direct rendering is yes too, thanks
<Ampelbein> DrHalan1: see bug #263767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263767 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk crashed with SystemError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263767
<DrHalan1> Ampelbein: yeah thats it thanks
<DrHalan1> was someone able to compile pidgin 2.5.1 alread
<DrHalan1> it has some problems with the perl package
<x1250>  no nautilus open terminal in repos? :(
<DrHalan1> cause you cant nistall perl-2.8 on intrepid
<DrHalan1> x1250: what do you mean?
<x1250> DrHalan1, I can't find that nautilus extension on the repos
<DrHalan1> ah okay
<x1250> damn, I need my fglrx driver :(, radeon driver is not good enough for 3D.
<DrHalan1> i need em too :P
<DrHalan1> but you can jsut wait for amd to fix it
<DrHalan1> do you guys know why i cant select zlib license on google code?
<pwnguin> well, we dont run google code
<DrHalan1> yeah i know
<pwnguin> but i hear they want to stop license profileration, so they dont let you use it
<DrHalan1> was just wondering if zlib isnt that popular as source license
<pwnguin> i dont think you can use agpl either
<pwnguin> is zlib even OSI?
<DrHalan1> artistic gpl ? tahts possible
<DrHalan1> yeah it is osi
<lukehasnoname> There is/was a drama about how google was indirectly supressing the use of AGPL because it would force them to disclose any code they use in THEIR services.
<lukehasnoname> Affero GPL
<DrHalan1> oh im not so much used to license
<DrHalan1> i just though i could make parts of my code opensouce
<DrHalan1> and zlib is small and really liberal
<lukehasnoname> BSD/MIT is 'liberal' too, let me go read zlib
<DrHalan1> zlib allows everythhing but you must not claim that its your coded
<DrHalan1> code*
<lukehasnoname> that's basically BSD, but I must admit I like zlib's wording better. in any case, for your purposes, I would bet BSD would serve well.
<DrHalan1> hm
<DrHalan1> i dont think theyll kill me if i just set it to bsd
<DrHalan1> is there any difference to "new BSD"?
<lukehasnoname> no
<lukehasnoname> use "new"
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<trontonic> Hi, dpkg --configure -a doesn't want to complete. I would be happy if I could reset it somehow - I know which package is causing problems. Any ideas?
<trontonic> Setting up libc6 (2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6) ...
<trontonic> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<trontonic> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<trontonic> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<trontonic> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<trontonic> I have reported it as a bug, but I still need a workaround
<Oli``> Well I'm in a bit of a bother. I forced python-gobject to an older version to see if it fixed a bug I'm having because somebody in the thread suggested that it worked. It hasn't made any difference and when I try to force it back to the current version or mark it for upgrade, it says it needs to remove almost every facet of ubuntu-desktop. How can I get it back to a current version?
<bsnider> everybody probably has that problem right now
<bsnider> which version of python-gobject do you have now?
<Oli``> bsnider: 2.15.2-0ubuntu1
<bsnider> yeah, that's what i've got too
<Oli``> and latest is 2.15.3-0ubuntu2
<bsnider> right
<bsnider> i'm leaving it alone
<Oli``> oh right - so I didn't actually force it anywhere, it's just knackered?
<bsnider> i've got the same problem and i didn't force anything
<IdleOne> Oli``: I have 15.2 installed and 15.3 as candidate but it is being held back
<IdleOne> it is global issue it seems not just you
<Oli``> Well that's a weight off my shoulders. I hate it when I break things unnecessarily =)
<bsnider> probably something to do with dependencies or the numbering systme being fried on that package. it will be withdrawn and reissued
<bsnider> that package says it depends on python greater than or equal to 2.4 BUT not as high as 2.6, which uh... whatever
<siegie> Wil the language packages for kde4 be updated anywhere soon? kde-l10n-nl
<x1250> no beagle in universe repo? I want to try it, since I dropped tracker.
<RAOF> Yes, beagle's in Universe.
<bsnider> beagle is in universe
<x1250> bah, can't find it, I'll change my repos then
<bsnider> your sources.llist must be a bit bleeped up
<electro> I've been getting an error recently since I installed KDE4.  "Error maximum number of clients in use".  Its not tied to Xlib as far as I can tell, but it refuses to open any new X apps until X is restarted.  Has anyone else run into this issue?  Thanks!
<x1250> lol, my local chilean repository was missing 19.000 packages :S. Changed to germany and now I found beagle.
<x1250> is software-properties-gtk buggy? I had to change the repos by hand in sources.list; it died saying: SystemError: error return without exception set
<edgy> Hi, I cannot log to kubuntu any more after latest updates, is it only me? how can I debug this?
<JontheEchidna> what happens when you try?
<edgy> JontheEchidna: I just found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/258861 I would try his trick to remove that file, may be it works
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258861 in kdebase-workspace "Plasma crashes with some widgets" [Undecided,Fix released]
<JontheEchidna> so you can log in, but you get a grey screen?
<JontheEchidna> well, white
<edgy> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> then plasma is crashing on startup and yes, that trick probably would work
<x1250> try rm -rf your ~/.kde4, but you'll lose any custom config you had before. It worked for me a lot when I was using kde4 alpha 3..96 on debian
<x1250> 3.96*
<x1250> or better rename it :P
<DanaG> YEah.  rm is bad advice; mv is better.
<s000501> Some tips if I could safely use rsync version 3 in Ubuntu 8.04 through backporting from Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<x1250> anyone having this horrible dependency problem today? http://paste.ubuntu.com/42849/
<DanaG> Ooh... 105 updates.
<DanaG>  Yay:  "      - No more overlapping desktop icons, when files are added or volumes mounted while Nautilus is not running. This is implemented with metadata timestamps when the desktop icons are laid out."
<x1250> my deadly upgrade says:   python-gobject: Breaks: python-gtk2 (< 2.13) but 2.12.1-6ubuntu1 is installed.
<DrHalan1> DanaG:  yeah sounds cool
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-03
<ghindo> Hi, is anybody else having trouble updating python-gobject?
<RAOF> Yes, everybody.
<RAOF> There's some (presumably temporary) archive skew; nothing to see here.
<ghindo> Ah, cool.
<ghindo> RAOF: Thanks
<theunixgeek> Is there a package available that has libgtk2.0-dev and all its dependencies in it?
<RAOF> theunixgeek: Yes.  libgtk2.0-dev
<RAOF> I'm obviously confused as to what you actually want.
<theunixgeek> RAOF: but then it has to download all the dependencies' packages with it
<theunixgeek> I'm looking for an all-in-one
<theunixgeek> because I don't have internet on my Linux computer :(
<theunixgeek> I want to wget the package from my mac
<RAOF> Right.  So, that's not the way we work, so there isn't such a package.
<RAOF> On the other hand, there are tools to create a script which will download the package and all its dependencies.
<theunixgeek> RAOF: I know but some of the downloaded packages didn't install correctly :/
<theunixgeek> namely libc6
<trontonic> I'm having trouble with libc6 too
<RAOF> You were using apt-zip?
<theunixgeek> RAOF: synaptic
<RAOF> Oh, that includes the apropriate functionality?  Awesome.
<RAOF> Anyway, so we've moved on to your _acutal_ problem then; libc6 hasn't installed correctly.
<RAOF> Got the dpkg output for trying to install libc6?
<theunixgeek> RAOF: yes - that it installs correctly :)
<RAOF> Ok.  So, how about the _failed_ dpkg log? :)
<theunixgeek> RAOF: nothing :)
<RAOF> Ah.  It now works, then.  Great.
<theunixgeek> I have to go now, good night
<bsnider> the python-gobject problem has been fixed
<doggymenz> in 8.10 final, will audio finally not fuckup?
<doggymenz> so i can listen rhythmbox and watch youtube?
<void^> look into libflashsupport, and bug adobe about their bugs? :)
<doggymenz> isnt this a problem of pulseaudio?
<doggymenz> its not only adobe, i cant use rhythmbox and eSpeak or Festival together at same time either
<doggymenz> flash works great when you dont use rhythmbox, and rhythmbox works great when you dont use flash
<doggymenz> its not flash problem, its integration problem
<doggymenz> both apps work fine alone, just not together
<void^> looks like your soundcard doesn't support hardware mixing, so you'll always have some amount of trouble
<doggymenz> works great in windows
<void^> now the issue is if pulseaudio is active, all apps using pulseaudio will run fine but others won't be able to use the soundcard
<doggymenz> you can play flash and rhythmbox at same time?
<void^> if pulseaudio is on standby a single other app works
<void^> windows drivers always do software mixing
<doggymenz> then linux should do software mixing too
<void^> you can also set up alsa to do software mixing of course
<RAOF> doggymenz: pulseaudio _does_ do software mixing :)
<void^> yes, for those apps that support it which is probably most now. there's also a wrapper for oss available, padsp
<doggymenz> obviously not, else rhythmbox would be able to work together with flash, eSpeak, Festival, etc, it dont
<RAOF> There are some integration problems; it'd be nice to turn on ALSA->pulse by default, too.
<void^> flash is just a piece of garbage software. they've quite literally "outsourced" the problem by introducing support for this liblfashsupport thingie
<doggymenz> yeah, flash on linux works garbage
<RAOF> Flash 10 is much better about not abusing the ALSA API, too.
<void^> i don't know those other applications
<doggymenz> poor performance too
<doggymenz> i wonder why ALSA dont do software mixing
<intangir> i just booted the intrepid disk
<intangir> goes to a black screen
<LSD|Ninja> doggymenz: because open source devs are lazy
<void^> it _can_ do, but it nomally doesn't since hardware mixing is better
<intangir> when i try to shutdown my computer it shows the ubuntu progress screen for shutting down ;)
<doggymenz> and why is software mixing needed? doesnt all audio since 10 years do hardware mixing?
<RAOF> doggymenz: It does.  But pulseaudio doesn't use it, because it introduces unpredictable latency.
<void^> yours doesn't?
<intangir> all the older versions for the last few years have worked fine on my hardware
<RAOF> doggymenz: Audio hardware is moving to the CPU, now that they're infinitely fast.
<intangir> doggymenz: alot of hardware doesnt do hardware mxing
<intangir> all the AC97 stuff doesnt
<intangir> and that is probably about the most common audio hardware now
<LSD|Ninja> yeah, and AC'97 has only been around for like, 10 years
<LSD|Ninja> The reason this problem continues to exist even after all this time is laziness, pure and simple
<intangir> also with software mixing you can set volume levels and outputs stream by stream
<intangir> you cant do that with hardware mixing
<intangir> thats already, with pulseaudio
<intangir> later who knows what kind of effects/filters youll be able to do stream by stream
<doggymenz> yeah, effects/filters would be awesome
<RAOF> Well, there's already positional effects, but that's more for sound notifications than anything else.
<doggymenz> like if i use a microphone, it make me sound like a girl lool
<void^> pulseaudio is quite nice, though i usually use it just to redirect audio to another room easily
<intangir> doggymenz: they have that with direct audio on windows ,but it would be cool to have weird effects like that on linux too
<doggymenz> yeah
<doggymenz> didnt know they have that
<intangir> ive heard people using it on ventrilo
<intangir> which runs on linux ;)
<doggymenz> oh cool
<doggymenz> they sound like girl?
<intangir> they sound like a chipmunk more like
<doggymenz> hehe
<intangir> also like a scary low voice hehe
<intangir> you can do weird effects
<doggymenz> wonder if it can make me sound scottish
<intangir> doubtful
<doggymenz> hehe
<crimsun> I'd like to clear the misconception that ALSA doesn't do "software mixing" by default.  It does, and in fact, has since 1.0.9b.
<intangir> i had the dmix .. thing
<intangir> since for a long time
<intangir> it does software mixing
<doggymenz> yeah, but with bad latency?
<intangir> i havent noticed much latency issue with it
<crimsun> no, with tolerable and mostly negligible latency.
<intangir> like maybe 200ms at most? i dont know
<doggymenz> oh
<crimsun> all the "horrible latency" FUD is just that.  FUD.
<x1250> how could pulseaudio have better latency than alsa? is that possible? :S
<intangir> pulse is pretty damn badass though
<void^> crimsun: ah. didn't know that. might be why i'm rarely encountering issues on non-hardwaremixing boards these days :)
<intangir> pulse even has a new method they are going to use thats going to be super awesome
<intangir> it does weird stuff with buffering
<intangir> there will be like zero latency
<intangir> i forget what they were calling it
<crimsun> x1250: glitch-free in git has smarter semantics.
<intangir> it may be out by now.. oh ya glitch free
<void^> one disadvantage of pulseaudio is noticeable cpu overhead
<intangir> im loving pulse
<intangir> it can do amazing things. like this listen.. i have a server with NO AUDIO HARDWARE
<intangir> i can run pulse, i can run audio streams to 'null streams' and then use that null stream as a recording source
<crimsun> void^: by default, yes, because speex-3 is used.  speex-1 has virtually unnoticable difference in resampling (to the user's ears) with lower CPU usage.
<intangir> and then broadcast xmms audio over ventrilo on a machine with no soundcard
<intangir> its pretty sweet
<intangir> you can do tons of other amazing things with it
<intangir> you could sorta do it with .. arts? i think before. but it was a tremendous pain in the ass to setup
<intangir> and you had to do it EVERYTIME you wanted to run it
<intangir> and also it required tons of utils
<crimsun> there's so much confusion and FUD surrounding Linux audio that I'm giving a talk on it at OhioLinuxFest.
<intangir> now i configure it once, and it remembers the settings and works, with no more than the default installed tools
<void^> crimsun: right, thanks. i'll take a look on their site and read up before talking more garbage :]
<intangir> i was skeptical of pulse audio at first but i am totally loving it
<intangir> and it works with all the other sound library.. things
<intangir> like oss apps can use it with padsp
<doggymenz> crimsun, does Vista or Mac OS X have better audio than Linux?
<intangir> and alsa apps can output to pulse instead of soundcard
<crimsun> doggymenz: that's a contextless and thus, unanswerable, question.
<intangir> ive never seen features like pulse has in windows
<intangir> windows has other features thatl inux doesnt have yet though
<intangir> but i think the windows features are more of things youd never use. and dont care about
<doggymenz> someone should make comparison
<crimsun> intangir: padsp suffers the same drawbacks that every preloadable library for Linux audio does.
<intangir> and the linux features are things youd never think of, but once you have them holy shit are they ever badass
<intangir> crimsun: what drawbacks?
<crimsun> intangir: OSS relies on mixing semantics that cannot be done reliably from userspace.
<crimsun> that is why OSS has always done mixing in kernelspace.
<intangir> im not sure what that means really, im using it though and it seems fine
<intangir> havent had any problems with it
<intangir> actually it works better than OSS did
<crimsun> intangir: try using padsp with multiple OSS apps that rely on mmap access.
<bsnider> i'd say vista's userspace sound system is better than pulse right now
<doggymenz> can you apply effect to a stream? like if i play piano, it will sound like piano is inside draculas 1800 year old stone castle?
<crimsun> bsnider: I disagree w/ that assessment under the most common Vista uses.
<bsnider> because all volume control is on one easy pane even for apps that don't normally have volume controls but do use sound
<intangir> crimsun: im using it with wine
<intangir> i use it on ventrilo and world of warcraft
<intangir> they both share it fine
<intangir> without any issues, with real OSS and also with alsa i had tons of lock ups, crashes, and it would just stop working without any obvious error.. other than no audio
<crimsun> intangir: now try it on a different audio chipset that doesn't support it.
<intangir> but with pulse ive had 0 issues
<intangir> im using it on a soundblaster live, and an AC97 thing
<intangir> it can even play to both at once
<crimsun> intangir: of course, those both are mmapable.  And they're both AC'97, BTW.
<crimsun> or to be pedantic, they both implement some AC'97 spec revision.
<crimsun> bsnider: I certainly do not disagree that UI is much better integrated in Vista.
<crimsun> you should keep an eye on what Fedora 10 offers in terms of integration.
<bsnider> pulse does this too, but not so conveniently
<bsnider> a pulse plugin for alsamix that integrates volume controls for apps would be nice
<doggymenz> does it exist those voice alter machines that the murderer guy uses when he calls up the victims on the phone in movies?
<doggymenz> they exist in real?
<crimsun> vocoders?  Of course.
<doggymenz> oh
<crimsun> bsnider: if I understand what you're alluding to, that's being tackled at both the app and the PA layers.
<doggymenz> can you have a virtual software vocoder in linux?
<crimsun> currently - at least in GNOME - the mixer controls are a mess.  Per-app volumes are utterly discombobulated.
<bsnider> vista not only has volume controls for apps that don't normally have them, like msn messenger, the control is persistent even whent he app isn't actually using sound, which is superior to what pulse does
<crimsun> bsnider: as I mentioned, that's being addressed in PA and in GNOME apps.
<intangir> alls i know is pulse audio is kicking ass for me
<intangir> also intrepid wont boot for me!
<intangir> thats why i came in here
<bsnider> the volume control in pulse for pidgin will come and go too quickly to be useful
<bsnider> i hope fedora does fix it
<intangir> it shows loading, then goes toa  ablack screen, till i close it
<intangir> till i hit power i mean
<intangir> anyone else here still use xmms ;)
<intangir> i havent found another player than can be used for an AUDIO and VIDEO playlist
<bsnider> why would i?
<bsnider> banshee
<intangir> a searchable playlist too
<intangir> uses mplayer plugin to play movies
<intangir> i like mplayer out of all the movie players best
<bsnider> can't kmplayer do that?
<bsnider> or kplayer?
<bsnider> or smplayer?
<intangir> i havent tried any of those
<intangir> plays audio, and video, with a playlist, and its searchable?
<crimsun> bsnider: that, too, is being addressed.
<intangir> and hotkeyable
 * crimsun chuckles
<crimsun> all these problems are known and WIP
<bsnider> crimsun, not to be a buttinski here, but how do you know?
<crimsun> intangir: where does the boot sequence fail?
<crimsun> bsnider: I formerly maintained Ubuntu's audio infrastructure.
<bsnider> is your first name lennart?
<crimsun> bsnider: no, Daniel.
<intangir> crimsun: once it should be opening X
<crimsun> bsnider: however, you can follow Lennart's work
<bsnider> who mantains it now?
<crimsun> bsnider: Luke Yelavich
<bsnider> oh, that's right
<bsnider> i'm using his ppa pulse 9.11 packages right now
<bsnider> they are starting to replace all of that "sink" crap with the actual sound card names
<bsnider> that's good
 * RAOF should really file a bug about those; glitch-free seems to interact badly with hda_intel
<crimsun> RAOF: that's our fault; we're not using git.
<crimsun> (rather, a git snapshot)
<RAOF> crimsun: I thought we'd pulled in the alsa patches needed to make it work?  Am I wrong?
<crimsun> namely, we need to use alsa-lib 1.0.18 + 2 git patches and PA git.
<crimsun> (that should be 1.0.18rc, obviously)
<bsnider> i  use hda intel and pulse 9.11 and it works fine here
<bsnider> the roof hasn't crashed in
<crimsun> bsnider: "hda intel" doesn't mean a thing.
<RAOF> bsnider: You don't get annoying crackles with mini-xruns?
<crimsun> bsnider: different HDA codecs use different buffering techniques.
<doggymenz> i think Intel HDA means that it conforms to the Intel Azalia spec
<bsnider> how would you define a mini-xrun?
<doggymenz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_High_Definition_Audio
<intangir> k i gotta go. laters
<RAOF> A buffer underrun that's small enough to result in a 'crackle' or 'pop' in the music.
<crimsun> doggymenz: no, it means it implements - in some fashion - Azalia.  There is no such thing as "conforming" to it, which is why there are hundreds of quirk entries in the sound driver code.
<bsnider> i haven't heard anything like that
<doggymenz> oh
<bsnider> audio preview doesn't work, but i'm sure that's something else
<crimsun> RAOF: (I suppose you may be able to convince Luke to work at alsa-lib git and PA git, but I don't make any claim on his time)
<RAOF> crimsun: It's not in Intrepid yet; I should file the bug to either prevent it entering or ensure it enters with newer alsa-lib.
<crimsun> RAOF: _some_ of those symptoms can be worked around by tweaking fragment parameters for PA, but that's hardly scalable across audio hardware.
<RAOF> And Luke's on holiday at the moment, I think.
<doggymenz> x is broken in intrepid? why my xchat and firefox have broken rendering?
<RAOF> doggymenz: Not here.
<crimsun> he deserves it.  Picking up what he has been doing is hardly a breeze :)
<bsnider> i thought the latest alsa was already int he kernel
<LSD|Ninja> The drivers in the kernel tend to be slightly behind the ones in the external package. For the most part though, the ones in the kernel are the way to go
<ryanpg> anyone know if X.Org 7.4 / X Server 1.5 is going to be in intrepid?
<doggymenz> yes
<doggymenz> it will
<ryanpg> nice, and also DRI2 and KMS?
<ryanpg> and therefore GEM too?
<doggymenz> no, not DRI2 because it was delayed because Intel switched from TTM to GEM
<doggymenz> KMS i dont know what is
<ryanpg> kernel mode setting
<doggymenz> dont know about that
<RAOF> No.  None of those things are in drm master.
<ryanpg> bummer
<RAOF> But Xorg 7.4 is in, we've got 1.5rc6 at the moment.
<doggymenz> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjYzNw -- Xorg 7.4 have no DRI2
<ryanpg> but xorg 7.4 should have GEM support for intel though yes?
<RAOF> No.
<ryanpg> ugh
<RAOF> GEM doesn't actually have much to do with Xorg, anyway.
<RAOF> It's for the drm.
<ryanpg> RAOF, it's just a feature of the intel driver correct?
<ryanpg> I mean as of now
<RAOF> Not really.  It's partial GPU API.
<RAOF> s/GPU/GPU memory/
<ryanpg> right, it replaces TTM
<RAOF> Again, not really.
<RAOF> :)
<ryanpg> but I thought all the TTM stuff was taken out of the current intel driver?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> But that's because their hardware is crap.
<RAOF> For cards with real resources (actual onboard VRAM, for example), TTM still makes some sense.
<RAOF> radeon is currently having a GEM+TTM makeover, I believe.  And nouveau has some of that, too.
<ryanpg> but why did you say GEM won't be supported by 7.4?
<RAOF> Because GEM isn't something that Xorg needs to 'support'.
<ryanpg> seems like (as I said) it's more of a driver/mesa implementation
<RAOF> It's actually lower level than that.
<DanaG> wtf... (vboxgtk:16242): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file '/home/dana/vboxgtk.glade'
<RAOF> Neither X nor mesa really need to care about GEM.
<ryanpg> oh ok... semantics... the intel driver and mesa that ships with intrepid will have GEM
<ryanpg> lol, well RAOF I'm too dense for this I guess... thanks for trying to get me to understand though
<RAOF> No, it won't.  Because that requires git snapshots of various branches.
<DanaG> self.base_path = os.getcwd() + '/'
<DanaG> Is it just me.... or is that way wrong?
<DanaG> Wrong, as in... I sure don't install packages there!
<RAOF> Seems pretty unreasonable, yes.
<ryanpg> I guess I can always build mesa and intel and a KMS kernel too :)
<RAOF> If you run "git clone" against drm, mesa, and xf86-video-intel, you won't get any GEM code.
<RAOF> (You additionally need to checkout the various branches)
<ryanpg> looks like they merged the gem branch to main a couple weeks ago
<ryanpg> http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel.git;a=commit;h=08326827fdb8abecbff20c7b051537dbad433c40
<RAOF> Oh, cool.
<RAOF> I don't follow intel too closely.  My interest is with nouveau.
<doggymenz> i have gf8600, but nvidia sucks, they only can make proprietary device driver, and dont want make open source, so i think they are assholes, and i dont like them
<doggymenz> next time, i dont buy nvidia
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<doggymenz> Intel had open source for GMA chipset, and ATI has open source for Radeon
<doggymenz> now even VIA has make some open source, i read on slashdot
<doggymenz> only nvidia dont want
<LSD|Ninja> ...
 * DanaG ♥ ATI.
<JontheEchidna> I just hope nvidia releases legacy drivers soon
<doggymenz> legacy driver?
<JontheEchidna> that work with the latest xorgf
<JontheEchidna> *xorg
<JontheEchidna> 96.x series and 71.x
<doggymenz> my 177 driver work on gf8600 on xorg in
<doggymenz> oh, they old
<LSD|Ninja> If I were them I'd be taking my time too
<doggymenz> yeah, they must update those
<doggymenz> yeah, they want take time be lazy to make you buy new
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<doggymenz> if it was open source, it could be compiled for new xorg long time ago
<LSD|Ninja> doggymenz: Dude, there is a world outside your mums basement. Go out into it, please.
<doggymenz> ???
<doggymenz> why?
<doggymenz> you are nvidia fanboy
<doggymenz> ?
<doggymenz> or maybe you think its good to wait and take time and not update legacy driver? well, i think its being an asshole who is mean to customer
 * JontheEchidna just sighs and goes off to bed
<ryanpg> and mesa added some level of GEM support to main too
<ryanpg> so mesa 7.1 and git driver-intel should = GEM I think...
<DanaG> My next laptop will have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD3650 (or Mobility FireGL V5700).
<RAOF> ryanpg: But GEM doesn't get you anything interesting.  All you really want is DRI2
<doggymenz> what is GEM good for?
<doggymenz> what is DRI2 good for?
<bsnider> gem manages memory
<doggymenz> what is good for lol
<RAOF> GEM is good for implementing DRI2.  DRI2 is good for fixing 3d + Composite
<doggymenz> but i already have compiz
<doggymenz> why should i care about GEM or DRI2?
<bsnider> using which driver?
<ryanpg> well, dri2 is something I look forward to
<ryanpg> GEM helps with EXA performance
<doggymenz> i use nvidia-177
<doggymenz> what EXA good for?
<bsnider> then you already have a much better 3d/opengl than intel or ati will ever have
<ryanpg> accelerating fun the stuff
<crdlb> nvidia has their own stack for _everything_
<doggymenz> oh
<crdlb> they even replace the glx module in xserver-xorg-coer
<crdlb> core*
<doggymenz> too bad they wont share :(
<DanaG> I'd rather have open-source, myself.
<bsnider> nvidia implements opengl 2.1.2 on linux, nobody else comes close to that
<bsnider> even apple doesn't have 2.1
<bsnider> apple has 2.0
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> but now is opengl 3.0 released
<doggymenz> ati and intel dont have opengl 2.1?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> they have 1.3
<doggymenz> oh, wow that sucks
<doggymenz> 1.3 is like what? 15 years old?
<bsnider> yeah, tell me about it
<bsnider> with no memory manager (before gem)
<LSD|Ninja> meh, I stopped caring about OpenGL years ago
<doggymenz> i dont know what memory manager is good for
<bsnider> using your graphics card's ram
<DanaG> nvidia also has this habit of breaking my consoles if you VT-switch too much.
<bsnider> the only way to get opengl 3.0 right now is to use windows, which is strange because microsoft isn't a member of the chronos group and doesn't know anything about opengl
<doggymenz> oh
<bsnider> chronos's leading member, apple, doesn't even properly implement it
<crdlb> opengl 3.0 doesn't really offer anything over 2.0
<crdlb> they cut all the cool stuff
<bsnider> the two upcoming updates will
<bsnider> but i'm sure tungsten will get around to implementing opengl 3.xx in gallium3d, which will then lead to open source drivers for ati and intel...some time in the 24th century
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> what gallium3d good for?
<doggymenz> what is memory manager good for?
<crdlb> gallium is for making mesa a useful platform for a modern 3d driver
<doggymenz> oh
<bsnider> your graphics card has ram all of its own. there needs to be a memory manager to deal with that ram and use it. currently, there isn't one for linux
<doggymenz> tungsten graphics website say "a group of graphics experts with an unrelenting desire to pursue state-of-the-art graphics technologies." but it still only has opengl 1.3 15 year old tech? not so state-of-the-art
<bsnider> that's what gem is
<doggymenz> ok, so there isnt a memory manager, but i can still use compiz and play portal and hl2 in wine, so what is memory manager good for?
<bsnider> your nvidia driver does have a memory manager
<bsnider> but it's a proprietary nvidia memory manager
<bsnider> it's not available to other graphics cards and can't be included int he linux kernel
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> seems like nvidia has done some amazing work that via, intel, ati, tungsten and nobody else has done - shame that they wont share it
<LSD|Ninja> meh
<bsnider> what's a shame is htat these issues have beena round for so long and nobody has fixed them
<doggymenz> but lately things are picking up and moving? arent they?
<bsnider> yes
<crdlb> doggymenz: they probably really can't (code licensing and patents) and it wouldn't really be helpful as it's all nvidia-specific
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> but obviously tungsten can do it
<bsnider> i'll believe it when i see it
<bsnider> right now gallium is vaporware
<bsnider> i hope they do it, but i'm not holding my breath
<crdlb> doggymenz: they're writing fresh code
<DanaG> Anybody else unable to type into this thing?  http://bestbuy.shoplocal.com/bestbuy/default.aspx?action=entryflash&adref=header&h=504
<doggymenz> i can type zipcode in the flash
<LSD|Ninja> not that it's any help in my case but same :P
<DanaG> Eeh, I had to copy and paste.
<osmosis> monitor power saving doesnt work. help.
<RAOF> Ok, that's a pretty screwy behaviour.  When I run emacs, it opens on the desktop _below_ my current one.  Thus neatly making it appear that it doesn't start at all!
<RAOF> laughtear: So, what's your problem?
<RAOF> (Note that some drivers are broken and beyond our control, care of crappy binary-blobness)
<laughtear> RAOF: i was using hardy heron, and upgraded to ibex within it, now my screen resolution is so low, and nvidia drivers stopped working
<RAOF> laughtear: What's your card?
<laughtear> RAOF: probably i must uninstall the old drivers and re-install them, but i'm not quite sure how to do it..
<RAOF> laughtear: Were you using the Ubuntu-supplied nvidia drivers before you upgraded?  And did you upgrade with update-manager?
<laughtear> RAOF: i have an nvidia 6600gt with 128mb memory, and a samsung 226bw monitor which has default 1680x1050 resolution.
<laughtear> i upgraded with upgrade manager by pressing alt-f2 and typing -d.
<laughtear> RAOF: nvidia drivers were the restricted ones probably
<RAOF> Hm, OK.  I believe it should have got everything working for you.  If you were using the Ubuntu-supplied drivers, this would be good to report as a bug against upgrade-manager.
<RAOF> So, can you pastebin the output of "aptitude search nvidia-glx"?
<laughtear> RAOF: sure, gimme a sec
<laughtear> RAOF: here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42958/
<RAOF> Hm.  That looks OK; you've got the right driver installed.
<laughtear> RAOF: so, now...? :)
<RAOF> Can you try "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source"?
<laughtear> ok, let me try it
<laughtear> after i begin the thing you just told, there appeared a colorful terminal (similar) screen asking me something more, about removing some packages etc... which should i choose?
<RAOF> What, really?
<laughtear> yep
<laughtear> :)
<RAOF> That surprises me :)
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the output?
<laughtear> well, i can, but it's turkish (the default language of this system)
<laughtear> so i think, it's better for us if i translate the text here?
<RAOF> Yeah, that'll do.
<RAOF> Alternatively, you could run "LC_ALL=C sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source" which should make it run in English.
<laughtear> at the top, the blue highlighted part, there are options like; actions, undo, packages, appearence etc.. (these are all in turkish)
<RAOF> Ah.
<laughtear> below; the unused packages listed: ida openssh-blacklist
<RAOF> You appear to have run "aptitude", rather than "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source"
<laughtear> below; the packages gonna be kept: i clamav etc...
<laughtear> well, i pasted what you wrote buddy..:)
<laughtear> and it asked my sudo password...
<RAOF> Let's try this then...
<laughtear> all rite
<laughtear> closing that window?
<RAOF> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-177-kernel-source"
<RAOF> Yeah, close it away.
<laughtear> doing that..:)
<laughtear> it says that it's done
<laughtear> now? reboot?
<RAOF> Yeah.  If it didn't fail, that should have everything set.
<laughtear> ok, thank you..:) hope to see you again..:)
<zerwas> Did someone successfully built Chrome?
<RAOF> Yes, but it doesn't actually do anything at all on linux at the moment.  There's no UI.
<RAOF> laughtear: Now, if everything is not working fine, you get to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<laughtear> okay, something changed about the system (the log off buttons etc..) but resolutions is the same
<RAOF> You're about to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log now, right?
<laughtear> here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42965/
<RAOF> :)
<laughtear> RAOF
<laughtear> :)
<RAOF> Ok.  Can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<laughtear> okay, a sec
<laughtear> RAOF: here sir...:) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42967/
<RAOF> That's fairly messed up.  How did you generate that?
<RAOF> For future reference: it's explicitly asking for a resolution of 640x480, making sure that the screen size can never get above that resolution, and asking for the vesa driver :)
<RAOF> laughtear: In particular, I'd suggest "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup" to move your old xorg.conf away, followed by "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate a new (hopefully) working one.
<laughtear> well, we just bought a tv, has an vga input, tried to use it to watch movies, as trying i also installed the nvidia x-server settings, etc etc...
<laughtear> RAOF: probably the backed up one is corrupted too. can't we built a new one for intrepid ibex, just asking..:S
<RAOF> In which case I'd suggest running "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview", to set up dual-head :)
<RAOF> laughtear: In particular, I'd suggest "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup" to move your old xorg.conf away, followed by "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate a new (hopefully) working one. <---------- This will create a new xorg.conf :)
<laughtear> RAOF: i gave up about that twin view subject, unfortunately i still use windows for movies..:(
<laughtear> okay....:)
<laughtear> done, but wonder if this is normal or not: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<laughtear> ...before reboot..:)
<RAOF> That's just fine.
<RAOF> Hm.
<laughtear> ok, rebooting...
<RAOF> I'd edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf before rebooting; make sure there isn't a line containing 'rgb.txt'
<laughtear> ok, let me check
<laughtear> i think there is not (could not find).
<RAOF> Good.  You should be good to go, then.
<laughtear> okay
<Jordan_U> Why is the Heron Desktop background named "warty-final-ubuntu" ?
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Hysterical rasins
<crdlb> the artists were on strike, so they recycled the image from warty
<Jordan_U> crdlb: Didn't Warty have the "controversial" backgrounds :)
<verwilst> tomorrow is alpha5 time
<laughtear> RAOF: i'm back with a better resolution: 800X600...:S:), after starting by choosing recovery and repair x-server configuration. then i uninstalled the nvidia x-server settings program... and i am here...:)
 * verwilst will download to take a first look
<verwilst> that brownish theme ive seen in a screenshot, is that the default in intrepid?
<laughtear> RAOF: i think i must uninstall (clean up whatever installed before) all nvidia drivers and install the latest ones
<laughtear> RAOF: there?..
<balachmar> Hi, any one else experiencing a black screen when trying to boot into the latest kernel?
<Hobbsee> yes
<balachmar> Am I right in thinking it is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/259007 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259007 in usplash "screen is black during boot time" [Undecided,New]
<balachmar> And should I report that with the second kernel I get no network connection in my VM? It seems to be the same as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/259133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259133 in ubuntu "[Intrepid] No network using Vmware Workstation" [Undecided,New]
<balachmar> However just removing splash from the latest kernel line, doesn't enable me to log into gnome. The screen starts flashing...
<Hobbsee> balachmar: fairly sure that's an old bug.
<Hobbsee> weird.
<balachmar> Hobbsee maybe that is because I am in a VM?
<Hobbsee> balachmar: could well be
<Hobbsee> (the first bug being old, that is)
<balachmar> yeah, the black screen is old. I know
<balachmar> hmmm, weird now it does go flashing anymore just stays black even witout the splash boot option...
<balachmar> no, that was my bad... I didn't remove the splash option. (used escape instead of return)
<balachmar> I have a screenshot of the error now..
<balachmar> However there is no error... See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/259007 for my findings.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259007 in usplash "screen is black during boot time" [Undecided,New]
<theholyduck> how "stable" is 8.10?
<theholyduck> compared to normal debian sid?
<theholyduck> since i need a up to date live cd install. that "Has" to be debian or a debian derative
<theholyduck> and ubuntu 8.10 is the only thing that seems to support my chipset :P
<theholyduck> the question would be, is it stable enough for me to get wifi networking to work on it and install debian sid with it?
<Hobbsee> it might work.  it might not.  at the moment, mine's rather tempramental about booting.
<theholyduck> i dont need it to work for more than half an hour :P
<theholyduck> the question is. WILL it?
<Ng> the answer is. try it :)
<theholyduck> yeah i guess i have to :P
<theholyduck> daily live would be the best choice right?
<Ng> most likely, alpha4 is a bit old now
<Ng> unless you fancy waiting for alpha5
<theholyduck> naw
<theholyduck> id rather have a working sid system
<theholyduck> i COULD try getting a daily build of the sid installer
<theholyduck> it MIGHT support my networking hardware
<theholyduck> well since i use a usb pen for the install. it doesnt really matter i guess
<Exilant> is adept supposed to work right now, or is that still unsolved?
<JontheEchidna> adept should work in Intrepid with the latest updates
<JontheEchidna> and it works for me :P
<Exilant> oh cool
<JontheEchidna> Earlier there still was the KDE3 version of adept which was missing KDE3 console
<JontheEchidna> and crashed on startup
<gnomefreak> it removes everything adept* if you upgrade/install adept
<JontheEchidna> yes, all the binaries are in one package now
<JontheEchidna> actually, binary
<gnomefreak> ah
<JontheEchidna> it takes command line args to determine whether it goes in updater, installer, or manager mode
<JontheEchidna> adept notifier was replaced by update-notifier-kde
<JontheEchidna> adept batch was replaced by install-package
<Exilant> ok, thanks
<Exilant> it indeed works
<Exilant> although not from the start menu
<Exilant> and i can't seem to find linux-image with it *confused*
<Exilant> What kind of index does that use, adeptt doesn't show digikam-kde4 if i search for it. xapian does and apt-cache search does.
<Exilant> *if i search for digikam
<schmidtm__> clamav-getfiles (2.0-4) has a dependy on libdebian-package-make-perl (>0.3) which is not in the repos at all
<vistakiller> hello world i begin upgrade my system kubuntu hardy to ibex
<vistakiller> i use my system from 7.04 and this is my third upgrade :D
<electro> I've been getting an error recently since I installed KDE4.  "Error maximum number of clients in use".  Its not tied to Xlib as far as I can tell, but it refuses to open any new X apps until X is restarted.  Has anyone else run into this issue?  Thanks!
<Adri2000> hmm, isn't gksu update-manager -d in hardy supposed to propose a dist-upgrade to intrepid?
<Adri2000> looks like using -c as well helped
<Adri2000> or maybe it's because I forgot the quotes around the command :)
<tomahasamoot> my apt database has a lock on it from a crashed program.  How do I remove the lock?
<Oli``> Why do all the CPU-usage-reporting tools fail spectacularly in Intrepid? htop, conky and gnome-system-monitor all occasionally report that I'm using anywhere between 200% and 6000% of my CPU =\
<DanielRM> Was anyone having segfaults with Python apps until today's updates?
<charliecb> hi all
<charliecb> Does anybody know why openoffice 3.0 is not available in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<`Matir> charliecb, probably because it has not been released yet
<Reed_Solomon> yo,  I got kubuntu intrepid working for the most part (including compiz and wifi) with my new SL400 thinkpad
<Reed_Solomon> although im using wicd instead of the kde wireless thing as that stopped working
<x1250> tomahasamoot, just delete it with sudo rm. The path should be part of the output on your screen
<Reed_Solomon> anyways, the new X auto-configuration thing is a bit confusing to me, anyone know how under the new regime to make it so that the middle thinkpad button can be used to scroll?
<Adri2000> I find my mouse (actually touchpad) to be pretty slow, altough I configured correctly System > Preferences > Mouse, any idea?
<Adri2000> also, I can't scroll anymore using the touchpad :/
<void^> synaptics driver not loaded/working
<Cycom> can someone pastebin a copy of their ~/.local/share/applications/alacarte-made.directory?   I'm having an error where it says mine doesn't exit when I try to use alacarte.  I can't edit the properties on a few items in alacarte.
<Cycom> exist*
<DanielRM> Cycom: one pastebin coming up.
<Cycom> DanielRM: thanks man.
<Cycom> it's just bizzare.  I can't find any documentation on what this file is or what it does...
<DanielRM> Hmmm.
<Cycom> and alacarte doesn't install it
<DanielRM> I don't have an alacarte-made.directory
<DanielRM> I have an alacarte-made.desktop, though.
<Cycom> what the heck?
<Cycom> DanielRM: what version of alacarte do you have installed?
<DanielRM> 0.11.5-1ubuntu1
<DanielRM> I think I know what the problem is.
<Cycom> same version as me...
<DanielRM> Have you made any custom folders in the menu using alacarte?
<DanielRM> The 'New Menu' option, I suppose it would be.
<Cycom> not using alacarte, but I have installed some packages that added menu items
<Cycom> the ubuntu studio packages
<DanielRM> They made a new directory?
<Cycom> it killed the icons for a few menu items and I was trying to restore them
<DanielRM> Or made a hidden one appear?
<Cycom> it made new ones, I think
<Cycom> but these are old directories that are having the problem...
<Cycom> like accessories has no icon except for a regular folder
<DanielRM> Well, my thought was that, since my alacarte-made.desktop contains the custom menu items I've added (latest OpenArena etc.), alacarte-made.directory would contain custom directories.
<Cycom> Accessories, Games, Internet, and Multimedia all lost their icons.
<Cycom> but multimedia is the only one with new items
<DanielRM> sudo aptitude purge alacarte, perhaps?
<DanielRM> That should purge the config files too.
<Cycom> been there, done that :/
<DanielRM> Hmmm.
<Cycom> I did a remove all through synaptic actually. let me try a real purge
<Cycom> nope. same problem after the purge
<DanielRM> I have no idea what the problem is. :S
<DanielRM> Does the file exist?
<Cycom> I may have figured it out.  Can you give me an ls of /usr/share/desktop-directories/ ?
<DanielRM> There isn't an alacarte-made.directory in there, if that's what you're hoping for.
<Cycom> no, not at all
<DanielRM> Wait a moment, then.
<DanielRM> I'll pastebin it.
<Cycom> is there an Accessories.directory in there?
<Cycom> that's the real key
<DanielRM> No.
<Cycom> hrm.
<Cycom> awright, pastebin it anyhow I suppose
<DanielRM> Cycom: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/38404
<Cycom> DanielRM: ugh. Just figured something out.  is there alacarte-made.directory in ~/.local/share/desktop-directories ?
<AndyCR> Well, I tried downloading the x86 livecd ISO image and burning it, but the installation process failed. I then re-burned it, but this time it wouldn't even boot completely. I then re-downloaded it and re-burned it twice, same thing both times. I've been using the same burner and media for other versions and it's worked fine. Anyone know what's wrong?
<AndyCR> (The Alpha 4 release)
<AndyCR> Is anyone having luck with the Alpha 4 release ISO?
<AndyCR> I'm beginning to wonder whether there's an issue with it
<AndyCR> For now I'm trying to update from 8.04 using update manager, but I'm not sure whether that will be "pure" enough
<AndyCR> (My wireless drivers are rather bad in 8.04, and they seemed to work perfectly the time I managed to get 8.10 to boot off the livecd, so I'm hoping it'll install the new drivers when it upgrades)
<DanielRM> Cycom: no.
<Cycom> DanielRM: bugger. I hate to be a pain, but can you pastebin an ls of that too?
<DanielRM> AndyCR: generally it's advised to install rather than upgrade.
<DanielRM> Cycom: sure. And it's not being a pain at all. :)
<DanielRM> Cycom: I've had bad experiences with applications menus recently.
<DanielRM> Cycom: although that was, admittedly, a different environment.
<AndyCR> DanielRM: Thanks. Any idea why the install would fail so many times? I've never had luck -this- bad.
<AndyCR> I could try burning the ISO on this machine instead, perhaps my burner is dying
<Cycom> AndyCR: haven't you verified the disc?
<AndyCR> Cycom: Well, actually, the disc verification utility only worked on one of the discs I burned. I suppose that's a bad sign. :)
<Cycom> yeah
<AndyCR> The time it did work, it said the disc was curropt.
<IdleOne> lmao AndyCR that really is not working but atleast you found it it was not working
<DanielRM> Cycom: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/38413
<AndyCR> In the process of installing 8.10 through update-manager now
<AndyCR> Hopefully it works
<DanielRM> AndyCR: that sounds like it's dying, yes.
<AndyCR> If not, I suppose I'll burn it on the laptop
<AndyCR> I couldn't before because the failed 8.10 install took out the MBR so I couldn't boot into an OS to burn it from :P
<AndyCR> Now that I installed 8.04 I can, though/
<Cycom> DanielRM: thanks.  It's taking a REALLY long time to load for some reason, but so did the last one.
<DanielRM> Cycom: yeah, it seems the ubuntu-uk site is being hit.
<DanielRM> Cycom: at least, the pastebin part. I assume it's on a different server because the ircstats is quick to load.
<Cycom> hrm.
<AndyCR> I'm only upgrading because I seem to have the only Intel IPW3945 wifi card that Ubuntu doesn't like in the entire world
<AndyCR> It constantly disconnects, and apparently nobody else has the problem, even with the same laptop
<AndyCR> It works perfectly under Windows, though, so I'm not sure what to think - different hardware revision, perhaps
<LSD|Ninja> The drivers for that are in a state of flux right now I believe, not sure when it'll be sorted out
<AndyCR> I remember hearing that there was IPW3945 and IWL3945, and I tried both in 7.10. IWL worked better most of the time, but they both had major issues
<AndyCR> Hopefully they've been changed somehow in 8.10
<LSD|Ninja> I've only messed with a 3945 a couple of times under Ubuntu. Was impressed that it worked OOB but never really did much with it. I was waiting for the Lenovo recovery discs to arrive so I could put XP back on it for my sister
<AndyCR> IPW seemed to work only about half the time, but the half it did it disconnected constantly
<AndyCR> It suspended well, though
<AndyCR> IWL worked pretty well, and didn't disconnect as long as I pinged something at regular intervals (no idea why... Power management?), but was broken permanently until reboot if I suspended
<AndyCR> I'm sure using WPA has something to do with it, since it works fine on normal networks
<LSD|Ninja> This was on a WPA network but it was also under Hardy
<AndyCR> I suppose I should be thankful suspend even threatens to work
<AndyCR> Especially considering it has an nvidia card
<Teisei> Shutdown/Restart options working, anyone ?
<Teisei> In Intrepid
<Teisei> I still have no luck with those buttons. It's always either "sudo reboot" or "sudo poweroff" in terminal :/
<tsuther> I'm already running kde4.1.1 in Hardy Heron - anyone have advice on upgrading to Intrepid a bit early?
<tsuther> I'm willing to test, file bugfixes, etc, but I have no real programming skills
<jtechidna> tsuther: sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<jtechidna> beware that the 96.x and 71.x propritetary drivers for older nvidia cards aren't compatible with the latest xorg
<tsuther> so what will happen to my existing .kde4 settings?
<tsuther> will I have two kde4 sessions?  one in .kde and one int .kde4?
<tsuther> or does it migrate settings?
<tsuther> jtechidna: ^^^
<jtechidna> yes
<jtechidna> you would have 2 sessions
<jtechidna> well, config folders
<jtechidna> you could just delete the .kde
<tsuther> so it will kinda leave my existing kde 4.1.1 alone?
<jtechidna> and rename .kde4 to .kde
<jtechidna> your current kde 4.1.1 config will be safe
<tsuther> no know issues with my Mobility Radeon X1300?
<tsuther> *known
 * jtechidna doesn't know any
<tsuther> jtechidna: "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" gets me "No new release found"
<jtechidna> maybe you need to throw in a -d in the mix
<jtechidna> -dm
<tsuther> ah yes
<tsuther> thanks!
<jtechidna> :)
<noodlesgc> does Intrepid use DRI2?
<AndyCR> Well, the upgrade worked fine, and the wifi seems to work fine
<AndyCR> Thanks for the help
<noodlesgc> isn't Alpha 5 coming out tomorrow?
<siegie> noodlesgc: yes
<x1250> some flash pages blinks in here, is this a known issue?
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> is the alpha 4 a bit useable ? Everytime I start my system, i get kernel errors at boot process
<bsnider> i think some people were having boot problems with the new kernel
<bsnider> it is supposed to be fixed in a few days
<bsnider> when they release 2.6.27-3
<xanax`> ok
<Myrtti> I just hate flash
<bsnider> flash hates you too
<Myrtti> either I crash my browser with adobe flash and nspluginwrapper or with swfdec and buggy gtk.
<bsnider> how would you expect it to feel? you come out and say you hate it. of course it will reciprocate
<bsnider> Myrtti, you and everyone else
<bsnider> i'm sure they're working on it
<Myrtti> I certainly do hope so - I'm getting so tired with epiphany crashing all the time
<bsnider> oh, it crashes epiphany? i was talking about fireforks
<bsnider> are you using the webkit engine or gecko?
<Myrtti> gecko - I tried to use webkit but it's unusable for me
<Myrtti> and since it's gecko, I believe the error exists on both firefox and epiphany
<bsnider> what do you mean unusable?
<Myrtti> the website that I have to enter on daily basis is using selfsigned SSL certificate and .htaccess authentication - even if I can bypass the ssl certificate check, apparently gtk can't handle the .htaccess thing
<bsnider> but for regular web browsing, it's ok?
<Myrtti> yes
<crdlb> webkit-gtk still doesn't have persistent cookie support
<bsnider> well the obvious question is why not use hardy
<crdlb> and very limited tab support (no middle-clicking, etc)
<Myrtti> yup - and no adblock either
<Myrtti> so I'm not really even considering webkit
<bsnider> you coulod try opera
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/250769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250769 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox opens new popup window when leaving any page with swfdec content" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Myrtti> so basically it's fixed upstream
<bsnider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906897
<Myrtti> yup - that's if you're using flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper
<Myrtti> but I get basically the same with swfdec - in a system that has never even had nspluginwrapper installed
<Myrtti> it just might be that both are same issues actually
<bsnider> probably
<bsnider> but everybody's got it
<vistakiller> hi i just upgrade my system kubuntu hardy to ibex
<vistakiller> i have problem with usb mouse and keyboard in 27 kernel
<xanax`> and your system is broken ?
<vistakiller> the problem is not exist in the older system
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> my system never break
<vistakiller> i have thsi system from three upgrades :D
<bsnider> lots of people are having issues with the mouse & keyboard
<electro> Ibex has been a more complicated beta than feisty / hardy
<electro> imo
<bsnider> it isn't at beta
<bsnider> it's alpha
<electro> well allpha
<electro> i never had as many problems with the hardy alpha
<bsnider> the mouse/keyboard stuff was moved out of xorg.conf
<vistakiller> fonts in default looks very small
<vistakiller> i just put them in kubuntu to 96 DPI and now is ok
<Cutter> hi, wouldn't it be nice to have a Control Panel rather than menu items?
<bsnider> there is one
<bsnider> if yo want
<Cutter> in version 8.04?
<bsnider> yes
<Cutter> ah you mean it has to be installed
<bsnider> sure it does
<Cutter> you mean it's not installed by default?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> that is what i mean
<Cutter> ok
<bsnider> gnome-control-center
<bsnider> install it
<Cutter> I meant it would be nice to have it by default
<bsnider> very small diffrernce
<Cutter> I meant it as a suggestion for improvement, not for my personal convenience
<Cutter> small difference as long as you know about it, (and care to search for it)
<Cutter> btw will it be possible to create and rearrange menu items as easily as in Windows?
<bsnider> if you don't want to do any of that work yourself i have the perfect os for you: macosx
<Cutter> MacOS X isn't free, MacOS X isn't compatible with the hardware I am using
<bsnider> well, you also have to want to sell your soul to apple
<pwnguin> Cutter: are you familiar with how the menu works currently?
<Cutter> no, I didn't use ubuntu for a while
<Cutter> but last time I tried to add items to the "Places" menu, I failed
<pwnguin> there's a menu editor that can add, remove and "hide" stuff. its not direct interaction with the UI itself, but it's at least ther
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> places is a bit special =(
<pwnguin> if you bring up nautilus, you can add new entries
<Cutter> then I will think about filing a brainstorm request about that
<Cutter> ... or vote for it
<pwnguin> brainstorm is overrate
<pwnguin> d
<Cutter> the "Places" items are somewhere on the HDD as shortcuts?
<pwnguin> yes
<Cutter> ok
<Cutter> why is brainstorm overrated?
<pwnguin> you can just drag and drop folders into the places sidebar in nautilus, and they'll show up everywhere that reads Places
<pwnguin> brainstorm is overrated because Ubuntu is mainly a volunteer effort
<pwnguin> if you ask a bunch of people for ideas, and then totally ignore it
<pwnguin> that's a recipe for anger
<Cutter> developers don't always ignore the ideas
<pwnguin> you have to have some way of identifying high value items and get them done
<Cutter> I've seen a few being implemented
<pwnguin> generally, most of what i've seen are "we're already doing that"
<pwnguin> which is nice to let people know i guess, but it's not like people sit down and think, "what can i spend the next six months doing for someone else for free?"
<pwnguin> the traditional carrots are money and scratching itches
<Cutter> that's quite a pessimistic view
<pwnguin> for example, i try to make tabletPCs work on Ubuntu (when mine isn't broke)
<pwnguin> no, its realistic
<pwnguin> pessmistic would be "nobody will ever do this"
<bsnider> don't use tabletpcs
<bsnider> use hardware that is known to work
<pwnguin> wtf
<pwnguin> now there's a pessimist
<pwnguin> realistic is "people will only fix what they want fixed"
<Cutter> "realistic" would be realizing that most of the ideas there take a while to satisfy
<Cutter> for example "Support for more printers"
<pwnguin> url?
<Cutter> or Support for Tablet PCs
<pwnguin> look man, my tabletPC normally works with ubuntu
<pwnguin> right now my power cord is broke
<pwnguin> i'm a member of the toshiba tablet team
<pwnguin> i didnt need to look at brainstorm to see what other people want
<bsnider> what operating system do tabletpcs normally use?
<pwnguin> tabletPC is a microsoft initiative, but theres nothing fancy about them
<bsnider> why are they useful?
<pwnguin> why the twenty questions?
<pwnguin> i like being able to draw
<pwnguin> i like being able to write
<bsnider> i'm curious
<pwnguin> i like having less of a "wall" between me and other people when im using my laptop
<bsnider> well, what i mean is why would someone use a tabletpc instead of a desktop?
<pwnguin> thats the wrong question to ask
<pwnguin> all the reasons a laptop might be used instead of a desktop also apply
<bsnider> so why would someone use a tabletpc instead of a laptop?
<pwnguin> i feel like you're trying to tell me im solving the wrong problem
<bsnider> if you were trying to sell me a tabletpc, how would you do it?
<pwnguin> with a website?
<bsnider> ok, say it was in person
<bsnider> i mean i don't know what a tabletpc is anyway
<pwnguin> why do i need to convince you of the merits?
<pwnguin> we can pretend, but im not selling you hardware
<bsnider> you don't. i'm not coercing you. i'm simply asking a question
<pwnguin> a tabletPC is basically a touchscreen device
<pwnguin> usually a laptop with a flip rotate screen
<bsnider> i see
<bsnider> i suppose i can see how that would be useful
<pwnguin> well im glad ive convinced you that using things is okay
<bsnider> i never said it wasn't ok
<bsnider> i said if it doesn't work don't use it
<pwnguin> which is stupid
<pwnguin> if it doesn't work, fix it!
<bsnider> are you syaing you've never built a system or bought hardware specifically because it works on linux?
<pwnguin> just about
<pwnguin> the only thing i bothered looking up was wifi
<pwnguin> and thankfully, someone else out there didn't sit there in resignation when linux didn't support wifi
<bsnider> interesting
<pwnguin> they got the hardware, and made it work anyways (madwifi)
<bsnider> atheros now pays them to develop those drivers
<pwnguin> yep
<bsnider> and intel does too
<pwnguin> and when someone didnt like the HAL
<pwnguin> they wrote their own native firmware
<bsnider> great
<bsnider> well, if the average person can't do that
<bsnider> hten buy hardware that actually works
<pwnguin> well i guess im not average
<bsnider> maybe not
<pwnguin> and i wish people would stop assuming i was
<pwnguin> "don't buy that" isn't gonna solve bug #1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bsnider> yes it will
<bsnider> invest your money in companies like intel that support the kernel
<pwnguin> what if you dont have money, just an old computer?
<bsnider> deprive companies like via that have never heard of linux of money
<pwnguin> via hired welte
<bsnider> putting your money into companies htat care about gnu/linux is all most people need to do
<pwnguin> its a new world, where you can apparently sue your way into a job ;)
<bsnider> well, via's made changes recently
<bsnider> their new driver was released without any community involvement or testing
<pwnguin> why should the general population spend more money than they otherwise would, for nothing that will benefit them directly?
<bsnider> it does benefit them
<bsnider> it funds linux
<pwnguin> why's that helpful?
<pwnguin> to them
<pwnguin> why not fund BSD, or MINIX, or apple?
<bsnider> and it isn't more money, it's simply researching who's supporting the kernel and who isn't before you buy
<pwnguin> (or microsoft)
<bsnider> they can do that
<bsnider> i'm talking about people who want to use lniux
<pwnguin> then your definition of average person is hilariously off the mark
<bsnider> why, because the average person doesn't do research?
<bsnider> they do
<pwnguin> the average person doesn't "want to use linux"
<pwnguin> at best, they want to send their daughter an email, or print a lot of pictures, or other goals than "run linux on a computer"
<pwnguin> if linux can help, them, and I think it often can, great
<bsnider> my point is that people who want to use linux and are average people ie. people who can't write drivers and firmware from scratch, can do their part by giving their money to companies like intel that have heave support for gnu/linux
<pwnguin> what about companies that do support open source, but decide to rewrite the graphics engine to suit their own needs better than a competitor who also supports open source?
<bsnider> did they make a better graphics engine?
<pwnguin> its still unclear, but probably not a substianal benefit relative to the costs incurred time wise
<bsnider> well, if that's the case then they screwed up
<bsnider> i'd use whichever one is best
<pwnguin> what if one was more expensive?
<bsnider> like now. i use nvidia's proprietary driver
<pwnguin> psh
<bsnider> the expense of it is irrelevant
<pwnguin> if money's no object, i know a few developers who could use living and travel expenses covered
<pwnguin> anyways, this is massively off topic
<pwnguin> i find my money is better spent fixing my own problems than someone elses
<pwnguin> which is why i contribute testing results to nouveau
<pwnguin> file and triage wacom bugs
<pwnguin> and run development versions of ubuntu on my tablet
<bsnider> only problem i have with that is the nouveau thing
<pwnguin> what's wrong with nouveau?
<bsnider> why not submit bugs on nvidia's driver?
<pwnguin> have you ever done that?
<bsnider> yes
<pwnguin> and it was fixed?
<bsnider> it's done through their forums using a script
<bsnider> i suppose they're working on it, but you can go to their linux forum and see bugs that were fixed that way
<pwnguin> a forum makes a poor bug tracker =(
<pwnguin> as does an email address
<pwnguin> but if it works for you
<bsnider> i'm not arguing that point
<pwnguin> we have a pile of bugs you could pick a few from and try to duplicate and report to nvidia
<bsnider> the nouveau driver isn't ever going to be a viable alternative to the nvidia driver
<pwnguin> its already a 90 percent viable alternative to nv
<bsnider> hahaha
<bsnider> to nv
<bsnider> i'm not talking about nv
<pwnguin> i know you werent
<bsnider> yeah, i thought so
<pwnguin> the other 10 percent is waiting for intel to stabilize gem/dri
<bsnider> well if intel had used ttm, there wouldn't be a wait would there?
<pwnguin> well, RAOF can explain why nouveau will give everyone free candy
<Jordan_U> OK, this is really odd. When I first boot I see really bad banding in gradients ( especially the heron background image ) as if I am not getting full 24 bit color, but when I take a screenshot ( and display it on another computer ) the banding is not visible, and just to make things even stranger I just found that the banding goes away if I suspend then resume
<RAOF> Jordan_U: That's because you've got an 18bit panel.
<RAOF> Strange that it goes away after suspend; given that you're suspending, you're obviously using the nvidia driver?
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Sorry, what does that mean?
<pwnguin> bsnider: and for some purposes, the nvidia driver also sucks. rotate is unaccellerated
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Nope, radeon
<bsnider> i haven't tried rotate
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Oh, cool.  That means you get to file a bug!
<pwnguin> bsnider: both my laptop and desktop can rotate
<pwnguin> and nvidia sucks at it
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Basically, your LCD (in a laptop?) says it supports 8bits per channel, but only supports 6bits per channel.  This is very common.
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Can you please tell me what an 18 but "panel" means so I can better file my report?
<bsnider> i don't have a monitor that can take advantage of that. but i wish i did
<RAOF> Jordan_U: So the driver needs to dither gradients to make them look less like arse.
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: it means instead of 256 shades of blue, your monitor supports 64
<pwnguin> and so on
<bsnider> wow, that sucks
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Yes it's a laptop ( Macbook Pro )
<crdlb> ouch
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Is this common in laptops?
<crdlb> I'm pretty sure the macbook pros were supposed to have 24-bit displays
<RAOF> Jordan_U: It'll be a 18bit panel.  But I thought macs were one of the (very) few laptops that had proper 24bit panels?
<crdlb> and a lot of pro users are really upset
<bsnider> RAOF, maybe if he used the ati driver instead
<pwnguin> RAOF: does dmidecode report this stuff correctly?
<crdlb> because they're really 18
<pwnguin> crdlb: source?
<Jordan_U> RAOF: How could I check what it really supports / what is really happening?
<bsnider> he's right. i read that
<RAOF> pwnguin: I forget.  The monitors really do report that they're 18bit (generally), because nouveau can detect & turn on dithering.
<crdlb> http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/05/18/apple_hit_with_class_action_suit_over_macbook_macbook_pro_displays.html
<pwnguin> well then, i take back what ive said about apple knowing how to put together quality hardware
<bsnider> that was on slashdot too i think
<Jordan_U> RAOF: How can I force dithering?
<Cycom> hey, anyone know what would cause this error in alacarte? IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'alacarte-made.directory'
<Cycom> I'm trying to edit items in alacarte that suddenly lost their icons after installing ubuntustudio
<RAOF> Jordan_U: I'm unsure; 'man radeon' or 'man ati' might give you the magical xorg.conf incantations.
<RAOF> Jordan_U: For nouveau, it's Option "FPDither" "true".  I wouldn't be surprised if it's similar for radeon.
<bsnider> check the catalyst control center
<vistakiller> i think ibex kubuntu is very good
<vistakiller> little problem from alpha distro
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-04
<JontheEchidna> vistakiller: That's nice to hear. :)
<vistakiller> yes i think is very stable and with very little problems for alpha
<vistakiller> in hardy alpha 5 i have many problems
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Can't find an option for dithering in man radeon, what package should I file a bug report against?
<RAOF> Jordan_U: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Would "Dithering not enabled on Macbook Pro" be a good description?
<RAOF> Sounds pretty accurate.
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Why xserver-xorg-video-ati rather than -radeon ?
<RAOF> Is there such a package?  Oh!  There is.
 * RAOF wonders what the difference is.
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Interestingly the version of both is exactly the same, "1:6.9.0+git20080802.1f3eee36-1ubuntu1"
<RAOF> Heh.  One of them is probably a virtual package.
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Looks like -ati is a metapackage
<RAOF> Anyway; find the source package associated with it; I think the source is xserver-xorg-video-ati.
<Awsoonn> when is the next schedualed release for an alpha? I screwed up my Intrepid insatll pretty good and need to reinstall anyhow.
<pwnguin> like tomorrow?
<Awsoonn> good timing, I'll wait a day then~ Thanks pwnguin
<Awsoonn> wiht intrepid ther is supposed to be a config-less X, right? and according to the /var/x11/log files it detected taht I need teh nvidia driver, and lsmod shows a loaded nvidia driver, but X isn't loading it. where shall I go from here?
<pwnguin> #ubuntu-x?
<RAOF> I'm fairly sure you still need a xorg.conf to make any of the restricted drivers work.
<pwnguin> there's a patch floating around
<pwnguin> i dont think there was any consensus though
<RAOF> It got committed to xorg git and then quickly reverted, IIRC.
<pwnguin> theres been suggestions that ubuntu should unrevert it locally
<pwnguin> the idea being that you have to install the driver manually anyways
<bsnider> is there anything wrong with font-rendering in intrepid?
<darwin_> the new alpha comes out soon will update set me up there or should I reinstall?
<JontheEchidna> yes, updating will get you alpha5
<pwnguin> darwin_: it depends. you'll get the same packages either way, but if you want to test the ubuntu installer, a reinstall is the way to go
<pwnguin> if you just want to test whether the software works (installer bugs are a pain to report and fix ;) ) updating will be fine
<darwin_> not interested in the installer
<darwin_> just got a few little things i'm testing so. :)
<JontheEchidna> in fact if you've been keeping up with updates you should basically have alpha5 already
<pwnguin> yea, there's no secret developer pool of packages
<pwnguin> you're running it ;)
<darwin_> we i didn't think there was anything special, LOL
<darwin_> I was just thinking about it from the angle of normal updates don't change in a distrobution update you have to do the distro-update so i thought it might be the same with the alphas
<pwnguin> the only thing dist-upgrade does differently than upgrade is consider removing stuff
<RAOF> Well, upgrade-manager does a bunch of extra stuff.
<darwin_> ok, that explains alot
<pwnguin> does debian use upgrade-manager?
<bsnider> are there ever debian upgrades?
<pwnguin> randomly
<bsnider> aren't htey still trying to perfect the first version of gaim or something?
<bsnider> still using the 2.4 kernel?
<pwnguin> if you want to geniuinely malign debian, look what gnome is gonna ship in etch
<bsnider> i didn't see. what is it, .9 or something?
<pwnguin> err
<darwin_> I'm sorry but I really wish KDE was default in ubuntu, i can't stand gnome
<pwnguin> i havent paid attention to Debian enough; i guess etch was released a while ago
<pwnguin> lenny is the next release, and it has .22
<pwnguin> etch has .14
<bsnider> the k... desktop environment sucks
<darwin_> to each their own i guess.  I can just do so much more with k
<bsnider> i don't need 16 paragraphs of explanation for every little thing
<bsnider> and i don't need all those options
<bsnider> but i do like smplayer
<pwnguin> is smplayer any better than gmplayer?
<bsnider> no contest
<pwnguin> i like totem's UI, but it doesn't play hd or mkv very well =(
<bsnider> gmplayer i think has a play button and that's it
<darwin_> since when are options a bad thing, that's my complaint about gnome, isn't linux about options... ok ok i'll stop getting off topic, sorry
<bsnider> i think too many options are annoying
<bsnider> it's the clutter of it that bugs me
<pwnguin> options are only bad when there's one reasonable but thing to do but five easy things proposed instead
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> reasonable but hard
<pwnguin> darwin_: so do you use kde3 or 4?
<bsnider> smplayer lets me use direct rendering and gl2 as the video driver
<bsnider> which works well on this system
<pwnguin> gmplayer does too =/
<pwnguin> but gmplayers' playlisting blows
<bsnider> smplayer has alist of video filters than can easily be applied
<bsnider> on-the-fly changing of hte monitor aspect ratio
<pwnguin> its all mplayer underneath
<bsnider> but to access all of the abilities of mplayer requires either smplayer or command-line
<pwnguin> does it?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> you can yank it down right now and try it. there's nothing stopping you
<darwin_> pwnguin: right now I'm using kde4 with intrepid, but I'm not really certain it's ready yet.
<Xyc0_> Im getting the following error when attempting a dist-upgrade: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<bsnider> kde4 is what vista was trying to be in some ways
<pwnguin> it seemed a bit disingenious for aesego to declare that kde4 wasn't supposed to be finished
<pwnguin> in my book, we call those public betas
<Xyc0_> anyone familiar with dist-upgrades?
<bsnider> they both suck, but vista has greater sucking potential
<darwin_> I'm not all angry at vista as other people are.. I can see where it was going.
<Xyc0_> Server2008 has a clearer direction
<darwin_> In alot of ways it's better than xp especially in security
<bsnider> it was going there, but it blew a tire
<darwin_> havn't had a chance to play with server2008
<bsnider> the security is no comparison
<pwnguin> i dont get why vista chose "confirm / deny" as default security
<pwnguin> at least pick something not solvable by algorithm
<darwin_> vista should have done sudo
<Xyc0_> defiantly an improvement, just scary at how easy it is to install services that you don't need
<pwnguin> vista has sudo
<darwin_> I mean, sudo as it works in linux
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> no pam
<bsnider> i think it was tough for them to integrate linux/unix type security into windows at this late date
<bsnider> after so many years of not having it
<pwnguin> http://blogs.msdn.com/crispincowan/archive/2008/04/28/uac-desert-topping-or-floor-wax.aspx#comments
<bsnider> without doing what k did, which is scrap the old code base
<pwnguin> crispin cowan is (was?) the lead developer of apparmor
<darwin_> yeah but they tried, and that's what the whole vista backlash was in the first place, people wern't used to it, so they should have just gone all the way
<pwnguin> UAC isn't too annoying, once you set stuff up
<darwin_> I don't think it's too annoying,
<LSD|Ninja> to be honest, I find the constant AppArmor/gksudo prompts in Ubuntu more annoying than UAC...
<bsnider> meaning once you have all of the heavy administrative crap out of the way
<darwin_> I think UAC should ask for password always,
<pwnguin> you can configure uac to ask for passwords
<darwin_> I know
<pwnguin> as explained in the link nobody read ;)
<darwin_> i'm reading it
<pwnguin> that was posted a few days after one of the microsoft guys declared UAC was designed to annoy users so fewer programs would require admin rights
<pwnguin> trouble is you have so much to install to make windows run right. drivers, office programs, games, tools etc
<pwnguin> its a bit amusing that microsoft can't do what ubuntu does because of monopoly regulation
<bsnider> yeah but you even get uac popups for stuff like file permissions and things like that
<bsnider> changing start menu stuff
<bsnider> and that's because of how windows was designed 10+ years ago
<pwnguin> i dont recall encountering that
<darwin_> but installing a game shouldn't take administrative rights, that's the games fault
<pwnguin> darwin_: why not?
<pwnguin> a) punkbuster
<bsnider> sure it should
<pwnguin> b) universal install
<pwnguin> installing openarena requires admin on ubuntu...
<bsnider> installing anything should because you could be installing malware
<pwnguin> bsnider: thats a bad reason
<bsnider> xp  is bad in that regard because malware has permission to install itself
<pwnguin> no prompt is going to make me realize such and such game has malware
<pwnguin> i'll click okay, blissfully unaware the problems
<pwnguin> even if there was no malware in the game, admin rights should be needed to install software for everyone, rather than a simple local install
<pwnguin> imagine one computer with three installs of WoW
<bsnider> if you're installing a game, it is modifying files and folders outside your userspace
<darwin_> that's a good point :)
<bsnider> therefore it has to prompt for admin rights
<pwnguin> bsnider: thats not technically nessecarily, but it makes sense to do it that way
<darwin_> i've got 360GB free on my /home drive right now so I probably wouldn't mind,
<pwnguin> darwin_: you dont know how big WoW is then ;)
<RAOF> bsnider: Was it you talking about GL 2.1 not being available anywhere but nvidia's blob?
<bsnider> i thought it wasn't
<darwin_> actually I've got 2 wow's right now because different private servers want different versions
<bsnider> but i guess it's in the fglrx driver too
<bsnider> but as far as i know that driver doesn't have a dri or memory manager
<darwin_> my WOW installs are sitting at about 8.5 gig each
<RAOF> bsnider: OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.1 :)
<bsnider> using which driver?
<RAOF> bsnider: That's actually the software rasteriser.  Not so much hardware accelerated ;)
<bsnider> aren't you using nouceau?
<bsnider> er, nouveau
<RAOF> Yeah.
<bsnider> can you pastebin the entire glxinfo command?
<bsnider> just to staisfy my curiousity
<bsnider> you've probably got a really old nvidia card right?
<RAOF> bsnider: Really old?  No, nv4x.
<bsnider> the reason i mentioned it was that i thought nouveau only handled legacy devices right now
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> ive run 3d apps on my 6600gt with nouveau
<pwnguin> not legacy yet!
<bsnider> yes it is
<bsnider> i consider my 7300 legacy
<pwnguin> well you're stupid :P
<bsnider> this rig has an 8800
<RAOF> bsnider: If, by 'legacy' you mean, "Geforce 8 and 9 aren't well supported", then yes.
<bsnider> and it's been deprecated twice already
<bsnider> yeah, that's what i mean
<pwnguin> geforce 8 isn't well supported by nvidia either =/
<bsnider> sure it is
<Ienorand> Anybody know what time today fiver is released? (*impatient)
<pwnguin> i thought it was on the 4th or 5th
<Ienorand> pwnguin: 4th according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule at least
<pwnguin> well it's only the 3rd here
<Ienorand> pwnguin: It's been the 4th for 4,5h here ;) (I want my Ubuntu-fix, I want it now!!)
<bsnider> Ienorand, be better to wait until the 2.6.27-3 kernel is added since some people are having trouble booting the current one
<pwnguin> Ienorand: little known secret: theres a daily build of the cdimage
<Ienorand> bsnider: ouch, well, let's see if the livecd starts first...
<Ienorand> pwnguin: Yea, but that's to heavy stuff, even for me :P , nah, but there's no livecd of that one right?
<pwnguin> there isn't?
<bsnider> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<pwnguin> i know it wasn't WORKING for a while
<bsnider> click daily-live
<pwnguin> but thats not intended
<Ienorand> Um, yea, daily-live did look like the thing there...
<Ienorand> By the way, is there any possibility to strip these livecd's of something to make them fit on a cdrw?
<bsnider> no
<pwnguin> Ienorand: how big is a cdrw?
<Ienorand> the ones I have 650, compared to 700 on a cdr....
<mneptok> Ienorand: get a 700MB CDRW
<Ienorand> mneptok: ah, I though cdrw was smaller by standard... Good idea.
<mneptok> Ienorand: my wife has strifct rules about who can tell me "good idea" and how often they can do it to avoid ego ballooning. ;)
<mneptok> *strict
<bsnider> why, because marriage is a constant battle for moral superiority?
<mneptok> -m
<pwnguin> arriage?
<mneptok> keep goin' ...
<Ienorand> mneptok: oops...eh...
<pwnguin> rriage?
<mneptok> *pat*pat*
<Ienorand> mneptok: Hmm, seems 650mb is actually the non-standard, meh.
<mneptok> Ienorand: now you know why that price was so attractive :)
<Ienorand> mneptok: It's my dad who's to blame for that... Or possibly it's even the ones we got along with the cd-writer... Shouldn't expect too much really.
<josh04> Hey, does anyone know when the alpha 5 isos go live?
<Ienorand> :) my question a while ago.
<bsnider> just go grab the current livecd, it's only  20-odd updates away from it
<Ienorand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080903/
<josh04> No torrents :( ah well, it'll be fast anyway
<RAOF> bsnider: Oh, you were after nouveau glxinfo ouptut?  It's here: http://pastebin.com/f7d9864ba
<bsnider> thank you
<RAOF> It even runs elisa.  Probably :)
<josh04> Oh, thanks. Forgot the thanks, never a good idea XP
<IdleOne> how do i fix X. when trying to boot into it I get a screen saying that the display manager could not be loaded or something due to internal error
<bsnider> that's not right
<bsnider> RAOF: what gives? OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.1
<RAOF> IdleOne: Wait for your root filesystem to finish fscking, and then reboot :(
<mneptok> IdleOne: boot to recovery mode and run xfix
<RAOF> IdleOne: That bug's _just_ been fixed.
<IdleOne> RAOF, problem is that it does not do a filesystem check
<IdleOne> mneptok, I did not try the recovery yet
<IdleOne> will give that a shot
<RAOF> IdleOne: Are you sure?  Sure it's not doing a fsck right now, and hence has mounted / read-only, leading to fun?
<IdleOne> RAOF, I am on live cd right now
<IdleOne> it did give me a login prompt but when I enter user/pass it just returns to a login prompt
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Your / is being fsck'd, and is hence mounted read-only, and hence craziness.
<IdleOne> ok so steps to procede?
<IdleOne> or follow rather
<RAOF> Reboot.  Wait for the hard drive activity to finish, reboot.
<RAOF> In that order :)
<IdleOne> hmmmm
<IdleOne> RAOF, thing is that it just sits at the login
<RAOF> Yeah.  This is the bug.
<IdleOne> ok so how do I know when to reboot the second time
<IdleOne> ?
<RAOF> The bug is/was that a fsck would be started, but not waited for.
<RAOF> Watch the hard-drive activity light?
<IdleOne> hehe ahhh the technical way
<IdleOne> ok let's give it a shot
<RAOF> I don't think there's a better one :)
<IdleOne> thanks guys be back either way....
<unavailable> i upgraded to ibex alpha 4 to test the new kernel and the hibernate /problem with usb ... Internet is realllly slow ..... and when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get grep: /etc/network/run/ifstate: No such file or directory [: 164: 0: unexpected operator
<unavailable> anyone?
<RAOF> bsnider: The gallium branch was branched of master some time ago, and uses all sorts of different code; it doesn't have the same level of OpenGL support as master.
<unavailable> amanulla replace URL with the url you want to "get"
<unavailable> i upgraded to ibex alpha 4 to test the new kernel and the hibernate /problem with usb ... Internet is realllly slow ..... and when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get grep: /etc/network/run/ifstate: No such file or directory [: 164: 0: unexpected operator
<unavailable> srry
<outbri> In Intrepid, what would cause a system to not be able to get out on the internet (ie. can't get to google in firefox, can't ping anything), but the computer is up with pings and you can ssh to it?
<unavailable> do you have virtual box installed?
<mneptok> RAOF: to see if fsck is still running someone could drop to a console TTY and use ps :)
<RAOF> mneptok: Not if they can't log in, because / is read-only :P
<RAOF> (Or, probably more accurately, because /tmp, /var /home are all read-only)
<unavailable> outbri: do you have vbox installed?
<unavailable> outbri: because i am having a problem with intrepid being realllly slow after an upgrade, i had vbox installed had to edit /etc/networking/interfaces to delete vbox0 and br0 then got online, and saw my speed go from around 300-1200k ti 56
<unavailable> so raof any idea on my problem?
<IdleOne> thanks for your help RAOF, that did the trick. mneptok thanks for your suggestion also
<outbri> Sorry, I didn't know that question was directed toward me. No, I don't have vbox installed. neither of the things you mentioned seem to be in /etc/network/interfaces
<bsnider> RAOF, so you're using the gallium branch
<RAOF> bsnider: That's the only way to get 3d on nouveau, yes.
<unavailable> any ideas anyone?
<unavailable> HELLO?
<IdleOne> Version 2:1.4.99.906-2ubuntu5: this the xserver-xorg fix ?
<RAOF> IdleOne: Fix for what?
<IdleOne> for the bug I suffered earlier
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> The bug you suffered earlier was a bug in sysvinit.
<IdleOne> well you know what I was never one to check if there was any water in the pool before jumping.
<IdleOne> :)
<mneptok> IdleOne: it's not water you should be checking for
<IdleOne> hmm then what is it?
<mneptok> "Is that an 'Oh Henry!' bar or ... ?"
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<IdleOne> least the Oh nebry you can see. it's the apple juice that worries me more
<IdleOne> henry
<IdleOne> nebry??? lmao
<IdleOne> I'll tell you. I am so glad that I finally move /home to it's own partition. Thought I might have to re-install
<bsnider> RAOF, why isn't nouveau offered in the ubuntu repos?
<LSD|Ninja> it's not ready yet, that's why
<bsnider> people are using it anyway
<bsnider> and i wouldn't call the nv dirver "ready" ina ny sense
<RAOF> bsnider: Because it requires an unreleased libdrm.
<bsnider> direct rendering manager?
<RAOF> I think so, yes.
<bsnider> is there a ppa for it?
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<LSD|Ninja> Knowing open source though, nouveau probably will end up getting pushed out long before it really should. Free and open will always trump complete and stable unfortunately
<RAOF> I'm not sure what you mean by "pushed out"
<RAOF> I'm sure it'll enter the archives before it's got full 3d support; the libdrm situation is the only reason I haven't yet.
<RAOF> And full 3d support is some time away.
<bsnider> like about 67 years
<RAOF> Probably not that long :)
<bsnider> i hope not, but the skeptic in me says so
<RAOF> Depends on what you mean by 'full', I guess.  If you mean 'fully supports the very latest cards well', then 'never' is a likely answer, yes.
<bsnider> right
<RAOF> (Given that nvidia's binary driver doesn't offer that level of support)
<bsnider> don't trash the blob
<RAOF> I'm not trashing the blob there; that's just the way things go.
<RAOF> Often the hardware is released before there are linux drivers available for it.
<IdleOne> but that is not Linux's fault
<RAOF> Well, it partially is.
<bsnider> more linux desktop market penetration would cause that to change
<IdleOne> that is the hardware manufacturers
<RAOF> But mostly it's because they don't write the drivers early enough :)
<IdleOne> RAOF: how can they write the drivers if they are not given the chance to test the hardware or see the source
<bsnider> ati has same-day blob support
<RAOF> IdleOne: By "they" I meant "nvidia"
<IdleOne> ahhh
<RAOF> bsnider: Huzzah for ati.
<bsnider> but their blob sucks
<RAOF> They also have released specs, so compiz works on r400, r500 and r600 free drivers.
<IdleOne> would just make more sense for them to let the Linux comunity have a look at the source and write the drivers asap. not like it will affect the sells, except maybe by increasing them
<bsnider> ati already does that
<IdleOne> I am speaking more in a general all around hardware
<bsnider> it costs money top release specs
<IdleOne> the end user still has to buy the hardware. why not make it easier for him to make his choice of hardware by making sure it works with any OS the user choses
<bsnider> amd had to actually hire a bunch of full-time people just to dot hat
<IdleOne> Linux users are already used to waiting for drivers. just cut down the wait time for them. not like they have to wait to release a new product until all OS'es have full support.
<IdleOne> perhaps I have no idea what I am talking about
<bsnider> the problem is linux is less than 1% of the desktop market, so right now only good companies like intel and amd care
<bsnider> in intel's case, there's a lot of intel hardware in very expensive linux servers
<x1250> is it just me or visualizations on totem when listening to music are way better than on hardy?
<bsnider> let me check
<x1250> in preferences choose the biggest display, it seems to look sharper
<bsnider> which one are y ou using?
<x1250> What a GOOM
<bsnider> they look good extra large but they use too much horsepower
<x1250> yep
<x1250> totem is using ~28-30% processor in here, not bad imo
<bsnider> what's your cpu?
<x1250> dual core 1.66Ghz intel centrino
<pen> I can't even install intrepid alpha 4 on usb hdd
<pen> something wrong with installing the grub
<murlidhar> hi all . now my NIC isn't recognized . using USB adsl now.  however in hardy using the kernel 2.6.22-14-generic my nic works . that's is i get eth0 shown on ifconfig .
<murlidhar> lsmod in that kernel shows that fealnx is loaded .
<murlidhar> this kernel too shows that fealnx is loaded . what might be the problem ?
<murlidhar> it's a wired one
<murlidhar> i am dual booting with hardy and ibex
<murlidhar> in hardy too the latest kernel doesn't activate my card. only the older one that i did not delete from gutsy is recognizing the NIC
<murlidhar> anyone?
 * gnomefreak wonders if it was blacklisted for some reason, murlidhar what card is it
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: no it isn't blacklisted . it was already checked
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: it intex rtl8139D
 * gnomefreak remembers that we added rt* but it wasnt as long as yours is cant think of the rest of it
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: the kernel got only two 8139cp and 8139too
<gnomefreak> im asking atm
<murlidhar> it works for these . but somehow . fealnx module is loaded
<murlidhar> in the older kernel as well.
<murlidhar> and fealnx works in the older kernel .
<murlidhar> :(
<gnomefreak> there is noone speaking in -kernel but ill wait a bit.
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> brb
<zerwas> does fglrx work with intrepid now?
<burner> can anyone help me get dkms_autoinstaller to "pass" instead of "fail" on the 27-2 kernel?  it work fine with 27-1
<LSD|Ninja> zerwas: do ATi say it works under xorg 1.4, 1.5 or whatever the hell Int is using?
<burner> it's just my nvidia 177.70 driver that fails in dkms
<zerwas> LSD|Ninja, sry i don't understand ... i know that it didn't work with 1.5 until the last few weeks. but perhaps something has changed since then ...
<LSD|Ninja> zerwas: 1.5 broke a bunch of the proprietary drivers and until they say it works (or xorg back their changes out which is unlikely), you're going to be out of luck
<RAOF> Which is a bit silly, because it _should_ be approximately as easy as rebuilding the drivers against the new xorg.
<zerwas> LSD|Ninja, thanks for the info
<zerwas> ye, that's the way the proprietary world works ...
 * zerwas boots windows.
<crdlb> RAOF: I do wonder though, how do they make a driver that works against multiple X ABIs?
<crdlb> am I missing something obvious?
<gnomefreak> can someone ping me when murlidhar returns please
<RAOF> crdlb: Presumably by querying the server's ABI first, and then presenting whatever interface makes sense.
<crdlb> right, that makes sense
 * burner is in the same boat as zerwas waiting for new Nvidia drivers?
<RAOF> crdlb: It sounds to me like quite a lot of boring work, :)
<crdlb> hehe
<RAOF> Poor people with their < geforce4s
<RAOF> No nvidia for you!
<zerwas> burner, AMD/Ati
<crdlb> RAOF: don't you mean < gf6 ?
<burner> i have an nvidia 7300 that's not working in the latest kernel
<crdlb> as there's only 177, not 173 (right?)
<RAOF> crdlb: No, 173 builds against 2.6.27 again.
<RAOF> crdlb: We have 4 (count them, 4) nvidia-glx packages in Intrepid.
<RAOF> burner: I was using nvidia-glx-177 on this laptop's 7600 just yesterday, and it worked.
<crdlb> I assume intrepid+1 will have 5 and intrepid+2 will have at least 7 :)
<RAOF> Maybe intrepid+2 can drop a couple of the older ones in favour of nouveau :P
<burner> RAOF: any tips?  mine says fail in dkms_autoinstaller... that just mean i'm s.o.l?
<RAOF> I'd try 'sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source'
<RAOF> Apparently the dkms source gets kinda messed up sometimes.
 * burner gives it a shot... thanks
<burner> sweet!  I think I'm back to my proprietary-powered compiz bliss
<burner> thanks again RAOF
<RAOF> Yay!  That worked?
<RAOF> One upstream hit with the copyright bat.
<burner> RAOF: totally worked!  I can't believe it was that easy
<vistakiller> i have to install manual the new adept in kubuntu ibex?
 * RAOF connects to packages.ubuntu.com at a whopping 50 bytes/sec.  Yay internet :(
<gnomefreak> vistakiller: yes its held back because it all adept-* is now included in adept
<gnomefreak> s/all/most if not all
<LL00> is alpha5 image enable to download?
<gnomefreak> LL00: yes it would be under daily images
<gnomefreak> !daily intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daily intrepid
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Oli``> Anyone else getting on-screen glitches when something updates/scrolls/etc?
<LSD|Ninja> Compiz?
<Oli``> Compiz from git and the latest nvidia beta drivers
<Oli``> I know I'm asking for trouble - but I've only recently updated to II and these versions weren't an issue under Hardy
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> wich is the nautilus version now of intrepid ibex please ?
<Oli``> zniavre: 2.23.91
<Myrtti> WHHAHHHHAATTT no nethack-gnome in intrepid?!
 * Myrtti faints
<zniavre> Oli``:  ok thank you
<Myrtti> nooooooooo
<zniavre> Oli``:  do you hink it will be 2.24 for final release ?
<zniavre> think*
<Oli``> zniavre: No idea, mate... There might be blueprints on LP saying that... The last major gnome upgrade (for Hardy) took months to fix up for release so I'm not sure how feasible it is just a couple of months before intrepid is due...
<zniavre> ok thank again   :o)
<_NiC> I'm using prevu to build backported intrepid-packages for hardy, is there a way I can do changes to the sources before prevu actually builds the deb for me? There's a bug in ejabberd that I'd like to make a workaround for.
<Chepra> hello
<Chepra> will alpha 5 be released today?
<RAOF_> Everytime someone asks, the release is pushed back an hour.
<Chepra> Oh
<Chepra> Then i shouldnt asked anymore
<RAOF_> :)
<RAOF_> (That might be a lie; alpha 5 is certainly slated to be released today, and I know of no impediments to its release)
<Chepra> Ok, thanks for the information!
<vistakiller> akregator in kde 4 is very bad programme
<vistakiller> liferea is much better for that work
<vistakiller> xa ktogias des edo
<vistakiller> http://www.digitalnews.gr/modules/mynews/item.php?itemid=1003
<vistakiller> sorry
<vistakiller> wrong chat :P
<Awsoonn> interesting bug, under the places menu, the 'links' to the home folder, music, videos, etc all open VLC...
<Awsoonn> abvoiusly a bug, but where can I go to find the source of the problem, / fix it?
 * Chepra waits for 5!
<m-lund> Anyone who know the status of xen support in Intrepid?
<m-lund> Currently there doesn't seem to be a Linux-xen kernel.
<cuil> how to setting 3Ddesktop?
<cuil> on ubuntu8.10
<lore20> hi
<lore20> does the latest xserver-xorg-intel update fix the pipe B eeeBox issue?
<unavailable> allright guys,  explain this...    Intrepid alpha 4 --  i log in to my Myspace.  all is good until i middle click my url to open my profile, as soon as i switch to that tab, firefox crashes
<unavailable> give me a couple of seconds im gonna re create it and i'm on chatzilla so it might crash as well.
<unavailable> ok im back
<unavailable> so any word on my situation?
<unavailable> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<bazhang> unavailable, that is the risk you take when you run an alpha build; this is where it is discussed.
<unavailable> So again to recap..   i cannot visit this page >>  http://www.myspace.com/yahushuah_hamessiach   without firefox crashing
<lore20> bazhang: of course.. but if something does't work I think we should talk about it
<Dedicated> is there a workaround for the boring firefox flash thing?
<bazhang> lore20, aye no question; intrepid talk here
<lore20> Dedicated: wait for a stable release
<Dedicated> still not answered, but i assume there is no workaround?
<unavailable> ok can successfully watch youtube videos, so its not flash
<unavailable> again
<unavailable> So again to recap..   i cannot visit this page >>  http://www.myspace.com/yahushuah_hamessiach   without firefox crashing
<Dedicated> unavail: can only say it works here
<unavailable> hmm.
<unavailable> i disabled all my plugins and still crashes
<unavailable> still crashing
<Dedicated> thats alpha :)
<unavailable> anyone have a howto for installing opera in alpha?
<unavailable> alpha 4
<unavailable> here's the situation, I was able to visit the page no problem, but i wanted a mp3 playlist on there, thats when it started crashing
<Dedicated> you normaly dont find howtos for pre releases
<unavailable> rofl
<unavailable> so would i just try installing the hardy and see what happens?
<Dedicated> with hardy these things should all work ok
<unavailable> no i mean should i try opera's hardy package ?
<unavailable> in intrepid
<Dedicated> i think there is a reason why its not in the intrepid repo, but you can try it
<unavailable> already am
<unavailable> well opera works, kinda
<unavailable> it dont show the flash content at all
<Dedicated> as you see flash is no fun with intrepid yet :(
<unavailable> but i can watch youtube
<unavailable> spoke too soon
<unavailable> did the same thing as in hardy with flash 9
<unavailable> as soon as you try to close a tab it crashes
<Dedicated> dont close anything
<Dedicated> its the same with the "flash popups" if you have that too
<unavailable> :P
<Dedicated> for every flash i get a own window.. which does not disapear
<Dedicated> so already got 100 windows again.. kinda annoying
<Pici> Thats odd.
<Dedicated> i even would invest 1 or 2 hours to workaround it.. if there would be one
<alpha5_> so what news?
<unavailable> a ha
<unavailable> i found the issue
<unavailable> on my profile i had a couple of different videos, and a flash rss reader,     the rss reader was causing the problem, in opera it wouldnt let the videos show, in firefox it just crashed it.
<unavailable> i got rid of the reader and problems solved.
<CarlFK> live cd, apt-get install qemu   "qemu is not available, but is referred to by another package. "  http://dpaste.com/75894/
<Dedicated> carlfk mostly just a matter of time
<CarlFK> k - wasn't sure if I should file a bug report
<Pici> CarlFK: It looks like its in Universe...
<Dedicated> yeah it works..
<Dedicated> The following NEW packages will be installed:   bochsbios debootstrap libvdemgmt0 libvdeplug2 qemu vde2 vgabios
<CarlFK> Pici: so  I guess something in main/restricted depends on it?  (trying to figure out "﻿referred to by another package. " )
<Pici> CarlFK: Probably something in Main, I'm not sure of the rules on that sort of thing though.
<alpha5_> lol 4 months of waiting and someone from dev team finally noticed my bug report
<alpha5_> !bug 219743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219743 in linux "4 GiB of RAM installed, ~3.8 GiB reported" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219743
<unavailable> ok. now...  what should my sources.list look like
<unavailable> right now i have all hardy entries.
<unavailable> should i leave them or change them to intrepid (considering i doubt all the software maintainers have intrepid packages out yet i doubt i should change them but i just want to be sure)
<Dedicated> alpha5: 32bit?
<Dedicated> unavail: you dont run intrepid yet?
<unavailable> yes
<unavailable> i just upgraded last night
<unavailable> and it told me something about disabled sources in the list
<Dedicated> ah you mean hardy entries from non offical repos?
<unavailable> yes
<Dedicated> some have intrepid repos, yes
<Dedicated> just change all and remove the ones that dont work
<unavailable> allright
<CarlFK> how much ram is needed for the desktop live cd?
<CarlFK> for the live cd, not to install
<Dedicated> hardy run on my very old laptop with 256meg
<Chepra> still no alpha 5?
<Pici> !requirements | perhaps?
<ubottu> perhaps?: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<CarlFK> 384?  hmm.. box only has 256... may splain things
<Pici> It will be painful with a low amount of ram
<pwnguin> i used to run debian GNOME on 192
<pwnguin> but the LIVE cd does have some unique ram consuming features
<danbhfive> yeah, the update-manager uses 50mb!!!   Thats crazy!
<Pici> Yes, but we're talking about the liveCD, so no swap.
<pwnguin> you can swap with the liveCD
<Pici> Not be default.
<pwnguin> the important part is that you have this filesystem sitting in ram
<Pici> Indeed.
<mvo> danbhfive: a lot of this is mmaped files, not "real" memory usage
<danbhfive> pwnguin: is it still true that the liveCD, that it uses that much ram?  I thought the killer program was GParted, and they have changed to something different
<alpha5_> so where is alpha5? its end of day already at gmt+6...
<CarlFK> and to make things totally screwy, I am netbooting the cd, but only into single, so no X
<pwnguin> danbhfive: the unavoidable part is that all the changes you make to the liveCD fs sit in RAM
<lore20> hi
<lore20> have anyone tried ubuntu 8.10 on eeeBox?
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/75901/  22M on /
<blackranger> hella
<blackranger> hey danbhfive
<danbhfive> the next version is called intrepid, which is what you are looking for
<danbhfive> but its still alpha, with lots of issues
<danbhfive> it doesnt go beta till Oct. 23
<blackranger> is the alpha out?
<blackranger> i just want to try a live disc to see if it does fix my wireless card
<blackranger> issue
<danbhfive> no, there is no live disk, but yes, the alpha is out
<blackranger> crap
<blackranger> have you encountered the problem with sony wireless cards?
<blackranger> and the wireless lan switch is disabled?
<blackranger> it's a pain
<danbhfive> but remember, alpha is way more unstable than the beta.
<danbhfive> no, sorry
<blackranger> i won't try the alpha
<blackranger> i spent like 5 months trying to figure it out when all i was told was "wait for the beta"
<blackranger> which is fine with me
<danbhfive> if you have a good size harddrive, and know about partitioning, it would be fine for you to try the alpha
 * Hobbsee wishes it booted, every time.
<danbhfive> im running it
<blackranger> oh ok
<blackranger> i might try it then
<blackranger> i have plenty of space
<danbhfive> you need to create a separate partition for it, so it doesnt mess up your regular install
<blackranger> yea that's no proble
<blackranger> m
<alpha5_> i'm here! i bring happiness!
<blackranger> i'm experienced with partitioning
<alpha5_> :(
<danbhfive> then just get the latest cd, and install to that partition, see how well it works.  And remember, it COULD crash, so make sure not to save anything valuable on that partition
<Hobbsee> blackranger: fyi, the inline fsck is a bit trippy, too.
<blackranger> crapola
<blackranger> thanks for the tips guys
 * Hobbsee found it odd that /home wasn't coming up properly (as it was being fsck'd)
<Hobbsee> (but that's entirely non-obvious)
<blackranger> haha
 * blackranger cackles at alpha problems
<Hobbsee> oh and compiz is known to lock up machines again.
<danbhfive> lol
<Hobbsee> haven't really noticed much else
<danbhfive> so many "release notes"
<Pici> fglrx still doesnt work, correct?
<Hobbsee> Pici: *shrug*.  i have an intel card, so don't need to worry :)
<blackranger> yea
<blackranger> wow
<blackranger> interesting. ..
<blackranger> i have one of those marvell yukon cards and it sucks on 8.04!
<Hobbsee> blackranger: they've always sucked.
<blackranger> yea
 * Hobbsee pawned hers off to dad.
<blackranger> but supposidely the beta will fix it
<Hobbsee> interestingly, my marvell wifi card worked better with the straight marvell drivers than the ones that came on the cd.
<dominique> Whenever I try to start compiz effects, the screen goes blank.  Anybody else having this problem?
<`Matir> dominique, nope, compiz works for me, but makes screensavers hard lock X.  you sure DRI is working for you?
<Hobbsee> `Matir: has a solution been found for that yet?
<Hobbsee> short of switching to metacity?
<blackranger> the only fix for the marvell card was electric taping the 13th pin on the card
<`Matir> Hobbsee, not that I'm aware of... looks like some ioctl call is failing and putting the X server into a very tight loop
<`Matir> Hobbsee, I broke down the ioctl, but had no idea where to trace it from there.
<Hobbsee> `Matir: ahhh.  good luck in solving it!
<dominique> DRI?
<`Matir> Hobbsee, thanks, lol.  I'm hoping what I did will help one of the X.org devs, maybe make things a tad easier.
<dominique> Not sure I've heard of that before
<`Matir> dominique, direct rendering.
<`Matir> aka hardware acceleration
<`Matir> if you're not sure, do "glxinfo | grep rend" in a terminal.
<dominique> Well, it used to work.  Right now I'm not really sure how to test it
<dominique> kay
<dominique> direct rendering: Yes
<dominique> If it's needed, it also says this: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL
<hetauma> alpha5 will be out 2day?
<_Zeus_> a5 isn't out yet eh?
<CarlFK> danbhfive: "﻿no, there is no live disk" ?
<danbhfive> CarlFK: last I heard
<danbhfive> CarlFK: am I wrong?
<CarlFK> danbhfive: yeah
<danbhfive> :(
<USER__> are we expecting Beta 5 with the new kernel today?
<Pici> No, perhaps Alpha 5 though.
<USER__> Pici, oops, sorry typo
<Pici> :)
<CarlFK>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso  <- live cd
<danbhfive> yeah, im seeing it
<Pici> daily-lives are daily.
<CarlFK> Pici: and live :)
<alpha5_> Pici: no, some days a skipped => they not daily
<Pici> I meant that daily-live images do not receive the same amount of testing that milestone release CDs do.
<alpha5_> but they probably test latest daily cd and rename it to alpha5
<Pici> Only if it works, and if it doesnt, then rebuilds are needed.
<danbhfive> 6 of one, half a dozen of the other?
<alpha5_> yeah sometimes they build like 5 daily livecds
<alpha5_> in one day
<Chepra> Pici: Uh, do you know an exact time for alpha 5 release?; )
<alpha5_> so they not daily cds again ,but hourly cds ;)
<danbhfive> I have the time!  I have it!
<Pici> Chepra: I do not, most likely: 'when its done'
<Chepra> Pici: Well, i expected that 'date' :D
<alpha5_> maybe even tomorrow
<simonlavallin> I am trying to find help on Ubuntu networking setings can anyone help
<dominique> Are no wireless networks showing up?
<simonlavallin> I can see windows machine but not the files
<dominique> Ohh
<simonlavallin> and I cant get into samba.conf
<dominique> I'm not exactly the right person to help fix that.  xD
<dominique> What does it say when you try to open the conf file?
<simonlavallin> that i dont have permision
<dominique> Oh, you need to type "sudo gedit samba.conf"
<dominique> In the terminal.
<dominique> Brb.
<simonlavallin> ok I am in but there is no text
<simonlavallin> your a wizard
<Teisei> My Webcam works _again_ ^^
<simonlavallin> Thanks for the help i was not puting the gedit first
<simonlavallin> I will now return to the samba setup instructions and try again
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Sessions start now: #ubuntu-classroom
<MalditosUsureros> hi guys, anybody else had problems with dmraid in alpha 4? i can't make it to detect mi raid 0 (it worked in hardy)
<noodlesgc> anyone know what time today alpha 5 is coming out?
<dholbert> noodlesgc: /me wants to know too
<Chepra> me too
<noodlesgc> does anyone know if Intrepid will have DRI2?
<tsuther> anyone having imap troubles with evolution 2.23.91?
<dholbert> noodlesgc / Chepra:  I just wrote this script http://pastebin.mozilla.org/530205 to periodically check if the download URL is valid, and pop up a dialog when it is :)
<dholbert> I'm running it in a screen session, in the background
<Chepra> hehe nice
<noodlesgc> very nice
<tsuther> version 1.1
<tsuther> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/530248
<dholbert> tsuther: just added the "echo nothing yet" ?
<dholbert> yeah, good to know that it's still running & not hung or something, I guess :)
<tsuther> dholbert: i was kidding,
<dholbert> ah, k :)
<tsuther> saves me the hassle of saying it myself :)
<dholbert> now, if only we could hook that script up to a bot in #ubuntu+1 ...
<tsuther> *exactly* :)
<dashavoo> Hey, can anybody tell me when alpha5 will show its face?
<dholbert> dashavoo: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/530205
<lintel> Is Intrepid already equipped with the final NetworkManger?
<dashavoo> dholbert, thanks :), that will save me refreshing my browser every hour!
<dholbert> hehe
<dholbert> lintel: alpha4 had Network Manager 0.7
<dholbert> per http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4
<lintel> dholbert: thanks, then the problem will still persist with my AR5007EG + Zyxel 200 :(
<dholbert> sad
<dholbert> file bugs? :)
<USER__> dholbert, :( I am on vista, no way I can run this script here. my life sucks
<dholbert> USER__: Install cygwin for linux-on-windows
<lintel> dholbert: but where? too much bureaucracy .
<dholbert> USER__: or, use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/07/30/all-in-one-pendrivelinux-2008/ for a QEMU-emulated linux environment
<LSD|Ninja> Pen Drive Linux from Pen Island?
<USER__> dholbert, I'm hoping to ditch windows from this laptop, but I just bought it and thought I'd just install the latest
<dholbert> LSD|Ninja: Right, they're the founders of the Pen 15 club
<dholbert> lintel: wherever Network Manager tracks its bugs, if it's a Network Manager bug
<dholbert> lintel: presumably launchpad.net can direct you there
<dholbert> lintel: yeah, filing bugs can be a bit of a headache, but if done correctly, it's the best way to get issues addressed / find out about workarounds :)
<lintel> dholbert: I was @ #networkmanager an entire weekend, nobody was interested -- launchpad was never revealing its inner logic to me :( -- hey, I file bugs ;)
<dholbert> lintel: sounds like you're doing the right things.  Sad that it's not working
<lintel> dholbert: its just my hardware and not Ubuntu's fault since FED or others fail as Only Mandriva succeeds due to their own DRAK.
<dholbert> k
<dholbert> DRAK = ?
<LSD|Ninja> dholbert: Manrapes config tools
<dholbert> ah ty
<LSD|Ninja> AR5007EG is pretty funky it seems, nothing really seems able to support it right
<lintel> LSD|Ninja: right :(
<lintel> bye!
<LSD|Ninja> I thought things were looking up for it in Intrepid... Perhaps not.
<dashavoo> At least he has a wifi card that will probably work one day... it took me months of searching through logs etc. trying to get mine to work, before realising that although my computer was advertised as having one, it doesn't
<dashavoo> If only I had booted into the other OS before wiping it, I might have noticed :P
<LSD|Ninja> Atheros is usually pretty good, it's just between them, Ubuntu and madwifi have been dragging their feet when it comes to supporting the newer ones
<dholbert> dashavoo: Your computer doesn't have a wifi card?
<dashavoo> not one that I can find anyway... I searched for it on the software side of things for months, and then one day opened up the case for another reason and thought "hey, I can't even see one in here!"
<dashavoo> It isn't essential considering it is a desktop and is usually connected via a cable, but it was annoying considering it was advertised as having one
<dholbert> yeah
<DrHalan1> hey, im on intrepid and wireshark doesnt detect any network interfacing. im using w-lan
<Ienorand> Is there a way to add the i8042.nomux=1 boot option (touchpad fix) without having to install ubuntu? it didn't work just adding to the livecd boot options...
<askand> Can someonw using Intrepid check if bug 61185 is fixed?
<askand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/61185
<Ienorand> Would it work to test this in the daily livecd you think?
<askand>  Ienorand: yea that should work I think
<Ienorand> askand: Hang on a while then... btw, something funny with the irc connections?
<askand> dunno just got here :)
<Ienorand> Ah, it'll mebbe take a while... but I'll try to check
<Afief> will alpha5 be released today? only two hours local time for this day to officially end
<wha1> lol today is 5th already for me
<napsy_> Hello. What is the name of the currently default theme for intrepid?
<balachmar> Hi, I am having trouble with intrepid in a VM. The latest kernel results in a black screen and in the other kernel my network is not recognized. I am using qemu/kvm.
<balachmar> nevermind, I have succes again....
<balachmar> at least with the not latest kernel and the workaround...
<Afief> wha1, where do you live?
<wha1> gmt+6
<Afief> wha1, gmt+2 here, israel
<dashavoo> from my timezone, there is still 3.5 hours for alpha5 to be released on the specified date, so there is hope yet
<napsy_> wen will it be released?
<napsy_> *when
<dashavoo> napsy_, supposedly on the 4th (today)
<napsy_> oh ok
<napsy_> 4th will end very soon for me :)
<FicaBlok38>  hello, how can i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 alpha 4?
<Afief> FicaBlok38, updatemanager -d
<SebNaitsabes> why do you want to upgrade?
<Afief> or was it upgrademanager... can't recall. I'm choking on vista till alph5 is out
<SebNaitsabes> so it's on alpha 4 ok, when is the beta?
<FicaBlok38> i dont have udpate manager
<FicaBlok38> am on kubuntu
<Afief> FicaBlok38, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<tsuther> FicaBlok38: sudo do-release-upgrade -dm desktop (worked for me)
<FicaBlok38> tsuther: that works
<FicaBlok38> thanks
<tsuther> np
<tsuther> FicaBlok38: what are you running now?
<FicaBlok38> kubuntu 8.04 with kde4
<tsuther> do you have an ati video card by chance?
<FicaBlok38> yes i have, but it is very old
<FicaBlok38> ati 9000
<tsuther> fglrx driver is hosed in alpha 4 (and probably in alpha 5)
<tsuther> if you care
<FicaBlok38> ok i will be waiting for final version
<FicaBlok38> thanks
<FicaBlok38> i am very new in this
<FicaBlok38> so...
<SebNaitsabes> well in that case
<SebNaitsabes> don't update
<SebNaitsabes> untill at least Beta
<Afief> FicaBlok38, basically you shouldn't upgrade if you can't compile your own kernel:)
<FicaBlok38> :))
<Afief> (some people go as far as saying you must be able to write your own, but those are purists)
<SebNaitsabes> hummmmm ok, but the beta
<SebNaitsabes> will be fine with whatever kernel
<SebNaitsabes> it has
<SebNaitsabes> ?
<FicaBlok38> for compileing
<FicaBlok38> i am very yang. i have too much time.
<FicaBlok38> :)
<SebNaitsabes> compile my own kernel?  yeah  basically install the kernel from source?
<Afief> SebNaitsabes, it's more like a metaphor:) people who can build their own kernel tend to know their way around commandlines and configurations
<SebNaitsabes> tar.gz ors omethihng
<Afief> SebNaitsabes, yup that kind of thing
<SebNaitsabes> Ubuntu is  seen as a noobs distro though
<SebNaitsabes> yes a lot can be done with commands
<SebNaitsabes> in it as well
<SebNaitsabes> ,but still
<Afief> it gives you all you need as a noob as well as a pro
<SebNaitsabes> yeah  I tried other distros
<SebNaitsabes> and I been like what
<Afief> I mean I was on gentoo but moved to ubuntu because of the nicely available restricted drivers
<SebNaitsabes> they all are so similar
<Afief> the interface is, the internals aren't that similar
<FicaBlok38> comiling is very hard to me.
<Afief> FicaBlok38, usually you don't need it
<FicaBlok38> but i am always try and try
<FicaBlok38> :)
<Afief> FicaBlok38, unless you wanna live on the bleeding edge or wanna help the developers
<FicaBlok38> Afief: i like alpha and beta programs
<Afief> FicaBlok38, why is that?
<FicaBlok38> i can`t wait to final version
<FicaBlok38> :)
<FicaBlok38> sorry for my bad english
<FicaBlok38> :)
 * SebNaitsabes likes to get Ubuntu  early, but not to early
<SebNaitsabes> since not a developer
<Afief> impatience is only a virtue for developers, for users patience is
<SebNaitsabes> and not  amazing at command line either
<SebNaitsabes> I learnt my lesson with Gutsy
<FicaBlok38> Afief: i dont use that programs i just try it.
<FicaBlok38> So guys where are you from?
<SebNaitsabes> England
<Afief> Israel
<SebNaitsabes> FicaBlock38: yes I woudn't recommend upgarding untill Beta  unless you know commandline and that really well
<SebNaitsabes> also you can get some of the later packages such as Banshe in Hardy anyway
<SebNaitsabes> by adding a repo
<FicaBlok38> i use kubuntu
<FicaBlok38> I am from Serbia :)
<SebNaitsabes> oh yeah Banshee is a  Gnome app isan't it?
<SebNaitsabes> well Gnome apps can also run in KDE
<Afief> SebNaitsabes, well I gotta use beta5 specifically because I gotta test my new Laptop on the new kernel, the old kernel used to misread my ACAPI stuff and shutdown because of a thermal error
<Afief> (to prevent overheating)
<FicaBlok38> SebNaitsabes: i know but i already use Amarok
<`Matir> Afief, what kernel version are you hoping for?
<SebNaitsabes> apparnatly Banshee is much better now so ill have to get that repo done
<SebNaitsabes> rythombox is ok, but  don't really like it
<SebNaitsabes> and Amarok don't like that at all
<Afief> 2.6.27(RC something)
<FicaBlok38> SebNaitsabes: i like amarok
<FicaBlok38> :)
<Afief> `Matir, why?
<FicaBlok38> i hate kde3 programs
<FicaBlok38> like konversation
<`Matir> Afief, just curious, as my intrepid machine has 2.6.27-2-generic
<FicaBlok38> but i must use it
<Afief> FicaBlok38, help the devs upgrading them
<SebNaitsabes> I use konversation
<Afief> `Matir, did that come with the installation or did you have to upgrade?
<SebNaitsabes> kde3 one
<Afief> `Matir, also, they should call it something else..... 2.6.27 isn't released yet
<SebNaitsabes> when I had kde4 installed before there wasn't that much difference, but I think it's changed quite a bit now
<FicaBlok38> i dont like style
<FicaBlok38> acctually i dont like program which uses qt3
<Afief> FicaBlok38, they still use Qt3 and stuff, you gotta live with that
<FicaBlok38> Afief: lol
<FicaBlok38> yes i must
<FicaBlok38> :)
<Afief> FicaBlok38, actually you don't:D just pay the developers 50$ and you'll see how they'll get your program to Qt4 faster
<FicaBlok38> Afief: lol, i dont have that money and i dont credit card
<FicaBlok38> but good idea
<FicaBlok38> ;:)
<FicaBlok38> i am teenager
<FicaBlok38> :)
<askand> there seems to be a lot more good programs written for kde? is it easier to program for qt than gtk   or something? :O
<Afief> FicaBlok38, that's the time I learned programming:D you might wanna give it a try
<`Matir> Afief, I didn't install from media, just did the upgrade-manager -d route.
<Afief> askand, it might just be a personal preference, but I find Qt to be MUCH easier to develop with
<askand> Afief: apparently a lot of other people to then :)
<FicaBlok38> Afief: i am not for that, i am cook
<FicaBlok38> :)
<Afief> askand, perhaps because Qt uses C++ stuff to hide so much from the developers while GTK+ tries to do everything in C
<FicaBlok38> Afief: but i like programing
<Afief> askand, GTK-MM is not bad(though it's still lightyears away from Qt) but it adds a layer I don't like dealing with
<Jordan_U> Afief: Yeh, gtk tries to make their own bastardized object oriented C, qt builds on someone else's bastardized Object Oriented C :)
<Afief> Jordan_U, yeah but that "someone else's" is the Standard that has been developed in over 30 years
<FicaBlok38> programing is very hard to me
<Afief> FicaBlok38, it gets easier with experience
<FicaBlok38> i dont know i dont know english well
<Afief> if you're good with art you might wanna try and draw interfaces for programs you like and send them to the devs, god knows a programmer should NEVER design an interface
<Afief> FicaBlok38, what's your native language?
<FicaBlok38> Afief: serbian
<FicaBlok38> Afief:  i dont like book
<FicaBlok38> books
<Afief> FicaBlok38, sorry can't speak serbian:) English German Hebrew and Arabic only
<FicaBlok38> Afief: oho thats good
<FicaBlok38> but you must learn serbian
<FicaBlok38> :)
<Afief> FicaBlok38, learning japaneese right now. lots of intersting books/movies/anime
<dashavoo> Afief, where are you from?
<Afief> dashavoo, born in germany, living in israel. where are you from?
<dashavoo> born, and living, in England
<dashavoo> I wondered about you because it is an interesting combination of languages
<FicaBlok38> Afief: Ephraim Kishon is my favorite writer. He is from Israel i think.
<dashavoo> I speak fluent English ;), can hold a complex conversation in French as long as people speak slowly, and am learning Japanese
<Afief> dashavoo, well I'm an arab(arabic), I live in a israel(hebrew), I grew up in Germany(german) and I spend must of my time online(english)
<Bert_2> Hi, on what time will alpha5 be released ?
<Afief> Bert_2, nobody knows. the official answer "when it's ready"
<nemo> dashavoo: hey. that's the same set as me :)
<dashavoo> Afief, that makes sense. I wish I were foreign so I could learn a language just by being online :P
<dashavoo> nemo, really? You also have the same name as me (sort of)
<dashavoo> My friends call me Nemo
<Afief> dashavoo, go hang out on arabic websites, most people there don't even speak Arabic
<Afief> **english
<dashavoo> because my name is Mo, and somebody once misheard it as Nemo when being introduced =P
<kathy> anyone know why ubuntu 8.10 alpha 5 didnt release today as scheduled.  cannot find anything on google
<nemo> dashavoo: 私 は 日本語 を  すこし   はなします :)
<dashavoo> Afief, might give it a try sometime
<nemo> dashavoo: I don't know much more than that :-/
<dholbert> kathy: it still has 10.5 hrs in pacific timezone, to make it 'today' :)
<Afief> kathy, most likely the devs aren't satisfied with the quality or there is a showstopper bug. and it's still 4th here
<dashavoo> heh, nor me, I am thankful you said something I could read =P
<dholbert> kathy: presumably, if it does end up being delayed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule will be updated
 * Afief couldn't read whatever it was dashavoo said
<kathy> ok, Thank you Afief.  Cause due released on 4th september but i cannot even get the release schedule site up now
<kathy> Thank you Dholbert
<dholbert> kathy: no prob.  I can see the release schedule that I just linked to, for what it's worth
<dashavoo> Afief, nemo said "Watashi wa Nihon go o sukoshi hanashimasu", meaning I speak a little Japanese
<kathy> yes, link you gave me brought it up that time. Thanks again.
<dashavoo> I assume you meant you couldn't read what he said, because I was typing in English
<Afief> dashavoo, yeah sorry, it's almost midnight here and I'm getting sleepy
<Afief> can I sue the ubuntu devs if I get fired tomorrow?
<Bert_2> Afief: you're english I guess ?
<dashavoo> Afief, don't worry about it, happens to me all the time, and not even late at night =P
<Afief> Bert_2, nope, I'm an Arab(and yes most of the jokes about arabs are true) living in israel
<nemo> dashavoo: and I broke 'em up 'cause I find it all a little disconcerting still :)
<JontheEchidna> Afief: The GPL protects the devs from that. :P
<Bert_2> Afief: I'm from Belgium, I don't make jokes about arabs
<Afief> JontheEchidna, damn the GPL:D gotta find a loophole
<nemo> well. I didn't break up "nihongo" not - sure why you did :)
<Afief> Bert_2, didn't mean it that way, but when I say I'm an arab most people get "tender" which I hate. yes most arabs are retards and barbarians, that's a fact
<dashavoo> nemo, I didn't break them up the same was as you did, I just broke them up as looked write in romaji
<Bert_2> Afief: I'm very open minded ;)
<dashavoo> Afief, I was looking forward to you telling us some of the jokes people make about Arabs... the only one I can think of is the thing from Family Fortunes, where the question was "Name a dangerous race" (meaning sports), and somebody responded with "The Arabs"
<Ienorand> Hmm, is there no rar-support in current Ibex? there seems to be no unrar/unrar-free to install...
<Afief> dashavoo, I'm too upset right now, having read an article about an Egyptian being sentenced to death by Saudi Arabia because he converted to some other religion. I mean WTFF? Are these guys actually TRYING to look retarted or does it come natural?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jussi01> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<dashavoo> =(
<Afief> oops, sorry
<Ienorand> Is there a way to add the i8042.nomux=1 boot option (touchpad fix) without having to install ubuntu? it didn't work just adding to the livecd boot options...
<dashavoo> Afief, we are all guilty of being off topic
<Afief> dashavoo, well I'll go contemplate my guilt in bed. See you
<dashavoo> Night
<Bert_2> Can someone tell me whether pulseaudio is working better in intrepid than in hardy (it needed a lot of tweaks to get it working properly)
<s0u][ight> hello can someone help me about the touchpad issue
<Ienorand> Hmm, is there no rar-support in current Ibex? there seems to be no unrar/unrar-free to install...
<s0u][ight> some time ago i helped people out with their touchpad not working but now i forgot the 2 bootparameters myself can someone help me?
<Ienorand> i8042.nomux=1
<Ienorand> I have not tried it, but I have the affected laptop and that seems to be the thing mentioned...
<s0u][ight> Ienorand, there should be another one too
<s0u][ight> same start
<tsuther> s0u][ight: what touchpad issue?  is it with the scroll wheel?
<tsuther> (middle-mouse scrolling?)
<s0u][ight> yeah
<s0u][ight> there was another one like nomux.noloop=0 or so
<tsuther> s0u][ight: you put those in the grub conf file?
<Ienorand> s0u][ight: Oh, I think we're referring to different things maybe, the i8042.nomux=1 is to solve a psychotic touchpad on a dellxps 1530...
<Ienorand> Is there a way to add the i8042.nomux=1 boot option without having to install ubuntu? it didn't work just adding to the livecd boot options...
<jblack> Quick question. Has anyone else observed the gnome-mount-daemon, when mounting cryptfs filesystems, not accepting really long passwords?
<dashavoo> jblack, no, but I will tell you what I have noticed
<dashavoo> when my wireless passphrase gets saved..
<dashavoo> well
<dashavoo> it doesn't, to put it simply, it actually saves the asterisks
<jblack> dashavoo: That sounds like a different problem to me. No advice on that for ya. sorry.
<dashavoo> jblack, don't worry about it, I will file a bug report if it is still there in alpha5 anyway
<pwnguin> is alpha5 due out today?
<dashavoo> pwnguin, yes
<dashavoo> assuming it is still 4th of September where you are
<pwnguin> so is it out?
<dashavoo> Nope
<dashavoo> it is due out... so far, no carrot
<pimpy_> hi there
<pimpy_> i am looking for the alpha5 :)
<pimpy_> thanks
<vistakiller> in kubuntu ibex i can mount audio cd in new device notifier widget
<vistakiller> any idea?
<pimpy_> alpha5 is not out in the US ? midnight here :/
<Cycom> not afaik
<pimpy_> ok then tomorrow
<pimpy_> for me...
<vistakiller> and one other problem in kubuntu ibex
<vistakiller> i cant see my audio cd
<pimpy_> good nite
<bsnider> i'm highly unsatisfied. linux is only 95% better than windows. i want that other 5%
<bsnider> and i want it now
<Cycom> bsnider: get an apple! At least it'll TELL you it's 100% better.
<bsnider> i'm not going to sell my soul to apple corps
<Cycom> bsnider: in reality, Windows still has the massive draw of having so much infrastructure in place.  Vista really is pretty simple to use and run software on.
<bsnider> yeah, if you want to deal with relentless kernel crashes
<Cycom> bsnider: which I've seen zero times.
<tretle> Hi, anyne there?
<bsnider> no
<unfo> i am not here either
 * Cycom leaves
<tretle> right, I am having an issue with banshee-1 since I updated to intrepid around alpha 2... The now playing widget renders in its own window outside of banshee for some reason... I was told that it wasnt a bug with banshee but with something else in intrepid which also affects flash.. I wanted to find a bug report on the problem to add my +2 but I have no idea what is actually casing the bug or where its located... any ideas?
<tretle> casing - causing
<Cycom> is 2.6.27 steadfastly going into 8.10?
<bsnider> i'm using it right now. there are no problems
<Cycom> bsnider: with 2.6.27?
<bsnider> no, with banshee
<Cycom> oh.
<bsnider> they can still fall back to .26 if necessary
<bsnider> they don't want to
<tretle> bsnider - how did you know what i was typing :D lol
<Cycom> bsnider: I ask because 2.6.27 breaks a lot of random VMWare junk.  I bet VMWare will fix it, just wondering what the timescale is likely to be.
<bsnider> you can go to the ubuntu-kernel channel and ask ben collins if you want. he's in charge of it
<Cycom> *shrug* I'll just wait and see.
<Cycom> best not disturb the devs on a release night :)
<bsnider> screw vmware
<pwnguin> yea, who needs users!?
<tretle> bsnider what version of banshee are you using?
<bsnider> current
<tretle> svn or official repo or banshee- team repo?
<Cycom> bsnider: sorry, but in the REAL WORLD, people need to run VMs, and VMWare still has the best layout in town.
<bsnider> vmware sucks
<Cycom> got any proof to back this up, or are you just trolling?
<SebNaitsabes> VMware is ok
<SebNaitsabes> ,but Virtualbox is big :)
<bsnider> i don't need proof. this isn't a court. it's my subjective opinion. virtualbox is good, vmware isn't
<Cycom> so you are just trolling. :/
<tretle> I would agree with bsnider there, but thats just personal preference
<pwnguin> well if its just subjective opinion, why bother sharing
<pwnguin> chocolate ice cream sucks
<tretle> nooooooooo
<tretle> but its brown
<bsnider> he brought it up
<tretle> :D :P
<Cycom> bsnider: and you said 'vmware sucks' and have not yet qualified your statement.
<tretle> im sure vmware will be fixed in good time
<tretle> no need to worry
 * TheInfinity sometimes wonders why virtualbox or quemu have such almost religious fanboys ...
<vistakiller> i have a problem in ibex with audio cd
<vistakiller> all the programmes cant see my audio cd
<dashavoo> TheInfinity, this is the internet, everything has almost religious fanboys
<vistakiller> neither from terminal
<tretle> bsnider - could you go into banshee and play a track go into now playing, back to library view and then back into now playing and tell me what happens
<vistakiller> ls -lh /dev/cdrom
<vistakiller> ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<vistakiller> there is no dev/cdrom file
<bsnider> vmware is probably good for corporate setups, i don't know. i didn't try that version. in my experience, virutalbox was easier to set up and faster than vmware
<vistakiller> yesterday i have upgrade my system from hardy
<TheInfinity> dashavoo: the funny thing is - most ppl. who are in this way religious are against conventional religions
<bsnider> tretle, nothing unusual happens
<dashavoo> haha, TheInfinity, that is so true!
<LL00> vmware is easier except you need to compile modules
<LL00> bridege network you have nothing to so
<tretle> try telling most non corporate end users to compile modules
<tretle> :D
<LL00> so/do
<tretle> bsnider - so are you using svn?
<LL00> vmware on windows not need to comoile ;)
<LL00> compile*
<tretle> but then your on windows
<bsnider> 1.2.1, not svn
<bsnider> the one in the intrepid repository
<tretle> ok cool, i'll give that one a shot once more to see if its a regression
<pwnguin> TheInfinity: in my experience, the most ardent religious tech warriors are also insanely religious.
<LL00> why you use vbox and not kvm or kqemu?
<TheInfinity> pwnguin: yea ... and other techies attack you if you use "religious" hardware
<pwnguin> religious hardware?
<TheInfinity> pwnguin: mac for example.
<pwnguin> a cross?
<TheInfinity> or alienware laptops
<LL00> maybe he's talking about intel vs amd or ati vs nvidia :)
<pwnguin> the one true brand is Ubuntu, and you shall worship it weekly
<TheInfinity> or amd vs intel or ... theres so much ;)
<lore20> hi
<lore20> hane anyone tried ubuntu 8.10 on eeeBox?
<TheInfinity> in my case its a mac - i dont know how much techies attacked me because i have a mac. its so strange sometimes ...
<LL00> mac, it's mac OS :)
<LL00> so like linx vs BSD
<LL00> linux*
<TheInfinity> yea
<lore20> is mac bsd-based?
<TheInfinity> lore20: yes
<LL00> yep
<Ienorand> Is there a way to add the i8042.nomux=1 to boot without installing ubuntu, didn't work just slapping it in using the livecd...
<LL00> freebsd
<lore20> but will the intrepid default theme be NewHuman?
<TheInfinity> lemonade: by modifying grub boot options? yes it works, just modify them :) (its one of the F keys)
<dashavoo> Ienorand, you keep asking that question, I think you can assume that nobody knows
<tretle> well banshee's n ow playing screen is broken here too
<Ienorand> dashavoo: Yea... I guess so, though I might eventlually catch someone...
<tretle> i mean on the official intrepid repos
<bsnider> tretle, screenshot, plz
<Ienorand> (* I thought)
<TheInfinity> Ienorand: i gave you an answer ;)
<tretle> http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyy6.png
<tretle> bsnider - screenshot above
<bsnider> yeah, i'm looking at it
<Ienorand> TheInfinity: on the livecd boot screen I tried adding it (pressing F6, I think, and just slapping it into the boot line), but it said that option was unknown....
<TheInfinity> then it seems to be unknown :I)
<bsnider> tretle, i'd uninstall everything and purge it all inlcuding anything in gconf-editor
<bsnider> then yank it down again
<bsnider> by everything i mean banshee-1
<Ienorand> TheInfinity: Would that be because it is not in Ibex yet, or doesn't work with livecds at all?
<tretle> bsnider I have purged everything banshee-1 related
<tretle> I also tried numerouse fresh installs
<tretle> well by fresh i mean fresh hardy installs folowed by upgrades
<bsnider> i did a fresh intrpid install
<bsnider> so there's a difference
<dashavoo> 15 minutes until tomorrow... I don't think I will be seeing alpha5 today
<lore20> in USA there are some hours until tomorrow... in Italy,France,Germany is tomorrow since 45 minute
<Ienorand> dashavoo: GMT eh?
<Ienorand> Where is actually most of Canonical based?
<lore20> I think in U.S.
<dashavoo> Ienorand, BST
<dashavoo> but you got the idea
<lore20> BST? What's BST?
<dashavoo> lore20, British Summer Time
<lore20> aah....
<dashavoo> which is GMT+1
<lore20> so GMT is always solar time, isn't iT?
<dashavoo> lore20, I don't understand the question
<lore20> I thought british time is always GMT
<dashavoo> lore20, no
<dashavoo> From March until October England is GMT+1
<lore20> ok
<dashavoo> It is to compensate for the longer days I think
<lore20> yes
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-05
<ethana2> any word on alpha 5?
<ethana2> i'm shaking with anticipation
<jStefan> me too, is there where the alpha 5 release party is held? ... i hope they have cake
<jStefan> s/there/this
<ethana2> it's illegal to have release parties for alphas
<jStefan> hmm, can we still have cake?
<ethana2> the cake is a lie
<jStefan> :(
<ethana2> yeah, last time i actually got in on things with alpha 3, but this time around, the stable release supports my hardware
<ethana2> i actually bought this dell with gutsy... inspiron 1420n
<jStefan> i've been doing upgrades since: dapper - alpha5 (but it wasn't called alpha back then)
 * RAOF misses the old "flight", "colony" and "knot".
 * Jordan_U does too
<jStefan> the same hard drive pretty much has switched systems like 3 times :P
<Jordan_U> ethana2: Have you upgraded to Hardy?
<ethana2> of course
<Jordan_U> ethana2: Did / does everything still work OOTB ?
<ethana2> i had some trouble with hibernate
<ethana2> found out it was swapoff
<ethana2> ;)
<RAOF> Heh.  Don't we all ;)
<ethana2> i expected my webcam to be more amazing..
 * Jordan_U doesn't for the first time with this lappy !
<ethana2> maybe they meant it was 2 million pixels per second or something
<jStefan> i just recently found out why my usplash was going back to text mode (swap releated too)
<jStefan> sometimes i feel i've been upgrading for so long that i have obsolete configs laying around
<ethana2> i do clean installs out of paranoia
<ethana2> i actually had to remove pulseaudio to get all my sound working
<ethana2> it's not on this system at all
<jStefan> i haven't done a clean install yet (since that dapper alpha)
<ethana2> and i love pulseaudio, i was playing with it back on gutsy and maybe even fiesty..  I've used it as an intercom system, i've used it to split one desktop machine into a dual seat..
<jStefan> but i have done a lot of purging of packages
<Jordan_U> jStefan: I was going to ask, how many old kernels do you have lying around ? :)
<jStefan> a maximum of 1 spare
<jStefan> i get rid of the old ones once i know the new one boots
<doggymenz> when is alpha5 announced?
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> is there a estimated release date for alpha 5?
<lubosz> i thought about trying the daily build
<lubosz> todays
<jStefan> afaik, estimated is today, but i dont know at which time of day
<lubosz>     September 4th  was scheudled
<lubosz> scheduled
<lubosz> any recommendations for dual booting hardy and intrepid?
<lubosz> will the setup overwrite my grub?
<doggymenz> now is sep 5, and it still not out, i cry
<jStefan> it's sept 4 here :P
<doggymenz> im from sweden, we live in the future
<ethana2> haha
<ethana2> it's sad 'cause it's true
<lubosz> my pidgin crashed badly
<ethana2> mine crashes all the time
<lubosz> its 3:20 sep 5 in germany btw
<lubosz> and alpha 5 isnt there yet :D
<lubosz> first crash since a long time
<branigin> hello all
<lubosz> i thing the system has to be unstable when pigin crashes ^^
<lubosz> i'm copying 9 GB VMs to a ntfs drive :D, that costs a lot of cpu
<branigin> can anyone tell me how to prevent xubuntu from reloading a previous session when I restart
<lubosz> i switch back to ext3 next time :D
<lubosz> i dont know xfce so well, but did you try the sessions option thingy?
<branigin> yeah
<branigin> even when disabled
<branigin> it still restarts to previous session
<lubosz> system => prefs => sessins in gnome
<lubosz> hm
<lubosz> so you dont like your old sessions :D
<branigin> in xfce its system>settings manager>sessions and startup
<lubosz> loads too long, huh?
<branigin> and I disabled "automatically save session on logout"
<branigin> yeah
<branigin> takes like 90seconds from the login screen to usable
<branigin> :D
<lubosz> then i would say that you have a bug in xfce, when he does not take the option
<branigin> I run xfce for things to be snappy
<branigin> not slow
<lubosz> maybe delete your options folder?
<lubosz> but maybe you want to keep that options
<lubosz> .xfce or such?
<branigin> note sure, havent done much work with options folder
<branigin> I've only been running linux for about 6 months now
<lubosz> and then you decided to try an unstable xubuntu?
<branigin> using an alpha because LTS doesn't support my hardware very well
<lubosz> you have to have damn new hardware
<lubosz> nvidia 280?
<branigin> I'm sure I could have got things running with time
<branigin> but it was a crunch - moving to dorms and all
<lubosz> what hardware isnt supported by hardy?
<branigin> sound
<lubosz> the only thing i know is the newer nvidia driver stuff
<branigin> and video out of the box
<lubosz> hmk
<branigin> was able to get video working properly in hardy
<branigin> but 8.10 is only a few months off
<branigin> and other than sessions
<branigin> it runs perfectly
<lubosz> i installed 2 machines with hardy 64 bit and 9600 gpus
<lubosz> but the driver had to be the nvidia.com one
<branigin> yeah
<branigin> had to run proprietary drivers on hardy too
<jStefan> i have a 8600 GT with the nvidia-glx-new (hardy)
<lubosz> yeah, that is supported by the package
<jStefan> i think it's essentiali the same core
<jStefan> 92
<lubosz> but the 2 newer generations arent
<lubosz> 9XXX and 2XX
<jStefan> err
<jStefan> 8800 GT
<lubosz> stillt geforce 8, the driver in the hardy packages is 169.XX afaik
<jStefan> hmm
<lubosz> and thee is already a stable 179.XX or such
<lubosz> mom
<jStefan> some of the new cards are G94 and G96 but most of the 9 series is just the same G92
<jStefan> that first came out with the 8800 GT, that card should have made it into the 9 series, imho
<lubosz> 177.13
<lubosz> is the newest stable
<jStefan> looks like 169.12 in hardy
<jStefan> brb, food
<ethana2> has nVidia fixed XRender for KDE4 yet?
<lubosz> my upgrade history: studio 7.04 => ubuntu 7.10 alpha => ubuntu 8.04 beta
<lubosz> and now i go for a fresh intrepid install
<lubosz> i didnt try kde4, since the beta :D
<lubosz> is 4.1 any better?
<lubosz> brb reboot
<_Zeus_> what's up with a5?
<_Zeus_> i thought it was coming out today?
<jStefan> :)
<LL00> is it possible to put raid0 software into logical partitions?
<_Zeus_> jStefan: what?
<_Zeus_> !offtopic|LL00
<ubottu> LL00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jStefan> _Zeus_: sorry, last thing i said i was going for food, and now i am :)
<_Zeus_> ohhh
<_Zeus_> haha
<jStefan> i always promise myself to wait for release builds, and then end up doing a dist-upgrade to the alpha :S
<_Zeus_> haha
<_Zeus_> so do you know what happened to a5?
<jStefan> no idea, but it is still sept 4 in parts of the world
<_Zeus_> it is here too
<_Zeus_> but usually they do it early in the day
<_Zeus_> and at Canonical HQ it's tomorrow
<bsnider> jStefan, this alpha is probably shakier than previous ones because of the kernel
<_Zeus_> ohhh ****
<_Zeus_> well i'm going to upgrade anyway :-P
<jStefan> bsnider, other than that, looks more stable package wise
<bsnider> probably not
<bsnider> gnome is also beta
<jStefan> i mean what should be the "final" list of changes
<jStefan> depends on the eye of the beholder i guess
<jStefan> but most of the packages i use are seeing just minor build upgrades
<bsnider> well, most people are having trouble booting the kernel, so that's not int he eye of hte beholder
<jStefan> :S
<jStefan> well, it's not a production system, someone's got to test anyway :P
<bsnider> that's fine by me
<jStefan> but what i meant was, in the past i had to worry about what implications going from mysql 4.0 to 4.1 to 5.0 would bring, or upgrading apache from 2.0 to 2.2, PHP, etc
<jStefan> and on this particular release, the packages i use frequently are mostly minor instead of major releases
<jStefan> (except of course kernel, and gnome)
<bsnider> those two are pretty important though, i th ink
<jStefan> :)
<_Zeus_> haha
<jStefan> are most of the kernel problems with 2.6.26 or 2.6.27 ?
<bsnider> 27, because they only started working on it a week ago
<bsnider> they switched because it had a lot of stuff htey wanted to backport to 26 anyway
<bsnider> like wifi stuff and alsa
<jStefan> Sat, 23 Aug 2008
<jStefan> if i do a dist-upgrade i can probably fetch 2.6.26-5.17 too
<_Zeus_> 27 sounds very new
<_Zeus_> as it is
<bsnider> it's still at rc4 or 5
<_Zeus_> ouch
<_Zeus_> at least it's a rc
<bsnider> i think linus sort of arbitrarily decides when it's done
<_Zeus_> lol
<wha2> ... and its not called rc in ubuntu
<wha2> we safe
<wha2> so where the f
<wha2> the a5 i mean
<_Zeus_> i know
<LSD|Ninja> wha2: they're probably waiting for it to be finished helping Zordon defeat Lord Zedd or something :P
<wha2> with our powers combined!..
<wha2> lol
<wha2> we should help Zordon!
<lubosz> any usefull hints for cleaning up system files? besides apt-get clean
<jStefan> deborphan can help too
<wha2> reinstall? i got phd in reinstall at time being windows user
<wha2> nothing clean better than reformatting your partition
<lubosz> yes, i want to do a fresh install, but delete some stuff from my old system, just to keep it alive some more time ^^
<lubosz> and shrink the partiton of it
<jStefan> i re-install windows at maximum every 2 years, but for linux i want to try never formatting
<lubosz> i wanted that too, but i have done so much stuff with my linux, i never upgraded to stable, just to alphas or betas
<lubosz> and hacked around a lot
<lubosz> compiz from git and such
<ethana2> i took ghex2 to my compiz
<ethana2> it angers me that they crippled it because of apple
<ethana2> i hope Mint doesn't cripple theirs
<lubosz> what was crippled because of apple?
<lubosz> compiz effects?
<ethana2> yes
<jStefan> lubosz, i've upgraded to a lot of alphas, i've manage to keep it reasonably clean
<ethana2> lubosz: you know genie?  There's a variable hardcoded within compiz that dissalows it, I used ghex2 to set that variable to 0, giving me a proper compiz install
<ethana2> ...'course, I'll want to be careful with my updates, 'cause the file might get replaced
<wha2> what about compiz effects and apple?
<crdlb> compiz fusion does not allow the Vacuum effect for minimize
<crdlb> because Apple has a ridiculous software patent on it
<lubosz> it doesnt even look like the one in compiz
<wha2> lol... but its only 1 effect?
<wha2> affected
<lubosz> apple owns all things that look like this effect? ^^
<RAOF_> Well, no.  But you're not allowed to implement that idea.
<wha2> its not like i actually care much about compiz and its effects. compiz is maybe good as alternate render... but not now. and effects is for kids
<RAOF_> Well, apart from the effects which make it a substantially better window manager than metacity :)
<jStefan> compiz is good when you have guests in your house :P
<RAOF_> Such as the window switcher, and scale (mmmmmmm, sweet scale!)
<LSD|Ninja> which one's scale again?
<LSD|Ninja> Is that the one that zooms out the virtual desktops?
 * LSD|Ninja always gets acale and expo confused
<LSD|Ninja> scale*
<ethana2> in addition to using the genie effect for minimize, my window switcher is CoverFlow
<ethana2> and somehow, while window pixmaps can be preserved for closing animations, they can't be for showing minimized windows in the switcher
<ethana2> either that, or someone decided that it's a far better approach to show a blown up, blurry icon instead
<ethana2> ...for what, moral reasons?
<ethana2> ah yes, preserving a window texture upon minimize is 'hackish'
<ethana2> so is life.      ...so is X.
<ethana2>  /rant..    well, from now on i think i'll just factor in my location on earth to just add a day to everything on release schedules..  time to go to bed now, see y'all tomorrow when alpha 5 is out
<jStefan> i'm going to bed too, was hoping leaving the torrent downloading while i slept
<danbhfive> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/intrepid-alpha-5
<danbhfive> still a few bugs left
<dholbert> looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview is the staging-area for the wiki page
<dholbert> it's what will later appear at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5 (to match the version for alpha4,  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4 )
<danbhfive> dholbert: cool
<dholbert> danbhfive: yup
<dholbert> good to know that they haven't forgotten about it, at least :)
<jStefan> hmmm. how many of those bugs will be skipped based on the "Time Based Release" ?
<bsnider> anybody using intrepid on a crackbook?
<danbhfive> jStefan: they seem to be doing pretty well
<jStefan> well, off to bed. thanks for the info
<nullHead|busy> when's the new ISO cumming out?
<dholbert> nullHead|busy: we've all been waiting for that
<dholbert> don't think anyone here knows exactly
<dholbert> nullHead|busy: but you can preview the wiki page for it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<dholbert> nullHead|busy: and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/intrepid-alpha-5 apparently tracks outstanding issues, though I haven't looked at that too much
<nullHead|busy> oh
<nullHead|busy> I've been waiting at the wiki
<nullHead|busy> for the link to be updated :D
<nullHead|busy> see, I'm really excited about the new kernel and it's 2.6.27 wonderfulness
<nullHead|busy> the atheros drivers is what I'm really waiting for
<nullHead|busy> the iso's are probably cooking as we talk here
<bofh80> the kernel itself has been availble to install for quite some time . . .
<danbhfive> I want the atheros drivers too!
<bofh80> for hardy and intrpid
<NullHead> oh
<NullHead> I see :|
<NullHead> I had no idea
<NullHead> well, being as my machine is about ready to die, it doesn't much matter .........
<bofh80> hahahaha
<NullHead> my mobo won't boot linux anymore ... it already died once, and I revived it
<bofh80> oh dear
<bofh80> send it me, i love cranky hardware
<bofh80> heheheh
<NullHead> :(, but hay, i should be upgrading to a phenom soon
<bofh80> i like to bassh it
<bofh80> basssshhh ittt
<NullHead> lol
<NullHead> I can always use andlinux in windows
<NullHead> it does the job
<bofh80> LOL
<dfgas> still super buggy yet ehh?
<crimsun> well, yes.  resuming from suspend-to-ram is broken for many systems.
<dfgas> i don't use power saving at all
<dfgas> i am going to be installing 64bit was thinking of trying 8.10 depending on how buggy it is
<bean-oh> just throwing it out there, overall, how useable is the alpha at this point?
<Daisuke_Ido> read the topic?
<tanath> WFM
<bean-oh> also, any word on a new release date on alpha 5?
<bean-oh> i saw the topic, i was just curious what you guys thought.
<wha1> bean-oh: i agree with topic
<wha1> ./thread
<bean-oh> fair enough. i suppose i'll wait for beta.
<jason_> Is anyone else using ubuntu with an Intel 4500MHD video chipset?
<LSD|Ninja> nope, still only have a GMA950 and even then it's in my MacBook
<jason_> Maybe I should say.. TRYING to use it.
<jason_> I just bought this laptop and am having second thoughts because of this chipset.
<LSD|Ninja> Intel is pretty good wrt to Linux support. It'll get there, it might just take a little bit
<jason_> I can get external video but cannot use the built-in display unless I use VESA
<jason_> Yea, it may take time but using VESA and 800x600 on a 1600x900 screen sucks! :)
<jason_> I have actually been using Vista!!!  That is how desperate I have been!
<jason_> I was just reading the logs... still no word on Alpha 5 yet huh?
<jason_> I guess it's better if they have something working than on time... :)
<Afief> Does anybody know what's holding back the Ibex release?
<LSD|Ninja> jason_: That hasn't stopped Ubuntu in the past, look at Hardy :P
<jason_> I never had any problems... guess I was lucky.
<jason_> Afief: looking through the logs, it looks like it may be kernel problems...
<Jordan_U> What is the difference between the flash support from libasound2-plugins and libflashsupport?
<Afief> jason_, logs?
<LSD|Ninja> Why'd they bump to 2.6.27 anyway?
<jason_> Afief: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/05/%23ubuntu+1.html
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, I heard that 2.7.27 has better support for stuff like the new AMD platform(panda or whatever it's called) which many new laptops are using
<LSD|Ninja> meh, who cares about AMD laptops? :P
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, I'm working on one right now
<LSD|Ninja> you have my condolences :P
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, why is that? I love it
<LSD|Ninja> AMDs mobile offerings have always been major fail
<Afief> they might not be as powerful as intel stuff, but I can live with that for all the openess of the platform
<Hobbsee> Afief: what's holding back the release?  testing, and bugs, most likely.
<Afief> Hobbsee, yup but i was wondering if something specific was known
<LSD|Ninja> Afief: the openness of their platform is one of the reasons for it failing so hard
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, how so? I'm buying AMD because I'm getting open source drivers for pretty much everything from them
<wha1> Afief: i dont think LSD|Ninja trying to have reasonable discussion
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, you meant that kind of open. You can get that from Intel too but it's neither here nor there, really. I was referring to how AMD let anyone and everyone make components for it resulting in the platform lacking anything remotely resembling the integration present in Centrino
<Ronald> i own a centrino... what integration are you talking about. its ONLY a fixed set of components
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, in the days of the centrino AMD was still beating the crap out of intel, it wasn't until the Core Duo/Quad came along that Intel overtook AMD
<Ronald> with a rather bloated wireless driver manager component under windows
<Hobbsee> Afief: probably just people waking up, and more people finishing tests, i'd say.
<Hobbsee> the current tests look pretty goo.d
<Afief> Hobbsee, I hope so, been waiting for it all day yesterday
<Hobbsee> Afief: it's usually late on the 4th, or the 5th.
<Afief> Hobbsee, current tests?
<LSD|Ninja> Afief: we're talking about mobiles. AMD have never been able to offer a decent mobile product, ever
<Hobbsee> on wehther the cd images are any good.
<Ronald> centrino is a marketing thing, and look how it works for LSD|Ninja
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, I don't claim lots of knowledge about mobiles, but this is new for me
<Ronald> LSD|Ninja, as long as current AMD products can make a desktop machine that consumes less power then my centrino laptop...
<Afief> Hobbsee, where can you see that?
<LSD|Ninja> Ronald: the individual components are all designed to interact together, you don't get that level of integration with a CPU from AMD, a chipset from VIA and a wireless chip from Broadcom
<Ronald> there is no integration
<Ronald> its a cpu from intel
<Hobbsee> Afief: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Ronald> a wireless chip from the other side of intel
<Ronald> a chipset from a 3rth part of intel
<Hobbsee> Afief: if you were bored yesterday, you could have tested the images, you know.
<Ronald> no integration just same label, different designers
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, this is the machine I bought, I couldn't find anything as good from intel: http://www.tabletpcreview.com/default.asp?newsID=1213
<Afief> Hobbsee, wish I had known about that:(
<Hobbsee> Afief: you'll know for next tribe, and i'm not sure if they're still testing.
<Hobbsee> go ask in #ubuntu-testers, after reading the instructions
<LSD|Ninja> Ronald: you honestly believe the home field advantage accounts for nothing?
<Afief> Hobbsee, thanks now I got something to read:D
<Ronald> LSD|Ninja, indeed. it works or it doesn't
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, home field?
<Hobbsee> :)
<LSD|Ninja> Afief: It's an expression. In sports, a team generally plays better on their home ground for various reasons, not the least of which being they don't have to travel
<Ronald> LSD|Ninja, the wireless chip is attached to the PCI bus
<Ronald> the blahblah chip is attached to the pci bus
<Ronald> the grafics chip (from ATI) is attached to the pci-e bus
<LSD|Ninja> Wifi is PCIe since Napa
<Ronald> imho you clearly fell for intels most excelent marketing over the centrino platform
<Afief> Ronald, guess we need a good marketing team for Ubuntu too:)
<Ronald> marketing is key to mass-worldwide success
<LSD|Ninja> "Ubuntu on AMD: Fail for the whole family" :P
<Ronald> microsoft did a most excelent job for a long while ;) intel currently with centrino... AMD always been, and still is crap at marketing
<Ronald> their uprise is purely thanks to hitting a very good product the moment intel fubared
<Chepra> still no alpha-5? :/
<LSD|Ninja> It helps that, even in isolation, the individual centrino components are measurably better then competitors alternatives
<Afief> LSD|Ninja, #hardware would probably be a great place for you to discuss this stuff with the most knowledgable people on freenode
<mrtimdog> Hi, I'm wanting to add my own menus to my panel, as in hardy I can't find a way to do this with the gnome-panel so I'd like to swap it (still using gnome) for the xfce4-panel. I can't find where it's started now as ~/.gnome2/session seems to be being ignored? Any pointers?
<larry> Howdy folks
<larry> I'm using 8.10 alpha 4 (freshly upgraded) and most everything works
<larry> but my proprietary Juniper VPN client
<larry> It fails mysteriously
<larry> we think the problem is that it requires a setuid program
<larry> and it seems like it's not allowed to be run setuid.
<larry> if I run the program directly I get "permission denied"
<larry> in 8.04 I could run the program fine.
<larry> Did something about setuid change violently between 8.04 and 8.10?
<Jordan_U> larry: What is the output of "ls -l /path/to/binary" ?
<larry> Jordan_U: -rws--s--x 1 root root 1270152 2008-09-04 22:29 ncsvc
<Jordan_U> larry: It may be that it's being blocked by AppArmor
<mrtimdog> Ah, I've just seen in my .xsession-errors the msg: "Session saving is not implemented yet!". Is this planned for release?
<DanaG> Heh, hard drive naming is funny.
<DanaG> Manufacturer: WDC WD25.  Model: 00JB-00GVC0.
<DanaG> Manufacturer: Ext Hard.  Model: Disk.
<supertones> is there a link for alpha 5 yet of kubuntu?
<jussi01> supertones: I havent seen one - usually you will find it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/
<larry> Jordan_U: sorry, got a kernel panic or something.  Any idea how I should make an AppArmor exception for my VPN client?
<larry> I created /etc/apparmor/apparmor.d and cobbled together a profile, but the VPN client still fails, and I don't know how to get feedback on what I did wrong.
<Jordan_U> larry: Look in
<Jordan_U> larry: Hit enter by mistake, you might ask in the OpenSuse channel since that is where AppArmor originated but I am not sure if the appreciate helping with other distros ( most distro channels, including #ubuntu do not )
<larry> Jordan_U: I gather the OpenSUSE guys use YaST to make AppArmor profiles, which isn't on Ubuntu (iiuc it's also mainly their package manager)
<LSD|Ninja> YaST does everything: install, configure, control panel, the whole nine
<Jordan_U> larry: You might look at what changed in the profiles between Hardy and Intrepid ( Hardy uses Apparmor also ) and it may not be AppArmor at all, that was  just a guess
<supertones> does kubuntu intrepid alpha 4 use 4.1.1?
<larry> Jordan_U: yeah, but it sure seems like a very good guess :)
<larry> I mean, I can run the program if I'm root, and I get "permission denied" if I'm not root, and it's setuid/setgid and world executable.  what else could it be?
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> i cant mount my audio cd in kubuntu ibex
<TheInfinity> copy protected?
<vistakiller> i just notice that the file /dec/cdrom is not exist
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> all the programmes and dolphin look for audio cd in /dec/cdrom
<vistakiller> i just find that i dont have this file
<TheInfinity> you mean /dev/ ?
<vistakiller> yeah sorry :P
<TheInfinity> perhaps /dev/dvd? or ... whatever?
<vistakiller> this is the strange
<vistakiller> i can mount dvd
<vistakiller> cd with files
<vistakiller> but not audio cd
<vistakiller> if i write manual the path to the driver to one programme like amarok
<TheInfinity> you cant mount them, thats right, you have to play them as stream
<vistakiller> i just put in amarok /dev/scd1 and i have play my cd put this is not solution i think
<vistakiller> why i dont have the /dev/cdrom file?
<TheInfinity> look at syslog
<vistakiller> what i have to look?
<TheInfinity> dont know, perhaps something about devs, ... or hwinfo would be also a nice start to analyze your prob
<vistakiller> can i copy the file from live cd?
<vistakiller> /dev/cdrom?
<TheInfinity> ./dev/foo are device nodes
<TheInfinity> -> no
<vistakiller> hm ok
<TheInfinity> did it work in hardy?
<vistakiller> yeah i have it
<vistakiller> after the upgrade is missing
<TheInfinity> why dont you just use hardy? *hmm*
<vistakiller> i use this system from feisty
<dashavoo> Still no alpha5 then?
<vistakiller> and always upgrade from alpha 5
<vistakiller> this is my third upgrade
<TheInfinity> vistakiller: then you shoult know how to watch at syslog for errors ;)
<vistakiller> ok i will look
<vistakiller> no error is syslog :P strange
<TheInfinity> and other info about hdd / cdrom things?
<TheInfinity> and hwinfo detects it as cdrom?
<TheInfinity> and what says /proc/ ?
<TheInfinity> :)
<TheInfinity> just some hints for debugging ;)
<vistakiller> ok thanks
<hkBst> where can I get at the alpha prereleases?
<TheInfinity> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hkBst> TheInfinity: all 8.10 and intrepid directories are empty...
<TheInfinity> hkBst: then they upload alpha5 atm
<hkBst> ok, thanks
<jStefan> i thought it was on the cdimages.ubuntu.com server
<Belisarivs> hi all
<Belisarivs> I'm experiencing problems with keyboard
<Belisarivs> some keys don't work in Xorg
<Belisarivs> but they work in termial
<Belisarivs> it was tested on II KDE4 with system detected X.org settings and in clean setup of KDE4
<Belisarivs> on notebook hp530
<Belisarivs> I encountered same thing when attempting to install II in qemu on apsolutelly different PC
<Belisarivs> pg up, pg down, cursor keys, Insert and delete don't work
<Belisarivs> Print Screen. Scroll Lock and Pause don't work as well
<Belisarivs> any ideas?
<Belisarivs> i reported this bug
<Belisarivs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263218
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263218 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Wrong keys interpretation on HP530" [Undecided,New]
<Belisarivs> I'll see if these will work in II in qemu
<Belisarivs> Am'I the only one who has such bad luck?
<Belisarivs> Same bug in absolutelly different conditions an being the only one complaining?
<whaa> Belisarivs: www.launchpad.net
<Belisarivs> whaa - What about it?
<whaa> make a guess
<Belisarivs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263218
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263218 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Wrong keys interpretation on HP530" [Undecided,New]
<Belisarivs> guess what?
<whaa> so you posted that bug... good... now wait 4 months like i am... its only 6 days old! lol
<whaa> or make a patch
<Belisarivs> I would, if i could
<Belisarivs> You don't have this problem?
<Belisarivs> on II
<whaa> well actually i have same type of problem with my new logitech ultra-flat keyboard... wrong mapping
<Belisarivs> Absolutelly wrong? Or just some keys don't work?
<whaa> some keys wrong
<whaa> or dont work
<whaa> but this is in 8.04, waiting for alpha 5 to test
<whaa> in 8.10
<Belisarivs> Then perhaps you could comment my report
<Belisarivs> as it will perhaps be same for you
<Belisarivs> Perhaps it will more probably draw attention of developers to fix it
<Belisarivs> it is really anoyance
<Belisarivs> annoyance
<whaa> my scroll lock key work, but scroll lock indicator is always disabled
<whaa> same for you?
<whaa> checked with xev
<Belisarivs> nope
<Belisarivs> see that bug I reported
<Belisarivs> i experienced malfunction of pg up and down, cursors, delete and insert
<whaa> shift+numpad_insert always print 0, and never work as paste operation, even with numlock disabled
<whaa> ah
<Belisarivs> home, end, Scroll Lock, Pause and Print Scr as well
<Belisarivs> On 2 PCs which have nothing in common
<whaa> well if keys work (try xev), then you should make correct mapping key_scancode=expected_function
<whaa> mapping table
<whaa> if not work, its driver issue
<whaa> wait... you run ubuntu in VM?
<whaa> bored
<TheInfinity> btw why are xorg modules from vmware deleted in intrepid? :/
<Belisarivs> I'm waiting for II to be installed i qemu, but have it installed on my book
<Belisarivs> whaa - you mean this http://www.xfree86.org/current/xev.1.html ?
<ghostcube_> oi
<Belisarivs> Ha. In II in qemu moue doesn't work.
<Belisarivs> It doesn't work only in gdm.
<thebishop> did Alpha 5 come out yesterday?
<Belisarivs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5726723
<Belisarivs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5726723
<Belisarivs> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/intrepid/
<thebishop> Belisarivs, i only see alpha 4 there
<whaa> omg alpha 5 was stolen!
<Belisarivs> whaa - you meant this http://www.xfree86.org/current/xev.1.html ?
<whaa> yes
<Belisarivs> ok
<Belisarivs> thanks
<dashavoo> thebishop, someone linked me to a script yesterday, might be useful for you too, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/530205
<thebishop> haha
<thebishop> nice
 * Oli`` wishes btnx still worked
<Oli``> shiny new kernel of DOOM
<whaa> what?
<Belisarivs> lol
<Belisarivs> script, that test every minute if II a5 is there. And if it is, it downloads it
<whaa> Oli``: but i expected kernel of QUAKE. i guess i should trade my guns and armor :(
<thebishop> what is expected to be in Alpha5?  Any of the new artwork?
<dashavoo> thebishop, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/intrepid-alpha-5
<whaa> mm if they made ubuntu christian edition, and muslim edition... i hope someone made also ubuntu satanic edition :/
<whaa> with cool artwork
<alex-weej> whaa: they certainly did.
<whaa> great idea, i'll post it to launchpad
<alex-weej> http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<whaa> omg... i mean oms...
<whaa> cool
<Belisarivs> What about Cthulhu edition?
<thebishop> heh
<thebishop> if the Church of Scientology became a big funder of Free software and funded development of a few major projects, would that affect your decision to use them?
<Belisarivs> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/screenshots/5/5/90355-obrazky-6959.gif
<dashavoo> Belisarivs, lol
<x1250> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<_Zeus_> what's going on with a5??
<woogens> Hi guys
<woogens> Wanted to ask just the same question. :-)
<woogens> But I guess we're not the first to ask. :-)
<Ng> every time you ask, the release is delayed another 6 hours ;)
<woogens> Haha
<_Zeus_> haha
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> PWND
<_Zeus_> :-P
<_Zeus_> it's just that i can't find anything about it
<woogens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<_Zeus_> i mean about the delay...
<woogens> It's the most interesting page I could find *g*
<_Zeus_> whoa
<_Zeus_> there it is
<Chepra> what?
<_Zeus_> they have broken download links for a5 on that page!
<_Zeus_> down towards the bottom
<Chepra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/ - you mean this one?
<woogens> Err, yes. It's like that since yesterday. It's only what the link _will_ look like when it's available, I guess.
<_Zeus_> that's misleading
<_Zeus_> Chepra: ya
<tretle> cool.... didnt realize somene actually made a working version of that mockup for the user switcher applet
<tretle> now its a hell of allot more useful
<afflux> tretle: you mean the status change stuff?
<afflux> it seems to be completly unextensible: I'm using gajim and I won't be able to use the status options of fast-user-switch-applet because I had to change something in it's code and recompile the whole thing...
<afflux> so I now have a unusable and kind of annoying red button in my taskbar ;)
<_Zeus_> :-/ ?
<tretle> well telepathy is part of gnome
<tretle> works great with empathy, though I want to use soylant because I dont need empathy clogging up the taskbar anymore
<tretle> why is it cheese isnt included with intrepid when its been in gnome since the last release?
<tretle> hmmmm..... I noticed that the user switcher applet is unable to start the telepathy stream when you click available without having empathy open... this is a bit of a problem if you want to use something like soylent instead
<BUGabundo> mvo: ping
<mvo> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> just replied to your emails
<BUGabundo> be right back
<mvo> BUGabundo: cool, thanks. I'm away now for some minutes too
<BUGabundo1> mvo: ping (back)
 * ethana2 checks for alpha 5
<BUGabundo1> still no show ethana2!
<ethana2> yeah.....
<BUGabundo1> get a daily
<ethana2> but it's more important that it works well
<BUGabundo1> and then rsync it
<ethana2> hmmm
<ethana2> rsync?
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<ethana2> whassat?
<BUGabundo1> private me
<ethana2> k
<BUGabundo1> and I'll send you my scripts for it
<BUGabundo1> instead of downloading the all ISO you just download what changed
<BUGabundo1> quite nice
<ethana2> ooh
<ethana2> .iso patches
<sioux> :-/
<tamer_> is it safe to update intrepid now ?
<BUGabundo1> tamer_: see topic
<BUGabundo1> ubottu: intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<sioux> with which kernel the next intrepid will be released
<bazhang> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.2.2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tamer_> i accedently updating my ubuntu to interpid
<tamer_> i want to stop
<tamer_> and get back my responsibilties
<tamer_> how i can do that
<emorris> you can't
<BUGabundo1> I don't think there is a way to downgrade!!!!!!
<emorris> backup your files, format the partiton and start again
<tamer_> it is still downloading
<BUGabundo1> someone should develop a way to downgrade
<BUGabundo1> lol
<tamer_> not installed yet
<BUGabundo1> sudo pkill apt !?!
<emorris> it does something before the downloading starts doesn't it?
<tamer_> ok and how i will get back my sources
<tamer_> yes it did
<sioux> 2.6.27??
<sioux> kernel.org is stop to 2.6.26
<tamer_> can anyone help me please
<BUGabundo1> sioux: no! we are on .27
<BUGabundo1> for 2 weeks now
<BUGabundo1> tamer_: did you kill it !?
<tamer_> yes i kill it
<tamer_> but i want to get back my sources
<sioux> kernel.org do not has any image with 2.6.27
<BUGabundo1> now sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo1> and replace all entries of intrepid by hardy
<BUGabundo1> sioux: ask ben
<sioux> :-) sorry yes it has
<momo_geek> hello
<sioux> it is a pre-pach
<BUGabundo1> mvo: ping
<BUGabundo1> Is it just me or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ is 404 !?
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of issues with the new kernel, when i try to boot from it, it says kernel alive and then kernel really alive and it just hangs there any ideas
<woogens> BUGabundo1: It's working for me.
<x1250> there's a nice way of replacing hardy for intrepid in sources.list -> sudo sh -c "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/hardy/intrepid/ > /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bazhang> BUGabundo1, works here too
<BUGabundo1> rsync and wget from here is failing for the DVDs. LiveCDs are working.. strange
<BUGabundo1> shadowhywind: sed would do it with much less code
<BUGabundo1> lol
<shadowhywind> BUGabundo1: huh?
<BUGabundo1> no need for cat
<BUGabundo1> just add -I
<BUGabundo1> - i
<BUGabundo1> sorry
<BUGabundo1> not for you
<shadowhywind> hehe
<BUGabundo1> x1250: read above
<sioux> do you know if spca561a module is available?
<sioux> next intrepid?
<alejandeus> hello
<alejandeus> is alpha 5 gonna be ready any time today?
<BUGabundo1> eheh alejandeus
<BUGabundo1> why are you so hurry?
<BUGabundo1> its delayed as usual...
<BUGabundo1> download a daily and rsync it latter
<alejandeus> no no... I'm not in a hurry
<alejandeus> its Friday and I thought I'd have some time to seriously check it out over the weekend
<alejandeus> gotta really try the 2.6.27 kernel
<BUGabundo1> the dailies already have it!
<alejandeus> I forget what the delay was with Hardy... was it only 1 day?
<BUGabundo1> no need for alpha5
<alejandeus> alpha delay I mean
<shadowhywind> anyone else running the 2.6.27 kernel?
<BUGabundo1> alejandeus: I guess ppl keep uploading stuff to the reps, and then it fail building the images
<BUGabundo1> I'm running it shadowhywind
<BUGabundo1> and I'm not impressed
<BUGabundo1> my webcam stop working
<shadowhywind> BUGabundo1: i can't even get it to boot
<whaa> BUGabundo1: last daily i downloaded was not able to boot. and 8.04 daily i downloaded half-year ago wiped all data on my drives during install
<BUGabundo1> wiki rf kill swhitch too
<BUGabundo1> BACKUPS BACKUPS BACKUPS BACKUPS BACKUPS
<BUGabundo1> I just booted this morning with yesterdays image
<alejandeus> thanks Vagabundo...
<alejandeus> guess its safer to wait for the image build up
<shadowhywind> BUGabundo1: by anychance you didn't get a kernel alive kernel really alive at boot did you?
<mvo> BUGabundo1: pong
<BUGabundo1> not really shadowhywind
<BUGabundo1> hi mvo
<BUGabundo1> so what about your clone app?!
<_Zeus_> shadowhywind: what are those kernel alive really alive things anyway?
<BUGabundo1> its giving me errors
<BUGabundo1> humm is it KVM probs?
<alejandeus> btw... did the alternative boot to GRUB make it to the feature freeze?
<shadowhywind> _Zeus_: I have no clue.. but it stops me froom booting up
<x1250> BUGabundo1, yep, I always forget that sed can use an input file. this works: sudo sh -c "sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' -r /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BUGabundo1> too much code! lol
<alejandeus> update-manager -d should update to pseudo alpha 5 no?
<Pici> alejandeus: yep
<vbabiy> is there a ISO of alpha 5 yet?
<BUGabundo1> no there isn't
<BUGabundo1> alejandeus: it will update to current reps
<BUGabundo1> there is no idea of alphas on the reps
<vbabiy> has any one been able to install alpha 4 in virtual box
<x1250> vbabiy, not yet, but there's the daily iso
<x1250> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<alejandeus> one last question
<mvo> BUGabundo1: just run "sandbox-clone-to-vm"
<alejandeus> if I update-manager -d , but I am running right now a personally modified kernel?
<Ergo^> hey, shouldnt we have alpha 5 for now ?
 * BUGabundo1 tries mvo tip
<alejandeus> will the update install the default kernel or will it , as I fear, bbase itself on the current running one?
<mvo> alejandeus: it will install a new one and amke it defualt, but will not remove your existing one
<BUGabundo1> mvo: $ sandbox-clone-to-vm \n /usr/bin/sandbox-clone-to-vm: line 34: ubuntu-vm-builder: command not found
<x1250> Ok BUGabundo1, here's a shorter version, lol: F=/etc/apt/sources.list;sudo sh -c "sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' -r $F > $F
<x1250> "
<BUGabundo1> why not just use -i option?
<x1250> Uhm, I don't know what that option does, I'll check the man
<BUGabundo1> sed s/hardy/intrepid/ -i PATH
<x1250> uhm, nice
<alejandeus> mvo: thanks for the help... I know it won't remove my existing one.... my question is rather if the "new" one will be compiled based on the current one.... for e.g. I have some Intel HDA Sound Energy Saving selected in my current customized kernel
<x1250> I'll try it
<alejandeus> will the new installed kernel preserve that kernel tweaking or not?
<Ergo^> is there a delay with next intrepid alpha ?
<BUGabundo1> YES Ergo^
<BUGabundo1> some one should put that on the topic!
<alejandeus> I agree Vaga
<void^> alejandeus: no
<alejandeus> oh... sweet
<Ergo^> hm... is there a big delay ? i  was counting i could  grab the image soon
<alejandeus> coz I don't like my tweaking (except the b43 patch applied for aircrack-ng)
<BUGabundo1> for the 4th time
<BUGabundo1> get the daily iso
<BUGabundo1> and if you still want it when it comes out, rsync the diff
<alejandeus> allright... so I'm gonna go ahead and update-manager -d
<Ergo^> k, thanks
<BUGabundo1> no prob Ergo^
<Ergo^> i wonder how "stable" it is
<BUGabundo1> I really should post my rsync script on some wiki
<BUGabundo1> it isn't
<BUGabundo1> ppl can't even turn it off
<Ergo^> i tried alpha 3 i think
<BUGabundo1> must run sudo halt
<Ergo^> reboot doesnt work ? :]
<Ergo^> brilliant
<BUGabundo1> hibernation is quite bad (it was working a few weeks ago)
<Ergo^> maybe i should try lenny again...
<BUGabundo1> pm-utils began failing
<BUGabundo1> and all this kernel updates mess NVidia
<x1250> BUGabundo1, thanks, -i rocks. It is much more simple with it! $ sudo sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo1> there is no current support for ATI
<BUGabundo1> and -RT kernels aren't buitl
<BUGabundo1> *built
<Ergo^> lol.. BUGabundo1 just tell me that you dont want me to install it ;P
<BUGabundo1> I KNOW x1250 that's why I told you 4 TIMES
<BUGabundo1> install it Ergo^
<BUGabundo1> we need more testers
<x1250> :) I'm a slow learner
<BUGabundo1> sicne we began Feature Freeze
<BUGabundo1> need to get bugs reported and fixed
<BUGabundo1> by RC
<LSD|Ninja> Is the final version of whatever version of xorg is in there going to make it time for October? Or are you agin going to make a release with a big-tickeet piece of software still in beta?
<Ergo^> BUGabundo1: if its "usable" i can file bug reports but i also need workable (programming stuff) workstation
<BUGabundo1> ubottu: intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<BUGabundo1> Ergo^: see.... BROKEN SOFTWARE
<BUGabundo1> if you NEED your machine and CAN'T wait for fixed, you should be kept on stable
<Ergo^> hehe... yeah, im just used to unstability of lenny, it was very workable stuff :]
<alejandeus> 1.4 GB for the daily iso
<alejandeus> not bad
<BUGabundo1> ROFL
<alejandeus> big ibex
<BUGabundo1> really?
<BUGabundo1> hummm
<alejandeus> yep
<BUGabundo1> strange
<BUGabundo1> let me check mine
<alejandeus> and had just updated before
<Ergo^> 1.4 gb ?? how come ?
<BUGabundo1> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 697M 2008-09-05 17:14 /home/bugabundo/temp/intrepid-desktop-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo1> -rw------- 1 bugabundo bugabundo    0 2008-09-05 17:19 /home/bugabundo/temp/intrepid-dvd-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo1> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 693M 2008-07-02 11:47 /home/bugabundo/temp/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo1> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 695M 2008-07-02 11:47 /home/bugabundo/temp/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo1> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 545M 2008-07-02 12:23 /home/bugabundo/temp/xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<alejandeus> allright, it said 1417 MB
<BUGabundo1> mine is 697M
<alejandeus> sorry
<alejandeus> not the iso
<alejandeus> I meant the update-manager -d
<BUGabundo1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Ergo^> .........
<BUGabundo1> xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<BUGabundo1> that many!!?!?!!?
<alejandeus> excuse my confusion making
<BUGabundo1> damn
<alejandeus> 1708 files
<alejandeus> 1 hour at 371 kB/s
<BUGabundo1> alejandeus: are you using main ?!
<alejandeus> partial upgrade message came up
<BUGabundo1> try a closer mirror
<alejandeus> ehhh... I think so...
<alejandeus> 371 is not a bad speed at all
<BUGabundo1> main is ALWAYS overloaded
<BUGabundo1> is it not?
<alejandeus> but Ill follow your wise advice
<BUGabundo1> I'm at 1MiBs and think it is slow
<alejandeus> changing to Polish
<alejandeus> what connection do you have?
<BUGabundo1> make sure they mirror INTREPID
<BUGabundo1> many mirrors don't add TRUNK/devel versions
<BUGabundo1> 24/640
<BUGabundo1> adsl
<tretle_> has any work been done on integrating pulse audio into gnome mixer properly yet?
<Ng> BUGabundo1: it's more likely that the connection between you and archive.ubuntu.com is slow/congested. those servers are only "overloaded" when there are big updates (firefox/kernel/openoffice) or a new release
<alejandeus> 24 MB,... I am at a 3MB daytime 6 nightitme
<Ng> e.g. atm I am getting ~8MB/s from there to germany
<alejandeus> doing the test to see which is selected as fastest
<alejandeus> funny.... got a german one..... if only the poles knew...
<alejandeus> now a swiss one
<alejandeus> and now spain?=
<alejandeus> joder
<BUGabundo1> alejandeus: either wget a deb and check speed or use mtr to test the link
<alejandeus> nahh... 3732.
<alejandeus> one thing at a time...
<alejandeus> I'm in no rush
<alejandeus> besides.. I've never seen this connecting doing better than 372
<BUGabundo1> lol
<alejandeus> your 24MB is faster than what I get with my wireless and ubuntu in my intranet
<alejandeus> anyhow... I'll let u guys know how its working
<alejandeus> indeed 1708 files for download
 * BUGabundo1 goes to get something to eat
<momo> hello
<alejandeus> hello
<momo> i'm having troubles with intrepid; when i activate nvidia drivers, my wifi card still works, associate to acces point and give ip but i can't ping my router or browse web etc ...
<momo> and without activating nvidia driver it works fine
<BUGabundo> ping BUGabundo
<Raspberry> Anybody have a good walkthru for connecting to Wireless / DHCP from the console?
<Raspberry> dhclient doesn't find a DHCP server
<Raspberry> althouh I know wireless is working :)
<Raspberry> it sees the ESSID / AP w/o issue
<Raspberry> the only reason I ask is because I can no longer login to my 8.10a4 system ... I get past gdm and instead of loading my session it sits at a tan screen w/o any hdd activity...  I deleted the contents of my home directory, but that didn't make a difference... it recreates the .gnome2 and other folders, so I know it's recognizing my user account
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know why alpha 5 isn't out yet?
<Raspberry> nope
<cyphase> hmm, found a bug in vino on intrepid.. if someone connects, it correctly removes the wallpaper. then if someone else connected, then disconnects, it puts the wallpaper back, even though there's still someone connected
<Pici> cyphase: log a bug :)
<cyphase> Pici: yea, i know :)
<Pici> cyphase: okay, just making sure
<cyphase> does anyone know if alpha 5 will work in virtualbox?
<ToHellWithGA> i have title bars in all applications except firefox.  closing/killing firefox and reopening does not make the title bar reappear, nor does restarting the computer
<xanax`> when will intrepid alpha 5 be released ?
<dashavoo> xanax`, alpha5 is a myth, really it jumps from alpha4 to alpha6
<xanax`> huh ?
<jStefan> tbh, i'm still waiting for my cake!
<dashavoo> They are never releasing intrepid alpha5, alpha6 will be here on the 18th
<xanax`> I don't see the point for a version numbering jump
<xanax`> ok
<ToHellWithGA> i don't see a title bar in firefox
<dashavoo> ToHellWithGA, title bars in firefox are a myth
<ToHellWithGA> is my problem unique or is it related somehow to this combination of firefox/ubuntu versions?
<jStefan> ToHellWithGA: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=599010&page=2
<bsnider> i solved the newwave error message
<ToHellWithGA> jStefan: i only lose the title bar in firefox
<ToHellWithGA> all other title bars are exactly as they should be
<ToHellWithGA> it makes me think it is a firefox issue rather than a compiz issue
<crdlb> ToHellWithGA: is firefox going fullscreen?
<ToHellWithGA> the fact that such a compiz issue exists is making it impossible for me to find useful results in google because so many people whine about compiz trouble
<jStefan> never heard of it before, that's just the result of a google search
<ToHellWithGA> crdlb: it is not currently fullscreen.  f11 does put it into or out of a normal fullscreen mode
<ToHellWithGA> after two days of this, caused by browsing to a site that managed to nag me with popups despite the blocker, i'm tempted to just make a list of extensions i'm using, backup my bookmarks, and remove my profile
<crdlb> ToHellWithGA: so, you can move it around (alt+button1) and resize it (alt+button2)?
<ToHellWithGA> i had to mash the everloving snot out of ctrl+w to close all of the popups
<ToHellWithGA> i cannot move or resize it
<ToHellWithGA> all other windows i can move and resize
<crdlb> not even with alt+button1?
<ToHellWithGA> not even with that
<ToHellWithGA> i'm assuming you mean left mouse button
<crdlb> yes
<ToHellWithGA> if i didn't like images i'd switch to elinks permanently
<ToHellWithGA> i already loathe bells and whistles based flash sites
<Raspberry> anybody else having trouble even logging on after the latest kernel upgrade?
<crdlb> ToHellWithGA: here's what I'd expect happened: that website resized your browser window to your exact screen resolution, which made the compiz Workarounds plugin decide that it was trying to go fullscreen
<crdlb> oh, and firefox's fullscreen mode will continue to work as it does proper fullscreening (with _NET_WM_STATE_FULLSCREEN)
<doggymenz> anyone can run the latest wine?
<doggymenz> 1.1.3 or wahtever
<doggymenz> in intrepid?
<doggymenz> alpha5 still not announced. grrrrrrrrrr
<crdlb> ToHellWithGA: you should turn off "Legacy fullscreen support" in ccsm > Workarounds, and you can use the Extra WM Actions plugin to create a fullscreen toggle (eg Ctrl+Alt+F)
<jmckinzie> hello...any intrepid users that can help me?
<jmckinzie> hello...any intrepid users that can help me?
<jmckinzie> cannot get compiz fusion to work on my nvidia quadro nvs 440 card
<jmckinzie> using triple monitor setup.
<crdlb> :o
<crdlb> how exactly is that set up?
<jmckinzie> error: The composite extension is not available
<jmckinzie> also, it is enabled in xorg.conf
<crdlb> that just means you're using Xinerama
<crdlb> with which, nvidia does not support composite
<jmckinzie> its setup using the nvidia version 173 restricted drivers
<jmckinzie> ok, how can i get compiz fusion to work then?
<Turski> and i think it it doesn't support 3d-acceleration with winerama
<Turski> xinerama*
<jmckinzie> ohhh....i have xinera enabled
<ToHellWithGA> crdlb: that worked.  what was happening?
<crdlb> nvidia does support 3d xinerama, just not composite
<jmckinzie> perhaps i should try disabling it
<crdlb> ToHellWithGA: see "here's what I expect happened" :)
<jmckinzie> ok....just not sure how to enable compiz fusion
<crdlb> jmckinzie: does this card actually have 3 outputs? or are you using two cards?
<jmckinzie> no card has two dvi outputs that are using spliters (cables) for up to 4 displays...i have 3
<jmckinzie> displays
<crdlb> ok
<crdlb> so yeah, disable xinerama and see what happens
<jmckinzie> perhaps i could provide my xorg.conf?
<jmckinzie> ok....BRB
<crdlb> I expect that two of the screens will be twinviewed together
<ToHellWithGA> crdlb: got it
<crdlb> and the last one will be separate
<ToHellWithGA> that's obnoxious and cool at the same time
<ToHellWithGA> perhaps i could disable websites' resizing my browser
<jmckinzie> yes but how do i get the displays to act as 1 unit without xinerama?
<crdlb> jmckinzie: you can't
<jmckinzie> so i have to have 1 display not functional...that sucls
<jmckinzie> sucks
<crdlb> it wouldn't be non-functional ...
<crdlb> just a separate screen
<jmckinzie> cant drag screens across....
<crdlb> and I'm just guessing based on my limited knowledge of nvidia
<jmckinzie> is what i meant.
<crdlb> so try it before making a decision :)
<jmckinzie> yes, you are right...i have spent hours trying to get this to work 1 will be twinview and the otttther seperate x display
<Pici> crdlb: Do you happen to know if ATI's restricted drivers are working in Intrepid currently? There was an issue with the xorg version a bit a go and I figured you might know if that was resolved.
<x1250> I've made deb packages for pidgin-2.5.1, so if anyone is interested here they are: http://rapidshare.com/files/142903111/pidgin_2.5.1.tar.gz.html
<crdlb> Pici: I haven't heard anything, so as far as I know, both fglrx and nvidia-glx-96 are broken
<crdlb> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/247376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 247376 in ubuntu-release-notes "undefined symbols when trying to load fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crdlb> yep, still broken
<Pici> crdlb: oh well, thanks :)
<jmckinzie> crdlb....BRB restarting X
<noodlesgc> does anyone know why A5 is not out?
<noodlesgc> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5 but the download links dont work :(
<pwnguin> hmm. apparently next week is ubuntu+2 naming time
 * pwnguin votes for jackalope
<crdlb> jumping jackalope
<danbhfive> where is the list?
<pwnguin> i think they're saying brainstorm
<jStefan> noodlesgc, that reads "hardy"
<noodlesgc> :( oops, I am stupid
<CarlFK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ intrepid-desktop-i386.iso       04-Sep-2008 09:45  696M
<CarlFK> ok, few hours late...
<Pici> !codename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codename
<Pici> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<momo> does anyone knows what is exaclty linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-2-generic ?
<eeejay> so when will the alpha5 iso reach the ftp sites?
<CarlFK> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/  no A5 - who said it exists ?
<doggymenz> alpha5 not out
<doggymenz> its almost 2 day late
<doggymenz> it suppose go out sep 4
<doggymenz> now is sep 5, almost sep 6 in 2,5 hour
<doggymenz> anyone ran the latest wine on intrepid?
<danbhfive> lol, jackass?
<pwnguin> jabberwocky
<pwnguin> maybe it's time for blueJay
<danbhfive> jumpity junebug
<danbhfive> joyous jellyfish
<pwnguin> jank
<noodlesgc> why were the first ubuntu's not following the naming convention?
<danbhfive> jolted jackass
<danbhfive> you should click the link, it tells the background
<alejandeus> junkie jaguar
<noodlesgc> why did they skip 'A'
<pwnguin> because they started with w :P
<noodlesgc> why no 'C'?
<alejandeus> jinxed jackal
<danbhfive> ooo, we can skip j
<danbhfive> kooky koala!
<bsnider> jinxed jackal is what they should have called vista
<alejandeus> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_animals_start_with_the_letter_J
<alejandeus> I'd go for Jinxed Jackass
<alejandeus> for Vistga that is
<bsnider> blister
<noodlesgc> 'U' should be Ubuntu Ubuntu
<bsnider> by the time they get that far, they'll be a subsidiary of hte microsloth corporation
<tech404> so the current daily is a5?
<danbhfive> jaundiced jackass       thats just gross...
<danbhfive> but hey, they pick em!
<bsnider> jaundiced jackass, you mean john mccain?
<pwnguin> no, his codename is jutting jaw. close though
<Bert_2> Sorry, is alpha5 postponed or did I miss the announcement ?
<pwnguin> i think there's been some concern about the images failing tests
<noodlesgc> Bert_2 I dont know if there was an announcement, but it is apparently delayed.
<bsnider> i'd definitely like to see them wait for a kernel update first, but whatever
<pwnguin> from what im reading, it seems like a release is immenent
<Bert_2> noodlesgc: okey, thx
<bsnider> every morning i set down at this machine and it has crashed overnight
<pwnguin> have you reported the bugs?
<bsnider> hahaha
<bsnider> da kernel's dead and somthin' done kil't it, but i dunno what
<pwnguin> i dont see why a kernel update would fix it then
<dashavoo> Yay!
<dashavoo> Alpha 5!
<Bert_2> dashavoo: has it been released ?
<noodlesgc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<dashavoo> no :( the script seems to have lied
<noodlesgc> no, it did not lie
<dashavoo> I didn't think it would, but it isn't there
<Bert_2> noodlesgc: dashavoo: the directory is still empty, perhaps they're uploading it or something...
<dashavoo> Yeah, maybe
<noodlesgc> yes, it looks like it.
<dashavoo> The funny thing is, when the whatsit popped up to say it had been released, it seriously made me jump
<dashavoo> lol
<solarion> where's the link to the iso for intrepid?
<Bert_2> solarion: it hasn't released yet
<bsnider> on the internet
<dashavoo> intrepid isn't released until October, alpha5 hasn't been uploaded yet
<solarion> Bert_2: not alpha4 or alpha5?
<tech404> Does anyone know if/why util-linux is still using volid? The change log suggests that the maintainers plan to move to blkid for intrepid but I can't find much more info on it. Is there a reason we have decided not to stay with debian on this one?
<solarion> dashavoo: any eta on that?
<dashavoo> nope
<Bert_2> solarion: we're still waiting for the release of alpha5 (it has been delayed)
<dashavoo> hopefully soon
<solarion> dang.  Looks like alpha4 has been taken down
<pwnguin> tech404: wouldn't the right people to ask be the laast uploaders?
<solarion> I suppose I have a bit longer before my hardware arrives anyway
<bsnider> get the daily-live cd
<Bert_2> solarion: yeah, so we think they're uploading alpha5
<jStefan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<pwnguin> solarion: slangsek seems to be pushing out alpha5 righit now
<jStefan> getting closer
 * Bert_2 is excited :D
<pwnguin> jumpin' joey
<pwnguin> which channel supervises brainstorm?
<tsuther> yeah
<dashavoo> I reckon creating that source directory was just a cruel joke on somebody's behalf
<solarion> bsnider: where is daily livecd?
<bsnider> i'd tell you but i'm watching tennis
<Bert_2> no no
<Bert_2> the page came up
<solarion> ah, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Bert_2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<Bert_2> the webpage is up
<dashavoo> Aha, so it did!
<solarion> bsnider: at least your response doesn't require my demise.  ;)
<Bert_2> and the ISO's are up :D
 * Bert_2 is downloading 8.10Alpha5 Desktop amd64
<noodlesgc> the iso's are not up
<bsnider> you found it without my help
<pwnguin> heh, with this much anticipation
<Bodsda> the dvd iso link wasnt giving me any joy today, any known reason why it downloaded a 700byte file?
<pwnguin> there should be a release party ;0
<Bert_2> noodlesgc: and what are the iso's on this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<solarion> bsnider: I just effing googled it.  ;)
<bsnider> google is your effing friend
<Bert_2> pwnguin: yeah, release party :D :P
 * dashavoo is also downloading it
<noodlesgc> Bert_2 all i get is a page that says, Parent Directory, and source/
<pwnguin> noodlesgc: theres likely a lot of servers on round robin
<pwnguin> some will get updated before others
<noodlesgc> nvm, i am stupid
<Bert_2> noodlesgc: what pwnguin says :P
<bsnider> it doesn't have pulseaudio 9.11
<Bert_2> bsnider: where do you see the release notes ?
<bsnider> the reason i know that is that it wasn't offered as an update today
<noodlesgc> wait, using the torrent is pretty useless right?
<Bert_2> bsnider: aaaah :o
<dashavoo> pwnguin, I already had loads of food and drink to keep me going with the wait... but I am still up for a party
<Bert_2> noodlesgc: guess so :P
<bsnider> you can check the manifest to see what files are on it
<pwnguin> dashavoo: well, we can serve up bug report cocktails
<dashavoo> pwnguin, lol
<pwnguin> and bitesize bugfixes ;)
<Bert_2> pwnguin: jummy :D
<Bert_2> for those on alpha4: does nspluginwrapper still suck (64-bit) ?
<bsnider> yes it does
<Bert_2> sorry, shouldn't have used that word
<bsnider> totally unusuable with fireforks
<Bert_2> bsnider: okey
<bsnider> fireforks will crash instantly on flash sites
<Bert_2> bsnider: do you know why it works better with opera ?
<dashavoo> What is fireforks?
<dashavoo> ah
<dashavoo> firefox
<lubosz> no a5 today
<lubosz> omgh
<noodlesgc> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5
<lubosz> yay!
<bsnider> because opera has better support for flash 10's windowless mode
<lubosz> then edit this link :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<bsnider> grab epiphany. it can use flash 10
<Raspberry> ISOs aren't out yet
<Raspberry> link works :P
<Bert_2> bsnider: I'm now on hardy with flashplayer9 and also here flash works a lot better in opera, I don't understand why
<lubosz> anyone figured out how to compile epiphany with webkit?
<bsnider> you don't have to compile it
<bsnider> it's included in intrepid
<lubosz> are there debs already?
<lubosz> it is?
<lubosz> nice
<bsnider> yes
<Raspberry> anybody have a good walkthru on how to get wireless dhcp working from the console?
<bsnider> you can choose not to install epiphany-gecko and install epiphany-webkit instead
<Bert_2> does anyone know a browser that works stable with nspluginwrapper but that has support for firefox extentions ?
<bsnider> impossible
<bsnider> because only flash 10 is available in intrepid and it's a firefox design issue
<Bert_2> bsnider: this proves yet again that the 64bit world seems to hate me...
<bsnider> i cheated. i took the libflashplugin.so for flash 9 and replaced the one in intrepid
<Bert_2> bsnider: so I guess mozilla isn't going to fix that very soon...
<bsnider> fireforks 3.1 will havea  fix guaranteed
<Bert_2> bsnider: are you on 64bit ?
<bsnider> and when that comes out in the 26th century, we'll all rejoice
<bsnider> yes i am
<dashavoo> Raspberry, what is your problem?
<Bert_2> bsnider: how can you use libflashplugin.so, my systems use nspluginwrapper for everything, am I doing something wrong then ? (this is on my hardy system)
<bsnider> do you have a directory on your system called /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree?
<jStefan> torrent doesnt seem to be moving :(
<Bert_2> bsnider: yeah, and it contains the file you talked about
<dashavoo> jStefan, probably because it hasn't got round enough people yet, which image you after?
<bsnider> that is flash
<noodlesgc> jStefan yeah, i tried it, too. Instead i just used axel.
<jStefan> intrepid-desktop-i386
<jStefan> should be the most common?
<bsnider> i replaced it with flash 9's file. on intrepid this fixes the problem, because flash 9 doesn't have that windowless mode crap that's causing the fireforks crashes
<jStefan> it's the first time i use transmission, i wonder if something could be wrong
<Bert_2> bsnider: and if I do something with that file, does that change anything to how much flash9 also sucks on hardy in firefox ?
<noodlesgc> jStefan it just came out, so theres really not many seeders
<jStefan> isn't the server itself a seed?
<bsnider> Bert_2, if you think it sucks on hardy, you haven't seen anything yet. it's as  good as it's going to get with fireforks 3.0
<dashavoo> jStefan, if you were after 64bit I would have said once I download it I will torrent it for a bit
<noodlesgc> jStefan i guess so. I'm getting 830Kb/s over http
<bsnider> and it isn't an amd64 issue
<jStefan> dashavoo, i have the 64 bit on the list but, stopped for later
<Bert_2> bsnider: ******** flash
<bsnider> no, bleep fireforks
<Bert_2> bsnider: ow, so flash makes firefox crash on 8.04 32 and 64 bit ?
<Bert_2> bsnider: I try not to blame any open source projects :P
<bsnider> as far as i know
<bsnider> beacuse it has to do with windowless mode
<bsnider> fireforks doesn't support it no matter what the platform
<bsnider> there are OTHER issues with flash on 64 bit though
<Bert_2> bsnider: I was talking about the flash 9 crashes
<dashavoo> lets all use swfdec instead
<noodlesgc> dashavoo thats what I use
<Bert_2> dashavoo: if swfdec would have all functions flash has I would
<dashavoo> noodlesgc, I never have used it, but I saw a talk on it at LRL this year, so I intend to give it a go
<noodlesgc> dashavoo its not great, youtube doesn't really work, I just use the firefox flashblock plugin, and never use flash sites.
<dashavoo> ah =(
<dashavoo> maybe I won't bother then
<Bert_2> almost on 70% :D
<bsnider> if you do a lot of flash browsing on the web, intrepid will cause you nightmares
<Bert_2> bsnider: are they going to release it with those bugs/errors in it ?
<bsnider> release what when?
<noodlesgc> done!
<Bert_2> bsnider: intrepid
<dashavoo> ok, I am seeding intrepid-desktop-amd64.iso until my stuff finishes copying over to my external harddrive, and then I am formatting my harddrive to install alpha5
<bsnider> they'll go back to flash 9 probably
<Bert_2> bsnider: that's a good idea I think
<Jordan_U> bsnider: What problems are you having, I have just been seeing flickering but far fewer crashes
<bsnider> fireforks doesn't support flash 10's windowless mode, so it crashes frequently
<Bert_2> bsnider: isn't there a way (like an --option) to disable that function ?
<bsnider> i don't care if there is, since i manually installed flash 9 and that fixed the problem
<Bert_2> bsnider: k
<Jordan_U> bsnider: They could always just disable windowless mode, or would that cause more problems?
<bsnider> who could disable it in what?
<bsnider> using flash 9 solves the problem
<Jordan_U> bsnider: Ubuntu in the flash plugin
<Jordan_U> bsnider: But brings back other problems
<bsnider> there's nothing especially wrong with flash 9
<Jordan_U> bsnider: You have to be kidding me
<Bert_2> bsnider: except that it messes up if it's on a 64bit system with firefox
<bsnider> works alright here
<jStefan> intrepid-desktop-i386.torrent still no activity
<Bert_2> bsnider: so you don't have the gray flash screens and certain flash video players who don't work ?
<bsnider> yes i do
<bsnider> occasionally
<Bert_2> bsnider: I have it very very often...
<_Zeus_> yay a5
<bsnider> it is also the fault of fireforks
<bsnider> you said yourself that it doesn't happen in opera
<Bert_2> bsnider: do you know what's causing the error in firefox then ?
<bsnider> no
<Bert_2> bsnider: yeah, it's odd that it doesn't happen in opera :s
<_Zeus_> bbl people going to upgrade to a5
<dashavoo> jStefan, I am uploading on the 64 bit torrent
<bsnider> i know since it doesn't happen in other browsers that it is clearly a fireforks problem
<dashavoo> jStefan, if the torrent isn't downloading for you, why don't you just use http?
<jStefan> i like to support p2p :P
<dholbert> jStefan: I'm downloading via http and then gonna seed after that & support in that way
<dashavoo> You support it better if you download it via http and then help seed with the torrent
<dholbert> what dashavoo said
<dashavoo> dholbert, yeah, that is what I did/am doing with the 64bit image
<Bert_2> finally finished downloading :D
<dholbert> intrepid-desktop-i386 seems to have some peers
<Bert_2> burning...
<dholbert> intrepid-alternate has none
<jStefan> i have a feeling it's my p2p client
<jStefan> i never used transmission before
<dashavoo> jStefan, which version of transmission are you using?
<dholbert> jStefan: I only just now got a few peers
<dholbert> jStefan: up until 1 min ago, it only saw 1 peer
<dholbert> jStefan: (I'm using transmission too)
<jStefan> dholbert, hardy's
<dholbert> jStefan:  metoo
<dashavoo> jStefan, I don't think hardy version of transmission had the ability to check if the port was open on the firewall, but if it does you can check by going to Edit>Preferences>Peers
<lore20> hi
<dashavoo> I stopped using hardy's transmission because of a bug that meant it crashed my gdm session
<lore20> intrepid fail to boot after the last update
<bsnider> why use transmission when deluge is clearly the best?
<tech404> deluge+1
<jStefan> says port is open (as it should)
<dashavoo> yeah
<dashavoo> not a transmission problem then
<Bert_2> I'm going to boot and install it now
<Bert_2> thx for this chat ;)
<Bert_2> bye
<jStefan> i'll just leave it there a while, and be more patient, bbl
<jStefan> thanks
<dashavoo> man, I haven't even uploaded 100mb yet =(
<dholbert> bsnider: because transmission is default? :)
<bsnider> that's true
<bsnider> very much so
<avis> how is alpha 5 doing ?
<dashavoo> avis, about to install it and see
<dashavoo> :)
<dashavoo> why does my computer find reading and burning cds so difficult? it  makes such a noise when it is doing so!
<noodlesgc> does anyone else get kernel panic trying to boot in virtualbox (using the i386 image)?
<mneptok> noodlesgc: that is one ugly /quit msg. what's it supposed to do?
<dashavoo> Time to install alpha5, back later
<noodlesgc> mneptok its a uh, well virus
<noodlesgc> dont run it
<mneptok> noodlesgc: as i suspected
<mneptok> noodlesgc: if you /quit with that message again you will be banned from Ubuntu IRC namespace
<noodlesgc> :(
<noodlesgc> really?
<mneptok> yes, really.
<noodlesgc> ok, changing it now, sorry.
<mneptok> do you think virus propagation is in line with the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct?
<noodlesgc> I really didn't think about it.
<mneptok> and i think that's where you went wrong :)
<mneptok> thanks for playing by the rules. much appreciated.
<noodlesgc> ill think from now on! :D g2g
<x1250> does someone else have problems with pidgin + MSN protocol when invisible? Connection dies here with a "read error". This happens every time I change my status to invisible, even when trying to connect as invisible from the beginning.
<dashavoo> Does alpha5 communicate via morsecode instead of a normal visual interface?
<dashavoo> If so, fine, if not, my system beeper is going crazy with the alpha5 live cd
<eeejay> dashavoo: yes, but your ear to the harddrive, you should hear it
<dashavoo> eeejay, I don't need to, I hear it through my system beeper
<eeejay> dashavoo: is it booting?
<dashavoo> eeejay, cd goes on, I select install from the menu, and then it beeps, alot... the installer starts etc, not finished the process yet, but maaan it is annoying!
<pwnguin> dashavoo: does X come up?
<eeejay> dashavoo: can't wait to try it myself :)
<dashavoo> pwnguin, yeah
<dashavoo> eeejay, lol
<pwnguin> dashavoo: can you check the contents dmesg?
<eeejay> this is what bittorrent was made for, it's so awesome
<dashavoo> pwnguin, I didn't boot the livecd bit, I selected install ubuntu, so all I have is the installer, not the rest of the desktop environment... and the font on alt+F1 etc. is too big to read
<pwnguin> dashavoo: so X doesnt come up
<pwnguin> maybe i should try a liveCD again some time and seee how it works these day
<pwnguin> s
<x1250> dashavoo, if nothing helps, you can deactivate the speaker using: $ sudo sh -c "echo blacklist pcspkr >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<eeejay> which kernel is in alpha5? *-2 or *-3?
<pwnguin> x1250: i think you need to rmmod the pcspkr module
<falstaff> hello
<falstaff> i installed ibex today. After some time my screen went black, but i have disabled all standby settings, why?
<x1250> pwnguin, that works for me, I use it all the time
<falstaff> the box is working, i can connect over ssh
<falstaff> so it seems that just graphics went down... Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesnt work
<falstaff> any idea how to debug?
<|dupondje|> Network-Manager still doesn't save anything
<|dupondje|> crappy thing :(
<dashavoo> pwnguin, I am sshing in so I can get the dmesg
<_Zeus_> well, a5 booted.  That's a good sign :P
<x1250> a5 was released?
<_Zeus_> yeah
<_Zeus_> about 1hr ago
<_Zeus_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<_Zeus_> argh
<x1250> great :)
<_Zeus_> go to cdimage.ubuntu.com
<x1250> yeah, I have the address
<_Zeus_> or just check out the wiki page
<_Zeus_> brb
<_Zeus_> SWEET!!!!!
<Killeroid> hi, i am going to wipe my hd and reinstall in a few minutes. I am considering switching to reiserfs. is that a good idea? I am using a laptop btw but the laptop is almost always plugged in.
<_Zeus_> intrepid uses nano for visudo :P
<_Zeus_> Killeroid: i guess.... don't think you'll notice a performance increase
<x1250> Killeroid, not for what I have read, or better ask in #debian, they are known to hate reiserfs
<x1250> they'll recommend you ext3
<Killeroid> hehe,thanks, i will ask in debian and see what the consensus is
<dashavoo> pwnguin, that is the dmesg of the beep-crazy installer cd: http://dashavoo.com/dmesg_alpha5.txt
<_Zeus_> man they slap all these warnings on alphas :P
<dashavoo> ok there is already a bug on launchpad, I will attach my dmesg to it :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/259214
<dupondje> any id's ? :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 259214 in network-manager "wired connection settings are lost after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<m_newton> how do I see the version of intrepid
<dashavoo> magic
<Killeroid> hahaha
<dashavoo> I would say try "System>About Ubuntu" but for me it just complains about badly formed xml
<m_newton> k
<x1250> m_newton, or $ cat /etc/issue
<dashavoo> Well as being as it seems that alpha5 isn't usable for me yet, I guess I will set about reinstalling hardy... or perhaps another distro of my choosing, for a change
<bsnider> dashavoo, what's wrong with it?
<dashavoo> bsnider, system beep goes crazy, and since that is probably a signal that it is having trouble with some hardware I don't want to risk any serious damage
<bsnider> try booting the .26 kernel
<dashavoo> can I do that from the livecd?
<bsnider> no
<dashavoo> ah, because the beeping occurs on the livecd too
<bsnider> sometimes that beep happens, sometimes it doesn't
<dashavoo> it really was driving me mad... I had to put on some very loud music to cover it up
<dashavoo> bsnider, you get it too?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> sometimes
<Raspberry> my system won't load a session since I updated to the latest kernel
<dashavoo> I have had it every time I have tried so far, but I will try again
<bsnider> flea power it
<dashavoo> beeping again
<dashavoo> >=(
<dashavoo> loud css to cover it up
<x1250> dashavoo, did you tried what I told you?
<dashavoo> x1250, I didn't see your suggestion, what was it?
<dashavoo> oh, I see, blacklist the pcspkr module
<x1250> yes, $ sudo sh -c "echo blacklist pcspkr >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<bsnider> devilish plan
<dashavoo> since I am on the livecd I will just rmmod it for now, if I do install it to disk I will do that
<x1250> dashavoo, and you can follow it by a $ sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<dashavoo> x1250, FATAL: Module pcspkr not found.
<dashavoo> I am stuck with it, it seems
<vistakiller> hi
<dashavoo> hey vistakiller
<vistakiller> second problem in my kubuntu hardy
<vistakiller> asoundconf alwayes crash
<x1250> dashavoo, no idea why is not there, that never happened here...
<vistakiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/263116
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263116 in alsa-utils "asoundconf crashed with ValueError in set_default_card()" [Undecided,New]
<dashavoo> x1250, that just seconds my view that I should go no further with intrepid until the next alpha... just incase whatever is causing the beeping also causes hardware damage somehow
<x1250> dashavoo, ok, but better report the issue so the devs know about it
<bsnider> you're likely to have more problems with it than just the beep
<dashavoo> the beeping is already in launchpad from someone else, I have added my dmesg to the bug, I will edit it now to add that pcspkr is apparently not there
<cyphase> Pici: see, i filed a bug :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/266932
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 266932 in vino "Problems with Vino's "Disable the wallpaper when connected" option" [Undecided,New]
<cyphase> and there it is. thanks ubottu ;)
<dashavoo> bsnider, I realise that, but problems that involve just software I can deal with... when it involves something as low level as the system beep I am in uncharted regions for me
<jStefan> hello again
<dashavoo> Hey jStefan
<doggymenz> anyone here run latest wine?
<_Zeus_> what's with the ugly new theme in 8.10?
<_Zeus_> is everything supposed to be gray and blah and such?
<bsnider> i'd say the kernel is the big problem right now. yeah, there are little problems with furryfox and gnome and things like that, but it's the crashes and weird beeps that are the big showstoppers
<bsnider> and there hasn't been a kernel update in a few days
<_Zeus_> i get the weird beeps :P
<void^> works perfectly fine for me ;)
<_Zeus_> sometimes i have to reboot a couple times before it actually starts
<_Zeus_> does everyone else have this ugly new theme?
<bsnider> right, sometimes i have to reboot a couple of times too
<bsnider> what theme?
<dashavoo> _Zeus_, do you mean newhuman?
<_Zeus_> no
<dashavoo> the dark theme?
<_Zeus_> no
<_Zeus_> for some reason when i booted everything looked really oldish
<dashavoo> Oh
<dashavoo> that happened to me with the livecd
<_Zeus_> like a 5-year old GTK app
<_Zeus_> the livecd was fine for me but it had another weird theme
<dashavoo> just open the appearance settings thing and choose the human and it goes back to what you would expect
<void^> oh, i always have to start gnome-settings-daemon manually
<void^> hm.. i have to break the boot process because lrm-manager stalls, manually start udev, bring up lo and start gdm.. so works perfectly fine was probably a bit of an overstatement .. :]
<bsnider> if you leave it on overnight does it crash?
<x1250> newhuman theme looks really ugly with light input boxes, I don't like the contrast :S
<jStefan> is it possible to install the .27 kernel on hardy by using the intrepid deb package ?
<dupondje> no
<zerwas> Are there good (usable) open drivers for my radeon 3850? (i ask because fglrx isn't working with xserver 1.5) at the moment i am using "radeon", but it looks like it is not capable of 3D/Compositing
<dupondje> fglrx (8.522): Installing module.
<dupondje> ........(bad exit status: 7)
<dupondje>   Build failed.  Installation skipped.
<_Zeus_> i just found a huge bug with a5
<dupondje> any id ?
<_Zeus_> UUID=b580dfdb-cbb5-45c1-a6e8-e721d9fa2a21 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<_Zeus_> that's from the fstab
<_Zeus_> it might just be me but i don't think "relatime" is a valid option
<crdlb> zerwas: that's the best you're going to get until fglrx is fixed
<dashavoo> _Zeus_, it is
<dashavoo> it is a real option
<_Zeus_> ???
<_Zeus_> isn't it "realtime"?
<zerwas> crdlb, thanks for the info
<dashavoo> no
<_Zeus_> what in the world does "relatime" do then?
<dashavoo> relatime = relative atime
<zerwas> crdlb, i bet it will take (at least) months until fglrx is fixed
<_Zeus_> huh
<_Zeus_> never knew that
<dashavoo> _Zeus_, nor me, I googled it when you  mentioned it
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-06
<dashavoo> Wow, I am sleepy!
<_Zeus_> :P
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> fixxed fglrx
<dupondje> just some :)
<emma> Hi. Every time I start FireFox and then try to go to YouTube at http://youtube.com, the browser crashes. Is there a log or any other vital information I should include in an effective bug report for this? I am running 64 bit Ubuntu Intrepid.
<ethana21> I'm torrenting alpha 5 now-- is the partitioner safe enough to let it touch my hard drive?
<_Zeus_> sort of
<ethana21> I have an unformatted partition ready for it, it'd just need to format it and install to it
<_Zeus_> partitioning is always risky though
<ethana21> sort of?
<_Zeus_> partitioning is ALWAYS risky
<ethana21> well it doesn't have to so much as touch my other ones..
<ethana21> hmmmmm
<_Zeus_> i think you'll be fine
<ethana21> heh
<_Zeus_> the real risk would be resizing partitions
<ethana21> yes.
<ethana21> and i did all that already
<_Zeus_> if you're not doing that, don't worry about it
<ethana21> ok sweet
<Raspberry> since I installed Alpha 5 whenever I start Firefox it takes me to an ubuntu page asking for my credit card information... are you starting to charge for Ubuntu in the next release?!
<_Zeus_> Raspberry: ????
<_Zeus_> where did you get a5 from???
<ethana21> haha
<ethana21> i hope that's a joke..
<_Zeus_> Raspberry: where did  you get a5 from??
<dashavoo> lol
<dashavoo> I am intrigued by this
<_Zeus_> ...
<_Zeus_> where is he?
<ethana21> *headdesk*
<ethana21> Raspberry: you're not messing with us, are you?
<ethana21> where did you get your disc image?
<void^> troll alert, take cover.
<_Zeus_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Raspberry> ubuntu.net
<_Zeus_> :P
<_Zeus_> Raspberry: the ubuntu site is ubuntu.com
<Raspberry> I googled Ubuntu Alpha 5 download
<_Zeus_> ubuntu.net is also legit
<ethana21> it redirects, yeah
<_Zeus_> send us the link of exactly where you got it
<Raspberry> I'm just giving you guys crap -- I've been asking a single question on and off for the last 6 hrs  and thought I'd see if anybody was paying attention :P
<_Zeus_> wow
<ethana21> *sigh*
<_Zeus_> how did i know? :-/
<ethana21> expected as much
<_Zeus_> what's the question?
<_Zeus_> wow.  he gets our attention to ask the question than disappears!
<Raspberry> Since I updated to the latest kernel ~3 days ago running Alpha 4 -- I can't start a user session... I tried creating a new user... deleting the user directory contents... it'll login through gdm, create some directories in the user directory like .gnome2 , but then it'll just hang there :P
<_Zeus_> ahh
<_Zeus_> Raspberry: update to a5
<_Zeus_> fresh install
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> that's what I'm doing -- just burned the ISO
<_Zeus_> that should fiz it
<_Zeus_> *fix
<dupondje> *  fglrx (8.522)...                                                                                                                                                                                                                         fglrx (8.522): Installing module.
<dupondje> ........
<dupondje> ......
<dupondje>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<Raspberry> a5 wasn't released until a couple of hrs ago
<ethana21> Zeus: I aliased 'install' to 'sudo apt-get install' -- is there any good reason not to do this?
<dupondje> sweet :)
<_Zeus_> ethana21: that's what i do
<ethana21> 'install pidgin' installs pidgin.   'install sunbird'  installs sunbird..
<_Zeus_> :P
<ethana21> ah
<ethana21> wow
<_Zeus_> hehe
<ethana21> ok yeah, why isn't that the default?
 * DanaG prefers aptitude
<_Zeus_> i dunno but it's way nicer
<ethana21> yes it is
<Raspberry> so that wasn't an option :P  -- I can't seem to get DHCP working from the console using my wireless nic either -- it sees the wlan0 and ESSID... but nothing :P  I'll see if that changes with a5
<crdlb> ethana21: /usr/bin/install perhaps?
<ethana21> i did the same with 'uninstall' 'update' 'upgrade'..
<_Zeus_> i also use remove=sudo apt-get remove
<dashavoo> install is already a command
<ethana21> well i saw that
<ethana21> but what Human Being uses /that/?
<_Zeus_> dashavoo: yeah but no one ever uses it
<DanaG> some SCRIPTS use it.
<ethana21> yes
<DanaG> Which ones?  I haven't a clue.
<ethana21> aliases don't touch scripts
<dashavoo> _Zeus_, I knew that I had never used it, didn't know what it did though so I wouldn't have aliased over the top of it
<ethana21> ...which can actually be a pain..
<Raspberry> I use apt-get all the tie
<ethana21> dashavoo: it can't break it though
<ethana21> scripts don't go through aliases
<_Zeus_> well, i've been doing it for over a year and never had a problem
<dashavoo> ethana21, true
<ethana21> 'course, the second you use 'sudo', all your aliases don't work for you
<ethana21> or in my case
<ethana21> 'frigging'
 * DanaG uses aptitude
<Raspberry> is there a preferred way to get a tablet device detected / working with 8.10 -- or should I just keep modifying the xorg.conf
<dashavoo> ethana21, you aliased frigging to sudo?
<_Zeus_> i just wish there was a way to have the alias use tabcompletion
<ethana21> yes
<dashavoo> lmao
<_Zeus_> HAHAHA
<dashavoo> thats brilliant
<_Zeus_> frigging rm x
<_Zeus_> lol
<ethana21> i also aliased 'murder' to sudo killall
<_Zeus_> hahaha
<ethana21> i have a number of personality enhancing aliases on this machine
<crdlb> -_-
 * crdlb thinks being productive on other systems is important
 * ethana21 got an ubuntu dell laptop so he never /has/ to
<_Zeus_> any other good ones? :P
<ethana21> i'd do the basics too, but they don't work with frigging
<ethana21> 'remove' and such
<_Zeus_> does anyone know how to get tabcompletion to work on an aliaas?
<_Zeus_> i'm guessing there's no way
<_Zeus_> sometimes i have to use sudo apt-get install just to get the tabcompletion
<dashavoo> Probably have to manually edit some files... man I hate touchpads, I keep typing all over the place
<_Zeus_> i figured
<_Zeus_> does anyone know how to disable the system bell in 8.10?
<_Zeus_> it used to be in Preferences > Sound
<ethana21> 44 minutes remaining on 8.10a5 torrent
<_Zeus_> just download it direct
<_Zeus_> it took me like 10m
<dashavoo> and then seed
<ethana21> right
<ethana21> It's friday night, so I can seed for a few hours no problem
<_Zeus_> no one knows how to change the system bell?
<ethana21> 9 Mbit cox cable connection, don't know the up speed though
<dashavoo> _Zeus_, what do you want to do?
<_Zeus_> stop this frigging blinking screen
<_Zeus_> it used to be in Preferences > Sound
<Raspberry> dang it ... my bios doesn't detect my USB CDROM, but it works fine w/USB flash... lame
<dashavoo> _Zeus_, ...
<DanaG> My BIOS does the same...
<DanaG> can boot USB HDD or Floppy or "Stick" -- but not CDROM.
<Raspberry> I've got a Thinkpad X61t
<dashavoo> _Zeus_, is it juts a problem in gnome-terminal?
<dashavoo> excuse my spelling... it is the damn touchpads fault
<Raspberry> I installed a4 with a USB stick, but just bought a LG Slim USB CDROM for this thing :p
<DanaG> Laptop I shall be getting (as soon as HP opens the customize-to-order option, grrr!): HP EliteBook 8530w.
<_Zeus_> dashavoo: no no
<_Zeus_> you know when you get a system bell it beeps or flashes the screen or stuff?
<dashavoo> yeah, but, there is an option in gnome-teminal to turn it off
<dashavoo> I think
<dashavoo> i remember having it on myself once, and that is the only place I can think of that I might have trned it on
<_Zeus_> dashavoo: in 8.04 it was under Preferences > Sound
<dashavoo> hmm... no idea then
<dashavoo> Does bluetooth work any better in alpha5?
<emma> I'm running Ubuntu Intrepid 64 bit and I'm getting a lot of these errors while running FireFox
<emma> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_HandleEvent() invoke: Connection closed
<emma> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_GetValue() invoke: Connection closed
<emma> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING: unhandled variable 11 in NPP_GetValue()
<_Zeus_> where do you see that?
<Raspberry> hmm... the Install app doesn't seem to work on the alpha5 amd64 desktop cd
<Raspberry> spins up the CDROM but then nothing happens
<dashavoo> Raspberry, that happened to me at first
<dashavoo> take the cd out and put it back in and try again
<dashavoo> I thought it was just my cd or my drive
<Raspberry> i just tried for a 3rd time and it worked
<dashavoo> funny, 3rd time lucky was mine too
<Raspberry> I didn't take the CD out
<dashavoo> correlation! =causation, as they say
<Raspberry> the new partition prepartion section of the installer is a bit confusing
<Raspberry> it wants to set the size of any partition to the used space
<woogens> I just installed it, too -- using the amd64 desktop cd. Works pretty good, so far.
<Raspberry> cool it's got a migrator now
<Raspberry> and it understands vista
<Raspberry> last time I did a net install with a4
<doggymenz> what name is opengl library used for build opengl app?
<crdlb> doggymenz: depends on the opengl implementation you're using
<crdlb> for mesa users, it's libgl1-mesa-dev
<crdlb> for nvidia users, append '-dev' to the driver package name
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> alpha5 didn't mount my existing home dir
<Raspberry> even after I told it to
<dashavoo> Well I am off to bed
<dashavoo> night
<doggymenz> oh
<Raspberry> i tried to umount /home -- said it wasn't mounted... did a mount /home ... that worked fine
<Raspberry> i didn't edit the fstab or anything ... so not sure why it wouldn't mount on boot
<Raspberry> lol.. random screensaver always produces the same "random" screensaver
<ethana21> gahh
<ethana21> no colemak keymap option on the intrepid cd
 * ethana21 can't wait 'till he doesn't have to screw with a fresh ubuntu install for it to be usable
<ethana21> ....checking integrity....
<ethana21> i must say though, i'm not seeing five loading bars scattered over the screen
<ethana21> i do find that more confidence-inducin
<_Zeus_> the a5 partition resizer seems buggy
<_Zeus_> it seems to want to resize partitions even though you don't want i to
<Raspberry> yup
<ethana21> *headdesk*
<Raspberry> it doesn't though
<_Zeus_> yeah
<ethana21> hmmmmmm
<_Zeus_> but it definately has issues
<ethana21> ohhh
<ethana21> null resize
<Raspberry> however it lists my /home partition in the fstab , but it won't mount it automatically
<ethana21> where it says it's going to do all this stuff, but it does it with 0 values
<_Zeus_> post the line from the fstab
<ethana21> well, the disc is sound
<ethana21> time to reboot and install it
 * ethana21 reboots
<Raspberry> if I "sudo mount /home" that works :p
<_Zeus_> just paste the line from the fstab
<_Zeus_> there could be an option there
<Raspberry> UUID=a49e29fe-2ad2-47ae-b15f-74830f31c748 /home ext3 relatime 0 2
<Raspberry> sorry I had to retype it
<_Zeus_> np
<_Zeus_> hmm looks fine
<Raspberry> yeah I know :P
<_Zeus_> i dunno sry
<_Zeus_> !google :-P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google :-p
<Raspberry> I'm thinking of changing the UUID to /dev/sda5
<_Zeus_> bbl
<_Zeus_> ?
<_Zeus_> oops
<_Zeus_> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<_Zeus_> bbl
<Raspberry> cya
<Raspberry> this "NewHuman" chocolate mudslide has got to go
<doggymenz> alpha5 is out finaly, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Raspberry> it's not that exciting
<doggymenz> in 'Fast User Switch Applet' anyone notie you have icon and can choose online, away, busy, offline, etc?
<doggymenz> what is this?
<Awsoonn> yo, wondering abotu an NM issue here
<Awsoonn> I have my network settings set up in /etc/network/interfaces, but they are totaly ignored in intrepid, as are the manual settigns in NM-applet, is this a new bug?
<jStefan> yes it is!
<jStefan> :P
<ethana2> ok, so I'm on the alpha 5 livecd right now
<ethana2> i was under the understanding that nautilus was finally getting column view like Finder
<ethana2> could someone help me find it?
<mneptok> ethana2: is "View As Compact Icons" in your Nautilus view menu?
 * mneptok isn;t running Intrepid yet
<ethana2> icons, list, compact
<mneptok> "compact" is what you want, i think
<ethana2> no i mean like
<ethana2> you have a list of everything in whatever folder down the left
<mneptok> http://blogs.gnome.org/cneumair/files/2008/02/screenshot-compact-icons.png
<ethana2> you click something and it makes another one just to the right displaying everything in /that/ folder
<ethana2> and so on and so forth
<ethana2> here...
<ethana2> http://www.macretard.com/images/finder_columns.png
<ethana2> I thought they were doing this
<ethana2> I was looking forward to it a lot
<ethana2> http://www.time-tripper.com/uipatterns/Patterns/Cascading_Lists/osx-finder.gif
<lubosz> is gfxboot standard in intrepid?
<Ienorand> Does hibernate to swapfile work as of today?
<lubosz> didnt that work in hardy already?
<lubosz> or where did he wrote the status to?
<lubosz> brb fresh install a5
<Ienorand> I haven't tried hibernate to swapfile in any version, is it supposed to work?
<XGas> only one way to find out
<XGas> Test it.
<XGas> or ask someone who has similar specs configuration as your computer for the result
<Ienorand> XGas: I guess, since I do have a hardy install...
<XGas> I looked into how they do suspend to disk, I am SURPRISED, that it even /works/.
<XGas> engineering madness, MADNESS
<XGas> btw, works on my laptop, Dell XPS M1210
<XGas> with NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400 :\
<jStefan> does it automatically pick where to suspend to ?
<jStefan> 'hibernate'
<XGas> where to suspend to? I thought Ubuntu uses the swap space to do it?
<ethana2> swap makes sense for suspend, but not hibernate
<Ienorand> XGas: You using swap file or partition?
<XGas> Ienorand: swap in LVM.
<Ienorand> XGas: That would be a "partition" for the acronym-unsavvy?
<XGas> yeah.
<XGas> its not really partition see......
<Ienorand> Well, I've read here and there that Hib+swapfile doesn't work in hardy... So I guess I'll have to go with swap in lvm for a while longer.
<jStefan> if swap > physical memory, it makes sense
<jStefan> otherwise :(
<Ienorand> (It shows up in gparted, it's a partition afaik :) )
<Ienorand> jStefan: Yea, I plan on buffing up with 6GB swap :D
<jStefan> i've upgraded my hardware since my 1st install (except the hard drive) and my swap has gone small now
<jStefan> in comparison
<x1250> 6GB swap? what are do doing that you need so much swap? and how much ram do you have?
<Ienorand> x1250: Probably nothing, but I don't think I'll fill the disk anyway, and I could always shrink it if I don't need it...
<jStefan> if he wants to hibernate he will surely need more swap than ram
<Ienorand> x1250: I've got 3gb (4, actually, but 32bit) so I'll need at least 3.5 someth...
<jStefan> at least linux (unlike other OSs) is efficient about swap :P
<Ienorand> jStefan: Hmm, in my opinion not very efficient if you have to dedicate a partition (or part in lvm or whatever...)
<x1250> oh
<Ienorand> omg: hax0r!!
<jStefan> personally i don't like the idea of swap for modern computers, swap was invented at a time where large sums of ram was a ridiculous concept. Now a days you can simply get MORE ram. :)
<Ienorand> jStefan: Well, there's the limit at 3gb unless you switch to the 64-side....
<Ienorand> Hmm... so that leaves 234G after triple boot... should be alright for data partition...
<mneptok> jStefan: swap is crucial for sleep/hibernate on laptops
<ethana2> mneptok: hibernate should be done with a file
<jStefan> file :: swap    (same thing)   ;)
<ethana2> no
<ethana2> i may have 3 os'es installed, and i am sticking to one swap partition
<ethana2> because that puts me at a total of 4 partitions
<ethana2> don't want to bother with logical
<Ienorand> ethana2: Should, but isn't, unfortunately...
<ethana2> anything that won't work with that is fail
<jStefan> then it should be configurable, but nothing should be forced
<ethana2> lenorand: i put a brainstorm thing up on that
<ethana2> i think it died
<ethana2> jStefan: i agree.
<ethana2> suspend to swap
<ethana2> hibernate to file
<jStefan> suspend should be to memory, that's the whole idea of it
<jStefan> the memory stays powered
<ethana2> but if it loses power...
<jStefan> dont loose it :P
<ethana2> isn't there some 'sleep' thing?
<ethana2> where it suspends to RAM and swap, and after x minutes shuts down
<ethana2> so it's just to swap
<Ienorand> ethana2: Aleady is: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8092/
<jStefan> what if you loose power while working on an important document ?
<ethana2> ..then it's in swap.
<jStefan> i mean while it's on
<ethana2> oh sorry, laptop here
<ethana2> that's what autosave is for
<jStefan> computers are not supposed to loose power unexpectedly
<ethana2> ....again, laptop for the win
<jStefan> i have a UPS
<ethana2> good for you
<ethana2> 5 minutes should come standard in every desktop psu.
<ethana2> a laptop can do 180 minutes
<Raspberry> what about when you are in suspend and your battery gets so low that the power will die
<ethana2> don't tell me a desktop can't do 5
<Ienorand> ethana2: Heh, first thing I did when I got the new laptop is to remove battery ;)
<ethana2> Raspberry: then your session is in swap
<ethana2> lenorand: i did that, then tripped over the power cord and lost my session
<Raspberry> it transitions it to hibernate?
<ethana2> Raspberry: it should, yes
<ethana2> suspend to both RAM and swap
<ethana2> then if you do lose power, you still have your session, it just takes a few seconds longer to get back into
<Raspberry> suspend hasn't been working for me on 8.10 yet
<Raspberry> worked fine on 7.10 and worked for a while on 8.04
<Ienorand> ethana2: Ouch, gotta duckttape the power cord to the lappy then :)
<ethana2> yeah, no
<Raspberry> i tore the ethernet port out of my old laptop
<Raspberry> because I was giving a presentation and forgot it was plugged in
<Raspberry> and went to take it off the podium
<Raspberry> toshiba m200...
<lubosz> hi, i installed a5 without a boot loader
<lubosz> how can i tell my old boot loader to update menu.lst?
<XGas> lubosz: Do your homework? roflmao, just kidding
<XGas> lubosz: Do you have a separate /boot partition? And had you use it for Intrepid?
<lubosz> no the boot partition is my old hardy partition i'm currently in
<lubosz> but i want to install grub on the intrepid one
<XGas> ok, this will take some explaining about what I really asked about....
<XGas> never mind.
<XGas> lubosz: Boot into your hardy install
<XGas> open a terminal
<XGas> and mount that partition you had intrepid install on
<XGas> if you do it via the GUI, it will be mounted in /media
<lubosz> i wonder what you think you really asked, i think i answered it :D
<lubosz> k, skip the mounting part
<lubosz> but thx for taking some time for my problem :D
<XGas> lubosz: then do this in terminal: grub-install --root-directory=/media/somewhere/
<XGas> lubosz: You don't really need to install the boot loader to the partition you have Intrepid on.
<lubosz> hm, wont this do a collision with the intrepids apt?
<lubosz> k
<lubosz> i wonder if i need the grub package in the intrepid package manager
<XGas> lubosz: you can update the grub menu.lst, you have to do this manually.
<lubosz> and it will lie on my old partition?
<XGas> manually as in edit in a text editor.
<lubosz> i did this, thx
<lubosz> but it will be on the old partiton?
<lubosz> the menu.lst
<XGas> lubosz: Ok, just do: sudo update-grub
<lubosz> k, thx this is what i looked for :D
<XGas> lubosz: The menu.lst is just used for boot options
<lubosz> lets see what he finds
<lubosz> yes, but it has to be on some partition
<lubosz> i wanted to migrate it to the intrepid in long term
<lubosz> when i delete the old partiton after some time
<XGas> lubosz: Easy, install grub when you booted into intrepid
<lubosz> nice, grub found some old kernels
<lubosz> 2.6.24-19 ^^
<lubosz> but no intrepid
<Raspberry> which desktop search is built into 8.10
<lubosz> but i didnt install grub to its partition
<lubosz> i did, via sudo grub-install /dev/sdaX
<lubosz> but no .27 kernels in the list :/
<_Zeus_> hehe.  alpha with intrepid-proposed and intrepid-backports FTW :D
<ethana2> time to boot back into hardy
<ethana2> keep up the good work, all
<lubosz> k, wrote the menu.lst myself, lets try it ^^ XGas thx
<XGas> ok.
<XGas> ah
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> any luck compiling the nvidia driver with the new kernel?
<lubosz> the one from the repos doesnt really work for me
<lubosz> the .com does not compile
<lubosz> great :/
<Jordan_U> lubosz: Why do you think the version in the repos doesn't work :)
<lubosz> hm, maybe cause my resolution is 640*480 max and the error message while starting gdm
<crdlb> lubosz: what card?
<lubosz> tried the generaded xorg.conf, my good old xorg.conf from the hardy times, 177 (beta) and 173
<lubosz> 8600 GS
<crdlb> the specifics of the xorg.conf are pretty much irrelevent as long as it says Driver "nvidia"
<crdlb> you should check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for the error after trying the nvidia driver in the repos
<crdlb> and if that doesn't show the nvidia driver starting, you can stop gdm and run startx manually
<lubosz> lol, canonical codec store btw?
<lubosz> crdlb: thx i try that
<RAOF> crdlb: Actually, tche specifics of the xorg.conf can be important; I've seen a couple with an explicit modeline for 640x480, a virtual size of 640x480, and 640x480 being the only specified resolution ;)
<lubosz> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<lubosz> this is what i get
<crdlb> RAOF: ok, well I meant that the xorg.conf should be blank other than that :>
<RAOF> crdlb: Right :)
<crdlb> lubosz: and it says "VESA" a bunch of times below that in the log on the left side?
<lubosz> crdlb: yes
<lubosz> (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA
<lubosz> etc
<crdlb> RAOF: so, does bulletproofX still clobber the X log in intrepid? :)
<RAOF> Bulletproof X hasn't triggered for me in Intrepid.
<RAOF> I don't know.
<crdlb> so make it trigger!!!
<lubosz>  Bulletproof X started for me
<RAOF> crdlb: I mean - when X fails to start, bulletproof X isn't triggered.
<crdlb> lubosz: well, lacking any negative confirmation, let's assume it's still broken
<crdlb> RAOF: ah
<crdlb> lubosz: make sure your xorg.conf says Driver "nvidia" in the Device section
<lubosz> k
<crdlb> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or kdm if you use kubuntu), which will drop you to a terminal
<crdlb> from there, run 'startx'
<crdlb> and if it fails, copy the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to your home dir before restarting gdm
<danbhfive> anyone know how to program c?   I know its offtopic, but, actually, its not
<crdlb> (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start)
<danbhfive> I need help with some c errors
<lubosz> crdlb: k, brb
<crdlb> danbhfive: sounds pretty offtopic to me ... (and this lovely network has a ##C channel)
<crdlb> unless your problem is with building some C code written by someone else on intrepid (ie finding the right library headers)
<danbhfive> well, its c code written by someone else, but not for ubuntu.  But, I want it to work on ubuntu
<danbhfive> I think its a library
<crdlb> linky?
<danbhfive> http://lists.zerezo.com/video4linux/msg23002.html
<danbhfive> the attachment
<danbhfive> lol, I bet its a long shot, because its not even a maintained project, BUT, I think it would get my webcam working
<RAOF> I suspect not.
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: You are using an app that only supports v4l1?
<RAOF> What do you have that only support v4l version 1?
<danbhfive> I think everything in ubuntu only supports v4l 1, except ekiga
<RAOF> Define "everything"?
<danbhfive> camorama is one that I think only supports v4l
<danbhfive> I tried cheese
<danbhfive> and xawtv
<RAOF> (Which works just fine with my v4l2 device)
<bsnider> RAOF, which device is that?
<Jordan_U> cheese ( gstreamer ) supports v4l2
<danbhfive> does camorama?  I ran it in debug mode, and its running a v4l version 1 only directive/command/whatever you call it
<RAOF> Or, rather, I have a crazy syntek webcam built in to this laptop, and (once the driver was actually working) it's always worked with everything I've tried.
<danbhfive> but my webcam is v4l2 only, it doesnt support version 1
<danbhfive> at least I think
<RAOF> As is mine.
<RAOF> I think it's more likely that your webcam driver doesn't work properly.
<danbhfive> how would that happen?
<RAOF> By being a webcam?  They're not very well supported, generally.
<bsnider> is there one or one line of them that are really well supported?
<danbhfive> well, I bought this one because its listed as being fully supported on linux  : (
<RAOF> Ah, right.  Well...
<lubosz> crdlb: http://pastebin.ca/1195494
<RAOF> Trying to shim in a v4l compatibility layer is unlikely to make anything work :)
<lubosz> it didnt start the driver
<danbhfive> lol, ok
<RAOF> danbhfive: So, it doesn't work in cheese?  Do you get any error messages when starting cheese from the terminal?
<danbhfive> well, I guess there is always windows, cause I'm out of ideas
<crdlb> lubosz: so you have an InputDevice line in your ServerLayout section referring to a section which doesn't exist
<RAOF> danbhfive: But we haven't actually tried _any_ troubleshooting yet.
<danbhfive> RAOF: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43810/
<RAOF> danbhfive: Hm.  Doesn't seem to be any video errors there.  Let's see...
<lubosz> crdlb: its only the touchpad... and im using it right now :/
<lubosz> http://pastebin.ca/1195496   <= the one with bulletproofx
<RAOF> danbhfive: Can you run "gstreamer-properties", go to the "video" tab, and check the default video input?
<danbhfive> RAOF: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43811/    thats the tail of camorama's output.   Its crashing on a v4l v1 command, which led me the direction I took
<danbhfive> RAOF: well, I'm not sure what to check, but I'm gona play with the options
<crdlb> lubosz: it means the section in your _xorg.conf_ is missing
<crdlb> not that it can't find the device
<lubosz> crdlb: ah, i c
<danbhfive> man, its slow
<lubosz> the keyboard identifier is different
<lubosz> i try stuff
<lubosz> thx
<danbhfive> RAOF: cheese is just getting the test input screen, if you know what I'm talking about
<RAOF> danbhfive: Ok.  Now, how about gstreamer-properties->Video->Default input?
<danbhfive> RAOF: thats what is was, I changed it to my webcam, same result in cheese
<RAOF> Hm, really?
<RAOF> Did the "test" button work?
<danbhfive> test button fails on default setting
<RAOF> And how about trying other settings?
<RAOF> V4L?  V4L2, etc.
<danbhfive> V4L gets an error
<RAOF> Cool, yes.  As does mine.
<danbhfive> could not get/set on/from resource
<lubosz> crdlb: yay, it worked. i took the failsafe conf and replaced the driver stirng
<danbhfive> meh, and even the part that does work, works only once.  I can't turn off my webcam without it stopping working
<Raspberry> why are the fonts on the gdm username and password inputs always much larger than the input boxes?
<Raspberry> it's been like that since 7.10
<Raspberry> at least
<RAOF> Raspberry: DPI detection.
<RAOF> danbhfive: So, gstreamer-properties is somewhat crash-happy for me.  But selecting "v4l2" and pressing "test" gets me a webcam video feed.
<danbhfive> RAOF: I have to select v4l2 and my webcam device (default doesnt work) and the test button gives me a still
<RAOF> Hm.  So it kinda nearly works.
<danbhfive> yeah, it works with ekiga for the most part
<bsnider> did it work with another kernel?
<RAOF> That's probably a good test; I'd be guessing at webcam driver bugs at this point.
<RAOF> If you happen to have a Hardy livecd around or something that might be good :)
<danbhfive> which kernel should I try?
<bsnider> or the .26 in intrepid
<danbhfive> I've been getting the same in intrepid
<bsnider> so you did try the .26 kerenl?
<danbhfive> i dunno, whatever the latest is
<danbhfive> if that one is earlier, I can go try it
<lubosz> bugz!
<bsnider> ok, open synaptic and search for linux-image
<lubosz> i cannot add anything to sessions => startup programs
<RAOF> lubosz: I thought that one was fixed?
<bsnider> grab one of the 2.6.26 kernels
<lubosz> "The startup command cannot be empty"
<lubosz> i updated a couple of minutes ago...
<danbhfive> bsnider: Im running hardy right now.  I;; have to reboot for that
<danbhfive> brb?
<bsnider> so it doesn't work in hardy either?
<danbhfive> no
<bsnider> exactly the same problems?
<danbhfive> yes
<bsnider> well, that's .24 and .27
<bsnider> i guess .26 might make a difference
<bsnider> which driver is this?
<danbhfive> though I haven't tested every program, I have been getting the exact same errors
<danbhfive> v4l2
<danbhfive> maybe a uvc or something or other, I don't know
<RAOF> danbhfive: What he meant was: what webcam is it?
<bsnider> there should be a specific driver for the webcam
<RAOF> V4L2 is the video interface specification, not the driver.
<bsnider> that uses v4l2
<danbhfive> logitech QuickCam Pro for Notebooks
<danbhfive> 046d:0991
<danbhfive> http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
<danbhfive> hold on, im gona go try the .26 kernel
<bsnider> that page mentions a driver called uvcvideo
<danbh_intrepid> hello?
<danbh_intrepid> hello?
<RAOF> Yes?
<danbh_intrepid> sorry, was just having irc troubles
<danbh_intrepid> im installing the other kernels as we speak
<bsnider> coulkd you open a terminal and run lsmod?
<bsnider> look for a driver called uvcvideo
<danbh_intrepid> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m5a0fe956
<danbh_intrepid> looks like that compatibility wrapper is there already?
<bsnider> that's the driver that's supposed to use your camera
<Raspberry> i'm glad that KVM actually works :p
<bsnider> v4l2 isn't there
<danbh_intrepid> should it be?
<danbh_intrepid> I thought you were saying that v4l2 isnt the driver..
<danbh_intrepid> hmmm, well, its freaking working actually
<Raspberry> seems like 8.10 alpha 5 isn't offering Private by default (encryption)
<Raspberry> alpha4 set it up for me
<Raspberry> I'm not putting anything in there until final release, because I don't want to lose any documents :p
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, run this command please
<bsnider> v4lctl -c /dev/video0 list
<bsnider> pastebin the result
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: its working!  I think I was just wrong.    In the flurry of my tests, I must have just tested ekiga and camorama on intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> both cheese and xawtv work, camorama doesnt
<danbh_intrepid> imma gona edit that help page!
<bsnider> i think anything that can use /dev/video0 like mplayer or ffmpeg would also work
<bsnider> there's another command on this wiki page:
<bsnider> ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -s 320x240 -r 5 -i /dev/video0 -f m4v out.m4v
<danbh_intrepid> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m442650f9
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, cheese just seg faulted on me : P   minor issue though
<bsnider> all of those options and info is coming from the uvcvideo driver
<bsnider> one thing you can do if all of the programs stop working with it is unload the d4river and reload it at the command line
<bsnider> the latest version of the driver will be int he .27 kernel
<danbh_intrepid> man, sorry for dragging you guys through that.  It worked on intrepid all along.  I really think i just tested with camorama, and assumed the rest...
<bsnider> the issue is that different programs inplement the features of hte driver to different levels of success
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, cheese is pretty basic
<danbh_intrepid> the image was way oversaturating, but I cant change any settings
<bsnider> you can change them at the command line
<bsnider> check out the wiki page for the driver. http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC
<danbh_intrepid> v4lctl?
<bsnider> right
<bsnider> kmplayer has some gui controls for v4l devies. you might try it with that
<danbh_intrepid> trying kmplayer
<danbh_intrepid> kmplayer doesnt work  :(
<IdleOne> haha this is to much I just switched from metacity to compiz and now my display is upside down and backwards
<emma> This is a very minor thing but just a little feedback to anyone interested: I am using Ubuntu Intrepid, and I don't think it makes sense to have an icon for logging out of the session and an icon for switching users, in the same gnome-panel.
<kulight> any one using/trying the 8.10 alpha 5 x64 ? im having trouble with the 2.6.27 kernel
<kulight> i guess every one is sleeping :D
<kholerabbi> not everyone sleeps.
<kulight> kholerabbi: good nick :(
<kulight> :)
<x1250> not everyone >:)
<kholerabbi> thanks :)
<kulight> so ill ask again
<kulight> any one using/trying the 8.10 alpha 5 x64 ? im having trouble with the 2.6.27 kernel
<kholerabbi> I know nothing anyway
<kholerabbi> sorry :(
<x1250> kulight, we read the first time, but "trouble" doesn't say too much.
<kulight> no problem im not an expert my self but im learning
<kulight> it max up the cpu making the system unusable
<x1250> kulight, why do you say its the kernel fault and not some other buggy software?
<kulight> cause when booting to 2.6.26 everything is back to normal
<kulight> i have filed a bud but trying to find more info and maybe help more
<x1250> and what does say top or system monitor about it? Which process is causing it?
<kulight> just a sec ill boot up and tell you
<kulight> here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263412 in linux "kernel   2.6.27-2 from last update makes everything move very slowly" [Undecided,New]
<kulight> yup this one
<x1250> kulight, so, is there any process using a high % CPU usage? You can see that using system monitor, top, or even ps -aux
<kulight> one more sec it is very slow to respond
<kulight> there are a few switching between them apport xorg gnome pannel and jocky
<kulight> its a bit better after today updates
<kulight> and every app that i lunch is also maxing the cpu
<kulight> sys monitor takes 50% cpu
<x1250> uhm, thats odd. You can use an older kernel if you press ESC when ubuntu is about to begin booting.
<kulight> yes i can boot to 2.6.26 but im trying to help solving this one
<x1250> kulight, does this if you don't enter gnome? try just staying in GDM, CTRL+ALT+F2, login, run top or ps -aux and see if there is any process with high CPU usage. If there is, then try kill gdm and trying again.
<kulight> it seems like it is only unresponsive using gnome sometimes it just takes for ever opening apps even when cpu looks ok so im not sure that the problem is there im trying to narrow it down
<x1250> kulight, what about if you use vesa driver? I found in google that it could be related to video. You could try that, there is a section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf called "Device". You should add a new line inside "Device" section, that reads: Driver "vesa"
<x1250> then restart X and see what happens
<x1250> what video card do you have?
<kulight> i have an ati x1250 but i havent installed any driver in xorg.conf it only have the basic deaults: configured video device configured monitor
<kulight> ill try dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<x1250> kulight, then that should default to using xserver-xorg-video-ati. You could try using vesa and see what happens
<kulight> ok ill try and post the results
<x1250> kulight, you could also try using the line: Driver "radeonhd" in Device section
<x1250> thats the opensource radeon driver
<kulight> i tried vesa and it stopped booting correctly
<kulight> ill try installing the ati drivers maybe that will do somthing
<x1250> could you pastebin xorg.conf after you added the vesa driver line?
<x1250> go to paste.ubuntu.com
<dupondje> fglrx is not working, can confirm :)
<kulight> ill try downloadin and installing the drivers from amd ati site
<kulight> well i got to go for an hour or so ill post my results later
<kulight> thank you for the help
<dupondje> NetworkManager doesn't add a default route ? :s
<vistakiller> flash 10 is very bugy
<TheInfinity> flash10 is beta ...
<vistakiller> and firefox always crash
<vistakiller> i think is from flash 10
<pimpy> Hi there
<pimpy> Who is on alpha5 ?
<pimpy> Thanks
<pimpy> any issues with driver nvidia or not ?
<pimpy> i want to try this as issues with alpha4
<dupondje> if xorg.conf doesn't exist, what config file does it use then ?
<pimpy> Hi from Alpha5
<pimpy> Need help to adjust nvidia driver, on my 8800gt as i have nothing installed, thanks in advance
<pimpy> join #ubuntu-fr-testing
<dupondje> this is strange :p
<dupondje> I'm having no xorg.conf :p
<dupondje> but everything works perfect :s
<TheInfinity> dupondje: xorg >= 7.3 :)
<TheInfinity> does not need a xorg.conf
<dupondje> oh :)
<dupondje> so why there is still xorg.conf sometimes ?
<dupondje> :)
<TheInfinity> because sometimes xorg does not detect everything right
<dupondje> can I save the detected settings to a xorg.conf ?
<TheInfinity> of course
<TheInfinity> ah you mean the autodetected?
<TheInfinity> why should you? :)
<dupondje> If u want to tune something ? :)
<pimpy> Hi again from alpha5
<pimpy> need tips for nvidia driver thanks
<gya> I manually started X& and the mouse and keyboard doesn't work.. can somebody help me?
<ratpoison> hello! will intrepid include Openoffice 3?
<pimpy> thanks for your help on nvidia
<pimpy> all is working well a part that
<pimpy> I can't install "desktop effect" it prompt me to dowload nvidia 173 but nothing happens, any idea ? thanks
<pimpy> hi again
<pimpy> crashed my display, I am on 640x480 stucked...
<pimpy> same as on alpha4, and i didnt made any updates, I just choose 173 driver from popup reboot and then bad screen resolution :(
<woogens> Good thing I opted for an integrated graphics card :-)
<pimpy> have a 8800gt :/
<void^> why don't you use the -177 driver?
<pimpy> i wish i could lol but how i change this from the 173 ?
<pimpy> i can't lauch nvidia xsettings as well
<pimpy> i managed to deactivate 173 i am checking
<pimpy> ok 177 activated and used
<pimpy> i need to manually reboot so ? can't change display resolution as now
<timing> hmm i have a problem updating to the latest dpkg
<pimpy> re
<pimpy> nothing changed :(
<pimpy> do i need to manually install a driver ?
<amikrop> Greetings. I tried to install Intrepid alpha on a Toshiba Satellite A50, but when I picked the option "Install Ubuntu" from the starting menu of the install CD, the process freezed.
<amikrop> Do I need some boot options?
<pimpy> can someone help me with Nvidia driver and 8800gt please, thanks.
<gnomefreak> pimpy: install nvidia-glx-177
<gnomefreak> pimpy: should be all you need to do to set up nvidia
<pimpy> ok
<askand> Is it safe to install itnrepid on another partition or should I be afraid eat destroys all of my data allover the harddrive?
<SwedeMike> askand: I have installed intrepid on another partition, but you of course have to know what you're doing
<woogens> askand: Be afraid. This way around you will be happily surprised, when it doesn't happen. :-)
<gnomefreak> in contrast of what people think Intrepid is NOT safe to use yet.
<gnomefreak> wide spread use
<woogens> ,
<CarlFK> bug 261977 says "please downgrade the other packages that were updated" - how do I do know what other packages, and how do I downgrade?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<dashavoo> gnomefreak, everyone is curious, and most people don't care if things go wrong because it is simple enough to just start again fresh with hardy
<dashavoo> Although using intrepid on my laptop since alpha4, I haven't noticed anything radical on the desktop side of things
<gnomefreak> dashavoo: im not stopping people from using it. it is just a warning and there are alot of things broken but not everyone uses the same apps
<dashavoo> ah, I thought you were saying you didn't know why everyone is installing it after being told it isn't stable
<dashavoo> hmm... apparently I just started synaptic for the first time since hardy was released
<dashavoo> infact, since alpha6 of hardy was released, because I upgraded from that xD
<woogens> Hehe, just read alpha 6 of intrepid and wanted to ask, if I could borrow your DeLorean one time. :-)
<askand> What version of compiz is in intrepid? 1:0.7.7+git20080807-0ubuntu6 does not tell me very much
<dashavoo> woogens, lol
<askand> or perhaps it does, i cant just understand
<dashavoo> askand, means it is an unreleased one, would be my guess, from the development branch
<dashavoo> development branch as it was on the 7th of August
<askand> ah ok thanks
<amikrop> I tried to install Intrepid alpha on a Toshiba Satellite A50, but when I picked the option "Install Ubuntu" from the starting menu of the install CD, the process freezed. Do I need some boot options?
<dashavoo> amikrop, try again a few times
<dashavoo> For me and one other person (can't remember who, it was a whole 12 hours ago) it worked on the 3rd time, for some reason
<dashavoo> Not saying it will work on the 3rd time for you, but trying again a couple of times might get a result
<amikrop> dashavoo: I tried about 5 times.
<amikrop> dashavoo: Would a "noapic" or a "nolapic" work?
<dashavoo> do you mean noacpi?
<dashavoo> or is noapic something too?
<dashavoo> I never really need boot options
<LSD|Ninja> apic = advanced programmable interrupt controller
<dashavoo> LSD|Ninja, thanks
<shadowhywind> hay all when i run a sudo command i am getting this error any ideas? Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-shadowhywind" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<XVampireX> I might be stupid, but I'm upgrading
<woogens> At least I can proudly say, I got a reason to install alpha 5. :)
<woogens> (or 'have installed' for that matter)
<dashavoo> woogens, what was it?
<woogens> Drivers. :-)
<dashavoo> lol
<dashavoo> I had a reason, it was just "I felt like it"
<dashavoo> lol
<woogens> I got a brand spanking new laptop a few days ago; loaded with centrino 2 and the integrated GMA X4500MHD graphics card, which requires a fairly recent version of xorg-video-intel, xorg itself and mesa3d.
<dashavoo> It seems that I am definitely stuck with ubuntu... I used to distrohop alot, then I got settled with archlinux, followed by gentoo a year later, then debian some time after that... and now I find it too frustrating to switch back to anything else
<dashavoo> debian is the only thing other than ubuntu I still use on some machines
<woogens> Hehe, I was a die hard Gentoo user for quite some years, but every now and then one gets stuck with a compile error nonetheless.
<askand> Is Evan Dandrea here?
<XVampireX> One little question
<woogens> And at some point I got a bit frustrated with the time expenses I had to invest. :-)
<XVampireX> if Xorg is not going to be required anymore, how would you change the video driver?
<dashavoo> woogens, I stopped using it because I got fed up of configuring stuff when I reinstalled it
<amikrop> LSD|Ninja: Could a noapic help me?
<woogens> Hehe, valid reason. :-)
<dashavoo> XVampireX, you mean xorg.conf I assume... in which case, everything should be detected automatically without it with the latest version of Xorg, but if it isn't you can still use an xorg.conf
<woogens> XVampireX: Err, you got me quite shocked there.
<woogens> Aaah, okay.
<XVampireX> dashavoo: So if I install the nvidia driver it would automatically update itself?
<dashavoo> I think that is the idea of it, don't quote me though
<dashavoo> Suck it and see
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: you may need to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> ther eis also a nvidia command that escapes me atm that you can use to rebuild xorg.conf
<amikrop> LSD|Ninja: Could a noapic boot option help me?
<amikrop> Or nolapic?
<Turms> hallo! :-)
<Turms> anytime i start intrepid , network is down notwithstanding it is configured through /etc/network/interfaces, as a workaround i have to reconfigure the network clicking on preferences in the network icon, i do not use dhcp but static
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I was just curious about the icon next to you login name in the user switcher application. I was wondering about it's usage since playing with it doesn't do anything and there doesn't seem to be any kind of documentation about it.
<pwnguin> anyone know what key to press to boot an imac to cd?
<pepie34> Hi xorg takes 60% of cpu since the last radeon/ATI xorg driver update
<ratpoison> hello! will ibex have oofice v 3.0 ?
<pepie34> it seems like a different version of DRI and xorg driver
<pepie34> but i can't see any indaction on Xorg log
<pepie34> s/indaction/clue
<taggie> anybody smart about the state of ATI drivers? is fglrx still standard for a FireGL card? I know where was lots of activity in the open source space, but haven't been following it closely. At the moment, I'm using alpha5 but glxinfo core dumps on me.
<crdlb> taggie: specifically? there are a lot of ati cards
<taggie> sorry, a thinkpad t60p, with ati firegl v5200
<crdlb> ok, that's equivalent to a radeon X1600, which is an r500
<taggie> i believe that's true, yes.
<crdlb> which means intrepid should provide some 3d support (ie enough for compiz) out of the box with the open source driver
<crdlb> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * x1250 has a x1400 with compiz working out of the box.
<taggie> http://pastebin.com/d2f04ec3b
<crdlb> taggie: hmm, I don't know
<taggie> as an aside, i know Intel was starting to get better with open source driver support, has anybody heard about support for intel GMA4500MHD?
<taggie> crdlb, yeah, didn't make any sense to me, thx for looking.
<crdlb> taggie: you should probably listen to it and switch to EXA though
<crdlb> Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" in Section "Device" of your xorg.conf
<taggie> i missed that, i'll give it a shot
<taggie> hm.
<taggie> i don't have an xorg.conf anymore.
<crdlb> you can just steal the "built-in configuration" printed in the log
<taggie> *restarts X*
<pingoparado> where can i download intrepid alpha?
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: read the topic
<danbh_intrepid> this channel is for all things alpha, including your question.  #ubuntu is for strictly the stables ubuntus
<taggie> crldb, it's still angry, i'm worried there's leftover garbage from prior versions. Is there a method using dpkg or synaptic to tell xorg to completely reinstall itself? maybe zeroing out config might help.
<bsnider> taggie, what problem are you having?
<taggie> bsnider, glxinfo segfaults, 3d doesn't appear to be working completely
<taggie> some opengl seems to work, some not
<bsnider> with which driver?
<taggie> don't know. ATI of some sort. I removed fglrx, so i presume radeon
<taggie> i thought glxinfo would tell me
<bsnider> lsmod
<bsnider> check for radeon or ati
<taggie> radeon                147616  2
<taggie> drm                    86056  3 radeon
<crdlb> radeon would be the module
<crdlb> but yes, the Xorg.0.log says radeon
<bsnider> why use that instead of fglrx?
<crdlb> because fglrx doesn't work on intrepid?
<bsnider> really
<crdlb> radeon works pretty well for at least some of the R500 modules
<crdlb> but apparently not for this one
<taggie> don't know, i upgraded from hardy, but unfortunately didn't make note of which I was using. I know in gutsy i was using fglrx
<crdlb> you definitely were using fglrx on hardy if you had any 3d
<taggie> yeah
<crdlb> R500 support in the radeon driver is brand new
<taggie> but i thought i'd switched to radeon in hardy
<bsnider> what's wrong with flgrx in intrepid?
<crdlb> bsnider: X server 1.5 changes
<taggie> i honestly haven't even gotten that far yet, i was hoping to hunt down what was wrong with the default drivers first. I guess I figure if it doesn't work out of the box, it should at least be dropping me to VESA or offering fglrx in jockey
<x1250> what if no new compatible fglrx is released in october? would the guys return to X server 1.4 then in the repos?
<bsnider> doesn't radeonhd support that card?
<taggie> i don't know bsnider, i thought radeon was supposed to. was radeonhd a fork?
<bsnider> no, it's a new open driver developed by novell for new ati cards
<crdlb> radeon is best for r500
<crdlb> and I don't think radeonhd actually has any 3d support?
<crdlb> x1250: bryce (ubuntu X maintainer) said that ATI is working on it
<bsnider> not yet
<bsnider> it has 2d support though
<x1250> crdlb, good to know
<taggie> well, i have 2d now, the only things i'm having issues with are opengl
<taggie> video playback is fine
<bsnider> i wouldn't expect much more than that without fglrx
<crdlb> I've heard that R500 is actually very close to R300 and R400
<bsnider> maybe in a year things will be different
<crdlb> so, it's a good fit for the radeon driver
<bsnider> of course nvidia users don't have these issues because the nvidia blob replaces the x-server
<schmidtm_> the nvidia driver does not replaces the x-server
<bsnider> not completely. but it does replace the business end of it
<schmidtm_> no it is just a driver as the radeon are fglrx
<taggie> crdlb, here's the output from glxinfo:
<taggie> http://pastebin.com/m239e2109
<bsnider> that's not correct
<bsnider> it does not use mesa at all. fglrx does
<bsnider> it provides its own memory manager and circumvents mesa entirely
<schmidtm_> oh and why did i have a prob that the nvidia driver wanted t override some mesa libs
<crdlb> nvidia has its own driver, its own kernel module (including full DRM system), its own OpenGL library, and its own GLX module
<bsnider> i'd really love it if everybody using linux understood that, and understood it before they installed linux
<schmidtm_> and mesa is a only an opensource implementation of opengl and not part of the x-server itself, but only of the drivers. and i do not see any point where there stands that x-server needs mesa for its corefunctions
<bsnider> corefunctions like making the mouse pointer appear? most people seem to want a bit more than that. like x-video and full opengl support
<schmidtm_> but that support is part of the driver
<bsnider> http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/06/nitty-gritty-shit-on-open-source.html'
<Daisuke_Ido> bsnider: nice attempt to twist things.  mesa != X, it's used by fglrx for some functionality, the rest is provided by the driver
<bsnider> the individual earlier was having trouble with gl, not creating a mouse pointer
<schmidtm_> the other way round if it would be part of the corefunctions all drivers would provide opengl functionality
<Daisuke_Ido> do you even read what you post?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i shouldn't have even stepped into this.  enjoy your delusions, and good luck everyone else.
<bsnider> it's a delusion to think you're going to get acceptable graphics if you're not using nvidia hardware
<Daisuke_Ido> i never argued that bit, i will only use nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> currently using a 7600gs, i think i'll skip the 8x00 and 9x00 lines entirely
<crdlb> the glx module _is_ part of xorg-server-core
<bsnider> i've got an 8800gt and it's fine. it's great
<Daisuke_Ido> until they get their crap together and start providing parts that aren't going to fail in less than 18 months
 * schmidtm_ is usig a 8600m and ith just wrks
<crdlb> so nvidia unquetionably replaces part of the X server
<bsnider> my point is that people don't understand that
<bsnider> and htey criticize nvidia and expect too much of ati because of it
<bsnider> ati doesn't try to relpace the non-functioning parts of x like nvidia doex
<schmidtm_> i am not a friend of closed source-drivers but until the ati guys get their stuff working nvidia is the better solution
<bsnider> schmidtm_, that's axiomatic
<bsnider> but are mesa's flaws ati's fault?
<schmidtm_> if they are using mesa and have probs with mesa they could provide patches
<bsnider> you said it. "if they are using mesa"
<crdlb> which is what's happening right now ...
<crdlb> mesa's advantage is that it's _shared_ infrastructure
<crdlb> for the long term, that is key
<schmidtm_> that is obvious
<bsnider> in 12 months, if exa and dri2 and galluim3d are there and it's implementing gl 2.1 at least, then i'll buy ati
<bsnider> the skeptic in me says something's going to happen on the way to the utopia
<schmidtm_> the qustion is how long nvidia will hold their driver closed if all the others open it
<crdlb> schmidtm_: opening their driver means starting over
<schmidtm_> yea just like ati did
<bsnider> well, i'm not a RMS-type gnu/linux fanatic. i don't car if they open it, as long as it works
<crdlb> neither fglrx nor nvidia-glx will ever be open source
<crdlb> bsnider: the point is that it really doesn't work
<crdlb> where's XrandR 1.2 support? twinview is terrible
<bsnider> twinview works fine here
<bsnider> i haven't tried rotating
<schmidtm_> other point is how long the kernel guys will allow closedsource modules to be loaded. there are always some discussions on that topic.
<cliechti> eeepc users? i've just upgraded from 0.04, took me 6 hours :-) it basically works. now i try to get wlan working again
<Steck> Has madwifi drivers for the eeepc wlan been incorporated into Intrepid?
<cliechti> i read in the wiki that a driver named ath5k is in the kernel. i modprobed i, it loaded. but no wlan device is shown in ifconfig
<pixelmonkey> hey there, I have just upgraded to kernel 2.6.27 from Intrepid to test out some stuff for some bug reports I have logged against hardy.  The one thing I can't get to work in 2.6.27 is the vmware vmmon/vmblock/vmnet modules, which no longer compile.  Anyone fix VMWare to work with intrepid yet?
<pixelmonkey> I've noticed from googling around that VMWare actually GPL'ed these drivers, so I'm surprised I can't just modprobe them outright
<Steck> cliechti: Do you have the wiki link up you could provide for me?
<cliechti> hm,. other PC, i have to manually type it. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/eeepc/Fixes
<Steck> Close enough, I found it, thanks :)
<cliechti> ah, wrong case..
<Steck> Interesting, it has worked out of the box for others
<Steck> (Reading the bug report)
<Steck> cliechti: do you have 2.6.27-2   or -?
<cliechti> yes 2.6.27-2
 * Steck nods
<cliechti> hm, i miss the network settings in the menu. i see it on 8.04 but not on the updated eeepc
<cliechti> the network monitor apples isn't installed anymore neither. it was before the upgrade
<cliechti> system->prefs->network is missing here. what do i need to install to get that back?
<pixelmonkey> so, no go on vmware running on intrepid's kernel?
<Evas> hi all
<Evas> i have a problem with an USB EDGE modem
<Evas> ID 19d2:2000
<Evas> it is an onda MT503HS
<Evas> i have a cd with the source of the driver and compile fine with hardy kernel
<Evas> but on intrepd fail
<Evas> with error like 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty'
<cliechti> hm. looks like gnome-network-admin has benn split into a separate package, that is not installed by default
<Jordan_U> How do I manually touchpad speed / sensitivity in Xorg.conf ( right now I have to go across the touchad 16 times to move the cursor from one side of the screen to the other )
<taggie> has anyone played with a centrino2 laptop yet? anybody know how driver support is yet, like the ipw5300 wireless, the GMA4500MHD graphics, etc. ?
<taggie> oops, not ipw5300, "wifi link 5300"
<cyphase> ohh, the alpha 5 installer asks if you want an encrypted directory now
<cyphase> at least the alternate one. i'm using that because of the Virtualbox problem
<Unksi> cyphase: which virtualbox problem?
<cyphase> Unksi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/246067/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.*-generic" [High,Fix committed]
<Unksi> ok
<vinu76jsr> http://files.fosswire.com/2007/08/displayconfiggtkdriver.png
<vinu76jsr> is this tool available in intrepid???
<vinu76jsr> http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/
<vinu76jsr> full article
<vinu76jsr> its dated but I remember using this tool in gutsy for sure , maybe even in hardy
<xevin> hello
<xevin> Where can we find features in ibex?
<vinu76jsr> found it
<vinu76jsr> quit
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Anyone around?
<XVampireX> Need quick help, for some reason, intrepid ibex doesn't have KDE4 in its repositories
<void^> !info kdelibs5
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1+really4.1.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 9274 kB, installed size 25880 kB
<XVampireX> Huh?
<XVampireX> !info kubuntu-desktop-kde4
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-desktop-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<x1250> XVampireX, so, if you aptitude search kde4 there are no results? change repos then
<void^> !info kdebase
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 180 kB
<XVampireX> Well basically I'm stuck in console
<void^> well, i don't know the appropriate metapackage here, but it's certainly there
<XVampireX> when KDM launches it gives me some weird stuff
<XVampireX> no greeter plugin is installed, please check configuration
<XVampireX> And then quits back to console
<XVampireX> what do I do? :)
<Jordan_U> XVampireX: Notice that kubuntu-desktop replaces kubuntu-desktop-kde4
<XVampireX> Oh
<XVampireX> So kubuntu now comes with KDE4 by default?
<Jordan_U> Seems like it
<XVampireX> Alright
<x1250> it seems, kubuntu-kde4-desktop is a virtual package now
<XVampireX> any idea on the notice KDM gives me now, though?
<XVampireX> Ah, looks like kubuntu-gives me some missing stuff, looks like it'll work then
<XVampireX> But anyhow
<XVampireX> I tried running GDM
<XVampireX> but didn't let me because it said that it's not the default app
<XVampireX> How do I force GDM to start?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-07
<Jordan_U> How do I manually set touchpad speed / sensitivity in Xorg.conf? ( right now I have to go across the touchad 16 times to move the cursor from one side of the screen to the other )
<x1250> Jordan_U, this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5730399
<Jordan_U> x1250: My problem is with the speed of the cursor, not with the sensitivity to tapping
<x1250> Jordan_U, synaptics manual claims to cover "Movement with adjustable, non-linear acceleration and speed."
<gx009> am trying to install kde from an alpha1 install.. is that cool?
<gx009> 285 files ..
<gx009> i'll never try that stunt again.. it took close to an hour to install alpha1
<Jordan_U> gx009: Alpha 1? Why are you doing that?
<gx009> i still had that one in my stash .. and it still worked..
<Jordan_U> gx009: But it will probably be more downloading to get current than if you had just grabbed alpha 5
<gx009> truth is i wanted kde but the DL links were bad .. so i thought i could use the alpha1 disc and and then install kde ..
<RAOF> You certainly can, yes.
<gx009> but you are right.. if i wouldve DL alpha 5 i wouldve saved a lot of time
<vinu76jsr1> my default settings changed to 800x600
<vinu76jsr1> and monitor type changed to generic from LG700E, and graphic card chaged to vesa compliant from i810 ,,what to do
<vinu76jsr1> ????
<vinu76jsr1> anybody hav any idea, I am on intrepid!!!
<vinu76jsr1> this problem is not new and was corrected in gutsy and hardy by configuring xorg properly , but this time it's not doing it, some problem with resolution , during logon it dumps me to low resolution mode
<bsnider> did ya upgrade to intrepid or clean instlal it?
<vinu76jsr1> upgrade
<vinu76jsr1> yesterday
<bsnider> i'd certainly start with a totally plain xorg.conf since that file isn't used anymore
<bsnider> except to load binary drivers
<vinu76jsr1> actually 27 hrs to be precise
<vinu76jsr1> it worked fine for and i rebooted 3 or 4 times with no problem ,
<vinu76jsr1> so you are suggesting clean install
<bsnider> no. i am suggesting running the command to replace xorg.conf with a default version
<vinu76jsr1> how to do it
<vinu76jsr1> i always configure via displayconfigure-gtk
<bsnider> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<vinu76jsr1> I am not into development very much
<bsnider> shut the system down and flea power it before you reboot
<vinu76jsr1> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<vinu76jsr1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080907061929
<vinu76jsr1> so i think it is done
<vinu76jsr1> flea power it before you reboot?? what this mean , what is flea
<bsnider> drain all power from the baord by unplugging the power cord and holding in the power switch for 30 seconds
<vinu76jsr1> Ok , trying will report back soon , thanks for helping out
<osmosis> i wonder, has a package of django 1.0 been made yet.
<bsnider> there's a python-django in here
<ryanakca> Could someone help me figure out why my CD drive isn't recognized under 8.10?
<bsnider> because it's alpha software?
<vinu76jsr> bsnider has left the room but thanks, my system recovered from that error, thanks a lot!!
<shadowhywind> i know this is kind of stupid, but running kubuntu intrepid. and i can't figure out how to change the clock from 24hr to am/pm anyone have any ideas?
<JontheEchidna> shadowhywind: systemsettings -> region and language -> time
<vinu76jsr> can we run virtualbox on intrepid, i am having kernel issues and i think it may not be solved
<emet> is intrepid new theme a early April Fools joke?
<Jordan_U> vinu76jsr: Yes, I suggest you grab version 2.0 from their site though
<EagleSn> emet i think is true, ubuntu will come with a new theme
<EagleSn> or.. are u saying that new theme is horrible?
<emet> EagleSn, it looks terrible
<EagleSn> okay
<EagleSn> i havent seen it, i use kubuntu
<Jordan_U> emet: RIght now it's pretty much the same as Hardy, what are you looking at?
<EagleSn> any capture please?
<emet> http://news.softpedia.com/images/news2/Ubuntu-8-10-Alpha-5-Screenshot-Tour-9.jpg
<Jordan_U> emet: Oh, that window decoration is a bug, you don't see it if you use compiz BTW
<emet> oh
<emet> is the planned new theme still secret?
<Jordan_U> emet: Not so much secret so much as so far non existent :)
<emet> is it something that takes months to make?
<emet> I am not sure what's involved
<Jordan_U> emet: In case you are curious, what Intrepid looks like on my box ( default settings ) : http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/screenshot.png
<vinu76jsr> jordan_u  downloading version 2.0
<vinu76jsr> they hav no version available for intrepid
<vinu76jsr> only upto gutsy is available
<Jordan_U> vinu76jsr: The Hardy version works for me
<emet> Jordan_U, are you trogdoor from digg?
<Jordan_U> emet: Yea
<emet> cool
<emet> I like that theme
<vinu76jsr> gnome-screenshot closed unexpectedly, and ubuntu login sound played , intrepid is weird
<vinu76jsr> Jordan_U : it works, thanks
<Jordan_U> vinu76jsr: np
<vinu76jsr> xvm crashed while savin machine state of the virtual machine created by version 1.6
<vinu76jsr> Qt WARNING: QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running
<vinu76jsr> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<vinu76jsr> but never mind , it still worked
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of a problem.. my ssh when i add the portnumber at the end i get Name or service not known
<x1250> shadowhywind, what syntax are you using?
<mr---t-> I burned  the new version but I can't get the cd to boot , I hear the confirmation tones like it loaded but no display, even tried safe graphics mode no dice. Any thoughts
<ripps> How's the stability in Intrepid, right now? I'm considering upgrading to help with debugging, but I don't want to if it'll just kill my system
<shadowhywind> x1250 sorry fot the delay, I am using ssh 192.168.2.89 -p####
<shadowhywind> x1250: if i do ssh-p#### 192.168.2.86 i get bad port '#### 192.168.2.86'
<shadowhywind> actraully when i use ssh 192.168.2.86 -p#### i now get coonect to host 192.168.2.86 -p#### port 22:connection refused
<shadowhywind> hay all having a pit of a problem with ssh, i do ssh 192.168.2.78 -p#### i get ssh:connect to host 192.168.2.78 -p#### port 22: connection refused
<doggymenz> anyone notice that the folders in 'Places' has strange GNOME icon instead of Human icon?
<tretle_> yup
<tretle_> i would presume that's a known bug
<doggymenz> yaeh, its been veryyyyyyyyyy long time
<doggymenz> it must be fix
<voidmage-away> is there any way I can change my kde3 themes?
<voidmage> in intrepid?
<voidmage> closest way I found to do it was to revert main to hardy, install kcontrol, then change back to intrepid
<floam> is there any good reason why I shouldn't have /usr/include/stddef.h with build-essential installed?
<floam> lost my connection there, does anyone know what I must install to get these headers?
<cyphase> woot, i just got alpha5 working in virtualbox
<void^> great, evince in intrepid seems to work for most pdfs finally
<pepie34> EXA stops working on ATI R500 since the last xorg-driver-radeon update
<pepie34> you need to return back to XAA or everything on Xorg is very slow
<pepie34> and i find on my xorg log "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<taggie> pepie34; i've got r500 and same problem. how do i revert to xaa?
<pepie34> on the device section of /etc/X11/xorg.con
<pepie34> replace
<pepie34> 	Option	"AccelMethod" "EXA"
<pepie34> by
<pepie34> 	Option	"AccelMethod" "XAA"
<pepie34> but i found something else
<pepie34> the nvidia thing
<pepie34> i've nvidia-* package installed that i never asked for
<pepie34> can you look at it also ?
<pepie34> I uninstalled it
<taggie> should I fix xaa first?
<pepie34> yes try XAA, you will get normal speed on Xorg but with no glx extension
<pepie34> I try right now t uninstall the nvidia thing and reload my X server
<pepie34> see you in few minutes
<taggie> brb, need to restart X
<pepie34> bye
<pepie34> ok I think i found it
<pepie34> without this nvidia packaged i vere asked for uinstalled
<pepie34> everything is fine
<pepie34> even on EXA
<pepie34> ...
<pepie34> taggie
<taggie> pepie34: (II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.
<pepie34> can you look at nvidia* packages installed
<taggie> but, later in xorg log, i get: (II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
<pepie34> and remove them then go back to EXA accelleration
<taggie> i'll try, one second.
<pepie34> first, do you have nvidia* packages installed
<pepie34> ?
<taggie> yes, lots of nvidia*
<taggie> if i remove, synaptic wants to remove linux-restricted-modules
<taggie> i assume a reboot is in order?
<taggie> brb
<taggie> pepie34; no change
<pepie34> are you still in xAA
<pepie34> can you put EXA on the xorg.conf file
<taggie> is there a definitive way to check quickly?
<pepie34> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EXA
<pepie34> or
<pepie34> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep XAA
<taggie> (==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture
<taggie> (II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.
<taggie> (II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
<taggie> sorry, don't know the pastebin rules, what is the line limit for pastes?
<pepie34> OK so edit the device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<taggie> i'll put XAA in
<pepie34> and change  Option	"AccelMethod" "XAA"
<pepie34> to
<pepie34> Option	"AccelMethod" "EXA"
<pepie34> then relauch Xorg
<taggie> one sec
<pepie34> I don't what is the pastebin limit,
<pepie34> I'm not admin here
<pepie34> Ok talks in the wind ------->[]
<taggie> glxinfo still core dumps, but EXA is running
<pepie34> and what about general speed impression
<taggie> much better.
<pepie34> firefox is a critical apps can you run it and see how munch xorg consume spu
<taggie> while restoring 4 tabs, 70% cpu, when idle, <1%
<taggie> yeah, looks pretty normal
<pepie34> what happen when you drag down a page
<taggie> fluid, fast. no issue.
<taggie> firefox takes 30-45% cpu
<pepie34> no so cool
<taggie> ?
<pepie34> but at east it seems better for you
<taggie> yes, this is much better. still no glx, but faster 2d
<pepie34> i can't do more for you
<taggie> thanks
<skerit> I think the new "Eject" button in Nautilus is great, I just don't want it on my hard drives. Does anyone know a way to disable it, or if there's a bug report for this?
<skerit> I'm having a hard time thinking up search queries for this.
<cameronh> the latest intrepid kernel won't boot my computer -- it doesn't appear to be loading the correct modules in the initrd stage, and it can't find the hard drive
<cameronh> also, not with interpid and with hardy, my eth0 device shows a very strange number of dropped packets: RX packets:178 errors:0 dropped:1867048994 (this is about 3 minutes after bootup)
<cameronh> not just with intrepid*
<cameronh> the dropped packet number seems to go up by a few hundred million a second
<s0u][ight> hello howcome intrepid changed kernel?
<s0u][ight> can anyone confirm intrepid has changed kernel?
<lore20> now intrepid has the 2.6.27-2-generic
<SwedeMike> yes, there was an update to the 2.6.27-2-generic kernel
<SwedeMike> don't know why the version number wasn't bumped, havent read the changelog
<lore20> I've update it a week ago
<lore20> *updated
<chronographer> hi thunderbird wont start up on my machine, it says: t-bird is already running, but is not responding... any ideas?
<lore20> chronographer: type "sudo killall -9 thunderbird
<chronographer> thunderbird: no process killed
<chronographer> and I get the same message
<lore20> sorry... i don't know
<chronographer> k
<chronographer> thanks
<skerit> Have you tried ps -x ?
<skerit> ps -x | grep thunderbird
<skerit> then you should just kill all the pids showing up. Thunderbird comes up 3 times in my ps -x list.
<chronographer> that command didn't work for me... 'Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?'
<chronographer> but I am not running thunderbird ... I am sure of it. maybe i will apt-get purge it and try again/
<skerit> Hold on
<skerit> You did type a | and not a / right?
<chronographer> I copy pasted
<skerit> Just try a "ps -x" then
<skerit> And manually look for a mention of thunderbird
<skerit> then you just need to kill the number in front of it
<chronographer> not there
<chronographer> killall thunderbird
<chronographer> thunderbird: no process killed
<skerit> Yes, but that won't work, because thunderbird doesn't run under that name
<chronographer> well its not running, i can pastebin it to prove it if you like... its a bogus error message.
<skerit> Try killall /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin
<skerit> That killed it on my machine
<skerit> If that doesn't work... well, I have no idea really :P
<skerit> Sorry
<chronographer> I am trying to purge it, got "/usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: No such file or directory
<chronographer> "
<skerit> How strange
<chronographer> you know what... it was because I used an old ~/.mozilla-thunderbird folder...
<chronographer> maybe I had copied it over when t-bird was running?
<skerit> I honestly don't know, in my entire ubuntu career, thunderbird has never ever acted up.
<skerit> Can't say the same for firefox, though :P
<chronographer> me too, I have used this same folder since I was on debian with thunderbird! now it bloody wont start!
<chronographer> yeah, the chrome idea of separate processes for tabs would fix near al of my firefox freezes though!
<skerit> Hmm, I hope that doesn't happen to me in the future!
<skerit> That's the only idea I really liked about chrome, the seperate processes :)
<MrKennie> I have a problem with getting glx working on an Intel chip but I see a rather odd message in Xorg.0.log: Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<MrKennie> not quite sure why it assumes I have an nvidia
<MrKennie> Shall I just report it as a bug? I would like to help fix the problem, just not sure where to start with this one.
<chronographer> glx is nvidia afaik
<chronographer> what graphics card do you have?
<JontheEchidna> he said intel
<phoenix116> I dont have intrepid, but I updated to kernel 2.6.27rc5 and I am having problems with getting my graphics driver to work, can someone help me with this or is this the wrong channel?
<MrKennie> chronographer: er yea, intel :)
<chronographer> try another kernel maybe, perhaps 2.6.27-1-generic which is what I use and which works fine
<chronographer>  JontheEchidna: oh yeah... why would you want glx working?
<chronographer> it is specifically nvidia right?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> but that's the problem
<MrKennie> well, glx normally works ok with intel
<MrKennie> ok as it can be anyway
<chronographer> not nvidia-glx-* ??
<chronographer> glx gears or someting like that?
<MrKennie> this is a notebook, n nvidia chips here :)
<MrKennie> glxinfo segfaults
<MrKennie> I get a bunch of Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display..
<MrKennie> then it segfaults
<oliver_g_1> hi
<MrKennie> but I think the problem is xorg is not initialising glx because I do not have an nvidia.
<pepie34> MrKennie
<MrKennie> I missed the nvidia-glx-* thing, there was one package installed and removing it fixed the problem.
<pepie34> I don"t know why but i get a lot of nvidia-* package installed
<MrKennie> and I'm an idiot because I restarted X without noting down what package it was
<pepie34> removing it resolve my problem
<MrKennie> yea, I'm not sure why anything nvidia is installed in the first place.
<pepie34> there was a linux-restricted update
<pepie34> a few days ago
<pepie34> ...
<MrKennie> is there a reason restricted drivers are all part of one package?
<MrKennie> wondered that for a while.
<pepie34> the probleme is that normally resticted-manager installed needed package
<pepie34> i don't know why nvidia has been installed on my radeon computer ...
<pepie34> is there anyone using ath9k driver for atheros ?
<pepie34> not working sin,ce friday
<Sacbearinmpls> Hello
<Hirato> was just checking of upgrading was no longer strongly discouraged... obviously it still it
<hdevalence> I'm having a very strange problem where some websites don't load at all
<hdevalence> they work on other computers, but not mine, regardless of browser (konq, FF, or links)
<hdevalence> it will just say "waiting for planetkde.org" forever
<EagleSn> DNS problems?
<hdevalence> EagleSn: if I try to ping the server it will look up the IP address fine and recieve responses
<hdevalence> but trying to do anything fails
<hdevalence> and it's not just HTTP; trying to use the SVN from svn.kde.org also fails
<hdevalence> is there a mailinglist that this would be appropriate for?
<IdleOne> last night I ran a scan with clamTK and it found 3 viruses on my system. Quarantine does not have anything in it.How do I clean/remove these viruses and how do I know they are gone?
<Hobbsee> rm -rf ?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: the problem is I don't see what files are infected
<Hobbsee> ah.  then i don't know.
<x1250> I have to problems with pidgin: (1) I can't use the invisible status, it disconnects with a "read error", and (2) adding friends seems to only save them locally, so every time you restart pidgin it will say there is a difference between your local list and the remote server list, and if you would like to add your friends. I just want to through pidgin in the trash.
<Ampelbein> x1250: what chat-protocol?
<x1250> MSN
<x1250> Ampelbein, I use only MSN, so I don't know if any other
<Ampelbein> x1250: there could be a problem with your profile. try renaming the .pidgin-folder in your home, then reconfigure msn and try again. if that does not solve it, please file a bug on launchpad.
<pepie34> for a few days ath9k stops working
<pepie34> i get authentification time out
<x1250> Ampelbein, musictracker was responsible for the "read error" when using invisible status. Disabling it makes invisible status usable again.
<pepie34> (ath9k ----> driver for new atheros wifi chipset)
<Ampelbein> x1250: then please file a bug about musictracker-plugin on launchpad. (in pidgin) then we can send to developers to have them fix the problem.
<x1250> yes
<jakobbg> Hi. I'm having big problems getting nvidia and ibex5 working. Now I'm at 800x600 and unable to enable the extra desktop effect
<bsnider> jakobbg, are you sure you've got the nvidia driver instlaled?
<jakobbg> bsnider: gui says so, and have installed this: http://jakobbg.pastebin.com/m6167befa
<bsnider> what do you mean gui says so?
<jakobbg> bsnider: I used "Hardware drivers" and enabled it. And they say "In use" there.
<bsnider> yeah, last i saw jockey's broken so i wouldn't bet on that horse
<bsnider> open up your xorg.conf file in gedit
<bsnider> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jakobbg> I vim it, but yes :)
<bsnider> pastebin its contents please
<jakobbg> bsnider: http://jakobbg.pastebin.com/m2ffc34a0
<bsnider> i had to add the vendorname line under the driver line
<bsnider> to get mine to load
<bsnider> VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
<bsnider> put that int he device section under the driver
<jakobbg> huh. ok
<jakobbg> just insert that and restart x?
<bsnider> restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace
<jakobbg> yes. 2seconds
<bsnider> yeah, do it young man
<jakobbg> hm. no change.
<bsnider> which card do you have?
<jakobbg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<jakobbg> Dell D820
<bsnider> has the nvidia driver worked before, like on hardy?
<jakobbg> oh yes. very nice, even :)
<bsnider> good
<bsnider> you've got the right one installed, the 177 driver
<jakobbg> i tried the two others as well, but no change in appearance.
<jakobbg> v173 and ... an old one
<bsnider> alright, here's what i'll do. i'll pastebin my xoprg.conf, and you can just copy-paste it into yours, k?
<jakobbg> sounds nice
<jakobbg> just installed alpha5, nothing to lose :)
<bsnider> http://jakobbg.pastebin.com/m24e82129
<jakobbg> *trying*
<jakobbg> bsnider: no :-(
<bsnider> try starting nvidia-settings
<bsnider> is there an error message?
<jakobbg> bsnider: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<bsnider> alright, reinstall nvidia-glx-177
<jakobbg> 'aight
<bsnider> then reboot, don't just restart x
<jakobbg> ack
<jakobbg> just that package?
<bsnider> that package will also ask for the kernel-source package
<bsnider> those are the two that you need
<jakobbg> kernel-source are already installed
<bsnider> reinstall that one too
<jakobbg> ok
<jakobbg> I assume you referred to nvidia-headers, not source
<bsnider> nvidia-177-kernel-source
<jakobbg> ah
<bsnider> that has to be there to build the module into the linux kernel
<jakobbg> *rebooting after reinstall*
<jakobbg> bsnider: install error: http://jakobbg.pastebin.com/d1fa3b7f7
<bsnider> ok just a sec
<bsnider> have you got linux-headers installed?
<jakobbg> pro'lly not. let's see
<bsnider> linux-headers-2.6.27-2-generic
<jakobbg> found it :) but thanks
<jakobbg> retrying now
<bsnider> it wasn't installed?
<jakobbg> it was not installed.
<jakobbg> damn. still not building correctly.
<jakobbg> but have now installed linux-headers-2.6.27-2 prior to install of nvidia-glx-177
<jakobbg> bsnider: same error as last pastebin about "nvidia in the DKMS tree"
<jakobbg> bsnider: full output of "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177": http://jakobbg.pastebin.com/d508b8801
<jakobbg> got to run, but feel free to give me suggestions :)
<shirish> hi all, does somebody know of a certain utility by which one can know which packages are installed in the system
<shirish> please don't say synaptic, its a listing of packages which are not in the base CD
<Unksi> shirish: synaptic can filter to show only packages that are installed to the system, it may still show packages that are not in the cd though if you have such packages installed
<bsnider> jakobbg, do you have a /lib/modules/2.6.27-2-generic/build directory?
<Fujisan> Hello, i have windows and ubuntu dual boot on grub and now i want to install IntrepidIbex alpha via wubi will that be recognised by grub automagically?
<hdevalence> which mailing list is appropriate for strange issues with Intrepid?
<hdevalence> I'm having a problem where I can't connect to some websites
<void^> cd /var/log
<void^> ls
<void^> err.
<void^> disregard that.
<x1250> :)
<jakobbg> bsnider asked me whether I had a /lib/modules/2.6.27-2-generic/build folder - what should I do when I don't have one - to actually have one? I have problems getting the nvidia-driver installed properly.
<nacho> Hi
<pwnguin> odel name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU            5150  @ 2.66GHz
<Reed_Solomon> using intrepid, and I realised my /var/log directory was taking like 50 gigs
<Reed_Solomon> !
<Reed_Solomon> so I deleted it and now I don't know why
<Reed_Solomon> irony
<emet> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9.3-1 (intrepid), package size 2074 kB, installed size 5872 kB
<emet> !info deluge-torrent hardy
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2329 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<pwnguin> i like deluge
<Reed_Solomon> i like ktorrent
<pwnguin> deluge is light, works well, has good encryption features
<pwnguin> i guess deluge is working on a 1.0
<pwnguin> is apt-get source supposed to work on the live CD?
<pwnguin> i get a "dpkg-source" not installed error
<Myrtti> I seriously doubt it would work
<pwnguin> it does once you install dpkg-dev
<alex_mayorga> Hi, I've been bitten by bug 254840 any workarounds?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254840 in xorg-server "[intrepid] mouse and keyboard stop working under gdm and gnome" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254840
<nacho> anybody with problems in dell 1530?
<alex_mayorga> nacho: I've got the Inspiron 1501, no significant problems on Ibex
<nacho> alex_mayorga, I had to add i8082.mutex=1 or something like that to not having it crazy
<nacho> but now it is really slow
<nacho> with an usb mouse it works perfect
<alex_mayorga> how do I get my keyboardmouse back on GDM?
<DavidTalbot1> hiho, i try out 8.10 a5 and after fixing a symbolic link problem with ifupdown, i doesn't get the connection in the outer space ;) i can ping and surf on my local server but everything else doesn't work
<DavidTalbot1> any ideas?
<w8tah> hi folks -- can someone please suggest a good piece of VPN Software that is a) easy to configure, b) has good cookbook docs for me to set it up on my hardy gateway, and c) would allow me to vpn in from either windows or linux?
<w8tah> oh nuts -- sorry folks -- wrong chan
<dupondje> can I reset ubuntu to remove all packages that are not default ?
<dupondje> cause I want to start again, but not format ... :)
<nandemonai> Hiya guys. Any major installer flaws I should know about? About to install the latest Alpha for testing.
<dupondje> crappy fglrx made my install go crazy :(
<dupondje> gdm doesn't work anymore now :(
<dupondje> ok gdm back :x
<dupondje> now fix next prob :p
<dupondje> any id why I have green lines when I playback a movie
<dupondje> [  366.146609] mythfrontend.re[9223]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fb2205efde4 sp 00000000450cb368 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[7fb2205a9000+72000]
<dupondje> and that mythtv is crashing with
<hdevalence> which is the right mailinglist for problems with 8.10?
<pwnguin> launchpad?
<hdevalence> pwnguin: the problem is that I have no idea what package is responsible
<hdevalence> and it even occurred on a clean install so I am really puzzled
<_Zeus_> what occured?
<hdevalence> _Zeus_: I'm having a strange problem where certain web servers are inaccessible from my computer, but when I tried it on a different computer which connects through the same router/modem it worked, and it still had the problem when I did a clean install
<_Zeus_> some websites work and some don't?
<hdevalence> _Zeus_: yes
<hdevalence> it's strange
<_Zeus_> hm
<_Zeus_> how even is the spread?
<_Zeus_> is it about 50-50
<_Zeus_> ?
<hdevalence> the timeout is for recieving a response, and it's only a few that I know of
<_Zeus_> hum
<hdevalence> planetkde.org, svn.kde.org, and kdedevelopers.org, though there might be other ones; those are just the ones I noticed
<_Zeus_> there, uh, seems to be a pattern :P
<_Zeus_> maybe GNOME is having her period
<hdevalence> _Zeus_: on the other hand those are site which I visit often
<pwnguin> hdevalence: so you use kubuntu?
<hdevalence> yeah
<_Zeus_> ohhhhh
<hdevalence> however there is no #kubuntu+1 afaik
<pwnguin> hdevalence: is it possible that you're using ff3 on one computer but not the other?
<pwnguin> heh
<Myrtti> _Zeus_: bad joke, btw
<_Zeus_> i thought he was using gnome
<_Zeus_> at least planetkde.org and svn.kde.org seem to be registered to the same person
<_Zeus_> i exceeded my lookup amount on kdedevelopers.org
<pwnguin> svn.kde.org has a website?
<hdevalence> pwnguin: no
<hdevalence> pwnguin: SVN fails
<pwnguin> it fails for me too
<pwnguin> perhaps... it's just down?
<hdevalence> pwnguin: it works fine for other people, and the problem's been there for several days
<Myrtti> dns borkage
<_Zeus_> planetkde works fine for me
<hdevalence> Myrtti: wouldn't two computers on the same home network then have the same DNS borkage?
<_Zeus_> can you ping them?
<pwnguin> i can ping svn.kde but ff cant get to it
<hdevalence> pwnguin: it doesn't have a website
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> actually it does
<hdevalence> oh
<pwnguin> try https
<hdevalence> nvm then
<pwnguin> it just has an invalid cert
<hdevalence> pwnguin: I can't use subversion with svn.kde.org
<hdevalence> pwnguin: and for my svn checkout I use svn+ssh:// rather than https:// because it's faster and easier
<_Zeus_> can you ping the other ones?
<hdevalence> they ping fine
<_Zeus_> hmm
<_Zeus_> try removeing your firefox folder
<_Zeus_> ~/.mozilla
<_Zeus_> or rename it
<pwnguin> or
<pwnguin> make a new user
<pwnguin> for testing purposes
<pwnguin> deleting your profile isn't fun
<hdevalence> but how does that change the fact that it happened right after a clean install?
<Myrtti> oh - if this is like clean clean install
<Myrtti> maybe it is dns borkage
<_Zeus_> you could try reconfiguring dns
<_Zeus_> try running dhclient3
<hdevalence> alright
<Myrtti> computers do sometimes (quite often actually) cache dns entries to fasten up connection phase
<Myrtti> but anyways
<Myrtti> it's too late for me to be awake and up - I do need my beauty sleep
<hdevalence> running dhclient3 doesn't seem to have helped
<Myrtti> tatah, kids
<_Zeus_> try opera?
<_Zeus_> tata
<hdevalence> _Zeus_: I've already tried with FF, Konq, and links
<_Zeus_> you mean lynx i take it.  ouch
<pwnguin> there is a links
<_Zeus_> oh
<hdevalence> links > lynx IMO
<_Zeus_> is links also console?
<hdevalence> yes
<pwnguin> links is similar to lynx
<pwnguin> if they're all the same
<hdevalence> _Zeus_: but it has nice menus and stuff
<_Zeus_> ah
<_Zeus_> i'll have to try it out
<pwnguin> then what IP does your system resolve planetkde.org to?
<pwnguin> and what does traceroute say about it?
<_Zeus_> hdevalence: try pasting 67.18.167.98 into FF
<hdevalence> _Zeus_: that's what it resolves to
<_Zeus_> what resolves to?
<_Zeus_> yes i know.  what happens?
<hdevalence> it opens
<hdevalence> but not to planetkde
<_Zeus_> to what?
<pwnguin> heh
<hdevalence> _Zeus_: to a page which links to other pages.. "There are lots of things on Capricorn. Perhaps you are looking for one of these things:"
<pwnguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44358/
<hdevalence> and planetkde is not listed
<_Zeus_> whoa
<_Zeus_> ew i get that too
<_Zeus_> boy
<pwnguin> im guessing planetkde is a redirect to a higher port
<pwnguin> and somewhere a firewall is blocking it?
<hdevalence> hmm
<pwnguin> this wont be solved without wireshark
<hdevalence> strange that it would suddenly stop working though
<pwnguin> not if they transparently moved servers
<dupondje> any Id why my avi's are full of green bars when I play them ?
<Jordan_U> ATI card by any chance?
<dupondje> YEP :(
<hdevalence> pwnguin: my tracroute is not the same as yours
<hdevalence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44360/
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-31
<idyle> penguin42/blueskaj: was a brother wireless printer -- but furthermore my kde control panel printer module is totally busted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/331192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331192 in kdeadmin-kde4 "KDE printer configuration app stopped working on Jaunty" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> idyle, have you updated lately ? the kde printer GUIs are ok now , dunno about gnome tho
<idyle> blueskaj: just did a full-upgrade but I have 8 broken packages, googling how to fix that one now
<nemo> hm. could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411574 in pulseaudio "[karmic] No sound on Intel 82801H HD Audio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> guess I'll just watch both and hope
<idyle> blueskaj: nope, still broken
<BluesKaj> in system settings, idyle ?
<idyle> blueskaj: yes, kde system settings -> printers gives the error described in that bug by "Tyler"
<BluesKaj> which kde version idyle ?
<idyle> blueskaj: how to detect the version?
<idyle> kde4 --version gives me nothing
<BluesKaj> just open konqueror or dolphin /help/about kde
<idyle> blueskaj: 4.3.00
<BluesKaj> hmm that's odd , my system settings/printer config GUI is opening
<BluesKaj> maybe a reboot is in order, if you just updated , idyle
<EagleScreen_> to configure printers, you can use the web interface of CUPS: http://localhost:631/admin
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen_, have you ever actually tried to use that app ?
<EagleScreen_> which app?
<BluesKaj> well ok wrong choice of words
<penguin42> EagleScreen_: That web interface is pretty grim
<BluesKaj> and old
<EagleScreen_> I think it shoud work
<EagleScreen_> it is not much harder than systemconfig-printer-kde
<penguin42> EagleScreen_: Yeuch - surely not
<EagleScreen_> printer auto-detection and other stuff is inherit from this service
<penguin42> hmm, no need to worry about location aware browsing then - geolocation thinks I'm in London
<BluesKaj> westminster ?
<penguin42> well, I didn't look for detail - but to be fair I didn't check which
<BluesKaj> penguin42, cuz neotrace shows westminster uk
<penguin42> I can believe it; it's just central london - and I'm a couple of hundred miles from there
<BluesKaj> yeah sometimes mine shows Ottawa , Toronto and places in between
<BluesKaj> I'm 250mi from toronto and 400 mi from ottawa :)
<rebgil> Hi I just did an upgrade from jaunty to karmic and now I get errors in update manager when trying to remove install pdns-recursor, I have tried remove --force=yes any other suggestions on how to remove pdns-recursor from my system?
<stlsaint> hey does karmic use GNU Grub?
<Dr_Willis> It can
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 on a clean install..
<Dr_Willis> grublegacy on a upgrade
<stlsaint> ok i ran a clean install on a vm...that should run GRUB2 right?
<Dr_Willis> Should be using grub2 on a 'new' install. yes
<Dr_Willis> it did use grub2 here
<stlsaint> well i read the manual on gnu grub and it said that grub.cfg is the "new" menu.lst
<stlsaint> but on my vm i still run everything from menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> if you did a clean/new install.. there would of been no menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> more /etc/grub.d/README
<stlsaint> oh yea im doing it right now....menu.lst and at boot up grub says gnu grub version 1.96 i think it is
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you some how got grub 1 installed...
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stlsaint> is there a cmd to see what grub im using
<Dr_Willis> never noticed such a command.. or needed one. :)
<Dr_Willis> update-grub might give some info.
<stlsaint> yea i restarted and it said gnu grub
<Dr_Willis> the default grub menu on this box is 'grey/mono' colored i noticed..
<Dr_Willis> thats grub2
<stlsaint> man im sorry...im stupid...i was looking at my sources list by mistake and talking about something else...multi-tasking gone wrong...sorry again.
<stlsaint> now im looking for grub.cfg
<nemo> ugh
<Dr_Willis> theres some grub files you do NOT manually edit any more
<nemo> switching between windows is enough to screw up pulseaudio on this machine
<Dr_Willis> more /etc/grub.d/README
<nemo> causing 100% cpu useage in SDL game and sound crawling
<Dr_Willis> grub2 basics -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Dr_Willis> , grub.cfg is not meant to be edited.
<stlsaint> so what do you edit than
<nemo> of course, pulseaudio has been screwed up pretty consistently
<nemo> ibex/jaunty/karmic
<nemo> but is especially bad right now :(
<Khronos> anyone else here have a STAC 9228 and use an external mic?
<Khronos> STAC = Sigmatel
<bjsnider> no wonder dtchen isn't in here so often, with all of you badmouthing pulseaudio so much
<Khronos> well, I've been having trouble with an external mic in karmic
<Khronos> I'm confused between all the settings with alsaconf and gnome-settings manager
<Khronos> the internal mic works fine
<bjsnider> if it's been screwed up for you for the past 4 distros, your sound hardware is junk. absolute garbage
<Khronos> no
<Khronos> it's new
<Khronos> the problem is new I think
<bjsnider> well, there are lots of people whining about junk hardware not working right. it's junk, that's why it doesn't work right. go out and buy something good.
<Khronos> heh
<nemo> Khronos: ah. I ahve a similar card, haven't tried mic yet, but it is generally screwed up
<Khronos> hmmm
<nemo> SigmaTel STAC9227
<nemo> 18:42 < nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/400682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400682 in linux "[Karmic stac927x regression] No sound after upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> 18:43 < nemo> that's probably me :-/
<nemo> 19:03 < nemo> hm. could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411574 in pulseaudio "[karmic] No sound on Intel 82801H HD Audio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> 19:03 < nemo> guess I'll just watch both and hope
<nemo> I'd swear pulseaudio has gotten worse in each release with this sound card :(
<nemo> more and more unusable
<Khronos> I have sound, it's just the external mic
<Khronos> unless I fried it when I was doing experiments yesterday
<Khronos> which would be bad
<Khronos> I might've accidentally passed 12 volts through it for a very short time
<Khronos> but it wasn't working anyway
<Khronos> no, I don't think that's the problem
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> symptoms don't quite match mine, but then, looks like driver in general is not in good shape
<Khronos> it says "1 output, 1 input"
<Khronos> it should say, "1 output, 2 inputs"
<Khronos> so it's the driver
<Khronos> and when I look at the codec it says something like it's not there
<Khronos> Misc = NO_PRESENCE
<Khronos> no presents for me :(
<Khronos> this was a really old battery
<Khronos> so I don't think it got damaged
<Khronos> at least a year old
<nemo> I've been putting up with half an hour of hellish sound in this game
<Khronos> static?
<nemo> 'cause if I kill pulseaudio, the SDL game will crash
<nemo> no. playing about one fragment of sound per second
<andresmujica> nemo, kronos, i don't really now which is your problem, but i recently was triaging a bug with your codec, so maybe the workaround can be useful https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=4665
<nemo> while maxing out CPU on one core
<peeps> i am unable to start gnome keyboard shortcuts.  are others having this problem?
<nemo> Khronos: this happens pretty much every time I tab out of the game window.
<nemo> sound stutters. sometimes doesn't recover
<nemo> no clue why, but, yeah, pulseaudio has been teh suck for me
<Khronos> this is perhaps unworkable. I'm going go try linux from a VM
<Khronos> bbiab
<nemo> andresmujica: can't access that bug BTW
<nemo> I get a front page
<nemo> in w3m
<andresmujica> click on guest session
<nemo> ah
<nemo> I sympathise w/ the decent soundcard thing. actually, I should just move my SB32 card from 10y ago out of my server and into this dell that I bought to support their linux program
<nemo> apparently cheap 10y/o HW can still outperform intel pos onboard chips
<nemo> hm. wonder if I can move the sound card w/o shutting the server down
<bjsnider> if it isn't junk hardware, it's an alsa driver that's an absolute piece of dreck
<bjsnider> you can't hot-swap a pci card
<nemo> well. dunno who to blame, but I do know my sound experience in ubuntu has been worse and worse with each release
<nemo> I leave it on pulseaudio for purposes of supporting ubuntu users
<nemo> otherwise I'd rip that out
<nemo> alrighty. lets see if the game behaves better since the openal rewrite in .12
<nemo> can't reproduce bug
<nemo> so I guess it is SDL + pulseaudio
<nemo> (again)
<nemo> although even without that issue, my pulseaudio is clearly pretty mucked up
<bjsnider> i can tell you dtchen is using a usb m-audio device
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> before I do anything like more updates, I want to know, I just updated to karmic 9.10 for powepc now why are all the repo lines I have point to jaunty?
<nemo> ShapeShifter499: were you using pinning in jaunty by any chance?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm sorry "pinning"?
<nemo> guess not
<nemo> dunno then :)
<ShapeShifter499> I just did a fresh reinstall of jaunty
<ShapeShifter499> than I updated to karic
<ShapeShifter499> *karmic
<ShapeShifter499> ok I'm going to reinstall again, before I do, what is better? installing jaunty than upgrade to karmic OR download karmic iso for powerpc arch and then do a fresh install with karmic?
<stlsaint> well xchat works just fine in vm glad to see
<stlsaint> hey how do you install guest addtionals under karmic in vbox
<bjsnider> mount the iso image, run the install script from the command line
<bjsnider> the iso is in /usr/share/virtualbox
<billybigrigger> ShapeShifter499: fresh install is always better
<ShapeShifter499> ok.....and I can mix and match packages from diffrent builds of ubuntu right? (ie 8.04 ibm-java installed on 9.10)
<alteregoa> yeah, married wifes are less comfortable
<billybigrigger> umm no
<billybigrigger> @ ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<alteregoa> they tend to get mad
<ShapeShifter499> why?
<alteregoa> because they are not updateable
<alteregoa> i updated from dapper to karmic
<ShapeShifter499> but wouldn't they be update able if I included the repo the package(s) are on?
<ShapeShifter499> what I'm saying is, what if I wanted to install a package that worked(say ibm-java 1.6) and it was only available on medibuntu repo 8.04, its ok to install if it seems to not mess with other packages and if my current system is at a latter ubuntu distro(say 9.10)?
<alteregoa> download the tarball with the dependencies
<alteregoa> burp
<alteregoa> burp landgasker
<ShapeShifter499> gbgbgt6bttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt7yb
<ShapeShifter499> mml .gn
<ShapeShifter499>  .v
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<alteregoa> is this a new programming language?
<ShapeShifter499> sorry
<ShapeShifter499> wrong window
<alteregoa> looks like microsoft c# in year 2030
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<Walker__> Can someone help me get Ubuntu 9.10 onto Fedora 11's boot list?
<Walker__> Onto the GRUB boot list
<AnxiousNut> currently it alpha 4 right?
<hggdh> still, yes
<Walker__> *Cough*
<Walker__> Can someone help me get Ubuntu onto the GRUB boot list?
<leaf-sheep> No. Clearly you have something more important than Ubuntu to tender to... like your illness. (Because you coughed).
<bjsnider> why didn't fedora pick it up automatically?
<MindVirus2> Hello. Does anyone have problems getting their iPod recognized?
<stlsaint> on what system
<stlsaint> distro...
<stlsaint> MindVirus2, ?
<MindVirus2> Pardon.
<MindVirus2> On Karmic, duh. :)
<MindVirus2> My iPod is recognized as a USB device.
<MindVirus2> Instead of as a media player.
<stlsaint> do you have pics on it
<stlsaint> and what kind of ipod are we talking
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: I'm sorry; I am not paying attention to my client. Could you please highlight? Sorry, again.
<MindVirus2> I have an iPod Nano 4G 16GB.
<MindVirus2> No pictures AFAIK.
<stlsaint> i know amarok is ipod compatible...what program are you using...
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: it's not a program. On my desktop it is shown as a USB device.
<MindVirus2> Rhythmbox has no problem reading it anyways.
<stlsaint> do you have ibgpod/GTKpod installed
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: I do.
<stlsaint> sorry not familar with nano's whats the generation you have
<MindVirus2> 4G.
<stlsaint> is libgpod updated
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: I keep my packages up-to-date daily.
<stlsaint> type libgpod into repos and see what you have installed...there are a few there that dont come installed by default that you may need to install
<stlsaint> ie..library's
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: this changed as soon as I got alpha of karmic.
<stlsaint> also have you changed the way amarok or banshee or whatever program you use "see's" the ipod
<MindVirus2> No.
<stlsaint> ok which program do you want to use...banshee or amarok
<MindVirus2> ...
<MindVirus2> Quite a variety you got there.
<stlsaint> yea well these two are your best bets
<MindVirus2> No. They're not.
<MindVirus2> Actually, Banshee failed to read my iPod. Rhythmbox does not.
<MindVirus2> (Does not fail, that is.)
<MindVirus2> Rhythmbox is lighter and faster than Banshee, as well as better-supported.
<stlsaint> thats y i ask if you changed the ipod options within banshee so that it can read and if you had all ipod libs up to date
<MindVirus2> ....
<MindVirus2> I don't use Banshee.
<MindVirus2> I can listen to my music fine.
<MindVirus2> Ubuntu fails to recognize it as an iPod.
<MindVirus2> Not my music player.
<MindVirus2> Ubuntu.
<MindVirus2> It won't auto-load Rhythmbox for me and instead opens it as if it was a USB drive.
<stlsaint> oh ok...well ubuntu isnt going to read it as a ipod...thats what rythmbox is there for
<peepsalot> every time i go to shutdown or restart, I get a message that programs are still running, and it shows nautilus four times, "deleting files" x3, and one "copying files".  any ideas what is causing this?
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: Dude, do you know what you're saying?
<MindVirus2> I'm sorry, I don't mean to be a dick.
<stlsaint> well you didnt give me exactly what the problem was till now...this whole time i thought you was unable to function with the ipod period...not that ubuntu mounted it as a usb device
<MindVirus2> When you plug a media player into your computer, in Ubuntu, an icon appears on your desktop telling you that the media has been auto-mounted.
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: I feel that I've been fairly verbose.
<stlsaint> yes i know i too do this
<stlsaint> yes you have with your last explanation...
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: Good. When you look at it, it shows an icon verifying that it is a media player.
<MindVirus2> When you plug a USB drive, it shows a USB drive.
<MindVirus2> Ubuntu shows me that my iPod is a USB drive.
<MindVirus2> So it treats it like one, instead of as a media player.
<MindVirus2> So it doesn't automatically open Rhythmbox.
<stlsaint> let me hook mine up to karmic and see as i usually use jaunty...so we can be on the same page...
<stlsaint> plus i use karmic in a vm so it might be slightly different
<kazagistarr> ebox packages are really out of sync
<stlsaint> MindVirus2, ok i have a ipod touch and it mounts as a camera...
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: we're on the same page then.
<kazagistarr> oh, and Empathy is really bad compared to pidgin
<stlsaint> kazagistarr, yes pidgin is better IMO
<kazagistarr> is there some way to read the channel message in Empathy?
<stlsaint> MindVirus2, did it only do this in karmic
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: yes.
<stlsaint> kazagistarr, sorry not a empathy user
<MindVirus2> kazagistarr, stlsaint: Nobody cares. They're going to use it anyways. I agree with you two though.
<MindVirus2> Empathy is the default client in Karmic.
<kazagistarr> could you send me the topic really quick, at least :P?
<MindVirus2> (01:59:22 AM) current topic is: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system - LVM users should avoid 2.6.31-7.27-generic (#418514, fixed in -8.28-) | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 4 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 | 100 Papercuts: http://u.nu/9gvu
<stlsaint> good ol cut and paste
<MindVirus2> Amazing that Empathy doesn't have it built-in.
<stlsaint> MindVirus2, ok if you right click the desktop icon you can change the icon for it if you have a custom to choose from
<MindVirus2> I don't want to change the icon.
<MindVirus2> I want Ubuntu to open Rhythmbox automatically, like I have it set.
<MindVirus2> I told Ubuntu to autoload Rhythmbox for any media player.
<stlsaint> and when you plug it up and karmic as you what to do you can have it auto mount to rythmbox
<stlsaint> i just did it...but with banshee
<stlsaint> just select other program>rythmbox>add> and select the check box to do this automatically
<stlsaint> kazagistarr, you said ebox packages are out of sync...care to explain what you mean by ebox out of sync?
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: No.
<MindVirus2> I cannot.
<MindVirus2> Because Ubuntu loads it as a USB drive.
<stlsaint> when you connect it for the first time you dont get a box asking you to open with a program
<stlsaint> ?
<MindVirus2> No.
<aboSamoor> does anyone knows what is supposed to happen with bug 419264 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419264 in xorg-server "Uses 100% CPU with latest mesa/libdrm update" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419264
<MindVirus2> Why does ubuntu-desktop depend on cups?
<aboSamoor> the upstream released th fix, but not yet in compiz
<MindVirus2> It should most certainly not.
<stlsaint> well i must be honest im not sure what the issue is at this point...you said you had all libs/gtk updated and installed then im at a loss right now
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: welcome to the club.
<MindVirus2> Nice to have some company.
<kazagistarr> MindVirus2: ubuntu desktop depends on everything a default ubuntu system should ship with, right?
<aboSamoor> it is targeted to alpha-6 ! should I wait till 17/9 ?
<kazagistarr> I mean, printers are a good thing to have for most people
<MindVirus2> kazagistarr: no; a default Ubuntu system ships with ubuntu-desktop recommends as well as depends.
<MindVirus2> cups should be under recommends.
<kazagistarr> ah, right, I see
<MindVirus2> depends should only be for things that Ubuntu depends on.
<MindVirus2> Now I'm stuck with this fucking cups daemon.
<MindVirus2> Which I don't even need.
<MindVirus2> I hate it when my system has cruft.
<stlsaint> MindVirus2, you have given me something to trouble shoot...my ipod touch is not read by karmic...i must further figure this out
<MindVirus2> stlsaint: tell me if you find anything. I'm too lazy to have any initiative.
<stlsaint> alright...i last heard the touch was having little to no support...guess ill find out for sure now
<stlsaint> night all
<peepsalot> my fonts are displaying all weird.  some of the letters look to be tinted purple and it's starting to hurt my eyes.
<peepsalot> i found out I had subpixel smoothing turned on, that stuff drives me bonkers.  don't know how anyone could possibly stand that.  all your letters showing in crazy hues
<hifi> I always disable the new font rendering on ubuntu
<hifi> it's just killing my eyes, I need sharp fonts
<peepsalot> I ended up doing "Grayscale smoothing" and "Full hinting", and it looks so much better.
<peepsalot> hifi do you know how hinting works?  vs smoothing?
<nzmm> i like ubuntu fonts ... my 0.02
<hifi> peepsalot: http://johan.kiviniemi.name/blag/ubuntu-fonts/ I use this
<dpic_> what's IBus?
<MindVirus2> dpic_: apt-cache show ibus
<edoceo> anyone know how often new stuff is pushed to the Karmic repos?
<richardcavell> edoceo: every day
<edoceo> multiple times per day?
<richardcavell> yes, sometimes
<edoceo> It seems there's some things in the AM (for me) and some later, still some later as well.
<richardcavell> yep
<edoceo> can't wait for new audio-manager in xfce!  Thanks!
<nhasian> hey guys, i must have about 30 packages held back, is it safe to do a dist-upgrade?  i'm concerned about the nvidia and kernel stuff.  dont want it to bork my system :)
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> I am having complaints from the kids that their karmic box locks up after just a few minutes on the web playing flash based games
<AlanBell> I can still ssh to it and restart it
<AlanBell> the mouse moves, but X does not otherwise respond, cant move windows or see any movement
<AlanBell> anyone else seeing this?
<nhasian> AlanBell, i have not experienced that
<nhasian> AlanBell, is it 32bit or 64bit?
<AlanBell> 32 bit
<nhasian> how much ram?
<AlanBell> 512
<AlanBell> just trying to reproduce it myself
<nhasian> i think thats the issue
<AlanBell> oh, actually it has a gig
<nhasian> ah okay, thats better.
<nhasian> firefox can eat up 300 or 500 megs of ram easily
<AlanBell> it is an old P4 1.8
<MindVirus1> I'm not getting any sound.
<jml> I've just plugged my new ipod into my laptop and opened up banshee. it doesn't seem to show up at all
<jml> how can I find out what's going on?
<MindVirus1> jml: I have the same problem.
<MindVirus1> jml: Ubuntu isn't recognizing your iPod as an iPod; it just sees it as a USB drive.
<MindVirus1> Banshee won't play from USB drives.
<jml> I see.
<jml> MindVirus1, do you know of a bug report I can look at?
<MindVirus1> jml: this is all speculation, BTW. Take a look at your desktop and tell me what icon your iPod uses.
<jml> MindVirus1, it's a drive icon.
<MindVirus1> As opposed to an iPod icon, yes?
<MindVirus1> jml: ^^
<jml> MindVirus1, yes.
<MindVirus1> jml: We have the exact same problem.
<MindVirus1> My firm belief (though I could be mistaken (but I'm not)) is that Ubuntu fails to recognize your iPod as an iPod. I don't have any bug reports, but if you find one or make one, link me.
<MindVirus1> jml: if you'll notice, any autorun behavior you configured Ubuntu to perform when you insert a media player does not work; instead, it behaves like a USB drive.
<AlanBell> I can't reproduce the lockup
<AlanBell> but my kids can
<nhasian> probably the crappy flash games hehe
<AlanBell> I think it must be a site specific issue with moshimonsters.com
<jml> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/podsleuth/+bug/382941 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/podsleuth/+bug/139226 seem promising
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382941 in podsleuth "iPod not recognized by podsleuth" [High,Confirmed]
<MindVirus1> jml: excellent.
<AlanBell> I can play bbc iplayer for 10 minutes no problem
<MindVirus1> No sound. Can I get some help?
<MindVirus1> Sorry.
<MindVirus1> Muted. :X
<AlanBell> wow, hand it over to a kid for 30 seconds and she produces a full corrupt screen X crash
<AlanBell> I can kill firefox remotely
<AlanBell> and when I kill X remotely my ssh session dies
<Daviey> AlanBell: how did you kill X, sudo reboot? :)
<neko> eh doing an upgrade from jaunty now...
<AlanBell> Daviey: nope, ssh in, ps|grep X then kill the pid
<neko> just did a fresh install; only did dist-upgrade after enabling all sources, and added like 8 small packages - htop nmap etc
<neko> :D
 * neko prays to GNU/Linux godz
<jussi01> Does the microblogging app on the plasma desktop do twitter? if so, does anyone know how to set it up?
<Daviey> AlanBell: that is weird.. is ssh avaliable afterwards?
<Daviey> AlanBell: does it do the same if you /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<AlanBell> ssh isn't available afterwards
<AlanBell> and gdm restart does the same
<AlanBell> and it can't be reproduced without the assistance of an 8 year old
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> AlanBell: i wonder if "sudo dhclient3" makes ssh work again.. but i wonder if you can get the 8 year old to run this :)
<AlanBell> Daviey: can't do anything with the local machine apart from move the mouse
<AlanBell> can't do ctrl+alt+F1
<neko>  use the special key combos to restart
<neko> sysreset or w/e
<Daviey> AlanBell: ah
<Daviey> sounds like it is in a really bad way
<AlanBell> I used the big red switch
<neko> mm wants to remove a few... ::worries:: ::does it::
<virtuald> anyone seen tracker constantly use >75%, mostly >95% cpu?
<alankila> yeah, tracker... I have seen it spend a lot of CPU actually. Since it never worked (constantly churned the disk, but never found a single document when I tried to search anything with it) I uninstalled it myself. That was a good 6 months ago, though, but it sounds typical to me.
<virtuald> it used to work for me
<alankila> trackerd has been removed from ubuntu-desktop anyways, so you don't get it on fresh installs I guess
<virtuald> heh, apport-gtk crashed when i tried ubuntu-bug `pidof trackerd`
<virtuald> oh
<virtuald> i didn't know that
<alankila> and when apport crashes, maybe it tries to report a crash against itself and crashes and ...
<virtuald> it seems to work collecting info about itself crashing
 * alankila hates apport: it takes like a minute to start and makes a bad, annoying experience worse: instead of just a software crashing there's intense disk churning to make the recovery even more sluggish.
<virtuald> "You have some obsolete package versions installed"---
<kklimonda> alankila: not really - it's supposed to help developers fix bugs. that's what you sign for using development releases.
<alankila> usually after finishing a day's work I find 2-3 apport windows underneath the other windows, mostly about dead flash players. Hah.
<alankila> kklimonda: right, but the tool could be more prompt about doing its thing.
<virtuald> 8]
<alankila> the problems are most likely directly related to being written in python. Python is the new Java. It's slow to start and resource hungry. Nobody complains about this, for some reason, though.
<kklimonda> alankila: I think that the current infrastructure makes it hard to display a neat dialog
<kklimonda> alankila: not really, it's just that when a big application crashes it takes a while to dump all that memory to disk. And I don't think it can be made more verbose as it's done by kernel
<alankila> seriously? But it takes like 1 second to write 80 MB to disk according to measurements?
<virtuald> alankila: i don't get why they want interpreters in the base system
<alankila> well as a programmer I can answer that... C is irritating to program with.
<alankila> it shifts focus too much from writing interesting stuff with the application to whipping up some kind of infrastructure capable of supporting the application.
<kklimonda> alankila: it's also prepared to be send to launchpad (i.e. uuencoded or whatever has to be done to make data suitable for http post)
<kklimonda> preparing*
<alankila> kklimonda: that's likely only done when you actually have to do it, I'd hope.
<alankila> uuencoding is a great way to balloon a file by 25 % and thus make everything related to handling it that much slower.
<kklimonda> alankila: all crashes in /var/crash are already in a form that can be send - core files are encoded using base64, all additional info is added
<alankila> anyway, the files under my /var/crash aren't actually large, all less than 300k... so the volume of data isn't the cause why it takes a long time for the apport dialog to pop up after a crash happens here.
<minimec> Hi. Does anyone of you have some experience using the new ATI kms mode/driver in karmic? Is kms activated now in the i386 generic kernel?
<virtuald> also, wtf is the scheduler so broken and makes my system so unresponsive so i can't do anything, not even type (it eats my text) when one program uses 100% cpu and i run apt or something other cpu-intensive at the same time. this is on a c2d cpu
<alankila> virtuald: I suspect it's about your harddisk, not the CPU. The problem is due to paging, I think: when you try to type stuff and the application needs a page from disk to do it, it will pause until it has it
<alankila> and if there's some disk load already then the request will queue for some time
<virtuald> i think it has to do with io scheduling
<virtuald> heh when i installed this system the installer gave me a 6GB swap
<alankila> hm. What, how much memory do you have then?
<virtuald> 2GB
<virtuald> though it was a while ago i installed
<alankila> yeah, well, 6 GB is emphatically useless.
<alankila> by the time more than about 50 % of physical RAM is swapped, the system is completely useless.
<alankila> there may be some server systems that during long time can manage to swap more than a desktop, I guess...
<alankila> there used to be an ancient rule that said that when you make swap for linux you are supposed to allocate 2x the amount of swap than you have physical ram
<alankila> this was because the old linux vm was unable to utilize swaps smaller than the system ram size. I think this was around 2.0 era
<virtuald> heh
<penguin42> alankila: It's not the amount of swap you use that makes the machine useless - it's how much you try and use at once
<alankila> penguin42: yes, well, let's just say that this kind of argument is subject to average behavior.
<penguin42> nod
<virtuald> i probably shold tune some vm sysctls but that's not for human beings
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 and mysql won't start anymore, it exits with: [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.
<alankila> but the fact remains that by my experience the typical swap sizes are actually harmful to desktop experience.
<alankila> When you have a runaway process, your interest is with having the OOM killer step in and destroy the task. But if you now have copious amounts of swap, you instead have a period of disk trashing -- and it's the longer the more swap you have -- and only then will the task finally be killed
<penguin42> yeh if you have a runaway process it can mean everything gets swapped out - however you can do both if you were to set a ulimit to limit the maximum process size
<cumulus007> never mind, got it
<alankila> yes, but sadly there are no limits by default. You have to know to set them. I argue that the default should be to have quite little swap -- I'd say it's around that 50 % mark because in practice I have not seen things work past that point -- and that's it.
<DKcross> hello people
<DKcross> i need your help:\
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alankila> I experimented with setting ulimits earlier but I discovered that processes like wine allocate 4 GB of RAM or something like it and always run foul of the ulimit, because it's about virtual, not resident size. And resident size is too dirty a metric for the kernel folks to agree to use. :-/ So there is no one ulimit value that makes sense to all processes.
<penguin42> yeh it's a hard juggle
<DKcross> splashy error connection refused
<alankila> anyway, to finish with, I have now removed all disk-based swaps and rely entirely on compcache.
<alankila> It works very well. OOM situations get handled in less than 30 seconds, and yet you have some swap to deal with increased memory consumption. And above all: very little disk trashing occurs.
<BluesKaj> I noticed the kopete icon no longer remains in the taskbar as in previous kubuntus , but it's still runs if not killed by the system monitor or some other means ... merely a heads up to those who need as much cpu headroom and memory as possible.
<billybigrigger> morning all
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. when copying large files (5+GB) from one place to another . the system  hangs for large periods of time (5-10 sec) where i can move the mouse..  and  thats it.. it rembers the clicks and so forth..but the menus and other things dont take effect till a few seconds later.
<Dr_Willis> Anyone noticed this?  (doing updates/upgrade right now, to see if thers any new updates I dident notice this last night)
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, another case of powernowd not working properly perhaps , cpu scaling isn't stepping upwards in frq when required by the load...that was my experience ,so I removed powernowd . I'm on a desktop , a laptop on the otherhand may need tha powenowd app for battery saving
<Dr_Willis> I just saw a kernel update wheni updated..   Desktop box here also..
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: 2.6.31-8-generic #28-Ubuntu is the latest for me
<Dr_Willis> yep thats the one it just added
<Dr_Willis> and i was able to change the grub2 menu 'resolution'   someone was asking about that in here yesterday
<Dr_Willis> in /etc/default/grub i  got the 2 lines.
<Dr_Willis> GFXPAYLOAD=true
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<Dr_Willis> brb  - rebooting
<jaysonsantos> Hello I'm receving some crashes in openjdk and when apport try to send the error log (which is > =150 MB) to launchpad it sends to me a http error 500, is that error tracked by you ?
 * penguin42 thinks there is a #launchpad ?
<IdleOne> jaysonsantos: 500 is a server error. try again later, maybe it will be fixed
<penguin42> jaysonsantos: I believe you can also raise a bug on launchpad itself
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. new kernel.. lets see if it still does it...
<jaysonsantos> IdleOne penguin42 I tried two times. Two weeks ago and last week
<penguin42> jaysonsantos: OK then I would file a bug on launchpad itself
<penguin42> although I'm wondering if apport should have a limit somewhere on the size of crash it sends - I'm not sure which side is supposed to deal with huge logs/cores
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.  The new kernel seems (or other updates) seems to have fixed my 'lag' bug
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My drive speed in MB/s seems faster now also.
<penguin42> How's it connected?
<penguin42> sata?
<Dr_Willis> yes all disks sata that i am testing
<Dr_Willis> I just noticed a big 'lag' when copying a large 5+gb file from one HD to a different one..   the latest batch of updates from this morning seems to have fixed it.
<penguin42> cool
 * penguin42 doesn't see a kernel update in the current set of updates
<Dr_Willis> doh it came back...
<penguin42> hmm I wonder what this version of the update tool is supposed to do better
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. somthing is making it hang.. lets try the filecopy again
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Do you see any errors in your dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> no dmesg errors...
<Dr_Willis> cpu skyrockets to 100+ for 10+ sec at a time
<gnu-dio1> So, I just updated my Karmic to the current version, and now my sound is broken. I have no idea what update did it, there were quite a few, I hadn't updated in over a week...
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Weird; what does top show it's in?
<gnu-dio1> Any ideas where I should look to get sound running again?
<Karmic> gnu-dio1: This is a common bug. I have the similar problem even with the module and ALSA working properly. I had to switch to Analog output instead of digital to make it working.
<Karmic> There are some topics on the forum related to sound not working after upgrading to Karmic Koala Alpha4
<gnu-dio1> I am already analog. Tried several of the other output settings, but no change
<gnu-dio1> Ok, I'll look forum, I hadn't yet.
<Karmic> For me it's working fine with Analog output.
<Karmic> using snd-hda-intel module and ALSA
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. N Top is not giving any clues.. by the time top updates.. the  delay is gone.
<Dr_Willis>  CPU graph applet is showing 100% load for a time of the hang.
<Dr_Willis> wonder if it may be a kde issue.. installing ubuntu-desktop now.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Leave a vmstat 1    running in a window and see what happens around the time of the hang
<Dr_Willis> ok trying it again. at elast its repeatable...
<Dr_Willis> i try ti type.. and it pauses.. then all opf a sudden appears :)
<Dr_Willis> like just now
 * penguin42 has seen similar behaviours on large copies before
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Bit of a tangential - do you have ff running?
<Dr_Willis> I do NOT have Ff running :) for a change.. heh
<gnu-dio1> Yeah, my audio was working fine with all the karmic defaults an hour ago before running the updates. (about a week or so's worth)
<penguin42> hmm ok, it's not it's nasty behaviour then
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall this issue with like lots of 300+mb files...
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: 32 or 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> but i was moving some virtualbox disk image files just now and saw it happening
<Dr_Willis> 64bit
<jaysonsantos> IdleOne penguin42 Thank you I will fill a bug
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: What hardware?
<Dr_Willis> amd64 3000 dual core..  Sata drives... lets see... 3gb ram
<Dr_Willis> it seems to be 'better' now with the new kerle .. but its still very noticeable
<penguin42> you'd think it would be OK with that wouldn't you- I'd seen similar behaviour ~2 years ago on RHEL when moving multi GB files
<Dr_Willis> Definatly  differtn now then on the 9,04 setup on same machine
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I think if things are screwed up you can get situations where you get a few GB of memory that's dirty data to be written and then something goes 'Oh shit, I'd better get this written' then you get a big pause while it all slurps out
<Dr_Willis> actually it seems to be working better.. now that i have a 2nd shell running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> :) like its keeping things awake...
<Karmic> gnu-dio1: Karmic is in development period, bugs should be expected. Unstable means it's just for testing purposes so you ought not to use it for production purposes.
<Dr_Willis> cpus are not spikeing to 100% like it was.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Actually, are you sure it's CPU and not load?
<Dr_Willis> welli dont see a load meter on kubuntu widgits :)  i just got a cpu graph going.
<gnu-dio1> Of course, this is my play machine, karmic. But I do use it all the time and would like to keep running it, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> htop earlier wassent showing any thing weird either
<Dr_Willis> problem seems to vanished now..  weird.
<Dr_Willis> it just did it there.. and load was 3.5
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. bed time for me.. will have to reserach it more later.. night all
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: There's a new tool in the 2.6.31 tool called perf that can be used for finding time and stats inside the kernel if it's stuck using CPU in kernel; I haven't quite got my head around it yet; and it doesn't seem to be packaged - it's in the kernel source
<Karmic> gnu-dio1: September 3 will be the next phase of the development cycle, when Alpha5 will be out! If you can't troubleshoot the sound problem yourself then you should wait for the fixes to be released.
<Dr_Willis> heh - proberly over my head.
<Dr_Willis> take care all.
<gnu-dio1> Wow, so condescending, karmic. I guess even ubuntu isn't free from that.
<penguin42> gnu-dio1: It's worth checking for a launchpad bug for your hardware - and there's a wiki page somewhere about the stuff to include on sound bugreports
<IdleOne> gnu-dio1: it may have sounded harsh but the fact is that karmic is Alpha ( not for regular users ) So it is assumed that if you are running Alpha you know a little about trouble shooting problems.
<penguin42> IdleOne: Although lets face it, how many of us can do anything useful when the sound goes into a sulk
<gnu-dio1> I agree, but he assumed I knew nothing, the exact opposite of that
<IdleOne> penguin42: very few
<Karmic> I have assumed nothing. I just affirmed that you are not able. Wait.
<gnu-dio1> Like I had no Idea Karmic was alpha, for example
<Karmic> *have not
<IdleOne> gnu-dio1: he did say IF you cant troubleshoot
<IdleOne> no assumption there that I see
<Karmic> yep IdleOne  got it :) + IF
<IdleOne> gnu-dio1: remember your dealing with devs and Alpha testers. these folks are moody to start with hehe
<gnu-dio1> Obviously, trying to save a few minutes of my time by seeing if it was a common problem with the latest patches and had an easy solution was a waste of everyone's time.
<penguin42> gnu-dio1: I've seen others in here with similar probs
<robin0800> to see a funny? bug? plug in a usb stick right click desktop icon choose properties and change icon watch what happens when you hit OK wait it does eventually work
<gnu-dio1> I think clearly my mistake was coming here first, instead of after exhausting every other option.
<shadeslayer> my fonts look really bad in some apps,after i chagned them,but when i changed them back to the default the still look bad.... what do i do?
<shadeslayer> some apps look fine though....
<penguin42> gnu-dio1: No, feel free to come here and ask
<shadeslayer> whats the command to update all the apps to use the new fonts?
<BluesKaj> gnu-dio1, one thing , we're all running the alpha here on different hardware and setups so there are a lot of problems unique to each user , common ones aren't so commaon
<shadeslayer> ugh....my fonts look horrible
<hggdh> gnu-dio1, please do not be put off. We need all help we can get
<shadeslayer> whats the problem?
<muibe> 5/wc
<shadeslayer> i need help with : http://imagebin.ca/view/jKwPtv.html
<shadeslayer> look at the fonts in the system settings window and the kpackagekit window
<edgy> Hi, I can log to kubuntu, but ubuntu just hangs after passing the login screen. any one else?
<penguin42> edgy: No, it's fine for me
<gotunandan> edgy: what do you mean by "hangs", can you shift to a non graphical mode ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<edgy> gotunandan: no
<shadeslayer> um,my bluetooth device isnt showing up
<nemo> Karmic appears to have an invalid evolution-mapi package
<edgy> gotunandan: just the mouse stuck and can do nothing
<nemo> seems to need 0.27 instead of 0.26
<penguin42> edgy: Sounds like X crashed
<nemo> anyone happen to know  where I might search for any such build?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<shadeslayer> hi i need help with my bluetooth device.. it was working till yesterday and now it doesnt work at all
<penguin42> bah I'm working most of this week, still I'll drop buy for some of those
<andresmh> my mousepad scrolling stopped working
<andresmh> how can I re-enable it?
<penguin42> andresmh: Try system->preferences->touchpad ?
<andresmh> do you mean system > preferences > mouse?
<andresmh> i don't have a "touchpad" preference penguin42, and the mouse does not have anything about scrolling
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> andresmh: Try installing the gsynaptics package
<shadeslayer> wow..... apparently if you shutdown the bluetooth adapter from windows,the kernel wont recognise it 0.o
<andresmh> interesting that my mouse scrolling stopped working after the last update
<andresmh> i'll try gsynaptics penguin42
<andresmh> penguin42, I got GSynaptics couldn't initialize.You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<penguin42> andresmh: Hm it used to do that to me as well but recently started working for me without that
<mac_v> andresmh: gsynaptics is being depricated
<mac_v> andresmh: use gpointing-device-settings
<andresmh> mac_v, thanks! i tried that one just now
<andresmh> but i couldn't reenable the scrolling
<mac_v> andersk: hm , try reenabling  from gconf , there have been some problems lately where the setting dont get stored in the gconf,
<andresmh>  mac_v, gconf?
<andresmh> i don't seem to have that one
<mac_v> andresmh: $gconf-editor
<andresmh> mac_v, aha!
<andresmh> mac_v, umm, i went to system and I don't see anything about mouse
<mac_v> andresmh: /desktop/gnome/peripherals
<andresmh> mac_v, /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/pad_horiz_scroll is set to "true"
<andresmh> the same with vertical
<mac_v> andresmh: yes, unset it then again set it to true... there have been some problems there
<andresmh> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot35.png
<andresmh> do i need to restart X?
<mac_v> shouldnt have to
<mac_v> andresmh: did you try to set to false and then again setting it to true?
<andresmh> yes mac_v
<andresmh> it's a checkbox
<andresmh> i unchecked it and checked it again
<mac_v> yeah , check.uncheck ;)
<andresmh> i did that multiple times actually :)
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> hmm , I'm stumped , its works for me ;p
<andresmh> this last Xorg/Compiz updates messed up a lot of things for me. I wish it could be possible to revert updates.
<mac_v> wait
<mac_v> andresmh: enable /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/pad_horiz_scroll
<mac_v> then
<mac_v> andresmh: enable /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/horiz_scroll_enabled
<mac_v> it should work
<andresmh> mac_v, nope :(
<NoelJB> andresmh, you can find out the old version(s) from dpkg.log, and tell apt-get to install specific version(s).
<NoelJB> andresmh, but you really should report the regressions ASAP.
<andresmh> NoelJB, that works for some packages but not for all. I have reported tons of regressions  :)
<NoelJB> andresmh, :-)
<mac_v> yeah ^ , if its not working , its a bug
<andresmh> Often times one of the challenges is to know where to report the regression.
<andresmh> Xorg, Compiz, or some other package I don't even know exists.
<mac_v> andresmh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<mac_v> ^that helps sometimes ;)
<NoelJB> andresmh, amen to that.  udev, modemmanager, network-manager, ... (dealing with that ATM).
<andresmh> also sometimes I feel like the bugs stay on launchpad without anyone noticing them
<mac_v> hehe , ;) especially since we are atm transitioning a lot of packages
<NoelJB> andresmh, I agree.
<andresmh> I was also considering subscribing to an Xorg PPA from upstream
<andresmh> do you know which one would that be?
<mac_v> !edgers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgers
<penguin42> Does anyone know if I move my .gnupg/secring.pgp onto an encrypted LUKS disk it'll be OK? Or will I have problems starting stadnrd logins and things that use keyrings?
<NoelJB> andresmh, upstream for Xorg?
<reggieP123> hey folks
<andresmh> yes No1Viking
<andresmh> yes NoelJB
<reggieP123> is there a way to add the same wifi support from Karmic to Jaunty
<reggieP123> seems as though the intermittent wifi performance on Ubuntu has been fixed in Karmic
<NoelJB> andresmh, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa but PLEASE read the description carefully.
<ripps> Any word if the new ALSA is going to get into Karmic? or is too late?
<NoelJB> andresmh, see also: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<NoelJB> but I suspect that X-Edgers is what you are looking for.
<NoelJB> ripps, which ALSA do you want?
<mac_v> andresmh: the edgers stuff is a little stable , i you try upstream stuff , it will be highly volatile
<mac_v> if*
<reggieP123> does anyone know how to transfer or perhaps use the kernel or driver from karmic to jaunty?
<ripps> NoelJB: alsa 1.0.21 was released today, and I think Karmic is using 1.0.20. Are they going to update, or is going to be left alone due to feature freeze
<reggieP123> I need t do it to resolve the wifi issue
<billybigrigger> ripps_: alsa 1.0.21 could cause more bugs than it's worth
<andresmh>  what is the difference between what I get from the karmic PPA's vs https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates ?
<billybigrigger> anyone know of a decent console bittorrent client?
<nalioth> billybigrigger: rtorrent
<billybigrigger> just found that :P
<eurythmia> what package should I use to enable laptop Fn key support? I have laptop-mode installed and enabled (being run), but I still can't adjust the brightness of my monitor
<penguin42> eurythmia: Maybe hotkey-setup ?
<eurythmia> penguin42, I'll check it out.
<eurythmia> penguin42, also: the removal of libglib2.0-0 removed everything (kernel included) ... I did find out I was able to run "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop" and then grab the list of files from there, and remove them, but then I had funkiness with my kdm setup ... so, I finally broke down and just used a server-install as a base for everything else.
<penguin42> eurythmia: Oh erm, it removed the kernel? Ahem sorry for that! the gtk and x11-common should have got rid of most of them though
 * penguin42 wonders wtf the kernel depends on libglib
<eurythmia> penguin42, ah, it's no problem. It's just a good thing that I'm patient, and already exposed to linux ;)
<penguin42> hehe
<billybigrigger> bah
<billybigrigger> rtorrent sucks, i can't seem to get er working
<TheSteve0> I am getting crashes when trying to open keyboard bindings
<penguin42> TheSteve0: Known bug, it's either fixed or just about to be fixed
<TheSteve0> penguin42: thx
<TheSteve0> how do people usually give feedback here?
<TheSteve0> I am a newb to the channel - used ubuntu for over a yr and CentOS before that and RedHat before that
<TheSteve0> so I am fairly good with *nix and wanted to help with testing Karmic (love it so far)
<penguin42> TheSteve0: Bugs go into launchpad
<TheSteve0> alright - then what do we do here?
<nanomad> try to confirm that sth is a bug
<TheSteve0> nanomad: gotcha - sounds good
<TheSteve0> so come here first, then if we confirm put it into launchpad
<nanomad> TheSteve0, kinda. The reverse might happen also
<penguin42> TheSteve0: There are also lots of other #ubuntu-blah channels
<TheSteve0> penguin42: yeah, I asked in ubuntu-dev and they said come here
<RainCT> Ohh, the upgrade to Karmic worked :)
<RainCT> We've got a pretty weird gdm now.. :P
<penguin42> here's good for support and first line support for karmic, there are some others if you want to get further into fighting bugs
<nanomad> TheSteve0, yes, ubunut-dev is for Karmic development only
<TheSteve0> yeah I am running Karmic
<TheSteve0> alright well thanx
<RainCT> oh, and software-store looks better than I thought :)
<cdE|Woozy> robin0800, have you filed a bug?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I backed up my firefox folders in /home/user/.mozilla now I reinstalled my whole system, how to I reinstall  my backup?
<penguin42> just plop the .mozilla directory back into your home directory
<ShapeShifter499> its not working
<shadeslayer> did anyone receive kernel upgrades?
<ShapeShifter499> what do I do??
<nanomad> shadeslayer, mhh, let me check
<penguin42> according to Chromium one of my tabs is taking -37846112K
<penguin42> no wonder it feels so fast
<shadeslayer> nanomad: i thought i saw something about a kernel upgrade in kpackagekit,but it upgraded so quickly....
<TheSteve0> ShapeShifter499: I bet it has to do with salting the profile names
<TheSteve0> don't drop the whole ./mozilla
<ShapeShifter499> ok..
<nanomad> shadeslayer, nothing here...
<shadeslayer> nanomad: ok,thanks ;)
<TheSteve0> find the salted name in the backup and then put that it's contents in the new salted profile name
<ShapeShifter499> what do I do than?
<ShapeShifter499> huh?
<shadeslayer> they should start a blog where they put up new updates about the standard packages
<TheSteve0> by salted i mean something that looks like fh46thes under profiles
<nanomad> shadeslayer, there is the mailing list
<TheSteve0> ShapeShifter499: it is under .mozilla/firefox
<ShapeShifter499> yea got it
<shadeslayer> nanomad:the ubuntu-devel and kubuntu-devel ? im already on them
<TheSteve0> ShapeShifter499: I would delete what is there now and let FF create a new one
<TheSteve0> then recopy your backup stuff in
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<nanomad> ShapeShifter499, see: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Import_bookmarks
<TheSteve0> nanomad: but I think he wants his entire setting not just his bookmarks
<nanomad> ShapeShifter499, see also: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile_-_Firefox
<ShapeShifter499> ahh ok
<ShapeShifter499> tnx
<nanomad> shadeslayer, i was referring to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Karmic-changes
<shadeslayer> nanomad: ah... thanks ;)
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<nanomad> shadeslayer, actually there is a [ubuntu/karmic] linux 2.6.31-9.29 (Accepted)
<shadeslayer> nanomad: ahh..
<ShapeShifter499> sweet!
<ShapeShifter499> tnx the backup idea worked
<nanomad> ShapeShifter499, thats the way it should be done. Next time try using something like Xmarks, it makes everything easier
<ShapeShifter499> I just erased all of the files within ./mozilla than let firefox create a new set of files than I droped my backup into the new ./mozilla
<ShapeShifter499> I know about xmarks, I have a account, but this was on my moms computer, don't want to mix up my bookmarks and my mom's
<nanomad> ShapeShifter499, (totally OT) you can use xmarks profiles to keep everything separated.
<ShapeShifter499> oh? sorry haven't been using xmarks that long
<ShapeShifter499> I'll google that
<ShapeShifter499> tnx for the help
<nanomad> ShapeShifter499, np
<shadeslayer> is it possible to have a different taskbar for each activity?
<ShapeShifter499> well I'm going to go
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<SerialKiller> hey guys i was wondering if there were any previews of karmic??
<Karmic> SerialKiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases && http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<SerialKiller> has any tried karmic yet??
<billybigrigger> nope
<ikonia> yup
<SerialKiller> what do you think??
<SerialKiller> anything different??
<billybigrigger> ?
<Karmic> SerialKiller: GO to the links I gave you and you'll see for yourself, or if test it out by different methods specified there.
<SerialKiller> i am going to run a vm and look at it
<SerialKiller> jsut looking for impressions
<aemyr> Is it safe to update to karmic?
<aemyr> Is it safe to update to karmic?
<SerialKiller> not yet
<SerialKiller> october
<aemyr> Okay Thanks :)
<SerialKiller> so far nothing different lol
<Twigaathy> Firefox is being a bit crash-happy today... anybody else noticing badness?
<alteregoa> yeah
<alteregoa> install opera
<alteregoa> firefox 32bit runs faster on wine then the native 64bit ff
<SudoKing> hi, i don't seem to find any instructions for upgrading Kubuntu from 9.04? Could anyone point me to some? thanks :)
<billybigrigger> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<billybigrigger> SudoKing: no thats all wrong
<billybigrigger> SudoKing: hold on
<SudoKing> :S
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 should do it :P
<RichardWolfVI> Hello
<RichardWolfVI> I have a question regarding repos, how useful is using a source repo?
<RichardWolfVI> I mean, for a regular user that rarely compiles
<SudoKing> billybigrigger: thanks, had looked at that, but now realise I didn't have the update-manager package :)
<billybigrigger> SudoKing: hehe might need that eh?
<SudoKing> I don't know... in my opinion, Kubuntu should have an equivalent installer
<SudoKing> this app looks GNOMEish
<billybigrigger> it is :P
<RagnarokAngel1> Alright, I'm having a weird error after I updated my system
<andresmh> how do I disable PulseAudio, I tried this and failed: http://pastebin.com/d364b073d
<foreverubuntu> does Alt + F2 update-manager -d update to latest alpha or daily builds?
<billybigrigger> daily
<billybigrigger> but there's a new method in the release notes as of alpha4
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<billybigrigger> theres the update-manager -d or you can do it from a console if you wish
<billybigrigger> but whatever method you choose, will update you to the latest daily builds
<foreverubuntu> ok. that would explain the 53 updates today, I think.
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> /me waves
<arand> hello BUGabundo, whats up?
<RainCT> wow, the notifications in the middle are awful. I don't even notice them :P
<billybigrigger> RainCT: been like that for a few days now
<BUGabundo> arand: not much
<BUGabundo> waiting for a forum confirmation email :(
<RainCT> billybigrigger: yeah, the was a thread on ubuntu-devel@ about that
<RichardWolfVI> I wonder if devs do actually use their packages sometimes
<arand> BUGabundo: yay, only in digital land do you stare at the mailbox untill the postmanman arrives ;)
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> tweet.im forum
<BUGabundo> darn thing is broken
 * arand is hunting down the symlink bug to see if it's ubuntu-specific or not (vbox-frenzy)
<RainCT> o_O
<RainCT> what has happened to the GDM configuration tool?
<billybigrigger> gone with gdm 2.27
<foreverubuntu> Is System/Preferences/Appearance opening for any of you/
<RainCT> foreverubuntu: yeah, works here
<billybigrigger> won't lie, i'm not booted into ubuntu
<foreverubuntu> I think it's broken in PowerPC Karmic.
<RainCT> oh nice, now there's an option to disable bluetooth :)
<BUGabundo> foreverubuntu: it is, but very slowly
<BUGabundo> and even worse to close
<foreverubuntu> BUGabundo What?
<BUGabundo> appearance foreverubuntu
<RainCT> Is gnome-keybinding-properties segfaulting for you too?
<thekorn_> RainCT, yes
<billybigrigger> quite today
<billybigrigger> must not be too much breakage :)
<billybigrigger> did anyone notice any new artwork for the first drop?
<Twigaathy> I doubt I have the correct packages installed to notice :(
<RichardWolfVI> the only remotely new I notice in appearance is GDM
<Twigaathy> I think that had the debian logo when I last checked!
 * BUGabundo is doing updates to satisfy billybigrigger need for breakgage
<billybigrigger> hehe
<IdleOne> it's officail any breakage from this point on is billybig1igger's fault
<BUGabundo> Need to get 94.7MB of archives. After unpacking 5308kB will be used.
<BUGabundo> at 2G speeds
<BUGabundo> blasted you billybigrigger
 * BUGabundo offers a gun to billybigrigger to kill all clones!
<BUGabundo> Bug #422247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422247 in ubuntu "Sound problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422247
<BluesKaj> heh, windows vista sp2 "upgrade"  fails to install on my dual boot laptop cuz the bcd bootloader has been modded , grub is to blame :)
<billybigrigger> haha
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, from most reports the Vista SP2 upgrade is failing on all dual core and 64bit pcs
<RichardWolfVI> Appearance is sgfaulting for me, too
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: hehe thats what you get i guess
<BUGabundo> ppa for the beta xorg driver? anyone knows?
<BUGabundo> x-squaters something ?
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu with a veryyyyy long stick
<billybigrigger> driver for what device?
<alteregoa> a driver for a BMW m3
<billybigrigger> hehe
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo; Search for Xorg Edgers in Launchpad
<BUGabundo> got it, thanks
<alteregoa> today i had 60mb updates
<BUGabundo> only?
<alteregoa> yeah
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, isn't that a typical microsoft "upgrade"?
 * billybigrigger compiles firefox....again....
<billybigrigger> i've here here all freakin' day trying to get it
<billybigrigger> bah
<BUGabundo> billybig what are you after?
<billybigrigger> firefox
<alankila> grr, someone should really attack this constant proliferation of language runtimes required to run the desktop. Now it wants to install Erlang? Madness. When will it end.
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: been playing with my "other" system :)
<billybigrigger> LFS completey built from scratch
<BUGabundo> mac?
<BUGabundo> ahh lol
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> what a PITA sometimes :) like today when i can't get FF compiled
<BUGabundo> alankila: when it requires win.com
<billybigrigger> because of libpng
<billybigrigger> hey what fonts are you guys using?
<billybigrigger> i miss ubuntu's font rendering
<billybigrigger> default xorg/xserver fonts suck
<eurythmia_> I recently installed karmic on my laptop ... it looks like there's been some grief going around with Intel video cards and the backlight. I appear to have run into the same problem. My particular incantation of the issue, though, is that the backlight is too dim. I wonder if somebody has figured out how to fix this, even if it's a "pick a setting you like and leave it that way until the cows come home," because I can hardly see my screen dur
<Nareth> Alt+tab seems to crash my session, it hangs, but still responds to capslock and alt+f5 and such
<Nareth> Let's see if it crashes now.
<RichardWolfVI> Nareth: That issue is confirmed as a Kernel issue
<RichardWolfVI> the only workaround ATM is downgrading mesa to 7.5
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-01
<TheSteve0> having problems with my nvidia drivers - if I enable Xinerama I get my dual screens to work but then Compviz does not. If I do not Xinerama then compviz kinda works but there the two screens are all screwed up
<TheSteve0> is this a known issue
<Nareth> Ah I think I figured out the problem, well isolated it. Pidgin seems to be causing it
<Nareth> Anyways, any insight on why/how pidgin would cause it to freeze?
<crdlb> TheSteve0: use TwinView if you can
<TheSteve0> crdlb but that just sets up a mirror display
<TheSteve0> I want my desktop to extend over both screens
<crdlb> nope
<TheSteve0> it did when I checked it. I would love to hear how to do it otherwise
<crdlb> I don't have nvidia here, but it shouldn't be too difficult
<crdlb> make sure your xorg.conf doesn't have two screens in it though
<crdlb> well, nvidia-settings should handle that too, but you never know ...
<TheSteve0> I am using nvidia-settings - trying to test as what the typical user is doing. I could go in and edit but most people don't want to do that
<bucky> System=>Preferences=>Display has a set up for twin monitors
<crdlb> I don't think that works for nvidia
<bucky> yes it does nvidia has their own set up dialog for it
<crdlb> since that relies on XRandR 1.2, which nvidia didn't support last I checked
<bucky> at least in ver 180 and greater
<crdlb> when you go to system->preferences->display, an nvidia dialog shows up?
<TheSteve0> doesn't work on my machine
<TheSteve0> tells me RandR is not present
<bucky> it will ask you if you want to use the nvidia set up software
<TheSteve0> brb I need to reboot X
<TheSteve0> bucky: not in the build I am using - you need to use NVidia
<crdlb> bucky: well, that's just nvidia-settings, right?
<bucky> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead
<crdlb> fancy
<bucky> it is kinda nice
<crdlb> XRandR 1.2 support in the nvidia driver would be better, though :)
<thesteve0> it works
<thesteve0> thanks crdlb
<thesteve0> and now compviz is working too
<eurythmia_> I found the answer to my problem, but I think that it is only a temporary solution.
<Dr_Willis> hwllo all.
<Dr_Willis> ANyone noticed that if you dont have a 'Downloads' directory, thers some tool that keeps asking if you want to rename your 'Desktop' Directory to be 'Downloads'  "Convert directory names to your locale language" (was teh dialog text i recall)
<bucky> crdlb, http://omploader.org/vMjliaQ
<bucky> i haven't noticed but there was a bunch of gnome-ish upgrades today
<Dr_Willis> I just installed ubuntu-desktop over kubuntu last night.. lets try some upgrades and see whats new. :)
<bucky> Dr_Willis, you still have gadmin-tools installed?
<RichardWolfVI> Nareth: That issue is confirmed as a Kernel issue
<RichardWolfVI> the only workaround ATM is downgrading mesa to 7.5
<RichardWolfVI> or disabling compiz
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  actually i just removed proftpd and squid that removed  some of the gadmin tools
<Nareth> RichardWolfVI: thanks
<RichardWolfVI> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/419264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419264 in linux "Uses 100% CPU with latest mesa/libdrm update" [High,In progress]
<bucky> sorry.. i thought you would look at the description before installing all that
<bucky> my bad
<Dr_Willis> Noticeing this 'smart monitor' warning also on my external usb hard drive.. cant seem to find a good way to turn that off.. 'yes i know that drive has reported bad sectors.. the  Segate tools  verified/fixed/flagged them.. Mr smart tool.. now leave me alone...' :)
<bucky> i've heard of that a lot.. it's a common complaint
<Dr_Willis> yea it has a yellow 'ball' and says passed.. then a flag 'disk has bad sectors'
<Dr_Willis> Neat tool, neat idea.. but its not really telling me any 'usefull' information
<Dr_Willis> Assement 'passed'  - :) so.. was it like a D- passing?
<Dr_Willis> 'does not play well with others'  I guess...
<Dr_Willis> Im not convinced the 'smart monitering' stuff really does give any good info. but i guess they have to start soemwhere to  monitor these drives.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Is it just me or is Transmission not recording statistics?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It's a real pain for me because I'm trying not to go over our bandwidth caps.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. is the pcspkr module blacklisted by default now? Im not gettitng annoying beeps where i used to. :) Now THATS progress!
<aboSamoor> Hi, how am I supposed to switch between the internal and the external mic ?
<bucky> alsamixer ?
<Dr_Willis> brb
<bucky> System=>Preferences=>Sound
<aboSamoor> bucky: sound dialog does not have switch or capture flag   ?
<bucky> Input.. with a drop down menu to select which microphone ?
<aboSamoor> bucky: nice, this means that internal mic is not recognized. easy indicator
<nhasian> is 2.6.31-8 out yet?
<nhasian> i finally borked my karmic install with an apt-get dist-upgrade today but was back up and running in 10 mins thanks to Clonezilla
<bucky> 2.6.31.8.19 is out
<bucky> aboSamoor, what's your hardware?
<bucky> a lappy? what kind?
<aboSamoor> bucky: thinkpad r61
<bucky> aboSamoor, you got your mic boost on and vol up?
<bucky> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GMF5dyzKQUw/SeVFwFBo44I/AAAAAAAABQI/KPXkyjsQWw0/s1600-h/t60_sound.png
<bucky> http://ossnotebook.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-904-skype-sounds-problems.html
<bucky> aboSamoor, you may need to install oss-compat and alsa-oss
<aboSamoor> bucky: installed alsa mixer gui and now checking ...
<bucky> aboSamoor, you may need to install oss-compat and alsa-oss
<bucky> i always install those anyway
<aboSamoor> bucky: installed. should I restart  ?
<bucky> lsmod and see if you have snd_pcm_oss or similar
<bucky> ls -l /dev/dsp
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Cups isent seeing my laserjet6l - bummer... dmesg shows it.. but cups web interface and the gnome printer config are not seeing it.
<eurythmia_> I have an ext4 filesystem that I want to mount as a shared data directory with the mountpoint /data  ... I've tried using acl and relatime flags (exclusively) in my fstab to try and acheive the desired results, but it doesn't quite seem to work. How would I go about this?
<alteregoa> convert from ext3 to ext4 takes years
<nhasian> eurythmia, i have an entire hard drive mounted as /data with ext4
<nhasian> in my /etc/fstab it is just listed as:
<nhasian> # /data was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<nhasian> UUID=35dc8f8c-8f88-4e2e-8b4a-22138aea0e88 /data           ext4    relatime
<bucky> eurythmia_,  did you specify ext4 for type in fstab?
<alteregoa>  tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sdb1
<alteregoa> then do a fsck
<alteregoa> fsck -pf /dev/sdb1
<alteregoa> if ext4 is your boot device edit grub
<alteregoa> _/boot/grub.conf and change rootfstype=ext4
<alteregoa> then sudo update-grub
<akgraner> BUGabundo, dude... what's up
<BUGabundo> hello dear lady friend
<eurythmia_> bucky: yes, I did.
<BUGabundo> leaving for the confort of bed akgraner
<bucky> eurythmia_, listen to alteregoa  grub2 is picky about ext4 ^^
<akgraner> BUGabundo, I was just sayin' howdy... get some rest!
 * BUGabundo $ kick.user(BUGabundo)->bed();
<eurythmia_> oh ... this isn't a boot device ... it's a totally separate partition.
<alteregoa> ah ok
<bucky> eurythmia_, so you can mount it ok with just the mount command?
<BUGabundo> akgraner: ****
<alteregoa> then you don't have to care about grub
<eurythmia_> yeah.
<eurythmia_> it's just that I can't mount it and access it rw as a user
<bucky> eurythmia_, can you read it as a usre?
<alteregoa> did you mount it with sudo?
<alteregoa> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/yourharddiskname
<eurythmia_> I've got it mounted using my fstab
<alteregoa> strange it should be accessable somewhere on /media
<eurythmia_> no .. I *want* it to mount at /data ... I set it up that way ... that was it is easily accessible.
<eurythmia_> it is mounted at /data, like I want, and I can run "sudo touch file.ext" and it'll make the file, but even doing "cd /data" as a regular user gives me a permission denied.
<bucky> eurythmia_ ls -ld /media/data
<alteregoa> _/dev/sdb1 /data  ext4 2 2
<eurythmia_> bucky: it's not there.
<eurythmia_> alteregoa: sorry, what's that ?
<alteregoa> fstab
<eurythmia_> alteregoa: is the underscore the prefix to my name, or a typo, or what?
<alteregoa> ah
<bucky> oh it's on /
<alteregoa> eurythmia do following
<bucky> eurythmia_ you're logged in twice and it screws with auto complete
<alteregoa> sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /data
<eurythmia_> bucky: ah. sorry about that ... that's my work machine.
<odinsbane> anybody had luck with the new ATI catalyst 9.8
<eurythmia_> alteregoa: still getting permission denied.
<alteregoa> eurythmia umount /dev/sdb1
<eurythmia_> does it make a difference that this drive is an LVM volume? ... also, it's not sdb* ... the partition is /dev/mapper/trotsky-datadir
<alteregoa> yeah thats a difference
<alteregoa> im not familiar with lvm volumes i have to study that now
<eurythmia_> sorry, I should have mentioned that earlier.
<eurythmia_> I don't think there's much of a difference with the way mount handles them, just the way they are managed. So, effectively, it *should* only come down to mount options.
<commander_> is this the beta upgrade i get
<alteregoa> ok i studied it
<alteregoa> type vgscan
<eurythmia_> ... unless there's a limitation with ext4 that doesn't allow a user read/write access to the root of a device ... then all bets are off.
<eurythmia_> alteregoa: done.
<eurythmia_> Found volume group "trotsky" using metadata type lvm2
<alteregoa> fascinating
<bjsnider> how's hte karmic artwork/theme coming along?
<eurythmia_> alteregoa: how so?
<alteregoa> yeah im still reading the docs
<alteregoa> this stuff is complex, you need a mapfile
<eurythmia_> alteregoa: a mapfile eh?
<alteregoa> yeah
<eurythmia_> alteregoa: would you mind linking me to the docs you're reading ... the girlfriend is calling me to bed :P
<alteregoa> ok call your girlfriend to your computer
<eurythmia_> lol.
<alteregoa> http://docs.huihoo.com/redhat/rhel-5-manual/Cluster_Logical_Volume_Manager/
<eurythmia_> thanks
<commander_> beta is out right?
<minimec> commander_: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<bucky> commander_, yes install the updater
<commander_> whew!! ok .
<bucky> update-manager -c -d
<bucky> or better yet kill X and drop down to a console
<bucky> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<bucky> sudo vi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<bucky> Prompt=normal
<bucky> sudo do-release-upgrade
<alteregoa> Prompt=$p$g
<Brian> hey ineed to do a fresh install and kinda wanna try karmic is it stable enough to give it a go
<bucky> better yet
<bucky> Brian, same problems as jaunty... sound, X wireless all that.. grub2 can suck other than that peachy
<Brian> what are the notable changes from 9.04
<RichardWolfVI> Brian: Intel graphis are usable
<sebsebseb> Brian: Karmic is  good
<Brian> is alfa 4 the newest one
<sebsebseb> Brian: ,but there are a few issues here and there of course,  or  a bit more then here and there, but in that case,  I haven't noticed those
<sebsebseb> Brian: yes, but alpha 5 will be released this Thursday
<Brian> out of all the alfas what one is most stable
<Brian> 4?
<sebsebseb> well  yeah
<Brian> or 3 cause its been worked on
<sebsebseb> the later  stuff will be more stable than the older
<alteregoa> mr. meowagi
<Brian> ok
<sebsebseb> ,but that's not reall how it works for alpha
<Brian> lol
<sebsebseb> alpha is alpha  whichever one your running, expect bugs
<sebsebseb> and  things can go wrong in the later alphas as well,   and  sort of serious issues
<sebsebseb> hence why you should only be running alpha, if  you can  deal with problems that effect you, or at least work around them
<alteregoa> alpha is pre alpha, beta is alpha and final is beta, SP1 is final and sp2 is sp1
<sebsebseb> alpha is alpha, beta is beta,   then the release candidate, and then the final
<sebsebseb> alteregoa  Brian  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<bucky> Brian, you using jaunty?
<alteregoa> my pc uses 1.12 jiggawatts
<bucky> alteregoa, is it in a DeLorian ?
<billybigrigger> alteregoa: not 1.21?
<billybigrigger> :P
<alteregoa> my name is biff
<billybigrigger> hello!!! mcfly!!!
<billybigrigger> haha i just watched the trilogy the other week
<alteregoa> yeah the dad got kicked in bttf2+3
<alteregoa> did you see the bloopers?
<sebsebseb> Brian: if  you want to do Karmic soon,  and  can deal with any issues you might end up getting,   then it makes sense to download the  ISO for alpha 5  (which is released this Thursday as I already put)  md5sum the ISO and burn the contents to CD and install
<alteregoa> they put real whisky into it on the car scene with his mother
<bucky> Brian, you using jaunty? use update manager ^^ scroll up
<sebsebseb> bucky: sometimes upgrades go wrong
<sebsebseb> Brian: you can attemtp upgrading from 9.04,  it may go wrong though
<sebsebseb> bucky: anyway  unless he done  Ext4 in  9.04,   and  wants full  Ext4 in Karmic,  he has to clean install right?
<bucky> i've just had good luck i guess
<bucky> oh
<bucky> yeah.. have fun
<sebsebseb> bucky: hmm?
<bucky> i guess ext4 has it's advantages.. like in this pgBench
<bucky> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_karmic_leopard&num=8
<Brian> im just downloadin alfa 4
<sebsebseb> Brian: not much point now
<sebsebseb> alpha 5 just round the corner
<sebsebseb> and if you install that,   I guess you get less updates,  then if you put alpha 4 on now, and  then  upgrade
<Brian> well is there going to be a huge diff between 4  and 5
<sebsebseb> Brian: it will keep on improving yeah
<sebsebseb> Brian: there will be differences here and there I think
<sebsebseb> that are noticable, or maybe not
<sebsebseb> Brian: ,but either way  makes more sense to put alpha 5 on,  and then hopefuly you can just upgrade that one untill the final, without  any issues
<sebsebseb> Brian: ,but sometimes in the alpha's,  updates will even brake things
<alteregoa> alpha5?!
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: yep this Thursday https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<alteregoa> yeah i have to update my notebook from alpha3 to 5
<alteregoa> but who cares
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: update  when alpha 5 is out, and  things will probably go well
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: or if you like apply the updates that are available now
<codevarun> okay my problem is very common.. I am using the HCL leaptop and the speaker don't mute when I insert headphone
<codevarun> help me
<codevarun> :D
<codevarun> I need help
<codevarun> okay my problem is very common.. I am using the HCL leaptop and the speaker don't mute when I insert headphone
<xxploit> question: is there a current problem with gdm in karmic? when i install the gdm package gdm refuses to set itself as the display manager
<bjsnider> set it in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<xxploit> kk gonna see how that works out brb
<codevarun_> okay my problem is very common.. I am using the HCL leaptop and the speaker don't mute when I insert headphone\
<bjsnider> no repeat messages
<codevarun_> I didn't get ans
<codevarun_> so I thought that new guys will read it
<codevarun_> sorry
<codevarun_> will you tell me how can I registe here?
<bjsnider> wait until dtchen getshere. he can deal with your issue
<codevarun_> what is dtchen?
<codevarun_> is it a guy?
<bjsnider> he's our sound expert
<bjsnider> and whatnot
<codevarun_> ok
<codevarun_> what about the registering in irc?
<codevarun_> I am not able to register here
<codevarun_> :(
<bjsnider> on freenode?
<bjsnider> look at their documentation
<codevarun_> ya
<codevarun_> where?
<bjsnider> google it
<codevarun_> whein I user it it says invalid email
<IdleOne> FeLonG: #freenode for help with registration
<xxploit> after changing the default display manager line from slim to gdm still wouldnt work, installing gdm freshly complains of not being able to reload gdm from the init.d file, and so after looking at the init script the one of the top lines says about changing HEED"blah blah" to false and after doing so gdm will start up for me. But its so slow
<FeLonG> now I am registered
<DKcross> hello dear friends
<codevarun> i have registered here
<codevarun> but how to login?
<FeLonG> how can I login here any one can tell me?
<BluesKaj> you are logged in
<FeLonG> no
<FeLonG> when I am trying to verify it says login first
<FeLonG> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration.
<FeLonG> I am getting this
<BluesKaj> use the server textbox and type  /msg nickserv help
<RichardWolfVI> Write /nickserv identify yourpasswordhere
<FeLonG> ok
<FeLonG> thanks it worked
<FeLonG> now anyone here to solve my sound related problem?
<RichardWolfVI> FeLonG: What issue do you have?
<FeLonG> well sir when I insert the headphone it doesn't mute the speaker
<FeLonG> RichardWolfVI can you resolve it? or I should go to make a tea :?
<FeLonG> :D
<BluesKaj> where are you plugging in the headphones ?
<FeLonG> in the headphone jack
<FeLonG> I can hear the sound from both
<FeLonG> speaker as well as headphone
<FeLonG> can any one help me in resolving my sound issue?
<RichardWolfVI> I'm afraid I have no headphones to test
<BluesKaj> RichardWolfVI, he left , typical , asks for help but doesn't give us enuff info to help him
<MindVirus1> BluesKaj: patience is key.
<codevarun> shall i proceed to my problem again?
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me
<MindVirus1> codevarun: I doubt I can help, but I can try. What is the issue?
<FeLonG> well when I put the headphone it doesn't mut the speaker
<FeLonG> i am hearing the voice from bothside
<FeLonG> speaker as well as headphone
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: is there a control on your soundcard to mute just the speakers?
<FeLonG> no
<FeLonG> it mute both
<FeLonG> i have installed alsa and pulseaduio
<FeLonG> but no luck
<FeLonG> :(
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: has it ever behaved as intended?
<FeLonG> what is intended?
<FeLonG> i am new at english too
<FeLonG> :D
<FeLonG> in windows it was working fine
<FeLonG> when i inserted the headphone it mute the speaker in windows
<FeLonG> but not in ubuntu
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: "intended" means "expected".
<MindVirus1> Basically.
<FeLonG> no
<FeLonG> never
<MindVirus1> OK. The sound card driver in Linux may not have all of the capabilities then.
<MindVirus1> Try #alsa
<FeLonG> ok
<FeLonG> shall i type it in terminal?
<FeLonG> nothing happen in terminal
<FeLonG> :(
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: the channel.
<MindVirus1> #alsa.
<FeLonG> means?
<FeLonG> I am new at ubuntu
<MindVirus1>  /join #alsa
<FeLonG> will you explaing me
<MindVirus1> Type that into your IRC client.
<FeLonG> shall i type this?
<FeLonG> ok
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: you shouldn't use Karmic if you are new to Ubuntu.
<FeLonG> karmic means?
<FeLonG> what is this?
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: the new, alpha version of Ubuntu.
<FeLonG> I am having 9.04
<MindVirus1> This channel, #ubuntu+1, is for Ubuntu Karmic.
<MindVirus1> OK. This channel is not for you.
<MindVirus1> Try #ubuntu.
<FeLonG> ok
<FeLonG> how?
<MindVirus1> In the same place where you typed "how?", type in "/join #ubuntu".
<FeLonG> ok
<FeLonG> thanks
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: You are using Jaunty, not Karmic.
<MindVirus1> They will be able to help you better. :)
<FeLonG> I am there
<FeLonG> ok
<FeLonG> thanks
<FeLonG> jaunty what is this and how its diff from karmic?
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: Jaunty is 9.04.
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: Karmic is 9.10.
<MindVirus1> FeLonG: Jaunty is the current version; Karmic comes out in October.
<FeLonG> ok
<FeLonG> thanks
<virtuald> something happened, i can't switch windows with alt-tab or clicking anywhere outside the active window doesn't do anything
<virtuald> what could cause this?
<MindVirus1> virtuald: With metacity.
<MindVirus1> *?
<bjsnider> sounds like a lockup
<bjsnider> might have to restart gnome
<bjsnider> or x
<alteregoa> how can i restart iproute?
<alteregoa> i installed wondershaper but the maintainer is such an idiot, he shapes everything including the LAN traffic, what a arkward
<alteregoa> a wonderangry shaper, now i have to restart the machine to get rid of this crap
<virtuald> yes metacity. and metacity --replace doesn't help
<alteregoa> such crap packets should be fixed or deleted, no excuse
<bjsnider> virtuald, kill nautilus
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> that worked
<bjsnider> i rool
<virtuald> no it didn't really :p
<virtuald> can't move the window
<virtuald> i guess it locked up again
<virtuald> anyway i'll close down for today
<virtuald> um
<virtuald> sdb2: unable to read superblock :/
<virtuald> that's for the ext driver
<virtuald> also got FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<bjsnider> you've got critical filesystem errors
<virtuald> i've heared the drive clicking
<virtuald> :/
<bjsnider> clicking?
<bjsnider> that ain't good
<bjsnider> that indicates a hardware failure
<bjsnider> an abnormal sound?
<virtuald> yeah like 5-10 times with about a second in between
<bjsnider> well, you can do what you want, but i'd be grabbing a new drive while i can still get stuff off the current one
<bjsnider> i've never heard of abnormal clicking sounds turning o ut well
<virtuald> yeah i'll do that i have a few unused
<virtuald> but now sleep :>
<alteregoa> so i made now a copy of eth1
<virtuald> afk
<alteregoa> eth1:1 and let wondershaper run on eth1:1 with another static IP, and the other LAN stuff on eth1
<alteregoa> or i install a second nic whatever
<jiohdi> what does it mean on ubuntu channel that karmic WILL BREAK?
<billybigrigger> it means what it says
<billybigrigger> you WILL have breakage
<jiohdi> break as in fail?
<billybigrigger> yes
<jiohdi> why?
<billybigrigger> because it's an alpha
<billybigrigger> things will go wrong
<jiohdi> they go wrong on all versions, no?
<billybigrigger> yes, but more so now
<cwillu> yes, but the alpha and betas release break in new and wonderful ways that we have no interest in supporting
<jiohdi> can't make an omlette without breaking a few eggs I suppose
<cwillu> so if you need to be handheld through restoring from a backup, or fixing things from an initramfs, or so forth, you really shouldn't be running karmic
<jiohdi> not me :)
<jiohdi> just morbiddly curious
<jiohdi> jaunty jackalope is a full version, not an alpha or beta right?
<MindVirus1> Anyone experienced with podsleuth?
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: Yes.
<DanaG> hmm, I still am confused by the presence of both cron and anacron.
<cwillu> DanaG, anacron isn't a daemon
<abb> Hi, I'm setting up a new Dell Latitude E6500 (Intel Core Duo, 4GB ram) and I'm looking to play with Karmic a bit.  On my other system, I run Jaunty (x32) because it's not x64, has 1 GB ram, etc.  Long story short -- on the new (x64 Intel) Latitude, is there any compelling reason why I should install x32 (and NOT x64)?
<MindVirus1> abb: x64 is slower.
<cwillu> MindVirus1, uh?
<MindVirus1> cwillu: yes.
<abb> I ask because when I first installed Intrepid (and then Jaunty) on the other machine -- bwhwaa? slower?
<MindVirus1> x64 needs more space to address; cache isn't as fast.
<DanaG> wait, it's actually slower?
<MindVirus1> It is faster with some intensive floating-point operations.
<DanaG> I've never noticed this in practice.
<MindVirus1> And large integers.
<MindVirus1> DanaG: up to 10-15%.
<abb> I was going to guess that the whole "various stuff still isn't quite available in 64-bit code yet, so you'll run into compatibility problems (eg Adobe Flash, etc)" answer... lol
<DanaG> Subjectively, it's about the same to me.
<DanaG> I have 4 gigs of RAM, though.
<MindVirus1> By all means use x64; all the bugs from a few years ago are sorted out.
<MindVirus1> There is no reason not to use it anymore. It's just inherently slower.
<MindVirus1> Flash works, finally. :)
<abb> Mindvirus:  this is interesting to hear. (er, "read")  Several forums I've skimmed *seemed* to suggest that using 64-bit procs to run x32-bit OSes in fact *lowers* performance, vs x64 running x64 which (ostensibly) doesn't.  ... ?
<cwillu> I'm just gonna leave it at "citation needed"
<MindVirus1> abb: absolutely; 32-bit is emulation mode for 64-bit processors.
<MindVirus1> Basically.
<MindVirus1> Nowadays both architectures are implemented without emulation.
<abb> MindVirus: "inherently slower" as in "still not optimized"-slow, or as in "64-bit will always be slower than 32-bit, due to architecture stuff"-slow?
<MindVirus1> abb: the latter.
<MindVirus1> Just like 32-bit is slower than 16-bit.
<cwillu> it's cute when people who haven't done benchmarking start talking about stuff they obviously don't know much about
<MindVirus1> You need a longer address.
<cwillu> it's _way_ more complicated than that
<cwillu> http://www.osnews.com/story/5768/Are_64-bit_Binaries_Really_Slower_than_32-bit_Binaries_/page3/ is probably a good starting point
<MindVirus1> cwillu: you don't need to take my inexperienced, untrained word for it.
<cwillu> MindVirus1, I know I don't, I've actually done my own benchmarking
<abb> cwillu -- to whom are you responding? if it's me, I admit: zero knowledge with regard to x64, ergo my inquiry! :)
<abb> thanks for the url, i will go begin the long process of confusing myself further !  :)
<MindVirus1> cwillu: I am not trying to convince you. I've read this; you've read that.
<cwillu> I've performed testing, you've performed... thought experiments?
<abb> Mindvirus, do you have any um...alternative links that would explain your POV?  I'd like to know what I'm getting into...
<MindVirus1> cwillu: you can be a dick if you'd like.
<MindVirus1> I think it's kinda low but whatever.
<MindVirus1> abb: I'll get you some links.
<abb> MindVirus: much obliged
<abb> cwillu: hey don't say bad things about thought experiments (says the PHL major, at least back in Undergrad) they were like 99% of that degree track...lol
<MindVirus1> http://www.osnews.com/story/5768/Are_64-bit_Binaries_Really_Slower_than_32-bit_Binaries_/page2/
<MindVirus1> Funny.
<MindVirus1> Just one page before. :)
<billybigrigger> i don't know if i'll ever reboot into ubuntu :P
<MindVirus1> That page shows you more benchmarks with a more noticeable difference.
<abb> lol, haven't read the urls yet to compare -- but I was surprised by your source (and how similar the titles are...heh  okay, off to the reading-farm I go.  Thanks much, all!
<cwillu> ... differences that go _both_ _ways_
<MindVirus1> http://gmplib.org/32vs64.html
<billybigrigger> linux from scratch is the best system i've ever ran haha
<MindVirus1> If you'll look at that, it proves your point in the exact way that I said.
<abb> wait, I'd hate to leave if the conversation is getting into -- oh wait, you mean "both ways" as in... er, nevermind
<MindVirus1> They're using bignum libraries.
<MindVirus1> http://www.google.com/search?q=64-bit+slower+than+32-bit
<cwillu> it's asinine to translate that into "64bit is slower, full-stop."
<MindVirus1> cwillu: You were too much of a dick to read what I wrote.
<abb> but your point, if I understand it, MV, is that in "everyday use" I would see a slowdown (using my core duo machine) running x64, vs running x32 ... right?
<MindVirus1> (12:00:29 AM) MindVirus1: It is faster with some intensive floating-point operations.
<MindVirus1> (12:00:33 AM) MindVirus1: And large integers.
 * abb thought we were BEYOND thunderdome... *sigh*
<MindVirus1> abb: you wouldn't see a slowdown; the difference is difficult to percieve.
<MindVirus1> You would see a large speedup with intensive operations.
<MindVirus1> Not large, but substantial.
<abb> and in other operations it would be... something I wouldn't perceive?
<MindVirus1> Pardon?
<abb> that seems like a perfectly fine tradeoff,  oh -- what i mean is
<MindVirus1> abb: Absolutely. x64 is great.
<abb> I was interpreting what you said -- "i wouldn't see a slowdown, the difference is difficult to perceive" --
<abb> oh, now you're just screwing with me, MV.  lol
<MindVirus1> No.
<MindVirus1> I  told you from the get-go to get x64.
<MindVirus1> It IS slower for some tasks though.
<MindVirus1> Though it's difficult to perceive.
<abb> Par example?
<MindVirus1> abb: I showed you benchmarks.
<MindVirus1> abb: I have no examples on this 32-bit machine.
<MindVirus1> More and more we'll be switching to 64-bit.
<MindVirus1> So you should stay ahead of the curve.
<MindVirus1> People will drop dev for 32-bit in a few years' time.
<MindVirus1> Same thing happened with 8- and 16-bit.
<abb> (my bad, I made that age-old error of confusing the "academic" arguments between you and cwillu -- with actual "reasons I should/shouldn't use 64/32bit")
<MindVirus1> abb: Not at all; use x64 bit.
<abb> academic arguments are great; I'm just (apparently) sleepy :)
<abb> thanks much.
<abb> but i'll read the pages, naturally!
<MindVirus1> The best thing you can do is not listen to either of us and make your opinion based on reliable benchmarks.
<MindVirus1> You will see that they agree with us both.
<MindVirus1> :)
<abb> I figured x64 was the way to go, unless there was a strong reason not to do so -- if only because I'm reclaiming the portion of my RAM that is otherwise inaccessible, and theoretically I can use KVM to boot x32 kernels and such
<MindVirus1> There is no longer a strong reason to stay away from 64-bit.
<MindVirus1> Flash works well and there are almost no incompatibilities.
<MindVirus1> Flash used to be a BITCH.
<abb> "But don't take my word for it, read the book(s) yourself and then have no idea what to do!"  (with apologies to lavar burton
<MindVirus1> abb: It is better to be neutral and have no idea what to do than to side with either side for a bad reason.
<abb> yeah, when I was looking at intrepid (my first Ubuntu, ah those were the days...my ill-spent youth) I recall lots of bitching about the bitch that was Flash x64
<MindVirus1> Adobe recently put out a 64-bit Flash.
<MindVirus1> Recently as in a few months ago.
<billybigrigger> it's still alpha isn't it?
<abb> MindVirus1: so that would exclude my default position, which is "Intel made 64-bit processors for my system, ergo Intel things 64 > 32, ergo I do what Intel says" :)
<abb> things thinks*
<MindVirus1> There was a lot of marketing for 64-bit machines.
<MindVirus1> They made it sound like there would be a 2x speedup because there are more bits.
<abb> but bits are useful!
<MindVirus1> Absolutely.
 * abb bumps/sets the ball, waits for spike
<DanaG> And AMD had been there for quite a while already.
<MindVirus1> I hope I'm making sense. If not, I'll go back into my cave.
<jiohdi> bottle necks can still exist if the rest of the electronics supporting the processor do not have enough cache etc
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: AFAIK that is rare?
<abb> Yeah.  To the point that (AFAICT) the common "platforms" seem to be referred to as x86/i32 and Amd64 (which supposedly covers both AMD and Intel 64-bit procs)?  That's what my karmic-desktop-alpha4-amd64.iso seemed to imply. :)
<MindVirus1> abb: they should be called x86 and x86_64.
<MindVirus1> Those are their proper names.
<MindVirus1> x86_64 is brand-agnostic; x64 is a Windowsism.
<abb> jodhi: dumb question, but wouldn't a manufacturer tend to provide an appropriate cache amount for their machines  (lest they risk being labeled as "crappy/slow/insert-negative-thing-here")?
<jiohdi> abb, you would hope... but I have read of it still happening
<MindVirus1> I've never heard "i32".
<abb> ack.  x64 = windows?  That's good enough reason for me to jump ship and change my wording (see MV's note, above, regarding "appropriate reasons for selecting sides in a debate") heh
<MindVirus1> It came from the Microsoft camp.
<abb> Shame, though -- x32 / x64 sure is shorter than *SIGH* x86_64 and x86_32
<MindVirus1> x86 refers to 32-bit exclusively.
<abb> so x86_64 != AMD64?
<xxploit> question, usually after doing a minimal install ill grab the xdg-users-dir package and then issue the update command for it and then it will populate the home dir with the usual folders (Video/Pictures/Projects/etc) well after installing Karmic with its minimal image I cant seen to get the folders to populate anyone know whats up?
<MindVirus1> It is the same thing, in essense.
<MindVirus1> *essence
<MindVirus1> Back in the day, they called it AMD64 because AMD started it.
<abb> kinda figured. :)
<SwedeMike> it's still called amd64 by a lot.
<MindVirus1> Right, but it's not AMD-specific anymore.
<MindVirus1> So it's misleading at best.
<abb> (yeah, the ubuntu cdimage/ISO repos label them either x86 or amd64)
<abb> And appropriately, I was misled.  At least I knew where to find the Truth!
<MindVirus1> x86 refers to the architecture; x64 makes it sound like there was a 364/464/564/664 instead of a 386/486/586/686..
<SwedeMike> but I do agree that amd64 or x86_64 are the two correct terms to be used.
<abb> yeah, but the 686 numbering scheme died off and made that all the more confusing...
<abb> Pentium IV's weren't called 886's (etc)
<MindVirus1> SwedeMike: hopefully "amd64" will be used less.
<abb> and who knows WTF the latest Intel scheme ("E6000" and the like) is supposed to mean.
<MindVirus1> abb: marketing. They wanted something new for the consumer so they came up with Pentium which was really just 686.
<SwedeMike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 seems to provde some background etc.
<MindVirus1> 586? I don't remember the difference between Pentium and Pentium Pro.
<SwedeMike> I bet that's in wikipedia as well :P
<MindVirus1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Industry_naming_conventions
<MindVirus1> This is where you want to go.
<abb> Reminds me of when Cyrix/AMD would name their chips something like "The Cyrix 150+" (which IIRC was a 133 processor that was *claimed* to run "as good as" a 150MHz proc...ugh)
<crdlb> MindVirus1: pent == 5
<MindVirus1> Ahh, crdlb, that's a great mneumonic!
<MindVirus1> *mnemonic
<abb> Yeah, it's a sad thing to have dual(ing?) degrees in CS and Marketing.  I mean, it helps me with the whole "running a business" thing, but *so* much cognitive dissonance! :)
<crdlb> that's where the name comes from
<MindVirus1> crdlb: Never realized it. :)
<DanaG> "x64" is also used in naming UEFI platforms.
<MindVirus1> abb: the lesson you should take away is that people change shit around to fuck with you.
<MindVirus1> :P
<abb> MindVirus1: except you, I should trust YOU, right?!
<abb> heh
<MindVirus1> Nice to see discussion in #ubuntu+1 instead of a flood of joins/parts.
<abb> But now all my basic assumptions (Jesus exists and thinks I'm cool, Santa and the Easter Bunny are friendly yet invisible, etc) are called into question, as well!
<billybigrigger> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<billybigrigger> hahaha
<jiohdi> abb.  www.jesusneverexisted.com :)
<MindVirus1> Well then.
<billybigrigger> anyone have any suggestions for a tabbed terminal besides konsole or gnome-terminal?
<billybigrigger> rxvt or the like don't support tabs do they?
<abb> lol, I've always wanted to try out some of those !blah-blah commands but was afraid to do so in the #ubuntu channel, for fear of incurring the wrath of...well...I don't know.  Tux, I guess.
<billybigrigger> watch that ubottu, he's a sneaky one
<abb> billybob: I think Terminator can run in tabbed mode, but note the *think in the prior statement.
<billybigrigger> isn't terminator a WM?
<abb> jiohdi: www.DontNeedAWebsiteToTellMeThat_ButThanks.edu
<abb> hmm
<abb> !terminator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminator
<abb> doh!
<abb> that was my chance, and I BLEW it!
<jiohdi> try skynet :)
<abb> !skynet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skynet
<abb> LIAR
<billybigrigger> bahahaha
<abb> ahem, sorry
<jiohdi> liar? I never said it would do anything :)
<billybigrigger> muahaha
<abb> No, I was calling the lying machine a liar
<abb> It knows...
<billybigrigger> shhhh!!!!!
<abb> They ALL know.
<jiohdi> its a conspiracy I tell you!
<abb> *beep* (/PART disconected by xchat for "talking crazy things that are crazy and shut up")
<abb> !things-I-really-ought-to-know-about
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abb> doh
<crdlb> billybigrigger: try mrxvt
<abb> there goes my attempt at feeble humor
 * crdlb sees nothing wrong with gnome-terminal though
<jiohdi> Sorry Dave.... I can't do that
<MindVirus1> crdlb: it is preferred for me.
<jiohdi> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<MindVirus1> Depreciated?!
<MindVirus1> Someone needs to change that to "deprecated".
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> I used to think those were the same word
<MindVirus1> Me too. :X
<abb> hmm, so I tried to boot my Dell on the x86_various_other_numbers_here_64 version of Karmic (Daily, 30-Aug) and it was unbootable.  Decided to be a bit less adventurous and went with Alpha-4 (x64), booted fine ... hard freeze at desktop.  Methinks Jaunty is calling my name . :)
<MindVirus1> Karmic shouldn't be that unstable.
<jiohdi> will karmic become anything but alpha or do they change the name again?
<MindVirus1> It is Karmic forever.
<jiohdi> so how long until karmic is stable?
<abb> yeah, I agree. I think I was trying to do something crazy (like install a proprietary network driver) -- shouldn't judge the alpha-4 on that  alone.  (That kind of stuff crashes other versions, sometimes, too!)
<MindVirus1> October 29th is the official release date, jiohdi.
<jiohdi> so by october all the testing should be done?
<MindVirus1> Yes.
 * abb will give the Koala another chance.  But then he gets it.  (motions threateningly towards innocent marsupial)
<jiohdi> in therory :)
<MindVirus1> October 1 is beta day IIRC.
<abb> yeah, and I wanted to be ready!
<abb> I had my Beta Blouse all ironed and ready to wear... and my Beta Bonnet
<MindVirus1> Wow.
<abb> eh
<abb> they can't *all* be funny.
<MindVirus1> Haha.
<abb> EXPORT MindVirus1_Expectations="-5"
<MindVirus1> abb: :D
<jiohdi> will the massive beta lead to a satisfying release?
<abb> hey, I think you have double-meaning in them there words of yours!
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: I already see Karmic to be a satisfying release with a few corner cases left over to fix.
<jiohdi> :)
<jiohdi> is karmic still lean enough for older machines?
<abb> One of the reasons I was considering setting up this (new) machine with Karmic, rather than Jaunty (and then upgrading later) is GRUB 2.  I read that machines running grub 1.5 won't be auto-upgraded to the new bootloader, and (insert other, non-GRUB examples of similar stuff) it seemed like this was a better way to get *close* to a "clean install of Karmic" when it's out of beta...
 * abb is certain that last sentence makes no sense, but is hesitant/lazy to diagram it and figure out why. He blames 64-bit processing.
<abb> karmic-mobile should be lean!
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: Should be; remove all the recommended programs that you don't need though.
<abb> I have jaunty-minimal on my Android/G1 phone -- but that's only because I'm a ginormous nerd, not because it "proves" anything.
<MindVirus1> I don't like f-spot for example.
<abb> !f-spot (does it dislike me, too?)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiohdi> having programs without using them will slow the system?
<abb> doh
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: no; what do you mean by lean?
<abb> jiohdi: not necessarily, but it wastes HDD space and you can *easily* make stuff WAY too confusing if you hit the repo and install everything that looks "cool."  I speak not from personal experience, but I have this *friend*, see...
<jiohdi> if you remove lots of stuff... will that take other stuff needed by left over programs/
<jiohdi> likes windows does?
<abb> jiohdi: as long as you use one of the package managers (apt-get, aptitude, synaptec) it will not remove files that (other) programs still depend on.
<abb> so:  # rm /application-directory    (NO!)
<abb> and # apt-get remove application  (yes!)
<abb> or apt-get delete... something
<abb> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<abb> hooray!
<abb> first time it worked for me today.
<jiohdi> when you use the program labelled add/remove, which one is that/
<MindVirus1> apt is a very smart system, jiohdi.
<MindVirus1> It makes sure that your dependencies are in order.
<MindVirus1> Just make SURE that when you remove something you're not also removing ubuntu-desktop.
<abb> I think MindVirus1 will agree: the main thing you want in a package manager is Super Cow Powers.
<MindVirus1> abb: most important thing.
<abb> MV: yeah, it tends to want to do that...a LOT
<MindVirus1> abb: apt-get moo
<abb> yup
<abb> There was a wikipedia article on it, I think.  or it might have been everything2.  I loved how there were like, 6 different cow messages you could drill-down through...
<DanaG> aptitude moo?
<abb> jiohdi: the add/remove program is kind of a limited version of apt/synaptec, but you'll find that it often says something akin to "um, this is too hard for me to remove, I'm stupid, try the other package managers instead"
<abb> (when removing, not adding, apps)
<abb> hit System-Menu/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager
<jiohdi> synaptic should work better than, right
<abb> It will allow you to remove packages without saying "no, I don't know how to do that" yes
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: Yes.
<abb> features ++ FTW
<jiohdi> synaptic does not list things apt-get installed, does it? because I could not find things I installed there
<abb> It lacks the fun "stars that show what is popular with other people" stuff in the simple Add/Remove dialog, which is disappointing if (like me) you live and die based on the popularity of your chosen apps...
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: it does.
<abb> jiohdi yep
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: same structure.
<abb> oops, go ahead MV
<MindVirus1> Does anyone have experience with podsleuth?
<MindVirus1> abb: eh?
<abb> jiohdi: oh the RHS, click "Status" and then select "Already Installed" to show only installed programs.
<abb> MV: I thought we were both about to (in tandem) try to explain something, so I was telling u to go ahead.  Nevermind.  Best to ignore me, as you'll learn is generally a good idea altogether. ;)
<MindVirus1> abb: please type the first few letters of my name and press Tab.
<abb> !podsleuth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podsleuth
<jiohdi> what is auto-removable?
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: packages that were dependencies and are now not.
<abb> MindVirus1, ooh... you teach me another trick, sir!  thank you.
<MindVirus1> abb: this way I get highlighted and see a popup notification about you.
<MindVirus1> And I respond quicker to you.
<jiohdi> if they are auto-removable, why didnt something already remove them?
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: packages shouldn't be removed unless explicitly told to do so.
<abb> MindVirus1, most people would not want a pop-up notification "about me" -- hopefully it's very vague and without any naughty pictures... :)
<MindVirus1> Haha. It's just your name and what you typed to me.
<abb> jiohdi: ah, the 1000000000.00 USD question!
<abb> MindVirus1, how does that differ from when I preface a comment with YOUR_NAME: or @YOUR_NAME?
<MindVirus1> abb: as long as MindVirus1 is in there somewhere.
<MindVirus1> abb: if you'll notice in your IRC client the lines in which I type your name are bold or a different color.
<abb> jiohdi: when uninstalling an app, you can Right Mouse Click on the package in Synaptec and select "purge" -- this will attempt to delete the app and all of the dependencies it installed; it will give you a pop-up warning if something else uses one of those dependencies, though.  So no worries.
<MindVirus1> abb: no.
<MindVirus1> Purge does not mean that.
<abb> MindVirus1, yeah, and because I was lazy (using MV) this didn't happen for you.
<MindVirus1> Purge removes the app as well as configuration files.
<abb> MindVirus1, let's not argue in front of the kids, honey.
<MindVirus1> Dependencies remain.
<MindVirus1> abb: Right. I had to check back to see if you typed to me.
<MindVirus1> If you want to remove unneeded dependencies, do sudo apt-get autoremove.
<jiohdi> dependencies refers to things like dll libraries/
<jiohdi> ?
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: there are no DLLs in Ubuntu.
<abb> MindVirus1, but there *is* a command for doing that, right?  I think I'm saying "purge" when I mean.....(your answer here)
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: dependencies refer to packages.
<MindVirus1> abb: autoremove. I don't know anything else.
<abb> MindVirus1, there are dlls in WINE, which is in Ubuntu.  EXPLAIN THYSELF!
<MindVirus1> AFAIK the only way to remove some unneeded dependencies without manually removing each is by removing all of them with sudo apt-get autoremove.
<MindVirus1> abb: Ubuntu does not depend on DLLs. DLLs are a Windows-only thing.
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: Dependencies are packages that were installed and no longer needed. For example, "pidgin" is a dependency of "pidgin-otr".
<abb> MindVirus1, I know, I was just arguing for the sake of arguing -- since that other guy left, someone needed to be your foil, yes?
<MindVirus1> pidgin-otr is a plugin for Pidgin that encrypts. It cannot run without Pidgin, but Pidgin can run without it.
<DanaG> Technically, libraries in Linux are often "shared object" (I think) files: ".so" files.
<MindVirus1> Right, DanaG.
<MindVirus1> Kernel libs are .ko.
<abb> jiohdi, one possible place to look would be in Synaptic, under "Status" --> Installed (local or obsolete)
<jiohdi> is there a linux program for docx formats?
<MindVirus1> jiohdi: OpenOffice I think.
<abb> MindVirus1, similarly, "wings" are a shared dependency of "Pidgin" and "Bluebird" (and several other Avian packages).  Pidgin needs "wings" to fly, but so does Bluebird, and the point of all this is....not important...er
<MindVirus1> I don't know if it supports that.
<jiohdi> I dont think oo does that yet
<abb> jiohdi, OpenOffice definitely supports docx, but I think you need to install one of the "not-so-free" plugins from the Mediabuntu repo, IIRC.   I know *my* OO reads docx.
 * billybigrigger shivers looking at the word OO.o
 * abb shivers at the thought of someone claiming CHAR+CHAR+dot+CHAR == "word"
 * abb is reminded (and not in a good way) of the movie se7en
<jiohdi> my clock is looking like a tie fighter 1:01 so its time for bed :)
<abb> jiohdi, night!  take it easy
<jiohdi> thanks for the tips
<abb> jiohdi, don't remove any wooden nickel...packages...um
 * abb provides MindVirus1 with extra kudos and a "huzzah" for this whole "tab-completion within Xchat" thing.  What a gloriously obvious feature that might have gone forever un-noticed!
<abb> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MindVirus1> :)
<abb> yeah, you think you know everything ubottu, but lemme tell ya (shakes fist)
<abb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<abb> yuck -- "search my brain"?
<billybigrigger> abb: don't worry, i didn't know gnome-terminal had tabs for the longest time
<billybigrigger> i used to open a million gnome-terms :P
<billybigrigger> kind of like your tab completion awareness :P
<abb> billybigrigger, lol.  yeah, but I knew there was tab-completion in a million other programs...amazes me I never even *once* tried hitting tab while in xchat.... *facepalm*
<abb> billybigrigger, wait...gnome-terminal supports tabs?
 * abb prepares for facepalm #2
<billybigrigger> bahaha
<billybigrigger> file>new tab
<billybigrigger> hahaha
<abb> File --> new tab DOH  *facepalm*
<billybigrigger> yeah, its pretty obvious
<billybigrigger> i facepalmed a week after i found that one out
<billybigrigger> that's a little more obvious that xchat tab completion :P haha
<mkoehler> hey....I've got a quick question for ya'll.  I was running a few standard upgrades from the repos and it turns out that it broke gdebi & the update manager
 * abb appreciates the info, but thinks billybigrigger is rubbing it in a bit.  (begin_plotting_death: billybigrigger [ok])
 * billybigrigger watches his back
<abb> mkoehler, The answer to your question is "ok."
<billybigrigger> i'm not rubbing it in! haha i'm admitting that it happens
<abb> oops, sorry.  go on. :)
<mkoehler> haha
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
 * abb guesses his question is something like "So how do I un-fucking-do this??!!"
<mkoehler> haha not far off there
<mkoehler> I'll give that a shot
<abb> billybigrigger, sudo aptitude install-some-balls-and-upgrade-like-a-man
<abb> mkoehler, I think he was referring to *future* upgrades, rather than fixing your current dilemma
<kernco> Did anyone else have problems with upgrading libavutil-extra?
 * abb wonders aloud: "Isn't there a way (with aptitude) to like "roll back" the last set of apt-get updates/upgrades? Or am I loony?"
<billybigrigger> abb: haha safe-upgrade is your friend :P
 * billybigrigger thinks loony
<abb> billybigrigger, maybe, but sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install WHATEVER is my preferred friend
<mkoehler> heh, yeah, I can understand the 'yes' answer to the question
<abb> billybigrigger, you're asking me to add a whole extra 5 characters to that !
<brassmaster> abb:your mom is my friend.
<billybigrigger> abb: not really
<billybigrigger> i'm serious safe-upgrade will save your ass
<abb> brassmaster, I wouldn't be surprised.  Wear a rubber, son.
 * billybigrigger waits for mkoehler to say thank you......
<brassmaster> billybigrigger:I have a feeling your advice comes a bit too late...
<mkoehler> haha billy, I will......I'm waiting to see some magic =)
<abb> billybigrigger, what does safe-upgrade do that (unsafe)upgrade doesn't?  I mean, why not "safe upgrade" always rather than "stupid-ass upgrade" or whatever the default is?
<billybigrigger> brassmaster: we can only hope it isn't
<billybigrigger> safe-upgrade won't get into broken packages or removed deps
<abb> billybigrigger, yeah, he was asking what to do now that he's *already* clobbered the update manager, etc.  So I don't think safe-upgrade will help him (right now) fix that problem.
<billybigrigger> as an apt-get update can sometimes remove packages if the deps are built fully
 * billybigrigger sips his beer and reads the question again....
<abb> billybigrigger, I thought "update" merely refreshed the repo information ...
<billybigrigger> ya no, he might be ok
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: what's happening? what's your 20?
<mkoehler> just finished all of the downloads, starting the installation
<abb> billybigrigger, no, too late.  he went off to implement your "fix my computer with safe-upgrade" method.
<abb> oops
<mkoehler> haha
<billybigrigger> bahahaha
<billybigrigger> <abb> billybigrigger, I thought "update" merely refreshed the repo information ...
<abb> so much for my big guilt trip lol
<billybigrigger> it sure does
<billybigrigger> that's good thinking abb  :P
<abb> billybigrigger, <billybigrigger> as an apt-get update can sometimes remove packages if the deps are built fully
<billybigrigger> s/update/upgrade
<billybigrigger> :)
 * billybigrigger gulps his beer
<abb> billybigrigger, that's what I thought you dick && s/dick/TRUSTED-FRIEND
<mkoehler> haha sips -> gulps
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: :)
<mkoehler> that's not a good sign for me
<billybigrigger> it sure is :)
<mkoehler> but I have a feeling I should do the same
 * abb takes handful of random prescription meds, due to peer pressure
<billybigrigger> it's my friday
<mkoehler> haha...it's always friday
<mkoehler> @ beer-thirty
<abb> mkoehler wait, let's focus on your problem lol
<billybigrigger> true true
 * billybigrigger waits for the thank you....
<abb> mkoehler, you're still having update manager woes, yes?
<mkoehler> I'm still waiting to see the magic
 * abb thanks everyone
<billybigrigger> wtf man, are you on dial-up?
<mkoehler> it's running through the installations right now
<billybigrigger> geez
<mkoehler> nah man
<billybigrigger> haha ok
<abb> mkoehler, have you tried re-installing the update manager yet?
<mkoehler> I would guess that I have the quickest internet connection here heh
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: ooooooh, whatcha got?
<mkoehler> it's not really mine
<billybigrigger> work?
<mkoehler> I'm on a campus
<billybigrigger> nice
 * abb 's internet connection could whip your dad's ass
<mkoehler> haha, sounds good
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: so you got a blazing ass pipe, but running an old P3?
<billybigrigger> wtf man
<mkoehler> nah, core duo
<mkoehler> not the best
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> its all good
<mkoehler> but it also doesn't help that I haven't updated in months
<billybigrigger> how many MB in updates?
<mkoehler> well earlier, when I broke my connection, it was 639MB
<mkoehler> this time I didn't bother to look
<abb> back when I was on campus, as part of my assistantship I was in charge of one of the dorms -- had a nice engineering key that allowed me to do fun stuff like remove cable tv filters, plug my room's net connection directly into the (1000Mb) router instead of the wimpy 10MB switch, etc.  *sigh*
<billybigrigger> you know if you commit to running an alpha you should update daily, if not 2-3 times a day, a bug report :)
<billybigrigger> s/a/and
<mkoehler> yeah yeah, I always say I'll get right on that
<mkoehler> then I try to fix them, then I just get caught up in other things
<kernco> core 2 duo?  Or core duo?
<mkoehler> just core duo
<mkoehler> she's over 3 years old now
<billybigrigger> abb: haha nice
<mkoehler> that's really the way to go
<kernco> ah, I didn't know they made those
<billybigrigger> i had ubuntu running on an old p1 166mhz earlier this summer :)
<billybigrigger> 3 years aint shit haha
 * abb looks at the sticker on his new machine: Um, apparently my system has a "Dual Windows Vista" processor.  Is that a new AMD product?
<mkoehler> haha, and let me guess, it runs better than vista on a quad-core comp
<jussi01> billybigrigger: mind the language please
<billybigrigger> my bad
<kernco> Do you get keep getting popups that say "Your CPU wants to perform a floating point operation.  Allow it to continue?"
<abb> ubuntu-minimal runs on my G1/Android phone better than Vista does on most machines...
<billybigrigger> it slipped, i've been hanging in some not-so-family-orientated chans lately
<abb> (but i *Might* be a bit biased)
<mkoehler> I believe it
<billybigrigger> i know better, my bad jussi01
<abb> kernco, lol
<jussi01> And this is startign to really wander from karmic support, so please try to keep on topic
<abb> kernco, and the occasional ad that says "Buy a NEW MATH-COPROCESSOR!  Never do math again!"
<MindVirus1> Does anyone know anything about podsleuth?
<billybigrigger> jussi01: are you on night shift language patrol? haven't seen you say a peep all night and you just pop out of nowhere :) must have the bad words on auto-notify or something :)
<abb> jussi01, oops. my bad.  I too wandered, and was lost.   Back to topic for me!
 * billybigrigger waits for mkoehler's updates....
<mkoehler> yeah, you and me both
<jussi01> billybigrigger: its 8.20 am here ;)
<billybigrigger> ping me with a thank you, i need to get back to drinkin'
<mkoehler> 1:23 am here
<MindVirus1> Podsleuth anyone?
<billybigrigger> 11:23pm
 * abb adds "****" to list of "terrible four-letter-words"
<abb> MindVirus1, sorry dude, still nothing here but us chickens.
<mkoehler> yeah, sorry, I've got nothing for your problem
<billybigrigger> podsleuth!?!!??!?!?!
<MindVirus1> Aye.
<billybigrigger> .....
<billybigrigger> never heard of it....
<billybigrigger> :)
<MindVirus1> It's a program that automatically detects your iPod if you plug it in.
<MindVirus1> I'm getting a weird exception in it.
<abb> billybigrigger, what is your obsession with being thanked?  I mean, yeah...politeness is good...but... Are you going for some kind of record?  hehe
<billybigrigger> gtkpod?
<billybigrigger> abb: no, just proving you wrong with your negativity haha, no, i'm not obsessed with being thanked
<abb> MindVirus1, oh...I generally just use Yamipod (on the ipod) with the 'pod set as a removable media device.  I know this info doesn't help, but I like to contribute...!
<jml> did someone say podsleuth
<billybigrigger> just kidding around...making conversation...
<MindVirus1> No, no.
<jml> MindVirus1, what exception are you getting?
<abb> billybigrigger, thanks for telling me that.  :)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<abb> wait, so offtopic stuff goes in #ubuntu?
 * abb instantly apologizes
<MindVirus1> jml: yes, we have the sam eproblem.
<billybigrigger> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jml> MindVirus1, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=586508
<ubottu> Gnome bug 586508 in Device - iPod "podsleuth appears to fail to find mount point for iPod on F11" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<jml> MindVirus1, look at that bug report, are you getting the same errors as the reporter?
<MindVirus1> jml: remember, I helped you out. :)
<jml> MindVirus1, yeah, I remember. But I'm not getting errors from podsleuth, I'm just getting "No iPod"
<MindVirus1> Ahh.
<mkoehler> alright, all of the updates have been installed....time to restart - if I'm not back soon, X probably broke....or worse.....
<MindVirus1> Podsleuth is a mess.
<MindVirus1> I'm getting exceptions everywhere.
<billybigrigger> bah, i was gonna tell him if he installed 30-7 don't bother trying to boot it :P
<billybigrigger> oh well
<MindVirus1> jml:
<brassmaster> 30-7?
<MindVirus1> http://pastebin.com/f5699716c
<billybigrigger> 2.6.31-7
<billybigrigger> brassmaster: i've had a few ok?!? :P give a guy a break
<jml> MindVirus1, is this from the podsleuth in karmic?
<MindVirus1> Aye.
<jml> MindVirus1, or from a more recent version?
<jml> MindVirus1, hmmm.
<MindVirus1> From karmic.
<jml> MindVirus1, were you getting this yesterday as well?
<MindVirus1> I do believe this is the case, yes.
<jml> MindVirus1, if so, it looks like we actually have different problems :)
<MindVirus1> jml: same symptom though.
<MindVirus1> And the cause is podsleuth.
<MindVirus1> What a piece of crap.
<jml> MindVirus1, I don't get those errors.
<MindVirus1> You get other errors, also caused by podsleuth, no?
<jml> MindVirus1, well, podsleuth fails to find my ipod at all
<jml> MindVirus1, and thus, Banshee doesn't find it.
<MindVirus1> jml: this verifies my hypothesis that podsleuth is a craphole.
<jml> MindVirus1, it's actually quite common for software to have two or more defects :)
<MindVirus1> jml: you'd think, eh?
<MindVirus1> Generally though defects aren't obvious and critical.
<mkoehler> more than just podsleuth is a craphole...including my computer lol
<mkoehler> didn't quite work out
<MindVirus1> It's like buying a new car missing a tire.
<jml> MindVirus1, does rhythmbox detect your ipod?
<MindVirus1> It does! :)
<MindVirus1> For this I am grateful.
<mkoehler> no go on the safe-update
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: what's your errors now?
<mkoehler> same thing
<billybigrigger> update-manager still broken?
<billybigrigger> :(
 * billybigrigger hides
<mkoehler> I'm just getting crashes on quite a few things
<billybigrigger> haha welcome to alpha4
<mkoehler> like gdebi, update-manager, the mixer applet (i think) just crashed on me
<mkoehler> ah it's all good
<mkoehler> but I'd like to update to alpha 5 one day
<mvo> a new update-manager got uploaded last night that should fix it
<mkoehler> yes, but how do I get an update-manager without an update-manager
<brassmaster> apt-get?...
<mkoehler> and without the ability to install deb files
<billybigrigger> i guess purge the old one
<brassmaster> hmmm,
<MindVirus1> brassmaster brings up a good point
<brassmaster> now that is a problem...
<mkoehler> but I can't get that
<mkoehler> and if I get the source
<mkoehler> I probably don't have the dev dependencies
<MindVirus1> mkoehler: what's wrong?
<brassmaster> no gdebi.
<mkoehler> basically I was running a few upgrades and I broke some stuff
<mkoehler> gdebi, update-manager, etc
<brassmaster> you should be able to use apt-get just fine.
<MindVirus1> Oh man.
<MindVirus1> mkoehler: does dpkg work?
<mkoehler> I'm working on that
<mkoehler> give me a couple
<MindVirus1> mkoehler: take your time. I will try to help you as best as I can because you are in quite a pickle.
<mkoehler> haha yeah, thanks
<MindVirus1> Ain't no thang.
<MindVirus1> Does anyone get python-launchpadlib held back?
<MTecknology> This sucks....
<mkoehler> what's that?
<MTecknology> I have no audio outpu
<MTecknology> oh - and tryng to interact with flash and videos (like youtube) isn't working :(
<MTecknology> interesting because lspci detects the sound device just fine
<mvo> gdebi should work again now too (with the latest update)
<MTecknology> oh - alsa was removed during an upgrade.. might be the issue..
<mkoehler> gdebi still isn't, but that's the least of my concerns ;-)
<MTecknology> My right alt key still isn't working either....
<MTecknology> everyone - stop what you're doing and fix everything that's not working on this system
<MTecknology> all in all though - karmic has been pretty stable
<MTecknology> *for the most part
<MTecknology> kvm otoh..
<MTecknology> ok - audio works
<MTecknology> my university is killing the bandwidth available for watching videos though :(
<arvind_khadri> hi, is flash working properly?as in when i hit the replay button or try to move backward using the timeline bar, i cant do it.This is about youtube... anyone else facing it?
<richardcavell> arvind_khadri: lots of people have had that
<richardcavell> are you on 64-bit?
<arvind_khadri> richardcavell, yes
<richardcavell> yeah, me too
<richardcavell> several people have had that issue
<richardcavell> it's the Adobe Flash plugin
<richardcavell> the 64-bit linux version is still officially an alpha
<tawmas> Hello! Xorg can no longer found the nvidia driver (the nvidia kernel module is installed an loaded). I tried reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-all but to no avail, and I can't seem to find a package for the nvidia driver. Can you please point me in the right direction?
<dutchie> $ firefox
<dutchie> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dutchie> reinstalled (with purge) and FF is still segfaulting on startup
<piquadrat> Hi! Any Kubuntu Karmic users here? Does akregator crash on start for you to, or is it only me?
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. anyone notice when you 'should' be getting a console beep.. the speakers sort of make a noise. Like when you first plug a spealker into a port.. but not a actual beep?
<nemo> you're supposed to get a beep when you plug in a speaker?
<nemo> I thought you just would get the burst of static
<Dr_Willis> this isent eevn static.. its more of just a 'little thud' :)
<nemo> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's what it sounds like :)
<Dr_Willis> like when you plug in a speaker for the furst time.. almost like the sound card initilizing or somthing
<nemo> naw
<nemo> just a bit of stray current
<Dr_Willis> i thoght my ears were popping...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nemo> happens even without a sound card
 * Dr_Willis wonders how ya get sound without a sound card...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> but it dont seem todo it all the time either heh. which is what i find weird.
 * Dr_Willis modprobes pcspkr
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> it still does it.. but i hear the beep from the  case at the same time.  so i dont notice it.
<Dr_Willis> I actually did think it was my ears popping.. I got a cold from the grandkids.
<nemo> heh
<nemo> grandkids?
<nemo> well. you're ahead of me on that score
<BluesKaj> ok, now the libavcodec-unstripped-52 required for some media to run without restriction has been orphaned on my box. It appears to be replaced by libavcodec-extra-52 , I'm wondering if it is also fully loaded or is it stripped like the othe medibuntu medialibs
<BluesKaj> my version of ffmpeg requires the unstripped codecs for some special encoding on streaming media to our TiVo
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure whats loaded/stripped means in this case..  somthing about debugging  'stuff' ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I wonder why it would require unstripped.
<nemo> ah
<nemo> BluesKaj: yeah.
<BluesKaj> some encode-decode capabililties are stripped out
<nemo> that apple codec
<Dr_Willis> Guess thats show i was wrong in my thinking stripped was for 'debugging' code.
<nemo> well, I needed it in Jaunty
<Dr_Willis> 'extra features need to be stipped out' ?
<nemo> where the medibuntu support was replaced by some other package
<nemo> now it sounds like I'll need yet another approach in karmic
<nemo> wheee
 * Dr_Willis is confused even more. but it may be the Cold Meds..
<BluesKaj> to appease the MPPA and RIAA  and those other evil money grasping corp lobby assocs
<Dr_Willis> somthing seems  backards in this logic.. but im not sure quite what...
<BluesKaj> nemo, i dumped the medibuntu repos and had to go with the svn versionof ffmpeg to get my media setup up and running again
<nemo> BluesKaj: that wasn't necessary in Jaunty
<nemo> oh well. I don't need it quite yet
<Dr_Willis> for ffmpeg to  'play' some apple formats.. its need 'stripped' libs?
<nemo> I'll worry about it when I get to it
<nemo> Dr_Willis: unstripped :)
<BluesKaj> nyeah, jaunty was fine , ageed
<BluesKaj> agreed
 * Dr_Willis thinks there would be a better term then 'stripped'
<nemo> actually, I care more about karmic pulseaudio failing hard w/ SDL. again :(
<nemo> and my sound card
<nemo> free/non-free is typical
<nemo> but maybe they were worried that would be confusing
<nemo> given it is a bundle
<BluesKaj> well unstripped is the word used for the full version , there is ni stripped as such
<Dr_Willis> so..err.. whats the term for things that have special debugging info in them?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, usually it will say dbg or some such
<Dr_Willis> thats it.. dbg...
<Dr_Willis> im all confusified today it seems
<BluesKaj> like libdbg
<Dr_Willis> I noticed somthing else ... odd today.. i got ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop both installed..
<Dr_Willis> it used to be i could switch from kdm to gdm and visa versa with
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<Dr_Willis> but that fails to work.. and i cant seem to figur eout how to get gdm to be the default login manager now
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm start , and sudo service kdm start. BOTH say they wont start because they are not the default display manager.
<Dr_Willis> aha   - fixed that.. (sort of) :) oh well time to sleep off the Nyquill
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: um sudo dpkg --configure kdm ?
<Dr_Willis> actually i cheated and edited /etc/X11/default-login-manager
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Thats what got me.. it did NOT select gdm by default like it used to.
<Dr_Willis> normally if you install ubuntu-desktop it defaults to gdm. (or it asks which touse)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yep
<shadeslayer> btw xsplash uses GDM right now..... right?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm dident notice.
<Dr_Willis> i did a 'nosplash' in my grub tweaks
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i have kdm and xsplash.... never works
<Dr_Willis> !info xsplash
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: how do you edit grub 2
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_Willis> i followed the grub2 'getting started with grub2' forum thread.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: ah..
<Dr_Willis>  edit the various /etc/grub.d/ config fules and rerun update-grub
<Dr_Willis>  and /etc/default/grub (i think)
<Dr_Willis> theres one grub config file you DONT edit by hand. :) it gets generated by the other config files you do edit
<Dr_Willis> I was able to get my grub menu at a 'higher res' with the following 2 lines in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> GFXPAYLOAD=true
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<shadeslayer> ooh
<Dr_Willis> but its still mono-grey them not figured how to set a background. or some color yet.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: can i edit /etc/default/grub by hand?
<Dr_Willis> That one you can shadeslayer
<Dr_Willis> more /etc/grub.d/README to figure out the proper things to edit. :)
<shadeslayer> i just need to add a vga option to the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Dr_Willis> the vga option may or may NOT be  proper now...
<Dr_Willis> You are tryingto enable the framebuffer?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yeah
<shadeslayer> i changed the line to : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vga=0x0365"
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking i saw in a modules blacklist file.. that most of the framebuffer modules were blacklisted.. ive not tried any yet.
<Dr_Willis> famebuffer is a neat idea.. that causes SO much problems...
<shadeslayer> :D
<Dr_Willis> It would be neat to get a little higher res for my console..  but i rarely use the console these days
<Dr_Willis> would be really cool to get both monitors working in the console. :) but im not sure how doable that is
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i just run grub-update right?
<nemo> Dr_Willis: heh. yeah. I used to have fun w/ console, but, well, TBH, have better things to do these days
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> i dont have the urlof that 'grub 2 basics' it was a forum thread on the ubuntu forums.. worth checking out
<nemo> not like I really *need* images in w3m, and it is more convenient to run it in screen anyway.
<Dr_Willis> mainuse i have for the console. is in geexbox. it uses framebuffer enabled  mplayer for videos.
<Dr_Willis> but even now the newer geexbox uses a mini-X server.
<Dr_Willis> well night all....
<c_korn> is it just me or is the gnome-panel currently always reloading in karmic ?
<nemo> c_korn: yeah, mine seems kinda crashy
<nemo> or rather seemed
<nemo> c_korn: most of my problems went away when I wiped ~/.gconf
<nemo> since gconf was running wild
<nemo> unfortunately since I had to set everything up again, I'm not sure whether the gnome panel issue was related :-/
<c_korn> nemo: ok, I will try that
<nemo> c_korn: really? :)
<nemo> c_korn: well. you might want to shut down gconf and log out first
<c_korn> it's a vm
<nemo> just as a precaution
<nemo> I did wipe from a terminal
<c_korn> I can save the current state and just return to it
<nemo> anything in check ~/.xsession-errors  ?
<nemo> s/check//
<shadeslayer> yayyy.... KDE 4.3.1 in the repos
<vasuvi> dist-upgrade wants to remove k3b though for some reason
<shadeslayer> vasuvi: um no
<vasuvi> (kubuntu-desktop too, oh my)
<c_korn> nemo: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/23454/screenshot_001_rDWNWJ.png
<shadeslayer> vasuvi: http://pastebin.ca/1550244
<nemo> c_korn: you couldn't pastebin that from the vm? :-p
<c_korn> nemo: was faster this way :)
<nemo> but much much less useful
<nemo> anyway. dunno.
<vasuvi> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1550246
<vasuvi> I'll try updating again to see if that helps...
<vasuvi> nope, same thing
<shadeslayer> vasuvi: you have lesser updates too...
<c_korn> here, it is pastebin'ed http://pastebin.com/f54f2e813
<vasuvi> shadeslayer: so you think it's a different update that's causing the problem then?
<shadeslayer> vasuvi: do you have the pre release repo? it is also possible that some new dev files are being downloaded since i have kde-devel as we
<shadeslayer> *well
<vasuvi> yeah, I guess you're right; I do a plain apt-get upgrade (instead of dist-upgrade), and I still get 4.3.1 ( http://pastebin.ca/1550250 )
<vasuvi> so the problem has to be one of the packages that have been kept back...kdebase-workspace-data (likely) or the new kernel (unlikely)
<shadeslayer> vasuvi: i think youre either missing a repo or you have a different server than mine
<vasuvi> shadeslayer: I'm using exclusively the normal Karmic Koala repos, and my server is se.archive.ubuntu.com (blazing fast speeds!)
<shadeslayer> vasuvi: ah you see i have the main server,maybe thats why
<shadeslayer> the servers are probably syncing
<vasuvi> shadeslayer: yeah, possible that some of the updates haven't hit Sweden yet ;)
<c_korn> nemo: purging gconf did not make difference
<nemo> reinstall that clock thingy? :)
<nemo> c_korn: oh. sometimes my panel crashes seem related to pulseaudio sucking...
<nemo> c_korn: also, I suppose you could try running the panel in gdb - just speculation
<nemo> ack
<nemo> why do I have:
<nemo> libswt-gtk-3.4-java
<nemo> and
<nemo> libswt3.4-gtk-java
<edgy> Hi, Today I am getting ALSA lib conf.c:3979:(snd_config_expand) Expand error (walk): File exists
<edgy> when i try to play any file, what's wrong please?
<edgy> billybigrigger: I see you are saying [20:05:38] <billybigrigger> ripps_: alsa 1.0.21 could cause more bugs than it's worth, why please?
<nemo> edgy: strace might tell you what file it is trying to make
<nemo> ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/sndstat' to `/proc/asound/oss/sndstat': File exists
<nemo> random googling turns up that alsa related error
<nemo> some alsa/oss conflict?
<nemo> might not be the actual error
<nemo> since presumably if the symlink fails, no big deal
<edgy> nemo: you mean when I play a file a symlink is created?! strace shows write(2, "ALSA lib conf.c:3979:(snd_config"..., 41ALSA lib conf.c:3979:(snd_config_expand) ) = 41
<edgy> write(2, "Expand error (walk): File exists", 32Expand error (walk): File exists) = 32
<nemo> that's not the part of the strace that would be helpful :-p
<nemo> edgy: the helpful part would be before that, where the actual file I/O happens
<nemo> pastebin the entire thing if you want
<edgy> nemo: please look at: http://pastebin.ca/1550311
<maco> is there no partner repo for karmic yet?
<arvind_khadri> i guess partner repo comes when the release is final
<edgy> maco: what does this partner repo contains useful?
<arvind_khadri> edgy, nothing :P
<edgy> arvind_khadri: so why is needed? :0
<Gnome64> bad jokes
<arvind_khadri> edgy, it contains some third party applications.. artworks kind of afaik
<edgy> arvind_khadri: artworks with patents or what?
<edgy> nemo: did you spot any thing useful?
<arvind_khadri> edgy, no idea, i never used them...
<maco> edgy: adobe flash
<edgy> maco: but flash is already on multiverse
<sageNsand> whats the latest on update manager. will i get a automatic update or what?
<nemo> edgy: work emergencies. will be busy for a while
<edgy> nemo: np, I will be waiting for a while
<edgy> sageNsand: I don't understand your question
<maco> edgy: oh that package still exists?
<arvind_khadri> sageNsand, see the changes that have been committed to it, or wait till it happens :)
<sageNsand> my update manager fails, its broken and i get a error, so how do i do the manual update on Karmic
<sageNsand> Where do I see the changes
<maco> edgy: ok so i shouldve said "the flash plugin ackage that doesnt break when adobe updates theirs on their website"
<edgy> maco: yes sure
<edgy> sageNsand: you can do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade till your problem is resolved
<sageNsand> thanks edgy
<edgy> maco: why should it break? flashplugin-installer installs from adobe website and it's in multiverse
<maco> edgy: because it does an md5sum on tar it downloads and when adobe updates with a new version, the md5sum fails and it doesnt get installed
<maco> edgy: the partner repo contains adobe's own up-to-date packages that'll get you the newest flash in your regular updates and when adobe releases a new version, you get it
<maco> so if you try to install flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-nonfree during the week or so after adobe releases a new version, it wont install
<edgy> maco: I think I got  you now but the strange thing is the one in partner is older (10.0.22) compared with 10.0.32 in multiverse, isn't this strange?
<maco> yes
<maco> unless its to do with adobe's ban on non-final releases in partner
<maco> like, betas cant go in there
<edgy> maco: thanks for the clarification
<edgy> maco: but 10.0.32 is not beta. it's the official version
<maco> then i dunno
<maco> wait 10's released?
<maco> 10 the one that has a 64bit version? is that out too now?
<edgy> maco: yes http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<edgy> maco: I don't know whether that supports 64 bit or not but at least it's for 32 bit
<Michalxo> hello
<eurythmia> how do I disable dontzap? It's an annoying feature.
<maco> eurythmia: in your keyboard settings
<eurythmia> ... er, I should specify "without using the gui" ... I don't have gnome or kde installed.
<maco> oh
<maco> eurythmia: put terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp in your xsetkbd stuff
<maco> oh uh
<maco> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<eurythmia> maco, thanks, I'll give that a shot
<maco> grr this is annoying. quassel's the only app thatll make sounds
<eurythmia> maco, beautiful. Works like a charm.
<eurythmia> maco, pulseaudio issues?
<maco> doubt it. thats the sort of thing pulseaudio fixes
<maco> more like quassel is bound to the audio device and so pulseaudio cant access it
<maco> i still dont understand how phonon affects this though. i only have practice debugging gnome
<maco> oh. its knotify4
<Michalxo> guys? anyone haveing this problem in ALT+F2?
<Michalxo> Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'
<Michalxo> there is no such dir in my system :-/
<arvind_khadri> Michalxo, maybe a bug in gnome-panel
<Michalxo> anyone?
<Michalxo> sure :) alt+f2 is not working.. so I am asking if there;s only problem for me.. or some global too :)
<Gnome64> only you
<Gnome64> :)
<Michalxo> damn
<Michalxo> where should I search for a fix? :-/
<Gnome64> Michalxo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu or www.ubuntuforums.org
<Michalxo> Gnome64, THANK you :)
<Michalxo> hmm... there is only 1 result :-/
<maco> Michalxo: aptitude reinstall gnome-panel?
<Michalxo> not worked :-/
<Michalxo> I miss that directory usr/share/gnome-panel/glade
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week starting in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<lase> Hi, I have a problem installing karmic with virt-install. After running this command: sudo virt-install --connect qemu:///system -n karmic -r 512 -f karmic.qcow2 -s 4 -c Desktop/karmic-desktop-i386.iso --vnc --noautoconsole --os-type linux --os-variant ubuntuKarmic --accelerate --network=network:default
<lase> when i connect with vnc i get this error: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<lase> i would guess it would work if apic is disables? but how to do that?
<Michalxo> how to file a bug using "apport"?
<Michalxo> ubuntu-bug gnome-panel ?
<natewiebe13> with notify-osd_0.9.20-0ubuntu1, they added a gconf key, does it require a restart to appear in the gconf-editor, or is there a way to refresh the keys?
<Michalxo> natewiebe13 I have only 9.19... in repos :-/
<Michalxo> oh, just came into sk. repos too :)
<DanaG> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<billybigrigger> how is everyone today?
<Machtin> my throat hurts. :(
<Machtin> you?
<billybigrigger> hungover
<itswhatev> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<billybigrigger> :P
<JEEB> so I guess alpha5 tomorrow?
<Gnome64> JEEB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=ReleaseSchedule
<JEEB> argh, misread today's date
<JEEB> sorry
<JEEB> 3rd it was, yeah
<Spike1506> i was wondering what the reason is why empathy replaced pidgin in 9.10
<sgallagh> Is the inability to use ctrl-c on Ubuntu Karmic when connected via SSH a known issue?
<Gnome64> Spike1506: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<albert23> sgallagh: could be bug 407428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407428 in openssh "sshd zombie processes and strange behavior after karmic upgrade" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407428
<sgallagh> albert23: Yup, that sounds exactly like it
<BluesKaj> sgallagh, when copying or pasting anything in karmic , leave the source open until the apps or test are pasted in th deatination file ..I have the same prob , it's irksome.
<BluesKaj> test=text
<BluesKaj> deatination file=destination file
<sgallagh> BluesKaj: ctrl-c is SIGINT, I'm not talking about the desktop session
 * DanaG is wheeled.  er, tired.  (oof, bad pun!)
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , didn't notice the ssh
<sgallagh>  BluesKaj: No worries. Just clarifying.
<BluesKaj> anyway errands to do
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Spike1506> Gnome64, if i read that pidgin looks much better then empathy :/
<BluesKaj> sgallagh, it's apita that one has keep stuff open after copying content then not being able paste it if the source is closed
<sgallagh> BluesKaj: Not a problem I face. I never use the GUI in Ubuntu.
<alteregoa> what exaclty saves a screensaver?
<Gnome64> Spike1506: I'd say the counterpart, but I might be biased. Nonetheless you must try them both to see the pro's and con's of each one.
<alteregoa> i got kde 4.1 and a problem
<sgallagh> alteregoa: I think you mean two problems :-)
<alteregoa> how do you know my wife?
<sgallagh> hahahaha
<Spike1506> it would be neat to give users the option when installing ubuntu like microsoft does with browser in their upcoming release. :)
<sgallagh> Spike1506: Option? As in "Use our browser or don't install our OS?"
<Gnome64> Spike1506: wrong comparison buddy!
<alteregoa> is someone able to build a nautifox?
<mkoehler> hey guys - are the little libnotify notification config options hardcoded, or is there a configuration file somewhere
<mkoehler> I removed then added a second monitor, and they aren't in the right spot - not sure if it's something I should look into
<mkoehler> instead of being at the top right hand corner of the screen, they're along the right edge in the middle
<DanaG> unable to load /usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade
<DanaG> ls: cannot access /usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade: No such file or directory
<DanaG> odd.  file doesn't exist in any package.  so why is it looking for it?
<nemo> hm. I decided to switch my PPA build of Eclipse 3.4 to the one actually in karmic
<nemo> aaaand it causes Sun Java 6 to crashi n SWT
<nemo> in SWT
<nemo> I wonder why
<dutchie> Having problems with FF 3.5
<mkoehler> what problems?
<dutchie> it's segfaulting on open
<dutchie> $ strace firefox 2>&1 | pastebinit
<dutchie> http://pastebin.com/f77581398
<alteregoa> aaaaaaand?
<Gnome64> DanaG: someone reported same bug a few minutes ago.
<DanaG> hmm, it seems the file went away.  I had to kill gnome-panel, and now the thingy works again.
<alteregoa> i got  a problem with kshinkansen, if i start it, it disappears very fast, where can i catch it?
<commander_> 9.10 looks very promising
<billybigrigger> alteregoa: run it in a terminal
<dutchie> commander_: apart from the gdm screen
<mkoehler> billy, time for a beer yet? =)
<dutchie> massive regression imo
<commander_> let's hope it can beat Mac Snow Leopard
<commander_> gdm screen?
<dutchie> login screen
<mkoehler> I actually liked my old one better
<commander_> login screen can use some touching up
<mkoehler> that's something that I'd consider to be a regression - most other things I consider to be upgrades
<commander_> but wait til they have a snow leopard theme for it
<alteregoa> 200 mechabytes, and i still cannot find yoshi
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: nope i ran out last night haha
<billybigrigger> mkoehler: did you figure out your apt problem??
<mkoehler> haha
<billybigrigger> err update-manager
<mkoehler> yeah, I finally got through it around 3am
<billybigrigger> ewwww
<billybigrigger> safe-upgrade my friend :)
<mkoehler> hey, it's all good, it's solved
<mkoehler> i'll keep that one in mind
<mkoehler> every time I upgrade I prepare myself for the worst
<billybigrigger> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<mkoehler> I always wait until I'm not too busy to upgrade heh
<mkoehler> yeah
<billybigrigger> should be doing it a few times a day :P
<alteregoa> paranoid android
<mkoehler> I'll just write some script to automate it =P
<alteregoa> what is an denkbold?
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<dutchie> http://pastebin.com/f77581398
<dutchie> any suggestions? should I file a bug?
<Guest12914> hey guys something funny is happening with my kernel updates, I upgraded to karmic, but only jaunty kernels are showing up in my grub menu
<chrisccoulson> dutchie - you should have apport report a crash report rather than reporting it manually
<dutchie> ok, will do
<chrisccoulson> strace is often not useful for debugging crashes like that - it doesn't show what makes it crash there
<bjsnider> dutchie, do you have _any_ files or directories on that system?
<dutchie> bjsnider: er, yes
<dutchie> chrisccoulson: what should I do then?
<chrisccoulson> you should have a crash report in /var/crash to submit
<dutchie> _usr_lib_firefox-3.5.2_firefox.1000.crash
<alteregoa> i got a problem with jack
<alteregoa> it doesnt off
<_iTroll> upgraded to karmic from jaunty, grub only shows the old jaunty kernels, still on grub legacy apparently.  Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> _iTroll, in the terminal :sudo update-grub
<_iTroll> BluesKaj: I tried that actually, but menu.lst did not update, even though it told me it had found the new kernel
<BluesKaj> _iTroll, sudo update-legacy-grub
<BluesKaj> or grub-legacy , not quite sure
<_iTroll> BluesKaj: only update-grub on my system
<BluesKaj> the kernels and updates expect to see grub2
<_iTroll> hmm, is there any reason that it would not have been installed?
<BluesKaj> _iTroll, are trying to remove old kernels ?
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_iTroll> nope i am trying to get it to boot the updated kernel
<_iTroll> so should i install grub2?
<BluesKaj> maybe you already have , try apt-cache policy grub2
<_iTroll> http://pastebin.com/m23580218
<_iTroll> ok i see that grub2 will not be installed by default no upgrades from jaunty!
<_iTroll> i didnt realise that
<TylerRichard> hey guys gnome-wm isn't running after resume anyone having this problem??
<TylerRichard> hey guys gnome-wm isn't running after resume anyone having this problem?? bump
<guntbert> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<BluesKaj> !bump
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bump
<BluesKaj> always wondered what ppl meant by that
<BluesKaj> <--- a bit old and out of touch sometimes
<guntbert> BluesKaj: in the forums it is used to give your question more weight after a few days when no one answers (like a knock on the table or so...)
<BluesKaj> guntbert, ok , as if that would have much weight :)
<mac_v> not more weight , just bring it back to the "new" posts ;p , bumping it to the top
<Logi> as per the /topic, my systemis now broken. X dies a horrible death after I log in.
<Logi> Has this been seen? on kubuntu, btw, but installing ubuntu-desktop now but it takes a while
<mac_v> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mac_v> ah!
 * loevborg has trouble with sound: amarok is silent. mplayer -ao oss works; mplayer -ao alsa hangs (!)
<loevborg> anyone else have this?
<loevborg> (karmic w/ current updates)
<mac_v> loevborg: Bug #411962 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411962 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio queues audio and gets locked to the app PID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411962
<Logi> hmm... now X runs (through startx) without me having changed anything. I'm just going to cross my fingers...
<loevborg> mac_v, that might be it...
<loevborg> mac_v, it seems my pulseaudio daemon was hanging; killall seems to fix it
<mac_v> loevborg: check my workaround, it worked for me , if it does save the folders and them to the bug report
<mac_v> in the comments
<mac_v> add them*
<loevborg> mac_v, well.. I did rename .pulse, though I'm not sure if this was required
<loevborg> mac_v, I'll upload the folder anyway, just in case
<mac_v> loevborg: just move the some where , $pulseaudio -k , then relogin
<mac_v> them*
<mint_> #ubuntu-fi-devel
<loevborg> mac_v, I added my .pulse to your bug report. thanks for the pointer
<mac_v> loevborg: did it fix the problem?
<loevborg> mac_v, well removing .pulse and restarting pulseaudio did fix the problem, yes
<loevborg> not sure if it's the same bug though
<mac_v> great :)
<loevborg> bye
<shadeslayer> upgrading to KDE 4.3.1..... at 1.30 AM in the morning...lol
<commander_> 9.10 looks like a sleeper
<commander_> i'll wait til it comes in Beta
<SKB> aff nautilus has somewhere a mem leak :|
<SKB> any ideas how to catch it?
<SKB> does nautilus crash for you when right clicking on a video thumbnail ?
<SKB> when menu rolls upward
<TheOriginalRippe> not realy a problem just curios as to whether anybody else is getting reports of SSD disk in disk utilities when actualy HDD in use?
<StateS> hello, I'm having trouble booting into ubuntu, I installed it just a couple a minutes ago and it gives me a grub 15 error (9.10, i386, Kubuntu)
<StateS> I am using ext4 as the filesystem
<Michalxo> StateS, try this
<Michalxo> HOWTO Restore GRUB: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Michalxo> or on #grub ;)
<Michalxo> gn!
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is this a known issue: http://pastebin.com/d45f992a2
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bucky> ActionParsnip, is this in karmic because my path is /usr/share/pyshared/AptUrl/gtk/
<hggdh> ActionParsnip, I do not know if this was already reported. Just found it myself
<ActionParsnip> yep its karmic
<hggdh> and the path is clearly wrong...
<ActionParsnip> hggdh: was just logging a bug myself
<hggdh> ActionParsnip, cool, thanks, will not open on then ;-)
<komputes> bucky: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu2 fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> para o caso de n terem notado, o gmail está em baixo :D
<bucky> ActionParsnip, it's almost as if you're installing from a repo from a wrong release
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<hggdh> yo BUGabundo
<komputes> there is an apt-url upgrade bug affecting all karmic users^
<bucky> ActionParsnip, listen to komputes
<hggdh> komputes, yes
<hggdh> just reported
<BUGabundo> any one reported probs with applying a proxy system wide on gnome,
<BUGabundo> being asked twice for pass??
<hggdh> not me
<bucky> BUGabundo, is it asking for the key ring passwd?
<BUGabundo> or that the unlock of the keychaine has seen it password change to match the login one ?
<BUGabundo> bucky: no. User pass
<ActionParsnip> komputes: just added my 2p worth
<ActionParsnip> komputes: just gonna uninstall it for now
<komputes> ActionParsnip: 2p, hehe must be brittish ;)
<ActionParsnip> komputes: indeed
<komputes> ActionParsnip: 2c is how we roll
<ActionParsnip> komputes: thats only 1p here, so i contributed more :D
<Twigaathy> maybe it was 2 euro cent >_>
<ActionParsnip> j/k
<Twigaathy> I think an upgrade just broke complaining about Python..
 * Twigaathy notes upchannel... I'll be quiet :D
<bucky> wajig apturl hold
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu2 fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> if you just uninstall it then you can upgrade as normal
<ActionParsnip> haha if you --purge uninstall it, then reinstall it. its fine
<ActionParsnip> you need to --purge remove apturl-common too
<ActionParsnip> can anyone confirm this please?
<bucky> i'm chicken
<bucky> i'll wait till after the freeze to install it
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get --purge remove apturl-common apturl; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-url
<BluesKaj> confirm what ActionParsnip , i just rejoined
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: apturl has a bug with upgrades
<BluesKaj> ok
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: but if you uninstall it and reinstall it then its ok
<BluesKaj> never used that command apturl
<ActionParsnip> fair point
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: shiiiiii
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: all that line to purge :D
<BUGabundo> use aptitude. takes less parameters
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: i have most of that scripted so mines shorter still
<ActionParsnip> so can anyone confirm my fix, albeit very ungraceful?
<alteregoa> burp
<alteregoa> is there a tool to export the program settings from ubuntu to another machine?
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: most are stored in ~
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: if you copy the hidden folder for that app then the settings will transfer
<bucky> alteregoa, like a server?
<bucky> tar up /etc
<alteregoa> action, ok its time to write a tool for that stuff
<alteregoa> like windows 7 i just have to click a few buttons and it works
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: if you run: cd ~; ls -a
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: you will see the folders
<alteregoa> yeah i hate command line crap
<alteregoa> command line is 80's tech, i am a GUIan huamn
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: its where real power is harnessed in linux, gui is too clunky and hides useful output
<alteregoa> a gui is to easy
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: no, it just takes too long to do multiple tasks that the command line can do in a single command and you can walk away while it works its magic
<alteregoa> thats why linux is not widely used on desktops
<bucky> alteregoa, are you upgrading?
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: you'll find it is
<alteregoa> no i just ask for such a feature, maybe to export my program settings from the desktop to the laptop
<bucky> linux is widely used on my desktop and has been for ten years
<alteregoa> yes on your desktop, but 98 percent uses windows
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: theres just no concrete figures, unlike microsoft who sell licenses wo have an absolute figure
<bucky> and lie about it anyway
<keith> Compiz was working fine, then I disabled it to run a program in wine. Now it won't enable. Does anyone have an idea why?
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: maybe 98% maybe not. Does a dual boot count as half a user?
<alteregoa> i don't care about microsoft or drdos or apple
<cwillu> keith, how did you disable it?
<alteregoa> i care about the users
<keith> cwillu, Through the Appearance dialog
<cwillu> keith, incidently, this would fall under the class of things that you should be able to work through if you're going to run an unreleased operating system :p
<ActionParsnip> keith: what window manager do you use if its not compiz? metacity?
<alteregoa> a average user is not able to work with the command line, its the usability of it
<DanaG> watch out: it'll trample on settings if you don't choose "custom".
<cwillu> keith, try compiz --replace from a console
<keith> ActionParsnip, That is what I am using at the moment, yes
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: me too, thats why i advise ubuntu. The user model is much better
<DanaG> And "custom" only appears with simple-ccsm... even if you intend to use compizconfig-settings-manager.
<alteregoa> but most geeks cannot see the world of the average, they are far above the ground, to far, and thats very sad
<bucky> i took dos at community college
<ActionParsnip> keith: ok in terminal run: compiz --replace
<Oli``> ARGL! gnome-panel is crashing and reloading twice a second
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: they can as they make the internet work so have to cater for all users
<keith> ActionParsnip, cwillu: oddly ,that worked. :)
<ActionParsnip> keith: great :)
<cwillu> keith, file a bug
<alteregoa> shuttleworth want to make money with ubuntu, do you think he is the great donator?
<ActionParsnip> keith: press ctrl+c in terminal to end it, then press alt+f2 and type the same command
<guntbert> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: i wouldnt know. I dont get into all that. I just see an OS and users, maybe I'm seeing the OS as the average user eh
<ActionParsnip> keith: better?
<alteregoa> this is very ontopic i think
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: nope, this is support ONLY
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: thats why #ubuntu-offtopic exists
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: don't incentivate hime
<alteregoa> if you still believe a command line is the way to go believe that, but don't think many users switch to linux
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: fine, think that as much as you wish
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: I eat trolls for breakfast
<keith> ActionParsnip, cw
<ActionParsnip> keith: better :D
<DanaG> http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=6941&libid=1   -- interesting.  Brown as in coffee and wood.
<Oli``> Anyone know how I might find out why gnome-panel is crashing?
<keith> ActionParsnip, cwillu: actually, it didn't seem to like that... it caused everything to freeze-ish
<DanaG> I actually have my own desktop set to a rather bright orange theme.
<cwillu> keith, which, hitting control-c?
<ActionParsnip> keith: read: dmesg | tail
<cwillu> keith, that's because you killed the window manager without running something else to replace it
<keith> cwillu, compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: it will default to metacity if it does
<keith> cwillu, i hadn't hit ctrl+c
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: you could read some log files, see whats going on
<keith> ActionParsnip, I don't see anything useful in dmesg
<ActionParsnip> keith: hmm
<Oli``> ActionParsnip: just applying some updates and just as some gtk ones went through, the crashing stopped =)
<Oli``> magic
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: good to hear
<keith> ActionParsnip, cwillu: compiz isn't dependant on gnome-panel in any way, is it?
<ActionParsnip> keith: no, compiz can be ran on kubuntu which has no gnome stuff at all
<cwillu> well...
<keith> ActionParsnip, I am aware of that, but I know there are gnome-specific compiz packages
<cwillu> there are interactions with gnome-session if it was launched via gnome-session (or metacity), and gnome-panel is related to that
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz-gnome
<ubottu> compiz-gnome (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOME window decorator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu16 (karmic), package size 346 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<ActionParsnip> maybe?
<cwillu> if gnome-panel is dying for some reason, it could actually be a gnome-session issue, which could cause other issues
<keith> ActionParsnip, cwillu: the reason I asked is because I disable gnome-panel
<cwillu> define disable :p
<ActionParsnip> keith: thats fine, some do yo use AWN
<keith> ActionParsnip, gnome-do
<ActionParsnip> s/yo/to
<cwillu> I'd expect in that case it should just work, but you're not in extremely well tested ground anymore :p
<keith> cwillu, removed it from desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<cwillu> wouldn't expect that to break it then
<keith> cwillu, ActionParsnip: I'm going to try the replace command on the command line again... i'll be back if I have to restart X.
<keith> is this important? "Checking for Xgl: not present."
<cwillu> not at all
<cwillu> xgl is largely abandoned
<keith> cwillu, ActionParsnip: ok... seems ok now...
<ActionParsnip> keith: sweet
<keith> ActionParsnip, cwillu: that command isn't making a permanent change though, right?
<cwillu> nope
<ActionParsnip> keith: if your sesion is remembered it may, you can easily add an entry to startup items to make it run
<keith> ActionParsnip, cwillu: would changing it in /desktop/gnome/session/required_components work?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BUGabundo> hey fellow cwillu
<BUGabundo> miss you dude
<BUGabundo> pvt me
<cwillu> poke poke :)
<cwillu> I'm utterly exhausted, to the point that I can't sleep :)
<keith> ActionParsnip, lol. I could do that too I suppose.
<keith> ActionParsnip, ActionParsnip, cwillu: I'm not actually running the latest updates. I suppose I should update before I file a bug.
<cwillu> keith, generally, although you want to be sure you can reproduce it _now_ before you apply updates
<cwillu> i.e., you can't say "it's gone now" if you haven't established that you can _tell_ if its gone
<keith> cwillu, good point.
<cwillu> everyone together:  reproducibility!  reproducibility!  reproducibility!
<keith> Say that 5 times fast
<keith> sad... my core dumped me
<keith> when I hit ctrl+c on compiz --replace, I got a crash. Is that acceptable behavior?
<BUGabundo> I need a friendly tester to test the Network Proxy thingy
<BUGabundo> I set mine, rebooted, unset
<BUGabundo> but it still was stuck on Cli variable
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: i'll pitch in
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: sup
<cwillu> I only have one machine in front of me right now, I'm not good for testing
<BUGabundo> cwillu: eheh
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: open the proxy settings
<BUGabundo> set a valid proxy
<BUGabundo> apply system wide
<BUGabundo> test a cli to see if it is there (ie, $ export)
<BUGabundo> then remove it again and test again
<cwillu> noting that any existing terminals will still have the old export, which is mostly unavoidable
<keith> ActionParsnip, cwillu: So... behavior is not going to be reproducible. After running running compiz --replace and changing settings in appearance, I hit ctrl c and enabled in appearance and now it works as e
<keith> expected
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: let me find a proxy address, or if you can shoot me one
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I only have portuguese ones
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> won't help you much
<keith> ActionParsnip, You can always install squid. lol
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: i found one
<ActionParsnip> sec
<BUGabundo> great
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: like this: http://pastebin.com/d7483ba8a
<cwillu> BUGabundo, did you note my comment about existing terminals?  that isn't the problem you're seeing is it?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I didnt see it,fellow
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: no. don't set it manually
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to see if there's a bug on gnome proxy settings
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: thats the only way i know how
<BUGabundo> not reseting cli
<cwillu> BUGabundo, sorry, I still haven't gotten an answer from you ;p
<BUGabundo> System->pref->network proxy
<cwillu> BUGabundo, Do you specifically mean new cli's opened after changing the setting?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I'm sorry, I don't know what you are tlakign about
<BUGabundo> cwillu: yes, that!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, okay, then I have nothing to add :p
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I just wanted to make sure you knew that already-opened-cli's wouldn't show the change, and that's an expected deficiency that is fundamentally hard to address
<cwillu> but you're not talking about that, so yes :)
<BUGabundo> I know
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: ok echo $http_proxy doesnt output anything once i apply it system wide in the dialogue you named
<BUGabundo> but I opened new ones too
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: :(
<cwillu> BUGabundo, hmm
<cwillu> BUGabundo, does it magically work if you do sudo -k -u bugabundo?
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: sounds like a bug
<cwillu> crap
<cwillu> not -k
<cwillu> sudo -i bugabundu
<cwillu> does that make it work?
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: I know. that's why I needed a tester
<cwillu> new terminals might be inheriting the environment of existing terminals rather than getting a fresh new environment
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: never used that I always use terminal, well...tilda
<BUGabundo> cwillu: let me chefck
<BUGabundo> I've manually removed it from cli envirement
<BUGabundo> declare -x http_proxy="http://proxy.sonae.pt:8080/"
<BUGabundo> cwillu: its set on root :(
<BUGabundo> declare -x ftp_proxy="ftp://proxy.sonae.pt:8080/"
<BUGabundo> declare -x http_proxy="http://proxy.sonae.pt:8080/"
<BUGabundo> declare -x https_proxy="https://proxy.sonae.pt:8080/"
<BUGabundo> and all of them on my account
<BUGabundo> very very strange
<ActionParsnip> or you can use:  export hhtp_proxy=
<ActionParsnip> etc
<binarymutant> is it kosher to use an older kernel on karmic? or is there something in karmic that ties into 2.6.31?
<BUGabundo> yeah that's what I did on another cli ActionParsnip
<guntbert> BUGabundo: why do you use declare -x instead of export?
<ActionParsnip> binarymutant: i'd shoot for yes it needs it, no harm in trying i guess
<binarymutant> ActionParsnip, I'll give it a shot, ty :D
<cwillu> binarymutant, should work, although kms will be broken in some ways
<binarymutant> cwillu, what's kms?
<ActionParsnip> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<binarymutant> :D
<cwillu> binarymutant, although if its a fresh install with new and wonderful filesystems used, you may need to find a kernel with that backported
<binarymutant> it was a dist-upgrade
<cwillu> kernel mode switching.  makes suspend and vterm switching very fast and unflickery
<binarymutant> ah ty
<BUGabundo> back
<cwillu> not sure if its enabled with -ati yet, -nv has it though I believe, and -intel is the best case.  Doesn't work with -nvidia or -fglrx at all
<Polterge|st> ok I finally made the decision today to upgrade to Karmic Koala
<Polterge|st> I know it may break my system but is still going to be better than what I had
<Polterge|st> considering that my system was already broken
<Polterge|st> I tried to install the 190 nvidia driver... didn't go too well
<Polterge|st> installed but packages were broken and held
<Polterge|st> an upgrade will at least resolve some of that and make it so that I can download the updates as they are released though
<Polterge|st> and eventually my system will end up stable again hopefully
<Polterge|st> seems like the best option and only choice in my circumstance
<Polterge|st> can anyone tell me any improvements in 9.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-alpha-4.html
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<bucky> Polterge|st, what kind of video card do you have?
<alteregoa> fehler beim anlegen des verseichnisses /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apturl/gtk no such file or directory
<alteregoa> this happened after update
<alteregoa> sub process dpkg blah returned an error code 1
<keith> How can I give an autostart application a delay when I sign in?
<Polterge|st> bucky I have an nvidia 8400 GS
<bucky> alteregoa, i guess you missed out on that discussion a while ago ^^
<bucky> <ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get --purge remove apturl-common apturl; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-url
<alteregoa> thanks
<bucky> Polterge|st, that's an old card, i backed down to the legacy driver and mine was happier
<bucky> nvidia-glx-173
<bucky> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alteregoa> couldn'^t find packet apt-url
<bucky> Polterge|st, i lost nvidia-xconfig so i just threw this into /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/263445/
<alteregoa> maybe the repo is not synched?
<bucky> alteregoa, that's because it's called apturl
<Polterge|st> well, I actually added the repositories to install the 190 series driver
<Polterge|st> and little did I know it needed the newer kernel I guess
<Polterge|st> 185 was working but I wanted to get it as up to date as possible for the possibility of bugfixes
<alteregoa> fantspastic it works
<bucky> yep and all these legacy nvidia cards don't seem to work with the newer drivers very well anyway
<Polterge|st> since compiz was crashing and I thought it might be possible that it was a bug between X and compiz
<Polterge|st> I updated it and it said it installed correctly and then it would not give me a display
<Polterge|st> then I booted into recovery mode and used xfix
<Polterge|st> and I booted in normally without accelerated graphics
<Polterge|st> at that point I tried to re-download the drivers and fix the problem but was getting an error message stating that packages were broken and being held
<Polterge|st> and I tried to get more updates but to no avail
<komputes> How do i set the timeout value in GRUB2?
<Polterge|st> and then it asked me to do a partial upgrade
<bucky> nvidia-glx-180 and nvidia-glx-185 gave me a lot of artifacts on my 6800 GS
<Polterge|st> I did that and then it did not have anymore updates for me and it was all broken pretty much
<Polterge|st> that is when I was like "oh well... when in doubt" and issed the "update-manager -d" in the run box and decided to dive in
<bucky> komputes, might be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg now *shrug*
<Polterge|st> if nothing else, this should fix the packages that are broken and should install newer more up to date software
<komputes> bucky: I know it is
<komputes> bucky: what is the syntax
<Polterge|st> even if it is somewhat buggy it will work better than it was working I think
<alteregoa> load "$",8,1 or something
<DanaG> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<bucky> haha.. i don't know i still have grub1
<DanaG> # It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates
<DanaG> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<Polterge|st> are you wanting to install grub2 ?
<bucky> not me
<Polterge|st> ah ok
<DanaG> It rather appalls me how often people completely ignore, or miss, those lines in grub.cfg
<Polterge|st> well just so anyone knows ... "sudo apt-get install grub2"
<Polterge|st> and use the chainloader option
<alteregoa> is grub related to the gorges?
<Polterge|st> just to make sure it will work
<Polterge|st> and if it works ... "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy"
<Polterge|st> and that should remove the old grub and leave grub2
<bucky> DanaG, then you answer his question <komputes> How do i set the timeout value in GRUB2?
<DanaG> Edit /etc/default/grub
<bucky> komputes, listen to DanaG
<komputes>  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig got it
<DanaG> Come to think of it, the "is generated using templates" is a red herring.
<BUGabundo> anyone here with Firefox 3.6 or 3.7 ?
<BUGabundo> and uses Greader?
<BUGabundo> its not loading for me
<DanaG> A better header would be for it to say "edit /etc/default/grub instead!"
<BUGabundo> even with safemode
<Polterge|st> also something else worth mentioning ... I think installing dev plugins from GIT made my old compiz unstable so installing the new Ubuntu upgrade may fix this if it removes that and installs a standard compiz with it
<Polterge|st> the only problem is that if it does not then I may have to purge compiz
<Polterge|st> and reinstall the latest stable branch and all of the plugins from repositories
<Polterge|st> although I do like the stackswitcher, freewins plugin and the tab switcher plugin
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-02
<Polterge|st> freewins is cool because it makes your desktop seem a bit ore 3D and does pretty much what Looking Glass was going to do with its windows except freewins gives you even more control
<Polterge|st> and stackswitcher is similar
<Polterge|st> 3d task switcher
<Polterge|st> I do think they should include the cube-ubuntu plugin by default though with compiz in the recent release of Ubuntu
<Polterge|st> since it is an Ubuntu thing
<Polterge|st> they also need to update nautilus already and include the patch for desktop icons and compositing with the wallpaper plugin from compiz
<Polterge|st> the hack for that is already released and I do not know for the life of me why they wouldn't have it already in Karmic Koala when they do finalize it
<Polterge|st> anyway those are just some observations about what would help the next release of compiz when this next version of Ubuntu is released
<DanaG> cube-ubuntu?  what's that?
<alteregoa> a desktop cube
<alteregoa> its a useless eyecandy
<DanaG> How is that any different from the existing cube+rotate stuff?
<DanaG> What makes it a "cube ubuntu"?
<alteregoa> i have no glue, maybe the name has changed
<komputes> DanaG: bucky: that didn't work, just creates agrub.cfg file, no option to make the delay longer. Made this question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/grub/+question/81649
<bucky> Dr_Willis, what was the solution to un hide the grub2 menu?
<bucky> or get a longer timeout?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> Unhide? mine was never hidden that i saw.
<drs305> I just came on. bucky - is this a standard question or are you having problems with the correct settings?
<Dr_Willis> I have been tweaking the grub2 menus a little bit. got  a 1024x768 res now on mine.
<bucky> some people can't get to their boot menu in grub2
<Dr_Willis> Still monochrime screen
<bucky> lol
<Dr_Willis> /etc/default/grub has the settings for the hidden timeout and normal timeout
<bucky> Dr_Willis, do you know ian of deb ian ?
<Dr_Willis> i dont see any settings for 'hiding' the menu in my configs.
<drs305> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  is the line in what Dr_Willis just posted
<bucky> komputes, have you looked in /etc/default/grub ?
<bucky> i guess kompute is and i've heard the question in here a few times... i still use just grub
<bucky> Dr_Willis, you prolly are ian.. huh?
<drs305> For Grub 2:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bucky> komputes, ^^
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<Dr_Willis> timeout 10 = wait 10 seconds...
<bucky> i'll bookmark those
<Dr_Willis> !find moreblue-orbit-grub
<bucky> Dr_Willis, you know.. ian murdock
<ubottu> File moreblue-orbit-grub found in desktop-base
<Dr_Willis> some grub updates today it seems...
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  no idea who ian murdock is.
<Dr_Willis> well updated grub.. and tweaked the configs time to see what it looks like. BRB
<serp> hrmmm.. just did updates and now gnome-panel is dying,restarting,dying,restarting,dying,restarting
<drs305> serp: I just had that problem and figured out the fix. Hold on, I'll get the link to my post.
<drs305> serp:  Post #7  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255415
<serp> thanks
 * komputes is reading up on grub2
<drs305> Essentially, killall gnome-panel, open a terminal and gconf-editor and remove the clock applet.
<bjsnider> is there some reason people would need to see the grub menu?
<drs305> bjsnider: If you want to boot to a non-default OS or kernel.  That's what they mean I think.
<Uuu> yes, it is, when different people work with different OS-es on one computer ;)
 * Uuu worries about the hidden GRUB menu and plans to activate it soon after install
<serp> drs305, nice.. fixed it.. no clock now though hehe
<drs305> serp: Are you using 64-bit?
<serp> yes
<bjsnider> yes but it should be hidden unless you tap a key during the countdown
<drs305> People say there was an update that fixed it but I haven't seen it in 64-bit yet apparently.
<serp> ahh ok
<serp> i'll wait a few days before tryin to add it back the
<serp> n
<drs305> serp: I was playing around to submit a proper bug report. It's funny because you can add the clock back and as soon as you do it starts crashing continuously again.
<serp> hehe
 * drs305 goes to find a new clock applet...
<bucky> Dr_Willis, do you know who started debian and still lives in indy?
<Dr_Willis> Not a clue. I have really never used Debian. :)
<Dr_Willis> I sort of went the redhat -> mandrake -> ubuntu route over the last few years (12+)
<bucky> yeah.. ian murdock  that's the ian in debian
<Dr_Willis> My Hero.. :)
<Dr_Willis> or not. :P
<bucky> and a lot of peoples.. his wife divorced him and debian kicked him out
<bucky> no good deed goes unpunished... i guess
<Dr_Willis> I tend to ignore the politics of disrtos mainly.
<tanath> one of my repos is not authenticating, but when i try to fix it i get this: http://pastebin.ca/1550947
<tanath> what's the problem here?
<Dr_Willis> Opera 10 released.. :) nifty.. wonder if we are going to have a 'browser vote screen' in ubuntu now. :)
<serp> i vote for IE6
<Dr_Willis> You want Moasic and you know it!
<serp> i can't handle mosaic
<Uuu> wget rules here ;p
<Dr_Willis> http://browsers.evolt.org/
<serp> it's too hardcore
<Dr_Willis> 'hotjava' :)
<Dr_Willis> I spemt Mosaic wrong. :P
<Dr_Willis> spelt
<serp> wtf..  i downloaded guild wars free trial and installed it... created a character and started to zone in and it's downloading over 20,000 files
<serp> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Thats how guildwars works
<Dr_Willis> lord of the rings online also does that trick now. so does 'quakelive'
<serp> when it finishes do i gain a level?
<Dr_Willis> the game installs a minimal amount.. so you can et playing.. while the rest installs.
<serp> yah i get it
<bucky> tanath, you've got hkp:// isn't that supposed to be http:// ?
<serp> it just caught me offguard
<Dr_Willis> it also works i think as a torrent server for the rest of the players
<Dr_Willis> or at least it used to. Ive not played Guildwars in Years..
<Dr_Willis> I really Liked Guildwars.. but the game just got too.. obsessive in how the other players acted.
<tanath> bucky, 'twas a copy & paste from a note i left myself in /etc/apt/sources.list which was a copy & paste from some guide. it's worked before
<bucky> ok
<bucky> tanath, ownership and permissions look ok
<tanath> bucky, indeed...
<tanath> bucky, i have no idea why it's complaining
<bucky> tanath, i can do it as user.. maybe that's why
<bucky> drop the sudo
<tanath> i couldn't before. i've always had to use sudo
<bucky> i just did it
<tanath> bucky, erm, that worked
 * tanath facepalms
<bucky> hehe
<tanath> bucky, but now the question is, why is it looking in my user files?
<drs305> serp: You can put cairo-clock on the panel. It doesn't show the time but you can put a shortcut on the panel and a click will give you an analog clock.
<bucky> hmm.. cause you're in your home dir
<tanath> bucky, updating packages & such should not check user config files
<tanath> bucky, so? when i run 'sudo aptitude update' it shouldn't be looking at my user files
<tanath> bucky, what if i run it as another user?
<bucky> tanath, you're dl'ing something from the opera site?
<tanath> bucky, no
<bucky> you added another repo
<tanath> bucky, the opera repo just stopped authenticating
<tanath> bucky, so i readded the key
<tanath> bucky, not added recently
<tanath> bucky, as i said, it stopped authenticating
<tanath> bucky, complained when i ran 'sudo aptitude update'
<DanaG> hmm, my pulseaudio is still misdetecting my USB sound card, after all.
<bucky> maybe a internet outage.. btw is that how you're suppose to add a key for a repo?
<tanath> bucky, it's how i've always done it
<tanath> bucky, that, then the next step
<DanaG> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ppaname
<tanath> bucky, there's a way via synaptic now, but i'm not as familiar with it
<DanaG> and if it's in a subdir, that's a "-p" parameter.
<tanath> bucky, next step being: gpg --export --armor F9A2F76A9D1A0061 | sudo apt-key add -
<tanath> bucky, or whatever the key it
<tanath> *is
<DanaG> easier: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key KEY
<tanath> DanaG, that'll replace both lines?
<DanaG> the add-apt-repository should replace both, yeah.
<DanaG> Does it all in one fell swoop.
<tanath> that doesn't seem easier. this way i just plug the key in place
<DanaG> The add-apt-repository thingy actually adds it to a sources.list.d file, as well.
<tanath> i don't want anything in there
<tanath> i prefer my repos centralized in /etc/apt/sources.list. easier to maintain
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> But the apt-key adv will replace the gpg line, at least.
<tanath> i wouldn't know what to replace 'ppa:ppaname' with
<tanath> and for that line anyway
<DanaG> for example, it'd be ppa:xorg-edgers
<tanath> i dunno, this way is easy & works. i don't see the value in the other way
<DanaG> or ppa:xorg-edgers -p radeon  (to get a subdir).
<tanath> edgers??
<DanaG> "xorg-edgers" is the name of one archive.
<tanath> er, yeah that's not something i've ever wanted to do
<tanath> but thanks
<tanath> i can see how it can be useful, but it seems i'd need to know more about the repo i'm using than i care to
<DanaG> Actually, all you have to know is the name.
<DanaG> You already need to know that, anyway.
<tanath> actually not
<DanaG> Okay, then I must be misinterpreting your need for an apt key... you're not adding a PPA repository?
<tanath> i see software i want, and the repo i need for it, i add it. aptitude update tells me the key i need for the repo to authenticate, then i just plug it in the gpg line
<tanath> no, a previous one stopped authenticating actually (opera)
<DanaG> ah.  No wonder I'm confused.
<tanath> lol :)
<DanaG> but anyway, "apt-key adv" is at least nicer than that pipe.
<tanath> DanaG, so that one line, gets the key & adds it?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<tanath> well, i've added a note. i'll give it a try next time. thanks :)
<peepsalot> how is a partial upgrade different from simply updating a bunch of packages?
<tanath> DanaG, do you know how to get grub2 to show the menu like grub1? i installed grub2, and it replaced grub1 without asking and it doesnt' show the menu to choose kernel/os anymore
<DanaG> hmm, you can edit /etc/default/grub -- I think you'd unset (that is, comment out) the grub_hidden_timeout.
<DanaG> https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists -- hmm, is it possible to read lists via nntp?
<tanath> DanaG, what's hidden timeout as opposed to just grub_timeout?
<DanaG> hidden_timeout makes it hide itself while counting.
<DanaG> the regular timeout is the time before it boots the default.
<tanath> o.O
<tanath> so my timeout of 5 seconds to choose an os was rendered pointless >.<
<tanath> that's a terrible default
<Dr_Willis> my grub_hidden_timeout is   commented out by default
<Dr_Willis> so the default makes sence to me.
<tanath> changing the grub1 settings at all is prolly a bad default
<tanath> didn't do that for me
<Dr_Willis> Time to sharpen our grub-fu-2 skills
<tanath> well, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Cups is still not detecting/configuring my laserjet6l printer
<bucky> Dr_Willis, do you still have hplip and hpijs installed
<Dr_Willis> checking that now.
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall needing those for this laserjet 6l befor..
<bucky> apt-cache search hplip  and look at the other packages too
<Dr_Willis> normally i plug the thing in.. and it works.. :)
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ sudo apt-get install ifhp hplip hplip-cups
<Dr_Willis> dont seem they were installed... :) now lets see
<Dr_Willis> Hmm still not seeing it.
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. ok.. so 'dontzap' has changed also.. :)
<bjorkintosh> so any significant problems after upgrading? is it yet safe ?
<bjorkintosh> i'm mostly concerned about fixing broken dependencies i can't seem to resolve in the current version.
<mkoehler> yeah
<mkoehler> 9.10 hasn't really given me any problems except for one last night that I fixed
<mkoehler> you might try a safe upgrade
<mkoehler> like sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bjorkintosh> a safe upgrade? is that something to do with gnome?
<maxb> although gnome-panel seems to currently be broken
<DanaG> hah, SAK is not the same as zap.
<bjorkintosh> 'cause i deleted that $%##$%#$ of @#$%#$# as soon as i could.
<Polterge|st> I had problems installing apturl a moment ago
<DanaG> Zap is like, "please quit, X server!".
<DanaG> SAK is like: "YOU DIE NOW!".
<Polterge|st> I will need help with it in a bit
<DanaG> If you SAK xorg, it tends to trash the consoles.
<maxb> SAK on tty1 has a tendency to kill init and panic the kernel, too :-)
<bjorkintosh> aptitude...
<bjorkintosh> can't it all be done with apt-get w/o aptitude?
<mkoehler> yeah, you can
<mkoehler> but I don't think you can do the safe-upgrade
<mkoehler> alpha4 has been pretty stable for me, so I don't think you'll have problems
<Polterge|st> I am going to have to try it in a bit
<Polterge|st> 24 minutes left to go
<Polterge|st> 2 errors so far
<Polterge|st> hopefully nothing major
<Polterge|st> I think one dealt with python
<Polterge|st> couldn't create a directory
<Polterge|st> and the other was apturl
<Polterge|st> everything else has installed so far
<mkoehler> ah
<Polterge|st> do you think aptitude will install them for me ?
<Polterge|st> hopefully it will boot
<Polterge|st> lol
<Polterge|st> if not I can go into recovery mode maybe and fix X if it does not ...
<mkoehler> it might, might not
<Polterge|st> hopefully it boots though
<Polterge|st> I am keeping my fingers crossed
<mkoehler> I was only introduced to the 'safe-upgrade' last night when I broke my upgrade-manager
<mkoehler> yeah
<mkoehler> I can't say how many times I've had to do that before heh
<mkoehler> don't try the most recent kernels
<Polterge|st> yeah you might have to show me safe upgrade if this does not work
<mkoehler> -8 and -9 don't work for me
<mkoehler> i heard that's a more widespread problem
<Polterge|st> what is -8 and -9 ?
<mkoehler> the ending to the kernel numbers
<mkoehler> hang on, I'll figure out the whole numbers
<Polterge|st> heh hopefully it works out
<Polterge|st> I really like my system and have alot on it I want to save
<mkoehler> 2.6.31-9-generic and 2.6.31-8-generic don't work for me
<mkoehler> of course, that's because the nvidia driver doesn't work on them
<mkoehler> the kernels work though - so if you don't use the proprietary driver, it'd probably work
<Polterge|st> hmm
<Polterge|st> well I've heard 190 works with the newer kernel
<Polterge|st> it is beta but should work
<Polterge|st> and even in the event that it doesn't it seems like 185 would
<mkoehler> yeah
<maxb> Does anyone know what the precise package version for the gnome-panel keeps crashing fix is?
<bucky> maxb, the one with the clock on it
<bucky> ?
<Polterge|st> I am excited that it is upgrading Gnome
<maxb> it's apparently clock related, yes
<maxb> Well, I seem to have the fix now, so never mind. I'm not sure quite what fixed it, even after reading the package changelogs.
<bjorkintosh> gaa! the dependencies remain unresolved
<mkoehler> bjorkintosh: what dependencies?
<bjorkintosh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  freeglut3-dev: Depends: xlibmesa-glu-dev or
<mkoehler> did you try installing it?
<bjorkintosh> err. that's how i got the error message i just pasted
<bjorkintosh> unless there's a different method from apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<mkoehler> well try installing xlibmesa-gl-dev
<mkoehler> it's looking for the wrong package which is the problem
<bjorkintosh> i did as well.
<mkoehler> seems to be a bug in the packaging
<bjsnider> mkoehler, the nvidia driver does work ont he latest kernels
<bjorkintosh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.4-0ubuntu3) but 7.4-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<mkoehler> bjsnider: really?  I haven't had luck with it yet, but maybe I'll try experimenting again later
<bjsnider> it works perfectly well
<mkoehler> hmm I don't seem to have your problem
<mkoehler> bjorkintosh: try sudo apt-get build-dep freeglut3
<Polterge|st> one thing I do like about this version
<Polterge|st> the installer looks improved
<Polterge|st> as it is upgrading
<Polterge|st> some things have a pulldown menu with options
<Polterge|st> a bit more flexible than the old updater
<mkoehler> bjorkintosh: any luck?
<bjorkintosh> no.
<bjorkintosh> does the safe upgrade change the apt sources list at all?
<mkoehler> no, the repos don't change
<bjorkintosh> so i oughta change that then.
<bjorkintosh> it's looking for nonexistent files.
<mkoehler> you're talking about within the same version, not a dist-upgrade, right?
<bjorkintosh> well, i just finished the dist upgrade
<mkoehler> ah, that should have modified /etc/apt/sources.list then
<bjorkintosh> maybe i oughta reboot.
<andresmh> i am being asked " │ A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but   │
<andresmh>  │ the version installed currently has been locally
<andresmh> oops
<andresmh> sorry for the long copy-paste
<andresmh> well, so I am not sure what are the implications of overriding the local one
<mkoehler> andresmh: I usually go with the option to replace
<mkoehler> well, you could lose the correct boot options
<mkoehler> i guess, i'm not positive, but the biggest potential is to lose the other os in a dual-boot setup
<andresmh> mkoehler, so if i have windows on a separate partition it will erase it?
<andresmh> ah i see
<mkoehler> your kernels would be alright
<mkoehler> let me think for one sec
<andresmh> i actually don't care that much about windows anymore, but what are the advantages of overriding the local modified version?
<mkoehler> ok, in your case I'd probably just keep your old file
<mkoehler> I don't think the format of the grub file has changed at all
<mkoehler> and you'd probably lose access to windows if you overwrite it
<andresmh> ok, i'm following your advice then
<mkoehler> if you don't overwrite it, you can just run the grub updater and have it add the most recent kernel
<mkoehler> kernel(s)
<DanaG> I usually do "show differences".
<andresmh> ah
<andresmh> i actually always have to run grub udater because whenever installing a new kernel, it never adds it to grub
<mkoehler> ah ok
<bjorkintosh> safe upgrade certainly did not work.
<bjorkintosh> i'm still on jaunty.
<mkoehler> I think there was some confusion there
<mkoehler> safe-upgrade doesn't do anything to the distribution
<mkoehler> you have to do a dist-upgrade for that
<Polterge|st> ok I had errors saying my system might be in an unusable state because apturl didn't install so I went into the terminal and manually created the folder it asked for since it could not create it
<Polterge|st> and then I used sudo aptitude install apturl
<mkoehler> and did that work?
<Polterge|st> it is removing a bunch of stuff right now but probably going to install apturl
<mkoehler> ok, good
<Polterge|st> it looks like it is anyway
<DanaG> What is it removing?
<mkoehler> little buggy, I don't know why there'd be permissions errors
<mkoehler> permission* errors
<DanaG> In my case, I did sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge apturl apturl-common.  then I just went into aptitude, and installed the updated apturl.
<mkoehler> sounds good to me
<Dr_Willis> Hmm still no laserjet 6l
<Polterge|st> ok this is the error it is giving me...
<Polterge|st> saying that it cannot create ./usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/AptUrl/gtk
<Polterge|st> although I know for a fact it should
<mkoehler> all I've got is check your permissions on that folder
<DanaG> Notice the leading dot.
<mkoehler> touche
<DanaG> That's not supposed to be there.  That's most likely the bug itself.
<mkoehler> nice catch Dana
<DanaG> weird... the policykit authorizations control thingy doesn't show devicekit stuff
<mkoehler> if you try running it from the shell at /
<mkoehler> then you might be fine
<Polterge|st> hmm
<Polterge|st> I might try that
<mkoehler> (but the bug should still be tagged if someone hasn't posted it already on launchpad)
<Polterge|st> that and if this doesn't work I might try the safe upgrade
<oldude67> has anyone else get this error with updates today?  Replaced by files in installed package apturl-common ...
<oldude67> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apturl_0.4.0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<oldude67>  error creating directory `./usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/AptUrl/gtk': No such file or directory
<mkoehler> that wouldn't fix your problem
<oldude67> oops sorry for the spam
<DanaG> Something in postinst or postrm seems to be broken.
<mkoehler> haha
<Polterge|st> yeah
<mkoehler> everyone seems to be having the same problem
<Lars_G> Hey all.
<oldude67> ok, then its not just me..lol
<Lars_G> Three quickies regarding +1 current on a netbook.
<mkoehler> try going to the root dir 'cd /' and then run dpkg from there
<Polterge|st> yeah it is happening on my system too
<Lars_G> a) Where the fuck is xorg.conf now? o.O can't find it!
<Lars_G> b) It's ignoring the go to sleep on ac power settings, is there any cli way I can stop go to sleep for now until I fix it?
<cwillu> Lars_G, there hasn't been one to speak of for a while now
<mkoehler> uh, should still be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mkoehler> for the old versions
<Polterge|st> I will try using the update manager
<Lars_G> cwillu: what's used now?
<cwillu> Lars_G, auto-configuration, for the last several releases of ubuntu :p
<Polterge|st> possibly a new version of the file could be in repos
<Lars_G> oh my....
<Lars_G> cwillu: So question c) how do I reactivate middle-click-by-tapping-TR-corner on my touchpad is answered with "rewrite the autoconf scripts" ?
<cwillu> Lars_G, re: sleep, there's stuff that's being unbroken in the interaction between gnome-power and Xorg:  one is removing hacks, the other is fixing the stuff that made those hacks necessary.  The side effect is that currently its broken for a lot of people
<Lars_G> cwillu: Is autoconf done by xorg, from C code, or provided to xorg from scripts?
<cwillu> Lars_G, xorg.conf files are still respected, but there are other mechanisms which are preferred
<Lars_G> cwillu: Ok for B it'll take time and a few xorg builds. thanks
<cwillu> !info mousetweaks
<ubottu> mousetweaks (source: mousetweaks): mouse accessibility enhancements for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.91-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 362 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<Lars_G> cwillu: My question is, how can I learn those mechanisms? I'd like to tweak them, I'm a tweaker. :P
<Lars_G> ok that's a package
<cwillu> one sec :)
<cwillu> Lars_G, ^^^ should provide a gui that will configure that in an easy fashion.
<Lars_G> sigh the network is very slow right now, I might cancel the update, to install that one, thank you
<cwillu> trying to remember the relevant files
<Polterge|st> ok tried it from /
<Polterge|st> to no avail
<Polterge|st> I wonder if there is a way to force it to install
<Lars_G> cwillu: Just give me one or two relevan files, I'll follow the trail, I'm used to doing that
<cwillu> Lars_G, /etc/hal/fdi/policy I believe
<Lars_G> eh.....
<Lars_G> cwillu: wasn't hal being phased out in karmic?
<mkoehler> personally, I'd just file the bug on launchpad, let the motu guys fix the packaging issue, and then install it =)
<Polterge|st> well it means I cannot reboot until then
<cwillu> Lars_G, yes
<Polterge|st> lol
<cwillu> Lars_G, follow the scent :p
<cwillu> it'll work in largely the same way
<Lars_G> mkoehler: motu? as in mark of the unicorn?
<Lars_G> cwillu: ... using the same config files?
<cwillu> masters of the universe
<Lars_G> for backwards compatibility...
<cwillu> Lars_G, follow the scent
<Lars_G> ok I'll follow that scent
<Lars_G> thanks cwillu
<mkoehler> https://launchpad.net/~motu
<Lars_G> good, I doubted mark of the unicorn cared about anything other than making piles of money
<mkoehler> heh
<Lars_G> Dang I love screen
<Lars_G> cwillu: while the xorg-gnome brokerage persists, is there any way I can fondle xorg directly to disable sleep?
<Polterge|st> when I issue "dpkg --unpack /var/cache/apt/archives/apturl_0.4.0ubuntu3_all.deb" to the terminal without the quotes .... it says "Unpacking replacement apturl ..." and then it says "Replaced by files in installed package apturl-common ..."
<Polterge|st> and then after that it gives me that error
<Polterge|st> "error creating directory `./usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/AptUrl/gtk' : No such file or directory "
<Polterge|st> does this mean it installed it with a replacement archive ?
<Polterge|st> and possibly the apturl_0.4.0ubuntu3_all.deb is deprecated ?
<Polterge|st> also would it be wise to su to root in the terminal to run "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<Polterge|st> just to make sure it installed everything or most things
<Polterge|st> I will try running the system testing prog
<Polterge|st> maybe that can help
<Polterge|st> it seems like there is only one package that isn't updating
<Polterge|st> apturl
<Polterge|st> I guess I could try to use the package installer or file roller
<Polterge|st> maybe that might work
<bjorkintosh> my box steadfastly refuses to move from jaunty to koala
<Polterge|st> ah
<Polterge|st> that package is not an Ubuntu package
<Polterge|st> it is a Debian package
<Polterge|st> even though Ubuntu is based upon Debian
<Polterge|st> it makes the distinction
<mkoehler> bjorkintosh: sudo update-manager -d
<mkoehler> it doesn't want to move to karmic because it's not released yet, you have to add the -d onto the end of the command
<Polterge|st> ah
<Polterge|st> it IS that period before the folder name
<mkoehler> if you do that, it'll say that there's a new distribution available
<Polterge|st> solution ...
<Polterge|st> extract it to the actual folder
<Polterge|st> perhaps without the period
<Polterge|st> I will try that
<mkoehler> yeah
<Polterge|st> is there a way to make dpkg do that ?
<Polterge|st> like specify a path ?
<Polterge|st> instead of installing to that path
<Polterge|st> that would be the solution I think
<Lars_G> Polterge|st: you could extract the package somewhere and copy the files over
<Polterge|st> that is what I am going to do
<Lars_G> with "dpkg -x"
<Polterge|st> I am about to try and copy the folder
<Polterge|st> basically I should move that folder to merge it with /usr/lib
<Polterge|st> then it will probably be in the right spot
<Lars_G> of course, there might be problems if the package has a pre/post install script since it wont be run
<Polterge|st> there has to be a way to force it to install
<Lars_G> And be aware that it can depend on different builds of libraries than you have and thus refuse to run
<eurythmia_> it seems as though the picard package is broken ... I installed it, and tried to run it ... I got this error message: http://www.pastebin.ca/1551060
<billybigrigger> what is the line in xorg.conf to enable ctrl-alt-delete?
<Logi> billybigrigger: http://www.google.com/search?q=what%20is%20the%20line%20in%20xorg.conf%20to%20enable%20ctrl-alt-delete?&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<billybigrigger> Logi: hehe i was googling the wrong words :)
<Logi> yeah, some times the exact question you'd ask a person works nicely
<Pici> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Logi> I've some times asked (in other channels), looked at my question, googled it, and found the answer
<billybigrigger> Logi: i'll start trying that
<billybigrigger> i've never actually considered it :)
<Polterge|st> ok I am watching my machine intently to see if it is going to do this for me
<Polterge|st> it looks like it is processing something
<Polterge|st> I extracted the deb file to my home folder and moved all of the files to that directory
<Polterge|st> and then I did "sudo tar -xvzf *.gz"
 * Logi goes to watch another episode of Torchwood
<Polterge|st> and then I ran the debian-binary
<Polterge|st> so far no errors
<Polterge|st> I will run sudo aptitude update again
<Polterge|st> and see if that file shows up this time
<Polterge|st> I may have solved the problem
<Polterge|st> I will find out
<Polterge|st> it is not giving me the message it was giving me before
<Polterge|st> this time it found an extra update too
<Polterge|st> probably a good sign
<Polterge|st> :D :D :D
<Polterge|st> it worked!
<Polterge|st> no errors at all
<Polterge|st> now to issue the upgrade command again
<Polterge|st> and this time it will tell me if there is anything that was left out
<Polterge|st> that is the fix
<mkoehler> good deal
<Polterge|st> :D
<Polterge|st> ok so everyone follow my lead on that...
<Polterge|st> if you have that problem simply create the folder without the period
<Lars_G> Polterge|st: if you've installed the package by hand by decompressing it, dpkg wont consider it installed, if it's a dependency to some other packages it'll fail
<Polterge|st> no I mean the updater isn't showing it now
<Polterge|st> it updated it
<Polterge|st> via the updater
<Polterge|st> before it would not do that
<Polterge|st> it did now though
<Polterge|st> meaning it fixed that problem
<Lars_G> great
<Polterge|st> it was just an error or bug that was preventing the original package from installing via the updater
<Polterge|st> and now I got past it
<Polterge|st> so it installed from the updater now without the error
<Polterge|st> it is as simple as extracting the files to the home folder and then moving them to the path name /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/AptUrl/gtk
<Polterge|st> and then do sudo tar -xvzf *gz
<Polterge|st> it will decompress the directory structures of the archives there
<Polterge|st> and then just enter "debian-binary"
<Polterge|st> and then update as normal
<Polterge|st> the secret is that the contained archives have to extract to that folder
<Polterge|st> once that happens the debian-binary can check the version of them and verify them
<Polterge|st> and from that point the updater acknowledges it
<Polterge|st> and now it is actually telling me that 0 packages need to be installed or updated
<Polterge|st> :)
<Polterge|st> woohoo my first bugfix on Karmic
<Polterge|st> :P
<mkoehler> nicely done
<Polterge|st> thx
<Polterge|st> hee
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> ok next step
<Polterge|st> I must update dvede
<Polterge|st> likely from add / remove
<Polterge|st> now since I did this in gnome of course I cannot access the run box but when I log out and log back in that will probably be fixed as what is in memory now is no longer on the hard drive and has been updated
<Polterge|st> similar to how when firefox is updated you must close it
<Polterge|st> and then reopen it to use it
<Polterge|st> because files that were being used get replaced
<Polterge|st> so here goes
<Polterge|st> wish me luck
<Polterge|st> and X came back up
<Polterge|st> :)
<mkoehler> nice
<Polterge|st> and it is logging in ...
<Polterge|st> "D
<Polterge|st> :D
<Polterge|st> now to change my gdm theme
<Polterge|st> the fast user switch applet encountered an error
<Polterge|st> asked me if I wanted to delete it
<Polterge|st> from the landing rather
<Polterge|st> but see this is why I like cairo-dock
<Polterge|st> just in case
<Polterge|st> the other thing is that I never used to use fast user switcher anyway
<Polterge|st> it wasn't even on my panel
<Polterge|st> hence it probably isn't going to hurt anything
<Polterge|st> my hard drive light is active though and doing something so it is probablyconfiguring something
<Polterge|st> since it is a first run since the upgrade
<Polterge|st> hmm ok new problems
<Polterge|st> it did say apturl failed to update even though I no longer have that error
<Polterge|st> and now nautilus is going into a crash loop
<Polterge|st> launching and crashing
<drs305> Polterge|st: Is it nautilus or are your panels cycling?
<Polterge|st> it is nautilus
<drs305> Opening dozens of instances?
<Polterge|st> I'm yep
<Polterge|st> over and over and over and over
<Polterge|st> in the gnome panel
<drs305> Ok, can you still open a terminal with that going on?
<Polterge|st> yes
<Polterge|st> I tried killall nautilus
<Polterge|st> and tried "
<Polterge|st> ps -A
<drs305> killall gnome-panel   repeatedly until it stops
<drs305> Wait, is it nautilus or flashing panels?
<drs305> Dozens of nautilus icons in the panel or the panels constantly flashing on and off.
<Polterge|st> naaa dozens of nautilus icons loading
<Polterge|st> as if it was trying to load
<Polterge|st> and it would crash
<drs305> killall nautilus repeatedly until you get a  none open message.
<drs305> Execute it once then just arrow up to repeat it.
<drs305> I usually have to do it 5-8 times.
<Polterge|st> ok did that
<drs305> Eventually they should stop and slowly disappear.
<Polterge|st> is there a way to redo the update ?
<Polterge|st> like to go through installing and configuring all of the packages again ?
<drs305> Once you get them closed we can fix it one of two ways.
<Polterge|st> maybe this time it will register apturl
<Polterge|st> what is the first way ?
<drs305> Do you have your Desktop turned off?  (gconf-editor)
<Polterge|st> yes
<Polterge|st> well it is set to not allow drawing to desktop
<drs305> gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences
<Polterge|st> I was previously using the wallpaper addon in compiz which is why I did that
<drs305> Enable the desktop:  show_desktop
<drs305> That is one way to stop if from happening each time a kernel updates.
<Polterge|st> is it a permanent or temp fix ?
<drs305> You have to do it with each kernel update until they fix it.
<drs305> The other is to edit this file (and you can leave the desktop off):
<Polterge|st> which file ?
<Polterge|st> I did the gconf thing but ...
<Polterge|st> I don't know how permanent that will be
<drs305> gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop
<drs305> Change:  X-GNOME-AutoRestart=true   >>   X-GNOME-AutoRestart=false
<drs305> Same holds true though. With each kernel update you will have to change the setting.  If you remember, you can make the change BEFORE you reboot to prevent it.
<drs305> Actually, the Desktop off is permanent, but you have to display your Desktop...
<Polterge|st> ah
<Polterge|st> basically go into recovery and go into nano
<Polterge|st> and possibly change the line before X starts
<drs305> I have a shortcut that opens the file on my panel. New kernel update, click the shortcut.
<drs305> It really should get fixed though...
<drs305> No, you can do it when you update. Install the kernel, then just don't reboot until you have made the change.
<Polterge|st> ah
<Polterge|st> ok
<drs305> Notes are wonderful things -- so are shortcuts.  ;-)
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> ok cool now it works
<Polterge|st> I am checking for new updates again
<Polterge|st> will try to fix AptUrl
<Polterge|st> I think I need to try and re set it up
<Polterge|st> the updater messages went away earlier when I used my workaround
<Polterge|st> it was giving me an error and I managed to get rid of the error
<Polterge|st> I just need to make Ubuntu acknowledge that it is installed now
<drs305> There was a link to a workaround on here earlier today and on the ubuntu forums. It was a bug report, and I remember the solution was Post 7 and a Post 8 correction.
<drs305> It involved purging apturl and then reinstalling. Is that the one you used?
<Polterge|st> naaa
<Polterge|st> I came up with a manual one
<Polterge|st> I can do that though
<Polterge|st> would not be difficult to do
<Polterge|st> I am trying to get my nvidia driver working now
<Polterge|st> 190
<Polterge|st> I am wondering if envyNG might be the way to go
<Polterge|st> since this one window is not responding
<Polterge|st> I will try purging apturl btw
<Polterge|st> and reinstalling it
<Polterge|st> drs305 can you get me a link to that fix ?
<drs305> Polterge|st:  Yeah, hold on.
<joejc> does the new post boot bootloader load after the kernel?
<Polterge|st> I think I just found it actually
<drs305> Polterge|st: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed]
<drs305> Post 8 fixes a Post 7 typo. It worked for some but not all.
<drs305> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<daurn> hi
<daurn> I'm trying to uppgrade my juanty system to karmic
<daurn> but I always seem to get No new release available
<mkoehler> sudo update-manager -d
<drs305> daurn: Check out this link http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3
<sebsebseb> drs305: that's old
<drs305> Although it's actually to Alpha 4.
<sebsebseb> daurn: alpha4 is  the current one, but  Thursday Alpha 5 is out
<drs305> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<daurn> theres nothing different about my update manager when I do that
<sebsebseb> daurn: This  Thursday and Alpha 5 gets released
<sebsebseb> daurn: you have to change some option so it shows development releases to, or something like that
<daurn> isn't that what the -d does?
<mkoehler> yeah, it's supposed to
<brassmaster> unless you're already at the latest dev release, too
<daurn> well thats my problem: it doesn't :P; same story with do-release-upgrade
<daurn> I think its something to do with my network connection
<mkoehler> I upgraded through jaunty to karmic and I used that command
<brassmaster> do you not have a connection to the internet?
<daurn> how do you think I'm on irc.
<mkoehler> yeah...
<Polterge|st> I am going to try and drop to root recorvery console to install my 185 nvidia driver since it was not letting me activate it in Gnome
<Polterge|st> that worked earlier
<daurn> but the connection my computer is using is very restricted
<brassmaster> excuse me. I just figured that with a comment like "I think it might be my network connection" on the topic of not being able to do an upgrade, you might not have thought to check that.
<alteregoa> i smoke a gun
<daurn> I had to tunnel through 3 ssh connections to get on irc :P
<mkoehler> uh
<alteregoa> daurn are you in china?
<brassmaster> did you forward irc ports through ssh?
<alteregoa> or burma?
<daurn> at uni :P
<brassmaster> you will need http to use update servers.
<brassmaster> what?
<mkoehler> port 80 / 8080
<brassmaster> in our country, those are some of the most wide open networks.
<brassmaster> don't know why http would be blocked on a university campus.
<daurn> here you have to use 2 proxies to get out onto the net, they allow http and SOME https only
<brassmaster> they would have to be specifically blocking ubuntu sites.
<daurn> anyway, I was looking for a more manual way to upgrade
<Polterge|st> ok I will try to reboot and maybe this time it will let me activate those drivers
<mkoehler> that'd be called an intranet :-)
<Polterge|st> if not then I have to uninstall them and try again
<daurn> otherwise how can I upgrade via an ssh connection?
<brassmaster> you need to tunnel http over ssh to a web proxy.
<brassmaster> albeit a non-restrictive one.
<mkoehler> I've got a better solution for you since you don't seem to have any access to internet
<daurn> I was more looking for instructions on how to use a SOCKS proxy with do-release-upgrade
<mkoehler> if you really really want karmic, backup your files and download the iso http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1893
<daurn> I'll try and get socks working
<mkoehler> mmhmmm... have fun
<aprilhare> having problems upgrading to karmic
<mkoehler> how so?
<aprilhare> it has problems connecting to the repos and fails
<aprilhare> at least it did so last night
<mkoehler> are you tunneled through 3 layers of ssh too?
<mkoehler> heh, just kidding
<aprilhare> ?
<aprilhare> :)
<aprilhare> should I be? ;)
<mkoehler> if you want to have fun like our friend daurn, then sure
<mkoehler> do you have any debug output
<aprilhare> mkoehler: i'll try now and get you some
<aprilhare> working now
<aprilhare> never mind :)
<mkoehler> ok good deal
<aprilhare> tex4ht and tex4ht-common are no longer supported?
<aprilhare> hmm
<aprilhare> whatever they were :)
<mkoehler> and that's the reason why....
<JamesB192> document formatting packges? j/k I don't know.
<aprilhare> oh what fun: "TeX4ht - a system for authoring hypertext with TeX and friends"
<mkoehler> sounds like a kid's tv show
<mkoehler> haha
<Polterge|st> drs305 ok now apt-get locks up
<Polterge|st> probably because of my "workaround" earlier
<aprilhare> openoffice.org - have the packages changed? its promising to remove lots of em and replace some of them
<drs305> Polterge|st: I didn't get that problem using the link.
<Polterge|st> it got rid of the error message and forced it to download but ...
<aprilhare> cause i want OOo when i'm finished
<Polterge|st> I need to go to that folder and manually remove the files since I extracted them and put them there
<drs305> aprilhare: Yes they have, although I am battling dependencies for it at the moment.
<aprilhare> oh dear
<aprilhare> i need OOo and i can't afford to lose
<drs305> aprilhare: I may have just been me. OO is still working, I just can't update it.
 * aprilhare is hesitant
<drs305> aprilhare: I tried to update and it just wouldn't let me. It didn't break anything. But if you really need it, I don't think there is anything major in the updates.
<aprilhare> i know i needed a fix for an OOo bug under AMD64 - tables disappearing from documents
<aprilhare> like everything it was upstream
<aprilhare> why the hell is it removing supertuxkart?
<aprilhare> :)
<aprilhare> and warzone2100 too
<aprilhare> *canceled* do not trust!
<Polterge|st> I think I am going to manually have to remove apturl in order to get apt-get to work again
<Amaranth> aprilhare: try aptitude or the update-manager upgrader
<aprilhare> Amaranth: that was using the update-manager upgrader
<Polterge|st> since trying to use apt-get to remove apturl was locking my system up I will try with aptitude
<Polterge|st> it seems to work
<Polterge|st> sudo aptitude clean or sudo apt-get clean locks my system up
<Polterge|st> I have to skip it for now
<alteregoa> fascinating
<Polterge|st> I am thinking I will have to completely get rid of that apturl directory manually using midnight commander since I have that installed
<Polterge|st> I that would be an easy way to do it
<Polterge|st> in other words I need to clean that off the system manually since the apt-get clean locks up the system
<Polterge|st> and then I need to run through setting up the packages on the system again
<jml> is apturl generally broken or just for me?
<Polterge|st> for everyone
<jml> thanks.
<Polterge|st> well at least it appears to not be getting the apturl crash report on boot now
<Polterge|st> I stand corrected
<Polterge|st> I spoke too soon
<Polterge|st> oh wait
<Polterge|st> that is wifi radar
<Polterge|st> ok I need to ask a good question ...
<Polterge|st> when you use "sudo apt-get clean" what does it clean ?
<Polterge|st> which directory or file(s)
<jml> Polterge|st, /var/cache/apt/archives/ and others
<jml> /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/ too
<jml> (I found this out by running 'sudo strace apt-get clean')
<Polterge|st> ok the reason I ask is because I am trying to manually do a sudo apt-get clean because the command is freezing up my computer
<Polterge|st> therefore I have to verbosely do it all by hand
<Polterge|st> would it be safe to say that deleting all the archives in those folders would do the job ?
<DanaG> try aptitude clean?
<jml> Polterge|st, I would be reluctant to delete them manually, even though it's probably safe.
<jml> Polterge|st, the output of 'sudo strace apt-get clean' would be helpful in debugging why it's causing your computer to freeze
<Polterge|st> it is more of a matter of have to
 * jml gets side-tracked on trying to debug podsleuth.
<Polterge|st> ok let me ask another question jml
<Polterge|st> do you have a file named /etc/debian_version
<jml> I do.
<Polterge|st> ok just making sure
<Polterge|st> I did not want to delete anything that shouldn't be deleted
<Polterge|st> can you do me a favor and open it up and tell me what it says
<jml> $ cat /etc/debian_version
<jml> squeeze/sid
<Polterge|st> ok cool
<Polterge|st> just making sure
<Polterge|st> I tried to manually clean it
<Polterge|st> I will see if this helps
<Polterge|st> I tried to get rid of all remnants of the other way I installed that archive before
<Polterge|st> hmm ok now I get a stack trace when I try to use sudo apt-get autoremove
<Polterge|st> could anyone look at this and tell me how to fix it perhaps ?
<Polterge|st> actually it is a traceback
<Polterge|st> jml can you do me another favor ? look in /usr/bin and tell me if there is a file named pycentral
<jml> Polterge|st, there is
<jml> Polterge|st, I strongly recommend not deleting random files from your system.
<Polterge|st> ok and what about in /usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py
<Polterge|st> do you have that file also ?
<jml> I do.
<jml> that was your last free question, I'm afraid :)
<Polterge|st> I am just checking to see which files do not belong
<Polterge|st> earlier I unzipped the apturl into the python2.6 folder and ran the debian_binary file manually
<Polterge|st> and I think it may have copied some files or settings somewhere
<Polterge|st> until I remove those files or settings I cannot use "sudo apt-get clean"
<Polterge|st> it will lock up the system
<Polterge|st> and it cannot configure apt-url until then
<jml> Polterge|st, I see.
<burner> is alt+f2 broken for anyone else?
<Polterge|st> burner that is from Gnome getting replaced probably
<Polterge|st> has to deal with python
<burner> how do i fix it?
<Polterge|st> pycentral or something
<Polterge|st> try logging out and rebooting
<burner> i've done that a few times
<Polterge|st> if you just updated that is normal
<Polterge|st> hmmm
<Polterge|st> maybe try this here ....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed]
<burner> i have no alt+f1, alt+f2... but my ctrl+alt+d works for desktop
<burner> what's that have to do with keyboard shortcuts?
<Polterge|st> well the keyboard shortcuts may be tied to Gnome
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/398826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398826 in gnome-panel "run application broken when setting background color set to "solid color"" [Low,Triaged]
<Polterge|st> if they are then it could have to do with python
<burner> thanks :)
<Polterge|st> http://pastebin.com/m6a85f211
<burner> odd bug to find where the panel needs to have "none" for a background
<Polterge|st> that is the problem I am having
<burner> i'm such a happier gnome user with alt+f2 :)
<Polterge|st> would anyone know how to fix that ?
<burner> got me on that.. why remove apturl?
<Polterge|st> because I need to reinstall it
<Polterge|st> and I cannot configure it until I remove it completely
<Polterge|st> if I do not then sudo apt-get clean locks my system up
<DanaG> sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge apturl
<DanaG> that'll force-remove apturl.
<DanaG> then use aptitude to just plain install the new version.
<Polterge|st> I'm pretty sure it would work if I just can get this removed
<Polterge|st> it still won't do it
<Polterge|st> man I have hit a roadblocl
<Polterge|st> cannot go any further until I can do this
<Polterge|st> roadblock even
<Polterge|st> http://pastebin.com/m6a85f211 that is what the errors look like
<Polterge|st> ok I think I may have a solution that could work but it will require someone giving me a copy of the two files that are messed up
<Polterge|st> from karmic
<Polterge|st> someone who has apturl installed probably could put a copy of pycentral and ConfigParser.py in a tarball
<Polterge|st> and then send it to me
<Polterge|st> in theory these files have a default setup when they are installed and I am guessing that overwriting them with a stock file from Karmic would likely be like having a fresh install
<Polterge|st> and most likely it would remove the errors
<alteregoa> atheism is  a non-prophet organisation
<cdE|Woozy> haha
<cdE|Woozy> does users-admin fail to open the first time you logged in with "couldn't load configuration - an unknown error occurred" for anybody else? it works fine after that, but fails the first time
<AnAnt> why do I get this when I run apt-get dist-upgrade:
<AnAnt> The following packages will be REMOVED: empathy libempathy-gtk25 libempathy27
<nhasian> AnAnt, it always wants to do that to empathy
<nhasian> just reinstall it afterwards and all is well
<Gnome64> Todays upgrade triggered that when you do apt-get dist-upgrade, just notice that myself after removing my Empathy without notice ;)
<Gnome64> There is not Gtalk in Empathy after the update :|
<Gnome64> pretty strange
<alteregoa> amazing how the Jews, Christians, and Muslims have so much heritage in common, yet it seems they're always killing each other
<Gnome64> alteregoa: please no. change the subject.
<Polterge|st> man this is frustrating
<Polterge|st> I accidentally screwed up earlier and unpacked apturl_0.4.0ubuntu3_all.deb to /usr/lob/python2.6/dist-packages/AptUrl/gtk and I ran the debian_binary file in there thinking it would be an install script and I did decompress both the data and control files because it was not installing via dpkg via the update manager
<Polterge|st> anyway then the update manager installed the other AptUrl program apturl-common
<Polterge|st> before it was giving me errors and would not install it until after I did that ... then I started getting these errors : http://pastebin.com/m6a85f211
<Polterge|st> and I managed to get someone to send me ConfigParser.py and pycentral but it was from another version of Ubuntu so clearly not what I really need
<Polterge|st> I am wondering if anyone in here who is running karmic who already has apturl installed could send me those two files
<AnAnt> anyone got a problem in upgrading apturl ?
<Polterge|st> yes
<Polterge|st> and here is the fix
<Polterge|st> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed]
<Polterge|st> number 8
<Polterge|st> however ...
<Polterge|st> I need to replace my ConfigParser.py and pycentral files
<Polterge|st> before I can do that
<Michalxo> what does apturl do?
<Polterge|st> I need a copy of those files from Karmic
<AnAnt> Polterge|st: why ?
<Polterge|st> from someone who already has it apturl installed
<Polterge|st> because my version are messed up
<Polterge|st> I managed to get sudo apt-get clean to not freeze my computer up
<Polterge|st> now I need to replace those files with native versions from Karmic
<Polterge|st> once I do that I might be able to finish uninstalling and purging apturl and follow the instructions on the website
<Ian_> any word on ati HD 4870 and 2.6.31 yet?
<AnAnt> Polterge|st: probably reinstall python2.6-minimal ?
<Polterge|st> maybe so
<Polterge|st> AnAnt
<Polterge|st> I have to see if I can remove it first
<Polterge|st> I might not be able to remove it without native Karmic versions of those two files
<AnAnt> sudo apt-get --reinstall python2.6-minimal
<AnAnt> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.6-minimal
<Polterge|st> I will try that and see if it helps
<AnAnt> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.6-minimal python-central
<Polterge|st> hmmm
<Polterge|st> it would not let me a moment ago
<Polterge|st> hopefully that works
<Polterge|st> here is the error it is giving me now http://pastebin.com/m1b0903d
<Polterge|st> that is what I need to fix
<Polterge|st> does anyone know how to fix that ?
<AnAnt> nope, did you reinstall python2.6-minimal & python-central ?
<Polterge|st> yes
<AnAnt> try removing apturl & installing it again as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed]
<Michalxo> well.. only upgrading part is broken.. so what's wrong with older version?
<Polterge|st> I know that there has to be a file stored somewhere regarding that
<Polterge|st> somewhere on the system
<Polterge|st> it labels apturl-common as not installed and not removed
<Polterge|st> and it cannot configure it because of saying that " dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script:Exec format error"
<Polterge|st> and then under that it says "dpkg: error processing apturl (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Polterge|st> apturl
<Polterge|st> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Polterge|st> that is the whole message
<Polterge|st> I am wondering if it is possible that maybe I need to download the apturl-common package from Jaunty's repositories and extract it and run its post install script
<Polterge|st> my guess is that maybe I installed apturl the wrong way and didn't fully install it and did so before the previous version was uninstalled
<Polterge|st> and maybe this is why it is giving me errors now
<catweazle> Polterge|st: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed]
<Michalxo> Polterge|st, I have errors too
<Michalxo> nothing to worry about ;)
<Michalxo> bug - resolved by catweazle 's link ;)
<Polterge|st> honestly I don't know how to fix this
<Polterge|st> I think I'm giving up
<Polterge|st> I've wasted too much time on this
<Polterge|st> I think I will use the broken filter as Ubuntu suggested and try to find all of the broken packages on my system and remove them and see if it will let me start the updater over
<Polterge|st> upgrade process rather
<Polterge|st> they need a tool for Ubuntu that does that
<Polterge|st> something that ... no matter what
<Polterge|st> even if the postscript is not there will delete certain files from the environment path folders
<Polterge|st> in order to clean up the system and repair itself
<Polterge|st> I am shocked that they don't have that
<Michalxo> empathy sux :( not very keen on saying that.... gajim still beats it...
<alteregoa> sometime i wonder why something gets changed if it works?
<alteregoa> don't touch a working program, debug it, but don't add additional bugs, rule #1 of a programmer with knowledge, btu hobby programmers do not obey it
<eagles0513875> morning
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: morning
<alteregoa> this apturl bug is ludicrous sorry haha, whatever
<eagles0513875> how goes it gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: all depends on what they did. if it was upgraded to newer version yes it can get buggy however remember all code for anything has bugs
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: whats wrong with apturl?
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> which bug
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: asking because of what you stated :)
<eagles0513875> apturl what is that
<eagles0513875> if you dont mind me asking
<eagles0513875> is it links to the repos and or what
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: for the most part. it has a few jobs
<eagles0513875> hehe who broke the urls to the repos :P
<gnomefreak> ok what version of cups do you have?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: not sure let me check
<eagles0513875> haha
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: stupid question which i know ill probably get berated for but can i use kubuntu repos on debian
<gnomefreak> apturl looks to be mvo's baby
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yes but i wouldnt do that
<eagles0513875> outa curiosity why not
<gnomefreak> asking for problems to say the least
<Michalxo> what the hell?
<Michalxo> I suggest that Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex continue using Pidgin by default. I look forward to working with the Empathy and Pidgin developers, if invited, to design solutions to their usability problems.
<Michalxo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<Michalxo> empathy is in development for 2 years?
<Michalxo> (already)
 * eagles0513875 goes to download the karmic iso to make another karmic vm
<eagles0513875> seems like the guest addons screwed up me resolution
<gnomefreak> Michalxo: please see #ubuntu for questions regaurding that
<eagles0513875> on vbox :(
<gnomefreak> Michalxo: we are strictly a Karmic support channel
<Michalxo> gnomefreak, I don't see a reason why I should "ask/mention" .. isn't empathy in karmic by default? :-)
<gnomefreak> Michalxo: hotsure but either way you did not ask about karmic
<Michalxo> well.. I am using it after all ;)
<Michalxo> and gathering info about empathy... still not mature enough.. though :(
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: may i pm ya
<gnomefreak> Michalxo: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic since it does not relate to support for Karmic
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yeah
<gnomefreak> Michalxo: there are ways of finding out. check live cd or check the wiki might help
<Michalxo> gnomefreak, ok thanks :)
<Michalxo> gnomefreak, I am on karmic already ;) about 1,5-2 months ;) and have here emapthy :) I was just shocked, that they wanted to bring it up in ibex already...
<gnomefreak> i need to know versions of cups and cupsddk everyone has
<dabukalam> i don't get it. karmic WILL break?
<gnomefreak> its possibile what you read was wrong or old
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: of course it will
<dabukalam> gnomefreak: can you elaborate?
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: not really all depends on what programs you use and what is wrong with them but since we are still fairly early in devel cycle things will break
<dabukalam> oh ok. that's what it means
<dabukalam> yeah things will break...
<dabukalam> but the whole thing isn't broken ;)
<dabukalam> another question
<gnomefreak> things will and are broken
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: depends if the kernel is broken
<dabukalam> aren't things a bit behind schedule?
<gnomefreak> there are still a few bugs in kenel that might be blocking b1 release however i havent been here in a day or 2
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: i did not say that
<dabukalam> what?
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: i did not say it is behind schedule
<dabukalam> oh... yeah... i was just asking
<dabukalam> because usually it's beta by under 2 months before release
<dabukalam> but it seems it's still at alpha
<Michalxo> dabukalam, it worths a try liveCD and upgrade it.. you'll see the differences :)
<Michalxo> dabukalam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule :)
<dabukalam> :D I won't do that on my every-day laptop
<Michalxo> well.. I do :D
<dabukalam> so boot time is EVEN faster than jaunty?
<Michalxo> i think by 2-5secs.. my laptop always boot slow.. :)
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: around 18 seconds here
<dabukalam> you mean total boot time?!
<Michalxo> wow :) significant improvement :)
<dabukalam> holy %$£@!
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: define total boot time
<Michalxo> dabukalam, well.. x-(2 to 5 secs) :) where X is total boot time :D
<dabukalam> i mean BIOS, GRUB (set to 0 secs) , ubuntu, auto-log in, desktop
<LucidFox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability <-- What is this dark theme? Karmic's new default?
<gnomefreak> grub-desktop or to log in dependsing on your set up. i have mine auto most of time
<Michalxo> LucidFox, it's deafult imo.. dark theme (or try shiki colors)
<LucidFox> (incidentally, what's the default theme in a fresh Karmic install?)
<Michalxo> should be in repos too
<dabukalam> gnomefreak: you ahve a solid state or just a normal HDD?
<Michalxo> LucidFox, same old ;)
<LucidFox> Still Human?
<Michalxo> yes
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: normal
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: times will not be same as others
<Michalxo> but still alpha 4 LucidFox :)
<dabukalam> michalxo: but that will change by 10.04
<gnomefreak> can not will
<dabukalam> gnomefreak: specs?
<Michalxo> well.. I don;'t use default.. so it's not important for me :)
<LucidFox> I upgraded from Jaunty two days ago, now I have sound problems in GNOME. The mixer tray icon starts with sound muted, and it has disappeared in Wine.
<LucidFox> And YouTube hangs the Flash plugin when trying to play videos.
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: more htan likely if your system is new than it wont help you but proc=1.3 memory=256
<dabukalam> michalxo: i will rejoice when the default is slick and sexy, because it means i don't have to slow my boot time down sue to gtk/beryl changes
<Michalxo> LucidFox, for great themes see http://www.bisigi-project.org/
<LucidFox> Michalxo> I'm quite satisfied with New Wave, thanks :)
<dabukalam> gnomefreak: let me get this straight. you have a boot time of 18 seconds on a 1.3GHz 256MB build?
<gnomefreak> ext4 is most likely the main reason
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: around 18 secs yes
<LucidFox> I had a similar sound problem before with unstable Jaunty, but a fresh install of stable Jaunty fixed it.
<dabukalam> gnomefreak: okay. well my specs rape yours, so that puts me around 14 seconds :D
 * dabukalam tears up with joy
<LucidFox> Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> thats with autologin but as defautl you will see login on the desktop
<gnomefreak> dabukalam: different for everyone so dont get excited ther is more to it that just proc and memory but those are main 2
<cdE|Woozy> I must be doing something wrong. On my system it takes half a minute just from grub to X starting :o
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<elky> dabukalam, uh... could you avoid that word please.
<dabukalam> elky: rape?
<elky> dabukalam, that one indeed.
<dabukalam> elky: k, sorry :S
<elky> dabukalam, thanks for acknowledging it, apology accepted.
<gnomefreak> whom ever was looking for default empathy here is this Empathy has replaced Pidgin as the default instant messaging client, introducing the Telepathy framework.
<maxb> So, now I've updated to current Karmic, and got the silly little circles in the top left of all my windows..... how do I get the application-specific icons back?
<mac_v> maxb: huh?
<mac_v> human theme?
<LucidFox> Just started smplayer and tried to play a video
<LucidFox> It hangs, and pulseaudio consumes most CPU time
<LucidFox> about 61%
<gnomefreak> mac_v: what version of cups do you have?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: also cupsddk-drivers and supsddk
<maxb> mac_v: Some time in the last 24 hours or so, the top-left icons of all my gnome windows have been replaced will small circles. I dislike it. Yes, it probably is human-theme package. Is there a setting I can frob on a per-user basis?
<gnomefreak> maxb: change the theme and see if it helps
<mac_v> gnomefreak: cups , cupsddk > 1.4.0-3 ,
<mac_v> maxb: that is now how the deafult human theme will behave , there is no setting to change it back
<maxb> gnomefreak: It does. Is there any way to vary just one element of a theme? I'm happy with the defaults in all respects but this
<mac_v> maxb: you can edit the gtkrc file
<mac_v> to have the icons back
<maxb> That will work for me. Sucks for less technical users, though :-(
<mac_v> gnomefreak: why were you asking about the cups?
<mac_v> maxb: pastebin the gtkrc and i'll tell you how
<gnomefreak> mac_v: and printing works?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: hehe , no printer ;p
<gnomefreak> mac_v: just wanted to know
<gnomefreak> :(
<mac_v> maxb: that was a "design decision" because of this bug! > Bug #405426
<Oli``> Sound. I can't play two pulseaudio things at the same time. When I start the second stream, the last thing heard stutters and fades to silence. Example: banshee and mplayer both using native pulseaudio
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405426 in human-gtk-theme "Remove application icons from title bars" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405426
<maxb> mac_v: Thanks for the link. I am learning to loathe the words "design decision"
<mac_v> Oli``: > Bug #411962 , check out my workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411962 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio queues audio and gets locked to the app PID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411962
<LucidFox> How do I regenerate /etc/pulse?
<mac_v> maxb: i know it is a stupid decision too ;) , i'v commented
<LucidFox> er, never mind
<mac_v> Oli``: if the workaround works , attach the folders to the bug report
<LucidFox> *sigh* Looks like I completely broke sound.
<Oli``> mac_v: cheers
<mac_v> LucidFox: what the prob?
<LucidFox> mac_v> I wrote it several times before
 * mac_v doesnt feel like scrolling back ;p
<LucidFox> <LucidFox> I upgraded from Jaunty two days ago, now I have sound problems in GNOME. The mixer tray icon starts with sound muted, and it has disappeared in Wine.
<LucidFox> <LucidFox> I had a similar sound problem before with unstable Jaunty, but a fresh install of stable Jaunty fixed it.
<LucidFox> Also, the pulseaudio process eats all my CPU time
<mac_v> LucidFox: CPU , seems a new issue , i think you need to file a bug for that , if it's not yet reported
<LucidFox> Well, now I've deleted /etc/pulse hoping to regenerate the config files from scratch
<LucidFox> but I can't find a way to do it
<mac_v> LucidFox: hmm! why did you deleted the /etc/pulse? have you tried reinstall via synaptic? that might install the config again
<LucidFox> Reinstall what?
<mac_v> pulseaudio
<LucidFox> I tried sudo aptitude reinstall pulseaudio and sudo aptitude reinstall libpulse0
<LucidFox> The /etc/pulse directory has been created but is still empty
<LucidFox> And I deleted it because I thought, maybe the issue is with my old config files botching the new PulseAudio or something
<mac_v> LucidFox: the old config issue usually is due to file in your ~/.pulse , and not /etc
<maxb> mac_v: I thought I could figure out the gtkrc syntax myself from the package diff,  but the diff is apparently in some theme xml file which I don't understand - can you help? - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31105143/human-theme_0.28.9_0.29ubuntu1.diff.gz
<LucidFox> I tried cleaning ~/.pulse too
<LucidFox> to no effect
<maxb> (right at the end)
<LucidFox> Now that I've deleted the config files, pulseaudio doesn't start at all
<mac_v> maxb: just paste bin the gtkrc file , it is for me easier to instruct you , which line to edit
<maxb> which gtkrc file?
<mac_v> just a sec
<Oli``> mac_v: did you mean for me to attach the ~/.pulse folder (that you deleted)?
<mac_v> Oli``: did removing the ~/.pulse ? solve your problem? if so, attach the folder
<mac_v> maxb: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<maxb> mac_v: the relevant change was not made in that file. It is in the metacity-theme-1.xml fil
<maxb> e
<mac_v> oh oops! yeah , sorry :)
<mac_v> maxb: oh , Ken has just removed the lines ;) , you need to add new lines
<LucidFox> *sigh* I'm tempted to do a clean install.
<LucidFox> Are there candidate CD images for alpha 5 available? I heard something like that
<gnomefreak> LucidFox: you can get the latest iso from the daily built ones
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<LucidFox> Okay, thanks
<LucidFox> I'll try a fresh install from those
<Oli``> mac_v: did work (took a lot of fighting to get pulseaudio to restart) so I'll attach the dir
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<Kano> hi, whats the default pw for live mode to login into text mode? i could set one,but is there a default?
<mac_v> maxb: report a new bug , dont change the bug title ;p
<maxb> I seem to remember being complained at last time I reported a new bug complaining about a design decision :-)
<gnomefreak> alpha 5 is due to be tomorrow
<mac_v> hehe ,;)
<mac_v> maxb: figured out how to revert the icons ? or need help?
<maxb> Yes, what is it with making irritating design decisions late in the cycle?!
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<maxb> mac_v: I decided it looked too complicated for now, and set it aside for this evening
<mac_v> maxb: its not , I'v got the lines *if* you want
<maxb> please!
<mac_v> maxb: then pls pastebin /usr/share/themes/Human/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<maxb> GAAAh
<maxb> !"^&!"^* paste.ubuntu.com won't let me because it's an XML file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * maxb munges it
<mac_v> maxb: hmm the text can be copied and pasted ;)
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263717/
<maxb> I wonder if I could get a patch into pastebinit which automatically prepends "<!-- paste.ubuntu.com is LAME and refuses pastes beginning with <? -->" on any content starting with <? ...... :-)
<Dr_Willis> proberly could
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> or write your own
<Andphe> Hi there
<Andphe> after today's updates, my gnome panel is flickering
<Andphe> everything around is moving with it :)
<Andphe> any idea how can I at least take it down ?
<mac_v> maxb: http://pastebin.com/m7acc78ae
<mac_v> it would have been easier if you had used paste bin :(
<maxb> Andphe: update again, the problem is already fixed
<Andphe> maxb: thanks on it (y)
<Dr_Willis> Updates to the update. :)
<mac_v> maxb: note the change is in the line493-501 onwards, you might
<alteregoa> !seen megaman
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<maxb> mac_v: ok... do I have to put this in /usr/ or is there somewhere I can put it in my homedir?
<mac_v> maxb: you might wanna save it , as updates will overwrite it
<mac_v> maxb: replace the human theme's file with this
<mac_v> maxb: you can create a human clone and use it always from you ~/ , so it wont get overwritten on updates
<mac_v> name needs to be different
<Andphe> already stop flickering :)
<Michalxo> :-O tomorrow alpha 5! :)  btw anyone knows about some info concerning art-drop (work) how is it called?
 * Dr_Willis is confiused.. :)
<Pici> I think Michalxo is asking when the new artwork will drop into Karmic
 * Dr_Willis wonders if hes the only oen that dosent really care about 'new' artwork. :)
<Dr_Willis> i always set my Theme and wallpaper back to what i am used to...
<serp> New artwork on the 10th
<serp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<hfz> hi!
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<mac_v> !schecule > Michalxo:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schecule
<hfz> what schedule?
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<mac_v> !schedule > Michalxo
<ubottu> Michalxo, please see my private message
<Michalxo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> We dont need no steenking Schedule!
<Michalxo> this? :)
<mac_v> ;p
<hfz> what's that?
<mac_v> !schedule > hfz
<ubottu> hfz, please see my private message
<Michalxo> well.. I'd liketo see some info about "WHAT IS that art-drop"
<gnomefreak> just type and read /t
<serp> i can't find any either Michalxo
<hfz> ubottu, where's your PM?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mac_v> Michalxo: what are you asking specifically ?
<hfz> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> I hope the default wallpaper has a cute and cuddly koala bear... :)
<hfz> hahaha
<Michalxo> in general... what it means.. .. what we can expect from it and so on..
<mac_v> hehe , cute :)
<Dr_Willis> not some  eyesoar like the last few releases have had.
<serp> i hope they fix the boot animation
<hfz> official ubuntu koala climb tree ;D
<Dr_Willis> I always disable the boot animation
<Michalxo> something like this? https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Artwork
<Dr_Willis> I did get the grub menu higher res and with a background.
<Michalxo> I meant this https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/F12_Artwork
<mac_v> Michalxo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/
<Michalxo> mac_v, thanks
<mac_v> but the wiki has everything mixed up
<hfz> yeah, thanks mac_v
<hfz> amigos morten_ilre
<Michalxo> balanzan theme is pretty neat :) I was using it a while ago ;)
<hfz> where you found the balanzan theme, michalxo?
<Michalxo> hfz, gimme a sec
<hfz> ok master ;D
<Michalxo> for great themes see http://www.bisigi-project.org/   .. already posted it here few hours before :)
<Michalxo> karmic repositories coming soon.. ;)
<Michalxo> use januty for now
<hfz> thanks for the link ;D
<hfz> i'm also using jaunty
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. that exotic theme at that site... is.. well..  never mind. :)
<cdE|Woozy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263781/ <- I'm getting this when I undock my laptop on karmic, does anyone know which package I should file a bug against?
<hfz> just bug it at launchpad and you will know the solutions
<Dr_Willis> You dont see as many laptops with 'docking stations' any more.
<Dr_Willis> My old laptop had one.. it was handy.. worked as  a spare charger also.. but it had issues when i hotpluged it in (this was 4 yrs ago)
<Dr_Willis> But given it was a $200 extra.. not worth the  cost.
<hfz> hmmmm...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cdE|Woozy> mine cost 130$ extra, I'm quite happy with it :)
<jussi01> Im trying to use the usb creator in kubuntu however the "other" button for slecting the image is greyed out. is it borked for everyone or just me? and is there another option?
<Dr_Willis> I sold mine to a guy wheni sold my laptop to a nother guy.. THEN reaiuzed on the reciept that the store never charged me for the $200 dock station when i bought it. :)
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<Michalxo> gn
 * jussi01 sighs...
<gnomefreak> jussi01: sorry never tried it before
<jussi01> gnomefreak: I assume you are on gnome?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: yep
<jussi01> gnomefreak: could you just open it and see if it works/you can select a .iso image?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: one minute
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> suprisingly quiet in here
<Michalxo> devs do good job! no bugs :D
<gnomefreak> jussi01: ok for source disk other is fine on disk to use it is greyed out
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ok, great
<gnomefreak> is that what you are seeing?
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: yeah ive had no issues since i started on alpha 3
<Michalxo> i had many.. ;P
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: i had the apturl thing and the random py on the system thats not linked to anything
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip: everyone has that
<Michalxo> yeah apturl was here too :)
<Michalxo> $ empathy
<Michalxo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: got that fixed quick here :)
<gnomefreak> Michalxo: that not everyone has :)
<Michalxo> after setting priorities to jabber accounts.. empathy does not start anymore...
<Michalxo> :)
<serp> maybe it didn't like your priorities
<Michalxo> hehe 5 is not a nice number.. yeah :) maybe 2,4 or 8.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: tried renaming ~/.empathy (or whatever its called)
<Michalxo> yeah, same got on my mind now.. but I am just testing empathy...
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: opera all the way here
<Michalxo> hmm
<Michalxo> where should empathy have it's dir?
<Michalxo> it's not in ~/
<Michalxo> found only ~/.gconf/apps/emapthy :-/
<nemo> hilarious
<nemo> update-manager crashes
<nemo> I think "hm, ubuntu might want to know about that"
<mvo> nemo: in --partial-upgrade mode?
<nemo> yep
<nemo> mvo: but what amuses me is that you can't report it since not all your packages are updated
<nemo> that virtually guarantees update-manager crashes won't be reported by the average tester
<mvo> thats what #ubuntu+1 is for ;)
<mvo> but seriously, we try to keep u-m working, that makes everything easier. a fix is going to be uploaded as we speak
<nemo> cool
<Michalxo> nemo, apturl problem was solved ;)
<mvo> bug #422665 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422665 in update-manager "Duplicate id in DistUpgrade.ui" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422665
<nemo> Michalxo: um. wait. what apturl problem?
<nemo> was that what was crashing it?
 * nemo just ran into this
<elliotjhug> Michalxo, was that the apturl problem with './usr/lib'?
<Michalxo> there was one.. in updates.. I haven't got this one..
<nemo> oh well. back to seeing if I can get eclipse running - right now the SWT Gtk package crashes Java6
<Michalxo> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422825
<nemo> oh. and someone really should update evolution-map to 0.27.91 to match evolution 2.27.91
<nemo> right now mapi is just broken
<nemo> I did my own build. works much much better than 0.26
<nemo> for one thing, no massive memory leaks :)
<nemo> and it parses e-mail addresses correctly
<nemo> s/evolution-map/evolution-mapi/
<nemo> mvo: hm. apt-get dist-upgrade   doesn't seem to list as many packages
<nemo> odd
<untitled> hello
<untitled> can u tell me what version of mpd is in karmic now?
<ActionParsnip> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.2-3ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 174 kB, installed size 524 kB
<untitled> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6DrMattDestruction-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 74 kB, installed size 120 kB
<untitled> ok
<natewiebe13> anyone know how to open .php files in firefox?
<serp> they need to be sent through a php processor... which is usually done by a web server before it hits firefox
<natewiebe13> trying to get wordpress working
<serp> you need to set up apache+php+mysql for that i believe
<natewiebe13> from the looks of the wordpress site, you are supposed to run from the web server.. why is there then a package in the repos?
<natewiebe13> can you use it locally?
<serp> certainly
<natewiebe13> (id like to test it before i actually go using it)
<serp> if you set up apache+php+mysql
<serp> basically your own webserver/database locally
<joaopinto_> natewiebe13, because you may want the package on your ubuntu web server ?
<joaopinto_> natewiebe13, are you using Karmic ?
<natewiebe13> joaopinto_: gotcha
<natewiebe13> yaeh
<natewiebe13> *yeah
<Boohbah> natewiebe13: probably best to install wordpress directly from the site instead of with apt, easier to upgrade that way
<natewiebe13> okay.. id like to try out comicpress.. thats the whole reason
<natewiebe13> also, what is ibus for?
<mlpug> if you want to see php in firefox that should not be served by lamp. disable your apache+php and open file you see it ok. if you have apache+php with default settings and the php is served by apache then it must not show php code to users but instead process that in php engine and send resulting markup to users browser
<alankila> natewiebe13: generally, apt-cache show <package> to see its description
<kklimonda> what's going on with couchdb in karmic? is it supposed to be a panacea for all our problems?
<mistya> hi there..
<mistya> Today I updated "empathy" and Facebook has been replaced!
<mistya> Now i have bigbrownchunx-facebookim in the menu
<mistya> but he don't work ç_ç
<mistya> somebody help me!
<solarion> is a broken workspace switcher (cannot have more than 2 workspaces; "rows" and "columns" stuck at 0) a known problem?
<solarion> I don't see any bugs on it
<solarion> does the channel not permit non-registered folks to talk?
<Pici> No, just no one has answered you.
<solarion> the channel said some stuff about "please register your nickname"
 * solarion goes back to waiting
<natewiebe13> anybody know how to install plugins to a local folder in wordpress?
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week in #ubuntu-classroom - NOW! :-)
<cdE|Woozy> solarion, I don't think so, you should file a bug. I can confirm the problem
<nemo> !info apturl
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 132 kB
<nemo> hm
<nemo> that's still the mucked up one right?
<nemo> should be ubuntu4
<nemo> ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<mac_v> mvo: why did you revert the apturl bug back to confirmed? problem still present with the new version?
<nemo> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/apturl_0.4.0ubuntu3_all.deb
<nemo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nemo> is that the new version? :)
<mac_v> i thought the new version was ....ubuntu4
<mac_v> s/thought/think
<mvo> mac_v: hm? that might be a mistake, give me a sec (sometimes LP acts funny on me)
<mac_v> hehe , ;) , https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed]
<mistya> hi there
<mac_v> !hi | mistya
<ubottu> mistya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<nemo> hm
 * nemo tries comment #7
<robin0800> mac_v: See point 8 for the workaround
<nemo> er
<nemo> #8. yeah :)
<nemo> the non-typoed one
<mac_v> robin0800: ;) already did that , but was wondering about the status change :)
<mac_v> thanks
<nemo> does ubufox work in 3.5?
<sebsebseb> nemo: yes if the add on has been updated for 3.5
<robin0800> nemo: just add it back in i.e. reinstall
<nemo> !MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.wst.common.environment_[1.0.100,1.1.0).
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nemo> heh
<mistya> http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/5830/schermatazmn.png what is this?
<Michalxo> mistya, email?
<Michalxo> I assume it's emapthy - facebook
<mistya> No, it's facebook for empathy (I think). But I do not work.
<Michalxo> so I was correct.. add there your login informations.. email or username | password ;)
<Michalxo> where can I find empathy forlder in ~/ ??
<Michalxo> I can't find it at all
<robin0800> someone like to reproduce/comment on Bug #421982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421982 in nautilus "Changeing Icon on USB device" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421982
<mistya> no, Michalxo..with my exact data is not working.
<Michalxo> well.. try forums.. I don't know sorry
<mistya> Michalxo, thank's a lot :=)
<Michalxo> managed to start it?! :)
<Michalxo> I can't start emapthy at all.. so I really can't help... btw there is a chance that facebook "plugin" is not working yet.. dunno
<Michalxo> oh my... empathy is in ~/.gnome/Empathy  bug E
<Michalxo> as the only dir in whole world.. Empathy starts with CAPITAL E :D
<DanaG> grr, nm-connection-editor doesn't let me enable automatic ipv6.
<Michalxo> mistya, http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/facebook-chat-with-empathy-in-ubuntu/
<mistya> Michalxo Non funzia
<Michalxo> read all comments
<mistya> ah, ok
<mistya> Michalxo, no, non ho capio xD
<Michalxo> well.. sorry I don';t know more
<mistya> :D
<skyjumper> anyone able to connect to a cisco vpn with networkmanager?
<skyjumper> i'm getting http://nuklear.org/vpn_error
<SwedeMike> I do it via vpnc directly instead.
<nemo> wow
<nemo> microsoft gets 2¼ billion in no-bid federal US gov't contracts every year
<nemo> I had no idea it was that much
<skyjumper> vpnc gives me another cryptic error
<nemo> oh. wait. that was just this year
<nemo> I wonder what last year was
<nemo> almost 2½
<nemo> although it actually got 3¼
<nemo> 6% of their revenue. not bad.
<guntbert> !ot | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Michalxo> evince bug? impossible to read text in evince
<David-T> anyone running karmic tell me what mode ls -l /dev/shm shows? things seem to assume 1777, but without hacking /etc/init.d I end up with 755
<cdE|Woozy> drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 180 2009-09-02 19:32 /dev/shm
<hggdh> Michalxo, evince is working fine here...
<Michalxo> hm
<David-T> Michalxo: oops, thanks, but i meant ls -ld /dev/shm
<David-T> cdE|Woozy: yeah, that's what i expected... no idea why mine isn't that
<David-T> actually, no, that's a lie, I've no idea _how_ yours _is_ 1777, i just expected it should be
<nemo> David-T: by any chance were you running ext4 in jaunty?
<Michalxo> drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 140 2009-09-02 19:39 /dev/shm David-T
<nemo> yeah. same here
<David-T> nemo: just ext3
<alankila> mountdevsubfs.sh:	domount tmpfs shmfs /dev/shm tmpfs -onosuid,nodev$SHM_OPT
<alankila> I goess that's supposed to set the thing up
<David-T> but /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh is clearly running domount tmpfs shmfs /dev/shm tmpfs -onosuid,nodev$SHM_OPT where '$SHM_OPT' can only be 'size=...'
<David-T> yeah
<David-T> I've just added 'mode=1777' and it works fine, but I don't see why the default seems to be different for me from everyone else
<alankila> do you have a /dev/shm entry at /etc/fstab? Is /dev managed by udev?
<alankila> or whatever udev's been replaced by, if it's no longer udev
<David-T> no entry in /etc/fstab - do you have one? it looks like /lib/init/mount-functions.sh would add a mode=1777 option if there was one there
<David-T>  /dev is devfs and udev is still there i think
<David-T> rather dev is tmpfs
<Kamilion> just pulled today's updates and noticed update-grub was acting strangely and segfaulting while it runs. Anyone else seen this behavior yet?
<Kamilion> More specifically, when grub-mkconfig is being called, it's segfaulting between the item title and kernel command line.
<raymondjtoth> hi how i install on ubuntu 9.10 my logitech racing wheel io have
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<raymondjtoth> what i do to install on ubuntu 9.10 my logitech racing wheel i have
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Kamilion> raymondjtoth: modprobe joydev
<raymondjtoth> kamilion how i install that
<raymondjtoth> never did it in ubuntu 9.10
<Kamilion> dunno, found it in the first howto google gave me back for installing a racing wheel in linux.
<raymondjtoth> ok
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, what wheel?
<dcosta> hello
<raymondjtoth> hold on let me get mine
<dcosta> im using karmic kuala but i have a issue whit my touchpad
<Kamilion> raymondjtoth: and 'apt-get install jscalibrator' should give you a gui for calibrating it.
<Michalxo> I have g25.. raymondjtoth managed to get it work bu FBB still suxs :(
<raymondjtoth> i got a wingman formula fource gp fource feedback
<dcosta> when i press double click whit finger dont works
<dcosta> any solution ?
<raymondjtoth> minchalxo what i do to get it working in my ubuntu 9.10
<dcosta> i have last update
<raymondjtoth> what recamend
<Pici> dcosta: There should be an option to enable it in System>Preferences>Mouse
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, waht wheel?
<dcosta> ok i will check it
<raymondjtoth>  wingman formula fource gp fource feedback michalxo
<Michalxo> hm... gimme a sec
<raymondjtoth> michalxo  wingman formula fource gp fource feedback
<raymondjtoth> i have ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> ok
<dcosta> yes fixed :P
<dcosta> one more
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, well.. this wheel is not that good supported as others.. bu you should take a look at vdrift forums..
<Michalxo> for instance here raymondjtoth http://vdrift.net/Forum/viewtopic.php?p=6711
<Michalxo> there is the "main linux wheel community" :-/
<raymondjtoth> michalxo what i do to get this working only one i got
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, read that forum ;)
<raymondjtoth> ok
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, Yes it works, It feels much better with ff_invert=1 (I have Logitech Wingman Formula Force GP). blabala.. just read the forum and use google search for vdrift <your_wheel> linux support ;)
<DanaG> hmm, what can I do with a Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel?
<DanaG> Do any games support that one?
<raymondjtoth> michalox how i get it installed
<raymondjtoth> all i need is installar how to
<Michalxo> DanaG, ffb is very bleh in linux... but progress has been made and it making :)
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, FORUM
<raymondjtoth> i reading it dint tell how to install it
<Michalxo> all info there, I don;t know
<Michalxo> it will... great attitude to linux-user lol
<raymondjtoth> michalxo what i need
<raymondjtoth> im a disability person im better at doing than reading
<Michalxo> me too ;)
<raymondjtoth> michalxo tell me i need gforce
<Kamilion> With the new grub 1.97~beta1~1ubuntu1, when grub-mkconfig is being called, it's segfaulting between the item title and kernel command line and the output grub.cfg looks incomplete. Anyone have a couple minutes to help me track down the cause?
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, go play to windows.. like I do.. :D   btw you will not get G force through wheel ;)
<raymondjtoth> michalxo ho-w i get gforce
<raymondjtoth> just want wheel working g-fource i dont car about
<DanaG> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libff/
<DanaG> Not packaged.
<Michalxo> is it so hard to you to read forum raymondjtoth ? :-?
<raymondjtoth> yes
<raymondjtoth> but how i installvdrift
<raymondjtoth> tell me i need vdrift
<Michalxo> I never tried vdrift so sorry
<BluesKaj> !vdrift
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdrift
<Michalxo> I only play LFS... but definately not under linux :( though it works but not good :(
<BluesKaj> !info vdrift
<ubottu> Package vdrift does not exist in karmic
<raymondjtoth> michalxo how i use back port of  vDrift
<Michalxo> no idea
<raymondjtoth> !info backport  vDrift
<raymondjtoth> ! vDrift
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vDrift
<raymondjtoth> !vDrift
<raymondjtoth> !info  vDrift
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<raymondjtoth> !info vdrift
<ubottu> Package vdrift does not exist in karmic
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, the best you can do.. register on vdrift forums and ask there ;)
<Pici> There are no backports to Karmic yet
<Michalxo> there are 2 years old threads.. so I'd say.. ask them there ;)
<Kamilion> okay, monkeyed a bit, found out it's grub-probe segfaulting
<shadeslayer> is it possible to mount a blackberry storm via bluetooth?
<Michalxo> raymondjtoth, /join #vdrift
<Kamilion> + /usr/sbin/grub-probe --device /dev/mapper/BigBlock-KarmicRoot --target=abstraction
<Kamilion> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to send a file via the kdebluetooth thing
<BluesKaj> !libg3d-plugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libg3d-plugins
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BluesKaj> !libG3D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libG3D
<solarion> cdE|Woozy: will do, thanks
<DanaG> weird behavior:
<DanaG>  root@EliteBook:~# asdgasdva
<DanaG>  root@EliteBook:~#
<DanaG> Note that a nonexistant command is silently exiting.
<cdE|Woozy> DanaG, an update to command-not-found fixed that
<cdE|Woozy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/0.2.38ubuntu1/+changelog
<DanaG> wow, bash no longer prints "command not found"?  argh, that's silly!
<kklimonda> weird, was it a design decision on bash developers' side?
<David-T> no, ubuntu traps the command not found so it can 'suggest' what you've typoed or what package you're missing
<David-T> try 'sl' or 'firfox'
<Twigaathy> David-T: hm, try "furfox". It doesn't return anything!
<David-T> yeah, i know, it's broken but has been fixed...
<Twigaathy> oh :o
<Twigaathy> ah, yes. I should have read upchannel :)
<Michalxo> DanaG, it does for me :)
<Michalxo> root@calypso:/home/michalxo# asdgasdva
<Michalxo> asdgasdva: command not found
<DanaG> that's command-not-found doing that.
<Pici> [bnrubin@nullcortex:~]$ grah \ zsh: correct 'grah' to 'rsh' [nyae]? n \ zsh: command not found: grah
<Michalxo> probably :)
<Pici> :)
<eurythmia_> where is the syslog configuration file kept?
<David-T> Michalxo: try hitting ^C really quickly after typing that... you'll get a python exception
<Michalxo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Michalxo>   File "/usr/lib/command-not-found", line 8, in <module>
<Michalxo> ...? :)
 * rzr just installed karmic
<sparr> can pulseaudio be removed?
<SKB> no pa here :P
<SKB> but it is not recommended
<SKB> sound settings are gone for example
<shadeslayer> rzr: welcome!!!
<shadeslayer> SKB: well,i have phonon......
<shadeslayer> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<SKB> i use audacity to tweak minimal sound card settings 0o
<SKB> how odd is that
<shadeslayer> SKB: very
<shadeslayer> odd
<SKB> and it works :D
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> SKB: have you seen the !sound factoid btw?
<SKB> no
<shadeslayer> !sound | SKB
<ubottu> SKB: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SKB> sound is working all right :P
<SKB> even better than with PA
<SKB> in my opinian
<SKB> opinion
<shadeslayer> SKB: doesnt PA manage sound?
<SKB> alsa does now
<shadeslayer> SKB: then why does gnome have pa ?
 * shadeslayer has KDE and thus has no idea how this works
<SKB> it is better at sound card usage somehow ( i do not see the difference between waving PA and not having it)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> afk
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sparr> SKB: I would rather have sound work than have the worthless sound settings dialog
<SKB> my sound works flawless (except settings, but i do not change them anyway)
<eurythmia_> I've got apache2 set up from the repos, and I have a virtual host file pasted here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1551861  ... the problem that I'm having is that I keep getting 403 errors for my virtual host(s) ... any help would be appreciated.
<sparr> SKB: there are some pulse-vs-alsa issues with my sound card right now that make it not work
<sparr> the audio socket closes and reopens a few times a second, most of the time.
<SKB> oh
<sparr> wicked stuttering :(
<sparr> on another note...
<sparr> i need someone to confirm a bug in dash (bash?  whatever the default shell is these days)
<sparr> mkdir foo\ bar; mkdir foo\ bar/baz
<sparr> cd foo[PRESS TAB TWICE]
<crdlb> sparr: the interactive shell is always bash
<sparr> I see the shell refusing to autocomplete anything below a directory name with a space in it
<eurythmia_> sparr: I can confim that baz will not autocomplete.
<sparr> thank you
<sparr> it should, right?
<crdlb> that's the bash-completion package, btw
<eurythmia_> sparr: I don't see why it shouldn't.
<drs305> sparr: It changed to "/foo bar/baz" for me.
<sparr> crdlb: some related bugs happen with bash without bash-completion
<eurythmia_> sparr: I would think that the expected behaviour is for it to complete.
<sparr> im going to uninstall the latter
<drs305> cd /
<sparr> problem persists without bash-completion
<sparr> in a new shell, of course :)
<eurythmia_> sparr: but one would expect it to persist without bash-completion. With bash-completion, however, if the problem persists, it is a bug.
<sparr> bash-completion is for per-application completion right?
<sparr> bash has "dumb" autocomplete by itself
<crdlb> right
<sparr> so the bug here is in bash
<eurythmia_> sparr: I'm actually not sure how bash-completion works.
<eurythmia_> sparr: it is entirely possible that it is one bug with multiple occurrences.
<harn1> logout/shutdown/reboot buttons are not working. after a logout, the xserver is not restarting, am presently using command line for reboots. how can i correct this?
<eurythmia_> I've got some pretty weird permissions stuff going on. something seems to think there's no permissions data in my web root ... here's the output of ls -laZ: http://www.pastebin.ca/1551898
<asfjaskfj> what exactly was in 2.6.31-9 kernel
<asfjaskfj> i thought rc8 was gonna be the last
<mphill> linus's rc releases have little to do with ubuntu naming convention
<hggdh> and you can look up the changelog to get the gritty details
<StateS> Hiya, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10alpha4 i386, I believe that there is a bug in the screen edges configuration, what happens is that the entire left hand side of the screen doesn't activate any kind of action whatsoever, but the edges on the right hand side work just fine, also the middle top edge doesn't work, but middle bottom edge does...
<StateS> is this a known bug?
<ActionParsnip> what is the "100 papercuts" thing about please?
<keith> has anyone else run across bug 383461? "gconf-sanity-check-2 exits with code 256 on Xorg start"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383461 in gconf "gconf-sanity-check-2 exits with code 256 on Xorg start" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383461
<keith> Because I thought it was supposed to be fixed, but an update after alpha 4 is causing it for me.
<eurythmia_> what obscure key combination do I need to press to get grub to show me a menu?
<skyjumper> ESC
<eurythmia_> skyjumper: nope. doesn't do it.
<keith> shift
<eurythmia_> keith: nope, doesn't do it.
<keith> you have to hold it down
<eurythmia_> keith: okay, I'll try that. I'll be back soon if it doesn't work.
<skyjumper> maybe enable the menu in menu.lst
<skyjumper> add a delay
<keith> eurythmia_, It's annoy
<eurythmia_> skyjumper: have you read anything about the new grub?
<skyjumper> no
<eurythmia_> keith: you're telling me.
<eurythmia_> skyjumper: then be quiet and do it.
<keith> eurythmia_, it's not grub2, it's them trying to improve boot time
<skyjumper> yes, sir!
<eurythmia_> keith: well, grub 2 is what's being used ... the configuration options and such are *all* different than previous versions of ubuntu
<keith> bug 420259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420259 in grub2 "karmic: grub2: 30_os-prober results in zero delay boot" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420259
<keith> Anyone know why I am getting a gconf-sanity-check-2 error, or whatever on gdm start?
<eurythmia_> okay, the shift key worked.
 * eurythmia_ is calmer now.
<aboSamoor> how can I increase the mic level, the sound is really low, I made alsamixer and sound preferences the highest !
<eurythmia_> skyjumper: sorry, I didn't mean to be short with you.
<eurythmia_> okay, so now for the real problem ... I have a directory in my homedir that belongs to my group, and my user, but unless I use sudo, I can't access them at all ... even ls -l doesn't work without sudo. Ideas?
<guntbert> eurythmia_: please paste the output of ls -d <that dir> (thats only one line of output)
<cdE|Woozy> ls -ld
<cdE|Woozy> eurythmia_, the directory is probably missing +x
<guntbert> cdE|Woozy: thx
<guntbert> eurythmia_: ls -ld <that dir>
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me ? My external mic was working fine yesterday, now it is recording but it is too low that you barely you can hear, I increased the mic level in alsamixer and the sound preferences but still no progress !
<eurythmia_> would somebody like to test something for me? I think chmod 644 <dir> -R  causes permission corruption
<eurythmia_> so: mkdir foo;mkdir foo/bar;touch foo/test1;touch foo/bar/test2; ls -l foo;chmod 644 foo -R;ls -l foo
<hggdh> you mean chmod -R foo, right?
<sparr> eurythmia_: elaborate on corruption?
<sparr> eurythmia_: you are removing +x from foo, which is going to have negative effects on trying to look inside
<hggdh> ooooh this is ugly
<hggdh> eurythmia_, why would you want to take out the eXecute from a dir?
<Tumie> hi, it's 3 september here (local time), when alpha 5 is coming?
<hggdh> soon...
<Tumie> hggdh, ok, if it will be released in 12 hours, it wil be there when i wake up :D :P
<SpacePigeon> hi
<SpacePigeon> does karmic bring clutter?
<Lint> gdebi and update-manager do not work in fresh Koala system. WTF?
<SpacePigeon> well, consider that it is still on alpha / beta
<alteregoa> heh how can i change sambastic shares are used and made by my username instead of nobody?
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-03
<hggdh> Lint, update-manager seems to be working here
<Lint> strange, it crashes when I choose 'Partial Upgrade'
<hggdh> oh, OK, I did not try that. Might have helped if you were to be a bit more specific ;-)
<Lars_G> Meh my body slept here
 * Lars_G searches his skin for fingerprint
<alteregoa> question: is there a thing to trace the files loaded during bootup?
<Lars_G> meh
<Lars_G> Who was it that helped me here the other day....
<arpu> hello any chance to get in this patch in karmic kernel ? http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=22180
<arpu> what do i need to get this done ?
<arpu> path for http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<alteregoa> i am try to made a ubuntu faststarter upx'ing the libs and executables needed to start the machine up
<Lint> arpu, write to ubuntu-devel maillist
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12309 in Block Layer "Large I/O operations result in slow performance and high iowait times" [High,Resolved: insufficient_data]
<arpu> ok thx Lint
<bucky> arpu, are you sure it hasn't already been added to some version of the kernel?
<arpu> bucky:  no idea how can i find this ?
<bucky> where did you find the patch?
<arpu> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12309 in Block Layer "Large I/O operations result in slow performance and high iowait times" [High,Resolved: insufficient_data]
<joaopinto> arpu, I have seen people here reporting unresponsive system during large files copy on karmic
<joaopinto> arpu, I am not sure it's related to that bug
<arpu> yes i have this problem too on jaunty
<arpu> No, the patch is queued up for 2.6.32 since it was a rather risky change for
<arpu> 2.6.31. But I'm glad it makes a difference, that means that the starvation
<arpu> experienced is largely on the device side. By draining the queue, we prevent
<arpu> that from happening (or, at least we lessen the effect dramatically).
<arpu> from the patch man
<joaopinto> arpu, you should find or create a bug report on launchpad, and link it to that bug
<bucky> it's prolly because Linus booted Con Kolivas our only hope of sane scheduling
<arpu> joaopinto:  ok under what kernel ?
<joaopinto> I believe there is also an ubuntu kernel channel, not sure that would help to get their attention
<joaopinto> arpu, check #ubuntu-kernel the pople with the ability to identify/commit that patch should be there
<joaopinto> people
<Twigaathy> Think the problem is the totally different users of linux (re: scheduler)... HPC people with clusters want something totally different to that of a desktop user :o
<Twigaathy> (I assume you can pick and choose a scheduler when you do a kernel compile? :>)
<Lars_G> Who was helping me with xorg before?
<bucky> xorg in ubuntu sucks.. but it prolly sucks equally in all distros by now
<joaopinto> !ot | bucky
<ubottu> bucky: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bucky> i ended up running jockey-gtk because luckily the nv driver could give me a desktop while i did it and jockey gave me a useable xorg.conf
<bucky> alteregoa, you can type dmesg and see what went on during the boot.. does your computer take a long time to boot?
<bucky> mine takes only a few seconds but i think its cause my fake raid works pretty good
<Twigaathy> bootchart says I boot in ~15 seconds, and I'm using crazy NFS root hax :)
<bucky> that's pretty good!
<bjsnider> crazy nfs root hax
<bjsnider> i saw them in amsterdam. they were a good cover band
<Twigaathy> lol
<Twigaathy> NFS root is awesome btw. It's *brilliant* to be able to have all my storage on a single machine and have this one diskless. :)
<Twigaathy> apologies for semi-!ot
<Dr_Willis> sucks if the server goes down. :)
<Dr_Willis> ages ago kde had some big issues with home on nfs. Not tried it again in years. :)
<Twigaathy> True, true. More points of failure. But it is on a 6 disk raid10 with a hotspare...
<Twigaathy> oh, I use xfce... :)
<Dr_Willis> last i tried nfs /home was befor there even was a XFCE.. i belive. :)
<Dr_Willis> been ages ago
 * Dr_Willis is old
<Twigaathy> doom
<Dr_Willis> I recall  playing Quake for the first time and being amazed. :)
<bucky> i still love the old doom
<bucky> it's corny
<Dr_Willis> Not been keeping up with the id games.. I got that Doom3 ( the last one that was real real real 'dark')  and couldent stand to play it.. not bought any id games since.
 * w4ett says Dr_Willis ain't that old
 * Dr_Willis used to IRC on greenbar printing 'terminals'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> at least im not 'i had to sort punchcards' old....
 * w4ett used to program basic on punchcards
<w4ett> :P
<Dr_Willis> 'those were the days'
<w4ett> lol
 * Dr_Willis does have a Timex Sinclare 1000 hanging on the wall. with 4k ram! :)
<hggdh> I used to programm fortran on punched cards
<hggdh> and cobol, and algol
 * Dr_Willis found fortran..... annoying.
 * hggdh thinks it is... dangerous
<Twigaathy> cor, beats me by a long way. I'm a young-un. First machine I used was a BBC Micro in school, first 'home' computer was the families 386 which booted some flavour of MS-DOS and windows 3.1!
<Dr_Willis> everyone else was using fortran for their 'homework' i was using my amiga and REXX :)
<Dr_Willis> !info rexx
<hggdh> I wish there was an amiga... it was the IBM 1130, or the /360
<w4ett> My first computer from a kit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altair_8800
<ubottu> Package rexx does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> Argh? no Rexx?
<hggdh> we do not have rexx on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info regina-rexx
<ubottu> regina-rexx (source: regina): The Regina REXX interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3-5 (karmic), package size 171 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Dr_Willis> yes you do. :)
<hggdh> I stand corrected ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Not that i rember much rexx...
<Dr_Willis> I still look back at these Old os's and think of what features they had.. that are missing in Linux/gnome
<hggdh> 15 years for me (on OS/2)
<skyjumper> yeah didn't the amiga have smooth hardware accelerated graphics/video with the main cpu at 5MHz (or so)?
<hggdh> yes. way better than the PC
<hggdh> wow, that was something: put in a movie DVD, my X session went haywire
<Dr_Willis> I liked how all the amiga applications had 'rexx ports' where they could talk/script/controll each other.
<mphill> did everyone's menu icons disappear?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> Main menu yes.. sub menus they exist
<Dr_Willis> I tend to turn them all off
<EagleScreen_> yes my Menu icons are missing
<Dr_Willis> the add/remove icon is still there. but thats it.
<hggdh> mine magically changed the theme (unknown) for a while, then (again, magically) went back to Human. Icons were still there, but I have more than one theme installed
 * Dr_Willis wonders when the 'gnome users' will be deemed smart enough to actually handle the complex task of  'screen saver configuration'
<crdlb> when someone cares enough to implement it
<Dr_Willis> from the flamefest i read on the topic.. the gnome devs in charge of the screen savers considered it too complex a setting for users.. :)
<Dr_Willis> That was an amuseing flame war
 * Dr_Willis recalls back when flying toasters where 'high tech'
<Dr_Willis> wow... the icon for 'xkill' looks so much nicer now. :)
<Dr_Willis> its the little things you notice about new releases that make it so much fun
<bjsnider> how do you mean screen saver configuration?
<bjsnider> i mean what the deuce is complex about it?
<Dr_Willis> last i checked - the screen savers (some of which are configurable) had No settings you could change at all (via the screensaver config gui)
<Dr_Willis> I just  sort of thoguth about it- because I got kubuntu and ubuntu installed.. and kubuntu installs the other screen savers.. tghat DO have some config options
<crdlb> they're mostly from xscreensaver
<Dr_Willis> 'gnome screen saver' vs 'Xscreensaver'
<bjsnider> other than having the thing come on after x minutes, i'm not sure exactly what needs to be configured
<Dr_Willis> bjsnider:  it would be nice to actually be able to select a dirctory for the slide show saver to use... or change the 'text' in the 'text scrolling screen saver'
<Pici> bjsnider: each screensaver itself has a bunch of parameters
<bjsnider> that can't be changed in some text config file somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> last i looked - using gnome.. No...
<crdlb> it can
<crdlb> but that's not very fun
<Dr_Willis> that was sort of the core/fighting of the  thread flamefest..
<wastrel> i am up grading to koala
<Pici> They can be changed by using the xscreensaver-demo to modify the settings
<bjsnider> your screensaver should just be a black screen. otherwise you're using power when you don't need to be
<Dr_Willis> xscreensaver has a lot more configs/gui to change the confiug.
<crdlb> I have to agree with bjsnider there
<wastrel> i use the bouncing gnome feet
<Dr_Willis> actually wouldent it be better off to pwer OFF the monitor...
<Dr_Willis> but thats not the point.. :)
<Dr_Willis> be bext to power off the whole pc...
<bjsnider> power off after 15 minutes or something
<bjsnider> easy to set up.
<bjsnider> that's pretty close to the default ubuntu setup
 * Dr_Willis wants his porn slideshow...
<Dr_Willis> err.. vacation pictures
<bjsnider> have a look at what your cpu is doing after some of the busy screensavers
<Dr_Willis> i dont really care.. if i want flyijng toasters i want flying toasters
<Dr_Willis> it would be neat to have a screensaver showing my torrents/summary  in a nice purty way
<bjsnider> well, write one up
<Dr_Willis> got no way to configure it in gnome even if i did.. :)
<wastrel> it says about 4 hours
<MindSpark> hi, just upgraded to karmic. wifi is not working anymore on my eee. Any ideas ?
<bobo6> i have an update-manager problem with karmic
 * Dr_Willis apt-cache searches to see what screensavers are  in the new releases
<bobo6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264119/
<bobo6> does this make sense to anyone? I'm no python guru by any means
<Dr_Willis> !info electricsheep
<ubottu> electricsheep (source: electricsheep): screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.8-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2661 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My laptop decided to hibernate in the middle of me sshing in and doing an apt-get upgrade....
<bobo6> towhomitmayconcern:  sudo apt-get install update-manager fixes it
<Dr_Willis> You had to update the update manager?
<bobo6> yes
<bobo6> it went batsh*t crazy tonight
<MindSpark> just upgraded my eee to karmic. wifi is not working anymore. atheros driver was used on jaunty.Any ideas ?
<Lars_G> hmmm let me see what my PB is using
<Lars_G> Mine's using the ath5k module
<wastrel> it says about 2 hours left
<dtchen> pulse 0.9.16-test7 + po updates uploaded to ppa.
<dtchen> depending on the buildd score, should be available in a few hours
<EagleScreen> Can you change the number of virtual Desktops?
<IdleOne> EagleScreen: right click on them
<EagleScreen> right click -> preferences
<IdleOne> sure try that :)
<EagleScreen> then appears a windows to set colums and rows
<EagleScreen> but the number of them is set to cero and is not editable
<IdleOne> ahh well then there is a bug
<IdleOne> report it
<EagleScreen> launchpad is down right now
<darthanubis> Today marks its 40th birthday! In fall 1969, computers sending data between two California universities set the stage for the Internet,
<billybigrigger> it's not fall
<IdleOne> so Happy Birthday to internet and I'll remember to send Al Gore a card
<IdleOne> he intervented the interwebs
<wastrel> my koala says 9 hours remaining
<billybigrigger> remaining on what?
<DanaG> awesome: "Session active, not inhibited, screen idle.  If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor.  Please see http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/ for more information."
<hggdh> yep. Still waiting for the patches to get through
<DanaG> Well, at least I finally figured out what that durn mystery icon in my notification-area was.
<DanaG> Is there a launchpad bug about that?
<hggdh> not to my knowledge
<wastrel> now it says 1 hour
<alteregoa> you need to register koala, a single user license is 1000 bcks
<IdleOne> alteregoa: ??
<bjsnider> alteregoa, really? i love that idea
<alteregoa> its raining balls here
<bjsnider> as long as all of the money goes to me
<alteregoa> yeah
<bjsnider> i thought winblows was overpriced
<alteregoa> maybe
<alteregoa> a mantis is always fat
<IdleOne> do I get a plush koala with my reg. fee?
<bjsnider> no, you get dirt kicked in your face
<alteregoa> yeah you can get the plus ed of koala with additional screenshots and a few games like bone billiard and stuff
<IdleOne> well that's only worth about #550
<IdleOne> $
<alteregoa> and burplocker on the ultimate edition its just 500 bucks more
<IdleOne> how much is karmic koala 7 ultimate XXZ
<IdleOne> with burplocker
<alteregoa> 2000 dollars, but you can use it only on this machine
<alteregoa> a vol license for 10 puters is just 25k dollars
<IdleOne> see I don't like the restrictiveness of linux. I will stick with Windows 95
<alteregoa> with warranty, if you die on a heart stroke we give your money back
<DBO> anyone got any suggestions for a current generation netbook that works well with UNR karmic?
<abdullah> any one can help m ?
<billybigrigger_> can't help without a question being asked
<billybigrigger_> i have the mouse over "Restart Now"
<billybigrigger_> i might not make it back....
<billybigrigger_> this is +1 you know :P
<abdullah> any one ?>
<wastrel> almost done upgrading to koala
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> what the hell happened to the window borders?
<billybigrigger> anyone alive tonight?
<billybigrigger> thank god i can open multiple terminal tabs
<billybigrigger> and thank god for irssi and links :P
<billybigrigger> really, no one is around tonight?
 * mkoehler waves
<billybigrigger> have you updated today?
<mkoehler> yeah I did
<billybigrigger> what's up with metacity?
<billybigrigger> all the window borders are gone
<mkoehler> hmm I don't have that issue
<mkoehler> don't really know what to tell ya
<mkoehler> I've got like 8-9 things crashing on me, but not enough to stop me from using the comp heh
<wastrel> are you using metacity or compiz
<wastrel> window borders
<mkoehler> i'm using metacity
 * billybigrigger thinks
<billybigrigger> compiz here
<billybigrigger> :)
<mkoehler> you use emerald?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> metacity/compiz
<Lars_G> Question, I have a netbook with gnome, and of course my screen estate is limited. Sometimes windows are opened that are larger than the screen and some of those windows are not resizeable, is there any option or way in which I can see or pan the whole window contents to access hidden buttons and areas?
<billybigrigger> so i should still have my window borders if metacity is fine
<mkoehler> yeah, I use compiz, I just use the metacity window boarders
<mkoehler> yeah
<billybigrigger> metacity --replace fixed her
<mkoehler> Lars_G: doesn't just holding alt, clicking on the window and dragging work?
<Lars_G> mkoehler: doh
<mkoehler> haha
<mkoehler> it's all good, that's what I'm sitting here for =)
<Lars_G> really? ;)
<Lars_G> was it you who helped me with xorg the other day?
<mkoehler> I was around, maybe helping a little
<mkoehler> the bulk of it wasn't me
<billybigrigger> wow
<billybigrigger> something odd was goin on there
<mkoehler> yeah, lost terminal?
<mkoehler> what irc client are you running?
<wastrel> it says 2 hours left
<billybigrigger> who me?
<billybigrigger> mkoehler, ?
<mkoehler> yeah
<billybigrigger> now, xchat...earlier in the terminal irssi
<mkoehler> ah
<Lars_G> mkoehler: Wanted to tell anyone who was that my /etc/hal dir is almost empty, so I'll start looking at init.d scripts instead and try to find out there
<wastrel> yeah i was going to say metacity --replace
<wastrel> but i was too busy reading blogs
<billybigrigger> wastrel, it worked, for about enough time for me to type out that it worked :P
<mkoehler> ok, I don't know what went on later in the convo, because I don't remember talking about that though
<mkoehler> sounds good though
<billybigrigger> then it all went fubar'd
<mkoehler> well yeah obviously it's crashing
<wastrel> hrm
<wastrel> maybe i shouldnt upgrade to koala
<mkoehler> why don't you use pastebinit to post some runtime info
<billybigrigger> ahh it's good times man
 * mkoehler nods
 * billybigrigger gulps the rest of his BLL
 * mkoehler goes to the fridge
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> partay
 * wastrel upgrades to koala
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> atta boy
<mkoehler> haha nicely done
<netdur> am on A4, on install wizard I have selected "Morocco French" as keyboard layout, now on GDM "Morocco" keyboard layout is selected as default, I tried to select "Morocco French" from toolbar but it really doesn't change on input there, the problem is that "Morocco" is Arabic keyboard layout... so there's no way I can log in
<wastrel> what's a4?
<netdur> alpha 4
<netdur> is there a way to change keyboard layout?
<kyanardag> hi, i installed 9.10 alpha from alternate CD.. when i ran the update manager, it';s asking me to do partial upgrade, is this normal ?
<kyanardag> i installed alpha 4..
<wastrel> partial upgrade what now
<kyanardag> this is first time, i'm installing a development version.. and i was wondering if this is normal, first time i run update-manager, it's saying "not all updates can be installed"
<netdur> is there a way create desktop user from console?
<wastrel> useradd
<wastrel> i'm getting a lot of dbus errors in my upgrade
<wastrel> = NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 278.
<wastrel> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<histo> okay i just bumped windows key+R and my desktop zoomed in. How do I unzoom it?
<billybigrigger> windows+r does nothing here
<billybigrigger> histo, are you running compiz?
<billybigrigger> mind you i'm in xfce
<billybigrigger> might have different keybindings
<billybigrigger> histo, ?
<histo> billybigrigger: figured it out someone in #ubuntu said hold windows key and scroll down with mouse wheel fixed it
<histo> billybigrigger: its a default zoom key here
<MTecknology> You guys have any idea what kinda of project I could do? It needs to be related to computers in some way or another. I'm not sure about all the specifics exactly. I considered trying to make an incredibly fast hashing algorythm but it seems that this isn't feasible for the time I have available to finish the project. I really do want it to be extremely impressive though. Any ideas?
<billybigrigger> tried posting those sorts of questions to the mailing lists?
<MTecknology> billybigrigger: which one should I post it too?
<MTecknology> billybigrigger: I'm not really sure where it's appropriate
<Lademord> QUESTION: What is the default password on a karmic LiveCD? I get asked for it when I try to mount the local partition from the LiveCD
<unksi> Lademord: afaik its empty
<unksi> so just press enter
<Lademord> unksi will try
<tanath> trying to upgrade firefox has borked aptitude & apt-get: ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox-3.5': No such file or directory
<tanath> i don't have apparmor nor anything related to it installed, so why is this happening?
<JanC> hm, anybody have issues with printing in karmic?
<Polterge|st> Karmic needs a script where it can check your system for errors and can fix them based upon knowing what needs to be done
<Polterge|st> that involves an AI type script that already knows the directory structure of everything
<Polterge|st> I know what needs to be done
<Polterge|st> if I knew coding I would do it
<Polterge|st> If someone in here will work with me on that stuff some time I might be able to help
<Polterge|st> I'm creative and have alot of good ideas. The only thing I lack is knowing the directory structure of where everything is stored in Debian
<Polterge|st> if I know that I would be able to master Ubunt Karmic
<Polterge|st> it all cames down to environment variable paths
<Polterge|st> comes*
<yannis__> hey guys, i have a problem, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and my nvidia driver. But i have a little problem, the resolution of the pc is auto and it can't be change. What can i do?
<Polterge|st> I have noticed the GDM on Karmic is sloooooooow
<Polterge|st> I wish they would fix that
<Polterge|st> I mean I like the design and concepts and all
<Polterge|st> I just want them to speed it up
<Polterge|st> I just want them to speed it up
<Polterge|st> sorry double post
<cwillu> Polterge|st, the gdm in karmic doubles as the boot splash
<Polterge|st> nice
<Polterge|st> hehe
<cwillu> that said, some of the interaction itself is a bit slower than it should be
<cwillu> I'd expect it's under active development still, and so I'd also expect it to be addressed fairly quickly
<zorael> Where is asoundconf in Karmic?
<Polterge|st> yeah there are no sound events
<Polterge|st> I mean I can play quake live in it
<Polterge|st> and it has sound
<Polterge|st> but that's flash
<Polterge|st> other than that there is no sound really
<Polterge|st> although apturl is broken on my system
<arand> Polterge|st: flash? really?
<Polterge|st> it is not fully installed but not removed
<Polterge|st> arand yeah the Quake Live plugin is flash
<Polterge|st> it works flawlessly for me on my 1.2 ghz system
<Polterge|st> I just got back from a gig with my band so I am a bit buzzed but when I am not buzzed I will see if I can get some help manually removing all of apturl
<Polterge|st> and I mean all settings and everything
<Polterge|st> and not with apt-get --purge
<arand> Polterge|st: You just mean the we interface then? Or do they use flash for audion ingame?
<Polterge|st> and not aptitude --purge
<Polterge|st> because those won't remove it
<Polterge|st> arand in game
<Polterge|st> I mean that works fairly well and all
<Polterge|st> it isn't too choppy
<Polterge|st> now I dunno about the sound system in Gnome
<Polterge|st> it is a hack version of Gnome for testing things out and making improvements so now is the time if any to turn in suggestions for improvements on the next Gnome
<Polterge|st> I read up on it
<Polterge|st> :P
<Polterge|st> that is what apport is
<Polterge|st> it is to give bug reports
<Polterge|st> to make suggestions to the coders so that they can make things better
<Polterge|st> although without apturl I can't even use apport and cannot set anything up at all on my system
<Polterge|st> I would honestly remove apturl and apturl-common and redo them from scratch and then reconfigure every package on the system with dpkg
<Polterge|st> and redo the setup
<Polterge|st> then I would be doing alright
<Polterge|st> can't do it until I fix that package though
<Polterge|st> I will do it later
<Polterge|st> bbiab
<tgpraveen> !pulsesrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulsesrc
<tgpraveen> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mac_v> !info pulsesrc
<ubottu> Package pulsesrc does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> am guessing its in another name
<Polterge|st> I have nothing against Ubuntu but sometimes I think of backing my stuff up and migrating to sidux
<Polterge|st> it is rolling release
<Polterge|st> and it is Debian sid
<Polterge|st> just rolling release and bleeding edge
<Polterge|st> although it is probably pretty decent anyway because they are selling Cd's of it on distrowatch
<Polterge|st> likely it is decent
<Polterge|st> and since it is Debian based I am sure it is good
<Polterge|st> it is just more up to date
<Polterge|st> kind of the way Gentoo is
<Polterge|st> as soon as some code is released
<Polterge|st> it allows you to update
<Polterge|st> it is right on top of those updates with apps and programs and components of Debian
<Polterge|st> I would say either Ubuntu, Sidux, or Arch if you are not a newb
<Polterge|st> I'm not really a newb to linux but kind of new to Debian based distros
<Polterge|st> I used Slackware and Redhat for the longest time
<Polterge|st> anyway be patient with me because I'm new to the apt-utils, aptitude, and apt-get sort of
<Polterge|st> not entirely new but new enough to not know how to manually remove newly "half installed" stuff and new enough to not know the path of where every setting is kept when something is installed and how to manually remove stuff by hand without a script or program
<Polterge|st> there are people that know how to do it I am sure but I do not "yet"
<Polterge|st> but I am teachable so anyone who knows how if you get a chance you might show me some time
<arand> Hmm, my thing with distros is really "How much will I need to configure it until it works like I want it", and so far it seems ubuntu is the best bet...
<Polterge|st> I need to completely remove apturl-common and apturl from my system and the aptitude --purge or apt-get --purge does not work
<Polterge|st> it is because of apturl
<Polterge|st> if I could just fix this the rest of my system would work
<Polterge|st> I got rid of most of my error messages the other day but it is giving me an error now about bad Exec format and unable to run postscript
<arand> But is apturl really that much except a command for apt-get to fetch *appname* from current repos?
<Polterge|st> well I will put it this way arand...
<Polterge|st> I cannot configure ANY of my packages until I fix it
<Polterge|st> and that means updates cannot configure
<Polterge|st> and cannot fully install
<Polterge|st> nothing can
<Polterge|st> and THAT is the probelm I am facing right now ... that is all that stands between me and a decently working Karmic
<arand> And you've gone through the whole -repair broken- process?
<hfz> hi everybody ;D
<arand> Hullo
<Polterge|st> tell me about the repair broken process
<Polterge|st> I need to do it with an internet connection
<arand> "apt-get -f install" or something like that...
<Polterge|st> in telinit 3
<Polterge|st> I tried that
<Polterge|st> does not fix everything
<Polterge|st> it won't fully remove the postscript and rest of the old apturl because it cannot interpret it
<Polterge|st> I think it has to do with an old version of apt-url or something
<Polterge|st> anyway I screwed up when I tried to install it
<Polterge|st> when the person who designed the apturl update made the package they screwed up and put a period in front of the path name
<Polterge|st> anyway I manually corrected that on my own system but then apt-get and aptitude were not aware of what I did since I did it manually
<Polterge|st> so now I cannot use them to remove the program
<arand> Polterge|st: so you know that it's _one_ specific package that's a nuisance? Tried apt-get remove -f pkgname ?
<catweazle> Polterge|st: you have seen the link for a solution in the forum, why you don't use this
<Polterge|st> hmmm
<Polterge|st> I should try the -f
<Polterge|st> it is apturl-common
<Polterge|st> I dunno if it will do it but it is worth a shot
<Polterge|st> I will show you the error if it gives me one and maybe you can tell me where to go from there
<Polterge|st> it is updating right now
<Polterge|st> the way I am I update a few times daily so my stuff stays pretty current
<Polterge|st> that is really the only problem
<catweazle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Fix released]
<Polterge|st> apturl cannot install because it depends on apturl-common
<Polterge|st> and apturl-common is half installed
<Polterge|st> I need to remove it even if it breaks something else basically
<Polterge|st> then I will be able to fix it
<Polterge|st> but only then since right now it isn't letting me remove it or reinstall it
<Polt{laptop}> ok I have an idea if nobody can help me fix this http://pastebin.com/m3791cc90
<Polt{laptop}> I am going to wait until Karmic is brand new and just reinstall it and then migrate all of my user settings and installed stuff and files I wanna back up
<Polt{laptop}> basically my "home" folder
<Polt{laptop}> and all of /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<Polt{laptop}> and probably I can just enable the repositories and get all of the 3rd party plugins and restricted drivers and medibuntu stuff via ubuntu-tweak
<Polt{laptop}> or something to that effect
<catweazle> Polt{laptop}: your so stupid
<Polt{laptop}> stop insulting people and talking shit
<Polt{laptop}> you really have no right to look down on anyone
<Polt{laptop}> you are not in that position
<Polt{laptop}> I'm sorry
<Polt{laptop}> this is the pot calling the kettle black
<Polt{laptop}> alpha is decent and stable enough to use but my setup is broken ... I wasn't the guy who fux0red apturl's package
<Polt{laptop}> sorry I'm not going to call that guy stupid but that isn't my fault he messed up the install path
<Polt{laptop}> so NO I'm not stupid
<Polt{laptop}> I just installed something setup by someone from a trusted repository and it turned out to be buggy and broke my system ( which I know is a disclaimer thing they mention but ... ) if I need to I can back up my home folder and /etc folder and and a few other things
<Polt{laptop}> and just install brand new ... freshly and migrate my shit over
<Polt{laptop}> and as far as I know that isn't stupid ...
<Polt{laptop}> it is probably a much better idea than wasting my time trying to fix this for now because there is a postscript in there and a rmscript that are failing and are parts of the apturl package left in there that WILL NOT uninstall
<Polt{laptop}> and the only way to do it is manually
<Polt{laptop}> by hand
<Polt{laptop}> ie> find every file and manually remove them and their mention from any config files
<Polt{laptop}> and THEN purge it
<Polt{laptop}> or apt-get clean
<arand> Backup the list of installed packages, usually a good idea; look for guides...
<Polt{laptop}> I mean I could redownload "ALL" of the packages
<Polt{laptop}> it would be better for me to wait until it is BETA anyway
<Polt{laptop}> my system works it just has that one broken function
<Polt{laptop}> this way at least nothing is hurt and I can still use the system
<Polt{laptop}> but I would need to make another ext4 partition later on
<Polt{laptop}> and then migrate my stuff to it
<Polt{laptop}> and that should do the trick
<Polt{laptop}> other than that there really isn't alot I would need to do
<Polt{laptop}> I would delete the old partition and be done with it and have a fresh install
<Polt{laptop}> if removing this shit doesn't work I'll do that
<Polt{laptop}> and then it WILL work
<Polt{laptop}> I'm almost sure of it
<o_portista17> the gnome bar applet, to control the volume, and the one to show the little bar for the laptop battery, is disabled?
<Polt{laptop}> it was on mine too at first o_portista17
<Polt{laptop}> I re-enabled it
<Polt{laptop}> I think it is a gnome or python problem
<o_portista17> i used to enable them by adding them to the Panel/Bar, but now, they disappeared
<zorael> Where is asoundconf in Karmic? alsa-utils doesn't contain it
<Polt{laptop}> I know nothing about this new version of Ubuntu
<Polt{laptop}> it is totally different and I would have to locate all of its new install paths and default environment variable paths to fix my system I think since the new upgrade broke it
<Polt{laptop}> it was really already messed up anyway though
<Polt{laptop}> I'm contemplating installing sidux and migrating my home folder
<Polt{laptop}> aI could reinstall everything else
<Polt{laptop}> wouldn't be a problem
<Polt{laptop}> and sidux is bleeding edge Debian
<Polt{laptop}> the most up to date and fucntional for what it is so far probably
<Polt{laptop}> it is sid
<Polt{laptop}> although it is bleeding edge sid
<Polt{laptop}> and with rolling release I think
<Polt{laptop}> which is a bit closer to what I prefer
<Polt{laptop}> I love the concepts that Gentoo and Arch have but I do like Debian based distros
<Rory> What time is Alpha 5 released, roughly?
<Polt{laptop}> Rory no tellin' man
<Polt{laptop}> I am waiting for Beta either or installing Sidux though I think
<Polt{laptop}> I may just create another partition when beta is installed and migrate my home folder to back my stuff up
<Polt{laptop}> and then use a fresh install and delete the old partition
<Polt{laptop}> and then I could just extend that partition anyway
<Rory> It's just that when I use daily, or upgrade, logging in dumps me back at GDM
<Polt{laptop}> and merge it rather
<Rory> and then kernel panics
<Polt{laptop}> Rory yeah you have some type of dependency problem
<Polt{laptop}> your system might be broken
<Polt{laptop}> you should boot into recovery mode
<Polt{laptop}> try to dump to a root shell prompt
<Polt{laptop}> and then try reconfiguring all of your packages via dpkg
<Polt{laptop}> if that doesn't work you might consider doing what I am doing
<Polt{laptop}> I am considering a fresh installl and migration of old settings and deleting the old partition and doing it that way since the current one is broken
<Polt{laptop}> I could just wait until Karmic is complete or something
<Polt{laptop}> I've considered actually installing Sid and trying it for awhile and doing that when Karmic is final if I really like it
<Polt{laptop}> either way it would get installed to Grub probably
<Polt{laptop}> and all of the kernels would be there
<Polt{laptop}> I could boot into either that way
<Polt{laptop}> and when Karmic was fixed if I liked it better I could keep it
<Polt{laptop}> and if not then I could keep sidux
<Polt{laptop}> but either way my system would be functional
<lucas_> hey
<lucas_> i am using karmic koala
<lucas_> when i use jaunty ubuntu see my ipod touch as digital cam
<lucas_> but now karmic koala doest see anything
<lucas_> what can i do
<Polt{laptop}> yeah Karmic is buggy
<Polt{laptop}> it is in alpha stage
<Polt{laptop}> everyone should realize this
<Polt{laptop}> I would wait to install it at least until Beta
<Polt{laptop}> Beta 2
<Polt{laptop}> or Beta 3 maybe
<Pici> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Polt{laptop}> I upgraded to Karmic and it broke my system
<Polt{laptop}> it still boots into X and all but apturl cannot be removed automatically with the apt utils
<Polt{laptop}> I need to do it all by hand
<Polt{laptop}> since the remove script isn't working right and is returning errors
<ubuntistas12> how is karmic so far?
<Polt{laptop}> and there is some manually installed stuff
<Polt{laptop}> I'm sure it would be great if I could fix these two packages
<Polt{laptop}> apturl and apturl-common
<hggdh> Polt{laptop}, still with the problem you pastebinned?
<Pici> Polt{laptop}: Did you file a bug for the issue?
<Polt{laptop}> although still a little buggy but I had a good system to begin with
<Polt{laptop}> Pici it has already been filed
<Pici> (I just got here, so I apoligize if this has already been covered)
<Polt{laptop}> there is a solution but the solution doesn't work for me until I can fullly remove aptutils
<Polt{laptop}> apturl rather
<Polt{laptop}> not aptutils
<Polt{laptop}> I need to totally remove aptutils and its dependencies and then reinstall python central and python-lite
<Polt{laptop}> if I did that I could probably reinstall all of the other packages and get them all working
<Polt{laptop}> probably could reconfigure them with dpkg
<lucas_> no way to get back jaunty
<Polt{laptop}> nope
<Polt{laptop}> not as far as I know
<Polt{laptop}> well there is one way
<lucas_> hmm
<lucas_> what is the way
<Polt{laptop}> either you can use aptitude and revert maybe
<ubuntistas12> lucas how i karmic so far?
<Polt{laptop}> or possibly change your repositories
<hggdh> no. There is no supported way for reverting to a previous release
<lucas_> ubuntistas12,  i dont uderstand sorryü
<lucas_> karmic is so buggy
<lucas_> by th way
<ubuntistas12> how is it's perfomance so far i mean lucas wake up
<lucas_> karmic gives two errors about kernel
<lucas_> ha sorry
<lucas_> performance is good
<lucas_> but is so buggy
<ubuntistas12> ok
<lucas_> all program that is default to ubuntu produce bugs
<hggdh> lucas_, Yes, it is buggy. It is part of the game. Everything is updated.
<lucas_> okey
<lucas_> will i ask one question
<lucas_> when i am in jaunty ubuntu see my ipod touch as digital cam but karmic doesnt mount ipod touc in any ways
<lucas_> why is that
<hggdh> because it got broken
<lucas_> but i install winxp with virtual box
<lucas_> winxp doesnt see my ipod touch
<Pici> lucas_: Have you looked to see if there has been a bug filed for this issue? Or have you filed one yourself?
<lucas_> this can be reason of that i mean ubuntu doesnt mount ipod touch
<lucas_> i dont know how to fill about issue
<lucas_> when my system gives a bug , launch pad page opens
<hggdh> lucas_, what does winxp have to do with it? You said Linux did not mount the ipod
<hggdh> or are you using the ipod under Win XP, under VirtualBox?
<lucas_> yeah
<lucas_> i want it actually because i search no way to sync ipod with ubuntu
<lucas_> ipod touch*
<hggdh> this virtualbox, is it the OSE or the Sun restricted version?
<lucas_> i installed winxp bu using virtual box and i said i installed i tunes under winxp then synx ipod touc
<lucas_> i installed from virtualbox.org
<hggdh> have you used virtualbox before to access the ipod?
<ravimaddula> hi my package manager is not working at all
<lucas_> i use vbox to boot winxp
<hggdh> lucas_, I know how vobx works
<gnomefreak> ravimaddula: define not working
<hggdh> have you used virtualbox before to access the ipod?
<ravimaddula> during installation of skypee  it it occured
<lucas_> yes
<gnomefreak> ravimaddula: it? what is it
<hggdh> lucas_, before you moved to karmic?
<lucas_> ha sorry
 * gnomefreak wonders what upstream vbox has to do with karmic support
<lucas_> no
<ravimaddula> unknown error
<gnomefreak> ravimaddula: can you please post the error to pastebin
<Pici> ravimaddula: It literally said 'unknown error'?
 * hggdh wonders too
<ravimaddula> its saying "reinstall the pakage but i cant find the archeive "
<lucas_> winxp doesnt se ipod touch because of ubuntu` error
<gnomefreak> i suggest moving the vbox topic to #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not karmic related
<AnAnt> Hello, did anyone run into this issue LP 414795 ? Anyone knows if there's a solution/workaround for it ?
<Pici> -offtopic isn't a support channel.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<lucas_> sorry
<ravimaddula> when iam trying to install python skypee
<gnomefreak> ravimaddula: that sounds like a sources.list problem but we need alot more info like the sources.list file
<hggdh> lucas_, we have a problem here: we -- Ubuntu -- do *NOT* support VirtualBox complete, only the OSE version. And the OSE will not work with USB.
<ravimaddula> wait i wil type the full description
<gnomefreak> Pici: upstream vbox as it is not related to Karmic and we do not support it where would you suggest it be taken
<Pici> gnomefreak: #vbox
<Pici> Thats their official support channel
<Polt{laptop}> I think I am just going to burn sidux to DVD in case and wait until Karmic is finalized and install a brand new coy side by side with my other partition and migrate my stuff over
<Polt{laptop}> and then get rid of the old partition
<gnomefreak> Pici: good point i didnt know that was there. ok so everyone with the vbox topic please move it to #vbox
<Polt{laptop}> that seems like the best plan
<Polt{laptop}> it would be a brand new install
<Polt{laptop}> and if it goes awry I go to sidux
<Polt{laptop}> more bleeding edge and still Debian sid
<Pici> lucas_: Did Ubuntu itself mount your ipod in Jaunty?
<Polt{laptop}> just more of the choice of KDE over Gnome
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: please dont rant in here
<Polt{laptop}> bleh
<Polt{laptop}> nobody is helping me whatda they expect
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: you have not stated a problem but you are ranting about changing OS's
<Polt{laptop}> I have several times
<lucas_> Pici,
<Polt{laptop}> I cannot uninstall apturl and apt-get won't do it
<Polt{laptop}> neither will dpkg
<lucas_> it mounts as digital cam
<Polt{laptop}> or aptitude
<lucas_> Pici,  it mounts as digital cam
<Polt{laptop}> I have to manually find all of the paths for where it would say it is installed
<Polt{laptop}> and then manually remove all of that stuff
<Pici> lucas_: Does it do that in Karmic?
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: newest apurl fixed a few things please make sur enad update
<lucas_> no
<Polt{laptop}> I tried gnomefreak but cannot
<lucas_> Pici,  it doesnt mount ipod touch
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: what is the error?
<Polt{laptop}> it cannot configure any downloaded packages until I remove that
<AnAnt> Polt{laptop}: tried apt-get -f install
<Polt{laptop}> yep tried it
<Polt{laptop}> didn't work
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: what version of apurl?
<Polt{laptop}> plz ignore the failed apt-get stuff in this ... I was a bit buzzed earlier, just got back from a gig with my band
<Pici> Can someone suggest a package for lucas_ to run ubuntu-bug against so that he can log a bug for his ipod issue?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu4 fixes the install dpkg problem
<Polt{laptop}> http://pastebin.com/m3791cc90
<ravimaddula> an error occured please run package manger frm right clik menu or apt-get in a terminalto seewhat is wrong .the error message was "unknown error'>'(e:thepackage python-skype needsto be reinstalled,buti cant find archive for it)this usually means tha ur installed pakage has unmet dependencies
<hggdh> Pici, devicekit?
<Polt{laptop}> my problem is that apturl cannot install because it depends upon apturl-common and apturl-common I think is not installed and not removed
<Polt{laptop}> it is in a suspended state
<Polt{laptop}> and kind of half installed
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: that was fixed in version *ubuntu4
<Pici> hggdh: Probably a good place to start (at least to get the rest of the debugging data)
<Polt{laptop}> therefore I need to remove all of its settings
<Polt{laptop}> I tried to update earlier and it didn't work
<Pici> lucas_: please run: ubuntu-bug devicekit    and enter your issue so that a bug will be filed.
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: you added package name to install -f command please type it the way i do   sudo apt-get -f install
<Polt{laptop}> yep
<Polt{laptop}> tried that tooo
<Polt{laptop}> nothing seems to work
<Polt{laptop}> it seems like I will for sure have to manually remove all of the apturl stuff
<Polt{laptop}> by hand
<gnomefreak> :~$ apt-get -f install apturl is wrong and that is all i see.
<Polt{laptop}> settings and all
<Pici> !enter | Polt{laptop}
<ubottu> Polt{laptop}: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Polt{laptop}> no haggling plz
<Polt{laptop}> I am asking for help not a lecture
<Pici> Polt{laptop}: Its very hard to follow your question if you're pressing enter every three words
<hggdh> ah well. Here we go.
<Polt{laptop}> well I respond fast
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: still have to abide by the rules of the channels
<Polt{laptop}> I understand
<gnomefreak> ah that is different error. your error is due to package state almost like you interupted dpkg. but without knowing what happened you can try using aptitude to fix it
<ravimaddula> HOW
<gnomefreak> ravimaddula: hold on asec
<Pici> ravimaddula: Can you use a pastebin to post your error instead of transcribing it by hand to IRC?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gnomefreak> ravimaddula: do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<gnomefreak> it installs here just fine
<ravimaddula> i dont know eactly iam a nebie
<lucas_> Pici,  ubuntu-bug device kit you mean ubuntu mailling list
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-bug devicekit i cant remember if there is a - or if it is one word
<hggdh> ravimaddula, why are you running a non-released version of Ubuntu if you are starting on it?
<gnomefreak> device and kit has no space
<ravimaddula> iam trying for voip thats y
<gnomefreak> ravimaddula: you will have better luck using jaunty
<gnomefreak> karmic is far from release still
<Polt{laptop}> ravimaddula just wait until it goes beta
<Polt{laptop}> that is probably what I will do
<ravimaddula> how long it will took
<Polt{laptop}> I am contemplating doing a fresh install and backing up important stuff and copying it over so that everything will run as smooth as possible
<hggdh> beta is not released. Beta is alpha with a lot of the issues resolved, but *still* not released. Use alpha or beta on your own risk.
<Polt{laptop}> ravimaddula you will have to look at the release schedule
<gnomefreak> beta will still give new users problems
<Polt{laptop}> beta is more stable than alpha though
<Polt{laptop}> usually by that time alot of things are fixed
 * Twigaathy recommends sticking to Jaunty until Karmic is actually released rather than moaning about brokenness in an alpha :)
<Polt{laptop}> yeah I would say stick to Jaunty for now
 * hggdh agrees
<gnomefreak> releasefinal relfin eis ~ cot. 29th
<ravimaddula> ok do u have any idean is there any voip can i use
<Polt{laptop}> the final release will be really nice but beta is your next best bet if you truly want to try Karmic
<ravimaddula> like gtalk and yarhoomessenge
<Polt{laptop}> I do not recommend updating to alpha right now
<hggdh> ravimaddula, skype on medibuntu, for example (Jaunty)
<gnomefreak> final releease is around oct 29th
<Polt{laptop}> yep
<Polt{laptop}> this all has me contemplating trying out sidux on my laptop
<Polt{laptop}> I dunno if I want to yet but it is a live DVD
<Polt{laptop}> and both Ubuntu's next version and Sidux are based upon Sid
<Polt{laptop}> one is just more bleeding edge while the other is more stable
<Polt{laptop}> although I have heard that is not always the case so that is a matter of preference I guess
<ravimaddula> no package is installing now
<hggdh> Polt{laptop}, there are many versions on Linux around. You can use any you like, but *please* do not complain about alpha versions. Either help or be quiet.
<Polt{laptop}> hggdh I think you are getting me wrong
<Polt{laptop}> you are misinterpreting me
<Polt{laptop}> I am telling it like it is ... it isn't a complaint
<Polt{laptop}> alpha isn't stable
<Polt{laptop}> and I'm not complaining
<Polt{laptop}> I'm just saying ... alpha will probably break your system
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: please stop hitting enter so often
<Polt{laptop}> Jaunty is nice, I used it for awhile
<hggdh> Polt{laptop}, yes, you are ranting. Yes, alpha will probably break our systems. This is well-known. This is expected.
<Polt{laptop}> ok number 2... nobody in here is sitting up on some great big white horse. I know you guys have some authority and perhaps it is your channel but no judgemental comments plz. I am trying to be patient with you so be patient in return
<Polt{laptop}> thank you
<Polt{laptop}> don't be trying to look down upon others
<Polt{laptop}> I'm just quick to respond and I wish someone could help me and I'm not complaining I just realize that talking is what channels are for and nobody is up right now so I need to talk until people do wake up or get the idea and can help
<Polt{laptop}> I using irc as it was designed
<Polt{laptop}> am*
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: no one is but ranting about moving to another dist. is not related to karmic. if you want a very little broken install use Jaunty
<Polt{laptop}> well it isn't that I am ranting or saying it negatively
<Polt{laptop}> it is just that I am curious about sidux because it is also based upon sid and so is Karmic
<Polt{laptop}> and I want to see what the main differences are... no Ubuntu hating going on here
<Polt{laptop}> I love Ubuntu personally
<Polt{laptop}> I just am curious about sidux
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: we do not have anythiong to do with sidux try #ubuntu-offtopic for ideas on that
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: either way it is NOT support related and this channel is support for Karmic only
<Polt{laptop}> honestly I really would like to fix my Ubuntu install without waiting for a final version to be released and doing a fresh install and migration of the /home folder or something
<Polt{laptop}> fixing it seems like an easier solution and I know people are saying they are getting karmic to work fine for them in Alpha for now if their system already works but that error is what broke my system so not that I am complaining but until anyone can help me with this prob I am forced to wait for the final version of Karmic I think and then just fresh install parallel to my other partition of it and migrate stuff over 
<gnomefreak> you really shouldnt use alpha if you can not fix issues by yourself since you will find not everyone is around that can help at times. why dont you try filing a bug report on the problem you are having if it is Ubuntu released it will be helpful
<Polt{laptop}> that seems like the best idea so far
<Polt{laptop}> gnomefreak well here is the problem... I'm no dummy. I can fix plenty of things by myself but I don't think most of the really advanced people in here would probably be able to fix this
<Polt{laptop}> which is why I keep asking because I am guessing someone can fix it but I just haven't met them yet
<Polt{laptop}> if you were on my system trying to fix it I'm not saying you could not fix it but it is doubtful
<Polt{laptop}> no offense
<hggdh> perhaps yes, perhaps no. But you are trying to install the ubuntu4 version, which *should* have fixed it.
<Polt{laptop}> yes and it won't install
<hggdh> and still fails for you.
<Polt{laptop}> hence the solution doesn't work
<hggdh> ergo, a bug is warranted
<Polt{laptop}> and that solution is the solution ie> we have a loop of problems here
<Polt{laptop}> and not that I'm complaining but my idea is seeming pretty decent for the time being as it will resolve the problem
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: last comment by you about your problem was .:08:15:03:. <    Polt{laptop} > settings and all that was over 20 minutes ago the rest of time you have been offtopic
<Polt{laptop}> well I mention the problem and am told the same thing over and over and I've already said that stuff doesn't work
<Polt{laptop}> I've tried it
<hggdh> please open a bug. Have you done so?
<Polt{laptop}> tried that
<Polt{laptop}> apport won't even work
<Polt{laptop}> it crashes
<Polt{laptop}> it is all a dependency prob
<Polt{laptop}> and a dpkg prob
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: go to launchpad and file it as normal however apport not working sounds like you have a system problem not a package problem
<Polt{laptop}> and that is causing a python prob most likely
<Polt{laptop}> gnomefreak : exactly
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: sudo aptitude upgrade   pastebin the command and output
<Polt{laptop}> this is what I've been trying to say
<hggdh> manually open one, and upload /var/log/apt/term.log, and /var/log/dpkg.log
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: than you need to fix the state your packages are in. this is something you did not Ubuntu did.
<Polt{laptop}> yes
<Polt{laptop}> I tried to fix a package that was previously messed up from the installer
<Polt{laptop}> and it messed up the system
<Polt{laptop}> and now I cannot remove it
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: than there is nothing we can do for it. start with filing a bug but if you dont know what packages you touched (tried to fix) and what else happened not much anyone can do
<Polt{laptop}> yeah that is what I was guessing also
<Polt{laptop}> ok will try to do so
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<knix_> i am using 9.10, and wanted to know if anyone knew how I can get my ipod touch to work.
<BluesKaj> knix_, join #ubuntu+1 for 9.10
<Pici> BluesKaj: psst
<BluesKaj> hehe
<hggdh> knix_, it seems last updates broke something there, we just had another complaining about it
<lucas_> hey
<BluesKaj> oops /me gulps more coffee to wake up :)
<knix_> im not complaining, I just want it to work
<lucas_> how can i report my ipod touch issue
<knix_> BluesKaj: I thought I am in #ubuntu+1
<lucas_> i was in jaunty ubunu mounts ipod touch as digital cam not karmic doesnt mount anything
<lucas_> pls suggest something
<BluesKaj> knix_, you are , i'm still not awake yet :)
<knix_> ;p;
<lucas_> i can ffind ubuntu-bug device kit
<knix_> lol
<Pici> 08:14:06 <Pici> lucas_: please run: ubuntu-bug devicekit    and enter your issue so that a bug will be filed.
<hggdh> for both knix_ and lucas_ : please open a bug: "ubuntu-bug devicekit", on a terminal
<hggdh> lucas_, there is no space in devicekit
<lucas_> Pici,  i dont find the exact place of ubuntu-bug device kit
<lucas_> i wrote this google then i see some maillling list
<knix_> hggdh: alright, done, know what, send the report?
<lucas_> ha
<lucas_> sorry
<hggdh> knix_, yes, please, and explain what is going on
<lucas_> ha sorry
<knix_> kk, ty
<hggdh> it is actually good if both open a bug each
<knix_> well I do know that I couldn't get my ipod touch to work with 9.04 either
<knix_> so that's why I moved up to 9.10 :(
<hggdh> heh
<lucas_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit/+bug/423693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423693 in devicekit "bug about ipod touch" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> lucas_: ubuntu-bug is a terminal command, you need to open the terminal and type the command that we gave you
<lucas_> yes
<lucas_> sorry i make a bug report
<hggdh> knix_, you do not have devicekit installed?
<lucas_> how can i know the answer
<MrSmith> Hi. What's used for the graphical bootscreen? usplash or plymouth?
<knix_> hggdh: it comes up, so I would assume so
<hggdh> oh, sorry, not knix_.lucas_
<hggdh> darn, I am late. I am late, I am late, I am awfully late.
<knix_> well if there is already a bug generated for this issue, then I won't waste my time
<knix_> but ty for the help
<knix_> lucas_: so what is your problem?  can't use ipod correct?
<lucas_> hggh
<lucas_> when i try tı install devicekit, try to remoıve devicekit-power
<lucas_> gnome-power-manager
<lucas_> indicator-applet-session
<lucas_> indicator-session
<lucas_> ubuntu-desktop
<lucas_> sorry
<lucas_> knix_,
<lucas_> karmic doesnt see ipod touch
<knix_> it see's mine as  photos
<lucas_> when , am in jaunty it sees as digital cam
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know how to get Icons for groups in the applications menu?
<lucas_> i update to karmic and now it sees nothing
<PolitikerNEU> hav e found it
<knix_> lucas_: try installing ipod-conveinance  or something like that
<lucas_> okey
<lucas_> i will install
<wastrel> i upgraded to koala
<knix_> wastrel: congrats
<BluesKaj> I'm using wodim to erase a cdrw , after mounting the /dev/cdrw , 'wodim fast' outputs this: Cannot open SCSI driver!.. Strange cuz I was able to burn an ISO file yesterday after updates
<knix_> so did  I , and it is buggy as h3ll
<PolitikerNEU> But I got another problem - like in fedora: konversation is always in fullscreen mode, a message from metacity: Window manager warning: Treating resize request of legacy application 0x3400072 (#ubuntu-de) as a fullscreen request
<lucas_> okey
<lucas_> now it ses i have a different problem now
<knix_> lucas_: yuppers
<CyberCr33p> do we expect alpha5 today?
<IdleOne> we were until you asked but now it has been pushed back a week
<IdleOne> thanks a lot!
<IdleOne> :)
<CyberCr33p> lol
<CyberCr33p> ok I just found it
<CyberCr33p> but I don't tell you
<CyberCr33p> :D
<CyberCr33p> it will be between 19:30 and 20:30 london time I believe
<CyberCr33p> so 21:30 22:30 in my country
<knix_> how can we upgrade to alpha 5?   Do a update-manager -d?
<richardcavell> Have all the sound bugs been worked out yet?
<knix_> will it automagically upgrade to alpha 5, or do I have to manually do it?
<CyberCr33p> I run update-manager -d
<CyberCr33p> and it shows
<CyberCr33p> a new version exist
<CyberCr33p> 9.10
<CyberCr33p> so I believe it will wor
<CyberCr33p> work
<knix_> CyberCr33p: ty
<Pici> update-manager -d is only needed when you want to move from one release to the next development release. An alpha is just a snapshot of the state of the repositories at a predetermined time.  Just keep yourself updated like normal and you'll be there.
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<knix_> Pici: TY also
<CyberCr33p> I am now on alpha 4
<CyberCr33p> and I can't upgrade some packages
<CyberCr33p> it says "partial upgrade"
<CyberCr33p> I believe when alpha 5 released I will be able to upgrade all of them
<knix_> how can you tell what version of alpha you are running?
<CyberCr33p> ok now I see new packages
<hggdh> you cannot, really.
<Pici> knix_: You don't, an alpha is a abstract way of referring to the archives at a specific point in time
<hggdh> you installed alpha3, then you are at least alpha3. If you have been running it since the start, difficult to say
<funkyHat> Is alpha 5 still due to be released at some point today?
<knix_> I sure hope so
<MrSmith> Hi. What's used for the graphical bootscreen? usplash or plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Not sure.. :) they tend to change that a lot. Ive not really heard it mentioned what its using this tim,e
<knix_> anyone here running 9.10 netbook remix
<Dr_Willis> I tried the Kubuntu netbook remix... and.. err.. dident like it. :)
<Dr_Willis> MrSmith:  i dont find a Plymouth package or any that even have that term in them.. in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> MrSmith:  seems to be using Usplash
<funkyHat> It's not usplash or plymouth
<funkyHat> but I can't remember what it is called :)
<Dr_Willis> Usplash is installed here according to synaptic
<hggdh> xsplash?
<Dr_Willis> !info xsplash
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<hggdh> I do not think we use plymouth (not even if it is in the repos), but there is a work-in-progress for xsplash plus usplash
<Dr_Willis> Oh Joy.. lets load up X to load up X !;)
<Dr_Willis> optional... it says...
<hggdh> yes. The idea is speed up (eventually)
<funkyHat> Dr_Willis: no, it is the same X
 * Dr_Willis tends to disable everyting  with splasstyff
<Dr_Willis> right.. so now when the x drivers fail.. :) ya wont even see a splas screen.
<funkyHat> Dr_Willis: what is the point in a splash screen if X isn't working?
<Dr_Willis> We need X in the kernel! :)
<hggdh> you will. It should fall back to usplash
<Dr_Willis> whats the point of a splash screen. i wonder..
<Dr_Willis> Then again.. 9.10 boots SO much faster now  i blink and its booted. it seems
<Dr_Willis> My grub delay is longer then the boot up time
<hggdh> well, to the casual user, the boot messages are confusing
<minimec> --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt hide things that make  educating people even harder. :)
<JanC> hggdh: especially as they include "errors"
<Dr_Willis> Im getting some error in the startup messages.. but the splas screen covers them up too fast.
<hggdh> yes, indeed. For some of us, looking at the boot messages is a way of life. But not for the majority
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<Dr_Willis> Boohbah:  and whats that about?
<Boohbah> Booting Linux in five seconds
<Dr_Willis> normal ubuntu install here.. is getting close to that.
<Dr_Willis> no fancy gimmics i guess. wonder if its ext4 thats helping it out so much.
<Dr_Willis> Did a clean install just to try ext4  on /
<Boohbah> yes, this is just explaining how they achieved some of those things
<JanC> heh, I talked to a guy once who *compiled* linux in *less* than 5 seconds  ;)
 * Dr_Willis dosent worry about 30 sec boot times.. when he has 30+ days Uptime...
<Dr_Willis> stupified some window users with that statement once...
<Dr_Willis> '30 days+ uptime?' :)
<funkyHat> JanC: that happens if you already compiled it, because make is clever enough to skip bits that are already compiled ;D
<MrSmith> Linux has to be always better if u wanna persuade a win user, so i think it's a nice feature xD
<JanC> funkyHat: no, he worked at a supercomputing center and compiled it on a Silicon Graphics cluster  :P
<Oli``> My longest desktop uptime is still what I got under Windows... I had a spell of 90-odd days under vista before I switched to Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> I normally persuade a window user by  letting them come to me asking how to remove some virus for the 5+ th time that month...
<funkyHat> You mean you infect their computers so they will install Linux? :(
<Dr_Willis> Then again. i make good Lunch Money from those window users recovering their video files
<IdleOne> funkyHat: unethical but effective
<Dr_Willis>  They manage to get them all by theirselfs.. no help from me
<BluesKaj> Oli``, I don't understand this idea of leaving a pc on for weeks at a time ,...if you aren't using it save power etc by shutting it down
<Dr_Willis> last fellow did not heed my warning about 'do NOT let windows 'auto install codecs' for videos you get from web sites'
<Dr_Willis> Seen those Atom based desktop pc's comming out now. Wonder how  much power total they use.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i need mine on.. they work as Night lights in the bedroom :)
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: it's a bragging rights thing
<Oli``> BluesKaj: In my case, it was providing network services around the house and some online things. As is my Ubuntu box now...
<Dr_Willis> My wife was constantly streaming video from my fileserver 24/7 for weeks on end.
<BluesKaj> so your running a server
<Oli``> Dr_Willis: My media center pulls 25W at full load, closer to 19W at idle
<Dr_Willis> Her laptop is on 24/7 playing her videos normally.  not as much now that we got more channels ontv. heh.
<Oli``> it's an Acer Revo
<Dr_Willis> scary how many W these high end video cards pull.
<Oli``> BluesKaj: well it's a desktop that does some server functions... but we have a few desktops (and the media centre) in the house that just stay on
<Oli``> Dr_Willis: Indeed. my revo does have a nvidia 9400M in it though and keeps things under 30W
<Oli``> But my 8800GTS (in my desktop) wastes more than that in heat I'd reckon
<Dr_Willis> Thinking about gettign one  of those mini atom based desktops for  fun. :) but  i bet the wife would steal it..  because its 'cute'
<funkyHat> So, no news on alpha 5?
<Dr_Willis> this constant 'ka-thunking' of the speakers is getting annoying
<BluesKaj> Oli``, yeah , understood ..we use a Lan connected TiVo , that uses 2 pcs as storage for video , pics and music . The pcs are shudown every night but the TiVo is constantly on .
<funkyHat> I guess I could just download a nightly CD, but I'd rather go for a half-way proper release
<Oli``> funkyHat: there's not too much difference... you'll end up at the same stage as a nightly as soon as you update
<funkyHat> Oli``: good point, the alpha CDs are likely to have a few more bugs fixed though, aren't they
<Oli``> depends on the distance between the release and the nightly, but sure
<funkyHat> (I'm just planning to fiddle about with the live CD to see if everything works, then upgrade my desktop if it does
<BluesKaj> interesting,  I've avoided the medibuntu repos due to the stripped avcodec apps like ffmpeg not working with our pyTivo server..I wonder what other blackops medibuntu has been forced to implement by the MPPA and it euro-equivalents ? :P
<pe> can anybody help me with my sound? everything works, only the sound has problems.
<pe> soundcard: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1193979280
<Dr_Willis> Drats - freeciv just hung! thats a mission critical app!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eternal_p> hey...Alpha 5 is coming out today, no?
<funkyHat> eternal_p: yes, it is supposed to be. It is not out yet though
<funkyHat> eternal_p: I've just downloaded yesterday's daily live CD instead
<eternal_p> funkyHat: ty...
<eternal_p> funkyHat; I'll give it a few hours...I'm in no rush :)
<funkyHat> Cor, this stack of CDs smells funny
<knix_> Woot woot - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<serp> *zelda music*
<wastrel> i upgraded to koala
<Dr_Willis> Uh ohh! :0
<Dr_Willis> :)
<billybigrigger> wastrel, how'd it go?
<wastrel> it worked afaict
<wastrel> need to fix slow boot
<wastrel> my favorite jaunty bugs are not fixed
<billybigrigger> slow boot?
<billybigrigger> like over a minute to boot?
<wastrel> my fonts are weird from my gnome theme
<wastrel> yes
<wastrel> yes very slow boot over a minute 100%
<billybigrigger> check your logs, but i bet you need to blacklist the floppy driver
 * billybigrigger thought that bug was fixed though
<wastrel> imma do it when i get home
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm, I got somehow slow boot too - what is the program to measure this called again? bootchart?
<billybigrigger> PolitikerNEU, yes, bootchart
<wastrel> i was staring at this blank screen for so long i swithced to another VT and logged in
<billybigrigger> blank screen eh
<wastrel> but by the time i'd typed in my sudo password gdm was finally starting up
<billybigrigger> hmm, check your logs
<wastrel> when i get home will do it
<CyberCr33p> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<CyberCr33p> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/ doesn't work yet
<JEEB> it should get working sooner or later :3
<CyberCr33p> yes
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week will start in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<billybigrigger> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek for more info
 * billybigrigger didn't know about UDW until today, what gives :P
<billybigrigger> maybe not being a dev has something to do with it?
<dholbach> no, we posted it in a lot of places
<danbhfive> billybigrigger: I thought it was posted to fridge.ubuntu.com and devel-announce
<dholbach> twitter, identica, fridge, devel-announce, digg, the forums, planet
<dholbach> and IRC :)
<dholbach> and maybe other places I forgot about
<dholbach> but luckily there are logs
<hggdh> and more. Daniel is making sure it is all over the place ;-)
<billybigrigger> just a lowly irc user here
<hggdh> even here, billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> i haven't been around much the last couple weeks
<billybigrigger> so it's nobody's fault, but my own
<mkoehler> anyone having troubles using the nvidia driver v185 with kernel 2.6.31-9 (refresh rate)?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  not sure what driver im using
<Dr_Willis> but with lcd's are refresh rates even an issue
<Dr_Willis> using V185 here. twinview lcd's using DVI. No noticeable issues
<billybigrigger> 185.18.36
<billybigrigger> 2.6.31-9-generic
<billybigrigger> works fine here
<mkoehler> yeah I'm on 185 too, twinview lcd's using vga
<billybigrigger> no twinview here
<Dr_Willis> 2.6.31-8-generic
<mkoehler> if I fall back a couple of kernel versions, everything's good
<mkoehler> if I use -9, then say, when I move a window
<mkoehler> it takes like 5 seconds to reposition it, and jumps like every second
<mkoehler> to get to the new location
<mkoehler> you can see horizontal lines moving from the bottom to the top of the screen when it initially draws the desktop
<mkoehler> Linux mike-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<guntbert> I tried to file a bug and got a page "Timeout error" ("our edge server has a lower timeout...), there is an option "disable redirection for 2 hours". What will this option actually do?
<mkoehler> fell back on this setup and it works great
<mkoehler> guntbert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/421817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421817 in launchpad "can't login with error timeout error (dup-of: 396593)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396593 in launchpad-code "Person branch listing page timing out" [High,Fix committed]
<mkoehler> a bug report was filed about that
<mkoehler> not sure exactly what the disabling redirection is all about
<guntbert> mkoehler: thx, didn't think to find a LP bug in LP :-)
<mkoehler> haha yeah, no worries
<guntbert> mkoehler: and the redirection doesn't do anything it seems :-)
<mkoehler> well, I suppose that's good ;-)
<Dr_Willis> the bug reporting system had a bug? :)
<nemo> bug reporting system probably has a lot of bugs
<nemo> personally I wish they'd offer a way to link to comments using hash syntax
<nemo> I should see if there's an enhancement bug on that
<nemo> so easy to do too, just add an id="commentID" on the link to the comment ID
<om26er1> today was the release date for alpha5 where is it
<mkoehler> yeah that'd be convenient
<mkoehler> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<keith_> i upgraded directly from jaunty and now my system is inoperable. When I restart gdm, the screen flickers and goes black. Any ideas?
<mkoehler> does it send you into low graphics mode?
<keith_> mkoehler: was that directed at me?
<mkoehler> yeah
<keith_> mkoehler: not that I can tell. Just a black screen. No dialogs.
<CyberCr33p> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/
<keith_> mkoehler: the virtual ttys work. I am using one to talk here.
<CyberCr33p> it looks like they are doing some work
<CyberCr33p> in the ftp
<mkoehler> keith_: hmm...do you have the latest video drivers
<keith_> mkoehler: I was running nvidia 176 I think, before I did the upgrade
<mkoehler> yeah, I think I was having a similar problem to what you're having
<mkoehler> upgrade to nvidia v185
<keith_> mkoehler: do I just need to apt
<keith_> get the right package+
<knix_> woot woot it's out!!!!
<keith_> knix_: alpha 5+
<mkoehler> yeah
<keith_> ?
<knix_> ya
<knix_> just came up
<om26er1> but they did not release ubuntu moblin remix ?
<mkoehler> keith_:  yeah just apt-get the nvidia 185 packages
<keith_> mkoehler: which package is it for 185? I usually use jockey.
<mkoehler> there's a lot
<mkoehler> just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-*
<keith_> mkoehler: yeah, that was my thought. :)
<keith_> mkoehler: How can I tell if it's using it?
<mkoehler> well, sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-* nvidia-glx-185
<mkoehler> I think that's it
<keith_> mkoehler: what about nvidia*185?
<mkoehler> keith_: whatever floats your boat ;-)
<mkoehler> think you may need a * on the far end too though
<keith_> mkoehler: good point. i'll give that a try. Will that need a reboot? or is a gdm restart enough?
<mkoehler> reboot
<keith_> mkoehler: ok. thanks. I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<mkoehler> ok good deal
<mkoehler> you might also try 2.6.28-11 or something like that
<mkoehler> it's the kernel that I'm on right now...I'm still not having great luck with 31-9
<mkoehler> working out some kinks
<keith_> mkoehler: shouldn't that have come with the upgrade?
<keith_> mkoehler: also, apparently 2 globs are not permissible in an apt-get. :)
<mkoehler> oh supposedly....I've had it for a week or so
<mkoehler> heh
<om26er1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/daily-live/
<om26er1> but its alpha didn;t come out
<mkoehler> keith_: just do sudo apt-get install nvidia <tab tab>
<mkoehler> just get all the options you see w/ a 185
<keith_> mkoehler: that works too
<knix_> what is ubuntu moblin?
<om26er1> knix_: http://moblin.org/
<om26er1> moblin in ubuntu
<knix_> nice nice
<om26er1> knix_: moblin is an intel os built specially for thier intel aom and later handed this project to the linux foundation
<knix_> om26er1: sweet, I think I will have to try it out
<knix_> I just wish ubuntu supplied the img, not iso
<CyberCr33p> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/ it's here
<om26er1> knix_: u can use unetbootin
<knix_> CyberCr33p: yes, yes it is, w00t.  Dling now
<guntbert> mkoehler: I managed to get my bug report through - I went via "advanced options" - don't know if that did the trick or if it was only a matter of time anyway :-)
<mkoehler> aha
<mkoehler> yeah I'm not sure
<mkoehler> I've never encountered that bug before....I always use advanced options though
<mkoehler> don't know if it makes a difference or not
<knix_> om26er1: If I am using netbook remix, couldn't I install moblin on top of it?
<keith_> knix_: did kmoehler leave?
<mkoehler> keith_: no
<knix_> not sure
<keith_> mkoehler: there you are
<knix_> lol
<keith_> mkoehler: got the name close
 * mkoehler waves
 * knix_ nods back
<keith_> mkoehler: yeah, didn't work
<keith_> mkoehler: dmesg shows some nvidia issues though
<mkoehler> same issues?
<keith_> mkoehler: yeah
<mkoehler> time for a little pastebinit? =)
<keith_> mkoehler: um... can I do that from a tty?
<mkoehler> yeah
<mkoehler> make sure to get the package pastbinit
<keith_> mkoehler: on the plus side, it is using 185
<keith_> mkoehler: on the down side, it is ignoring my GPU
<keith_> up side?
<mkoehler> heh....what kernel did you boot into?
<keith_> let me check
<keith_> 31.9
<keith_> 31-9
<mkoehler> hmm
<mkoehler> thought about trying an older version just for the sake of testing the video driver?
<keith_> well, that's pretty sweet. cli pastebin that is
<mkoehler> I've had some issues with 31-9
<mkoehler> yeah, it's a handy tool
<keith_> www.pastebin.com/f32b7183a
<keith_> Hope I copied that right
<mkoehler> Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<keith_> mkoehler: there is a line indicating that 173 may be a better choice?
<keith_> mkoehler: let me check
<keith_> http://pastebin.com/f32b7183a
<keith_> try thta
<keith_> that
<mkoehler> works better
<keith_> mkoehler: www vs no www I guess
<mkoehler> ah, they should change their dns settings =/
<o_portista17> does anyone know how do i change the hard drive "name" without have to format it?
<oinkboink> hi
<mkoehler> keith_: yeah, sounds like 185 isn't really supported for your graphics card, my bad
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 5 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5 | 100 Papercuts: http://u.nu/9gvu
<keith_> o_portista17: the drive label?
<mkoehler> should have asked you what card you have first
<o_portista17> yes
<keith_> mkoehler: seems like it should still work. :(
<keith_> o_portista17: what is the filesystem?
<o_portista17> ntfs
<knix_> om26er1: do you like moblin better than the standard netbook remix?
<o_portista17> and with Gparted, it will delete my files, at least, its the warning that i receive
<keith_> o_portista17: ntfsprogs has a tool I think, or you can use gedit. I don't think you can do it while the drive is mounted though.
<keith_> er
<keith_> not gedit
<keith_> tired
<keith_> gparted
<oinkboink> there known problems with ati-cards(4670 hd) and 9.10?
<keith_> o_portista17: if you boot into a live cd and run gparted, it should be fine
<keith_> o_portista17: assuming you can't umount it
<o_portista17> but i cant umount it
<o_portista17> but, when i put the new label, if i confirm it, it gives me the warning, that i will lose all the files
<keith_> o_portista17: How are you trying to change the label in gparted? I have never received a warning like that.
<keith_> mkoehler: so... how do I use 173? just remove the higher ones and install 173?
<mkoehler> keith_: I'd be much more concerned with "no nvidia graphics adapter found"
<mkoehler> yeah
<o_portista17> keith_,  ,i umount it, and then second mouse click on the HD, and chose the option "label"
<AnAnt> Hello, is seasoned_geek here ?
<mkoehler> keith_: I actually have to run for right now...I'll be back in a little bit.
<knix_> AnAnt: doesnt look like it
<keith_> mkoehler: ok, thanks
<keith_> o_portista17: that is strange... one sec
<mkoehler> sudo do-release-upgrade
<mkoehler> errm....wrong channel
<keith_> o_portista17: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<o_portista17> yes
<keith_> o_portista17: I believe there should be an ntfslabel program included with that package
<o_portista17> yes, and its installed as well
<keith_> o_portista17: have you tried using that?
<o_portista17> no, but i will try now
<keith_> o_portista17: I have to restart now. I will be back.
<o_portista17> ok, tks
<jcole> anyone here know the reasoning for not including 64bit flashplayer in the next ubuntu release karmic?
<eternal_p> jcole: same reason it always is...32-bit is more "complete" as the story goes
<jcole> eternal_p: what does that mean
<eternal_p> jcole: there are some features missing from the 64-bit version
<eternal_p> from what I have read, they decided to nsiswrap it to give everyone the full flash experience which can be missed on the 64-bit version
<AnAnt> jcole: ndiswrapper
<jcole> eternal_p: like what?
<eternal_p> no idea
<AnAnt> oops
<eternal_p> :)
<jcole> eternal_p: im still confused
<eternal_p> google my friend...google :)
<jcole> eternal_p: if i download it manually and install it to my /home it works perfectly, im looking at the Settings here and don't see anything missing
<SwedeMike> I never got my 8.10 to properly run flash until I installed the 64bit alpha plugin.. then everything worked
<jcole> SwedeMike: ditto
<jcole> are there some closed source bits/drivers that depends on the 32 bit version?
<keith_> What does it mean if X tells me that there are "no screens found?"
<jcole> keith_: it means hit ctrl-alt-f1 and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<jcole> keith_: you must have started another X server by accident
<keith_> jcole: yeah, no...
<keith_> jcole: :)
<keith_> jcole: I upgraded to karmic from jaunty and it has cast a curse on my system.
<keith_> jcole: I downgraded to nvidia 173 because it was complaining about 185, now it is saying no screens found.
<keith_> jcole: restarting gdm doesn't solve the problem
<jcole> keith_: run "X -configure"
<jcole> keith_: as root
<jcole> keith_: then copy the new xorg file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eternal_p> quick question: how can I backup my wireless keys for when I do a clean install
<jcole> keith_: then run "nvidia-xconfig"
<jcole> keith_:  then "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<jcole> keith_:  all this as root
<jcole> eternal_p: wireless keys are in gconf
<keith_> jcole: I did sudo X -configure [file] and recieve a (slightly) different error
<eternal_p> jcole: which file?
<jcole> keith_: run "ps -ef | grep X"
<keith_> jcole: the new xork
<keith_> g
<jcole> keith_: sudo kill the X process
<acicula> eternal_p: i just copy over my home, but it's probably in gnome settings directory?
<jcole> keith_: kill {pid}
<keith_> jcole: returns no results
<eternal_p> acicula: I have so much crap in my /home I want to do a clean install and just bring over what is absolutly necessary, nothing more
<keith_> jcole: screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<acicula> eternal_p: gnome settings is the best i got, or gnome keymanager/ring, but dont know what files correlate to that
<eternal_p> thanks...shame there is no clean export/import
<jcole> eternal_p: file are under ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections
<jcole> files*
<eternal_p> jcole: ty
<jcole> eternal_p: you can also run "gconf-editor /system/networking/connections" and view manually
<keith_> jcole: any thoughts on my error now?
<jcole> eternal_p: its good practice to have / and /home on separate partitions... then, you can jusr rename your old home dir and install a new ubuntu... just dont format your new /home when installing
<jcole> keith_: did it create a new xorg.conf.new file?
<keith_> jcole: actually, I see now that it says "module nvidia not found"
<jcole> keith_: you need to reboot when you install nvidia modules
<keith_> jcole: thought I did. brb though.
<eternal_p> jcole: that is how I do it
<eternal_p> but I rename my home directory from the live CD, I start blank and copy over only what I need
<jcole> eternal_p: whatever works :)
<eternal_p> jcole: always works :)
<eternal_p> as long as I accidentlyi don't format my /home partition
<blackxored> isn't alpha 6 released?
<Pici> 5
<keith_> jcole: same issue
<billybigrigger> keith_, sorry for jumping into the conversation
<billybigrigger> xserver can't find "nvidia" module?
<billybigrigger> did you just upgrade?
<keith_> billybigrigger: how dare you try to help! >:/
<keith_> billybigrigger: :)
<keith_> billybigrigger: yes, I did
<blackxored> Pici, doesn't runs on virtual box
<billybigrigger> keith_, open a terminal
<billybigrigger> $ dkms status
<billybigrigger> you might need to rebuilt the modules with dkms
<keith_> billybigrigger: it complained about 185, so I uninstalled it and installed 173
<billybigrigger> s/rebuilt/rebuild
<billybigrigger> yeah you need to build it with dkms
<keith_> billybigrigger: how do I do that?
<billybigrigger> what did dkms status say about the 173 driver?
<keith_> billybigrigger: dkms status?
<billybigrigger> ahem
<billybigrigger> look above :)
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> keith_, open a terminal
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> $ dkms status
<billybigrigger> $ means from a command line
<keith_> billybigrigger: oh, didn't see that. :)
<billybigrigger> mine for example...
<billybigrigger> nvidia, 185.18.36, 2.6.31-8-generic, x86_64: installed
<billybigrigger> nvidia, 185.18.36, 2.6.31-9-generic, x86_64: installed
<billybigrigger> nvidia, 185.18.36, 2.6.31-7-generic, x86_64: installed
<jcole> keith_: well, run "X -configure" again and just use that file (dont run nvidia-xsettings)
<billybigrigger> shows that nvidia  185.18.36 is built for kernels 30-{7,8,9}
<keith_> jcole: I tried that
<jcole> keith_: it should just use the nv driver
<keith_> billybigrigger: it says vbox*install and nvidia, 173*added
<billybigrigger> added, NOT installed
<billybigrigger> :)
<jcole> billybigrigger: $ dkms status
<jcole> billybigrigger: nvidia, 190.18.03, 2.6.31-9-generic, x86_64: installed
<billybigrigger> yay
<keith_> billybigrigger: so, what do I do now? lol
<jcole> billybigrigger: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<billybigrigger> jcole, not interested in 190.x :) 185 works fine for me :P
<billybigrigger> keith_, you need to install the module
<jcole> billybigrigger: have you got vdpau working? im still futzing
<billybigrigger> keith_, $ sudo dkms install -m nvidia -v 173XXXXX
<billybigrigger> replace xxx with whatever version of nvidia you'r running
<billybigrigger> keith_, what kernel? i think you need to pass kernel version in there too
<billybigrigger> keith_, $ sudo dkms install -m nvidia -v 173XXXXX -k 2.6.XXXXXX
<billybigrigger> $ uname -r
<billybigrigger> will find your kernel version
<billybigrigger> jcole, no, i haven't tried
<keith_> billybigrigger: Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko... must run dkms build first...
<billybig1igger> keith_: sorry phone rang, outside on the laptop now
<billybig1igger> did you get that module installed?
<keith_> billybig1igger: see ^
<billybig1igger> i can't
<billybig1igger> im outside on the laptop
<billybig1igger> :)
<keith_> billybig1igger: it said Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko... must run dkms build first...
<billybig1igger> so do it :P
<keith_> billybig1igger: I did
<billybig1igger> and
<keith_> billybig1igger: died
<billybig1igger> died?
<keith_> billybig1igger: Bad return status
<billybig1igger> hmmm
<billybig1igger> was there a log created?
<keith_> billybig1igger: yes... make.log. Tracking it down now.
<billybig1igger> and really, what was the problem with 185? if we're going to go through troubles getting nvidia drivers working, they should atleast be the newest :P
<billybig1igger> what kernel are you running?
<keith_> billybig1igger: it said they were ignoring my gpu, and that the legacy 173 supported my card.
<keith_> billybig1igger: 31-9
<keith_> billybig1igger: the log doesn't seem too helpful to me. want a pastebin?
<billybigrigger> what gpu?
<billybigrigger> pastebin = good
<keith_> billybigrigger: do I need to download the kernel headers for this?
<billybigrigger> uhh yeah
<billybigrigger> :)
<keith_> billybigrigger: what was the command? I forget.
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.31
<billybigrigger> err
<keith_> billybigrigger: wasn't there a build-assist package or something that does that?
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.31-9-generic
<billybigrigger> what gpu do you have?
<keith_> billybigrigger: already have the headers, so nvm
<knittl> hi guys, how's the karma?
<keith_> billybigrigger: and it's an nvida... 5500? maybe?
<knittl> i broke my system ^^
<keith_> is there a way to copy and paste in a tty? :p
<serp> bad knittl
<knittl> serp: looks like the problems ppl with OEM install get
<knittl> but restart doesn't work. not even with sysrq, i can only change loglevels
<billybigrigger> keith_, you need gpm installed to copy paste in tty
<EagleScreen_> keith_, you can copy and paste lines in vim editor
<keith_> billybigrigger: http://pastebin.com/f381afca3
<knittl> keith_: with screen
<knittl> i'm also using a dell laptop
<keith_> Stupid Dell
<knittl> i tried old kernels, the new kernel (which doesn't show up in grub, i edited it manually), a self-built kernel. normal and recovery mode
<EagleScreen_> DKSM was did by Dell
<knittl> so i did 6 boots already, now i'm on a live cd
<keith_> EagleScreen_: was did?
<knittl> let's mount my root
<billybigrigger> keith_, nvidia-173-kernel-source
<keith_> billybigrigger: ooh... I have a mouse cursor in my tty! :)
<billybigrigger> keith_, now you can copy paste from tty's
<billybigrigger> not from x though
<keith_> billybigrigger: who needs X. :p
<billybigrigger> keith_, so if you install links, you can browse the web and copy paste text from links to your tty
<keith_> billybigrigger: all i need is elinks and mutt...
<billybigrigger> there ya go :P
<keith_> billybigrigger: ok, so what about the source?
<billybigrigger> keith_, 64 or 32bit?
<keith_> billybigrigger: 32
<knittl> hm, nvidia related issues?
<keith_> knittl: are there any other kind?
<knittl> keith_: any other kind what?
<billybigrigger> keith_, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.20.html
<knittl> the only thing i get is a blinking cursor
<keith_> knittl: nevermind, :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<keith_> knittl: you seem to have worse issues
<knittl> if i switch to vt1 i can see some boot strings
 * mkoehler laughs
<EagleScreen_> i mean it was made by Dell keith_
<knittl> keith_: yes, i'm happy if i get it to work the next few hours :D
<keith_> billybigrigger: how does copy and paste work in a tty?
<billybigrigger> ctrl-c ctrl-v
<keith_> billybigrigger: right click seems to paste
<billybigrigger> or middle mouse too i think
<billybigrigger> oh yeah, just highlight the text, and middle click
<billybigrigger> or right in your case
<billybigrigger> download that file, then sudo sh NVIDIA.blahblahblah....run
<billybigrigger> in a tty
<billybigrigger> then you should be able to use the "nvidia" driver
<keith_> billybigrigger: can the copy and paste not cross ttys?
<billybigrigger> should be able to
<keith_> billybigrigger: doesn't seem to want to. I just typed it manually. I'll figure the copying out later. :) one issue at a time.
<knittl> soo, anybody experiencing the same problems? :D
<keith_> billybigrigger: be back in a few. It's downloading now.
<knittl> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<knittl> hm, could be a problem …
<knittl> can i somehow chroot my system and repair those?
<billybigrigger> you could
<knittl> or are there better solutions?
<keith_> knittl: define "better" ;)
<knittl> ok, i think i chrooted. i never used chroot before
<keith_> knittl: I have, but don't ask me for help. :)
<knittl_> difficult to match all 3 ;)
<knittl_> but in the end it should just work
<knittl_> dpkg was interrupted, run dpkg --configure -a
<knittl_> ok, let's do this *g*
<keith_> billybigrigger: wow... that was easier to fix than I expected. :) Though now it is telling me that a hard disk is failing... do I need to worry about that? :D
<knittl_> too many errors. still? :-$
<billybigrigger> just your drive has bad sectors
<billybigrigger> i have one like that too
<billybigrigger> only 3 months old
<billybigrigger> yet my 2 year old drive is fine :)
<keith_> billybigrigger: this thing is like... 4 or 5 years old. :D
<billybigrigger> well then yeah, it probably does have bad sectors
<keith_> billybigrigger: pre-fail? that's a scary sounding diagnosis. :p
<knittl_> seems like dependency issues in apt
<knittl_> or rather dpkg
<keith_> did they remove dontzap frem the repos?
<knix_> anyone know how to get a windows 7 bootloader back?
<keith_> use grub to boot to the windows 7 partition?
<keith_> er...
<mkoehler> windows 7 bootloader?
<knix_> ya
<mkoehler> you'd have to put in the windows cd
<billybigrigger> why?
<mkoehler> that's the way we did it back with xp and I think vista
<knix_> I think I just pooed myself
<billybigrigger> you won't be able to boot to ubuntu with windows bootloader
<keith_> where did the windows 7 bootloader install to?
<mkoehler> knix_: billy's right...windows 7 bootloader won't let you boot into ubuntu
<knix_> well I thought I installed karmic correctly side by side, but it looks like I blew away the windows partition
<mkoehler> you can add windows7 to you grub bootloader
<billybigrigger> knix_, install windows first, then ubuntu
<mkoehler> you're going to need more than the bootloader ;-)
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<keith_> well, new grub should auto-detect... right?
<billybigrigger> there's a link in there for dual-booting
<mkoehler> see ^^
<keith_> sudo update-grub?
<knix_> I was dual booting
<keith_> That's assuming you can get into grub2... *grumble*
<knix_> now I thought I was going to triple boot, but that's not the case.  let me go bang my head against something, brb
<keith_> Took me a good 15 reboots to hold the shift key just right
<knittl_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7836416 ha!
<Tumie> i found a small bug @ alpha 5
<Tumie> while the installation, there was something new, that showed stuff about ubuntu
<knittl_> hm. open acpi failed (but only a warning)
<Tumie> pidgin was one of them, but pidgin isn't installed and replaced with empathy instant messenger
<keith_> Stupid empathy
<Tumie> keith_: what is stupid about empathy?
<keith_> Tumie: Doesn't work properly for me. :p
<Tumie> keith_: stupid :p
<knix_> good point Tumie
<Tumie> knix_: thanks, but... are you a developer?
<Tumie> i need the developers to know it, so they can fix it :p
<mkoehler> yeah, pidgin is better imo
<knittl_> ok, google shows i'm not the only one with the problem …
<keith_> Tumie: I tried to get used to it, but after I got around to adding facebook chat, nothing seemed to want to connect... also, it didn't seem to want to notify me of new messages, and ctrl+tab doesn't work like in pidgin... never ever tried getting myspace chat working.
<keith_> mkoehler: my only hope is that empathy will develop faster if it is the primary messenger.
<keith_> Tumie: I also don't like how it names all my accounts the same thing "new xmpp account" etc
<mkoehler> well, I can understand that
<Tumie> keith_: you can remove it, and install pidgin :)
<keith_> Tumie: Already done, minus the removing part.
<mkoehler> that's what I did...also how I'm talking to ya'll
<keith_> mkoehler: you are on irc with pidgin?
<mkoehler> (yes I know) empathy has support for irc too
<mkoehler> yes, I am
<keith_> mkoehler: never really could get used to pidgin irc
<mkoehler> why not?
<keith_> mkoehler: haven't tried it enough I guess. just not what I am used to.
<mkoehler> heh, well, I came from ircii
<mkoehler> so I like it quite a bit better
<keith_> mkoehler: I tried ircii briefly before giving up and using irssi.
<keith_> mkoehler: which I am still on. I'll probably switch to xchat-gnome at some point.
<mkoehler> ah, I never tried irssi...it's pretty popular there
<mkoehler> errm, just it's pretty popular*
<Tumie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/423875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423875 in ubuntu "About Ubuntu says something about Pidgin, but Empathy is installed." [Undecided,New]
<Tumie> hoped i added it correctly
<keith_> lol, apparently
<keith_> Tumie: seems like the documentation always lags behind until the official release though
<Tumie> but this isn't documentation :)
<DanaG>     from xml.dom.ext.reader import PyExpat
<DanaG> ImportError: No module named ext.reader
<Tumie> this is the 'about ubuntu', that is showed while installing ubuntu
<keith_> Tumie: while installing? do you mean from the live cd? System->About Ubuntu
<Tumie> no
<Tumie> if you install Ubuntu Alpha 5, you get something new while installing it
<Tumie> it shows stuff about ubuntu, what it has, how safe it is. etc.
<keith_> Tumie: oh, I haven't tried Alpha 5 install. That's cool. Sounds more like Windows now.
<Tumie> its like what windows has while instaling it
<DanaG> !info python-xml
<ubottu> Package python-xml does not exist in karmic
<keith_> Tumie: It's like... I know Ubuntu is awesome... that's why I am installing it.
<shadeslayer> omg...i forgot the release date was today....
<eut> hello
<Tumie> keith_: why are people installing windows then? :P
<eut> where is the xorg.conf file for the latest karmic?
<eut> i cant seem to find it in /etc/X11/
<SwedeMike> eut: Xorg doesn't really need it anymore, not with default settings.
<mkoehler> eut: there's autoconfiguration now
<mkoehler> xorg.conf files are still respected, but not necessary
<keith_> Tumie: touche
<eut> SwedeMike, mkoehler: hmm, wel then how can i increase my screen size?
<DanaG> !find oldxml
<ubottu> File oldxml found in ia32-libs, libgconf2-4, libxmlrpc-core-c3-dev
<shadeslayer> well i would have said !resolution but......
<eut> SwedeMike, mkoehler i need it to be at least 3200x1080 (dual monitor setup)
<SwedeMike> eut: from within the gui, there are settings for that.
<mkoehler> eut: ditto
<eut> :o
<eut> you _must_ use gui to configure x
<eut> backwards :P
<SwedeMike> I'm sure you can run some tool to create default xorg.conf, nivida drivers tool will do it for instance.
<mkoehler> well if you'd prefer, go ahead and make an xorg.conf file from scratch ;-)
<mkoehler> it'll still work
<knittl_> ok, my package manager is totally borked. how can i fix it? looks like it hasn't downloaded everything for upgrade
<eut> ah ok
<mkoehler> knittl_: what's wrong w/ it?
<knittl_> mkoehler: apt-get tells me i have unmet dependencies, aptitude tells me it wants to remove 69 packages dpkg --configure -a tells me it stopped processing because of too many errors
<knittl_> if i try to boot from my hdd i get a blank screen with a blinking cursor (before x starts or anything). i don't even have a shell, and recovery mode ("single" boot option) doesn't work either, i encounter the same symptoms
<knittl_> my dist-upgrade must've been aborted right in the middle
<mkoehler> sounds like it
<knittl_> yeah, it was. it even gave me an error message. but i couldn't restart update-manager because it spit out some python errors
<mkoehler> I don't have any quick fix for that...typically I just play around with removing the unnecessary software then installing the stuff I need
<knittl_> that happens when the system is half-upgraded, lol
<mkoehler> then running the upgrades afterwards
<mkoehler> sorry :-\
<knittl_> i would be really happy to do my next fresh install for 10.04
<knittl_> where are all the devs? i'm glad if i can help troubleshoot and make ubuntu better (= no crashes while updating)
<knittl_> would be great to get it fixed till midnight :D
<knittl_> the sooner the better
<knittl_> ok, aptitude tells me there are a lot of unconfigured packages
<knittl_> but it will still remove 69 packages
<knittl_> i don't know if they're needed
<knittl_> so i'd welcome any guru who knows about this stuff better than me
<mkoehler> well, some likely are required
<mkoehler> but if removing them helps to get your computer back to a state where apt-get / dpkg works, then it's worth it
<knittl_> there's no garuantee it will work after removing them
<eternal_p> afternoon all...just did a fresh of alpha 5...I have nvidia drivers installed (had to force an install manually) but enabling desktop effects seems to hang/crash, thoughts?
<knittl_> eternal_p: be happy, i can't even start X or a shell
<knittl_> well ok, let's remove all that packages and save the list to a text file before doing that
<knittl_> can't. dpkg kicks in and complains about errors :(
<DanaG> wow, my firefox profile dir has 4058 sqlite.corrupt files!
<knittl_> wow, my system is not booting …
<mkoehler> that doesn't make much sense....less you removed the kernel
<knittl_> ok, my kernel is booting but hangs somewhere so i don't get a shell or X. ergo: i can't do anything
<acicula> well what do you see
<knittl_> i'm happy with a shell to fix things (and have all things there like irc, music, etc)
<knittl_> acicula: a blinking cursor on a blank screen
<acicula> it's blinking, ergo it lives :)
<knittl_> if a switch to vt1 i see some normal bootmessages, the last line being "Done."
<knittl_> on a working system the prompt would be after that line
<knittl_> all other vt's are blank
<knittl_> ctrl-alt-del is not working, sysrq-b is not working
<acicula> this when booting in safe mode?
<knittl_> yup, same in safe mode
<knittl_> tried with 3 different kernels
<knittl_> the old one, one of mine, and the new one
<knittl_> the new one doesn't show up in grub, btw
<knittl_> oh yeah, it also hung up when i tried to restart my old system
<acicula> idunno tbh
<knittl_> and update-manager told me it stopped installing because of too many errors
<knittl_> rerunning was not working, because python (x)or upgrade-manager was upgraded so i only got python errors
<knittl_> hooray
<knittl_> :D
<billybigrigger> anyone here use wine?
<knittl_> so i'd be glad if i get my system back to work and help the devs spot the problem and help others with the same solution
<jcole> billybigrigger: i do
<billybigrigger> you have problems with sound in 1.1.28?
<alteregoa> wine?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<alteregoa> no
<billybigrigger> bah, bloody pulse
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1552939
<DanaG> Damn Wine.  Totally fails at audio.
<DanaG> And they even REJECTED patches that would make it work.
<billybigrigger> ?!?!?!
<blueyed> DanaG: try LSD ;D
<DanaG> Got politics?
<billybigrigger> where are these patches :)
<DanaG> !google winepulse
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alteregoa> [Google] #1 WinePulse « Something Involving a Bicycle ( http://art.ified.ca/?page_id=40 )
<billybigrigger> patch them in ubuntu, if upstream doesn't want them
<alteregoa> [Google] Desc: If all goes well there should be the file dlls/winepulse.drv/winepulse.drv.so in the wine tree. If you used the winecfg patch you should be able to run ...
<Pici> alteregoa: Please disable that script here.
<DanaG> Grr, stupid NBC:  http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=0815_hd_gaw_hl_l1664&channelcode=sportga
<knittl_> ok, i found one conflicting package at least
<knittl_> how can i use dpkg to install the version i want
<knittl_> without aptitude trying to install a bunch of packages and failing anyway
<Pici> knittl_: Why is aptitude failing?
<knittl_> Pici: hi pici :) it's failing because dpkg is failing
<knittl_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libpam-modules:
<knittl_>  libpam-modules depends on base-files (>= 5.0.0ubuntu6); however:
<knittl_>   Version of base-files on system is 5ubuntu4.
<knittl_> i hope pasting 3 lines is ok
<jcole> knittl_: synaptic has a "Force version" option in the menu
<knittl_> jcole: and that works when half of my packages are karmic and half of them are jaunty?
<alteregoa> whats a good reboot command?
<acicula> reboot
<alteregoa> i cannot see a option on gnome to reboot
<Bauldrick> shutdown -r now
<acicula> press the power button, or click on your username top right
<acicula> gives you options
<thedonvaughn> init 6
<acicula> three finger salute
<knittl_> how can i use dpkg to install a package from a server
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<acicula> dpkh -i <packagename>
<billybigrigger> wine + pulse works
<acicula> or just double click
<billybigrigger> without winepulse
<knittl_> acicula: yes, but is there a way to download from the package repos?
<knittl_> simply using the url?
<Pici> knittl_: Why do you have half karmic and half jaunty packages?
<james_lan> For the kubuntu version, what provides a bluetooth passkey agent?
<knittl_> Pici: because update-manager refused to continue
<knittl_> i tried re-opening it, but it already gave python errors
<Pici> knittl_: How did you upgrade? update-manager -d ?
<knittl_> yes sir
<Pici> knittl_: Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<knittl_> yup
<knittl_> http://paste2.org/p/412044
<knittl_> here's output of dpkg: http://paste2.org/p/412045
<Pici> knittl_: Why are you redirecting the output of dpkg --configure -a to dpkg ?
<knittl_> Pici: tried to redirect to a file
<knittl_> didn't work though
<Pici> knittl_: Sorry, was just confusing me there
<knittl_> but that is not relevant to my errors ;)
<Pici> Yeag
<Pici> er, yeah
<Pici> knittl_: Can you try: sudo apt-get install -f
<knittl_> sure
<knittl_> NICE ONE
<knittl_> a bunch of unneeded packages (those that aptitude wanted to remove) and base-files as the only one being installed
<knittl_> continue [Y/n]?
<knittl_> what could possibly go wrong? http://xkcd.com/292/ :D
<Pici> knittl_: Which packages does it want to remove?
<knittl_> Pici: apt-get doesn't want to remove anything
<Pici> knittl_: Oh, nevermind then ;)
<knittl_> only aptitude (as part of autoremoving unneeded packages)
<knittl_> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libpam-modules
<knittl_> damnit!
<james_lan> Does anyone know what package in kubuntu is supposed to work with pairing audio devices? (command line, or kde)
<knittl_> update-manager won't come up, due to missing python  module gconf
<Michalxo> hello all
<Michalxo> anyone having jabber account in empathy? I need something to test
<knittl_> <3
<knittl_> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -f
<knittl_> it's actually downloading something again
<knittl_> that's good. that's _very_ good
<mphill> is apache segfaulting nonstop for everyone using lamp?
<knittl_> meh, internal error, could not perform blabla libpam-modules
<knittl_> and i guess that's why i don't get a shell login. because my authentication module is broken
<Michalxo> no one who uses empathy jabber? (i just need to know if changing priority of jabber account gives seg fault you too)
<Michalxo> no one?
<knittl_> hell yeah!
<knittl_> at least i got libpam0g installed
<knittl_> libpam-modules still bitches around
<guntbert> james_lan: I guess you have kdebluetooth? you could look at bluez too (I don't know if that is mainly for gnome)
<knittl_> is this i circular dependence?
<knittl_> base-files depends on libpam-modules (>= 0.79-3ubuntu3); however: Package libpam-modules is not configured yet.
<james_lan> I've looked at it, and I can't seem to get it to pair, though it *may* have just done it with bluez-gnome
<knittl_> libpam-modules depends on base-files (>= 5.0.0ubuntu6); however: Package base-files is not configured yet.
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/423316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423316 in empathy "Empathy segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]
<knittl_> what shall i do?
<knittl_> installing both at the same time worked
<knittl_> shall we continue? yes we shall!
<knittl_> oh yeah baby. dpkg --configure -a works again
<knittl_> i'm so happy :)
<LordMetroid> Do I need to update my alpha 4 to alpha 5 using update-manager -d ?
<knittl_> LordMetroid: no
<knittl_> normal upgrades will do for you
<LordMetroid> ok
<LordMetroid> thank you
<itswhatev> i'm seeing random filesystem corruption with the amd64 karmic daily.  i've watched it happen on ext3 & ext4.  this disk is brand new & has been used with 0 problems using the i386 arch
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/423316   anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423316 in empathy "Empathy segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]
<itswhatev> it's this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/411142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411142 in grub2 "grub stall at boot since latest updates" [Undecided,New]
<acicula> itswhatev: how do you ascertain the file system is corrupted?
<knittl_> 539 not fully installed or removed.
 * knittl_ doesn't like this
<itswhatev> acicula: fsck detects a filesystem full of errors
<Oli``> Is it me or have the icon sizes swollen in the past few days? The panel with my application menu is decidedly taller than my other one.
<knittl_> hm. is dbus still used in karmic?
<knittl_> or has it been removed like hal?
<Trewas> dbus is not going anywhere
<acicula> 103       2396  0.0  0.0  22204  1856 ?        Ss   17:27   0:04 /bin/dbus-daemon --system
<acicula> karmic-current
<knittl_> ok. then i have no clue how to fix this mess :(
<knittl_> i fixed libpam, should i give a reboot a try?
<knittl_> wth, i'll just do it
<itswhatev> hey what do you know, my filesystem just became corrupted again
<BUGabundo> boas
<eurythmia_> I have my eth0 interface set to acquire an address by DHCP on boot ... I'f found out, though, that if there is no connection (even if I take the interface down) it continually attempts to get an address via dhcp. How can I prevent this from happening when there is no connection present?
<knittl> ok, i finally have a shell again on my system
<knittl> i don't have networking though
<knittl> so i'm on a live system again
<knittl> but somehow i miss a decent webbrowser this way xD
<BUGabundo> anyone having troubles with FF (namely 3.7) ?
<BUGabundo> mine aint loading any addon
<serp> BUGabundo, maybe the addons don't support 3.7?
<BUGabundo> serp: or working up to 2h ago
<BUGabundo> when I shutdown my laptop :\
<serp> did you have a previous version before you rebooted? heh
<BUGabundo> serp: I get DAILY FF updates
<serp> BUGabundo, so you have a nightly build repository?
<BUGabundo> serp: daily ppa from ubuntu mozilla team
<BUGabundo> yes
<ubuntu> so, can anybody help me repair my broken dpkg?
<BUGabundo> ubuntu whats up?
<knittl> sry, forgot to nick change
<knittl> BUGabundo: my dist-upgrade aborted with an error and i now have a system half jaunty, half karmic
<knittl> dpkg now hangs at configuring dbus
<BUGabundo> arrrr
<BUGabundo> knittl: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BUGabundo> ??
<BUGabundo> does that work?
<knittl> nop
<knittl> that only gives me a hell lot of errors
<eurythmia_> knittl: dist-upgrade is not a good way to upgrade ... apt isn't as good at handling dependencies as the other options (like upgrade-manager -d)
<knittl> 351 lines to be exactly
<knittl> eurythmia_: i upgraded via update-manager -d
<knittl> i told myself i want that to be fixed 'til midnight. so 1.25 hours left :D
<eurythmia_> oh. Interesting. ... heh, and perl -i -ple "s/upgrade/update/"
<eurythmia_> ;)
<knittl> yeah, update-manager :P
<knittl> well, i couldn't login at all
<knittl> i managed to fix libpam-modules and libpam0g
<knittl> i can login now, but i don't have networking
<eurythmia_> knittl: honestly, I think it would probably be easiest to back up your data and do a clean install.\
<knittl> and i want all packages to be properly configured
<BUGabundo> wait
<knittl> i don't want to do a clean install :(
<BUGabundo> you distupgraded?
<BUGabundo> we can't suport that way
<knittl> i wanna know how to rescue my system ;)
<BUGabundo> the correct way is update-manager -d
<knittl> what way can you support?
<knittl> BUGabundo: i did that
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> reading backlong
<BUGabundo> knittl: boot from live cd , chroot
<BUGabundo> and try again ??
<BUGabundo> or even recovery with network?
<knittl> i am on live cd right now, and have a chroot in another terminal
<BUGabundo> and try do aptitude update ; aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<knittl> 1 packages upgraded, 3 newly installed, 72 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<knittl> remove those?
<BluesKaj> I've been using aptitude and update manager -d didn't find anything to update
<BUGabundo> knittl: do it
<knittl> ok
<BUGabundo> you don't have anything to loose
<BUGabundo> after that do
<knittl> i saved the list to a file, just in case
<BUGabundo>  aptitude full-upgrade
<knittl> okay
<knittl> let's see first if it does the safe upgraed without problems
<BluesKaj> full-upgrade ?
<knittl> Current status: 2 broken [+2], 1 update [-1]
<knittl> + a lot of dpkg errors
<BUGabundo> do now aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: yeah it upgrades package that require dep jumps
<knittl> wants to remove mysql server
<knittl> but ok, i can always reinstall that
<knittl> Current status: 0 broken [-2].
<knittl> looks good?
<knittl> dpkg --configure -a again?
<BUGabundo> try now
<BUGabundo> knittl: alse make sure you have ubuntu-desktop
<knittl> lots of errors
<mattfletcher> hello, i've just upgraded my 9.04 install to karmic alpha using update-manager -d and i now have two firefoxes installed. 3.5.2 and 3.0.something. what packages do i need to remove to get just the latest?
<knittl> the first being dbus
<BUGabundo> mattfletcher: 3.5 is the oficial
<mattfletcher> BUGabundo: I realise that, I do not know what package to remove the older version
<knittl> BUGabundo: http://paste2.org/p/412173
<BUGabundo> mattfletcher: firefox-3.0
<BUGabundo> knittl: could be the chroor
<knittl> but chroot shouldn't allow breaking out, right?
<knittl> or is this about user management?
<BUGabundo> knittl: no idea
<BUGabundo> won't comment on it
<knittl> ehm, ok
<Tumie> can somebody check this again? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/423875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423875 in ubuntu "About Ubuntu says something about Pidgin, but Empathy is installed." [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> Tumie: lol
<knittl> if i only knew which package is comes first in dependency chain
<knittl> yay, another two packages working *g*
<BUGabundo> \o/
<BUGabundo> knittl: what's still breaking?
<knittl> a lot
<BUGabundo> knittl: alse make sure you have ubuntu-desktop
<knittl> but i just dpkg -i udev initramfs-tools
<knittl> yeah, can't install yet because of dependencies
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> knittl: pastebin your sources
<knittl> but lol, after fixing everything i will have a very funny system
<BUGabundo> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<knittl> sources == sources.list
<knittl> ?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> install that if you don't have yet
<BUGabundo> alias pastebinit='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<BUGabundo> I made this nice alias :)
<BluesKaj> knittl, look in your menu for an app called orphaned package manager or some such
<knittl> can't install :p
<knittl> package manager is broken
<knittl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264643/
<knittl> ok, it worked xD
<BUGabundo> deb http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/ubuntu/archive/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo> you only need that, for now
<BUGabundo> comment all other repos/pockects
<BluesKaj> knittl, it's not THE package manager , it's a small app called remove orphaned packages
<BUGabundo> an leave just ONE
<knittl> what'? darkstar.ist.utl? oO
<BUGabundo> no sources, no 3rd party
<BUGabundo> knittl: replace that with your fav mirror
<BUGabundo> that's just mine
<knittl> oh ok
<knittl> ok, commented everything. now update && upgrade?
<roffe> If I want to run alpha 5, what would be the easiest way?
<knittl> dpkg --configure -a does a lot more now
<knittl> roffe: don't ;)
<itswhatev> this filesystem corruption thing is ugly.. i hope downgrading grub works around the prob... i'm running on a livecd now.
<roffe> knittl, why's that? Too buggy?
<knittl> i don't know. but i've been trying to bring my system into a usable state for hours now ^^
<knittl> ok, i think i'll try to reboot once more
<knittl> hm, what about hal? i thought hal got removed?
<BUGabundo> knittl: use aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> roffe: what do you have right now?
<knittl> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the mysql-server-5.0 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<BUGabundo> knittl: your probs have nothing to do with karmic
<BUGabundo> but with a broken upgrade
<knittl> well, they happened while upgrading to karmic
<knittl> and ppl in #ubuntu refuse to help because it's related to karmic
<BUGabundo> knittl: what do you have there, that a backup, and a clean isntall won't give you ?
<roffe> BUGabundo, 9.04
<BUGabundo> just export the list of installed apps
<knittl> BUGabundo: the fun
<BUGabundo> and then install them
<knittl> and experience
<BUGabundo> roffe: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> knittl: all kept on a backup
<knittl> this can't be soo hard
<BUGabundo> WAIT
<BUGabundo> I have an idea
<knittl> yes, i'm listening
<BUGabundo> just run the installer, BUT don't format
<roffe> BUGabundo, and then?
<BUGabundo> installer will keep settings, and user space
<BUGabundo> but install karmic apps
<knittl> so i'll have jaunty again
<knittl> i don't have a karmic cd
<knittl> no blank cdrs at home
<BUGabundo> usb pen ?
<knittl> nop
<knittl> hm, i'll try to fix it myself
<knittl> nevermind
<knittl> thanks for helping me out :)
<roffe> BUGabundo, and then?
<BUGabundo> roffe: and then, after reboot, you have karmic
<roffe> BUGabundo, Ok, but nothing really happened when I wrote that
<BUGabundo> roffe: where did you do it ?
<BUGabundo> roffe: $ lsb_release -a
<itswhatev> maybe if i install grub2 that will help? i only had grub-common and grub-pc
<roffe> BUGabundo, Sorry, I already had "update manager" up, so it didn't come up like it should
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> itswhatev: what's up ?
<ShapeShifter499> karmic, might be hated now, but loved later once finalised and released, why does this happen to all types of Linux operating systems before they come out of testing/beta/alpha?
<knittl> ShapeShifter499: i don't hate karmic
<knittl> why would i?
<roffe> Is it buggy so far?
<itswhatev> BUGabundo: something's up with amd64 and the latest grub stuff, extXX filesystems are getting corrupted, including the superblock.. i keep having to use a livecd to correct the probs..
<BUGabundo> roffe: its ALPHA
<BUGabundo> anything and everyting can and will happen
<BUGabundo> itswhatev: WFM
 * BUGabundo wonders if he is the only experience tester in the # tonight
<sebbar> hi, will the decision to set arora as default browser be reconsidered for kubuntu 10.4?
<BUGabundo> hey guys WAKE UP
<BUGabundo> sebbar: 10.4?? LOLOL
<BUGabundo> not even 9.10 is made up yet
<BluesKaj> tester ? ...we're all testers
<BUGabundo> blueprint still open
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ahh there you are
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I meant to say _regulars_
 * billybigrigger takes a peek into the room
<sebbar> BUGabundo: the alpha 5 page says they decided to keep konqueror cause switching to arora is too much of a hassle... want to know if that might change in the future
 * billybigrigger quickly shuts the door
<knittl> i'll try reboot. cu
<BluesKaj> right , I'm spending some with some cli purist friends who also happen to be into audio , not the mp3 king the glow in the dark tube amps types
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: billybigrigger billybigrigger [[]]
<BUGabundo> sebbar: ahh you mean KDE :\
<itswhatev> f the holier than though in this #..
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, hehe howdy
<BUGabundo> ohh you are there
<BUGabundo> I thought we lost you :)
<sebbar> BUGabundo: I mean the default browser on kubuntu
<billybigrigger> no, i need to go outside a smoke though
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: stop smoking
<itswhatev> disgusting
<BUGabundo> you get better lungs, but lousy eye sight
<BluesKaj> sebbar, i'm glad hear that , arora is boooorrrring
<billybig1igger> ok let's get this party started
<knittl> yay, dpkg --configure -a looks way better on my real system (without chroot)
<billybig1igger> although my help might me limited, who needs it?
<billybig1igger> before BUGabundo goes insane
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta BBQ , BBL
<billybig1igger> BluesKaj: i like mine medium rar
<billybig1igger> s/rar/rare
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> everyone getting BBQ
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> all but me
<ShapeShifter499> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<knittl> i want bbq too :(
<billybig1igger> who was having grub problems?
<BUGabundo> ok, I blame my self for the OT
<knittl> ^^
<knittl> hm, i miss a 3 way merge for conflicting config files
<knittl> cool cool cool. dpkg is still running without errors
<knittl> half an hour to go till midnight. i think i will achieve my goal of having karmic before midnight xD
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> ehheheehe
<billybig1igger> goals are good
<BUGabundo> I told you chroot would do strange things
<knittl> BUGabundo: yep, you were right
<knittl> although i thought it was exactly for such things
<ShapeShifter499> OH meant to say, I got karmic on my OLD power pc laptop
<knittl> haha, package is in a very bad inconsistent state
<knittl> well, reinstall to help
<knittl> no output on dpkg --configure -a
<knittl> that's definitely a good thing
<knittl> i'm keeping you just informed of my progress ;)
<BUGabundo> ok
<knittl> looks good. aptitude has no installation candidates, apt-get doesn't want to do anything, dpkg is silent. time to reboot i'll say
<knittl> bye, cu
<billybig1igger> lazer
<danbhfive> for anyone that did a clean install of alpha 5, did grub catch your other OSs?
<billybigrigger> other's as in windows?
<billybigrigger> or *nix??
<danbhfive> all of them
<billybigrigger> hmmm....thought that was sorted out a long time ago
<billybigrigger> osprober doesn't pick them up?
<danbhfive> well, it worked at alpha 4, now it stopped
<knittl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaawesome
<knittl> but i thought usplash got replaced by xsplash?
<knittl> my fault for not properly upgrading with dpkg?
<billybigrigger> knittl, i think you have to manually install xplash
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen
<knittl> hm ok. is it worth it?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: what's new on the audio team ppa?
<danbhfive> billybigrigger: no, I think osprober is fine.  I say that because I just ran update-grub, and my grub.cfg is fine
<billybigrigger> danbhfive,
<Lars_G> I hate you all.
<billybigrigger> $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<billybigrigger> $ sudo os-prober
<billybigrigger> $ sudo update-grub
<Lars_G> Now I want to go to edge on all my machines again
<BUGabundo> Lars_G: calm down
<EagleScreen> hello
<danbhfive> billybigrigger: should I do that, even though an update-grub seems to already have fixed it?
<BUGabundo> hey EagleScreen
<billybigrigger> danbhfive, not if it's fixed already
<billybigrigger> why break something that's fixed? :P
<EagleScreen> have you seen that icons are removed from Gnome menu?
<Lars_G> BUGabundo: but... the edge, it's bleeding and so nice
<Lars_G> daily installs.... new stuff to play with....
<danbhfive> hehe, ok
<Lars_G> speaking of fixed, I don't have my netbook right now with me (where I have karmic going on) what's the kde version we're pumping in there so far?
<ActionParsnip> !info kdebase-bin
<ubottu> kdebase-bin (source: kdebase): core binaries for the KDE 4 base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<Lars_G> ah 3.2
<Lars_G> err
<Lars_G> 3.1
<Lars_G> thanks
<Lars_G> that explains why a fix hasn't made it in there
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: i wouldnt recommend kde on a netbook
<Lars_G> is 3.1 the version that is expected to ship?
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I'm using mainly the gnome UI remix, but I use some kde applications. the kde netbook remix is pretty nice but still has some effort to go into it
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: i use lxde, nice and light in ram
<Lars_G> lxde?
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/lxde.png
<Lars_G> If 4.3.1 is the verion that will go into karmic final, is there anywhere I can ask for a patch to be backported into it?
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I'll check, but I like the launcher ui in gnome-netbook a lot
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: alt+f2 do you mean?
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: No, it's called netbook-launcher it's the UI with the tabs on the left
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: gotcha, i see
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: theres lxauncher http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXLauncher kinda similar
<Lars_G> it's more "small device" than a normal gnome/kde desktop, and yet it's usseable as a real computer unlike kde-netbook and moblin which are geared to handheld stuff in my view, not for small computers
<danbhfive> Lars_G: I haven't used it much, but I'm starting to like Maximus as firefox takes up allot of screen space without it
<ActionParsnip> i'll check kde-netbook sounds funky
<knittl> hm, i'm missing a lot of the icons
<Lars_G> danbhfive: I'll check it, but what I am tending to do right now is to send FF into fullscreen with f11
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: the metapackage us called kubuntu-netbook
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: It's based off plasma, and it's very interesting, but in my view it's more geared to a device that will work as a PDA or PIM than a full pc
<Lars_G> hmm
<billybigrigger> knittl, we all are
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: LXLAuncher looks decent, I might give it a spin
<knittl> billybigrigger: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: web image searches are easier. looks ok. i use gnome apps now. I left kde when it got flakey. I started with mandrake so kde was natural
<knittl> i just didn't know if it was from my berserk rescue action
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I've always been a sucker for lightweight desktops in smaller pcs, my first laptop used fluxbox, and the second one xfce 4
<Lars_G> danbhfive: what is it? a ff extension?
<danbhfive> Lars_G: no, its part of gnome UNR.  It is the thing which changes the standard windows decorators, or something
<danbhfive> Lars_G: it might be part of kde UNR too, Ive no idea.  Its a UNR project
<Lars_G> danbhfive: will it really affect on netbooks? since the title bar and decorations go on the top middle of the netbook bar anyhow
<danbhfive> Lars_G: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/ubuntu_netbook_remix_detailed_explanation
<knittl> are there problems with wireless cards?
<Lars_G> :'(
<Lars_G> danbhfive: My console is not copying, I'll have to type that url by hand
<Lars_G> danbhfive: sorry to be a pita but could you shorten it for me please? bit.ly or any shortening will do
<arand> I'm trying to _only_ get the source for an (updated) package in KK using jaunty, I've added "repo: karmic-updates main" What kind of apt magic would get me the source, or do I need the "karmic main"  source repo as well?
<danbhfive> Lars_G: oh, well, maximus is just part of the current UNR interface.  It gets rid of the title bar and auto maximizes windows.  It might work some other magic with the window decorators
<Lars_G> danbhfive: so maximus is what provides what's working right now. ok
<danbhfive> yeah
<Lars_G> I wonder if there's a "shorten url" plugin for irssi
<Lars_G> meh, there's one but it shortens urls I post
<Lars_G> ah well
<danbhfive> Lars_G: http://tiny.cc/knY0s
<danbhfive> wait, that didnt work
<d0od> no that did lol
<Lars_G> thank you danbhfive
<danbhfive> Lars_G: http://tiny.cc/mjmCu
<danbhfive> hehe, Ive never seen that first link before!!
<Lars_G> right
<Lars_G> thanks man
<Lars_G> I should hunt down why select in my desktop yakuake is not working
<Lars_G> it's a real hassle
<knittl> xsplash is already in the newest version? but why is it not used?
<arand> found it, adding src-deb: karmic and karmic-updates let's me get KK source to JJ, nifty.
<d0od> Does anyone know if gwibber is still going to included as a default app in Karmic?
<EagleScreen> what do u think about Bug #407621 issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<Lars_G> Hmmm I wonder if ume-config-netbook is ready and works
<Lars_G> I'm not sure I've tried it on mine
<BluesKaj> d0od, gwibber is listedb in my package manager
<d0od> i know it's in the repo's - but i remember hearing that it's new backend was gonna be integrated througout Karmic & it would be installed by default - just wondering if that's still happening or not?
<BluesKaj> d0od, well, I guess that depends on your ebabled repos
<BluesKaj> err enabled
<billybigrigger> The following packages have been kept back:
<billybigrigger>   cups foomatic-db ubuntu-desktop
<billybigrigger> these have been held back for weeks, anyone else getting the same?
<Lars_G> I think (THINK) I installed foomatic-db today
<billybigrigger> hehe i don't want to tell you guys what i'm doing right now
<BluesKaj> heh billybigrigger , no need
<danbhfive> billybigrigger: I noticed an issue with grub, even after the repair and trying your commands: the naming for all my jaunty kernels is all the same
<danbhfive> and there are no recovery modes for those kernels, I don't know if that is an issue
<billybigrigger> i don't think any of mine do
<billybigrigger> # Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entrys
<billybigrigger> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> take a gander in your /etc/default/grub
<knittl> oooh, there are my precious icons
<danbhfive> mmm, ok!   that's awesome
 * billybigrigger fires up the grub wiki page
<knittl> appearance > interface > show icons in menu (new default is off)
<danbhfive> billybigrigger: haha, wait, that doesnt apply, since it is commented out  :p
<billybigrigger> uncomment
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> and change to false
<billybigrigger> wording is weird on that comment haha
<danbhfive> billybigrigger: but that would do the opposite of what one might want.  recovery mode is already disabled for jaunty.  ok ok, false, Ill try that
<knittl> is alt-f2 working for everybody?
<EagleScreen> it works for me
<hggdh> WFM
<knittl> damnit, why doesn't it work here …
<Bauldrick> knittl: works for me..29 mins
<knittl> 29 mins?
<billybigrigger> alt-f2 works for knittl
<Bauldrick> midnight
<billybigrigger> knittl, set your key binding for it?
<knittl> no, it doesn't work for me
<knittl> billybigrigger: yes
<hggdh> oh, key-binding is working again?
<danbhfive> billybigrigger: it still didn't work
<hggdh> sweet! I have key binding again!
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<BUGabundo> alt+f2 is working for me , with compiz
<knittl> :(
<knittl> hm well, i can live without it the time being
<EagleScreen> anyone have problems managing Flash player controls in videos in Firefox 3.5.2?
<BUGabundo> knittl: once u start using gnome-do
<BUGabundo> you won't need anything else
<knittl> BUGabundo: hm yeah ;)
<knittl> but i don't use gnome-do
<dtchen_> EagleScreen: you should use 3.5.3; it's a known issue
<knittl> new dust theme is more shiny <3
<billybigrigger> ....no recovery kernels eh....
<dtchen_> EagleScreen: if you can't wait, use the ~ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa
<billybigrigger> knittl, i highly suggest gnome-do
<billybigrigger> knittl, with "docky" :)
<knittl> i highly suggest neo-layout
<knittl> and git
<billybigrigger> windows+spacebar and start typing the app you want to launch
 * BUGabundo slaps billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> its called SUPER
<BUGabundo> not Windows
<knittl> mod4
<EagleScreen> it is also called Meta
<BUGabundo> true
<knittl> ;)
<knittl> the "tux-key"
<billybigrigger> :( that hurt man
<billybigrigger> geez
<IdleOne> well you should of known better
<billybigrigger> don't make me bring out the fish!
 * IdleOne slaps billybigrigger 
<knittl> ok. my wireless card isn't recognized anymore …
<billybigrigger> :-O
<knittl> and sound in rhythmbox isn't working
<knittl> it is in flash =/
<billybigrigger> killall pulseaudio
<billybigrigger> knittl, $ sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<IdleOne> alpha 5 desktop cd freezes on me after loading everything nicely. I clicked on Ibus and a nice window opened up and FREEZE
<billybigrigger> pavucontrol ftw
<knittl> billybigrigger: that was installed once
<knittl> Internal data flow error
<knittl> hm well
<knittl> i'll have a look tomorrow
<knittl> good night everybody!
<billybigrigger> night
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, you still around?
<billybigrigger> has anyone gotten chromium put nicely into gnome-do's dock?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I use Glassy
<billybigrigger> how?
<billybigrigger> glassy?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> the theme
<billybigrigger> glass
<billybigrigger> there's nothing there
<billybigrigger> wanna paste a screenshot of it for me?
<BUGabundo> yeah glass
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> that's really pointless, how do you launch apps from it then?
<vigo> Hello, just installed, says Bad Disk Sectors, Should I do that update -d or figure this out first?
<billybigrigger> vigo, thats gnome-disk
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I type one or two chars
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-04
 * BUGabundo got gnome-disk today, and hates it already
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, that defeats the whole purpose of a dock though
<billybigrigger> :)
<BUGabundo> some how I lost ubuntu-desktop seed again
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I hate mice
<BUGabundo> so why would I want a dock?
<billybigrigger> vigo, if you just installed karmic then you need to run either update manager, or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade from a terminal
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, good point
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, but alt-f2 will also launch your apps, so having gnome-do running is eating your resources :P
<BUGabundo> not the same
<BUGabundo> DO works per tesk (if the app is well made)
<vigo> Ok, let ,me play around with it a bit, first I backup or just run with it since it is Alpha?
<BUGabundo> Run starts per app name
<billybigrigger> super-spacebar or alt-f2
<billybigrigger> they are the same :P
<BUGabundo> not true
<billybigrigger> vigo, ?
<billybigrigger> vigo, play around all you want
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: DO (or any other launcher) will allow you to state what u want to do
<BUGabundo> no need to know the app
<BUGabundo> you can just type "internet"
<BUGabundo> or email
<BUGabundo> or log out
<billybigrigger> vigo, but if you just installed from the alpha 5 cd, which was JUST released today, you won't have much to update :)
<BUGabundo> volume up
<vigo> Should I backup the fresh Upgrade before I try to fix these errors?
<billybigrigger> what errors?
<billybigrigger> hehe this is the first mention of any errors
<billybigrigger> oh, bad disk sectors?
<billybigrigger> ignore them, i think every single karmic user has bad disk sectors according to gnome-disk
<vigo> billybigrigger: I grabbed the Alpha 2 I think,
<billybigrigger> ewwww
<billybigrigger> what was the .iso labeled?
<billybigrigger> afaik A2 didn't have gnome-disk, that is just recent
<vigo> I did the Dist Upgrade from Sources
<BUGabundo> you did WHAT???
<billybigrigger> hehe
<vigo> I did download the Alpha2, then went with straight online upgrade
<billybigrigger> why didn't you download alpha 5?
<billybigrigger> alpha2 is like 6 months old my friend
<billybigrigger> well not that old but :)
<aboSamoor> the problem with the low voice recording using the external mic is solved with fixing the volume slider in pulseaudio using pavucontrol, if anyone face the same problem
<vigo> I was trying to do it like any googler would have seen it.
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<vigo> Let me check Terminal and see which one this is,,,
 * billybigrigger giggles
<BUGabundo> !daily | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<billybigrigger> vigo, $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vigo> Thank you
<billybigrigger> can i ask what kind of net connection you are on?
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> aptitude safe-upgrade FTW
<billybigrigger> :P
<vigo> all fixed, I think
<billybigrigger> what did you fix?
<vigo> I forgot about the update && upgrade. worked fine
<roffe_> Does anyone else have the problem with media players showing blue colors?
<billybigrigger> vigo, ?
<uffo> can someone tell me why file sharing packages has not yet integrated, why i must download them? every operating system has file sharing integrated
<billybigrigger> you updated from alpha 2 to alpha 5 in 2 minutes?
<billybigrigger> what hardware and net connection do you have :)
<vigo> billybigrigger: Almost T-3
<billybigrigger> how many MB of packages did you need to fetch, unpack, and install? :P
<vigo> Still working on that, reading logs now
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, bell just increased my dsl speed to750kbs realspeed from550kbs without any notification.I think it's eastlink is offering 1500kbs if you take their cable bundle, They have their own Fios network here.
<billybigrigger> eastlink, never heard of them
<billybigrigger> only have shaw and telus for decent internet here
<billybigrigger> shaw gave calgary a nice boost in bandwith, for free
<billybigrigger> from 10Mbps to 15Mbps no extra charge :P
<BluesKaj> nova scotia outfit...well managed and financed
<billybigrigger> hehe
<roffe_> Am I the only one that get blue videos in karmic?
<billybigrigger> it's cause newfies.....ahhh i won't go there
<billybigrigger> what kind of video?
<BluesKaj> digital
<roffe_> any video, in vlc and totem
<billybigrigger> what are you using to view the videos?
<billybigrigger> what TYPE of video?
<billybigrigger> can you play .ogg?
<roffe_> haven't tried. xvid so far
<billybigrigger> open vlc
<BUGabundo> roffe_: nvidia?
<roffe_> yes
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> HUE broken again?
 * BUGabundo goes testing
<roffe_> Flash-videos work
<billybigrigger> try changing your video output in vlc
<billybigrigger> Preferences/Video/Output
<billybigrigger> try XVideo extension video output
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: not there
<BUGabundo> roffe_: open nvidia settigns
<BUGabundo> and fix HUE
<roffe_> XVideo didn't do it for me, I'll try BUGabundo's tip
<billybigrigger> all is good here
<itswhatev> does pidgin irc offer any way to filter out msgs from certain people?  that would be really useful..
<roffe_> XVideo actually did fix it, it just took some time
<roffe_> Are you guys ubuntu-developers?
<vigo> .ogg works in browser
<billybigrigger> roffe_, negative
<billybigrigger> vigo, firefox?
<billybigrigger> firefox now supports open video formats
<billybigrigger> out of the box
<uffo>  can someone tell me why file sharing packages has not yet integrated, why i must download them? every operating system has file sharing?
<itswhatev> roffe_: no i believe most are just folks who are testing & can sit on irc
<vigo> billybigrigger: Yes, is choppy, but is trying
<BUGabundo> itswhatev: install the /ignore pluging
<roffe_> itswhatev, sounds reasonable
<roffe_> billybigrigger, Does firefox support x264 out of the box?
<billybigrigger> roffe_, negative
<vigo> uffo: File Sharing stuff opens up ports, I think that is why it is a choice rather than auto install.
<billybigrigger> need a vlc, or mplayer firefox plugin for that
<roffe_> that's too bad
<billybigrigger> roffe_, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<billybigrigger> if vlc is your choice :)
<roffe_> most certainly :)
<billybigrigger> but they won't be embedded into webpages, like .ogg
<uffo> vigo: but atleast it should on cd for offline computers
<aboSamoor> the low voice recording problem returned back :(
<vigo> uffo: That could open up a can of worms if the Offline box ever went Live, I am just guessing here. I am still learning all this stuff, again.
<roffe_> If I want a more permanent fix, where do i fix the HUE in nvidia-settings?
<uffo> DEVELOPERS tell me why file sharing packages has not yet integrated, why i must download them? every operating system has file sharing option Mac Win ?
<BUGabundo> uffo: STOP asking
<BUGabundo> email the devel-discuss ML
<BUGabundo> open a topic on the forums
<BUGabundo> no one here replied to you until now for a reason
<uffo> BUGabundo: it is must have question, how long it goes when ubuntu integrates so move on
<genii> uffo: Ubuntu comes by default with filesharing installed. It's called NFS.
<vigo> Who was asking about HUE?
<uffo> genii: and still when i on on offline computer i cannot enable sharing folder, BUT it should work
<BUGabundo> vigo: me
<vigo> BUGabundo: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1030496.html is from 2009
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with pulseaudio ?
<uffo> pressing file sharing option on offline do not work even on 9.10 alpha 5, HOW long it takes when this works on offline lan pc-s
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: shoot
<hggdh> uffo you are ranting. Please stop
<uffo> hggdh: i do not know what that means but i just require answers
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: I am trying to use skype and suddenly the mic volume goes low. Using pavucontrol I see that them mic is recording but the variation in sound is very low even the mic slider is put to max
<hggdh> uffo, it means you are starting to be inconvenient. This is not the channel for your question. Please open a bug requesting it, or email ubuntu-devel-discuss asking for it.
<BUGabundo> vigo: my prob was fixed with newer drivers, where nvidia fixed it
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: turn off skype AUTOmatic volume control
<uffo> hggdh: i opened several times bug request and feature but nothing
<vigo> BUGabundo: Neato, is this info or data on Freenode yet?
<BUGabundo> ah?
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: it is not turned on
<hggdh> uffo I am sorry. Still this is not the channel for you to request it, or request an explanation for why it is not (yet) done.
<uffo> hggdh: someone should  call to Shuttleworth thats the only thing that helps
<hggdh> uffo, again I ask you to stop ranting
<RagnarokAngel> So, I'm getting the impression someone broke voice and video in empathy
<uffo> DEVELOPERS tell me why file sharing packages has not yet integrated, why i must download them? every operating system has file sharing option Mac Win ? in future even ReactOS will do that
<Twigaathy> Yay, the troll left
<vigo> The two Add/Remove things are redundant?
<RagnarokAngel> Why do I get the feeling i'm missing a dependency for voice/video
<homerhomer> Hey, is Empathy better this time around in the Koala?
<RagnarokAngel> no.
<homerhomer> lame
<RagnarokAngel> >:-(
<RagnarokAngel> voice and video is broken for me
<RagnarokAngel> so
<RagnarokAngel> there's no point to choosing empathy
<homerhomer> even more lame,
<RagnarokAngel> and
<RagnarokAngel> I think they removed the required packages from the repos
<RagnarokAngel> because all the farsight stuff is GONE
<homerhomer> huh
<homerhomer> so are they still going with empathy then?
<billybigrigger> yes
<RagnarokAngel> so why is farsight removed then?
<billybigrigger> for telepathy
<RagnarokAngel> telepathy depends on farsight -- at least their PPA does
<homerhomer> They should at least have some good looking icon, instead of a green triangle and a red circle, it looks really ugly
<billybigrigger> are you guys trying to use voice/video with windows?
<RagnarokAngel> um with anything
<billybigrigger> afaik voice/video only works with non-windows clients at the moment
<RagnarokAngel> couldn't do it empathy to empathy
<RagnarokAngel> so
<RagnarokAngel> ridiculously frustrating
<homerhomer> oh well it's easy to install what I want
<RagnarokAngel> Well, I start getting the calls
<RagnarokAngel> and then they drop off instantly
<RagnarokAngel> and whoever is on the other end
<RagnarokAngel> invariably tells me that they are getting an error
<homerhomer> I just hope the people making decision understand that working correctly is better than bleeding edge
<RagnarokAngel> bleh, empathy isn't even bleeding edge
<RagnarokAngel> pidgin put in voice and video
<RagnarokAngel> so what's the difference now?!
<billybigrigger> try #telepathy for answers guys
<billybigrigger> i don't use voice/video i can't help
<homerhomer> k
<RagnarokAngel> I just don't understand why they removed farsight from the ubuntu repos
<billybigrigger> libgstfarsight0.10-0 ?
<RagnarokAngel> all of it
<RagnarokAngel> as far as I know
<homerhomer> Thanks ya'll I'm going to install the latest alpha
<RagnarokAngel> wait now that one says it's installed
<arand> Oh, looks like they've put in the installer-slides nice-O \o/
<arand> Hmm, how would you in general interpret "Relive your memories..."
<eut_> hello
<eut_> does anyone know how to permanently change the txqueuelen?
<Quasar1048> I was referred here for this issue: http://pastebin.com/m6b72c12a
<eut_> it seems like it should be in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auth\ eth0 but i dont know how to modify it
<Quasar1048> If someone could help me understand why my build won't work it would much appreciated.
<hggdh> Quasar1048, I am not sure why you were sent here. This is the Ubuntu 9.10 channel, but your sources.list show you are running a mix of 9.04 and 8.10...
<Quasar1048> its 9.04... and I didn't know that. Is Karmic beta, then?
<Quasar1048> It was alpha last time I looked
<hggdh> and -- to boot -- you are trying to build current (karmic) konversation
<hggdh> it is currently karmic alpha 5
<arand> Quasar1048: 9.04 is jaunty
<arand> Quasar1048: maybe try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Quasar1048> I know- I was talking about 9.10
<Quasar1048> and Ill try that
<Quasar1048> well, it didnt give an error...
<Quasar1048> sudo apt-get install kdelib5-dev gave a new error this time
<Quasar1048> http://pastebin.com/m6f499c8
 * genii ponders a ksplice dist-upgrade
<hggdh> like 48 of your sources.list is bad
<hggdh> s/like/line/
<Quasar1048> I was told that earlier...
<Quasar1048> what do I do to fix it?
<hggdh> so it still holds true :-)
<Quasar1048> and I dont know why it got that bad, I havent messed with it
<hggdh> Quasar1048, with all due respect, you have to correct it
<Quasar1048> it was working fine...
<hggdh> pastebin the beast
<arand> Quasar1048: I think that would be the intrepid lines, try commenting them out
<arand> the partner repos that is
<Quasar1048> remove the comments?
<arand> Or you could probably remove them from "software sources"
<Quasar1048> liek it says?
<arand> Quasar1048: no, prepend the with "# " so that they are ignored, if you look there are several other repos thats commented out similarly.
<arand> *prepend the entry...
<Quasar1048> I thought linux skipped hash comments?
<Quasar1048> but.. yeah... not that you mention it, I have noticed that
<Quasar1048> now*
<zorael> Does random song selection work for anyone in karmic's Amarok?
<zorael> ie shuffle
<arand> Quasar1048: that's what I mean, the "partner" repositories *should* have a # before them so that they are ignored, since it seems like those are the ones it complains about.
<Quasar1048> oh... gotcha. lol, sorry.
<arand> Like I said easiest way is probably to go through software sources and "third-party..." if the partner repos are there just untick them.
<Quasar1048> I put a # beside them.
<Quasar1048> I am interested to know how you can tell the Intrepid ones were at fault?
<arand> Quasar1048: I read your sources.list and noted that line 48 was about there ;)
<maccam-sager> does anyone else have issues with compiz randomly freezing?
<Quasar1048> "malformed line 48"
<Quasar1048> I missed that, lol... clearly I need sleep
<maccam-sager> every 10 minutes or so I have to drop to a tty and kill compiz.real and then start compiz again
<hggdh> Quasar1048, pastebin your sources.list
<arand> hggdh: already did ^
<Quasar1048> line 48 is jaunty-security...
<Quasar1048> and yeah, I did, above..
<Quasar1048> http://pastebin.com/m6b72c12a
<Quasar1048> scroll down...
<arand> Quasar1048: oh... hmm, and I might be to tired to count...
<hggdh> Quasar1048, pastebin *ONLY* your sources.list
<Quasar1048> alright
<arand> Oh, yea, ah, I might be correct then after all...
<Lars_G> is it me or have we been putting of the use of sources.list.d for a while now?
<Quasar1048> http://pastebin.com/m52571651
<Quasar1048> I took out what i added a minute ago to give you a fresh look
<Quasar1048> (the #)
<hggdh> sigh
<Quasar1048> uh-oh...
<Quasar1048> sighs usually not good...
<arand> i think that "...security.ubuntu.com..." should be "...archive.ubuntu.com..."
<Quasar1048> I can try it and see what happens
<hggdh> Quasar1048, two comments here: (1) comment out lines 16, 17, 38, 39, 46, and 47;
<hggdh> oh, and 28 and 29
<hggdh> and it is security.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> Quasar1048, comment (2): this is the Ubuntu 9.10 channel. Your issue is on Jaunty (9.04)
<arand> hmm, for my jaunty I have "archive"...
<hggdh> then it may be this. For Karmic it is security
<hggdh> comment out line 48 also
<hggdh> Lars_G, that's a good question
<Quasar1048> okay, commented out. If that doesnt work, then try changing security.ubuntu.com?
<Quasar1048> hggdh: and I know its 9.04 issue... but the guys over there sent me over here as a last resort I guess.
<Quasar1048> lol
<Quasar1048> maybe I should save myself the trouble.. I can always VM Karmic
<Quasar1048> but the idea of having to use a VM to irc is less than ideal..
<Quasar1048> hmm.. okay... got a new error:http://pastebin.com/m2bfaeb2
<Quasar1048> I think a few of those repos need to be unhashed
<hggdh> no repo from Intrepid should be unhashed
<hggdh> your kdelibs5-dev is old
<hggdh> (compared with the kdelibs5)
<hggdh> which means there are some unmet dependencies
<Quasar1048> but whenever i try to install any it gives me similar erros
<Quasar1048> errors*
<Quasar1048> like libasound2, for instance...
<Quasar1048> which intrepid one should be unhashed?
<hggdh> none
<hggdh> you are either running Jaunty, or you are running Intrepid. Make up your mind
<Quasar1048> oh.. misread what you typed..
<hggdh> Quasar1048, OK. pastebin your current sources.list
<Quasar1048> I just hashed what you told me to hash
<Quasar1048> no need for the attitude. Not like Im not trying
<hggdh> I know. I want to be sure I did not forget anything
<hggdh> and it is not personal, I just want to use the current version
<Quasar1048> http://pastebin.com/m1aab1eaf
<Quasar1048> with the # you listed earlier...
<Quasar1048> hggdh: I understand, I do too.. if there are old repos, then yes, I wish to not use them
<Quasar1048> I've never messed with them because they've never caused an issue- until now.
<hggdh> yes, my error -- gave you wrong ones to hash out. Hold on
<hggdh> unhash 16 and 17
<billybigrigger> am i blind or is there no more way of changing number of virtual desktops?
<hggdh> 28 and 29 You only had all repos for the deb-src
<hggdh> billybigrigger, right now it does not seem to be working
<billybigrigger> so no compiz rotating cube :(
<hggdh> Quasar1048, after unhashing the lines, please update the repos, and let's try again
<arand> billybigrigger: nah, currently just greyed out... how's ccsm? (I no use compiz)
<billybigrigger> i have the option
<wastrel> scim seems to be broken
<billybigrigger> but no point in using cube/rotation cube with on 2 desktops
<wastrel> in my koala
<billybigrigger> 2 faces don't make a cube hehe
<Quasar1048> E: Couldn't find package update
<genii> Quasar1048: sudo apt-get update    , NOT sudo apt-get install update
<Quasar1048> ah.. yeah.. that would explian it. lol
<Quasar1048> it said not all could be updated, so its running a partial upgrade
<Quasar1048> so.. uh.. well see what happens. Might take a few minutes... dont have the best connection
<hggdh> Quasar1048, this might explain the issue. Let's hope apt-get update cleans up the mess
<Quasar1048> I'm hoping so... it seems like my repos broke once before and this type of upgrade fixed it.
<Quasar1048> or not broke.. I just had dep. issues...
<hggdh> you will still have to find out where the security updates for Jaunty live
<Quasar1048> I think that bit is right... because i updated security earlier today
<Quasar1048> but now that I've been tampering with it...
<Quasar1048> 12 minutes left... *sigh* why the DSL guys wont come out here is beyond me...
<hggdh> heh. Good luck
<Quasar1048> if it would stay above 100 kbps it wouldnt be too bad...
<Quasar1048> but it fluctuates
<hggdh> You should try hotel wireless connections... they suck. Always.
<Quasar1048> Oh, been there... lol. I can get Wifi with my lappy, but not at my house...
<wastrel> scim
<Quasar1048> few more seconds until upgrade is done- then installation-then cleanup, which is what it needs most...
<Quasar1048> cleaning up..
<Quasar1048> okay, its asking me what I want to do with menu.lst
<Quasar1048> gives me a drop down box with options.
<hggdh> what menu.lst?
<Quasar1048> not sure... it just popped up after cleaning up...
<Quasar1048> I'll provide a SS
<arand> Quasar1048: that's the boot menu... how do you currently boot the computer?
<Quasar1048> GRUB
<Dr_Willis> grub 1 or grub2 :)
<arand> Quasar1048: and any special options there?
<Quasar1048> probably 1...
<TylerRichard> lolz my gstreamer (maybe pulseaudio) is NOT working can somebody help??
<arand> Btw, everyone are missing icons currently in KK?
<Dr_Willis> If you mean by the gnome applications menu.. yes there were some icons missing.
<Quasar1048> arand: Yes, I dual boot XP
<Quasar1048> crap... I selected "show differences between the two" and it closed out
<Quasar1048> upgrade complete...
<Quasar1048> really hope that didnt mess anything yup
<arand> Quasar1048: Probably no problem
<Quasar1048> hope not... well... I guess I'd better restart to let things settle. I probably won't be back on tonight... but I'll try it out as is and see what happens. Be back tomorrow if any more issues arise.
<billybigrigger> anyone tried vnc sessions in karmic?
<Quasar1048> Thanks for the help everyone.
<Quasar1048> I'm going to log this in case none of you are one tomorrow
<billybigrigger> when i connect through tightvnc in windows, i get my desktop, and i see the mouse, and i can click around but it doesn't update the screen
<billybigrigger> although i'm staring at the host and it all works in the host...no other network bandwidth is being used...i wonder if this is an incompatibility or something...
<wastrel> i'm upgrading my koala
<wastrel> anyone else got broken scim in koala
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  ive herad of similer issues with  the older releases.. but never payed attation to them.
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  try some differnt vnc viewer apps perhaps.
<alteregoa> how can i made more rows in shell?
<alteregoa> i want 160x50 not 80x25
<hggdh> alteregoa, you mean out of X?
<alteregoa> yeah in a ssh session or something
<hggdh> on the VT1..6: you should load the uvesafb module
<alteregoa> ok
<crdlb> you can use ssh in X too, you know :)
<alteregoa> yeah im on a ssh session from a windows pc
<hggdh> then it does not matter, alteregoa
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> tight or ultra vnc both show the same problems
<hggdh> all you need is a nice Windows SSH client
<hggdh> like PuTTY
<hggdh> uvesafb will not give you anything in this case
<billybigrigger> mouse, and keyboard works, screen updates are non-existant in vnc session
<billybigrigger> sessions
<alteregoa> i run cygwin
<alteregoa> i hpe someone is trying to made a framebuff for gnome instead vnc
<crdlb> billybigrigger: I don't think vnc really works with a compositing manager
<hggdh> OK. You want to run rxvt, instead of the standard bash shell
<billybigrigger> crdlb, hehe good point
<hggdh> the standard bash shell on cygwin runs under cmd.exe, and is very limited
<billybigrigger> hehe there we go
<billybigrigger> works a little better with compiz disabled
<hggdh> alteregoa, you can also right-click on the left-hand corner of the window, and select properties. There you can change the number of lines and columns
 * hggdh used cygwin for a long time
<billybigrigger> too bad gnome-do doesn't work over vnc :(
<alteregoa> yeah putty is ok
<alteregoa> thats why i need a higher res, for midnight commander
<alteregoa> why samba always create new files with nobody as user?
<alteregoa> everytime i have ot chown it manualy
<alteregoa> samba ucf? united cracking force?
<Dr_Willis> danceing league :)
<Dr_Willis> samba shares have their oen options as to how/what permissions to use - i recall.
<alteregoa> now i made a cronjob every day it chowns it, whatever
<wastrel> ok i suppose i should file a bug about scim not working
<Dr_Willis> i never even use scim to check/test/verify
<wastrel> do i just do it on launchpad?
<hggdh> wastrel, easier to 'ubuntu-bug scim' from a terminal
<wastrel> yay
<DanaG> dtchen: oh yeah, it seems the pulseaudio surround hotplug thingy is still broken, actually.
<dtchen> DanaG: it's related to the udev issue we're debugging
<dtchen> in the short-term, i'll just hack around it in the config
<DanaG> Right now, I just plug the thing in, and then kill PA and let it restart.
<dtchen> huh.
<dtchen> can you get me udevd and dbus debugging output when you insert it?
<mac_v> !schedeule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedeule
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<DanaG> Hmm, every time I try to run udev with debugging, I get things like missing /dev/tty1.
<Spirits-Sight> I get a log in screen after seeing the splash screen is this normal, I am running it from live CD
<Dr_Willis> I saw that when i used the 'install ubuntu' option
<Dr_Willis> got to a login screen.. it did not auti-start the installer like it should of.
<Dr_Willis> so i rebooted and was sure to select
<Dr_Willis> try ubuntu without affecting the machine (or whatever the first option is)
<Spirits-Sight> I picked the first option that happening?
<Suave> hello everybody
<Bigshot_> can anyone give me link to 64bit karmic koala?
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<Bigshot_> billybigrigger: how's the support for multitouch tablet in alpha 5?
<billybigrigger> ask someone with a tablet :)
<billybigrigger> kb/mouse for this cowboy
<Bigshot_> kb/mouse?
<billybigrigger> i just use a keyboard and mouse
<Bigshot_> hahahahaha
<billybigrigger> nothing fancy like a tablet
<Bigshot_> i am excited to test this alpha5 on my tablet muwahahahahhaa i hope 2.6.31 works well
<Bigshot_> billybigrigger:  can we swtich from unstable to stable?
<Bigshot_> switch*
<billybigrigger> if you want to reinstall from a cd yeah
<Bigshot_> woOt
<billybigrigger> you can't downgrade, well you can but good luck finding help when something goes wrong
<Bigshot_> no i mean from net
<billybigrigger> and something will go wrong
<Bigshot_> can't we automagically upgrade to stable release when it gets released in future?
<billybigrigger> yeah i thought you meant from 9.10 back to 9.04
<billybigrigger> i misread
<billybigrigger> well, just misunderstood
<Bigshot_> na i am forward thinker hehe
<Bigshot_> will there be lotta packages to upgrade billybigrigger?
<Bigshot_> or only few
<billybigrigger> when?
<Bigshot_> when karmic gets released
<billybigrigger> not if you do daily updates
<Bigshot_> wow that's nice :)
<billybigrigger> if you wait from today until release, then yeah, tons of updates
<Bigshot_> when was alpha 5 released?
<Dr_Willis> today :)
<Dr_Willis> 'when it was done'
<Bigshot_> are you really a doc Dr_Willis ?
<crdlb> I think he's a D.F.A
<Bigshot_> lol bruce willis
<Bigshot_> crdlb: do you know anything about the multitouch support in karmic alpha 5
<Bigshot_> ??
<crdlb> nope
<alteregoa> do you think its good /dev/md0 /media/datas ext3 errors=remount-ro,relatime 0 0
<alteregoa> or should i use UUID?
 * Dr_Willis is a Dr of Love
 * Dr_Willis watches cartoons
<blubaustin> hello
<Dr_Willis> Hiddly Hoo
<blubaustin> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a 'pci 0000:01:0a.0: BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0xff600000-0xff6fffff]'
<blubaustin> When I boot up that error is in the kernel output which I was able to copy it from dmesg
<blubaustin> I can do a pastebin, and dump the dmesg output if that helps... I did try passing the arguments in the grub file for grub2 to disable acpi and acpi for pci to no avail.
<Bigshot_> i burned karmic alpha5 on dvd, and booted it in my shiny new tablet pc and *bAm* screen started flickering again and again what should i do?
<alteregoa> i watch heatcliff
<alteregoa> the cattilac cat :)
<blubaustin> pci 0000:01:0a.0: BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0xff600000-0xff6fffff]
<blubaustin> kinda sucks.
<blubaustin> http://pastebin.org/14885
<blubaustin> line 428
<blubaustin> I mean 248 excuse me
<DKcross> hello friends!
<blubaustin> hi.
<DKcross> blubaustin,  hello friend:p
<blubaustin> is this room dead or what? I have an issue with karmic and no responses.
<blubaustin> =(
<DKcross> blubaustin,  :o
<DKcross> what is the bug?
<blubaustin> a kernel collison and the kernel not accepting kernel arguements to turn acpi and etc off to fix it
<blubaustin> http://pastebin.org/14885
<blubaustin> line 248
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> but you pc dont start?
<blubaustin> I cait starts.
<DKcross> cant?
<blubaustin> it starts*
<blubaustin> just a unstable...a tad.
<DKcross> sorry for my english:$
<DKcross> jaja:D
<blubaustin> unstable*
<blubaustin> tired and sick sorry.
<DKcross> )
<blubaustin> should I pastebin my grub config file
<blubaustin> its grub2 as a warning to you
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> ok
<DKcross> i have bugs with the start of ubuntu
<DKcross> bar 6.
<blubaustin> ya which makes some of the RAM not usable, and certain PCI devices not allocated in RAM correctly.
<blubaustin> I want to disable ACPI completly by a kernel argument other than grub2 isn't listening to the configurations that I edit in the grub file. and yes I do, perform the update-grub command afterwards.
<DKcross> :o
<cwillu> blubaustin, address space is not ram.  I might be mistaken, but I don't see how that error means you're not using all memory
<DanaG> hmm, I have a different issue: BAR 6: no parent found for device (some string).
<DanaG> (some string) means I don't remember exactly what it said.
<cwillu> blubaustin, re: grub2, the settings are in a different place now (which you've gathered)
<cwillu> blubaustin, /etc/default/grub
<blubaustin> yes I know
<DKcross> DanaG,   me tto
<DKcross> too"
<blubaustin> "/etc/default/grub"
<blubaustin> correct?
<blubaustin> well and its spitting on mem addresses and I dont understand why its loading the Intergrated graphic card driver when I'm using a agp ati 9200 SE
<blubaustin> and I'm unable to play nexuiz in karmic but in debian I can play them.
<DKcross> DanaG,  what computer do you have?
<DKcross> i have a netbook , acer aspire one
<alteregoa> is there a tool to copy just links in batch?
<alteregoa> geforce go 7300?
<DanaG> I have an HP EliteBook laptop.
<DKcross> :o
<alteregoa> what a lame name elitebook
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/392039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392039 in fglrx-installer "initramfs scripts hard-coded to load i915; blocks loading fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Actually, it's a better name than MackBook (yes, I know it's really just Mac).
<alteregoa> can i copy hardlinks instead of files with cp?
<DanaG> And it's a pretty badass laptop -- I have the 15" one.
<cwillu> ugh, since when does pastebin.org serve pop-under adverts?
<Dr_Willis> a hardlink is identical to the actual file alteregoa
<alteregoa> following scenario
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  and i think there is a option to cp to 'create hardlinks'
<blubaustin> pentium 1.0ghz 256mb ram, ati 9200 SE 64MB, 40GB ATA
<Dr_Willis> Or use the proper ln command instead  of cp
<alteregoa> i got a folder with 4tb movies and another 8tb with movies inside, i want hardlink those two together in a directory
<alteregoa> so i don't have to swap btw Movies1 and Movies2
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  theres no need to use hardlinks for that i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> cp --link
<blubaustin> I guess since nobody knows I am compiling a custom kernel
<cwillu> alteregoa, so that all the files show up in the same directory?
<Dr_Willis> --symbolic-link
<alteregoa> ok a symlink
<blubaustin> and I still cant figure out how to make grub2 show a menu to select different kernels and manaully edit kernel arguements.
<blubaustin> >_<
<Dr_Willis> im guessing --link -> hard link.. --symbolic-link -> soft link
<Dr_Willis> I dont see why you would need hard links.
<alteregoa> do symlinks work over samba?
<cwillu> believe so
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:    now you are geting into a deeper area.. what filesystme are these files on?
<alteregoa> ext4
<Dr_Willis> symlinks 'can' work over samba.
<Dr_Willis> they can also get broken if not carefull
<alteregoa> its readonly over samba
<Dr_Willis> hard links can not go across fileysstems.
<Dr_Willis> You could just link movies1 and movies 2, to  some location in a subdir. then share the subdir.
<Dr_Willis> subdir share  (containng the 2 links)
<alteregoa> yeah i have that
<alteregoa> i got a movie per folder
<alteregoa> so i can link the whole folder using *
<alteregoa> i think?
<Dr_Willis> try it and see..  You want to make a directory of 'links' that point to /subdir/Movie.avi basically?
<DanaG> yo, check out /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  ok.. why? :)
<DanaG> er, I meant for whoever was asking about grub2.
<DanaG> =þ
<Dr_Willis> heh heh..
<Dr_Willis> Grub2-kung-fu!
<Dr_Willis> brb..
<Bigshot_> i just installed alpha5 on harddrive "side-by-side" to my windows and now GRUB is not showing my windows partition which is on /dev/sda1 what should  i do?
<Bigshot_> ok i did update grub and everything is fine
<Bigshot_> my screen is flickering what should i do?? i have ati radeon 3200
<blackest_knight> ok minor bug i added display-properties from preference to the panel and now i cant remove it with a right click
<blackest_knight> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Howdies
<vigo> Greetings
<Bigshot_> ok i am using tx2z tablet and the screen flickers and i can't log in ctlr alt f1 f2 etc doens't work
<vigo> Let me look at the pages.
<vigo> Wait, is Xorg.confg set correctly?
<Bigshot_> there is no xorg.conf voer there
<Bigshot_> over*
<vigo> Ok, let me look some more
<Polt{laptop}> hey can someone do me a favor and send me a copy of their ConfigParser.py and pythoncentral files from their Karmic install ?
<Polt{laptop}> I need to replace the ones I have because they are messed up
<Polt{laptop}> I think ..
<Polt{laptop}> just to be safe this would default them back to the versions that are supposed to come with karmic
<vigo> Bigshot_: GUI or TUI?
<Bigshot_> what that?
<Bigshot_> what's
<Bigshot_> tui?
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit /usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py
<Bigshot_> terminal
<Bigshot_> yes
<vigo> Bigshot_: ok
<Bigshot_> vigo laptop has ati radeon 3200 card
<Polt{laptop}> Dr_Willis that did not work for me
<Polt{laptop}> command not found crashed
<vigo> Bigshot_: Okees, that helps a bit
<Dr_Willis> thats the command one would use to pastebin the file for you to see...
<Dr_Willis> i am waiting for pastebinit to install.....
<Polt{laptop}> I cannot install anything
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit /usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py
<Polt{laptop}> that is another problem
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f6314ca07
<Dr_Willis> check that url
<Dr_Willis> theres also a    /usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.pyc
<vigo> Bigshot_: This is from the forums, I think is relevant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081529
<Dr_Willis> thats a compiled version of the .py file You may need to  delete that.. (or may not)
 * Dr_Willis dosent see why ConfigParser.py would affect apt-get installing of things..
<Bigshot_> vigo ubuntu 9.04 works fine on my tablet but not 9.10 alpha 5.
<Polt{laptop}> because apturl is messed up because of me previously trying to force install the original apurl package when someone else had messed up the install path
 * Polt{laptop} looks around clears his throat *ahem*
<Polt{laptop}> anyway that was on the dev end
<Polt{laptop}> and they did fix it
<Polt{laptop}> however ...
<Polt{laptop}> unfortunately by the time they had fixed it I had already forced it to install without giving me the filepath error
<Polt{laptop}> and then it had messed up the config parser
<vigo> Bigshot_: Then that should be reported to the Launchpad, I think.
<Polt{laptop}> I am working on that
<Bigshot_> vigo: i already intalled 9.10 on my laptop
<Polt{laptop}> I am having a collection of problems from this
<Bigshot_> only thing is that i don't see gdm
<Polt{laptop}> if I could just resolve this and the pythoncentral problems and remove the old apturl ...
<vigo> Bigshot_: Did you make a backup or do you care about the data on it?
<Polt{laptop}> I could do what needs to be done and reconfigure every package if this fixes it
<Bigshot_> no data vigo i dont' care
<Bigshot_> i don't see gdm so i can't login
<vigo> Bigshot_: you are speaking  my lingo, but I do backup junk
<Bigshot_> vigo maybe if i start with vesa it might work huh?
<DKcross> hello people
<DKcross> i dont like the splash
<DKcross> of ubuntu
<DKcross> when start
<Dr_Willis> disable it then. :)
<vigo> Bigshot_: I recall from PC-BSD that did work, so try Vesa
<Bigshot_> where is xorg.conf in alpha 5?
<Dr_Willis> xorg.conf  -> /etc/X11/
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis:  i checked it's not there
<Polt{laptop}> ok one other thing Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> You dont really need one  X auto configures for the most part.
<Polt{laptop}> can you get me a copy of pythoncentral now
<Polt{laptop}> that file rather
<DKcross> Dr_Willis, how?
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis:  X is not able to autoconfigure it tries and tries but it fails
<Dr_Willis> there is no pythoncentral file that i can locate.
<Bigshot_> and so no gdm is seen
<Polt{laptop}> hold on I will find it on mine
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  edit /etc/default/grub file     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash"
<DKcross> how can disable the splash?
<DKcross> no.. the splash of gnome no from grub
<Polt{laptop}> I'm sorry it is /usr/bin/pycentral
<Polt{laptop}> I had the wrong spelling
<vigo> I saw an update for that, but the update said it is not wise or whatever to do. some python thing.
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit /usr/bin/pycentral
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/fedb16b0
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  ?
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis: can you tell me how to auto create xorg.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> I got one here. that it made..
<Dr_Willis> but that may be cause i ran the nvidia-settings tools to tweak my 2 monitors
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,  disable the splash of gnome no , splash from grub
<vigo> Dr_Willis: We can place that pastebin package in now?
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  grub splash is handled by the  /etc/default/grub file for grub2
<Dr_Willis> gnome's splash is a user controlled setting in the settings menus
<DKcross> :| no man no..
<Bigshot_> ding dong..
<DKcross> :(
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you mean then....
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,  the session splash, its a word Ubuntu with a ligth down
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  thats the gnome splash.. its a user controlled setting
<Dr_Willis> check your config menus
<DKcross> where?
<Dr_Willis> no idea. explore your theme settings perhaps.
<DKcross> isnt the theme
<Dr_Willis> ive seen them changeable, themeable befor.. could be some extra tool is needed to tweak it.
<Dr_Willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<DKcross> ok
<Dr_Willis> The program 'gnome-splashscreen-manager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<DKcross> ok
<DKcross> the program say.. you dont have splash:S
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but didn't worke
<Polt{laptop}> ok now that I have those files migrated I will try my luck with apturl again
<Polt{laptop}> I think the mistake I made before was that I asked someone for the files and they sent me the files from 9.04
<Polt{laptop}> and since it is a diff version that seems like not such a good idea
<Dr_Willis> Bigshot_:  i dont think that command has worked for some time   I dont recall using it in ages.
<Polt{laptop}> I'm sure Dr_Willis has those files they way they should look
<Polt{laptop}> that is why I wanted stock copies
<Polt{laptop}> in case mine had been corrupted
<Polt{laptop}> because I was getting errors from the last ones
<Dr_Willis> I just update/upgreaded about an hr ago :)
<Bigshot_> where is my Xorg.conf then/ what other file should i use?
<Dr_Willis> Bigshot_:  use for what exactly? ive mised the original problem
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis: when it loads it tries to start X server and it just flickers
<Polt{laptop}> ok
<Dr_Willis> clarify what 'flickers' means
<Polt{laptop}> I may have fixed it
<Bigshot_> it is unable to start GDM
<Polt{laptop}> although I need to delete this one folder
<Bigshot_> i see that ubuntu and water theme then black then again ubuntu water theme again black
<Polt{laptop}> the errors I had before did not show up this time which is a good sign
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Polt{laptop}> it proceeded to install and configure the packages
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu and water theme? Hmm..
<Polt{laptop}> heh
<Polt{laptop}> if this works I will be forever grateful to Dr_Willis
<Bigshot_> you got my point Dr_Willis ?
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<Polt{laptop}> I tried installing sidux in vmware and it is ok but it is not Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sounds like X is starting/crashing..  your use of the term flickers is missleading.
<Polt{laptop}> Ubuntu definitely has its advantages
<Dr_Willis> its also a good idea to state your video card.
<Bigshot_> ati 3200 radeon
<Bigshot_> i already mentioned it
<DKcross> any person  know about the gnome splash that have ubuntu
<DKcross> after new gdm, when is starting
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis: will you be of any help or you are clueless?
<Dr_Willis> Bigshot_:  given the amount of info youve given.. 'x crashes, i have an ati video card'    You are not going to get any magical answers.
<Dr_Willis> I gave up on ati cards years ago also.
<Bigshot_> then more do you want
<Polt{laptop}> it is installing and configuring my updates now
<Polt{laptop}> yay!!!!
<Polt{laptop}> :D
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know if that ati card is supported by the ati driver. or the fglrx drivers any more
<Bigshot_> it works on 9.04 Dr_Willis
 * Polt{laptop} is very happy about that
<Bigshot_> so it should in 9.10
<jussi01> radeonhd ftw Dr_Willis :D
<Dr_Willis> but using what driver.. Your logic is not quite 'accurate'  theres a great manu changes made to the ati drivers in recent months.
<Dr_Willis> a great many ati cards broke in 9.04
<Bigshot_> how can i use vesa then Dr_Willis
<Bigshot_> there's no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis>  grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> MIGHT show what driver its trying to use.
<Bigshot_> it is loading ati_drv, radeon_drv, vesa_drv,fbdev_drv and then unloading vesa_drv, fbdev_drv
<Dr_Willis> looks like its trying all 3 and failing.. perhaps.
<Bigshot_> aiglx : enabled glx_texture form pixmap with driver support
<Bigshot_> so any dice?
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis: ?
<Polt{laptop}> now I am getting some apparmor profile error messages but other than that ...
<Polt{laptop}> at least updates are installing now
<Polt{laptop}> and configuring
<Polt{laptop}> and I would imagine apparmor can be reconfigured
<mac_v> Bigshot_: could you pls repeat the problem? i'm using ATI too , but couldnt understand what you have mentioned above
<Polt{laptop}> really I am going to reconfigure every package on the system
<Bigshot_> mac_v: X server is trying to start but goes blank, and it gets stuck in one stage
<Bigshot_> it's like changing tv channels
<mac_v> Bigshot_:  bug 410058 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410058 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Black screen with radeon KMS" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410058
<Dr_Willis> cant find much info on it at the koala bug stuff.. i could be looking in the wrong area. Perhaps a check of the ubuntu forums may be more helpfull Bigshot_  it sounds like a 'deeper' issue then just a X miss config
<Bigshot_> mac_v:  it's a little similar - boot process goes fine, i see mouse cursor, then i see ubuntu logo then black screen then again ubuntu logo and then black..
<mac_v> Bigshot_: if its not the bug , try the xedgers ppa > https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa  that might help , also #ubuntu-x is a better place for such problems
<mac_v> Bigshot_: oops wrong ppa , wait!
<Polt{laptop}> ok finally apturl uninstalled for me
<Polt{laptop}> now I can follow the directions on the bug report
<Polt{laptop}> and fix this
<DKcross> i hate this screen!  http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910alpha5-large_001.jpg
<mac_v> Bigshot_: nope thats the one... ;) it has been renamed a bit lately , i'm actually using that ppa , its quite stable
<Dr_Willis> heh  - the splash config tool dosent tweak it any more
<Dr_Willis> wonder if the gconf setting is still there
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: where is it? splash config tool?
<Dr_Willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_Willis> mac_v:  i mentioned it earlier.. lets see if i can find it
<mac_v> xsplash or usplash?
<DKcross> dont exists!
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> gnome-splashscreen-manager (source: gnome-art): manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (karmic), package size 15 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Bigshot_> mac_v: i need internet for that do you know how to start wlan0 ?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-splashscreen-manager   does exist.. it just dosent work.
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,  no, this program say, you dont have splash in your system
<Dr_Willis> thats diffrent from 'dont exist'
<DKcross> :S
<mac_v> Bigshot_: hmm... not sure :(
<DKcross> do you like this splash http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910alpha5-large_001.jpg?
<Dr_Willis> its shown then gone so fast i dont really care DKcross
<Dr_Willis> I did try toggling it via gconf-editor just now.. lets see if that worked.. BRB
<mac_v> DKcross: that is not the final splash
<DKcross> for me its more slow:s
<DKcross> mac_v,  i know
<DKcross> ?
<Dr_Willis> gconf edit dident chagne it either
<DKcross> :o
<Dr_Willis> You could try it yourself and see
<DKcross> then...?
<DKcross> what comand?
<Dr_Willis> !splasy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splasy
<Dr_Willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_Willis> 'change the gconf key.......
<DKcross> the new gdm is the problem, i know
<DKcross> :)
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: the splash is now xsplash , and the image is hardcoded
<mac_v> let me get you the
<Dr_Willis> mac_v:  if you say so... but i looked yesterday and xsplash was not installed on this box
<Dr_Willis> !info xsplash
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_Willis> I think that factoid is wrong now.. looks liek that May be part of ubuntu-desktop meta package
 * Dr_Willis removes xsplash to see what happens
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Polt{laptop}> can anyone tell me the command to reconfigure every package on the system ?
<Polt{laptop}> or rather... to download every package and reconfigure them ?
<DKcross> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<DKcross> !man dpkg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man dpkg
<DKcross> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Polt{laptop}> ok yes but it didn't say anything about reconfiguring them
<Dr_Willis> yep xsplash gone = its gone.
<Dr_Willis> but now gDM is on the wrong monitor..  at login.. heh
<Dr_Willis> figure that out.
<DKcross> Dr_Willis, ,then i need remove the package?
<Dr_Willis> that logically follows. :)
<DKcross> :\ Sorry for my english dear friends:$
<DKcross> :)
<Dr_Willis> Xsplash gets called in /etc/gdm/Init/Default and /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default.  It seems
<Dr_Willis> modify xsplash -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256105
<DKcross> ok:)
<DKcross> thanks
<Dr_Willis> when this gets released... #ubuntu will be soooooooooo chaotic
<Dr_Willis> :)
<alteregoa> will it work ext4 on system disk?
<DKcross> karmic is more slow:(
<Polt{laptop}> yes it is for now
<Polt{laptop}> it is alpha though
<Dr_Willis> will what work alteregoa ?
<Polt{laptop}> that is one thing about it
<Dr_Willis> I find karmic quite quite speedy here
<alteregoa> i don't notice any slowdown with my corei7 at 4ghz
<Dr_Willis> boots in like under 20 sec..   I havent timed it with the latest updates
<alteregoa> if i change from ext3 to ext4 in fstab?
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,  for me its more slow:(
<Polt{laptop}> I restarted Karmic to see if now that I fixed the last problems ... maybe I won't have the errors I had before
<Dr_Willis> it just hates yoi. :)
<Polt{laptop}> that and next I need to purge compiz and reinstall it
<alteregoa> ah i disabled this crapbiz
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<Polt{laptop}> well it can be decent but a word of advice
<Polt{laptop}> use stable branch
<Polt{laptop}> and you can install the nonsupported plugins but do it from repos
<Polt{laptop}> if you do it from GIT do it at your own risk
<Dr_Willis> we all know the CUBE makes us more productive
<Polt{laptop}> hehehe
<Polt{laptop}> well you know ... surprisingly ccsm was crashing my system before I replaced those files and reconfigured everything
<Polt{laptop}> now it seems to be working fine
<durt> besides adding user to video group, anyone know how to get links2 working in directfb for non-root user?
<alteregoa> yeah esktop cube makes us extremely productive
<Dr_Willis> I thought framebuffer was blacklisted by default for most cards  from what i saw in 9.10
<alteregoa> i hope the future is bright
<Polt{laptop}> I dunno I may not have to remove compiz or its plugins
<Polt{laptop}> I will just have to wait and see
<durt> Dr_Willis, well sudo links2 -g works perfectly (starts up on VT8).
<Dr_Willis> its not working at all here.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if its using the vesa/sdl stuff instead of the framebuffer?
<durt> did you add a vga= line to grub?
<Dr_Willis> nope. :)
<Dr_Willis> I changed the res of my grub screen here and thats about it
<durt> I think that initializes the fb. But I could be wrong
<Dr_Willis> I normally disable the framebuffer on all the disrtos  i use.
<Dr_Willis> It just has too many issues.
<durt> It's working nice here, even switching to and from X.
<durt> my issue is with mouse and I guess ttys
<Dr_Willis> install gpm ?
<durt> yup.
<durt> in root even the mouse wheel works, unpriv user is messed up.
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> is there a way i can remove openoffice on a clean install of karmic or would i have to uninstall all of kde and just install the kde-base package and rebuild it up from there?
<olegb> hum, hum - a fresh alpha5 seems to freeze X when doing alt-tab - fun stuff :-)
<Dr_Willis> dont use alt-tab then! :)
<durt> eagles0513875, give it a try in synaptic, IIRC you'll have to leave some stuff that language packages are dependant on.
<olegb> Dr_Willis, seems like the sane solution, but somehow my fingers are faster that my brain :-)
<eagles0513875> durt: im on kubuntu aka kde
<Dr_Willis> olegb:  sounds like a compiuz issue perhaps?
<durt> eagles0513875, most of OO.o should remove just fine.
<eagles0513875> durt: i specified openoffice.org pacakge and it removed nothing
<olegb> Dr_Willis, yes, compiz uses all the CPU after alt-tab. So, its an easy workaround just to disable compiz
<eagles0513875> durt: your telling me i have to go one oo program at a time?
<durt> eagles0513875, that was probably just a meta package
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<eagles0513875> well that is sneaky
<eagles0513875> durt: :) figured it out its openoffice.org-kde package
<Bigshot_> how do i enable broadcom 4322 in alpha 5?
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: hold on i can help ya with this but on my macbook pro which im duel booting it found it outa the box for me
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: under applications click on system and click on hardware drivers that will search ur machine for missing drivers
<Bigshot_> how come 9.04 detects broadcom and not 9.10?
<Bigshot_> i did eagles0513875 it says none detected
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: humm actually u reminded me im on 9.04 sry
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: you have given me some food for thought today lol
<Bigshot_> anybody can tell me why my puter is not detecting proprietary drivers??
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: did you open up the hardware drives program
<Bigshot_> nope
<Bigshot_> where is it?
<eagles0513875> under system
<eagles0513875> that will detect any missing drivers and give you options for you to install
<Bigshot_> YES i already told you
<Bigshot_> i did do that
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok sry
<Bigshot_> k sry
<Bigshot_> man this alpha is going back or what
<Bigshot_> no drivers
<eagles0513875> do you want the open source driver that is in the repos
<eagles0513875> i dont recommend the proprietary one as i have had issues with it
<Bigshot_> how do i get this thing working
<Bigshot_> is my aim
<Bigshot_> i've got no internet on other pc
<eagles0513875> well try this open source driver a reboot will be required
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<eagles0513875> thats the driver i use all the time for my broadcom wifi cards
<Bigshot_> i need other files along with it right?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> that one package should get ur wifi going
<Bigshot_> couldn't find package b43-fwcuter
<Bigshot_> couldn't find package b43-fwcutter
<eagles0513875> O_o
<Bigshot_> heheheh
<eagles0513875> strange im seeing it
<Bigshot_> wtf
<Bigshot_> 'cause u've got internet man
<Bigshot_> not me
<eagles0513875> i thought u were wired to the internet with the machine in question
<Bigshot_> i don't have internet on that machine
<Bigshot_> i am on another puter
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<Bigshot_> so wat to do now
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: i do have one idea but would involve pilfering the ethernet cable from the current machine and plug it into the machine in question
<Bigshot_> i only got wireless
<Bigshot_> no wires
<eagles0513875> humm
<Polt{laptop}> ok now I have another problem I would like to fix
<Polt{laptop}> in gnome panel ... I have 12 desktops and when I upgraded it actually broke the desktop switcher applet
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: is the machine you are on also a linux machine
<Bigshot_> nope
<Polt{laptop}> it is up there in the panel still but it will not let me customize desktop numbers
<Polt{laptop}> it has a down arrow
<Polt{laptop}> and both workspace switcher boxes in that applet show 0 when I click on preferences
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: give this a shot http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Directly_downloading_the_tarball read through that and download to a usb flash drive and transfer it that way and install
<Bigshot_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236299&highlight=karmic+broadcom
<eagles0513875> now you got me tempted to test this out and upgrade to karmic O_O
<eagles0513875> on my macbook and see if i have the same issue
<eagles0513875> Bigshot_: sry im not much help :( ill get round to upgrading to alpha 5 after i get back from the bank
<Bigshot_> k
<eagles0513875> you got me curious about this after seeing the ubuntu forum post u linked me
<Polt{laptop}> can anyone tell me how to get fresh settings on my workspace switcher and make it so that the up arrow works again in the preferences box ?
<Polt{laptop}> the up arrows are disabled in the preferences box of the workspace switcher applet
<bazhang> trying to use the Kubuntu Karmic netbook remix created via unetbootin; just can get the live usb (ie see no option to install); am I doing something seriously wrong?
<Polterge|st> ok ... I am looking for a fix for this bug
<Polterge|st> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg328917.html
<Polterge|st> and also I am looking for a fix for pulse audio
<Polterge|st> my sound is disabled
<blackest_knight> Polterge|st: i kinda have the same issue
<Polterge|st> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/412918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412918 in pulseaudio "KARMIC: headphones output not working" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Polterge|st> that is what I found so far
<Polterge|st> and I added those ppas
<Polterge|st> so now I am downloading the updates from the audio-dev team
<blackest_knight> you're  doing better than me
<Polterge|st> apt-check.py crashed on me a moment ago
<Polterge|st> I might get someone to pastebin theirs or something from karmic and replace my own
<Polterge|st> that might fix that problem
<Polterge|st> could be a leftover file from the previous install
<Polterge|st> and maybe an incompatibility problem
<blackest_knight> Polterge|st:  mines worse i think theres a couple of things the pulse audio server which allows you to connect for about .05 of a second and the weird one which is using audio in as audio out
<blackest_knight> I think i may need to revert to jaunty , i've been banging away at bugs on this system for over a week
<blackest_knight> its crazy log in locally cant load alsamixergui but ssh in no problem
<blackest_knight> i think its got no idea what the default audio device is
<blackest_knight> alsamixer fails alsamixer -c 0 works ...
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm using USB Creator KDE on Kubuntu 9.10. The "Other" button is disabled, so I can't select an ISO file
<alteregoa> is 150MB/s good for software raid5?
<Polterge|st> has anyone else dealt with this or found a fix for it yet ?
<Polterge|st> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg328917.html
<bazhang> turns out the version of netbook-remix was significantly older; get the slimmed down (689MB) version now
<alteregoa> ?noatime
<Polt{laptop}> the only two real bugs I am having right now in Karmic are the sound not working and also the workspace switcher bug where the columns and rows are stuck at 0
<Polt{laptop}> other than that compiz is allowing me to still keep my setup the way I had it with 6 desktops for my compiz cube but I cannot adjust the workspace switcher columns or rows
<Polt{laptop}> this happened when upgrading Gnome from Jaunty to Karmic
<Polt{laptop}> also ... I know for a fact that the source code is out with libeel and nautilus for a workaround that allows the wallpaper plugin to work with nautilus
<Polt{laptop}> they should release a compiled version of nautilus with that in it already
<Polt{laptop}> I do not know why Ubuntu has not done this yet for Karmic
<Polt{laptop}> Open SuSE already has this done
<Polt{laptop}> pretty much
<Polt{laptop}> all it requires is uninstalling nautilus and downloading the source code for libeel, nautilus, and I think building the wallpaper plugin also and then compiling nautilus with support for that builtin
<Polt{laptop}> that ... and ... since installing the new kernel I cannot disable nautilus to drawing the desktop because it sends nautilus into an infinite loop of trying to open
<Polt{laptop}> someone told me it had to do with installing a new kernel but anyhow, those are major annoyances I think alot of people will be complaining about so far the biggest ones I can think of
<Polt{laptop}> everything else is working alright for me now except those things
<Polt{laptop}> I did have a problem with apt-check.py timing out earlier but I was guessing it might be from an older version of apt-check.py still being in the system
<Polt{laptop}> if anyone in here has the version that came with Karmic I would greatly appreciate it if they would pastebin it
<trothigar> Polt{laptop}, I have a karmic installation, if you could give me the path to the file...?
<Polt{laptop}> alright let me check
<alkisg1> Hi. Which IM client does karmic have now? Because while upgrading from alpha 4, empathy was removed, and now I don't have anyone...
<gnomefreak> empathy is still installed by default
<trothigar> alkisg1, hm I kept empathy during upgrade,alpha-5 advertises empathy on its about-me page
<alkisg1> Urm, ok, I guess I'll reinstall it them (I *didn't* remove it manually :))
<trothigar> alkisg1, apt-get wanted to remove empathy for me though so I used aptitude
<alkisg1> Thanks
<gnomefreak> alkisg1: does apt-cache policy empathy show that it is installed?
<alkisg1> trothigar: a ok, I said "yes" because I thought it would install pidgin later on or something
<alkisg1> gnomefreak: no, it's removed
<gnomefreak> can someone file a bug on that.
<Polt{laptop}> ok trothigar I think it is /usr/lib//update-notifier/apt-check.py
<Polt{laptop}> I have an extra / in there
<Polt{laptop}> type-o
<Polt{laptop}> trothigar check /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt_check.py
<Polt{laptop}> I am pretty sure that is the correct path
<trothigar> Polt{laptop}, 2 secs
<Polt{laptop}> alright I am not having problems with it now
<Polt{laptop}> I will save this as a backup
<Polt{laptop}> a moment ago it failed / crashed on me
<Polt{laptop}> and now it is working fine and the update manager update was in the list of updates so maybe it is fixed ow
<Polt{laptop}> now*
<trothigar> Polt{laptop}, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5e64f225
<Polt{laptop}> thank you trothigar
<Polt{laptop}> this will serve as a backup in case the apt_check.py file I have stops working or in case it gets messed up
<alteregoa> i have to talk with latka gravas
<gnomefreak> whom ever it was that asked about empathy install. in Alpha 6 we are reverting empathy to pidgin
<Polt{laptop}> ok another new issue
<Polt{laptop}> I tried to install grub2 and it found the new kernel that was installed but will not boot from that kernel
<Polt{laptop}> grub2 doesn't work on my monitor anyway
<Polt{laptop}> I will just keep it installed until I swap this hard drive into a bigger machine so that I can use it on that
<Polt{laptop}> since grub2 will not work on the current machine
<Polt{laptop}> I used the chainloader though which was a good idea
<danbhfive> gnomefreak: what happened with empathy?
<gnomefreak> danbhfive: not sure i was reading a wiki on it
<danbhfive> hmm, to bad.  The video chat was an exciting promise
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: best place for all your problems are bug report
<gnomefreak> danbhfive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<danbhfive> thanks!
<gnomefreak> danbhfive: more info can be found https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-messaging-and-communication-selection
<Polt{laptop}> I do not know if apport works for me yet
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: you do not need apport to file bugs however try ubuntu-bugs $packagename
<Polt{laptop}> ah
<Polt{laptop}> can I issue that command at the terminal ?
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: yes
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> Anyone notice gdmsetup has gone from having a decnt set of options to like.. err.. Nothing? :)
<Dr_Willis> cant even find the proper way to set the GDM themes now.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: system>preferences>apperence
<Polt{laptop}> you are right Dr_Willis
<gnomefreak> oh gdm (login?)
<eternal_p> is anyone having problems with cookies not saving in Firefox?
<Dr_Willis> Yes - the login screen manager tool (for gdm) used to be quite good.. and full featured..
<gnomefreak> eternal_p: a few people are. i think i saw a bug on it already
<Dr_Willis> seems theres been some changes to gdm. I cant find the normal setitngs that it used to use
<eternal_p> gnomefreak: do you know the launchpad id link?
<alteregoa> how can i upgrade grub?
<Dr_Willis> Just installed some gdm themes.. and cant find were to enable them :)
<gnomefreak> i dont even get the gdm screen all i get is a little login dialog when gnome loads
<alteregoa> it still displaying grub 1.5 on startup
<danbhfive> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnomefreak> eternal_p: off hand no. may want to ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: read the link above it explains how to change 1 to 2
<eternal_p> ty
<eternal_p> also...any idea how to install VMWare Workstation 6.5?
<eternal_p> seems to hang on configure
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  thats the  default gdm theme i think
<Dr_Willis> I just installed several more gdm thems and cant figure out where to enable them
<alteregoa> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta1)
<alteregoa> so grub is installed?
<alteregoa> i typing grub-install -v
<alteregoa> apt-get install grub2 then came a strange menu i pressed ok
<alteregoa> ok i hope it works
<Dr_Willis> it may need to be configured for your system.
<Dr_Willis> hope ya got a live cd handy.
<alteregoa> it works
<alteregoa> the menu automaticly did this stuff for me
<Dr_Willis> im suprised. :)
<alteregoa> whatever i have to boot ext4 from /
<Dr_Willis> I think the grub in 9.04 could handle ext4 / and /boot    but now ya get to learn grub2! :0
<alteregoa> question how can i fsck now?
<alteregoa> e2fsck -fpDC0 /dev/sdb1
<alteregoa> i see a  warning about mounted volume or something
<Dr_Willis> You want to unmount filesystems befor you fsck them
<Polt{laptop}> I will setup grub2 later on
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Polt{laptop}> I have it installed but I won't upgrade to it until later on
<Polt{laptop}> a good way to go is make a live DVD or live CD if you cannot boot from DVD and then use e2fsck from the live boot
<Polt{laptop}> that way your partitions are unmounted
<Polt{laptop}> the same advice is given when you upgrade to ext4 from ext3 if you choose to go that route like I did
<Polt{laptop}> I still have no audio
<alteregoa> how can i add a fsck with the option -fpC0 at startup?
<Dr_Willis> I would say boot a live cd and do it from there.
<SwedeMike> alteregoa: do you want to do it once or always?
<alteregoa> only once
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what the  -fpC0 options do
<Polt{laptop}> I had audio for a moment
<Polt{laptop}> my mic was working
<Polt{laptop}> I was watching the monitor levels
<SwedeMike> boot with init=/bin/bash in grub, that'll drop you to shell immediately after boot.
<zorael> Why does Karmic's eclipse-platform have openjdk-6-jre as a direct dependency instead of the java-runtime virtual packages it had in Jaunty?
<SwedeMike> though, it's probably better to just unmount the volume blocking it if you can
<zorael> Eclipse can't be installed without pulling OpenJDK now, and I already have Sun's installed
<alteregoa> i do not have this entry in grub i think mike
<alteregoa> i add it now
<SwedeMike> nonono
<SwedeMike> you do it run-time when booting, don't change the config file
<SwedeMike> press esc and then edit it in the grub boot screen
<SwedeMike> or... you could create a new menu item that does just this
<alteregoa> ok thanks it works
<ubuntu1> hm, testing koala
<Dr_Willis> Thats a good idea. :)
<ubuntu1> empathy is really buggy
<ubuntu1> cant even setup an normal irc with it
<Polt{laptop}> yeah I tried to use it awhile back
<Polt{laptop}> it was buggy back then and I do not imagine much has changed
<ubuntu1> i think koala should have gaim back what do you think
<Polt{laptop}> pidgin was supposed to get a fork for -vv
<Dr_Willis> I was trying Quassle (sp?) on kubuntu the other day... its neat..  has some real cool features.. but a bit buggy
<ubuntu1> pidgin
<ubuntu1> i mean..
<Polt{laptop}> I don't see why the pidgin dev team do not let someone take over their project
<blackest_knight> anyone good with audio I finally seem to have line out working as line out but line in is also working as an output
<ubuntu1> ah i see
<ubuntu1> did not know pidgingot forked
<Polt{laptop}> they should let someone take over their project and they should get the fork for video and voice in pidgin already
<Polt{laptop}> ubuntu1 well it was going to be a fork I think
<Polt{laptop}> and then they decided not to or something
<Polt{laptop}> I spoke to the dev team personally though and they said that -vv was planned to be compiled in
<Polt{laptop}> in future releases anyway
<Polt{laptop}> I don't know why it hasn't been done yet though
<ubuntu1> now if empathy was good it would be okey, but its really not an upgrade
<ubuntu1> i see its empathy 2.27.91.1 , maybe its an buggy version
<ubuntu1> and we need an fixed one
<ubuntu1> maybe its in the updates
<Polterge|st> personally and this is just my opinion but I like pidgin and if it had voice / video I think more people would accept it
 * Dr_Willis avoides such things. :)
<ubuntu1> true
<Polterge|st> empathy could be alright I guess and I am all in favor of developing things to make them better... however pidgin as we know is much more stable and I'm sure they are not far off from getting the voice / video going or compiled in
<Polterge|st> just a thought
<ubuntu1> should empathy have video voice
<Dr_Willis> well. i did set up skype on the pc upstairs and downstairs so the grandkids could chat at each other and grandma..
<ubuntu1> cool
<Polterge|st> yeah skype works wonderfully for me
<Polterge|st> actualy
<eagles0513875> hey Dr_Willis how goes it
<Polterge|st> well that is to say ... when audio works on this machine
<Polterge|st> currently audio is buggy
<Polterge|st> I will have to reboot to get it working again probably because now when I click on sound preferences it says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<Polterge|st> I had my mic working for a moment
<Polterge|st> it gives me gvfs errors
<Polterge|st> in terminal if I use "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart "
<Polterge|st> or if I use "alsa force-reload"
<ubuntu1> any way, its  broken, empathy does not save account settings on koala in this build
<ubuntu1> i guess its a bug
<Polterge|st> in the last build of it I could never get it to connect out to do audio with xmpp
<Polterge|st> like gtalk for instance
<eagles0513875> hey guys i keep getting dropped to command line on alpha 5 on my macbook pro that im duel booting with osx im trying to login to the how can i install karmic from the command line
<Dr_Willis> The live cd is droppingyou to the command line you mean to say?
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: have checked the md5 on the ISO and the cd?
<eagles0513875> its all good
<eagles0513875> im trying out some different combos like turning acpi off and all that
<gnomefreak> user error ;)
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: does selecting install from grub work?
 * gnomefreak has script to update and check ISO md5
<eagles0513875> hold on
<eagles0513875> this is off a live cd which im booting
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: md5sums match?
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: yeah,theres a install option on the grub on the live cd itself
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: how do i get to it
<eagles0513875> im wondering if i need to reformat the bootcamp partition before installing karmic granted there is jaunty on there already
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: just reboot with : sudo reboot -h NOW and select install in the grub menu
<gnomefreak> grub? ther eis a install screen on it
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: im wondering the same thing
<gunsofbrixton> what does the envelope plasmoid in the lower right corner in kubuntu karmic do?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you never get to desktop?
<eagles0513875> no gnomefreak it drops me down to tty1
 * gnomefreak wonders if video card/drivers
<eagles0513875> its an nvidia and on jaunty i had no problems and was able to get to the desktop and all
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: that is fine than
<gnomefreak> try the alternate installer
<gnomefreak> hint: cant drop you to TTY#
<eagles0513875> well it does it tries to load x then goes back to loading network manager
<eagles0513875> and asking me for a login and password which there is none
<eagles0513875> or is there
<gnomefreak> it maybe a bug in latest build
<eagles0513875> question is is finding someone else with a mac to test this build
<gnomefreak> there isnt unless things changed in a5
 * gnomefreak dreams of owning another mac
<Dr_Willis> I got an imac DV that makes a good DoorStop
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: do you have an older image than a5
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: there is a install option on the cd... just below safe boot
<eagles0513875> no got it from the site earlier today
<gnomefreak> shadeslayer: hes not getting there from what i can tell
<eagles0513875> this is even better i hit the power button it doesnt it doesnt even start shutting down
<eagles0513875> j/w
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: try : sudo reboot -h NOW
<eagles0513875> i have to login and give pass
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: ubuntu
<eagles0513875> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> trying in safe graphics mode
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: no the login is ubuntu and pass is ubuntu
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> where did u find that out
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: it was a common problem for some people :)
<eagles0513875> j/w off topic of what im having issues with is there anythign special i need to do to install kubuntu to an external usb disk
<eagles0513875> not flash drive but hard disk
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: not necessary,the iso might be at fault,or the disk might be bad,numerous things apart from that
<eagles0513875> humm ya
<eagles0513875> even safe graphics mode
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: not working?
<eagles0513875> nope pass and username arent working unless
<eagles0513875> still not working with k/ubuntu
<Lenin_Cat> how can software break your system
<Lenin_Cat> :\
<shadeslayer> im out of ideas to boot the cd then
<eagles0513875> humm :(
<catweazle> eagles0513875: the monitor is connected with hdmi?
<eagles0513875> its a laptop
<catweazle> ah
<eagles0513875> macbook pro
<catweazle> have problems here with nvidia and hdmi under karmic
<eagles0513875> oh really now
<eagles0513875> this nvidia card is made specifically for mac's
<eagles0513875> 9500m 256mb card
<catweazle> if i connect my display with dvi or vga it works with karmic
<eagles0513875> whats funny i dunno whats changed from jaunty to karmic
<eagles0513875> but i have a hunch its an issue with x somewher
<catweazle> after install and put the nvidia-drivers on the hdmi works
<eagles0513875> wish i had a way to view dmesg
<catweazle> username is ubuntu
<catweazle> password is empty
<eagles0513875> im in
<eagles0513875> thanks catweazle
<catweazle> sudo su brings you to root
<eagles0513875> damn it damn it damn it
<eagles0513875> i tried start x and it seems like its not detecting my monitor
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> dont use sudo su.. use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' :)
<eagles0513875> i know dr0pknutz
<catweazle> i think the output is wrong
<eagles0513875> whoops mistype
<eagles0513875> output of what
<catweazle> for me it should go to the hdmi but it goes to dvi
<catweazle> hope it uses not your external output
<eagles0513875> how can i determine that catweazle
<catweazle> can you copy the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to the hd?
<eagles0513875> cant :(
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj :(
<eagles0513875> getting a headache trying to fix this problem
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875 ...porblem ?
<eagles0513875> ya with a5
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> problem with x and not an easy one for that matter
<eagles0513875> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eagles0513875> !info x
<ubottu> Package x does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> O_O
<BluesKaj> !X
<BluesKaj> !info X
<ubottu> Package X does not exist in karmic
<Polt{laptop}> that is true ... I must agree with what was said a moment ago
<Polt{laptop}> sudo su dumping to root doesn't seem too safe
<eagles0513875> bots broken
<Polt{laptop}> if you have a guest account on the machine anyway
<eagles0513875> i know about sudo -s or 0i
<wastrel> sudo -i   is what i use
<eagles0513875> same here
<BluesKaj> notice the dpkg Xorg.conf command is no longer applicable
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: any idea why on my macbook pro my monitor isnt picked up then jaunty picks it up just fine
<wastrel> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<BluesKaj> macs are proprietary , apple wants you to use their monitor , that you must buy from them
 * Polt{laptop} coughs *ahem* hackintosh
 * Polt{laptop} looks around wondering where that strange noise came from
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: this is a macbook pro laptop
<eagles0513875> heheh Polt{laptop}
<eagles0513875> im duel booting with boot camp so its not hackintosh
<eagles0513875> and jaunty works just fine
<Polt{laptop}> yeah hehe
<Polt{laptop}> Jaunty is pretty stable
<eagles0513875> question is what version of x is in jaunty and what is in karmic
<BluesKaj> * Polt{laptop} no doubt they are hackable but it's shame and a pita just the same
<eagles0513875> ya like this
<eagles0513875> the only option which wont be too good for testing purposes is upgrading
<Polt{laptop}> I can't wait until Karmic is stable and final release
<Polt{laptop}> I resolved most of the problems on mine except my audio sound system not responding now
<Polt{laptop}> it started to earlier
<Polt{laptop}> and I think the gnome panel has an issue or two
<BluesKaj> another 5 - 6 wks or so
<Polt{laptop}> there is this area in the gnome panel that is weird looking
<eagles0513875> isnt it due out around the time of the win 7 release
<Polt{laptop}> as if a notifier should be there or something but it is instead like a doubled icon
<Polt{laptop}> and I can't remove it
<Polt{laptop}> and clicking on it does nothing
<Polt{laptop}> it isn't hurting anything but ...
<Polt{laptop}> I know it shouldn't be that way
<eagles0513875> Polt{laptop}: easiest way to get it fixed is to file a bug
<Polt{laptop}> how do I file a bug about gnome panel doing that
<Polt{laptop}> I don't know exactly which package
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried gnome on karmic , maybe I should make another partition
<Polt{laptop}> karmic's gnome seems buggy to me
<Polt{laptop}> although I read about it before installing and it said it is a hack version for dev purposes
<Polt{laptop}> so that might be why
<BluesKaj> gnome on jaunty wasn't my taste
<Polt{laptop}> it wasn't full featured enough really
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: vbox
<eagles0513875> i have karmic on vbox on vista
<Polt{laptop}> I am looking forward to Open SuSE's development of Gnome because alot of those same people that worked on the KDE enhancements for Open SuSE are starting to do dev work on Gnome now and bringing it to Gnome
<Polt{laptop}> it means that many of the same features will start showing up in Gnome pretty soon and Gnome will be getting some much needed improvements
 * shadeslayer thinks suse has too many options to choose from....
<Polt{laptop}> If Open SuSE does it I am sure other distros will start borrowing alot of those enhancements
<shadeslayer> Polt{laptop}: what enchancements in KDE?
<Polt{laptop}> well for instance ... KDE has builtin compositing
<Polt{laptop}> and a few other UI tweaks
<shadeslayer> Polt{laptop}: um... so does kubuntu....
<Polt{laptop}> whereas Gnome has a print manager
<Polt{laptop}> shadeslayer kubuntu is KDE
<mphill> metacity has composting too!!!!
<mphill> it just sucks mostly
<BluesKaj> Polt{laptop}, the wat things are going with the media apps (which is my area of interest) , the medibuntu repository has become barren . It no longer stores the kind of bleeding media apps and vehicles we're used to seeing from them , svn and other sources are now more acceptable to me.
<Polt{laptop}> yeah but yes yes and yes mphill
<shadeslayer> Polt{laptop}: um thats what im asking.... what tweaks are there in suse KDE that kubuntu doesnt have
<eagles0513875> ok gues no support for me
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> anyone on jaunty atm
<Polt{laptop}> shadeslayer the best way to find out the difference between Open SuSE's KDE and Kubuntu is to try both of them
<Polt{laptop}> and compare
<Polt{laptop}> I tried Open SuSe in vmware and could see it was pretty full featured although it might use a newer KDE
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I'm a bit confused about what you're trying to do
<Polt{laptop}> and I hear the KDE 4.x series has some nice features that the 3.x series did not
<Polt{laptop}> brb phone
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i want to install kubuntu karmic alpha 5 onto my macbook pro as duel boot i already have jaunty installed i would like to install karmic instead so i can test out something i saw on the forums
<Polt{laptop}> what I noticed mainly about Open SuSE was that it was pretty streamlined and almost offers too many UI tweaks in the desktop settings area but not that I am complaining. This just might confuse someone new to linux
<Polt{laptop}> I have not tried Kubuntu
<Polt{laptop}> I'm strictly a Ubuntu guy
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, just do a dist-upgrade from jaunty with aptitude
<Polt{laptop}> not that I wouldn't try Kubuntu but I am more used to Ubuntu
<Polt{laptop}> and for some reason Kubuntu never gets as high of ratings from people
<EagleScreen> eagles0513875, BluesKaj why not use the Ubuntu update manager?
<Polt{laptop}> every time I read about it I see some type of complaint about certain apps
<eagles0513875> i was told by someone for testing purposes that its best to do a clean install BluesKaj
<Polt{laptop}> eagles0513875 I've heard the same thing
<EagleScreen> eagles0513875, try running $ sudo update-manager -d
<BluesKaj> I prefer kde cuz I must confess it's more fasmiliar looking , being an old windows guy
<Polt{laptop}> to be honest I just upgrade because I have things I can't back up and I don't have any other option
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i totally agree....
<Polt{laptop}> BluesKaj there is nothing wrong with that
<Polt{laptop}> it is all preference
<Polt{laptop}> I'm all about functionality really
<Polt{laptop}> that is my main thing
<mkoehler> eagles0513875: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<EagleScreen> Gnome also can look as Windows
<Polt{laptop}> performance meets functionality meets eye candy
<eagles0513875> EagleScreen: i know about that but i have heard from people its best for testing to do a clean install
<BluesKaj> yeah <i thought gnome looked bit cartooney for these old eyes
<EagleScreen> sure eagles0513875
<mkoehler> it's always going to be *best*, but will it work if you don't? yes
<Polt{laptop}> what I like about gnome is that it can look like OSX if you tweak it right or like windows
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<Polt{laptop}> KDE probably can too though
<mkoehler> Polt, I don't know if that's a good thing :-P
<Polt{laptop}> lol
<mkoehler> I like the way it can be changed to look like anything, but yeah :-P
<eagles0513875> kde looks alot like win already
<Polt{laptop}> really it does
<mkoehler> that's what they're going for
<Polt{laptop}> I told my friend to try a a KDE based distro awhile back and he was quite pleased with it
<eagles0513875> gnome the lay out of stuff and where things are confuses the living (censored) outa me
<BluesKaj> I think it's the reverse , windows is trying real j=hard to look like compiz on kde :)
<mkoehler> they're trying to port KDE over to windows as a different frontend for windows users
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<mkoehler> so if it looks almost the same, people won't have a hard time switching
<eagles0513875> ya i have tried that alot of stuff still quite buggy
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is still broken on my setup , i missed dtchen yesterday
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: win 7 = looks like osx
<BluesKaj> my sound quality is actually better without it
<Dr_Willis> yea - just like it.. buttons and fonts and text.. and a mouse pointer...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BluesKaj> I have W7 , like OSX?? not to me
<mphill> anyone know how to resolve apache randomly segfaulting with libapache2-mod-php5
<Spirits-Sight> Hello, I am having trouble getting live cd going, it goes to a unbuntu login prompt? how every it works fine upgrading from 9.04 but that does not give a clean install
<Dr_Willis> i heard of some others with similer issues Spirits-Sight
<Dr_Willis> username is 'ubuntu' password is blank.
<Spirits-Sight> that all I need to do
<Spirits-Sight> thanks Dr_Willis will try now
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: there are bits of osx in win 7
<eagles0513875> the bottom bar for instance when u have programs open is like the icon bar on osx
<serp> i think it is a bit better than osx's version
<Dr_Willis> i find the os-x dock rather.. annoying
<serp> i agree but was avoiding saying that
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I'm sure there are bits of linux too but they still insist on using the dumb DLL system ...to me that's the root of their probs
<serp> i am not sure i'd count dll as the highest problem in windows
<eagles0513875> msft if they keep raising prices people will go linux and or osx
<serp> i'd consider the design decisions with the kernel/gui and the filesystem and UAC to be the biggest problems
<BluesKaj> the OT cops will be here soon :)
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: never left
<BluesKaj> hehe
 * Pici looks around
 * gnomefreak watching while i wait for build to fail
<serp> i mean uhh... that 9.10... i had a problem.. fixed now...
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<Polt{laptop}> for some reason 2.6.31 kernel isn't booting up on my system
<Polt{laptop}> it isntalled via updates but it doesn't boot through grub or anything
<mphill> its like everything is broken
<Polt{laptop}> well it is alpha but ...
<mphill> Polt{laptop}: did you dist-upgrade or do a fresh install?
<Polt{laptop}> dist-upgrade
<mphill> i'm not sure if they are trying to upgrade grub to grub2 at this point
<Polt{laptop}> I mean alot of things do work for me
<Polt{laptop}> I installed grub2 chainloader
<Polt{laptop}> from repos
<Polt{laptop}> I am not upgrading from legacy though until I can get grub2 to work
<eagles0513875> i wish open office wasnt installed by default
<Pici> Grub will not be automatically upgraded to grub2 on an upgrade install.
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: why?
<Polt{laptop}> yes I know that
<Polt{laptop}> that is why I said a moment ago
<Polt{laptop}> I installed the chainloader
<Pici> Polt{laptop}: It was a clarification for everyone else.
<Polt{laptop}> oh
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<eagles0513875> i dunno y i feel like it inpacts performance as a whole for the desktop environment
<Polt{laptop}> I didn't know if you were getting onto me
<Polt{laptop}> lol
<eagles0513875> performance wise i would take koffice any day since it saves in the same format as oo
<Polt{laptop}> the sound system is doing weird stuff
<Polt{laptop}> the sound applet in the gnome panel is appearing and then disappearing
<Polt{laptop}> and it keeps saying "waiting for sound system to respond"
<Polt{laptop}> I opened up the sound preferences but output volume is greyed out
<Polt{laptop}> I am wondering if there is some type of loop or something going on
<Polt{laptop}> like a crash
<Polt{laptop}> yeah this clearly seems like a bug to me and I don't know the package name
<Polt{laptop}> omg this is buggy
<Polt{laptop}> now it just disabled compiz rofl
<Polt{laptop}> I might just wait a few days and come back to this and see if there are updates
<Polt{laptop}> sound is obviously on a runaway loop
<Polt{laptop}> it keeps trying to load it and failing
<Dr_Willis> yea thers some sound quirks i see
<BluesKaj> check your audio settings , namely pulseaudio
<Polt{laptop}> BluesKaj that is what I am attemping to do
<BluesKaj> dunno where one looks in gnome
<Polt{laptop}> BluesKaj how would I go about checking pulseaudio's settings
<Polt{laptop}> in Gnome I goto sound preferences
<Polt{laptop}> and when I do it keeps crashing the sound preferences
<Polt{laptop}> this box pops up that says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<Polt{laptop}> and then it keeps doing that
<Polt{laptop}> it will find it
<Polt{laptop}> and then it shows the device
<Polt{laptop}> and then it crashes
<Polt{laptop}> over and over
<Polt{laptop}> indefinitely
<BluesKaj> can you move it up and down in "preferences", if your soundcard is listed give it priority
<Polt{laptop}> yes
<Polt{laptop}> and I was actually talking into the mic earlier and watching the monitor levels move
<Polt{laptop}> and then it started this stuff
<Polt{laptop}> that is what brought it all on
<Polt{laptop}> it has been crashing since
<Polt{laptop}> compiz crashed but I think I know the culprit there
<Polt{laptop}> it is the tab plugin
<BluesKaj> onboard or pci soundcard ?
<Polt{laptop}> onboard
<Polt{laptop}> the group / tab plugin is btw one of my favorite compiz plugins but it crashes compiz
<Polt{laptop}> anyway though
<Polt{laptop}> ok I restarted Gnome
<Polt{laptop}> I am watching Gnome trying to load up the audio applet
<BluesKaj> Polt{laptop}, I dumped pulseaudio in favour of the kernel module , even tho it's listed pulseaudio is disabled and my sound is much cleaner , but I use vlc exclusively for all media
<Polt{laptop}> really you know pulseaudio is intended for systems with multiple audio cards
<Polt{laptop}> I dunno why it comes stock
<Polt{laptop}> it shouldn't
<Polt{laptop}> as most systems only have one audio chipset
<Polt{laptop}> and all they need is support for one
<BluesKaj> keeping things simple in alphas seems to work for my setup
<Polt{laptop}> not unless you are doing studio work with a big sound system or something
<Polt{laptop}> BluesKaj that is probably a wise idea
<Polt{laptop}> oh and it re-enabled compiz for me
<Polt{laptop}> that is a GOOD thing
<Polt{laptop}> I was waiting for them to come up with something that would do that
<darthanubis> !flood | Polt{laptop}
<ubottu> Polt{laptop}: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BluesKaj> I do have a big sound system, but it's in the tv room ...I can send media thru our lan to the tivo which acts a media server
<Polt{laptop}> darthanubis !attitude
<Polt{laptop}> !attitude | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<darthanubis> The attitude is that I was trying to inform you , since you are ignorant to the fact, that in IRC channels you don't use the ENTER key as a form a punctuation. Your welcome.
<Polt{laptop}> I'm not ignorant thank you very much
<Polt{laptop}> I'm well aware but was having a conversation
<Polt{laptop}> no help is needed with a 2 party conversation
<eagles0513875> easy guys
<Polt{laptop}> no offense but it was an A B conversation
<eagles0513875> Polt{laptop}: easy m8
<bazhang> oddly the older karmic kubuntu works fine as a live usb (using unetbootin) with eeepc; the ubuntu remix version does not even reach busybox. Wonder if its an issue with corrupt iso
<BluesKaj> wow , it only took 2 lines to get darthanubis going on his negativity trip today...must be a record
<Polt{laptop}> heh
<Polt{laptop}> well you know one thing I am happy about is that I managed to somehow fix the messed up area in my gnome panel by moving around the applets but I think it had something to do with the sound applet
<Polt{laptop}> well that and RutilT
<Polt{laptop}> it seems to be responsible
<eagles0513875> bazhang: today's alpha 5 release seems like it doesnt like macbooks and doesnt find my monitor :(
<eagles0513875> smees like its a bug in x but cant be too sure
<Dr_Willis> I have had very few issues with Pulse audio
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eagles0513875> same with me on my macbook whcih im duel booted with osx
<Polt{laptop}> pulseaudio was very stable for me in Jaunty
<bazhang> eagles0513875, okay; I am using the netbook remix iso though
<eagles0513875> strange im downloading the alternate installer iso see if that fixes the issue which it should
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis: do you use KDE?
<Dr_Willis> i was tryibng out kubuntu  earliuer this week.. using Ubuntu now.
<eagles0513875> think i need to reboot as this download is taking ages
 * shadeslayer wishes there was no feature freeze....
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis: I asked to see if your pulseaudio was flaw less with kubuntu as opposed to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I had no sound issues on kubuntu either.. but I was thinking Kubuntu/kde did not use pulse audio
<darthanubis> it does not, hence my question
<BluesKaj> I"m not real sure but pulseaudio seems to work better for onboard sound , the kernel module seems fine with pci sound as long as the driver is available , which it is for most newer hardware
<Dr_Willis> The only sound 'quirk'  i got now is every so often i hear a pop/ka-thunk like the sound card is 'reactivating' or somthing.
<darthanubis> I have flawless PA and Phonon working together on 9.04, but 9.10 I could only play one source of audio at a time
<Dr_Willis> was playing with pipeing the sound out a different PC last week. :)
<darthanubis> And could find no help on the sublect from either forums, ubuntu/kubuntu/ none of the IRC channels etc.
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis: yeah, I accidentally did that as well
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, disabling onboard sound in the BIOS works in windows and I'm thinking it may be so in linux now as well
<BluesKaj> disabling onboard in favour of the pci card
<Dr_Willis> Yea i only have onboard sound on this thing
<BluesKaj> ok
<Dr_Willis> i cant fit my other sound cards in this thing if i wanted to :) too many other cards.. too few slots
<darthanubis> I have not bought a separate sound card since the sblive days
<Dr_Willis> yea  i was using audigy 2zs on the last 4 machines ive had.. same  card :)
<genii> When possible I still opt for a bare-bones type mb with least onboard stuff. Then you can mix and match what you prefer and if something breaks, it's modular
<Dr_Willis> finding mbs that dont have sound.. can be a little hard at times these dyas :)
<BluesKaj> some onboards are actually quite good
<BluesKaj> nvidia does nicely on wifes vista pc
<Dr_Willis> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Polt{laptop}> I do like the nvidia chipsets
<DKcross> hello dear friends
<knix_> hello
<DKcross> splashy works in karmic koala for yours?
<DKcross> ?
<EagleScreen> DKcross, are you sure do you mean splashy or usplash?
<Dr_Willis> xsplash?
<DKcross> no, splashy
<Dr_Willis> !info splashy
<ubottu> splashy (source: splashy): A complete user-space boot splash system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.13-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1153 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<EagleScreen> i didn't test
<DKcross> :D Dr_Willis  i remove xsplash:D
<Dr_Willis> i disab;e them all
<knix_> so how does splashy work?
 * Dr_Willis makes an XXXsplash
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> heh...
 * shadeslayer wonders if that showed up on the ops as an highlight
<knix_> splashy wont install, o well
<BluesKaj> splashy ?
<bazhang> !info splashy
<ubottu> splashy (source: splashy): A complete user-space boot splash system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.13-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1153 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<DKcross> bazhang,
<bazhang> DKcross, yes
<DKcross> what about this?
<technot> anyone able give me a quick howto on howto force an installation of w32codecs on amd64 architecture? :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..medibuntu had 32 and 64bit versions of that packages
<technot> yeah still do
<Dr_Willis> I think it was called w64codecs? :)
<technot> but i can only install the 64 bit version
<technot> which does not support the vmp v3.0 format
<technot> i need the w32 for that
<technot> and i've read you can force the w32codecs and 32bit dependancies to be installed
<Dr_Willis> never heard of vmp sorry, Not sure why the codec packs would metter.
<technot> i just dont know how :\
<technot> it will
<technot> ..
<Dr_Willis> You could extract teh files from the .deb  and put them where they belong.,
<technot> you never heard of windows media player format ?
<technot> ..
<technot> most work fine with w64
<technot> the v3.0 does not
<bazhang> wmv?
<technot> wma
<Monika-K> I can't log in graphically anymore after having done a dist-upgrade to get alpha 5; mv .kde .kde-backup did not solve it. What else can I try?
<Dr_Willis> vmp  never heard of it
<bazhang> wma is audio iirc
<technot> wmp is the name of all wm? codecs
<technot> windows media player codecs
<Dr_Willis>     i rarely have things in  wma formats
<catweazle> Monika-K: harddisk full?
<technot> yeah and i get pictire on the wmw in question
<technot> me too rarly
<technot> but neither of this is helping
<technot> i allready know i have a wierd format and what codecs i need :)
<Dr_Willis> extract the files from the .deb or checkl the apt-get manuals i guess.
<bazhang> sorry, dont use drm
<technot> i just dont know how to install them
<Monika-K> then I couldn't log in on the console, either, could I? And I think it's not full, / and /home are on separate partitions and it would have to be /home that's full, right?
<Monika-K> What was the command to check the harddisk usage, something like du or dh?
<technot> df -h
<technot> the command "du" shows usage in the current (or specified) directory and subdirectories
<BluesKaj> technot, there used to be an app ia32 for w32codecs , if you type it in your package manager you may get the new version to come up , which prolly has a different name tho
<Monika-K> hm, / is full
<technot> BluesKaj: thanks i'll check it
<technot> hm yeah i got that pack allready
<technot> ia32-libs:p
<technot> ooh
<technot> i found
<catweazle> Monika-K: run apt-get clean
<technot> ia32-apt-get :))
<zniavre_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> zniavre_: are you sure you didnt mean !grub2
<zniavre_> :o)
<zniavre_> you are right   thank you
<zniavre_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnomefreak> np
<robin0800> Monika-K: You probably can play most multimedia types without the w32codecs, but if you really need them, try the medibuntu repository. ...
<Monika-K> ah great, apt-get clean freed 2 GiB, no let's see for the graphical login
<technot> robin0800: if that was targeted at me.. i allready know what i need and which codecs i have and not and what works and not. i have a specific question. how do you force the w32codecs pack to be installed on amd64
<technot> for even talking about the w32codecs packs i would HAVE to allready have the mediabuntu repos wouldn't i :p
<technot> the repo howto explains you can do it. just not how :)
<blackest_knight> audacity is totally busted in karmic luckily lenny seems to be useable
<technot> hehe i use rythmplayers in karmic with great sucess
<technot> however, pulseaudio is a peace of crap
<technot> lol
<robin0800> technot: you could try aptitude -f
<blackest_knight> technot: simple wau install mythbuntu-controlcentre then choose the wincodec options
<technot> apt-get/aptitude will not even find the w32codec pack. only the w64codecs :\
<blackest_knight> pulse audio is off my karmic box i finally got working sound :)
<technot> so the -f doesn't work :\
<blackest_knight> technot: get mythbuntu-controlcentre and it will get the codecs for you
<robin0800> technot: you could add mythbuntu to your souces first
<technot> i have
<technot> or i would not find w64codecs ..
<technot> jeez
<gnomefreak> did you run update after adding repos?
<technot> ... ofc.. i have installed other stuff from the repos
<blackest_knight> mythbuntu-control hmm bum it might not work
<technot> why you guys treating me like a newb :p
<gnomefreak> technot: because we dont know how much you know
<blackest_knight> sorry rather silly of me it would give me ffmpeg and libdecss but not win32
<technot> it's not my fault the w64codecs pack does not support wma9 :\
<blackest_knight> technot to be honest your lucky to have any audio working with karmic
<technot> i've been using ubuntu for 3-4 years, and gentoo some years before that, and started with slackware in 98. give me a tad bit credit :)
<Polt{laptop}> the only real disadvantage I am facing right now in Karmic is sound not working
<technot> hehe pulseaudio only crashes here when i start a program that tries to use audio through alsa at the same time that fx rythmbox is playing music
<thiebaude> sound works fine for me in karmic
<blackest_knight> i finally got sound working when i deleted pulse packages
<Polt{laptop}> if I could get this to not keep crashing over and over endlessly then my system would be ok for now
<technot> and if it crashes all i need to do is kill the program that tried to take controll over sound
<technot> and sound will work again :p
<Polt{laptop}> I can deal with waiting on the dev people to fix the workspace switcher being stuck at 0 in columns and rows in gnome panel
<technot> karmic even got proper gain on my sound now
<technot> used to be a bit low sound
<technot> compared to windows
<Polt{laptop}> I imagine karmic will have some vast improvements when it is all working right
<thiebaude> anyone having trouble pausing and playing youtube videos?
<Polt{laptop}> it is just that some things still have a few quirks
<Arv3n> Hello. Is anyone else able to access their samba network?
<technot> it's working quite good here :) hehe
<Polt{laptop}> I played Quake Live yesterday in Openbox on karmic
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<technot> yeah my samba works fine :)
<Polt{laptop}> audio was working in Quake Live via flash plugin
<technot> Polt{laptop}: nice does it work good ?
<thiebaude> Polt{laptop}: i use open also
<thiebaude> openbox
<Polt{laptop}> it was working decently
<technot> cool
 * shadeslayer wonder how breakages happen *after* a feature freeze :P
<Polt{laptop}> the only problem I was having was occasional sound buffer underruns in Quake Live's audio
<Monika-K> thanks everyone, I was able to log in graphically again ... only had to reconfigure my two screens afterwards
<blackest_knight> pulse crashes and restarts and crashes and restarts the volume ctrl icon on my top panel flashes away like an indicator ... disapeared all together now i got rid of pulse but things are working
<Polt{laptop}> in the QL terminal it was showing that
<shadeslayer> s/wonder/wonders
<blackest_knight> audacity can't record more than a second either
<Polt{laptop}> blackest_knight that is exactly what is happening to me
<technot> never liked audacity :-o
<blackest_knight> i've got the lenny version in now and thats working well
<robin0800> technot: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<blackest_knight> theres not really anything else is there...
<technot> i'll try, could work, but that howto is from 2006 :p
<technot> things may have changed quite a lot
<technot> and i dunnu about installing a pack this dude made 3-4 years ago
<technot> :p
<blackest_knight> you could do worse, its took me a week to get my karmic box into a working state
<technot> hehe
<Arv3n> So, can anyone tell me how to get my samba share working then?
<Arv3n> It's recognized just no files are showing.
<technot> what seems to be your problem
<technot> have you shared something ?
<technot> :o
<Arv3n> technot, no it's sharing from my Mac.
<Arv3n> via Samba, works fine in Ubuntu 9.04, Windows, etc.
<technot> should work in karmic as well. the samba package is the same :-)
<Arv3n> it's not. no files are showing.
<technot> :\
<blackest_knight> you could use sshfs if its between linux systems  its the easiest way
<Arv3n> I'm not.
<technot> have you checked your log files?
<technot> in /var/log/samba ?
<Arv3n> checking..
<Arv3n> technot, none in that directory.
<technot> wow
<technot> do you have the samba package installed ?
<technot> :o
<Arv3n> let me check.
<Arv3n> technot, No. I just installed off the Alpha 5 cd.
<gnomefreak> please tell me you are kidding
<technot> :P
<gnomefreak> ah good reason
<technot> then there's your problem right there mate
<technot> :P
<Arv3n> I was assuming it'd be automatically installed. ~_~
<technot> never assume :-D
 * gnomefreak not sure how to get samba working let alone if not installed
<technot> assumptions are the root of all evils:p
<Polt{laptop}> for anyone experiencing the bug where the columns and rows in workspace switcher are stuck at 0 here is a bug report and a sort of temporary workaround
<Polt{laptop}> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/423493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423493 in gnome-panel "workspace switcher stuck at 0 rows, 0 columns" [Low,Confirmed]
<Arv3n> wonder why they'd remove it
<Polt{laptop}> I really do wish they would fix the workspace switcher though
<Polt{laptop}> I mean you can use it but ...
<gnomefreak> its still in repos AFAIK
<Polt{laptop}> the settings for it do not work
<technot> yeah i've wonder many times why some packs all of a suddon gets uninstalled when you upgrade or dist-upgrade
<blackest_knight> maybe its broken like a lot of karmic
<technot> but i just write down the name of the packs i see getting uninstalled that i want, and reinstall them :p
<gnomefreak> technot: due to conflicting packages wrong repos ect...
<technot> ah
<Arv3n> technot, it's still not showing anything. =/
<blackest_knight> aptitude is bad for that you tell it to install vlc and it says its going to remove like 300 meg of packages
<technot> try starting samba with /etc/init.d/samba start
<Arv3n> Nothing. :<
<technot> probably starts at boot time
<technot> nothing ?
<Arv3n> Nothing.
<Arv3n> Once again, the neptune network is showing. it's just not showing any files
<technot> the file doesn't exist ?
<technot> oh
<technot> and now, what does the log files say ?
<technot> :p
<gnomefreak> my counter is counting up instead of down :(
<siegie> One of the new features in karmic alpha 5 is indicator display, it should support kopete, kontact and quassel. It works fine with kopete but quassel doesn't appear in te indecator. Is there another setting required, or is this just a bug?
<Arv3n> well here's what i got when installing samba: Unable to create directory /var/run/samba for file mutex.tdb. Error was No such file or directory
<Arv3n> will that be a problem?
<technot> you can try to make the directory
<technot> and make it writeable to the samba user
<Arv3n> it says file exists. :S
<Arv3n> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/run/samba': File exists
<technot> then make the directory writable to the samba user
<gnomefreak> Arv3n: tell it to make up its mind
<Arv3n> Nevermind, it's a directory.
<technot> ..
<blackest_knight> it didnt say ./var/run/....
<Arv3n> True, I missed that.
<blackest_knight> that . broke a package yesterday
<technot> hehe
<Arv3n> hold on im checking the logs.
<technot> k
<gnomefreak> broke a few
<Arv3n> technot, strangest thing is this:  smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Address already in use
<Arv3n> but it did that in Jaunty to and i just restarted nautilus and it worked.
<Arv3n> *too
<technot> try this
<blackest_knight> lucky for me i found the bugreport and someone had uploaded a fixed version a few hours earlier one apt-get update later it was fixed
<technot> /etc/init.d/samba stop; killall -9 smbd; killall -9 nmbd; /etc/init.d/samba start
<Arv3n> technot, it said no process found when trying to stop/start smbd/nmbd
<Arv3n> er, i mean kill.
<Arv3n> and, still nothing.
<gnomefreak> than just try start maybe it will help
<blackest_knight> I seldom see the bus .... i kinda wish i hadnt got audacity working
<blackest_knight> i've got 30 hours or so of language tapes to digitise
<Polt{laptop}> this may seem kind of silly to ask but could it possibly be because I am not booting from 2.6.31-9 kernel that maybe pulseaudio is behaving the way it is
<Polt{laptop}> ?
<hggdh> Polt{laptop}: it might be, since dtchen was talking about a kernel patch some time ago (but I did not follow up)
<gnomefreak> its very possible
<Polt{laptop}> I am curious because I have that kernel but I just installed the initramfs-tools package update
<Polt{laptop}> I wasn't booting from 2.6.31-9 because it would freeze the computer at boot
<Polt{laptop}> and as for grub2 it gets no further than me clicking on it and it going to a black screen
<Polt{laptop}> I dunno if that is because of my psu not being big enough for my vid card in this machine or if it is related to the way grub2 is loading
<Polt{laptop}> although it doesn't load any of the kernels
<Polt{laptop}> hence I resort to using the legacy grub
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: sounds like you didnt follow directions from the !grub2 page :)
<Polt{laptop}> I did
<Polt{laptop}> actually
<Polt{laptop}> to the letter
<Polt{laptop}> but I will check it again
<Polt{laptop}> maybe I missed something
<gnomefreak> i did and all my kernels boot
<Polt{laptop}> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<shadeslayer> Polt{laptop}: please stop flooding
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: we asked you to stop hitting <enter> as much and put it on one post
<Polt{laptop}> shadeslayer nobody is flooding
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: you are
<shadeslayer> Polt{laptop}: yes you are
<Polt{laptop}> how can I do that when I am afk ?
<alteregoa> i updated to grub2 without any problem
<Polt{laptop}> I was reading about grub2 and in that time I was not typing anything here
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: just before you said !grub2
<Polt{laptop}> please guys don't patronize me for asking questions
<Polt{laptop}> I'm only trying to solve some problems
<alteregoa> burp
<alteregoa> yeah houston we got a problem
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: we are not we asked you to stop hitting enter so often and use on line
<shadeslayer> Polt{laptop}: we are not patronizing you,were asking politely to stop using the carriage return
<alteregoa> is there  a way to clean up those 28x kernels?
<Polt{laptop}> well the problem is that if I do not hit enter sooner the topic gets changed to something else and diverted before I can ask the question and then I get treated like an idiot that wasn't paying attention when it is in fact not my responsibility to read the entire chat buffer
<gnomefreak> see thats beter
<alteregoa> i only want the 31 kernel and no older crap
<shadeslayer> definitely
<gnomefreak> s/beter/better
<Polt{laptop}> I can type longer sentences but there is no reason to subject myself to that. Sometimes my sentences are longer and sometimes shorter
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: read the info from !grub2
<shadeslayer> Polt{laptop}: no it does not,if someone knows the answer he will answer,long sentences or short
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: heres a suggestion: do it in one post.
<gnomefreak> !grub2 > alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa, please see my private message
<Polt{laptop}> anyway to get on with what I was going to say and move onto more "meaningful" conversation how would I use " sudo grub-install" if my menu.lst is installed at /dev/sda ?
<alteregoa> !empaty > alteregoa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empaty
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: you spelled it wrong and please use /msg ubottu empathy
<alteregoa> !makinglove > alteregoa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makinglove
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: did you see the following
<gnomefreak> On my test system it displayed (hd0) /dev/sda but this might differ on your system.
<shadeslayer> alteregoa: stop that
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week - last day, starting in 16 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<gnomefreak> dholbach: thanks
<Polt{laptop}> gnomefreak I seen that and that is what mine is
<dholbach> :)
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: than why did you ask the above question you would simply follow directions
<gnomefreak> dholbach: what no quilt fun
<Polt{laptop}> do I just copy that and paste it after "sudo grub-install" in the terminal ? maybe I am overcomplicating this but ...
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: just use the command sudo grub-install
<Polt{laptop}> I did and it gives me a list of options
<gnomefreak> i missed the topic i wanted. maybe encore
<gnomefreak> Polt{laptop}: what is it giving you?
<Polt{laptop}> well never mind now I already ran sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Polt{laptop}> it reported no errors
<Polt{laptop}> grub2 is installed as a chainloader however I have not upgraded from legacy as I am afraid it will make the system unbootable because of some issues I have with my monitor
<Polt{laptop}> and that messed it up .........
 * Polt{laptop} shakes his head in disdain
<CyberCr33p> does someone has buggy sound on alpha ?
<gnomefreak> CyberCr33p: a few people are (im not)
<CyberCr33p> I listen a mp3
<CyberCr33p> and every few seconds the sound "hang"
<CyberCr33p> and after half second it continues again
<CyberCr33p> is it the same problem other people have?
<Polt{laptop}> I ran one test ... I booted from grub on the intel chipset on this machine and it boots into that but as I said before it will not boot into any OS on this machine via the nvidia chipset with certain graphical modes and I am afraid grub2 behaves that way
<gnomefreak> dont know i just saw people talking about it
<Polt{laptop}> and so did the old windows environment
<Polt{laptop}> I could be wrong but ... I know grub version shows up as 1.97 ... is this correct for the update ?
<gnomefreak> yes
 * gnomefreak watching another channel for a while
<Polt{laptop}> gnomefreak so the grub2 should be version 1.97 ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Aold> Hi, my GRUB 2 install is broken. I install grup-pc from my Ubuntu 8.04 installation, but it only list Hardy and not Karmic. What can I do to fix what ? Thanks
<gnomefreak> !grub2 > Aold
<ubottu> Aold, please see my private message
<Aold> I know that...
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: did you just install grub or did you upgrade to karmic?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> Aold: ^^^
<crashsystems> Anyone have advice for gathering useful information on this bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/362875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362875 in linux-firmware "rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71." [Undecided,New]
<CyberCr33p> To turn timer-based scheduling off, replace the line
<CyberCr33p> load-module module-hal-detect
<CyberCr33p> in /etc/pulse/default.pa by
<CyberCr33p> load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0
<CyberCr33p> I fix it by doing this
<gnomefreak> crashsystems: you are in wrong channel to ask about that bug
<crashsystems> why is that?
<crashsystems> and what would be the right channel?
<Polt{laptop}> CyberCr33p what does turning off the timer based scheduling do ?
<CyberCr33p> no idea
<CyberCr33p> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/301755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301755 in pulseaudio "Crackling noise after update to pulseaudio" [High,Fix committed]
<Aold> gnomefreak: I have installed Kubuntu 9.10 before the alpha 5. I choose to install GRUB 2 over my current GRUB Legacy in order to boot on my first disk. After an update, when I have rebooted the GRUB menu have disappeared and I haven't choice: I need to boot to Hardy. To fix this, I try to install grub-pc from Hardy. I'm here. (sorry for my english).
<knix_> the login screen in karmic is fugly.  Is there a way to change it to something much better for the eyes?
<gnomefreak> Aold: IIRC grub boot screen was disabled by default
<BluesKaj> knix_, gnome or kde ?
<knix_> BluesKaj: gnome
<Aold> gnomefreak: What is IIRC ?
<crashsystems> gnomefreak: why do you say this is the wrong channel to ask about that bug, and which channel do you think would be appropriate?
<knix_> IIRC = if I remember correctly
<Aold> knix_: thanks
<CyberCr33p> this line fix it
<Ian_Corne> Aold: spam esc
<CyberCr33p> but now I can't open the volume control
<Ian_Corne> and you'll get the grub screen
<Aold> Ian_Corne: Before to reinstall GRUB 2, I try hit ESCAPE, but the menu doesn't appear...
<Dr_Willis> I havent figured out where to change the GDM theme yet either...
<roffe> If I run a video in vlc it stutters quite a lot, particularly in the beginning
<knix_> Dr_Willis: aint it fugly?
<Dr_Willis> knix_:  it works.. does all it needs.  but i  had a XXX gdm theme i liked. :P
<Aold> Ian_Corne: And now, GRUB doesn't want to list my Karmic install, so I can't access to it to fix that... :(
<Polt{laptop}> is there any way I can revert back to my old grub ?
<Polt{laptop}> I try to boot with this one but the system hangs or just reboots
<DKcross> splashy doesnt wokrs! in karmic koala:(
<knix_> DKcross: fails on the install correct?
<Polt{laptop}> I installed grub and it will boot from my intel i810 onboard chipset but my nvidia chipset is like a reverse polarity or something and I have to hit the power button twice for the machine to power on with that vid card and to boot into an OS and linux is the only OS it boots into
<knix_> Dr_Willis: so do you know a way to change it?
<legend2440> have they added a system>admin>login window gui to karmic yet?  a few months ago someone said there was'nt one and that if you wanted auto login you had to choose it at time of install
<knix_> legend2440: yes, it's there
<mkoehler> yeah
<legend2440> knix_: THANKS
<mkoehler> it's system>admin>login screen
<knix_> but it doesnt offer much
<mkoehler> Options: Show the screen for choosing who will log in or log in as ______ automatically / Allow ____ seconds for anyone else to log in first
<legend2440> knix_: but you can enable auto login there right?
<mkoehler> yea
<knix_> ya
<legend2440> ok thanks
<knix_> mkoehler: do you know how to change the gdm login screen?
<mkoehler> knix_: no, I haven't done that in a while
<knix_> nevermind, I found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241293
<mkoehler> I should probably change it though, I'm not a huge fan of the new gdm screen
<knix_> mkoehler: me neither, it's fugly as all h3ll
<mkoehler> haha
<CyberCr33p> Polt{laptop},
<CyberCr33p> gnomefreak,
<CyberCr33p> I finally install vlc-pulse
<CyberCr33p> and change the vlc configuration to use pulse instead of alsa
<CyberCr33p> and it's ok now
<Leftmost> Why are there still no translations for firefox-3.5 in the language packs?
<Polt{laptop}> I am about to enable jackd and I just finished enabling timidity
<Polt{laptop}> I am wondering about grub2 working on this nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> hmmm Grub2 works on my 8800gtsxxx
<Polt{laptop}> I have an 8400 gs on this system but it seems to not boot
<Polt{laptop}> and I now have this message when things are starting up "bar 6 address space collision"
<Polt{laptop}> it boots into the new kernel via the intel chipset that is onboard but it gives me that space collision message beforehand
<Polt{laptop}> the problem is that I cannot boot into X with my i810 and I don't know how to configure my wifi connection via the terminal or re-setup X ... has been a long time since I have had to do that on this machine
<Polt{laptop}> in order for me to continue updating things that will be required
<Polt{laptop}> oh well ... I taught myself how to reconfig X now but I can't hotplug on this machine
<Polt{laptop}> if I could hotplug I would not have to boot this machine all weird and that might save me a few problems when trying to boot but for now I can only boot via the live DVD / CD and my system doesn't boot from DVD's
<keith_> Does anyone know if there is a fix for bug 424425? Or should I just wait for them to fix it in the repos?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424425 in grub2 "package grub-common 1.97~beta1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/grub-set-default', which is also in package grub" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424425
<keith_> What exactly does "fix released" mean, anyway?
<mac_v> keith_: is that a trick question ? ;p
<keith_> lol, well... I'm still having the problem when I try to upgrade, so it doesn't seem released enough.
<Dr_Willis> a fix has been found and submitted?
<Dr_Willis> ive not tried to update from grub1 to grub2
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: nope , it means released
<mac_v> keith_: which package?
<keith_> Dr_Willis, The issue is that they aren't automatically upgrading grub-legacy
<Dr_Willis> I recall seeing that mentioned in the forum/things.. :) they couldent do it safely...
<keith_> mac_v, I'm referring to bug 424425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424425 in grub2 "package grub-common 1.97~beta1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/grub-set-default', which is also in package grub" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424425
<keith_> There are no issues if you install 9.10, but systems that upgraded from 9.04 fail on today's updates.
<mac_v> keith_: see the latest comments ;p
<Dr_Willis> I never do upgrades...
<keith_> Dr_Willis, I thought I would give it a try.
<mac_v> keith_: it might just be ... you havent received the latest packages[check version]
<Dr_Willis> I normally do a upgrade.. report any bugs.. then do a clean install... :)
<Pici> us.archive.ubuntu.com only has up to 1.97~beta1-1ubuntu3
<keith_> ah... it's ubuntu4 that has the fix?
<Pici> Yes.
<keith_> So, if I try later... it should magically work?
<mac_v> yup
<reggieP123> hey folks is there a way to extract kernel from karmic to transfer to Jaunty ??
<reggieP123> or am I stuck with what I have
<reggieP123> and the reason I ask is because karmic seems to resolve a ton of issues I have been experiencing with Jaunty for one intermittent wifi performance is fixed , sound with my intel HDA digital sound device is fixed
<reggieP123> so any help with this would be appreciated
<reggieP123> kinda scared to just jump on the Alpha 5 bandwagon although it seems stable as hell
<nemo> reggieP123: oh. why would you want to do that?
<nemo> reggieP123: but. is pretty easy. there's a nice pinning writeup
<nemo> I switched to karmic kernel in jaunty due to that major foulup in the sauce patches that screwed up ext4
<reggieP123> ahh cool I want ot do it to fix my current issues with sound and wifi performance
<nemo> reggieP123: you can also do a mainline kernel
<reggieP123> do yo uhave the link on how and where I can do that
<nemo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nemo> can just use that.
<nemo> looking up the nice pinning writeup though
<reggieP123> nice thank you very much hopefuly this will give me some peace
<nemo> hm
<nemo> http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20090603.191957.2467efd9.ja.html - this is NOT the one I used last time
<nemo> this guy did a more complicated pin
<nemo> um. let me fire up my laptop - maybe it is in my firefox history :)
<reggieP123> ok cool what kind of laptop do you have nemo
<nemo> but. yeah. just installing the .deb works
<nemo> cheapo dell from workplace w/ sucky sound card
<nemo> and intel graphics
<Polt{laptop}> nemo you sound like you have something similar going on to what I have
<reggieP123> ahh ok I am using an hp dv7 with nvidia graphics and intel hda sound
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: I've been following the bugs on sound in karmic
<Polt{laptop}> I am trying to get my setup to boot into X with this i810 chipset and it will not
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: oh. that was moderately annoying
<reggieP123> well no issues with sound running karmic issues is with Jaunty and old kernel I believe
<nemo> but it booted ok off of CD when I set no acpi / apic  and checked off free software only
<Polt{laptop}> and for some reason my Acer x193w monitor does not want to boot with my nvidia chipset
<Polt{laptop}> it just reboots
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: and then it worked ok from then on
<DKcross> any  can run splashy in karmic?
<Polt{laptop}> and to top things off my audio doesn't work either
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/400682
<Polt{laptop}> DKcross it won't load the splash screen for the nvidia but does for the i810 chipset
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400682 in linux "[Karmic stac927x regression] No sound after upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/411574
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411574 in pulseaudio "[karmic] No sound on Intel 82801H HD Audio" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DKcross> :o
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: I'm hoping one of those bugs is also mine
<reggieP123> hey nemo I was just reading the pinnup would I need ot add karmic source list ?
<nemo> since the specs match my sucky system
<nemo> reggieP123: well. just the one karmic line
<reggieP123> really ?
<nemo> Package: *
<nemo> Pin: release a=karmic
<nemo> Pin-Priority: 50
<nemo> reggieP123: that was the pin I used btw
<nemo> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<reggieP123> that would not screw up anything else on my system would it ? :(
<nemo> and that in sources.list
<nemo> reggieP123: I think if you just add those. that should be all you need
<nemo> then just install the kernel version you want
<reggieP123> sory just a win admin trying to learn Linux
<nemo> reggieP123: just try that simple pin first
<wastrel> my scim bug hasn't been fixed yet even though i reported it yesterday
<nemo> those 3 lines, then the deb line in your sources.list
<nemo> wastrel: kind of impatient aren't you :)
<wastrel> i did my part!
<Polt{laptop}> ok I switched it to the intel driver
<Polt{laptop}> I got that working for now
<Polt{laptop}> since my nvidia driver will not work
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: mm. interesting. dunno. my one machine w/ nvidia card works fine in karmic
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<reggieP123> thank you nemo
<reggieP123> will definitely try
<Polt{laptop}> and my audio worked
<Polt{laptop}> :D
<Polt{laptop}> I just commented out my nvidia section in xorg.conf and replaced it with intel since that is all that is working on this machine for the time being
<shadeslayer> how do i mount my blackberry via bluetooth in KDE?
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: 185.18.36
<Polt{laptop}> I have it
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: is my nvidia driver - what's yours?
<nemo> ok
<Polt{laptop}> it isn't the driver
<Polt{laptop}> it is the computer
<shadeslayer> i want to just copy and paste the files into my blackberry 9500
<Polt{laptop}> this is a shame that I cannot revert back to my old grub
<nemo> http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/transferring_files_over_bluetooth_using_a_blackberry_curve_pearl_8800
 * nemo JFGI'd
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: you switched to grub2 ?
<Polt{laptop}> with that at least I could boot with the nvidia
<Polt{laptop}> yes nemo
<shadeslayer> nemo: i want to mount the device
<nemo> shadeslayer: mount it. not just use a client
<nemo> shadeslayer: using fuse I suppose?
<nemo> shadeslayer: it appears there is a fuse project for bluetooth
<shadeslayer> nemo: i have no idea of the underlying framework.... i want to use it as a partition.///
<nemo> http://simbot.wordpress.com/2006/06/04/bluetooth-fuse-obexfs-under-debian/
<nemo> shadeslayer: well. obviously it wouldn't be a *partition*
<nemo> that's a completely different concept :-p
<nemo> but w/ fuse you can even use gmail as a filesystem ;)
<Polt{laptop}> you know ... I did have this svideo adapter that plugged into a monitor port ... I could have used that to route my nvidia back to my intel chipset's display port to get the nvidia to force boot maybe
<Polt{laptop}> I need to find that
<shadeslayer> nemo: of course.... i meant a partition is the best way i can describe what i want to do
<nemo> http://dev.zuckschwerdt.org/openobex/wiki/ObexFs
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: seems like a lot of trouble for something that should be working fine :)
<reggieP123> hey nemo what would happen if I didnt do the pinning part of it and just installed the deb file
<reggieP123> would it screw things up
<Polt{laptop}> nemo you are right it is alot of trouble
<Polt{laptop}> really you know the best solution would be for me to just get a new tower
<nemo> reggieP123: that should work just fine too
<Polt{laptop}> I should call my dad and see if he has any spares since he comes across them from time to time
<nemo> reggieP123: I did that for a few months before I decided to pin it
<nemo> reggieP123: installing the .deb just means you have to do updates yourself.
<Polt{laptop}> my video card is a 512 mb card and works great in linux except this tower I have is only 1.2 ghz
<Polt{laptop}> and 512 mb of ram
<nemo> wow
<nemo> Polt{laptop}: upgrade that sucker already
<nemo> my 10 year old server has a gig of ram
<Polt{laptop}> it does not want to boot into linux with the 512 mb vid card
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<shadeslayer> nemo: apparently
<shadeslayer> !info obexfs | nemo
<nemo> heck. it has a 1.4ghz processor I paid $25 for 10y ago
<ubottu> nemo: obexfs (source: obexfs): mount filesystem of ObexFTP capable devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1 (karmic), package size 15 kB, installed size 92 kB
<nemo> ... and?
<Polt{laptop}> and unfortunately the i810 chipset is like 1 mb of onboard vid ram rofl
<Polt{laptop}> it is sad I know
<reggieP123> can I install and then pin later?
<reggieP123> or it doesnt work that way?
<Polt{laptop}> also something else I should say ... my sound worked when I booted into X under root but not for my default user account
<Polt{laptop}> in theory if sound works under root it should work for the default user also ... this must be a config file problem or a permissions problem. Can anyone help me fix this ?
<StevenMyers> Hey everyone, any news on Alpha 5 getting out of testing for Karmic?
<reggieP123> hety nemo still there would I also need to install the kernel headers for the kernel that I pick?
<Polt{laptop}> is there a grub-legacy package ?
<knittl> good evening
<Polt{laptop}> I still have my old menu.lst file
<ReggieP123> nemo still there
<ReggieP123> ?
<StevenMyers> @Polt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<StevenMyers> You can search the package database to find this. Bookmark this page as it's a very reliable resource.
<Polt{laptop}> ok so basically what I want to do is install grub from a jaunty repository
<Polt{laptop}> since I want to revert back to what I had in jaunty
<Polt{laptop}> and I want to do apt-get remove grub2
<StevenMyers> If you have Jaunty installed you can install the new grub and remove the old grub2. To remove the grub2 you will need to execute apt-get autoremove (grub package)
<StevenMyers> Then follow with the new grub install if you have Jaunty running.
<natewiebe13>  
<ReggieP123> if I add karmic souces to the source list and run an upgrade from synaptic will everything change on Jaunty technically
<Polt{laptop}> StevenMyers I upgraded my jaunty to karmic
<Polt{laptop}> I perhaps want to get that package from Jaunty and remove grub2 and reinstall the old grub
<StevenMyers> @Reggie: you do have an option to keep some Jaunty packages during the upgrade to Karmic.
<StevenMyers> So technically there will still be Jaunty running, but should not conflict with Karmic for any reason.
<Polt{laptop}> first I will try to reboot one more time but if this doesn't work and if I get an error again I will definitely try to revert back to the old grub since this system apparently cannot handle grub2
<ReggieP123> ok cool thanx
<Brian__> im downloading karmic alfa 5 rite now
<natewiebe13> Polt{laptop}: if you were doing a fresh install.. you could always add the option "grub-legacy=true"
<StevenMyers> Got me beat to that nate, was about to pass that to him. (Stupid Pizza)
<Brian__> will my broadcom wifi work in the kubuntu karmic alfa 5 realese
<Polt{laptop}> I just basically want to get grub-legacy back
<StevenMyers> @Brian: I do not see why it shouldn't. Karmic has wifi compatibility and shouldn't be to unstable to run. Have eth0 ready and installed just incase.
<hggdh> Brian__: my wifi is a BCM4312, no problems here
<Brian__> cool
<Brian__> thanks
<Brian__> when i did the alfa 4 it didnt work
<StevenMyers> Have you checked the log changes for 5?
<StevenMyers> If not: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<StevenMyers> Report the bugs to launchpad.net if you can. The bug report tool is also a fail in some cases to report issues. IF this does happen use launchpad.
<Polt{laptop}> also with grub2 I get this bar6 address collision message
<Polt{laptop}> never had that with grub-legacy
<StevenMyers> @Polt: this bug has been already reported. Should be corrected sometime soon.
<StevenMyers> If you would like to see the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/424142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424142 in ubuntu "Address Collision" [Undecided,New]
<Polt{laptop}> ok cool
<Polt{laptop}> one other thing now ... StevenMyers my sound works in root but doesn't work in the default account in Gnome
<wastrel> anyone using scim in koala?
<Polt{laptop}> do you have any idea of how I can fix sound ?
<wastrel> mine is crashing on launch
<Polt{laptop}> that is the problem I am having
<Polt{laptop}> it crashes over and over and over in my default account
<natewiebe13> i find it strange how everyone has sound issues.. and i havent had any.. im using cmi8738 and creative xfi, and both machines are perfect
<Polt{laptop}> I logged into root by accident a moment ago and the sound was playing when I logged in
<StevenMyers> What distro version do you run Polt?
<Polt{laptop}> 9.10
<StevenMyers> Ah
<StevenMyers> One sec Polt.
<StevenMyers> What driver do you have for your sound? Ex: NVidia etc
<lucas__> ubuntu karmic sucks
<natewiebe13> lucas__: better than jaunty
<StevenMyers> Because the alsa-driver is having backend sound for default accounts based on the sound driver you have installed
<lucas__> why
<StevenMyers> @nate: it will be when/if they enable the menu icons.
<lucas__> okey
<natewiebe13> lucas__: i find that jaunty is sluggish compared to karmic.. there are some issues still with karmic.. but it will be more polished once completed
<lucas__> but
<StevenMyers> This has come back a "We are not sure if it will again"
<natewiebe13> StevenMyers: what do you mean menu icons?
<Polt{laptop}> StevenMyers I have onboard intel sound
<lucas__> i dont write a data to cd
<Polt{laptop}> i810
<lucas__> cd is blank
<lucas__> i used brasero
<lucas__> aqnd brasero gives an error
<StevenMyers> @nate: gnome-panel menu drop down lists
<lucas__> cd is blank
<StevenMyers> @Polt: ok thanks, just another sec
<StevenMyers> @Polt: Reinstall the alsa-driver and reboot.
<lucas__> can i say ubuntu karmic = debian sid
<StevenMyers> @lucas: it is debian based ;-)
<vigo> Polt(laptop): ALSA?
<lucas__> yeah but debian has three release
<natewiebe13> StevenMyers: System -> Preferences -> Appearance.. then under the interface tab, check the box "Show icons in menus"
<lucas__> lenny squeeze anbd sid
<Polt{laptop}> StevenMyers how do I reinstall it ?
<lucas__> i want to go nack jaunty
<StevenMyers> @nate: I will take a look, thanks.
<Polt{laptop}> StevenMyers do I just do dpkg-reconfigure ?
<StevenMyers> @Polt: Not at all. Just search in synaptic and find alsa-driver and do a "Complete Removal" then reboot and re-install the same way you removed.
<lucas__> how can i go back to jaunty
<lucas__> is there a way
<vigo> Thank you StevenMyers.
<StevenMyers> @polt: alsa-based
<StevenMyers> yw vigo
<natewiebe13> StevenMyers: try it yet?
<keith_> Why doesn't my /tmp clear when I reboot?
<lucas__> why karmic mount ipod touch as digital cam and imeediately break mounting ipod touch
<StevenMyers> @nate: I am going to run Karmic again as a full install upgrade leaving the Jaunty files still folded inside and give it a shot. If the options you gave do work that is great but by default they are left out for some reason.
<StevenMyers> Sad source of change they chose for this release.
<natewiebe13> yeah.. i noticed that on my uncles computer that i upgraded from jaunty.. i did a fresh install on another computer, and it enabled the icons
<natewiebe13> its an upgrade bug i think
<StevenMyers> has to be :-/
<natewiebe13> im 99% positive
 * StevenMyers is going to upgrade right now for testing
<lucas__> now i write a cd and process continues
<lucas__> process will finish and cd will be empty despite all process
<StevenMyers> Weird, the karmic release is not available even if normal release is selected.
<lucas__> i see the yellow light on the cdrom
<Brian__> im downloading karmic rite now
<keith_> StevenMyers, Karmic hasn't been released yet.
<lucas__> no
<Brian__> alfa 5
<lucas__> update-manager -d
<lucas__> provides karmic
<vigo> I did a backup, but the install 'saved' the packages that were placed in from 9.04, all the configs were lost, the backup solved that.
<natewiebe13> StevenMyers: because its still in alpha
<StevenMyers> Thank you lucas lol forgot the command
<StevenMyers> Yes I know it was my fault on word use
<StevenMyers> ty for the correct :-p
<keith_> StevenMyers, =D
<lucas__> :D
<natewiebe13> Brian__: alpha, not alfa
<StevenMyers> hehe
<lucas__> but i dont suggest to install karmic
<BluesKaj> this place souns like twitter... i;m combing my hair downloading stuff
<Brian__> im lazy
<lucas__> it is too buggy
<StevenMyers> hmm
<StevenMyers> nate: shoot me that option again so I can save it. (Show Icons)
<keith_> I'm using it... not too buggy imo
<lucas__> i open nautilus and select edit -Z> preferences
<StevenMyers> @keith: it's not if you save the packages from the recent upgrade with Karmic
<lucas__> then restart nautilus then produce a bug
<lucas__> puhahaha
<StevenMyers> @lucas: ty
<vigo> Seems to be smooth here, I am pushing it hard and have yet to fail, or panic.
<lucas__> yesterday
<lucas__> i am listening song
<BluesKaj> StevenMyers, the @ doesn't work on irc
<lucas__> and suddenly produce a bug on pulse audio
<StevenMyers> what does it pull up with?
<natewiebe13> StevenMyers: its under "System -> Preferences -> Appearance.. then under the interface tab, check the box "Show icons in menus"
<lucas__> the funny thing i click report a problem
<natewiebe13> StevenMyers: you have to type their name, and put a : after it
<lucas__> then ubuntu said it cannot be reported
<lucas__> :d:
<StevenMyers> :-p that sucks
<keith_> natewiebe13, doesn't have to be a :
<BluesKaj> nope, just the nick is enuff
<lucas__> pls upgrade blah blah package
<natewiebe13> keith, true, but im used to the colon
<lucas__> but there is no upgrade
<lucas__> :X
<lucas__> sometimes
<natewiebe13> keith_: helps seperate better
<keith_> natewiebe13, xchat-gnome does a comma automatically
<StevenMyers> brb wife is complaining.
<natewiebe13> keith_: okay.. im using pidgin, which doesnt
<keith_> natewiebe13, I should give that a try... seems to be popular for irc
<lucas__> xchat does too
<wastrel> i like the :
<lucas__> natewiebe13,  emesene is better
<keith_> lucas__, well, there are a lot of "popular" choices. lol
<natewiebe13> keith_: i use it because im also on msn, emesene reminds me of kde
<StevenMyers> brb time for a late-lunch
<lucas__> keith_,  none of them is perfec
<lucas__> t
<natewiebe13> lucas__: emesene reminds me of kde
<lucas__> hmm
<natewiebe13> dont like kde, its too "plasticy"
<keith_> lucas__, I used irssi a couple days ago when I had no X. Worked well.
<lucas__> yeah i dont like kde
<lucas__> actually i like icevm
<lucas__> icewm
<lucas__> wmake fluxbox wmake
<lucas__> r
<keith_> I like things about KDE... I usually try it for a day after every release, determined to give it a fair try... and hours later I'm back to gnome.
<natewiebe13> keith_: ive done the same thing
<lucas__> muahuah
<lucas__> i gave up kde before 3 years
<lucas__> but kde has some good software like k3b, konqueror
<keith_> There are just a lot of little things I like about gnome more. Hard to say why though.
<keith_> I hate Konqueror with a passion.
<lucas__> what is passion ?
<keith_> k3b is good though
<keith_> lucas__, what do you mean?
<natewiebe13> keith_: i know what you mean.. i feel that gnome is more natural feeling
<keith_> lucas__, passion means I have strong feelings toward it.
<lucas__> sorry
<lucas__> my english is not so good
<keith_> lucas__, in this case, not good feelings. lol
<lucas__> keith_,  you said k3b is good i think it is good
<lucas__> but
<lucas__> i wrote a data to cd and program wrote data to cd it is about 9 mins
<VSpike> I just did an update, having installed Alpha 4 some time back, and my fonts got smaller and my icons got bigger :) wierd.
<lucas__> then i look the cd cd is still empty how can it be
<keith_> lucas__, well, I haven't used it much... I tend to use brasero. I liked it when I tried it though. Try ejecting the disc and re-inserting it. See if any data shows up.
<natewiebe13> keith_, lucas__: i use nero *linux version*, there are debs, and it is available through torrents
<keith_> natewiebe13, legally?
<lucas__> keith_,  brasero gives an error
<lucas__> keith_,  i guess it is legal
<lucas__> because nero prodduce for open source 2 years before i guess
<natewiebe13> no.. you can buy it from nero's site.. i USED nero because of gapless audio discs (brasero didnt support it at the time), but now i use brasero because of gapless cds
<keith_> natewiebe13, gapless?d
<natewiebe13> no = it wasnt legal
<natewiebe13> keith_: no pauses between tracks
<keith_> natewiebe13, I see. I don't usually burn audio discs
<BluesKaj> gramofile will do that
<natewiebe13> i do frequently.. im not a fan of using my originals.. i burn backups
<vigo> Where is Alpha 5 at or how do I upgrade to it. or can I upgrade to it in terminal?
<VSpike> That's also quite odd.  Firefox is telling me I have two new addons - Firefox (en) 3.0.7 (not compatible with FIrefox 3.5.2) and Xulrunner (en) 1.9.0.8 (not compatible with firefox 3.5.2)
<natewiebe13> BlueKaj: so does brasero
<natewiebe13> VSpike: i had that too.. now it works for me
<keith_> vigo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/
<VSpike> vigo: what are you running at the moment?
<VSpike> natewiebe13: did you just ignore it or what?  Did you report the bug?
<keith_> vigo: sudo update-manager -d to upgrade as well
<vigo> keith_: Thank you
<vigo> VSpike: I think it is 3
<natewiebe13> VSpike: nvm.. its still not compatible..
<natewiebe13> firefox-3.0 is fine, firefox-3.5 has the compatibility issues
<BluesKaj> brasero is gnome, gramofile is cli, so itworks on any linux OS
<BluesKaj> simple and easy to use as well
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: true.. but im guessing most people here are using gnome..
<BluesKaj> lotsa kde users out there
<VSpike> I thought 3.5 was the default now?
<natewiebe13> VSpike: 3.5.2 is beta im prutty sure
<natewiebe13> beta is in.. still begin tested with ubuntu
<natewiebe13> *as in
<lucas__> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/i386/nrg2iso/download
<Polt{laptop}> ok StevenMyers I tried to uninstall alsa completely ... did it, reinstalled it, rebooted... sound still keeps crashing in gnome panel
<Polt{laptop}> and I have this message that says "waiting on sound system to respond"
<VSpike> I had 3.5 installed under 9.04, and I'd removed 3.0.  It looks like the upgrade put 3.0 back and they are clashing
<roffe> I was trying to reach my samba network, but it didn't work. Bug in alpha?
<BluesKaj> Polt{laptop}, alsa-utils ?
<natewiebe13> roffe: works for me still
<BluesKaj> roffe, install smbclient
<roffe> BluesKaj, it's already installed
<eagles0513875> well problem solved need to use the alternate cd
<eagles0513875> question is will it work after install
<VSpike> when I boot my karmic system, after grub I see the ubuntu splash with the cylon/knight rider progress indicator... then I jump into text mode and see information about services starting scrolling by .. then I jump into the new look X/GDM greeter progress bar
<Polt{laptop}> actually I've tried messing with that
<Polt{laptop}> there is something else I found though
<Polt{laptop}> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411038
<VSpike> Is that normal?  I'm suprised I get the text mode in there, and I thought usplash was going altogether and it was meant to go into X straight away
<Polt{laptop}> that might help some people
<natewiebe13> VSpike: are you using DVI or VGA for display?
<VSpike> natewiebe13: no
<VSpike> natewiebe13: laptop
<natewiebe13> VSpike: for me.. when i have used DVI in alpha releases, id always get text mode until the final release came out.. and if i used vga.. i wouldnt.. very strange, but thats how it works for me
<BluesKaj> roffe, i'm using smb4k after many yrs of avoiding it but now it works great and bugs seem fixed
<VSpike> my grub kernel line has "ro quiet splash" at the end
<natewiebe13> VSpike: as far as usplash, the way i understand it, is that it wont get fully removed until artwork is completed.. may get taken out drop 2, but my guess is artwork deadline
<VSpike> natewiebe13: is it normal to get the text mode part between usplash and X?
<VSpike> roffe: are you trying to access your smb from smbclient, or from something else (e.g. gnome/nautilus/smbnetfs)
 * StevenMyers is still upgrading to Karmic Alpha 5 (5 mins left)
<natewiebe13> VSpike: where the bar would go back and forth, then text mode, or would it actually load completely then go into text mode?
<Polt{laptop}> this is just so weird
<Polt{laptop}> this has to be a user account problem
<Polt{laptop}> audio is working perfectly in root
<VSpike> natewiebe13: I get the bar for a while, then scrolling text (like old fashioned boot), then X starts
<vigo> Polt: That sounds like the way to a solution....
<natewiebe13> VSpike: yes, but is the bar going back and forth (like ping pong), or is it a progress bar?
<VSpike> ping pong one
<roffe> BluesKaj, Thanks, I'll try it out
<VSpike> natewiebe13: gonna have to reboot and check it out now :)
<natewiebe13> VSpike: so yeah.. if i was running DVI, i would get the exact same result as what you have.. i would say its normal
<roffe> VSpike, I'm trying to access my hdd from my xbox1, it usually just works, but now that I've switched to karmic it says it can't find the network
<vigo> Polt(laptop): You think a chroot or chmod could set that at boot?
<Polt{laptop}> that is what I am wondering
<VSpike> natewiebe13: wierd. Why should the monitor connector make a difference?
<vigo> Polt(laptop): Is why I said a possible solution, let me look some more, but that sounds like the fix...
<Polt{laptop}> I actually went into /etc/group and changed the line where it says "audio:x:29:pulse,username"
<Polt{laptop}> to say "audio:x:29:root,username"
<Polt{laptop}> audio works in root either way
<Polt{laptop}> it won't work in the default account though
<Polt{laptop}> I think it could be a memory block error
<natewiebe13> VSpike: beats me.. but DVI also disables my wifi.. but both these problems are fixed on final releases.. they only occur during alpha/beta versions
<vigo> Polt(laptop): Does it work on a lower group with a sudo?
<Polt{laptop}> that is what I want to find out
<VSpike> Gah.. why did the Reboot/Shutdown stuff move from System menu nack to the user switcher menu?  I'd just trained myself to look in the other place!
<vigo> Polt(laptop): Add User. There is a GUI for that, would be a neat test.
<Brian__> ;how do you guys like the opendesktop social desktop stuff
<Brian__> i mean do you guys like
<vigo> Brian__: It has its place, I do not use that stuff , I guess I am anti social,,,)-;
<keith_> social desktop stuff?
<Brian__> i feel ya on that
<Brian__> but we are in a irc chat room so we cant be that anti social
<Brian__> if anything we asre more social than non computer users
<vigo> Anti Social Networking, ermm I don't facebooktwitter or whatevewr
<guntbert> !ot | Brian__
<Brian__> or non kde 4.3 users
<BluesKaj> the social networking stuff has it's place..but not here IMO
<Brian__> should i say
<ubottu> Brian__: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Polt{laptop}> vigo I wonder if doing "sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp" would maybe fix this ?
<Polt{laptop}> it is either that or it is a memory block error
<Polt{laptop}> I think maybe that is all it can be ...
<Polt{laptop}> either an FS error
<Polt{laptop}> or a memory block error
<vigo> Poll(laptop): That is what I was thinking, is worth a test, but as always, that is what backups are for.
<Polt{laptop}> either the pulse audio applet is crashing because it is trying to handle a chunk of memory that is too big for it to handle
<Polt{laptop}> or it was changed during the upgrade
<Polt{laptop}> possibly it was a different permission before
<vigo> Polt(laptop): I just read about that on a 9.04 Launchpad page, the solution used there was a git like wget
<Polt{laptop}> what did it say exactly ?
<vigo> Poll(laptop): Let me pull it back up.
<Polt{laptop}> I might try the chmod thing real fast and see if it helps
<Polt{laptop}> it may or may not but I know for sure that audio works in root
<Polt{laptop}> it is still crashing
<Polt{laptop}> I tried both things
<Polt{laptop}> the next option is to logout of X and log back in again and see if it helps
<vigo> Polt(laptop) This may be it, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/80681
<vigo> That is not the chroot or chmod thing, it is the CVS or git for 9.04 on a Dell Studio, still looking,,,,,
<vigo> Polt(laptop): The responce from chinmaya explains it a bit also.
<BUGabundo> heya
<VSpike> BUGabundo: evening
<BUGabundo> hey VSpike. and welcome to the #
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo..ready for the onslaught of pulseaudio questions ? :)
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> always
<BUGabundo> throw them my way
<VSpike> Is the "guest session" option broken for anyone else or just me?
<BluesKaj> they've been here all day
<VSpike> For me, it just starts screensaver and locks
<Brian___> ok so i just got karmic kde installed  and under network managment the wireless tab cant be clicked on
<BUGabundo> VSpike: its not even ported to karmic
<VSpike> BUGabundo: ah.  Well, that explains it then
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> someone should put that on release notes
<BUGabundo> VSpike: would you mind opening a bug against ubuntu-docs ?
 * VSpike was just going to read the release notes to see if that was a subtle adminishment
<nemo>  eclipse-platform-sdk-common depends on eclipse-platform-sdk (>= 3.5-0yogarine3); however: Package eclipse-platform-sdk is not configured yet.
<nemo>  eclipse-platform-sdk depends on eclipse-platform-sdk-common (>= 3.5-0yogarine3); however: Package eclipse-platform-sdk-common is not configured yet.
<nemo> AGH
<VSpike> BUGabundo: silly question, but where are they release notes? Unless you mean http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5#Known%20issues
<BUGabundo> nemo: either build failure or aint build yet
<BUGabundo> check the queue please and report back. thanks
<BUGabundo> VSpike: that's *one* place
<BUGabundo> there's also technical overview wiki
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<nemo> BUGabundo: naw. I'm trying to manually install
<nemo> https://launchpad.net/~yogarine/+archive/eclipse
<StevenMyers> Rebooting from Karmic upgrade
<nemo> because the actual packages in karmic don't really work. at all.
<nemo> BUGabundo: looks like passing both simultaneously to dpkg -i works...
<BUGabundo> nemo: are those for karmic?
<BUGabundo> nemo: right circular depencie
<BUGabundo> happens a lot
<BUGabundo> let the packager know about it, please
<roffe_> why do I have to authenticate every time I mount a drive?
<nemo> roffe_: at some point you told it not to hold on to the key?
<nemo> oh wait
<nemo> mount
<nemo> huh. that is odd.
<nemo> WFM :)
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<nemo> roffe_: say. do you by any chance have hardcoded entries in fstab?
<BUGabundo> roffe_: bug on udev
<BUGabundo> nemo: it's a known bug
<roffe_> nemo, I think that may be the case
<BUGabundo> I've been getting the same since alpha2
<roffe_> Ah, ok
<wastrel> anyone using SCIM in koala
<wastrel> mine is crashing
<Polt{laptop}> ok I am getting audio to work in root
<Polt{laptop}> this is my first experiment
<BUGabundo> running as root is _bad_
<Polt{laptop}> I am playing a sample mp3 in root and it is work
<Polt{laptop}> yes I know BUGabundo but this is a MUST
<Polt{laptop}> and I'm not on this machine in root
<Polt{laptop}> it is a separate machine
<wastrel> scim is important, sound is not important
<nemo> roffe_: I had hardcoded fstab entries, and I'd get that, since the automatic mounting wouldn't occur
<wastrel> SCIM anyone?
<nemo> roffe_: sooo, I removed them, and hey presto, all better.
<Polt{laptop}> it is a MUST because it won't run in default user account
<Polt{laptop}> hey look don't give me attitude about this. I'm trying to find a solution to a problem not get a lecture
<Polt{laptop}> I'm doing a simple experiment
<Polt{laptop}> now judgement is needed on anyone's part
<Polt{laptop}> it is purely subjective
<Polt{laptop}> no*
<Polt{laptop}> and plz excuse my typeos I've been up for awhile
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: calm down
<BUGabundo> just j/k
<BUGabundo> did u try to rename your ~/.pulse settings?
<Polt{laptop}> I am sorry BUGabundo I just get tired of people looking down on me. I'm not trying to pick on you man
<Polt{laptop}> I get defensive sometimes
<Polt{laptop}> heh
<Polt{laptop}> I will try renaming my .pulse settings
<Polt{laptop}> BUGabundo are you referring to the folder ?
<Polt{laptop}> I am guessing so because of the ~
<Polt{laptop}> something I noticed earlier is that I had changed pulse to not use audio in my /etc/group file and instead had root in pulse's place so that ALSA would be used as default instead of pulse accessing audio
<Polt{laptop}> it seemed smoother
<Polt{laptop}> but you know I think your idea fixed audio BUGabundo
<Polt{laptop}> :D
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: just to be sure
<Polt{laptop}> so everyone that is the fix
<BUGabundo> $ killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> and then open pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> and monitor it
<Polt{laptop}> sounds are working in the default account now
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> see?
<Polt{laptop}> I am trying to play some mp3's to test audio quality
<BUGabundo> NO NEED to run as root
<Polt{laptop}> I did get a stream error a moment ago in totem
<Polt{laptop}> ok here is the error I get
<Polt{laptop}> "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated"
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that tends to happen :(
<Polt{laptop}> it isn't playing audio through totem
<Polt{laptop}> I might try mplayer
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: are you running karmic?
<Polt{laptop}> yes
<BUGabundo> fully updated, and most recent kernel?
<Polt{laptop}> yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> that's should be fixed
<Polt{laptop}> actually I have xmms too
<BUGabundo> what sound card?
<Polt{laptop}> I can try xmms
<Polt{laptop}> I have an onboard sound / video
<Polt{laptop}> i810 controller
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> care to try audio team PPA?
<Polt{laptop}> ok xmms is playing the music beautifully
<Polt{laptop}> :>
<Polt{laptop}> this must be a totem problem
<Polt{laptop}> something dealing with the interaction between pulse and totem
<Polt{laptop}> then agian ...
<Polt{laptop}> I played a song in root with totem
<Polt{laptop}> and it worked fine
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: maybe PA was still restarting
<Polt{laptop}> hmm
<Polt{laptop}> I tried it again and it gave me the same error
<Bigshot_> will i be able to do http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt on a "liv3e CD" alpha 5?
<Polt{laptop}> just to do a comparison test on totem and xmms
<Bigshot_> are needed packages included in alpha 5 to make a driver?
<Polt{laptop}> I am now going to test vlc
<BluesKaj>  Bigshot_ kernel modules include hardware drivers , you just enable the right ones
<Bigshot_> how i have 4322 broadcom
<Bigshot_> b43 and ssb don't allow to load the right driver
<Bigshot_> i tried blacklist but doesn't work
<BluesKaj> wifi ?
<Bigshot_> yes
<alteregoa> give me a good splash screen
<alteregoa> i add 795 to vga it smells like teen spirit
<Polt{laptop}> hmmm I tried to do some other audio stuff
<Polt{laptop}> vlc isn't working
<Polt{laptop}> xmms works well totem gives the pa error
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: you there?
<Polt{laptop}> and vlc is not working for me at all
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: do you have vlc-pulse package?
<Polt{laptop}> yes
<Polt{laptop}> well there was one installed
<Polt{laptop}> I don't think it was uninstalled actually
<Polt{laptop}> I can re-check though
<Polt{laptop}> that and I am going to test moovida too
<BluesKaj> Bigshot_, the network manager seems to be troublesome on karmic , Im using wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<Bigshot_> will installing that package fix the thing?
<BluesKaj> dunno about your driver , it might
<Bigshot_> i don't have internet access on that computer how should i fix that?
<Bigshot_> download in usb will do?
<Polt{laptop}> well I just checked and vlc-pulse is infact installed
<Polt{laptop}> there is still an error with pulse perhaps
<BUGabundo> anyone here knows how to configure an Android to work as a Modem ?
<Polt{laptop}> I have to figure out why root plays pulse audio stuff perfectly but default account does not
<BUGabundo> asac says I need to set it *like* a modem
<BluesKaj> Bigshot_, for more info www.wicd.net
<BUGabundo> no idea on how to do that
<vigo> Polt(laptop): Fix or purge old then makeinstall?
<Polt{laptop}> vigo are you meaning to purge the old pulseaudio ?
<Polt{laptop}> and then reinstall it ?
<Polt{laptop}> I actually thought about doing that
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: should i download the newest package?
<vigo> Polt(laptop) sortof, yes.
<Bigshot_> huh?
<Polt{laptop}> vigo my guess is that if I purge pulseaudio then it gets rid of all the config files and settings and reinstalling it means a fresh install of pulse
<Polt{laptop}> from the karmic repos
<Polt{laptop}> and then it in theory should work
<BUGabundo> vigo: Polt{laptop}that won't help
<BluesKaj> Bigshot_, yes copy it to your ubuntu pc with a usb stick or some such
<Polt{laptop}> it just seems like this has to be some type of settings issue somewhere in the system because in root totem played music perfectly
<Bigshot_> bz2 or gz?
<vigo> Polt(laptop): Right, the theory is sound, the function is in question, seems like a way to perhaps solve it.
<BluesKaj> gz \
<wastrel> SCIM broken in koala
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: will it automatically do all the blacklisting and stuff?
<BluesKaj> Bigshot_, leave it compressed til you copy it into your home/user file
<Bigshot_> ya but
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: will it automatically do all the blacklisting and stuff?
<Polt{laptop}> I will do this experiment ... I will purge pulseaudio and reinstall it from repos
<BluesKaj> blacklisting ?
<Polt{laptop}> if this does not fix it then it is not a config error that was left over from the last install
<Bigshot_> ya rmmod b43 -ssb and all other unnecessary drivers
<Polt{laptop}> and that is because purge removes config files and folders
<Polt{laptop}> when you use purse you totally remove something
<Polt{laptop}> purge
<Polt{laptop}> lol
<vigo> Right
<Polt{laptop}> anyway I will brb
<vigo> okee dokee
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: got wat i say?
<alteregoa> ssb, yeah the snr is better on ssb
<alteregoa> i thought they use pwm
<BluesKaj> Bigshot_, it will use whatever driver you have installed
<Bigshot_> k bbl
<BluesKaj> as long as it's the right one
<Polt{laptop}> ok basically what I am going to do ...
<Polt{laptop}> I am using the same method used here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Fix released]
<Polt{laptop}> to fix apturl
<Polt{laptop}> I am totally purging the system of pulseaudio and then removing any leftover packages and then reinstalling it
<Polt{laptop}> from updated package list
<Polt{laptop}> this way I know I have the most recent pulse audio
<Polt{laptop}> and I made sure I was logged out of X to do this
<Polt{laptop}> this way there are no processes using pulseaudio
<vigo> That makes sense.
<alteregoa> man ln
<Polt{laptop}> hopefully I do not have to create a symbolic link back to /dev/dsp
<Polt{laptop}> :P
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: eheh are you sure?
<BUGabundo> its a system dameon
<BUGabundo> that launchs an applet on userland
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> and it autospawns so it *can't* be killed
<BUGabundo> ahaahaahaha
<alteregoa> i am hodoniert
<alteregoa> ln does not make symbolic links from within wildcards
<Polt{laptop}> that fixed totem
<Polt{laptop}> so I "was" right
<Polt{laptop}> :D
<Polt{laptop}> ok but now the sound applet is taking time to respond
<Polt{laptop}> still though audio works
<Polt{laptop}> so now I will logout and log back in
<Polt{laptop}> I may end up having to remove totem and reinstall it though since the gstreamer visualization effects are not working for me now
<Polt{laptop}> they worked in root earlier as I mentioned also about audio
<Polt{laptop}> I think these are config errors
<StevenMyers> need some help really quick guys
<bjsnider> Polt{laptop}, gstreamer visualizations are a big deal?
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: it's not connecting
<Bigshot_> i did python setup.py configure/install
<StevenMyers> Karmic won't load on kernel 2.31 but it will for 2.15. 2.31 goes to X terminal with no GUI
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: you there bud>?
<Polt{laptop}> I have also noticed that if I move the volume slider when testing the mic on monitor settings the audio system stops responding
<vigo> That is like Doctor it hurts when I do this...
<StevenMyers> hehe
<vigo> Polt: srry, had to go for a hint at humor there.
<StevenMyers> Anyone else running Karmic on kernel 2.6.31-9.29?
<Polt{laptop}> lol
<Polt{laptop}> ok now it is telling me it could not get / set settings on resource when I try to play sound in totem
<Polt{laptop}> this is still better than what it was doing before though
<Bigshot_> there's no "logical name" for my wireless card wht should i do? lshw -C network
<bucky> StevenMyers, i put a hold on the kernel right after install and still have linux-image-2.6.31-6-generic
<StevenMyers> Ok so basically remove the kernel and keep the image so it loads the gui?
<bucky> I don't know if that's a good idea or not but people have reported your problem here a lot.. some kernels work with some video and some don't
<StevenMyers> I have the NVidia card
<bucky> StevenMyers, do you have an older kernel that works that you can boot to in the grub menu?
<StevenMyers> Yep on it right now
<StevenMyers> 2.6.28.15-generic
<StevenMyers> But it's not the one I need as it doesn't perform correctly on the load of the login
<bucky> try linux-image-2.6.31-6-generic ?
<bucky> isnt' 2.6.28.15-generic like from jaunty?
<vigo> 2.6.31.9 generic here
<StevenMyers> @bucky: it is
<StevenMyers> the 31 goes to X terminal with no GUI
<Bigshot_> there's no "logical name" for my wireless card wht should i do? lshw -C network i use broadcom 4322
<StevenMyers> Says No kernel image found
<StevenMyers> Normal boot
<bjsnider> StevenMyers, did you just upgrade from jaunty?
<StevenMyers> Aye
<vigo> Bigshot: what does lspci show?
<StevenMyers> Never had this problem before when I upgraded a few days ago
<bjsnider> StevenMyers, what nvidia card?
<StevenMyers> Integrated NVidia Geforce4 MX
<bjsnider> oh
<Bigshot_> vigo: Wilreless lan controller (rev 01)
<bjsnider> ok, so you're out of the game for now
<Polt{laptop}> I'm going to remove python 2.6
<Polt{laptop}> and reinstall it
<StevenMyers> ;-)
<bjsnider> none of the drivers will work for you until nvidia updates the old ones to work witht he new kernel
<Polt{laptop}> this is something else worth trying
<StevenMyers> Yeah NVidia is not supported on karmic kernel
<Bigshot_> broadcom corp
<vigo> Bigshot: It is an onboard chipset dongle?
<bjsnider> typically on the last day before an ubuntu release
<Polt{laptop}> alot of these errors actually are being reported back as py symbols
<Bigshot_> vigo: it is a tablet pc
<StevenMyers> I'll let it sit on the jaunty kernel and wait for the public release
<Polt{laptop}> meaning that these errors are python related
<BluesKaj> Bigshot_, do an iwconfig , but isuggest you join #wicd chat for further assistance, they are willing to help
<bjsnider> StevenMyers, you could try the nouveau driver, which is for newer cards, or the nv driver, which will give you a basic desktop i suppose
<bjsnider> StevenMyers, or...you could throw that old thing out
<StevenMyers> lol
<StevenMyers> Yeah I do need to upgrade it with an ATI
<vigo> Bigshot: Did you sudo lshw etc etc etc?
<Bigshot_> BluesKaj: iwconfig shows no wireless extensions found
<Bigshot_> yes
<Bigshot_> vigo
<vigo> Bigshot: hrmm,,it says on the forums, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425832
 * BluesKaj tries to drain lappy battery to get rid of battery memory
<vigo> Bigshot_: What version?
<StevenMyers> Second question "n00b question". How do you keep the terminal in the same position you had it on when you reboot?
<Bigshot_> version of what?
<vigo> The distro
<StevenMyers> I have Alltray and it loads in the same spot even though it was moved to another location.
<BluesKaj> Bigshot_, #wicd chat can help
<Bigshot_> yeah i am ther
<funkyHat> StevenMyers: maybe there is a configuration option or a config file for alltray?
 * funkyHat does not know what alltray is *
<BluesKaj> ok, my battery is at 8%, I'll be on my pc soon
<alteregoa> question: how can i get rid of 28x kernels?
<StevenMyers> @funkyHay: There is a config file but the modifications are not in GUI. It's used to place items on the top menu panel on boot. Such as Startup Items or Sessions
<alteregoa> i got a programm called hausmeister krause
<alteregoa> does hausmeister krause clean the old kernels?
<StevenMyers> Nevermind, found my issue. It's in geometrix for the position on the screen such as: 750x460+850+715
<keith> does karmic have a sound mixer?
<Polt{laptop}> it is in pulseaudio
<keith> Polt{laptop}, so... not one like before.
<Polt{laptop}> nope
<Polt{laptop}> it is different in karmic
<Polt{laptop}> in karmic it has a different layout
<Polt{laptop}> it seems like it relies more on pulseaudio
<Polt{laptop}> and currently I am troubleshooting my own system to make sure sound will work correctly
<keith> can I enable surround sound from it? or do I need to change the pulse daemon config file?
<Polt{laptop}> something about apparmor said it was forcing complain mode
<Polt{laptop}> I don't know what that is all about
<Polt{laptop}> something to this effect
<Polt{laptop}> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/401109
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401109 in apparmor "[karmic] profiles not (always) loaded on boot" [Undecided,Fix released]
<alteregoa> does grub plays sound on startup?
<Daviey> alteregoa: no
<vigo> Polt(laptop): Is ufw enabled or am I on the wrong path?
<Polt{laptop}> no
<Polt{laptop}> I use firestarter
<Polt{laptop}> I actually don't use ufw
<alteregoa> yeah prodigy rocks!
<jack_> hi, I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 version, all worked just fine, and after reboot, X doesn't start. All xorg packages are install but not working ! :|
<vigo> Polt(laptop) Yes you do, I think,
<BUGabundo> vigo: its disabled by defautl
<vigo> Oh ok
<vigo> I just enabled it
<BUGabundo> jack_: what kernel, gpu, and gpu drivers?
<jack_> kernel 2.6.31
<jack_> installed by ubuntu 9.10
<DanaG> heh, I have a spare laptop with an MX video card (it's really a geforce2, essentially!).
<alteregoa> ah
<DanaG> Even in Intrepid release, the nvidia binaries have been broken.
<jack_> and nvidia driver..
<alteregoa> geforce 440 need legacy
<DanaG> All they do is segfault the X server.  Every time.
<jack_> I have just the console here
<jack_> :|
<DanaG> So yeah, nvidia legacy sucks.  horribly.
<DanaG> I mean, I can understand it being slow.... but segfaulting the X server at login, is inexcusable.
<alteregoa> i had this card before on my old system i added now two gtx295 instead for fah
<jack_> I have fx 5200 and X doesn't start :|
<bjsnider> DanaG, that hardware is older than jesus's ancestors
<DanaG> Yeah, so they should open the damn specs.
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: try to write on a single line, or else ill lose the text
<DanaG> I'm glad that's just a spare laptop.
<bjsnider> buy a netbook. new, cheap, no graphics issues
<DanaG> gma500?  do not want!
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Anyway, I already have my good laptop.
<DanaG> If I wanted a new spare system, I'd consider something ARM-based.
<bjsnider> yes, with your awesome ati card
<alteregoa> i need to increase my MTU OK BUGabundo
<DanaG> Actually, my ATI card works well enough for me.
<jack_> So, anybody knows how to start graphics on 9.10 ?
<bjsnider> jack_, two possibilities: nouveau driver and nv
<Polt{laptop}> I did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<alteregoa> i assume grub2 uses vesa to access highres?
<Polt{laptop}> I am going to reconfig my entire system I think
<BUGabundo> jack_: well not easy
<Polt{laptop}> just to be sure it is like a fresh insteall sort of
<BUGabundo> what does .xsession-errors say?
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: I did that a few times in the past
<BUGabundo> then I stop doing it
<BUGabundo> took me HOURs to finnish
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: there's a bug on that.
<Polt{laptop}> yeah it can take awhile
<Polt{laptop}> I had to do it earlier with sidux in vmware
<secretdude> how do i get rid of sysklogd?
<secretdude> its residual config in synaptic
<alteregoa> grub for 1024x768:24 is 792
<jack_> bjsnider: nouveau driver works for Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 ?
<Polt{laptop}> when I finish this it might look even better than it looked before because of setting up fonts
<Polt{laptop}> I made the fonts just barely smaller
<Polt{laptop}> when it loads up it may look a bit more sleek
<Polt{laptop}> and after I finish all of this ...
<Polt{laptop}> then I have to get the "old" legacy version of grub and reinstall it
<Polt{laptop}> and revert
<bjsnider> jack_, i don't know
<bjsnider> worth a try
<jack_> I'm trying right now :)
<alteregoa> ok grub2-splashimages rocks
<commander_> which alpha is this?>
<BUGabundo> 5
<alteregoa> someone help me for a problem with tuncfg?
<bucky> alteregoa, type tun  does it say you have a tun ?
<bucky> alteregoa, sorry type ifconfig
<alteregoa> no a program on startup needs admin rights, and im sick of enter the password
<bucky> alteregoa, does tuncfg start up when you login?
<bucky> and ask you for a passwd?
<alteregoa> yeah
<alteregoa> should i chown the program?
<bucky> alteregoa, is this for hamachi?
<alteregoa> yes
<bucky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165106
<alteregoa> ah thanks you are good
<bucky> search term on that was  tuncfg asks for a password   it was the first hit that said ubuntu
<DanaG> hmm, you can add "tuncfg" into /etc/rc.local
<DanaG> that's a whole lot easier.
<alteregoa> yeah
<Bigshot_> i instaled ati-radeon driver but xorg is not starting what should i do?
<alteregoa> do i need to enter the path too?
<alteregoa> e.g /usr/sbin/tuncfg?
<DanaG> hmm, you might as well, if you know what it is.
<DanaG> though, it probably doesn't need the whole path, since /usr/sbin is in root's $PATH
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-05
<brian__> hey i just installed karmic and the update manager says i have 650 updates   but are they updates for karmic or jaunty
<brian__> is that a dumb question?
<BUGabundo> brian__: $ lsb_release -a
<BUGabundo> brian__: and *how* did you install karmic?
<brian__> thew a usb
<brian__> alpha 5
<brian__> what was that command for
<bazhang> brian__, that shows the version
<slayerboyLAP> I just did a fresh install of karmic on my system, got past the fsck failure fine, but now I can't get past gdm, it lets me sign in and then kicks me back out and freezes the system
<brian__> command not found
<brian__> $ lsb_release -a
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<BUGabundo> brian__: '$' means it to run on a terminal
<brian__> Release:	9.10
<brian__> Codename:	karmic
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> its very strange that you have ALL those updates
<BUGabundo> brian__: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> !paste > brian__
<brian__> i clicked on the back ports
<ubottu> brian__, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> there are NO backport at this moment for karmic
<BUGabundo> everything is on main or universe
<brian__> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<brian__> brian@netbook:~$
<maxb> This is really weird. Twice now I've seen fsck complain at bootup that my superblock last write time is in the future, but ~ 1 hour
<brian__> sorry i figured that was small enough
<slayerboyLAP> maxb that's a known bug listed on the karmic testing page
<maxb> .... there's a karmic testing page....?
<slayerboyLAP> maxb http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ and click on the latest alpha
<brian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265203/
<brian__> there ya go
<maxb> slayerboyLAP: thanks..... though this isn't first boot after install
<BUGabundo> why are you sudoing it ???
<BUGabundo> brian__: everything looks ok
<brian__> never mind that from befor
<BUGabundo> brian__: close UM and run: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrdade
<brian__> i run it and it says  it can only  do a partial update then it shows 535 updated
<BUGabundo> does it list 650 updates?
<BUGabundo> brian__: close UM and run: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrdade
<brian__> ok
<slayerboyLAP> are the fgrlx drivers broken in karmic?
<brian__> ok now what
<brian__> install  ?
<brian__> Unknown command "safe-upgrdade"
<bazhang> safe-upgrade
<brian__> now its working lol
<brian__> go figure ha
 * arand grinds teetch about the removal of gnome icons.
 * BUGabundo follows arand
<slayerboyLAP> anyone having problems with getting past gdm?
<BUGabundo> some ppl are
<charlie458> i tried installing ubuntu 9.10 alpha 5, it gets to the end of the installation, right when it says its configuring grub, then ubiquity crashes, i tried seeing if it installed properly, but no bootloader gets installed
<charlie458> anyone able to help?
<BUGabundo> hi charlie458
<charlie458> hello BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> care to try a daily?
<BUGabundo> !daily | charlie458
<ubottu> charlie458: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> or try to repair the grub2 from livecd
<drs305> charlie458: I think you can run through the install, don't format any of the disks and get to the grub install section to reinstall it.  Can anyone confirm this?
<charlie458> ummm, its sorta complicated BUGabundo since i'm installing alpha 5 from a usb drive, and to put another image on it, i need to be able to use unetbootin on the same usb drive i'm using in live cd now :s
<brian__> that thing is still unpacking and installing updates
<charlie458> BUGabundo: in the grub system log it says: chroot: cannot run command `grub': No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> did you check the MD5 of the usb charlie458?
<charlie458> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I wonder if you got a bad download or bad image on USB
<BUGabundo> mind rebooting and checking ?
<BUGabundo> or you can do it from liveusb too, I think
<BUGabundo> you can always chroot to the installed system
<charlie458> BUGabundo: i rebooted and tried the install again, same result, here is another error i found: Sep  4 23:43:26 ubuntu python: InstallStepError: GrubInstaller failed with code 127
<BUGabundo> update it, and install grub from there
<charlie458> BUGabundo: how do i do that?
<BUGabundo> there are a few wiki pages for it
<BUGabundo> just google around
<charlie458> BUGabundo: i think i'll just install ubuntu 9.04 or windows 7, if the installer won't work, god knows what else won't work too
<BUGabundo> charlie458: it's an ALPHA
<BUGabundo> you should be ready for problem
<BUGabundo> if you want a *stable* system stick with jaunty or a LTS
<BUGabundo> also check the MD5 or try anyother daily image
<charlie458> BUGabundo: i wanted to be able to play around with it at least, i've tried many alphas before, always been able to at least install
<BUGabundo> if you really want to help. please test another image, and pinpoint the problem, and report it on Launchpad
<BUGabundo> charlie458: it has happened *many* times before to have _broken_ installers
<BUGabundo> anything can break
<BUGabundo> from a simple gksu (it has happened this cycle) to libc6
<BUGabundo> or kernel that corrupt HW (remember the intel e1000e netcards)
<charlie458> i was thinking of trying debian anyways, a rolling release is kinda nice
<BUGabundo> debian *is* release based
<BUGabundo> well you can call sid rolling
<BUGabundo> but its not the same thing
<charlie458> BUGabundo: even if i wanted to test a daily image, the only way i have to install it is off a usb drive i'm currently using in livecd
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> get another :D
<bazhang> there is an issue with the latest alpha of netbook remix and unetbootin
<charlie458> BUGabundo: can i install grub manually?
<BUGabundo> I think so
<BUGabundo> assuming you can get packages that actually work
<charlie458> how?
<BUGabundo> http://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FRecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows&ei=u6qhSr2eDsSQ-Abj0ODgDw&usg=AFQjCNHW_iMjuSRvjNQIsiNTcFcjic1m5Q&sig2=E6bJlwMRyJ7jmec7PFuLag
<BUGabundo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BUGabundo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<BUGabundo> hey bbq man
<Twigaathy> I just installed xbmc and it has made me feel very very stupid. I have no idea how to add my movies, music and TV to it when they are outside ~... :(
<keith> os-prober doesn't seem to be detecting windows xp properly. Has anyone else had this problem?
<BUGabundo> keith: charlie458 was having trouble installing grub
<BUGabundo> and yesterday some one reported probs with prob too
<BUGabundo> *os-prober
<wastrel> scim is broken in my koala
<wastrel> does your scim work?
<keith> does update-grub re-generate the grub configuration?
<billybigrigger> keith, yes
<billybigrigger> i think there is a bug in A5 in which os-prober doesn't do anything
<arand> keith: "man update-grub" ;)
<billybigrigger> so after a clean install of A5, you need to run update-grub to get your dual/triple boot options
<arand> Thats a pretty bad installer bug to have, even if it's an alpha release.
<billybigrigger> i haven't done a clean install
<billybigrigger> i can't confirm
<billybigrigger> but i had a couple of people with that problem yesterday
<keith> yeah, already got it fixed. os-prober random started detecting windows so i ran update-grub
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<keith> anyone know how to fix evolution so the memo and task pane doesn't keep getting in my way in calendar view? Don't think this is a karmic
<keith> issue
<keith> but not sure
<lucas__> hey
<lucas__> what is the issue on pulse-audio
<lucas__> can someone tell me
<Polt{laptop}> ok I finally finished dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Polt{laptop}> hehehe
<Polt{laptop}> I thought it would be worth it since I upgraded
<lucas__> what is
<lucas__> apport
<Polt{laptop}> a bug report tool
<lucas__> hmm
<lucas__> what is the issue on pulse-audio
<lucas__> this tooll produce a bug
<lucas__> ubuntu karmic has a problem in sound
<BUGabundo> Polt{laptop}: took you a while
<Polt{laptop}> yeah I took my time
<Polt{laptop}> :)
<Polt{laptop}> I went through every option
<Polt{laptop}> read every question
<BUGabundo> ehehh
<BUGabundo> I gave up
<BUGabundo> lucas__: only one?
<BUGabundo> lucky you
<lucas__> BUGabundo,
<lucas__> no
<lucas__> lots of bugs
<lucas__> but the most stupid bug
<lucas__> is in pulse-audio
<lucas__> because i am listening music
<Polt{laptop}> really yeah this is getting on my nerves
<Polt{laptop}> I reconfigured my entire system
<lucas__> howw
<lucas__> back to jaunty
<lucas__> ?
<Polt{laptop}> no
<Polt{laptop}> I mean I reconfigured my system to be the way I want it after install
<Polt{laptop}> I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" in the terminal but that isn't for the feint of heart
<Polt{laptop}> I do not advise it unless you have hours to set your system up and know what you are doing
<lucas__> what does it do to my system ?
<lucas__> actrually my system looks like good
<lucas__> but i am not glad
<Polt{laptop}> well it allows you to examine every package that has been installed ... ie> the entire system and every component and set them up
<Polt{laptop}> everything
<Polt{laptop}> and I mean everything
<Polt{laptop}> fonts in tty
<Polt{laptop}> etc
<nemo> I get back home to an rsyslogd process on my karmic machine that is taking up 100% of CPU
<nemo> anything anyone here might want from the process?
<DanaG> Oooooooooooooooh, now grub2 has a savedefault!  sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
<BUGabundo> wow
<DanaG> look at grub2 changelog.
<lucas__> anyway
<lucas__> i must go to bad now
<lucas__> 4 a.m
<lucas__> by the way i am from Turkey :D
<DanaG> s/bad/bed/
<lucas__> oh sorry
<lucas__> i am very sleepy
<lucas__> bed :D
<DanaG> heh, handy thing: pidgin's slashexec plugin.  lets me do this:
<DanaG> Fri Sep  4 17:45:26 PDT 2009
<BUGabundo> and that is ?
<Polt{laptop}> I really don't understand this problem with pulseaudio
<lucas__> whaere is it
<Polt{laptop}> I mean I REALLY don't understand it
<lucas__> USA
<lucas__> Polt{laptop},
<lucas__> as if alsa restarts itself again again again
<Polt{laptop}> yes lucas__ exactly
<Polt{laptop}> I can play music in root
<Polt{laptop}> not in any other account
<Polt{laptop}> I had it working earlier actually but ...
<Polt{laptop}> now it does not
<Polt{laptop}> it wants to just keep restarting
<BiosElement> Polt{laptop}, I'm not sure I follow your question but have you tried dumping your PA and Gnome Sound settings? I had to do that a day or so ago and it's working fine.
<Polt{laptop}> how do I dump the gnome sound settings
<Polt{laptop}> I know about dumping pulse's settings
<lucas__> hmmü
<lucas__> what is "dumping"
<Polt{laptop}> removing
<lucas__> hmm
<lucas__> i am insane
<Polt{laptop}> like make a backup etc
<lucas__> because i am listening dream theater
<Polt{laptop}> but move them
<lucas__> i love
<lucas__> and sound stops
<BiosElement> Polt{laptop}, When I was fixing them I also removed ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/sound/ and it seemes to work fine.
<Polt{laptop}> lucas__ nothing wrong with Dream Theater ... good band
<lucas__> Polt{laptop},  you listen black clouıds and silver linings
<lucas__> i removed
<lucas__> i will remove i wonder
<DanaG> weird, the saved_entry versus prev_saved_entry logic seems backwards to me.
<Polt{laptop}> ok BiosElement I am trying your suggestion
<Polt{laptop}> something similar worked for me earlier but then I started having problems with sound
<lucas__> nothing changed
<BiosElement> Polt{laptop}, Aight. Hope it works, May be just a useless config but either that folder or /.pulse got things working again for me.
<Polt{laptop}> isn't fixing mine
<Polt{laptop}> I could try logging out and logging back in but ...
<Polt{laptop}> this is really getting annoying
<BiosElement> Polt{laptop}, True it is. But that's why it's alpha. >.>
<lucas__> i wrote something to msn
<lucas__> when i click enter
<lucas__> sonds bother me
<lucas__> that is shit
<Pici> lucas__: Please mind your language here
<Milos_SD> They say xsplash is there to replace usplash... So why is usplash still there when booting Koala? :S
<Milos_SD> That "fancy" animation is only showed before gdm starts, and before desktop...
<Milos_SD> :S
<Milos_SD> isn't it supposed to be all the way when booting?
<Milos_SD> from grub to gdm? :S
<brian__> hey im running the karmic gnome version and its pretty stable but i dont notice much of a differance between this and jaunty
<brian__> should i just go back to jaunty or is the alpha 5 stable enough
<Milos_SD> brian__, if you use karmic right now, you have alpha 5
<BiosElement> brian__, If it's mission critical, jaunty.
<Milos_SD> there is no need to install again when new alpha comes out
<brian__> so if i keep karmic  ill still be able to do mostly everything from befor
<billybigrigger> brian__, there have been little to no changes in appearance yet
<brian__> ya
<billybigrigger> brian__, all karmic changes are pretty much under the hood
<billybigrigger> take a look at the release notes
<billybigrigger> TONS of changes :)
<Milos_SD> can someone answer my question now? :D
<brian__> ya i did im just stuck here with a fresh isntall and am wo ndering  if i should go back now or stick it out
<billybigrigger> stick it out
<brian__> lol
<lucas__> f.ck alsa
<brian__> live on the edge
<lucas__> f.ck pulse audio
<Milos_SD> why canonical promote that xsplash to be a new boot up screen to replace usplash, when karmic still use old Jaunty usplash?
<BiosElement> Milos_SD, Probably because they're not finished yet?
<blackest_knight> agreed pulse sucks
<brian__> ya thats one thing the volume on my panel crashes alot
<billybigrigger> xslpash has only been implemented for a few weeks
<Milos_SD> BiosElement, Karmic HAS that xsplash animation, but in all the wrong time :)
<BiosElement> Milos_SD, I know, notice the animation's bugged? Thus, they're still working on it. >.>
<Milos_SD> and on a wrong places...
<billybigrigger> hehe give it time, geez people are so impatient :)
<Milos_SD> so, it doesn't do what it is supposed to do? :)
<Milos_SD> yet..
<BUGabundo> !language lucas__
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !language | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Milos_SD> I realy hope they will change that... if it stays like it is in alpha 5, then... well, they can remove xsplash... I see it just as any other splash screen between gdm and gnome :D
<lucas__> sorry
<lucas__> so sorry
 * arand wishes they'd have torrents for dailies as well
<blackest_knight> brian__:  i think pulse crashes and takes the volume with it but it restarts every 1/2 second anyway
<Milos_SD> and community wanted Canonical to remove GDM->Gnome splash screen :D
<BUGabundo>   
<BUGabundo> +  * Users in some timezones will find that their filesystems must be checked (fsck) immediately after install due to a bug in the installer's clock handling.  Investigation of this issue is ongoing, and we expect it will be resolved in Alpha 6. (Bug:423247)
 * DanaG uses PulseAudio.... it rocks when it works properly, but yeah, it can be a pain to debug.
<brian__> but there doesnt seem to be any really big problem or anythin runs pretty good so far
<blackest_knight> DanaG:  I spent a week wrestling it into submission only thing that worked was ripping pulse out and two tv cards
<billybigrigger> wow
<billybigrigger> what ever happened to 20s boots?
<billybigrigger> grub to usable desktop in like 1m25s
<arand> billybigrigger: 10s, and that's karmic+1
<billybigrigger> hehe
<drs305> billybigrigger: It's about 40 secs for me billybigrigger .
<billybigrigger> jaunty+1 was supposed to have the boot process sped up
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: post bootcharts for us to see
<billybigrigger> i love how things change so much from A1 to final
<blackest_knight> its about 45 minutes as it fscks itself after a crash...
<arand> billybigrigger: and I have a feeling that it might be similar to the new theme feature (current +1)
<Polt{laptop}> I managed to get audio working
<billybigrigger> arand, say what?
<Polt{laptop}> however totem isn't working right yet
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, haha it's a pretty ugly bootchart
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=162
<BUGabundo> grrr stupid google bug
<billybigrigger> ?
<nzmm> anyone know if pyclutter 1 will make karmic.  I cannot find any info on this topic... just an idle bug report
<arand> billybigrigger: the ETA for it will always be "lsb_devrelease+1" ;)
<Polt{laptop}> ok this is what I notice
<billybigrigger> arand, oh for a new theme hahah yeah i know what you mean
<billybigrigger> did anyone notice any new artwork for the FirstArtworkDrop
<billybigrigger> ??
<Polt{laptop}> the default sound theme for Karmic Koala sounds weird compared to the other sound themes
<billybigrigger> that never seemed to happen? hehe
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: found the stupidest google bug ever: if you set your email client with Case Sensitive email address, gmail will change the outgoing email
<Polt{laptop}> also I notice that totem does not want to play audio
<Polt{laptop}> it gives a pa audio error
<Polt{laptop}> other audio players play audio
<billybigrigger> Polt{laptop}, $ killall pulseaudio
<billybigrigger> while in the dev cycle you might want to keybind that command :)
<Polt{laptop}> ah
<wastrel> there are case sensitive email addresses?
<wastrel> email addresses are case insensitive, that's the standard
<wastrel> or so i've always understood
<Polt{laptop}> ok and here is the other thing
<Polt{laptop}> if you mess with the volume of the mic
<Polt{laptop}> it will crash the sound applet
<Polt{laptop}> and then you have to delete your pulse audio settings
<billybigrigger> Polt{laptop}, fire up a bug report
<Polt{laptop}> which package would be responsible ?
<arand> Wherever did sound theme config hide now?
<Polt{laptop}> rhythmbox works
<Polt{laptop}> :)
<Polt{laptop}> arand in system > sound I believe
<Polt{laptop}> or preferences > sound
<Polt{laptop}> audio quality is good
<Polt{laptop}> it is just that totem isn't working for me
<Polt{laptop}> although rebooting may fix that
<BUGabundo> wastrel: not to google apparently http://getsatisfaction.com/google/topics/gmail_is_replacing_outgoing_email_address_when_using_casesensitive_froms
<Polt{laptop}> luckily everything else works for me
<Polt{laptop}> totem is the only problem right now
<Polt{laptop}> ok so test run of rhythmbox is complete
<wastrel> so apparently the local part of an email address is potentially case sensitive
<Polt{laptop}> next I need to test my nvidia chipset with grub2 again
<wastrel> i always thought it was case-insensitive per rfc.
<arand> Polt{laptop}: hm, the only thing that can be configured there is the alert sound.
<wastrel> however it's discouraged
<wastrel> per wiki anyway
<Polt{laptop}> if it does not boot then I need to remove grub2 and resort to the earlier grub somehow
<Polt{laptop}> arand actually ...
<wastrel> "The local-part is case sensitive, so "jsmith@example.com" and "JSmith@example.com" may be delivered to different people. This practice is discouraged by RFC 5321."
<Polt{laptop}> no I fixed my sound config
<Polt{laptop}> it works for me now
<Polt{laptop}> totem is the only thing I can't get working right now
<BUGabundo> wastrel: feel free to state that on my bug :D
<Polt{laptop}> totem and I can't use grub2 on my machine
<Polt{laptop}> I need the original grub back
<brian__> my audio keeps crashing
<brian__> in gnome-volume controll
<arand> Polt{laptop}: actually... what?
<brian__> libpulse-mainloop-glib0, libpulse
<Polt{laptop}> arand I fixed my sound preferences
<Polt{laptop}> that is what I said up there
<Polt{laptop}> this is what you need to do arand
<Polt{laptop}> logout of Gnome or KDE
<Polt{laptop}> go into TTY mode
<brian__> me?
<Polt{laptop}> you need to delete everything in ~/.pulse
<Polt{laptop}> arand
<Polt{laptop}> there will be another folder in ~/.pulse called pulse.new
<Polt{laptop}> delete that also
<Polt{laptop}> it requires you to be root to delete it
<Polt{laptop}> so do that
<Polt{laptop}> and then go into ~/.gconf
<Polt{laptop}> actually you want to look for ~/.gconf/desktop/sounds I believe
<Polt{laptop}> and delete that
<arand> Polt{laptop}: oh, I wasn't talking about that, I was looking for where the sound theme configs was... but I guess I'll copy this to a useful doc somewhere ;)
<billybigrigger> bah
<billybigrigger> mouse just died
<billybigrigger> man i hate batteries
<Polt{laptop}> the folder I meant to say a moment ago was ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/sound/
<Polt{laptop}> that folder and ~./pulse/pulse.new
<Polt{laptop}> and delete everything in ~/.pulse also
<Polt{laptop}> ~/.pulse/pulse.new is what I meant to type above also
<Polt{laptop}> delete your sound settings from there and log back into Gnome or KDE
<Polt{laptop}> well really Gnome
<Polt{laptop}> since this doesn't apply to KDE
<Polt{laptop}> because of the Gnome settings
<Polt{laptop}> but you see what I mean anyway
<Polt{laptop}> ok now I have a new issue
<Polt{laptop}> I need to resort back to the old Grub
<Polt{laptop}> I have an old Jaunty CD
<blackest_knight> easy method uninstall pulse and lurk in here till its workin ;)
<Polt{laptop}> blackest_knight I fixed my pulse
<Polt{laptop}> I just can't get totem playing yet
<Polt{laptop}> what worked for me will probably work for you because you had similar problems
<Polt{laptop}> same errors
<blackest_knight> the dont adjust your mike volume
<Polt{laptop}> yeah
<reggieP123> hey folks how do you change gdm theme in karmic
<Polt{laptop}> that is what I learned
<Polt{laptop}> if you adjust the mic volume it will break
<Polt{laptop}> it works alright anyway though
<BiosElement> Polt{laptop}, totem doesn't work here either but exaile does. VLC sorta/kinda works.
<Polt{laptop}> even if you don't adjust it the mic volume is set alright
<Polt{laptop}> vlc worked for me, exailes, xmms, rhythmbox
<Polt{laptop}> and Gnome sounds work for me
<Polt{laptop}> sound themes
 * BUGabundo mv /home/bugabundo /media/bed
<blackest_knight> if you want to record with karmic its not going to be good then if you can't adjust settings
<reggieP123> does anyone know if there is a tool to change the gdm theme in Karmic
<Polt{laptop}> true blackest_knight
<reggieP123> ?
<Polt{laptop}> keep in mind though this is only Alpha 5
<Polt{laptop}> Karmic has made alot of progress today from what I can see
<Polt{laptop}> fixed an important audio bug pretty much
<blackest_knight> Polt{laptop}: you know audacity is broken too?
<Polt{laptop}> I haven't tried it but ...
<reggieP123> I agree but it is still plagued with bugs so not sure why they would only have one beta
<Polt{laptop}> I would imagine if my other audio is working it might work
<Polt{laptop}> I just know that totem isn't working
<Polt{laptop}> it may work after rebooting though
<blackest_knight> it records a second or less and stops
<reggieP123> totem does work but it sometimes will not close at end of video
<blackest_knight> but lenny 1.3.5.x works well
<reggieP123> so anyone have any ideas on gdm theme
<Dr_Willis> reggieP123:  ive not seen a tool to do that yet.
<reggieP123> ahh ok is there a manual method then?
<Dr_Willis> reggieP123:  and ivbe not been able to track down the gdm config where the settin USED to be in older releases
<Polt{laptop}> I must uninstall grub2
<Dr_Willis> reggieP123:  so far ive not found any way to change the theme
<reggieP123> I thought it was just me not being able to find it
<reggieP123> nice
<reggieP123> well thank you for the help
<Polt{laptop}> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7835683
<Dr_Willis> and the gdm config tool - has been cut down to the minimal features..
<Dr_Willis> so minimal its basically useless
<BiosElement> Dr_Willis, Probably part of the "letting users change anything short of compiling is bad!" bug that's being added. >.> No doubt it'll eventually be 'fixed'.
<Dr_Willis> BiosElement:  right after they add the screensaver config options
<reggieP123> HUMMM
<reggieP123> well thanx for the help
<Dr_Willis> http://lani78.wordpress.com/2009/07/30/gnome-auto-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-alpha-3/
<Dr_Willis> google is our friend
<Dr_Willis> is an unstable version that still is heavily under development and still lacks a graphical configuration dialog.
<reggieP123> screensaver seems to be broken as well
<reggieP123> i get a gnome screen saver error everyso often
<Dr_Willis> The default configuration values used by GDM is located in the XML file named ‘/etc/gdm/gdm.schema’. The documentation does however state that any changes to the default values should be made to the ‘/ect/gdm/custom.conf’ file, which is in keyfile format.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i see a gdm.schemas  :)
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis: hi
<Dr_Willis> and i did look in that file.. but was looking for the old config.
<Dr_Willis> Howdy thiebaude
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis: do you have any good web links for me to learn everything about ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Looks like the gdm login is not the 'finam version;'
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  'everything' -> google.com :)
<thiebaude> haha, yea
<Dr_Willis> care to be more specific aboyut your needs?
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis: when i help people at #ubuntu i want to answer the questions more
<DKcross> :D
<Dr_Willis> thats not being very specific :)
<Dr_Willis> Good of you..  to want to help.. but... :)
<Dr_Willis> Always good to become a bash expert. :) lots of  learning there.
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> mate
<Polt{laptop}> one good thing is GDM is responding well right now
<Polt{laptop}> and I found the manual for how to revert back to legacy grub
<Polt{laptop}> and one way or another I will do it
<thiebaude> the new log in looks real good
<Polt{laptop}> even if I have to install it off of the old Jaunty CD
<reggieP123> what about grub when will grub get a nice splash like all other major distros
<_Hicham_> i have no sound on karmic alpha 5
<reggieP123> no way what hardware are you running
<reggieP123> _hicham?
<_Hicham_> HDA Intel ALC880
<reggieP123> on a laptop?
<_Hicham_> I was trying to fix it, but only got events sound
<_Hicham_> no sound in players
<_Hicham_> yes, on a laptop
<reggieP123> ahh I have the same hardware on an hp dv7 and sound is working just fine
<reggieP123> have you checked to see if anything is muted
<_Hicham_> everything is at its maximum
<_Hicham_> as I told you, events sounds are working
<reggieP123> hey what are you doing in cooker
<reggieP123> lol
<_Hicham_> reggieP123 : cooker ?
<reggieP123> yea just saw you logging in over in mandriva-cooker ahh nevermind
<reggieP123> have you tried restarting the sound server
<_Hicham_> i deleted ~/.pulse
<_Hicham_> logout/login
<_Hicham_> nothing changed
<_Hicham_> same behavior
<reggieP123> humm not sure then this should be elevated to someone else
<_Hicham_> plus, when I do aplay -l
<_Hicham_> I got no devices
<_Hicham_> but if i do as root
<reggieP123> weird
<_Hicham_> i got the devices
<reggieP123> ahh do you have permissions to play with sound and devices
<_Hicham_> so I do "sudo chmod 777 /dev/snd/*"
<_Hicham_> and alsamixer works
<reggieP123> might want to head to users and groups and check on permissions noticed they had a category for sound
<_Hicham_> is there a sound group ?
<reggieP123> i believe there is
<_Hicham_> thanks reggieP123, I will try that
<blue0488>  is ubuntu 9.10 going to have all the sensors for usus p6t deluxe and the i7 and nvidia 285 gtx?
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if anyone in here would know  the answer to such an exacting question blue0488   - theres also going to be more updates/tweaks   befor final releae.. so the best answer woule be get a live cd and test it and see.
<alteregoa> blue: lmsensors?
<Polt{laptop}> hey if I have my menu.lst file in /boot/grub/menu.lst how would I use grub to install that file ? My partition is on /dev/sda and it is hd0
 * arand just noticed that the kernel and initrd are in /boot hmm.. I knew I shouldn't have renamed it.
<Dr_Willis> theres the grub-setup command.. or was it setup-grub
<Polt{laptop}> I don't have that Dr_Willis I am not using grub2
<Polt{laptop}> I resorted to using legacy grub
<Polt{laptop}> grub2 didn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> that was the grub legacy command.
<Nafai> I'm trying out Karmic on a machine and I'm having wireless issues, it looks like either my driver or wpasupplicant.  Any hints on how to track down what's going on?
<Polt{laptop}> I don't have grub-setup
<arand> Polt{laptop}: you want to install to mbr?
<Polt{laptop}> yeah
<Polt{laptop}> I think I did it
<Polt{laptop}> let me check
<Polt{laptop}> I will reboot the other machine
<Polt{laptop}> I found grub-install
<Polt{laptop}> I did sudo grub-install hd0
<Polt{laptop}> it should work now I would think
<Polt{laptop}> it found the menu.lst
<Polt{laptop}> hmmm
<Polt{laptop}> ah ok
<Polt{laptop}> I did it right
<Polt{laptop}> I need to check the top kernel parameter
<Polt{laptop}> for some reason it isn't booting up on it
<Polt{laptop}> the latest kernel
<Polt{laptop}> is the last kernel compatible with the old grub ?
<Polt{laptop}> the only thing I need to do now is get that latest kernel working with this version of grub
<retq> can I just copy over my /var/cache/apt/archive/ if I reinstall over the same sys instead of redownloading ?
<retq> anyone?
<retq> I wouldn't want to mess up my repository
<Dr_Willis> its just the download/cache area shouldent affect anything
<Dr_Willis> be sure to NOT delete any directories by mistake
<Dr_Willis> I recall some issues withpeopel who accidenteled some sub dirs in  those dirs
<retq> Dr_Willis, I'm not that retarded ;)
<retq> Dr_Willis, if I copy this, and "sudo apt-get update" it should look through the cache first, shouldn't it?
<retq> er, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<retq> Or, do I have to update, before upgrading for it to look through the cache?
<retq> haha nvm
<retq> 5 minutes ago my update size was 120 mb now its' 2mb
<retq> :D
<retq> brb
<DanaG> I always get "Downloaded 50 KB of ...."
<DanaG> I always get "Downloaded 55 KB of ...."
<DanaG> ....  -- what?
<DanaG> It gets cut off.
<Nafai> This wireless stuff is very frustrating
<Dr_Willis> thats a whole lot of work retq did to save 100mb of downloading
<bjsnider> Nafai, what wireless chip?
<mattik> Hello. How to fix grub2 when using Wubi for installing. I think I can't use livecd?
<mattik> I don't remember my identify password, but I hope you understand this :)
<Mewtwo> I'm still having the same issue as from Kubuntu 9.04 - Can't seem to connect to WEP encrypted wireless points.
<Mewtwo> I heard something about another wireless manager in 9.10, though
<DanaG> Seen on a magazine cover:
<DanaG> NURSES ALL YOUR CE INSIDE
<DanaG> That .... group of words .... is so badly broken, it's incomprehensible.
<DanaG> yeah, that's random and off-topic, but it amused me.
<bucky> that's funny
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/392039
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392039 in fglrx-installer "initramfs scripts hard-coded to load i915; blocks loading fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> ooh, new fglrx!
<DKcross> hello friends:p
<scizzo-> morning
<DKcross> scizzo-,  morning man
<DKcross> here is midnigth
<bucky> this is fun if you like python-gtk and glade... apt-cache show quickly
<rsouthard> anyone getting a pulse audio crash?
<vigo> I forgot my launchpad login stuff, do I need this for the Ubu One stuff?
<DKcross> :)
<vigo> I guess I do, thank you.
<DKcross> xsplash  will be in karmic release?
<bucky> it is already apt-cache search xsplash
<vigo> DKcross: It is already accepted: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-August/006049.html
<Dr_Willis> xplash is in karmic right now...
<Dr_Willis> and everyone seesm to hate it. :)
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Is that the GUI screen after boot?
<Dr_Willis> gdm does some little xsplash eye candy after you login and befor the Dektop shows up
<Dr_Willis> and again after you log out befor the pc powers off.
<Dr_Willis> Id rather see more effort put into other things.. then splash screens. :) but i guess ya gotta have eye candy
<vigo> Is it a longer process than 9,04? (I have not stopwatched it) yet....
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 boots much faster for me then .4 did
<jack_> hi
<jack_> X still doesn't start after I upgraded to karmic :(
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what video card?
<jack_> nvidia fx 5200
<Dr_Willis> odd.. normally nvidia works quite well
<jack_> there are very many errors in .xsession-error.. :|
<alteregoa> why is samba so damn slow on ext3 partitions?
<Dr_Willis> never noticed..
<alteregoa> i think it has something to do how samba and ext3 interact with the saving process
<Dr_Willis> use ext4?
<alteregoa> i notice it on my gigabit network
<alteregoa> now i changed everything to ext4 and writespeeds are much faster, 30 percent faster
<Dr_Willis> just wait for ext5!
<alteregoa> no its really faster it was 50MB/s before adn now its 85MB/s
<mac_v> alteregoa: you should see the delete speeds , just secs! \o/
<richardcavell> May I ask, have they worked out the sound bugs on Karmic yet?
<richardcavell> and are notifications in the top right corner where they belong?
<mac_v> richardcavell: you can install karmic again ;p , notifications came back up the next day you uninstalled karmic
<richardcavell> lol
<richardcavell> I filed a bug and was told that it's a feature, not a bug
<mac_v> richardcavell: guess you scared the the hell out of them ;)
<richardcavell> and about 20 people commented on my bug pleading for the notifications to be moved
<scizzo->  richardcavell my notifications are correctly placed now
<mac_v> richardcavell: on the other hand there was another bug , which was asking for middle placement ;p
<scizzo-> richardcavell: haven't had any sound problems recently either
<richardcavell> mac_v: it should be configurable
<richardcavell> the sound problems were annoying
<mac_v> now both can have their pie , it is having support to have both places
<mac_v> _ weird nic ;)
<jussi01> oops.
<shadeslayer> is compositing in KDE working for everyone?
<shadeslayer> alpha 5 upgrades broke them here
<shadeslayer> apparently xorg is not configured properly 0.o
<vigo> yet
<shadeslayer> vigo: idk... was a new xserver released?
<vigo> looking now
<shadeslayer> more upgrades.... wheee!!
<vigo> There is an article on the ati, 9.04 and 9.10 on launchpad.
<vigo> shadeslayer: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+question/80715
<shadeslayer> i have a nvidia.... with beta drivers
<vigo> oh, nevermind
<vigo> let me look some more
<shadeslayer> okies.....
<eagles0513875> blargage
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me on a duel boot system besides the mbr where can i put grub 2
<eagles0513875> cuz im having issues installing it
<shadeslayer> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: downloaded the software,thanks for the torrent ;)
<eagles0513875> no problem m8
<eagles0513875> saw your message on mac channel
<eagles0513875> and thanks for that link
<eagles0513875> didnt know there were instructions specifically for osx
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<vigo> Solved?
<eagles0513875> ?
<vigo> Looks like y'all solved it
<shadeslayer> vigo: nope
<shadeslayer> vigo: ill do the fix x dance and rebuild the nvidia module
<vigo> dangit, shadeslayer closest I can find in docs is for 8.10
<shadeslayer> vigo: apparently something chaneged my xorg.conf.....
<vigo> shadeslayer: recent update?
<shadeslayer> vigo: yeah...
<shadeslayer> vigo: i upgraded from alpha 4 to alpha 5
<vigo> Well that is the nature of Alpha.
<aboSamoor> trying to watch movies is really hard according to problem with the audio.
<aboSamoor> the sound works for 3-4 seconds then stops then continue again.
<lucas__> hey
<lucas__> any improvement on pulse audio
<lucas__> this is really annoying
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: does this apply to karmic as well
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: good question.....
<eagles0513875> cuz all that link does is tell me what works what doesnt
<eagles0513875> and how ot install it
<eagles0513875> not how to install the os and where to put grub
<shadeslayer> well since grub 2 is in effect.... i have no idea
<aboSamoor> I am not sure how to describe the problem correctly, I am using the ubuntu audio dev ppa
<shadeslayer> aboSamoor: i have phonon and its slick
<eagles0513875> grub 2 doesnt seem to work wheter i put it on the /dev/sda or even the / partition
<aboSamoor> shadeslayer: I am using gnome and vlc
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: i think grub install has to be run on the HD itself... not a single partition
<eagles0513875> blarg
<eagles0513875> ok time to reformat my bootcamp partition and try the regular install cd
<eagles0513875> actually
<eagles0513875> the alternate
<lucas__> hey
<lucas__> someone there
<lucas__> i have a seriou s problem on pulse audio
<Boohbah> don't we all?
<mac_v> lucas__: Boohbah: what is the problem
<lucas__> hmm
<lucas__> alsa restarts itself again again
<lucas__> sound stop
<lucas__> imeediately break
<lucas__> sounds deteriote
<lucas__> everytime
<lucas__> and system produce bug on puölse audio
<lucas__> i hope i can tell what i mean
<mac_v> lucas__: dont use mulitple lines , type the whole problem in one line!
<lucas__> sorry
<mac_v> lucas__: its not clear how your problem arises... when do you notice problems? on startup? playing audio/video?
<mac_v> * its not clear, from your description , how your problem arises
<lucas__> i am listenin music and music stops then system produce a bug on pulse-audio. Alsa restarts itself again and again. When i click report problem. I took a message apport does not support
<mac_v> ah , sound crashes... hm
<lucas__> yeah
<lucas__> it happened in one minute again again
<mac_v> lucas__: does your bug apport report ask you options? send 1 complete report or 2 reduced report ?
<lucas__> actually i click report the problem
<lucas__> and it said this cannot be reported
<mac_v> hmm , ok
<lucas__> because of assortion ffailure
<lucas__> and appot doesnt support this issue
<lucas__> sorry i forgat one line :D
<mac_v> lucas__: can you see the bug report in /var/crash/ ?
<lucas__> just a second
<alteregoa> how can i run cvlc as a daemon?
<lucas__> this file is so long
<lucas__> tihs may take a minut
<mac_v> lucas__: huh? wait
<mac_v> lucas__: what do you mean file is long?
<lucas__> 1742 line
<mac_v> you dont need to show me ;)
<mac_v> lucas__: its there right... ok
<alteregoa> man cvlc
<mac_v> lucas__: what is the name of the report ? copy paste the name here
<iswanto_> hi, where is karmic koala boot topic ?
<mac_v> iswanto_: boot topic? artwork or about grub?
<iswanto_> artwork
<lucas__> okey i pasted a web site
<mac_v> iswanto_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot
<lucas__> name
<lucas__> i dont understand
<iswanto_> thanks
<Trewas> wasn't improving booting speed one of the targets in karmic? at 52s (from grub to gdm) and years longer than in jaunty that target seems to be forgotten
<mac_v> lucas__: what is the file name of the crash report
<lucas__> _usr_bin_pulseaudio.1000
<mac_v> Trewas: 10sec is the target for karmic+1 and somewhere inbetween is the target for karmic
<mac_v> lucas__: now from terminal type this command > $ubuntu-bug _usr_bin_pulseaudio.1000.crash
<mac_v>  $ubuntu-bug _usr_bin_pulseaudio.1000.crash
<lucas__> mac_v,  here it is http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10261
<Trewas> mac_v: I mainly wondered why it is so much slower to boot than jaunty, maybe I should check with bootchart WTF it is doing
<mac_v> lucas__: see if that command gives you the same problem
<mac_v> Trewas: thats odd , for me 30sec shorter that jaunty \o/
<mac_v> did you upgrade?
<Trewas> upgrade, not a new install, so fragmentation might explain some of it
<mac_v> oh oops! lucas__ wait!
<mac_v> $ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_pulseaudio.1000.crash
<lucas__> mac_v, The problem cannot be reported:
<lucas__> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes
<lucas__> that is the message i took
<mac_v> lucas__: ah , that is an apport bug , i cant seem to find the bug , it not a pulse audio bug
<mac_v> the pulse audio crash you face is separate
<mac_v> lucas__: pulseaudio is set to automatically restart
<lucas__> apport bug yesterday i ask what is apport and someone said apport was a bug tool
<lucas__> no problm on pulse audio ?
<lucas__> i have nine files actually beside pulse audio crash file
<mac_v> lucas__: the pulseaudio crash is separate from apport crash
<olegb> humhum, gconfd-2 is loving teh CPU
<lucas__> i understood
<lucas__> how can i fix apport crash
<mac_v> lucas__: wait for a fix ;)
<ActionParsnip> could try reinstalling it
<lucas__> :D:D:D
<mac_v> yeah , try what ActionParsnip said, reinstall apport ,see if it solves ,
<mac_v> but actually shouldnt matter ;p
<ActionParsnip> it fixed the apturl bug ;)
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: that was separate bug , that was an upgrade bug
<mac_v> this is a bug *in* apport
<lucas__> _usr_bin_compiz.real.1000.crash
<lucas__> _usr_bin_gdebi-gtk.1000.crash _usr_bin_luvcview.0.crash _usr_bin_moovida.1000.crash _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash _usr_bin_pulseaudio.1000.crash _usr_bin_seahorse-agent.1000.crash _usr_bin_totem.1000.crash _usr_bin_update-manager.0.crash _usr_bin_yelp.1000.crash _usr_lib_firefox-3.5.2_firefox.1000.crash _usr_sbin_console-kit-daemon.0.crash _usr_sbin_cupsd.0.crash _usr_sbin_update-apt-xapian-index.0.crash
<lucas__> i have also bug report on that package
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: i see
<mac_v> lucas__: search launchpad for the apport bug and report the problem, there is not much we can do about apport
<mac_v> lucas__: does the pulse audio cause problems still?
<lucas__> yeah
<lucas__> it just starts
<mac_v> lucas__: do you want prevent pulseaudio from restarting , temporarily until pulse audio i fixed?
<mac_v> is*
<ActionParsnip> could switch to alsa
<lucas__> yeah
<mac_v> lucas__:  first lets try this> $ gstreamer-properties
<mac_v> change the plugin to ALSA , if that solves your problems , good
<Trewas> it seems that actual booting is not that slow, but starting X and gdm takes ages... I thought that with xsplash it should happen early in the boot, but I guess not
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. bootings real fast here...
<lucas__> mac_v,  just a second
<mac_v> Trewas: xsplash is supposed to start earlier and mask usplash , but still hasnt been implemented :(
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. xplash was working here.. till i disabled it..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Trewas> 61s boot (grub to gdm) and bootchart stops at 37s
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: that was usplash you see , the xsplash is the one with the wallpaper
<mac_v> s/see/saw
<Dr_Willis> err.. it was xspash i was seeing.. because when i removed xsplash it vanished. :)
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: hm... the old jaunty style splash right?
<lucas__> mac_v,  must i choose OSS driver
<Dr_Willis> No  a little line bar/throbber
<lucas__> wait
<lucas__> it is already alsa
<mac_v> lucas__: the ALSA
<lucas__> default input is ALSA
<mac_v> lucas__: then change to autodetect
<lucas__> default output auto detect
<mac_v> lucas__: change default output to ALSA
<lucas__> nu auto detect option i have custom option
<lucas__> okey
<mac_v> lucas__: if no plugin solves it , then you will have to live with no sound until it is fixed by the devs
<lucas__> ok
<lucas__> mac_v,
<lucas__> i guess pidgin causes the sound problem
<lucas__> pidgin detariote sound when i wrote or took a message
<mac_v> $ echo autospawn = no|tee ~/.pulse/client.conf
<mac_v> $ killall pulseaudio
<mac_v> that will prevent sound from restarting^
<lucas__> will i listen song ?
<mac_v> nope, if you want sound again you have to restart pulse audio
<mac_v> $ echo autospawn = yes|tee ~/.pulse/client.conf
<mac_v> $pulseaudio
<mac_v> lucas__: this is just a temp fix , till it is fixed by the devs , you *must* report the bug
<shadeslayer> hehe : http://pastebin.ca/1554815
<nonix4> Where can I rtfm how to make network bootable Karmic image on a Jaunty server?
<Boohbah> nonix4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<eagles0513875> karmic is broken
<eagles0513875> on duel booting on macbook pro's
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: alternate cd too? wow....
<eagles0513875> cant get grub installed
<eagles0513875> ill just go back to jaunty
<Ejdesgaard|> hi, how do i enable X11 tcp in 9.10 kubuntu?
<Boohbah> Ejdesgaard|: do you mean X11 SSH forwarding?
<Ejdesgaard|> yes
<cortex|sk> Ejdesgaard|: i think it's enabled by default
<Dr_Willis> that would be in the /etc/ssh/* configs if they are not enabled by default..
<Boohbah> 'X11Forwarding yes' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Boohbah> should be enabled by default
<Dr_Willis> but SSH is not installed by default
<mattik> Hello. Is there any solution about "syntax error" when trying to load grub 2. I'm using wubi, so I'm not sure can I use livecd. I'm using latest alpha and Windows XP.
<Dr_Willis> Wubi is scary. :)
<mattik> I don't trust grub2 :) I have installed Windows because of that too many times
<Dr_Willis> I dont trust Wubi.. actually i dont trust windows either....
<Dr_Willis> but i got my windows install on its own hd and linux on its own.. i can alwyas pick what HD to boot via the bios.
<Dr_Willis> Mixxing Grub2 and Wubi - is like mixxing Nitro and Gunpowder...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mattik> aha :)
<Dr_Willis> Id much rther see them remove wubi and reccomend testing ubuntu in virtualbox.
<mattik> Can I use older grub with karmic?
<Dr_Willis> You can use the older grub. Ive heard of people doing it in here.
<Dr_Willis> those that upgrade  from older release will continue useing older grub.
<Dr_Willis> Only clean installs will use grub2
<mattik> ok. Thank you.
<mattik> So if I install to own partition how can I select grub instaed of grub 2? Alternate cd or?
<ActionParsnip> mattik: i'd install as normal, then install grub and remove grub2
<mattik> ok. thank you. so you did it with live cd because kubuntu didn't boot?
<ActionParsnip> mattik: yes you can do it that way
<mattik> thanks :)
<subchee> hello
<subchee> is here anybody using the Karmic branch with Atheros wifi card? :)
<ActionParsnip> subchee: me
<subchee> what driver do you use for it? ath5k or madwifi?
<subchee> sorry, the first question should be this: what is the type of your Atheros card?
<maxb> AR242x
<ActionParsnip> subchee: AR5001X+
<ActionParsnip> subchee: works out of the box
<maxb> ditto
<subchee> mine is AR5001
<ActionParsnip> subchee: i use ath5k
<subchee> this is not working with ath5k :(
<subchee> with madwifi I can turn it on, but can not connect to my wifi router
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> subchee: it worked out of the box for me. ive not had to touch it
<subchee> is there any difference beetween the networking subsystem which is used by Ubuntu and which is used by Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> subchee: no, its only the DE and WM that is diferent afaik
<subchee> thank you
<subchee> so I asked it because I'm using Kubuntu Karmic now and trying to configure my Atheros card on it
<beiruty> Firefox 3.5 does not render correctly the all-new yahoo mail
<beiruty> icons do not show correctly
<beiruty> next to each folder, there is an icon that does look right as if it was not completly rendered
<beiruty> :-*
<beiruty> anyone is here?
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: does it render ok in 3.0?
<beiruty> nope
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: tried a different browser?
<beiruty> I had the same thing each time I installed a new distro
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: midori or opera
<beiruty> nppe
<beiruty> which one should I try
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: try one of those, if its still bad then its a sucky site
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: any
<beiruty> BTW, I copied widows profile to linux
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: just make sure the one you try isnt geko based, avoid the likes of swiftfox, kasenchaze etc
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: did you chown the folder?
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: the settings may not work with Linux
<beiruty> what do you me
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: try renaming ~/.mozilla and retry the browser, see if its any better
<beiruty> mean
<beiruty> one sec
<beiruty> let me try
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: kasenchaze and swiftfox are mozilla based so testing with them isnt any different as it  uses the same rendering engine
<beiruty> ActionParsnip: Yeah I installed opera and GREAT Yahoo mail renders perfectly
<Haegin> hi, are there any known bugs relating to copying large amounts of data over the network causing a crash in ubuntu-server on karmic\
<beiruty> it seems firefox 3.5 suks on unbuntu
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: did you try renaming ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: then rerun firefox?
<beiruty> yes
<beiruty> and it is still the same ugly rendering
<beiruty> opera has no issues
<Dr_Willis> 'oh the humanity'
<Dr_Willis> i gotta try the latest opera also..
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: i use opera personally
<beiruty> I wish if I can stick with firefox
<beiruty> it has  lot of extension that I am now used to
<Dr_Willis> !find libqt-mt.so.3
<ubottu> File libqt-mt.so.3 found in libqt3-mt, qt-x11-free-dbg
<beiruty> howevver, I have no clue why yahoo does not play nice with firefox on linux
 * Dr_Willis would almost guess it has somthing to do with a Company with the initials 'MS'
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: contact yahoo
<beiruty> will do
<beiruty> how do I grab a screen shot so I can send it to yahoo
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: pres print screen on keyboard
<Boohbah> beiruty: print screen button
<beiruty> and where the grab screen will be saved?
<Dr_Willis> I think it asks
<Dr_Willis> try it and see?
<ActionParsnip> beiruty: where you say, the screenshot app lets you say, default is annoyingly, desktop
<Dr_Willis> at least it asks. :)
<beiruty> :)
<Dr_Willis> then again.. thats where i normally want my screen shots.. so i can easially drag them to drop.io
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm using kde and when I go to system settings->Appearence->GTK+ Appearence I can't see how to set the current style to gnome apps...I only have QtCurve and Raleigh
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: reinstall gnome-themes-ubuntu package
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<ActionParsnip> and / or ubuntu-artwork
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: that would give more themes, I guess...but I think there was an option to use the curren kde widget style
<pepo_> http://squat.forumcommunity.net/
<pepo_> http://squat.forumcommunity.net/
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: not sure about that really
<bazhang> pepo_, please stop that
<pepo_> ok
<pepo_> are u a boot?
<Blizzerand> Hello there anybody home
<Boohbah> pepo_: no, bazhang is an ENFORCER
<Boohbah> Blizzerand: hi!
<Blizzerand> Are there anymore Ubuntu pre-releases (ie after Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5)
<bazhang> Blizzerand, like the nightly builds ?
<Blizzerand> No is this the last alpha or is there any beta thing of that sort before the official release of Karmic in October
<bazhang> ah the release schedule
<Boohbah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> Blizzerand, can you read the topic? there is a link there
<bazhang> whoops
<Blizzerand> k Thanks .Guess I'm a fool lol.
<Boohbah> so, alpha 6 coming up in 2 weeks
<Blizzerand> k would it be possible to upgrade  from Alpha's to the real release ( ie from Alpha 5 to not yet released Karmic)
<bazhang> sure
<Blizzerand> Thanks.
<bazhang> things are *guaranteed* to break though :)
<Boohbah> yeah, gentoo is my stable host system and karmic goes on the virtualbox :)
<scizzo-> bazhang: ?
<scizzo-> bazhang: *guaranteed* to break?
<scizzo-> bazhang: thats a bit mean isn't it?
<bazhang> scizzo-, the topic is suggestive of such
<bazhang> ie don't use on production systems
<Blizzerand> I wanted to try the Alpha via unetbootin but unfortunate I have some trouble doing so
<scizzo-> bazhang: it *may* break the system
<bazhang> Blizzerand, the regular iso or the netbook
<Blizzerand> regular iso
<scizzo-> bazhang: saying that it will *guaranteed* break the system means that it will break things....
<bazhang> aha. I had an issue with the netbook remix and unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> its just that they are incomplete so some things  may run, others may not. it may be perfect. it may not even boot up
<bazhang> this did not even reach busybox
<Blizzerand> bazhang: I mean for installing ubuntu it needs the partition to be unmounted but unetbootin requires the boot partition qhich makes it more confusing .:S
<Blizzerand> *which
<scizzo-> bazhang: just try to use the *may* word instead
<Blizzerand> scizzo : Dude stop blaming him , every alpha is meant to be buggy
<Blizzerand> And can probably for sure break
<bazhang> scizzo-, no need to repeat so many times. I heard you the first thanks
<scizzo-> Blizzerand: not blaming anyone
<scizzo-> bazhang: yes sorry...
<Blizzerand> I tred Fedora 12 alpha but seems to have a blocker . Can't even install it
<Blizzerand> Slack 13 released last month too is bugged
<nekro\star> so
<nekro\star> is a late release planned?
<nekro\star> i'd say +1 is aroudn feisty ready.
<nekro\star> which wasnt.
<bazhang> nekro\star, have you checked the release schedule in the topic (ie link) ?
<nekro\star>  27
<nekro\star> 	
<nekro\star> October 29th
<nekro\star> 	
<nekro\star> damn... wiki sux sorry
<nekro\star> anyway, yes thats not the first time ive seen it, thought it changed or something,
<nekro\star> which does not seem to be the case in the last few weeks anyhow.
<nekro\star> is there something that i'm missing that i should be seeing here?
<nekro\star>  27
<nekro\star> 	
<nekro\star> October 29th
<nekro\star> 	
<nekro\star> arg sorry right clicked on axx while going to another window  solved.
<nekro\star> lol
<didoaa> grub 2 .......
<didoaa> mmmmmmmmmmm
<nekro\star> eh
<tj83> hello all, I hope someone can help me get my 9.10 install to a usable condition. I know this is testing but its not too far till release, I'd like to get a feel for it so that i can help others who come after release. Basically my big problem right now is sound. I get clicking and popping sounds from my audio, sound works to a degree with most applications, I have not yet installed flash as I am waiting so not to complicate the matter, i have installed exa
<tj83> ile which does not seem to play at all. any known work a around's or thinks i should know going into this new version?
<tj83> also my hardware: 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<tj83> hello all, I hope someone can help me get my 9.10 install to a usable condition. I know this is testing but its not too far till release, I'd like to get a feel for it so that i can help others who come after release. Basically my big problem right now is sound. I get clicking and popping sounds from my audio, sound works to a degree with most applications, I have not yet installed flash as I am waiting so not to complicate the matter, i have installed exa
<tj83> ile which does not seem to play at all. any known work a around's or thinks i should know going into this new version?
<tj83> also my hardware: 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<tj83> nobody home today?
<tj83> is 9.10 even suitable for desktop use right now at all?
<om26er1> tj83: its usable and quite stable for me
<bazhang> tj83, that depends on you; for stability most definitely not
<tj83> well anyone had problems with pulseaudio?
<bazhang> tj83, have yet to be able to install it
<tj83> bazhang, its in by default
<bazhang> tj83, I meant karmic, via unetbootin (though that may be a different issue related to unetbootin)
<bazhang> tj83, the normal iso installer is fine though
<tj83> yes i used the .iso
<bazhang> tj83, some users were complaining about sound issues a bit earlier today; not sure if that is related to your issue or not
<tj83> bazhang, could be... this was build of sep2 i guess i just wait it out and see if we get an update
<om26er1> bazhang: this might be off topic but in empathy whenever u send a message to any else i get the popup.
<tj83> flash audio seems to be ok, and vlc plays but mplayer and exaile do not
<om26er1> or any1 else
<bazhang> om26er1, that is odd, I will boot my karmic vm in a bit and check it out; you may wish to check launchpad for bugs related to that
<tj83> i also get this in syslog : Sep  5 10:56:04 quad rtkit-daemon[3249]: Warning: Reached burst limit for user ' .... google returns a filed bug with no activity :(
<Dr_Willis> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-6 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 164 kB
<bazhang> tj83, oddly enough, an earlier build of karmic worked great with unetbootin, but one from yesterday did not; certainly the developers are working on such important issues and read this channel as well as the launchpad bugs report
<tj83> bazhang, yes, i'll hold some patients for it to evolve.
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  i thought i saw some  'make usb flash drive' exe on the iso files .. seen/tried that yet?
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, yes :) I saw that they had wubi.exe and one other on there (not tried either one though as I have no Windows machines)
<Dr_Willis> Ok. just wonderifg if it was a smarter specilized unetbootin tool or not.
<bazhang> it was the unetbootin from jaunty repos
<tj83> hmmm evolution will not restore from backup either
<NoelJB> anyone here have any with pending updates?
<NoelJB> looking to see if I can find anyone to test bug 424879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424879 in update-manager "Update-manager ignores user (un-)selection!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424879
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know whats thats saying its doing.. :)
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, ?
<Dr_Willis> you are saying it wont let me uncheck/check specific updates?
<NoelJB> No, I am saying that after unselecting, it went ahead and installed them anyway.
<Dr_Willis> it just installed the ONE i had selcted here..
<NoelJB> which means I now have o install the source packages, reapply the patches, and build new local packages.
<Dr_Willis> i unselected 23 of the 24.. so i had one left selected
<NoelJB> and it only installed the one?
<Dr_Willis> yes - it downloaded/installed the one
<NoelJB> Hmmm ... I had unselected, unselected all, selected all, unselected again, clicked install.  the dance was because since the ones I didn't want were all in a PPA, which it displays as a categorized group, I was curious to see if I could unselect all packages within that ppa.
<Dr_Willis> tried again.. and it worked properly.. installed 17 of the 23 left..
<NoelJB> Hmmm ... interesting.
<NoelJB> I'll have to try this again when I have the same circumstances.
<StevenMyers> Afternoon everyone. Who uses irssi and how do you get the startup file to change your username rather it being your desktop name?
<FlamingBob> so is the new Alpha 5 any more stable than 4?
 * StevenMyers is looking forward to Karmic Alpha 6 Sept 17th
<StevenMyers> Afternoon everyone. Who uses irssi and how do you get the startup file to change your username rather it being your desktop name?
<David-T>  /set real_name or  /set user_name
<David-T> and then /save
<David-T> although if you've got identd running that will generally override whatever you set for user_name
<David-T> whois david-t
<David-T> er
<StevenMyers> Thanks David. Lemme give that a shot.
<StevenMyers> brb going to test
<StevenMyers> Thanks David, worked great
<penguin42> are ther any of the classroom sessions still going on or have they finished?
<BluesKaj> trying to mount a permanent link to wifes' pc in fstab , so that it automounts when i login . I can access her pc with dolphin/network/wife-pc but I'd like to avoid the username & password dialog popup everytime I need access. I've tried several tutorials now on this fstab entry, but none are working after setting everything up and doing the sudo mount -a in the cli ,I get this , which doesn't make any sense , since I can access thru dolphin or
<BluesKaj> konqueror, http://www.pastebin.ca/1555075
<Polt{laptop}> does anyone know ? has a fix for nautilus and the compiz wallpaper been introduced yet ?
<Polt{laptop}> this has been patched from what I have heard http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199:%29
<Polt{laptop}> it is a matter of recompiling nautilus to have the builtin support and someone has already done it ... it just needs to be done officially for Ubuntu
<Polt{laptop}> has that update been released into the updates yet ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I bet when you do it with dolphin it uses the username you are logged into the desktop with unless you tell it otherwise
<Polt{laptop}> that would make alot of people happy I think
<StevenMyers> Polt: Introduced how?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, it asks me for username and pw everytime I try to access with dolphin...I'm trying use the fstab entry to avoid that
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'm not sure how fstab interacts with the gui mount stuff
<BluesKaj> penguin42, cor showed me how to set up the fstab entry and followed his instructions for username and pw linkage to root access to mount the windows share etc
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What does the fstab entry look like (xxxxx the password out)
<NoelJB> does anyone know why paprefs should be dependent on packagekit-gnome?  we certainly don't want or need the latter.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, //MARGARET-PC/C /vista_public cifs credentials=/home/kaj/.smbpasswd,uid=kaj,gid=admin 0 0
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think you need a user=
<Polt{laptop}> ok installing more updates
<Polt{laptop}> are we up to Alpha 6 yet ?
<Polt{laptop}> :P
<Polt{laptop}> something else I see that would be a great feature
<BluesKaj> penguin42, it's in the /.smbpasswd link
<Polt{laptop}> there needs to be a function in Gnome where when you lock an icon down to the panel you can control the order of icons
<Polt{laptop}> like a prioity list in terms of where icons are placed
<Polt{laptop}> that way an icon does not come loose from the Gnome panel and push another icon out of the way for instance if you had a type of configuration for your desktop that you like
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Ah, I don't know how that works - but the error you are getting does suggest it doesn't know the user
<Polt{laptop}> it could keep the gnome panel looking a bit more fixed
<penguin42> Polt{laptop}: Yeh the panel can get very confused at times
<Polt{laptop}> that would be a good feature for people that don't like to constantly rearrange icons
<Polt{laptop}> that and the wallpaper compatibility hack for nautilus
<Polt{laptop}> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199:%29 that I believe shows how to compile in the support
<Polt{laptop}> it was done in other distros already and was available in Jaunty
<Polt{laptop}> for some odd reason though we haven't added this in yet
<Polt{laptop}> and that is a major compatability thing
<keylocker> someone here know the networkmanager process  to activate 3G devices?
<Polt{laptop}> if you can get that working that is one less edge that KDE will have over Ubuntu's Gnome interface
<keylocker> because im getting troubles since first version of karmic
<keylocker> my problem today is: 3G should use acm device to connect, but NM initializates the radio via AT on data control port and (!) send dhcp request on usb0, the cdc_ether device
<keylocker> why it dont still calling with the acm device and why nm dont use control channel to get things like signal strength and connection speed
<keylocker> (vodafone client do this with python and its free)
<Polt{laptop}> I would love to learn from someone sometime how to do dev work on Gnome
<Polt{laptop}> seriously if I could I would be introducing ideas left and right because I have alot of them
<Polt{laptop}> I just can't code
<Polt{laptop}> not yet anyway
<keylocker> Polt{laptop}: start with python
<keylocker> :]
<keylocker> its very simple and easy and you can improve a lot within gnome, kde, hal, dbus, and etecetera
<Polt{laptop}> oh I know
<Polt{laptop}> those are things I would work to improve upon
<Polt{laptop}> I have a mind for this kind of stuff ... I just haven't been taught
<Polt{laptop}> that is all I lack though
<Polt{laptop}> once I learn to code I could help on stuff like that
<Polt{laptop}> and would love to honestly
<NoelJB> Ah, bug 423127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423127 in paprefs "do not depend on packagekit-gnome" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423127
<keylocker> Polt{laptop}: a thing a good programmer can do (and maybe i do something) is about this case of networkmanager and 3G devices
<keylocker> vodafone 3G client dont loose anything for any windows client. can read an send sms, control contacts, control 3G, show the signal level, connection speed
<keylocker> a lot of things. everything using python :D
<penguin42> keylocker: I haven't used one of those devices, but I've heard other people have problems getting them to work - can you check launchpad and if there isn't already a bug in there for your model please add one
<keylocker> penguin42: the problem is it isnt a "bug"
<keylocker> some updated my 3G dont work, and next package updte it works ¬¬
<keylocker> *some times
<penguin42> keylocker: If sometimes it doesn't work then it's a bug!
<keylocker> and how should i report a bug like this?
<penguin42> keylocker: But if it's a sometimes bug you'll need to bprovide more info like when it worked and when it didn't and really check to see if there's an existing one
<Polt{laptop}> really I hear alot of complaints about network manager
<Polt{laptop}> it never seemed to work really
<Polt{laptop}> for instance I tried to use the network manager on my LAN
<ilor> hi, I'm having issues with nautilus being inefficient, seems to leak memory and copying large amounts of data seems slower that in, say, midnight commander
<Polt{laptop}> and it doesn't connect my machines
<penguin42> there's an alternative called wicd apparently - but I don't know if it's any better
<Polt{laptop}> now if I use samba via nautilus
<Polt{laptop}> different story
<Polt{laptop}> samba works for me in nautilus
<Polt{laptop}> that will mount stuff for me but the network manager never shows me as connected
<BluesKaj> samba works in kde too but I'm trying to avoid a login box everytime i want access
<Polt{laptop}> BluesKaj exactly
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Try adding the user= option and see if it helps - I realise it shouldn't need it
<keylocker> network manager have a brilhant idea and a very bad implementation
<BluesKaj> hence my research on mounting with fstab
<penguin42> It's difficult to know for some things like 3G if the problem is nm or the thing underneath that does the work
<adam7> People are quick to blame the thing they can see in cases where wifi/3g/etc doesn't work
<Polt{laptop}> I think reconfiguring every package the other day in dpkg was a really good idea
<Polt{laptop}> now my box system feels more custom
<keylocker> [05/09-14:09:52] < penguin42> It's difficult to know for some things like 3G if the problem is nm or the thing underneath that does the work
<keylocker> the problem is nm implementation
<keylocker> sure about this
<Polt{laptop}> that is true
<keylocker> ive read some pieces of code from vodafone client
<Polt{laptop}> their idea is very good
<Polt{laptop}> the implementation isn't good though
<keylocker> have a lot of things nm dont do
<Polt{laptop}> perhaps needs a better dbus implementation I am guessing ?
<Polt{laptop}> there is also intelligent input bus also that possibly could be used
<Polt{laptop}> something like that might be more efficient perhaps
<Polt{laptop}> almost like a better communication buffer
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the /.smbpaswd text file in the fsatb entry contains the username=wifeusername and password=xxxxx , so i don't know how else to fix it
<Polt{laptop}> communication layer I guess is closer to what I am trying to say
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Add to the fstab entry ,user=wifeusername
<keylocker> [05/09-14:13:15] < Polt{laptop}> perhaps needs a better dbus implementation I am guessing ?
<keylocker> i dont know
<keylocker> i dont get familiar with nm code yet
<keylocker> my aim today is find if nm can be extended with python
<Polt{laptop}> does anyone know if the new kernel works with the old grub ?
<Polt{laptop}> I reverted the other day
<Polt{laptop}> I have Karmic's latest development branch version but with the old grub since grub 2 won't work on my system with my nvidia card
<Polt{laptop}> luckily though I got everything working really well
<Polt{laptop}> I just need to see if the most recent kernel is supported by that version of grub
<penguin42> Polt{laptop}: I doubt there's an interaction
<penguin42> Polt{laptop}: There really shouldn't be
<Polt{laptop}> so are you saying that it should be supported ?
<Polt{laptop}> I am thinking that it should be supported ... I don't know why grub would affect it really but I didn't know if it could have been because of different kernel source or something
<penguin42> old grub should boot a new kernel fine
<Polt{laptop}> penguin42 that is what I thought also
<Polt{laptop}> I might try it again
<Polt{laptop}> last time it kind of locked up but then again I was booting that kernel with the nvidia setup before anyway so it may work
<Brian__> one thing i noticed with the new 9.10 is you can drag windows above or below the panels in 9.04 the window would just stop at the panel
<Tallken> hallo
<penguin42> hi
<jarkko> hmm, there seems to be some troubles handling the X86Sleep key event in karmic?
<Tallken> :) can anyone tell me if ubuntu-bug is working on Kubuntu Karmic? it here doesn't open any browser, though it collects info
<NoelJB> Polt{laptop}, that's what VMs are for.  I've gotten to the point where after my next clean install, all of my package development will be done in a VM to keep the native enviroment cleaner (lack of easy reverse on apt-get build-dep)
<NoelJB> Tallken, yes, it works.  it also crashes.  I've had both experiences as recently as today.
<jarkko> I can suspend from the menu, but by using Fn-F4 (on thinkpad T61) nothing happens, although xev tells me that the event is emitted.
<NoelJB> Tallken, it worked for me again after I closed all open firefox windows.
<NoelJB> jarkko, really?  Fn-F4 was working for me earlier.  I haven't tried in the past couple of days.
<NoelJB> jarkko, T61p (6457-7WU) with nvidia 185.18.36.  You?
<jarkko> NoelJB: never got it working with karmic, but with hardy it was fine
<NoelJB> jarkko, it WASN'T working with karmic, but it is again for me.
<NoelJB> jarkko, bug 408654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408654 in linux "[karmic][nvidia] Suspend no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408654
<arvind_khadri> what is this ubuntuone all about?
<jarkko> this is T61 with nvidia 185.18.36 as well
<Tallken> I just have Opera & Arora, NoelJB. I know ubuntu-bug worked with Opera on Ubuntu 9.04 or so
<smithna> Hi, I'm trying to get lirc to work in karmic...  however, I can't find/load the modules for my device.  Is there a package (outside of lirc) that needs to be installed?  linux-ubuntu-modules seemed to be that package for Jaunty - is it still for karmic?
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone!
<NoelJB> arvind_khadri, Canonical's branding of additional services.  Considered by some to be controversial due to the use of the Ubuntu name.  The one you're looking at is a shared file thing, like dropbox.
<NoelJB> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<arvind_khadri> NoelJB, how is it useful?
<NoelJB> arvind_khadri, see https://ubuntuone.com/
<arvind_khadri> NoelJB, hmm, got it
<NoelJB> I believe that the next service is going to be a software store, ala the iTunes Store but from Canonical.
<arvind_khadri> i would like it, sans the DRM
<NoelJB> See also: http://en.oreilly.com/oscon2009/public/schedule/detail/8843
<arvind_khadri> has anyone here been successful in setting up grub2 for xen?
<NoelJB> arvind_khadri, I saw some bug reports on that ... see also: http://bderzhavets.wordpress.com/2009/08/31/loading-xen-via-grub2-on-top-ubuntu-karmic-server-alpha-4/
<arvind_khadri> NoelJB, actually, i have kamic and lenny has the xen
<NoelJB> jarkko, I had it working with hardy, NOT intrepid, Jaunty and (now) Karmic.  Intrepid works from the menu, but a bug prevented Fn-F4 from working.
<jarkko> NoelJB: I skipped intrebid, dunno about that. but now, nothing happens from Fn-F4
<NoelJB> jarkko, I just did it here.  Worked fine.
<NoelJB> jarkko, which kernel do you have?  you've already said nvidia 185.18.36.
<jarkko> 2.6.31-9-generic
<NoelJB> I just tested, and am on 2.6.31-9
<NoelJB> OK, which model #?
<Tallken> ok, for the record, added a bug report for kopete disconnecting from MSN with error 800. bug #424925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424925 in kdenetwork "[karmic] MSN disconnects: "MSN: Error: Error code: 800 (Unknown error code)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424925
<jarkko> NoelJB: can I dig out the model number somewhere?
<NoelJB> jarkko, multiple log files have it.  For example, Xorg.0.log should have a "product name is" string
<NoelJB> jarkko, one thing that you may run into, although I don't believe that it should make a difference here, is that Ubuntu totally removed tp_smapi from the karmic kernel.  You must build and install the module yourself.  See http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi, which is out-of-date but useful.  The good news, I suppose, is that because it is NOT there anymore, we no longer have issues putting in a modern version.
<NoelJB> jarkko, this will walk you through it: http://meandmyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/05/getting-hdasp-to-work-on-jaunty.html although I don't know if tp_smapi is making the difference.  It is just the most glaring thinkpad specific thing between us.
<jarkko> NoelJB: ok thanks. will read those soon. didn't find the number yet and got a little busy right now, so I'll get back to this at some point, I hope :)
<pkkm> why Ubuntu 9.10 is in Update Manager?
<NoelJB> pkkm, what do you mean?
<matata>  I had a problem when updating to Karmic, it's not related to specific software, it's system bug, where to report it ? I lost keyboard layout after upgrading !!! any idea ?
<NoelJB> matata, if you go to System->Preferences->Keyboard, and view the Layouts tab, what do you see?
<matata> NoelJB: I'm using LXDE
<NoelJB> ah
<matata> NoelJB: in jaunty I configured the keyboard layout with the ubuntu installer
<matata> so, it was system wide configured for all the environment!
<NoelJB> matata, does the setxkbmap solution you've told others about not work for you with karmic?
<matata> NoelJB: I've told about ?
<NoelJB> matata, was this not you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039107
<matata> NoelJB: oh yes sure, it's me :-)
<matata> NoelJB: it's working in this way
<smithna> 2nd question: I have a touchscreen whose x-axis is reversed...  I've tried swapx setting in the appropriate .fdi file, is there some other way to correct this?
<NoelJB> matata, and have you been following the keyboard changes in LXDE, e.g., http://blog.lxde.org/?p=372 ?
<smithna> bonus points awarded for hints on question 1  :}
<NoelJB> matata, by the way, it appears that there is a new karmic/LXDE build: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=514
<matata> NoelJB: there's no lxpanel-xkb in Karmic :-(
<td123> anyone else have missing icons in the gnome menus?
 * td123 is updating to see if it's been fixed
<NoelJB> matata, it appears that there are some LXDE-specific IRC channels: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/IRC_Chat  you might have better luck with LXDE specific stuff there.
<NoelJB> td123, such as?
<pkkm> NoeIJB: I think non-advanced users shouldn't be able to update to beta
<matata> NoelJB: I think it's Karmic issue, cause in Jaunty I didn't configure LXDE, I configured the system by the installer , so the keyboard layout was everywhere
<Brian__> i installed karmic alpha 5 and when i start my computer the menu pops up and asks what one i want to start as if i had a dual boot setup  how can i make it just start normaly
<cumulus007> Hi, the Software Store application is translated with open permissions on Launchpadf
<NoelJB> Brian__, clean install?  are you just seeing the grub menu?  grub2?
<Brian__> ya  it lists 4 options
<Brian__> normal  safe mode and another
<Brian__> but two of the options are the same
<NoelJB> matata, could you have run into Bug 424854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424854 in ubuntu "[karmic] keyboard variant is lost after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424854
<matata> NoelJB: ok
<NoelJB> matata, might not be that one directly, but one that it links to related to keyboard layout loss.
<matata> NoelJB: it's the most closer issue , thanks
<cumulus007> this is undesirable, because now uncapable translators have the possibility to translate it
<NoelJB> matata, what about bug 401497?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401497 in ubiquity "[karmic]wrong keyboard layout after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401497
 * penguin42 notes he's glad the notifications where they used to be
<td123> NoelJB: basically almost all the icons for gnome's submenus are gone
<NoelJB> td123, not here.
<NoelJB> td123, you mean like System-Preferences, you have no icons?
<penguin42> td123: You can turn them back on under preferences
<penguin42> td123: system->preferences->appearance->interface->show icons in menus
<matata> NoelJB: yes it's nearly  the same with 401497
<td123> penguin42: yup, that fixed it
<matata> NoelJB: I lost the variant after upgrading
<td123> but this is a fresh install, that should have happened, alpha 5 btw
<penguin42> td123: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/407621    apparently someone believes it looks better with out them - I just don't get it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New]
<td123> penguin42: lol, that someone is a fail
<penguin42> td123: Please comment on there as well
<td123> will do
<NoelJB> penguin42, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/407621/comments/13
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New]
<NoelJB> As noted, "even Ubuntu's team is against this change"
<metalf8801> Soes anyone know why Empathy has replaced Pidgin in Ubuntu 9.10? (if this is the wrong place to ask this please tell me where the right place is)
<metalf8801> Does*
<NoelJB> metalf8801, because of the telepathy framework.  considered more important to have a programming framework (tubes), and pidgin was late with voice/video.
<penguin42> NoelJB: It's trivial for the Ubuntu team to default those config options back on; although the problem is apps are starting to have screwed up buttons that don't have icons even when they're turned on
<NoelJB> so those two things pushed against the more mature and functional pidgin.  you can have both.  Fedora did the same as ubuntu.
<NoelJB> penguin42, and I believe from what mpt has written, that turning them off by default is intentional, even though he doesn't like it, to force out into the open any bugs in apps that require the non-default behavior.
<penguin42> NoelJB: I think you only notice the bugs when they are forced on
<Brian__> i really like how good 9.10 feels , i cant really put my finger on it but you can tell its bteer
<NoelJB> penguin42, see comment 17
<Brian__> better
<NoelJB> Brian__, compared to jaunty, at least for me, *anything* is better.  my experience with jaunty has lead me to refer to it as the Vista of Ubuntu.
<Brian__> lol nice
<penguin42> NoelJB: Oh I see for that category of bugs; it's missing a different category though
<NoelJB> I have a few PPAs with important fixes (network management, audio, gpm), but with those, karmic is looking very good.
<BluesKaj> those dudes over at #samba are no help at all ...totally ignored my question, which for networking specialists shouldn't too difficult
<Brian__> where did the compiz menu go it use to be in the admin menu
<NoelJB> Brian__, compiz menu?
<Brian__> ya ya kniow to edit compiz
<NoelJB> Ah, for me it is under System->Preferences.
<NoelJB> you mean ccsm, right?
<Brian__> its not under system pref  for me
<NoelJB> Brian__, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<penguin42> the most serious bug left in Karmic for me is that it's not screenlocking on hibernate
<Trizicus> I'm trying to test the new Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 via LiveCD when it starts to boot up it asks me for login, why is this?
<td123> BluesKaj: remember, they're not getting paid to answer your questions...
 * penguin42 has failed to find anything that documents the hibernate process and hence what should cause the screenlock
<NoelJB> penguin42, I never hibernate so I haven't tried.  I do have it working with suspend/resume, though.  Does it behave differentially for hibernate?
<Trizicus> I'm trying to test the new Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 via LiveCD when it starts to boot up it asks me for login, why is this?
<penguin42> NoelJB: I'm not sure; I very rarely use suspend - I think it's supposed to work the same; it worked fine in Jaunty and before
<Brian__> just hit enter
<NoelJB> penguin42, what do you have under System-Preferences->Screensaver?  I have both checkboxes enabled.
<Trizicus> wont work
<penguin42> NoelJB: Well, ignoring for a minute that I seem to have three screensaver items on that menu; the last one has both tick boxes ticked; activate screensaver when computer is idle, lock screen when screensaver is active
<NoelJB> OK, that's the same as here.  What others do you have?
<NoelJB> penguin42, you're on a laptop?
<penguin42> NoelJB: The others are xscreensaver preference dialogs (I don;'t have it running); yes I'm on a laptop
<penguin42> NoelJB: Although I use it as a desktop; always on AC, with an external display in addition to the internal
<NoelJB> what happens if you close the lid?  what do you have configured?
<Brian__> under synaptic there is a missing recommends filter  in it i have a few apps it recommends i should download them ha
<penguin42> NoelJB: Erm I don't know; I never do it except after I've hibernated!  The action I have listed for When laptop lid is closed is blank screen
<NoelJB> penguin42, same here.  and if I close the lid, when I open it I am prompted to login.
<NoelJB> well, authenticate, not login  :-)
<penguin42> NoelJB: Nod; this always previously worked for me - ctrl-alt-l works for me and gives me a screen lock with password - but I'm not sure how the hibernate action is wired to the screenlock
<penguin42> NoelJB: I expect it might be d-bus or the like
<penguin42> NoelJB: What do you see for ps -eaf|grep saver
<NoelJB> penguin42, /etc/acpi  I believe you can control things by tweaking hibernate.sh if necessary.
<NoelJB> bingo.  I'll bet that's it.
<NoelJB> Brian__, what is it recommending?
<NoelJB> Brian__, and you never responded to whether or not you had compizconfig-settings-manager installed.  Isn't that the control panel you wanted?
<penguin42> NoelJB: I assume there is a config file of some form rather than having to tweak those by hand
<NoelJB> penguin42, fwiw, I have gnome-screensaver
<NoelJB> penguin42, yeah, right.  ;-)
<Brian__> NoelJB: sorrry ya i got it thanks
<BUGabundo> hey
<NoelJB> Brian__, so you have your menu item back?
<penguin42> NoelJB: Same here; what happens for you if you do sudo sh /etc/acpi/lockbtn.sh    for me it does nothing
<Brian__> NoelJB: it was recommending tix    and some pulse audio
<Brian__> NoelJB: yup
<penguin42> hmm
<NoelJB> Brian__, I do have tix, and which pulseaudio is it recommending?
<Brian__> what  is tix
<Brian__> i downkload it but i cant find it
<penguin42> NoelJB: I have 'LOCK_SCREEN=true' in /etc/default/acpi-support
<NoelJB> Brian__, apt-cache show tix  ;-)
<NoelJB> or for the contents, dpkg -L tix
<NoelJB> penguin42, OK
 * penguin42 wonders if there is any way to compare the whole of /etc/defaults to the default ubuntu package contents for those
<Brian__> what is tix though
<penguin42> NoelJB: What did that lockbtn.sh do for you?
<NoelJB> penguin42, sorry, hadn't tried.
<NoelJB> penguin42, nothing by itself.
<penguin42> NoelJB: Hmm OK, same here - I was hoping maybe that should have done the lock
<NoelJB> penguin42, but Fn-F2 works fine
<penguin42> Fn-F2?
<NoelJB> that's the lock key on my thinkpad
<penguin42> ah
<sque> Does anyone know how to install karmic with grub-efi?
<penguin42> sque: No, but have you tried installing the grub-efi package?
<sque> penguin42: should make a normal installation(under bootcamp) and then install grub-efi and try to upgrade boot code?
<sque> I was asking if there is a direct method from installation cd
<penguin42> sque: That would be my guess; but I haven't done it
<penguin42> sque: I suspect it's best to hunt for the real instructions - I assume htere are some somewhere!
<sque> as far as I have read karmic (after june) has all the needed patches for efi, however there are not any detailed instructions (yet)
<penguin42> sque: I know it's using GRUB2 now so maybe hunt for some generic instructions for that - but I'd guess you would hope an installer would figure it out itself!
<NoelJB> sque, does http://blog.christophersmart.com/2009/07/23/linux-on-an-apple-xserve-efi-only-machine/ help?
 * BluesKaj concludes smbfs and cifs in fstab non-default permissions are broken on karmic
<BluesKaj> anyway time to go to the beer store and other essential life -giving errands :)
<penguin42> oh god, the can't print on tuesday bug is wonderful :-)
<sque> NoelJB: I think it will help a lot!
<sque> ty
<penguin42> http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/08/15/bohrbugs-openoffice-org-wont-print-on-tuesdays/
<JanC> old  ;)
<NoelJB> that's quite interesting, especially Jerry W's comments.
<NoelJB> sque, you're welcome :-)
<JanC> NoelJB: those comments are nice indeed, shows that that sort of bugs can be not-funny too (where "Brother printers don't print on Tuesdays when printing from OOo" is the funny kind of bug once it's solved)
<Brian__> jenny w is my sister
<Brian__> jennifer webb
<NoelJB> Brian__, context??
<Brian__> member:identifier:noeljb
<Brian__> :
<Brian__> that's quite interesting, especially Jerry W's comments.
<NoelJB> Jerry, not Jenny.  Gerald (Jerry) Weinberg
<Brian__> oh lol sorry
<Brian__> but i was wondering why do they log aLL of the irc rooms
<NoelJB> Brian__, depends on the room.  the network manager dev room isn't logged as far as I know.
<DKcross> hey amigos!!.. friends any have problems with apport update?
<DKcross> var/cache/apt/archives/apport_1.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<DKcross> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NoelJB> DKcross, I have that installed.
<DKcross> what NoelJB
<DKcross> ?
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: the NM is not OURs :)
<NoelJB> DKcross, I have apport_1.8.2-0ubuntu1 installed.
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, point?  not all irc channels are logged.  some groups do, some groups don't.  that's all I observed.
<penguin42> logging them is useful so that people can find the answers that people have given
<NoelJB> penguin42, I agree.  *I* log them, anyway, in case I need to refer back to stuff.
<penguin42> NoelJB: People sometimes trip down a dataprotection minefield
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: Ubuntu logs most official #s to have proof when discussions of "he said, she said" occurs
<DKcross> :o
<BUGabundo> soo to help DKcross
<BUGabundo> please clear your cache
<DKcross> :o
<BUGabundo> and try changing servers
<DKcross> ok
<DKcross> recomend any?
 * penguin42 gets shocked to find KDE's filemanager allows a / in the filename
<penguin42> it puts %2f in the filename rather neatly
<BUGabundo> DKcross: any _other_ should do it
<BUGabundo> also do $ sudo apt-get clean
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> but what server recomend?
<BUGabundo> any other one close to you ?
<BUGabundo> or Main, if you are not using it
<billybigrigger> DKcross, where do you live?
<DKcross> El Salvador
<BUGabundo> DKcross: also try using aptitude to be sure its not a depencie prob
<DKcross> but i try with the option, the better server for you
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
 * BUGabundo jokes 
<BUGabundo> those that even work?
 * BUGabundo jokes  */
<penguin42> BUGabundo: && is much better than ;
<DKcross> i am trying with sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> don't forget aptitude update first :)
<BUGabundo> since you changed server
<DKcross> BUGabundo,  what is the diference between apt-get and aptitude
<DKcross> sorry but apport have problems
<DKcross> :(
<DKcross> with aptitude too
<BUGabundo> DKcross: can you pastebin the error?
<BUGabundo> !paste > DKcross
<ubottu> DKcross, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> DKcross: both are frontends to APT
<DKcross> ook
<DKcross> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BUGabundo> in my personal opinion aptitude (or at least safe-upgrade) can better handle depencies in a devel cycle
<DKcross> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265760/
<DKcross> BUGabundo,
<Nafai> I need some help tracking down why my wireless won't connect to my router after upgrading to Karmic.  I have an Intel 3945ABG
<Nafai> In particular, I'm seeing this in /var/log/syslog:
<Nafai> nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<BUGabundo> Nafai: what kernel, ubuntu or kubuntu, using NM, or wicd?
<DKcross> BUGabundo,  can you see the problem?
<BUGabundo> looking
<BUGabundo> two things
<BUGabundo> Se configurarán los siguientes paquetes que están ahora parcialmente instalados:
<BUGabundo> one is that
<BUGabundo> it warns you about parcial updates
<BUGabundo> two
<BUGabundo>  * Stopping automatic crash report generation: apport                 /etc/init.d/apport: 24: runlevel: not found
<BUGabundo> soemting is missing in the run levels
<BUGabundo> DKcross: if no one else experiences this , then it's a local prob, where you manually changed something
<BUGabundo> or a very uncommon system setting
<DKcross> :o
<Nafai> BUGabundo: 2.6.31-9, Ubuntu, NM
<BUGabundo> Nafai: can you ask asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam ?
<BUGabundo> thanks
<billybigrigger> what is the name of gnome's bottom panel?
<BUGabundo> panel ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> app launcher is one of the sub panel
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BUGabundo> you have also desktop switcher
<BUGabundo> minimize applet
<BUGabundo> and I have two others
<BUGabundo> commonly seen on my screenshot
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, i can't seem to get the bottom-panel to appear
<BUGabundo> I havnt taken one in a long time :\
<BUGabundo> a tiny bit OT, but any of you guys codes in java, and is interested on a FLOSS project ?
<Dr_Willis> No and.. no? :)
 * Dr_Willis is too busy  hand holding people in #ubuntu lately it seems.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: up for it?
<kklimonda> up for what? my session just crashed :)
<BUGabundo> http://status.net/wiki/BUGabundo/mobileapp
 * kklimonda is reading a backlog
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hard to tell, I haven't had time lately but it may change soon
<kklimonda> brb
<BUGabundo> why is that?
<edoceo> I just did an update, now when booting I get 'out of range pointer 0x400040'
<BUGabundo> that's bad
<BUGabundo> edoceo: what updates did you get?
<edoceo> Karmic stuff from today
<edoceo> I see some other reporters in the forums
<BUGabundo> oooohhhh ooooo hhhhh
<edoceo> Fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258019
<edoceo> Comment #7
<smithna> Hi, I'm trying to get lirc to work in karmic...  however, I can't find/load the modules for my device.  Is there a package (outside of lirc) that needs to be installed?  linux-ubuntu-modules seemed to be that package for Jaunty - is it still for karmic?
<edoceo> For them it was loading a font, I don't know how to get that from the grub command line, change GRUB_TERMINAL
<BUGabundo> edoceo: is this on Launcpad already?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ping you around? seems to be a grub bug
<edoceo> BUGabundo: yep: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/424503
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 424503 in grub2 "Boot fails with Out of Range Pointer error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * BUGabundo goes look at daily updates list
<fagan> Owch
<BUGabundo> grub2 (1.97~beta1-1ubuntu4) karmic; urgency=low
<BUGabundo>   * Move grub-reboot and grub-set-default to grub-$platform, since
<BUGabundo>     grub-common is also used by GRUB Legacy (LP: #424425).
<edoceo> Dang, my fix is to boot and run grub-update but I can't boot :(
<BUGabundo> boot from live cd and chroot
 * edoceo looks for a live cd in the pile of crap I call an office
 * edoceo also notices that we have the same crappy ATI Radeon Mobility video card that everyone else has :(
<fagan> edoceo: I dont have one
<edoceo> I mean everyone who's reporting the same issue as me in bug 424503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424503 in grub2 "Boot fails with Out of Range Pointer error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424503
<fagan> ah
<Tecumseh> I have a quastion about kubuntu karmic and nvidia restricted driver (185). When I installed Karmic alpha 5 from the i386 livecd I get a correctly configured graphics card that is set at a resolution of 1600x1200. For compositing effects I install the restricted driver and now i can't get the resolution higher than 1024x768. According to the hardware information plasmoid my gpu is this: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev
<Tecumseh> a2). How can I configure my setup that it runs on the desired resolution (in my case 1280x1024)?
<BUGabundo> Tecumseh: hi. how recent is that GPU?
<fagan> Tecumseh: I use that driver and the only way to set the resolution is using the nvidia x server settings application.
<fagan> its in system>admin>nvidia x server settings
<Tecumseh> BUGabundo: it's more than 1 year old, it's an onboard GPU
<Tecumseh> fagan: is there still a problem that it doesn't remember the given settings?
<fagan> you need to sudo it to save the xorg.conf file
<BUGabundo> fagan: we don't even need xorg.conf anymore
<fagan> Oh the other thing
<bjsnider> yes we do need xorg.conf
<fagan> I still think of it as that
<Dr_Willis> I got to use the xorg.confto get twinview set up right
<Dr_Willis> and keep gdm to starting onthe proper moinitor
<fagan> and the file is still there
<blue0488> is the new video set up in ubuntu 9.1 going to make it easier to scale screen sizes?
<fagan> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there for me anyway
<BUGabundo> fagan: many users don't have it
<BUGabundo> I have a very simple one
<bjsnider> Technoviking, it's possible your monitor has a broken EDID, which the nvidia blob is currently very picky about
<fagan> nvidia settings has to use it
<bjsnider> sorry, wrong guy
<tecumseh> this gets a bit strange, after running nvidia-settings I got my display set correctly. I go to system-settings to set (force) the dpi settings and x hangs
<fagan> You cant use the system default ones because it doesnt know how to do stuff right.
<alteregoa> is there a  program watchdog for linux?
<edoceo> alteregoa: what do you want to watch?
<taneli> network manager (nm-applet?) is unaware of wireless networks
<taneli> everything works ok, I have good connectivity etc. but nm-applet only shows empty bars and a small x
<taneli> known problem?
<tj83> anyone had problems with network connectivity dropping out randomly?
<edoceo> taneli: tj83: I've had both of those issues with Karmic - but seems to be working OK with today's update (for me at least)
<BUGabundo> taneli: WFM
<taneli> BUGabundo: what's that supposed to mean?
<taneli> edoceo: did an upgrade 1 hour ago, even rebooted, didn't help
<tj83> edoceo, hmm.... i'm up to date.... i manually set my static settings in /etc/network/interfaces and removed network-manager-gnome and since i seem to have this problem worked fine in previous versions
<edoceo> Hmm, well IDK.  Check launchpad?
<tj83> ah, see.... lost it again
<tj83> searching....... i am going to go back to nm-applet and see if remedies
<tj83> is alt+f2 no longer available to run commands?
<tj83> and i know back in jaunty they dropped ctrl+alt+backspace for restarting x..... thats a shame .... wish they would bring that back into Karmic
<guntbert> !dontzap | tj83
<ubottu> tj83: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<BUGabundo> taneli: Works For Me
<tj83> hey, thanks guntbert
<BUGabundo> tj83: you are the second person saying he can't run alt+f2
<BUGabundo> guntbert: that's no longer valid in karmic
<tj83> BUGabundo, well strangely i am almost sure alt+f2 functioned after install... but seems to have vanished indeed
<guntbert> BUGabundo: did they reenable ctrl+alt+backspace by default?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> now its done on udev
<tj83> guntbert, are we sure dontzap is in the repo?
<BUGabundo> trying to locate the wiki page
<BUGabundo> tj83: its not
<BUGabundo> I just said it!!!!
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<BUGabundo> Using GNOME * Get to the  System->Preferences->Keyboard menu. * Select the "Layouts" tab and click on the "Layout  Options" button. * Then select  "Key sequence to kill the X server" and enable "Control + Alt +  Backspace".
<BUGabundo> $ setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<tj83> lets try it :)
<tj83> ty BUGabundo
<guntbert> BUGabundo: thx for the heads up
<penguin42> looks like that worked then :-)
<tj83> works perfect indeed
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> you just killed your session just to prove me right?
<BUGabundo> OH THANKS SO MUCH
<BUGabundo> :)
<guntbert> BUGabundo, tj83: alt+f2 works here (in a VM)
<BUGabundo> here too
<taneli> alt+f2 does not work here
<bucky> works here
<penguin42> alt+f2 gives me a dialog that says 'Could not display run dialog.  Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'
 * penguin42 did do an update earlier but haven't rebooted since, so it could be related to that
<bucky> you could try gnome-do which is an expanded version of alt-F2
<bucky> http://linux.digitalsp.com/2009/07/kde4-alt-f2-equivalent-for-gnome.html
<edoceo> alt+f2 works on xubuntu-karmic (three installs)
<penguin42> do is good
 * penguin42 disappears again
<BUGabundo> DO is EVAN
<NamShub> Hi. I was wondering if it's possible to run Virtual Box in Karmic yet? I try to /etc/initd.vobxdrv start and I get an error. dmesg says: [65115.023566] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<BUGabundo> NamShub: get the proper version, aka 64 bits
<NamShub> err im pretty sure im running in 32 bits
<NamShub> although you left me wondering lol
<bucky> i dont even have /usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade  but my system is pretty updated
<vigo> I have to put the alpha5 onto a CD/USB and load it or can I just upgrade to it?
<BluesKaj> how does one successfully mount a  windows share with cifs/smbfs at boot up using fstab edits ?
<bucky> vigo, from jaunty?
<vigo> bucky: Karmic
<NamShub> but yea, this system is 32 bits so I dont see how I could install the 64 version
<NamShub> vigo: sudo update-manager -d
<vigo> Thank you.
<bucky> vigo just update and upgrade from synaptic or the cli
<BUGabundo> NamShub: ahahaahahahahahah
<BUGabundo> vigo: ??
<vigo> And Thank you
<penguin42> <sigh> Automatic font installation on gnome-terminal is a lot more entertaining when you spout a binary to it
<BUGabundo> vigo: come again?
<BUGabundo> vigo: weren't you running karmic already???
<BUGabundo> you can upgrade via UM
<BUGabundo> or clean install from CD/USB
<penguin42> Grrr - no, I don't want to install the Tagalog font
<vigo> BUGabundo: Yes, I was just testing the CVS or whatnot to better understand if and how they function or integrate.
<BUGabundo> vigo: if you have Karmic you can't upgrade *to* karmic
<BUGabundo> you just _update_
<BUGabundo> bucky: synaptic is a lousy place to do updates on a devel release !
<tj83> anyreason why mplayer and exaile wont play but vlc and flash will play sound?
<penguin42> Does anyone know where the automatic font installer comes from?
<BUGabundo> tj83: long story
<tj83> BUGabundo, lol, hmm i got time is there a work around?
<BUGabundo> I'm telling you don't want to
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> but try to see if they are set to use PA
<BUGabundo> and that noting is hogging the /etc/snd
<vigo> BUGabundo: I did fresh install, yes, just keeping up with the changes as they come down the pipe.
<BUGabundo> you can try killing PA
<BUGabundo> $ killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> and monitor it from pavucontrol
<tj83> BUGabundo,  killing pulse audio wont disable my sound completely?
<BUGabundo> vigo: then update with update manager or aptitude (Cli)
<BUGabundo> tj83: no
<BUGabundo> it autospawn, aka restarts it self
<BUGabundo> every single time
<BUGabundo> I bet you can't kill it, fast enough :)
<tj83> BUGabundo, ah makes some sense being is my syslog flooded with PA restarts and crashes
<vigo> BUGabundo: Terminal. CLI
<vigo> But I will test Synaptic now.
<BUGabundo> vigo: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade a few times a day
<BUGabundo> and eventualy a few
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<vigo> Okee dokee
<BUGabundo> when stuff gets borked
<BUGabundo> please avoid REMOVING lots of files
<BUGabundo> only run full-upgrade when sure its for replacing a depency
<BUGabundo> and if running UM, please DON'T do partial upgrade
<vigo> I just let it run , no purge or rm going on.
<tj83> BUGabundo, is it possible to do away with pulse audio and use something else? what would i use? old skool alsa?
<BUGabundo> please don't
<BUGabundo> PA is in good shape now
<tj83> lol
<BUGabundo> and its easy to support
<BUGabundo> alsa is ...
<BUGabundo> lack of better words
<BUGabundo> .... a mess
<tj83> BUGabundo, well, i have major malfunctions with PA right now
<BUGabundo> file bugs and nag dtchen about it
<tj83> BUGabundo, i get that clicking/popping sound..... google shows known bug but no fixes, and no matter what i have tried so far as you suggest checking the application to see if its set to use PA no sound from mplayer or exaile
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-audio-help
<BUGabundo> been using audio team PPA
<vigo> Thank you kindly, that worked perfectly.
<BUGabundo> and other then sound *always* started muted
<BUGabundo> everything works fine
<BUGabundo> well not everytng
<BUGabundo> Flash stops sound _if_ I pause playback
<BUGabundo> tj83: prob is *every* card has its own probs
<BUGabundo> its not generic
<tj83> flash is all gravy for me.
<tj83> yea i understand the hardware part
<tj83> and that audio help chan.... one other nick :P
<tj83> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) is my hardware
<BUGabundo> you can wait for dtchen to popup
<BUGabundo> he is traveling
<bjsnider> he took a trip on a gemini spaceship?
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-06
<vigo> On other releases there was a Force Quit button in the Main Menu , should I just make one and see if it works?
<tj83> anyone been able to restore evolution backup?
<DKcross> BUGabundo,  hello
<DKcross> any more have this problem with apport?
<DKcross> or is only with me?
<BUGabundo> nops
<BUGabundo> I got it, and its working for me
<BUGabundo> I think , so far, its only you
<BUGabundo> DKcross: try a $ sudo dpkg --configure .a
<penguin42> what problem?
<BUGabundo> DKcross: try a $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DKcross> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265760/
<DKcross> BUGabundo,  now?
<BUGabundo> why not
<DKcross> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<DKcross>  apport
<DKcross>  apport-gtk
<DKcross> and if i purge package?
<ripps> I am so angry at microsoft right now!  http://is.gd/2VA7x
<bjsnider> ubuntu may have hundreds of updates a month
<bjsnider> in whose dreams?
<bjsnider> can't really argue with the other point, since it's completely meaningless.
<ripps> bjsnider: well there are hundreds of updates a month in alpha karmic, but nobody except linux-gurus should be using it anyway
<bjsnider> right, obviously
<ripps> There are probably an average of 20 updates a month for Jaunty, and they are clearely labeled Recommend, Important Security, and Optional... I'm not sure how much clear you can get
<DKcross> :S
<DKcross> i cant install apport
<DKcross> any more have this problem?
<DKcross> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/apport_1.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb: el subproceso script pre-removal nuevo devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<DKcross> i cant remove apport for reinstall
<billybigrigger> apport should already BE installed
<DKcross> yes i know billybigrigger
<DKcross> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265760/
<billybigrigger> english? :P
<mpontillo> DKcross: can you pastebin the output of "sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/apport stop"?
<DKcross> billybigrigger,  sorry
<DKcross> mpontillo,  wait please
<DKcross> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DKcross> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265845/
<DKcross> mpontillo,  the message http://paste.ubuntu.com/265845/
<mpontillo> thanks; looking and comparing to mine
<DKcross> ok thanks
<mpontillo> so I think I see the problem... "runlevel" is likely not in the path (the path does not include "/sbin")... just not sure what script is calling "runlevel"... it's a bit confusing from the "sh -x" output which script is calling it
<mpontillo> DKcross: if you run "echo $PATH | tr ':' '\n' | grep sbin", does "/sbin" show up?
<DKcross> wait
<DKcross> oh man thanks
<DKcross> apport is ready
<mpontillo> got it fixed then? no problem
<DKcross> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splashy/+bug/333823/comments/1
<DKcross> recap
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333823 in splashy "missing dependency to upstart-compat-sysv (dup-of: 369670)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369670 in splashy "[Jaunty] apport crashing with splashy installed" [Medium,In progress]
<DKcross> Recap:
<DKcross> sudo update-rc.d -f apport remove
<mpontillo> ah gotcha, so upstart is not installed on your system so you don't have /sbin/runlevel.
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> i dont know:S
<DKcross> really its problem for me, the diference between runlevel y upstart
<mpontillo> I'm confused. there are a couple of parts to this... (1) 'runlevel' is part of 'upstart' on my system, so /sbin/runlevel is provided by 'upstart', (2) /sbin is in my PATH, and it looks like init scripts assume /sbin is in the path (or otherwise try to sanitize it first?)
<mpontillo> so there are two possibilities: (1) you don't have 'upstart' - and I'm not sure if this is even possible, or (2) your $PATH is incorrect and /sbin/runlevel can't be found (and I'm not sure who is responsible for setting up the $PATH in init scripts)
<DKcross> ah ok
<mpontillo> if you type "runlevel" at the prompt, does it print out the current runlevel? how about if you type "/sbin/runlevel"?
<DKcross> N2
<DKcross> yes /sbin/runlevel = n2
<mpontillo> interesting. if you type it without the /sbin/ in front, does it work?
<mpontillo> my Karmic system does not have "splashy" installed, so now I'm wondering how that changes things...
<DKcross> yes work
<DKcross> i have splashy
<DKcross> i install splashy but
<DKcross> i have problems:s
<DKcross> connection refused
<DKcross> now i know! the problem is because i removed xsplash and usplash
<DKcross> and install splashy
<DKcross> sorry man, my english isn't very well:\
<mpontillo> DKcross: no problem. I tried to fix the problem... do you want to test a version of 'splashy' from a PPA? I think I uploaded it, waiting for it to show up
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> splashy doesn't work
<mpontillo> DKcross: what do you mean? honestly I am not even running it, I just fixed the bug as described in the launchpad bug you described, and the linked forum posts
<DKcross> ohh:o
<DKcross> in ubutuforums?
<mpontillo> yes. https://launchpad.net/~mpontillo/+archive/splashy should have the fix - that is, if you install this version of splashy, you should be able to remove "apport" (or whatever other package) without an issue
<DKcross> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258329
<mpontillo> ahh didn't notice this bug; someone beat me to it ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splashy/+bug/369670
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369670 in splashy "[Jaunty] apport crashing with splashy installed" [Medium,In progress]
<DKcross> mpontillo, then your splashy work in your karmic?
<mpontillo> that guy posted an identical patch, but it looks like none of the "universe" sponsors have approved it...
<DKcross> mpontillo, but now i can remove and upgrade my apport
<DKcross> i fix the problem with the other link
<mpontillo> DKcross: okay. well I don't have splasy installed. but I made a comment on the bug I linked asking if the fix can go in Karmic
<mpontillo> got to go feed the toddler now - afk
<DKcross> sudo update-rc.d -f apport remove
<DKcross> test the splashy:D
<DKcross> then i will add your repos to my source.list
<DKcross> and i will make update..
<DKcross> then i will remove splashy
<DKcross> and install your version?
<DKcross> mpontillo,  yes?
<DKcross> mpontillo,  i am trying with your package
<linkinx64> guys question.....i am trying to connect to a belking router and when i am conecting the router shows an amber light ...... other laptops can do it with no problems
<arvind_khadri> hi, can i switch back to grub legacy?
<linkinx64> guys question.....i am trying to connect to a belking router and when i am conecting the router shows an amber light ...... other laptops can do it with no problems
<linkinx64> ...???
<DWonderly> Is the ubuntu one server down?
<mpontillo> DKcross: yes, then we can verify that the new 'splashy' package does not cause errors with stopping 'apport', etc
<DKcross> mpontillo,  are you there?
<billybigrigger> i'm installing splashy now
<mpontillo> DKcross: hi, just tried to write you but didn't realize that you had left (my client hides joins/parts)
<billybigrigger> 2 of you are having problems with apport crashes?
<mpontillo> DKcross: I wrote, "yes, then we can verify that the new 'splashy' package does not cause errors with stopping 'apport', etc"
<DKcross> yes, but have the same problem
<DKcross> conection refused
<DKcross> you know about this?
<billybigrigger> know about what?
<billybigrigger>  /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<billybigrigger> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<billybigrigger> sweet
<billybigrigger> :) hehe
<DKcross> billybigrigger,  no
<DKcross> "splashy error: conection refused
<billybigrigger> well i can't even get it installed
<DKcross> billybigrigger,  mpontillo  have package that dont have this problem
<mpontillo> DKcross: not sure about the "connection refused" problem. I only tried to fix the "can't stop apport" problem.
<DKcross> https://launchpad.net/~mpontillo/+archive/splashy
<DKcross> billybigrigger,  install this package  https://launchpad.net/~mpontillo/+archive/splashy
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1555719
<mpontillo> damn, this splashy seems like a dangerous package ;) I wouldn't recommend installing it, if it wants to overwrite things in lsb-base ;)
<mpontillo> DKcross: so, how did you get 'splashy' installed in the first place, anyway?
<billybigrigger> yeah, i don't think i'm going to tinker with it too much more :P
<billybigrigger> it will be forced down our throats soon enough
<DKcross> --force
<billybigrigger> hehe
<DKcross> dk@freehost:~$ sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install splashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<billybigrigger> why is splashy so important to you?
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> this package is fubar'd
<DKcross> billybigrigger,  isn't  important
<DKcross> buy i'm trying, u know, only for test...
<mpontillo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-splashy so is this still going to happen for Karmic? I thought there was a UI freeze - dumb question: is "splashy" an exception?
<DKcross> what is UI freeze?
<mpontillo> the guy who owns the spec doesn't have a ppa. was hoping maybe he had a beta version, or something
<DKcross> ohh
<DKcross> you are trying say, that the project is stoped?
<DKcross> "stopped
<mpontillo> I'm not sure. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-August/000609.html this message indicates that only "bugs and polishing" are going to be done for Karmic. it seems like adding "splashy" would be considered larger than a bug fix and/or polishing
<mpontillo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-August/000606.html this message indicates that specs should be either "postponed" or "beta available" for Karmic. but the "splashy" spec is neither
<mpontillo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs?searchtext=splashy
<mpontillo> so yeah I would make an educated guess that testing "splashy" is not going to be too useful to Karmic... but
<mpontillo> *not sure if anyone knows otherwise.
<Polt{laptop}> hey I would purging totem maybe fix it in the new upgrade ?
<Polt{laptop}> like maybe if I purge it and reinstall it ?
<DKcross> mpontillo, thanks for all man!
<mpontillo> DKcross: np
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: you can try that, but it's not clear what you are trying to achieve?
<Polt{laptop}> has anyone found a fix for this error in karmic yet ? " pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated"
<Polt{laptop}> totem keeps doing that
<Polt{laptop}> my other sound works for me
<Polt{laptop}> although I dunno about the sound effects
<Polt{laptop}> I will have to check that again
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: there is a thread here where someone is reporting the same problem; the suggestion was to get some additional data and file a bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232342&page=18
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: you can also try the latest pulseaudio ppa here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<DKcross> i think that karmic koala have more bugs that jaunty alpha5 for example
<QPrime> Jaunty was pretty smooth, but there were major breakages during development with Jaunty.  Now that Karmic is in feature freeze, things will stabilize and get fixed.
<Polt{laptop}> man someone reaaaaaaly needs to fix the audio crackling
<Polt{laptop}> it wasn't doing that before
<Polt{laptop}> sometimes I think it can be fixed by just killing alsa
<Polt{laptop}> I think alsa and pulse are clashing
<Polt{laptop}> that is why sometimes it crackles
<Polt{laptop}> they are both having to get along together pretty much
<Polt{laptop}> and both are wanting to use the same resources probably
<Polt{laptop}> and because of that there is this battle between the two programs
<Polt{laptop}> something needs to be done to let one or the other take over control of sound
<Polt{laptop}> like a failsafe
<Polt{laptop}> and alsa should be the failsafe
<Polt{laptop}> and then pulse should be configured so that if alsa is using some part of memory that pulse acts more like a buffer zone or something with the rest the computer but also eventually code in compatibility for pulse to be like alsa but even more efficient on ram and to use less resources
<Polt{laptop}> I think that would be ideal
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: you mean like this? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg ;)
<mpontillo> for what it's worth, some peoples' workaround is to "sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio" - I'm keeping it installed to try to help with the test effort...
<Polt{laptop}> this looks like a latency issue
<Polt{laptop}> possibly since pulse is trying to juggle all of those things and probably listening for them
<Polt{laptop}> another function should be invokved or something that allows pulse to just drop something and put full focus on something else if need be
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: if you want to make sure pulseaudio always gets enough CPU time, maybe try something like: sudo renice -20 $(pidof pulseaudio)
<mpontillo> (I'm curious if that helps with your latency issues)
<Polt{laptop}> do I have to do that all the time ?
<Polt{laptop}> like every time I login ?
<Polt{laptop}> or should I write a temp script for it ?
<Polt{laptop}> like in the init scripts
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: yes, it only takes effect for the current run of pulseaudio. just something to try for testing, not a permanent solution
<mpontillo> the problem is, pulseaudio gets automatically spawned if it dies. so you'd have to hook into that process to "renice" it each time. could get ugly
<Polt{laptop}> it set the priority to 20
<mpontillo> 20 or -20? (negative values mean the process gets more CPU time.) I got: 7893: old priority 0, new priority -20
<Polt{laptop}> nice
<Polt{laptop}> will this stay permanent ?
<Polt{laptop}> or do I have to set it each time ?
<Polt{laptop}> I set it to -20
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: did it help? again - yes, you would have to set it each time.
<Polt{laptop}> it seems now like it helped
<Polt{laptop}> I will not know for sure until a few moments
<Polt{laptop}> if it doesn't pop and click and garble then it works
<Polt{laptop}> it seems like it is working better
<Polt{laptop}> couldn't I set the audio priority to -100
<Polt{laptop}> or would it go that far ?
<Polt{laptop}> that seems like it would be like 0 latency
<Polt{laptop}> it would give so much more processor time to the sound chipset that it might even be a good audio tweak for Studio 64 users
<Polt{laptop}> kind of to enhance a real time kernel
<Polt{laptop}> it seemed to make it more responsive
<Polt{laptop}> -20 is as low as you can go
<Polt{laptop}> that still isn't bad though
<Polt{laptop}> it almost lasted a whole song without messing up
<Polt{laptop}> songs just don't last
<Polt{laptop}> they play about 3/4 through and then start clicking and popping and garbling
<Polt{laptop}> I just remembered I think this soundcard on this computer goes down to a certain millisecond latency
<Polt{laptop}> probably like 30 or something
<Polt{laptop}> like 30 ms
<Polt{laptop}> I think I got it down to 5 ms awhile back
<Polt{laptop}> I set the priority on 6 and it seems like it hasn't messed up yet
<Polt{laptop}> ok it finished a whole song at 6
<Polt{laptop}> I gave it an extra second for stability reasons
<Polt{laptop}> well extra priority is what I am referring to
<mpontillo> Polt{laptop}: keep in mind that the priorities are relative to all the other processes in your system. for example, if you have pulseaudio and totem competing for CPU usage, if totem runs too often then pulse might get starved and you'd hear the "clicking" (I assume)
<mpontillo> so, the other thing you might try is to run totem at a lower priority  (higher "nice" value) , so that pulse gets a chance to run more often
<mpontillo> hit alt-f2 and run "gnome-system-monitor" and there should be a nice interface where you can adjust the priority of each process
<mpontillo> g
<mpontillo> *sorry for the typo, heh, the odd thing is I can't use alt-f2 on my system any more; it gives me an error. anyway, the point is, in gnome-system-monitor you can right click a process and set its priority
<Polt{laptop}> I still can't get totem to work
<mpontillo> odd - totem works fine for me; in fact I think better than in Jaunty - I never had much luck without an nvidia gfx card though.
<mpontillo> also - on the "nice" values, if you look in gnome-system-monitor you'll notice that all the default "nice" values are 0. that means if you run it at, say, 6, it's still getting less CPU than anything other process on the system
<Polt{laptop}> yeah
<Polt{laptop}> I set it to 15
<Polt{laptop}> it seems to respond well still at 15
<Polt{laptop}> and so far no crashes at 15
<Polt{laptop}> totem is the only thing that just won't run
<Polt{laptop}> it will not play anything
<mpontillo> but, if it's at 15 and everything else is at 0, that means it's not an issue with CPU time, because all the other processes are higher priority - right?
<zer01> hi all
<Polt{laptop}> well possibly the sound card just has latency
<zer01> i'm having a problem with skype and the audio capture on my dell xps m1530
<zer01> its really quiet, almost inaudible
<zer01> anyone here at all?
<mpontillo> zer01: sadly, no one with the cure-all for everyone's sound problems, it seems. you could try the PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<mahfiaz> i configured something wrong and now have Multi_key instead of R_Alt. Any help?
<mpontillo> mahfiaz: System > Preferences > Keyboard, "Layouts" tab - did you try the "Reset to Defaults" button?
<zer01> mpontillo: thanks heaps!
<mahfiaz> mpontillo, thanks
<mpontillo> np * 2
<alteregoa> zeta reticuli
<alex___> I recently updated to Karmic and now VLC does not diable the screensaver while playing videos. Anyone know a fix?
<alteregoa> yeah disable the screensaver its worthless
<alex___> I have kids, the computer is in the living room and I don't like the3m mashing the keyboard when I am not there.
<alex___> So that is not really an option.
<alteregoa> lol
<Dr_Willis> disable the screensaver?
<alteregoa> whatever the fnord said: baru harmaudu
<alex___> you know, when you are playing a video the screensavfer will not turn on.
<Dr_Willis> yes.. just disable the screensaver competely.
<cwillu> ...while the movie is playing...
<Dr_Willis> disable the screensaver totally, competely. using the screensaver settings. :)
<alex___> well that is ok for me but why doesn't VLC do it for me? Surely it is anoying to have to do it manually?
<Dr_Willis> never noticed.. havent tried.. havenet heard of anyone else with the issue
<alex___> Or do you know a CLI method to enable, disable screensaver?
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report. thats whats alpha testing  is all about.
<alex___> okok. I'll file a bug.
<DKcross> can i, install plymouth on karmic koala?
<Dr_Willis> !info plymouth
<ubottu> Package plymouth does not exist in karmic
<DKcross> https://launchpad.net/~plymouth-dev/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> do they have karnic packages in that ppa repo?
<Dr_Willis> add the repos like they say.. and see if they do i guess...
<Dr_Willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/plymouth-dev/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,  yes
<DKcross> i have the repos,now
<alteregoa> alex: compile vlc with svn
<Dr_Willis> nice to see a new vlc version in 9.10  :) now everyone will be happy the video is back embeded in the main window
<aboSamoor> no sound when playing youtube in firefox after the last updates of PulseAudio
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. havent noticed.. let me check
<SoftVision> hi what is the path for the configuration file for grub2?
<alteregoa> menu.lst?
<alteregoa> _/boot/grub
<SoftVision> there is no such file
<durt> SoftVision, called grub.cfg
<SoftVision> durt: thanks, got it.
<Dr_Willis> grub 2 has its own config files that you SHOULD edit.. and some you DONT edit
<SoftVision> strangely it didnt detect windows for me
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/default/grub   and /etc/grub.d    are where teh ones you want to edit are
<Dr_Willis> you do NOT want to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<durt> that might be why grub.cfg reverts to default every time the package is upgraded :)
<Dr_Willis> durt:  yes... you  are missing a BIG warning about grub2 :)
<Dr_Willis> grub2 basics  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<SoftVision> what do I want to edit then?
<SoftVision> oh ok
 * Dr_Willis looks up. :)
<Dr_Willis> in grub.cfg --> #
<Dr_Willis> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<Dr_Willis> :)
<SoftVision> got it.
<durt> thanks, actually spent alot of time a few days ago looking for good grub2 docs.
<Dr_Willis> theres the grub2 docs.. then thres configuring grub2 in ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if the use of the /etc/default/grub stuff is ubuntu speciric or not
<SoftVision> this doesnt make sense
<SoftVision>  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d dont look anything like menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> The files in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d are read/parsed to generate the proper grub.cfg
<SoftVision> so how am I supposed to add another operating system?
<Dr_Willis> its not a menu.lst they are actually scripts
<Dr_Willis>  From reading the README file it says..........
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/grub.d/README
<Dr_Willis> For example, you can add an entry to boot another OS as
<alteregoa> gorgs work great
<Dr_Willis> 01_otheros, 11_otheros,
<Dr_Willis> I got a windows vista entry in the '30_otheros' file..
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit 30_otheros
<SoftVision> I don't get it. Do I have to make a file in /etc/grub.d called 01_windows?
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f62b7d641
<Dr_Willis> the readme says use 11+ for those OTHER os  enetries.
<Dr_Willis> not 01
<Dr_Willis> The files are parsed in order to gerneate the grub.cfg
<SoftVision> I have windows xp on root(1,1)
<Dr_Willis> so edit the example i pasted..
<SoftVision> what do I name the file?
<SoftVision> 11_windows will do right?
<Dr_Willis> mine is called  30_otheros
<Dr_Willis> that puts it at the end of the grub menus
<Dr_Willis> and from what i am reading at the docs..
<Dr_Willis> When "update-grub" or "update-grub2" is executed, Grub 2 will search for linux kernels and other Operating Systems. What and where is looks is based on the files contained in /etc/grub.d folder.
<Dr_Willis>     * 10_linux searches for installed linux kernels.
<Dr_Willis>     * 30_os-prober searches for other Operating Systems.
<Dr_Willis> that 30_os-prober is spposed to find/auto add other os;s from what i gather.
<SoftVision> ok so 30_windows should directly put it at the bottom right?
<Dr_Willis> if you just run 'sudo update-grub2' thenit might auto-see/add your windows os
<Dr_Willis> the fact its on hd1,1 might be confuseing it.
<SoftVision> yeah it found it
<Dr_Willis> so all you had to do was run 'update-grub' :)
<SoftVision> lol yeah
<SoftVision> thanks a lot Dr_Willis. :-)
<SoftVision> cya.
<Dr_Willis> Time to make a new alis to point people to the grub2 basics page.
<Dr_Willis> *** Grub2 Basics (YES go read it!) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tgpraveen> to all those using ubuntu 9.10\
<tgpraveen> can you send/ receive files via bluetooth to any device?
<tgpraveen> using the gnome-bluetooth which is installed by default out of the box
<locker1> does the kubuntu alpha 5 make a good impression?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu works decently well here
<Dr_Willis> If you like kde :)
<Dr_Willis> Im so used to gnome - i find parts of it.. odd.
<locker1> gnome is too, yes, old and lame :)
<locker1> kde 4.3 looks good, but i wasn't really happy with kde&ubuntu in the past...
<locker1> let's try it..
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu got some tweaking/loving this time around it seems
<Dr_Willis> http://www.osnews.com/story/22113/Kubuntu_Gets_Some_Love
<locker1> and i heard there were problems with ext4 and kde because of some files which are always rewritten
<locker1> is this bug or other ext4 bug solved?
<tgpraveen> has the bootscreen changed at all after that initial change in alpha 4/5
<tgpraveen> that one doesn't look so good imho jaunty was better
<tgpraveen> though the mockups are so good
<tgpraveen> wonder when thye will implement that
<pcbuilder97> any body installed 9.10  had issue with floppy drives running all the time???
<alteregoa> i'm  a paranoid spangloid
<alteregoa> my dual 5 1/4 and 3 1/2 do not run all the time builder
<polter> can anyone in here tell me how to edit /debian/rules for the ffmpeg-sources to build with support for non-free codecs?
<polter> where do I put the option I want to configure it with? there's a file called conffile or something like that, that contains a lot of options, but where do I put the stuff I want in it?
<alteregoa> polter i just added the svn
<alteregoa> now i can play almost anythin with ffmpeg
<polter> well. I want to build a deb-package, so I thought I would just apt-get source it, edit the build rules, then manage it through apt
<polter> and apparently the source file is broken because I get errors the stem from the original rules
<alteregoa> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg/Kompilieren
<polter> sorry I don't know german
<polter> but hey, I'll try the instructions anyway
<alteregoa> maybe its english if you google it
<polter> it's ok.. I can probably work out what it say.. german and swedish aren't so different
<alteregoa> eller eek sprek irclish
<polter> ok now I totally don't know what you're saying :)
<alteregoa> me too
<alteregoa> vi är alla gothons
<alteregoa> yeah i have to watch the new wiki movie
<Michalxo> hello! anyone using GAJIM?
<Michalxo> I can't hear any sound from gajim, anyone having similar bug?
<alteregoa> gajim?
<alteregoa> wtf is gajim?
<BUGabundo> an IM client
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: check its output
<BUGabundo> make sure its using Pulse Audio
<BUGabundo> and (install) and open PavuControl
<BUGabundo> to see if gajim is outputing anything
<Michalxo> hasn't karmic already got pavucontorl?
<Michalxo> that default one?
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<Michalxo> no, it's different a bit..
<Michalxo> don't see any error concerning PA in gajim :-/
<Michalxo> I think it used to use aplay -l for playing, but now there;s nothing ;_/
<BUGabundo> if its using aplay then it's a bug
<BUGabundo> it should be using system sound server
<BUGabundo> in this case PA
<Michalxo> ok, thanks :)
<polter> isn't "./configure --prefix=/home/$USER/ffmpeg" supposed to work? it tells me the folder doesn't exist, which it does
<polter> I can't seem to figure it ouy
<polter> out
<robin0800> BUGabundo: know anthing about the grub 2 recent bug
<BUGabundo> robin0800: only what I've read here
<robin0800> polter: try sudo
<BUGabundo> about ati and remote pointers
<BUGabundo> polter: does that bin even exist there???
<polter> BUGabundo, what do you mean?
<polter> I created all the necessary folders
<BUGabundo> there's no exectable called ffmpeg on any user account
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<polter> DOH!
<polter> I just pasted all the option without actually writing ./configure :D
<polter> damn it
<BUGabundo> lololol
<polter> hehe, yeah.. that'a  fail
<Grantbow> probably an faq but I couldn't find it using google or launchpad searches.  Latest karmic, firefox 3.5 & flashplugin-nonfree - how can I watch youtube videos?  It keeps saying I need to install flashplugin.
<BUGabundo> have you restarted FF ?
<BUGabundo> 32 bits or 64 ?
<Grantbow> 32 bits, yes I've restarted
<BUGabundo> Grantbow: about:plugins
<BUGabundo> is it there?
<Grantbow> no, and I've tried several things to make it appear there but nothing has worked so far
<penguin42> hmph, all my panels seem to have swapped monitors on that reboot
<polter> I'm giving up on ffmpeg now.. it breaks when it gets to compiling matroska support
<Grantbow> ~/.mozilla/firefox/xakl51nz.default/pluginreg.dat shows it's finding the libflashplayer.so plugin after finding several libtotem plugins
<polter> Grantbow, remove gnash or swfdec if you got those installed
<Grantbow> neither gnash nor swfdec are installed
<Grantbow> thanks for the ideas
<polter> Grantbow, I know I've had to create a symbolic link to flashplugin.so (or whatever it's called) in some folder of Firefox's under /usr/share
<Grantbow> flashplugin-nonfree is version 10.0.32.18ubuntu1, the latest
<polter> check /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<polter> if there's some flash-plugin there
<Grantbow> polter, I have done that I'll double check it
<penguin42> Grantbow: Are you on 32bit or 64?
<Grantbow> penguin42: 32 bit
<penguin42> hmm should be the easy case
<Grantbow> polter: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2009-09-06 03:57 libflashplayer.so -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Grantbow> that should be right
<Grantbow> I think
<Grantbow> polter: that was from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<polter> yeah I guess that looks right. I haven't messed around with flashplugin for a while
<Grantbow> thanks for trying, good ideas to double check what I've been looking at
<Grantbow> I feel like I'm on the right track but I'm missing something somehow - I'll find it eventually
<penguin42> Grantbow: Although not very scientific, have you tried removing EVERYTHING flash related - every last bit; and reinstalling the flashplugin-nonfree?
<penguin42> and delete the pluginreg.dat in your profile before reinstalling
<Grantbow> penguin42: apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer ?  I tried that.  I haven't tried messing with the pluginreg.dat yet.
<penguin42> Grantbow: Do that purge, but also go round and find any symlinks or stuff left around, clear those out
<penguin42> Grantbow: I'd also do that pluginreg.dat - move it out of the way
<Grantbow> penguin42: kk, thanks
<penguin42> If that fails, sacrifice a chicken
<Grantbow> that was my next thought, lol
<Grantbow> penguin42: THAT'S IT! (in Charlie Brown Fashion) moving the pluginreg.dat out of the way fixed it. Thank you!
<penguin42> no problem; I think it's like a cache that sometimes gets out of sync
<Grantbow> it was in there before but didn't work
<Grantbow> now it does
<penguin42> you can put the chicken away for next time you have to fix printing
<Grantbow> printing was earlier today and I appended to the bug!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/417977
<BUGabundo> penguin42: :D
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 417977 in cups "Since last karmic cups update printer will not connect to cups" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * penguin42 checks - nope, not a Tuesday
<Grantbow> Thanks everyone for the help!
<penguin42> np
<BUGabundo> penguin42: *best* bug so far
<qlhm> hi, i' m testing karmic alpha 5 and having the following problem with grub2 in lvm2 partitions as / :
<qlhm> # grub-probe -t device /
<qlhm> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<BUGabundo> grub-probe is having lots of prob recently
<BUGabundo> hang on a bit
<Newbee> hello everybody
<Newbee> I have kubuntu 9.10 alpha 5 and I don't know how to make the network manager applet to connect to a wlan whose SSID is not visible.
<tgpraveen> has the bootscreen changed at all after that initial change in alpha 4/5
<tgpraveen> that one doesn't look so good imho jaunty was better
<tgpraveen>  though the mockups are so good
<__Dragon__> can anyone help me out with this sound problem on 9.10?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi, I'm having troubles connecting (via android sdk) to my htc magic. I've did it before, but I've just installed karmic alpha 5, and now I can't remember which of the many udev rules suggested actually worked for me last time
<qlhm> hi, does anyone have seen this grub2 problem in lvm2 partitions in karmic a5, and have any idea on the cause?
<qlhm> # grub-probe -t device /
<qlhm> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<ChrisBuchholz> Anyone knows which might work with karmic?
<ChrisBuchholz> I've tried them all, i guess, but none of them workes
<qlhm> my /proc/mounts contains /dev/disk/by-uuid/c5bffbe1-6968-4eee-a800-8346df56459a / btrfs rw,relatime 0 0
<qlhm> and /dev/disk/by-uuid contains lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  20 2009-09-06 12:11 c5bffbe1-6968-4eee-a800-8346df56459a -> ../../mapper/vg0-os0
<qlhm> and /dev/mapper actually contains brw-rw----  1 root disk 252,  0 2009-09-06 12:11 vg0-os0 as expected.
<nperry> ChrisBuchholz: bear with me two mins, ill be able to help
<ChrisBuchholz> nperry: sure, no problems
<nperry> ChrisBuchholz:  Way i did it was like this gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules then put SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666"
<nperry> Works fine for me
<ChrisBuchholz> i'll try that
<nperry> But thats on my dream not to sure if SYSFS will be different :s
<ChrisBuchholz> actually, i'm quite sure it's the same for magic - of what i remember anyways
<ChrisBuchholz> nope, didn't work either, on fortunately
<ChrisBuchholz> i remember having lots of problems on jaunty too, but then i found one that worked
<ChrisBuchholz> now i can't find it again
<nperry> then  /etc/init.d/udev reload - disconnect both sides of cable the re-plugin
<ChrisBuchholz> hmm
<ChrisBuchholz> * Reloading kernel event manager...                                            No /sbin/udevd found running; none killed.
<nperry> sudo :P
<ChrisBuchholz> oh, sure!:D
<ChrisBuchholz> still no luck
<nperry> What the reload or the adb?
<ChrisBuchholz> adb
<nperry> Are you adb kill-server
<nperry> then adb start-server
<ChrisBuchholz> yes
<ChrisBuchholz> still no luck
<nperry> what does adb devices outpit?
<nperry> *output
<ChrisBuchholz> i remember using 90-android.rules instead of 51 last
<ChrisBuchholz> nothing at all
<ChrisBuchholz> the same problem i had last time
<ChrisBuchholz> but then i tried a lot of different lingus' and at last, one worked
<nperry> http://bzed.de/posts/2009/05/howto_set_android_developer_device_permissions_with_udev/
<nperry> This uses 90, but such a farst way around it, what i said worked first time for me!
<nperry> ah ChrisBuchholz  for th
<ChrisBuchholz> huh?:D
<nperry> chmod a+rx /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<ChrisBuchholz> i'll try that:P
<nperry> Just another suggestion, i followed a guide on XDA Devs for it
<nperry> tbh for weeks before i discovered it, i was sudo adb start-server
<nperry> Which I had no problems with
<ChrisBuchholz> still nothing, i'm afraid
<nperry> Meh, sorry - Out of ideas for tha
<nperry> s/tha/that
<ChrisBuchholz> thanks for the help anyways:P
<nperry> It all worked for me first time, dunno if its because its a magic
<nperry> Maybe drop by in #android or #android-root
<ChrisBuchholz> nperry: thanks, i'll try that
<ChrisBuchholz> yeah, i got it working
<nperry> Ah great :)
<ChrisBuchholz> i just changed 51 to 90 and SYSFS to ATTRS
<ChrisBuchholz> and then it pupped up
<ChrisBuchholz> thanks for your time, nperry ;)
<nperry> Not a problem!
<Michalxo> anyone able to see this?  http://www.atdhe.net/7565/watch-fia-wtcc-oschersleben- ?
<Michalxo> I think there is some flash problem...
<Michalxo> a friend of me is able to see it in Vista,... and another on arch none.. same as me. :-/
<Michalxo> not +1 question.. sorry
<penguin42> Michalxo: It doesn't seem to work in Chromium+flash10 on karmic
<Michalxo> interesting :-(
<Michalxo> not in whole linux probably :-/
<Blade> Hey can someone please help me, i installed Xubuntu yesterday and updated it today, i restarted it and now i'm stuck on the GRUB menu
<penguin42> Blade: does it give you any errors?
<Blade> well there's 6 different options for me to choose from, there's the 2 memory tests
<Blade> and the 2 diff versions of ubuntu (each with a recovery mode)
<Blade> the 2 ubuntu versions i see are:
<Michalxo> penguin42, any thoughts about how to make it run? :-
<penguin42> Michalxo: No
<Michalxo> so problem pure in falsh, right?
<Blade> 2.6.31-9-generic and 2.6.30-8-generic
<penguin42> so what happens when you pick 2.6.31-9-generic?
<Blade> when i select "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-9-generic"
<Blade> then it says
<Blade> "Booting 'Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-9-generic' "
<Blade> error: Unknown argument `--no-floppy'
<Blade> Failed to boot default entries.
<Blade> Press any key to continue..._
<penguin42> weird
<Blade> thats it
<Blade> ye
<penguin42> ok, well I think it gives you an option to hit 'e' to edit doesn't it ?
<Blade> yes it does
<penguin42> so select the 2.6.31-9-generic and hit e to edit, see if you can see the --no-floppy anywhere and remove it
<Blade> all that i see is "set quiet=1"
<Blade> O.o
<penguin42> oh
<Blade> ye, wat should it say?
 * penguin42 guesses this is a grub2-ism that I haven't looked at before
<Blade> =/
<penguin42> the examples I can find in launchpad seem to suggest the --no-floppy is part of a 'search' line associated with a menu entry as opposed to a kernel flag itself
<Blade> penguin42, do u know of anywhere where i might be able to get help on this?
<penguin42> no, sorry I'm still on 1
<Blade> is there some way for me to move back to 1?
<Blade> i'm a newbie when it comes to linux
<penguin42> I guess you could install 1 - but it might just be better to fix that; I doubt it's a particularly big screw up
<Blade> how would i be able to install it? =/
<Blade> penguin42, niether of i know how to fix the problem, so do u know how i can go back to grub1?
<penguin42> I've installed Grub1 in the past - but I don't know how to do it in a way which will leave you with a booting xubuntu based on your current install - my bet is that the best way is to use the edit feature to fix whatever the issue is, but that will need someone who knows grub2 better than me
<Blade> meh
<Blade> thanks for ur help buddy
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Blade> i guess i'll keep wondering around google
 * penguin42 goes afk for a while
<BluesKaj> google what issue , Blade?
<Blade> let me pm u rather
<BluesKaj> bummer, I couldn't help
<BluesKaj> still trying to come back to life ..gulping coffee
<Michalxo> pulseaudio is crashing again...
<tj83> Michalxo, join the club same problem here
<Michalxo> pulseaudio assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/pulseaudio: corrupted double-linked list: <address>
<tj83> Michalxo, what log did you pull that from?
<Michalxo> well it's bug
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+filebug/A0tf0GmTUQbNzJxvJzdVBNHWLsh
<tj83> from syslog : Sep  6 10:03:10 quad rtkit-daemon[3541]: Warning: Reached burst limit for user '1000', denying request.
<tj83> i get this repeating over and over
<Michalxo> heh
<Michalxo> sadly, PA is still a piece of ** :(
<Michalxo> 1,5 years and still bugging :(
<tj83> Michalxo, is that URL you gave a link to the bug? i just get get the "report a bug" page
 * tj83 goes to smoke brb
<aboSamoor> does anyone have problem with pulseaudio and flash ? here, I don't have sound when playing youtube !
<aboSamoor> Michalxo: I feel that programming pulseaudio is like going to the moon !
<Michalxo> tj83, yes.. I thought it will list the similar bugs.. around 10 same :)
<Michalxo> aboSamoor, I have opposite :D
<Michalxo> but only in 1 stream.. else works fine :-/
<Michalxo> aboSamoor, try searching the launchpad bugs... I think this bug is very common ;)
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor, I purged pulseaudio and my sound probs went away :P
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj: The idea of using karmic to help ubuntu by reporting bugs, once it is released and the prbs are not fixed I will purge it ;)
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor, the sound server falls back to the kernel module in most cases cuz it has the drivers ...well maybe the devs should purge it too cuz the probs with PA just keep mounting
<tj83> what about just disabling PA? something we can use till the bugs get worked out? everything else seems relatively stable.
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj: I am really shocked why creating a sound system is hard ! according to my readings this is  not a challenge for science and at least not NP problem !!!
<aboSamoor> tj83: skype 2.1 does not have other than pulseaudio in the sound options !
<tj83> aboSamoor, ah i see, well as i dont use skype much, i could wait till PA gets whipped into better shape.
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor, now relying totally on PA is a big mistake
 * penguin42 is now using chromium as his main browser
<BluesKaj> skype for linux devs should be taken to task for that
<aboSamoor> penguin42: chrome does not have feeling luck in the address bar :(
<penguin42> it's fast and flash doesn't seem to crash in it as much as it does in ff
<aboSamoor> penguin42: LOL, sound for flash is working chromium
<penguin42> sound in flash has more to do with blackmagic and incantations
<BluesKaj> been using chromium for 2 mos now , and it's become my default browser
<aboSamoor> chromium seems robust browser but it lacks many features
<BluesKaj> all the media plugins in chromium work very well, very few pages crash or freeze FF3.5 was worse in that regard
<penguin42> there are some things that bug me - but stability is a big one for me
<BluesKaj> the bookmark toolbar setup is a bit different ,but manageable
<BluesKaj> aka bookmarksbar
<penguin42> yeh, I'm missing a home button - but I just added a google button to the tool bar and that does
<BluesKaj> penguin42, you can add the home button in options/basic/show home button on toolbar
<penguin42> ooh, hadn't noticed that - thanks!
<BluesKaj> :)
<penguin42> the only annoying thing is having to start it with --enable-plugins; I've added that to my panel button
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/ ' then ' chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<BluesKaj> penguin42, open /etc/chromium-browser/default , make sure last line is : CHROMIUM_FLAGS=""--enable-plugins
<penguin42> ah ok
<BluesKaj> that fix is right from the #chromium devs
<penguin42> the one thing I'd like to change is that it seems to prefer it's 'other bookmarks' tab on the right - and that right is a wrong
<vlt_mob> Hello. I installed ubuntu karmic, plugged in a usb webcam and started xawtv. I can see the captured image for about 10 seconds, then only the first 16 or 20 columns of pixels on the left. http://pastebin.com/f20792d61 shows the syslog events when plugging in the cam and when starting xawtv. When the image goes dark nothing is written there. Any idea?
<penguin42> that syslog looks ok
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah it's a bit quirky but I'm becoming accustomed :)
<pc> I just upgraded to 9.10 alpha 5 and I can't connect to my wifi. What can I do?
<vlt_mob> When restarting xawtv the image is still cropped. Plugging the device to another usb port "resets" something and I can see an image for 10 seconds again.
<penguin42> vlt_mob: Do you have something which records the camera output? I'm just wondering if the problem is the camera or the thing that's displaying it
<vlt_mob> penguin42: What could I use for recording the output?
<penguin42> not sure, but I bet there's something for webcams to do that
<BluesKaj> pc, there are some networking probs with some wifi cards ..do an iwconfig ,and pastebin the output if any
<pc> BluesKaj: ESSID is nothing ("") and wlan0 isn't associated with any network.
<BluesKaj> pc, you had the wifi working ok in jaunty , right ?
<pc> BluesKaj: Yes
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: Its a wpa-psk, and I had no probs with jaunty. The problem must be some change in networkanager
<BluesKaj> well, I've been using wicd as my wifi network manager on 3 linux machines and 2 are karmic , so I've been recommending wicd as an alternative to the default network manager ..received some flak over this but I beleive ppl should know about it
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: Ok, I could give it a try.
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: it's deb http://apt.wicd.net karmic extras, right?
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: How can I donwload the package on this machine (I'm in jaunty in another pc) ?
<BluesKaj> wicd works on wpa-psk andwpa2 , and all of the encryptions actually ...http://www.wicd.net
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, make sure you canonical partner debs and third party repos are enabled
<BluesKaj> if you want to take the cli, aptitude or apt-get route
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: I have enabled them, but the prob is that I'm on jaunty on another machine, and I can't conect to any network on my pc with karmic. So, how can I get the debs?
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: Maybe from ppa?
<penguin42> alexandernst: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd/download
<penguin42> oh substitute karmic in there
<alexandernst> s/jaunty/karmic, yes :)
<alexandernst> Thanks penguin42
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, sorry i was replying to an important email , yes penguin42 's suggestion is a good one
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: np ;)
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: I had to remove network-manager. Then I installed it and now it says that it can't connect to dbus interface.
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, are you in 'preferences' ?
<alexandernst> Yes
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: I already set as default WiCD
<BluesKaj> does it see nay networks ?
<BluesKaj> any
<alexandernst> I cant even start it.
<adam7> alexandernst: can you /etc/init.d/wicd start ?
<alexandernst> 1sec, Ill try that
<alexandernst> Ah, I think I know wha't s the problem. I'm missing pynotify
<alexandernst> Could be that?
<vlt_mob> penguin42: I installed fswebcam and used the --loop option to save several images to the fs. The images get cropped now after about 45 captured images.
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, alt+f2 wicd in the textbar
<adam7> alexandernst: you don't need pynotify, it's optional
<penguin42> vlt_mob: OK so what that tells me is it's the webcam and not the thing displaying it
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: It tries to start, it asks me for root passwd and then crashes saying that it can't connect to dbus
<penguin42> vlt_mob: I think you need to file a bug on that, probably on the kernel since I'm assuming it's the device driver
<vlt_mob> penguin42: Ok
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, try this : wicd-client
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: same
<alexandernst> (already tried)
<BluesKaj> gonna look around bbiab
<alexandernst> ok
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, dunno if this will help , open system/settings/advanced/Hardware/Network management backend , move wicd to the top ,if listed
<alexandernst> I did that already :(
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> which wifi card , alexandernst
<alexandernst> I'm with rt61pci driver
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, this is somewhat drastic but it might work for you if you decide to use wicd : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-604534.html
<alexandernst> 1sec, I'll read it.
<alexandernst> BluesKaj: Tried that too. There is a bug with my hardware config and I cant use monkey driver.
<alexandernst> s/bug/conflict
<alexandernst> It makes so weird kernel panic
<BluesKaj> the only thing i cansuggest right now is try to solve the default network manager problem , didn't realize you have bug with atheros cuz use the same one on our laptop with wicd
<adam7> alexandernst: did you look at wicd's log file in /var/log/wicd/ ?
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, you could ask over at #wicd , they are very helpful
<alexandernst> adam7: I'll have a look, 1sec. BluesKa: Yes, I should ask there :/
<piquadrat> Hi! I have problems adding openoffice extensions through the extension manager in Karmic. When I click "Add" and choose a downloaded extensions, an error dialog says "The operation on file:/path/to.oxt was started with an invalid parameter"
<BluesKaj> adam7, I see you're over at #wicd too , glad you're here to help , cuz I'm puzzled
<adam7> BluesKaj: I'd like to see the log file
<BluesKaj> right
<arand> Has anyone heard any news on whether they're sticking with this current upate notification scheme in KK and onwards?
<adam7> arand: I believe they are, if you mean the one where they don't show the icon in the panel
<arand> adam7: yea, and the popup. Ok, well, lost case then.
<adam7> arand: there is a gconf key you can change
<adam7> that will switch the old behavior back
<arand> adam7: I'm very aware of that.
<adam7> arand: ok
<arand> But it's just the fact of ayatana going against what seems like the whole community, for no benefit, but ubuntu is partly canonical I guess...
<BluesKaj> plasma crashes almost every time kate is opened here
<BluesKaj> it recovers ok ,but it's annoying
<alexandernst> adam7: It was some kind of weird tricky bug in policity kit... wicd wasn't able to get access to my card because of permission probs. I had to manually allow the access. And now I'm able to connect :)
<alexandernst> Really thanks!
<alexandernst> Thanks to you too BluesKaj :)
<alexandernst> I'll stay with wicd until network-manager gets more stable.
<BluesKaj> alexandernst, cool , glad to hear that :)
<aboSamoor> how can I downgrade pulseaudio to  1:0.9.16~test5-0ubuntu2 which was publish on the 25th of August ?
<penguin42> try apt-get install pulseaudio=1:0.9.16~test5-0ubuntu2
<arand> my oh my... I wonder what this means: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/UpdateIssues#Progressively%20intrusive%20update%20notifications%20upon%20time
<danbhfive> arand: it looks better than it is now, doesn't it?
<penguin42> arand: It looks rather complicated - but I think the idea is to bug people more if they don't update and less if they do
<penguin42> arand: I think the other thing it's saying is that for someone who uses their machine rarely the process of updating can consume a relatively large chunk of that time
<NoelJB> Anyone know if something like bug 422234 needs to be sponsored, or if the maintainers will get a round tuit?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422234 in vinagre "vinagre crashed with signal 5 in vinagre_utils_get_builder()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422234
<penguin42> NoelJB: If it says fix released I guess that's good
<penguin42> NoelJB: You could ask on #ubuntu-motu if anyone can help push it along, but as I read it the fix on the gnome bug tracker was only released about a week ago
<NoelJB> penguin42, as the upstream author commented, it has been fixed upstream for almost two weeks.
<NoelJB> Ok, we'll split the difference :-)
<NoelJB> penguin42, I don't think it is MOTU (q.v., apt-cache show vinagre)
<penguin42> NoelJB: They might still be able to gently know how to push it along
<NoelJB> penguin42, the current version should never have been released.  Fundamentally broken.  The most cursory test would have shown that the current release has zero functionality.
<BluesKaj> there goes that overused word again
<NoelJB> BluesKaj, which word?  test?
<penguin42> ah - release?
<BluesKaj>  functionality
<penguin42> NoelJB: I'm not sure of the exact circumstances of that package; but some package testing never hurts - you'd hope for some automated stuff by now
<NoelJB> BluesKaj, it loads.  beyond that, nothing.  try to exercise its basic function, and it terminates with an error.
<NoelJB> penguin42, do you know where Ubuntu lists its bug categories?  This one is listed as medium, which I think is well low.
<danbhfive> isn't gnome not yet final?  I thought it wasn't final till ubuntu beta
<penguin42> NoelJB: No, I could swear I've seen one though
<NoelJB> OK, MOTU said to subscribe Ubuntu Main Sponsors, so I've done that.
<Polterge|st> audio is working for me now pretty well it seems like but totem will not play anything and neither will rhythmbox and I think that is a gstreamer padding problem or something
<knittl> hm. am i the only one that thinks flat volume sucks?
<knittl> can i disable it?
<Polterge|st> most everything else works for me though except for that and I cannot disable nautilus to drawing the desktop last time I checked because it sends nautilus into an infinite loop if I try to open it. Disabling the draw desktop feature in nautilus is good for compiz's wallpaper plugin because they clash with eachother and nautilus will override the wallpaper plugin. That brings me to another thing that should be integra
<Polterge|st> ted. Nautilus needs to be recompiled with libeel support and the wallpaper plugin support from compiz and put back in the Karmic. It is about time ...
<Polterge|st> I still don't know why something that simple hasn't been reintegrated yet. I'd do it personally on my system but I have monitor issues that prevent me from using my tty's unless I use the i810 chipset instead of my nvidia
<Polterge|st> it would be more practical if someone with access to a tty would recompile that and put it into the repos or something
<Polterge|st> that is a big problem I seen in the last version of Ubuntu vs KDE based distros whereas in KDE they already have official support for it
<Polterge|st> the support is available for Gnome but should be included as a default option because logically alot of people who use Gnome and might be migrating from KDE possibly are looking for the same feature in Gnome and that is one reason some people go back to KDE. I know it sounds silly but people like their wallpapers ...
<Polterge|st> anyway those are the main things I notice so far from updates and all
<Polterge|st> I posted a link the other day that had instructions on howto compile the wallpaper compatibility into nautilus
<Polterge|st> I know this is just a UI tweak but it certainly would make things look better anyway
<Polterge|st> as for the rest of it ... it is  a given that it should keep being worked on because it is only in Alpha 5 and won't be final until late October and that's fine with me but I still think things like UI improvements and media improvements with things like totem or rhythmbox will please more of the average users who might be checking out Karmic ( whether Alpha or not ) it is just stuff that will appeal to people at firs
<Polterge|st> t glance.
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, shouldn't this be posted as a bug on LP?
<Polterge|st> well probably ... and I am doing that also but some bugs won't post for some reason
<Polterge|st> anyway that is why I just tell people here once in awhile. Coders come in and out of here so they see suggestions and get ideas in passing sometimes I would think
<Polterge|st> although I leave bugs too
<NoelJB> knittl, what is it that you want?  Is alsamixer what you want?  Or padevchooser (and related)?  Before you install that, though, please see bug 423127, because you'll get a bunch of cruft you don't need.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423127 in paprefs "do not depend on packagekit-gnome" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423127
<Polterge|st> any ideas or suggestions I can give for advancement of Karmic I want to give to speed up the process
<knittl> NoelJB: i searched around the net
<knittl> the new "feature" is flat control
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, understood.  which is why I've been collaborating on #nm on NM and MM issues.
<Polterge|st> it is on a good path but it needs all the good ideas it can get from as many people as possible to make it the best that it can possibly be
<knittl> changing overall volume to the loudest application
<Polterge|st> I am liking some of the changes in Karmic's UI
<Polterge|st> the audio manager for pulse is nice and seems to be working better than it was for me
<Polterge|st> it is becoming better in that now you can see which applications have volume
<Polterge|st> and you can control them independently
<Polterge|st> something Jaunty couldn't do
<Polterge|st> well it could
<Polterge|st> but not in the same way
<knittl> no, in karmic volume of all applications is depending on each other
<Polterge|st> everything wasn't right there in one spot in Jaunty like it is in Karmic
<knittl> that's not "natural" as they call it
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, yes, but it is going to have issues.  For example, we're lacking control for multiple devices because padevchooser isn't integrated into the UI, and is a bit hacky to use.
<Polterge|st> knittl, no I mean if you look in the volume section in pulse's new audio app for controlling the system volume... there is an area where apps and their volume levels show up
<knittl> Polterge|st: yeah i know. that's nice
<Polterge|st> I do like that feature alot
<knittl> but i dislike how volume is handled
<knittl> try setting system volume to 10 percent
<Polterge|st> I do notice a pause of garbling once in awhile
<knittl> open totem and rhythmbox
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, are you using the audo dev ppa?
<Polterge|st> yes
<Polterge|st> I did notice an improvement since the last audio dev update
<knittl> cramp up the volume in rhythmbox -> system volume goes up
<Polterge|st> and totem and rhythmbox won't play for me at all right now
<Polterge|st> maybe I just need to log out of X
<Polterge|st> and log back in or something
<knittl> now turn down system volume -> volume in both rhythmbox and totem go down
<Polterge|st> like possibly reboot
<Polterge|st> knittl, I know what you mean about it being bound to system volume
<knittl> Polterge|st: i don't like it …
<Polterge|st> knittl, although I had that issue before in Jaunty too so it doesn't bother me quite so bad
<knittl> no, i hadn't had issues in jaunty (except for vlc, but i got them fixed)
<knittl> they are here again in karmic …
<NoelJB> knittl, open bug reports :-)
<knittl> NoelJB: i still have the beta vlc from jaunty
<knittl> 1.0-git-something
<NoelJB> vlc 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 for me
<knittl> vlc 1.0.2-git goldeneye
<knittl> i should possibly downgrade
<knittl> how can i force a version?
<djdarkman> hello, how can I debug my webcam?
<BluesKaj> vlc 1.0.1goldeneye works well on my karmic setup
<knittl> BluesKaj: it's 1.0.2 here
<djdarkman> lsusb shows my webcam
<djdarkman> but no other applications seems to recognize it
<djdarkman> it worked in jaunty, and it's a built in webcam
<danbhfive> djdarkman: you could try gstream-properties
<Polterge|st> I really am missing my multiple wallpapers heh. Sooner or later they will recompile nautilus with the multi-wallpaper support from the compiz wallpaper plugin
<BluesKaj> knittl, git is a bit bleeding edge , is it not ?
<knittl> BluesKaj: yes, but it was the only one working in jaunty
<knittl> how can i downgrade?
<BluesKaj> knittl, ok , i stayed with jaunty for only 2 wks or so and decided to test karmic
<danbhfive> knittl:  I don't think you can.  You can only uninstall and reinstall
<knittl> danbhfive: it cries about unmet dependencies
<danbhfive> knittl: I might be able to help if you post the exact error
<knittl> vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.0.1-1ubuntu2) but 1.0.2~git+20090811-0ubuntu1~kow1 is to be installed
<knittl>        Depends: libvlccore2 (>= 1.0.0~rc1) but it is not going to be installed
<knittl> because i removed the ppa from sources.list
<NoelJB> djdarkman, file a bug report with that info.
<danbhfive> knittl: did you remove vlc?
<knittl> apt-get install vlc-
<knittl> maybe i should remove vlc-nox as well …
<danbhfive> knittl: yeah, remove all the vlc packages that are mentioned, and then sudo apt-get clean
<knittl> ok, installing again. thanks :)
<Polterge|st> yeah as usual I cannot disable the desktop drawing feature in nautilus and still open nautilus but at least it isn't going into an infinite crash loop
<Polterge|st> before it was pretty horrible about crashing
<Polterge|st> now it seems like it isn't crashing at least
<Polterge|st> it just isn't loading either
<Polterge|st> heh
<billybigrigger> djdarkman, you alive still?
<billybigrigger> what kind of webcam is it?
<billybigrigger> i know my webcam hasn't worked in the new kernel, probably why yours doesn't either, althought the jaunty 2.6.28 kernel worked fine
<billybigrigger> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000
<djdarkman> billybigrigger: I'm here
<djdarkman> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<djdarkman> this is my webcam
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> i use the sonixj module for mine aswell
<djdarkman> but I don't understand, how come it's detected and reported but not working
<billybigrigger> you get just a green screen in cheese or camorama? with the usb light turning on
<djdarkman> no, I get nothing, it doesn't show up in /dev/ I reckon
<danbhfive> djdarkman: well, if it is reported via lsusb, that just means that the usb part is working, not the webcam part
<sttj> can anyone confirm that the 'date' command in karmic always returns UTC time if the TZ env variable is set? I'm a bit confused and not sure that it's a bug or just my system.
<djdarkman> danbhfive: how can I test the webcam part? how can I found out what's the problem?
<danbhfive> djdarkman: well, gstream-properties is a good way to test if it works in gstream I think
<billybigrigger> djdarkman, the problem is the kernel module
<billybigrigger> i have been following up on it since the first rc of 2.6.30
<djdarkman> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Could not open device '/dev/video0' for reading and writing. [v4l2_calls.c(496): gst_v4l2_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src3:
<djdarkman> system error: Cannot send after transport endpoint shutdown]
<NoelJB> sttj, no ... $  date
<NoelJB> Sun Sep  6 15:10:35 EDT 2009
<dupondje> Icons gone in menu's ?
<billybigrigger> dupondje, System>Preferences>Appearance
<sttj> NoelJB: if is that with TZ set? did you try it with something like $ export TZ=NZST  ?
<billybigrigger> then go to Interface tab, and click "show all menu icons"
<NoelJB> dupondje, yes ... there's a bug report on it.  The Gnome folks are pushing it.
<billybigrigger> dupondje, that's the new DEFAULT gnome look
<dupondje> billybigrigger: thx ;)
<NoelJB> sttj, no, TZ is not set in the environment
<billybigrigger> they need to come up with something better
<billybigrigger> Apps has all but 1 icon, Places has an icon here, 2 there, none there, 1 there, and System has ZERO!!!!
<billybigrigger> there's no consistency
<danbhfive> heh, allot of the icons really aren't that informative
<NoelJB> sttj, OH!  you see it if it IS set.  sorry, read it backwards.
<billybigrigger> i think they should remove ALL root menu icons, and have the sub-menus with icons
<sttj> NoelJB: no worries.
<sttj> NoelJB: can you check, please.
<billybigrigger> so everything under Apps, Places, System would have none, and their sub-menus would have icons
<billybigrigger> djdarkman, does /dev/video0 exist?
<NoelJB> sttj, just did ... $  export TZ=EDT; date --> Sun Sep  6 19:13:57 EDT 2009
<NoelJB> so, yes. you seem to be correct.
<sttj> NoelJB: any clue for what part of the system I need to create a bug report? is that bash?
<djdarkman> yes billybigrigger
<NoelJB> billybigrigger, why?  I find that with the icons there, I can visually scan for what I want just that bit quicker.
<dtchen_> sttj: it doesn't seem like a bug
<dtchen_> sttj: e.g., TZ=foo date
<NoelJB> sttj, $  dpkg -S /bin/date --> coreutils: /bin/date
<sttj> dtchen_: what do you think it is?
<dtchen_> sttj: note that there are two facets to this "unexpected" behaviour: 1) what to do when $TZ is invalid (note: NOT unset), 2) what to do when $TZ is valid
<dtchen_> sttj: please file a bug against coreutils
<dtchen_> sttj: i suspect the interaction is a bit more complex than i'm simplifying; colin will have a better idea
<DanaG> Sun Sep  6 19:18:41 YOUR 2009
<DanaG> Sun Sep  6 19:18:45 YOURMOM 2009
<DanaG> =þ
<sttj> thanks, will check for a related bug report and if I can't find any will create one.
<NoelJB> dtchen_, audio question ... Skype (beta) uses PulseAudio now.  Working fine with the Audio Dev PPA.  BUT when I plug in my webcam, which has the nicer mic, I need to use padevchooser to get that used instead of the internal mic.  What is the user-friendly direction for this?  padevchooser is fine for me, but not what I'd call friendly.
<dtchen_> there isn't one; i'd file it using Debian BTS instead of Launchpad, honestly
<dtchen_> NoelJB: why padevchooser instead of pavucontrol?
<dtchen_> NoelJB: i.e., the latter is "less" deprecated than the former
<dtchen_> (but really, it's a bug in gnome-media)
<NoelJB> dtchen_, LOL "Less deprecated"  :-)  pavucontrol doesn't (appear to) let me choose the desired source for the app, devchooser does.
<billybigrigger> dtchen_, you are dealing wtih audio, who is your partner in crime on the video side?
<NoelJB> dtchen_, not being critical.  I can do what I need with these, but wondering if there are plans for better (or if I've missed something).  :-)
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: x-swat, aka #ubuntu-x
<dtchen_> NoelJB: the plan is "fix gnome-media"
<NoelJB> dtchen_, x-swat would include libv4l?  that's the kind of video I think (from prior context) he meant.
<dtchen_> i'm a bit stretched on resources, so i'm focusing on infrastructure atm
<NoelJB> dtchen_, no worries.  :-)  make it work first, polish the UI later.
<dtchen_> NoelJB: / billybigrigger: you can always ask in #ubuntu-x, though v4l is another split *space one like alsa that drives people batty
<NoelJB> dtchen_, kind you, I am kind of curious ... I use gnome, but for giggles, installed a kubuntu VM to look at the current state, and it makes me wonder if KDE is going crash and burn because so much infrastructure is being tied to gnome.
<dtchen_> NoelJB: doubtful. e.g., phonon is still configured to fall back to PA, not attempt it by default.
<NoelJB> s/kind/mind/  :-)
<dtchen_> i used the audio example there, but KDE is a different beast
<NoelJB> I don't mean literally crash, I mean tail off because it seems that a lot of core work is being done with gnome, and I don't see the KDE companion work.
<dtchen_> very doubtful.
<vigo> NoelJB: KDE is well supported and is updated often, it is the default for many systems, BSD and such.
<NoelJB> OK.  As I said, I just see a lot of infrastructure work being tied to gnome, and don't see the KDE equivs at the moment, so I was curious.  I know that KDE is very well supported and under development.
<vigo> But that was kinda off-topic, I think the Totem is working now.
<dtchen_> you just need to track KDE development as closely ;)
<NoelJB> dtchen_, :)
<BluesKaj> dtchen_, I've been meaning to ask : I have a C-Media CM18738 pci soundcard , but PA sound is choppy (like input clipping overload) , so I purged PA from my setup and now the is clean and smooth . Is this due to kernel module working better with alsa than PA does ?
<vigo> PC-BSD has it listed on the PBI site.
<vigo> KDE stuff
<BluesKaj> err the sound is clean and smooth
<dtchen_> BluesKaj: no, it sounds (no pun intended) like PA just doesn't have enough information from the driver and thus configured it poorly by default
<dtchen_> BluesKaj: also, are you referring to capture or playback (or both) for the clipping?
<BluesKaj> dtchen_, playback
<dto> hi.
<dto> i upgraded to Karmic, the new generic kernel works fine, but the new rt kernel that comes with karmic hangs for about 4 minutes just after loading wireless driver, then gets to the ubuntu X splash screen and shows a rotating flickering mouse cursor forever while we wait for the login screen that never comes. meanwhile a login works fine on one of the VTs.
<dto> i am gathering data for a bug report. including output of lshw, cpuid, dmesg, what else>
<dto> should i report it on Launchpad for linux-rt package?
<BluesKaj> dtchen_, altho netstreaming clips worse than regular pc sourced playback
<dtchen_> BluesKaj: ok, in the meantime [if you decide to reinstall PA] you can adjust volume= in [Element PCM] in /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf.common
<vigo> dto: It would or could help, you will see the related bugs when you do report.
<dtchen_> dto: "ubuntu-bug linux-rt" may be more efficient
<dto> vigo: i've been looking through those bugs and found some similar symptoms, but no solutions.
<BluesKaj> ok dtchen_ I'll give that a shot , altho i do keep my levels below 75% for the most part
<dto> vigo: i'm hoping i can help get it working on this laptop.
<dtchen_> dto: barring that, just use "ubuntu-bug linux", then manually change the bug report to affect linux-rt instead of linux
<vigo> dto: dtchen_ is giving great info on that.
<dto> there is no place to fill in any information. the promised "automatically opened web browser" did not open.
<dto> i will use launchpad i guess.
<vigo> dto: That is what I do.
<dto> ok.
<dto> i've reported it in launchpad, now i'm going to reboot into that kernel and try to capture the xorg and dmesg logs...
<vigo> dto: Thank you.
<Polt{laptop}> :D :D :D
<Polt{laptop}> totem works
<Polt{laptop}> thanks to the dev team for fixing that
<Polt{laptop}> hehe
<guntbert> before I refer someone - there is a guy in #ubuntu who has installed grub2 on jaunty and now he is in trouble - sensible to refer him here?
<Polt{laptop}> I can give him the fix
<Polt{laptop}> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7835683
<Polt{laptop}> I did the same thing
<Polt{laptop}> and it messed up my system where I couldn't boot so I reverted back to legacy grub
<Polt{laptop}> works perfect for me now
<NoelJB> BluesKaj, FWIW, some of the audio problems may be kernel issues (q.v., bug 424935).  Track that to upstream and review the comments people have been making.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424935 in linux "patch from upstream kernel: Large I/O operations result in slow performance and high iowait times" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424935
<NoelJB> such as audio and video glitching
<Polt{laptop}> h
<Polt{laptop}> yeah
<Polt{laptop}> that is something I was about to say
<Polt{laptop}> totem plays now but still can get lagged out
<Polt{laptop}> they need an autorestart script for the sound server
<vigo> Polt(laptop): Sweeeet!
<NoelJB> I'm preparing to build a patched kernel to see if it addresses a nasty I/O Wait issue I consistently encounter.  But I really don't want to have to be maintaining a kernel.
<Polt{laptop}> audio is getting alot better though
<Polt{laptop}> if the sound server locks up for a certain duration of time they need a script that will restart it and calculate the amount of time needed to do that before it garbles
<Polt{laptop}> like a passive restart or something... maybe another process ?
<Polt{laptop}> I dunno just kind of an idea that came to me
<NoelJB> Polt{laptop}, called a watchdog :-)
<Polt{laptop}> would be like something that restarted the audio server before it would crash and could pick back up on the pid's process in the middle of a song or somewhere during a movie, etc and not lose its place
<dto> yay, here we go. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt/+bug/425358
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425358 in linux-rt "[karmic] realtime kernel 2.6.31 hangs on boot for several minutes, then hangs with X before login" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> high iowait sucks.
<NoelJB> DanaG, I know.  :-)  You seeming any?  This looks interesting: http://www.latencytop.org/
<DanaG> For me, ntfs-3g tends to be the most common cause.
<NoelJB> I see high I/O wait when typing in Firefox.  Drives me nuts!
<Polt{laptop}> ooh I wonder if this realtime kernel has the bugs worked out of it yet for compiz compatibility ?
<guntbert> what is the idea behind the submenu "offline" in the "fast user switch applet"?
<Polt{laptop}> i have another challenge for the audio dev team ... come up with a better Ubuntu sound theme
<billybigrigger> i think it's for IM clients
<guntbert> billybigrigger: aha .... thx
 * guntbert wonders why they put that there...
<Polt{laptop}> ok here is the next audio issue
<Polt{laptop}> totem is almost able to play an entire song
<Polt{laptop}> then it crashes near the very end
<Polt{laptop}> whatever they did worked pretty well but it still needs a little tweaking
<Polt{laptop}> almost there though
<drs305> Speaking of audio. I lose my audio about once a day. Today '/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart' isn't restoring it. Any other commands other than restarting?
<billybigrigger> i have
<billybigrigger> 'killall pulseaudio' bound to keyts ctrl-alt-P
<billybigrigger> works everytime :P
<drs305> Today is the first day it's failing me.   :-(
<drs305> Well, five minutes after issuing the killall and init.d  restart commands audio resumes.  Go figure...
<billybigrigger> drs305, you should only need the killall command
<billybigrigger> it will re-spawn itself after being killed
<drs305> billybigrigger: ok, I'll try that next time. I must have been impatient - I've been issuing both commands for the past several weeks.
<billybigrigger> it takes only a few seconds on my machine, but its not instantaneous
<billybigrigger> i just hit, ctrl-alt-p and watch the speaker in the tray, it will disappear and reappear and usually everything is all good
<billybigrigger> maybe about 5 secs
<drs305> billybigrigger: Well, I'm not THAT impatient! I'll give it at least 10 seconds the next time it happens.  ;-)
<billybigrigger> just watch the speaker
<billybigrigger> it takes about 5-6s to disappear
<billybigrigger> when it re-appears you know PA's restarted
<DanaG> Downloaded 915KB of 1....
<DanaG> yeah, it gets cut off.  =þ
<literal> Hi. Is there a minimal cd image available for karmic? Like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<literal> Oh, never mind. There is, it's just not mentioned there. I changed the URL and found it.
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> is upcoming ubuntu replace hal with udev?
<bjsnider> replaces hal with devicekit
<Ntemis> devicekit is from fedora?
<arand> Ntemis: fedora was the first to use it, not sure how big their involvment in the development is...
<Ntemis> what are the advantage of this? am curious
<arand> Ntemis: non-monolithic
<Ntemis> and means
<bjsnider> udev and devicekit will replace hal and devfs in karmic
<arand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeviceKit
<bjsnider> i think jaunty uses udev with hal, and karmic will replace that with devicekit
<Ntemis> well after reading info i cant wait
<Ntemis> maybe i will update to alpha
<alteregoa> obey
<sgh> Hi. What is happening with dosemu in karmic. It segfaults if running it as an ordinary user. Running it as root works fine though. mmap_min_addr is set to 0. Any ideas or can someone confirm this?
<alteregoa> i use dosbox instead
<alteregoa> i check it on my machine asap
<arand> sgh: Confirmed.
<sgh> arand: thank you.... I am on 64bit. How about you?
<alteregoa> confirmed
<arand> I get "LOWRAM mmap: Invalid argument" before segfault, thats in virtbox guest 32bit (host 64jaunty)
<alteregoa> i get lowram nmap invalid ganjargusmoke
<alteregoa> im native on 64bit karmic
<sgh> arand: me too. I wonder if it is also present on 32bit host?
<arand> alteregoa: ganjargusmoke? O_o
<alteregoa> invalid argument
<arand> sgh: I don't think it should not matter...
<alteregoa> compile it from svn?
<arand> Although 32/64 might affect memory mapping though, which seems to be the complaint... or maybe not.
<sgh> arand: that was my concern but since root is actually able to run dosemu it is most likely not related to architecture.
<sgh> hmm ... ubuntu-bug dosemu just sitting there doing nothing ...(
<alteregoa> but root work
<sgh> alteregoa: yes
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-06
<Alan> jani_: my rebuild time is about 12 hours at the moment
<jani_> resilver makes whole array work hard
<Alan> if i'm going to have 2 fail within 12 hours, i'm probably going to have 3 fail within 12 hours
<jani_> it doesn't work like that :)
<Alan> :P
<Alan> Also, i've run out of SATA ports....
<Alan> heh
<jani_> but yeah, it's a really good idea to make sure your disks don't come from same batch1
<Alan> well, if RAIDZ stopped being crap....
<Alan> :P
<jani_> oh, you can get SAS controller and i guess also SATA with port dividers
<jani_> so how many disks you got? over 40?
<Alan> I would absolutely use a better system if i could just say "I have £500 to spend right now on a storage solution, and it's going to stay exactly like this until i build another"
<Alan> but that's not my use case
<Alan> jani_: no
<Alan> jani_: 6
<jani_> those sata port dividers are also cheap, haven't tried
<Alan> they also bottleneck
<jani_> depends on controller, though
<jani_> sure, but disk space we're after, no? doesn't matter if it's 200MB/s or 1000 MB/s
<Alan> you can get about 2 disks per SATA3G channel before you IO-bottleneck....
<Alan> jani_: i'd rather keep my disks faster than my network
<jani_> hey, you can use one disk before you have 1Gbit ethernet bottleneck :p
<Alan> and since i have gigabit throughout the house
<jani_> i mean, any decent disk can saturate 1Gbit *alone*
<Alan> yes
<Alan> but trying to do RAID5 striped reads across 5 disks sharing a 200MB/s channel is going to suck...
<jani_> well, a little
<Alan> especially because the raid5 implementation almost certainly is built to take advantage of simultaneous reads...
<jani_> but if you have 2 channels, there's no way you'll notice
<Alan> I have 2 options on the table for expanding
<jani_> other than benchmarking
<jani_> locally
<Alan> jani_: it takes long enough to decompress a 10GB multi-part RAR
<Alan> and never mind the 10000 deletes i did today...
<jani_> for that you need CPU power
<Alan> jani_: no, teh CPU power is fine
<jani_> 10000 deletes? ZFS is not for you i guess
<Alan> it's IO bottlenecked
<Alan> jani_: i was clearing out my ubuntu mirror
<Alan> had everything back to intrepid mirrored
<jani_> heh
<Alan> i'm not actually running anything older than lucid
<jani_> not so much data then
<jani_> the structure of ZFS doesn't like too many deletes, if i remember right
<Alan> yeah, mostly i'm writing
<Alan> but like i said, i'm on an as-i-need-it budget
<jani_> btw, try lzo (lzop)
<Alan> which means i need to be able to expand
<jani_> it sure compresses worse, but it expands 1GB/s :)
<jani_> (that's gigabyte, not gigabit :p9
<Alan> jani_: doesn't help when you're unpacking something somebody else compressed :P
<jani_> ah, i have nzxt whisper case, really cheap
<jani_> guess how many disks fit in?
<Alan> my case is a leftover from an old build
<jani_> 9 + 5 + 5
<jani_> 3.5"
<Alan> it's lound and rattly....
<jani_> or 9 + 4 + 4 if i worry about cooling
<Alan> you using multi-bay caddies?
<jani_> Alan, true :)
<jani_> not yet, just using those 9 bays
<histo> anyone have netbook edition running?
<jani_> but that's my expansion plan when i need
<histo> can't get it to boot hangs after login screen
<Alan> my case could do 9 + 3 + 3 if/when i need
<Alan> i curretnly have 6
<jani_> 3 + 3? you can convert 3x 5.25" bays into 4x 3.5" disk bays easily with those internal hard disk cases
<Alan> but i'm now out of SATA ports, i'm planning on either getting an 8-port JBOD PCI-E x4 card...
<jani_> and 5x with bad cooling
<Alan> or a 2-port SATA6G card and some splitters
<jani_> whisper has 7x 5.25" bays free
<Alan> jani_: yeah, i'm on about converting 2x5.25 to 3x3.5
<jani_> and of course those 9x 3.5" hard disk bays with noise dampening
<jani_> ah, right
<jani_> i didn't know such things existed (2x 5.25" -> 3x 3.5"), but then again there are a lot of things i don't know about :)
<Alan> ahha
<Alan> damn you, now i'm distracted by wanting to buy more stuff
<Alan> I just talked myself out of upgrading my desktop case so i can make my server quieter...
<Alan> see, my desktop is in a p182
<jani_> my new box (when it works) will be 9TB raid6 / raidz2
<Alan> 6x1.5TB?
<jani_> and i guess in a few years, when say, 3TB disks are common, i could add 18TB raid6 on top
<jani_> no, 8x
<Alan> oh
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> duh :|
<jani_> the psu and case can support it (620W)
<histo> Alright after login unity fails to start
<jani_> and from that point, ZFS send from small array to big one, and upgrade old array also to 18TB = totally 36TB available :p
<histo> Anyone here having similiar issues?
<jani_> i have DSLR that has nearly 50 Mbit/s bitrate video, that's why the "insane" array
<Alan> jani_: explains a lot :p
<Alan> i've got about 1 out of 4TB free at the moment
<Alan> in a 5x1TB array
<jani_> then you need a new array soon
<Alan> oh cool, girlfriend made blackberry+apple pies
<Alan> \o/
<Alan> jani_: why you say that?
<histo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Alan> yeah, we are a little bit aren't we?
<histo> Okay I can start normal desktop session just not netbook session from the gdm screen.
<histo> Is there a netbook channel?
<jani_> Alan, wait until she's your wife... (8 years of experience)
<jani_> histo, sorry, i would help you if i had any idea how
<Alan> jani_: :P
<jani_> hey, 10.10 package manager is nice :)
<histo> Ahh jesus unity doesn't load without 3d card
<histo> let me enable 3d on vm see if that will work
<jani___> so, ubuntu 10.10 here
<Alan> jani_: it is?
<jani___> Alan, thanks for helping to get this run :p
<Alan> you on about the software center thing?
<jani___> yeah, tried it, now it lets you enable software sources directly from it
<Alan> They removed the ability to search/install by package name, which was possible in lucid
<jani___> oh
<Alan> it's really annoying
<jani___> aptitude + command line?
<Alan> they removed aptitude
<jani___> what?
<Alan> (from desktop, anyway)
<Alan> so apt-get it is :P
<Alan> now you see how my rants (if you saw them) weren't just about one issue :P
<jani___> oh
<jani___> and apparently command line
<Alan> "o hai, we r makin ubuntu teh dumb"
<jani___> right, i take my first impressions back
<Alan> haha
<Alan> :P
<jani___> then again, this system will run either opensolaris or freebsd
<jani___> not entirely sure why i spent 3 hours trying to get ubuntu work :)
<Alan> isn't opensolaris a bit of a risk with oracle killing everything in sight?
<Alan> jani___: hahah
<jani___> yeah, that's why freebsd
<Alan> I run ubuntu-server on my server
<Alan> but i'm sticking with the LTS
<Alan> because server reinstalls are painful
<Alan> and upgrades are crap
<jani___> maybe nexenta... oh well, i wish btrfs was already zfs-level
<Alan> always, no matter how much effort is put into the process...
<jani___> not going to run fuse + zfs
<jani___> i love zfs, because it's catching errors on disk caused by hardware and fixing them automatically
<Alan> hmm
<jani___> this has already helped at work
<Alan> heh
<Alan> pretty much all of my data is music an video
<jani___> (well, ok, you need to have cronjob for scrub, but big deal)
<Alan> pretty resistant to bit errors
<jani___> one bit error can cause you to lose everything until next iframe
<Alan> oh well
<jani___> that's 12 frames+
<Alan> so you miss 12 frames
<Alan> and you know you need to re-rip
<Alan> big deal
<jani___> oh, in my case it's gone then
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> we already established your use case is different :P
<jani___> yes :)
<Alan> hmmm
<Alan> I wish there was a simple way to swap out a disk in a raid5 non-risky
<jani___> so silly... i could download ubuntu 20MB/s+ and when i burned it, 4-6MB/s
<jani___> what's the world coming to...
<Alan> that's what you get for using a CD :P
<jani___> DVD, actually
<jani___> 8x burner
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> even so
<Alan> I love USB drive installs because CD drives have HORRIBLE seek times...
<jani___> USB isn't really that much faster when writing
<jani___> at least those cheap sticks
<jani___> but seek, yes, you have a point
<Alan> no, they're not much faster writing, but they are much faster reading
<Alan> I tend to keep 2 sticks hanging around, one with win7 x64 and another with latest ubuntu x64
<jani___> i have intel 80GB SSD in all new workstations/laptops at work
<jani___> and some old too
<Alan> must be nice to have a budget :p
<jani___> it rocks, win7 boots in 15 seconds
<jani___> ubuntu would probably boot before you touch power button, with disks that fast :p
<Alan> It's cheaper to have 8GB RAM and never shutdown :P
<Alan> i.e. no excuse for the kernel to bother unmapping shared libs etc.
<jani___> oh, 12GB is what work desktops have, some 24GB (3 channel memory does those weird sizes)
<Alan> keep as much as possible in RAM waiting to be used again...
<jani___> but SSD is still nice
<Alan> you do some kind of professional digital video work or something? :P
<jani___> especially with windows, because its IO benefits from fast access times a lot more than linux
<jani___> i mean, try a directory with 100000 files in windows, how long it takes to delete it :)
<Alan> you mean that Linux does well across everything, but windows bogs down really easily?
<jani___> then try same with linux with cheapest 5400 RPM disk
<jani___> linux will win, regardless the disk :S
<jani___> at least ext3/4
<Alan> Windows' IO queue is like a conveyor belt made of pensioners...
 * undifined just made some ramdisks for /tmp /var/tmp and /var/log
<Alan> heavy network IO? no disk for you
<jani___> then try copying a lot of small files on windows 7, click advanced bar down
<jani___> and wonder why file copy speed is reported as 100kB/s
<jani___> and cry
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> it's crap
<Alan> I can't work on windows
<Alan> I can play games on windows
<Alan> but it's not much of a multi-tasking operating system
<undifined> there is an advanced bar for copying ?
<undifined> never knew
<jani___> windows 7, you get to see copy speed, etc. like that
<Alan> undifined: it's where you check "plz go faster, stop checking for DRM rape"
<jani___> otherwise it's hidden
<undifined> lol
<Alan> </FUD>
<undifined> my daughter uses win7, but i haven't looked at it
<undifined> only setup her wireless
<Alan> win7 is the most acceptable windows for quite a while...
<undifined> and i was done
<jani___> you start to wonder when you're copying 6 MB of files, expect it to be instant and click that advanced after 30 seconds
<jani___> win7 is rather decent, yes, other than file operation speed
<Alan> jani___: yeah, it's obviously got a crappy long-round-trip synchronous write going on there :|
<Alan> sustained read/write is almost OK
<jani___> Alan, I think win7 syncs after every file
<Alan> (but it will still block other stuff from happening)
<Alan> jani___: that would explain it :P
<undifined> I'd rather have everyone on linux in the house, but she needs windows for her school / dyslexia programs
<jani___> Alan, you can't say it's not good for consistency, though
<jani___> but for performance... heh
<Alan> jani___: right, but Windows hasn't supported a decent filesystem like... ever?
<Alan> I mean, ext3 manages decent filesystem performance...
<Alan> much much better than NTFS
<jani___> Alan, i hate to defend windows, but tell me any other transactional filesystem?
<undifined> fat 12 was ok :p
<Alan> (also, my server is still on ext3!!!)
<jani___> you can do several file operations and atomically commit/rollback
<jani___> pretty cool
<Alan> woo
<Alan> that's not what filesystems are for
<Alan> try getting the basic stuff right first
<Alan> :P
<undifined> well then how about tux3 fs ?
<jani___> i like fs speed, but why not?
<Alan> "HOLY CRAP WE HAVE A FEATURE!!!!"  "Shame nothing else works..."
<jani___> hehe
<jani___> tux3 got transactions?
<Alan> hahahha
<Alan> You know what i love?
<Alan> the newest iPod Shuffle
<Alan> "HOLY CRAP WE HAVE BUTTONS!! THEYRE NICE AND EASY TO USE AND INTUITIVE!!!"
<jani___> oh great
<Alan> So what they really mean is "huh, nobody liked us moving all the buttons off of the device so they couldn't use their own earphones..."
<Alan> 4th gen shuffle looks just like 2nd gen shuffle
<Alan> a little smaller
<Alan> 3rd gen was an abortion
<Alan> maybe i should go troll in #apple
<Alan> that'd be fun
<jani___> ever since my boss became iphone converted he refuses to let people get any other phones :(
<jani___> but i want my nokia n900... :/
<jani___> not some stinky iphone 4gs
<Alan> jani___: how can he do that? :|
 * Alan <3 android :P
<jani___> n900 = debian, 256MB mem and 768MB swap, etc. can have complete userland on it and ROOT without need for hacks
<jani___> no jailbreak needed
<jani___> runs firefox smoothly, multiple windows, even when you have youtube videos playing back on the background
<Alan> and the battery doesn't last long enough to get it from home to work?
<jani___> lasts longer than on iphone
<jani___> and you can change it too
<Alan> it's heavy
<jani___> big deal?
<Alan> other than that...
<jani___> much lighter than any subnotebook or laptop
<Alan> why would you want firefox on a phone?
<Alan> oh god
<jani___> to browse web?
<Alan> are we in device merging hell?
<jani___> and you can have ssh tunnel / vnc / rdp
<Alan> haha, but firefox? on a small device?
<Alan> bleh
<jani___> laugh, but it works well
<Alan> :P
<Alan> ok, i will :)
<Alan> phone is not a subnotebook replacement
<jani___> but it can overlap in functionality
<Alan> my phone is smart enough to do phone stuff plus other stuff if i need to
<jani___> and let me tell, i hate lugging laptop around
<Alan> my laptop is used for doing actually laptoppy stuff...
<Alan> how heavy is your laptop?
<jani___> shrug, 2.5kg + stuff
<Alan> my laptop gets about 7 hours and it weighs less than 2Kg
<Alan> my laptop's actually pretty nice, damned expensive tohugh
<Alan> *though
<jani___> my laptop gets 30 minutes on a good day
<jani___> :)
<Alan> Lenovo X200t (tablet)
<jani___> lenovo t61p
<Alan> 12" LED-backlit screen, 1.86GHz C2D, 4GB RAM
<Alan> 7 hours battery life
<Alan> (yay low-voltage dual-core)
<jani___> nice
<Alan> cost about £1300 though
<Alan> but i wanted a light powerful tablet with good battery life
<jani___> how much is that in real euros?
<Alan> cost is the tradeoff there
<Alan> euros?
<Alan> i thought you said real
<Alan> :P
<jani___> (you know, pound is often same as euro... in reality)
<jani___> even though the exchange rate lets you understand something else
<duffydack> not if I can help it
<Alan> jani___: you mean exchange rate * crappy economy offset == 1.0 ?
<jani___> so many products that cost $300, 300€ and 300 £ :p
<Alan> yes, that's true
<Alan> i'm not sure
<jani___> i wonder why companies want to rip off uk customers so badly
<Alan> because they can?
<Alan> because buying foreign + import tax is more expensive than buying UK?
<jani___> you can also buy a bit in usa, lose the packages and mail yourself the receipts
<jani___> and not declare :>
<Alan> customs duty is just the economy-difference-modifier to force you to stick with what's forced on you
<jani___> or get someone send you stuff as a present
<Alan> heh
<jani___> very laggy window movement in 10.10 with this integrate 785G stuff (not like it matters for a server, though)
<jani___> it feels like windows have some inertia
<ssd7> My machine is being hammered by mysqld after upgrading to maverick.  I think this is becuase it is running mysqlcheck and ran into some errors even though there were no indication of database errors before the upgrade.
<ssd7> Is there anything I can do, or do I just have to wait?
<billybigrigger> has anyone here tried to connect to virtualbox's rdp server?
<Alan> billybigrigger: what's your issue?
<Alan> then again, if it's +1 specific, i might not be able to help :P
<billybigrigger> i have debian setup in a vm, through vbox, and have the remote display setup...all is good in i can connect and use the vm using ubuntu's terminal server client....
<billybigrigger> but i'm seeing both my local machines mouse pointer, and debians mouse pointer
<billybigrigger> just wanted to know if this is normal or just my config or what not
<Alan> billybigrigger: ah, i found that happens until you install virtualbox guest additions in the guest
<Alan> (I did the same thing the other day, had the same result - the problem disappears if you install the guest additions)
<Alan> If I had to guess, i'd say that usually with remote desktop you have mouse-pointer integration stuff which hides the local or remote mouse pointer, but if you don't have guest additions installed then you don't have pointer integration between the guest and the virtualbox remote desktop server
<tuga3d> hi all, where is the xorg.conf file in 10.10?
<kklimonda> tuga3d: you have to create one yourself
<tuga3d> kklimonda: thanks!!!
<micahg> is the upgrade supposed to take 6-7 hrs?
<undifined> no micahg
<undifined> unless you have a slow connection
<micahg> undifined: it was 1 hr to download and it says 6 hrs to upgrade
<undifined> ouch  that is a long download
<micahg> lucid upgraded in 2 hrs including download
<undifined> try to reduce processes
<undifined> ones that make is sluggish
<undifined> s/is/it/
<undifined> top should be able to tell you
<glick> hey everyone
<undifined> hi glick
<glick> whats the repo for skype and google earth and all those extra goodies for 10.10?
<undifined> ask ubuntu-tweak
<undifined> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads/
<micahg> glick: skype you can get from lucid partner
<glick> lucid partner its not in the meerkat reps yet?
<micahg> glick: partner repo is created close to release
<glick> is google earth available from that repo too?
<glick> will that cause upgrade issues?
<glick> if i enable the lucid repo?
<undifined> deb 	http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<undifined> deb 	http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free main
<glick> thanks
<undifined> I run my own apt-mirror :p
<glick> does anyone know why i get the following error when i try to add the google signing key to my keyring
<glick> gpg: can't open `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg'
<glick> ?
<glick> dl.google.com im getting Err http://dl.google.com stable/main Sources
<glick>   404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.127.93 80]
<Volkodav> looks like the server is down
<Volkodav> what else is new with google ?
<nigelb> its pinging
<mawst> We need cdemu in meerkat.
<kklimonda> mawst: it's most likely too late for that
<mawst> :(
<kklimonda> I'm also not convinced we need cdemu at all
<mawst> Well there's no ppa even.
<glick> dang
<glick> down eh?
<mawst> I like it
<mawst> People want a handy alcohol/daemon tools alternative.
<kklimonda> why would you want to mount images?
<kklimonda> wait, don't answer that
<kklimonda> (it was a tricky question, I'm pretty sure I know the main reason)
<glick> i guess google repos are dwon?
<mawst> :D
<glick> anyone else verify that its indeed down or im doing it wroing?
<kklimonda> 404 is Not Found, not down
<kklimonda> maybe you have a wrong address?
<glick> kklimonda, im using the address from this tutorial http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<glick> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free main
<kklimonda> well, maybe they have moved it somewhere else and forgotten to change documentation..
<nsGrif> My taskbar doesnt appear when I try and boot 10.10 from a disc.
<javatexan> moin guys
<javatexan>  I put on 10.10 beta....how to add sun jdk, jre, etc?  seems to be different than 10.04
<javatexan> before, just multiverse, right?
<javatexan> or the partner thing anyways....what changed?
<kklimonda> partner repo isn't yet ready for maverick
<javatexan> doh
<javatexan> that would explain :D
<javatexan> good way to get around that little issue?
<kklimonda> use openjdk
<javatexan> doubt there are .deb
<javatexan> true
<kklimonda> or install sub java packages for lucid
<javatexan> I will try that for a while
<kklimonda> sun*
<javatexan> gotcha
<javatexan> I figured that would break all kinds of stuff
<MTecknology> Why can't flash work magically?
<MTecknology> What FOSS options are there that don't require nspluginwrapper ?
<MTecknology> I tried gnash but that was pretty sad
<mxe5> I can not get the regular #ubuntu channel to come up - It say's #ubuntu-unregged - I registered this Nick I'm using right now - So what is the problem ? ?
<MTecknology> mxe5: identify
<DanaG> Great, KDE 4.5 (if that's what's in Maverick) blacklists fglrx.
<DanaG> ah, it's like that "bug fixed in latest latest".
<DanaG> Ah, disabling blur lets it work.
<DanaG> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/tag/kwin-opengl/
<DanaG> OOoh, KDE is shiny, but not overly so.
<DanaG> Hmm, it seems to encounter that fglrx lag, that's not as evident on gnome.
<DanaG> And why the heck does creating a window read back the contents, anyway?  It makes no sense, in a composited desktop.
<DanaG> On my netbook, that readback has fine performance, but makes my menu "vacuum" look horrible.
<DanaG> Instead of having just the menu, it grabs part of the underlying window and drags it along for the ride.
<gogeta> i hope gnome shell doesent stay that ulgy
<Karen_m> before I upgraded to 10.10, I used to be able to right click on the wireless icon at the top->disable wireless.   Now that option is greyed out.. why is that... Now I continually get ubuntu trying to connect to any and all networks
<Karen_m> nice to know that all my neighbours wifi ssids being broadcasted are setup to 'connect automatically'
<JoshuaL> I seem to have the same
<Karen_m> there are only 232 networks here
<JoshuaL> @ the greyed out part
<JoshuaL> no idea why
<Karen_m> having to right click and edit everyone one, beautiful :)
<Blue1> thanks got the link
<DanaG> argh, stupid KDE just startled the bejezus (and I'm not religious), when it played an obnoxious sound when I closed the lid.
<DanaG> That's a really stupid feature -- any time you'd want to close the lid, is a time when you DON'T want sound!
<jussi> DanaG: turn it off then? :D
<DanaG>  It shouldn't be on by default!@
<jussi> file a bug :D
<DanaG> That's an absolutely idiotic default.
 * jussi huggles DanaG
<jussi> DanaG: perhaps you should mention it in #kde-devel?
<DanaG> I don't even know where to turn that misfeature off... anyway, I was trying to close the lid to go to bed, so it startled me really badly.
<DanaG> ah, it's "profile changed" in Notifications.
<DanaG> anyway, bed now.  for real
<bobthemilkman> I'm having trouble getting swfdec to work with mozilla. I tried sudo apt-get install libswfdec-0.7-1, and it also grabbed gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, but I can't get it to work in firefox.
<bobthemilkman> Also, on an unrelated note, doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer causes it to hang behind a firewall, whereas "echo apt-get install flashplugin-installer | sudo -s -" works fine. Where should I report this bug?
<joona> Hello!
<screen-x> HI, I'm testing 10.10 with netbook/unity UI on an older eeepc, seems much slower than 10.04 unr, should I file a bug? or accept that my hardware is old (eeepc 4g).
<screen-x> Also, I can't see the nm-applet, although it is running. If I kill it and run it from a terminal, it appears momentarily, then disappears.
<tarzeau> www.ubuntu.com says want to make ubuntu 10.10 a 10 out of 10? the beta's ready for your feedback.     where to give that feedback
<tarzeau> launchpad?
<tarzeau> my installation of last week, i did upgrade the kernel and all packages in maverick (i386), rebooted and i get only a command line login...
<screen-x> tarzeau: ah yes, I got that too. I did sudo service gdm start
<tarzeau> screen-x: so did i. no x appears...
<tarzeau> screen-x: which video card/driver do you have?
<algnod> Hi I am some problems booting 10.10
<screen-x> tarzeau: intel 915
<tarzeau> algnod: which ones?
<tarzeau> screen-x: i got nvidia, let me try another driver, or fall back to nouveau, or nv
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: with nvidia install nvidia-current or upgrade it if you dont have latest
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: the latest version is 256.53-0ubuntu1
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: i just started removing nvidia.*
<gnomefreak> if that fails than try other options
<algnod> when i boot the live cd on a ibm t30 i do not see the normal startup dialog but only a small symbol at the bottom. If during bootup i press F6 then the dialog appears and I select "try ubuntu". Booting takes place and after some flickering I see some of the bootup messages ending with "checking battery state..."
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: why are you removing it?
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: how do you get dkms to build it?
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: 'cause i try with nouveau?
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: it will build it for you
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: you can try but that is only a work around
<tarzeau> nouveau works
<tarzeau> it didn't
<tarzeau> xorg logfile says nvidia module not found....
<tarzeau> you know it wasn't supposed to boot into the command line
<tarzeau> i wish they upgraded the gnustep stuff for 10.10 to what's in sid
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: because you still have an xorg.conf after removing nvidia-current. please install nvidia-current than reboot. since nvidia has have a lot of issues with the transition to 1.9 the new package fixes a couple of them
<tarzeau> nah, i don't need 3d at workplace
<tarzeau> nouveau is just fine
<tarzeau> and i wish maverick shipped 0.48 of inkscape
<gnomefreak> i dont use it for 3d but i use it for speed
<tarzeau> and gphoto2 is stone age in maverick too :(
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: it's not much faster if you don't use opengl stuff
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: i see improvements in speed using it
<tarzeau> that's nice for you, i don't
<tarzeau> yuck and maverick gimp-plugin-registry is 3.2-1
<tarzeau> squeeze/sid have 3.5.1
<tarzeau> that SUCKS
<tarzeau> 10.10 will suck for me. glad i got sid on my graphics workstations
<tarzeau> and for gphoto2, i got my own later versions
<algnod> is there a maverick mailing list?
<gnomefreak> algnod: there is a maverick-changes mailing list. it will tell you what packages that were updated installed but only from when you subscirbed to it
<algnod> thank you, I would like to help out in testing maverick but I cannot even get it to boot
<gnomefreak> algnod: they are devel mailing lists and such. for more infomation please see https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> algnod: do what i told you to try, ill be back in a few
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<JohnHeikkila> how are you?
<rothchild> Anyone else having issues with Spotify (linux client) in Maverick? Tips for a fix? Or do I need to go back to the WINE version for now?
<gnomefreak> JohnHeikkila: this channel is for discusstion/support for Maverick to talk on a personal level please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<JohnHeikkila> rothchild: You have a Spotify linux client? I thought there wasn't one for linux yer
<JohnHeikkila> *t
<rothchild> JohnHeikkila: yes, it's been out for a little while, you can only get it if you have a paid for account (apparently they haven't worked out how to stream the ads in it yet. Worked well in Lucid but I've just come up to Maverick for the last month of beta and it's crashing within a couple of seconds of coming up
<JohnHeikkila> oh, okau
<JohnHeikkila> *y
<Ddorda> hey guys, say, how stable is uthe beta?
<Ddorda> if i'm not afraid of small bugs but don't want my whole system to crash you would recommend it?
<JoshuaL> It is stable enough for me to use as a OS on my laptop I use 24/7
<JoshuaL> but there are of course some bugs which may annoy
<Ddorda> JoshuaL: for ex.?
<JoshuaL> empathy has some odd bug when using the msn protocol, however you can ignore the bug reports after they show up once :p
<Ddorda> JoshuaL: oh, so i;m free of bugs as i'm not going to use empathy :P
<JoshuaL> just make a backup of your current system and give it a try :)
<JoshuaL> + then
<gnomefreak> X still has a few bugs
<JoshuaL> ohw and xchat lags when changing channels
<JoshuaL> no idea why :p
<gnomefreak> there are still alot of bugs and we dont suggest you install/upgrade your main system
<Ddorda> gnomefreak: what bugs x has?
<gnomefreak> Ddorda: ati still is crashing for some users som epeople cant install nvidia without issues ect...
 * gnomefreak not super man i cant remember all of them
<gnomefreak> oh and someone this moring had intel bug, dont recall what it was
<Ddorda> gnomefreak: if you ever see superman call him over here, i need his advise :D
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ddorda> i guess i'll just have to see how it will work with my pc
<brendan-k> hello everybody
<brendan-k> "the beta is ready for your feedback" is written on the ubuntu homepage
<brendan-k> can somebody please tell me where can one give this feedback?
<JoshuaL> here, or on the forums, or launchpad :)
<JoshuaL> or even the mailinglist :D
<brendan-k> JoshuaL: ok thanks
<brendan-k> :)
<gnomefreak> depends on the feed back
<gnomefreak> there is a place that i cant recall atm
<brendan-k> gnomefreak: sure ill type it here quickly
<gnomefreak> in general
<brendan-k> For me there is one thing lacking in ubuntu, bluray and hd video capability
<brendan-k> now im not asking you to create massive new software, dont get me wrong
<brendan-k> hardware video acceleration is the necessary component for hd video i think
<brendan-k> this has been created for mplayer but the installation is not possible with the repository or a simple deb package
<kth> hello have anybody a ati 5670 gpu successfull running under 10.10 ? i'm not able to use fglrx because of a black screen so only the non accelerated driver work currently
<kth> nobody ?
<kth> well ok i'll give it the last try - hoping for success
<zniavre_> does your rhythmbox icon is inside indicator-app ? mine is "just" inside the notification aera
<sletz> hi, which version of JACK is in Maverick? JACK1 or JACK2 ?
<charlie-tca> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 668 kB
<rockhopper> hi
<histo> hello
<rockhopper> is there any doc for the changes of 10.10 from 10.04?
<histo> rockhopper: there are some current issues with 10.10 netbook edition you may want to read about int he release notes. I noticed installing it on a virtual machine doesn't work because you need a 3d supported card for the unity interface to come up.  That's why I would suggest downloading the cd and running from there to test.
<histo> rockhopper: that website I gave you ubuntu.com/testing will show the changes.  The biggest one in UNR would be Unity.
<rockhopper> ok
<rockhopper> Well, I don't run the virtual machine!
<rockhopper> Do you mean the virtual machine like in a Vserver or virtualbox?
<histo> rockhopper: yeah I was testing it out on virtualbox
<auxbuss> hey ho. Latest updates today killed bluetooth here. Is this known?
<rockhopper> Ok, well, if thats the only issue, I have no problems coz i'll run UNR natively
<histo> rockhopper: there may be other issues that pop up. But you could always reinstall 10.04 if you aren't worried about data loss.
<rockhopper> histo, I've mounted /home on other drive..
<auxbuss> By killed bluetooth, I mean that the panel widget has disappeared, although bluetoothd is still running.
<rockhopper> so i don't have any worries of data losses!! coz it won't be affected while reinstalling!
<rockhopper> auxbuss, try running sudo rfkill list
<rockhopper> and see if the bluetooth's blocked there
<auxbuss> Thanks. What is rfkill? There's no man page :(
<auxbuss> Okay, found docs.
<auxbuss> Output says no hard or soft blocks on all devices.
<auxbuss> When I run the "bluetooth" app, bluetooth-properties, it fails after a few secs.
<auxbuss> Any idea where bluetooth-properties writes its logs? Nothing obvious in /var/log
<auxbuss> dmesg shows bluetooth loading okay at boot. (I recently rebooted for driver test for a launchpad bug.)
<kklimonda> interesting, I can't use my dvd burner
<drdozer> hi
<drdozer> I've been using maverick for a while now on 2 machines
<drdozer> on one of them, apt/aptitude/dpkg have stopped working
<drdozer> they think there are no updates, which is clearly lies
<drdozer> I've kind of run out of ideas for how to fix this
<drdozer> without resorting to a blank install
<rockhopper> drdozer, try installing some new package that you don't have already!!
<auxbuss> Have you done a dist-upgrade lately?
<drdozer> I just did - I tried cvs and it lied with:
<rockhopper> So, you can know if its true or something's wrong
<drdozer> Package cvs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<drdozer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<drdozer> is only available from another source
<rockhopper> Try  changing the source!
<auxbuss> can you pastebin you /etc/apt/source.list
<drdozer> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse partner
<drdozer> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick restricted main multiverse universe partner
<drdozer> they are the only 2 entries I have in it
<auxbuss> You need maverick-updates in there somewhere, I believe
<drdozer> I can't see an updates under: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<drdozer> nor partner :) can probably take that out
<auxbuss> You need something like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted...
<drdozer> ok, that fetched some files and then told me I had 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<auxbuss> You need them for main restricted universe multiverse.
<auxbuss> Do you want me to pastebin my sources.list and you can try that
<drdozer> ok, that is worth a shot
<drdozer> but I think it's a problem with dpkg/apt/aptitude, not with the sources
<drdozer> it's not noticing updates
<drdozer> anyway, I will happily try your sources list
<auxbuss> http://pastebin.com/yJ05Exc3
<auxbuss> You might want to remove the last line, which is the mozilla daily builds ppa
<drdozer> right, that's fetched nearly 8m of package stuff
<drdozer> yay! it now wants to upgrade 477 items - you where right
<remoteCTRL> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<drdozer> so perhaps i with my deb lines being on a single line rather than one for restricted, another for universe, ...
<remoteCTRL> or maybe not...
<remoteCTRL> how do i upgrade to maverick?
<auxbuss> update-manager -d
<charlie-tca> You should read the release notes though - See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<auxbuss> Yeah, it's still moving very rapidly, so be prepared for breakages.
<remoteCTRL> auxbuss: thx dude
<rockhopper> omg, I've tried updating to 10.10 UNR, packages're being downloaded in 3 minutes, but the installation's still at 2.30 hours remaining
<rockhopper> :(
<gnomefreak> rockhopper: re start it using sudo dpkg --configure -a
<remoteCTRL> gosh never let ubuntu do a filesystem check during bootime on a netbook -.-
<duffydack> I do.. whats the problem
<remoteCTRL> duffydack: it like takes for ever?
<remoteCTRL> 33 minutes and 91% -.-
<duffydack> not an issue for me.. hmm
<remoteCTRL> duffydack: well not in general if i sit at home and do this, ok but if you are trying to show your boss something and this wants to fscheck first...
<BajK> Is there some kind of further categorizing planned? It is quite useless, you do have categories such as games and stuff but you still get listed ALL packages. There should be some additional subcategories for the specific application and not flood the user with all the packages
<kaj> trying to recall the ati driver for elcheapo radeon graphics ... maverick tried to install the fglrx driver which fails
<kaj> I don't have X access so I need the ati driver name for x200m onboard
<kaj> nm ..I'll go into windows to find the name
<mawst> Is there an ubuntu tweak for maverick?
<gnomefreak> mawst: i have it i just cant remember where i got the .deb it works on maverick fine here
<mawst> gnomefreak, still have the deb?
<gnomefreak> mawst: nope
<mawst> Could be the lucid deb I suppose
<mawst> It's possible
<rockhopper> hi
<rockhopper> i just upgraded from UNR 10.04 to 10.10
<rockhopper> Now, when i try to boot from it, I can't boot it..
<rockhopper> just a cursor's blinking
<rockhopper> and thats it.. Not going further
<rockhopper> even when i try to boot from live cd, it doesn't boot
<rockhopper> does any one had a similar problem??
<dupondje> Bluetooth still seems totally broken :(
<Awsoonn> Gmorning all, I did updates and now have a sys that hangs on boot. I'm not sure how to get to the new fangled grub menu. Help?
<charlie-tca> hold shift as it starts
<Awsoonn> Thanks again charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Awsoonn> It locked up @ the same spot, with the pretty spash screen with the four orange circles.
<Awsoonn> Before the spash screen I get what looks like a kernel message on the screen... :/
<Awsoonn> Its too fast to read tho, any sugestions?
<charlie-tca> Try removing "quiet splash" from the boot line
<BajK> Is it normal that plymouth isnt working in 10.10 Beta (it was in Alfa 3)
<charlie-tca> BajK: depends on the video card
<Awsoonn> charlie-tca: and how might I do that without accessing the grub menu or being able to boot?
<charlie-tca> hold shift while booting. The grub menu should come up
<charlie-tca> Then you can edit it just like you used to
<BajK> charlie-tca: virtualbox
<BajK> charlie-tca: it worked in Alfa 3
<charlie-tca> screwed
<BajK> and it is still the Ubuntu 10.10 screen in purple rather than the blue kubuntu one :)
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> The splash screens are not all there yet. Since VBox does not use KMS, the text screen is used
<charlie-tca> More than likely, Kubuntu has a good graphics plymouth screen, but does what xubuntu does. We all fall back to Ubuntu text only splash.
<Awsoonn> charlie-tca: holding shift does not yeild the boot menu tho. I've tried a few times now
<charlie-tca> oh-oh
<charlie-tca> Um, maybe boot the livecd and edit the /etc/default/grub file to force the menu?
<Ddorda> hey guys, is there skype in ubuntu 10.10 repos?
<charlie-tca> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<Tweaky> hi. having an issue updating libwebkit, and its now uninstalled, i get an error when reinstalling it, and its limiting my functionality.. even my software center disappeared. http://www.sendspace.com/file/0j6xt8 screenshot of error
<charlie-tca> Ddorda: that is wrong. skype does exist in main
<charlie-tca> it is version 2.1.0.81
<Ddorda> CardinalFang: for some reason it does't show in USC or in apt-cache :S
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, Ddorda isn't skype in partner?
<Ddorda> ZykoticK9: i have allowed all repo types
<ZykoticK9> Ddorda, Skype is in partner repo in Lucid, sorry i'm not in Maverick to check
<Tweaky> hi. having an issue updating libwebkit, and its now uninstalled, i get an error when reinstalling it, and its limiting my functionality.. even my software center disappeared. http://www.sendspace.com/file/0j6xt8 screenshot of error http://pastebin.com/rQAz8rs8 pastebin of error
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost | Tweaky
<ubottu> Tweaky: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<charlie-tca> according to synaptic, skype is in main in maverick
<Ddorda> weird... i'll try with synaptic
<Ddorda> nothing
<charlie-tca> pidgin-skype and python-skype are in multiverse
<John47> hello all - just upgraded to maverick beta on my dell mini 9 and once it boots into the GUI, my wallpaper starts, but then the screen flashes to white, then flashes back to the wallpaper, etc etc.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<charlie-tca> Unless something has changed in the latest installs. But then it should have gone away here too
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype shows it too
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, notice the "release (partner)"
<charlie-tca> May not be on your mirror yet. It just uploaded three days ago
<charlie-tca> I see the partner. But synaptic still shows it in main
<charlie-tca> It is possible that not all the mirrors updated yet
<Ddorda> i've allowed partner repo and now i have it
<Ddorda> thanks
<jrib> oops
<John47> hello all - just upgraded to maverick beta on my dell mini 9 and once it boots into the GUI, my wallpaper starts, but then the screen flashes to white, then flashes back to the wallpaper, etc etc.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<rockhopper> hi
<rockhopper> is anyone there who knows the solution for my problem?
<rockhopper> after upgrading, the new kernel's not booting!!
<rockhopper> does anyone know of the problem
<rockhopper> i can't even boot with the live usb
<rockhopper> its showing me a blinking cursor
<rockhopper> and nothing's happening!!
<rockhopper> But i'm able to boot from the old 2.6.32 kernel!!
<rockhopper> not the 2.6.35
<rockhopper> anyone?
<Ddorda> rockhopper: doesn't sound like kernel bug to me
<rockhopper> err!!
<John47> rockhopper: I'm having some problems of my own, but it's probably a driver issue rather than a kernel issue
<rockhopper> Oh..
<John47> rockhopper: just a guess, but I'm no expert, really.  I can't even get into the GUI after my maverick dist upgrade on my Mini 9, so don't go by me.
<charlie-tca> rockhopper: remove quiet splash from the live cd by hitting F6; see what the error is. Many times it is a drive it is unable to mount for some reason
<rockhopper> Oh..
<rockhopper> ok i'll try
<rockhopper> brb
<undifined> rockhopper, yours is a grub issue
<rockhopper> undifined, Is there a solution for it?
<undifined> reinstall grub on the disk
<undifined> overwrite bootsector and check grub config
<rockhopper> ok.. shud i remove it and install it?
<undifined> in reverse order
<rockhopper> install and remove?
<undifined> check grub config
<undifined> overwrite bootsector
<rockhopper> undifined, I'm sorry I'm a newbie.. can you tell me exactly what to do?
<undifined> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<undifined> John47, you are at a commandline now ?
<John47> undifined: no, but I can get there - am in the recovery menu
<John47> drop to root shell prompt?
<undifined> hmmm,
<John47> undifined: or login for cmdln access perhaps?
<undifined> yes
<undifined> any shell will do
<John47> undifined: there....logged in...command line only, no X
<John47> undifined: at the home dir
<undifined> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<undifined> or sudo it
<John47> undifined: ok, waiting.....
<rockhopper> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<John47> undifined: yeah, same thing - the wallpaper appears, then flashes white, then flashes wallpaper endlessly
<undifined> no messages ?
<John47> undifined: nope, just goes into this endless cycle.
<John47> undifined: when I hit cntrl-alt-del, I do get the menu for shutdown, but it flashes too
<undifined> yeah sounds like a driver issue
<undifined> did you mess with xorg.conf ?
<John47> undifined: yeah, if I could at least boot into Gnome with minimal drivers, I could fix it, but when I boot into failsafex, all i get is the wallpaper - nothing else.
<undifined> see if it exists at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<John47> undifined: nah, I didn't mess with xorg, but surely the dist-upgrade made changes to my system
<John47> ok, holdon
<John47> undifined: uh, hmmm....not there
<undifined> good
<John47> I have xorg.conf.failsafe, but that's it
<undifined> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<John47> undifined: I will look this over, thanks.  Sounds like I need to reconfigure X, but the recovery menus are not doing this for me.
<undifined> ok have fun
<John47> undifined: if by "fun" you mean unparalled agony, then absolutely, I will have a blast... ;)
<goruka> hi guys, i tried out the beta because 10.04 worked poorly for me, and it seems i can't use the nvidia driver with the xorg version that comes with 10.10 beta.. any hints?
<John47> goruka: I'm having MAJOR issues with xorg...I did a dist upgrade on my Dell mini 9 and now I cannot boot into gnome.  Haven't been able to solve the problem
<goruka> John47, mine just says xorg is too new for nvidia driver
<John47> goruka: Ugh, this probably means I'll have to re-install 10.04 from a USB.....Maybe I'll just try to install Unity from the PPA
<gnomefreak> goruka: goruka upgrade your driver version to nvidia-current 256.53-0ubuntu2
<John47> should have done that in the first place, probably.
<goruka> gnomefreak, i'll try
<John47> gnomefreak: how would you do that from the command line?
<goruka> gnomefreak, i seem to only have 256.44 , not 53
<gnomefreak> John47: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgade
<gnomefreak> goruka: 53 fixes your bug
<John47> gnomefreak: yeah, I tried that, got no love
<gnomefreak> you didnt do a full upgrade if you just upgraded
<gnomefreak> John47: you have a different bug than
<gnomefreak> John47: file a bug report using "ubuntu-bug nvidia-current" withou the "
<John47> gnomefreak: I need to figure out what the exact bug is though....need to find out how to get the log file here so I know what is breaking down.
<gnomefreak> John47: it is in /var/log you will see a bunch of xorg files the latest one you want. apport will add the need files to bug report
<John47> gnomefreak: ok, will see if I can manage that....newb with terminal in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> John47: this file Xorg.0.log
<gnomefreak> John47: use nv driver so you can at leaast get X
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau << package
<John47> gnomefreak: yeah, see, it boots into a terminal prompt, and then once I log in, I can type "startx" and get a desktop, but it's not the netbook interface, but standard desktop.  Oh, and tons of crash messages pop up....
<gnomefreak> nouveau is the default driver. you can try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<John47> gnomefreak: I actually don't have an xorg.conf file in that directory
<gnomefreak> John47: as for net book in not sure but once you get X you can file the bug an nvidia-current
<gnomefreak> John47: ok just making sure
<goruka> gnomefreak, oh thanks
<benishor> Hello ! I'mgetting an error while trying to upgrade from 10.04 -> 10.10  ... "can not mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade". Can anyone please help out with this?
<charlie-tca> do you have more than one desktop environment installed; like Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu ?
<benishor> yes, kde alongside gnome
<benishor> I basically started out with kubuntu and then switched to gnome by installing the proper packages
<charlie-tca> You will have to keep the one you want the most. Then you can upgrade that one and then reinstall the other one
<benishor> needless to say I have become addicted to gnome
<charlie-tca> It won't allow you to upgrade both environments during the upgrade
<benishor> how would I only keep that one?
<charlie-tca> remove "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<charlie-tca> use the part in quotes in a terminal
<charlie-tca> Then it should allow you to upgrade gnome
<benishor> charlie-tca: just did. let's see if the dist upgrade works
<charlie-tca> You should read the release notes though - See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<benishor> Hm ...I'm getting the same error:
<benishor> can not mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade
<charlie-tca> really? did you do the sudo apt-get upgrade - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first?
<benishor> no. I ran update-manager -d and I clicked on upgrade version
<benishor> charlie-tca: any other suggestions please? I'm kind of braindead at this point
<charlie-tca> nope, sorry. This is where I let the experts take it. There are many that know more than me.
<John47> guys, I did the same - upgraded from within 10.04 on my netbook, and now the X server is really broken...I'm also at a loss for how to fix it
<John47> downgrading now back to 10.04....oh well
<benishor> John47: my upgrade won't even proceed
<charlie-tca> might be better that way?
<benishor> :) might be, although I'm really keen on trying out maverick without really reinstalling everything
<ant30> Have someone syntax errors  /var/lib/dpkg/status  - /var/lib/dpkg/available after update to maverick ?
<benishor> ant30: virtualbox by any chance?
<ant30> benishor I have five pc's
<ant30> any other have this problem,
<benishor> ant30: I wondered how do the errors sound like
<ant30> and other four pcs, have been upgrade a month ago
<ant30> well, I force to update after see the error on update-manage :(
<benishor> how did you force the update to happen?
<benishor> I can't seem to get there
<ant30> Well, update-manager breaks after revert my source.list
<ant30> then, apt-get update don't run
<ant30> and apt-get dist-upgrade show that ubuntu-desktop is break
<ant30> then, I put the sources.list with maverick repos
<ant30> a make a apt-get dist-upgrade, I know this is bad :)
<knittl> hi. i'm experiencing this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=501380 any ideas?
<charlie-tca> benishor: bug 606150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606150 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "mythbuntu 10.04 fails to upgrade" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606150
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 501380 in pm-utils "pm-utils - Suspend and hibernate does not work on Fedora release 11 on an IBM (Lenovo) Thinkpad T60 (32bit, Centrino Duo processor with ATI mobility X1300)" [Urgent,Assigned]
<charlie-tca> benishor: also bug 617929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617929 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade: could not calculate upgrade when both xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617929
<charlie-tca> knittl: in fedora? or in Ubuntu?
<knittl> charlie-tca: in ubuntu. but it's the same symptoms
<knittl> i only found the report for fedora
<benishor> charlie-tca: what do you suggest I try in this case?
<benishor> I seem to have removed kubuntu-desktop from the first attempt:
<benishor> acid@omega:/var/log/dist-upgrade$ sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<benishor> Reading package lists... Done
<benishor> Building dependency tree
<benishor> Reading state information... Done
<benishor> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<benishor> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ZykoticK9> benishor, is ubuntu-desktop installed?  you probably need one or the other for a version upgrade to work successfully
<benishor> ZykoticK9:
<benishor> acid@omega:/var/log/dist-upgrade$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<benishor> Reading package lists... Done
<benishor> Building dependency tree
<benishor> Reading state information... Done
<benishor> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<benishor> at least if there were a way to know what's going on
<charlie-tca> knittl: bug 305301 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305301 in linux (Ubuntu) "[RC410] Xpress 200M hangs when resuming from suspend with DRI (needs KMS)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305301
<ZykoticK9> benishor, see !paste for pasting multi-line output - but ubuntu-desktop is installed so that's good.  Best of luck.
<benishor> ZykoticK9: 10x, but I still get the "can not mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade" error
<benishor> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knittl> charlie-tca: i have kms (afaik)
<knittl> and the problem is with nouveau
<knittl> standby works with nvidia
<lucas-arg> im having problems with nvidia-current and plymouth laptop sometimes doesnt even logs in and just stays in boot for hours...
<lucas-arg> and graphics are slow or laggy...
<charlie-tca> I reccomend filing a new bug using "ubuntu-bug linux" in a terminal, and include the fedora bug number. Of course, if yours is nvidia, it is not the same, since that was ATI mobility
<lucas-arg> gnome compiz are laggy
<charlie-tca> it's beta
<lucas-arg> i know... just typin this here, some dev could read it
<charlie-tca> oaky :-)
<lucas-arg> im using it as my primary and only OS right now... so its ok so far
<ant30> Well, I just fixed my problem by purging virtualbox-2.2  and removing virtualbox-3.1, and also mplayer package
<benishor> ant30: I asked you above if you had virtualbox installed
<ant30> benishor sorry, I think that you told me about ubuntu in virtualbox
<A1B2C3> hello, do someone know where to configure pwd in xchat ? it doesn not seem to use the one i gave in the preference :/
<coz_> A1B2C3,  I am not sure  ...did you try on the #xchat   channel?
<A1B2C3> not yet
<undifined> this alsa-pulse things really annoying me :}
<undifined> why do i only get noise.wav output puzzles me
<TeslaTony> I just upgraded to 10.10, and now I have options for Ubuntu Desktop Edition, Netbook Edition, and Netbook Edition 2D. When I try logging into Netbook Edition, I am greeted cheerfully by my wallpaper...and nothing else. What do I do to get it to factory defaults? (desktop edition works fine, though)
<tracy68> whas the current kernel in maverick ?
<tracy68> whats
<charlie-tca> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.19.20 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<tracy68> why i have ubuntu lucid and it says 2.6.36-20 ?
<charlie-tca> it shouldn't unless you installed a new kernel yourself
<charlie-tca> lucid is using 2.6.32.24
<charlie-tca> !info linux lucid
<tracy68> uname -a
<tracy68> Linux matrix 2.6.36-20-generic #25~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 25 04:24:28 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<charlie-tca> oops. looks like I am an update behind
<charlie-tca> do you have proposed enabled?
<guntbert> charlie-tca: no, you are not behind
<charlie-tca> Oh, good. Thanks
<KE1HA> same here charlie-tca 32-24 fer lucid
<guntbert> charlie-tca: the .25 is not reported by uname
<charlie-tca> But, back to the question asked by tracy68. the only way to the 2.6.36 kernel in lucid is proposed or purposely installing it
<svu> who'd be the right person to ask questions about PPC port of 10.10?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<charlie-tca> um, Hello, bug
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Not been a good day for anything from me...
<guntbert> BUGabundo: now you got me wondering -- the second time I see that statement from you
<BUGabundo> guntbert: LOL eheh
<BUGabundo> just a small word joke with the work "Boas"
<BUGabundo> portuguese for Hi
 * guntbert headslaps
<BUGabundo> "broas" is a kind of bread
<BUGabundo> not the most accured of best photo, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broa
 * BUGabundo stops offtopic
<flixil> Hello. I wanna use a newer kernel from maverik, what do I have to write instead of lucid in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<flixil> Oh shit sorry I mispelled maverik and it's maverick. Now it works :)
<tracy68> <flixil> there is kernel 2.6.35 for lucid
<tracy68> flixil are u still here ?
<stlsaint> anyone have any ideas why the keyring authentication was changed?
<stlsaint> this is pretty annoying
<stlsaint> having to re-authenticate everytime i want to use my ssh key
<stlsaint> its no longer unlocked at login nor am i given the option to allow it to be
<BUGabundo> stlsaint: change it to session
<ikonia> tracy68:
<tracy68> yes
<stlsaint> BUGabundo: yea but its still on a time limit where as before it would just unlock upon login to system
<lucas-arg> hey one question guys, ive installed linux-image-generic-pae and headers-pae it installed -19 kernels, ive checked the repos and there is a -20 kernel, shouldnt those packages install lastest kernels by default?
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-07
<histo> What files should I have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ?  I have one thats giving an error the lucid-partner.list.distUpgrade
<histo> nvm I deleted it
<tracy68> i have broadcom 4353 what driver should i use to get it working in 10.10 ?
<tracy68> anyone here >?
<tracy68> !seen ubuntu technical support
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<tracy68> !seen ubuntu customer service
<ChogyDan> tracy68: i heard that broadcoms don't work
<tracy68> i knew it
<tracy68> in 2.6.34 it does work
<tracy68> i mean 2.6.32
<tracy68> in lucid
<ChogyDan> you may just have to wait till it is closer till release
<tracy68> but it doesnt in maverick
<tracy68> arent there some compat-wireless dirvers for this device ?
<ChogyDan> yeah, exactly, that's what I heard.  Hopefully by release it will be fixed
<Karen_m> I installed the latest nvidia video driver so I can get CUDA, and when I startx, it signal 11s.   Anyone know a guide on how to get CUDA working in Maverick?
<ChogyDan> tracy68: compat-wireless is backporting later kernel drivers to earlier kernels...
<tracy68> what about bradcom or whoever made the wifi card dont they have the driver for it ?
<Karen_m> if I installed maverick, anyway to go back to lucid?
<tracy68> karen_m dont know mych about nvidia i have real graphic card not some dummy one
<Karen_m> nvidia is real, forget ati
<tracy68> why dont u buy propper graphic card
<Karen_m> nvidia>ati anyday
<tracy68> ati and only ati u should try the one i have got its called tesla
<tracy68> u would like it im sure
<Karen_m> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html
<Karen_m> ati is second fiddle to nvidia, if you like that.. :)
<tracy68> u know nothing
<tracy68> why nvidia trying to copy ati and their tesla?
<Karen_m> tracy, lose the purse honey.
<tracy68> everythign bad about ati is that isnt supported good enough in linux
<tracy68> <ChogyDan> there is some sta driver for my broadcom dont u know what one someone from ubuntu told me
<devon> hey, how do i install the -rt kernel?
<yofel_> devon: install the 'linux-image-rt' package?
<devon> @yofel_, searching that in synaptic doesn't lead to anything except "testdisk", which i have a feeling has nothing to do with the rt kernel
<yofel> odd
<devon> yeah
<yofel> !info linux-image-rt
<ubottu> Package linux-image-rt does not exist in maverick
<devon> oh.
<devon> that sucks
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> give me a sec
<devon> so do i have to go hunting through ppas or something?
<Karen_m> is there a way to downgrade?
<devon> like from the beta back to 10.04
<yofel> Karen_m: officially, no - reinstalling is your best option
<devon> ?
<devon> too bad, this is a fresh install, and i was just setting it up...
<yofel> hm... linux-image-rt is listed in apt-cache though...
<yofel>      2.6.31.10.12 0
<yofel>         500 http://mirror.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/ubuntu/ maverick/universe amd64 Packages
<devon> is there a way to add the lucid repo to my sources list?  i could nab it from there
<yofel> sure, just add the same lines where it says 'maverick' again with 'lucid'
<devon> hang on, i'm going to try an apt-get update b4 doing anything
<devon> actually, i think i'll just go back to my fedora/ccrma install, i know that worked
<devon> i kinda installed this on impulse
<devon> :p
<rockhopper> hi is anyone there?
<yofel> !anyone | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rockhopper> hi yofel
<rockhopper> I want to know if i can install Unity window manager on 10.04 UNR lucid
<TheCrow> hi
<FoolishOwl> I notice grub2 isn't automatically booting, even though /etc/default/grub seems to be configured for that.
<FoolishOwl> Anyone else having trouble with grub2?
<coreyt> I have just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, now when i boot, ubuntu does not load into the gnome desktop, it just gives me a command line interface. How can I get back to gnome?
<FoolishOwl> That's odd. You could try "sudo service gdm start"
<coreyt> FoolishOwl: Thanks for the tip I will try that, but would I have to do that each time?
<FoolishOwl> You shouldn't. Most likely, what you'll get from that is a more informative error message.
<FoolishOwl> If it just plain works, then the trick is figuring out why it's not doing that automatically.
<coreyt> Okay, I running ubuntu off the 10.04 cd right now, so I will have to go and try that, I will get back to you about this
<coreyt_> FoolishOwl: sudo service gdm start told me the service gdm is already running
<coreyt_> I guess he is not here anymore
<coreyt_> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and now when i boot, ubuntu does not load the gnome desktop, it just loads a command line interface, how do i get my gnome desktop back or at the very least downgrade back to 10.04?
<coreyt_> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and now when i boot, ubuntu does not load the gnome desktop, it just loads a command line interface, how do i get my gnome desktop back or at the very least downgrade back to 10.04?
<coreyt_> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and now when i boot, ubuntu does not load the gnome desktop, it just loads a command line interface, how do i get my gnome desktop back or at the very least downgrade back to 10.04?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: con the CLI, can you verify you have ubuntu-desktop and gdm installed?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: do you know how to check for it?
<coreyt_> Thanks for answering, but no I don't
<coreyt_> following the advice of someone else last time i ran sudo service gdm start, it told me gdm was already running
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: are you currently loged in on the CLI ?
<coreyt_> nope I would have to reboot, i using the live cd
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: do you see a prompt with you name@hostname$  ?
<coreyt_> yes i see that when the os loads
<coreyt_> instead of the gnome desktop
<kklimonda> .b 11
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: there is no easy way to downgrade (that I am aware of) and unless you have the /home in a different partition than your system files (/boot /usr /etc /var) you can end up losing your personal files, which is not good
<coreyt_> ah
<coreyt_> so is there a way to get gnome up?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: if in the end of the boot you get to a login prompt on the CLI, try to login with your old username and password
<coreyt_> I did
<coreyt_> it just gave me the command prompt
<coreyt_> after the successful login
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: good, assuming you are a sudoer, try this: $ sudo lsb_release -a
<coreyt_> does that include the $
<coreyt_> ?
<PresuntoRJ> the $ is for the regular user prompt (not root) - sudo will take elevation to the necessary priviledges
<PresuntoRJ> usually, the root prompt we indicate with a #
<PresuntoRJ> ;)
<coreyt_> okay, can you think of anything else i can try if that doesn't work, while im at it?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: we are investigating together... there will be a at least a couple of commands to try to solve it or figure out what went wrong
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: now, what does this last command told you ?
<coreyt_> well see ill have to reboot in order to try these because im on the same computer, using the live cd to boot to 10.04
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: for instance, mine, right now, says my machine is running Lucid 10.04.01
<PresuntoRJ> ok, so right down a few commands for later
<PresuntoRJ> before you boot
<PresuntoRJ> ok?
<coreyt_> of course
<PresuntoRJ> this checks the version of the ubuntu installed : $ sudo lsb_release -a
<coreyt_> I'm sure its 10.10 though, it says to at the top
<coreyt_> when im at that screen
<PresuntoRJ> this checks the version of the linux kernel installed : $ uname -r
<PresuntoRJ> the lucid is still on 2.6.32-25-generic
<PresuntoRJ> this can verify is the installation process halted and try to resume: $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PresuntoRJ> this, can verify if the apt-get during the upgrade has downloaded a broken package, and advise on possible fixes: $ sudo apt-get check
<PresuntoRJ> this can force the repository to re-read the list of available packages: $ sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<PresuntoRJ> this can remove unecessary packages: $ sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<PresuntoRJ> this should solve most installation issues, read carefully for the output before reacting: $ sudo apt-get -f -y install
<PresuntoRJ> this should complete the upgrade process, but only after everything you have tried: $ sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PresuntoRJ> if it still does not boot on your GUI, you may be short of the GUI packages... so try $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: do exactly in this order
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: it should solve most upgrades issues that might have ocurred on your machine
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: let us know afterwards how it went
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: have you wrote it down?
<coreyt_> writing...
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: by the way, have you tried to upgrade via the GUI applet, or the do-release-upgrade CLI command ?
<coreyt_> i upgraded by running the upgrade manager, then after it told me 10.10 was available, i clicked upgrade
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: if you get to a particularly difficult package, you might be able to clean the cache comlpetely with $ sudo apt-get clean           before you repeat the process, ok?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: but it told you it was still beta, write? or at least, you have set up some time ago to let you know beforehand, right ?
<coreyt_> yeah i knew it wasnt a stable release yet
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: okido, just checking :D
<PresuntoRJ> :-p
<coreyt_> so i should do the sudo apt-get clean before i repeat what process?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: when you are ready to reboot, let me know
<lsmobrian> does anyone know how to login into launchpad using command line.  I enter my username/password however after that theres nothing to do.  "continue" is not a link.  I am using w3m trying to submit some bug info using apport-collect
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: if you follow these steps and you get to a stubrn package that refuses to install, the clean will remove every downloaded .deb file from the cache and force them to redownload when you repeat the process
<coreyt_> okay i see
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: but at first, try it again with what you've got there already...
<coreyt_> im going to reboot now
<coreyt_> will you still be on here?
<PresuntoRJ> lsmobrian: sorry, never tried that...
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt_: for a while... probably I will still be here since I am tring to upgrade a laptop right now
<coreyt_> okay, thanks for your help i appreciate it, i will get back to you
<PresuntoRJ> lsmobrian: there should be a community documentation on that somewhere
<lsmobrian> I was hoping so, but have had no luck finding any
<PresuntoRJ> lsmobrian: are you using maverick ? (ubuntu 10.10)
<lsmobrian> well, sorta
<lsmobrian> Im in the installer now and trying to file a bug for ubiquity(the installer)
<PresuntoRJ> lsmobrian: probably the server team have the answer, since they are used not to have the GUI installed... you should try this question on the #ubuntu-server channel then
<lsmobrian> good idea, thanks
<PresuntoRJ> lsmobrian: good luke
<Dr_Willis> I think i need to file a bug on compiz also here. I just noticed if you use the 'windows rules' plugin,  the + button to add a window title, or other info to a rule. dosent seem to propery set the variable. it gives 'title=' Instead of 'title="window title"' like it should.
<Dr_Willis> someone care to verify if it works on a clean install? this is a Upgrade machine i did yesterday.
<kklimonda> lsmobrian: you can save report and copy it over to another machine that has graphical browser.
<PresuntoRJ> Dr_Willis: I am almost finishing an upgrade here, so I can check the behavior... but I don't have a fresh install on sight any time soon...
<Dr_Willis> PresuntoRJ:  actually i recall the SAME problem with my older install.. but i had it with so many PPA's it may of been using a ppa for compiz. so i never looked into the issue
<Dr_Willis> PresuntoRJ:   Window rules, like where you enter the 'title' rule. the + button, the grab thing 'works' there . but dosent send the rule to the main setting. and even entering a value manually and  adding the rule.. it also ends up not getting set properly on the parent rule dialaog.
<PresuntoRJ> Dr_Willis: PPAs got disabled during the upgrade process... unless its a really newer version number that would not get replaced from 10.10 repository, that should be no issue
<Dr_Willis> I use this feature to make things like 'File Operations'  window stay on top.
<white_magic> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 and it's been at 'resizing partition' stage for at least 10 minutes. It doesn't seem rigth. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> PresuntoRJ:  yea. I just wanted to check with a clean install. I got a clean install on the laptop. I will check that later today.
<lsmobrian> kklimonda, thanks, not sure why im trying to make this hard, i already moved a few logs
<Dr_Willis> PresuntoRJ:  work time for me. So chat at you later.
<ChogyDan> white_magic: I would let it go for a long time before I give up.  You loose all your data otherwise...
<white_magic> its a mostly clean install of win7.. but i also have a clean install of ubuntu 9.04, both of which would be installed alongside ubuntu 10.10
<PresuntoRJ> Dr_Willis: I can try on a VMWare after I finish here, but I am not sure if it will have an affect on the result to be a valid test in this case
<white_magic> i wonder if that's a lot of OSs for it to handle
<white_magic> would hate to lose my win7, just after i installed everything. not that any data there is vital
<white_magic> woah
<white_magic> that stage is over
<white_magic> good thing i didnt do anything impulsive
<switz_> Hi, I am having a weird problem after updating. After going to meerkat whenever I open a program it maximizes so that I can't see the [x][_][ ] buttons on top
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: sometimes it takes for ever if the windows (NTFS) partition is not defragmented... because the partition tool would have to move the files around as well as resizing the table ;)
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: that could have been your case
<white_magic> makes sense
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: let us know if you run into any troubles
<white_magic> i didnt defrag since installation, which wasnt that long ago, but still
<white_magic> i will, thanks
<white_magic> i usually avoid betas, but thought i'd take a chance this time
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: windows after the installation is a complete mess of fragmentation.... don't let the "freshness" of the installation foul you
<white_magic> i miss the beautiful installers of regular releases though :p
<white_magic> yea'
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: one of the downsides of using a work-in-progress version ;)
<white_magic> PresuntoRJ: i went with the default options for partitioning (install 10.10 alongside win7 & ubuntu 9.04). i will want to remove 9.04.. anything i should keep in mind?
<white_magic> i have not bothered to look at the partition process at all, since ubuntu has never screwed me over with it
<white_magic> i mean i never configured anything other than partition sizes
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: do you have a partition for your /home separated from the system files (like /boot , /etc, /var, /usr , etc) ?
<Doyle> white_magic: it's not uncommon for a partition resizing to take several hours...
<white_magic> PresuntoRJ: like i said, i just went with default settings when installing 9.04 & 10.10 now
<white_magic> stupid, i know, but i'm not so worried
<PresuntoRJ> Doyle: it has been a 50-50 experience for me... either really quick, or takes for ever to complete
<white_magic> anyway, it's 'installing the base system' now, so the partition is over
<white_magic> partitioning
<white_magic> i suppose i can just edit GRUB and delete the 9.04 entry for starters
<white_magic> then just remove 9.04 partitions?
<Doyle> PresuntoRJ: yea, it depends on how easily the system can shuffel the data around... if you resize a partition with only 10% free space it'll take all night
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: if you have your personal files backed up somewhere else, and there is nothing in the 9.04 you need for later, than you could delete it with no fear... a $ sudo grub-probe would do the trick for you
<Doyle> white_magic: you should leave it there in case you need to boot ot the old kernel version
<white_magic> well, i used 9.04 for less than 3 minutes in total
<PresuntoRJ> Doyle: good point
<white_magic> so i dont have anythign to lose..
<white_magic> why would i need to boot to the old kernel version?
<white_magic> also, should i encrypt the home directory if i plan to dual boot? common sense says no, for convenience purposes? what is the default setting, though?
<white_magic> installer doesn't tell me..
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: so, there is no need to keep it at all during the instalation... I think a fresh installation (keeping windows and 10.10) would have you going for now... just remember that 10.10 is still beta, and it is still prone to bugs and stuff...
<white_magic> well, it's chosen no by default, but doesn't say much else
<coreyt> PresuntoRJ: I'm bank
<coreyt> back
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: and?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: any troubles ?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: any progress?
<coreyt> no progress :)
<coreyt> ok ill run through the list you gave me and tell you what they did
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: :-p ...  :-/
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: ok
<coreyt> the ubuntu version is 10.10
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: so, it has done something already
<coreyt> kernel version is 2.6.35-19-generic
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: sure, the 10.10 kernel
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: what else?
<coreyt> dpkg --configure -a did nothing
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: nothing has stoped in the middle, good
<coreyt> apt-get check looks like it tried to do something but...
<coreyt> gave me 6 files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<coreyt> that apparently had invalid filename extensions
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: which ones?
<coreyt> ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list.save
<coreyt> gdm2setup-gdm2setup-lucid.list.distUpgrade
<kklimonda> coreyt: your gdm doesn't start?
<coreyt> ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid-.list.distUpgrade
<PresuntoRJ> kklimonda: nope, that's the point
<coreyt> hernejj-ppa-lucid.list.save
<coreyt> gdm2setup-gdm2setup-lucid.list.save
<kklimonda> coreyt: can you launch X with startx?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: any ppa you can disable... try editing the source.list files and put a # in the beging of the line...
<coreyt> hernejj-ppa-lucid.list.distUprgade
<coreyt> those 6
<ChogyDan> coreyt: if you don't want those ppas, you can just delete those files
<coreyt> do you want me to run through the other commands
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: if you can, sure... kklimonda has a good point, can you get to the X running $ startx ?
<coreyt> what do you mean X?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: yeap... X is the GUI server ...
<coreyt> i can try that, just enter startx?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: we were checking if the upgrade has failed somehow, but the X could be running manually also
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: sure
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: $ startx
<coreyt> okay, i will go do that right now
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: then you can resume the check with the rest of the list anyway (even if startx works) just to play safe
<coreyt> i ran all the commands you gave me
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: if it does not, we will get there soon enough
<coreyt> most of them gave the same thing as apt-get check gave me
<coreyt> trying to install ubuntu-desktop told me it was already up to date
<ChogyDan> coreyt: what did apt-get check say?
<PresuntoRJ> coreyt: good, than you can go on editing the files to comment the "inapropriate" lines with # as the first letter, or ever, delete the files it has complained and try the list again
<coreyt> okay, i will be back
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: a bunch of invalid files as the source.list repositories, mostly ppa related
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: he will try to comment those and try again
<ChogyDan> PresuntoRJ: is that the problem?
<ChogyDan> I had that same issue, but they were for all these ppas disabled at upgrade, figured it was a non issue
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: not sure, we are checking... he had the X and gdm not running after the upgrade... not sure if something hasd stoped during the upgrade... we were checking manually for the dpkg and apt statuses
<ChogyDan> ah, ok
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: when he came back from the boot, he was reading the results of the commands I have passed him ;)
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: you know, dpkg --configure -a, apt-get check, that kind of stuff
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: but those commands complained about 6 invalid lines, all but one were ppa related, the other was gdm related, not sure what repository was that anyway
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: but it was not an ubuntu one
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: and it said lucid in the name anyway...  gdm2setup-gdm2setup-lucid.list.save
<ChogyDan> PresuntoRJ: yeah, probably all old ppa listings
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: hence the advise to disable those
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: I wonder if they were disabled during the upgrade process at all as they should have been
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: but thouse could have cause the strange behavior anywaym so he will try the dpkg and apt check again
<ChogyDan> PresuntoRJ: what happened when he ran startx?  I missed that
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: I think he never said... :-/
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: I think he is on the live-cd to IRC with us, and have to reboot to get to the testing part
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: he'll be back
<i_is_broke> has there been any issues with nvidia video cards with m&m???
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: if there was nothing else to disrupt the upgrade itself, I believe he could try a $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<PresuntoRJ> right ?
<ChogyDan> PresuntoRJ: I dunno, I've never tried that
<ChogyDan> PresuntoRJ: but if startx fails, whatever error msg and Xorg.0.log should give good leads
<PresuntoRJ> ChogyDan: that should re-run the installation scripts that usually happen during the upgrade ... after his boot we will learn more
<PresuntoRJ> busy repositories ! 3 hours to complete the download for the upgrade ?
<PresuntoRJ> wow
<coreyteet> PresuntoRJ: Im back again
<ChogyDan> coreyteet: can you pastebin the error from startx, and your Xorg.0.log?
<coreyteet> i wrote down the errors but i dont have the log :(
<coreyteet> Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia.drv.so
<ChogyDan> coreyteet: can you access your /root?
<coreyteet> Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<ChogyDan> was there a message about ABI?
<coreyteet> no drivers available
<coreyteet> those were my errors
<coreyteet> I dont believe so
<coreyteet> my root folder? i didnt try
<ChogyDan> coreyteet: I mean, I just want you to edit a file  (I assume you are on a live install?)
<coreyteet> yes i am
<coreyteet> edit a file on my live install?
<ChogyDan> coreyteet: sudo mv /root/etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/etc/X11.xorg.conf.no_work
<ChogyDan> of course, sub in the actual root location for root
<coreyteet> do this at boot on 10.10 or on my live installation?
<ChogyDan> coreyteet: the one that is giving those nvidia errors
<white_magic> hey, so i delete my main 9.04 partition (which was 2.5gb only), but now i have 2 SWAP partitions. one is 11gb, the other is 181MB
<white_magic> i'm not sure which one is for ubuntu 10.10
<white_magic> i'd like to delete the one for 9.04..
<ChogyDan> white_magic: why do you have an 11g swap partition?
<white_magic> i haven't got a clue
<white_magic> it's been chosen to be so by default
<white_magic> how do i find out which is the one for 10.10 (currently in use)?
<ChogyDan> white_magic: I think you can list all your partitions with sudo fdisk -l
<white_magic> aha
<white_magic> does 10.10 alt disc contain gparted by any chance?
<ChogyDan> white_magic: I don't think it does
<Doyle> white_magic: you cna boot to it, get online then install it through synaptic
<white_magic> well im booted in a 10.10 install, but i dont suppose i can edit a partition that is currently in use
<white_magic> on a different note, where is GRUB stored? i thought it would be /boot/grub/menu.lst, but it's not there..
<Doyle> white_magic: no... best way, download an image of parted magic, burn it and boot to it
<white_magic> is parted magic different from gparted?
<Doyle> white_magic: do a 'locate menu.lst' in term
<white_magic> ok
<white_magic> aha!
<Doyle> white_magic: parted magic is a distribution that focuses on disk tools
<Doyle> white_magic: I use it to image all the new pc's that come into the office.
<white_magic> i dont wanna use my dvd-rw's on it :(
<white_magic> wonder if a 1 or 2 year old version of gparted would do
<white_magic> for ext4 and ntfs..
<white_magic> i think it's grub.d now, not menu.lst
<white_magic> wait.. scratch that
<ChogyDan> white_magic: it is grub.d under /etc I believe, it is also /boot/grub/grub.cfg I believe
<white_magic> yea, well opening grub.cfg, i read that i should be using grub-mkconfig to edit it
<white_magic> but it seems that grub-mkconfig is for adding entries
 * ChogyDan *yawn*
<KukuNut> can't get netbook in vbox.  all I get is the background and x mouse cursor.  any idea how to get past this? tried no splash no modeset..
<KukuNut> startx would get me the regular ubuntu
<j_r_d> Hey, I made a custom command to run when a cd gets mounted but now I need to change it.....how do I do that? I tried going to file management but the option wasn't there. I'm using 10.10 btw..
<j_r_d> Thanks
<j_r_d> any ideas?
<lucas-arg> hello, im having problems with my bluetooth, ubuntu doesnt recognize it at all
<red> Anyone know what could cause login screen to be fading light\purple\light\purple indefinately on Maverick? Started today with apt-get upgrades
<red> I could log in by typing username\pw even tho i didnt see the dialogs
<red> and after that the screen started functioning properly again
<chandru_in> In maverick beta is it not possible to hide rhythmbox window without quitting rhythmbox?
<gnomefreak> chandru_in: yes but i dont remember how,i think it is the close button and it will be in the sound dialog
<chandru_in> Which close button are you referring to?
<gnomefreak> chandru_in: the x tha it should show up in the sound menu
<chandru_in> Nope the sound menu has no close button.  I'm running Maverick beta with all updates installed
<chandru_in> There is an entry for rhythmbox though
<gnomefreak> chandru_in: the sound menu will have ry... in it and you can use the menu to play quit ect...
<vish> chandru_in: the close from the window doesnt work?
<vish> not the menu..
<chandru_in> vish, it quits rhythmbox
<chandru_in> gnomefreak, There are options to play, pause and change track
<gnomefreak> chandru_in: the rhythmbox entry will still allow you to play since you didnt really quit it.
<chandru_in> but none to close
<gnomefreak> chandru_in: IIRC you right click on it but let me look
<chandru_in> gnomefreak, it does play but was wondering why something which was working fine has been removed
<gnomefreak> chandru_in: removed?
<chandru_in> I mean ability to close the main window without quitting the whole application
<gnomefreak> chandru_in: the main window will be closed and placed in the sound menu
<chandru_in> By doing what?
<chandru_in> Closing it quits rhythmbox
<chandru_in> Ctrl+W minimizes it
<gnomefreak> if you open it play or what not. than close the widow by using the x to close the window. than it will show up in sound menu but the gig window is gone, you can close that or wuit it to stop using it
<vish> chandru_in: thats odd , it minimizes to the tray here... close from the metacity needs to minimize to the tray
<vish> well , alteast that what it does here..
 * gnomefreak maybe missunderstanding
<gnomefreak> ah ok you can either play it from sound menu or quit by opening the main window to close the app totally
<chandru_in> vish, Can you double check whether you have all the latest updates installed?
<vish> chandru_in: yup.. just checked now :)
 * vish checks again..!
<luftikuss> Does maverick provide FreeNX or NX_technology?
<jo-erlend> in lucid, I can write messages to facebook, etc, from the panel. I'm not able to do that in maverick. Am I doing something wrong, or has that possibility been removed?
<chandru_in> vish, Nothing work.  Closing main window still quits!  :(
<JoshuaL> i thought mark said they would do something special with the space in the right of the titlebar in 10.10
<JoshuaL> or am i mistaken and will it be in 11.04?
<vish> chandru_in: hmm , yeah , i have a bunch of updates , let me install them and try again to isolate if it is due to RB or not..
<chandru_in> ok thanks, vish
<JoshuaL> jo-erlend, same here, no idea why. maybe they will enable it before release or so
<jo-erlend> I hope so. I think that was a very compelling argument for many people.
<zniavre_> vish,  RB lose his indicator-app cause it's now inside indicator-sound no ?
<vish> zniavre_: yeah..
<vish> zniavre_: its now in the sound menu itself..
<vega_> hmm, maverick boot hangs if my iphone is plugged in during boot..
<tracy69> guys what the temp of the cpu and the gpu should i have running 10.10 on my laptop ?
<tracy69> !seen anyone
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<yofel> tracy69: depends on what apps you're running, and type of machine, my i7 notebook usually runs at cpu core temp ~45°C when idle
<yofel> (with ffx, thunderbird, KDE, quassel and one smplayer instance open)
<tracy69> <yofel> my run at 29 and it has q9000 cpu so i dont know if that isnt a bit to cold or soemthing
<tracy69> and the gpu temp says 24C
<vega_> too cold?
<tracy69> no?
<vega_> i don't think it can be too cold.. :)
<tracy69> i odnt know much about gpu cpu temp dont know what the right temp etc
<tracy69> better is to have 50C cpu or 20C temp?
<yofel> usually, the lower the better
<tracy69> i have custom made i mean one company have made for me water cooling pad so im able to reduce the temp to as low as 15C cpu but normally it has from 25 to 29C when playing clips etc
<vega_> as long as you don't freeze it .. :)
<tracy69> what would happen if the temp dropped to -5C
<tracy69> would the cpu die?
<vega_> actually, no idea..
<tracy69> ok
<tracy69> i can go below 0 thats for sure:)
<yofel> I doubt that, it would just be unecessarily expensive
<vega_> my cpu is 38, gpu 51 at work (home computer is something about the same)
<vega_> dell e6500 laptop
<tracy69> ok thats not bad i think
<tracy69> before the company made the pad for me the cpu was about 55C and the GPU 60 to 65 even when idle thats why i was looking for something to cool this laptop now is ok
<tracy69> i have one more questio whats plugin-containe ?
<tracy69> what does it do ?
<lucas-arg> hello, i have an hp dv6, bluetooth doesnt seem to be working...
<lucas-arg> neither was working on 10.04
<lucas-arg> but it worked on arch linux...
<lucas-arg> i dont know how to solve this problem
<Neo_> Hi, I am currently using 10.04. I have a broadcom wireless adapter, for which even the proprietary drivers that ubuntu provides do not work. So, I have compiled the drivers by downloading the source. If I upgrade to 10.10 now, will these drivers have to be recompiled?
<Neo_> Hi, I am currently using 10.04. I have a broadcom wireless adapter, for which even the proprietary drivers that ubuntu provides do not work. So, I have compiled the drivers by downloading the source. If I upgrade to 10.10 now, will these drivers have to be recompiled?
<yofel> yes, you have to recompile them for every new kernel
<yofel> and please don't repeat yourself (at least not until you have waited a few hours)
<yofel> left -.-
<Neo_> Hi, I am currently using 10.04. I have a broadcom wireless adapter, for which even the proprietary drivers that ubuntu provides do not work. So, I have compiled the drivers by downloading the source. If I upgrade to 10.10 now, will these drivers have to be recompiled?
<yofel> yes, you have to recompile them for every new kernel
<yofel> and please don't repeat yourself (at least not until you have waited a few hours)
<Neo_> sorry about that
<yofel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<undifined> !pulse
<undifined> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Neo_> yofel, since I already have packages needed for compiling these drivers (build-essential and stuff), I can go ahead and upgrade and then recompile. I wont need internet to download those packages again. Am i right?
<willwork4foo> hi all
<willwork4foo> does anyone know if the upower bug affecting netbooks has been resolved for 10.10?
<yofel> right, you'll only need to rebuid the driver (if it's compatible with 2.35)
<vaibhav> i want to change admindir which is used by dpkg, how can i do it
<yofel> *rebuild
<Neo_> thanks yofel
<yofel> vaibhav: there is --admindir=
<vaibhav> yofel: i tried it, but it says "no such file or directory", i checked the path it was correct
<yofel> hm, then I don't know, I never actually used that
<lucas-arg> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vaibhav> yofel: can you suggest me something else, actuall i need to run dpkg and transfer file to a particular location
<yofel> what are you trying to do actually? --admindir will tell it to use another place instead of /var/lib/dpkg - what file from there do you need?
<lucas-arg> need help with bluetooth... any one?
<willwork4foo> anyone know much about upower?
<yofel> lucas-arg: unless you tell us what your problem is we won't know if we can help you
<vaibhav> yofel : i am using nokiaQt SDK for development; which does not have dpkg of it's own if some how i instruct dpkg (of system) to use the place i want, all my problems will be solved
<lucas-arg> yofel: ubuntu is not detecting my card i guess... gnome-bluetooth or whatever its name is, says that i dont have a bluetooth card, but i do...
<lucas-arg> yofel: i dont know whats goin on, in arch i had to turn it on via software, but here i dont even know how
<ToxinPowe> Anyone knows why Pokerstars doesn't works with wine on Maverick? everything else works fine. :/
<yofel> lucas-arg: does lspci or lsusb list a bluetooth device?
<luftikuss> For what date is Maverick Beta scheduled?
<yofel> vaibhav: erm, do you want to make dpkg install stuff at a specific location, or do you want to make dpkg install the sdk which doesn't have a .deb file?
<lucas-arg> yofel: i can paste bin the outputs so u can see... i search it but didnt find it
<yofel> luftikuss: see schedule in /topic
<vaibhav> yofel: i want dpkg to install stuffs at specific location
<yofel> lucas-arg: can you pastebin the output of dmesg instead?
<lucas-arg> yofel: sure
<yofel> vaibhav: then you'll have to use --root= I think, which will set instdir and admindir
<yofel> (see man dpkg)
<vaibhav> yofel: it still gave same error ; tried it
<lucas-arg> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489810/
<Daekdroom> !info foomatic-db
<ubottu> foomatic-db (source: foomatic-db): OpenPrinting printer support - database. In component main, is optional. Version 20100806-0ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 970 kB, installed size 16944 kB
<Daekdroom> Hm.. dist-upgrade wants to remove it..
<yofel> Daekdroom: here too
<yofel> lucas-arg: that does list a bluetooth device... what does 'hciconfig' tell you?
<lucas-arg> yofel: nothing
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, maybe it recognised the device and removed it immediately again...
<lucas-arg> i dont know what to do either
<luftikuss> yofel: Thank you.
<red> I've got Maverick installed at my personal PC now, set up for my work just the way I want it (apps, settings, themes, firefox addons/customizations etc. etc). What would be the easiest solution in exporting my installed applications and user settings? I know of copying home folder would mostly sort the settings (then just slap a few things from etc to get apache2 etc enviroments too), but how about the apps?
<lucas-arg> yofel: in bluez web they say 0.32 version of obexd solve some of my problems...
<red> I wan't to use this same installation @workplace :)
<yofel> hm, we have 0.31 right now for obexd, not sure if there's still time or a reason to get 0.32 in mav
<yofel> red: this should give you a list of all installed packages: dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}'
<lucas-arg> yofel: well, i have a reason... in arch i was using lastest bluez and it worked ok...
<lucas-arg> yofel: otherwise, how am i supposed to use my bluetooth?
<yofel> lucas-arg: no idea, 0.32 has already been requested btw. (bug 625544 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625544 in obexd (Ubuntu) "Sponsor new upstream release" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625544
<red> yofel: and I can use that list easily to apt-get install stuff?
<red> except for manually set up packages (there are just 3 so that is np)
<yofel> right, you should be just be able to do 'apt-get install <generated list>'
<lucas-arg> yofel: ill have to wait then, thanks
<yofel> apt will skip everything that's already installed. only downside: the packages that are installed as deps will be listed as manually and not automatically installed
<yofel> so apt-get autoremove won't work
<red> yofel: ok thanks, now just to figure how ubuntu will let met to tar my home folder, getting odd error
<lucas-arg> yofel: is possible to start obexd manually?
<lucas-arg> or bluez
<red> "No such file or directory" when ctrl-a @ home dir, then deselecting two folders (dropbox and one other) -> right click -> compress
<lucas-arg> all i see in bluetooth in /etc/init.d/
<red> Will work as long as hidden files are not shown
<yofel> lucas-arg: I don't know, maybe someone else does :/
<lucas-arg> ok thanks yofel
<red> it was my .wine folder causing that
<red> odd :)
<Volkodav> So gdebi was changed to ubuntu software center ?
<Volkodav> there is no verbose info on it ( at least I did not find)
<yofel> software center was changed to be the default for package file installations. gdebi is still there, but not used
<lucas-arg> yofel: solve the problem, it was something in my bios for saving energy...
<yofel> great...
<lucas-arg> is it true that devs want to remove synaptic from cd for ubuntu 11.04?
<vaibhav> sayonara
<shadeslayer> to answer lucas-arg's question, yes
<tacomaster> hello i just upgraded to 10.10 and wine and virtualbox where disabled in my third party software how can i reenable them?
<Mike1_> hey! I’ve just read that AMD open-sourced it’s graphics card drivers … are they included in Maverick? Are they working well?
 * Mike1_ got a HD4850 (RV770) and I’m wondering if I should try Ubuntu 10.10 beta with KDE SC
 * shadeslayer hits Mike1 for not trying KDE SC 4.5.1
<Mike1> shadeslayer: which version comes with Maverick?
<shadeslayer> 4.5.1 .. i just said that :P
<tacomaster> does anyone know a web site i can read about how to turn on the software sources that were disabled in the upgrade to 10.10
<Mike1> shadeslayer: I’m wondering if I should try it – meaning I’m about to do it
<Mike1> shadeslayer: so no reason to hit me!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Mike1: ok just a few things, install extra wallpapers from the kde wallpaper pack
<shadeslayer> the default one is horrible
<ToxinPowe> ethais horrible?
<shadeslayer> and install kopete-gcall package to get google call support in kopete
<shadeslayer> ToxinPowe: yes :(
<shadeslayer> i hate that wallpaper...
<shadeslayer> ( its just my opinion )
<ToxinPowe> shadeslayer, nop the best but not horrible, IMHO =)
<Mike1> shadeslayer: The default wallpapers in ubuntu suck too since 10.04, so no surprise for me ;-)
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> I really need sun jre/jdk in maverick. Is it possible?
<shadeslayer> Mike1: yes, but ubuntu comes with a nice stack of wallpapers to choose from, kubuntu has just ethias
<shadeslayer> DamienCassou: id say install from lucid
<DamienCassou> shadeslayer: you mean download various deb files manually and run dpkg?
<shadeslayer> DamienCassou: yes
<Mike1> shadeslayer: the Wallpapers in Ubuntu are nice photos, but they are bad as wallpapers (if you use stuff like desktop icons etc)
<DamienCassou> shadeslayer: thank you
<shadeslayer> i wouldnt recommend it, but seeing that the packages are not in the repo.. thats your best bet
<tacomaster> does anyone know how to reenable software sources that have been disabled with a upgrade?
<shadeslayer> Mike1: didnt try out ubuntu for that long... <3 kde too much :D
<shadeslayer> tacomaster: via synaptic ?
<shadeslayer> IIRC its under repositories
<tacomaster> shadeslayer: so reinstall them?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> tacomaster: just re-enable them if  you did a upgrade
<Mike1> or tinker around in the /etc/apt directory
<shadeslayer> or that if you know what your doing
<tacomaster> shadeslayer: there not disabled in synaptic there disabled in software sources under the other software tab
<tacomaster> shadeslayer: the two programs are wine and virtualbox
<shadeslayer> tacomaster: my first question is why do you need the wine repo?
<shadeslayer> and  if im not mistaken vbox is in archives as well
<tacomaster> to update wine as newer versions come out
<shadeslayer> well.. go lp page of ppa and add manually if you cant re-enable then
<atrus> tacomaster: maybe they weren't disabled, but ubuntu just has a newer version, so it's using that? in which case, there may be an updated software-source to go along wtith it...
<tacomaster> atrus: it was when i tried to update that it said something along the lines of cant update repo disabled
<charlie-tca> Is there a version available for Maverick, or is the version lucid?
<charlie-tca> It won't auto enable anything for lucid
<killer999> I got a problem...the option for turning off bluetooth from indicator applet is gone...how do i turn off bluetooth
<herbs> yellow
<DamienCassou> shadeslayer: thank you. Java now works perfectly on maverick
<herbs> boo
<shadeslayer> DamienCassou: oh great! :D
<shadeslayer> herbs: 0_o
<shadeslayer> he really needed it..
<killer999> I got a problem...the option for turning off bluetooth from indicator applet is gone...how do i turn off bluetooth
<DamienCassou> during the install of maverick, I choosed 'USA International (with dead keys)' as my keyboard layout. Once installed, I then choose 'USA International (ALTGr dead keys)'. I want to remove the first layout to use only the first one. However, after each reboot the first layout comes back
<tacomaster> ok so if i have 10.10 can i delete everything in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that has lucid in it?
<charlie-tca> Pretty much. I use VirtualBox PEUL edition, and there is none yet for Maverick. I have a sources line that uses lucid for it instead of Maverick
<tacomaster> mine are mostly wine-ppa's
<charlie-tca> I don't know wine enough to say if you can use them or not.
<charlie-tca> Have you checked for the wine version in maverick?
<tacomaster> no not yet but when i try to sudo apt-get update it gives me errors on everything of mine that has lucid in it in this file
<tacomaster> im just making sure i wont break my system if i delete them
<gnomefreak> back the folder up (rename) than update
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> here using Kubuntu maverick
<EagleScreen> I cannot change the locales to en-GB.utf8
<Mike1> yay, i crashed plasma =)
<shadeslayer> Mike1: :O
<shadeslayer> what did you do???
<Mike1> added a plasma widget
<charlie-tca> tacomaster: you can always manually edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and comment those lines with lucid. Just add #  in front of them.
<Mike1> (just trying all of them ;) )
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> i know what happened
<shadeslayer> its the network manager plasmoid
<Mike1> nope, that one works
<Mike1> what do you need a web browser plasmoid for? oO
 * Mike1 is playing with bouncy ball :D
<Mike1> mhhh, with auto refresh it’s useful
<Mike1> and rekonq is damn fast by the way =)
<Mike1> the installer is nice =)
<Mike1> though the manual partition selection thingy could be bigger
<Mike1> argh, wrong username -_-
<Lars_G> Hey all.
<Lars_G> Congrat me
<Lars_G> I foobared my machine slightly with meerkat :D
<Lars_G> Just a word of advice. don't take your "tends to hang up in it's bag due to heat" laptop with you during the package configuration part of a dist upgrade
<charlie-tca> nice :-(
<Lars_G> Let's see if dpkg --configure -a helps
<sinman> how can i se if ubuntu 10.10 will have the wireless driver for my wireless adapter?
<bjsnider> what is your wireless adapter?
<sinman> D-Link DWA-130
<bjsnider> 130? how old is that?
<shadeslayer> Mike1: go look in the about rekonq section, im one of the authors, thanks :D
<sinman> it's not that old because it can be use as N instead of b or g
<sinman> if i have a wireless N router
<bjsnider> are you currently running linux?
<sinman> yes ubuntu 10.04 I had to use the ndiswrapper to install the windows driver for it
<shadeslayer> sinman: download ubuntu 10.10 > put it on USB/CD > try it out
<shadeslayer> thats the best way
<shadeslayer> Mike1: even has apturl support :)
<shadeslayer> ( incase you even use it :P )
<sinman> shadeslayer: ok but before i install it I would need to do a fresh install of 10.04 and change the partition size of my one of myu storage partition
<shadeslayer> sinman: erm.. you dont need to install it
<shadeslayer> you can check via the live CD
<sinman> k
<shadeslayer> if it works on the live CD itll work on the installed system
<sinman> nice
<sinman> then im off to ubuntu site and download 10.10
<sinman> thanxs shadeslayer
<Mike1> how can I set a „primary” display? It just asumes that DVI-0 is where I want to have the panel etc. but that’s wrong
<bjsnider> that won't work. his device still has no native driver
<shadeslayer> Mike1: in kde?
<Mike1> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> Mike1: K > System Settings > Display and Monitor
<Mike1> yes, and there I have DVI-0 and DVI-1
<Mike1> and the problem is that I want the panel etc. at the display connected to DVI-1
<shadeslayer> Mike1: can you post a screenshot of the Multiple Monitors dialog ?
<Mike1> let me configure quassel ;-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Mike1> how to seperate the channels in „Join Channels Automatically”? Space? Comma?
<Pici> Mike1: Commas genreally.
<Pici> generally too.
<Mike1_> *ping*
<shadeslayer> Mike1: usually i add one channel in one line
<shadeslayer> Mike1_: pong
<Mike1_> where can I find the setting after the first start?
<Mike1_> for the Channels to join automatically
<shadeslayer> Mike1_: Settings > configure
<Mike1_> and there?
<Mike1_> in „Networks” I can only set the server I want to connect to
<Mike1_> or do I have to put /join #foobar into the command list?
<IdleOne> select the server and click edit
<IdleOne> should have a autojoin filed
<Mike1_> got no such field
<IdleOne> what client?
<Mike1_> Quassel
<IdleOne> ahh
<Mike1_> Version: v0.7-rc1 (dist-a504e9f)
<IdleOne> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki/FAQ  second question
<Mike1_> oh
<Mike1_> shadeslayer: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=snapshot1jkrc.png
<shadeslayer> no idea.. #kubuntu-devel or #kde
<Mike1_> I could just set it with xrandr ;-)
<Mike1_> or not
<Mike1_> ah, got it
<Mike1_> xrandr --output DVI-1 --primary
<Mike1_> is there a way to display „Chats” as Tabs in Quassel? Like it’s possible in Konversation (or at least was back in KDE3.5 times)
<Mike1_> and I also don’t like how it breaks my lines
<Mike1_> let’s install firefox
<Mike1_> and konversation and/or irssi
<EagleScreen_> ig language-selector is broken, can I change locales in other way?
<IdleOne> !locales | EagleScreen_
<ubottu> EagleScreen_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Mike1__> „Switch to classic menu style” makes my KMenu unusable -_-
<Mike1__> arghhhhhhhh
<Mike1__> customizing the panel is really not easy -_-
<Mike1_> yay, Konversation is still as great as in the good old days =)
<yofel> Mike1_: what's the issue with line breaking?
<yofel> (in quassel)
<EagleScreen_> IdleOne: localepurge does nothing
<Mike1_> yofel: it should break per word and not per character
<yofel> it breaks per word, if it breaks for you like 'tes\nt' then that's a known bug with quassel and qt4.7beta, rc1 should have fixed that though
<Mike1_> oh
<Mike1_> but I prefer the tabs of Konversation anyways, so no chance for Quassel
<yofel> heh, np, konversation is nice, I'm using quassel as I have core and client seperate
<Mike1_> now I just have to get pulseaudio running
<Lars_G> seems dpkg --configure -a is fixing it all
<Lars_G> thanks
<st__> why windows xp installer from 2001 works without a hitch, but maverick one always has some stupid problem which borks installed system?
<Lars_G> st__: trolling is not gonna help much.
<st__> it even had an exception once, during dpkg configure phase
<Pici> st__: And did you log a bug?
<st__> st__, no, it gave an exception and terminated, i had no option to submit a bug
<st__> btw we were promised a gtk theme with transparency and new font in lucid, but it's still not in maverick
<st__> and I still waiting for atheros wireless and SYS Mirage video support, but it's not here
<Lars_G> With the new unity, for netbooks
<Lars_G> do we still use netbook-launcher ? or another thing?
<Tsims> Can someone help me please
<Tsims> I just updated to 10.10 and the only way i can launch the desktop is in failsafe graphics mode
<Mike1_> what graphics card do you have, Tsims?
<Tsims> Nvidia
<Mike1_> mhhhh, looks like that’s currently a problem ;-)
<Mike1_> friend of mine has troubles too
<Mike1_> though I don’t know details
<Tsims> it just boots in text and asks me for login
<Tsims> no solutions yet?
<Mike1_> I just asked him if and how he fixed it
<Mike1_> let’s wait for the answer and google for it in the meantime ;-)
<Tsims> awesome, let me know thanks
<tacomaster> ok quick question if i have kernel version 2.6.35 but now some programs dont work and need to get a different kernel version what should i do upgrade the kernel (2.6.36) or go back a kernel?
<Mike1_> Tsims: does the additional drivers thingy over you something? Jockey is it’s name
<Tsims> N: Ignoring file 'docky-core-ppa-lucid.list.distUpgrade' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Tsims> N: Ignoring file 'playdeb.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Tsims> N: Ignoring file 'playdeb.list.distUpgrade' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Tsims> N: Ignoring file 'swiftfox.list.distUpgrade' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Tsims> N: Ignoring file 'nvidia-vdpau-ppa-lucid.list.distUpgrade' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Tsims> N: Ignoring file 'docky-core-ppa-lucid.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Tsims> i just ran a sudo update and got this
<cwillu_at_work> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47.0-2ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 19576 kB, installed size 68588 kB
<cwillu_at_work> :/
<Mike1_> Tsims: the friend I mentioned decided to wait for an update and uses the free noveau driver for now
<Mike1_> Tsims: but it looks like he only got problems because he uses a custom kernel
<Tsims> hmm, ill try and figure it out
<Tsims> thanks for the help!
<Mike1_> oh noes -_-
<Mike1_> Battle for Wesnoth does not work well with two displays
<Mike1_> it assumes the two displays as one with a resolution of 3200x1200px -_-
<Mike1_> →setting the 1920x1200px of the display I want to play it at centers it right were the borders of the displays meet
<dihae> hello. since upgrading to maverick, KDE desktop effects do not work anymore. Direct rendering is still activated, but systemssettings just says:  "Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues", and then just doesn't give any reason at all.
<tacomaster> if some stuff broke when upgradeing to 10.10 because of the kernel being 2.6.35 is there any way to go back to 2.6.32
<dihae> Using the opensource radeon driver, and also tried to enable/disable KMS, but that didn't help obviously
<yofel> tacomaster: officially not, but you could install the lucid kernel. I can't guarantee that it will work flawlessly though (and please file a bug about your 35 issue first)
<Lars_G> Will 10.10 final stay with .35? or we might see .36?
<yofel> 35
<Lars_G> ok. thanks
<tacomaster> yofel: its just a problem with wine not working with some games its all over the winehq website
<yofel> tacomaster: oh, ptrace?
<Lars_G> FINALLY! dpkg --configure -a finished! I'll go load .35 :P
<Lars_G> yofel: Say, we use unity now, instead of netbook-launcher... right?
<tacomaster> yofel: world of warcraft stops working after kernel 2.6.32
<yofel> afaik yes, but I've never used unity
<Lars_G> ok
<tacomaster> yofel: so its not ubuntu's fault i just want to play the game
<yofel> tacomaster: mom, let's try something
<tacomaster> yofel: what do you want to try
<yofel> tacomaster: can you try to run 'echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope' in a terminal and see if it works then? If it works edit /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf to make the change permanent
<dihae> any ideas?
<tacomaster> yofel: do i need the single quotes?
<yofel> tacomaster: no
<yofel> (and note that this is set for a reason -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Roadmap/KernelHardening#PTRACE Protection)
<Lars_G> yofel: wouldn't sysctl -w be easier than echo and tee?
<yofel> Lars_G: now that you mention it, meh :P
<dihae> not that desktop effects are all that important, but since I can change the Qt graphicssystem to OpenGL (even raster issignificantly faster), it would be nice to get it all working
<yofel> dihae: not sure, I only own nvidia and intel cards, and KDE works fine there (well, mostly)
<yofel> checked if it says anything in ~/.xsession-errors (check the end of the file after trying to enable effects)
<tacomaster> yofel: i have no idea what you told me to do but it worked so far tyvm lifesaver
<yofel> tacomaster: see the wiki page I posted, it's a security 'feature'
<tacomaster> yofel: do i need to do something everytime i open wow?
<tacomaster> or is it fixed for good?
<yofel> tacomaster: no, if you change it in /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf then it will stay
<yofel> then again
<yofel> you probably only should set it while playing wow
<yofel> depends on how much you care about security
<tacomaster> yofel:  "echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" is the thing i typed in does that change it in /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf?
<yofel> no
<dihae> yofel: this is what I got from .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/XB6EDyAW
<yofel> ok, I have no clue why it says 'KWin has detected that your OpenGL library is unsafe to use'
<dihae> yofel: me neither
<tacomaster> yofel: so you recomend just type in that command everytime i want to play wow?
<yofel> yes
<dihae> yofel: the only thing I came across that could fix it, is removing every CheckIs* line from kwinrc. But as there also is a GUI option for that, it doesn't work either :)
<yofel> as I said, no idea, actually... you could ask in #kubuntu-devel if they know what you should file a bug against
<dihae> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226791
<ubottu> KDE bug 226791 in compositing "KWin with fglrx: Compositing is not supported on your system " [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> ok...
<duffydack> not really digging the arrows next to each folder in nautilus.  can I remove them?
<Lars_G> I've hit jackpot
<Lars_G> Unity is slow as hell, and plasma-netbook sigfaults!
<Lars_G> \o/
<Lars_G> Being on the beta, are the repos the same for builds/fixes between betas?
<Lars_G> I'd like to switch to dailies until final
<tacomaster> yofel: ok i finally read that page fully and i understand what you were talking about with that being a problem enabling ptrace other than when i use wow how do i turn the ptrace protection back to normal after i finish playing wow
<yofel> tacomaster: set the value back to 1 again
<tacomaster> yofel: so "echo 1 | blah blah" to get it back on
<tacomaster> yofel: "echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" turns ptrace back on?
<yofel> right, or as Lars said, you could use "sudo sysctl -w kernel.yama.ptrace_scope=1" too
<tacomaster> yofel: is that way better or do they do the same function the same way?
<Lars_G> Is there a kubuntu+1?
<Lars_G> or tips on how to speed up netbook ui on gnome?
<Lars_G> I think I'll go xfce :P
<yofel> Lars_G: kubuntu+1 redirects to here
<Mike1> Lars_G: there is no netbook ui with xfce =P
<Lars_G> Mike1: Everything's a netbook UI with xfce :P
<yofel> tacomaster: they do the same thing, only difference is that it's one command, and I used 2 connected by pipe
<Mike1> Lars_G: and the netbook ui does not need to be fast because you can’t move around windows etc. anyways
<Mike1> s/can’t/don’t
<Lars_G> So right now, plasma-netbook sigfaults on me, and both 2d and 3d gnome netbook uis are too slow to use
<yofel> Lars_G: you could go to #kubuntu-devel for debugging help, do you get a backtrace of the crash?
<Mike1> what’s slow with them?
<Lars_G> Mike1: Yeah but when I click on an icon I want it to open an app rather than waiting 25 seconds to then cause lot's of crash reports
<Lars_G> :D
<Lars_G> yofel: I do
<Mike1> Lars_G: oh, that’s bad
<yermandu> configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found.
<tacomaster> yofel: ok ty so much for all you have helped me with today really wish i knew enough to be able to help you back but still to new in linux but do know a bit about cisco if you ever need :P
<yermandu> what is the package that contain this files
<Lars_G> first things first, is the repos used for the beta the dailies ones?
<yofel> tacomaster: heh, I'll come back to that if I'll need to :P
<Lars_G> I want to update stuff as it comes out, between betas
<yofel> Lars_G: for  maverick? we don't have a beta repos, the archive is updated as soon as packages come out
<tacomaster> does anyone know if this is suppost to be when i upgraded i lost my system > admin > software sources
<Lars_G> good. thanks yofel
<Lars_G> I might be able to use the machine in a day or two :D
<Lars_G> :P
<Lars_G> What was the channel?
<Lars_G> ah
<Lars_G> saw it
<yofel> yermandu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489998/
<tacomaster> yofel: is something wrong if i dont have the button under system > admin > software sources?
<yofel> not sure, I don't use gnome, maybe it was integrated into software center?
<tacomaster> yofel: thats what im saying software center is gone
<yofel> software sources isn't software center, but was a button for software-properties-gtk
<Lars_G> heh
<Lars_G> yofel: found one of your reports... you were reporting the crash dialog is not useful :) for the same crash I have
<Lars_G> Ah it's not yours
<Lars_G> you comment on it
<yofel> bug number?
<tacomaster> yofel: where ever you add your ppa's for wine and stuff like that
<Lars_G> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/603716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603716 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot PTRACE subthreads due to Yama" [High,Fix released]
<yofel> oh, *that* one, that's fix for most cases, at least your backtrace looks somewhat useful, can you click on install debugging symbols if it's there?
<yermandu> yofel: i think i have this packages but the folder is empty
<Lars_G> sure
<Lars_G> would the crash have anything to do with ptrace?
<yofel> Lars_G: no, if you were affected by the ptrace bug, you wouldn't even have a backtrace!
<Lars_G> Installing
<yofel> tacomaster: can you check if the 'software-center' package is installed?
<yofel> tacomaster: also, from the last software-properties changelog: "  * data/software-properties-gtk.desktop.in: desktop file is now really hidden (LP: #624072)"
<yofel> that seems to have removed the entry
<yofel> bug 624072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624072 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Hide 'Software Sources' from the System > Administration menu" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624072
<tacomaster> yea when i type software-center i get that but i dont think thats what im looking for
<yofel> tacomaster: you can open it from software-center -> edit -> software sources
<tacomaster> yofel: ok ty i see it now
<Lars_G> Ok the video in kde is seriously foobared
<Karen_m> my MOUSE stopped working;  wired usb mouse.   I tried it in another computer, mouse works.  I plug it back in, it isn't even sending power to the mouse
<Karen_m> never had this issue on lucid, now it's here with maverick
<Lars_G> I think composite's seizuring
<Lars_G> Karen_m: the no power is very very odd.
<Lars_G> I'd check dmesg for errors when plugging in the mouse, and make a report
 * Lars_G prays .35 fixed acpi for his netbook
<Lars_G> I've spent all of Lucid with a non working lid switch
<Lars_G> And no enough mojo to fix it
<Lars_G> Maybe if I someday take the 2 months of vacations I've accumulated.
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> language-selector seems to be broken, how can I change locales?
 * Lars_G languishes
<Andre_Gondim> my friends is dev of ubuntu games and he wants to know how add the picture in software center, cause now is showing the software, but no picture
<Volkodav> Xorg CPU usage is through the roof
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU
<Volkodav> hmm no errors in logs might be compiz
<Volkodav> everything else is normal
<navjot> Guys, I just download ubuntu 10.10, and the grub menu.lst is empty, and grub doesnt even show up!
<yofel> !grub2 | navjot
<ubottu> navjot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yofel> it's hidden by default now
<yofel> I mean *completely* hidden
<navjot> ok so how do I boot into windows
<navjot> when grub doesnt show
<Volkodav> you don't
<navjot> so i cant boot into windows unless I uninstall ubuntu
<EagleScreen> negative, navjot
<navjot> so what do I do :D
<Volkodav> what's wrong with grub ?
<EagleScreen> and how would you uninstall Ubuntu?
<navjot> It doesnt show up
<Volkodav> tried Esc at boot ?
<Volkodav> maybe you installed over windows ?
<duffydack> navjot, shift to show grub
<Volkodav> then grub will not show
<navjot> no i didnt install over windows
<navjot> I accesed my windows partition, everything is still there
<navjot> ok ill try shift
<navjot> well there was no entery for windows
<navjot> :(
<EagleScreen> navjot: do not panic
<navjot> how would I add it in :D
<navjot> Im not panicking :l
<navjot> sorry if im asking too much stuff :|
<EagleScreen> navjot: install libdebian-installer4 package on first
<yofel> navjot: does 'sudo update-grub' list the ubuntu entry? (it runs os-prober)
<navjot> oll try
<yofel> er... windows entry
<EagleScreen> and later run update-grub
<navjot> ok it update
<navjot> I selected package maintainers version
<EagleScreen> well done
<navjot>  So it should work?
<navjot> do you want me to paste what it gives me or something?
<navjot> :S
<EagleScreen> navjot: when you run update-grub, it shows the found OS, did it showd Windows?
<q_> mousetrap crashes for me, once it tries to get or process my webcams image (segmentation fault). No webcam image is shown, with webcam disabled the program starts up normally.
<q_> as I'm not diabled,so it's not as important ^^, but if there is a quick solution, let me now
<yofel> q_: did you report the crash?
<navjot> this is what I get, eaglescreen: http://pastebin.com/aDjwk6bJ
<yofel> navjot: you are using maverick, right?
<q_> yofel, no. as a bugreport? I now think it's definitly an program error (covering my webcam makes the program fail to detect any recognition matches and it does *not* crash)
<q_> still no image
<navjot> I thought this was for ubuntu 10.10?
<navjot> :o
<navjot> are they same thing
<navjot> sorry I are nub
<EagleScreen> navjot: you must see something like this http://pastebin.ca/1935320
<yofel> navjot: well, maverick doesn't use grub, but grub2, so you shouldn't have a menu.lst
<q_> yofel, one could say, as soon as it sees my face it hangs itself :,(
<yofel> heh, can you report it please?
<EagleScreen> navjot: how did you install this maverick?
<q_> yofel, i can, as a bugreport, right? (never did this)
<q_> on launchpad
<navjot> cd
<navjot> I chose partitions manually
<EagleScreen> navjot: which CD?
<yofel> q_: right, you'll need a LP account. Let apport upload the crash data and later fill in how you got it to crash
<EagleScreen> Live CD? the beta? the alpha?
<EagleScreen> navjot: just install libdebian-installer4, run update-grub and reboot and see
<q_> yofel, how do i get apport to do so?
<navjot> I did this: sudo aptitude install grub-pc
<navjot> nao i think i ahve grub 2?
<yofel> q_: open /var/crash in nautilus and click on the mousetrap .crash file
<q_> ah ok, ty
<yofel> navjot: do what EagleScreen said for now
<navjot> ok just gotta reboot
<AnAnt> pc speaker not working in maverick ?
<AnAnt> anyways has this issue ?
<EagleScreen> AnAnt: turn on your speakers
<EagleScreen> AnAnt: check the audio cable
<AnAnt> EagleScreen: it worked in lucid
<EagleScreen> AnAnt: check the volume slider (all of them)
<AnAnt> btw, I am talking about the beeps
<EagleScreen> oh
<EagleScreen> you want the bips?
<AnAnt> the beeps
<navjot> ok so
<navjot> I did it all
<EagleScreen> AnAnt: install beep package and test the beep speaker
<EagleScreen> navjot: what is the result?
<navjot> well grub just had the same options
<AnAnt> EagleScreen: well, it used to work in Lucid
<AnAnt> now it doesn't work in maverick
<EagleScreen> AnAnt: which software uses beeps?
<navjot> well now : http://pastebin.com/5TUQQs8r
<AnAnt> oh dear
<EagleScreen> navjot: did you install libdebian-installer4?
<navjot> yes
<EagleScreen> ok, you may ahve to add Windows entry manually
<navjot> ok I tried that with the menu.lst
<navjot> but I realized that grub 2 doesnt use that
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> grub2 works differnet
<navjot> ok so
<navjot> online tut link?
<navjot> ill google first
<navjot> ;)
<EagleScreen> navjot: you must add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<EagleScreen> navjot: you must add an entry like this: http://pastebin.ca/1935328 but following your partitions numbers and so
<navjot> is there a way to find out my partition number?
<navjot> will this work EagleScreen :  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<EagleScreen> that is to see information about sda, I think
<navjot> so sda2 isnt partition 2?
<EagleScreen> yes it is
<EagleScreen> sda is the first disk
<EagleScreen> and sda2 is the second partition in the first disk
<navjot> oh ok
<navjot> i update grub
<EagleScreen> sudo fdisk -l
<navjot> so now i restart
<navjot> right?
<EagleScreen> navjot: wait
<navjot> ok
<EagleScreen> did you add it to 40_custom and run sudo update-grub?
<navjot> yes
<EagleScreen> open file /boot/grub/grub.cfg and look for your new entry
<navjot> ok
<navjot> i see it
<EagleScreen> ok reboot and you will seee it
<navjot> ok
<Maro_> Hey guys, in netbook edition is there a way of adding network shares to the favourites without going into the terminal?
<androidbruce|lap> hey gys
<androidbruce|lap> guys**
<androidbruce|lap> i just installed 10.10 beta
<Maro_> Anyone got any idea how to access network shares in the netbook edition using the GUI interface? I can't even access the regular file system to be honest...
<q_> yofel, damn, i reported the bug as effecting "mousetrap" which is a game instead of "gnome-moustrap". how can I move it?
<q_> in launchpad
<yofel> q_: didn't apport fill in the correct package?
<yofel> q_: click on the arrow beside 'mousetrap (Ubuntu)' and edit  the package field
<q_> yofel, apport filled in "pyton"
<yofel> hm...
<Maro_> Seriously, someone must know if its possible to access the network or the raw filesystem in the Unity interface...
<killer999> appmenu memory leak is fixed?
<xcyclist> Okay, I have 10.10 up, and mostly it's going.  Right now I'm seeing Chromium only after my Chromium install, and the Chrome install is not visible.
<xcyclist> I tried a reinstall of Chrome, and it did not change this.
<xcyclist> Looks like nobody is here, so I'm going to try rebooting, and then come back.
<xcyclist> I am unable to get a regular Chrome Install on MM since I installed Chromium.
<Joelio> Hi, I'm unable to connect an openvpn server..  (IP Config Get) timeout exceeded.
<Joelio> Tried this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=524989
<ubottu> Debian bug 524989 in network-manager-openvpn "network-manager-openvpn is unable to connect to an openvpn server because of an openvpn bug" [Important,Open]
<Joelio> Exactly the same config on Lucid works
<Joelio> just about to break out wireshark but seeing if it's a common bug
<xcyclist> Is there an intentional feature to prevent simultaneous installs of both Chromium and Chrome?
<xcyclist> Or, I should say, is there an intentional feature to prevent Chrome installs after a Chromium install, and to replace a Chrome install with a Chromium install?
<yofel> xcyclist: not that I know of, what are their package names?
<jjcm> xcyclist: not that I've ever heard of
<jjcm> I always install both side by yside
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-08
<xcyclist> Okay.  Well, this is just the Chrome Browser, and I am definitely unable to re-install Chrome now.  I tried twice.
<yofel> ok, chromium is chromium-browser, how did you install chrome?
<xcyclist> yofel:    I originally installed Chrome from the Chrome download at Google.
<yofel> xcyclist: got the link? I'll try it here
<xcyclist> Then I used synaptic to install all the chromium stuff.  Perhaps I should go back and look at what I installed.
<xcyclist> Ok...
<xcyclist> http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux&hl=en
<xcyclist> Just hit the button, and it says it goes, but you don't end up with anything.
<androidbruce|lap> i install chrome dev builds
<androidbruce|lap> from the google chrome repos
 * yofel usually uses chromium daily builds
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, same
<xcyclist> I am looking at my install stuff.  If there is a package you are concerned about, I can look in synaptic or apt-get.
<yofel> ok, chrome works fine here after installing it
<xcyclist> Do you get the chromium icon and the chrome icon available?
<xcyclist> I get only the chomium one.
<yofel> I do here in KDE, can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -L google-chrome-stable' ?
<xcyclist> Yes.  jam
<androidbruce|lap> im not seeing many changes in the 10.10 beta desktop
<yofel> or, can you start chrome from terminal with 'google-chrome'
<androidbruce|lap> i upgraded but what should i look for
<androidbruce|lap> other than rhythmbox changes
<androidbruce|lap> and integration with the soundicon
<xcyclist> One line:  Package `google-chrome-stable' does not contain any files (!)
<yofel> androidbruce|lap: I don't think there were many, mostly the installer, unity and kernel (I don't use gnome so I might have missed something though)
<yofel> xcyclist: not good...
<androidbruce|lap> ahh ok i use gnome
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, you're all kde?
<yofel> yes
<androidbruce|lap> gotcha
<yofel> xcyclist: can you run dpkg --purge google-chrome-stable  and install the package again
<androidbruce|lap> when i installed kde i thought it was a bit heavy
<xcyclist> yofel:  Yes.
<yofel> androidbruce|lap: on the system resources? yes it is a bit :/
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, i've found gnome to be a nice medium
<androidbruce|lap> xfce is too minimal
<yofel> heh, I like lxde for a lightweight env, but it's pretty spartan, gnome annoys me since we have update-manager open itself, notify-osd, indicators that you can't configure, ...
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, ahh i see what you mean
<androidbruce|lap> i really want to build a machine that is a bit beefier and run kde
<androidbruce|lap> i need to look into hardware specifics and compatibilities
<xcyclist> Okay, now I have both.  However, I took the step of downloading from Firefox.  I wonder if doing so from Chrome made it fail.
<xcyclist> er, from chromium I mean.
<sebsebseb> I don't see it in my vm testing, but does Ubuntu 10.10 have a themed Grub by default now?
<xcyclist> Anyway, I do have both now.
<androidbruce|lap> sebsebseb, umm yeah sort of
<androidbruce|lap> ambient theme
<sebsebseb> androidbruce|lap: ok so not this? or it is this?  http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/grub2_brown1-478x360.png
<sebsebseb> http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/grub2_brown1-478x360.png
<xcyclist> Funny, the panel icon for Chrome came back too when I got chrome re-installed.
<androidbruce|lap> i haven't installed grub
<androidbruce|lap> but that's the default login backround
<xcyclist> I guess you guys are busy.  Thank you.
<androidbruce|lap> xcyclist, those are strange issues
<xcyclist> If I can help, I will be glad to.
<xcyclist> This problem did not repro on my 10.04 laptop just now, where I successfully got the chromium fine the first time.
<q_> using a virtual midi instrument I get no sound, i gues a midi sinthesizer is missing, how to install one?
<xcyclist> The xterms are not as good as the ones I have on my 10.04 install.  Ugly, and use too much space.
<q_> does ubuntu use also or pulseaudio?
<kklimonda> q_: pulseaudio is a userspace deamon built on top of ALSA
<kklimonda> q_: but yes, we use pulseaudio
<kklimonda> (at least Ubuntu and Kubuntu - don't know about other flavours)
<q_> thx
<iceroot> is maverick already feature-freezed? because its not holding vim 7.3 atm
<kklimonda> iceroot: it is
<iceroot> :(
<iceroot> kklimonda: thx for the info
<lucas-arg> where can i find bugs of nvidia and 10.10?
<Volkodav> This xorg cpu usage is out of control
<Volkodav> wtf is wrong with this sucker ? 3 diff kernels - compiz on/off etc logs are clean
<Tsims> Can someone help me? The only way I can boot 10.10 into the desktop is in failsafe graphics mode
<Tsims> trying to start it normally only leads me to a screen of text
<Tsims> im pretty sure its my nvidia graphics card but I cannot reconfigure the x server or drivers for it
<kklimonda> Tsims: why can't you?
<Tsims> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<kklimonda> Tsims: if you use older drivers then I think they still aren't compatible with the X we have in 10.10 - just use open drivers in the meantime
<Tsims> how do i change to open drivers?
<kklimonda> only nvidia-current works at the moment
<kklimonda> sudo jockey-text -d xorg:nvidia_(version)
<Tsims> someone told me i should switch to nouveau drivers instead of nvidia for now, which is a better idea?
<kklimonda> for example sudo jockey-text -d xorg:nvidia_current
<kklimonda> Tsims: well, switching off nvidia drivers will enable nouveau
<Tsims> oh i see
<Tsims> When I ran sudo jockey-text -d xorg:nvidia_current it just said "searching for available drivers..." then opened up the next command line and did nothing
<Tsims> should i try a reboot now?
<kklimonda> Tsims: what version of nvidia drivers are you actually using?
<Tsims> im not sure lol
<kklimonda> sudo jockey-text --list will show you that
<kklimonda> (and it takes ages to execute - no idea why)
<Tsims> xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Disabled, In use)
<Tsims> kmod:nvidia_173 - nvidia_173 (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<mawst> Can someone tell me what the buttons on the upper left corner here are? http://box-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/120386-1.jpeg
<kklimonda> Tsims: that doesn't make much sense - why is current in use and 173 enabled?
<kklimonda> Tsims: try doing sudo jockey-text -d xorg:nvidia_173
<Tsims> Unknown driver: xorg:nvidia_173
<Tsims> Use --list to see available drivers
<Tsims> thats what i get
<kklimonda> Tsims: after that see if you have a /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<Tsims> then it just brings back up what it said before
<kklimonda> do you have this file: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf ?
<Tsims> no
<kklimonda> then restart
<Tsims> So after I reset my entire graphics config to default I can boot it into the desktop, however, I cant enable normal visual effects because of lack of drivers
<Tsims> i guess i just need to wait until my nvidia driver is compatible?
<bjsnider> what hardware is this?
<bjsnider> Tsims, ^^
<Tsims> im not sure..
<bjsnider> ok, open up a terminal and type lspci|grep nV
<Tsims> Geforce 8200M G
<bjsnider> ok, then you shouldn't have any trouble running the latest nvidia driver
<Tsims> whats the best way to install it then?
<bjsnider> through jockey (hardware drivers manager)
<bjsnider> the system should be prompting you to install it
<Tsims> its not, theres no icon
<bjsnider> ok, go to system>administration>hardware drivers
<Tsims> i had driver _173 running instead of accelerated graphics driver
<bjsnider> select nvidia-current
<Tsims> its saying i need a reboot to activate
<bjsnider> fine. do that thing
<Facepalmx2> Hey guys. I'm looking for help with my Dell Studio's bluetooth. I'm not sure why it's being labeled as disabled (or hard-blocked) .. does anyone know how to resolve this?
<Facepalmx2> (And I'm using 10.10, so I was referred here .. worked fine in 10.04)
<sinman> I had downloaded the 10.10 beta iso and burned it, when I restarted my computer. it booted the cd but I didn't have a choice to do live cd, just only install.
<sinman> is there a live cd of the 10.10 beta?
<ChogyDan> Facepalmx2: I don't really know, but maybe it is a kernel issue.  If so, you could test out some different kernels, like the karmic kernel and the mainline kernels
<ChogyDan> sinman: are you sure that you didn't just download the alternate cd by mistake?
<Facepalmx2> Hmm.. I assume I can install the kernel from Synaptic/whatever it's called as a secondary kernel?
<ChogyDan> whatever kernel you install, it just gets added to the list at boot
<sinman> ChogyDan: I could had done that by mistake. let me take a look at the iso file i downloaded
<sinman> ChoyDan: your right i did download the alternate by mistake. thanxs
<sinman> off to download the correct iso now
<ChogyDan> :)
<facepalmx2> Hi again guys. Xorg seems to be using a little bit more CPU than it normally would (typically idles at 1, it's at 12 right now) and my load averages are going from 6-10
<facepalmx2> I might just be a complete idiot right now and don't know what I'm supposed to do, but it's not every day I see that :p What -should- I do? :/
<bobthemilkman> When trying to add the Ubuntu PPA to my repositories list,  I get the following error during apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<bobthemilkman> Errr, not the ubuntu, the firefox daily PPA
<bobthemilkman> I think the problem me being behind an http proxy during the add-apt-repository step.
<dli> LinuxFetus, that card should work by default settings
<LinuxFetus> Well something's not working.
<dli> LinuxFetus, after the display messed up, can you still Ctl-Alt-f1?
<LinuxFetus_> This is LinuxFetus.
<dli> LinuxFetus_  after the display messed up, can you still Ctl-Alt-f1?
<LinuxFetus_> Yeah, I could.
<LinuxFetus_> And it took me to it.
<LinuxFetus_> But I didn't know how to go back.
<dli> LinuxFetus_, usually, X runs on VT 7, so, try Alt-F7 to get back to X
<dli> LinuxFetus_, it might be VT 8, 9, etc.
<LinuxFetus_> Alt F7 worked.
<dli> LinuxFetus_, display still messed up?
<LinuxFetus_> Yes.
<LinuxFetus_> I am currently on 10.04 on another computer a few feet away, btw.
<dli> LinuxFetus_, go back to VT 1 (ctl-alt-f1), login as the same user which is running X
<dli> LinuxFetus_, then: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<dli> LinuxFetus_, then: xrandr
<dli> LinuxFetus_, if it complains about "Can not open Display", you need XAUTHORITY still
<LinuxFetus_> No it didn't do that.
<LinuxFetus_> I'm on another compute right next to it, by the way.
<LinuxFetus_> *computer.
<dli> LinuxFetus_, xrandr should display available resolutions, double check
<LinuxFetus_> Yeah, it did./
<LinuxFetus_> I was trying to look for a thumb drive to move the output (I went ahead and did xrandr > xrandr.out).
<LinuxFetus_> I'll just have to move my internet connection again. brb.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, you may try a pastebin tool, e.g., sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<LinuxFetus__> dli: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BUmfWV4c
<dli> LinuxFetus__, is 1920x1200 60Hz correct for the monitor?
<LinuxFetus__> Yeah.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, then, resolution is not the problem
<LinuxFetus__> Oh well I'm not 100% about the 60 Hz, as I just saw that.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, most LCDs should be running with 60Hz
<dli> LinuxFetus__, try to run it with another mode: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1920x1080
<LinuxFetus__> "Display	15.4-inch TFT WUXGA WVA display with 1920 x 1200 max resolution
<LinuxFetus__> Video Card	ATI Mobility Fire GL V5200 w/ 256MB of RAM"
<LinuxFetus__> Do I need to go back to the terminal that other way, or I can just enter it via a regular terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<dli> LinuxFetus__, better to run in VT 1, and Alt-F7 to see the results
<LinuxFetus__> Okay.
<LinuxFetus__> Oh, and just so you know, when I was installing it earlier today, I got the following error: http://imagebin.org/113069
<LinuxFetus__> I pressed forward a couple of times, but it kept taking me back to that spot.
<LinuxFetus__> I googled it and changed the UUID=[number] for my Swap partition in a couple of places... then I pressed forward and it kept going.
<LinuxFetus__> Whenever I started it up this evening, it appeared that it had hibernated (it said resuming or something).  However, I am not sure, but hibernation has never worked in the past.  When my laptop battery has run low in the past, it would just said system failed to hibernate several times.
<LinuxFetus__> I'm not sure how relevant this is, but I wanted to let you know.
<LinuxFetus__> Alright, I'll go type in that command, now.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, does suspend work?
<LinuxFetus__> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed <-- I think it said that.  I couldn't do the ">" thing.
<LinuxFetus__> Suspend had never worked before.
<LinuxFetus__> Would you like me to try it right now?
<dli> LinuxFetus__, no, let's figure out X first
<LinuxFetus__> Okay.
<magedragon25> hey all having an issue trying to upgrade....I got pointed here, but I think it's a problem with my current install...10.04
<dli> LinuxFetus__, try other modes: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<LinuxFetus__> dli: FYI, I tried all other screen resolutions once (systematically) and it didn't like that at all.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, I suppose you are not using custom xorg.conf?
<dli> LinuxFetus__, or the ati binary only driver
<LinuxFetus__> dli: I'm not sure.  I installed this distro when I had only been using Linux for like a week and I'm not sure what I did.  I believe I did activate all proprietary drivers.. though.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, grep drv.so  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dli> LinuxFetus__, I don't touch the ati binary only driver, too much pain
<LinuxFetus__> dli: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/p0CVT5Sj
<LinuxFetus__> dli: Are you referring to a closed-source driver to which ATI only releases the binaries or something?
<dli> LinuxFetus__, so, you are using the open source radeon driver, which is fine for your card
<dli> LinuxFetus__, does the monitor work for any other resolution?
<LinuxFetus__> Wow.
<LinuxFetus__> So I guess I was mistyping the terminal command in CTRL + ALT + F1 because I tried the second --mode one you gave me and it changed my resolution... my colors went away... but I figured I still had access, so I typed the appropriate amount of backspace characters and changed it to the 1920x1080 one and that appears to have worked.
<LinuxFetus__> dli: Except, the aspect ratio is bit skewed.  Everything is taller and thinner.  But my colors are no longer freaking out.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, try to restore 1920x1200
<LinuxFetus__> Oh wow, now it's working fine, it appears.
<LinuxFetus__> Should the LVDS thing be any different than what I had before?  Because this is the same pixel resolution.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, then, you can make it auto for each session: set to 1920x1080, then, set it back
<LinuxFetus__> I'm familiar with changing my .bashrc and .bash_profile files for startup bash commands.  I presume this is somewhat similar?
<dli> LinuxFetus__, you'd better do it for you work session, are you running gnome?
<LinuxFetus__> dli: Yes, I am running gnome.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, create a file like: ~/bin/xrandr.sh http://pastebin.ca/1935542
<LinuxFetus__> I don't have a bin/ in my home, I don't think.
<LinuxFetus__> If I make one, would I have to alter my path variable to make it include ~/bin/ ?
<LinuxFetus__> Since it's not already there?
<dli> LinuxFetus__, just create the folder, no need to add it to PATH for this script
<LinuxFetus__> Alright, I've made the file.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, double check the bash script file, and make sure to: chmod +x ~/bin/xrandr.sh
<LinuxFetus__> Yup, everyone has executable permissions.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, add it to gnome session startup by running: gnome-session-properties
<LinuxFetus__> Alright I added it and everything.
<LinuxFetus__> dli: Under Additional Startup Programs.
<LinuxFetus__> dli: Did no one respond to magedragon25 because he never asked a question: he basically just asked to see if he could ask a question?
<LinuxFetus__> dli: Or she, of course.
<LinuxFetus__> dli: Well thanks for the help.  I guess you left or that was all you had to say and I didn't realize that was it lol.  Thanks again and have a good evening/day wherever you are lol.
<dli> LinuxFetus__, it fixed the problem?
<doc|home> hello, anyone had trouble with lirc under 10.10?
<dli> LinuxFetus__, if so, you may still want to file a bug report to ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<doc|home> hmmm, weird, I'm not getting the module error I was
<vega_> is it possible to use the netbook interface on a desktop install?
<vega_> unity
<htorque> sure - just install the package ubuntu-netbook, log out, and at gdm choos "Ubuntu Netbook Session"
<vega_> ok, thanks
<Ddorda> hey guys. i've used add-apt-repository to add some PPAs, and when did update got this kind of error: N: Ignoring file 'webkit-team-ppa-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Ddorda> is it a bug?
<vega_> Ddorda: no, the update saves backup files and thus you get warnings like that
<vega_> delete the backup files if you don't wanna see the warning messages
<vega_> .save and .distBackup or something like that
<Ddorda> 10x
<sinurge> any X breakages post the latest updates
<jo-erlend> whenever I connect to a wlan, the touchpad stops working. I have to hit esc to reenable it. Does anyone know if that's reported?
<jo-erlend> dammit. That bug which makes it difficult or impossible to add facebook to gwibber is back in town.
<kth> hello - have anyone success using 10.10 with xorg 1.9 and fglrx ? or do we just have to wait until amd release 10.9 ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. whats up with the ubuntu-unregged and the floodbot asking questions.. :)  More kiddie attacks i guess
<kth> hello everyone - is there any known bug that there is no sound via hdmi/pulseaudio ?
<kth> pavucontrol etc. or aplay -l shows the device for hdmi but there is sadly no output ^
<Connected> hey, I've downloaded kubuntu maverick, and worked fine, now I've just installed last updates and fonts are too big
<Connected> reboot
<lucidfox> I've installed Banshee 1.7.5 and enabled the "MPRIS D-Bus" extension
<lucidfox> but I don't see it in the sound menu
<lucidfox> any ideas?
<tacomaster> hey whats up guys
<Buster_Oz> what version of Ubuntu that support Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) to make the card set to monitor mode?
<mortal> hello. after doing the latest upgrade I can not get to Xorg and the system jams with some pwuid (0) message
<vega_> mortal: boot in safe mode?
<mortal> boots well, but I have no idea what caused it
<mortal> now it boots well it seems, did a dist-upgrade
<mortal> weirdness
<tacomaster> has anyone here had any experiance with ksplice?
<Azelphur> I'm using chrome on maverick, I get a lot of unresponsive pages (and chrome gives me the option to wait or kill), anyone else getting this?
<Azelphur> firefox seems to do ok, though
<mirkat> I would like to install dbus 1.3.1, but I am not sure if I should do that since it's development release???
<mirkat> Anyone?
<shadeslayer> mirkat: one sec
<shadeslayer> ok so maverick has 1.2.24..
<shadeslayer> you should probably remove the old dbus and install the new dbus if it fixes stuff for you
<shadeslayer> and/or you want to help develop it
<shadeslayer> apart from that i dont see any reason why you would want a newer dbus
<martinjunkie> Hi, I have on litle q to ask
<mirkat> It can resolve one bug, but I am not sure about it since I can get new bugs.
<martinjunkie> I want to move my OS to Ubuntu because I went to a conference with Jon Hall About freeSoft and have change my mind and my point of view... can I get some litle answers from any of u ?
<martinjunkie> HI  !!! someone to answer?
<martinjunkie> Can I run Any Adobe soft like Illustrator or Photoshop on Ubuntu?
<Azelphur> martinjunkie: this isn't really the place to ask, as this is the ubuntu+1 beta testing channel. However Adobe doesn't support Linux. Getting photoshop running will involve using a compatibility layer like wine (Check wines appdb at http://appdb.winehq.org to see if your specific version of photoshop is reported to work) or using a virtual machine.
<mirkat> martinjunkie: This ubuntu+1 chanel. People come to thsi chanel to talk about BETA version of Ubuntu.
<mirkat> *this
<Azelphur> Neither of these is ideal, you may want to try GIMP as an alternative.
<luftikuss> Using Update Manager, how to dist-upgrade from 10.04.1 to 10.10?
<jpds> luftikuss: update-manager -d
<luftikuss> jpds: Thank you.
<martinjunkie> THANKS EVERYONE... bye
<javatexan> howdy guys
<dli> 955 root      20   0  156m  28m  10m R   99  1.0  32:35.84 Xorg
<javatexan> I am having trouble connecting to some windows shares with 10.10.  Is there a known problem with samba4 and older servers, this one is older windows install
<dli> Xorg keeps 100% cpu usage:( while just standard xubuntu desktop running, no user application in X
<javatexan> when I connect to server I get gvfsd-smb and gvfsd-smb-browse at 92% on both processors.  I have to kill them to stop it.....anyideas?
<Volkodav> same here
<javatexan> i figured someone else would hit this too :)
<Volkodav> really annoying
<javatexan> is there a known fix for this?
<histo> anyone having sound issues now?:
<tacomaster> my sound works fine
<histo> hrm..
<killer999> want to file a bluetooth bug...where should I report it?
<histo> killer999: launchpad
<killer999> histo, i mean which section
<histo> killer999: you'd have to search for the package that you have having issue with like bluez etc...
<killer999> k
<histo> killer999: also if you start to file a bug it will find similiar ones.
<histo> hrm.. still not workign after recent updates. Intel sound card.
<overfiend> Greetings. Can someone please please please pretty please tell me what the deb address for the maverick proposed repository is? I've been driven made trying to find it
<nigelb> there isn't one...
<nigelb> not yet at least
 * overfiend facepalms
<overfiend> I've been trying to upgrade ktorrent unsuccessfully, and I saw the latest version was going to be in maverick
<overfiend> oh well, keep trying :) Thanks for your help anyways
<serhio> Hi everyone.
<serhio> I have trouble with level charge on my notebook Lenovo G460. Who can help me?
<Dr_Willis> I recall seeing a lot of forum posts focusing on the thinkpad's (which are now made by lenovo) thats about all i can suggest
<serhio> to Dr_Willis: i did't find patch or software which fix my trouble
<androidbruce|lap> it started youtube.com/google
<Guest24652> If i don't like my kubuntu 10.10 can I change it to ubuntu
<Azelphur> yea, install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Guest24652> thanks, I'll try it out first then decide
<jpds> 13
<prep___> Hello, newb here, issue with Jack and Maverick
<prep___> was working under Lucid, now broken
 * patdk-wk wonders what exactly jack did to you?
<prep___> will not start now
<prep___> 11:37:35.692 Patchbay deactivated. 11:37:35.796 Statistics reset. Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started 11:37:35.958 ALSA connection graph change. 11:37:37.046 ALSA connection change. 11:37:37.066 ALSA connection graph change. 11:37:40.710 Startup script... 11:37:40.710 artsshell -q terminate Cannot connect to server socket err
<Varth> The upgrade to Maverick Beta has killed my horizontal touchpad scrolling. I am using a Lenovo S10. Disabling and re-enabling horizontal in the mouse options dialog does nothing. Does anyone have any guidance or advice on this issue?
<killer999> we will get ratings in software center in Maverick????
<patdk-wk> yuk, new theme seem to have come in the last week or so, ugly :(
<JoshuaL> why does the update manager keep back ubuntu-desktop
<dli> how do I disable failsafe-x? I don't want to run gdm
<Joelio> Hi all, I've been testing out ubuntu 10.10 (ships with 2.1.0-3) but having difficulty connecting to the openvpn server. I keep getting timeouts  VPN Issue (IP Config Get) timeout exceeded
<Joelio> I am however tryping this connected to openvpn on 10.4 (same machine, same settings)
<Joelio> Anyone aware of anything that could be stopping outgoing UDP packets, I broke out wireshark and all I could see were successive packets being sent to the openvpn server, but nothing returning
<Joelio> A local listening udp port gets created too on a high port range when I'm trying to connect
<Ian_corne> 2.1.0-3 what?
<Katsuki> Installed 10.10 on my dell inspiron 1720 and the built in camera no longer works, anyone know of a solution
<mortal> 10.04
<Katsuki> can I downgrade or do I have to re-install
<mortal> or wait
<mortal> or you could also use an older kernel
<Katsuki> do you know which kernel would work?
<Joelio> Ian_corne: Ooops, openvpn!
<Joelio> Katsuki: Not tried researching the problem before giving up? Dig into the logs :)
<brot> there seems to be something wrong with xfce4-terminal
<brot> as soon as i start it, X uses 100% cpu
<rockhopper> Hi, is there a way to unlock the netbook top panel?
<Azelphur> can anyone on maverick enable the animations plus addon in ccsm?
<rockhopper> Coz i'm getting two clocks in the top panel
<Azelphur> curious to see if it's just me or if everyone gets it
<dli> rockhopper, don't understand, can't you right click and "Remove"?
<rockhopper> dli: netbook panel's hardlocked!
<rockhopper> I don't get the option to unlock it!
<Azelphur> anyone? just dive into compizconfig settings manager for a sec and tick animations plus, if you have the same problem as me it'll just untick itself \o/
<dli> rockhopper, is it running ubuntu 10.10?
<rockhopper> No. 10.04
<rockhopper> I couldn't boot with 10.10
<rockhopper> I can boot with the 2.32.24 kernel
<rockhopper> but not with the new 2.6.35
<dli> rockhopper, I don't know about "locked", it's usually a ro partition and aufs mount to allow rw
<rockhopper> err!! I'm a newbie to linux! I don't understand what you've just said!
<dli> rockhopper, get a liveUSB of 10.10, try to boot USB
<rockhopper> dli: I have a live usb of 10.10, when i try booting from it, it doesn't boot.
<rockhopper> It just gives me a blinking cursor at the top corner and doesn't do anything!
<rockhopper> dli: I used the usb key creator thats found in the ubuntu netbook website and used the ubuntu netbook 10.04 option
<rockhopper> coz i couldn't find the 10.10 option in it!
<dli> rockhopper, you can download 10.10 cd-rom (iso), and use unetbootin to create the liveusb
<dli> rockhopper, if your netbook supports x86_64, you may download amd64
<rockhopper> do you mean the 10.10 netbook or the 10.10 desktop?
<rockhopper> dli: my netbook supports 64 bit os
<mortal> rockhopper: which netbook you have?
<rockhopper> mortal: lenovo s10-3
<rockhopper> dli: the unetbooting only supports upto 10.04
<rockhopper> it doesn't have an option for 10.10
<dli> rockhopper, download desktop
<rockhopper> Ok.
<rockhopper> dli: I tried unity UI from my current 10.04 and my netbook's running very slow!!
<rockhopper> Sometimes so slow, even my mouse pointer lags!!
<rockhopper> Is it coz m running it on 10.04
<rockhopper> ?
<dli> rockhopper, ubuntu is easier to set up, but too much junk installed :( not much you can do
<rockhopper> dli: 10.04 UNR runs fine on my netbook. with the 10.04 remix UI, But it lags when i run the Unity UI
<dli> rockhopper, I simply installed gentoo on my asus netbook, it runs faster with gentoo
<rockhopper> Does gentoo have netbook UI?
<rockhopper> I like the netbook theme, coz its easier to move around!
<dli> rockhopper, you set up everything yourself. I run xfce or lxde in gentoo
<dli> rockhopper, ubuntu was not usable with mplayer, ekiga, firefox running simultaneously
<rockhopper> Yes
<rockhopper> Does it give better battery backup with gentoo?
<dli> rockhopper, after reinstalled with gentoo, it works fine
<dli> rockhopper, I didn't measure battery time, since I always plugin
<rockhopper> Oh!
<rockhopper> But, if its lighter, it means it must be using less power as well!!
<rockhopper> I tried mint on my netbook and it was using about 900 mb ram!!
<dli> rockhopper, you may try powertop from intel
<rockhopper> I have only 1 gb ram, so i removed it!
<dli> rockhopper, that's "free -m" from gentoo: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/259665/
<dli> rockhopper, of course, you have to learn gentoo, which is not for newbies
<rockhopper> dli: I run arch on my desktop!
<rockhopper> But i get confused while using ubuntu !!
<dli> rockhopper, I never tried arch, but I heard it's good
<rockhopper> Yes, i can install only what i want, and it comes as a core iso!
<yermandu> findfile libgnome-control-center.pc
 * MTecknology +f #ubuntu; /kick * it's out
<mateus> hi, how to install the development enlighnment library?
<LinuxFetus> Hey I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 Beta or whatever.  Before, when I would have Google Chromium open, whenever I middle-clicked on a tab, the tab would close.  Now, when I middle click on tabs, they do not close.
<Kydan> Hey anyone had any problems connecting to hosts over VNC with the Remote Desktop Viewer under 10.10?
<Kydan> Ive tested on my 10.04 system and its working fine, so I suspect it may be from my upgrade yesterday
<Fishscene> Kydan: I'll run a test.
<Kydan> thanks
<Fishscene> wow. I'm impressed. It picked up every VNC computer on my network. O_O. And yes, I'm able to use it just fine... nice and speedy too.
<Kydan> umm
<Kydan> maybe its cuz I upgraded from a wubi install
<Kydan> Ive heard those have had issues
<Fishscene> ah. Yea, I'm using Ubuntu natively in a VM.
<Kydan> does anyone know exactly what issues people have run into using the wubi installer?
<Fishscene> I don't.
<Kydan> cuz beside some strange GUI behavior, its been working fine for me
<Kydan> Alright, well im restart quick and see what happens. I just ran the latest updates, but it didnt force a restart
<Fishscene> Always a good idea :P
<Kydan> Fishscene: thanks for you help!
<Kydan> ill be back!
<Kydan> your*
<DanaG> argh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Arghjkl;
 * yofel hands DanaG some cookies
<kydan> Fishine: do you know if there is any sort of log files for Remote Desktop Viewer?
<kydan> or anyone?
<BUGabundo> 1st _accidental_ test on power lost: btrfs seems to handle it fine
<BUGabundo> but so did ext4 everytime
<yofel> see the fun I have with kde 4.5 on my eeePC btw http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/09/driver-dilemma-in-kde-workspaces-4-5/
<kydan> do anyone know if there is any sort of log files for Remote Desktop Viewer? Im trying to troubleshoot why I cannot connect to any VNC host on 10.10
<tejaishot> hie....
<tejaishot> i cant locate... cups-devel
<tejaishot> can ny 1 help me ot plss
<charlie-tca> Could you use english please. That is very difficult to understand
<tejaishot> Charlie-tca: I cannot Locate "cups-devel" in ubuntu 10.10
 * DanaG read that as "ot piss".
<charlie-tca> I read it as ???? ????
<charlie-tca> Search of packages shows nothing for "cups-devel". What is supposed to be?
<yofel> tejaishot: can you describe what you're looking for a bit more? there has never been a cups-devel package in ubuntu
<Fishscene> Kydan: I have no idea =\
<kydan> Fishscene: no worries!
<tejaishot> yofel: oh yeah....i will actually i am trying to install drivers fr my printer Hp photosmart...
<yofel> and the printer isn't supported by hplip?
<tejaishot> yofel: i was doing through Hplip only
<yofel> ok, and why do you need cups-devel again?
<tejaishot> yofel: in the terminal it shows if want i can give you the pastebin link
<tejaishot> yofel: says missing dependancies
<yofel> yes, that would be helpful
<tejaishot> yofel: a moment please..
<tejaishot> yofel: http://pastebin.com/zaraLAux
<tejaishot> yofel: this is the link
<yofel> ok, and the maverick hplip version doesn't work for you?
<yofel> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.6-1ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 135 kB, installed size 548 kB
<yofel> it's the same version though..
<tejaishot> yofel: wat shud i do now?
<yofel> tejaishot: well, did you even try to use hplip from the ubuntu archive?
<tejaishot> yofel: can you tell me how exactly i can do...
<tejaishot> yofel: no
<tejaishot> yofel: directly from terminal
<yofel> tejaishot: use your favorite package manager and install 'hplip' and if you want the graphical settings manager install 'hplip-gui' too
<tejaishot> yofel: favorite package manager? you mean synaptic?
<yofel> yes
<tejaishot> yofel: ok i will try
<Volkodav> looks like CPU usage on Xorg is fixed with the latest build thanks god and all developers !
<wOlfLinG> Ok, i'm having some trouble installing the 101.10 beta onto a partition on my HDD :/
<wOlfLinG> Can anyone give me a quick runthrough of the steps needed?
<wOlfLinG> anyone? :/
<zonkers> is there a problem with compiz and the snow effect in 10.10?
<yofel> wOlfLinG: define 'some trouble'
<Volkodav> and partition too
<Volkodav> damn it I jinxed it - CPU on xorg is out there again
<wOlfLinG> yofel: I couldn't use a USB for the boot disc thing. I think it was how it was formatted, and it's now (hopefully) fixed
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-09
<Awsoonn> Hi all, when I update via cli, it says there are some packages held back. Why is that?
<charlie-tca> Not all the dependencies are ready at the same time.
<charlie-tca> It will wait so things don't break
<Awsoonn> charlie-tca: you are always a fountian of knowledge, thanks!
<charlie-tca> It holds them in the gui, too
<Awsoonn> Ok, at some point I installed the nvidia drivers on my system from the nvidia site. Is there a way to purge them from my system?
 * charlie-tca don't know that one
<Viper550> so I heard you removed the repository manager?
<yofel> software sources? removed, no. You can access it from the software center, no need to have 2 entries for it
<yofel> Awsoonn: run the nvidia installer again with --remove or so, check the --help output, after that reinstall the mesa packages
<Viper550> yofel, its for manual repository addition, right?
<yofel> right
<Viper550> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/software-sources-disabled-from-ubuntu.html cause someone thinks this is the end of the world
<Tsims> Anybody know why Avant Window Navigator won't load a dock on my screen?
<Viper550> though he's now realized this
<bjsnider> yofel, --uninstall i think
<bjsnider> even then the xorg/mesa system is probably pooched
<jo-erlend> can someone confirm that sync-ui is not installable on maverick?
<Azelphur> jo-erlend: sync-ui : Depends: libedataserver1.2-11 (>= 2.28.3.1) but it is not installable
<jo-erlend> right. Because libdataeserver has a major version change?
<Azelphur> dunno, just copypasting for you :)
<prep> Having issue with Jack on Maverick
<Volkodav> This xorg thing is getting to the point the box is not usable
 * Volkodav back to no X times terminal life
<johnjohn101> have a question regarding compiz fusion and the snow effect in 10.10 beta.
<prep> Is there anyone able to assist me in repairing Jack?
<okra> trying to get touchscreen working on 10.10
<okra> ls /dev/input/by-id : usb-QUANTA_Optical_Touch_Screen-event-if00
<okra> evtest receives events when I touch the screen...
<okra> so it just seems like X doesn't have it mapped to clicks or anything
<okra> weird enough... it shows up in evtest but not in xev
<wally> Just installed the ubuntu 10.10 beta and I think it wiped out my windows 7 partition.. Is this a known problem? I selected side by side. Anyway to know for sure if its gone?
<wally> anyone
<Awsoonn> yofel: thanks --uninstall did the trick and it gave me a hint to why it got screwed up too. :)
<bjsnider> Awsoonn, you might want to reinstall every package related to xorg or mesa at this point
<bjsnider> event hat might not save you
<Awsoonn> What it the best way to do that?
<bjsnider> i dunno, go into synaptic and select them based on search parameters and then mark them for reinstallation i suppose
<yofel> debsums should be able to find modified/deleted files
<bjsnider> the .run files are totally incompatible with ubuntu since lucid and actually cause significant damage to your system
<Awsoonn> Debsums?
<yofel> !info debsums
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.48+nmu1 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Awsoonn> K, that's sweet. :)
<Awsoonn> Are virt-consoles disabled now?
<yofel> 'debsums -a -s' should be what you want, checks all files and only lists errors
 * yofel is off to bed, good night!
<jjcm> yofel: later
<bjsnider> as far as i know, there's no proof that reinstalling packages broken by the .run installers will fix your system
<Awsoonn> yofel: thx a million
<Volkodav> what's up with xorg craziness ?
<Tsims> How can I change the wallpapers so that each workspace has a separate one?
<Azelphur> Tsims there's a compiz plugin to do it, but It's broken for me in maverick, apparently it's an X bug
<Tsims> I think it must be broken for mine as well, ive been fooling around with the ccsm menu for a few hours and i cant get it
<Azelphur> Tsims what do you mean by can't get it?
<Tsims> I've added image files that I want into the desktop cube settings, which i thought should change the various wallpapers, but no suck luck
<Tsims> such*
<Azelphur> Tsims uhh, you mean you changed the cube caps?
<Tsims> yeah i think so
<Azelphur> yea, that...changes the cube caps
<Azelphur> as in the top and bottom :p
<Azelphur> you're after the wallpaper plugin.
<Tsims> the wallpaper plugin isnt present in my compiz settings though
<Azelphur> I'm not sure if it ships with the default Ubuntu compiz, though
<Azelphur> yea, didn't think it did
<Azelphur> want me to talk you through installing it? I'm curious to see if it works for you
<Tsims> absolutely!
<Azelphur> gotta find the link for the script that installs it now >.< lol
<Tsims> lol okay
<Tsims> any luck?
<Azelphur> nope, I guess I'll just send you my copy xD
<Tsims> lol
<Azelphur> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/August%202010/compiz-addons
<Azelphur> run script, receive compiz unsupported plugins \o/
<johnjohn101> is there any reason why the snow effect won't get enabled?
<Tsims> can you walk me through this.. im kind of a noob..
<Tsims> i downloaded it and then when i open it it brings the launch application menu to choose an appplication
<Azelphur> Tsims open a terminal and type http://pastebin.com/xpqRZGCH
<Azelphur> johnjohn101: you probably did the same thing I did, you manually installed snowglobe at lucid, and then upgraded to maverick?
<Azelphur> because snowglobe is also unsupported and doesn't ship with compiz
<Azelphur> also snow globe works for me :)
<johnjohn101> azelphur, it only works when I recomiple from scratch
<Azelphur> johnjohn101: I had problems with a few addons after upgrading myself because I compiled them on Lucid, and they wern't compatible with the new compiz
<Tsims> alright i did that
<Tsims> what now
<Tsims> still no wallpaper option
<johnjohn101> azelphur, I will check to see if I had compiled in lucid.
<Azelphur> Tsims now go system > preferences > appearance > visual effects, select None to stop compiz, and then select what ever it was before to start compiz again.
<Azelphur> then you should have wallpaper in there :)
<Tsims> still nothing..
<Tsims> it should have been under utilities, correct?
<johnjohn101> azelphur it's in  ~/.compiz/plugins
<Azelphur> Tsims use the filter :p
<Azelphur> type wallpaper in it :)
<Tsims> "No matches found."
<Azelphur> Tsims are you sure you ran the script correctly, it should have done lots of scrolling things and asked you some questions
<Tsims> let me try again
<Tsims> ill paste the script it came up wtih
<Azelphur> on pastebin.com, sure :)
<Azelphur> johnjohn101: yea so have you tried rebuilding it?
<johnjohn101> i just recompiled and it works now
<Azelphur> yay \o/
<johnjohn101> so I must have compiled it before
<Azelphur> yea, that's what I did too
<Tsims> tristan@tristan-laptop:~$ wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/August%202010/compiz-addons
<Azelphur> took me like 4 days to figure it out :D
<Tsims> --2010-09-08 21:36:31--  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/August%202010/compiz-addons
<Tsims> Resolving dl.dropbox.com... 75.101.136.120, 75.101.142.97, 75.101.148.191, ...
<Tsims> Connecting to dl.dropbox.com|75.101.136.120|:80... connected.
<Tsims> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tsims> Length: 9898 (9.7K) [application/octet-stream]
<Tsims> Saving to: `compiz-addons.2'
<Tsims> 100%[======================================>] 9,898       42.7K/s   in 0.2s
<Tsims> 2010-09-08 21:36:33 (42.7 KB/s) - `compiz-addons.2' saved [9898/9898]
<Tsims> tristan@tristan-laptop:~$ chmod +x compiz-addons
<Tsims> tristan@tristan-laptop:~$ ./compiz-addons
<Tsims> thats what i got
<Azelphur> Tsims pastebin dude!
<Azelphur> no need to flood out the channel :p
<Azelphur> what happened when you typed ./compiz-addons? use pastebin.com this time
<Tsims> http://pastebin.com/H5BxUjtH
<Azelphur> unless it's <= 2 lines
<Azelphur> hehe, what happened after that though?
<Tsims> wait a minute i tried it again and different stuff happened lol
<Tsims> hang on
<Azelphur> yea it should ask you if you want to install anaglyph
<Azelphur> and if you just press a you get all the unsupported plugins
<Azelphur> which is fun.
<Tsims> yeah its gonna take like 10 minutes to download because of my internet connection
<Azelphur> hehe
<Tsims> http://pastebin.com/Zu40g3ys This is what I've got so far (download time obviously not accurate)
<johnjohn101> azelphur.  will compiz 0.9.0 be supported soon?
<Azelphur> hehe, installing the dependencies it needs to build
<Azelphur> johnjohn101: in ubuntu? I don't know, I have another script made by the same guy that automagically grabs 0.9.0 and installs it in a seperate directory so you can try it out while keeping your 0.8.6 safe
<Azelphur> (soreau is awesome at making scripts for compiz :D)
<johnjohn101> I guess if it's working, why upgrade.....
<johnjohn101> do you have any idea when flash will be more stable on maverick. I keep getting flash crashes..
<Azelphur> no idea, join the club.
<Azelphur> my chrome keeps freezing up :(
<Tsims> azelphur, do you want me to give you the complete terminal text when its done?
<Tsims> for whatever you might want it for lol
<Azelphur> nope, it looks like it's going :p
<Azelphur> when it asks you if you want to install a plugin, answer with a
<Azelphur> and it'll install all the extra plugins for you, new stuff to play with
<Azelphur> some of it may cause compiz to crash, though
<Tsims> oh alright
<Azelphur> but if a plugin causes compiz to crash, then  just open ccsm and disable it, then start compiz again \o/
<Tsims> youre the man. just so you know
<Azelphur> haha the guy who made the script is the man, I didn't do anything :D
<Tsims> then youre the messneger
<Tsims> messenger*
<Azelphur> that works \o/
<Awsoonn> What is the name of the package that contians mesa?
<Azelphur> Tsims bet you're gonna get wallpaper installed and find that you have exactly the same problem as me :D
<Tsims> i bet its going to work perfectly so my head doesnt explode.
<Azelphur> haha
<Tsims> sheesh these plugins like to take their sweet time.. at least the text is pretty
<Azelphur> yea, it has to compile it all
<Azelphur> http://xkcd.com/303/ :D
<johnjohn101> i hope they get it all fixed before 10.10 is released
<Tsims> hahahaha
<Tsims> thats getting saved in my awesome folder
<Azelphur> :)
<johnjohn101> not to be a nervous nelly but I'm noticing a lot more crashes than any other betas... I still am using the beta for my home computer
<Azelphur> hehe.
<Tsims> okay so its there now
<Tsims> whats my first step in custom wallpapers
<Azelphur> Tsims nice, so try turning the wallpaper plugin on
<Azelphur> then drag a window around, does it go completely screwy?
<Tsims> no
<Azelphur> it works for you? :D
<Azelphur> for me I get window trails :(
<Tsims> well i added the images into backgrounds and all the workspaces are the same still
<Tsims> so idk if it actually works haha
<Azelphur> oh yea it will be
<Azelphur> forgot to mention this
<Azelphur> the wallpaper plugin will replace your desktop
<Azelphur> meaning no desktop icons
<Tsims> thats why i have awn
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> lets turn the desktop off then
<Tsims> but i didnt have desktop icons anyway so im not worried
<Tsims> i know how to do that lol
<Azelphur> woot, xD
<Azelphur> in gconf, right? :)
<Tsims> yep, then nautilus, preferences, show desktop, off
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> so once you have your desktop turned off
<Azelphur> you should either A) get graphical weirdness especially when moving windows or rotating the cube
<Azelphur> B) it'll work
<Tsims> the answer is A)
<Azelphur> haha :D
<Azelphur> nice to know it's not just me.
<Tsims> fml
<Azelphur> the silver lining is that I've been told that this is a bug in X
<Azelphur> so with luck, there will be an X update to fix the bug soon, then wallpaper will work.
<Tsims> thats good then
<Tsims> ive been having nothing but problems with x
<Azelphur> there's also a few other cool plugins for you to try, workspace naming is nice imo
<Azelphur> freely transformable windows is nice but it's caused my system to lock up on a few occasions, so only enable that if your adventurous
<Tsims> when i first updated it it changed my video card settings to disable X accelerated and loaded _173, and when i tried to boot it would just boot in text unless i ran in failsafe graphics mode
<Azelphur> hehe
<Tsims> i am glad i downloaded awn anyhow though
<Tsims> it makes the desktop look so much nicer
<Azelphur> I use cairo-dock myself :)
<Tsims> then you wouldnt be able to help me with my awn problem most likely lol
<Azelphur> hehe probably not
<Tsims> Well thanks for all your help man, i really appreciate it
<Azelphur> yw
<bdogg> can someone help me out w/ rhythmbox upnp?
<Volkodav> I add them up ...slowly....to see the xorg go nuts AGAIN.....105 % CPU
 * Volkodav out of this misery till they fix it
<DanaG> Great... so all I can do with my middle button is left-click or right-click.  No middle-click.
<DanaG> Apparently it thinks my 3-button touchpad is a 1-button ClickPad.
<systm> ok, so I just upgraded to 10.10, only thing installed other then stock is irssi, Xorg, and dwm.  For some reason, X will no longer start, any suggestions from succesful upgraders
<systm> I keep getting in term no protocol specified
<systm> well if anyone is even here, its because of my synaptics, i believe
<hghj> why the hell we still have no flash oob?!
<AlanBell> anyone else seeing libc6 dependency errors?
<AlanBell> libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.12.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.12.1-0ubuntu4 is installed
<gnomefreak> Installed: 2.12.1-0ubuntu4
<gnomefreak> libc6 and libc-bin are ubuntu4 here
<gnomefreak> doing updates now to see if there is a problem
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything atm that would cause that error
<gnomefreak> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: what were you trying to install?
<AlanBell> just dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: ill let it run through and see if it has issues
<AlanBell> I can force it, I probably upgraded some interdependent bits at an unfortunate time or something
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: dist-upgrade from lucid or just normal maverick upgrade
<AlanBell> normal maverick upgrade
<gnomefreak> k
<AlanBell> I tried apt-get upgrade first, but it said there were things it couldn't do so tried dist-upgrade
<AlanBell> well actually I tried the upadate manager first
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a large list of changes between Ubuntu 10.04.1 and Ubuntu 10.10?
<AlanBell> gnomefreak: I forced it, seems to be OK now, installing all the other bits now
<AlanBell> bullgard4: the release notes
<AlanBell> bullgard4: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<bullgard4> AlanBell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+specs: "Sorry. Launchpad is offline for scheduled maintenance. We should be back soon. "
<gnomefreak> yay LP is down just what i needed
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: i already found that out :)
<gnomefreak> Topic for #launchpad: Launchpad down from 0800-1100 UTC for a  code update
<gnomefreak> looks to be another 1/2 hour
<gnomefreak> no closer to 1 1/2 hours
<fluffman> How do you add or remove a program to/from the the favorites list on the right in the new netbook edition?
<fluffman> *on the left
<vizlim> I'm sorry, but why after update ubuntu do 10.10 . The Enter in OS me 2 bout need enter login and password ?
<bullgard4> istribution upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 asks: "Do you want to replace /etc/rsnapshot.conf?" What does the line mean: "@@ -24,13 +24,13 @@"?
<bullgard4> s/istribution/Distribution/
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: it meansan update to the conf file.
<gnomefreak> s/meansan/means an
<bullgard4> gnomefreak: Can you explain a relation between »conf file« and a number »-24,13«? I cannot see any.
<penguin42> bullgard4: I can't quite remember the layout of that message but I think that's some information about the number of lines changed
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: no i cant teh conf file was updated with major changes and if you want o keep the old one it will work but IMHO it is always better to upgrade it
<bullgard4> penguin42: Ah! Thank you.
<bullgard4> gnomefreak: I see.
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, is there currently a way for ATI users to get composite/accelerated video?
<[4-tea-2]> (I really would like to be able to watch YouTube videos fullscreen again...)
<[4-tea-2]> And I kinda miss that fancy Compiz eyecandy.
<bullgard4> When distribution upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 the dist-upgrade program stopped and asked: "Do you want to replace /etc/rsnapshot.conf?" I inadvertently pressed a button, and the dist-upgrade program continued although I did not notice all text of the file replacement proposal. Where can I find a copy of the configuration file replacement proposal text?
<penguin42> see if it has left /etc/rsnapshot.conf.something
<bullgard4> penguin42: Before I can do that I need to configure my Ubuntu 10.10 Beta: "TERM environment variable needs to be set." Is this related to my Tilda terminal program?
<penguin42> that's unusual - TERM should always be set
<bullgard4> penguin42: Sometimes unusual things do happen.
<penguin42> well they shouldn't!
<bullgard4> Right.
<bullgard4> penguin42: Can you suggest a procedure to set the TERM environment variable?
<penguin42> bullgard4: Is this logging in on the console or in X?
<bullgard4> penguin42: In X. Tilda is a GNOME program.
<bullgard4> penguin42: 'set | grep TERM; TERM=dumb'.
<penguin42> weird
<penguin42> does it work in other terminal emulators like gnome-terminal ?
<bullgard4> penguin42: In a GNOME terminal I obtain: 'set | grep TERM; COLORTERM=gnome-terminal;  TERM=xterm'.
<penguin42> bullgard4: Then it sounds like a bug in Tilda
<penguin42> you can just do export TERM=xterm
<bullgard4> penguin42: Is this a good idea in the light of the 'Alternate' system?
<penguin42> ?
<[4-tea-2]> So you're all using NVidia cards and/or don't care for Youtube, huh?
<penguin42> [4-tea-2]: I'm running ATI with the open driver
<penguin42> [4-tea-2]: I don't do full screen often though
<penguin42> actually, it just did that vid OK full screen, wasn't HD though, let me just find an HD one
<[4-tea-2]> I get about 3-4 fps when watchin YouTube 720p or better in fullscreen with the free driver, on a 58xx.
<penguin42> ah, I'm on the hd4xxx which I think has better support on the free driver
<[4-tea-2]> Obviously. FML. ;)
<penguin42> [4-tea-2]: You might try the xorg-edgers ppa that has bleeding edge free X, but I'm sure frglx will work by release - I've not tried it
<[4-tea-2]> I've tried it, all I got is a T-Shirt with "Look at this black screen" on it.
<penguin42> :-(
<[4-tea-2]> Well, I'll try again in a few weeks. Thanks for the hint about the problem being related to the 5xxx.
<penguin42> [4-tea-2]: When you said you tried it do you mean edgers or current frglx?
<duffydack> I have no option to install fglrx in additional drivers app
<[4-tea-2]> penguin42: the PPA
<bullgard4> penguin42: I found a file /etc/rsnapshot.conf.dpkg-old and can now compare with rsnapshot.conf.
<penguin42> [4-tea-2]: It would be good to bug report it anyway, and you might try asking on #ubuntu-x
 * penguin42 goes to get breakfast
<pmatulis> bon appétit
<bullgard4> I need to configure my Ubuntu 10.10 Beta-Tilda: "TERM environment variable needs to be set." Is this a known bug? How to fix that?
<bullgard4> (The GNOME terminal knows 'TERM=xterm'.
<bullgard4> )
<Azelphur> where has the software sources gui gone in maverick? :(
<econdudeawesome> hi all! I have a nasty case of x being dead
<econdudeawesome> running Ubuntu 10.10
<censor> hi all
<censor> i justed install 10.10 desktop amd64, but there's no openssh-server package?
<censor> how can something so essential be missing, even in a beta?
<penguin42> really?
<Pici> censor: It should be there.  Have you issued an apt-get update lately?
<censor> i just installed that box, and it was one of the first things i did - got a couple of 404, though
<censor> well, just did it again, and now it's there
<G_A_C> it's definitely present on my Ubuntu laptop
<censor> that's very very very strange, the box isn't even running for 10 minutes now
<censor> maybe the mirror had problems
<censor> anyways, working now... sorry for the fuzz
<bullgard4> How to configure my Ubuntu 10.10 Beta-Tilda: "TERM environment variable needs to be set." Is this a known bug? How to fix that? '~$ export TERM=xterm' did not help. (The GNOME terminal knows 'TERM=xterm' though.)
<vbabiy> Hey has the latest updates broke the ability to login?
<penguin42> vbabiy: Not here; what are you seeing?
<vbabiy> every time I try to login it kicks me back to gdm
<penguin42> ok, so thats probably an X server dieing or similar
<penguin42> vbabiy: Can you log in at the text console?
<vbabiy> I have this happen before the only way to fix it remove my /home dir and create a new one.
<vbabiy> penguin42, nope nothing
<vbabiy> I have to go in to recovery mode
<penguin42> so what happens if you ctrl-alt-f1 and log in ?
<vbabiy> black screen with with a blinking cursor in the top right
<vbabiy> no request for username or password
<vbabiy> so I can't login
<penguin42> oh
<yofel> and on f2 ?
<yofel> same?
<vbabiy> same
<vbabiy> and f7 comes back to gdm
<penguin42> what graphics card do you have and does it have multip;le outputs?
<vbabiy> its a laptop with nvida
<vbabiy> and I use it sometimes with a dual monitor etup
<vbabiy> setup*
<penguin42> have you got the other monitor plugged in at the moment?
<penguin42> I'm thinking the login prompt might be hiding on there
<vbabiy> nop
<vbabiy> nope
<vbabiy> nope its not hiding, I have checked with both monitors
<penguin42> vbabiy: odd; I don't know Nvidia stuff but I'm guessing it's nvidia driver related
<vbabiy> I did have it to auto login, do you think the update broke something since it was on autologin
<vbabiy> penguin42, I would not be surprised video drivers still suck
<penguin42> vbabiy: If you can try and fair a login, and then boot from a rescue disc you might find something interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<penguin42> fail a login
<vbabiy> I will have to look at that
<vbabiy> If i use the recovery mode and root access I can look at it then
<yslyxqysl> hi
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<javatexan> howdy all
<yslyxqysl> there are a lot of problems in nautilus
<yslyxqysl> 10.10 beta
<JohnHeikkila> That's why it's beta
<om26er> yslyxqysl, problems like?
<om26er> ?
<JohnHeikkila> yslyxqysl: Quote ubuntu.com: This is a beta release. Do not install it on production machines. The final stable version will be released on October 10, 2010.
<yslyxqysl> ah
<yslyxqysl> time to go to sleep
<yslyxqysl> bye
<Tsims> anyone have any idea why when i disable my desktop to change the wallpapers for each work space, my graphics freak out?
<penguin42> can you define freaks out a bit more?
<Tsims> nothing happens with the wallpapers, and if i drag a window around it trails
<penguin42> I guess it sounds like either a graphics driver bug or possibly whatever does the wallpapers
<Tsims> compiz fusion is using the wall papers, but everything else in ccsm is working fine so im assuming it must be a graphics driver bug
<Tsims> i use an nvidia geforce with X
<penguin42> is it compiz that does the wallpapers?
<yoasif> does anyone have any ideas on where i could look for testers of a web based project i am working on?
<Tsims> yeah
<penguin42> what does it do?
<Tsims> the wallpaper package? or what happens when i use it
<charlie-tca> yoasif: make announcements requesting testing on mailing lists?
<penguin42> sorry, that was to yoasif
<Tsims> oh, sorry
<yoasif> charlie-tca, ooh -- know of any good mailing list dirs?
<yoasif> penguin42, it's a wiki editable news/social site
<charlie-tca> yoasif: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<yoasif> charlie-tca, it's not really ubuntu related, im not sure that would be kosher, ya know?
<yoasif> charlie-tca, it *can* be, I just don't want to annoy people
<charlie-tca> You can still ask users if they will test it, use the ubuntu-users list
<penguin42> yoasif: if it's the actual code behind the site then you could try freshmeat as well
<yoasif> charlie-tca, good idea, thanks a ton! :)
<yoasif> penguin42, sadly closed source at the moment (fear of competition :/)
<votan> Hello, I tried to run the live image of 10.10 unr from my thumbdriver, but it shows me only "SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 EBIOS Copyrigh ..." when booting ... any ideas ?
<EagleScreen_> votan: image wronly downloaded or wrongly burned?
<votan> EagleScreen_ I thought of that too, so I redownloaded the image a few times on different browers and tried a total of 5 different thumb drives, no luck
<penguin42> votan: There was a problem with images made on Lucid
<penguin42> I don't know if that problem still exists
<penguin42> votan: Did you create the thumb drive on Lucid?
<votan> penguin42 I see, Although I'd think they'd correct that mistake wuite fast and I tried to redownload for a few days now, anyways, I'm going to redowload once more and try again, just to make sure :)
<penguin42> votan: Wait
<votan> penguin42 nop, once in Win7, once on Linux Mint 8
<votan> although mint 8 is based on lycid
<votan> lucid*
<penguin42> votan: ok, I suspect mint might have the same problem as Lucid, there is a lucid-update to usb-creator https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix released]
<votan> penguin42 that might explain why it did not work on mint, but still does not explain why it fails after i created them on Win7
<penguin42> votan: yes, I don't know about Windows one, the other problem is apparently if the usb stick is created with a persistent option it breaks
<penguin42> but I'm not sure where that comes from
<votan> yeah, I had that problem with lucid, so I created them without the persitent option to begin wtih for  10.10
<penguin42> ok
<killer999> after today's gwibber update....a new panel indicator have appeared for gwibber....anyone else facing this?
<Pici> killer999: iirc there was something in the changelog about it, I forget what though.
<killer999> Pici, but its stupid to have both panel and messaging menu indicator....there should be option to turn off one
<duffydack> Any way to get the gfx fan to slow down while i`m waiting for fglrx to become available.. its always on while using the radeon driver.
<Abhijeet> kernel deleted how to recover it as boot menu do not shows the ubuntu boot entry in 10.10.
<lucas-arg> im having problems with nvidia gnome+compiz is laggy
<bjsnider> lucas-arg, there's an issue with antialiased fonts and nvidia right now. probably the same thing
<lucas-arg> bjsnider: hope they solve it quickly
<lucas-arg> oh yeah and pulseaudio constantly crashes on my system
<lucas-arg> dont know why
<penguin42> lucas-arg: Are there any errors in /var/log/user.log ?
<lucas-arg> penguin42: didnt check it wait
<penguin42> thats where most pa errors go
<lucas-arg> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491098/
<lucas-arg> is there something wrong? penguin42
<penguin42> lucas-arg: Nothing too unuusal in there from pulse - I get the same warnings I think
<penguin42> (not that I can understand the lanugage they are in
<lucas-arg> ok... then i dont know either
<lucas-arg> the nvidia issue is buggin me a lot
<lucas-arg> i wanted to downgrade the driver
<lucas-arg> but i cant, theres only one in the repos
<penguin42> you might find you have an older one if you previously had it, in your /var/cache/apt/archives
<lucas-arg> i did apt-get clean
<lucas-arg> so probably not
<CardinalFang> Hey all.  10.04 to maverick "dist-upgrade".  "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle."
<CardinalFang> Any ideas?
<CardinalFang> Both of new are from  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main
<CardinalFang> x11-xkb-utils:  Installed: 7.5+1   Candidate: 7.5+5
<penguin42> CardinalFang: Not seen that, but you should upgrade between releases with do-release-upgrade  it fixes a few things
<CardinalFang> x11-common:  Installed: 1:7.5+5ubuntu1  Candidate: 1:7.5+6ubuntu3
<androidbruce|lap> would there be any reason to do a clean install of maverick?
<androidbruce|lap> i've upgraded from 10.04
<androidbruce|lap> to the beta
<penguin42> androidbruce|lap: You get a few things that aren't quite the same as a fresh install, but mostly it's OK
<EagleScreen_> there is always a reason to do a clean install: upgrade is a pain
<androidbruce|lap> upgrade seemed pretty painless to me
<androidbruce|lap> as far as the upgrade to the beta
<androidbruce|lap> update-manager -d select upgrade
<androidbruce|lap> then download all the packages
<androidbruce|lap> it's been very stable for me, i don't see many differences at all
<androidbruce|lap> from lucid
<CardinalFang> penguin42, Hrm, never seen that tool.  Trying it.
<penguin42> CardinalFang: It should do the same as the update manager, but it fixes a few things that a dist-upgrade doesn't
<androidbruce|lap> what do you guys recommend as far as creating an image of my current machines?
<androidbruce|lap> partimage?
<lucas-arg> androidbruce|lap: i always used remastersys...
<androidbruce|lap> lucas-arg, oh im not familar
<EagleScreen_> does partimage support ext4 yet?
<androidbruce|lap> EagleScreen_, not too sure
<lucas-arg> would be cool if ubuntu adds remastersys to the repos, i always use it to clone my current isntallation and install it on my different pcs with all software i need
<EagleScreen_> it doesn't
<androidbruce|lap> it's interesting that ubuntu doesn't have an imaging tool preconfigured
<vbabiy> is ubuntu 10.10 going to have a monospace version of the ubuntu font
<charlie-tca> vbabiy: depends on whether or not it gets done in time
<vbabiy> charlie-tca, I really hope so
<charlie-tca> We don't even know yet if 10.10 will get the new font
<charlie-tca> vbabiy: bug 629622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629622 in Ubuntu Font Family "MIR+FFE: Inclusion of Ubuntu Font Family ~0.7 in Maverick (10.10)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629622
<vbabiy> ah thanks
<zniavre> good evnening
<Milos_SD> Hi
<zniavre> does nvidia drivers 256.xx are working?
<desu_desu> hi all, /me uses meerkat, X boots in 640x480 or something, have to manually do xrand -s 1366x768, there is no xorg.conf nor the new xorg.conf.d/ where is the config for this release xserver please?
<Milos_SD> Is there a way to add MPD controls in ubuntu sound indicator applet?
<penguin42> desu_desu: You can put an xorg.conf in and it will use it
<bjsnider> zniavre, yes they are
<zniavre> bjsnider, thnak you , do you know if 173.14.xx drivers are working?
<bjsnider> they are not
<zniavre> :o(
<desu_desu> penguin42, i see but how does X get it's values , it is said to use xorg.conf.d/ which does't exist ...
<zniavre> 173 are not updated yet to use xserver1.9 ?
<penguin42> desu_desu: X should automatically detect your monitor and hardware and doesn't need any config file to do that
<desu_desu> penguin42, logfiles ftw : [    18.393] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<penguin42> desu_desu: Yeh those are mostly just things with fixes ups for known problems, I think you can create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it will still read that, and you could also create a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/myconfig which would get read with the others (not sure if that's the right place to put new stuff)
<desu_desu> penguin42, it does create everything concerning video new ( writing section .. etc ), logfiles is pretty verbose, i think it guesses my resolution wrong from the vga port
<Slasher`> Hi all, I'm trying to upgrade to the Beta and get this, "Error during commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'" any ideas?
<tetsuo----> Hello
<tetsuo----> does anyone know how to manually configure the partions on a new graphical based install?
<tetsuo----> i want to use brfs, so i cannot use the automatic option
<charlie-tca> tetsuo----: there should be a selection to "manually configure" the partitions
<charlie-tca> I think you will need the alternate image cd to use btrfs, though
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it has been added to the desktop image
<tetsuo----> hmm it didnt say that in the changelog
<tetsuo----> which partitions do i have to create for ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> two partitions for brtfs, / and /boot, as far as I know
<tetsuo----> how big do they need to be?
<tetsuo----> ive always just used the auto psrition in the past
<charlie-tca> I have installed / in 4gb, but there is no room to add anything after it finishes
<tetsuo----> i found it
<tetsuo----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<tetsuo----> aww, if you crash you have to reformat
<tetsuo----> nevermind then
<tetsuo----> boot wont work with ext4?
<charlie-tca> boot should work with ext4, but you don't need a separate /boot with ext4
<tetsuo----> ok
<_Enchained> Hi all
<_Enchained> I have a problem in maverick with my audio capture devices ...
<charlie-tca> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Enchained> I want to capture analog stream (audio+video)
<_Enchained> In previous version (lucid)
<_Enchained> I used mplayer/mencoder with /dev/dsp2 device
<_Enchained> In maverick /dev/dsp* disappeared
<_Enchained> I tru with ALL devices found in /dev/snd/
<_Enchained> but nothing ...
<_Enchained> tried*
<_Enchained> If I open "pulseaudio volume control"
<_Enchained> I see the sound moving for my microphone input
<_Enchained> but can't get it ...
<Slasher`> Hi all, I'm trying to upgrade to the Beta and get this, "Error during commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'" any ideas?
<Awsoonn> Is there an easy way to kick off a reinstall of every package on a system from cli?
<jimlovell777> I just tried installing Maverick on an IQ770 and the live disc ran ok (graphics were messed up but enough to install) but on boot I get "panic occured, switching back to text console"
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Any other messages? If you've got a didgy camera that might be the easiest way ?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: I can take a picture.
<penguin42> yeh that would be great
<jimlovell777> penguin42: http://moontaj.com/temp/a.jpg http://moontaj.com/temp/b.jpg http://moontaj.com/temp/c.jpg
<penguin42> jimlovell777: ok, that really shouldn't happen - general protection in init is pretty odd
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Any idea on how to um, use the computer with Ubuntu? Of all the Ubuntu releases only one "worked" and it's been end of lifed so some of the newer packages I need aren't available.
<penguin42> which one worked?
<coz_> jimlovell777,  which version of ubuntu worked
<_Enchained> nobody can help me for this audio capture issue ?..
<penguin42> jimlovell777: It's promising that the live disc was OK
<jimlovell777> coz_:  hardy
<coz_> jimlovell777,  ok and what is NOT working on lucid for you?
<jimlovell777> coz_: The computer won't boot, like now.
<coz_> jimlovell777,  you already checked the live cd for errors  ?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Most of the LiveCDs will run but fail once the system is installed. Graphics are always messed up.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Can you boot the maverick live disc you installed from and report the bug using ubuntu-bug ?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: I can try.
<coz_> jimerickson_,  when you boot into the live cd and see the keyboard symbol at the bottom hit enter to get a list of options  and choose check cd for errors  if you havent done that already
<penguin42> jimlovell777: That should capture a load of information about the machine and you can attach those pictures to the bug
<UndiFineD> penguin42, I was thinking, a bit tricky, but could he copy the kernel form the live cd to disk ?
<tetsuo---> hi
<tetsuo---> ok so i managed to install 10.10, and it offered me a partial update
<tetsuo---> i was dumb enough to click yes :(
<penguin42> UndiFineD: I'm not sure if it's just the kernel - I suspect the boot cd passes a load of safe options but I don't know
<tetsuo---> now i cannot use the chat client
<jimlovell777> UndiFineD: If it helps I'm trying from a liveUSB stick this time. (made by clicking create startup disk and selecting my USB drive and the maverick iso).
<tetsuo---> online options are greyed out
<tetsuo---> any ideas on how to to fix any breaks the partial upgrade caused? it didnt remove anything
<penguin42> tetsuo---: Hmm messy,  so does it all apparently work except networking?
<tetsuo---> so far only the chat client wont connect
<tetsuo---> empathy right?
<tetsuo---> im on the client right now, i have internet
<tetsuo---> just not through empathy
<tetsuo---> using webchat
<penguin42> tetsuo---: Oh ok, so run update-manager and see if it will do any more
<tetsuo---> it says no more updates
<penguin42> hmm, pesky
<tetsuo---> run some kind of cleanup script?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: I have the live enviroment loaded and started ubuntu-bug. What option should I select, sound, display,security,storage, or other? If I click other ubuntu-bug says I failed to include pid and closes.
<penguin42> tetsuo---: well, it sounds more specifically like Network Manager is unhappy, and things like chat clients ask the network manager if they are online or not
<penguin42> jimlovell777: quit it and run ubuntu-bug linux
<tetsuo---> ok wierd
<tetsuo---> it works if i use the mail icon
<penguin42> tetsuo---: Wired or wireless?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Ok. Kernel config or other?
<tetsuo---> i use wireless
<penguin42> jimlovell777: other
<tetsuo---> mail > chat works
<tetsuo---> but but nick > available didnt
<penguin42> tetsuo---: So the network manager icon shows you being off line ?
<tetsuo---> maybe i misunderstood, do i need to start chatting through the " email"  icon nect to the clock?
<penguin42> jimlovell777: When you get to filling in a title use something like   Attempted to kill init! on IQ770
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Considered a regression? Sorry for the questions but I want to make sure this gets to the right people with the right info.
<penguin42> tetsuo---: I don't think you should need to
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Well, I guess so if Hardy worked for you
<tetsuo---> well i guess it works now
<penguin42> tetsuo---: I've seen nm get confused before like that
<jimlovell777> penguin42: The bug page requests using ubuntu-bug -p linux. Do need to start over?
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Oh erm I don't think I've ever had to do that, if it's telling you to you should do what it asks
<Volkodav> is this CPU crazy usage on xorg being worked on ?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Nevermind, just checked ubuntu-bug help and -p just specifies the package.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: I thought it normally figured that out if you gave it it
<jimlovell777> Yea I just typed up the whole bug report and launchpad says there was a problem connecting to the server...
<tetsuo---> should i let the janitor remove the old kernel stuff?
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Pesky - if you just hit reload it should get it
<penguin42> (Has anyone found an ocr that works well for oops screenshots?)
<jimlovell777> penguin42: tried that 5 times now... I'll keep going.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Oh that's annoying - it normally sits there trying to reload every 10 seconds or so
<penguin42> jimlovell777: It can get to something else like google I assume?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Yea just fine. I'm on the launchpad website but it fails to submit the bug info.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Damn, that's annoying
<jimlovell777> I would just hit back and copy what I wrote and start all over again but back starts you at titling the bug
<penguin42> jimlovell777: I wouldn't put much info in at all, get it to accept the bug, you can always add detail after ti accepts it
<nacho> hey guys
<nacho> anybody else having the system slow as hell?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Was trying that too, just got the same error. I'll start from scratch. This time I ctrl+c what I wrote.
<jimlovell777> penguin42: BTW I just tried ubuntu-bug -p and it said -p is deprecated, someone should update the launchpad site to reflect that.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Sorry about this, I could tell you to create a bug against launchpad but.....
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Same thing, just started back at the beginning and i get to the page that reloads every 10 seconds, that finishes, I type in the bug title and add a description and hit submit. That's when I get a message saying please try again.
<penguin42> ok hang on
<penguin42> jimlovell777: OK, it seems to be working here; I suggest either try doing it another time or, copy the URL when it asks you to enter the summary/title - and open that URL somewhere else - e.g. not the boot disc or the like and try it then
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Or if you're comfortable give me the URL and I'll see if I can get it to go here
<penguin42> jimlovell777: However, while you're in the livecd do a cat /proc/cmdline    and record what it's got - I'm wondering if they have any fun options for making it more likely to boot on the full install
<jimlovell777> I got the bug reported from a different computer but didn't know to carry of the url info. How can I get the info added to my already created bug? I don't want to make a dupe or merely subscribe.
<penguin42> what's the bug number?
<jimlovell777> 634454
<penguin42> jimlovell777: OK, attach those photos to the bug as attachments, and from the livecd if you can figure out how add the output of sudo lspci -v -v -v -n   and dmesg
<penguin42> jimlovell777: As the 1st comment put a big 'sorry ubuntu-bug wouldn't upload this from the livecd' - or someone will ask you to
<nemo> Soooo, considering making the leap again.
<nemo> oh. no 4.0 for 10.10. that's a shame :(
<nemo> I've been using the minefield browsers exclusively for like a year
<nemo> odd, too, since they went w/ a beta for 3.5 release, didn't they?
<nemo> I wonder who makes these decisions...
<nemo> esp w/ the opengl accel that linux could benefit so much from
<jimlovell777> penguin42: lol, well ain't that cute. output of lspci -v -v -v -n = pcilib: sysfs read vpd: read failed: Connection Timed Out.
 * penguin42 blinks
<penguin42> I've never seen lspci fail
<penguin42> jimlovell777: does a plain lspci work?
<jimlovell777> penguin42: ah chalk that one up to me being ignorant, it worked but spit that out also.
<penguin42> still weird error
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Ok I've got it all up on launchpad
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Thanks for walking me through all of that.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: no problem
<penguin42> jimlovell777: So there are a few warnings in there; the vpd one I've never seen before on anything
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Having said that, a few googles show other people do find that as well
<jimlovell777> Oh wonderful, the screenshot looked right (distorted) on the IQ770 but on my computer it looks normal. So I should have taken a picture, not a screenshot.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: OK, so it's time to see if adding any parameters to the boot line helps
<duffydack> Is there any way I can adjust the colours with the Radeon driver, like I can using CCC with fglrx
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Earlier I ran cat /proc/cmdline and the only things I saw were quiet no-splash, the other few options related to cd/usb detection.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: Can you get to grub and  add   nolapic nomodeset nr_cpus=1   and see if it helps - I doubt it to be honest
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Sure, I'm willing to try
<penguin42> jimlovell777: I'm not sure what to try to be honest
<jimlovell777> I had a Dell computer that acted this way and it only did it when I had a PCI graphics card installed. I had to install ubuntu with the card out. boot, blacklist intel drivers, re-install the card and then use the computer.
<penguin42> jimlovell777: it's a bit of an odd panic though
<votan> now i finally managed to get the 10.10 UNR image on the thumb drive to load ... now it freezes during the bootsplash, no message nothing o.0
<jimlovell777> penguin42: I tried those grub options and it's frozen, taking a pic now.
<DanaG> Weird... every time I wake my computer from screensaver, it very slowly fades from clear TO black, AFTER I wake it!
<DanaG> And this fade can't be interrupted.
<DanaG> I'd expect it to fade before, not after!
<penguin42> DanaG: The slow uninterruptable fade is something I've seen using the normal screensaver timeout in the mavericks
<DanaG> When I wake my thing, I expect it to give me the password dialog, pronto!
<DanaG> s/my/the/
<votan> is there a way to disable the bootsplash when booting from a live image on a thumb drive ?
<penguin42> DanaG: I've not seen it on resume, although having said that my machine panic'd on resume for the first time today
<penguin42> DanaG: I think the way the suspend/hibernate works is that it turns on the screensaver and then gets on with it, if you knock it out of screensaver quickly enough then it doesn't surprise me that it then enters screensave on resume
<BUGabundo> evening my friends
<penguin42> Hi BUG
<DanaG> Rather, it's not resume from suspend, even... it's just plain wake from DPMS.
<penguin42> oh I see
<DanaG> I guess "wake" is not quite the right word.
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Would it help you to see cat /proc/cmdline from the live boot?
<penguin42> jimlovell777: I think I can see that at the top of your dmesg
<DanaG> Ah, I see... dpms is set at 5 minutes, screensaver is set at 7.
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Oh, ok.
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Yea, that's it.
<nemo> Say, does Maverick have an updated Evolution? and if so, what version of openchange is it using?
<penguin42> nemo: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<penguin42> nemo: You can lookup the version of all packages in any ubuntu version
<DanaG> It's still weird that it fades out after mouse move, though...
<DanaG> it should go dpms unlocked, then fade out to screensaver.
<DanaG> Then come back on mouse move.
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=542720
<ubottu> Debian bug 542720 in gnome-screensaver "[gnome-screensaver] Ignores input during fade animation" [Normal,Open]
<penguin42> DanaG: It's a very annoying bug
<nemo> huh. couldn't find openchange under libraries
<DanaG> yeah, immensely annoying.  Happens every time I try to wake it.
<nemo> odd
<DanaG> Screen turns on, and then the fade OUT starts AFTER that.
<DanaG> So for a moment, you get the desktop visible.
<nemo> well. here's hoping it is >0.9
<nemo> hm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/openchange/1:0.9+svn2132-1
<nemo> (found by googling)
<nemo> 2132 is good...
<Foggy> hi all trying to install 10.10 notebook edition on samsung n110
<Foggy> hanging at syslinux
<Foggy> help (o;
<yofel> Foggy: do you get an error about a wrong configuration value?
<Foggy> no just blank
<yofel> oh wait, that was fixed
<Foggy> flashing curser
<Foggy> after syslinux banner
<Foggy> any idea yofel
<votan> Foggy i had the same 5-6hrs ago, did u create ur thumbdrive on windows ?
<Foggy> yes
<Foggy> tried both the universal boot creator and the one of the distro
<votan> yep, same here, I was NOT able to get any working live image via windows, tried different thumb drives etc ... I finally succeeded in creating one under unr 10.04 fully updated
<votan> so I _suppose_ there's something wrong with doing it under windows
<Foggy> )o;
<Foggy> ok mate cheers
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> I'm impressed with Transmission
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it has evolved plenty
<Ian_corne> what's so special about transmission?
<Ian_corne> i've always used it, never used anything else :p
<BUGabundo> ohhh Ian_corne
<BUGabundo> I'm kinda old school
<BUGabundo> I come from vuze
<BUGabundo> I used yet another for a while
<BUGabundo> but once you go Vuze you can't go back
<BUGabundo> sure µtorrent is nice, but not floss
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Do y'all support 10.10?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: they do put a lot of work into it
<econdudeawesome> I've lost xserver-xorg somehow
<econdudeawesome> and it's not a whole lot of fun :C
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: When you say lost how do you mean?
<kklimonda> I love how my whole system sucks ram - I'm already under 1GB :/
<kklimonda> main cultrips: firefox with 1.2GB and X with almost 600MB :/
<BUGabundo> MEM | tot    3.9G | free   76.0M | cache   2.2G | buff    0.3M | slab  144.5M |
<BUGabundo>  2323     10      0      44978K 989.4M 199.1M     0K   -48K   5% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  2090      0      0         51K 774.6M 188.6M     0K     0K   5% firefox-bin
<BUGabundo> 12851      1      0       2151K 703.6M 164.0M     0K    52K   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  2285   4417      0      44978K 933.9M 151.7M     0K  -264K   4% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> you think FF is bad? LOL
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: as in, I am unable to start xserver. I get some nasty errors. Specifically"
<econdudeawesome> :
<jjcm> oh gwibber...
<votan> firefox with 1.2gig ? wth o.0
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, 1.2GB is a little much
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Can't argue here Mem:   8053900k total,  2409108k used,  5644792k free,   173596k buffers
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and it's with all addons disabled.
<DanaG> gwibber has never done anything but fail, for me.
<jjcm> BUGabundo: first action on this ubuntu install: disable gwibber
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: /dev/fb0 is not there
<BUGabundo> jjcm: naaaa
<econdudeawesome> not sure what that does, but it messes everything else up down the line
<BUGabundo> I go through a lot of work to get gwibber to work
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: What graphics card do you have? and can you paste bin /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere?
<kklimonda> gwibber does use a lot of memory..
<BUGabundo> yep
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: oh? it just does here ;)
<penguin42> 5GB of free ram - that's just obscene
<jjcm> Yea
<jjcm> Granted,
<BUGabundo> 12851      0      0       2151K 705.0M 166.1M     0K     0K   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo> 3rd more app
<jjcm> I have 24GB of ram in my home system
<penguin42> although to be fair 2.4G used is also pretty bad
<jjcm> so
<jjcm> no need to worry
<Ian_corne> :p
<kklimonda> 153.1 MiB +   3.2 MiB = 156.3 MiBgwibber
<Ian_corne> FF uses more ram when there's more available
<Ian_corne> right?
<kklimonda> they do use webkit to render all its interface..
<BUGabundo> don't all apps?
<Ian_corne> I don't know
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: I've lost all availablilty to cut and paste. I perhaps can DCC, but I'm on a TTY shell and not all that familiar with it
<BUGabundo> kernel manages it like that
<jjcm> BUGabundo: All apps *should*
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: Try using pastebinit
<jjcm> Wait a tic
<Ian_corne> Well if an app is a calculator, it has a max :p
<jjcm> this isn't #cyanogenmod
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: It's a command line pastebin uploader
<jjcm> BUGabundo: Stop tricking me
<Ian_corne> haha
<BUGabundo> AHAH
<jjcm> I'm like, "Why the hell doesn't BUGabundo have ops..."
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: install pastebinit and paste a content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jjcm> and, "Why is this in channel 12 in irssi..."
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: kklimonda k I'll be a moment
<kklimonda> BUGabundo has an op on #cyanogenmod?
<Ian_corne> 8 for me :)
<BUGabundo> there you go jjcm :P
<DanaG> econdudeawesome: install gpm, and you'll get console mouse.
<DanaG> Pastebinit is good, too.
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I'm op on about 20 #s
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nice :)
<DanaG> My gwibber never shows any messages at all.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you coming to uds?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I do manage a bunch of projects and support :)
<Ian_corne> I don't think it's near him :p
<BUGabundo> DanaG: *finally* its working fine here
<kklimonda> DanaG: you are probably using some evil network like facebook
<BUGabundo> have you untick Only Mentions ?
<jjcm> BUGabundo: Using pidgin for irc and you're in 20+ channels?
<BUGabundo> yes jjcm, its Pidgin
<BUGabundo> 3 servers
<BUGabundo> 3 µblogs bots
<BUGabundo> 4 MUCs
<BUGabundo> 13159   1491      0        909K 863.1M 90440K     0K     0K   2% pidgin
<BUGabundo> see why its so big ?
<DanaG> yeah, facebook.
<BUGabundo> 6 years of logs and avatars
<jjcm> BUGabundo: You crazy
<DanaG> I don't pay much attention to it.
<BUGabundo> tell us something new
<Daekdroom> O.o
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: 6 years of logs? I can never keep my logs for so long :/
<DanaG> Argh, stupid kernel breaks my middle button, and turns it into a left or right button, depending on where my finger is.
<Daekdroom> Pidgin and xchat together here are like what, less than 40MB xD
<kklimonda> I always end up deleting them by accident
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: kklimonda http://pastebin.com/zn8XqvEJ
<kklimonda> I'm probably going to write a plugin for empathy to store them in desktop couch..
<DanaG> My Pidgin logs are in Dropbox.
<jjcm> BUGabundo: Eh, I guess I have irssi using 150MB right now
<jjcm> BUGabundo: So not horrible
<DanaG> And UbuntuOne fails miserably with it... eats 100% of one CPU core.
<econdudeawesome> DanaG: what good is gpm? All I see is a cursor but doesn't have much use... geez I'm so newb
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: also paste the result of dmesg command
<econdudeawesome> kklimonda: which?
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: you can do dmesg|pastebinit
<DanaG> Click and drag, then right-click pastes whatever's selected.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I delete all of mine since 2004 _accidently_ :(
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: What's your intel chipset ?
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: lspci | grep -i vga    should say
<econdudeawesome> ok
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: ouch! :/
<BajK_> what is the required minimum ram for 10.10?
<BUGabundo> stupid win app for "cleanup"... all *.log  :((
<kklimonda> BajK_: I'd say 1GB
<BajK_> minimum
<BajK_> just minimum where it starts
<BajK_> not where it is usable ;)
<kklimonda> oh, minium
<BajK_> 256mb?
<jjcm> BajK_: Probably around 128mb
<kklimonda> BajK_: you can't install it on 64
<BUGabundo> 512 *bare* min
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: it runs over in the screen, not sure what it is
<BUGabundo> for *usable*
<Ian_corne> Anyone else having their X hang after boot?
<kklimonda> BajK_: or rather not without swap
<Ian_corne> Gdm screen comes up corrupt
<jjcm> BUGabundo: I've ran ubuntu nicely on 256MB before
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: From that lspci | grep -i vga      that should only give a line or two
<BajK_> well lets see if it starts^^
<BUGabundo> jjcm: not 10.*
<kklimonda> BajK_: use alternate cd and text installer
<penguin42> BajK_: I know on Maverick people have had a few problems with 256 or 384M
<jjcm> True
<kklimonda> BajK_: how much do you have?
<econdudeawesome> ah
<BajK_> hm ok, it started just fine but after the KDE splash I am left with an empty black screen with mouse pointer
<BajK_> seems plasma didnt start with 128 mb :D
<penguin42> KDE4 in 128 ?! Yeh that's pushing it a bit :-)
<kklimonda> bah, 128 not nearly enough ffor kde
<jjcm> BUGabundo: Yea thinking back, that was probably a warty install
<penguin42> BajK_: Add yourself a whole chunk of swap and you might crawl through it
<BajK_> its just virtualbox ;)
<kklimonda> I'm not sure if you can run lubuntu with that much
<Ian_corne> 128 is not enough to do anything useful on imo
<BajK_> "error: out of memory, unaligned poimnter 0xf000fea5, aborted" :D
<BajK_> when starting with 4 mb of ram
<BajK_> *g*
<kklimonda> BajK_: 64 is bare minimum
<jjcm> BajK_: rofl
<jjcm> 4mb?
<BajK_> that's what nerds do when they're bored
<jjcm> You got balls
<xapel> when I open any application, it is maximized and there are no close, min, max buttons. Is that standard for 10.10?
<BajK_> :D
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/YqHhY0Jn
<kklimonda> BajK_: and even then you won't be able to use alternate installer without first adding some swap
<Ian_corne> no xapel
<econdudeawesome> not sure which it is... sorry I'm not of more help :-/
<jjcm> BajK_: I've gotten a full wordpress deploy running on a 64MB machine
 * BUGabundo slaps jjcm
 * penguin42 has had a Linux running on a 4MB machine about 12 years ago - and that was a push
<Ian_corne> unless you're on netbook edition
<BajK_> well I got an old laptop with 16 mb ram and then we removed the ram and had 4 mb left with windwos 95, even moving the mouse pointer resulted in long hdd activity
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: OK, thanks
<BajK_> ok trying with 256
<BUGabundo> BajK_: let me guess: GPU ram?
<econdudeawesome> xapel: sounds like you may have gotten rid of window decorations
<BUGabundo> you need at least 16 for X
<jjcm> ubuntu 9.10 with a running wordpress install on 64MB of ram was not easy
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: So I think I see what's going on but I'm not 100% sure why
<xapel> so, how do I fix it?
<BajK_> GPU is set to 256 anyway^^
<qwm> running maverick, and can't run any gtk apps as another user (sux)... problem started the other day, been working fine in meerkat before that. anyone experienced anything similar?
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: can you run in your terminal "dmesg | pastebinit"
<BajK_> ah ok, netbook shell is a bit slow but it works
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: What kernel version are you on?
<Ian_corne> Hell my netbook has 1GB and I find it waay to little :)
<jjcm> qwm: What happens when you try?
<xapel> econdudeawesome: how do I get it back?
<econdudeawesome> xapel: it usually comes back for me when I close then reopen the window
 * kklimonda has installed lubuntu 10.04 on old T23 and it's quite snappy
<BajK_> ok works fine with 512
<DanaG> Ah, every so many logins, I get gtk-window-decorator failing.
<econdudeawesome> kklimonda: http://pastebin.com/3S9EYtGx
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: not sure, whats a quick way to check?
<DanaG> Netbook shell doesn't work AT ALL for me.
<jjcm> BajK_: Using the alternate install cd, I'm sure you can get it much under that
<Ian_corne> uname -a
<DanaG> It hangs, before even giving me a menu.
 * penguin42 is confused by econdudeawesome's error - to me that reads that the Intel X driver is complaining there is no KMS, but 2.6.35-20.29 has just blacklisted kms for i845g
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: "i915 disabling kernel modesetting for known bad device."
<DanaG> Then after vt-switch, it's solid white.
<jjcm> BajK_: Especially if you're willing to forgo gnome for something lighter
<qwm> jjcm: i get some error messages and core dumped, can i pm?
<BajK_> another question, is 64 MB of graphics ram too less for 1920x1200? :D
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: uname -a
<jjcm> qwm: no keep it in channel
<jjcm> qwm: Pastie your dump
<qwm> ** (gconf-editor:25678): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed
<penguin42> BajK_: No
<qwm> **
<BUGabundo> BajK_: VB doesn't allow 256 :S
<qwm> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.15/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2170:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<qwm> oh, pastebin.
<econdudeawesome> 2.6.35-20 generic
<penguin42> BajK_: 1920x1200*4=~9MB
<BajK_> BUGabundo: ah right, 128 ;)
<qwm> Aborted (core dumped)
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: you are owner of a pretty old gpu which Ubuntu doesn't like for some time
<qwm> sorry.
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: 2.6.35-20 generic
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: Can you get the -19 version?
<BajK_> penguin42: because my old pc was quite slow with Kubuntu 9.10. Pentium 4 3,2 with HT and 1,5GB ram, 64 MB graphics ram
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: (Is it still installed?)
 * BUGabundo wow this # just came for life after weeks dead
<econdudeawesome> kklimonda: I hope not. I was running Lubuntu for awhile and it ran fine. penguin42 -- can I just run that from Grub? It should be
<xapel> econdudeawesome: nope, only way to get them back is to right click on the entry in the bottom panel and select unmaximize
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODU3Ng
<Ian_corne> I think kernel .29 messed alot of intel stuff up, right?
<penguin42> BajK_: Hey no one would say it was fast with a graphics card with 64MB
<econdudeawesome> xapel: weird
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Do you mean .20 or .19 ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's getting close to the release.
<DanaG> i8xx?  Sorry, not only does your performance not get better... now you actually get FEWER features than before!
<Ian_corne> 2.6.29
<votan> mh, seems the new unity interface is slower on my netbook than the old unr interface
<BajK_> penguin42: okay :D
<Ian_corne> that's when stuff went not so well with intel gpu's
<xapel> econdudeawesome: is there perhaps a package that I can reinstall to fix this you think?
<Ian_corne> gpus
<DanaG> Intel really sucks like that.... why make a new driver that can do less than the old one?
<DanaG> They should just fork the OLD pre-kms driver and call it i8xx.
<BajK_> penguin42: well, but that is yesterday^^ now I have 1 GiB of graphics ram and 4 cores and it runs just fine with 2 24 inch monitors )
<econdudeawesome> xapel: I don't know for sure. You can try playing around with different windows managers. Most likely tho it's something very simple
<penguin42> DanaG: It's not a new driver; it's the interaction between a lot of stuff
<penguin42> DanaG: KMS is probably the 'right' way to do stuff - but if the kernel guys are blacklisting it it really doesn't make sense
<kklimonda> penguin42: his card is blacklisted by the kernel module.
<kklimonda> penguin42: it got blacklisted for a reason.
<penguin42> kklimonda: But if the X server is insisting on kms what's the choice?
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: this explains so much. I had issues with Lubuntu 10.04 (and Ubuntu 10.04) on this machine, which is why I upgraded to 10.10 in the first place
<DanaG> Yeah, i8xx should just have a separate driver.  Not a sucky, does-less-than-it-used-to, new driver.
<kklimonda> penguin42: it should fall back to vesa
<econdudeawesome> penguin42: I did a dist-upgrade without thikning yesterday and poof xserver crashes
<kklimonda> penguin42: the fact that it doesn't seem like a bug.
<penguin42> kklimonda: IMHO it should fall back to non-KMS
<mikedep333> hey guys, I just enabled desktop effects on 64-bit maverick with the latest updates and now, despite my attempts to adjust pointer sensitivity, it is very sensitive
<kklimonda> penguin42: we don't have a non-KMS intel driver in Maverick
<kklimonda> penguin42: it got removed in this cycle
<kklimonda> penguin42: or rather the code has been removed from the driver.
<tetsuo--> Hello, how can i make empathy pop-up new conversation windows when people talk to me?
<penguin42> kklimonda: Ah - that's probably a bad idea if they're blacklisting stuff
<kklimonda> penguin42: it's either that or random crashes
<tetsuo--> also why do i need a launchpad account to report crashes?
<econdudeawesome> kklimonda: it was fine until the latest updates for maverick (between friday and yesterday)
<tetsuo--> with the auto reporting tool
<penguin42> kklimonda: did it get random crashes on the non-KMS mode?
<kklimonda> tetsuo--: because we may have to contact you later.
<kklimonda> penguin42: I don't think so.
<mikedep333> has anyone else noticed this pointer speed bug?
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: probably a new kernel blacklisted more devices. go to #ubuntu-x and ask there.
<tetsuo--> so if i say no to the log in, the crash doesnt get reported?
<kklimonda> tetsuo--: right
<econdudeawesome> penguin42, kklimonda so should just try to boot from a previous kernel
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: that's not a longterm solution.
<Ian_corne> indeed tetsuo--
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: sure, give it a try.
<penguin42> econdudeawesome: An earlier kernel might work but as kklimonda says yu'll probably get random crashes
<kklimonda> econdudeawesome: but its not like a blacklisting of your device has been a mistake
<Ian_corne> random crashes you say
<Ian_corne> :p
<tetsuo--> thats unfortunate, i bet that blocks 100's of reports
<Ian_corne> tetsuo--: reports without feedback are usually not very usable anyways
 * econdudeawesome needs to remember /quit != /leave
<DanaG> or /part.
<econdudeawesome> DanaG: exactly
<Ian_corne> or /wc
<tetsuo--> thats true
<DanaG> water closet?
<econdudeawesome> Ian_corne: what is /wc?
<Ian_corne> window close
<Ian_corne> in irssi
<econdudeawesome> ah
 * DanaG /flushes the /wc
<DanaG> Just joking.
 * econdudeawesome laughs in the face of danger
<tetsuo--> Why are the fonts so small in 10.10?
<votan> econdudeawesome watch out, sometimes it slaps u in the face... :>
 * econdudeawesome laughs in the face of painful slaps in the face. Or cowers in the corner. Depends on how many people are in the room.
 * econdudeawesome is happy that people are willing to help him fix his problems. Awesome
<votan> u really like /me too, dont u ? :)
<econdudeawesome> votan: Who doesn't?
<BUGabundo> tetsuo--- they are not
<econdudeawesome> penguin42, kklimonda booting from the old kernel fixed the issue
<econdudeawesome> penguin42, kklimonda at least as a workaround
<votan> How do I add an App to the Launcher Bar on the left in UNR 10.10 ?
<kklimonda> votan: when you launch an app and it shows up on the bar you can right-click it and select "Keep in dock bar" or something like that
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-10
<DanaG> tetsuo----: say, do you happen to have a high-dpi screen?
<DanaG> For example, 15.4" 1920x1200 is high DPI.
<penguin42> isn't it normal to define fonts by actual size to avoid that?
<DanaG> It's a "feature"... it makes your screen bigger.
<DanaG> Or so Xorg claims.
<DanaG> It claims my screen is 20 inches.
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<DanaG> heh, "makes your screen bigger".
<DanaG> And with correct DPI, the default font size of 10 is huge.  I use 9 or 8.5... but things tend to complain about non-integer font sizes.
<penguin42> DanaG: One of the problems is that with multiple displays having a single DPI is almost always wrong
<DanaG> Yeah, but it seems safe to me to err on the side of the higher DPI.
<DanaG> As it is right now, I had to add a script to run in Xsession.d: xrandr --dpi 147
<DanaG> Aaaugh, mein eyes!
<penguin42> I can see the bigger problem might be that what you thought was the right size of a piece of paper isn't any more
<DanaG> And lying about the DPI means that 100% zoom in Gimp has no relationship to reality.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Same for OpenOffice.
<DanaG> And Inkscape.
<penguin42> well, I'm not sure 100% zoom in gimp ever did, but yes in OOo and inkscape
<DanaG> Gimp has two options for 100%: physical size, or pixels.
<penguin42> yeh but what's physical size on a photo?
<penguin42> does jpg or similar have a size?
<DanaG> Physical size on a photo depends on what DPI the photo claims.
<DanaG> And actually, the correct unit for displays is Pixels, not Dots, per inch.
<DanaG> I always use DPI, anyway.
<penguin42> yeh that's what I'd have expected
<duffydack> I recently encountered similar problem wanting to print some 4x6 photos.. I ended up using shotwell.. it did what everything else couldnt..
 * penguin42 would like monitor management in general to be better; for example it really shouldn't assume when you hot plug a monitor that it's always on the right
<DanaG> Fun with xrandr: freeform transforms.  Rotate the whole desktop by 30 degrees.
<penguin42> DanaG: Or your colleagues by 2 or 3 degrees
<DanaG> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920 (desired size 1663x2000)
<penguin42> 1663 ?
<tacomaster> hello :P is anyone any good at iptables?
<penguin42> I can do bits; what's the problem?
<tacomaster> well i want to "iptables -I INPUT -p icmp -j DROP " but want to know how to undo it if it makes some program not work
<BUGabundo> tacomaster: ufw :P
<penguin42> iptables -D
<BUGabundo> or even better : GUFW
<penguin42> tacomaster: I think iptables -D INPUT -p icmp -j DROP    should
<penguin42> tacomaster: Having said that, dropping all icmp is bad - icmp is not just ping
<tacomaster> icmp is traceroute and alot of other things
<tacomaster> 3rd protocol in the transport layer :P
<penguin42> tacomaster: Yeh but my point is it's used by normal thingsl ike mtu discovery I think and that can break normal apps
<penguin42> tacomaster: Soemthing like --icmp-type echo-request   would be more selective I think
<tacomaster> i just dont like the though of being able to be ping or tracerouted
<penguin42> I'd certainly make sure the stuff for mtu discovery can get through, it gives weird problems if that goes wrong
<tacomaster> sorry to bug yall with this i have be running penetration software all day trying to tie down my home network and my pix firewall but i felt like since my laptop leaves my home network that i wanted to do that
<penguin42> yeh I always like to put a firewall on; but something like ufw does a good job and someone else has thought of a lot fo the corner cases
<BUGabundo> what's this day and age sun-java6-jdk package?
<BUGabundo> its not in Partner
<tacomaster> like i have blocked all incomming telnet and ssh so my routers config i dont have to worry about :P
<BUGabundo> nite
<penguin42> tacomaster: It's too easy to accidentally install something that listens, so I always prefer having a firewall
<tacomaster> i do have a firewall one on every computer (software) and a hardware (pix)
<Tetsuo55> how do i enable the flash plugin in chromium ?
<penguin42> Tetsuo55: 32 or 64bit?
<Tetsuo55> 64
<penguin42> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Tetsuo55> can't i use the one that comes with chromium? or was it stripped out for ubuntu?
<penguin42> oh, I don't know to be honest, I never realised one was included
<Tetsuo55> when you use chrome to go to flashinstall page, it will tell you to enable the built in one and block the download
<yofel> note: chrome != chromium
<yofel> but I didn't know either that chrome had a built in one..
<Daekdroom> Chromium is chrome without all the proprietary bullshit
<Daekdroom> Oops. Gotta watch my language.
<Daekdroom> Anyway, the proprietary stuff should include Flash, why not?
 * penguin42 wouldn't be surprised if it's a 64bit ism since Flash for 64bit isn't around
<Tetsuo55> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/bringing-improved-support-for-adobe.html
<Tetsuo55> how can i enable the alternate gnome desktop?
<tacomaster> wait was someone trying to get flash working on 64bit?
<penguin42> tacomaster: Tetsuo55 is in chrome and was wondering about chromes inbuilt flash support
<tacomaster> nspluginwrapper is required for 64bit i know that much
<penguin42> tacomaster: Yeh, although flashplugin-installer does all that for you
<tacomaster> i had to install nspluginwrapper my self because i installed adobeflash and it didnt come with it
<yofel> there was a 64bit flash alpha, but adobe dumped it afaik :(
<penguin42> indeed, it actually worked as well
<Tetsuo55> put display to sleep when inactive << does this option only black out the screen or does it actually shut it down completely like windows's display off screensaver?
<Tetsuo55> something is wrong with battery charing, time to full is increasing instead of decreasing
<charlie-tca> Tetsuo55: AFAIR, sleep puts the monitor in standby
<Tetsuo55> charlie-tca: i tested it with 1 min delay and it does indead go into standby
<coz_> hey guys.. is it safe to assume that when maverick is released there will also be a minimal install cd??
<coz_> yes?
<charlie-tca> coz_: Does Ubuntu offer a minimal install cd now?
<coz_> charlie-tca,  yes it does
<charlie-tca> Then I would think it will continue
<coz_> charlie-tca,  well I wanted to make sure
<charlie-tca> I did not know we had one
<coz_> at this point of course  none show up on any download site
<coz_> charlie-tca,  oh year I prefer the minimal install
<coz_> yeah not year
<yofel> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Tetsuo55> crash files are auto attached to bugs that already exist too?
<yofel> Tetsuo55: no, but usually you can just file a new one, the retracer will auto-duplicate your bug if it's already reported
<mikedep333> coz_, I think the desktop cd lets you do a network install like the minimal does
<coz_> mikedep333,  ahh   that would be nice also :)
<coz_> mikedep333,  I am downloading it now so i will take a look
<mikedep333> coz_, look at the options when at the bootloader
<mikedep333> I think you need to press a button or something for it to come up.
<coz_> mikedep333,  yep I will...it would be a nice feature
<coz_> but
<coz_> mikedep333,  the actual minimal install cd is less to download therefore fewer chances of corrupted downoad
<coz_> which seems to be the advantage I see
<coz_> particularly for those with slower connections
<mikedep333> coz_, sorry, I just checked and you can't do a minimal/network install with the live disc (10.10 beta)
<coz_> mikedep333,  ah ok no biggie... :)
<coz_> mikedep333,  I just want to turn the live cd for now... later try it out
<DanaG> Say, why doesn't rhythmbox let me try to play a CD?
<PresuntoRJ> DanaG: good question... do you have an error message for that?
<DanaG> Or rather, it gives me no visible UI elements to play a CD.
<DanaG> And nothing in plugins for CD reading.
<lapion> anyone have any experience in making a multi distrob usb stick ?
<lapion> *distro
<DanaG> argh, unity segfaults after initializing EGL.
<DanaG> argh, my unity hangs.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/jQXii7kf
<DanaG> Solid white.
<bullgard4_>  'man kdebugdialog': "No manual entry for kdebugdialog." Where can I find a manual or program description of kdebugdialog?
<SwedeMike> google?
<bullgard4_> SwedeMike: Please read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and act accordingly.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: I have already read it. I didn't tell you to "google it".
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: would you say that one should take for granted that someone has TRIED to google it before answering? or is google just off limits as a suggestion and I should never mention it?
<SwedeMike> because then it's meaningless that I try to suggest something I found off of google, as well.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: so please entertain me, did you google for "kdebugdialog" and "I feel lucky" that didn't satisfy you? I'm not jerking you around, I want to know.
<bullgard4_> SwedeMike: Once for all: I did google for kdebugdialog before I posted here. --  I am not here to entertain you.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: guess figure of speech doesn't work either.
<SwedeMike> so http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/kdebugdialog/kdebugdialog.pdf isn't the kind of "program description" you were looking for?
<SwedeMike> so what kind of program description is it you're looking for?
<bullgard4_> SwedeMike: Thank you very much for providing me this link. This article is a kind of a program description which I was looking for.
<bullgard4_> SwedeMike: Thank you again.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: oki, still. I'm not jerking you around, I want to understand. When I googled for "kdebugdialog" this was the first hit. What did you google for?
<bullgard4_> I did google for /usr/lib/kdebugdialog
<bullgard4_> err! I did google for /usr/bin/kdebugdialog
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: thanks.
<SwedeMike> hm, interesting how google seems to treat / as a whitespace.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: would you have been less offended if I answered your initial question with "When I googled for <kdebugdialog> I found <http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/kdebugdialog/kdebugdialog.pdf>, is this not what you're looking for?" I've been hit with the "don't tell people to 'google it'" even when I did that.
<bullgard4_> SwedeMike: Of course I would have been less offended if you told me: ""When I googled for <kdebugdialog> I found <http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/kdebugdialog/kdebugdialog.pdf>"
<SwedeMike> bullgard4_: goodie. Then I'll use that next time. Thank you.
<SwedeMike> googling for that just seems so obvious for me, I could imagine someone being offended by that as well.
<DanaG> argh, stupid Unity.
<DanaG> It hangs showing me min,max,close buttons for Desktop, and not much else.
<DanaG> Can't open the menu, and can't use any of the indicators.
<DanaG> It's 100% useless.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/jQXii7kf
<Acidphase> hello
<Acidphase> maybe someone can give me a hand here
<Acidphase> I'm currently in the shell after installing the new ati drivers
<Acidphase> and I have no x
<Acidphase> I'm in here chatting via sirc
<Acidphase> any takers?
<Acidphase> it's basically saying it can't find the drivers fglrxdrv.o
<Acidphase> fglrx_drv.so to be precise
<guest123> Hi, i've a strange behaviour when i connect to Gnome via VNC.(Ubuntu 10.10, x11vnc or tightvncserver). The gnome-sessions starts, all seems to be working, but i press a key in e.g. gedit or terminal the windows closes.
<julian-> Can anyone tell me if 10.10 improves power management vs. 10.04? I'm putting a media box together (an Atom + ION one) and am trying to decide if I should use Ubuntu as the base OS for a XBMC install, or whether it'd be better to just buy a Windows 7 license.
<DanaG> I'd say, if you want to do digital cable, at least, Win7 is literally the only way to go.  No CableCard in Linux.
<DanaG> Damn CableLabs.
<julian-> DanaG: No cable or tuner
<robin0800> samba appears to be broken worked on beta but an update has broken this note there have been no samba updates so its not this?
<vega_> say what..
<vega_> ever thought of using these characters: . and , ?
<spike__> hey
<spike__> when does ubuntu 10.10 final come out
<Ian_corne> 10/10
<spike__> ok cuz i thought i heard 10/27 and wanted to make sure
<spike__> is the 10.10 that is out rite now good to use or just stay with 10.04 until th ubuntu 10.10 final comes out
<SwedeMike> spike__: there is no good answer to that. it might be, it might not. Depnds on a lot of factors.
<SwedeMike> only way to know is to try.
<Ian_corne> spike__: it's not to be used as a stable OS yet.
<Tetsuo55> battery management is definately broken, my battery doesnt get a full charge
<spike__> oh
<Gigacore> hey guys, I am not able to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 beta.. I am getting an error "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<gnomefreak> Gigacore: run the command update-manager -d
<Gigacore> and it says "And unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages"
<Gigacore> hmm
<gnomefreak> running the cammand about it should held back broken packages. most of them are likley from 3rd party repos
<gnomefreak> you may also need to reload when update-manager shows up to correct packages
<Gigacore> oh.. and I don't want to make network-upgrade. I've got image of alternate CD and got it mounted
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gnomefreak> see those links for a nonnet upgrade
<Gigacore> ok
<gnomefreak> it could be the cd is bad for i know
<gnomefreak> cant recall if you can use teh alt. image
<gnomefreak> one or the other you cant use
<Gigacore> I haven't burnt it on to a CD, just mounted it
<gnomefreak> than you owuld need to comment out all repos excpt the cd ones at the top and uncomment ths the cd repos
<Gigacore> is there any way to ignore held packages?
<gnomefreak> yes but i reallly wounted but the links about should help you
<Gigacore> yea.. going through them. thanks
<gnomefreak> if i have time to download the cd than i have enough time to wait for the upgrade. if you have the cd. i say back everything up and do a clean intall
<gnomefreak> Gigacore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades  << best link
<lukus> hi
<penguin42> hi
<larsivi> do anyone have issues with the fan control? I just upgrade from 10.04 on my Dell Studio XPS
<Abhijeet> kernel deleted accidently, how can i copy the packages from the damaged system using live cd or fresh innstallation please help me.
<void^_> chroot & reinstall kernel package
<Abhijeet> i tried but the dpkg process not ended it installed the linux-source but the linux kernel image , intrmd(not correct about spelling) how can i force to innstall the linux kernel
<votan> is the Unity Interface on the new UNR slower than the old interface ?
<killer999> i am getting a 'ubuntu desktop system' update for last 10 days but I cant' install it. The checkbox is not clickable. how to solve this
<sevenseeker> howdy, is there a known issue in 10.10 with dhcp timing out and not receiving an answer?  (worked before and works on other comps and this one in windows7)
<penguin42> sevenseeker: I hang out on here quite a lot and not seen anyone else with that
<sevenseeker> penguin42, ok, I will keep playing a bit... my interfaces are up and no dmesg messages regarding them or networking, but just dhcp times out all the time (I upgraded last night)
<lukus> hey
<lukus> how are you guys finding maverick?
<tarzeau> it's just there?
<Pici> I found it on my laptop
<tarzeau> it's nice, but some software is very old :(
<yofel> ^^
<lukus> heheh
<lukus> tarzeau, shouldn't the software be newer than lucid?
<tarzeau> the installer sucks though, crashed when i wanted xfs instead of ext4
<tarzeau> lukus: it is, but still too old for what i need: gimp-plugin-registry, gphoto2...
<tarzeau> are heavily outdated
<tarzeau> so is gnustep*
<lukus> tarzeau, you can always install manually though
<yofel> tarzeau: did you report that? I think I had that too ages ago and it was thanks to xfsprogs not installed on the live disk back then
<tarzeau> lukus: manually? you mean make the updated packages and install those? sure that's what i do
<tarzeau> yofel: of course
<lukus> is ext4 ready for primetime yet?
<tarzeau> yofel: oh not the xfs installer thing, where would i report that?
<tarzeau> i don't want ext4, or ext3, or ext2
<tarzeau> yofel: if you give me the launchpad.net link, i'll report it
<lukus> last time i read about ext4, i heard it had problems
<tarzeau> yofel: i installed around monday or so
<Tetsuo55> isnt ubuntu software always old
<tarzeau> Tetsuo55: no
<Pici> gphoto2 in maverick matches the debian unstable version.
<tarzeau> oh but inkscape is old too
<Tetsuo55> its policy to be ver strict about updates isnt it
<tarzeau> Pici: which is old too - i'm also trying to get it updated there
<lukus> i guess it's always a compromise
<tarzeau> Pici: actually only there. since ubuntu just syncs it
<lukus> between stable-ness and new-ness
<Pici> tarzeau: So its not really an Ubuntu problem then.
<Tetsuo55> lukus:  yep
<tarzeau> lukus: not for me. i NEED the latest. or i can sell my dslr, and get one which is 3 years older
<yofel> tarzeau: as the installer failed, probably best to report it against ubiquity, and try to do it by calling 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' from the live disk after reproducing the failure, the folks in #ubuntu-installer might know more
<tarzeau> Pici: of course it is
<tarzeau> Pici: for gimp-plugin-registry and inkscape. it sure is
<Pici> tarzeau: not only then.
<Tetsuo55> ive had many crashes already since installing yesterday
<tarzeau> Pici: and it's not like hard to upgrade the gphoto stuff
<Tetsuo55> segfaults
<lukus> segfaults in which programs Tetsuo55 ?
<tarzeau> can you sync sid packages into maverick?
<Tetsuo55> lukus: help among others, i reported 2 bugs with the automated tool
<penguin42> tarzeau: It's a bit messy to automate it, but if you grab the .deb's you have a fair chance of installing them
<tarzeau> penguin42: i know. but that sucks if you need to do it for like 200 computers
<Tetsuo55> the others i didnt report, i didnt realise i could use my SF account to log into launchpad
<lukus> yeah, at least the reporting is straightforward
<tarzeau> penguin42: it's better if ubuntu would just pick the versions, so everyone can profit?
<penguin42> tarzeau: Ah right, erm if you had to do that what you could do is set up a mini little repo with just the newer packages in it
<tarzeau> penguin42: i already have that
<Tetsuo55> so like 10 where not reported, one of my crashes was unique though, none like it where found by the tool
<tarzeau> penguin42: but still all this extra effort sucks. as i'm sure there's others doing the same
<tarzeau> penguin42: besides that "mini" repo isn't THAT mini anymore...
<tarzeau> penguin42: i've been doing that for 5 years now
<penguin42> tarzeau: Yeh, I guess they have to pick a cut off point for each release; it's an interesting trade off - I've considered switching back to sid but there again I'd get some stuff that's older in sid
<Tetsuo55> i only use chromium, emphaty, kubuntu and update manager, so all crashes are related either to those or standard loaded services
<Tetsuo55> kubuntu=konversation
<tarzeau> penguin42: i do use sid, mainly, with some packages hand made
<tarzeau> penguin42: the ubuntu wokstations i have are only left at work
<penguin42> tarzeau: Nod
<tarzeau> i hope upgrading is more fluent from lucid to maverick
<tarzeau> and that not much changed for the preseed network boot installer
<Tetsuo55> does anyone know if works is being done to improve video playback? e.g. making sure that video paints and audio sample sends are done on time to prevent jitter/judder
<tarzeau> Tetsuo55: with which software?
<Tetsuo55> it doesnt really matter, but im going to assume the default player
<tarzeau> mplayer just works fine for me
<tarzeau> however flash player sucks badly indeed, and the default player? that gnome wreck which can't play a thing?
<tarzeau> omg, anyone uses it?
<Tetsuo55> ubuntu includes it so i guess they expect that
<tarzeau> they also include f-spot and now that other thing
<tarzeau> i've tried the new thing, and it just locked up when moving the sliders
<yofel> not sure, I do get skips in audio when I use some desktop effects in KDE, but even HD videos play usually fine with vdpau in smplayer
<Tetsuo55> i dont play media on linux at all due to the sub-optimal ability of linux to deal with it
<tarzeau> so, i'll stick to the gimp
<tarzeau> i'm using ufs with debian gnu/kfreebsd, that's nice too
<Tetsuo55> i'm not a typical user though, i work on a video player software as a manager, so i have extra high expectations
<tarzeau> can't wait to get a working live-helper for it.
<tarzeau> binaries and memory footprint is remarkably smaller compared to linux
<tarzeau> Tetsuo55: and you bundle ubuntu with a product of you?
<Tetsuo55> on windows the kernel and i/o give video and audio stuff a higher priority than the rest, to ensure timing is accurate-is
<Tetsuo55> no i don't
<Tetsuo55> its a windows product
<Volkodav> is xorg's CPU high usage fixed ? mine has been in 100' for last 3 days
<Tetsuo55> serious video playback on linux is not yet possible (but i'll switch they second thats fixed)
<tarzeau> i wish they'd switch to chromium-browser as default, instead of firefox
<tarzeau> Volkodav: which video driver?
<Tetsuo55> tarzeau: amen to that
<tarzeau> Tetsuo55: i'm fine with the playback. dunno what hardware/video drivers you use...
<Tetsuo55> its not as bad now as say 5 years ago
<tarzeau> i also was happy with mplayer 5 years ago
<Tetsuo55> but if one is very sensative to things like judder then its a pain to watch any video on linux
<tarzeau> i never noticed judder
<tarzeau> neither in audio, nor in video
<Tetsuo55> keep it that way!
<Tetsuo55> i curse the man who taught me about judder :(
<Volkodav> nvidia
<tarzeau> Volkodav: nvidia as in the binary driver, which version? which hardware?
<tarzeau> Volkodav: or nv or nouveau?
<Tetsuo55> its very difficult to unlearn seeing judder
<Volkodav> binary latest 256.56 I think
<yofel> Volkodav: mind to see it 260.19.04 from the x-updates ppa helps?
<tarzeau> Volkodav: you need/want the nvidia driver for 3d stuff like sauerbraten? or multiple monitors?
 * yofel notes that nouveau can do 3D too with libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<Volkodav> I have dual head yes
<yofel> but it's too unstable for my taste in general
<Tetsuo55> tarzeau: anyway just saying stuff doesnt help, in time my team will come up with scientifically accurate tests, those tests will be platform independent so we can benchmark linux's video playback abilities in a comparative manner to windows
<Volkodav> but no 3d
<tarzeau> Volkodav: have you tried with nouveau? not sure if it supporst dualhead
<Volkodav> yofel - I will try that driver 260.xx
<Volkodav> tarzeau: i do not think it does
<Machtin> could someone help me to get 5.1 working on my Asus Xonar DX? it's somehow strange - seems to be upmixed when i to the 6-channel speaker-test.
<zniavre> yofel,  good evening , can you run compiz with nouveau and ligl experimental ? mine make something strange when switching to compiz
<zniavre> ?
<zniavre> libgl*
<yofel> zniavre: I'm using KDE, some effects didn't enable but those that did worked fine, it just seemed somehow slow
<zniavre> ok
<shadeslayer> hmm...apparently my friend cant seem to install software on his maverick install
<shadeslayer> he was behind a proxy in college and removed it after going home
<shadeslayer> his internet works fine, but software center says Check your Internet connection
<shadeslayer> ideas?
<charlie-tca> can he install from the terminal?
<charlie-tca> run sudo apt-get update
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: hes new to ubuntu, ill have to guide him how to do that... lets see
<charlie-tca> then try to install
<Volkodav> yofel: x-updates package has the same xorg usage 90-100
<yofel> :/
<Volkodav> I think it is xorg to blame since I tried different kernels/diff drivers
<yofel> nvidia works mostly fine here, I get 100% CPU with xorg only when LP pages are being rendered in firefox
<yofel> and only for 1-3 seconds usually
<Volkodav> well mine steady high no matter what I do compiz on or off
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: haha.. hes using the terminal for the first time, so he said : I cant type anything when it asks for the password :P
<charlie-tca> heh
<shadeslayer> and i went.. hows that possible?? ... and then i realized what he meant
<charlie-tca> lol
<Tetsuo55> oki got a new crash
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: apt-get update works
<shadeslayer> what could be next ?
<Tetsuo55> " mission control-5
<charlie-tca> install using sudo apt-get install ???
<charlie-tca> ??? being the application
<charlie-tca> Then report a bug using ubuntu-bug software-center
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: but how is this possible? it installs fine when on college proxy, direct connection doesnt seem to work :(
<shadeslayer> and id rather not tell him to use command line.. hes new
<shadeslayer> maybe its fixed in a update.. hmm
<charlie-tca> I don't know. but if the connection is working from the terminal, it must be a bug in software center itself
<Tetsuo55> when i choose an existing bug, does it still attach my crash dump?
<Tetsuo55> i selected this one from the gui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/601746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601746 in telepathy-mission-control-5 (Ubuntu) "mission-control-5 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,New]
<charlie-tca> it just tags it with "me too", I think
<Tetsuo55> is that helpfull? i actually want to crashlogs when dealing with a bug
<charlie-tca> shadeslayer: I wonder if the college had it's own repository for the app he wants to install?
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: no.. im pretty sure of that
<charlie-tca> Tetsuo55: It just lets us know more than one person is affected by the bug
<Tetsuo55> so what is prefereable, fresh ticket or " affects me too"  in terms of getting it fixed quicker
<charlie-tca> To attach your crashlogs, you could use apport-collect 601746 , and then you have to verify you really want to attach them to that bug, which is not yours. You also have to subscribe to the bug first.
<charlie-tca> I like the fresh ticket or duplicate bug, it is more obvious that it is really an issue, rather than that you want to see the bug fixed (thus, affects me)
<Tetsuo55> ok
<Tetsuo55> ill opt for fresh bug then
<Tetsuo55> winqual also treats every crash as a fresh bug
<charlie-tca> a single reporter that does not give enough information and a thousand "affects me" does not give that information
<Tetsuo55> that was my thingking too
<Tetsuo55> thinking*
<Tetsuo55> how can i disable bluetooth? i dont use it so its just wasting battery
<Volkodav> yofel - it looks like on 2.6.36-020636rc3-generic with NVIDIA Driver Version:260.19.04 and without compiz the xorg CPU usage is back to normal
<yofel> interesting setup...
<charlie-tca> I'm on xubuntu, it is different. There is something in System -> that lets you disable different apps
<Volkodav> but funny part the stock kernel does not load NVIDIA anymore lol
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  did you check under system/preference/startup applications?
<Volkodav> fails to load the kernel and errors no screen found
<coz_> ah oh nvidia issues?  I was just about to install maverick :)
<Volkodav> I still think it is xorg issue and not nvidia
<Tetsuo55> coz_:  i see the manager there, but will shutting it down turn off bluetooth?
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  it should stop it from starting up yes
<charlie-tca> It will stop it when you restart the computer, it won't just shut down
<Tetsuo55> ok
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  I dont know if sys-rc-conf is still avaialable in maverick repos but you could also use that  ...although last time I tired it it ran during start up itself
<Tetsuo55> i will see what happens on next reboot
<Tetsuo55> it did not work
<Tetsuo55> the icon is gone from the taskbar, but bluetooth is still on
<Tetsuo55> the old workarounds no longer seem to work, and 10.10 doesnt have the services option
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  see if  sys-rc-conf is in the repository
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  then run that in terminal as   sudo sys-rc-conf  and use arrows to scroll and space bar to mark
<Tetsuo55> installing
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  if you have not used that in the past...I wouldnt go hog wild disabling things :)
<Tetsuo55> what do the numbers mean??
<Tetsuo55> 0-6 and S
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  i would open another terminal     man  sys-rc-conf  to be sure  i dont remember offhand
<Tetsuo55> no manual :(
<Tetsuo55> X is on or off?
<coz_> Tetsuo55,   hold on let me install and check
<Tetsuo55> thanks
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  ah oh not in lucid repo?  hold on
<Tetsuo55> im in 10.10, i have no idea where it got it from :P
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  it helps to spell it correctly :)
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  ok with that opened  the first  tick box is the one you want to tick or untick and
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  if it has an X  it is off
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  remove or place an X  in the first box only
<Tetsuo55> done
<Tetsuo55> now i guess i need to reboot
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  laptop or desktop/
<Tetsuo55> laptop
<Tetsuo55> hardware led for bluetooth is still on
<coz_> ok
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  yeah I would reboot to test
<Tetsuo55> npviewer.bin just crashed, what is it for?
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  also check if sysv-rc-conf is running in the background after reboot
<coz_> Tetsuo55, mm not sure offhand
<Tetsuo55> ill reboot after reporting it
<Tetsuo55> does this matter? This bug report has been marked private (visible only to its direct subscribers). You may choose to change this.
<Tsims> can someone help me change my login screen?
<Tetsuo55> oh the ticket was more informative, its actually a part of flash
<Tsims> there is no option to add a custom login anymore under System>Admin>Login Screen
<Tetsuo55> bluetooth is still on, how do i check if that sys-rc thing is running?
<charlie-tca> Tetsuo55: the bug should be private until it is checked for passwords and other information
<Tetsuo55> charlie-tca:  ok good
<Tetsuo55> i installed bluez
<Tetsuo55> it has a disable bluetooth button and that works
<mrp> how do i get into recovery mode?
<charlie-tca> hold shift while starting the system
<charlie-tca> grub menu should appear
<penguin42> *right* after the bios
<mrp> thanks
 * charlie-tca got one right today :-)
<Machtin> could someone help me to get 5.1 working on my Asus Xonar DX? it's somehow strange - seems to be upmixed when i to the 6-channel speaker-test.
<prep> anyone on and available?
<charlie-tca> !anyone | prep
<ubottu> prep: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prep> I installed Maverick over Lynx, every since, Jack will no longer launch
<charlie-tca> anybody know if Maverick will get the fsck back in the recovery menu?
<prep> I know 10.10 is beta, but quite a few things are broken, thinking of backing up, clean install. I started with Lynx, then Ubuntu studio, then upgraded to Maverick. Thinking there may be a lot of trash between all the upgrades. I'm just tire kicking with this machine for now
<charlie-tca> That is possible, prep
<charlie-tca> Have you tried reinstalling Jack?
<prep> I haven't, duh, that would be a start.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes things get lost on upgrades
<charlie-tca> I am not very helpful on sound issues.
<prep> I also noticed that my Rhythm Box didn't get the cool status/control panel that drops down. So it may all be boogered up
<lukus> hi .. i've installed maverick
<lukus> but wifi is deaded
<lukus> wondering if anyone else here is experiencing problems with the connection manager
<lukus> ?
<penguin42> lukus: Someone last night here had a broken upgrade where network manager said it was disconnected even though it was connected, and empathy disliked that
<lukus> well - my upgrade seems okay .. but my drivers don't .. I'm not sure what the problem is.  even if I install the driver manually (as I do usually) it doesn't function .. just continually searches
<lukus> thanks anyways penguin42 .. it's nice to know i'm not the only one with probs
<penguin42> lukus: What wireless?
<lukus> a usb wifi dongle .. uses ra2870 driver
<penguin42> do you get any log errors?
<lukus> penguin42, no .. which is strange
<lukus> i was wondering if the problem was related to the actual manager
<tacomaster> anyone know how to install virtualbox on ubuntu 10.10 64bit?
<jpds> tacomaster: Install the virtualbox-ose package?
<tacomaster> ose is the open source right?
<Pici> Yes.
<jpds> 100% open-sauce.
<tacomaster> is there a 64 bit for ose?
<kklimonda> yes
<kklimonda> what ose doesn't have is usb support
<Pici> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8834 kB, installed size 31380 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<kklimonda> and something else..
<kklimonda> but only usb support is important imo
<tacomaster> kklimonda: do i have to iso files on my computer for virtualbox-ose to beable to get them or does it have shared folder support?
<kklimonda> tacomaster: it does have shared folder support I've never used it
<tacomaster> kklimonda: sick it was able to find my old virtualbox os's and play them on the ose
<tacomaster> its kinda sad the only reason i  use virtualbox is because i couldnt get my .wma and .wmv from cbt nuggets to work but i dont think thats a win64codecs problems because the internet is filled with just cbt nuggets not playing
<charlie-tca> update-manager crashed when updating my fresh install from today's image.
<charlie-tca> Apport won't report it because some packages are out of date :-(
<charlie-tca> Can't update because update-manager crashes instead; a very nice loop
<incandenza> charlie-tca: do you happen to have a USB hard drive or flash card reader installed?
<charlie-tca> nope
<incandenza> I had a hang due to some problem with the usb_storage module when upgrading grub-pc
<charlie-tca> no usb drive; no card reader
<charlie-tca> just two hard drives
<charlie-tca> manual updating works
<mvo_> charlie-tca: what was the error?
<charlie-tca> update-manager closed unexpectedly
<mvo_> charlie-tca: anything on ther temrinal window if you run it from there?
<mvo_> charlie-tca: a error message? or a apport log?
<charlie-tca> It is updating in terminal. Let me look at the crash report
<charlie-tca> UpdateManager.py, line 637, in on_botton_install_clicked
<charlie-tca> self.cache.checkFreeSpace()
<mvo_> charlie-tca: could you pastebin the full thing?
<charlie-tca> Sure
<charlie-tca> You want the whole report or just the traceback?
<gorthaug> hi, i'm trying to load the ubuntu 10.10 iso in a usb drive with UNetbootin but in the boot it say me "No init found." and let me in a shell... what can i do?
<charlie-tca> mvo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491703
<charlie-tca> I don't see anything besides the traceback that tells much
<mvo_> charlie-tca: thanks, does clicking on "reload" help?
<charlie-tca> didn't try
<charlie-tca> sorry
<charlie-tca> ran dist-upgrade in terminal
<charlie-tca> I can run another install and try it if you want?
<duffydack> gorthaug, http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html  try this method. much more convenient
<charlie-tca> mvo_: should I do another install and try "reload"?
<penguin42> ooh, there is a fix committed against the no way to set computer name in the installer
<charlie-tca> That's good
<Oriax> hey guys
<Oriax> got a question regarding maverick
<charlie-tca> Oriax: just ask the question, all on one line.
<Oriax> Ok.
<mvo_> charlie-tca: yeah, give it another go
<charlie-tca> Okay
<mvo_> charlie-tca: I know how to fix it, but I really have no idea how it managed to get into the situation
<charlie-tca> I can always manually copy/paste the report, if need be
<charlie-tca> going to be a few minutes, this is a hardware install
<Oriax> I'm using Lucid - I'm pretty new to linux - on a 4-5 year old laptop... It seems that I got some strange issues with MESA and I've been told that upgrading to Maverick (with mesa 7.8) might fix that. Given my skills and that maverick is still in beta, would it be "safe" for me to try it?
<penguin42> Oriax: Possibly not
<Oriax> I don't know how newbie-friendly an OS still in beta would be
<penguin42> Oriax: You can't really undo the upgrade and some people are still hitting black screens and it just not working
<Oriax> ah, I see
<penguin42> Oriax: It's something you might like to try in a VM or a non-critical machine, but I wouldn't do it to an important machine unless youre reasonably confident you could unbreak it
<yofel> Oriax: you should *really* first try a live disk before even thinking about installing/uprading. You should be able to test if maverick helps in your case with the live disk fine anyway
<penguin42> Oriax: Out of interest what graphics card do you use and what are the issues you have?
<Oriax> ati radeon 200M
<Oriax> the issues I noticed came when trying to play hedgewars, the guys over at #hedgewars helped me out a bit, but it seems like my mesa version is way too old (like 1.5 Oo) and doesn't work as required
<penguin42> Oriax: There are still some Mesa issues with the Radeon drivers in Maverick  on my HD4350 - I'm using one of the development trees that are ahead of the beta and it's happyish
<penguin42> bah, I'm in the middle of an upgrade - when it's done I might try hedgewars
<Oriax> it's pretty fun, but won't work for me :D
<Oriax> ok, so you say you got issues with a "normal" card, so my ancient one will most probably have issues as well
<penguin42> not necessarily, it might be something that just broke on the newer ones
<penguin42> still, they're hoping to get the fixes I'm using into Maverick
<Oriax> there is no longer a support for the my drivers, so I'm not betting on that :D
<penguin42> yeh I know what you mean, I've got an old 9600 in a machine
<Oriax> I guess I'm going to #ubuntu then and hoping for them to have some spare time to help me out then :D
<penguin42> Oriax: Hang on a sec
<Oriax> ok
<penguin42> Oriax: OK, so I have hedgewars running and I can't understand it at all.....
<Oriax> do you know the "worms" series?
<penguin42> no
<Oriax> hr
<Oriax> okay, so you are this hedgehog
<Oriax> or a team of such cute creatures
 * penguin42 guessed - what are the keys ?
<Oriax> and kill your enemies with weapons :D
<i_is_broke> anyone else having kernel issues trying to get there wireless working with belkin usb adapter?
<Oriax> if I remember well arrows and mouse buttons
<Oriax> enter for jumping and backslash for special jump
<penguin42> Oriax: I can move the guy back and forward but can't seem to aim
<Oriax> you aim with up and down
<Oriax> except for when you use a weapon which doesn't require aiming
<Oriax> like punching someone
<penguin42> Oriax: Anyway, not understanding what it should look like, it looks ok
<nemo> penguin42: c for screenshot
<nemo> if you want to send him one
<nemo> saves to ~/.hedgewars/Screenshots I think
 * nemo checks
<Oriax> oh hi nemo :D
<duffydack> wormux is another version.. not played tbh
<nemo> Hedgewars was featured game for Ubuntu 10.04 :)
<nemo> in the welcome to ubuntu
<Oriax> oh yeah, I remember that
<coz_> hey guys...any issues with upgrading?
<nemo> duffydack: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features in "games"
<nemo> not the prettiest screesnhot they could have used :)
<penguin42> ok, that's the first time I've seen a .tga in about 15 years
<nemo> penguin42: is png in .14
<duffydack> thats a dreadful picture
<nemo> duffydack: yeah, what can you do :-/
<nemo> at least they posted it
<duffydack> its the smallest things they seem to miss completely.. sad
<penguin42> Oriax: http://imagebin.org/113540
<nemo> duffydack: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Y_Pw_TtFo  - our 0.9.13 trailer - Armagon is doing the singing
<duffydack> yeah, some things dont have a screenshot at all..
<penguin42> Oriax: Whenever I aim, and then how am I supposed to fire? I hit space and it just blows a hole below me?
<nemo> penguin42: hold down spacebar
<Oriax> you were using the bazooka
<duffydack> held longer = more power
<lanoxx> hi, is it possible to install gtk+3.0 in maverick? or do i have to build it by my self?
<nemo> penguin42: if you right click, you get a weapon menu w/ instructions on how to use each weapon
<nemo> (wehn you hover over the weapon)
<Oriax> nemo should know ;)
<penguin42> ah got it!
<nemo> duffydack: BTW, I tried Pitivi after the recommendation in "features" - I just couldn't figure out how to use it at all, so went back to avidemux2
<duffydack> thats another program they ship that I dont use because a severe lack of functionality...
<coz_> any nvidia issues with upgrade?
<charlie-tca> only when it doesn't work
<coz_> charlie-tca,   cute :)
<charlie-tca> but true
<coz_> charlie-tca,  :)
<coz_> charlie-tca,  current state?
 * charlie-tca could not resist that one. Sorry, coz_ 
<coz_> :)
<charlie-tca> Working for most people
<coz_> mm  ok  if not I can always reinstall lucid
<charlie-tca> plymouth splash screen won't work with hardware driver for nvidia
<charlie-tca> You get the ugly text screen instead
<coz_> ok
<coz_> upgrading now...although I hate upgrades
<coz_> ok I will let this run through and come back to complain when its finished :)
<charlie-tca> mvo_: fresh install completed; update-manager on desktop
<mvo_> charlie-tca: so u-m is doing fine now?
<charlie-tca> no, just staring at it first
<charlie-tca> 33 updates selected
<charlie-tca> "install updates
<charlie-tca> yu
<charlie-tca> mvo_: yes, it is running this time
<charlie-tca> weird. Same install procedure, too. Can not reproduce
<Sary> Hello Y'all , seems like i got a kernel problem .. the error says : Your system encountered a serious kernel problem.Your system might become unstable now and might need to be restarted.
<Sary> i have the choice to report .. but
<gnomefreak> Sary: did you try to reboot?
<gnomefreak> Sary: report first
<Sary> I get this , As part of the bug reporting process, you'll be asked a series of questions to help provide a more descriptive bug report.  Please answer the following questions to the best of your ability.  Afterwards, a browser will be opened to finish filing this as a bug in the Launchpad bug tracking system.
<Sary> gnomefreak, no i haven't for days now
<gnomefreak> since brezzy dev cycle i have only had ~3-4 kernel panics
<Sary> Alright , will do
<gnomefreak> Sary: file the bug than reboot
<charlie-tca> The questions are designed to be easy for beginners
<Sary> Okay , but i really don' now what to chose for answer
<Sary> Mmm
<charlie-tca> What was the question?
<Sary> dah , got a gnome problem to ..
<gnomefreak> i think too easy since most of the time the users postes the error than tells them what to do like with dpkg errors it says run sudo dpkg --configure -a in ther error
<gnomefreak> define problerm
<gnomefreak> i personally think rebooting will fix all above issues
<charlie-tca> me too
<gnomefreak> but always best to file bug report incase info gets lost
<charlie-tca> should still be a crash file
<gnomefreak> agreed
<charlie-tca> Sary: might be better to reboot and see if it fixes the issue
<Sary> Alright guys , file a bug firs or !
<gnomefreak> im concerned that if he tries to reboot and kernel panics his system will be messed up without even getting a bug filed
<charlie-tca> You think?
<gnomefreak> if it goes away its easy enough to close the bug
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: i dont have aol the info needed to make taht desision
<gnomefreak> s/aol/all
<charlie-tca> Sary: follow gnomefreak advice. File it. You can ask the questions here if needed
<Sary> Alright , i have to logout to see the bug again , and don't worry i got my files backed up
<gnomefreak> Sary: the files it attached is what is needed
<gnomefreak> other wise reboot would have been first choice
<lucas-arg> is nvidia bug goin to make it to 10.10?
<lucas-arg> this laggyness is killing me
<lucas-arg> mkey
<gnomefreak> lucas-arg: the bigest nvidia is fixed but there are still some and always will be bugs on it so you need to be less gerneal in the bug you mean
<bjsnider> i think he means the problem with the antialiased text
<lucas-arg> gnomefreak: well... my system using compiz and nvidia current in a nvidia 320m is laggy... i have to use just plain gnome not even gnome compositing
<lucas-arg> not just text
<lucas-arg> videos etc
<lucas-arg> its annoying
<bjsnider> did you update nvidia-current witht he new 260 beta driver?
<lucas-arg> im just an user, dont know how to fix it...
<lucas-arg> bjsnider: nope
<lucas-arg> bjsnider: its not in the repos
<bjsnider> not sure if it's been uploaded or not
<bjsnider> it is in the x-updates ppa though
<lucas-arg> bjsnider: ill add those ppas then
<lucas-arg> ill see and tell u guys how it went
<bjsnider> lucas-arg, is bug 629910 what you're seeing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629910 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia 256.53 xorg-server 1.9.0 performance regression with antialiased text" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629910
<lucas-arg> I dont know... but its laggy everything
<lucas-arg> compiz runs horrible
<lucas-arg> and performance its terrible
<lucas-arg> i had to turn off compiz and gnome compositing
<bjsnider> sometimes people are helped by blanking out their saved nvidia-settings rc file
<bjsnider> that would erase any customizations though
<lucas-arg> im upgrading to 260 after reboot ill see what happens
<lucas-arg> i dont have any customization
<lucas-arg> back with 260 drivers...
<lucas-arg> still the problem
<lucas-arg> didnt fix anything
<bjsnider> may not be an nvidia issue then. i don't think there are any open bugs about it
<Sary> Back
<lucas-arg> weird
<lucas-arg> maybe compiz?
<Sary> i logged out , but still the kernel error didn't pop out .. there is updates that i see
<Sary> Rebooted , no kernel panic .. yet got another error
<Sary> While trying to install updates .. i got : Error authenticating some packages
<gnomefreak> Sary: that is becuase you have 3rd party repos
<gnomefreak> you are missing the keys for them
<Sary> Mmm
<Sary> what to do
<gnomefreak> Sary: it gives you a Y/n?
<Sary> no
<Sary> it shows me a list of packages
<gnomefreak> Sary: ok and if you click install/upgrade/update whatever it says depends on what you are using?
<Sary> The update manger
<Sary> Wait
<Sary> the software sources is missing from the menu !
<gnomefreak> Sary: from System>admin?
<Sary> Yep.
<gnomefreak> Sary: go to system>pref>main menu and use that to add it :) i dont run update-manager but there might bea  menu item to bring you to wher eyou want.
<Sary> Okay.
<gnomefreak> Sary: synaptic has a way to get to it
<gnomefreak> having the key isnt causeing your big issue and even without the key you can upgrade packages
<Sary> Alright , got it back
 * gnomefreak wonders why you are using 3rd party repos on a devel system if you were not familiar with apt-dpkg
<Sary> on Ubuntu Software tab , i have the first 4 boxes checked
<Sary> gnomefreak, i didn't chose to :)
<gnomefreak> Sary: please do the updates it wants you to do
<Sary> Are these boxes right to be checked
<gnomefreak> first 4 means nothing to me since im not sure what ones they are?
<Sary> Okay. that what am trying to
<gnomefreak> Sary: close all that out
<gnomefreak> Sary: open a terminal please
<Sary> Alright.
<gnomefreak> Sary: in the terminal run suao apt-get update
<gnomefreak> sudo even
<gnomefreak> when its done let me know
<Sary> Well , take a look .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/491787/
<gnomefreak> Sary: sudo apt-get update
<Sary> it's on ..
<gnomefreak> Sary: when it is done please pastebinit before you get the next command
<Sary> Sure.
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: are you going to be a around?
<gnomefreak> i have to keep getting up every minute or 3
<gnomefreak> Sary: you may want to learn apt/dpkg before testing a system that is very likely to break
<Sary> Okay.noted
<Sary> updates done.
<gnomefreak> Sary: pastebin everything you have after apt-get update
<Sary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491791/
<gnomefreak> Sary: run sudo apt-get upgrade    before doing the upgrades please pastebin everything it gives
<Sary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491793/
<gnomefreak> Sary: ok type n than enter
<Sary> Done.
<gnomefreak> Sary: once you are back to your prompt type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and pastebin the output
<Sary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491796/
<gnomefreak> Sary: ok type n again please
<Sary> Sure/done.
<Moc> Trying to install 10.10 beta 64bit, but after grub Install option, I get a black screen
<gnomefreak> Sary: when back to your prompt run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. when it asks Y/n choose Y
<gnomefreak> hasnt 64bit installer been giving problems
<gnomefreak> Moc: try the alternate installer
 * gnomefreak goes to do dinner and maybe get some tv in tonight as well :)
<Moc> bah, will put 10.04
<Moc> Ha, trying it another way
<Moc> I think I had to select legacy boot option
<Tetsuo55> what does this ticket tag mean? need-amd64-retrace
<Moc> How long should the boot install process take ?
<Moc> I give up, 10.04 here I come
<yofel> Tetsuo55: questions about bugs should be asked in #ubuntu-bugs generally, but anyway: that means that the retracer should retrace the core dump on the bug and create a stacktrace, and that the crash happened on an amd64 system
<Tetsuo55> can i help with that would be my next question
<yofel> well, either use apport-retrace (not installed by default) to try to retrace the .crash file in /var/crash, or try to run the application in gdb and crash it again, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Tetsuo55> ok i will start reading, the crash is very easy to reproduce for me
<duffydack> anyone elses empathy only display notification when you actually open the message someone sent..
<Patrickdk> dunno, can't stand empathy
<jimlovell777> I need to downgrade a package (libwxgtk) but can't find the specific version I need (where to download, I know the version number). A recent update broke kicad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kicad/+bug/627487) and I want to confirm the workaround and I happen to need to use kicad at the moment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627487 in kicad (Ubuntu) "KiCad won't start" [Undecided,New]
<Ddorda> hey guys, is it a known bug that the keyboard language changes all the time?
<jimlovell777> Ok... how about just a list of hashes to verify a download?
<lucas-arg1> im back with 260 nvidia drivers, compiz and compositing works ok now... but recordmydesktop doesnt...
<Tetsuo55> how often do updates appear on the update manager?
<Tetsuo55> once an hour? or some other interval, or is it completely random?
<duffydack> whatever you set it to
<duffydack> daily, 2 days, weekly
<Moc> crappy nomodeset
<Tetsuo55> i meant to ask, how often do updates get pushed onto the update service itself
<Tetsuo55> in contrast to the interval with which my clients check for any available ones that have been pushed
<yofel> I think the publisher interval is 15 minutes, so that's how often updates can appear on the main server if any new packages were built, but on the mirrors it depends when they're synced and that is different
<duffydack> in something like this, lots and often.
<charlie-tca> many times a day
<Tetsuo55> i manually check once an hour
<Tetsuo55> so if the cycle is 15 minutes then thats not a total waste of time hehe
<charlie-tca> They are slowing down. I only show 52 updated packages today
<lucas-arg1> cant use recordmydesktop on nvidia 320m and 260 drivers...
<Lynoure> hmm, a stuck plasmoid and my amarok fails to start
<Lynoure> are these things anyone has solutions for?
<Lynoure> when I try starting amarok again, from the command line, it claims Amarok is already running... if I kill it, and start from commandline...
<Lynoure> http://pastebin.com/494z45H3 in that case, still now amarok window. and then soon after a notice that it has probably crashed
<Lynoure> http://pastebin.com/5uF6CFuE is that notice
<Volkodav> i can't figure this xorg CPU craziness
<Tetsuo55> the battery time calculation is a bit bugged i think
<Tetsuo55> its expectations go up or down an hour for no apperant reason
<BUGabundo> oias
<coz_> ok updated to maverick..so far everything...including  nvidia and compiz 0.9.0 are doing well
<Tetsuo55> anyone else seeing many deformed fonts/works on this page? http://design.canonical.com/
<Tetsuo55> hmm F5 and all is well
<Tetsuo55> wierd
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/612432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612432 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot needs Experimental branch of Grub" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Nyargh.
<bjsnider> is that still experimental?
<bjsnider> grub development moves slowly
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-11
<DanaG> Rather, I need "newreloc", it seems.
<DanaG> Maybe.
<DanaG> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.boot-loaders.grub.devel/16574
<KillerKristin1> hi everyone
<KillerKristin1> I gots a question
<jjcm> Groovy
<KillerKristin1> using Ubuntu 10.10 and I lost surround sound output on SB Xi-Fi and was wondering if there is a way to get it back?
<KillerKristin1> it worked earlier today
<KillerKristin1> after the upgrade
<jjcm> Only surround sound, or all sound?
<KillerKristin1> I was playing music
<KillerKristin1> only surround
<KillerKristin1> I have it set to Analog Output right now and it works
<jjcm> hmmm
<KillerKristin1> Surround worked fine on 10.04
<KillerKristin1> i have a SB Xi-Fi Music
<KillerKristin1> and strange thing is that the beep on startup worked
<KillerKristin1> but not the startup sound
<jjcm> KillerKristin1: Surround might just be muted then
<jjcm> KillerKristin1: what's it say in alsamixer?
<KillerKristin1> im guessing i stumped ya
<KillerKristin1> :) its got me perplexed too
<KillerKristin1> hmm
<KillerKristin1> I got disconnected
<KillerKristin1> is my chat showing?
<KillerKristin1> got disconnected
<KillerKristin1> hi all
<jjcm> 23:13 < jjcm> KillerKristin1: Surround might just be muted then
<jjcm> 23:13 < jjcm> KillerKristin1: what's it say in alsamixer?
<jjcm> that was the last thing I sent over to you
<KillerKristin1> what am I looking for
<KillerKristin1> never used this terminal command before
<KillerKristin1> its wierd looking
<jjcm> KillerKristin1: ha, just look for a channel that says surround
<KillerKristin1> it was all the down
<jjcm> KillerKristin1: so bump it up
<jjcm> KillerKristin1: and you should be good
<KillerKristin1> i did but still no good
<jjcm> make sure that it doesnt have a MM on it
<jjcm> If there's an MM at the bottom, it means it's muted
<jjcm> in which case just press m
<KillerKristin1> ah
<KillerKristin1> your a genius
<KillerKristin1> PCM was all the down too
<KillerKristin1> bumped it up and now it work
<KillerKristin1> :)
<jjcm> Enjoy
<jjcm> Also, *you're
<KillerKristin1> how do I quit alsamixer?  Can i just close the terminal?
<jjcm> ctrl+c
<KillerKristin1> thank you
<KillerKristin1> :p fine you're a genius
<KillerKristin1> hehe
<jjcm> And now you know
<jjcm> and knowing is half the battle
<jjcm> (the other half being red lasers and blue lasers, at 25% each)
<KillerKristin1> last time I tried to use alsamixer on I think 9.10 it said no such command
<KillerKristin1> wierd
<KillerKristin1> at least now I know what it is
<KillerKristin1> I love the new rythmbox integration into the sound panel applet
<KillerKristin1> so easy\
<lucas-arg> any app to control bass and treble in maverik?
<sometux> will gimp be shipped in ubuntu 10.10 final release?
<sometux> I can't find gimp in the beta?
<sometux> will u10.10 have an photo-editing app?
<magedragon25> I am running lucid, want to upgrade to 10.10. I ran sudo update-manager -d. After is gets to calculating changes, I get an error. If i check the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log, it says Can't mark ubuntu-desktop. Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. Any help with this?
<yofel> sometux: we have gimp 2.6.10 in the archive, but it won't be on the live disk
<yofel> magedragon25: probably the dependencies are broken currently, try again in an hour or so
<magedragon25> tried several days in a row with same prob
<sometux> magedragon25: use this commadn update-manager --devel-release
<yofel> sometux: that does exactly the same thing
<jjcm> sometux: gimp got axed
<jjcm> out of the official release that is
<yofel> make that 'out of the default installation', as it's still officially supported
<magedragon25> sometux: tried that, still same error
<sometux> magedragon25: use synaptic to resolve any broken packages you have and try again
<magedragon25> synaptic doesn't report anything broken
<sometux> magedragon25: pastebin the log file
<magedragon25> ok
<blaz_> hi. since 2.6.35-19 kernel update boot hangs when video modes are switched (this happens twice during boot). I have to press (any) key to continue. Same happens during shutdown. Anyone has similar issue?
<litropy> hi, peeps. What's the best chan for Unity?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Not sure if theres a #unity channel or not
<Dr_Willis> whats Unity again? I forget.. sounds familer
<Daekdroom> Dr_Willis, Unity is ubuntu netbook edition replacement to default GNOME.
<Daekdroom> Well, not quite a replacement.. I don't know how to explain.
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea.. read/seen the reviews.. not used it yet.
<Dr_Willis> The new netbook interface :)
<Dr_Willis> Im still exploring the 'new' features of the gnome desktop ive been reading about..  (some seem to be missing however)
<bdogg> hey, can someone help me with xmms
<bazhang> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> bdogg?
<Dr_Willis> I recall compiling xmms - being a bit of a pain.. for very little gain
<bdogg> help with old xmms anyone?
<bazhang> !xmms > bdogg
<ubottu> bdogg, please see my private message
<Sir_Brizz> hi all... I'm running Kubuntu 10.10 beta and I can't for the life of me figure out how to enable the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> be a bit more verbose in the questions also.
<Dr_Willis> Sir_Brizz:  run the jockey-??? program (from cli or menus) and let it install them?
<bdogg> Alsa plugin conflicts with other audio
<Sir_Brizz> is that the "Additional Drivers"?
<bdogg> and oss is no longer functional (doesnt detect soundcard)
<Dr_Willis> Sir_Brizz:  yea - i think they renamed it.. (again)
<Sir_Brizz> hehe
<Sir_Brizz> I ran that and it doesn't seem to show anything
<Dr_Willis> the actual binary name is jockey-SOMTHING
<DanaG> jockey-gtk for gnome.
<Dr_Willis> Sir_Brizz:  on my system. i couldent even see the desktop. I had to install ssh, and then ssh -X in to run jockey :) to get them to install
<DanaG> ah, I tried kde 4.4 again.  It's nice and shiny, but too bulky.
<DanaG> Everything takes up 25% more space than in Gnome.
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia package is nvidia-commion isent it?
<Sir_Brizz> nvidia-current
<Sir_Brizz> DanaG: 25% more than Mono?
<Dr_Willis> there we go. :)
<DanaG> I mean screen real estate.
<DanaG> Not disk space.
<Sir_Brizz> oh lol
<Sir_Brizz> I always change the font size down which makes everything smaller
<Dr_Willis> I always make the font sizes BIGGER.. so i can read easier. :)
<DanaG> Yeah, I use 8.5 in Gnome, and probably in KDE as well.
<DanaG> Xorg deliberately fails at setting correct DPI: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<DanaG> With correct DPI set, the default font size of 10 points is freaking huge.
<Sir_Brizz> lol
<dk12548> is anyone here
 * Dr_Willis looks at his system using size 13-16 fonts...
<DanaG> Dr_Willis: what size and resolution screen?
<dk12548> how can i increase the dpi ?
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<DanaG> dk12548: are you affected by this lame "feature"?  http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<DanaG> It's a feature!  It makes your screen larger!
<DanaG> (Or so it claims.)
<DanaG> It's magically turned my 15.4" LCD into 20 inches.
<DanaG> ... or so Xorg claims.
<dk12548> no dona i am not affected by that bug
<dk12548> actually i am totally unable to increase the dpi of my screen
<dk12548> i am a complete noob. i came to +1 cause there was no one answering in kubuntu
<DanaG> ah yeah, KDE only gives you 96 and 120.
<dk12548> so how should i change it?
<DanaG> Ah, I put something in my Xsession.d
<DanaG> cat /etc/X11/Xsession.d/15damn-xorg
<DanaG> #!/bin/sh
<DanaG> xrandr --dpi 147
<dk12548> oh k
<dk12548> also i wanna know if i can have a keyboard shortcut for opening console
<dk12548> not alt+f2
<dk12548> something like ctrl+shift+o
<yofel> dk12548: kde right? give me a sec
<dk12548> yeah
<yofel> dk12548: in the keyboard shortcuts, go to custom shortcuts click on edit->new->global shortcut->command/url, set the trigger, and under action put 'konsole' as command
<dk12548> where is keyboard shortcut?
<yofel> erm, somewhere in systemsettings, in kde 4.5 it's under 'shortcuts and gestures'
<dk12548> well i figured that out but there is no option of custum shortcut
<yofel> iirc it was named slightly different in 4.4, but it is there somewhere
<dk12548> i dont know if im working on 4.4 or 4.5 how can i figure out?
<yofel> open some kde app -> help -> about kde
<dk12548> hey its 4.2.2
<dk12548> i mean 4.4.2
<yofel> here's how it looks like in 4.5.1 http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/keyb.png
<dk12548> oh ok but it is not like this here
<dk12548> how can i upgrade?
<yofel> right, it was a bit different in 4.4, but it's possible
<dk12548> i googled it too but didnt helped:(
<yofel> dk12548: there is 4.5.1 in the kubuntu backports ppa for lucid, and note that maverick isn't released yet
<yofel> there are instructions on how to add the ppa somewhere on kubuntu.org
<dk12548> oh kk. looks like i have to do some workout then
 * yofel needs some sleep
<yofel> gn
<dk12548> see ya
<dk12548> bye
<dk12548> thanks
<DanaG> Weird... my gwibber shows more posts than it lets me scroll to see!
<DanaG> Wait, it's just wrapping.
<DanaG> How weird.
<DanaG> If you look beyond the bottom of the list... you see the top of the list!
<Sir_Brizz> DanaG: you are right ffs
<Sir_Brizz> at 1680x1050 the font got huge
<DanaG> Wrong DPI also means that zooming 100% in OpenOffice and Gimp and Inkscape is meaningless.  It's not really 100%.
<DanaG> With DPI set correctly, I can zoom OpenOffice to 100% and hold an envelope up to the screen, and the size matches exactly.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I now get  kernel messages spamming my consoles 'Unable to enumerate USB device on port 1'    seems that was an issue last week.. got fixed.. now its back.
<Dr_Willis> i just unplugged all usb devices.. :) still getting it. Perhaps its an internal usb hub/thing on the laptop
<Tsims> Can someone help me out? I'm trying to install an icon set and am totally lost
<Sir_Brizz> DanaG: is there an easy way to fix the dpi or should i just lower the font size?
<SBRi> I installed 10.10beta using Wubi and noticed something very annoying. Everytime I ran a program, opened a new tab in firefox, or opened any program for that matter, my hard disk made a screeching sound, the sound I hear when I turn my laptop on, as if the hard drive stops spinning that starts back up again. Can anyone help me in this matter?
<DanaG> Sir_Brizz: if your screen is really high-dpi, you should lower the font size.
<DanaG> A point is supposed to be 1/72 inch (or 1/96, if you follow Microsoft's lead).
<Sir_Brizz> hmm I don't really know what happened
<Sir_Brizz> I set my resolution to 1680x1050 in nvidia-settings and my fonts look way too big
<DanaG> So 1/72 * 10 points = 0.138 inches.
<DanaG> Hmm, what's the native resolution of your screen?
<DanaG> Higher, or lower?
<Sir_Brizz> 1680x1050 is the recommended resolution
<DanaG> nvidia doesn't lie about DPI... so just make the font sizes smaller.
<DanaG> 10 points really is really big.
<DanaG> er, wait... 10 isn't all that big according to screenruler...
<DanaG> ah, they must not be following 72.
<DanaG> My 8.5-point font is 12 points according to screenruler.
<Sir_Brizz> 8 seems okayish
<Sir_Brizz> no wonder my friend is always complaining about giant fonts in kde
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_per_inch
<Sir_Brizz> on my other laptop at 1440x900 the fonts looked fine
<DanaG> I use 8.5.
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<DanaG> I also found that KDE takes up a boatload more space (on screen) than Gnome does.
<DanaG> Oxygen is nice, but it's way tooooo bulky.
<DanaG> It makes 1920x1200 feel like 1280x800.
<Sir_Brizz> the window decorations don't bug me that much
<Sir_Brizz> it would be nice if Aurorae would get an update and include skins that were skinnier though
<lucidfox> DanaG> Oxygen is just the default theme, you can change it
<lucidfox> it's not even the default theme in Kubuntu, I think
<DanaG> Well, I like the style (nothing else is as nice)... I just wish that style weren't such a space hog.
<DanaG> Same style but slimmer, would be nice.
<lucidfox> tried QtCurve?
<DanaG> Ooh, just had a thought: gtk+ style, in KDE.
<DanaG> Ambiance in KDE... spiffy.
<lucidfox> How would you configure it? Through the GNOME appearance preferences?
<DanaG> Not sure... I'll try to figure that out now.
<DanaG> argh, stupid KDE... at login, it opens what's in my Xsession.d... in a text editor!
<DanaG> Spiffy... that works.
<DanaG> You use the KDE gtk-appearance thing to change the theme.
<DanaG> Takes a logout to take effect, though.
<DanaG> Well, it's not consistent, though.
<DanaG> Oh, and KDE startled the pants off me (to use a figure of speech) when I had the volume all the way up (accidentally), and then went to close my laptop lid.
<DanaG> It played some sound.
<DanaG> Okay, how do I do "replace playlist" without right-clicking, in amarok?
<DanaG> Har, "LCD Weather Station" thinks it's -460 F outside.
<atari2600a> hey, whenever I restart, Empathy accidentally all my accounts
<atari2600a> is there a workaround?
<DanaG> accidentally all your accounts?
<DanaG> Accidentally what?
<atari2600a> accidentally everything! D:
<DanaG> argh, kwin is still laggy.
<DanaG> Back to Gnome I go.
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> need a little help
<Eruaran> installed kubuntu 10.10 partitioning manually
<Eruaran> dual boot
<Eruaran> but system only boots Windows XP, I don't get a grub menu
<Eruaran> Im a bit of a noob but looks like kubuntu is installed ok but just no grub
<Eruaran> If I use guided install instead of manual partition will kubuntu actually give me a dual boot grup menu?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 10.10 Beta] /etc/blkid.tab is a stale symlink with me. Is it with you also a stale symlink?
<bullgard4> Can I remove it safely?
<mrp> how can i bypass using my fstab file? it has a invalid entry and i can't boot my system...
<bullgard4> mrp: Take a Live Ubuntu CD and edit it.
<bullgard4> mrp: Before, You should make a backup copy of /etc/fstab.
<mrp> bullgard4: blah thats the only way?
<mrp> i tried reovery mode and no luck..
<bullgard4> mc 3:4.7.0.6-1 shows the file entries as filename - size - access rights. How can I change that to the old layout filename - size - modify time?
<bullgard4> mrp: I dont know. Usually Linux offers several solutions. May be you will find another solution by googling: "Ubuntu does not boot edit fstab".
<mrp> bullgard4: i just booted a xubuntu cd and mount the drive changed fstab and rebooted working now thanks
<bullgard4> mrp: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<Titti> hi
<Titti> who can tell me how to upgrade to beta release from shell?
<bullgard4> Titti: '~$ update-manager -d'
<Titti> without windows manager
<Titti> only from shell
<bazhang> Titti, on server?
<bullgard4> Try do-relase-upgrade. But I did not ry that myself.
<Titti> desktop
<Titti> k
<Titti> no new relese found
<Titti> is not online the new beta?
<bullgard4> Titti: Try do-release-upgrade. But I did not try that myself.
<Titti> i tried it now
<bullgard4> Beta is online.
<Titti> uhm
<Titti> do-release-upgrade say no new release online
<bazhang> as there is no stable version available
<bazhang> Titti, any reason not to use the gui
<Titti> i tried this
<Titti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Titti> but don't works
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core Titti
<Titti> it is installed
<bazhang> sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release   Titti
<Titti> i did
<bazhang> Titti, then what is the error
<Titti> no new release found
<Titti> maybe i have to change repository?
<Titti> sourceslist?
<Titti> can u try it
<Titti> ?
<bazhang> Titti, not the recommended way; not sure why you simply dont use the update-manager
<Titti> ok, i wanted only to try this way
<bazhang> Follow the on-screen instructions. Titti that was the final step   <----
<Titti> k
<Titti> massimo18: thanks  bye
<Titti> ops
<Titti> thanks bye
<Tetsuo55> is 10.10 already using the new ubuntu font?
<lapion> I am getting intermittent keyboard/system freezes
<lapion> dmesg gives me : http://pastebin.com/vBF9kFyT
<Machtin> could someone help me to get 5.1 working on my Asus Xonar DX? it's somehow strange - seems to be upmixed when i do the 6-channel speaker-test. however, both front speakers and the center speaker work like they are supposed to.
<tekonimel> trying to get around the "no init found" at usb boot; now using freshest of the fresh unetbootn and daily 10.10 netbook meerkat ISO
<tekonimel> bugger, that didn't work :(
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> did grub installation break?
<DrHalan> i can't install it on my drive anymore
<DrHalan> anyone?
<yofel> odd, there was a grub update yesterday to fix bug 623609, and the preious update was on the 8th
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623609 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub-pc needs some help in uec instances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623609
<yofel> DrHalan: it works fine here at least
<DrHalan> yeah i just did a dist-upgrade and it failed to configure grub because of that
<h4f> hi all
<h4f> I have some keys of my touchpad not working any more. and i wan't that functionality back :)
<h4f> I have a touchpad on my laptop like this http://computermonger.com/wp-content/uploads/reviews/acer_aspire_5315/acer_aspire_5315_touchpad.jpg
<h4f> the touchpad itself is working good. but the keys between left and right button are not working any more as they were.
<h4f> there is a 4 button key. up/down is working. right/left suppose to open a new tab in firefox. in maverick its not working that way
<h4f> can some one point me where can I configure those keys to my needs ?
<DrHalan> r wieso braucht ma bitter 124xD
<somaunn_> hello
<Sjors_> Hi all
<bazhang> Sjors_, what options?
<somaunn_> Hi Sjors_
<Sjors_> I've downloaded the ubuntu 10.10 'standard' install CD, but I'm having problems booting it; the resolution is constantly wrong
<Sjors_> so anyway: I was wanting to know whether I could start text-mode installation on the standard install CD
<bazhang> Sjors_, then try some boot options
<Sjors_> bazhang: from vga=xxx to xsetup xforcevesa and everything I could find on the community wiki
<Sjors_> everything either ended up in a console screen which had the wrong resolution *too*, to the standard X screen with the wrong resolution
<bazhang> Sjors_, not sure then; whenever I want the ncurses based installer I get the alternate
<Sjors_> in the case of the wrong resolution console, the screen always started to act weird right after some nouveau lines
<Sjors_> so I think nouveau is mis-detecting either the graphics card or the screen...
<Sjors_> can I force the install CD to use a generic driver instead of nouveau, maybe?
<Sjors_> for some reason, every time I gave xforcevega, the machine ended up doing nouveau anyway
 * Sjors_ downloads the alternate cd anyway, bah >_<
<sevenseeker> this is so odd, since upgrading to 10.10 2 days ago, I have no networking.  Interfaces are up, I can set everything up correctly including wireless but just nothing works (like pinging, browsing, etc).  No error messages anywhere that I have found.
<sevenseeker> However, I did notice that if apparmour is running that bringing up interfaces results in a 'DENIED' message (which I can't post here since I am booted into another os)
<sevenseeker> stopping apparmour eliminates this message but still no networking
<Sjors_> sevenseeker: and `ping`?
<Sjors_> try ping 208.67.222.222
<Sjors_> that's the IP address of one of the anycast OpenDNS servers
<sevenseeker> ping results in a resolution of the host, but no traffic
<nanomad> is the btrfs regression fixed in maverick?
<sevenseeker> ok, lemme write that down and reboot :) thanks
<dupondje> Hi guys :)
<nanomad> hi
<dupondje> I need some noob help. I got a file '--exclude=*.jpg'  but can't remove it :p
<nanomad> try rm "--exclude=*.jpg"
<dupondje> rm: unrecognized option '--exclude=*.jpg'
<dupondje> :P
<nanomad> or just put a \ before every - and = and *
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ rm \-\-exclude\=\*.jpg
<dupondje> rm: unrecognized option '--exclude=*.jpg'
<nanomad> rm \-\-exclude\=\*\.jpg
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ rm \-\-exclude\=\*\.jpg
<dupondje> rm: unrecognized option '--exclude=*.jpg'
<dupondje> :P
<nanomad> rm -- "--exclude=*.jpg"
<Sjors_> I'd make that '--exclude=*.jpg' or it will try to glob the asterisk in there
<Sjors_> not that it should matter
<nanomad> yes
<nanomad> otherwise just delete the inode
<nanomad> ;)
<nanomad> dupondje, did it work?
<Sjors_> except stat has no --exclude option too ;-)
<nanomad> Sjors_, ls -i .
<Sjors_> hmm good idea
<dupondje> rm -- "--exclude=*.jpg"
<dupondje> worked :p
<nanomad> good
<dupondje> that was a hard one :p
<nanomad> normal stuff against script kiddies
<nanomad> btrfs is still bugged in maverick
<dupondje> btw, could it be that man tar is wrong ?
<nanomad> :|
<nanomad> why?
<Sjors_> no, impossible!
<dupondje>      tar [-] A --catenate --concatenate | c --create | d --diff --compare | --delete | r --append | t --list | --test-label | u --update | x --extract --get [options] [pathname ...]
<Sjors_> the man files are always right, if they aren't, they still are
<nanomad> are u talking about the --exclude=PATTERN
<nanomad> ?
<dupondje> yep
<nanomad> i'll try that
<dupondje> tar -cjvf --exclude=*.jpg file.tar.bz2 dir
<dupondje> that doesn't work
<Sjors_> dupondje: that's because after -f comes a filename
<dupondje> tar --exclude=*.jpg -cjvf file.tar.bz2 dir
<Sjors_> do it like this:
<Sjors_> right
<Sjors_> there. :P
<Sjors_> or you will create a file called --exclude=*.jpg
<dupondje> ah right
<dupondje> -f = -file :)
<Sjors_> and you will try to pack file.tar.bz2 in it
<dupondje> thats why indeed
<Sir_Brizz> hahaha
<nanomad> lol
<Sjors_> --file, actually, GNU longopts have two dashes :)
<nanomad> man pages are always right
<Sir_Brizz> nice one dupondje ;)
<dupondje> fail ... :)
<nanomad> so, anyone using btrfs here?
<Sir_Brizz> no because you can't fsck it :(
<nanomad> lol
<nanomad> right
<dupondje> ecryptfs here :P
<Sir_Brizz> when btrfs has fsck i will probably start using it
<nanomad> I was going to test btrfs with this install, but i didn't check the bug reports
<nanomad> an install take 3h with btrfs
<Pretto> where do i find information about hal not installed by default anad what is used in his place?
<Sir_Brizz> Hello,
<Sir_Brizz> Hallo, Dave!
<nanomad> Pretto, we are using udev i think
<Machtin> could someone help me to get 5.1 working on my Asus Xonar DX? it's somehow strange - seems to be upmixed when i do the 6-channel speaker-test. however, both front speakers and the center speaker work like they are supposed to.
<nanomad> what's the driver name?
<Machtin> actually.. not even the center works when i add the surround option - just noticed
<Pretto> nanomad: :) tkx
<Machtin> can't tell. :/
<Machtin> says chip "AV200" in alsamixer
<nanomad> lsmod | grep snd
<nanomad> Machtin, lsmod | grep snd
<Machtin> snd                    64036  12 snd_virtuoso,snd_oxygen_lib,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Machtin> anything there?
<nanomad> no module options, have u tried moving the sliders in alsamixer?
<Machtin> yup
<nanomad> try this:
<nanomad> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5554388&postcount=4
<nanomad> u also need to remove the ; at the beginning of the line
<Machtin> didn't change anything nanomad
<nanomad> then I can't help you, sorry
<akrcanzon> Excuse me for offtopic, but has anyone got experience with routers/networks?
<Sir_Brizz> depends on what you need
<akrcanzon> Sir_Brizz,  can I pm you?
<akrcanzon> So I will not be offtopic here
<Sir_Brizz> ok
<Machtin> thanks anyway nanomad :)
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> anyone know if adobe-flashplugin is going to land in the partner channel before release?
<AlanBell> if you wind up at the adobe website from youtube or other sites it suggests for 9.04+ apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<AlanBell> at the moment on maverick that results in an error message "Package 'adobe-flashplugin' is virtual."
<charlie-tca> Isn't the plugin itself outside the repositories, with just the flashplugin-installer now official?
<coz_> hey guys   no mplayer  yet?
 * charlie-tca doesn't really know about flash; it is hard to find out information about it
<Dr_Willis> They may actally make it ehere you can click on flash at their web site and install it.. that would be nice
<Dr_Willis> thats the way the Adobe air works last i tried it.. but its a little weird. the binary installer sort of makes/extracts a deb it then installs.
<mathew> whats the minimum ram requirement for Lucid Lynx 64 bit?
<penguin42> mathew: I'm not sure what the official number is, but for the normal installer I suggest between 384mb and 512mb
<mathew> penguin42: just asking because the OS is too slow on by machine with 1 GB ram
<penguin42> mathew: It shouldn't be, but if it is then I guess it's a case of finding out if RAM is the problem
<mathew> penguin42: why do they say 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage on the website?
<penguin42> mathew: Not sure, I suggest probably because things like Flash are more of a pain, and generally 64-bit does need a little more RAM
<mathew> well, flash works fine, its simple things which takes a lot of time
<mathew> like opening a new terminal sometimes take like 3-4 seconds
<BUGabundo> I've been using 64bits for 3 yeats
<BUGabundo> *years
<BUGabundo> not a single stress
<mathew> opening a movie in vlc takes 15-20 seconds
<BUGabundo> that's a slow pc
<BUGabundo> :\
<mathew> it was fine for me till I updated it to Lucid Lynx
<penguin42> mathew: youch, that shouldn't happen
<penguin42> damn I was going to ask him something
<soee> any idea how can i solve this errror msg while loggin in: Could not update ICEauthority file /gome/USER/.ICEauthority ?
<penguin42> soee: Did it really spell it like that, or is that just a typo?
<soee> penguin42, "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/soee/.ICEauthority" - thts the error msg
<penguin42> soee: OK, can you ls -l /home/soee/.ICEauthority  from a text login and also do df on /home/soee ?
<Monotoko> heyy...how do i shortcut to my desktop?
<Monotoko> ctrl+alt+d isnt working anymore
<shadeslayer> hey any ideas on how to set up your old ssh key on your new install?
<soee> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/txXmMJLF
<penguin42> soee: Well, you have the disk space, did you just chmod 777 .ICEauthority or has it always had those perms?
<soee> penguin42, i was looking for a solution (google) and tried few things but none of theme helped
<penguin42> soee: OK, chmod it back to normal    chmod 600 .ICEauthority
<soee> i think its after today updates, i dont think it has anything to do with my sound system crash after trying to play song in Rythmbox via Sound Indicator while Radio Tray was running - now i have no sound :/
<soee> penguin42, k its 600 now
<penguin42> Also check the perms on the directory itself   ls -ld /home/soee
<soee> penguin42, drwxr-xr-x 80 1016 1016 4096 2010-04-02 18:46 /home/soee
<penguin42> seems sane
<penguin42> any errors in dmesg?
<soee> penguin42, dmesg ?
<penguin42> run dmesg it'll give you a load of logs
<Monotoko> why is it Windows+D to get to the desktop?!?!?!?!
<Monotoko> yet ctrl+alt+l to lock?
<soee> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/Bk7ZQ8n2
<penguin42> soee: Hmm that looks OK (other than a moan about your mouse)
<Azelphur> Monotoko: you can change it you know
<Monotoko> Azelphur, but why have ctrl+alt keys, and then windows+ some other key
<Azelphur> Monotoko: and the answer is because it's also ctrl+alt+D to show desktop :)
<Monotoko> surely thats just gonna confuse people?
<soee> penguin42, its just drivers im truing to run, nothing important
<soee> ill try logout brb
<penguin42> nod
<Azelphur> Monotoko: compiz likes using super, gnome likes using ctrl+alt. Lock is a gnome thing, show desktop is a compiz thing.
<Monotoko> Azelphur, ctrl+alt+d isnt working here
<Azelphur> wfm :p
<Azelphur> Monotoko: but yea it's easy to change, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<soee> penguin42, same msg again :/
<penguin42> soee: Not sure what to suggest I'm afraid - are you using encrypted home directory out of interest?
<soee> penguin42, im not sure i did nothing that could cause this problem, just installed todays updates
<penguin42> soee: All you can really do is report the bug
<soee> penguin42, ok
<penguin42> soee: I don't know enough about the login process to suggest where to debug it more
<sevenseeker> after updating to 10.10 2 days ago I discovered that my fglrx module will not load (missing symbols)
<penguin42> soee: You could look in /var/log/dpkg.log to find any promising looking package that got updated
<sevenseeker> trying to rebuild it complains about lack of proper headers and source (kernel)
<sevenseeker> what is the best way to update drivers to work?  Just get the official ones from the site?
<Tetsuo55> anyone else suffering from having to ALT+TAB between windows before being able to enter text into them?
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  you mean using alt tab and then typing in that window?
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  sorry read it wrong
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  no I am not having that issue here
<Tetsuo55> i want to type here, but after being idle for a while its like the window is type-write protected
<coz_> i am however not able to compile my alsa driver yet :(
<Tetsuo55> have to alt+tab to another window and back before i can type again
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  oooo  no that's not happening here
<Tetsuo55> the mouse can do everything though
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  somthing is stealing focus?
<Tetsuo55> the mouse can interact, but the keyboard cannot
<Tetsuo55> its wierd
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  desktop?
<Tetsuo55> it happens (at least) to konversation and terminal
<Tetsuo55> laptop
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  mm
<coz_> Tetsuo55,  I rarely work with laptops ... not sure what to say for that
<magicianlord> The new window buttons are adequate.
<gnomefreak> was there a chane since Lucid?
<gnomefreak> change
<androidbruce> so far so good here on the beta
<androidbruce> running it on workstation and laptop
<duffydack> having an issue with the fan always running at max while using the radeon driver.  fglrx (in lucid) fixes this..what can I do in maverick?
<penguin42> duffydack: The fglrx normally make it by release, not what you can do at the moment
<penguin42> 'Powermanagement has to be enabled explicitely. Depending on your hardware, the fan might run at full speed. This turned out to be really tricky.'  that's from the known bugs & limitations page of the radeonhd page - although I think the open one is normally radeon not radeonhd
<penguin42> (given the known issues for the Radeon stuff is empty)
<penguin42> although interestingly in https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21678 there's a comment saying the KMS has power management
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 21678 in Driver/Radeon "-radeon open source driver always run fans at full speed for modern cards" [Normal,New]
<compengi> are there any known issues after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10beta when i'm ubuntu on wubi application?
<penguin42> my radeon is fanless so I don't have that problem
<sevenseeker> radeon you say... I have no working fglrx on my 10.10
<sevenseeker> what did you guys do special?
<sevenseeker> if anything , please please document
<penguin42> sevenseeker: If you've got the HD4xxx or older then the popen drivers work with some limitations
<penguin42> duffydack: A bit of googling suggests there are 3 xorg.conf options; DynamicPM, ClockGating and ForceLowPowerMode - not seen any examples of how to use them though or exactly where they go
<duffydack> thanks.
<duffydack> Ill google a bit
<compengi> oh, looks faulty
<sevenseeker> penguin42, thanks... how do I reconfigure X in a friendly manner to use those driver(s)?
<penguin42> sevenseeker: Which card do you have, and did you previously have fglrx installed?
<gnomefreak> its always best to use jockey but you can always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Can jockey do that for the open drivers?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: disable all other drivers should do it, maybe
<gnomefreak> it has to default to something
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Ah OK; I've never had any of the closed drivers on my machine, so I've not had to disable them
<gnomefreak> now im not 100% sure that will work but i imagine it has to default to something. as nvidia does
<penguin42> I just keep kicking the free ones hard enough to get them to work :-)
<sevenseeker> penguin42: I have a mobility radeon HD 4650 and fglrx worked perfectly in 10.04
<penguin42> sevenseeker: OK, it'll probably work again by the time Maverick gets released, they have to wait for AMD/ATI to update it
<gnomefreak> sevenseeker: it has to do with the transition to X 1.9 most likely
<penguin42> gnomefreak: And the new kernel - the build always breaks when the kernel changes
<gnomefreak> penguin42: our drivers?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: The AMD ones
<gnomefreak> or upstream builds
<gnomefreak> oh
<duffydack> sevenseeker, same gfx card here
<sevenseeker> ok, so in the meantime I can use the non accelerated ati driver?
<sevenseeker> if so, how do I switch?
<sevenseeker> I haven't hacked on x.org configs in many a year
<penguin42> sevenseeker: Is X working at the moment?
<sevenseeker> penguin42, no... fglrx is the driver referenced and will not load due to missing symbols... however if I just replace the fglrx with 'foo' I doubt it will work unless I uncomment everything (the config options), so is there an easier way?
<penguin42> sevenseeker: ok, if oyu can't start X (and hence get to the jockey stuff - maybe there is a command line way?) I'd remove all fglrx packages and move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way
<gnomefreak> not sure what ATI defaults to but i had vesa working for a while when nvidia broke
<sevenseeker> aha, lemme try that on reboot
<edgy> crimsun_: hi
<sevenseeker> penguin42: would I then run a 'dpkg --reconfigure' on a xorg package or something else?
<penguin42> sevenseeker: Nah, just move /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way, it should sort the rest out itself
<penguin42> sevenseeker: if you do start gdm I think it should restart it
<sevenseeker> penguin42, ok... awesome to hear, thanks
 * penguin42 goes to get dinner
<coz_> hey guys  icedtea isnt being installed by default  is it?
<bobo1231> is there hope for a ubuntu-made graphics settings controlpanel one can use, depite that on is using nvidias drivers?
<ahamino> Hi, my AMD Turion X2 ultra overheats under normal stress load, it has been doing that since ubuntu 9.04 -> 10.04 (runs fine on windows 7) .. I'm wondering if that got solved in this release.. Checked lp .. and found a bug that looks similar to the problem I'm having ... but there are no indication of it's status : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/370173?comments=all
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/370173)
<coz_> ahamino,  have you checked with #ubuntu-x  channel ?
<ahamino> coz_ : what is #ubuntu-x ?
<coz_> ahamino,  that channel deals with many things including drivers and functinality as far as I know   I believe that channel would offer more information
<ahamino> coz
<ahamino> coz_ : ok thanks, will check it
<duffydack> just tried booting with radeon.dynpm=1 on kernel line and I get radeon: Unknown parameter `dynpm'  and compiz doesnt get loaded and I get a metacity desktop.
<duffydack> thats what a few sites suggested to do.. using xorg apparently is for UMS not KMS
<Slasher`> i try to upgrade to the beta and get this error - 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.' - anyone know how to fix it?
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: are you using update-manager -d?
<Slasher`> yep
<gnomefreak> sounds like you are using X from a PPA
<Slasher`> hmm
<Slasher`> how would i know if i am/how would i use a different one?
<gnomefreak> update-manager should be able to fix it
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: do you have an X PPA?
<Slasher`> i have no clue lol
<Slasher`> would it be in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: you dont know?
<gnomefreak> S|away: yes
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: yes
 * gnomefreak wonders how you do not know
<Slasher`> right lets look
<Slasher`> hmm
<Slasher`> well it's added lines by itself by the looks for maverick
<Slasher`> the rest are commented out
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: yes they start with #
<Slasher`> oh
<Slasher`> ok
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: do you have one?
<Slasher`> # http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main <-is that what i'm looking for?
<Slasher`> well
<Slasher`> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: you are on jaunty?
<Slasher`> no
<Slasher`> i don't even know why that's there
<penguin42> might still have old packages left in from them after an upgrade
<Slasher`> possibly
<penguin42> Slasher`: oh that looks like it was just an amarok version froma year or so ago
<Slasher`> ah yeah
<Slasher`> i now use amarok2 anyway
<gnomefreak> maqke a whole new lucid .list file assuming you are on lucid. than run update than update-manager -d see if it happens
<Slasher`> lets see what else i have
<gnomefreak> im gone dinner is done
<Slasher`> ok will do
<gnomefreak> pastebin the whole list so people can help
<Slasher`> do you have a default lucid.list ?
<Slasher`> ok
<Slasher`> http://pastebin.com/P5qLRHrr
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: you cant upgrade from karmic -> maverick you have to upgrade from karmic -> lucid -> maverick
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: best to get a new ISo and install clean. back up your files.
<Slasher`> i'm on lucid i dont know why it still says karmic
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | Slasher`
<Slasher`> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 10.04 - lucid Kernel: 2.6.32-24-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.7.6 | Desktop: Gnome v2.3.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.6
<ubottu> Slasher`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: your sources list list karmic
<Slasher`> hmm
<Slasher`> strange
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: not strange that is wha5t is there. you most likely have karmic packages as well as lucid but i do not see a lucid repo at all
<Slasher`> should i get a lucid .list file, replace it and then update?
<gnomefreak> Slasher`: your system is unstable and you should reinstall lucid and wait a while longer before upgraded to maverick. gone now
<Slasher`> bugger lol
<Slasher`> oh well, thanks
<duffydack> Rhythmbox never fetches cover art.. what gives
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  i noticed that also.
<Dr_Willis> One of these days i need to track down a way to clean out all these DUps of my music files and sort them better also.
<duffydack> I think there exists a program for that... just dont ask me the name
<Dr_Willis> yea. I got like 15gb of muzak and i think 1/2 of it are dupes.
<coz_> yikes :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  that has to take up space :)
<Dr_Willis> 2TB usb HD on sale for $109 last week.
<Dr_Willis> I got 2... :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  oh then nevermind lol
<Dr_Willis> Ive ran out of USB ports on this PC.  I need to track down a PCI usb expansion card thats BIGGER then the 2 i allready have in the machine.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: What the heck of you got plugged in to it?
<coz_> ok my first impressions of maverick...still wallpaper choices  span zoom  etc etc are screwed up....right click desktop icons for multiple partitined external drive still have no  unmount options... the search button in synaptic is in a very odd place :)
<duffydack> +1 on the unmount.. pita.  I use disk utility for a quick-ish way of unmounting a few drives.
<coz_> duffydack, :)  for sure pita... concerned about errors when umounting single partition on external with mulitple partiions ..it tends to screw up the drive re mounting at times
<penguin42> coz_: Have you tried the gnome drive mount applet?
<coz_> penguin42,  I have and also cairo-dock's as well...they unmount individually fine  however  as in lucid,, highlihgting the set of icons for mulitple drive partitions on the desktop still has no unmount or safely remove drive options
<coz_> and of course a single icon right click has it but spits out errors
<penguin42> coz_: Hmm, I'd thought for USB stick with multiple partitions it did
<coz_> penguin42,  all of my usb sticks are single partition...but external drives are multiple partitions   ...worked fine in karmic though
<duffydack> it has eject and safe remove for me...  both do the same thing in terms of removing the partitions from being seen
<coz_> duffydack,  on singel partitions?
<duffydack> which is the problem, and why I want an unmount.. I wanna unmount and keep them available.
<duffydack> not got any with single partitions...
<duffydack> so I cant say
<coz_> duffydack,  here i get an error when trying to right click unmount with a single partition on the multiple partiioned drive  let me get error
<penguin42> coz_: Is this esata?
<coz_> penguin42,  no external ide via usb
<coz_> this is the error consistent with lucid as well   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/errors/external%20drive%20error
<duffydack> usb stick with 6 partitions for me
<coz_> penguin42,  also doesnt seem to matter what file system is on externals  I have tried fat  ext4 and ntfs  all with same error
<penguin42> coz_: I think that error is from the thing trying to do the sync/clean unmount
<Dr_Willis> I have lets see... 6 usb ports built in.. 2 on front (not used except for flash drives)  and 2 pci add on usb cards. one gvives 2 usb ports.. one gives 3 (plus one internal on each) :)
<Dr_Willis> the internal ones are neat. but  a bit of a hassle. I put a Bluetooth dongle on one.. and it had a range of like 2 feet
<coz_> :)
<onyxgaze_> i must say im loving ubuntu after switching from windows 7, it's come a long way from installs i've done in the past, it seems to just work on this box
<coz_> onyxgaze_,  very cool :)
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am using tsclient, but it seems that it truncates the domain name after specific length. I mean cs.stonybrook.edu appears as cs.stonybrook.e
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Just looking up, tsclient looks like it's a front end for rdesktop, have you tried rdesktop directly?
<aboSamoor> penguin42: yes, and it works
<penguin42> aboSamoor: OK, then I suggest raising a bug against tsclient
<aboSamoor> penguin42: but I have to install rdesktop package so I doubt that tsclient is using the same code base
<penguin42> oh, ok
<aboSamoor> penguin42: is tscleint part of gnome, I want to file upstream then link to launchpad
<penguin42> aboSoCurious, it says in the package description it does and it does actually depend on rdesktop
<penguin42> aboSamoor: If you do dpkg -s tsclient what version does it say?
<aboSamoor> penguin42: 0.150-4ubuntu1
<penguin42> hmm that matches
<aboSamoor> penguin42: I can not run rdesktop command without installing the package
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Weird, ok, what happens if you remove the rdesktop package :-)
 * penguin42 discovers the Brazilian Debian Pure Blend - brdesktop
<aboSamoor> penguin42: I am sorry. The first time that I thought i installed rdesktop, it was upgrading the packaging and not installing it
<penguin42> ah ok
 * shoonya is away: Gone to bed...
<doc|home> anyone had mpd break on them recently?
<doc|home> player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "Radiohead/[1997.06] OK Computer [24bit-96kHz Vinyl LP]/Radiohead - 01 - Airbag.flac" from the mpd log
<doc|home> same for mp3s
<Lynoure> Amarok working fine for people?
<Lynoure> I'm wondering if I am alone with the problem I asked about ~1 day ago
<Monotoko> hmmm, one sec il fire it up
<Monotoko> whats the problem?
<doc|home> anyone?
<doc|home> player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "Radiohead/[1997.06] OK Computer [24bit-96kHz Vinyl LP]/Radiohead - 01 - Airbag.flac" from the mpd log. Same for mp3s.
<doc|home> anyone had mpd break on them recently?
<doc|home> must have been a recent update because it was working fine
<penguin42> doc|home: I don't use it, does it normally use Pulse or directly access the device?
<doc|home> penguin42: you can configure it to use pulse
<doc|home> and it had been working fine, so I don't know if it could be configuration
<penguin42> doc|home: OK, so is pulse running   ps -eaf|grep pulse should show a pulseaudio process
<doc|home> penguin42: it gives two results pulseaudio and gconf-helper
<penguin42> ok, so pa is running, so mpd had better be trying to use it
<penguin42> doc|home: If it's trying to open the device directly it won't work if pa is running
<doc|home> penguin42: http://pastebin.ca/1938469 is the mpd.conf
<doc|home> and while I haven't changed that, I wonder if pulse has changed and may expect something else since last week?
<doc|home> correction: I changed it when I installed it as it doesn't use pulse by default, in order to get it to work via pulse, but it worked after I did that until some time over the last few days
<penguin42> doc|home: Well, that looks like it's set for pa (even though I've never looked at it before)
<penguin42> doc|home: Is other stuff playing audio?
<doc|home> penguin42: yep, xine, totem and rhythmbox work fine, as does flash on websites
<penguin42> doc|home: OK then I guess mpd got broke
<penguin42> doc|home: File a bug
<doc|home> will do, thanks
<vbabiy> is any one else seeing high cpu usage for xorg?
<bazhang> vbabiy, let me check
<penguin42> vbabiy: A few people have said that
<vbabiy> I see it when I alot of text scrolling in my terminal
<vbabiy> penguin42, do you know if there is a fix yet?
<bazhang> vbabiy, yep
<penguin42> vbabiy: No I don't, I'm not sure anyone has nailed it down - still, text scrolling through a terminal IS limited by the rate at which X/graphics card can shift it
<penguin42> (although konqueror is actually neater than most terminals)
 * penguin42 means konsole
<Kendalja>  I just downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 netbook iso
<Kendalja> how do i install from usb stick?
<penguin42> Kendalja: Have you got an Ubuntu machine already running ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-12
<bazhang> Kendalja, unetbootin
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net for windows, in the repos for ubuntu
<Kendalja> I am in windows 7
<bazhang> Kendalja, see above
<Kendalja> I used unetbootin
<Kendalja> but got an error
<bazhang> then md5 the iso
<bazhang> and 'reburn'
<Kendalja> no an error when I booted
<Kendalja> :P
<penguin42> what error?
<bazhang> I know. md5 it
<Kendalja> I will run again and see
<penguin42> Kendalja: I've not used unetbootin (I've only done it from Linux) but if it gives an option to store persistent data, turn it off
<Kendalja> ok
<Kendalja1> on other machine here
<Kendalja1> so when it finishes I can still talk
<Kendalja1>  :P
<Kendalja1> finishing up now going to reboot
<Kendalja1> says default when I first boot
<Kendalja1> then I get "no init found. Try passing init = bootarg.
<Kendalja1> "
<penguin42> Kendalja1: Does it say anything above that?
<Kendalja1> and Inope
<Kendalja1> nope
<Kendalja1> BusyBox v1.15.3
<Kendalja1> I am at a prompt
<Kendalja1> think I might have it...
<Kendalja1> or not
<Kendalja1> lol
<bazhang> Kendalja1, what file system did you choose
<penguin42> sounds like something related to etiher your iso download or the unetbootin thing, I've had a 32bit 10.10 beta usb thumb work OK for me today but that was written from Maverick
<Kendalja1> ah
<bazhang> the alternate cd did that for me as well
<bazhang> choosing btrfs
<Kendalja1> should I redownload the netbook iso?
<bazhang> md5 it
<Kendalja1> hmmm
<Kendalja1> in the dropdown for unetbootin there is no option for 10.10
<Kendalja1> Daily_Live?
<Kendalja1> ??
<penguin42> Which iso did you download?
<Kendalja1> ubuntu-10.10-beta-netbook-i386
<penguin42> sounds reasonable (not tried netbook myself but still)
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kendalja1> md5 checks out
<Kendalja1> I will try again and if not then I will download again....
<penguin42> if md5sum says it's right it's right
<Kendalja1> hmmm
<Kendalja1> rebooting again
<Kendalja1> when I boot to usb I get two options
<Kendalja1> Default and ...back
<penguin42> not sure what that is
<Kendalja1> wtf
<Kendalja1> I will re d/l
<Kendalja> I will try 10.04 instead
<Kendalja> instead of beta
<Kendalja> :P
<Lars_G> Has anybody noticed merkat significatively slower than Lucid on netbooks?
<Lars_G> is it debugging suymbols? or simply nos being larger?
<penguin42> someone before was having speed issues (not sure if it was netbooks)
<Lars_G> Netbook UI 3d, Netbook UI 2d and kde for netbooks are all slower, larger.
<penguin42> what type of thing?
<Lars_G> let's see my cpu
<Lars_G> Ok both cores are working, and speed's not reduced so it's not that
<Lars_G> An offside comment. how do I change daemons run in each initlevel with upstart?
<bazhang> is there method to remove the "sync with Ubuntu One' in the nautilus folder views?
<duffydack> yeah
<duffydack> hide ribbons?
<bazhang> okay thanks
<duffydack> sorry for long response lol
<bazhang> just installed it, sorry for the laziness in not searching it out myself
<duffydack> i`m not booted in it at the mo.. just something about ribbons...
<Kendalja> hey
<bazhang> okay,will research. much appreciated duffydack
<bazhang> Kendalja, hi
<Kendalja> trying to install ubuntu
<Kendalja> :P
<bazhang> Kendalja, unetbootin still failing?
<Kendalja> well I am downloading 10.04
<duffydack> gujin ftw
<Kendalja> dl wont finish
<Kendalja> says 700mb of 700mb
<Kendalja> but sill going
<duffydack> in browser?
<Kendalja> fingers crossed
<Kendalja> :P
<Kendalja> yeah
<Kendalja> making it now
<Kendalja> bootable flash drive
<duffydack> I skip this part and just cat the iso across.. its just easier when working with changeable isos all the time
<Kendalja> ah
<duffydack> I trust cat iso more than unetbootin or other program.
<duffydack> Kendalja, did you md5sum the iso first?
<Kendalja> yep
<Kendalja> trying again now
<Kendalja> rebooting
<Kendalja> :P
<Kendalja> got it!
<Kendalja> :P
<Kendalja> loading live version now off usb
<Kendalja> should run on a netbook ok eh?
<duffydack> sure
<bazhang> Kendalja, sure. if 10.04 hop back to #ubuntu for support though, please
<Kendalja> this is for 10.10?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> thus the +1
<Kendalja> ahh
<bazhang> :)
<Kendalja> can I upgrade to 10.10 later?
<bazhang> of course you can
<Kendalja> cool
<Kendalja> thanks for the help thus far guys
<Kendalja> :p
<bazhang> hehe
<Sir_Brizz> wtfh happened to the sun java package in 10.10?
<Quutar> hello... I am running 10.10 desktop on an acer revo (aton cpu, ion gpu) with the nvidia restricted drivers...
<Quutar> how do I make it so that my gui, mouse, etc... are resitrcted to display :0.1 with out taking down my :0.0 display?
<Quutar> I basically want one monitor to be the target output of mplayer, with all of my gui on the second monitor
<Quutar> and while i can do that now... the "second" monitor (:0.0) has all the normal gui trappings, a menu, etc... and my mouse can wonder over to it
<Pici> a/24
<Quutar> huh?
<bazhang> Quutar, likely an irssi mistab
<Quutar> well... i installed 10.10 ... installed the nvidia binary drivers... did a system update with apt-get and then in the nvidia driver gui i enabled the second monitor (not with twin view, each as a seperate display)
<bjsnider> Sir_Brizz, that is normally added to the parter repo upon the actual release instead of during the dev cycle
<Sir_Brizz> okay that makes sense
<Sir_Brizz> I just used the id version for now
<Quutar> so all that part is working.... now i want to do something "wierd" and don't know how
<Sir_Brizz> lucid*
<Quutar> basically... i want my user experiance to be limited to one of my two monitors... while the second monitor be the targeted output of mplayer "DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer file.mp4"
<Quutar> meow? anything... does what I want to do sound possible... i am told by people more knoledgeable about linux that I it is possible, they just don't know how
<coz_> ah oh I just found that I cannot compile my alsa driver without errors  on maverick....ooo I have to look into this one
<crimsun_> coz_: eh?
<crimsun_> coz_: why do you need to compile your alsa driver, anyhow? :)
<coz_> crimsun_,  well...although pulseaudio now recognizes my card for the first time
<coz_> crimsun_,  it wont work with games and a few other applications  so
<coz_> I compile it since there is alsa a mixer specifically for my card in the repositories
<coz_> but on maverick it will not compile   I will have to try again to see what the errors are exactly
<crimsun_> coz_: sorry, but I'm having problems parsing your previous sentence.
<crimsun_> what does "since there is alsa a mixer" mean?
<crimsun_> coz_: sorry, but I'm having problems parsing your previous sentence.
<crimsun_> what does "since there is alsa a mixer" mean?
<coz_> crimsun_,  one for echoaudio cards
<voidmage> where did the samba right click->share in nautilus move to?
<crimsun_> coz_: are you saying it isn't available in l-a-d-m available from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick ?
<crimsun_> ah, I'll fix that ftbfs
<coz_> crimsun_,    well I havent tried the ppa
<voidmage> is it missing for anyone else?
<coz_> crimsun_,  but I prefer compiling the driver ...it works far better than pulseaudio for me   so far anyway
<crimsun_> coz_: mmkay, but that isn't really going to help us fix pulse [if there is something broken with pulse]
<coz_> crimsun_,  this is true  ok  I will reinstall at some point...maverick...and go from there
<coz_> I havent gone "pro audio" on linux yet anyway  so its not really absolutely important but I will eventually and for me.to do that .. I will most likely only want the compiled driver
<bjsnider> coz_, what's an echoaudio card? is it a particularly odious piece of crap or something good or somewhere in between?
<coz_> bjsnider,  pretty much a pro audio card
<bjsnider> so it's worth all the trouble?
<coz_> bjsnider,  oh yeah for me it is indeed :)
<coz_> bjsnider,    http://www.echoaudio.com/
<coz_> bjsnider,  they have many newer cards there mine is a layla24 at this point
<bjsnider> and they don't have much linux support at this point?
<crimsun_> they do.
<coz_> bjsnider,   the drivers are open source I believe
<crimsun_> they are.
<crimsun_> they're in the alsa tree proper and have been for many years.
<Quutar> if I am running 10.10 desktop in a VirtualBox... how do I get the shared folders to work?
<bjsnider> coz_, maybe if you're creating audio with that card you should use jack instead of puse
<bjsnider> or pulse
<coz_> bjsnider,  yeah I can also do that ...at this point I am just happy the driver was compiling properly :)  I do most of the pro audio on windows  but really need to switch over to linux for this
<coz_> bjsnider,  so that was my concern with the compiling on linus in maverick  but I will try again tomorrow to get the errors reported properly
<coz_> linux not linus
<bjsnider> you can't do the pro audio on linux?
<coz_> bjsnider,  yeah I can but I have been using the applications on window so long...I have to take time to learn the linux equivelents  ie  ardour etc  ... a bit of a learning curve
<coz_> bjsnider,  at this point...there is nothing really important I have to do audio wise... well...I am creating sets of new sounds for ubuntu but not doing any real pieces at this point
<bjsnider> i bet you could learn ardour if you took one weekend and spent every waking hour on it
<coz_> bjsnider,  yeah  you are absolutely right :)  with support  etc etc I do ... I should take one weekend to work with it
<coz_> bjsnider,  I will also probably want the low latency kernel at some point
<coz_> rt kernel I believe it is labled now
<bjsnider> realtime yeah
<ripps> everytime liboobs updates, i read it as lib-boobs
<coz_> same here ^^ lol
<Quutar> how do I disable desktop compositing in ubuntu 10.10 desktop?
<coz_> Quutar,  for compiz or metacity?
<coz_> Quutar,  for compiz  it is /system/preferences/appearance   Visual effects tab  choose "None"
<Quutar> thanks
<coz_> Quutar,  for metacity  open gconf-editor  maneuver to /apps/metacity/general and in right pane  disable compositing
<Quutar> it was compiz
<coz_> Quutar,  cool...why did you disable it??
<Quutar> was getting allot of tearing when playign back videos with mplayer and the vdpau video out
<Quutar> now... i think i see an occasional tear... but i can't be sure... before it was blatant and all the time
<coz_> oh ok
<Quutar> now... i am running only one monitor with ubuntu... the second monitor is disabled... is there anyway I can bring it up so mplayer could use it as a display... but keep my normal gui out of it?
<Quutar> does that make sense? i want to enable my second monitor... but don't want the gnome gui and the mouse to go onto it
<toddc> need info toshiba nb205-210 under 10.04 had 4 minute boot time so I formatted tried 10.10 unr installer keeps freezing unless I tap buttons or mouse and still install fails any ideas?
<eeeekyellowsnow> firefox not working, i just upgraded to 10.10
<eeeekyellowsnow> :'(
<eeeekyellowsnow> what do i do? i removed icedtea plugin but it still won't start
<Tsims> anyone have any idea why the ubuntu one music store rwont connect
<bazhang> okay its in folder ubuntuone submenu hide ribbon
<Leman_Russ> Hi, I have a problem with SCIM and Anthy.
<Leman_Russ> I installed both, but I can not get Japanese input to work
<bazhang> !info ibus-gtk
<ubottu> ibus-gtk (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, you'd want that^^ as scim has been replaced by it
<Leman_Russ> I have ibus installed now
<Leman_Russ> how do I access it?
<bazhang> then configure it with the proper language support packs
<bazhang> add it to top panel? then configure after installing ibus-kanji or whatnot?
<Leman_Russ> ありがとう！！！！
<Leman_Russ> I got it!
<bazhang> heh
<Leman_Russ> Thanks so much!
<Leman_Russ> I never realised ibus replaced SCIM
<bazhang> not going to google translate that
<Leman_Russ> Thanks.  I will pass this info about
<bazhang> :)
<Leman_Russ> ..ahh, that just says 'thank you'
<bazhang> I know, just kidding
<Leman_Russ> (^-^)
<Leman_Russ> Thanks again
<bazhang> np :)
<Leman_Russ> You in the US_?
<bazhang> TW
<Leman_Russ> ?
<bazhang> Taiwan
<Leman_Russ> Ah, really?  I am in Japan
<bazhang> yep
<Leman_Russ> Taipei?
<bazhang> yep but we're getting waaaay offtopic here
<Leman_Russ> Sorry!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic is fine though
<Leman_Russ> Right, I will keep playing and see what other questions I can come up with!
<bazhang> okay
<voidmage> huh i have an unkillable nautilus window
<voidmage> if i close it it opens again
<voidmage> has anyone else ever seen that?
<bazhang> voidmage, not yet, it was thunderbird here
<voidmage> you close it and it reopens?
<bazhang> voidmage, try to, it comes back incessantly
 * zniavre is waiting for nvidia 173.14.xx update ...
<walterj89_> Hey,  I'm trying to figure out utouch for a 3m touchscreen
<mrp> is ubuntu one currently broken in the beta?
<zetheroo> does anyone here use gtk-recordmydesktop?
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> at the moment adobe-flashplugin is not available in the canonical partner archive, how do I file a bug about this?
<popey__> AlanBell: i'd ask in -mout
<popey__> er -motu
<AlanBell> the problem it causes is that if you get guided to the adobe site to install flash it tries to use apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$dist-partner
<popey__> zetheroo: yes, i do
<AlanBell> thanks popey__
<popey__> ooer
<zetheroo> popey__: I am wondering why the video file size is kinda random and why it takes so long to encode the video?
<zetheroo> popey: I recorded 3 videos each different in length ... 20 min vid is 104MB, 14 min vid is 43MB and the 10min vid is 20MB .... this just doesn't seem right to me ...
<popey> zetheroo: depends on the content I guess
<popey> lots of still stuff vs lots of zooming in/out etc
<popey> the more complex the video the bigger the compressed file will be
<zetheroo> popey: no zooming ... all capturing the exact same area and desktop
<popey> audio too?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> all of them
<zetheroo> popey: just the difference in time and size does not make much sense ...
<zetheroo> popey: but the strangest thing is the amount of time it takes to encode the video ... I recall it being MUCH faster in previous releases
<zetheroo> I recently install Lucid fresh and have never seen it encode this slow
<popey> i wonder if maverick has the new
<popey> improved ogg video encoder
<popey> which is indeed slower but much better
<JoshuaL> anyone else experiencing issue where gwibber does not remember the opened streams after a reboot?
<robotti^_> how good is that new ubuntu?
<robotti^_> how stable it is?
<penguin42> robotti^_: It's still got some problems, it's starting to get better
<robotti^_> should I try it? :)
<penguin42> robotti^_: If you did and it broke horribly could you recover?
<robotti^_> maybe :)
<bullgard4_> Empathy 2.31.91.1 still does not perform file transfer correctly. Is this a known phenomenon?
<bullgard4_> mrp: If you consider the last 24 hours as "currently", the answer is: No.
<AceKing> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 on my Toshiba Laptop. Seemed like everything went well, but upon reboot it came up to a prompt to enter username and password. I entered it and it brings me to a command prompt. Is there any way to access the desktop at this point?
<penguin42> AceKing: Sounds like a graphics driver type problem; what graphics card does it have?
<penguin42> AceKing: If you're not sure then   lspci | grep -i vga   should give the answer
<realburb> hi I have an odd problem with maverick: after rebooting, my PC changes drive numbers, what once was sda is now sdb and vice versa, what can I do to give the drives fixed names?
<BUGabundo> man, I'm soooo fuuuu
<BUGabundo> right now
<BUGabundo> can't get my toshiba to boot from USB
<penguin42> realburb: sda, sdb etc order hasn't been defined for 3 or 4 versions of ubuntu
<BUGabundo> want to do a clean install of MM
<BUGabundo> :((((
<penguin42> realburb: It does the initialisation in parallel; use uuid's or labels instead of the sd* names
<BUGabundo> this shouldn't be happening
<realburb> penguin42 mhm can this somehow be combined with mdadm?
<penguin42> realburb: Yeh, if you give mdadm the disks in /dev/disk/by-uuid then it'll work
<realburb> penguin42 thanks Ill try it
<penguin42> realburb: And blkid can be used to figure out which one is which (as can udisks --enumerate-device-files
<AceKing> Penquin, sorry I just went to get a cup of coffee.. Let me check
<realburb> penguin42 that would be /dev/by-uuid/a67dcb96-a9d2-5c10-9bfe-9c004878ee4b instead of /dev/sda1 right?
<BUGabundo> sudo ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/maverick-dvd-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo> here we go
<BUGabundo> burning media cause stupid laptop won't boot from usb
<AceKing> penguin42, ATI RS780 MC
<AceKing> penguin42, is there anyway around that?
<BUGabundo> isn't there a simple metapackage to take care of all TFTP stuff?
<penguin42> realburb: Yeh something like that
<penguin42> AceKing: I'm guessing you previously had the fglrx/proprietary drivers installed?
<AceKing> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> AceKing: If so, it doesn't yet work on maverick, but the open source driver should be OK except for heavy 3d, first try just moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way and see if it works, if not then you'll need to remove any of the fglrx packages; you might be able to use the    jockey-text command to do that, or failing that remove the packages
<AceKing> penguin42, Thanks, I'll give it a try
<realburb> penguin42 works great now, thanks
<penguin42> no problem
<tekonivel^^> desktop weirdness on Meerkat :\
<tekonivel^^> warnings of not being able to contact gnome-settings-daemon are piling up in ~/.xsession-errors
<tekonivel^^> plus plenty of these: "(mutter:30120): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: id_prop_update: assertion `priv->root != NULL' failed"
<BUGabundo> http://www.netboot.me/257001 eheh
<penguin42> hmm Maverick!=10.04
<BUGabundo> ops
 * BUGabundo tries to edit
<BUGabundo> darn copy paste
<BUGabundo> there
<BUGabundo> fixed
<BUGabundo> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> np
<BUGabundo> seems to me this is one of the nicest way to install and test stuff
<BUGabundo> only one media (one netbootme iso) and then just point to what ever conf you want
<BUGabundo> even your own
<BUGabundo> jpds: what's the fastest oficial mirror close to portugal?
<BUGabundo> you said the other day pt.ubuntu was limited
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<lotuspsychje> anyone got STA broadcom wifi drivers?
<lotuspsychje> maverick doesnt install it by default
<duffydack> the only one that installs and works for me.
<lotuspsychje> the strange thing is, that driver is on the install cd
<lotuspsychje> pool/main
<duffydack> both are
<lotuspsychje> wondering why it doesnt install by default
<duffydack> because you have a choice between b43 and sta
<duffydack> and sta is non-free
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> all the rest works fine for me on maverick
<lotuspsychje> system halt@ 4sec
<lotuspsychje> its really fast
<lotuspsychje> on SSD drive
<AceKing> penguin42, I had to boot in using a 10.04 Live CD. I renamed the xorg.conf file and restarted my laptop. Everything appeared a lot smaller visually, but I still came to the prompt for my username and password. Same thing, went to the command prompt. I rebooted back into 10.04 and tried using "jockey-text" but I'm getting nowhere with that. If I'm in Live CD, how do I remove the fglrx packages?
<penguin42> why did you go to the live cd ?
<AceKing> penguin42, so I could rename the .conf file
<lotuspsychje> what the hotkey to enter grub at boot on maverick?
<penguin42> AceKing: But I thought you said you could log in on the installed version at the text prompt?
<charlie-tca> lotuspsychje: hold the shift key
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Shift
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: *right* after the bios
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx alot
<AceKing> penguin42, It asks for my username and password, when I enter them it brings me to a command prompt and wont go any further
<penguin42> AceKing: But it gives you a $ prompt ? and you can issue normal commands like ls etc there?
<AceKing> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> ok, so you don't need the rescue disk
<penguin42> AceKing: So lets just check the xorg.conf, at that $ prompt if you do   ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf does it say it's not found ?
<AceKing> penguin42, it says "No such file or directory"
<penguin42> great
<penguin42> AceKing: try sudo jocket-text -l
 * penguin42 admits at this point to not having used jockey before and normally doing this with dpkg, but if jockey can be made to work it's probably safer
<AceKing> penguin42, it says "warning, could not open display warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.warning
<penguin42> is that all it says?
<AceKing> penguin42, Sorry, I didn't see the line above.. "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py57:gtkwarnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.warning)
<penguin42> AceKing: OK, lets give up on jockey and do it the old-school way   -  dpkg -l \*fglrx\*
<AceKing> penguin42, Ok, it brought up a whole bunch of stuff. Name version description
<AceKing> penguin42, First line after I typed and hit enter says: Desired=Unknown/install/remove/purge/hold
<AceKing> penguin42, do you need me to type out all of it?
<penguin42> AceKing: OK, just do it again slightly different, dpkg -l | grep ^ii      now for each line you should get something like     ii   fglrx-something  description version
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to backup wifi drivers on usb stick in .deb?
<AceKing> penguin42, Ok, that just ran pages of stuff for about 5 seconds
<penguin42> AceKing: Oops, I know why
<penguin42> AceKing: dpkg -l \*fglrx\* | grep ^ii
<penguin42> that should only have 2 or 3 lines
<AceKing> penguin42, I ran the fist one again and I got 3 things with ii
<AceKing> penguin42, fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4
<penguin42> ok, great now do apt-get remove fglrx
<AceKing> penguin42, Ok, that just completed
<penguin42> AceKing: OK, reboot and there's a 50/50 chance it might start X
<AceKing> penguin42, you are a genius! IT WORKED!!!
<penguin42> Hey no problem
<AceKing> penguin42, Thank you so much for your help
<penguin42> no problem
<zj3t3mju> hi
<lotuspsychje> hello
<zj3t3mju> I have one package in maverick
<zj3t3mju> but it need to rebuild to work (just that)
<zj3t3mju> but I also release 0.5.1 (from 0.5)
<zj3t3mju> will it be in 10.10?
<zj3t3mju> if that I won't need to request rebuild
<penguin42> zj3t3mju: Pretty much all the package versions have settled down, some might get updated for release but it'll be unusual
<zj3t3mju> :-s
<BUGabundo> for the 1st time I'm seeing IO on this SSD
<BUGabundo> copying 11GB of photos from an usb external 5400disk to then internal ssd
<BUGabundo> bahh
<zj3t3mju> penguin42: thanks
 * penguin42 has just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/636418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636418 in jockey (Ubuntu) "update should clean up/warn about jockey" [Undecided,New]
<Dink> hmm with the latest updates X freezes often and all I see in the Xorg logs are ... (EE) intel(0): Couldn't create pixmap for fbcon
<penguin42> hmm not good
<Dink> Yeah, haven't had an issue in the past. Even during the crazy Xorg upgrade period.
<Dink> ha using term makes it worse for some reason. Kinda hard to look at the logs for relevant info to file a bug when it hangs while you are trying to use it.
<Machtin> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus <- i'm pretty sure i have xonar dx, but alsamixer says "AV200" - why's that?
<penguin42> Machtin: My guess is that a Xonar DS is a board/motherboard/marketing name for somethign which nhas an AV200 chip on wired in a particular way
<penguin42> sorry, DX
<Dink> hmm the other interesting part I don't think there was any updates to xserver-xorg-video-intel recently
<Machtin> penguin42: but, on that alsa-site i posted it says it has a av100-chip, not av200?
<penguin42> Machtin: Hmm so it does
<penguin42> Machtin: OK, I don't know the Asus/Xonar stuff, but  1) That page could just be wrong, 2) It's not too unusual for vendors to change stuff and keep the same marketing name
<Machtin> i see.
<Machtin> just thought it might be a lead on why my sound's b0rked.
<penguin42> If you see Crimsun around he's the sound guru
<Machtin> ah, nice to know :)
<eponym> I just installed 10.10 and I have the mouse sensitivity and acceleration cranked all the way down, but I'd like it even lower. It isn't too fast where it's at, but anything higher than the lowest setting is.
<penguin42> eponym: OK, I'd submit a bug against the setting thing that adjusts it, you might be able to fiddle in gconf to set it slower
<eponym> penguin42: thanks! where in gconf should I be looking?
<penguin42> eponym: Try /desktop/gnome/periphers/mouse
<penguin42> hmm htat's only really acceleration not base speed
<eponym> It's a Logitech bluetooth wireless mouse, if that's any help.
<penguin42> eponym: Well, I'd try tweaking the values in there - possibly keep that open while you've got the gui open you should see which value changes
<eponym> I see, the sensitivity setting is having no effect, but if the acceleration is higher than the lowest setting it is too fast. I'm seeing similar bug reports to this.
<eponym> If I make changes to my xorg.conf, what do I need to do to get them to take effect?
<Ian_corne> sudo service gdm restart should take care of it
<penguin42> restart X
<eponym> Right, thanks.
<voidmage> does anyone else have a problem with a window when they close it it reopens?
<voidmage> for me it's a nautilus window, for someone else it's thunderbird
<penguin42> voidmage: No, that's a bit weird
<voidmage> penguin42: any ideas? the window this is happening to me with was saved in a session save
<voidmage> and i forget how to remove it from my session save
<penguin42> well system->preferences->start up applications let you remove some stuff, but it's not really the same - for example it doesn't list the terminal that it's saved
<voidmage> i guess i could hand remove it from ~/.config/session-state...
<rblst> hello all
<voidmage> oh god that was not the best idea
<voidmage> now i have infinitely spawning nautilus processes
<rblst> does 10.10 have multitouch support for synaptic touchpads?
<rblst> if yes, can it be set up in 10.04 somehow?
<charlie-tca> rblst: I think it does, but not yet
<rblst> charlie-tca, cool, thanks
<jpds> BUGabundo: Fastest mirror close to Portugal?
<jpds> BUGabundo: Probably the Spanish ones.
<BUGabundo> done now
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> set up to use mirrors
<Daekdroom> I don't like using mirrors in development versions
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: then get out of here
<jpds> I do, they just work.
<BUGabundo> and when they don't, we blame jpds
<Daekdroom> Sometimes they lag behind too much
<Daekdroom> Specially because the development versions gets new packages everytime
<jpds> Daekdroom: Most of them are set to update every six hours, is that not enough for you?
<Daekdroom> jpds, it has proven to not be enough 2 or 3 times in the past, but every six hours sounds reasonable..
<jpds> Daekdroom: Ah, you're based in Brazil, there are two mirrors that update every 6 hours there. :)
<jpds> br.archive.u.c being one of them.
<tgpraveen> is it just me or do bubble notifications dont work well with empathy
<nanomad> which is the correct channel to help devs triage xorg bugs in maverick?
<kulight> any one managed to get compiz 0.9 working on 10.10?
<tgpraveen> is it just me or do bubble notifications dont work well with empathy
<penguin42> kulight: The question is normally related to exactly which graphics card/driver is used
<kulight> nvidia
<kulight> penguin42: 8600gt
<penguin42> kulight: So do you have the proprietary drivers installed (I'm an ATI user)
<kulight> penguin42: yes  i also got compiz to install but i get no effects at all (and no copositing) when rebooting to compiz 0.9
<kulight> also no windows decoration
<penguin42> do other 3d things work?
<penguin42> e.g. something simple like glxgears
<kulight> penguin42: no, screenlets stops working correctly
<penguin42> Sounds like the proprietary driver isn't that happy - can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> although as I say I'm not an Nvidian, maybe there is one around
<kulight> i removed compiz 0.9 so ill hve to find the correct log...
<penguin42> compiz won't make any difference to the Xorg.0.log
<kulight> penguin42:  when using compiz 8.6 evrything works
<penguin42> o hok, so it sounds like compiz is broke not the X server then
<kulight> penguin42: i got nothing i the logs
<kulight> penguin42: that was my line of thought
<penguin42> hey well, the maverick one is 0.86 isn't it?
<kulight> yes ill keep using it for now
<Dink> hmm yeah gnome-terminal is causing X to hang interesting. I just went 2 hours fine and once I opened up terminal and starting moving it around, typing etc BAM
<Dink> ls -lrt
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBoX:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux RooTBoX 2.6.35-19-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Sun Aug 29 06:34:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2797/screenshotdwk.png
<lotuspsychje> yow dupondje
<lotuspsychje> you should try maverick 64 bit mate
<Saguaro> I'm on 10.10 64-bit
<lotuspsychje> system halt@4sec
<lotuspsychje> yes me2
<lotuspsychje> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2797/screenshotdwk.png
<lotuspsychje> its all working
<lotuspsychje> flash, compiz, full effects
<pavpanchekha> help with lvm?
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Out of interest what's the system/graphics card/etc
<penguin42> that's very purple
<lotuspsychje> is there a terminal command for that pengiun42
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: What's up?
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Well I guessed you would know, lspci would be a start
<Saguaro> haha, that screenshot makes me realize I need higher resolution monitors
<Saguaro> running at 1440x900 sucks
<alex_mayorga> is Bug #581385 alive on Meerkat?
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: I'm trying to set up the beta with lvm
<penguin42> bug 581385
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/581385)
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: it fails into a busybox shell
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: LVM is not present in the busybox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 581385 in nouveau-firmware (Ubuntu) "nouveau doesn't work on a Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581385
<lotuspsychje> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: Hmm that sucks; was that from the alternate or main cd ?
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: main
<pavpanchekha> I installed from the live and then chrooted in to install lvm
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: it was a live CD, don't know if that changes things
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: So you did live, did the lvm yourself and then told it to just install ?
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: My lvm partitions were already set up
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: I installed lvm on the live
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: installed to lvm
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: that worked flawlessly
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: and then chrooted in to install the lvm2 package
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: Ah OK, hmm - you might try to update the initrd's and grub now you've installed the lvm package
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: update-initramfs -k all -u
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: uhuh
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: umm
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: It doesn't want to update initramfs on a read-only medium
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: the problem, perhaps?
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: Hmm hang on this is tricky, you're going to have to boot from the livecd, get lvm going and mount the root and boot filesystems (and proc and sys) and chroot into them and try and do that
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: One sec, I'll boot back into the live CD to test your command
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: does the GT 230M card work?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Don't know - I don't do Nvidia, but I think some people have had Nvidia working
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: thanks
<alex_mayorga> other horrific things that might happen?
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: My guess is that the suggested way to do lvm would be from the alternate CD, but I run a normal / and just use lvm for extras
<alex_mayorga> how can I setup X to fall back in case something goes awry?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: I'm not sure if it's fixed but with the closed nvidia drivers there was a thing you had to put an IgnoreABI in the xorg.conf to load the older drivers - that was a few weeks ago
<BUGabundo> anyone here ever installed crashplan? it can't find java in MM
<BUGabundo> guess it doesn't like openjdk-6-jre
<alex_mayorga> !crashplan
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Put a large paper bag over your head and DON'T PANIC
<lotuspsychje> lol
<penguin42> other than that, you could try asking here
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: :D
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: http://bcrashplan.com/
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: http://crashplan.com/
<BUGabundo> its a close source paid backup service
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: Sorry about leaving, I have only 1 internet connection for both the desktop I'm rescuing and the laptop I'm using [bleh]
<lotuspsychje> on a edu line :p
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: what was the command? `update-initramfs -k all -u`?
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: Yeh I think that has a chance
<pavpanchekha> alright
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: rebooting I go!
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: It worked, and you now have my infinite gratitude
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: Please leave an address or telephone number and our agents will ship it to you within 10-12 business days
<penguin42> hehe!
<sevenseeker> anyone have a ATI Radeon HD 4650 or that series and have it working with 10.10?
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: So just checking, your lvm partitions were there already, you installed and then chroot'ed in to add lvm packages?
<pavpanchekha> yep
<penguin42> sevenseeker: I have the HD4350 which I think uses the same drivers
<penguin42> pavpanchekha:Hmm, I'm trying to think whether it should have done the update-initramfs for you
<sevenseeker> penguin42, hello again :) are you using the latest fglrx or the radeon drivers?
<penguin42> sevenseeker: Radeon drivers plus the latest mesa from sarvatt/mesa ppa
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: When I chrooted in, I mount -o bind'd /proc, /dev, and /sys
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: So it might have detected that I was on read-only media
<sevenseeker> aha, that could be my problem then...
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: And refused to regenerate teh initramfs
<sevenseeker> no mesa
<penguin42> sevenseeker: I only put those in because other wise I get a load of weird flickering on 3d games
<lotuspsychje> sevenseeker my HD3200 ati worked by default, no alternate drivers
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: But didn't you have to chroot to get the lvm2 installed anyway?
<pavpanchekha> yes
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: If you run google earth or assaultcube do you get flickering?
<sevenseeker> penguin42, ahh... well when I mv my xorg.conf it reconfigures or attempts to, and hangs
<duffydack> sevenseeker, 4650, working.
<pavpanchekha> but as part of the apt-get, even though it might have wanted to update-initramfs, that would have failed
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: lemme go check
<penguin42> sevenseeker: I don't have an xorg.conf
<duffydack> sevenseeker, no xorg.conf, just works OOTB.
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: just update-initramfs failed (I tried that)
<penguin42> pavpanchekha: OK, the -u is update and the -k all does all kernels
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: somehow, the arguments you gave forced it to update it
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: uhuh
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: ok, hmm
<sevenseeker> duffydack: hmmm, I updated 3 days ago and have stayed current but I get errors, lemme pastebin them real quick (gotta transfer)
<pavpanchekha> penguin42: I'm offline for a sec again
 * penguin42 is going
<duffydack> sevenseeker,  you upgraded from lucid?  well, I dont know then, this is fresh.. I cant stand upgrades.. pff
 * penguin42 has to go and turn his brain off and watch some TV, other wise I won't sleep properly!
<sevenseeker> duffydack: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/261102/
<sevenseeker> duffydack: that is my next step
<sevenseeker> :(
<duffydack> you upgraded while using the fglrx driver though didnt you.
<sevenseeker> duffydack: yes, however I since purged it and installed the latest driver (by creating a maverick package from the binary installer from ati)
<duffydack> stick with free driver till fglrx becomes stable/packaged
<ChogyDan> hmmm, my upgrade is locked up
<sevenseeker> ok, not sure how to do that though... deleting xorg.conf and doing startx (or rebooting) causes a blank screen
<ChogyDan> missing window borders, any ideas?
<sevenseeker> that I can't ctrl-alt-F# to a term
<duffydack> ChogyDan, using compiz?
<ChogyDan> duffydack: I wasn't, but I can't really check
<duffydack> ChogyDan, I sometimes get booted into a desktop with no window controls/border, I have to reload compiz
<ChogyDan> duffydack: yeah, but this is happening mid -upgrade
<duffydack> happens in lucid as well.. that and another little bug they dont seem to wanna fix
<alex_mayorga> !modeset
<duffydack> Not sure then.  I stay away from upgrades.  not worth my time.
<lotuspsychje> coompiz never workd better for me
<ChogyDan> oh well, I don't think compiz is running: ps aux | grep compiz turned nothing
<duffydack> pgrep -l 'compiz'
<alex_mayorga> looks like I have a "gift" to pick video cards bug 576125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576125 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[RC410] Radeon X200m poor graphics performance with KMS+DRI" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576125
<ChogyDan> hah!  the problem was that there was a popup about grub and a device.map.  Metacity is crashed, so I couldn't click.  But I was able to use ctrl+c within the terminal window of upgrade manager...
<alex_mayorga> how many betas would happen?
<duffydack> 1
<BUGabundo> 2
<BUGabundo> 3
<BUGabundo> GO
<duffydack> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<alex_mayorga> let's see how the beta fares now
<duffydack> anyone thinking oct 10th wont be the release date.
<alex_mayorga> duffydack: it will be, SABDFL said so
<BUGabundo> ahaahh
<sevenseeker> alex_mayorga, what does the SA stand for?
<duffydack> I just dont want em to rush out something..
<duffydack> its a lot earlier on in the month than previous releases, is it not
<Daekdroom> duffydack, the point is not having to rename future versions if they delay them
<duffydack> 10.10.10 it is then :0
<alex_mayorga> duffydack: our dictator, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth#Involvement_in_Linux_and_FOSS
<duffydack> I guess there wont be any issues come release day, due to the gap between lucid-maverick isnt as wide as with karmic-lucid, in terms of tech
<duffydack> anyhoo.. Anyone else using empathy and it only displaying notification when you actually view the message thats waiting.
<lotuspsychje> yes duffydack same here
<lotuspsychje> new message pops up but no tray icon
<duffydack> erm.. with me its showing message in the message menu, and the contact list is flashing it, but when I view the message, its only then I get the indicator bubble displaying the message
<pavpanchekha> NVidia problems, who should I ask?
<pavpanchekha> I installed nvidia-current and now my monitor declares "Out of Range"
<pavpanchekha> Nvidia issues help, anyone?
<jpds> pavpanchekha: Try #ubuntu-x
<lotuspsychje> duffydack: disable 'show incomming messages in menu'
<alex_mayorga> pavpanchekha: what's the faulty card?
<duffydack> lotuspsychje, that makes it show the fancy onsceen bubble but also now shows me the window
<duffydack> the point of me wanting the message show in indicator style bubble is to not see the window until I want to
<lotuspsychje> lolµ
<duffydack> nevermind..  its fine in lucid.. and this is just  test install.
<ramburgsun> hi 2 all. I can not create a bootable flash Maverick beta and daily build. I tried ultraiso and Universal-USB-Installer and fix syslinux.cfg. What is the problem? sorry for my english
<yong> ramburgsun, unetbootin works for me to create maverick liveusb
<slipperychicken> <3 unetbootin
<duffydack> iso`s ftw
<ramburgsun> it should rename the isolinux-> syslinux manually?
<duffydack> gujin loader and a few partitions for each iso I cat over, all I use these days.,
<pavpanchekha> alex_mayorga: I have a 7600 GT
<pavpanchekha> alex_mayorga: At this point, if I could switch to a different driver, I'd be happy
<pavpanchekha> alex_mayorga: Alternatively, if I could figure out how to get xrandr to fix it
<alex_mayorga> pavpanchekha: what's the driver that doesn't work
<pavpanchekha> alex_mayorga: I just installed nvidia-current from the restricted driver manager
<pavpanchekha> alex_mayorga: how do I get the version?
<magicianlord> install it from synaptic
<magicianlord> and then run from root, "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<pavpanchekha> magicianlord: That worked!
<pavpanchekha> magicianlord: Thanks!
<magicianlord> sure
<alex_mayorga> pavpanchekha: can you summarize for me please? about to restart into 10.10 with nvidia card
<pavpanchekha> alex_mayorga: I did what magicianlord said (nvidia-xconfig) and it worked
<alex_mayorga> pavpanchekha: aptitude install first?
<magicianlord> it should be better documented.
<magicianlord> after nvidia drivers are installed (sudo apt-get install nvidia-current), you need to configure x (sudo nvidia-xconfig) and log out and back in.
<bjsnider> jockey installs the xorg.conf file for you in a way that's compatible with ubuntu
<bjsnider> i'm not as confident in nvidia-xconfig
<ramburgsun> I try with unetbootin. Startup endless reading flash (_8 (|)
<magicianlord> does it? then use that. from what i remembered, i had to run xconfig either way
<bjsnider> it's easy to check for the existence of xorg.conf and its contents before rebooting
<magicianlord> debian does document a manual way of configuring xorg.conf with nvidia
<alex_mayorga> well my dist-upgrade is done, final tips to try recovery if something goes awry?
<magicianlord> restoring xorg.conf
<magicianlord> is everyone enjoying maverick so far?
<Sir_Brizz> for the most part, yes
<duffydack> mostly.
<duffydack> bugs still, but it will be installed in place of lucid soon enough
<magicianlord> cool
<magicianlord> it's almost time for a reinvention of the desktop managers
<linkinx> I am following this bug, and deleting "ui" is not helping.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382)
<alex_mayorga> hello all!
<alex_mayorga> back up and running
<alex_mayorga> still no way to dismiss all notification from the green folder thingie?
<alex_mayorga> err, green envelope
<Salminen> Hello. I was guided to try 10.10 after 10.04 for some reason lacked the gfx drivers for my laptop. I did, but apparently i must have downloaded the wrong version since i have no GUI, just command line interface.
<Salminen> How can i change to the correct version now, using the command line?
<Salminen> (if i can)
<alex_mayorga> Salminen: what's your card
<Salminen> wish i could say, some sis graphics chip
<Salminen> esprimo mobile v5515
<Sir_Brizz> Salminen: you should be able to install ubuntu-desktop
<Salminen> hmm sorry for being such a noob but using which command?
<Salminen> sudo apt-get?
<Sir_Brizz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Salminen> thanks
<Salminen> i'll see if that works
<Salminen> ubuntu-desktop is already up-to-date
<Salminen> interesting
<Sir_Brizz> try sudo gdm restart
<Salminen> (for some reason it's in finnish, my translation might be lacking)
<Salminen> failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<Sir_Brizz> interesting
<Salminen> wish i was paying more attention when installing this
<Salminen> i used sudo update-manager -d in my 10.04 terminal and installed the 10.10 from there
<Salminen> im confused as to what i might have done wrong to install the incorrect version
<alex_mayorga> how borked is nvidia-current using jockey?
<Sir_Brizz> alex_mayorga: it worked for me
<Sir_Brizz> Salminen: try this
<Sir_Brizz> sudo aptitude update
<Sir_Brizz> then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<alex_mayorga> Sir_Brizz: thanks! What card?
<Sir_Brizz> 9200M
<splashote> hi, ambiance maverick-beta stopped workind, the configurator says it's not installed, there is a conflict with phase-themes, which i don't find as a package. what can i do?
<Salminen> 0 packages 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Salminen> so it ran a check and ended up doing nothing
<Sir_Brizz> is it checking the maverick repositories?
<Salminen> btw i tried to just use gdm, said something about connection not allowed in security policy
<Salminen> yeah it is
<Salminen> there's at least four option in grub about which ubuntu to run, could i just be running the wrong one?
<Salminen> (propably not)
<Sir_Brizz> it's possible
<Salminen> lol
<Salminen> and all this started from me wanting to upgrade my 9.04 to 10.04 while i was playing a game
<Salminen> damn fujitsu laptops
<Salminen> ooo
<Salminen> i found the GUI version i think
<Salminen> for some reason it was in the middle of multiple other options
<Salminen> well i quess that means it works
<Salminen> still no drivers for my gfx chip though
<Salminen> just flashing white and black on the screen, propably getting the pop-up about "low graphics mode" soon - i hope
<Salminen> i quess i'll have to format and reinstall older version, it worked fine in 9.04 and 9.10
<Sir_Brizz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245831
<Sir_Brizz> you might want to try something like that
<Salminen> lol
<Salminen> tried running recovery mode, instead of flashing balck and white i get blue, red, white and black
<Salminen> it's an improvement
<magicianlord> i wonder if qwebirc works on kindle then
<sevenseeker> duffydack: so I installed from scratch... video is beautiful now :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-05
<chrisjohnston> I've been getting this for a week when trying to upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/682242/   What should I do with it?
<jtaylor> chrisccoulson: can you do a dist-upgrade?
<jtaylor> chrisjohnston: ^
<chrisjohnston> jtaylor: that was dist-upgrade
<jtaylor> do you need ia32-libs? do you have multiarch enabled?
<chrisjohnston> dunno
<jtaylor>  echo foreign-architecture i386 | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<jtaylor> and apt-get update, then try again
<chrisjohnston> jtaylor: its upgrading.. thanks
<urlin2u> just reinstalled and got ubinty and the gnome shell running with the cube ah spinning in unity, yipee
<blsh0p> urlin u here?
<blsh0p> urlin2u
<urlin2u> yep which distro is it this is for 11.10?
<blsh0p> no, its natty nharwal
<blsh0p> but why is my install doing that?
<urlin2u> not sure and this is the wrong chanell #ubuntu is correct this command will confirm your distro   lsb_release -a
<blsh0p> dude its natty warwhall
<jo-erlend> can someone confirm for me that desktopcouch is broken in oneiric?
<urlin2u> jo-erlend, depends on the user I had unity broke with gonome shell working yeterday, today with a fresh install and the identical setup both work perfectly.
<jo-erlend> urlin2u, what exactly are you talking about? I'm talking about desktopcouch, not unity.
<urlin2u> never heard of desktop couch thought it was a misspelling, lots of dektop problems now , my bad
<jo-erlend> desktopcouch is a thing that enables users to have a CouchDB each.  CouchDB is usually run system-wide and uses a specific port, so only one instance can be run on a single system. Desktopcouch uses random ports and enables you to find the instance, log in, store things, etc. Really quite nice. Except that it doesn't work .)
<urlin2u> cool, thanks for the explanation. :D  will look at the web before I type in the future.
<urlin2u> I
<jo-erlend> hehe
<ElTimo> I've figured out that my laptop is overheating because Ubuntu is using the wrong fan.
<ElTimo> My vent is expelling cold air, but I can feel the heat through my keyboard.
<ElTimo> So my question is, how do I turn on the second fan?
<urlin2u> ElTimo, sounds blocked or broken, does it work on other OS's
<ElTimo> urlin2u: It works fine on Windows 7. I haven't really tried any other distributions since this is my main computer and it has Optimus.
<urlin2u> ElTimo, you might google your computer model and ubuntu, and fans to see if you get no answer here
<ElTimo> urlin2u: The ubuntu compatibility list says it's fully supported when preinstalled. Obviously, it wasn't preinstalled though.
<urlin2u> it's been years since I had to mess with fans and cooling stuff so I don't remember the apps.
<ElTimo> I'm assuming there's something to edit in /proc?
<urlin2u> here are some ubuntu forums threads tagged might be some answers there. http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=cooling+fan
<elslunko> Hello all. I have a strange issue in that I have an application installed but when I try to run it via terminal, it says it's not installed.
<urlin2u> elslunko, wha is the app
<urlin2u> what
<elslunko> rapid-photo-downloader
<elslunko> Just looked in /usr/bin and double clicking rapid-photo-downloader returned this
<elslunko> This link cannot be used, because its target "../share/rapid-photo-downloader/rapid-photo-downloader" doesn't exist.
<urlin2u> elslunko, how did you install it?
<ElTimo> urlin2u: Sorry I disappeared. Supernatural came on.
<elslunko> First time through the software center, then removed it and tried it through terminal
<urlin2u> elslunko, not sure but this may help http://damonlynch.net/rapid/documentation/
<urlin2u> ElTimo, lol tv eh.
<ElTimo> urlin2u: lol Can't get enough of that show. Anyway, I can't seem to find anything on the forums about my specific laptop.
<urlin2u> yeah
<urlin2u> i'm not sure really if it was me I would want actual temps t start with.
<urlin2u> to
<ElTimo> urlin2u: Yeah. I'll get on that tomorrow. I'll make a post about it on the forums and see what I come up with.
<ElTimo> urlin2u: The weird part is that on windows, the vent expels hot air like it's supposed to, but on ubuntu it blows out cold air. The keyboard is still hot.
<elslunko> Thank you urlin2u
<urlin2u> elslunko, your welcome was the link helpful?
<elslunko> urlin2u, Still looking it over
<urlin2u> elslunko, cool I have never used, it but google can be our mutual friend
<nomego> hey, is flash on 64 bit a known issue (unsolvable dependencies) ?
<micahg> nomego: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<nomego> cool, but I already had that in that file .. ?
<nomego> because I guess you don't meant I should remove it?
<roasted_> hello!
<gr8Q> I need to bridge my wireless card with my ethernet card how can i make it ?
<jo-erlend> gr8Q, what do you mean bridge? Do you want to share internet connection?
<gr8Q> yes sharing internet on the ethernet plug
<jo-erlend> gr8Q, that's very easy. Select the  brb
<gr8Q> lend: i dont follow you
<jo-erlend> gr8Q, sorry about that. Phone :)
<gr8Q> Do i need to edit any setting in a file ?
<jo-erlend> gr8Q, it's only a few clicks. Click the network icon and select Edit preferences, or what it says. I'm using Norwegian, but you'll find it. Select your wired interface, click edit. In the IPv4 Settings tab, select Method: shared with other computers. Done.
<gr8Q> jo: okay it took a while but it worked!
<gr8Q> jo: but im still facing something odd, DNS doesnt work at all ??
<gr8Q> anyone here can help me to get DNS forwarded or pass -thru
<rohdef> where do I find the package skype:i386 ?
<gr8Q> roh: did you try software centre
<rohdef> where do I find the package skype:i386 ? (I have tried using the package managers, yes)
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12139/does-ubuntu-support-usb-3-0 BlackAss
<BlackAss> Hello, I have a intensity pro and intensity shuttle, which never worked in Fedora 14,15,16. So i am thinking if "Ubuntu 11.10", will be able to recognize USB 3.0 or PCI cards? ( http://www.kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/blackmagic.png ) ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782330 BlackAss
<BlackAss> bazhang, thanks a lot it solves the Intensity Pro (PCI express). But can USB 3.0 work, i have that also.
<bazhang> BlackAss, see the post above, yep for usb 3.0 support, for quite a while now
<BlackAss> bazhang, excellent thank you i will install the USB 3.0 with latest Ubuntu and see how far it goes.
<bazhang> BlackAss, the latest stable I hope you mean, ie 11.04
<Lynoure> ktogias: no need to install usb 3.0, it comes with the kernel.
<Lynoure> oops
<Lynoure> BlackAss, I meant
<Lynoure> ktogias: sorry about the typo highlight
<bazhang> major tab fail :)
<Lynoure> bazhang: just used wrong hand, right finger, and right location :)
<BlackAss> bazhang, Intensity shuttle (USB 3.0) notes: http://www.blackmagic-design.com/media/11201/DeckLink_Linux_7.9.4.txt
<bazhang> Lynoure, hehe
<BlackAss> They are not supporting Ubuntu ? greater then 10.10?
<BlackAss> Lynoure, thanks i understand now, its fully compatible with USB 3.0. But my card maybe not.
<BlackAss> In there USB 3.0 readme file saying tested on: 	* Ubuntu 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, 10.10
<BlackAss> I am not sure 11.04 is supported? Because i had same issue in Fedora 14,15,16-alpha.
<BlackAss> This is also confusing me. I have a PC with miniPCI, there i have a miniPCI to USB 3.0 converter. In that converter i have Intensity shuttle. Will Ubuntu recognize all this mess to reach USB 3.0? (mostly pci express are native)
<hifi> miniPCI is a standard PCI bus so i shouldn't have any problems wit the PCI device
<hifi> the problem is is there a USB 3.0 driver that supports the controller on that miniPCI device
<ssargennto> anybody having problems with their volume slider graphic?
<qzio> ssargennto: i have glithces with the usage of the volume slider in the top right bar.
<ssargennto> qzio: same here, no matter what volume level i have my speakers set at it shows the slikder as full
<ssargennto> **slider
<qzio> oh, i dont have that...
<ssargennto> what is yours doing?
<qzio> if i press the volume thingie, and then try to switch the volumue, it closes, and I have to click the icon again, and then the slider is selected and i can change the volume.
<ssargennto> that also happens to me
<ssargennto> yeah... just playing with the slider a bit right there made my desktop freeze for a couple seconds and now the sound indicator cant be clicked or anything
<qzio> however, i have less glitches like this with 11.10 than any prior version
<rbasak> I have a mostly broken upgrade to oneiric. The packaging system thinks everything is fine, yet I have lots of things crashing, including apport-gtk. I think perhaps it's an undeclared dependency somewhere.
<rbasak> apport-gtk keeps crashing with "TypeError: glib.markup_escape_text() takes at most 1 argument (2 given)"
<Onlyodin> rbasak, I don't know if anyone else has suggested this already, but if you're having issues, find a bug to add yourself to or submit a new bug manually.
<rbasak> Onlyodin: thanks, I'm working my way through it. I seem to have about ten different issues. I suspect that they might be caused by one :-/
<rbasak> It doesn't help that apport itself is crashing :-/
<Onlyodin> yes, for me too. hence the suggestion to submit 'manually'
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/839464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839464 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in ui_present_crash : glib.markup_escape_text takes at most 1 argument 2 given " [Undecided,In progress]
<rohdef> where can I find skype:i386? The wiki instructs me to install it, but it seems it isn't present in my package manager
<jtaylor> do you have the natty partner repository enabled?
<jtaylor> + multiarch
<rohdef> not natty, but I have oneiric parter as far as I can see
<rohdef> and yup I have multiarch set up :)
<jtaylor> skype is not in oneiric partner yet
<rohdef> jtaylor, would it be in natty partner? That doesn't make sense, does it?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> partner gets added later in the cycle
<rohdef> ah ok
<rohdef> updating package lists, now lets see
<gnomie> interesting. firefox hides dash
<gnomie> @.@
<gnomie> wrong wording. more like firefox remains atop dash
<gnomie> i was kinda expecting dash to take precedence if invoked. i guess i should just get used to it. i just kinda fail to see the practical sense of apps covering the dash.
<gnomie> @.o
<gnomie> perhaps one could find file on dash and drag/drop to app window? then again, that would make some sense if the app is nautilus. /shrugs
<gnomie> it's a difficult choice
<gnomie> top or not to top
<gnomie> there are possible uses for topping the dash
<gnomie> gray area reached! o.@
<gnomie> am more biased toward having dash take precedence
<Onlyodin> Both unity and gnome-shell and broken for me now :(
<Onlyodin> unity has no titlebars and window borders, and gnome-shell has no panel or launcher.
<gnomie> Onlyodin: maybe you should try: unity --reset
<Onlyodin> I believe I have, but I can try that again if you think it will help...
<gnomie> heard that works for some values of borked
<gnomie> oh.. i see
<rohdef> how come aptitude be unable to properly handle multiarch?
<psalden> does anybody have some experience on how the current beta runs with fglrx drivers?
<gnomie> psalden: i have a radeon 5450 here running quite nicely. however, i'm not using the proprietary driver. thought i'd mention it anyway ;)
<psalden> heh alright :)
<psalden> yeah I'm running the opensource driver myself too, but just wondering
<billybigrigger> fglrx seems to be ok on my hd4200 M
<gnomie> mine is hd type as well..
<erkan^> gnomie, i see that ubuntu 11.10 is better than 11.04
<Gredeu> how stable is the beta 1 ?  i know that the beta release maps have changed since ages past does breakage happen
<jbicha> Gredeu: yes, beta 1 still has plenty of bugs
<Gredeu> wow
<Gredeu> is it September and release date is October 13th ?
<Onlyodin> Calendar Success.
<Gredeu> thank you
<Gredeu> its worth it
<Gredeu> sudo update-manager -d ?
<Onlyodin> Not today.
<Gredeu> ok..
<Onlyodin> My install is pretty stuffed at present
<Onlyodin> although I guess it could be just me.
<Andy80> a quick question: how do I change the keyboard layout in Oneiric? I've installed my system in english, but I want the keyboard in italian. I'm testing a live image and I cannot find how to configure it
<hacked_kernel> I'm using   "Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM" and Ubuntu 11.10 Beta,   how can I always keep the window controls buttons visible not when hovering??
<popey> Andy80: press the super (windows) key to open the dash, and type 'keyboard'
<popey> Andy80: one of the tabs in the dialog is 'Layout'
<Andy80> popey: I'm sorry, but "Keyboard" settings doesn't have layout anymore :\
<Andy80> wait wait...
<Onlyodin> metacity --replace gives me Window Titlebar and Borders, but no panels.  gnome-shell --replace crashes, and unity --replace gives me a launcher and top panel, but window borders/titlebars disappear.
<Andy80> popey: you mean "Keyboard Layout" application? It's available on Oneiric I installed on my virtual machine, but it's not available on live image
<popey> eh
<popey> Andy80: click the off button and go to system settings?
<popey> (top right)
<Andy80> popey: same thing.... it's available on Oneiric installed on my virtual machine, but it's not available on the beta1 LIVE image that I'm testing on a real laptop...
<Stanley00> Onlyodin: maybe you may need to purge all the config file in your home folder
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  just hold on..someone will get to you :)
<Andy80> popey: I can do a screenshot if you don't belive me :D
<Andy80> I try to submit this as a "bug"
<Andy80> but I don't know which package to target..
<popey> gnome-system-settings I guess
<Gredeu> is oneiric truely multiarch with ia32-libs ?
<Andy80> popey: nice :)
<Gredeu> wow
<Gredeu> np
<jbicha> Andy80: it's not really a bug any more as that was fixed after Beta 1
<Gredeu> that was an awesome move
<jbicha> Andy80: bug 834523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834523 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834523
<Andy80> jbicha: oh nice! Sorry if I didn't think to upgrade the Beta1, but I was just testing the Beta1 live image, for the laptop testing team :) I'll try in a different way then
<vega-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/ ... uh, unity really ready for the masses?
<Andy80> vega-: I don't think so
<vega-> yea.. me neither
<Andy80> vega-: LTS versions are ready for the masses
<Andy80> vega-: all the other versions are for power users, developers ecc.... :)
<Andy80> vega-: but this is just my opinion...
<jbicha> vega-: everything reasonably complex has bugs: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=product%3A%22gnome-panel%22
<jbicha> you should look at Firefox's bug tracker...
<Onlyodin> Stanley00, any idea which config files or directories? ~/.gconf?
<Stanley00> Onlyodin: try .config* .compiz* .gconf .gnome*
<Gredeu> ubuntu works very well with modern hd web cams.
<Stanley00> Onlyodin: and .dbus
<hacked_kernel> is it possible to use the Gnome Shell notification way in Unity?
<Gredeu> is bug reporting function working on beta 1 linked to launchpad account ?
<Pretto> does anybody noticed  that sound notification is not working anymore? now it not show volume percentage like before
<Pretto> when you increase or decrease it shows the bar always full, and I dont know where is the correct package to file a bug for it
<Onlyodin> Stanley00, Thanks, that worked.  Didn't need to do .dbus though.
<Stanley00> Onlyodin: Congrats! I just list .dbus for sure, ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SMJ> are people having problems with nvidia-current?
<IdleOne> confirmation needed please https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/839675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839675 in checkbox "Gdk.color_parse error in oneiric" [Critical,Confirmed]
<IdleOne> well it is confirmed
<IdleOne> anyway.
<SMJ> 1) I switch to nvidia-current with the restricted driver tool and reboot: no effect, no GLX.  2) I switch to nvidia-current with nvidia-xconfig and reboot: no X.
<BluesKaj> SMJ, some ppl have to use nomodeset beside quiet splash in grub
<SMJ> NVIDIA driver never used to work with framebuffer things... I have been suspecting libdrm-nouveau1a for this
<SMJ> I'll try nomodeset
<BluesKaj> SMJ, that whay I had to do after installing nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> what
<knightstalker> Just filed another bug,I <3 filing bugs,lol :p
<knightstalker> btw,any reason to use Propriety Graphic driver when nv driver(The default one) is running unity perfectly?
<knightstalker> Any one using Ubuntu One over here?
<knightstalker> I receive 'Value could not be retrieved. (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.'))' after installing what it instructs me to install for additional sync options
<falstaff> Hello, trying to use nouveau driver with libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, but I have no 3d at all... do I have to activate that somehow (other than installing this package?).
<pooltable> hi i am testing lubuntu 11.10 i just installed firefox but in is on the beta version 7.0 i want 6.0.1 installed how do i downdrage change it ???
<jtaylor> download the deb from launchpad (is in natty)
<jtaylor> but if you don't want beta versions, don't use oneiric
<matte> hello
<knightstalker> Hey matte
<matte> not much happening here
<matte> oo someone said something
<knightstalker> Not at the moment :(
<knightstalker> Yeah,I did ;D
<matte> i am looking for some support lol
<matte> but i guess they are busy codeing lol
<knightstalker> want to try the bug I found one more and then ask here if someone can reproduce it
<knightstalker> you could ask,someone might answer :p
<matte> yeah true
<matte> i only have problem with my flash playing to fast and my sound working when i test it, but not in skype
<matte> probably very minor problems but all the same annoying
<knightstalker> never tried skype
<knightstalker> I hate the linux edition,I hate their android edition,so I forgot about skype :p
<matte> hehe
<matte> i use skype cause it's free and it usally works
<knightstalker> ^.^ It does,I use Google Talk and Fring =)
<knightstalker> matte,btw,the flash was always pain in ubuntu :p
<matte> ugh, but why
<knightstalker> Not sure,but the Adobe Flash Plugin 10 in Software Center worked better then Adobe Flash Plugin for me
<Mamarok> that£s not related to Ubuntu BTW, it's the Flash adaptation to Liux in general, 64bit in particular
<matte> yeah that's what i thought
<matte> so does that mean it'll never work
<knightstalker> It does work
<matte> yeah, but work correctly lol
<knightstalker> :p
<Mamarok> it does work fine here, just causers a lot of CPU load
<Mamarok> -r
<matte> really? mine just plays the video extremtly fast
<knightstalker> It got better actually,my graphic got messed up before,new versions magically fixed that
<lcb> Hi. after an unsuccessfull "loading of additional drivers", not getting up to the login dialog in my Kubuntu, i tried to 'aticonf --initial'(no results), then removed fglrx and reinstalled (no results), then dpkg-reconfigure fglrx and still i can't get the system to go to the login dialog. my ~/.xsession-errors "says" "run-parts: failed *** /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx: No such file or directory" and indeed doesn't exist. I pastedbin some additional info:
<lcb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682681/ . Could you please help me with this.
<knightstalker> matte,Works normally here
<matte> hmm weird
<knightstalker> Hmm,Unity indicator(which will be triggered when for example you are copying something)will not move or progress while copy is being done,is that affecting you as well?
<matte> i have a small issue thou, i want my applications to show like a taskbar
<lcb> btw, i'm running in live media mode, on the same machine...
<matte> umm
<matte> me or lcb ?
<knightstalker> you as in everyone in this channel :p
<matte> hehe
<matte> i don't know, i haven't gotten to that yet
<matte> but i think it's far down the list of things to fix lol
<knightstalker> Yeah
<knightstalker> but I also like to report them :P
<matte> yeah :)
<matte> is there a gui that you can easilly mount dics and such?
<nomego> how can I verify that the open source radeon kms is on in oneiric?
<knightstalker> matte,you cant mount using nautilus?
<matte> no idea, i never used it
<cwillu_at_work> anyone know offhand what's the state of grub2 re: booting from btrfs without separate boot?
 * cwillu_at_work is well aware of "don't use btrfs, it eats small children"
 * cwillu_at_work munches on a childs arm
<cwillu_at_work> (specifically, grub2 as it exists in oneiric :p)
<bjsnider> now, would that be veal?
<cwillu_at_work> bjsnider, tastes like... gristly pork
<photon> in the upcoming 12.04 LTS release, will I be able to uninstall Unity completely and install GNOME instead?
<jacobw> photon: you can do that now
<gnomie> photon needs install package sarcasm which does not exist in oneiric
<photon> jacobw: I know, I'm just asking if that will be possible in the next LTS. I prefer GNOME, but I'm not sure if it will still be available in the repos or if uninstalling Unity will break anything.
<cwillu_at_work> photon, you might want to clarify if you mean the classic desktop or gnome 3
<jacobw> a) unity is gnome, b) gnome-shell will be in the repositories just like every other major desktop environment/shell is
<knightstalker> ^true
<gnomie> that's still out of the scope of ubuntu+1..
<photon> ok.
<gnomie> it will be when we get there.. for now, 11.10
<thebishop> hello, I'm interested in the new "Orchestra" feature.  I know it's not the primary use, but can Orchestra be used as a Proxmox "private cloud" replacement as well?
<thebishop> the built-in cache and monitoring would be very nice to have along with the normal virtualization services
<SMJ> thanks, nomodeset worked
<SMJ> now, I can't seem to use my USB DVB-T stick
 * SMJ rephrases
<SMJ> now it seems I can't use my USB DVB-T stick
<SMJ> in Gentoo I had to download some piece of firmware to be included in the kernel
<SMJ> in Ubuntu it has usually worked without
<SMJ> is there some package which includes the proper modules?
<SMJ> so I can check whether I have it installed...
<BluesKaj> v4linux?
<jacobw> do you still have access to the installation in which it worked?
<SMJ> how would that be useful? no.
 * SMJ reorders
<SMJ> no. would that be useful?
<BluesKaj> dvbtune even
<jacobw> oldbox# dpkg -l > foo; scp foo you@newbox; newbox# dpkg -l > bar; diff foo bar
<bjsnider> SMJ, prefer that you speak in reverse time magazine sentences, i would
<SMJ> the problem with using premature software is not knowing when the hardware is broken
<BluesKaj> SMJ, install v4l-dvb for starters
<SMJ> ok
<BluesKaj> what playback app do you use ..I had to use mplayer/mencoder to get mine to work ...it's an avermedia
<SMJ> BluesKaj: where is v4l-dvb? I don't see any in the default repositories
<SMJ> BluesKaj: I've used VLC and tuned manually, I don't watch so much TV
<BluesKaj> SMJ, good , I couldn't get mine to work on vc ...seems v4l-dvb is no longer available
<BluesKaj> vlc
<BluesKaj>  I haven't tried the usb dvb stick lately
<mongy> this is new to me, never seen this before. I have an ati 4650hd and in jockey there are 2 drivers to choose from. "Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators" and "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX driver". the latter is the one I always see, and use, so what is the other?
<gnomie> first might be referring to the open source one , mongy
<mongy> but isnt that the one I am using automatically?
<gnomie> if you have never activated fglrx , then yes
<mongy> I know its enabled because compiz works, and the boot splash is nice.  just wondered what that "amd" driver was all about.
<gnomie> amd owns ati .. all radeon cards are amd radeon since last year i think
<mongy> to me, they both are the same thing, from the description.
<SMJ> http://goo.gl/i4Pr7 http://goo.gl/3lvLl
<gnomie> furthermore, i have effects active without fglrx, fyi
<gnomie> so, you might think you are running the proprietary .. but effects works under the opensource one too
<mongy> I never said I was running the fglrx
<mongy> I said, I know the opensource driver in in use because of plymouth and compiz works
<gnomie> not arguing that at all.. just commenting
<gnomie> :)
<mongy> well thats what I meant.  Im still lost to what the difference is between those 2 drivers.
<gnomie> so, what you think is that both listed drivers are proprietary..? i think you're confusing yourself and me now
<mongy> well they are both labelled as proprietary
<gnomie> give me the command you used to dig that info ..
<thotz> hello i get black stripes when i close firefox in oneiric
<mongy> http://i.imgur.com/SKxwj.png   http://i.imgur.com/ORP42.png
<mongy> fglrx I know and use (but not in 11.10, yet)
<mongy> the other, well its down as 3d, and amd, well so is fglrx
<mongy> Im confused.
<thotz> ok thanks
<mongy> bbiab
<gnomie> top one is wifi driver, next one down is opensource driver, and bottom one is proprietary.. but you're right, one of the VIDEO ones should be active and it's not showing up as such
<gnomie> but default is the opensource one regardless
<gnomie> so its a jockey bug
<gnomie> mongy: i just checked my 'additional drivers' and now i see what you speak of. they are both listed as proprietary and none of them are active anyway..
<mongy> I see.  ok thanks for clearing it up
<gnomie> then again, the opensource one is not going to be listed in there because it is not 'extra'
<gnomie> why there are two proprietary ones available is kinda odd indeed
<BluesKaj> the nvidia jockey doesn't recall which driver is in use ...been like that for a while now . but as long as the driver works , I guess the fixers are busy with more imporant stuff
<gnomie> i guess that's a correct assumption
<gnomie> it be funny it is just about the whole rebranding issue and it's the exact same driver anyway
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<escott> has anyone chased down the cause of gnome-shell crashes that started about a week ago (basically with the beta release)
<Q-FUNK> re
<Q-FUNK> which firefox 4 component was it again that installed the mozilla crash reporter plugin back during natty development?
<micahg> Q-FUNK: the crash reporter in in all Firefox stable releases now
<Q-FUNK> that crash reporter is hasardous for the hardware.  it prevents laptops from going into sleep/hibernation if FF crashes during the preparation to freeze/hibernate.
<micahg> Q-FUNK: sounds like a bug, it shouldn't prevent anything like that
<Q-FUNK> it indeed is a bug, but against what do I report it?
<micahg> Q-FUNK: firefox
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> thanks
<micahg> Q-FUNK: it'll get reassigned if it's wrong
<Q-FUNK> fair enough :)
<Q-FUNK> bug #842127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842127 in firefox (Ubuntu) "mozilla crash reporter prevents laptop from going into freeze/hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842127
<mongy> installing audacious on 64bit makes it wanna remove my zsnes:i386 installation.  any workaround to keep both
<micahg> sounds like something isn't multiarched properly
<jtaylor> probably not, some dependency of both is probably not multiarch coinstallable
<jtaylor> maybe it helps if you don't install recommends
<mongy> --no-install-recommends right?
<jtaylor> maybe also install audacious:i386 although probably not all its depends are multiarched :7
<mongy> just waiting for my slower than slow nightly internet to finish.
<mongy> update
<mongy> could I just install ia32libs ?
<jtaylor> possibly
<micahg> audacious doesn't need it
<mongy> rather than have all these :386 packages and being a nuisance
<jtaylor> nwithout recommends does not help
<mongy> no recommends still wants to remove zsnes and other 386 packages
<micahg> mongy: ia32-libs won't help since zsnes is an i386 package
<mongy> i'll leave audacious for now then
<basso> dang
<basso> i cant install skype :(
<basso> err no
<basso> i cant run skype
<basso> why must the world be so evil :(
<bjsnider> star it from the console and it will tell you why
<ior3k> basso, are you sure it's not running? Mine currently doesn't show the notification icon, but it's there
<ior3k> try ps ax | grep skype
<basso> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> yeah so install libxss1
<jtaylor> enable multiarch and install skype:i386
<Sanvean> is beta 1 i assume ok for normal desktop use ?  not too bad with bugs that it drags you down ?
<Sanvean> word processor, irc, chromium-browser, music, audiobooks, etc
<jtaylor> not recommended for production
<Sanvean> thanks
<cwillu_at_work> the version numbers change, the people asking silly questions stay the same :)
<cwillu_at_work> Sanvean, nobody will have any sympathy if it eats your masters thesis
<Sanvean> newbies are always silly :)
<Sanvean> thanks for that tip
<antihero> Godddaaaaamn
<antihero> ubuntu isn't recognising my soundcards again
<antihero> it seems to be fairly random, sometimes it does on reboot
<antihero> mostly it doesn't
<antihero> Seems to be an alsa problem, as aplay -l does not see them
<urlin2u> A fresh install fixed many of the problems, the fresh s identical to the install that was problematic.
<urlin2u> for me anyway.
<antihero> hmm
<antihero> sudo aplay -l sees them
<antihero> aplay -l does not
<antihero> its as if my user doesnt have access
<antihero> but this is insane
<BluesKaj> antihero, which card does alsamixer list ?
<basso> oh my god
<basso> the system is reporting a problem
<basso> "System program problem detected"
<basso> and i report the problem
<basso> and i pop up again
<basso> and again
<basso> and again
<imark> using oneiric?
<mongy> same here
<mongy> I leave it alone, it stays there
<RRRRube> Yeah, I'm getting that too. It's really annoying.
<sergio91pt> use apport-cli, its the only way
<sergio91pt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/839464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839464 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in ui_present_crash : glib.markup_escape_text takes at most 1 argument 2 given " [Undecided,In progress]
<RRRRube> Thanks for that sergio91pt, it seems to have helped.
<tjoy> I want to install a headless server, which installation media should I download?
<Sanvean> is proposed repo never safe to update ?
<urlin2u> Sanvean, not really supported, and not a god idea really, unless you wany chances of breakage in a development.
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<micahg> urlin2u: -proposed isn't for the devel release
<micahg> *isn't open
<urlin2u> micahg, that is what I said.
<Sanvean> thank you urlin2u
<Exodus> Hi, anyone using gnome-shell currently? I'd like to confirm a bug
<ssargennto> anybody having problems with their volume slider graphic?
<ssargennto> no matter what volume level i have my speakers set at it shows the slider as full
<Exodus> ssargennto, as in it not moving?
<Exodus> ssargennto, yeah, me
<Exodus> ssargennto, I'm actually looking to see if it's reported
<ssargennto> Exodus: good to know I'm not the only one
<Exodus> ssargennto, this happens in gnome-shell for me, is this happening to you in Unity?
<ssargennto> Exodus: yup, currently using unity
<Sanvean> gnome-shell !  gross !
<Exodus> O RLY
<Sanvean> :)
<Sanvean> np
<ssargennto> i cant get gnome shell to display correctly yet :)
<Sanvean> i like unity
<Exodus> There's a saying in my language
<Exodus> Entre gustos y colores no han escrito los autores
<Sanvean> here we go, your break another heart, your gonna tell another lie.
<Sanvean> good for you
<Exodus> Rough translation is between tastes and colours there hasn't been written authors
<Sanvean> i've been in court all day.  patch through from home.  and other resources that are very reliable
<Exodus> ssargennto, my gnome-shell currently crashes and leaves this menu on top that belongs to nautilus
<jbicha> Oneiric's GNOME Shell is a slightly older version, I think once the newer 3.1.90 or 3.1.91 gets in, it will be smoother
<Exodus> ssargennto, I reported this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/841399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841399 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell segfault error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2918.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> GNOME Shell has a lot of dependencies though so it's not immediate
<Sanvean> cheese saved my life.  not literally.  saved me from pain.  inspiration is a great thing, so are is medication :)  yay for ubuntu it was more than sufficient
<Sanvean> sorry for offtopic.  ubuntu also grew me a brain though.
<RRRRube> Exodus, I've been getting this too. I've actually switched back to Unity, because Gnome Shell was becoming unusable for me. I'm going to mark your bug as affecting me too.
<astraljava> It's possible. Just as likely as is medication, though.
<Exodus> RRRRube, Yeah, this is me, typing from Unity hehe
<RRRRube> Exodus, It's always nice to know you're not the only one :)
<Exodus> RRRRube, I actually like gnome-shell a lot more than Unity for a couple of reasons like the activities screen and the fact that I do not like the menu on top like OS X
 * Exodus hides from the Unity Developers until they make the gobal menu go away or give it an option to disable
<Exodus> RRRRube, can you comment on my bug so it can get coverage
<RRRRube> Exodus, I love it. As soon as I started using it, I knew I wasn't going back to Unity. Well, except when it breaks!
<RRRRube> Exodus, Yeah, I'm just about to
<Exodus> RRRRube, I was actually opening a terminal to open gnome-shell again after it crashed just to keep using it
<Exodus> changing between windows through the Activities feels rather smooth and I've stopped alt tabbing cause of it
<RRRRube> Exodus, I was doing that too. I kept trying to restart it, and sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. Logging out and logging in again didn't always fix the prob either. A restart was required.
<jbicha> Exodus: you should be able to just uninstall indicator-appmenu to get rid of the global menu
<Exodus> RRRRube, last thing I was doing when it became incredibly unusable was restarting X through: sudo service lightdm restart
<Exodus> jbicha, thanks, I'll give it a try. I'm a photographer and process my RAW files with GIMP and the global menu is hell with gimp having lots of windows
<Exodus> Click a brush and you loss the menu cause you're in the brush window and the menu was on the image window heh, very annoying.
<Exodus> Gimp 2.7.3 has the single window thing so that should be less annoying for gimp users who like Unity.
<RRRRube> Exodus, I hadn't tried restarting X. I had thought logging out and back in again would cure it (plus that was the only think I could actually do, everything else had crashed. Couldn't even get a terminal to launch) It seemed to start yesterday for me, I tried to open Calibre (the ebook software) and the whole system kinda went belly-up.
<jbicha> maybe gimp 2.8 will be in Perky Penguin or Porky Pig or whatever...
<Exodus> RRRRube, hehe, what an annoying occurance. Well I did this. Ctrl Alt F1, entered my login information. sudo service lightdm restart. That pretty much kills Xorg, gnome, w/e is up graphically and I can give it another try.
<jbicha> a workaround for GNOME Shell is to use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to a virtual terminal, DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-shell --replace
<jbicha> then switch back using Ctrl+Alt+F7 and hope it works, unfortunately sometimes it takes several tries
<jbicha> the --replace is even unnecessary since gnome-shell has crashed
<Exodus> jbicha, yeah, I was actually trying something like that. I think I was passing display as the gnome-shell parameter '-d' but didn't remember the display terminology, wrote 0:0 but didn't get me anything
<Exodus> jbicha, is it ":0.0"' ?
<RRRRube> Exodus, Well, if I'm still having problems tomorrow, I'll give that a try. I'm off to type my bug report now :)
<Exodus> :0.0  <--- that?
<jbicha> Exodus: yes
<Exodus> RRRRube, I've been updating my sources until I see a gobject update or gnome-shell update
<Exodus> In my bug report I noted down it had something to do with libgobject
<urlin2u> pejorative penguin
<Exodus> I need a mix between Unity and gnome-shell
<RRRRube> Exodus, I did download all updates earlier tonight and restarted, but no joy.
<Exodus> RRRRube, haha yeah me too, did exactly that.
<Exodus> Even updated 15min ago hoping for a gnome-shell or libgobject update but all I got was mono stuff ¬¬
<astraljava> Imagine all that disappointment... in... stereo...
<Pretto> any moto here that could help about Bug 836601?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836601 in Nautilus Image Manipulator "Menu not showing in Nautilus after installation " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836601
<hacked_kernel> I installed gnome-shell-extensions from PPA but how can I use it, I installed theme and some others, where can i find and use these extensions?
<urlin2u> hacked_kernel, This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM"\ did you read this "
<jbicha> hacked_kernel: you can try Alt+F2, lg but the easier way is to install gnome-tweak-tool
<hacked_kernel> I have the gnome-tweak-tool but in the shell theme sections its disabled,  "couldn't list shell extensions"
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-06
<hacked_kernel> jbicha, urlin2u , what do you think?
<urlin2u> hacked_kernel, trying to max out a development may be dangerous, clone it first.
<devcalais> When I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 - will I be able to keep all my files/settings/applications/everything?
<devcalais> Is it just a straight dvd-in-dvd-out upgrade?
<urlin2u> devcalais, always backup before you do anything especially upgrades.
<jbicha> devcalais: you don't need to use a dvd to upgrade. Backup your important data but you should be able to keep your settings,etc.
<Onlyodin> Dependency issues today?
<jbicha> Onlyodin: there's always transitions in the development release, just don't dist-upgrade or partial upgrade and you'll be fine :_)
<Daekdroom> Why not dist-upgrade?
<Daekdroom> I like doing dist-upgrades as long as they don't try to remove my whole system.
<robin0800> Onlyodin, safe-upgrade is my favourite
<astraljava> Awww c'mon, where's the fun in that?!
<jbicha> haha
<tjoy> I want to install a headless server, which installation media should I download?
<tjoy> found it
<astraljava> Fox News seem to be pretty brainless, for sure.
<tjoy> it's worse, astraljava, they're not stupid, they're evil.
<micahg> astraljava: wrong channel?
<astraljava> micahg: Granted. Sorry about that.
<tjoy> so.
<tjoy> how does oneiric handle multipath disks?
<tjoy> probably about as well as debian...
<tjoy> given the alternate installer
<Exodus> So, Unity shows the new software-center icon but gnome-shell doesn't
<Exodus> I must find out why
<princej88> Hey guys, I installed 11.10 beta on my netbook and I selected the GDM login screen during the upgrade. How would I now switch to the lightDM screen?
<asasdkasd> hello
<Daekdroom> princej88, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<princej88> Thanks. Let me try that
<princej88> I think that worked. I'll go back to the login screen and find out.
<Krenair> Will gnome-session-fallback still be in the repos when 11.10 is released?
<ssargennto> is it safe to enable the ppas and software sources that were disabled during the upgrade or will i need to find new ppas of these projects for oneiric?
<robin0800> ssargennto, if your lucky you can edit the sources and change natty to oneiric
<micahg> robin0800: that should be automatically done
<micahg> ssargennto: just keep in mind that not everyone has built for oneiric yet
<ssargennto> makes sense, so basically its up to the project to have an oneiric ppa?
<ssargennto> and just to clarify the natty ones wont work with oneiric?
<micahg> ssargennto: they might, depends on which other packages are needed
<ssargennto> micahg: gotcha.
<robin0800> ssargennto, yes and if there is not one you can revert back to natty which may or may not work in oneiric
<ssargennto> robin0800: thank you, time to go check on all of those. thanks to both of you
<ethana2> so, I opened Jockey-gtk again today, and it shows 5 different drivers for my nVidia gpu
<ethana2> are things stable enough at this point that using a binary nVidia driver is a good idea?
<ethana2> last time I tried to use one, I screwed over my whole X situation so badly I ended up reinstalling
 * ethana2 installs [reccomended] option
<nomego> so what's the proper way to add a timeout to the grub menu?
<ssargennto> is the current login screen supposed to be aligned to the left?
<ssargennto> mine is still centered. i updated the lightdm and unity-greeter packages
<ssargennto> is the current login screen supposed to be aligned to the left or center?
<bullgard4_> ssargennto: I am using GNOM  3, and in GNOME 3 it is aligned to the center.
<BlackAss> I installed latest Ubuntu 11.04. And pull my all hair out to make Blackmagic intensity pro pci card compatible, it failed and it failed. I contact there support and they mention Intensity pro is supported to the latest version of Ubuntu 10.10.
<BlackAss> Why 10.10 will work but not 11.04? Is there no possibility from Ubuntu?
<bullgard4_> BlackAss: Wrong channel.
<almoxarife> anyone else having an issue with the wallpaper on nautilus file manager?
<BlackAss> bullgard4_, i am using 11.04 and Intensity pro pci express card does not work. Is this wrong channel to ask about 11.04?
<BlackAss> Does this work with latest Ubuntu? e.g: http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/GUI/translucent_shaped_windows/
<knightstalker> BlackAss,here is for Ubuntu 11.10
<BlackAss> knightstalker, i am latest and greatest always. yes please 11.10 does this works now? e.g: http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/GUI/translucent_shaped_windows/
<TeTeT> just stumbled over bug 839744 during an upgrade, any work around?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839744 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "package libglib2.0-0 2.29.16-0ubuntu3 [modified: usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-0/changelog.Debian.gz] failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: './usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-0/changelog.Debian.gz' is different from the same file on the system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839744
<TeTeT> I'm a bit puzzled that it installs the 32 bit version of libglib2 on a 64 bit system
<jtaylor> TeTeT: why is your changelog modified?
<TeTeT> jtaylor: it isn't, at least not by me.
<jtaylor> reinstalling it should reset your modifications and allow upgrading
<jtaylor> apt-get install --reinstall
<TeTeT> I'll give it a try
<knightstalker> Novell Moonlight can not be installed because its not compatible with FireFox 7.0
<nomego> is there a ppa for 3.1-rc kernels?
<urlin2u> http://www.kernel.org/
<hifi> nomego: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ direct download .deb
<nomego> hifi, thanks
<TeTeT> jtaylor: reinstalling won't work because of the unresolved dependencies. It looks to me like a multi arch problem, there's already glib2.0 for amd64 installed on my system, and something draws in the 32bit version
<urlin2u> knightstalker, nightly tester tools add on might fix that, hard to say.
<jtaylor> TeTeT: is multiarch enabled?
<TeTeT> jtaylor: yes, by default comes with the upgrade
<jtaylor> it does?
<jtaylor> thats new then
<TeTeT> jtaylor: think it changed with beta1. I'll disable it and see if it cleans the problem
<jtaylor> that won't
<TeTeT> jtaylor: well, at least it allows me now to use apt again
<knightstalker> If you upgraded to beta1 and you didn't fresh install on Alpha3 then its still disabled
<knightstalker> but if you fresh installed beta1 then its enabled already
<knightstalker> or atleast thats what it says on Release Notes
<rigved> Stanley00: hi. you helped me the other day. i was able to reproduce the problem. when i click on preferences in ccsm, unity crashes.
<rigved> the only way to recover is to delete .gnome and other folders...
<rigved> i will file a bug
<amitrana> Hi, how do I add/use invest-applet in ubuntu 11.10?
<amitrana> I cant find it using synaptic-manager
<diverse_izzue> ah, so many bugs
<rigved> my microphone is not working on the latest beta. alsamixer does not show the mic. it worked perfectly on lucid earlier. can anyone help?
<ssargennto> i've been given conflicting answers on this.. is the login screen supposed to be aligned to the left or center? can anybody confirm for sure?
<jtaylor> its left for me
<jtaylor> with my right monitor black
<ssargennto> i see, mine is still aligned center. after I was told earlier it should be aligned left I reinstalled the lightdm package and unity-greeter package but is still aligned to center position
<ssargennto> jtaylor: any idea how to fix it?
<jtaylor> no
<knightstalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/842519
<knightstalker> ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842519 in unity (Ubuntu) "When Touchpad is disabled,Graphical info will report its enabled,and vice versa" [Undecided,New]
<hacked_kernel> I'm unable to change the Gnome shell theme, tried the tweak tool i'm able to change the GTK theme but not the window, and the shell theme is disabled in the tweak tool
<hacked_kernel> I installed the gnome shell theme extension but it didn't show up
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gnomie> havent seen an update in 3 days. update-notifier fail
<BluesKaj> just use apt-get update, in the terminal
<gnomie> BluesKaj: besides the point
<BluesKaj> gnomie, if you must use a buggy gui then do so :)
<gnomie> expected behaviour: system should notify user of new updates
<gnomie> simple.
<BluesKaj> I don't expect much from notfiers...
<BluesKaj> gnomie, especially one's in a beta OS
<gnomie> i AM going to have to update manually now anyway.. am sure it won't fix itself
<gnomie> duh
<knightstalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/842519 <- Weird how Gnome-shell detects touchpad enable/disable better :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842519 in unity (Ubuntu) "When Touchpad is disabled,Graphical info will report its enabled,and vice versa" [Undecided,New]
<gnomie> although, i already heard todays update is breaking stuff royally for some.. sigh
<knightstalker> wasn't unity based on gnome?
<BluesKaj> gnomie, breaking what ?
<gnomie> BluesKaj: you're a kubuntu guy, aren't you?
<knightstalker> I have my ubuntu 11.10 updated,nothing is broken,except some crash reports which only occurred after update and gone after restart
<knightstalker> if thats what you are referring to
 * gnomie crosses fingers
<BluesKaj> gnomie, yes
<gnomie> knightstalker: my system here has been pretty stable. found only 3 bugs, two reported, one never happened again
<BluesKaj> Kwin is borked in KDE , that I know from my
<BluesKaj> desktop
<gnomie> lets see what i find when i finish updating/rebooting
<gnomie> BluesKaj: am on unity
<knightstalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~knightstalker123
<BluesKaj> gnomie, brave soul :)
<gnomie> damn right
<knightstalker> I had 3-4 crashes =),And some minor issues
<knightstalker> Reported them all
<knightstalker> I am gnome shell :p
<rigved> hi everyone. my mic is not working on the latest beta. it was working perfectly on lucid. alsamixer does not show a mic. can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> rigved, did you use f5 on alsamixer to dispaly all controls ? I have to ask
<jml> More bug filing fun.
<jml> It seems my laptop screen dims even when it's plugged in
<jml> Where should I file a bug about this?
<rigved> BluesKaj: sorry, i had gone away. yes. with F5, all I see is: Master, PCM, S/PDIF, S/PDIF Default, Beep, Capture
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> using gnome-panel session (fallback) the screen become blank after mn . how to stop this behavior please ?
<jml> also, my screen jitters sometimes
<rigved> jml: i do not know for sure but you could check http://gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/
<jml> rigved: ta
<DrHalan> hey, doesn oneiric have to 2 network configuration applications on purpose or will that change?
<zniavre> jml ok
<jml> It's a hard thing to file a bug for.
<rigved> hi everyone. my mic is not working on the latest beta. it was working perfectly on lucid. alsamixer does not show a mic. can anyone help?
<zniavre> im wondering why i can run gnome-fallback session with compiz quite easily but gnome-shell/unity can't run at all ... that s frustating
<cwillu_at_work> because software is hard.
<cwillu_at_work> just because something works doesn't mean that something else that looks identical will also work :p
<cwillu_at_work> frustrating yes, but literally the only thing you can do about it other than waiting for somebody to fix it is to learn to fix it yourself, at which point you'll gain a very deep appreciation for what I just said :)
<nomego> what's the proper tool to get hardware information in oneiric?
<Pici> nomego: lshw?
<ActionParsnip> nomego: sudo lshw | less     is one way
<jtaylor> lshw brings a bunch of information
<ActionParsnip> nomego: there is no real 'proper tool' for anything, there are options
<Pici> some of it useful!
<ActionParsnip> !info lshw-gtk oneiric
<ubottu> lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.15-1 (oneiric), package size 411 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<Pici> neat
<ActionParsnip> word
<nomego> ok cool, thanks
<bullgard4_> I just did an update using UpdateManager. 180 MB have been downloaded. I was asked to restaart the computer. Now I do not have Internet access through my ADSL router. The ethernet connection is functional. '~$ route' shows normal output. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; RTNETLINK answers: File exists.' This answer is unusual. How to proceed?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: does the router manage the connection for you, so you just get DHCP from it?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: does the interface get an IP address?
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: The router did manage the connection for me  just befor the update.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: cool, makes life easier
<bullgard4_> I do not know ehat you mean asking: "so you just get DHCP from it?" Please ask this in other words.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: do you set a static IP for the inteface, or do you just let the router configure the interface for you?
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Yes I can ping 8.8.8.8. (*surprise*)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: ok then your DNS probably sucks. If you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     delete ALL the text and add these 2 lines:   nameserver 8.8.8.8      nameserver 8.8.4.4     save the new file, close gedit and retry teh web. Does it work ok?
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Usually the router configures the interface for me. I do not use a fixed IP address.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: sure but it appears the OS is not getting DNS set properly, this will test it
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: if it's ok, we can make the setting permanent as the resolv.conf file is generated by network manager (etc) at boot
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: any better?
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Yes. Now I have Internet access again.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: BOOM! ok then in network manager, set the interface to DHCP (address only) then set the DNS to:   8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4    set to apply system wide and apply etc (you will need to enter your password)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: this will make THAT setting apply each boot and will take the place of your router / driver's shortcomings
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: puinging known web IPs is a good way to see if you have a connection and if dns is failing ;)
<zonkers> i think you guys have done a decent job fixing unity in the next release.
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Actually, i pinged www.belug.de and got no ping answer, before I posted here in this channel.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: that's a name, not an IP
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Ah, yes. You are right, and I made a mistake. My apologies.
<IdleOne> www.belug.de has address 192.109.21.30
<ActionParsnip> its cool man, you see what's going on though :)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: if you install dnsmasq then tell it to listen to 127.0.0.1  You can then set your DNS to:  127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<ActionParsnip> local dnsmasq makes the web faster as name resolutions will take 0ms rather than 30ms to web DNS :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, i'm still a bit confused , resolv.conf should ave the dns IP , orrect ?
<BluesKaj> ave=have
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: How to invoke NetworkManager in GNOME 3? If I key in Super-key > network, GNOME 3 offers i.) Applications: Network Tools ii.) a window "Network Connections". ii.) seems to be part of NetworkManager. I remembered my past wireless connections, but the "Wired" tab is empty. How can I find the NetworkManager interface eth0?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: yes, it is made my network manager but the file is still used. If you don't use a manager app, you will need to manually populate the file
<bullgard4_> s/I/It/
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, right , gotcha ...not using NM ;)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: indeed, wired connections don't really need NM unless they need vpn stuffs etc
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ssh is ok without NM for Lan , what about remote ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: remote what?
<bullgard4_> kuroi: Ich habe in /etc/resolv.conf nun eingetragen die 2 Zeilen "nameserver 8.8.8.8" und  "nameserver 8.8.4.4". Nun funktioniert der Internetzugang wieder auch über DNS. Aber das ist wohl keine feine Dauerlösung.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: as long as there is a correct set of IP addressing, it doesn't matter how it is set
<BluesKaj> ssh into remote pc on the internet , other thab behind one's router, act
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: as long as the IP is in the routers subnet, it will be contactable from teh WAN with correct port forwarding
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, one needs a dns Ip tracker to use ssh etc with dynamic IPs .. I have easy dns available thru my ISP but the linux ddclient isn't compatible with my router
<BluesKaj> guess who makes me use their router
<coeos> how can I change the time format on the login screen to be 24 hours?
<BigWhale> Is Ubuntu Mono font excluded in Oneiric?
<BigWhale> after todays upgrade I no longer have Ubuntu mono font... :'(
<coeos> I don't have it either, but I don't remember ever having it
<bullgard4_> BigWhale: What directory have you been lookiing in?
<BigWhale> well I haven't really looked for the font, but I can't select it anymore
<BigWhale> and the terminal is now using Ubuntu and there is no Ubuntu Mono
<htorque> BigWhale: there was an update to the oneiric fonts that superseded the version in the pirvate PPA you are using
<BigWhale> I knew it!
<BigWhale> (just never bothered to check)
<htorque> you can do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-ubuntu-font-family=0.71.2-0ubuntu5+phasedbeta5~oneiric
<htorque> according to paul sladen the ppa should see an update soon
<BigWhale> htorque, thanks for the help!
<htorque> yw :)
<BluesKaj> hope there's a fix in kwin in the new kde 4.7.1
<gnomie> gnome-control-center and update-manager need revision; multiple crashes while and after updating
<Pici> Make sure to log bugs
<gnomie> file two already [launchpad]
<gnomie> gnome-control-center update won't install, makes updater crash too
<gnomie> o.o
<hf> Hi!
<hf> It seems I have a few corrupt packages on my system, and can't get rid of them.
<gnomie> it's like held back against its will! :o
<hf> Whenever I do anything with apt, I get this at the end: http://pastie.org/2493035
<hf> What do I do? It seems it breaks Software Center and Update Manager, although Synaptic works fine but reports said problems also.
<hf> I am wondering if is a problem with Python itself?
<hf> What Python version does apt use?
<hf> Yes, it is: pyclean doesn't run. :/
<trism> hf: it looks to me like you changed the system python binary to python3
<hf> trism, I did actually. Just changed back. Let's see.
<hf> Finally! :)
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying oneiric. I've opened 3 openoffice windows. I can't find an easy way to switch between them (using unity).
 * hf is doing a dance :P
<alkisg> Alt + tab doesn't work, it just shows one openoffice window
<alkisg> Clicking on the libreoffice launcher icon and holding the mouse button doesn't show the 3 different windows
<alkisg> How can I switch windows with unity?!
<alkisg> And a second question, I haven't found a way to restore (opposite of maximize) the libreoffice window with the mouse. Now I'm using alt+space to show the window menu!
<bodhi_zazen> Do we do test days ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/QA/Fedora_16_test_days
<bodhi_zazen> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Test_Day:2011-08-30_Nouveau
<urlin2u> alkisg, there s a window button in the left panel.
<urlin2u> is*
<bodhi_zazen> If not, we should consider test days =)
<bullgard4_> Why is there a softlink /sbin/ip? It points to /bin/ip.
<alkisg> urlin2u: I'm seeing the dash button, and the workspace switcher, are you talking about another button that I'm not seeing?
<alkisg> (may be some oneiric bug in my netbook, that would explain our inability to work with unity... :))
<basso> hmm
<urlin2u> alkisg, yeah work place there is probably a short cut key, don't know it though.
<basso> im still getting an evil report problem message
<basso> that does pop up all the time
<urlin2u> bodhi_zazen, if more people would do regular fresh installs it would probably help as well, instead of breaking their setups, and crying bug.
<bodhi_zazen> fedora provides a live CD for test day
<bodhi_zazen> so most people use the live image -> usb or what not
<urlin2u> yep
<bodhi_zazen> Perhaps some test days might help with Ubuntu ?
<bodhi_zazen> could try a few, lay out your expectations of testers
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: Like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<bodhi_zazen> no Pici , that is a bug triage day
<bodhi_zazen> Fedora asks users to test and report packages : https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Test_Day:2011-08-30_Nouveau
<bodhi_zazen> With a list of specific testing procedures
<bodhi_zazen> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/QA:Testcase_nouveau_rendercheck
<bodhi_zazen> and on, see the first page
<Pici> I'm not sure what tasks our testing team does specifically, but you may want to look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<bodhi_zazen> I am suggesting specific days to test "major" components, such as X, again that link is a general to do list
<alkisg> Any way to reset unity settings? I tried `unity --reset`, but that only made the already opened windows hang, and I had to restart X...
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: then #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-testing would be a better place to make suggestions :)
<gnomie> got proper icons under nautilus! rock on!
<gnomie> :D
<gnomie> one thing that went well with the updates for me
<jbicha> every day is bug testing day!
<jakemp> When I go to install adobe flash, based on the apt link on their page I get an error package not in current sources in the software manager
<jbicha> package testing, bug reporting & fixing
<gnomie> yah, currently checking out unity-2d.. really want to see this take off
<gnomie> :D
<jbicha> jakemp: that sounds like an issue with Adobe's website as Ubuntu 11.10 has changed how Flash works for 64-bit
<jakemp> how's that? I'm not seeing anything helpful in my googles
<jbicha> jakemp: you should try the Ubuntu Software Center to install stuff anyway
<bodhi_zazen>  #ubuntu-testing seems to be for iso testing
<jakemp> jbicha, I go in there and install it, and I get about 1/10 of the completion bar, then it resets. It never installs
<bodhi_zazen> and many of the same people as here, so seems like interest is low
<bodhi_zazen> too bad
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: That doesn't mean that they are curently active. And I'm in a lot of channels myself, but I don't necessarily look at them, so they might not be looking at this one.
<bodhi_zazen> So I have your attention here, why should we move the discussion to an iso testing channel ?
<urlin2u> bodhi_zazen, I think some are just don't have the technical chutzpah,I don't and I am a experienced user
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: Because I'm not a part of the testing team.  I'm just someone who knows that they exist.
<bodhi_zazen> Well, iso testing is not what I am suggesting =)
<jbicha> jakemp: you could instead try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jakemp> I did that just now
<jakemp> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jakemp>  flashplugin-installer : Depends: flashplugin-downloader but it is not installable
<jakemp>                          Depends: nspluginwrapper but it is not going to be installed
<jakemp> then when I try those. "E: Package 'flashplugin-downloader' has no installation candidate
<jakemp> "
<micahg> jakemp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<jakemp> danke
<gnomie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> jakemp, 64 bit ?
<jakemp> yes, and I started on alpha 2 or 3
<BluesKaj> jakemp, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<jakemp> I tihnk micahg's link did the trick
<jakemp> thanks
<bjsnider> jakemp, i would recommend using the 32-bit browser and flash plugin if you're on amd64 because it will be much better and more stable without nspluginwrapper
<jakemp> I migt be doing that already, I am just using chrome out of the google repo, and then once I ran that command from the mailing list, it started working again.
<jakemp> and then I only saw one flash in the repo, and I installed that for firefox
 * jakemp takes the path of least resistance.
<micahg> bjsnider: we don't support running a 32 bit browser from the archive yet, but multiarch has improved using a 32 bit flash on amd64
<darthanubis> nothing is wrong with the 64bit flash
<darthanubis> why is this idea still being pushed?
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, read the page, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<micahg> darthanubis: because 64 bit flash hasn't been released yet :)
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, 64 bit flash is 32bit in 64 bit sheep's clothing
<BluesKaj> micahg, let's hope more than just flash offers 64 bit ... I see skype has no real 64 bit versions either
<darthanubis> oh
<micahg> BluesKaj: well, no, there's a real 64 bit version, but it's still in beta
<micahg> BluesKaj: skype is the the 32 bit in 64 bit clothing
<darthanubis> BluesKaj, that link has what to do with flash stabilty?
<darthanubis> micahg, I get your point
<darthanubis> but people are still , those not in the know, are believing there is some stability issue with the 64bit driver
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] '~$ sudo service dmlight restart; dmlight: unrecognized service'. What is the proper syntax?
<darthanubis> when that is not the case at all
<darthanubis> Just wondered why that old untrue meme was still floating around
<trism> bullgard4_: it is lightdm not dmlight
<bullgard4_> trism: Ah!
<bullgard4_> trism: Thank you very much for your help.
<trism> bullgard4_: you're welcome
<FernandoMiguel> evening	
<bullgard4_> FernandoMiguel:   ¡Buenas tardes¹
<bullgard4_> !
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, the only one i have is the sevenmachines posted above , but micahg's post above should take care of all 32 bit apps on 64 bit OS's...right micahg ?
<micahg> BluesKaj: not entirely, multiarch will be a long process, right now, I think flash and skype should work and maybe a few other things
<darthanubis> BluesKaj, sevenmachines is the one I have been using for years. Works beautiful as it is straight from Adobe.
<BluesKaj> micahg, ok .. it's worth the wait ...it'll be nice once HTML5 is adopted by flash heavy websites tho , then flash won't matter
<BluesKaj> and javascript for that matter
<jbicha> darthanubis: the problem with recommending Adobe's 64-bit plugin is that Adobe historically doesn't support their betas very well
<darthanubis> true
<bullgard4_> Since the latest update this morning using Update Manager my GNOME 3 often crashes but I do not obtain an error message. Is this worth reporting to Launchpad?
<BluesKaj> heh, it still crashes on natty ..good luck
<RRRRube> bullgard4, Does the Activities panel disappear and just leave you with a Nautilus-like menu along the top?
<bullgard4_> RRRRube: The Activites panel does disappear. But there is no Nautilus-like menu left along the top.
<RRRRube> bulldog98, I had been having problems with crashes for the past couple of days, but I installed a whole bunch of updates and tonight and so far, so good. There is a bug on launchpad for the problem I've been having, I don't know if yours is the same, but you can take a look at it. Give me a sec and I'll look out the bug no.
<RRRRube> bulldog98, Have a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/841399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841399 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell segfault error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2918.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alkisg> Currently the real name of the user is displayed in the panel. Is this to be there in the final oneiric version too? On netbook resolutions (1024x...) it wastes too much space, and firefox or libreoffice menus are hidden under the other icons.
<alkisg> Also the keyboard indicator applet now has a new, useless keyboard icon, that also wastes some screen space
<alkisg> And, even though I tried creating a new user, I'm still not seeing the window button in the left panel (launcher?), so I can't switch windows.
<bullgard4_> RRRRube: My error is simiar but different.
<bullgard4_> similar
<bullgard4_> alkisg: Are you referring to Unity?
<alkisg> bullgard4_, yes
<alkisg> Is gnome-shell more stable/usable?
<bullgard4_> alkisg: Up to yesterday I thought so. But today there was a big upgrade, and now my GNOME 3 is crashing often.
<alkisg> Right now I'm getting 100% compiz usage and I have to `kill -9` it twice, and then re-run it to get it running... /me tries unity-2d...
<alkisg> And aptd has been doing very frequent 100% CPU spikes for many days now :-/
<alkisg> Hey, unity-2d is much much better! It even shows a window list when you double-click on the launcher openoffice icon!
<alkisg> So.... how's KDE in oneiric, wrt stability?
<FernandoMiguel> s
<alkisg> ... and, light-dm autologin destroys the saved "unity-2d" preference in .dmrc :(
<basso> uhm
<basso> i still have vertical tearing problems in gnome-shell :(
<kbroulik> does Oneiric ship NM 0.9 or 0.8.x?
<jtaylor> 0.9.0-0ubuntu2
<kbroulik> thx :)
<kbroulik> okay, so upon installing lightdm onto Kubuntu, X doesnt start up anymore, but well, afk, investigating
<frewsxcv> how do i file a bug for the installer?
<jtaylor> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<FernandoMiguel> and 6 years later, we are *still* recommending a CLI tool
<FernandoMiguel> well, a CLI command
<FernandoMiguel> apport has a UI
<jtaylor>  it does?
<gnomie> ubuntu-bug is effective if you know app or package name already
<jtaylor> whats the cli command to start it :)
<FernandoMiguel> bah
<cwillu_at_work> FernandoMiguel, funny that:  in a text channel, text commands a preferred over visual commands
<gnomie> touche
<FernandoMiguel> text? you have an avatar here :P
<FernandoMiguel> back on topic
<FernandoMiguel> we want to make an OS for Human beings
<FernandoMiguel> I can't tell my dad to run that
<FernandoMiguel> then again my dad won't be running devel OSs
<gnomie> apport works fine if you have the time to run the report as it happens ..
<gnomie> and using the terminal should not be considered a burden when one can spend hours on silly facebooks
<gnomie> typing stuff..
<BluesKaj> as a former windows user at my workplace for close to 20 yrs , I have to say it's pleasure to something as responsive and immediate as the cli ...gui s are necessary for some ppl ..but I' m retired out of the workforce and glad I discovered Linux when I did ...it's not as much a generational gap as many ppl believe
<tomodachi> BluesKaj: well if you go far back enough into history ppl were using terminals so yes :)
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, I'm a grandfather running a dev OS , and there more out there than you think :)
<FernandoMiguel> I know
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: +1
<FernandoMiguel> it's not what I'm saying
<FernandoMiguel> but not everyone is computer savvy
<BluesKaj> don't sell you father short , showing him the cli might interst him
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOLOLOL
<BluesKaj> your father
<gnomie> :-/
<BluesKaj> did i make a funny ? :)
<gnomie> i dont like your attitude, FernandoMiguel
<charlie-tca> um, reality is if they are not using a computer, it doesn't matter what OS you teach them, they will learn what they need anyway
<jtaylor> hehe my father is always afraid I'll break his mac when I open the terminal there :/
<gnomie> now THat is funny, jtaylor .. but then again, i would be worried to let someone else drive my ferrari away
<jtaylor> :)
<mongy> ubuntu now is as easy as windows.  for people that dont know anything, there are courses for windows, which means, windows aint that easy after all, so lets all learn ubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, try opening the terminal in windows ..wife almost freaked when I put putty on her W7 pc :)
<FernandoMiguel> ahaha
<BluesKaj> but she understood , once I showed her what I was doing
 * gnomie chuckles
<BluesKaj> she used to me sitting here using the cli on our media server with tv monitor
<BluesKaj> BBL ... need to leave for a bit
<FernandoMiguel> nite every1
<basso> i just love posting bugs
<basso> its so easy
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-07
<Stanley00> Morning! I'm using oneiric, and I'd like thunder can minimize to systray or some kind of that. any suggestion?
<urlin2u> Stanley00, I  installed gconf-editor although deprecated, it will put the buttons back on the windows if you want.
<Stanley00> urlin2u: can you be more specs, which keys should I change?
<urlin2u> in gonf editor-desktop-shell is a place to add the minimizw ans maximize buttons.
<Stanley00> urlin2u: thanks, I will look at it now
<urlin2u> http://www.khattam.info/howto-add-minimize-maximizerestore-buttons-in-gnome-3-2011-05-26.html
<urlin2u> this helps
<Stanley00> urlin2u: or, sorry, maybe you misunderstood,..
<Stanley00> urlin2u:  I'd like thunder bird can minimize to systray or some kind of that. sorry, mistyping...
<urlin2u> I was not sure but having a minimize button on the window seemed a conmpromize.
<Stanley00> urlin2u: I tried looking for an add-on but there isn't for thunder bird 7.0...
<urlin2u> never seen one as you describe, myself
<micahg> Stanley00: there used to be such an addon, but it's unmaintained
<Stanley00> micahg: hmm, I think it's a very helpful add-on, can you tell me where I can find it?
<micahg> Stanley00: it won't work with thunderbird 7
<Stanley00> micahg: hmm, what's a pity!
<SirFunk> hey, since evolution is no longer default, is there going to be another calendar program included in oneiric?
<Stanley00> SirFunk: how about reminderFox add-on in thunderbird?
<SirFunk> Stanley00: that's really not a replacement for evolution
<jbicha> SirFunk: just install Evolution then, it still integrates with the messaging menu
<SirFunk> jbicha: heh, well i never liked/used evolution... I was just hoping that in removing evolution (with calendar) there was some planned alternative that was better than evolution
<jbicha> SirFunk: it's hoped that Ubuntu 12.04 will have some sort of calendar built-in, perhaps Lightning
<SirFunk> jbicha: nice. Lightning isn't bad.. perhaps integration is what i'm missing in it.. looking forward to that
<DanaG> say, what do I need to do to get a Novatel wwan card ( Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1410:8000 Novatel Wireless
<DanaG>  ) to work?
<DanaG> That is, to at let me try dialing with networkmanager, OR to at the very least give me GPS.
<DanaG> Hmm, so, I can connect to the WWAN network, but I can't get to anywhere.
<DanaG> Any traffic trying to go anywhere results in ICMP "Network Unreachable" from a host that's neither the gateway nor the DNS server nor anything else obvious.
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, dumb question, but it's not localhost?
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] Since yesterday's upgrade my "Super" key is unfunctional when resuming from suspend state or or using LibreOffice for a while. What package should I report this error against? I do not obtain any error message.
<bullgard4_> I need to restart the computer in order that the Super key re-appears.
<cwillu_at_work> bullgard4_, logging out and in doesn't restore it?
<snadge> does the oneiric installer kernel support xen pvops?
<snadge> or is the recommended way to install it, still to use debootstrap
<snadge> i have downloaded the alternate install iso, assuming there was a kernel and initrd i could boot with xen
<DanaG> cwillu_at_work: nope.  the ICMP sender is 172.x; the network is 10.x; the gateway is 68.x.
<DanaG> 68 is public; the others are private.
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, your ip is?
<DanaG> 10.117.22.234.
<cwillu_at_work> could be a misconfigured dhcp server
<DanaG> It's a Sprint 3G card yanked from a Kindle.
<DanaG> So, it may very well be blocked.
<cwillu_at_work> heh
<DanaG> But the IP configuration seems weird.
<cwillu_at_work> I didn't know there was a usable piece of equipment you could nab out of one of those
<DanaG> 68.28.50.91/92 are the gateways.
<cwillu_at_work> I must resist the urge to take mine apart :p
<DanaG> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Amazon-Kindle-2-Teardown/624/2
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Amazon-Kindle-2-Teardown/624/
<DanaG> that's page 1.
<bullgard4_> cwillu_at_work: '~sudo service lightdm restart' in a virtual console sometimes restores GNOME 3 and sometimes not.
<DanaG> Shows up as Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1410:8000 Novatel Wireless
<DanaG> Oh yeah, lightdm seems to die, and leave behind an X server.
<DanaG> So I can't restart lightdm.
<cwillu_at_work> ah, I've got a kindle3
<DanaG> And logging in gives me blank.
<DanaG> I should probably try the card in the Kindle itself.
<snadge> nobody uses xen anymore? :p
<cwillu_at_work> snadge, I let my vps provider deal with that stuff
<snadge> your vps provider still has to try and install oneiric eventually ;)
<bullgard4_> cwillu_at_work: Please tell me what program package should I report this error against in Launchpad?
<cwillu_at_work> snadge, hardly
<DanaG> Okay, so it works fine in the Kindle itself.
<cwillu_at_work> bullgard4_, singularity-music
<cwillu_at_work> bullgard4_, more seriously, I don't really know, although if you pick off xorg-input or something, it's not a big deal;  it'll get reassigned as necessary
<bullgard4_> cwillu_at_work: hm.
<snadge> ahh ok http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/
<snadge> handy to know that exists ;)
<DanaG> argh, stupid gnome 3... has only two brightness levels.
<DanaG> High, and low.
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, I predict revolt within a year
<DanaG> I see... Amazon uses a proxy.
<DanaG> Cool.  Maybe then I'll be able to use the card.
<DanaG> anyway, off to get ready for bed.
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] Yesterday there was a huge update of ~180 MB via UpdateManager. Why does this update not reflect in Synaptic's history?
<urlin2u> big one today as well.
<urlin2u> twice
<Onlyodin> really?
<Onlyodin> damn proxy must be screwing me over
<Onlyodin> All I have is gnome-control-center which has a broken dependency
<bullgard4_> cwillu_at_work: A revolt against what?
<cwillu_at_work> gnome3
<cwillu_at_work> gnome-shell in particular
<bullgard4_> Ah!
<bullgard4_> cwillu_at_work: I cannot confirm your prediction. I hav been using GNOME 3 since Oneiric Alpha 2 and had no major problems until yesterday.
<bullgard4_> +e
<snadge> 3.1.90 has just been pushed out yeah?
<snadge> it broke fedora too
<bullgard4_> snadge: What package do you speak about specifically?
<snadge> gdm possibly gnome-shell
<snadge> oneiric installs beautifully in xen, using the latest nightly.. you have to manually load the xen net driver for it to detect network, otherwise fine
<bullgard4_> snadge: Current gnome-shell version is 3.1.4-0ubuntu2.
<snadge> fedora is a bit more psycho then.. they are also using kernel 3.1.0 rc4
<micahg> fedora releases a month and a half after us this cycle
<snadge> ironically i started messing around with f16 to see what the latest gnome 3 shell was like
<snadge> just getting to a point where i could use it was difficult enough.. but, that was my first experience with gnome 3 and i liked it
<snadge> being able to choose between that, and unity, in a more stable environment does sound preferable though
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> there is a worrie with desktop icon no ?
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/5xOXU.png      it looks too small im thinking
<bullgard4_> LibreOffice 3.4 crashes when performing the task suggested in http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6924 and writes: "A report of the crash was created to help us to identify the reason why LibreOffice crashed. Click 'Next' to get to the Error Reporting Tool. When clicking 'next' this old window disappears and no new window appears. How to proceed?
<bullgard4_> zniavre: The "Desktop" icon is a bit small in my GNOME 3 too.
<Saviq> hi all, after resuming from suspend, ubuntu managed to completely turn off (or break, as the symptoms are the same) my backlight
<Saviq> any ideas what I might try and poke to get it back?
<Saviq> I tried booting to windows, upgrading the BIOS, resetting it to the defaults, nothing :/
<Saviq> it's a Dell laptop, btw
<urlin2u> Saviq, kind of drastic responses to try and get a OS in development to suspend, has earlier releases supended?
<urlin2u> have*
<Saviq> urlin2u: no earlier releases were installed on it, tbh, but it suspended fine multiple times
<urlin2u> Saviq, are you a new open source user?
<Saviq> no, actually the opposite, and that's why I have the dev version running
<urlin2u> Saviq, cool I figured not, well I had some problems that a fresh install fixed, the beta1 has I forget what exactly stuff turned on that were off in the alpha stages.
<urlin2u> you can save the installed apps to a file and reload them to a fresh install that is what I did.
<Saviq> yeah anyway... that's what I have the next day service for
<Saviq> new screen incoming
<Adys> Anyone got ELF header smaller than expected on boot?
<chand> Hi
<chand> Will totem stay default video player in oneiric ?
<popey> chand: yes
<jtaylor> yes
<chand> we dont see totem 3.1.x package
<chand> any idea why ?
<popey> chand: its 3.0.1
<chand> popey, yes but all other gnome 3.1.X have been uploaded to follow gnome 3.2 development
<popey> i see debian has totem 3.0.1 also
<HoellP> Hello, i need a hint against which packages i should report a bug
<HoellP> the problem is between empathy and the messaging menu...
<HoellP> can anyone tell me on which side of the two the connection is made, so i can select the correct package to report against?
<IdleOne> !info telepathy-indicator
<ubottu> telepathy-indicator (source: telepathy-indicator): Desktop service to integrate Telepathy with the messaging menu.. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.6-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<IdleOne> not sure if that is what you need
<HoellP> me neither actually
<HoellP> the problem is, if i set empathy to auto start at boot, it shows up, but the status switcher in the messaging menu is deactivated (greyed out)
<HoellP> i have to close empathy, and start again for it to work
<IdleOne> HoellP: file against empathy and it should get triaged to the right package if that isn't it.
<HoellP> this only happens if i start it via startup applications
<HoellP> alright, will do that
<gnomefreak> are these safe to remove? console-terminus gnome-icon-theme-extras ntfsprogs
<gnomefreak> well dont care about the icons
<gnomefreak> libx264-116 is the problem. not sure if they should be removed due to impementing them into the libx264-116 instead of depends on them
<HoellP> console-terminus is not a package, it's part of console-setup which is marked important
<HoellP> i wouldn't do that...
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ show console-terminus
<gnomefreak> Package: console-terminus
<HoellP> apt-cache show console-terminus
<HoellP> N: Can't select versions from package 'console-terminus' as it is purely virtual
<gnomefreak> console-terminus is already the newest version.  :(
<HoellP> and aptitude show says that "console-terminus" is provided by package "console-setup"
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<HoellP> i don't understand what you mean then...
<HoellP> but nevertheless, you should NOT remove console-setup afaik
<robin0800> after latest updates network manager won't connect to mobile broadband gnomeppp works however is there a bug report?
<HoellP> robin0800: search launchpad yourself will probably be faster, then get someone here to search for your
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] '~$ LANG=C sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree; E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." Is the only solution to wait for the future?
<HoellP> try sudo apt-get install -f
<HoellP> and then sudo dpkg configure -a
<bullgard4_> HoellP: This -f switch ends in 'E: Package 'nspluginviewer' has no installation candidate'.'
<HoellP> i also don't have that package available
<HoellP> but there is nspluginwrapper available, maybe there is some transition going on
<HoellP> you have a 64bit system?
<knightstalker> I have some problems with Window Theme in Gnome shell...,any ideas?
<bullgard4_> HoellP: But have you managed to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<bullgard4_> Yes, 64-bit system.
<HoellP> i use the native 64bit plug in
<HoellP> available from ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<HoellP> that is : and s
<HoellP> damn smilies
<HoellP> the package is called flashplugin64-installer
<bullgard4_> Ah! I thought I better wait until I do not have to rely on PPAs.
<HoellP> i'm unsure if version 11 will be ready for oneiric release. but it doesn't matter much because all flash installers only d/l the plug in from adeobe servers anyway
<HoellP> it has RC1 state now and works pretty well here, definitely better than the 32bit plug in with wrapper
<bullgard4_> HoellP: That's what others told me too.
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<HoellP> and a good day to you sir
<bullgard4_> HoellP: I am in no hurry and can wait until the end of October, 2011. Then I will reconsider the matter. --  Thank you for commenting.
<HoellP> you're welcome
<BluesKaj> hi HoellP
 * BluesKaj begins to wonder whether the plasma desktop is the prob here, ...looks much like Kwin but I'm not sure
<HoellP> Hmm, i'm running out of bugs to report...
 * HoellP searches deeper
<HoellP> got another one :D
<dchua> Hi. I'm testing beta1 and would like to look at the source code for a specific package. What deb-src URL do I use (in my /etc/apt/sources.list) for this? Thanks.
<HoellP> depends on the package...
<HoellP> specifically, in which repo the package lives
<dchua> OK. It's the command-not-found-0.2.43ubuntu1 package.
<dchua> Sorry if this is newbie question ...
<HoellP> no worries, everyone starts sometime...
<HoellP> i'm pretty sure that package is in main
<HoellP> so, the easiest way, is to start software-properties and activate source repos in the first tab
<dchua> OK. I see. Sorry, I confused myself ... I've got the TGZ by means of apt-get source.
<HoellP> that's the default way
<HoellP> didn't you get the source?
<dchua> I'm testing chinese input in beta1 and found that command-not-found is throwing a Unicode exception.
<dchua> I wanted to grab the python source code to find the root cause. Maybe even the fix.
<Pici> apt-get source does get the source....
<HoellP> and it does for me...
<HoellP> look for the folder in the dir where you ran the command
<Pici> I'm confused.
<rohdef> how come postgres 9.1 start on a random port each time?
<rohdef> I've set it to port 5432 in /etc/postgres/9.1/main/postgres.conf
<rohdef> and netstat don't show any apps using that port
<mongy> google gravity wa fun for 7 seconds
<HoellP> mongy: +1 ;)
<basso> updates today?
<HoellP> wow, empathy's irc implementation is totally broken...
<gnomie> certainly not designed with irc in mind. then again none said it was an irc client really; i use irssi! :D
<HoellP> i know, but i use irc so seldom nowadays, that configuring irssi for it is kinda wasted time
<gnomie> it works for light irc'ing [read: one channel open] heh
<HoellP> there are other capable clients as well, but i'd really like all messaging be done in one program
<HoellP> sadly, not even that...
<HoellP> at least if you don't want a fullscreen window
<HoellP> because writing over the border of the text input box just resizes the whole window...
<HoellP> there is a bug report, which says it's fixed in oneiric, which is clearly not the case
<gnomie> it was unbearable to have 3 channels open, while sending commands to nickerv .. managing of channels is not empathy's forte
<HoellP> that's another problem...
<HoellP> maybe switch to pidgin, that works pretty well for light irc usage
<gnomie> not only that, but authenticating to network was clumsy to say the least
<HoellP> clumsy is very nicely said...
<BluesKaj> is quassel default in gnome ?
<HoellP> quassel is default in kubuntu
<HoellP> and is a KDE/Qt program
<BluesKaj> yes , but what the default irc client in gnome ..i've forgotten
<HoellP> Ubuntu has no default IRC app, only empathy which does rudimentary IRC
<coz_> BluesKaj,  empathy last I looked as default  if that does irc
<BluesKaj> yeah qt , but some are used there
<coz_> BluesKaj,  but generally I have to install an irc client in gnome
<HoellP> xchat is the way to go, but you need to install it
<gnomie> if empathy = irc , i rather say there is no default irc software under unity
<gnomie> :-P
<coz_> yeah not sure about empahty at all for irc
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I always install xchat  in gnome
<HoellP> coz_: i'm here with empathy
<BluesKaj> konversation is still my default, not default on kde anymore but it is mine :)
<HoellP> you can connect and send messages
<coz_> HoellP,  ah ok cool
<HoellP> that's about it
<HoellP> but there is this bug, which makes the window get bigger when the text gets too long for the input box
<HoellP> but only when the user list is shown
<HoellP> very weird...
<gnomie> i say it's more a design flaw than a bug
<HoellP> not really
<HoellP> it's only in irc windows, so i consider it a bug
<gnomie> clearly coming from a client designed for i.m. instead
<HoellP> there is also a report on launchpad and gnome's bugtracker
<gnomie> flaw
<HoellP> but also when IMing, the window has to respect the size i give it
<HoellP> it's just not ok to grow bigger than the screen
<HoellP> during our conversation, this window has grown at least 5 cm horizontally
<HoellP> if that is not a bug, i don't know what is
<HoellP> brb, got to check another possible bug...
<HoellP> got another empathy bug...
<HoellP> damn this program is buggy...
<gnomie> at least the ui is easy on the eyes, i give you that
<gnomie> heh
<HoellP> That's why i like it for IM, it does what i need it to do, is well integrated and out of the way
<HoellP> is there a common package for all the indicators i can report a bug against?
<HoellP> or should i report against unity?
<gnomie> i got some screen artifacts at one point while having a channel open fullscreen [empathy] , have you seen anything like that yet?
<HoellP> Nope, no artifacts... But i use a FullHD 22" screen, so i don't use fullscreen at all...
<|HoellP> re
<|HoellP> omg, i can hardly keep up with reporting all the bugs i run into today...
<|HoellP> anyone here can tell me, what the preferred way is to re-open a bug that's been closed as fix released?
<|HoellP> is setting back to confirmed the way to do it?
<sburwood1> Just tried the beta 1 of Ocelot in VirtualBox.  Didn't see much in the way of visible changes.  Unity a little different.  Will much change from beta1?
<|HoellP> sburwood1, nothing greatly visible
<IdleOne> sburwood1: probably not too much
<|HoellP> now is the time for fixing bugs and polish
<IdleOne> what you see is what you get and hopefully works
<sburwood1> IdleOne: Well, what I saw so far was probems with a format during boot - boot completed, so a minor problem.  What has really changed aside from kernel numbers and versions of different programs like Firefox?
<IdleOne> check the technical overview linked in topic
<sburwood1> IdleOne: Thx.  Didn't understand much.  Will look into the rc or the final version to see what matters to me
<sburwood1> bye
<|HoellP> ok, i'm sending my 4th empthy bug in a row
<|HoellP> i'm wondering if this really is wort keeping as a default app...
<HoellP> it's getting worse and worse
<HoellP> i'm actually finding bugs, in functions i need to report other bugs...
<GTRsdk> HoellP: did you run a dist-upgrade?
<HoellP> No
<GTRsdk> good
<HoellP> Fresh install a day before beta
<GTRsdk> HoellP: have you been updating/upgrading?
<HoellP> sure
<HoellP> i do that a few times a day at  this state
<jtaylor> sometimes dist-upgrades are necessary
<HoellP> i'd do it more often, if just the google repos weren't so damn f*** slow
<HoellP> jtaylor, i know, i've used every dev version since 5.10
<GTRsdk> since 9.10 for me
<GTRsdk> HoellP: have you seen the recent bug where a computer with about 1 GB of RAM could not report it?
<HoellP> no
<HoellP> but i have 8GB myself, so i'm unlikely to run into that problem
<GTRsdk> okay
<HoellP> it's kinda stressfull if packages you report bugs against get updated while you write the report...
<knightstalker> Chances of the bug still existing is not low
<HoellP> Sadly it does
<HoellP> i already commented on the report, with the new info...
<HoellP> maybe now someone can answer my question from before
<HoellP> how can i correctly reopen a bug that has been marked as "fix released"
<HoellP> if the bug is not fixed in current dev version
<knightstalker> Can you provide a Launchpad URL?
<HoellP> one mom, i have to look for it
<HoellP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/433651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433651 in GTK+ "Chat window grows beyond screen bounds - no text wrap when typing in the message entry" [Low,Confirmed]
<HoellP> oh no
<HoellP> just tried to check with the new version, and found another bug
<HoellP> this really has no end today
<knightstalker> HoellP,anyways,I am not sure how to reopen a Fix Released bug,but if the problem was fixed and now its back,open a new bug with regression mark
<HoellP> i would rather not do that, one report per bug seems more sensible to me
<gnomie> comment on it again..
<HoellP> that's what i did
 * gnomie shrugs
<HoellP> now i hope it's enough that it gets noticed...
<gnomie> someone will be notified, then again, it might need more input than just yours
<HoellP> i wanted to check for another bug i found before, and found a new one...
<knightstalker> Btw,anyone tried to use Chrome's Proxy settings on Ubuntu 11.10?
<gnomie> *to be reopened, that is
<HoellP> gnomie, i wasn't going to do it to that report anyway, it's to big for me to mess with it
<HoellP> it was more a question of principle
<knightstalker> It doesn't work correctly over here,I do not know why the changed its interface in Ubuntu 11.10 at all...
<knightstalker> and I am using the same chrome package anyway(installed using dpkg)
<knightstalker> they*
<HoellP> sry, can't help, i'm using neither chrome, nor proxies...
<gnomie> HoellP: i think it sensical that if the bug still remains you should file a new report. conversely, you could contact its assignee
<HoellP> I will leave it at the comment for now, if the problem persists and there is no change in the report, i will consider other steps...
<HoellP> Waiting is mandatory anyways because of all the timezones involved...
<knightstalker> Yeah,takes at least 24 hours for even new filed bugs to get noticed
<HoellP> *rofl*
<HoellP> it happened again...
<HoellP> i report a bug, and get a crash report concerning the reporting of bugs
<HoellP> this is sooo awesome ;)
<gnomie> file one against !apport ..
<gnomie> also, it IS YOUR day today
<HoellP> i will just send in the crash report
<gnomie> :D
<HoellP> i know, i'm the lucky one today
<knightstalker> lol
<HoellP> it was kinda boring anyways the last days
<HoellP> i wish i had a cookie for every bug report ;)
<knightstalker> My cheese crashes,and I missed the first bug report,I can reproduce the crash,however,Apport doesn't tell me about filing the bug
<knightstalker> what can be wrong?
<HoellP> the reports are stored in /var/crash
<knightstalker> I missed the first report(it was 14 mb),because of my internet
<HoellP> you can either attach to a manually reported bug, or retrace it with apport somehow
<HoellP> phew, the compiz bug is already known...
<knightstalker> oh noes!
<knightstalker> :p
<HoellP> btw, cheese is kind of a mess too atm
<HoellP> already made a report or two against it today
<knightstalker> also ubuntu-bug cheese,says that cheese will open and I can reproduce the bug,however,cheese never opens
<HoellP> for me it opened gst-launch with the webcam pic
<HoellP> but somewhere in the background
<knightstalker> so it did its job?!
<knightstalker> weird
<HoellP> switch through all open windows
<HoellP> maybe it is hidden somewhere
<HoellP> it was for me, and i had to close this window to finish the report
<knightstalker> HoellP,it automatically goes to next page for me
<HoellP> hmm
<knightstalker> and in the end gives me an error about crash report not existant
<HoellP> hm?
<HoellP> that's kinda weird
<HoellP> i'd just report the bug manually on launchpad and attach the old report from /var/crash
<knightstalker> Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection.
<knightstalker> [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '.cache/CheeseDebug.txt'
<HoellP> or try to run ubuntu-bug cheese again
<knightstalker> Erm,I done that multiple times,I am going to manually insert crash report =)
<HoellP> seems the best way...
<HoellP> as i said before, i also found at least 2 apport crashs today
<gnomie> i believe apport has gotten better though
<HoellP> it has
<HoellP> it actually works really well most of the time
<HoellP> and it saves so much typing with all the info it provides
 * gnomie nods
<Saviq> hmm any idea how to enable onboard in the new greeter?
<HoellP> onboard what?
<HoellP> hmm
<Saviq> onboard the onscreen keyboard
<HoellP> nope, sry
<HoellP> nice!
<HoellP> i'm submiting a crash that happend while submitting a crash that happened while i submitted a crash
<HoellP> but now it stopped :D
<Saviq> ok, looks like it's there, just not packaged yet http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/trunk/revision/134
<Jcook_5xData> where are the user config file kept for unity? If I log into unity all I see is the wallpaper the menu bar nor panel load up my guess this config file is corrupt
<unimatrix9> hello every one
<HoellP> hello
<unimatrix9> i tried to file a bug report on ubuntu software centre , but the launchpad say's it does not understand the data
<HoellP> Jcook_5xData, have you tried a new user to confirm it's in the user config?
<unimatrix9> send
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, nope, the guest account should confirm that yes!
<unimatrix9> its software centre gtk that crashed, i cannot file an bug report . can some one else do it ?
<unimatrix9> its the latest version ( just updated it )
<unimatrix9> hmm, i lost the bug report .. some how..
<unimatrix9> is there an way to retrace it on bash ?
<HoellP> unimatrix9, crash reports get stored in /var/crash
<unimatrix9> okey tanks
<HoellP> have alook there...
<HoellP> Jcook_5xData, so it does work in the guest account?
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, one sec let me check have to log out
<HoellP> kk, was unsure what you meant before
<HoellP> 11 reports today, my new personal best ;)
<knightstalker> :o,I have 14 reports in total
<knightstalker> You are good :P
<HoellP> I've never found so many new ones before either
<HoellP> i guess this is my lucky cycle
<knightstalker> :p
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, yes it does work in Guest. I think it grabbing some of the Gnome3 setting which is causing the problems
<HoellP> that's unlikely... because unity uses compiz, shell uses mutter...
<HoellP> i'd just wipe .config/compiz-1 .cache/compizconfig-1 .cache/unity and .compiz-1
<HoellP> or move them away if you feel uncomfortable
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, I do see a .compiz-1 folder is that where it holds it configs?
<Jcook_5xData> cool will do
<HoellP> you can also try "unity --reset"
<HoellP> but that never did help much for me
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, yea try that error on me something about a string
<HoellP> just go through your configs in your home and remove everything concerning unity and compiz
<unimatrix9> okey thanks i will bug report later .. <
<unimatrix9> see you , God bless
<unimatrix9> :)
 * HoellP waves
<Jcook_5xData> should be clean let me give it a shot
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, Sweet that did work thanks
<HoellP> you're welcome
<Jcook_5xData> now if I can figure out how to remove the menu bar across the second screen
<HoellP> anyone else has the U1 config 2x in the system prefs?
<HoellP> Jcook_5xData, which gpu do you use?
<HoellP> i'm reporting my last bug for today, getting dizzy...
<knightstalker> I think I just reproduced https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/719427
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719427 in yelp (Ubuntu) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<knightstalker> In that report,it says we should try to reproduce it,and I did
<knightstalker> how to merge my bug with that?
<knightstalker> Btw,I didn't reproduce using Firefox4 but with Help application
<HoellP> how did you reproduce it?
<HoellP> anything special you did?
<HoellP> yelp seems to work fine here on first glance
<knightstalker> "Was testing Help Application in 11.10,Sadly,Browsing it and clicking on a link on Unity help page caused this.
<knightstalker> I found out that bug #719427 can be a duplicate of this bug,but caused using Firefox,but that bug is marked as incomplete,and filer was asked to reproduce it in 11.10,so here it is,
<knightstalker> Please feel free to merge this bug with the original one if its required,I don't know how to do it"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719427 in yelp (Ubuntu) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719427
<knightstalker> I am going to file it now
<knightstalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/844023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 844023 in yelp (Ubuntu) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> I'll ask here too : I need to generate a PGP key for launchpad , there are tutorials on the web for ubuntu , but there's no equivalent path/application in Kubuntu ...any ideas ?
<HoellP> if the tutorial is for the terminal you can use it for kubuntu as well
<HoellP> everything non-gui is the same in both systems
<BluesKaj> HoellP, yeah but keeps talking about gpg rather tha pgp ..is one  public and the other private ?
<HoellP> no
<HoellP> one is opensource the other closed afaik
<HoellP> basically you use gpg on every *buntu system
<HoellP> gpg is also just shorter for gnupg
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, sorry lunch | nvidia 8400GS 512mb
<HoellP> no problem...
<HoellP> i tried to have a look at it, but the amd cc crashes when i want to spread the desktop over the second monitor...
<Jcook_5xData> HoellP, not a big deal I am sure someone will come out a tweak tool. I thought AMD were working on there linux when they bought ATI or do thing it a problem with XOrg version number
<HoellP> the drivers work bearable, except video playback and gaming work much better on Nvidia
<HoellP> but multi-monitoring is just broken right now
<blonto> hi all, i have a problem running unity 3d in oneric, and i'm not sure what the problem is
<blonto> but when i run "compit --replace" it does not start start unity-window-decorator
<blonto> everything works fine however when running unity2d or unity3d with the guest account
<blonto> any ideas?
<jbicha> blonto: it's compiz, not compit, and you should just be able to run "unity", unity doesn't even need the normal --replace
<HoellP> grml, the second time one of my reports is a duplicate of a private bug...
<HoellP> how would i know about such a thing, if i can't access it?
<HoellP> i could've reported another issue instead, so i just wasted time and space
<VincentvandenBer> good evening
<billybigrigger> howdy
<h00k> Hi friends.
<gnomie> i want that ubuntu/dash button from 3d into unity-2d  >:(
<gnomie> unity-2d got the anemic one
<HoellP> bugreport as wishlist?
<HoellP> but that's actually the only thing to seperate the 2 right now...
<gnomie> >:(>:(
<HoellP> i was really having trouble to find out which i was using when i first started oneiric
<gnomie> it's very easy to spot really
<gnomie> just open the dash.. the highliting of icons is a dead givaway
<HoellP> but basically i agree, i find the 3d button beautiful...
<HoellP> not really that easy if you just boot up and don't know which you are in and cannot switch to check the other
<gnomie> i just want the button
<HoellP> because it falls back to 2d if 3d can't load
<gnomie> i can tell without problems which one am using..
 * gnomie shrugs
<HoellP> after a week i could too, probably
<mb55> hi
<HoellP> but now i know my gpu driver works
<HoellP> which i didn't after installation
<HoellP> and then i did not know the difference
<mb55> can someone suggest an alternative to padevchooser in oneiric?
<HoellP> mb55, there is not really any afaik
<HoellP> what's wrong with it?
<HoellP> ah
<mb55> HoellP: the padevchooser package seams to have been removed from oneiric
<HoellP> i think i know ;)
<HoellP> you can use pavucontrol for most of the settings i guess
<HoellP> at least it's worth a try if it meets your needs
<TheSimkin> i use links2 a lot for browsing from the cli
<TheSimkin> is there an equivilant browser that's installed on ubuntu by default?
<mb55> it really doesn't, i need a tool to easily switch pulse servers
<HoellP> ok, that's something different...
<jbicha> TheSimkin: w3m
<HoellP> not in default install jbicha
<HoellP> neither are links nor elinks or lynx...
<HoellP> couldn't think of more atm
<TheSimkin> what a pain
<TheSimkin> i wonder why links isn't included, it is so tiny
<jbicha> a cli browser isn't something that the avg user wants, but I installed something that pulls w3m in
<TheSimkin> jbicha: not something the average user wants... until they can't get to their gui.
<HoellP> TheSimkin, probably, because you would only use it with internet connection, and it's easy to install it then
<TheSimkin> HoellP: except it's not because it's part of "universe"
<HoellP> so?
<jbicha> universe is enabled by default
<TheSimkin> so then you need to use cli to enable universe and then apt-get update and then atp-get install links
<HoellP> TheSimkin, no you don't
<TheSimkin> i just did
<TheSimkin> with 11.04
<HoellP> as jbicha said, it's enabled
<HoellP> which installation?
<TheSimkin> live cd
<HoellP> ?
<TheSimkin> x86
<TheSimkin> and universe was not enabled.
<jbicha> I believe live cd is different...
<HoellP> that's never happened me
<TheSimkin> all, so universe is not enabled on live cd
<TheSimkin> but if i install it it would.
<HoellP> and i installed countless times with desktop, alternate, server, netinstall, etc...
<TheSimkin> maybe i should just make a custom install to a usb stick
<HoellP> TheSimkin, that could be the case...
<TheSimkin> if i install to a usb stick using the default install method.. will it just work ?
<urlin2u> yes
<HoellP> yes, but probably slowly
<TheSimkin> what file system should i use?
<HoellP> direct access to usb sticks is very slow for most sticks
<urlin2u> TheSimkin, you would use the something else option though.
<HoellP> the livesystem gets loaded into ram and is very usable because of it
<TheSimkin> is there a way to get the live system + customize it ?
<HoellP> TheSimkin, do you have a persistent image on the stick?
<TheSimkin> i don't have it on a stick yet.
<HoellP> then you can just install it/activate the repo and it keeps
<BluesKaj> heh, the desktop is hidden underneath the plasma panel now ...yeah new KDE 4.7.1 really fixed the desktop alright :)
<TheSimkin> nice
<TheSimkin> BluesKaj: i miss 3.5.10 dearly
<HoellP> TheSimkin, the only thing you can't do, is kernel updates afaik
<HoellP> at least it used to be
<TheSimkin> thank HoellP
<HoellP> TheSimkin, i have a system installed on an external HDD, that works pretty great
<TheSimkin> i'll try that out in the next few days
<HoellP> even with encrypted home
<BluesKaj> TheSimkin, I miss 4.4 , atleast it worked ok , even in dev
<TheSimkin> BluesKaj: eh
<TheSimkin> BluesKaj: i think 4.7.x is better than 4.4
<TheSimkin> now they are talking about kde 5.
<BluesKaj> well, TheSimkin , maybe on yours , but not here
<TheSimkin> all these new desktops use so much memory
<HoellP> i found KDE better with every release
<HoellP> and i'm very much looking forward to KDE5
<TheSimkin> I tried englightenment, it didn't seem very enlightened.
<HoellP> mb55, i found pavucontrol, it was removed becaus it is not maintained for the last 3 years
<HoellP> mb55, won't come back any time soon, it seems
<mb55> damn
<BluesKaj> HoellP, i would have agreed with you until last Fri.. the desktop wallpaper does show up at all now ..who knows where it will b e after reboot agian
<HoellP> on oneiric?
<BluesKaj> yes
<HoellP> i haven't tried it there
<BluesKaj> does not
<BluesKaj> ssry
<BluesKaj> bb
<TheSimkin> hey guys, i hae a rather "advanced" question.
<HoellP> i only have kubuntu natty installed
<nperry> Hmm, seem to have lost Ubuntu Beta Mono font :s
<TheSimkin> because of the way ubuntu binds everything to the 'partition/drive id' i can't clone machines by just "rsynching" them any more.
<HoellP> which works very unspectacular
<TheSimkin> is there a tool i can run to update all of the disk ids?
<TheSimkin> or to install using the partition names/paths (/dev/sda1)
<HoellP> TheSimkin, you do install with the path
<TheSimkin> HoellP: not really, if i clone a ubuntu machine in this fashion it says it can't find the boot drives
<TheSimkin> and never works.
<TheSimkin> i tried changing grub
<TheSimkin> but there where other failures...
<HoellP> TheSimkin, after the cloning i would update /etc/fstab by hand
<HoellP> that's all it needs afaik
<TheSimkin> hmm
<TheSimkin> so grub and fstab
<TheSimkin> i think i changed those and still had problems, but i will try again.
<HoellP> grub has it's own handling of the disks
<HoellP> but then again, i never cloned anything, i just did some repartitioning
<HoellP> and had to correct the uuids afterwards
<HoellP> which was no problem at all
<HoellP> if you have a live-system, that is
<HoellP> hmm
<HoellP> can anyone give paprefs a quick check?
<HoellP> everything is deactivated for me...
<BluesKaj> well, now at least the wallpaper covers 70% or so of the scrn ...must be thankful for small mercies :)
<TheSimkin> BluesKaj: using kde?  can't you set it to scale + crop?
<BluesKaj> no effect TheSimkin
<TheSimkin> BluesKaj: how odd
<TheSimkin> BluesKaj: can you send me a screen shot?
<vince>  Hi guys ? Is anyone testing 11.10 at the moment ? I'm having trouble with gnome-shell. Whenever I try to open a gnome-shell session (as opposed to Unity Ubuntu), I get the same error message over and over again: failed to load sessions 'gnome'. I'm stuck at the Lightdm screen :/
<TheSimkin> vince: what happens if you select the failsafe option?
<vince> TheSimkin, How do I do that ?
<TheSimkin> i'd hvae to logout to check.. and i can't right now :(
<TheSimkin> but i beleive it is one of the boot up menu options. at least for me.
<vince> I'll try on a virtual machine
<vince> :)
<urlin2u> failsafe is in the firts gui of the recovery
<vince> ouch
<urlin2u> first*
<vince> which key should I press ?
<vince> to get the recovery menu ?
<HoellP> mb55, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765526
<HoellP> mb55, maybe that helps
<BluesKaj> HoellP, http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/07/snapshot18.png
<HoellP> wow, what chaos ;)
<HoellP> have you tried with other wallpapers and other settings?
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, THAT is kde these days???? :O
<billybigrigger> :P
<urlin2u> vince, recovery is in the grub menu.
<billybigrigger> sexaaaay!
<HoellP> that's kde win-style ;)
<BluesKaj> HoellP, several times each day ...but you know what they say about ppl who keep doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result  :)
<HoellP> i usually have my kde in gnome style...
<HoellP> or even unity style
<HoellP> BluesKaj, :D
<billybigrigger> that dock isn't stock for kde is it?
<HoellP> that's no dock
<HoellP> that's just the standard panel
<BluesKaj> not a gnome fan ..but I'm definitely considering it now
<billybigrigger> really, that's really new
<billybigrigger> they didnt have that in 4.5 last time i tried it
<HoellP> billybigrigger, that is just a panel with shortcuts
<BluesKaj> the panel's been around sindce plasma was intro'd
<HoellP> exactly as it has been since 4.0
<BluesKaj> yup
<billybigrigger> ya but the panel in 4.5 was ugly, and it stretched across your whole monitor
<HoellP> only if set to do so
<qzio> is there some trick to get sound in skype. (64bit 11.10) I installed the i386 package as specified in some blogs...
<billybigrigger> i never got into kde too much, so tweaking wasn't my thing :)
<HoellP> we notice ;)
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, is that picture taken in scotland
<billybigrigger> ?
<HoellP> kde is so variable, that you can't deduce what it can do, just by looking at one screenshot
<vince> urlin2u, I don't see any grub menu since Ubuntu comes into play right after the boot
<BluesKaj> it's configurable ...I like across the bottom ..where it belongs ...the pic is from bavaria , the Black Forest ...it's in the wallpapers for kde
<urlin2u> vince tap shift or any key at start to get the grub menu.
<unimatrix9> hello all
<unimatrix9> i might need new glasses, or ubuntu software centre ( oneric with updates of today ) is showing all pakcages dubble
<vince> urlin2u, Thanks, I didn't know that
<unimatrix9> tried bug reporting, failed somehow aswell
<HoellP> unimatrix9, i had that too after installation of oneiric. i had to remove the package cache for it to work normal again
<HoellP> if you wait a mom, i look up the file names
<unimatrix9> crashing software centre, battery indicator dissappeared ..
<urlin2u> vince, if you only have ubuntu it bypasses the grub menu without a key prompt, hehe, no problem.
<HoellP> unimatrix9, there is a crash report, which you should submit...
<vince> Still, can't load session 'gnome'
<HoellP> unimatrix9, most of the time there will already be a report, but sometimes it's new
<vince> that's unfortunate because I don't like Unity.
<urlin2u> vince, are you updated completely?
<vince> I've got gnome-shell and its dependencies +  gnome-session installed
<vince> Yes I totally up to date
<HoellP> unimatrix9, try "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin"
<urlin2u> vince, I had the same problem until I just reinstalled the same set up, now both DE work fine .
<unimatrix9> okey
<HoellP> and then apt-get update again
<vince> Since, Fresh install I'm guessing ?
<vince> *so
<urlin2u> vince, yeah, I think many forget that in development the official testers run new snapshots regularly
<vince> urlin2u, have you installed with the B1 or the daily ?
<urlin2u> vince, the daily after the B1
<unimatrix9> i am missing the gnome-battery monitor ( on the gnome menu ) is there an way to get it back ?
<vince> because i've been using the daily for 6 or 7 days
<vince> maybe more, wasn't in the beta stage yet
<unimatrix9> ubuntu software centre starts okey, but the packages are still dubble entry
<urlin2u> vince, you can save alist of the installs and the sources list as well.
<HoellP> unimatrix9, check your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for any double entries
<unimatrix9> ccms is creating crashes too
<HoellP> unimatrix9, yes, it does, that's known
<urlin2u> compiz was upgraded yesterday as well.
<unimatrix9> i did upgrade just on hour ago
<unimatrix9> or update
<vince> yes, so did I
<unimatrix9> sorry
<vince> still not working
<unimatrix9> true
<HoellP> lol
<HoellP> i just removed my collection of skydomes...
<HoellP> i can't even remember how long i haven't even used the cube...
<vince> urlin2u, Thanks for your help, I'll stick to 10.10 until the final release of Oneric
<vince> I installed 11.04, was a bloody mess :/
<HoellP> vince, why would you use oneiric anyway if not to report bugs?
<urlin2u> vince, it can be a hassle unless you're really into it. :D
<unimatrix9> there is no refresh in ubuntu software center ?
<vince> HoellP, I was rather curious about Gnome3, that's all.
<vince> and gnome-shell more precisely
<unimatrix9> okey the dubble entry is gone
<vince> (Yes, I gave Fedora a try but my AMD graphic chip didn't quite like the design...)
<unimatrix9> i just disabled some sources and its okey then
<HoellP> vince, i see, still, a beta release i probably not giving the correct impression
<HoellP> -i
<unimatrix9> the 'third party sources`  i think created the dubble entry
<vince> Yes you're right.
<vince> I think it's going in the right direction though. Except for I can't run gnome-shell haha
<HoellP> :D
<HoellP> sorry can't help, got my hands full testing unity atm
<BluesKaj> HoellP, seems there are settings on my /home partition that are causing this problem .. I did an experiment and installed the beta to my / partition without specifing a home partition at the partitioning phase ,,,I ended up with a perfectly fine beta install with no Kwin or plasma problems . The I reinstalled again but this time  I specified the /home partition in the partioning phase and I ended up with same problem , once the install was done ..
<unimatrix9> its only the 'elite'that can run it .. :P
<almoxarife> what's the sane simple way to get rid of the universal access icon??
<BluesKaj> there has to be some config file(s) that are corrupted
<HoellP> will give the shell a spin soon i guess
<vince> Funny thing, I managed to make it work for like 10 minutes, then an update came up, then nothing haha
<almoxarife> what's the sane simple way to get rid of the universal access icon?? from shell
<HoellP> BluesKaj, seems plausible
<HoellP> BluesKaj, like so often, keeping home is not always carefree
<unimatrix9> any one know where the unity conif files are located ?
<unimatrix9> config '
<HoellP> i suggest you move it away, let it create a new clean home and then only copy back what you need
<HoellP> i do that every 2-3 releases
<BluesKaj> gonna copy a few new files over to my backup pc and do a fresh install
<unimatrix9> create an nwe user might make an new config
<HoellP> unimatrix9, wait
<HoellP> my comment was for BluesKaj
<HoellP> not that you do something unnecessary here ;)
<vince> almoxarife, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-remove-keyboard-indicator-icon.html
<HoellP> unimatrix9, but you are actually looking for compiz settings
<HoellP> you find them in .compiz-1 .confg/compiz-1 .cache/compiz-1 if i'm not missing something
<unimatrix9> okey heading for that location now .. ±)
<HoellP> just look through your home and move everything away that is called compiz or unity
<HoellP> even deleting is not really a problem, because when you log in a clean config gets created
<almoxarife> vince: that's not the icon I need to remove, I have the 'univeral access' icon on shell, someones idea of feel good PC do good
<unimatrix9> is there a way ( bash ) to start gnome battery monitor ?
<jakemp> My wireless seems to be working again
<jakemp> =D
<HoellP> Anyone knows, why oneiric tries to turn off my monitor while i'm watching a movie?
<HoellP> and how i can prevent it, without deactivating the auto-off.
<HoellP> i'm using VLC btw, because totem is even worse at video playback
<HoellP> and even vlc is not perfectly smooth...
<HoellP> damn AMD drivers
<jakemp> I can't find a menu to shutdown/reboot/ sleep, etc.
<HoellP> Top right corner?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<bullgard4_> HoellP: "[22:02]	<HoellP>	Anyone knows, why oneiric tries to turn off my monitor while i'm watching a movie?" <--  /var/log/dmesg.0 should provide a clue.
<RRRRube> HoellP, is it just the sleep mode/screensaver kicking in? Could you try disabling that?
<HoellP> bullgard4_, nope, nothing, the messages stop after boot is completed
<HoellP> RRRRube, it is the monitor dimming which you can configure in the system prefs
<HoellP> section Display(?)
<HoellP> where you also can set if the monitor should lock
<HoellP> you can not disable this feature
<HoellP> hmpf, the theme just crashed as well...
<RRRRube> HoellP, You can change some settings under "Power" in System settings. Have you looked in there?
<RRRRube> HoellP, There was an app called Caffeine that inhibited screensaver/power saving but I'm not sure if it's still available or works in Oneiric. Maybe try googling it?
<HoellP> that's only for system standby as i see it
<HoellP> nothing to do with the monitor
<HoellP> the setting is in section personal called display or monitor (Bildschirm
<HoellP>  in german)
<HoellP> but you can only set the time from 1 min in steps to 1hr
<HoellP> no disable
<HoellP> caffeine is not in the repos at least
<HoellP> this is nothing i'd be willing to install an external application btw
<HoellP> this has to work ootb
<RRRRube> My Display option in System Settings doesn't even let me disable it!! (It really bugs me how so much functionality is being removed)
<robin0800> RRRRube, I think you can't stop this and its little things like this that really need fixing in unity
<HoellP> RRRRube, that's what i said, you can't disable it
<HoellP> and the display dims during the movie
<HoellP> which is extremely annoying
<RRRRube> Well, I'm in Gnome shell at the moment. I'm never quite sure what features come under Ubuntu or Unity and what are Gnome. Surely they're going to add a screensaver utility before the final release? (cos you can usually stop the monitor switching off there)
<HoellP> this is not a screensaver
<HoellP> and G3 dropped the screensaver anyway
<HoellP> this is display powersaving
<HoellP> kinda similar to the bug that plagues kubuntu's default video player since 2 years or so
<RRRRube> Well, Caffeine is the only thing I can suggest. They have a PPA. I know it's maybe not what you're looking for, but this is their launchpad page if you want to check it out: https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<HoellP> i will try it at least
<HoellP> anyone checked for a bug report
<HoellP> there is no oneiric package for caffeine...
<HoellP> also, it is a panel applet, i'm pretty sure that won't work too well in Unity
<HoellP> anyone knows against which package i could report this?
<HoellP> gnome-control-center, the video player?
<reya276> Is there any way to change icon themes in 11.10 beta?
<robin0800> reya276, gnome-tweak-settings
<mongy> gnome-tweak-tool
<reya276> is that a terminal command?
<mongy> a package
<reya276> oh I have to install that
<reya276> ok
<mongy> I know, using an app classed as tweaking advanced settings to change the font and icons is a bit much
<robin0800> reya276, it will appear as advanced settings when installed
<mongy> serious fail on gnome3's part
<reya276> also can I install Gnome Shell?
<HoellP> mongy, does that work for unity's icons as well?
<mongy> yes
<HoellP> i really don't wanna install a new DE just to change the icons...
<mongy> reya276, it installs gnome-shell also I believe.  you use it for both
<HoellP> seems excessive
<mongy> its not really a huge install.
<mongy> install, set , remove
<HoellP> lol
<HoellP> not likely...
<mongy> there isnt much extra to install tbh. try it
<HoellP> i can do with the default icons
<HoellP> i know, that's a thing of principle...
<reya276> yeah, not me I hate those Icons, needs me some Faenza
<reya276> ok I installed that package but no Advance Settings under the main System Settings
<robin0800> reya276, its an app
<reya276> ah ok
<HoellP> i'm off for today
<HoellP> see you guys, have a good night
<reya276> how can I choose to run Gnome-Shell or enable it?
<robin0800> reya276, from the login screen
<reya276> Nope, all I get is Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D
<robin0800> reya276, well it's not installed then  it will be there afterwards
<mb55> is there a way to get the old and useful system settings back?
<robin0800> mb55, don't think so
<mb55> hmm, then oneiric is probably the worst release yet
<jtaylor> no one forces you to use it
<robin0800> mb55, what are you missing?
<Machtin> anyone got skype running on 64bit?
<jtaylor> yes
<mb55> most of the appearence settings (colors, fonts), the sound settings (sound profiles, login/etc. sounds), power settings (close laptop lid) for starters
<jtaylor> you need to enable multiarach and install the 32 bit version
<jtaylor> or the "64bit" version + a bunch of 32 bit libraries
<Machtin> okay
<Machtin> dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 34801 package 'mac-3.99-u4:i386':
<robin0800> mb55, themes.fonts icons and power settings ... gnome-tweak-tool
<Machtin> error in Version string 'b3-1': version number does not start with digit <- that's the error.
<Machtin> I'm pretty sure multiarch is enabled.
<jtaylor> whats that for a package it complains about?
<jtaylor> there is no mac in the archive, some broken ppa?
<Machtin> that's when I do dpkg -i skype<tab> and the skype-package is from the skype-page
<jtaylor> yes that has nothing to do with skype, the dpkg data is corrupted
<Machtin> hm.
<jtaylor> oh its only a warning? you can probably ignore it then
<Machtin> ah, read "error" in the second line
<Machtin> but well, you're right.
<Machtin> hm.
<Machtin> still: bash: /usr/bin/skype: No such file or directory
<jtaylor> you should be able to remove that file and do a new update, maybe that fixes the issue (assuming its not coming from a broken ppa)
<jtaylor> make a backup though
<Machtin> hm, apt-get/aptitude upgrade doesn't create that file on its own.
<jtaylor> does installing skype work now?
<Machtin> nah, it lacks the available-file
<Machtin> however, there's an update-avail-option in dpkg
<jtaylor> for i in /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages: do sudo dpkg --update-avail $i; done should restore it
<Machtin> i can cat /usr/bin/skype, but /usr/bin/skype says "no such file or directory"
<jtaylor> you have to install skype first
<Machtin> well, i did
<Machtin> there's that error, but dpkg doesn't throw any errors
<jtaylor> which error?
<Machtin> the one i pasted: "error in Version string 'b3-1': version number does not start with digit"
<Machtin> but for dpkg that's only a warning as you pointed out
<jtaylor> which ppas are you ising?
<Machtin> uhm.
<Machtin> how to tell?
<jtaylor> check the file which package has this invalid version string
<Machtin> o.O
<Machtin> Description: Monkey's Audio for Ubuntu 6.10
<alex_mayorga> any horror stories on recent  dist-upgrades?
<octe> yes
<octe> or rather, lots of stuff seems broken atm..
<alex_mayorga> octe: sorry to hear, thanks in the warning :)
<octe> i installed the beta yesterday on my work computer and everything worked fine
<octe> isntalled it tonight on my home computer and lots of stuff isn't installable
<octe> can't install ubuntu-desktop due to dependency problems
<alex_mayorga> odd, I've been pretty much OK since alpha1 or 2 IIRC
 * alex_mayorga knocks on wood
<octe> hehe
<alex_mayorga> today I'm having apport appearing over and over, but not sending out a report :S
<octe> and the nvidia properitery driver doesn't really work, the nouveau driver is always built into the initramfs and loaded
<octe> i didn't find a way of fixing that except actually removing the .ko-file and rebuilding the initramfs
<alex_mayorga> nouveau has been rock solid on my nvidia card so far
<octe> so the plan with the new multiarch support is to not have a ia32-libs / lib32*-packages upon release?
<octe> yeah, nouveau is great except for games :(
<alex_mayorga> hedgewars works fine ;)
<octe> hehe :)
<BluesKaj> octe:  depends on your nvidia card , but the nvidia-current driver should work on most cards fromm the 6XXX series and up.
<octe> BluesKaj, you mean nouveau?
<BluesKaj> no
<octe> nvidia-current seems broken now...
<BluesKaj> nouveau is merely the std default
<BluesKaj> not here
<octe> as i said, nouveau gets built into the initrd and loaded at boot
<octe> which conflicts with the nvidia module
<BluesKaj> yeah, so , the nvidia-current is optional in addtional drivers / jockey
<octe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/815803 found a bug about it even
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815803 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "nouveau driver included in initramfs even though it has been blacklisted by nvidia-current" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<octe> BluesKaj, you're confusing me.
<octe> installing nvidia-current needs to prevent nouveau from being loaded since they conflict with eachother
<BluesKaj> octe:  admin>additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and it will install replacing the nouveau , then a restart is required
<octe> BluesKaj, i can't even get there since i can't install ubuntu-desktop ;-(
<octe> i just installed the nvidia-current packages.
<octe> what else does jockey do?
<BluesKaj> octe:  oh sorry to hear that
<octe> if it works by doing it the jockey way, jockey must be doing something extra
<yofel> octe: jockey installs the driver and creates an xorg.conf, nothing more
<yofel> if nouveau is loaded with the nvidia driver installed that's a bug
<octe> strange that it seems to work for other people, since the bug i found is from july
<BluesKaj> octe:  not really . if you install nvidia-current from the prompt , it will do the same as jockey , but gdm has to be stopped first
<yofel> uh no, you don't need to stop gdm to install nvidia-current
<octe> yofel, if nvidia-current is installed, is nouveau supposed to be built into the initfs?
<yofel> you need to reboot after it to use it though
<octe> yes..
<yofel> octe: well, having it in initramfs breaks nvidia-current, so I hope not
<yofel> octe: add 'nomodeset' to the kernel command line
<yofel> that'll make nvidia work even with noveau loaded since it turns KMS off
<octe> ah, i'll do that instead.
<Machtin> jtaylor: got it :)
<octe> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZJMBev56 <- bug then?
<yofel> bug IMO
<Machtin> night guys!
<octe> how does update-initramfs decide which modules get added? i've tried changing MODULES to either "dep" or "most" in initramfs.conf, makes no difference
<basso> hello
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: yofel http://theoatmeal.com/comics/senior_year
<basso> anyone running gnome-shell with nvidia prop drivers?
<basso> anyone with nvidia want to install gnome-shell and check for vertical tearing?
<basso> because i get vertical tearing when viewing videos in gnome-shell, unity is fine, but gnome-shell is evil :(
<bjsnider> basso, only in videos?
<basso> bjsnider: its all the time, but its easier to spot it on videos, i can for instans just movie the nautilus window around and see the same tearing
<BluesKaj> the toolbar containing file , sdit etc is missing from Dolphin, there doesn't seem to be an option in configure dolphin to add it ...any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> file , edit etc
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-08
<gnomie> updated and reloaded. no errors  :o
<gnomie> unity2d
<gnomie> gnome-control-center didnt bug out this time
<test34> ubuntu erased one of my partition when I rebooted.. I had the encrypted swap and one of my drive switch from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb and it started to use a data partition as a swap partition even if the partition type was not swap...
<IdleOne> zetec452: welcome. I say some support because well you may or may not get some in here :)
<zetec452> That's cool. :)
<zetec452> Suprised Ubuntu would erase a parition test34
<ikonia> test34: sorry, that's not possible, something different would have happened
<ikonia> test34: it was most likley a user error at the time of install
<wsbl-uhpd651> So really - how solid is the alpha version of 11.10?  What bugs are still being worked out with it, if any?
<zetec452> Generally a system will warn you of any partion changes. Perhaps it could be a bug whereby it didn't recognise the partition.
<castlefox> hi
<castlefox>  I am planning on buying a new computer soon and I want to run a VM.  I plan on using Virtual box to play with VMs.   Would a computer with more more CPUs or should I just look for one fastest interms of mhz ?
<ikonia> wsbl-uhpd651: it all depends on your needs, if you want stable, wait for release.
<wsbl-uhpd651> ikonia: That's kind of what I thought.  True dat :)
<BrandonBolton> test34: 11.10 erased one of my partitions also.
<ikonia> castlefox: it really doesn't matter
<ikonia> sorry, I don't buy that,
<test34> ikonia, the encrypted swap fstab uses the partition name (ie /dev/sda4) and not the UUID
<ikonia> test34: so ?
<zetec452> castlefox: I'd go for memory over CPU.
<castlefox> ikonia: ohhh mmk
<test34> ikonia, so my encrypted swap used to be /dev/sdb4... but when I rebooted /dev/sdb4 was now my backup partition... and got erased
<castlefox> zetec452:  RAM or are you taking about the cash memory on the cpu ?
<ikonia> test34: "and got erased", no sorry
<zetec452> castlefox: RAM, generally whenever I'm running VM's RAM and HDD are the bottleneck not CPU
<test34> ikonia, try to use a data partition as your swap... it will get erased
<ikonia> test34: you're not meant to do that
<BrandonBolton> castlefox: My desktop has 8 gbs of RAM and a Pentium Dual Core processor. It runs great with virtual machines. You don't need much, but, the more RAM the better.
<castlefox> zetec452: oh ok.  Thanks for the tip !
<test34> ikonia, I didnt mean to do that, it did it by itself
<ikonia> test34: of course it will get erased or "formatteded" as swap, you've told it to use that partition as swap
<ikonia> test34: no, I don't believe that,
<BrandonBolton> Hello all, are the rumors true that in 11.10 the Classic theme will be removed?
<test34> ikonia, I forgot the name of the swap encrytiom fstab file.... what is it again
<test34> encryption
<zetec452> BrandonBolton: IIRC yes classic will be removed.
<yourmom> BrandonBolton: i'll be getting lots of RAM in that case.  Thx
<ikonia> what ?
<BrandonBolton> zetec452: That was one of my favourite parts of Ubuntu. I loved the layout. It worked so well on my netbook, too. And my desktop for that matter of fact. Will you be able to install it?
<test34> ikonia, /etc/crypttab
<test34> ikonia, that is the file that should be using UUID
<ikonia> test34: and ?
<BrandonBolton> yourmom: Just buy a cheap computer and buy compatible RAM on like NewEgg.com. That is the cheapest bet.
<zetec452> BrandonBolton: Not sure I'm afraid.
<test34> ikonia, if you dont know the use of UUID I'm talking to the wrong person
<ikonia> test34: I fully understand them
<BrandonBolton> zetec452: Well when the time comes I will figure it out. :)
<test34> ikonia, so you understand why I lost data then
<ikonia> test34: not at all, no
<ikonia> test34: your telling me that your install changed randomly decided to use a non-swap partition as a swap partition, and you've lost data, that doesn't sit as possible to me
<test34> it mounted the wrong partition as my swap because one of my drived switched from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb
<ikonia> sorry, I don't believe that as it can't mount swap
<test34> I mean swapon
<ikonia> and if you try to swapon a non-swap partition, it will refuse
<ikonia> so it must have been formated as a swap partition during the install
<test34> well there must be a bug with encrypted partitions
<ikonia> or user error
<test34> it was not set as a swap partition even after I lost my data
<ikonia> then you can't have lost your data
<ikonia> or something else will have caused the problem
<ikonia> (that's just my opinion)
<test34> while it was an ext2 partition, I wasnt able to mount it to a directory (busy error)... even though it wasnt showing in "df" as mounted
<ikonia> it was probably already mounted, hence "busy"
<ikonia> or you where in the directory you where trying to mount it to
<test34> this is not a dev version of ubuntu but #ubuntu are not answering
<ikonia> what !
<zetec452> It would be interesting if you could replicate this
<ikonia> so you're wasting my time
<test34> it was not mounted
<yourmom> brandonbolton: ya I've been waiting to see if the new  stuff from AMD this month will be any good.
<zetec452> even on a vm.
<ikonia> zetec452: you saw IdleOne tell you it was #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<zetec452> ya?
<ikonia> and you where in #ubuntu, so you've just taken this channel offtopic by talking about not 11.10
<test34> I'm pretty sure this bug still exist in #ubuntu.dev if you are not aware of it
<ikonia> stop making things up
<zetec452> Not sure I follow. I was in #ubuntu and started 11.10 talk and was directed here. What's the problem?
<ikonia> zetec452: you've just said this is not the development version of ubuntu eg: not 11.10
<test34> does Ubuntu beta use UUID for /etc/crypttab
<zetec452> where did I say that?
<ikonia> zetec452: sorry, I meant that for test34
<ikonia> zetec452: my apologies
<zetec452> There's me thinking I'd had too much to drink. :p
<ikonia> test34: are you using 11.10 or 11.04 ?
<test34> UUID is the only way to guarantee you recognize the same drive or partition no matter what. For example, if you introduce to your system another hard drive, this might upset quite a few things, starting with the way your system boots up (or stops booting up upon the new drive introduction). Using UUID helps remedy most of such things.
<ikonia> zetec452: big apologies,
<zetec452> NP. :)
<ikonia> test34: what version of ubuntu are you using,
<test34> please look into this issue
<ikonia> test34: respond, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<test34> ikonia, I won't respond until you respond to this: does version 11.10 use UUID for /etc/crypttab ?
<zetec452> I must admit the little tweaks they've made to unity in 11.10 do make a nice difference.
<zetec452> Still not a huge fan of 11.10 on a 15" laptop screen.
<ikonia> test34: you now can't respond as you're muted in the channel, send me a pm when you want to start telling the truth
<Pilif12p> How do I get GNOME 2 on 11.10?
<rww> GNOME 2 specifically, or is GNOME 3 that looks like GNOME Panel okay?
<Pilif12p> i've been using 3 for 5 minutes and i can't stand it.
<Pilif12p> i'd like to have 2
<rww> Alrighty, then "you don't".
<Pilif12p> seriously?
<rww> maintaining two major versions of GNOME 2, one of which is unsupported upstream, would be way too much of a burden for our teams, so we're not.
<Pilif12p> aaand off to fedora i go
<Pici> GNOME no longer is supporting GNOME2
<IdleOne> isn't fedora using gnome3 also
<rww> You realize Fedora adopted GNOME 3 even before we did, right?
<Pilif12p> ffs
<Pilif12p> xfce...?
<IdleOne> install xubuntu
<Pici> Pilif12p: is what I'm using on 11.10 right now.
<Pilif12p> or i can't downgrade to the LTS?
<IdleOne> xubuntu-desktop
<Pilif12p> so there's no way to get GNOME 2 back without pretty much rewriting the code
<expiation> java? ;\
<IdleOne> what about it?
<expiation> gotta add a diff repo?
<Pilif12p> could someone at least tell me where the preferences are if i can't go back to gnome 2 :/
<IdleOne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<IdleOne> expiation: you will need to change the lucid part to oneiric
<expiation> thanks
<Pilif12p> or is it possible to put icons on the top bar?
<Pilif12p> in GNOME classic (which seems to be 3)
<urlin2u> I was able to add to the bottom popup bar, weather, cpu, applets.
<urlin2u> not classicthough gnome 3.
<Pilif12p> urlin2u: How?
<urlin2u> with added ppa's
<urlin2u> and startup applications made
<Pilif12p> oh
<urlin2u> there are how to add applets to the natty unity set up web pages the ppa's have oneirirc as well.
<jbicha> Pilif12p: hold down Alt while rightclicking on the GNOME Classic top bar to add applets
<robin0800> jbicha, that does not work for unity
<jbicha> robin0800: right, but that didn't appear to be the question
<urlin2u> gnome 3
<expiation> yea gnome 3 is weird
<expiation> empathy kind of dissapears if i close it heh
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> can you re-arrange workspaces yet?
<atari2600a> or should I install xubuntu next re-formatting of /
<atari2600a> it has to be quite literally the only thing holding me back from using unity
<atari2600a> well, that & sudo update-manager -d
<atari2600a> this is kinda important for me
<atari2600a> it determines whether I ruin my 35-day uptime to install a beta
<atari2600a> fine I'll harass the main channel
<bazhang> atari2600a, for 11.10?
<atari2600a> bazhang, yeah
<bazhang> To rearrange items in Unity’s Launcher, you first need to click and hold on the icon you want to move, then drag it out to the right first to free it from the Launcher.
<bazhang> Now you can move it up or down and change its position by dropping it where you want it and letting go of the mouse button.
<bazhang> atari2600a, if that's ^^ not working, then you should file a bug, unless the process has changed drastically since 11.04
<atari2600a> I want the launcher by default to have 4 horizontal workspaces
<atari2600a> both GNOME & Unity are going way to far, depricating important stuff like this with the intention of reimplementation
<atari2600a> maybe
<atari2600a> if enough people complain for long enough
<atari2600a> I bet since it's on GNOME 3 I won't have access to screensavers either
<atari2600a> many people still use CRTs & OLEDs have a half-life, we still need screensavers...
<Trewas> atari2600a: I don't think there is a GUI configuration option to change number/shape of workspaces, but the gconf keys are still there
<bazhang> horizontal? at the bottom or top of the screen?
<nomego> hey guys, what's the difference between the fglrx and fglrx-updates in oneiric ?
<atari2600a> Trewas, IIRC you said that last time & changing the keys did nothing for me
<atari2600a> that or I couldn't find them where they where / should be
<atari2600a> I'd restart x to check right now but I have so much stuff going on, & possibly a teamviewer session to help out a girl with her dying decade-old computer
<Trewas> atari2600a: /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/hsize and vsize worked a few weeks ago
<atari2600a> the unit for a workspace being 1?
<atari2600a> I'll keep it in mind tonight if I go -d maybe
<Trewas> how many horizontal and vertical workspaces there are
<Trewas> I changed to kde since then, at least they don't have the problem of unity/gnome3 developers, "we KNOW how you must use your computer"
<Trewas> atari2600a: and by the way, that is for unity 3d, I have no idea what windowmanager unity-2d uses
<almoxarife> 'suspend' disappears from the panel here, am I alone?
<rww> Trewas: modified Metacity, I believe
<nomego> hmm is there anything special to be done to get video working with fglrx?
<atari2600a> Trewas, that's not to say KDE devs don't have their own problems
<atari2600a> & it appears Linus would agree w/ me on this one
<atari2600a> CENTRALIZATION
<atari2600a> CENTRALIZATION EVERYWHERE
<atari2600a> ever try to launch the kde equivelant of gksu?
<atari2600a> you gotta type some long string like /usr/bin/kde/ksudo or something
<atari2600a> all because they have to keep their suite binaries seperate like water fountains in the south or something
<crimsonmane> is there a place where i can leave suggestions for ubuntu beta?
<urlin2u> atari2600a, bad reference.
<crimsonmane> is there a place where i can leave suggestions for ubuntu beta?
<atari2600a> crimsonmane, ideapad.net?
<atari2600a> err
<atari2600a> sorry launchpad.net
<crimsonmane> is that official site?
<atari2600a> they have an ideas section
<crimsonmane> ok
<atari2600a> no ideapad is likely owned by lenovo
<atari2600a> but the ideas never get picked up & if they do it takes years to get it implemented
<atari2600a> you'd experience slightly more success with a bug report
<atari2600a> but once it hits beta you're in a feature freeze & all the work that's done is QA & bug fixing
<crimsonmane> so if i wanted to suggest they put a Restart button on the shutdown/suspend/hibernate section...
<jbicha> crimsonmane: we're past UI freeze so you'd have to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<jbicha> there may already be a bug about that and you'd have to convince the designers that it was better than the current solution
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, there is one on the confirm.
<crimsonmane> what does it mean "there is one on the confirm" ?
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, whenyou hit the shut down a screen pops up to confirm this here is a restart there.
<urlin2u> there*
<ssargennto> anybody have any ideas to help me get the new login screen? mine is still aligned to the center... i have tried reinstalling the lightdm and unity-greeter package via synaptic..
<HiDeHo> hi all when is the next ubuntu lts version comming out
<jtaylor> 04.2012
<HiDeHo> ok is 11.10 going to stay with unity
<jtaylor> yes the lts and following versions too
<HiDeHo> y is this unity saw many people stiop using ubuntu
<HiDeHo> if it was me i woudl have released a nother version called unibuntu and kept ubuntu with gnome
<HiDeHo> ok thats just me was put of by negative reviews
<jtaylor> gnome is still there
<HiDeHo> i might try it again then when 11.10 comes out with a major fixes done
<HiDeHo> what is the gnome version called
<jtaylor> gnome3
<HiDeHo> no the ubuntu os that comes with gnome instead of unity
<jtaylor> regular ubuntu
<HiDeHo> ubuntu 11.04 uses unity
<HiDeHo> no gnome
<jtaylor> comes with unity and gnome, xubuntu with xfce, kubuntu with kde and lubuntu with lxde+openbox
<jtaylor> it still has gnome too
<jtaylor> you can choose it on login
<HiDeHo> ok jtaylor y id it having both making the iso bigger and bloated
<jtaylor> yes it still fits on a cd though
<jtaylor> which is quite an accomplishment
<HiDeHo> ok but y i wonder. y not just do a version with gnome and kde toghther
<HiDeHo> seems strange
<jtaylor> unity is based on gnome
<HiDeHo> jtaylor: i guess it is
<jtaylor> so that works, kde and gnome are different, you can't get both on the cd completely
<HiDeHo> really i see so is unity a wm
<jtaylor> unity is more a shell, like gnome shell
<jtaylor> wm is compiz in unity
<HiDeHo> jtaylor: compiz is the fancy desktop effects how can that be a wm
<HiDeHo> or why give it same name
<jtaylor> compiz is a compositioning window manager = wm
<HiDeHo> i have compiz installed on my ubuntu 10.04 its nto a wm
<HiDeHo> compiz handles the fancy desktop effects
<jtaylor> oh no, the upstream authors must be idiots calling their not wm a wm :O
<HiDeHo> its an addon to gnome
<HiDeHo> jtaylor: i just wonder y they called the wm in unity compiz when name was already taken
<HiDeHo> jtaylor: i am not saying that at all
<jtaylor> "unities compiz" is the same compiz
<jtaylor> unity is a plugin to compiz
<HiDeHo> and gnome is the shell
<HiDeHo> corect??
<jtaylor> gnome is a desktop enviroment
<HiDeHo> ok i kind of get it
<HiDeHo> i know gnome is a de
<HiDeHo> gnome is the de openbox is a wm
<HiDeHo> jtaylor: ok that is not my understanding of it. also compiz-fusion
<HiDeHo> ok well i thought gnome de was the shell that wm can run on
<HiDeHo> well thanks for teaching me jtaylor
<gr8Q> I have Unity Docking on screen how to auto-hide it ?
<octe> anyone know anything about the libwebkitgtk dependency being broken?
<bunshu> hi
<bunshu> i just upgraded from natty to oneiric and now when i open the dashboard i cannot select/search for applications by typing
<bunshu> is there a way to revert to the natty way?
<Stanley00> bunshu: did you restart after upgrade?
<bunshu> Stanley00: yes, i did
<Stanley00> bunshu: maybe there are some config conflict, you can add a new user to test...
<octe> oh, awesome
<octe> i switched from the .se-mirror to the main mirror and the dependency problems went away
<octe> how often are mirrors synchronized for oneiric packageS?
<ActionParsnip> octe: they will rsync betweenas they are updated
<octe> strange, i've had some libwebkit dependency issue preventing me from installing the ubuntu-desktop package for the last day when i was using the swedish mirror
<qzio> octe: I had the same problem. not sure if related, but even after I tried to fix it with a live cd, my system was unbootable. I was forced to completely reinstall
<diverse_izzue> can you guys add a printer using gnome-control-center in oneiric? for me, the add button is greyed out
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: try running it from terminal
<Onlyodin> diverse_izzue, the add button isn't greyed out for me
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: what groups are you in?
<diverse_izzue> ActionParsnip, I'm in: hunzikea adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<diverse_izzue> (gnome-control-center:20393): printers-cc-panel-WARNING **: Your system does not have the cups-pk-helper's policy "org.opensuse.cupspkhelper.mechanism.all-edit" installed. Please check your installation
<diverse_izzue> installing cips-pk-helper did the trick!
<diverse_izzue> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=116736
<ActionParsnip> np man
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: gui apps are nice til they start to break
<ActionParsnip> then they hide anything useful so they suck
<diverse_izzue> that's why we have to make them work *g
<ActionParsnip> as always, terminal fixes everything
<diverse_izzue> yap!
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: I suggest you log a bug too to let folks know
<ActionParsnip> funny how users think using terminal is 'bad' or 'old fashioned'
<reya276> Is the new Wacom Tablet application available for 11.04?
<reya276> Man why could they not include that in 11.04
<vega-> this channel is for 11.10
<reya276> I understand that, all I'm asking is if the new Wacom Tablet app is available besides 11.10
<reya276> like a PPA or something
<reya276> nevermind I'll just google it since we are being so difficult about it
<reya276> thanks
<Pici> Okay then.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<necreo> looking to reinstall ubuntu, but I think Ill go straight away for beta 11.10, should I wait for beta2?
<BluesKaj> necreo:  beta1 seems ok so far , I just installed it clean yesterday
<necreo> hmm ok
<necreo> I just think the upgrade for 11.04 > 11.10 will be "harder" than upgrading from the beta release
<BluesKaj> necreo:  I had kwin probs by upgrading from 11.04, when beta came down
<BluesKaj> but if you're on gnome , you should be ok
<necreo> can I read somewhere what is expected to change in beta2? if it will have a lot of changes I might wait for 2 weeks
<necreo> yea gnome
<necreo> my original ubuntu install was 10.04 upgraded to 10.10 and in the end 11.04, but it doesnt feel right anymore, so that's why I want to reinstall
<BluesKaj> right , too many gremlins :)
<necreo> myriad of problems, latest is that the networkmanager indicator isnt launched
 * gnomie is disgruntled to find out !docky works flawlessly under unity2d vs the clumsiness of the current launcher. 
<gnomie> near unnacceptable
<gnomie> therefore, gimme the dash and docky.. no need to reinvent the wheel. sigh
 * gnomie sad
<gnomie> too many questions
<jacobw> docky isn't new, so it can be part of the new paradigm :P
<gnomie> it's written in c# ..
<gnomie> i just made it part of the new paradigm here
<rigved_> hi everyone. i am using the latest beta version. my mic is not working. it was working fine in lucid on the same machine. can anyone help?
<Wellark> aarrgghh
<Wellark> you guys messed up dependencies?
<Wellark> libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 breaks my world
<Wellark> please, fix before Monday
<Wellark> or else it becomes my problem :P
<Pici> Wellark: This channel isn't a replacement for logging bugs.
<Wellark> I'll start at Canonical then
<Wellark> Pici: yeah, sure, I know
<Pici> Wellark: and please curb the attitude, its not appreciated here.
<Wellark> it's probably just that I've been using oneiric from alpha 2 and there might be some dependency problems just because of that
<Wellark> Pici: it was a _joke_
<Pici> Wellark: Well, unfortunately plenty of people come here saying similar things and are not joking.  I guess I've been jaded.
<iheartubuntu> hello! im testing Oneiric right now and it appears unable to make use of intel drivers. my graphics card is GMA 4500M. Can anyone offer any advice? Thanks!
<Wellark> Pici: no problem. As I said, I'm going to start at Canonical on Monday, so it will become my problem :)
<Pici> Wellark: Oh! neat, congrats :)
<Braber01> does anybody know how to get a split screen in the Termanitor Terminal?
<Wellark> Pici: the repository might just be out of sync ATM
<Wellark> a lot of things to rebuild after libwebkitgtk update
<iheartubuntu> is there any way to change icon sets in 11.10?
<iheartubuntu> hello! im testing Oneiric right now and it appears unable to make use of intel drivers. my graphics card is GMA 4500M. Can anyone offer any advice? Thanks!
<trism> iheartubuntu: you can use: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme 'ThemeName'; gnome-tweak-tool probably allows you to change it as well
<iheartubuntu> ty
<Wellark> hmm.. it seems that full-upgrade is broken ATM
<Wellark> safe-upgrade works
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/844892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 844892 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No mouse (touchpad & nipple) after installation, usb mouse works (thinkpad t43/p) [oneiric beta-1]" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> whoa.. are we on beta already? :D
<Wellark> time sure flies
<ChmEarl> /var/lock -- is this a dir or symlink in 11.10?
<micahg> should be a symlink to /run/lock
<jakemp> Is this alt tabbing between virtual desktops going to remain?
<rigved> hi eveyone. my mic is not working in the latest beta. it was working fine in lucid on the same machine. can anyone help?
<Exodus> rigved, have you checked that the right input is selected?
<zonkers> is there any screen savers in unity?
<rigved> Exodus: there is only one input available.
<rigved> Exodus: i checked alsamixer. it shows capture (which I am assuming is for mic). it is at full yet it does not work. i tested with the skype call testing service. i could no hear my own voice.
<rigved> Exodus: any suggestions?
<Saviq> rigved: have you checked in sound settings?
<Saviq> there's an "input" tab that has a VU meter
<Saviq> with it you can select inputs / ports
<rigved> Saviq: yes. it shows that internal mic is selected. i don't exactly have an internal mic. i connect an external headphone+mic to talk (and listen).
<Saviq> and does the VU meter show something? did you try to up the volume?
<rigved> Saviq: also, when i talk, in lucid, the VU meter used to move. but in oneiric, it does not move at all.
<rigved> Saviq: volume is max
<rigved> Saviq: i mean, volume of the input is max
<Saviq> sounds like a bug in the drivers, especially if you only have one capture source in alsamixer
<zonkers> i'm running unity 2d. are there any screen save options?
<rigved> Saviq: how do i report this bug? which package?
<Saviq> zonkers: don't think so, but it's not unity-specific
<Saviq> I think it's GNOME3-specific actually
<zonkers> saviq: tx.. btw unity is much much better in new version
<rigved> zonkers: +1
<Saviq> rigved: something alsa
<rigved> Saviq: ok. thanks. i will file a bug against alsa.
<Saviq> it will get triaged to the correct place
<rigved> Saviq: yes. i will explain the whole case. hope that will help it get triaged properly.
<zonkers> i was anti-unity until installed this
<XGaryG> I can not access contacts with Ubuntu.
<XGaryG> Is there a way to make it work?
<XGaryG> Hmmm...
<rigved> XGaryG: do you mean the contacts on your ubuntuone cloud storage?
<basalt> evening
<basalt> does anyone know what happened to the xulrunner packages in oneiric?
<XGaryG> rigved, Yes.
<rigved> XGaryG: there is a bug in one of the packages. it will only allow you to sync your files. nothing else gets synced. it is supposed to be fixed by beta 2, hopefully.
<XGaryG> OK. I'll stop playing with it then. I hope they include a way to import Google contacts into it.
<rigved> XGaryG: i think that there is a thunderbird plugin to sync your gmail contact with thunderbird locally. it's an add-on.
<XGaryG> OK.  I'll look into it. Thanks.
<zonkers> how big of usb key do i need to run 11.10?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> zonkers: about 700MBs
<afief> How unstable is Ubuntu 11.10 by now?
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> won't even dare awser that
<afief> That bad? :(
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<afief> I remember I used to be able to upgrade to beta with little or no glitches
<alex_mayorga> I keep getting apport but it does nothing when I click "Report problem..." and put my password, ideas?
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, can you rephrase that into something people can understand maybe with some better details?
<alex_mayorga> Exodus: I can try
<alex_mayorga> I boot into oneiric
<alex_mayorga> I get a "Report problem..." window and click report
<alex_mayorga> I get asked for my password
<alex_mayorga> I put in the password
<alex_mayorga> then nothing happens
<alex_mayorga> the "Report problem..."window keeps popping up over and over
<afief> I take it he's saying that he tries  to report problems, but apport disappears halfway through after he enters his password(into gksudo?)
<alex_mayorga> Exodus: understandable now?
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, that window will pop-up a lot for you. It doesn't mean you have to click report every single time it pops =)
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, can you open a terminal and type: ubuntu-bug
<Exodus> and Enter.
<Exodus> Does an application start up?
<alex_mayorga> Exodus: yes
<alex_mayorga> with 5 options
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, good, that is the tool you should use when you find a bug.
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, generally you'll want a little insight prior to using the tool like: what package is affected by this bug I'm facing.
<alex_mayorga> in my case that window keeps appearing automatically, I've reported bugs with it before, but in this case it just dies
<alex_mayorga> that's why I'm asking here
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, yes, it is weird. Although I wouldn't worry too much about it. Those random bug reports that appear out of thin air are apport (same ubuntu-bug tool) over sensitive to several warnings and errors your system is collecting
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'd just ignore it then
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, I recommend you not grief yourself over that one bug that got away as I'm sure it's been reported 1,000 times by other Ubuntu users and it's probably a minor GTK graphics complain coming from a running application.
<mongy> what do I do about startup applications, or rather, disabling what there is, which arent shown
<alex_mayorga> Exodus: any tips to reduce "over sensitiveness"?
<Exodus> mongy, which aren't show. You mean daemons? services? or just apps in the background of gnome?
<mongy> Exodus, basically, what should show up in startup applications app
<mongy> Exodus, its empty.  I like to remove certain things like remote desktop, bluetooth etc..
<Exodus> mongy, ahh, I see. That window changed quite a lot.
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, I haven't played around with that service tbh.
<Exodus> alex_mayorga, but just ignore the ones that pop up randomly for now, it's that way because we're in beta.
<IdleOne> !info upower
<ubottu> upower (source: upower): abstraction for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (oneiric), package size 86 kB, installed size 472 kB
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> i'm trying to build the php5 package from oneiric in a virtual natty environment, and after rebuilding and installing libtool2.4 it still fails.
<pimperle> is this the right channel to discuss this kind of issue?
<pimperle> the build process fails because lt_unset is undefined in the libtool script. This in turn should get patched during dpkg-source (according to the diff.gz file). The changes are however overwritten by the later invocation of buildconf.sh.
<pimperle> as i installed the libtool version of natty, i would claim, that this package wouldn't compile under oneiric as well (which it obviously does).
<pimperle> where should i look for this error. which part of the build process is probably failing on me?
<ChmEarl> in 11.10/amd64 is this symlink a must? lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     3 2011-09-08 15:21 lib64 -> lib
<ChmEarl> is it always there?
<Exodus> ChmEarl, it's a must
<Exodus> ChmEarl, it's always there
<ChmEarl> Exodus, thanks -- without it, pygrub from xen fails
<ChmEarl> my oneiric xen dom0 with xen 4.1.1 from source is up and stable
<ChmEarl> IOW this symlink has to be there /usr/lib64 -> lib
<pimperle> to make things worse, i entered the chroot in which the compile failed and manually tried to build the package by removing the build-dir, setting it up with dpkg-source -x and then ran dpkg-buildpackge inside. This process failed 2 times but worked at the 3rd time, each time after i had removed and recreated the build dir.
<pimperle> which channel could i discuss this issue in?
<urlin2u> pimperle, if it is oneiric this is the channel, don't Oneiric is in development
<urlin2u> forget
<pimperle> i restarted the job on my build-server now, and this time it looks more promising. i wonder if there is some kind of race condition in the build process, that will make this fail in 4 out of 5 times
<jtaylor> wth where is the location bar in the open-file-dialog
<jtaylor> I hope the removal is a bug and no "feature"
<jtaylor> phew is still there it just disappears when one goes on recently used. confusing
<robin0800_> jtaylor, its under go
<jtaylor> go?
<robin0800_> jtaylor, thought you were looking for location
<jtaylor> yes
<robin0800_> jtaylor, well its under the go menu
<jtaylor> I have no go menu
<jtaylor> but I have found it, its just hidden by default now
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-09
<burner> why did both my upgrades to oneiric break nvidia drivers?  if I remove xorg.conf, all is well, but then I'm using nouveau right?  How can I use nvidia?
<Exodus> burner, you should install the 'nvidia-current' package
<Exodus> burner, also, use the nvidia-xconfig tool for anything X.org conf related
<einseenai> hello, guys, i removed opensuse and windows from my UEFI based Thinkpad laptop and now i can't install opensuse nor ubuntu. grub installation fails while installing with live cd saying it's can install grub-efi to /target/ and after reboot it says No operating system found!!.. i tried to install grub manually with grub-install but it fails saying smth about GPT. please, help!
<Exodus> burner, on a clean ubuntu install or upgrades, 'nvidia-current' should keep you updated both driver-wise and xorg.conf-wise
<einseenai> anybody, please?
<Exodus> einseenai, no clue, you should give us the output of grub-install
<Exodus> something about gpt isn't really useful
<einseenai> Exodus, i will now. a sec.
<einseenai> Exodus, i have read somewhere that creating 200mb partition with /boot flag can help, now installed xubuntu and what got is - http://pastebin.com/2tjSTEEL - but the thing is that i get it anyway - do i create /boot or not
<Exodus> Lemme see if I can recall or find anything about this
<einseenai> ok, thaks a lot
<Exodus> einseenai, found this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<einseenai> Exodus, thx, i'll see
<escott> einseenai, you need a grub_bios partition for gpt/efi
<escott> einseenai, but that is distinct from a /boot
<Exodus> einseenai, it's not a step by step article, you don't have to build or compile as it mentions in the first parts, further down there is mention of creating that 100mb partition for gpt
<einseenai> Exodus, thanks a lot. -)
<Exodus> einseenai, np
<burner> Exodus: what if it's not clean... how do I fix it and regenerate xorg.conf that works with nvidia?
<Drakeson> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup does not actually work for the next boot. what might be wrong?
<burner> nvidia-xconfig generates and xorg, but I get no display... just a term like screen since lightdm presumably crashes
<Exodus> burner, xorg.conf isn't necesary for X to lift
<Exodus> you can always delete xorg.conf and it'll work
<Exodus> but if you delete it, run nvidia-xconfig
<Exodus> also, if you have a weird keyboard distribution, that's saved in xorg.conf
<Exodus> deleting xorg.conf isn't recommended
<interlocutor> how stabole and feature complete is beta 1 of oneiric?
<interlocutor> *stable
<escott> interlocutor, varies week too week. last week i couldnt gnome-shell would segfault 4/5 times i started it
<interlocutor> bummer
<interlocutor> I need to reinstall fresh and it's going to suck installing 11.04 and then having to wipe again when 11.10 hits
<interlocutor> i hear that in place distrobution upgrades on highly customized systems is pretty much a recipie for disaster...
<escott> and there are a good number of changes from 11.04 to 11.10
<interlocutor> well, I'd really like to try for production with beta 1. what are the pitfalls right now?  common bugs? missing features?
<interlocutor> is there a comprehensive list of all the beta issues right now?
<rww> You want to use a beta in production? Lawd.
<interlocutor> well I mean, it's just my development box at home
<interlocutor> I of course don't want to waste a shitload of time with a botched install, but I really want to avoid installing 11.04, getting settled in, and having to wipe and reinstall a month hence
<escott> interlocutor, im not sure of any particular list, still a fair number of segfaults (thankfully nothing keeping me from using it right now). one issue that needs to get ironed out is multiarch for 64bit machines. ia32libs is being ripped out, but things like skype need their libraries to be manually installed
<interlocutor> I guess I just need to know "how broken" the beta is to make a judgement call on if it's worth the risk
<interlocutor> hmm ok. and what's the word on upgrading from beta 1 to beta 2 to RC and production? is it usually pretty hairy with ubuntu or is beta1 somewhat polished and likely to upgrade all the way to production ok?
<IdleOne> interlocutor: assuming it is working fine right now it is also safe to assume that tomorrow it will be completely broken.
<Exodus> interlocutor, go for it. Nothing inmensily horrible in Beta1. I'm actually running pretty stable atm, reporting this or that bug. A lot of the fundamental libraries are getting near frozen so that provides a good stable base.
<apetrescu> Are there any repositories or PPAs for sun-java7-jdk yet? (Rather than the OpenJDK 7?)
<marenostrum> apetrescu, I doubt that ppa guys are that much fast but I'm not sure.
<apetrescu> Well, anybody can run a PPA, including Sun
<apetrescu> If I can't find any, maybe I'll give packaging it a try
<marenostrum> A few minutes ago I installed Dillo which was in a ppa befora but I even didn't dearch for 11.10 Beta 1. I compiled from the source.
<marenostrum> *dearch= search
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys, was there an update yesterday which made crappy intel gpus feel super slick?
<cwillu_at_work> ActionParsnip, possible
<ActionParsnip> Its a dell lat D420 and it was stupidly smooth. Was weird but awesome, even under gnome + compiz
<cwillu_at_work> there was a new driver, or new something that took better advantage of the hardware;  could have been that, but I'm fuzzy on the details
<ActionParsnip> I'll check dpkg.log later :-)
<ActionParsnip> Thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone using Gnome shell on oneiric ?
<urlin2u> using it right now.
<AnAnt> urlin2u: did you try installing user-theme extension ?
<almoxarife> gnome shell here
<urlin2u> no never heard of it
<AnAnt> ok
<almoxarife> AnAnt: crashed shell right?
<AnAnt> almoxarife: no, user-theme doesn't work at all, the error says that there is no main function
<micahg> AnAnt: there's an FTBFS fix for the new version that needs sponsoring if you're interested
<urlin2u> not sure I would try as it is a lot of stuff to throw at it.
<almoxarife> AnAnt: I tried numerous times to install and run alt-menu extension, and everytime I lose the shell
<bullgard4> How does GNOME 3 call the top line of the display image?
<AnAnt> micahg: is there an LP ?
<micahg> AnAnt: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-shell/3.1.90.1/+merge/74716
<almoxarife> micahg: I am using another lp/ppa, is your link working for you?
<micahg> almoxarife: that's not for a PPA, but for a merge proposal which AnAnt could sponsor if he choosed to
<almoxarife> micahg: got you, I do wish there was a rating system for the ppa's
<jbicha> almoxarife: the GNOME Shell extensions aren't really supported in Oneiric, you may need a newer GNOME Shell or a newer extension
<AnAnt> micahg: I will need sometime to update pbuilder, build & test though
<almoxarife> jbicha: I am at the mercy of the ppa I chose for how new or bug free my shell is
<micahg> AnAnt: no problem, idk if it will fix your issue, just letting you know it's there
<AnAnt> micahg: no, that doesn't seem a fix for my issue
<micahg> AnAnt: I meant the new upstream version
<jbicha> almoxarife: GNOME is working on making extensions better, there will be a website you can install them with, no need for a PPA
<AnAnt> one problem I see with extensions is that the shell-version field (in metadata.json) should match the installed gnome-shell version, which means that for every gnome-shell update , the extension will need a rebuild
<rww> it's firefox all over again
<jbicha> another problem is that installed extensions are activated by default for all users (that in fact is why Debian hasn't packaged them yet)
<AnAnt> micahg: 3.1.91 ?
<micahg> AnAnt: 3.1.90.1, current binaries are 3.1.4
<AnAnt> micahg: the new upstream is 3.1.91
<jbicha> AnAnt: GNOME Shell now depends on caribou so we're waiting for that to get into the Ubuntu repositories
<jbicha> 3.1.91 isn't much different than 3.1.90
<bullgard4> How does GNOME 3 call the top line of the display image?
<AnAnt> micahg: is anyone working on caribou ?
<AnAnt> jbicha: oh, you're patch author !
<micahg> AnAnt: idk, ask jbicha, he's a member of the -desktop team
<AnAnt> jbicha: ^
<jbicha> AnAnt: yes, ricotz and some Debian developers have been working on it
<jbicha> I couldn't get the most recent version to run in Ubuntu or Fedora though so I'm not sure how soon it will be allowed in the Ubuntu archives
<jbicha> although we don't need caribou to actually work, just that it's installed...
<AnAnt> jbicha: so, how can I change the Gtk3 theme ?
<jbicha> AnAnt: use gnome-tweak-tool
<urlin2u> found a tweak to set the applications to a acceptable size. http://imagebin.org/171700
<bullgard4> How does GNOME 3 call the top row of the display image?
<topyli> bullgard4: iirc it's still 'the panel'
<bullgard4> topyli: Ah! Thank you.
<bullgard4> topyli: Fedora project used the term »top bar«.
<AnAnt> micahg: does that patch close any LP bug ?
<rigved> hi everyone. after the recent update to power, my power settings were reset to defaults (suspend after 30 minutes of inactivity). is this a bug or was this done on purpose?
<survivor_6699> hello!
<survivor_6699> i installed ubuntu 11.10 beta. and upon that gnome-shell. Now i wan to remove everything about unity safely. How can i do that? Thank you!
<Stanley00> survivor_6699: I never done that before, but you can try apt-get remove unity, hope it works...
<Stanley00> survivor_6699: I think if you dont like unity, install from alternate CD, and then install gnome-shell is better.
<survivor_6699> Stanley00 i try to remove unity. It removes but i can see many packages about unity installed on software center. When i remove them too, i can not even open the login screen :( (I am not at position to install from alternate cd).
<Stanley00> survivor_6699: apt-get remove unity, and then apt-get auto remove is safer,
<Stanley00> survivor_6699: I rarely use Ubuntu Software Center actually ;)
<lenios__> annoying... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/likewise-open/+bug/845477
<ebischoff> hi people, i'm now beta testing oneiric on my two computers, everything fine so far
<ebischoff> just a small (minor) problem : in kmail 4.7.1, the filters don't seem to work anymore. Does that ring any bell?
<rigved> ebischoff: check if there is a bug already filed against this. if not, then consider filing one yourself.
<ebischoff> i already checked and did not find, but i thought it would be a good idea to ask here, because i might have missed the bug report while searching
<bullgard4> rigved: My power settings have not been changed during the two recent distant-upgrades via UpdateManager. So I believe this is an error in your computer. and you should report it to Launchpad.
<kjeldahl> Ok, decided to install Oneiric beta from scratch (again). On boot from the usb, the "friendly" install dvd mounts my old root, and is not able to umount it during installation. Any easy way to tell it to not touch the old harddisk, except for actually install to it?
<bullgard4> kjeldahl: You need to differentiate between harddisk and "partition".  All Ubuntu installers allow you to select by hand the partitions where to install your new Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> What does "leagacy" mean in the path /lib/modules/3.0.0.10-server/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwl4965.ko?
<bullgard4> -a
<Lynoure> iwlegacy is the module name.
<bullgard4> Lynoure: What module do you speak about?
<kjeldahl> bullgard4: I think I'm mixing up my hd and usb stick during install. When I'm prompted to use the whole harddisk and tell it to go ahead and I'm pretty sure it's on the harddisk because it shows 500gb available... But it keeps telling me it is having trouble umounting filesystems necessary for installing, which made me believe it actually mounted my old harddisk. When I nuked the root partition, my usb didn't boot, so I guess my
<kjeldahl> assumptions about what root actually was/is was wrong. But then I have no clue why it is having trouble umounting a disk which is not even in use. It may be something else though, I'll dig deeper..
<Lynoure> bullgard4: the one in your path.
<bullgard4> Lynoure: In my path there are drectories and no modules.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: just tried to answer your question, that is.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: you asked what "legacy" means there.
<bullgard4> Lynoure: Yes I did. And you gave a wrong answer. Because in a path there are no modules but directories.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: it's part of the module name.
<bullgard4> Lynoure: The name of what module?
<Lynoure> bullgard4: as confusing as this might sound, /lib/modules/3.0.0.10-server/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/ is the directory for a kernel module for wireless networking, for kernel version 3.0.0.10. But never mind me, if it feels too confusing.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: iw stands for Intel Wireless (and it is for chipsets 3945ABG/BG, 4965AGN)
<Adys> http://dpaste.com/611765/
<Adys> The hell is this?
<bullgard4> kjeldahl: What is the output of your Ubuntu install DVD for the command '~$ df -h'?
<Lynoure> bullgard4: I don't know for sure why they named it that way, prebably because it is superceded by iwlwifi
<bullgard4> Lynoure: Ok. Thank you very much for your help.
<kjeldahl> bullgard4: Nevermind, looks like some issue with the USB stick. After I nuked the partition on it manually and recreated it, things look and work a bit different, so I'm suspecting my USB wasn't completely installed correctly (it had an alpha that I assumed usb-creator would overwrite correctly, but it looks like that did not happen).
<kjeldahl> bullgard4: Works better now; "formatting ...". Thanks for trying to help anyway.
<bullgard4> kjeldahl: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<kjeldahl> bullgard4: Always have, despite always keeping hitting myself in the head trying to throw the latest hardware at it... :-)
<bullgard4> kjeldahl: It is wise to wait installing new software releases.
<bullgard4> This will resuclt in much less work.
<bullgard4> -c
<kjeldahl> bullgard4: Unfortunately, that is not a cure for getting Ubuntu to run on Sandy Bridge laptops. Either you pollute the old release with new kernels and drivers, or you venture installing pre-release software. I'm thankful for Ubuntu, not so much for the support given by Intel, Nvidia and AMD...
<bullgard4> hehe
<kjeldahl> Uh oh; "installer crashed". Just when I finally thought I had it nailed..
<ActionParsnip> kjeldahl: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<kjeldahl> ActionParsnip: Just did; matches fine.
<ActionParsnip> kjeldahl: i suggest you do it BEFORE so you know the data is not corrupted.
<Lynoure> kjeldahl: on one laptop I got installer crash quite late... and seemed to work fine still (crashed on looking for packages to remove, and the cd was fine)
<Rods_Tiger> Hiya all. I'm still getting the effect on my usbflashdrive installation whereby it boots as far as checking battery, then never makes it to the GUI. If I go to tty1 sometimes the control+alt+f1 keys work, sometimes not and I have to restart. If they work I can log in and type startx and everything's fine.
<Lynoure> kjeldahl: so makes sense to check at what point it crashed, even if you are not interested in submitting a bug.
<kjeldahl> Lynoure: Yes, might be. ubuntu-bug says "Problem already known", so I doubt it's my specific installation. Looks like it's apport (needs and upgrade).
<Lynoure> kjeldahl: oh, that's good.
<lcb> Hi. after a daily fresh install about 12 hrs ago i can't get apt-get update 100%, it stays on "waiting for linux headers" so no updates or installs are possible. How can i solve this?
<Rods_Tiger> Also, I briefly let some of my students explore the current oneiric as I had it installed, just to introduce them to an OS they're not used to. Their opinion of it was that it was interesting, but limited because it only has seven apps. Not one of them ever found any more than that, some only found four!
<bullgard4> lcb: Probably just sit and wait and try later again. --  If you need a more precise answer then report exactloy what command you have issued and what exact error message did you obgtain.
<bullgard4> -o
<bullgard4> -g
<kjeldahl> Lynoure: Upgrading just apport obviously wasn't enough. Trying a full upgrade before launching the installer again now.
<lcb> bullgard4, i had to leave it and run a live media to come here exactly because I CAN'T update 100% nor install any apps,  as i said. I wouldn't point this out for no reason. About 12 hrs ago did the same, even after changing the repos from my country to 'main'. About the command, bullgard4, normally is 'apt-get update', but nor even from the graphical app worked.
<lcb> I should correct "waiting for linux headers" to  "waiting for headers". different matter...
<gnomie> folk tend to forget unity as well as gnome3 have been rewritten from the ground up and mashed together into what is ubuntu 11.10. both of which are still under heavy development. it shouldnt be surprising this 'beta is less polished than in previous versions'
<kjeldahl> Looks like a partial upgrade (full one failed due to diskspace issues with the ramdisk I guess) and retrying the installer manages to get past the "installed crashed" issue.
<bullgard4> The situation which you describe most often resluts from a transitory inconsistent state of your repository. This sometimes happens even in the 'main' repository.  All I can advise is that you try updating and downloading a few hours later again.
<bullgard4> lcb: The situation which you describe most often resluts from a transitory inconsistent state of your repository. This sometimes happens even in the 'main' repository.  All I can advise is that you try updating and downloading a few hours later again.
<bullgard4> lcb: Please read what <gnomie> has written 9 minutes ago.
<lcb> bullgard4, " transitory inconsistent state of *repository" are for seconds, minutes, not hours, as in this case 12. As per what gnomie wrote, I'm not using unity nor gnome. For the rest you wrote... common sense
<bullgard4> lcb: I myself have experienced " transitory inconsistent state of *repository" for hours. The maximum was more than 2 days.
<lcb> as yourself probably experience at this time someone who is not complaining for anything, only looking for a way to solve this, besides, for common sense matters i'ld use #ubuntu or #newbees
<necreo> is it normal for the installer to crash? :/
<necreo> where can I check what went wrong
<necreo> it fails at the checking packages to remove step
<Pretto> Today's update remove unity, and is not able to install it again, it complains about packages dependencies
<Pretto> does anyone faced that too?
<necreo> maybe thats why my install fails then
<necreo> I enabled updates while installing
<gnomie> lcb: it is useful to specify which DE you're on when reporting or commenting. then again, kubuntu [at the moment] is not the first thing i think about when i read the screen here. furthermore, there is quite a lot of new things in development for kde as well ...
<kjeldahl> necreo: I got around by doing an upgrade before starting the installer. It will fail on out of diskspace, but seems to get enough updates in for the installer to run successfully.
<necreo> ah
<necreo> so an apt-get update and upgrade before starting installer?
<kjeldahl> Yes.
<necreo> thanks, will let you know :)
<kjeldahl> gl!
<bullgard4> necreo: It is not normal. But my experience is that Ubuntu installers crash more often than other Ubuntu programs. Hopefully the installer wrote a log in /var/log/installer .
<necreo> will see in 10min
<necreo> after it installed its updates
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gnomie> i guess he wasn't on kubuntu either
 * gnomie sighs
<gnomie> too many questions..
 * gnomie ponders
<ActionParsnip> necreo: or just: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<necreo> that one crashed ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> strange
<necreo> I got 2 popups each one telling me it crashed
<necreo> update is almost complete
<necreo> will retry
<ActionParsnip> necreo: was the ISO tested as ok?
<necreo> yea iso is fine
<ActionParsnip> necreo: oh, that'll be why then ;)
<necreo> it didnt even burn it
<necreo> on a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> ISO still needs verifying before putting on USB
<necreo> s/it/I/ , yes it verified alright
<ActionParsnip> coolio
<necreo> just saying there wont be burn error
<necreo> s
<ActionParsnip> oh definately. USB is also faster
<necreo> and re-usable
<mongy> I like to verify after being put on stick also
<ActionParsnip> might make a pxe server, just for kicks
<necreo> seems to work fine now, thanks Kjel
<Pretto> any notice about the last update that removed unity and doesnt let you to reinstall unity again?
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: remove as in uninstall?
<Pretto> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: freaky, not seen that. What time (and time zone) did you update
<Pretto> ActionParsnip: the update removed unity, I only get GNOME in lightdm, and when I try to install unity it complains about dependencies that will not be installed
<Pretto> ActionParsnip: (GMT - 3:00), I updated about  40 minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: what is the dependency warning?
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: ahh, last I updated was 23:00 GMT
<Pretto> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685913/
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: found this:http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/324212
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-desktop_ppa
<Pretto> ActionParsnip: I think the problem must be fixed from the repos
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: nice
<Pretto> ActionParsnip: I am  just waiting to the next update, from now I have no decoration, nor unity
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: i'm sure it will resolve, have bugs been reported
<gekker> hi all, have a problem with oneiric not rebooting unless I delete /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<gekker> this is after I upgraded, works great on my other system
<gekker> also, it hangs on shutdown from the UI, or restart
<escott> now that we are out of "Beta UI" and into the Quality portion of the release schedule is it unreasonable to expect that the daily updates won't break gnome-shell
<mirandaim> does unity display gnome menus (.desktop files) that have 32x32 .png icons?
<mirandaim> and are they picked from /usr/share/applications
<gnomie> webupd8 update-indicator works but it does not integrate with update-manager, it uses apt instead  :-/  there is even a typo in its About note
 * gnomie chuckles a bit
<gnomie> oh well. at least i get updates notifications nau
<gnomie> not that i want to update today after all the breakage anyway
<gnomie> and i mean, visually; if i didn't manually check power/settings button [is there even proper name for it?] i wouldnt know if there were updates. it actually reported 'new updates available' AFTER i manually checked.
 * gnomie shakes head
<gnomie> there was also a crash while adding a ppa via software-sources. apport couldn't collect any info on it though.
<gnomie> i did get to add the ppa in question but it complained the key was borked. so i removed it and added it via terminal, no issues..
<Saamm> Is this possible to map tab key for quickly cycling between lenses in dash menu?
<drehdz> has anyone tried the proprietary ATI drivers yet?
<rumpe1> drehdz, i try to resist :)
<msiemon> Hello I have a strange issue when I upgraded to 11.10 b1
<msiemon> I no longer have a power button in the upper right hand corner
<rumpe1> msiemon, it's beta, strange is normal
<rumpe1> msiemon, file a bug-report
<msiemon> rumpel: yeah but I don't expect missing functionality
<msiemon> rumpel: Ok how do I do that? (noob)
<rumpe1> msiemon, it's a beta-version: the remaining time till release is mainly for bug-fixes afaik
<drehdz> I tried them 2 days ago and was left with an unbootable system, but I really want that acceleration
<msiemon> rumpel: Is there a report bug button somewhere?
<rumpe1> msiemon, you could first check launchpad, if your bug is already registered
<rumpe1> msiemon, maybe there's also a workaround mentioned
<msiemon> rumpel:  I poked around in there a little bit and of course used the best friend google search have found no results so far
<msiemon> I'll look around a bit more
<rumpe1> msiemon, you know some workarounds?
<Jcook_5xData> I update today one thing that scared was it removed the package Unity & libunity-core.**. I try to reinstall unity package but I receive this message. http://pastebin.com/vF8F0MTu
<msiemon> rumpel:  Is there some command that one could issue to reset the top panel to defaults
<rumpe1> msiemon, unity? gnome-fallback? gnome-shell? xfce?...
<gnomie> msiemon: try: unity --reset
<msiemon> rumpel:  Thankfully I didn't upgrade me actual 11.04 laptop.  The problem lies in a virtualbox virtual machine upgraded from 11.04
<rumpe1> msiemon, for gnome maybe "gconftool – -recursive-unset /apps/panel"
<msiemon> gnomie:  I'll try unity --reset now
<Jcook_5xData> msiemon, if all else fail you can reset back to default  deleting .config/compiz-1 .cache/compizconfig-1 .cache/unity and .compiz-1
<gnomie> msiemon: remember to log out/in for changes to take effect
<msiemon> rumpel:  I'm using the default unity sorry I didn't mention that sooner
<rumpe1> "Sorry, the program gtk-logout-helper" closed unexpectedly"  is popping up about every two minutes... maybe i have some similar bug (gnome-fallback)
<msiemon> I actually like unity am excited about most of the changes to this version
<msiemon> Is there an easy way to save the contents of this IRC page?
<rumpe1> unity is not bad, gnome-shell either ... but i really like the new lightdm login manager :)
<Pici> !logs | msiemon
<ubottu> msiemon: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Jcook_5xData> Yea it take some getting use to I really like gnome 3 but they change are very welcome
<Jcook_5xData> out of gnome3 & unity it the only one to I can play starcraft2 with without some funky scrolling problem
<msiemon> jcook:  I loaded gnome 3 onto my 11.04 virtualbox machine and hosed it.  I have also tried both boot disks in a virtualbox and on real hardware but all have been terribly unstable
<rumpe1> it took me two days to install the beta :D
<Jcook_5xData> msiemon, there was a problem with VB and gnome 3 I think they fixed it now you may want to check your vrs
<msiemon> rumpel:  I had this 11.04 virtualbox that I don't use anymore since I was able to load it on physical hardware just issued the upgrade and it worked fine other then no power button on panel.
<msiemon> I do find it a bit weird getting used to the Ubuntu button not being in the top left corner though
<rumpe1> msiemon, i never really liked the apt-get dist-upgrade ... you never know, if the package-manager or the new version causes future trouble
<msiemon> rumpel:  Yeah I know at least when it comes to cough windows cough I will never perform an upgrade.  I always fresh install I have had less trouble upgrading Ubuntu
<rumpe1> msiemon, i used it two times and both times there were some minor bugs like your problem, which disappeared, when i reinstalled fresh.
<msiemon> rumpel:  Yeah I was just being lazy didn't want to create a new virtual machine just for the Beta.  Although maybe I will at this point although I'll try resetting the compiz file before I go that far
<rumpe1> msiemon, why not add a new vm with a fresh install to compare them? Shouldn't take long or do you have some special setting?
<msiemon> rumpel:  No it doesn't take that long at all usually use default settings.  Like I said lazy  : * )
<msiemon> rumpel: That would be a good ideal I'll probably try that since I already downloaded the full installer for the beta.
<bobweaver> is there anyone awake
<ikonia> yes
<bobweaver> lol
<ikonia> I've told you what to do to resolve it
<bobweaver> mount live dvd ?
<ikonia> put your network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces, this will get your machine back on the network
<ikonia> from that point you can use the package manager to install whatever you removed
<bobweaver> soi I just put eth0 and wlan0 back in
<bobweaver> then a ifconfig eth0 up  ?
<ikonia> I'd just use eth0 on a wired connection (easier) as a temporary fix
<ikonia> then once you've installed the missing packages, remove it, and go back to using network manager
<bobweaver> how to install with no network ?
<bobweaver> sorry never done this
<ikonia> you configure the network, as I've just told you
<bobweaver> cool
<ikonia> that gives you network and allows you to install
<bobweaver> I will let you know how it works out
<bobweaver> realy v.cool
<bobweaver> I am all bunent out been up working for 40 + hrs
<bobweaver> ikonia: I add eth0 and did a sudo ifconfig up still nothign
<bobweaver> ifconfig sees it
<ikonia> that's not how you use that file.
<bobweaver> thanks
<ikonia> bobweaver: there is a guide on the wiki on how to setup networking without network manager
<bobweaver> but I still have no net
<bobweaver> I am on  phone
<ikonia> really, it says you're using quassel
<ikonia> what phone has a quassel client ?
<IdleOne> quassel has a mobile client
<IdleOne> iirc
<ikonia> on which phones (I want it)
<IdleOne> not sure
<IdleOne> check out the site
<IdleOne> ikonia: android
<ikonia> bobweaver: you can just do ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.24.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ikonia> bobweaver: replacing the correct ip details
<ikonia> then ifconfig eth0 ip
<bobweaver> thanks
<ikonia> if you need to add a route, route add default 192.168.24.1
<ikonia> again replacing with the correct ip details
<ikonia> no point in me giving you an example file as you won't be able to read it on your phone
<IdleOne> QuasselDroid
<IdleOne> from my quick googles
<bobweaver> IdleOne: you use google hack for that ?
<IdleOne> no idea
<bobweaver> inurl:wiki siteubuntu.com text:how to connect to internet with no network manager
<bobweaver> that is what I look up to find nothing
<bobweaver> inurl:wiki site:ubuntu.com text:how to connect to internet with no network manager
<ikonia> bobweaver: just do what I gave you, that should work
<ikonia> bobweaver: or try ifconfig eth0 192.168.24.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ikonia> depends on your ifconfig version, I'm sure ubuntu uses a later version
<ikonia> replace the ip information with your own.
<bobweaver> I need to look at interface file again
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> the command I've given you doesn't need it
<bobweaver> I get error
<bobweaver>  ifconfig eth0 192.168.24.10 netmask 255.255.255.0  <- is good
<bobweaver> with my ip
<bobweaver> but then a sudo ifup eth0  I get error
<bobweaver> that it cant read interface file
<bobweaver> I must have out the eth0 in the wrong place
<ikonia> bobweaver: I didn't say do ifup
<ikonia> bobweaver: I said do "ifconfig eth0 up"
<bobweaver> ohh
<bobweaver> still nothing
<ikonia> what do you mean, still nothing ?
<bobweaver> this all started when I installed arping
<ikonia> what are you expecting to happen
<bobweaver> I try to install still getting 404
<ikonia> of course you do
<ikonia> you've not setup the gateway, or the name servers yet
<blizzow> Is anyone else having issues with super long logins on oneiric?  I can wait 5-10 minutes before I get to a working desktop.
<bobweaver> ok this is what I have done thanks for the help also :)
<ikonia> what do you mean, shit is what you've done ?
<bobweaver> 1 put eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> I told you not to do this
<Pici> ikonia: mind the language please. :/
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> whoaaa
<bobweaver> so take eth0 out of etc/network /interfaces
<ikonia> I didn't type that
<ikonia> I have no idea how that happened, apologies
<bobweaver> ok it is out
<blizzow> ikonia must be from #solaris :)
<ikonia> I may have hit my right mouse button, I am in solairs and that is hlighted at th emoment
<ikonia> solaris even
<bobweaver> all that is in there is <auto lo iface lo inet loopback >
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, why not try this tutorial ,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ikonia> bobweaver: I've tol dyou how to bring the interface up
<ikonia> BluesKaj: he's on a phone and can't read urls
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> ok bobweaver ., nevermind :)
<atrus`> i'm reliably getting a "BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric restricted main multiverse universe". google led to some launchpad bugs which didn't seem to help. should i be concerned?
<atrus`> (i'm running natty, but rebuilding some oneric packages)
<ikonia> atrus`: looks like your keys are different
<jtaylor> try a different mirror
<gnomie> try the terminal.. software-sources already glitched out on me today
<atrus`> this is on the terminal, with apt-get update
<blizzow> ikonia: that's hilarious.  I didn't even look to see what rooms you were in.
<atrus`> i'd think us.archive.ubuntu.com would be the definitive mirror to try...
<ikonia> blizzow: the last line, I was following that conversation
<jtaylor> or wait until the next update
<atrus`> i've been getting this for a couple weeks
<jtaylor> are you using a proxy?
<bobweaver> ok saved file then  sudo ifconfig etho <default gateway> netmask <netmask#> then sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bobweaver> what is next
<ikonia> bobweaver: no
<ikonia> bobweaver: not default gateway, ip address
<bobweaver> oh so I ok
<bobweaver>  ok  * :)
<bobweaver> still 404
<ikonia> bobweaver: come on
<ikonia> I just told you it won't work because you've not setup a gateway or DNS yet
<ikonia> I can't be bothered with this, if you're not going to listen I'll help someone else
<bobweaver> i am listening what is next
<bobweaver> I am sorry if it does not seem like it i have been up for over 40 hrs
<bobweaver> I am trying my hardest :)
<atrus`> jtaylor: there's a transparent one, but it's the same as the one for natty, which isn't complaining
<atrus`> routing around the proxy doesn't help.
<gnomie> bobweaver: sounds like you need a break. let it sit for a while. you might realize what you need to do after a good nap
<bobweaver> gnomie: I cant dead line
<bobweaver> I have coffee :)
<gnomie> suit yourself then
<bobweaver> gnomie:  i should have thought about that before  :)
<jtaylor> the signature on that mirror is fine, either you have something old cached or someone is messing with your connection
<bobweaver> it is great advice thou
<gnomie> bobweaver: i call it the 'eureka syndrome'
<atrus`> jtaylor: switching to another mirror does help, which makes me think it's a cache issue on this machine.
<bobweaver> \0/ <- eureka  is comming
<atrus`> yeah, the launchpad bugs suggest clearing some apt-related stuff out of /var/, but i haven't stumbled on the right one yet.
<bobweaver> Eureka \o/
<Jcook_5xData> I upgrade today one thing that scared me was it removed the package Unity & libunity-core.**. I try to reinstall unity package but I receive this message. http://pastebin.com/vF8F0MTu
<bobweaver> sudo ifconfig eth0 up then ifconfig dhclient eth0
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: did the upgrade work properly ?
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: as in did it complete and then this is something you're doing, or is this part of the upgrade
<Jcook_5xData> ikonia, it did complete correctly I mean it do bomb or give any warnings
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Jcook_5xData> ikonia, I not sure it some thing to worry about but unity would seem to a important package
<Jcook_5xData> sure
<Jcook_5xData> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/MDeAZx36
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: well that all looks good
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: do you have any ppa's or 3rd party repos installed ?
<h00k> Hey, unity killed itself for me.
<h00k> reinstalled.
<h00k> er, by killed, I meant removed.
<ikonia> did it really ?
<h00k> It really did :(
<Pici> Thats why you should look at what your upgrades are doing before doing it.
<h00k> It's true, glad I caught it ;)
<h00k> and autoremoves, too.
<Jcook_5xData> ikonia, not now
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: did you have before the upgrade ?
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: can you actually install libunity-core-4.0-4 package ?
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: (do a sudo apt-get update) before doing anything else
<gnomie> h00k: yer the second one coming up with that .. o.0
<h00k> gnomie: I'm pretty cool.
 * gnomie holds back updating for today
 * h00k does more updates
<gnomie> you sure need them
<h00k> Yeah, it's all good now. It was a super-easy fix.
<bobweaver> I have a different question if I install wicd it asks what usr what to be assed to the netdev group me and postgres are listed should I add  both? what is netdav ?
<Jcook_5xData> sudo apt-get upgrade run fine - no updates - I had ppa for icons that it I think - if I try to install libunity-core it said it needs libnux-1.0-0 but it installed
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: what happens if you try to install libnux-1.0-0
<Jcook_5xData> libnux-1.0-0 is already the newest version.
<ikonia> that's odd, so I wonder why that dependencies going to be met
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am trying to install 'wine' on ubuntu 10.10 .. its failing with some wicked errors .. seems like not able to fetch data .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/686030/ .. can some one pls help .. thanks
<Jcook_5xData> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libunity-core-4.0-4 : Depends: libnux-1.0-0 (< 1.6.2) but 1.8.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ikonia> avinashhm: this channel is for ubuntu 11.10 support discussion only
<ikonia> avinashhm: please ask in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: ahhh
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: it wants 1.62 or greater, do "dpkg -l | grep libnux-1.0-0" see what version you actually have
<avinashhm> ikonia, ok .. thanks
<Jcook_5xData> libnux-1.0-0                           1.8.0-0ubuntu1                                 Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib
<kjeldahl> Anybody know how to get rid of the default window auto-raise?
<kjeldahl> (on Oneiric beta..)
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: so thats greater than 1.6.2 so it should not be a problem
<bobweaver> these are the three things that are bothering me about kubuntu 11.10 one I can use menu to shut down Have to do a sudo reboot. two I keep on getting D-Bus errors three It is 500xs more clear and clean real real good job on that part
<bobweaver> Jcook_5xData: what happens when you install 2d ubity still get error ?
<bobweaver> Jcook_5xData: what happens when you install 2d unity* still get error ?
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install unity2d
<ikonia> how is that going to change this package conflict ?
<bobweaver> I wonder if it is repo end or not
<bobweaver> key
<ikonia> repo end ?
<ikonia> key ?
<ikonia> there is no key error
<ikonia> it's complaining that a package dependency is not met,
<bobweaver> there is no key when using repo
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> no key
<bobweaver> when ever I get a new repo I have to get key to itt
<ikonia> then you would get a key error saying "cannot find key" or words to that effect
<ikonia> this error is saying a dependency is not met
<Jcook_5xData> E: Unable to locate package unity2d
<bobweaver> umm Oo
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: don't install stuff you don't need, it's a pointless test
<bobweaver> lsb_release -a <- normal ?
<ikonia> !info libnux-1.0-0
<Jcook_5xData> ikonia, try :)
<ubottu> libnux-1.0-0 (source: nux): Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1019 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: ahhh look
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: there is hte issue
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: the version from 11.10 should be 1.6
<ikonia> you have 1.8 from somewhere
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: that must have been from one of the external/3rd party ones
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: can you remove that package without breaking anything ?
<Jcook_5xData> you know wounder if it was pull down with gnome3
<ikonia> gnome3....
<ikonia> did you get gnome3 from an external place ?
<h00k> Oh look, Empathy was uninstalled, too.
<abbiya> ocelot user here and the recent partial upgrade removed the unity and i am left with unloadable gnome 3...OMG help..?
<Jcook_5xData> nope just sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ikonia> from where
<ikonia> where did you get gnome-shell, what repo
<Jcook_5xData> I remove unless it cached a old ppa for ubuntu repo
<abbiya> jcoook..is it from gnome3 ppa
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: ok - so when I asked if you had used any PPA's and you said "yes, just for fonts" that was wrong
<ikonia> the answer was "yes, I used the gnome3 PPA for 11.04"
<Jcook_5xData> unway I did removed libnux and I was able to install unity
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: in future, please try to think about the answer you give
<ikonia> Jcook_5xData: it makes it easier
<abbiya> will ocelot drop the support for unity ?
<Jcook_5xData> yes and no I had them. I removed and purge them before the upgrade to 11.10. anyways Thank you for your help. I am glade I did not have to reinstall
<jtaylor> abbiya: no, and be careful with partial upgrades, if they remove core components don't do them!
<jtaylor> read the sticky thread in the ocelot forum for more info
<abbiya> i lost the unity
<abbiya> what to do
<jtaylor> best bet at fixing it is waiting until the archive is conistent again and reinstall what was removed
<visionofarun> Hi all, I did a dist upgrade to 11.10 beta (64 bit). I can't run Skype now. It says: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jcook_5xData> visionofarun, can you reinstall it
<visionofarun> I tried. No luck. Same error. http://codepad.org/rjFYareD
<visionofarun> Jcook_5xData: ^
<visionofarun> Has the upgrade broken packages for anyone else?
<jtaylor> visionofarun: enable multiarch and install 32 bit skype
<visionofarun> jtaylor: thanks, let me try that.
<Jcook_5xData> can you install libxss 'sudo apt-get install libxss'
<jtaylor> installing the 32 bit version will pull xss
<jtaylor> skype:i386
<visionofarun> I did this"echo foreign-architecture i386 | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch" and tried installing skype. No luck. Am i missing something?
<jtaylor> have yo updated?
<visionofarun> Yeah.
<visionofarun> you mean, after tee'ing?
<jtaylor> skype from the natty partner repository?
<visionofarun> I din.t
<jtaylor> ?
<visionofarun> I'm updating now.. in progress..
<visionofarun> sudo apt-get install skype:i386
<visionofarun> Package skype:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<visionofarun> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<jtaylor> from which source are you getting skype?
<jtaylor> but it doesn't really matter you can also install the libraries manually
<jtaylor> libxss1:i386 libqtcore4:i386 libqtgui4:i396 and libqtdbus:i386
<visionofarun> Sure, let me try that.
<visionofarun> ah, its gonna download more than 25 MB.. that's too much for my slow network..
<visionofarun> I guess, I'll give it a try later..
<visionofarun> Good bye skype, for now.
<visionofarun> jtaylor: thanks for your help, buddy.
<bullgard4> Can you confirm that Ubuntu Oneiric does not provide the Jitsi VoiP client.
<gnomie> bullgard4: software center came up black for 'jitsi' here
<gnomie> am on 64bit, if it matters
<bullgard4> gnomie: Thank you very much for your help.
<gnomie> s/black/blank
<gnomie> too much caffeine
<ovidius> Hi. I updated from Natty to Oneric beta 1(64bit) on my notebook with AMD Turion and AMD Radeon HD 5470 and Radeon HD 4200. After to update fglrx driver didn't work anymore. I tried deinstalling and reinstalling it, but it didn't help.  Manual install of the driver from AMD's website didn't work either.  What should I try next?
<BrandonBolton> Hello all, what is the deference between the install DVD and install CD?
<jtaylor> more installed by default
<milaz> Hi all!
<BrandonBolton> jtaylor: Thank you.
<milaz> In new Ubuntu Software Center, does anybody have active "Install" button?
<ovidius> ovidius: Pointing myself at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/827120 . In case anyone else overlooked it as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 827120 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "FGLRX package does not disable radeon modesetting and prevents X from starting." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> bbl...need to takre a nap
<BigWhale> dbus-daemon is jumping to 99% CPU usage and it might be related with Firefox, but I can't confirm it. Is there a log for dbus? Or something I could look into?
<zonkers> do you guys think blue bubble will be supported for ubuntu?
<AnAnt> jbicha: building
<AnAnt> jbicha: perfect, it works
<necreo> is it known that ccsm is broken?
<necreo> I cant change any setting and it keeps saying the program crashed
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<jbicha> AnAnt: oh hi, I didn't recognize your irc nick
<FernandoMiguel> that's what she said
<AnAnt> jbicha: uploaded
<necreo> is ccsm broken in the beta?
<FernandoMiguel> necreo: wfm
<necreo> ah works for me
<necreo> hmm
<necreo> did you update lately?
<FernandoMiguel> yesterday
<FernandoMiguel> doing upgrades now
<zonkers> wow, did updates and unity is gone
<necreo> ah
<necreo> some hours ago someone else experienced that
<zonkers> now what?
<zonkers> i was hoping for better
<necreo> Pretto > ActionParsnip: I am  just waiting to the next update, from now I have no decoration, nor unity
<kjeldahl> Maybe just try "apt-get install unity" again? That solved it for me after one failed upgrade.
<necreo> ah kjeldahl, thanks it worked
<necreo> if only I could set up compiz, I miss some features :(
<kjeldahl> Cool. What about "apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm"?
<robin0800> necreo, you could try confity
<zonkers> kjeldahl:  nope still failed to load ubuntu
<necreo> kjeldahl: I did that, that thing crashes
<necreo> confity? something new?
<kjeldahl> Yes, I'm getting quite a few crashes as well. But with some nudging most things work eventually...
<zonkers> i'm waiting until the next beta at this point
<necreo> hmm
<AnAnt> jbicha: do you know about developing gnome-shell extensions ?
<jbicha> AnAnt: not much, you can look around the gnoem-shell-extensions git directory
<AnAnt> ok
<jbicha> and there's supposed to be a web frontend coming online soon so extensions won't need to be packaged, any user can just download the ones they want
<jbicha> AnAnt: sabily will still use Unity, right?
<AnAnt> jbicha: well, many wanted to use Gnome shell in the previous cycle. So probably that's what will be done this cycle
<jbicha> hmm, you might have the first Oneiric GNOME Shell remix then which might get you a few extra users
<AnAnt> I find gnome-shell faster & more stable that unity
<mongy> if only it were any good. :(
<mongy> xfce all the way baby
<necreo> I like unity, way better than before for me
<necreo> btw isnt this default background the same as in 10.10?
<drehdz> I have the strangest issue.  Sometimes for no reason i cannot get focus of a window with the mouse.  It's like the window isnt even there, I will grab icons behind it instead.  However i can get focus using the launcher on the left and work in the window, but I cannot close it or move it anymore.  anyone else?
<jbicha> necreo: no, but it's intentionally similar
<necreo> why's that?
<jbicha> necreo: bug 833990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833990 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "UIFe: Incremental tweaks to default wallpaper for Ubuntu 11.10" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833990
<rojanu> in my home folder there files like "????????? ? ? ? ?                ? exercize 1.csv" and I can't change owner nor permissions
<rojanu> is this a bug?
<ikonia> where did they come from ?
<rojanu> this files were in my home folder already
<ikonia> i can't see it as a bug, is it possible they are recovered files from an earlier date
<ikonia> or something your forgot to format the partition with /home on
<rojanu> ikonia: this aren't recovered files.
<rojanu> for example: .ssh folder is owned by my but files within are owned by ?
<ikonia> if it where a bug I'd expect it to be on a lot more installs, and looking at the names on them they look like recovered files
<rojanu> OK, by changing permissions to 777 and then changing owner seems to be working
<necreo> does banshee feel crashy to anyone else?
<necreo> often stops responding
<kjeldahl> Yes, I've experienced that as well.
<kjeldahl> Unfortunately, the old Rhytmbox isn't brilliant either...
<FernandoMiguel> freaking X always freezing :\
<FernandoMiguel> have I told you how this is the worse cycle EVAR??
<FernandoMiguel> anyone read that post from segphault about rolling Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> FernandoMiguel: no-one who cares about your rants
<ikonia> you're using a development version, be prepared for it to break
<FernandoMiguel> ikonia: I am! but it still gets me annoyed
<ikonia> then keep it to yourself
<FernandoMiguel> isn't the point of this # do discuss current state and future of devel Ubuntu?
<FernandoMiguel> I am stating the obvious... it's no where good
<ikonia> discuss yes, ranting no
<BigWhale> If I had a nickel every time... well, I'd have a lot of nickels!
<BigWhale> what happens if I kill dbus-daemon?
<BrandonBolton> Hello, I am having trouble making a bootable USB with the 11.10 beta 1 image. I am using gparted to format the drive to FAT32 and create the disk through unetbootin. Am I doing something wrong? That is how I always have made a bootable USB.
<BigWhale> ok nothing good happens if I restart dbus... I should have known that :>
<kjeldahl> BrandonBolton: What about usb-creator-gtk or similar?
<BrandonBolton> kjeldahl: I have not tried that, but I will format it again and see if it works.
<kjeldahl> BrandonBolton: No need to; it does everything needed...
<ubuntuweeeeee__> ikonia, eat shat and die beech
<ubuntuweeeeee__> ikonia, sucks gaaay deeek
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-10
<pmatulis> anybody else stuck in the menu when installing 64bit server beta?  the main menu appears and you can't select anything, keep coming back to 'configure the clock'
<BrandonBolton> Does the 11.10 installation normally start to hang? Like, keep the installation bar at the same spot for over 20 minutes?
<Stanley00> BrandonBolton: Maybe, if you choose update while install or some thing like that
<BrandonBolton> Stanley00: Sorry, right after I posted that the screen changed.
<Stanley00> BrandonBolton: ;)
<zHammeRz> upgraded to 11.10 - flash won't work in FF7..how to fix?
<IdleOne> zHammeRz: add the sevenmachines PPA to your sources.
<zHammeRz> how?
<IdleOne> add to /etc/apt/sources.list the following two lines.
<IdleOne> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu oneiric main
<IdleOne> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu oneiric main
<IdleOne> run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flash64-nonfree
<IdleOne> I am assuming you installed 64bit
<urlin2u> don't forget the key
<IdleOne> yeah the key also
<IdleOne> see: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<zHammeRz> naw, 32bit
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, did you install the restricted-extras for your desktop?
<urlin2u> what is the desktop?
<zHammeRz> it was an upgrade from 11.04, everything else works fine except flash player in FF7
<zHammeRz> 11.10 with Unity
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, in the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricte-extras     you need to check the /etc/apt/sources list first for any repos commented out due to the upgrade, and make sure any ppa's if there have oneiric
<urlin2u> restricted*
<urlin2u> /etc/apt/sources.list*
<zHammeRz> Yea I have added those 2 sources already
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, the sevenmachines are for 64 bit.
<zHammeRz> Yea I see that
<zHammeRz> How hard is it to go back to FF 6?  I only wanted to upgrade the operating system, not load every application up with some beta version
<zHammeRz> kind of ticked me off
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, flash works in FF7 I have that FF in naty and oneiric
<zHammeRz> It worked fine for me in 11.04.  Just since the upgrade FF7 says missing plug ins, so I click the button and it says nothing found.  I try removing and adding it in the software center and it says the same thing
<zHammeRz> FF7 seemed to work just like FF6, minus flash :)
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, I have given you the answer bit you just ignore it, it is a waste of time helping you.
<urlin2u> but*
<zHammeRz> your answer doesn't apply since I am not running 64bit
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, mine had nothing to do with 64 bit.
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, none of this is 64 bit but both.  in the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricte-extras     you need to check the /etc/apt/sources.list first for any repos commented out due to the upgrade, and make sure any ppa's if there have oneiric
<basotl> When opening Synaptic I keep getting the following error: E: The value 'natty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<urlin2u> sorry ubuntu-restricted-extras
<urlin2u> basotl, do you have the update manager or software source open
<basotl> urlin2u: No.
<urlin2u> any refernce to dpkg -a
<urlin2u> I had tyo actually install synaptic I believe.
<basotl> After upgrading I did have to dpkg -a but I already ran that.
<urlin2u> basotl, try this wont hurt anything and may fix it.   sudo apt-get -f install
<urlin2u> basotl, actually if you have Oneiric it looks like you have Natty in the apt/sources.list take a look
<basotl> I did and it's not listed anywhere. I purged my PPA's just in case I was going blind.
<urlin2u> basotl, can you run a update in the terminal?
<urlin2u> basotl, did you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for any extra ppa's
<basotl> urlin2u: Yes. I have removed and installed programs from terminal.
<urlin2u> did you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for any extra ppa's
<basotl> urlin2u: None listing Natty. Removing all to see if that does anything.
<urlin2u> basotl, removing all?
<basotl> PPA I had added a couple back
<urlin2u> basotl, here is a bug about this I believe. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/842179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842179 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Short after upgrade, Synaptic failed to open but apt-get still works" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<basotl> Yeah... that bug looks like it. Subscribing.
<basotl> I guess as long as it isn't just me. It seems the bug also causes the software center to crash. I wanted to check the new changes for it.
<zHammeRz> Well, none of that worked...all it did was install some true type fonts.  So as a work around I installed chromium and enabled the html5 opt in for youtube
<urlin2u> basotl, I see a reference to the proposed repos which are not open in development, you may have them open hard to say really>
<basotl> urlin2u: I took proposed out of my sources list and still same issue. I'll just wait on it.
<urlin2u> basotl, strange bug I haven't seen it
<basotl> urlin2u: Yeah that bug report is the only mention I have found online. I looked through the forums but nothing like it. I normally run across others with similar bugs there.
<urlin2u> basotl, if it was me if I couldn't get it to work I would do a fresh install, your wait may be along time if ever.
<basotl> urlin2u: It's beta software. I've had many bugs fixed when I have tested through alpha's, ect. I can still use the terminal to install stuff so no huge issue yet.
<urlin2u> basotl, brave user you are, I'm not that patient. :D
<basotl> urlin2u: It's all part of the fun when testing the beta's.
<urlin2u> :D
<jeffrash> just upgraded to 11.10b1
<jeffrash> need help with my software center icon
<jeffrash> it's still showing up with the old icon in the panel
<jeffrash> anyone have any ideas?
<reya276> How can revert to the original installation graphics driver, the NVIDIA seems not to be working right?
<reya276> How can revert to the original installation graphics driver? The Nvidia Driver does not seem to work properly
<robin0800> jeffrash, yes its a bug if you look in applications you will see its the new one
<robin0800> jeffrash, its obviously pointing to the wrong one
<robin0800> reya276, nvidia-current works well try it if you haven't
<reya276> robin0800, I have and it does not work well because I'm having all kinds of slow down and freezes
<reya276> like stupid things when I click and hold a darn window it pauses then moves that is so Windows 95 man
<reya276> Beta or not I expect something major to malfunction not something like that dude
<reya276> And I got a damn good machine
<reya276> So does anyone know how to revert back to the original install graphics driver, I want to remove all traces of the NVIDIA Proprietary Drivers
<ChogyDan> reya276: I assume you can change it in xorg.conf
<reya276> Actually I'm in the Additional Drivers section and I see something that says Nvidia Current
<jeffrash> robin800, yes
<reya276> This is my Current Graphics Card GeForce 6150SE nForce 430/PCI/SSE2
<jeffrash> robin800, how do I fix it
<reya276> No It seems that I can't revert nor change it as it keeps crashing
<reya276> is there a way to do it from terminal, I have google it but nothing
<ChogyDan> reya276: I think you can also just remove the nvidia-current package, or something like that.  I think the package name is a little different
<reya276> right, I tried going into the stupid store and nothing it wont let me do it, I hate the fact that they removed synaptic damn it
<reya276> I could easily have done it from there already
<reya276> that was like my best friend :(
<rww> so install Synaptic
<reya276> I thought you could not do it in this version
<rww> It's not installed by default. You can install it.
<reya276> think this would work for Oneric http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-to-fix-the-plymouth-boot-screen-when-using-proprietary-graphics-drivers/
<reya276> oops nevermind read that wrong
<reya276> man I knew it, I had like 4 driver packages install, see that is why Synaptic is awesome
<Crell> Hi folks.  I want to give the Kubuntu 11.10 beta a try on my laptop.  It doesn't appear to have a download ISO that I have found yet, though.  Is there one available, or should I install 11.04 and then upgrade?
<rww> Crell: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 for the technical overview (which contains a known issues section, which you should read) and links to download pages (including Kubuntu)
<Crell> Ah, gratzi.
<reya276> How do you launch the Gnome Config tool(gconf)
<os_> hi
<os_> my ubuntu 11.10 doesn't work with kde
<Lynoure> that's a wide complaint.
<Lynoure> What do you mean by that?
<trinikrono> just to be clear on something, if someone was using gnomepanel they would have to install it in oneiric? i noticed unity is the default
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else's Compiz behaving strangely?
<Daekdroom> It seems I click through the window borders, so I can't use the mouse pointer to minimize/maximize/close windows.
<jtaylor> yes I have that too
<rigved> hi everyone. i'm using the latest beta. my laptop is able to connect to my bluetooth phone but i am unable to send or recieve files. can anyone help?
<manish> anyone on oneiric and having problems with gnome-activity-journal? Anyone having this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-activity-journal/+bug/831436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831436 in GNOME Activity Journal "Upon opening GNOME Activity Journal never gets past "Loading journal"" [High,Confirmed]
<thebwt> does thunderbird background on close?
<IdleOne> thebwt: how would I check that?
<thebwt> I could just look at my running processes, and check. :p
<thebwt> It doesn't, just like Evo didn't. But Evo did have a plugin that would make it background.
 * thebwt will research later.
<balo> hi
<thebwt> hello
<os__> hi
<os__> kde doesn't work with me
<penguin42> os__: What happens?
<os__> simply .i have install it and doesn't work
<os__> (my english isn't very good)
<penguin42> os__: In which way doesn't it work ?
<os__> it doesn't log in
<penguin42> hmm
<os__> x11 is restart
<penguin42> os__: Did you install kubuntu or did you install kde on top of ubuntu, is this an upgrade from 11.04 or a fresh install?
<os__> i have install pakage
<os__> from packagre
<os__> package
<penguin42> how?
<os__> how do i install kde
<os__> or ubuntu 11.10?
<penguin42> os__: Both
<os__> ubuntu run in virtualbox
<os__> clean install
<os__> and kde
<penguin42> os__: OK, how did you install kde - by installing kubuntu-desktop?
<os__> no
<os__> just a moment
<os__> i am turn on the vBox
<os__> i installed it form "plasma-desktop"
<penguin42> os__: OK, I've never tried doing it like that - try installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<os__> ok
<os__> how can i add fall-back option to login menu?
<penguin42> not sure
<os__> it is installed??
<os__> i insttalled it before
<penguin42> ok; so the login screen comes up OK?
<os__> splash??
<os__> yes , it comes
<penguin42> no, the login screen where it asks for your password
<os__> yes
<os__> i didn't chna
<os__> change it to kdm
<penguin42> and what happens when you put your password in?
<os__> it login
<os__> and the splash appeares
<os__> it loading the hard ware
<os__> and x11 crush!
<penguin42> crash as in everything stops? Or it goes back to login screen?
<os__> it back to login screen
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> so if you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old it might have some crash info from the X server - which graphics card do you use?
<os__> that is work with vBox
<penguin42> ah yeh vbox - sorry forgot
<os__> it is ok
<os__> gnome 3 shell is working well
<penguin42> os__: OK, can you get to the text console and look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to see if it ends in a crash?
<os__> ok
<penguin42> os__: It might be X server or might be KDE itself?
<os__> it doesn't end with it
<os__> did you want to try kde and then look?
<os__> ok
<os__> it is nessasary to be x.org.0?
<penguin42> xorg.log.0 is the file from the previous or current run; when the next time it starts it moves it to .old
<os__> i know
<os__> i just suggest that i do a failure log in
<os__> and get it from the recently file
<os__> [  6388.532] (II) Unloading evdev
<os__> [  6388.532] (II) (unnamed): Off.
<os__> [  6388.589] (II) (unnamed): Close
<os__> [  6388.589] (II) UnloadModule: "vboxmouse"
<os__> [  6388.589] (II) Unloading vboxmouse
<os__> [  6388.597] (II) VBoxVideo(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<os__> [  6388.597] (II) VBoxVideo(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8035000 at 0xb7757000
<os__> [  6388.597] (II) VBoxVideo(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.
<os__> [  6389.615]  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<penguin42> os__: Please use a pastebin!
<os__> is it enough?
<penguin42> no, please pastebin the whole file - what you need to do is login to KDE then when it fails it will be back at the login screen; the .old file should contain the interesting stuff
<os__> i wil past x.org.1
<os__> paste
<penguin42> hmm, I'm not sure you want .1
<penguin42> hmm 0.old is what I would expect
<os__> ok
<penguin42> what are the most recent /var/log/Xorg.*log* files ?
<os__> x.org.1
<os__> no just a moment
<os__> it was xorg.0
<os__> [  1252.447]
<os__> X.Org X Server 1.10.2.902 (1.10.3 RC 2)
<os__> Release Date: 2011-07-01
<os__> [  1252.447] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<os__> [  1252.447] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu
<os__> [  1252.447] Current Operating System: Linux os-VirtualBox 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 i686
<os__> [  1252.447] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-10-generic root=UUID=d297965e-5e03-410a-8c4d-7aafabdaf6c4 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<os__> [  1252.449] Build Date: 13 July 2011  12:18:21AM
<os__> [  1252.449] xorg-server 2:1.10.2.902-1ubuntu3 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<os__> [  1252.449] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2
<os__> [  1252.449] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<os__> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<os__> [  1252.449] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<os__> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<os__> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<os__> [  1252.449] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 10 18:11:45 2011
<os__> [  1252.450] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<os__> [  1252.450] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<os__> [  1252.450] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
<os__> [  1252.450] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
<os__> [  1252.450] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
<os__> [  1252.451] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
<os__> 	Using a default monitor configuration.
<os__> [  1252.451] (==) Automatically adding devices
<os__> [  1252.451] (==) Automatically enabling devices
<os__> [  1252.451] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<penguin42> os__: Stop!
<os__> [  1252.451] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<penguin42> os__: Use a pastebin!
<os__> [  1252.451] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
<os__> [  1252.451] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<os__> [  1252.451] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
<os__> [  1252.451] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<os__> [  1252.451] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" doe
<os__> sorry
<os__> can you explain
<penguin42> os__: Install the package called pastebinit, it will put the file onto a webpage and give you a  URL you can give her
<penguin42> e
<os__> how to use pastebinit
<penguin42> os__: pastebinit < filename
<penguin42> (it might not need the < )
<os__> filename = xorg log?
<penguin42> yeh
<os__> > or<
<penguin42> <
<os__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686413
<penguin42> os__: OK cool - was that Xorg.0.log or .old ?
<os__> no
<os__> just log
<penguin42> ok, can we have .old ?
<penguin42> that paste looks like it didn't crash
<os__> so ?
<os__> yes we have old
<penguin42> can you pastebin the .old
<os__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686416
<penguin42> ah good - that has a backtrace in
<penguin42> os__: please file a bug for that by running      ubuntu-bug xorg     and explaining it happens when you start KDE; state what version of virtualbox you are using
<os__> ok
<os__> how to explain the problem ?
<penguin42> os__: Description - X crashes on starting KDE
<penguin42> os__: Then in the body give all the details you know - ubuntu-bug should include the logs; then tell us the bug number and I'll check it
<os__> where i should type
<penguin42> os__: What do you see?
<os__> i uploaded the report
<os__> but i didn't see any thing to write in
<penguin42> have you got a bug number?
<os__> no
<balo> re
<os__> but i have problems with launchpad site
<penguin42> os__: What do you see?
<balo> i have a problem with libglib2.0-0 package in oneiric (upgraded from natty)
<os__> do you want to send report again?
<os__> ok
<balo> in this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/libglib2.0-0 the version is 2.29.90-0ubuntu1
<os__> here i see a apport window
<balo> $ apt-cache show libglib2.0-0 -> my version is  2.29.16-0ubuntu2
<balo> after apt-get update / upgrade there's no new update
<os__> ask me about the problem
<os__> is it regression
<penguin42> balo: Hmm - I have 2.29.90-0ubuntu1
<os__> or ..etc
<necreo> how can you modify the compiz plugins now? ccsm doesnt work at all
<balo> i tried delete repo cache: $ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<penguin42> os__: Only say it's a regression if it used to work for you
<os__> ok
<balo> penguin42: yeah, i know, and there's in the repo what i'm using :( but it doesn't upgrade
<os__> it ask me about additional deug
<balo> after delete repo cache and update i checked the repo index in /var/lib/apt/lists/, searched for libglib2.0 and it equals with my version
<balo> i'm using this repo, and the new version is there: http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0_2.29.90-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<balo> any idea? :/
<balo> other hu.archive.ubuntu.com repo users don't experience the problem
<necreo> how do you guys modify your compiz settings? ccsm doesnt do anything for me
<balo> from my sources.list: "deb http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted"
<lucas-arg> hey all what happened with screensaver in 11.10?
<balo> i don't understand why can't see my os the new packages
<os__> i can collaborate to the maximum extent
<os__> so i chosse "yes what ever it takes to get this fixed in ubuntu"
<necreo> does ccsm work for anyone??
<penguin42> balo: You could pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0     and   apt-cache show libglib2.0-0   so we can compare it to what everyone else?
<necreo> does ccsm work for anyone??
<rigved> hi everyone. i cannot see any paid apps in my software center. are there some extra steps that i need to do before i can see and install them? using the latest beta...
<rigved> necreo: yes, but it causes unity to crash as soon as i click on the preferences button.
<rigved> otherwise, the plugins work.
<necreo> mine used to, now it doesnt crash unity
<necreo> it just does nothing
<necreo> I can set it up all I want
<necreo> doesnt do a thing
<rigved> can anyone help me with my paid apps problem?
<BluesKaj> rigved, paid apps?
<balo> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/MWpZW49N thanks
<penguin42> balo: Odd - do you get any errors if you do an apt-get update ?
<rigved> BluesKaj: i cannot see any paid apps in my software center.
<bullgard4> GNOME 3 sometimes does not show some rectangular portions of  a window. When hovering over them it will usually display them. Or I need to wait up to several minutes. Is this worth reporting to Launchpad?
<penguin42> balo: Is what I see from the policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686431/
<penguin42> bullgard4: It's a bug - report it!
<bullgard4> penguin42: hm
<BluesKaj> rigved, dunno anything about paid apps
<BluesKaj> rigved, afaik , there aren't any apps available to but from the reposy
<BluesKaj> buy
<balo> penguin42: just some "Ign" word before ".... TranslationIndex" and "... InRelease" lines
<balo> but no errors (404, gpg or sg like that)
<penguin42> balo: Have you tried flipping to a different mirror?
<rigved> BluesKaj: ohh. ok. i thought that there was something wrong because i remember seeing a omgubuntu post showing paid apps in the software center on oneiric.
<rigved> BluesKaj: anyways, thanks.
<balo> penguin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686434/
<balo> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686434/
<necreo> is there another way to set up compiz? I really miss its functionality? :(
<balo> not yet, but other users using this repository not have this issue. but i'll try
<penguin42> balo: My guess is that something in one of the other repositories/ppa's you have is stopping it
<penguin42> balo: If you do   apt-get install libglib2.0-0=2.29.90-0ubuntu1 what happens?
<Lynoure> I seem to have huge problems with my Amarok on Oneiric
<bullgard4> penguin42: I have sent an error report to Launchpad.
<Lynoure> It takes literally forever to start and bizarrely only starts after I do "killall amarok" getting something unstuck, I guess
<penguin42> bullgard4: Good - I always think it's best to report bugs
<penguin42> bullgard4: What bug number?
<balo> penguin42: i change the mirror from Hungary to 'main' and it's solved the problem (i feel myself like a noob :D)
<penguin42> balo: I'm not sure what the right way to report problems with mirrors is
<balo> thanks anyway, but i don't understand what "sticked" w/ Hu. repository
<lucas-arg> im having problems with cpu
<lucas-arg> coolers go up high all time
<balo> lucas-arg: what process use the CPU?
<lucas-arg> balo, theres nothing using it... i dont seen anythin high in htop, its just the cooler...
<lucas-arg> balo, in 11.04 it was ok
<lucas-arg> balo, just yesterday i switched to 11.10 to test it ou
<lucas-arg> t
<balo> lucas-arg: are you see some strange value in `sensors`' output?
<lucas-arg> balo, nop
<lucas-arg> all temps are in 54 C
<balo> is it doing this at boot or when you log in?
<necreo> oneiric is working great for me here, just unable to set up compiz is a pita
<BluesKaj> necreo, enable desktop effects is the next best
<necreo> where do I do that
<BluesKaj> penguin42, do you recall what the path to desktop effects is in gnome ?
<BluesKaj> necreo, I'm no kde so the menus are differnt
<necreo> using regular ubuntu with unity
<BluesKaj> on kde
<necreo> no
<necreo> gnome
<necreo> ubuntu, not kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah, necreo that's why I asked penguin42
<BluesKaj> I don't recall what the menu path for desktop effects is , but feel free to look around ..probly under admin
<lucas-arg> my cooler is high all time, and i cant configure my sound cards properly yet
<lucas-arg> only way i can configure my sound card poperly is using terminal and alsamixer...
<BluesKaj> lucas-arg, that's the best method
<lucas-arg> BluesKaj, will give some headaches to people who havent been that much time using linux...
<jbicha> necreo: what desktop are you using?
<BluesKaj> lucas-arg, well, if you're not familiar with linux enough to set up alsamixer, then running a Beta OS is beyond their scope, IMO
<necreo> jbicha: ubuntu-desktop
<jbicha> necreo: no, are you using Unity, Unity 2D, or what?
<necreo> Unity
<necreo> Ubuntu Gnome 3D Unity
<jbicha> and what are you trying to do to Compiz? Unity already runs Compiz
<necreo> I want to set up the plugins
<necreo> like scale
<jbicha> are you using GNOME Shell or Unity?
<necreo> Unity
<necreo> how many times man :D
<jbicha> necreo: hey, you're the one that keeps saying Gnome... anyway, aren't you using ccsm?
<necreo> Yes Im using ccsm, but it doesnt do anything
<necreo> I can turn on plugins, set them up
<necreo> but nothing happens
<jbicha> well, messing with ccsm isn't really supported and I don't use it, sorry :-(
<necreo> but how do you set up compiz then?
<necreo> scale is like superusefull
<jbicha> necreo: you shouldn't have to, it works out of the box
<necreo> default alttab got no previews, no scale, no zoom, no expo
<jbicha> necreo: did you try Win+W ?
<s1gsegv> hi, i'm trying to get flash player installed on kubuntu. my system is 64-bit. i have flashplugin-installer installed but don't know what to do now
<necreo> ah that will do for now, thanks jbicha
<necreo> I usually bind that to my top right corner of the screen
<jbicha> necreo: bottom right might be a better idea...
<necreo> I use that one for show desktop
<necreo> usually, not yet, think Ill have to wait until ccsm is fixed or smth
<BluesKaj> ok s1gsegv , now that we know your OS status this can probly fix the flash problem https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<bullgard4> penguin42: bug #846524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846524 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME 3 sometimes does not show some rectangular portions of an active window. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846524
<mongy> necreo, I have compiz setup on 11.10 unity with edges for scale/expo.  works fine.
<necreo> really?
<necreo> when mongy
<necreo> I only installed yesterday
<necreo> maybe an update broke it
<mongy> installed beta1 and kept upto date since, last used it earlier today.
<mongy> try a unity --reset or something, might fix something
<sum1nil> hi all, I am having trouble compiling unity.
<sum1nil> it's a missing header
<sum1nil> #include <sigc++config.h>
<rigved> sum1nil: use apt-file to serch for the package containing the missing files.
<sum1nil> ok
<trism> sum1nil: sudo apt-get build-dep unity;
<sum1nil> thanks
<rigved> sum1nil: yes, that should do it.
<sum1nil> oh well Oneiric is looking pretty nice though; how can I tell exactly what revision I am at or does it work that way?
<gnomie> whatever happened to 'sync this folder' option [with ubuntuone]? was expecting to just right click folder and see it there  :-/
<gnomie> then again, i haven't updated in two days after all the unity selfdeletion deal  :-/
<PerfieM> Oh, this is brilliant
 * rww hums, ponders loading oneiric onto a LiveUSB and playing
<PerfieM> This channel is just so interesting
<PerfieM> I mean, Beta 1 RELEASED?!
<PerfieM> NOO WAAY
<PerfieM> Problem with the kick msg
<Dalailamer> hi
<Dalailamer> questionnn
<Dalailamer> questionnn
<penguin42> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dalailamer> wELL I installed kubuntu 11.10 but some crashed and so on
<Dalailamer> wanted to ask if downgrade to 11.04
<oCean> Dalailamer: no, downgrades are explicitly not supported
<Dalailamer> YES i know
<Dalailamer> i would reinstall
<Dalailamer> but does it make sensse
<oCean> what exactly?
<Dalailamer> to downgrade to a stable version
<Dalailamer> hehe
<oCean> it all depends on what you want and need. If you need stable, then don't use beta
<oCean> that makes a lot of sense
<Dalailamer> yesm hate beta but my problemn is
<Dalailamer> i installed about 5 times today, i do not want to crash my hdd
<Dalailamer> i installed about 5 times today, i do not want to crash my hdd
<bazhang> the compiz bug?
<Dalailamer> no
<Dalailamer> I isntalled often today 5 times
<Dalailamer> and i do not want to crash my hdd
<bazhang> why?
<Dalailamer> because formatting
<bazhang> give some actual error messages please
<Dalailamer> no there are no errors
<Dalailamer> i heard formatting is dangerous
<bazhang> its not
<Dalailamer> ok thx
<bazhang> np
<Dalailamer> yes its about the compiz bug some ideas if it would work on it
<Dalailamer> ?
<Dalailamer> #776435
<Dalailamer> sorry i meant +#776435
<penguin42> you mean bug 776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<Dalailamer> bug 776435
<Dalailamer> ok
 * penguin42 pats the bot
<Dalailamer> i am waiting  since a year on it no fixes
<gnomie> desktop is not filling screen 100%. there is about a milimeter gap on all sides. output is thru dvi so can't use monitor settings to correct display
<Dalailamer> bug 776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<penguin42> gnomie: 1mm gap - that's odd - it's neither grossly wrong or exactly right!
<gnomie> precisely
<penguin42> gnomie: Has it always been like that or just with +1 ?
<gnomie> just today after updates. i also see small artifacts over the panel corresponding each indicator..
<penguin42> gnomie: No, I meant the gap
<gnomie> just today after updates
<gnomie> display settings seem normal too
<gnomie> but they arent
<penguin42> you could see if there is anything on /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gnomie> penguin42: no errors
<penguin42> gnomie: I didn't actually expect errors for something as small an error like that - but maybe something wrong with the resolution/frequencies/modeline
<gnomie> doesn't really bother me that much, but i did notice it though
<penguin42> gnomie: Please report the bug - include model/make of monitor and exactly how it's wired
<penguin42> gnomie: It's the type of thing which gets really interesting if lots of people find it; e.g. everyone with a certain type of card/monitor etc
<gnomie> otherwise, colors look awesome. image is top notch with the opensource driver
<gnomie> just that gap
<gnomie> penguin42: check this: http://imagebin.org/171947  this screenshot isn't a correct representation of the issue but if you look closely, you will see the artifacts above the indicators at least.. the gap is wider, screenshot cant show it for obvious reasons [gap is beyond the desktop surface area]
<penguin42> gnome: Hmm yeh some noticeable crud up there - not sure if that's the same reason as the gap though; have you got a digi camera?
<gnomie> not at hand atm
<penguin42> how about an 11.04 boot CD?
<gnomie> i see .. i could give that a try.. i think i might have in my stash
<penguin42> if you do then compare the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the 11.04 without the gap and to the current situation with the gap; or file a but from the current situation but then include the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the 11.04 boot CD if it doesn't have the gap
<gnomie> right.. i follow
 * gnomie nods
<Kronsby> just upgraded to 11.10 and can not get the software center to install ndiswrapper any help?
<Kronsby> :(
<jbicha> Kronsby: try from the command line, did ndiswrapper work on 11.04?
<Kronsby> ndiswrapper did indeed work on 11.04 and it does not work in the terminal... atleast the apt-get
<Kronsby> how would you recommend installing from terminal
<jbicha> "does not work" is awfully vague, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Kronsby> sorry...I have no internet. That is why I am trying to use this. It should not matter because the disk has the software on it.
<jbicha> sorry, I haven't had to use ndiswrapper in years, I don't think it's needed for most hardware
<Kronsby> i have a shitty dlink usb wireless adapter :( so it is needed
<jbicha> I think we need a newer ndiswrapper, which would need a feature freeze exception
<gnomie> penguin42: to be honest, i happened to notice more now 'cause i change brightness level. the edges have always been like that. what is new though, is the top edge artifacts.
<Kronsby> jbicha, I agree!
<gnomie> but, i predict they'll be gone before release day. might happen on next updates even. so i'll just give it time
<gnomie> i deem it too insignicant of a bug to bother
<gnomie> at least for now
<gnomie> on the bright side, i got my wish granted. dash home button [unity-2d] is looking as presentable as the 3d counterpart
<Cyrax5> So I tried to upgrade to 11.10 today but it kept freezing during the upgrade. Then later that day I attempt to reinstall unity as I had previously removed it. I installed the unity2d package for some reason. Now when I log on I'm faced with http://i.imgur.com/oZ5ln.png
<Kronsby> the software center asks for my authentication and the progress bar shows up for half a second and then goes away and never installs ndiswrapper
<gnomie>  file bug.
<Cyrax5> ubuntu-desktop isn't installed but it fails to as xdiagnose won't install
<gnomie> then try installing via terminal
<gnomie> goes without saying, but.. i did
<gnomie> :o
<gnomie> if that also fails, you can try rebuild sources, Kronsby .. i forget the command. somehting with an -f.. am hungry..
<gnomie> :(
<gnomie> thinking about it, those artifacts might be unity-2d specific
<gnomie> so, yeah.. unity3D didnt show artifacts  :-/
<gnomie> unity3D looks visually stunning. had not logged into it in a few days, nice shock value there
<gnomie> am kinda jealous
<gnomie> i guess as a 'fallback' unity2D is fine.. :-/
<gnomie> grr
<xoomdev> Anybody know if there is some kind of workaround to updating to oneiric, getting http://pastebin.com/pqEPTJZG on upgrade
<xoomdev> ok i guess ill check back later.
<jfdr> why ubuntu iso doesn't fit on cd?
<gnomie> ha! nautilus calculted my 11.10 disc to be 727.5mb
<gnomie> s/calculted/calculated
<gnomie> cd-r is labeled at 700mb though.. i don't even recall doing anything special to burn it
<gnomie> i used k3b on a kubuntu machine
<gnomie> k3b does have an overburn option though
<aguitel> how upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04 ?
<bazhang> !upgrade | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<aguitel> bazhang, no specific information about upgrade to 11.10
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades aguitel
<bazhang> gah
<BrandonBolton> I have a question. How come I can never adjust my screen brightness on my netbook? When I hit fn up or down on the D-Pad a bar fills up and decreases but nothing happens.
<penguin42> BrandonBolton: Probably a bug
<BrandonBolton> penguin42: That even happened on 11.04 before I decided to install 11.10. Do you know anyway to actually get it to work?
<penguin42> BrandonBolton: No, but it's not something I've ever fought with; it's possibly something hardware specific
<BrandonBolton> penguin42: Okay, thank you for your help. I will try and figure it out. It is more annoying than a struggle.
<penguin42> BrandonBolton: Try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<BrandonBolton> penguin42: Thank you, I shall look into it.
<penguin42> is anyone suffering from the mouse cursor disappearing at odd times?
<BrandonBolton> penguin42: Yes, mine does every so often but I just move my finger around the mouse pad and it comes back.
<jeffrash> 11.10 volume control in panel app not working.  Is this a know bug?
<penguin42> BrandonBolton: In ay particular apps or generally?
<BrandonBolton> penguin42: Just like in general. I only use this computer for Bluefish, Google Chrome, Firefox, Document Viewer, and sometimes Inkscape if that helps any.
<penguin42> thanks
<BrandonBolton> jeffrash: I had lots of things not work until I ran updates. I had to do it from command line to get all of the updates though. It didn't work for me until after I did that.
<jeffrash> BrandonBolton, I'm completely updated on two systems and it still doesn't work.  However, the FN key volume control works fine on the laptop and the keyboard volume control works on the desktop.
<jeffrash> BrandonBolton, the desktop is an upgrade from 11.04 and the laptop is a fresh install.
<BrandonBolton> jeffrash: It just tried to test it out once again and it locked up my desktop. I had hit control alt F1 and ALT F7 to free it.
<jeffrash> BrandonBolton, I've got the same issue
<jeffrash> BrandonBolton, I'm sure that will get fixed
<BrandonBolton> jeffrash: Yes, it was a reported bug already, I just checked.
<necreo> how do I open a file with an application I specify?
<mrdeb> have you tried the new ubuntu
<mrdeb> is it looking good
<necreo> there are only other apps listed, the one I want isnt in there
<necreo> buggy
<mrdeb> ok
<jeffrash> BrandonBolton, what the link to the bug?
<necreo> anyone??
<BrandonBolton> jeffrash: This is the link to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/840718
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840718 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_is_a()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jeffrash> BrandonBolton, thanks
<necreo> cant you specify an application to open files with?
<necreo> how do I get this application "known" so it shows up in the list?
<BrandonBolton> necreo: I just right click and hit 'open with' and just select the program.
<necreo> the program isnt in there
<necreo> that's my problem
<necreo> what do you do then
<necreo> where does it look for these programs? maybe I can create a symlink
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-11
<BrandonBolton> necreo: I will try and figure it out with my computer.
<Saviq> necreo: you can go to ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Saviq> and put a mimetype/.desktop pair there
<necreo> hmm
<Saviq> necreo: see http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/mime-actions-spec
<mrdeb> so do you think this will be the ubuntu to turn into the masses
<mrdeb> ?
<necreo> ok, get this: I installed maple, it installed locally in my home folder, thusly it wont show up in programs (if I press super and search, wont be found - to be expected)
<Saviq> necreo: you can put a custom .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications, too
<necreo> where do I need a symlink to the executable so it will be found
<necreo> aha
<Saviq> and it will show up in programs etc.
<Saviq> not an executable
<Saviq> a .desktop file with full path in Exec=
<necreo> I got one
<Saviq> necreo: ~/.local/ is roughly a custom per-user /usr/
<necreo> Saviq: ok, I put it there
<necreo> do I need to execute a command or?
<Saviq> to do what?
<necreo> so I can search for it in the app launcher
<necreo> if I search for it, nothing comes up
<Saviq> no, it should show up instantly
<Saviq> that's what it does here at least
<necreo> and yes I put the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/
<necreo> when I double click it the app gets launched and it got an icon and everything
<necreo> aha
<necreo> it needed time to pick up :)
<Saviq> yeah, some seconds
<mrdeb> do you have a slow pc
<necreo> no
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> well good luck
<necreo> ok Saviq thanks man
<Saviq> cheers
<Saviq> it should show up in 'Open with...' now, too
<necreo> in the end I just needed to add an association in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<necreo> and it works now
<necreo> ah
<necreo> did it manually, works either way :)
<necreo> ta
<Saviq> yeah, that's what it'd do
<poolbeck> is nvidia 7300 a no go for 11.10?
<poolbeck> i have have had several crashes with compiz (in unity) panel (in gnome 3 fallback)
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher poolbeck as the post clearly states, it's not possible nor even planned on being implemented
<bazhang> poolbeck, because crossposting 11.10 issues to #ubuntu is bad form, and not supported there.
<poolbeck> great, thanks for the open mindedness, i'm sure you gonna lose a hell of a lot of users on straight ubuntu with this behavoir, but i guess you dont care anyways :-)
<bazhang> file a wishlist bug then
<poolbeck> sure, dont want to get too emotional about this, i guess i was just happy with gnome 2 cause it did everything i needed it too :-)
<urlin2u> adapting is a normal process stagnation is not.
<poolbeck> i had a similar experience with kde4
<poolbeck> however, when i am reading web pages etc, it does not seem logical to move to the top left hand corner of the screen to access and app :-)
<poolbeck> that's a lot of wrist exercise, more than I am used to :-P
<urlin2u> poolbeck, personally I just install lots of different distros with different DE's so I am used to a bunch of different ones.
<poolbeck> what i can say is that gnome fallback is not stable atm, if that a hardware issue then whatever, I don't have time to debug it. using nvidia 7300
<poolbeck> anyhow, all the best with this 10.10, look forward to testing it again when it is officially launched
<poolbeck> sorry, 11.10 :-)
<poolbeck> one more thing, clicking on dash-home  in normal ubuntu login mode has made unity crash several times already
<poolbeck> this is the first beta to contain such show stopping bugs, maybe its all nvidia driver related (280), thanks
<urlin2u> you feel better now after ranting. :D
<TheRealCrell> Grrr...
<TheRealCrell> Hi folks.  I'm trying to update a fresh install of Kubuntu to Oneric.  THe instructions (from the topic) say to run update-manager -d, but when I do so it refuses to run.
<TheRealCrell> Any idea what the issue could be?
<robin0800> you have to run it in alt+f2
<urlin2u> TheRealCrell, first do you have an clone of the kde in case it breaks, second upgrading to a development is not advisable.
<TheRealCrell> robin0800: I did.
<TheRealCrell> urlin2u: This is a fresh install, so if it goes to hell I haven't lost anything. :-)
<urlin2u> TheRealCrell, cool we never know.
<TheRealCrell> Yeah, I understand.
<TheRealCrell> I normally wouldn't, but David Wonderly (I believe he's on the docs team) suggested I just go all the way as it's pretty stable this time around.
<TheRealCrell> If it dies, I can just blame him.
<TheRealCrell> (He's a friend of mine from elsewhere.)
<urlin2u> TheRealCrell, a fresh install updated should be fine.
<TheRealCrell> Should be.  But following the instructions the command it's asking for does not exist.
<TheRealCrell> I find no update-manager program.  Which is... odd.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades TheRealCrell
<bazhang> TheRealCrell, thats kubuntu?
<bazhang> check the kubuntu link within, if so
<TheRealCrell> Hm.  I was following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<TheRealCrell> And yes, I'm on Kubuntu.
<bazhang> wow that link leads to 10.10 to 11.04 not 11.04 to 11.10
<TheRealCrell> :-)
<TheRealCrell> This is not the upgrade you're looking for.  *waves hand*
<TheRealCrell> Would the server upgrade routine work just as well?  (I'm not command-line-phobic.)
<TheRealCrell> Shall I try it?
<Kronsby> :( Can not get ndiswrapper on 11.10 software center keeps crashing
<bazhang> try from the command line and pastebin errors
<Kronsby> ok so I got it to work while booted from cd. If I install it from here will the programs I installed in my live session transfer over?
<bazhang> no
<Kronsby> well crap
<bazhang> pastebin errors
<Kronsby> give me a sec
<Kronsby> how do I get my errors?
<bazhang> run the apt-get install command from terminal then paste.ubuntu.com with it and give us the url
<Kronsby> will do
<Kronsby> well I am doing this without internet
<Kronsby> will it still work?
<bazhang> of course no
<Kronsby> The package is found in the software center. because it is in the disk but it will not apt-get
<bazhang> ndiswrapper for what btw
<Kronsby> ...wifi drivers
<Kronsby> haha
<bazhang> yes, which precise ones, please be clear
<bazhang> exact chipset
<Kronsby> dlink dwa-130 C1
<bazhang> thats the model number not the chipset, is this usb or pci
<Kronsby> usb
<bazhang> lsusb   -----> paste.ubuntu.com
<Kronsby> paste.ubuntu.com did not work
<bazhang> sure it does
<Kronsby> I have no internet
<bazhang> you are on right now
<Kronsby> on another computer
<bazhang> then copy and paste, use a usb stick or just type it out
<Kronsby> k
<Kronsby> do you need everything or just my dlink?
<bazhang> if you can spot it just that one line, no need for pastebin
<Kronsby> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 2001:3301 D-Link Corp. DWA-130 802.11n Wireless N Adapter (rev. C1) [Realtek RTL8192U]
<Kronsby> bazhang, What do? no rush if I am doing so
<bazhang> Kronsby, there is an ubuntuforums link for that, but it shows the fix as using debian backports. as much as I dislike ndisgtk, I'd recommend that over the debian way (with ubuntu)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582673
<bazhang> !find ndisgtk
<ubottu> Found: ndisgtk
<bazhang> !info nidsgtk
<ubottu> Package nidsgtk does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Kronsby> so it does not exist in 11.10?
<bazhang> ndisgtk? sure, it does see above
<Kronsby> oh i read the first one only. Alright. Thanks
<bazhang> realtek apparently has drivers on their homepage for linux
<Kronsby> oh really
<bazhang> so 3 options, debian backports being dead last
<bazhang> RTL8192U Ubuntu   <---- as search terms turns them all up
<Kronsby> alright Im going to check out the website. then install ndisgtk thennnnnn give up. then backports
<bazhang> sorry not to be of more help
<Kronsby> No thank you for what you have done
<bazhang> ok
<Kronsby> ok so I want to use the ndisgtk version and the problem is I can not get ndiswrapper installed
<Barzogh> is flashplugin still working for some of you please?
<urlin2u> Barzogh, 64 bit?
<Barzogh> yep
<micahg> Barzogh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<Barzogh> micahg: thanks a lot
<moose-machine> hello everyone. what do you think of ubuntu 11.10 thus far in comparison to 11.04?
<urlin2u> moose-machine, I have Oneriric running great unity with the cube and gnome 3 running well, it is getting pretty good for most.
<moose-machine> ok. cuz i was one of those who was disappointed with unity in natty
<moose-machine> i had all of those activate too (except gnome 3)
<moose-machine> btw, can the taskbar be moved to the bottom or top of the screen now?
<urlin2u> I find unity better when I can use the cube, in natty I have docky, in oneirirc I find that having docky auotstart messes with gnome 3 at least about a week ago it did.
<rww> moose-machine: no
<rww> moose-machine: design team doesn't want to do it, so unity programmers aren't programming it
<moose-machine> ok. i see. thank u.
<rww> (citation: http://goo.gl/3duPf )
<moose-machine> rww, that's great. thx for the link.
<bullgard4> micahg: '~$ sudo echo foreign-architecture i386 > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch; bash: /etc/dpkg//dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch: No permission.' What's wrong in this command?
<urlin2u> rww, lol buy Ubuntu.
<moose-machine> i think i should stick to mint for a while
<rww> bullgard4: sudo echo "foo" > /some/file/not/writable/by/you doesn't work. use echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /some/file/not/writable/by/you
<bullgard4> rww: This worked. Thank you very much for your help. --  (I should keep that in mind for the future.)
<moose-machine> btw, i'm having some issues trying to tether my iphone via bluetooth. does anyone have any idea which channel i should go to for help with that?
<bullgard4> moose-machine: Try #qt-mobility.
<bullgard4> How to invoke Nautilus in GNOME 2 graphically?
<xgt001> hi there.. i cant move windows in oneiric install which is fully updated ..and window controls dont work as well ...  i mean in Unity 3d... is it a bug?
<urlin2u> xgt001, have you messed with compiz?
<xgt001> urlin2u: i just set it to never hide... and also i disabled dash blur
<urlin2u> Is the move windows plugin clicked
<xgt001> apologies for late reply... i am in unity 2d now... urlin2u: can you tell how to make the 2d dock never hide?
<xgt001> and yes the move window plugin is enabled
<urlin2u> xgt001, not sure I never used it http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/cool-dock-for-gnome-shell-unity-2d.html   has info on that though
<xgt001> urlin2u: thanks :) ..
<urlin2u> xgt001, compiz has a refresh problem so if all fails a logout or reboot can kick it.
<urlin2u> refresh in unity anyway.
<xgt001> ok here is the deal... i used to have only ATI FGLRX proprietary driver in restricted drivers in natty and before... now i have ATI FGLRX proprietary driver along with ATI FireGL... why two drivers ?? :O
<oly> hi, guys thought i would pop in and see if anyone can give me some advice on getting this bug fixed ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/774385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774385 in linux (Ubuntu) "dell studio 1749 sd reader not working " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> is there a way to have a compiz-like screen magnifier?
<JoshuaL> Hello, under 11.10 my magic trackpad stopped working, it does not connect anymore. what pakage do i need to report this bug to?
<JoshuaL> its using bleutooth to connect
<rigved> JoshuaL: are you using the ginn package? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad
<JoshuaL> rigved: it is a clean 11.10 install. i was able to set up a connection before but now it does not want to connect (when i set it up the connection was there but no mouse activity could be done).
<rigved> JoshuaL: have you tried to pair any other bluetooth device? there may be a problem with the bluetooth package. even i am unable to send/receive file from my bluetooth phone.
<JoshuaL> rigved: my bluetooth keyboard works fine
<rigved> JoshuaL: ok.
<rigved> JoshuaL: then, if you are using ginn, file a bug against it.
<JoshuaL> rigved: ok
<rigved> JoshuaL: in any case, it will get assigned to the correct package later.
<JoshuaL> thanks for the help :)
<rigved> JoshuaL: you are welcome.
<kjeldahl> I'm still a bit undecided on preferred desktop on Oneiric beta. Unity seems to slow down/hang after some usage, while the Gnome3 shell seems only "partially supported" (wrong color on window titlebars, workspaces only working for single screen, window themes not working). Add to this that none of the normal customization options and/or tools actually run (gconf editor etc), and it's hard not to feel kind of sad. And don't preach the
<kjeldahl> "it's a beta thing". That would be the same as saying Ubuntu does not run on Sandy Bridge.. ;-)
<rigved> kjeldahl: i suggest that you use KDE in that case. it is visually very nice.
<kjeldahl>  rigved: Actually did that, up to one year ago. After waiting more than two years for Kubuntu to get a decent "network manager" applet that worked properly, I gave up. Maybe it has improved since then, but up until Oneiric, using traditional Ubuntu on many of machine just worked and looked decent on all my machines. Thanks for the suggestion though.
<Onlyodin> Inserting USB or SD Card media prompts for me to select an action, and selecting "Open Folder" seems to always open f-spot instead of nautilus.  Where can I fix that?
<rigved> Onlyodin: it seems that folders are set to open using f-spot. you need to set nautilus to open folders and external media
<Onlyodin> and this is configured in...
<rigved> Onlyodin: how did you configure this exactly?
<Onlyodin> I didn't.
<Onlyodin> Not knowingly, at least.
<rigved> Onlyodin: it seems that f-spot is configured to open folders. you need to set the default application for folders as nautilus. you must do this explicitely.
<Onlyodin> Ok, and default applications are configured in...
<rigved> Onlyodin: how did you check the default applications?
<Onlyodin> By inserting media. ie. I haven't.
<rigved> Onlyodin: hold on. let me check.
<rigved> Onlyodin: in the top right-hand side, click on the last icon. then on system settings. in that, click on removeable media and set the options as required.
<rigved> i mean in the top panel, last icon
<Onlyodin> That's a fail. They're set to "Ask what to do" - which it does. When it asks what to do, I change the action from the drop down list provided from open with f-spot to Open Folder, click Ok, and it opens with f-spot anyway.
<rigved> Onlyodin: try setting the option in System Settings to something other that "Ask what to do", like "Open Folder". then check if you still get this error.
<Onlyodin> I've also found the same happens in firefox if I select "Open Containing Folder" for a downloaded file. I doubt it's a setting in Removable media.
<rigved> sorry i do not know any more than this. you can ask again later when there are more people around.
<Onlyodin> No probs. Thanks for the input though.
<rigved> Onlyodin: :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi pen
<samba1234> Hi guys, any sofware to backup my current ubuntu installation to live usb iso??
<samba1234> 11.04
<samba1234> read remastersys's giving problems
<IdleOne> clonezilla ?
<Lynoure> I'm trying to use the Kubuntu Crash Reporting Tool to report a bug
<Lynoure> But the progress stops after I've inputted my password, no way to proceed, no error, no way to change my login info either
<Lynoure> Any ideas what to do?
<scotty^> Is there anything holding back the update of xserver-xorg-video-intel from 2:2.15.901-1ubuntu2 to 2.16?  Will this happen before the RC?
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternuun minions!
<scotty^> Minions?
<scotty^> Whose minions, exactly?
<FernandoMiguel> scotty^: mine, ofc
<scotty^> I think you are suffering from delusions of grandeur.
<scotty^> We are nobody's servants.
<Lynoure> Basicly my network manager never manages to get the saved password for wlan
<FernandoMiguel> Lynoure: wfm
<Lynoure> and I cannot report the bug (because of another bug, see above)
<Lynoure> FernandoMiguel: pardon?
<FernandoMiguel> but I have that stupid bug where chromium keeps asking for keystore pass
<FernandoMiguel> Lynoure: wfm = works for me
<BluesKaj> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Lynoure> FernandoMiguel: do you have any other advice?
<Lynoure> FernandoMiguel: like what to try? I have already removed the wlan conf, removed the wallet... I'm pretty much out of ideas.
<FernandoMiguel> no, not really, other then trying a diff version of NM
<FernandoMiguel> or maybe set another password via seahorse
<Lynoure> FernandoMiguel: I'm on Kubuntu, no seahorse
<Lynoure> oh cool "We are sorry, The KDE Crash Handler closed unexpectedly."
<FernandoMiguel> hihi
<FernandoMiguel> welcome to devel cycle
<tiox> rofl Lynoure
<tiox> 11 days until Beta 2
<BluesKaj> whenever I open the terminal I get this message , "No command 'Add' found, did you mean:"  it;s not serious of course , but it's bloody annoying ...how to get rid of it ?
<tiox> BluesKaj: While i am inexperienced, it could have something to do with the .bashrc file and how it's written.
<tiox> 11.10 still uses Bash, y'know...
<BluesKaj> tiox, yeah i thought of that and checked the alias listings I have there but there's nothing like "add"
<scotty^> Is there anything holding back the update of xserver-xorg-video-intel from 2:2.15.901-1ubuntu2 to 2.16?  Will this happen before the RC?
<Lynoure> FernandoMiguel: been on alphas before, but this one so far has not gone so smooth.
<BluesKaj> ahh, tiox I found it a misplaced # , should have been in the line : Add an "alert" alias for long running commands.
<FernandoMiguel> Lynoure: yep. been saying the same
<BluesKaj> tiox, thanks for the reminder , btw
<tiox> Aha! For once I was right about something!
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: fix your darn .bashrc or .profile
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, I just did
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<gnomie> lost focus on terminal when clicked upon. attempt to maximize with f11 results in losing window borders, placing itself on upper left corner instead. global menu not affected. [under unity3D]
<gnomie> tried finding a filed bug about this on launchpad, but couldnt find any. am focusing on unity2D though, so i didnt file it
<gnomie> list is pretty long too
<basso> wow
<basso> 1 update
<basso> <.<
<gnomie> whoa, ubottu!  :o
<gnomie> must be testing day or what.. :-/
<Ian_Corne> ?
<IdleOne> gnomie: she had the hicups
<IdleOne> should be good now.
<gnomie> -_-
<zniavre> she ?
<gnomie> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<zniavre> \o/
<jakemp> is alt tabbing across virtual desktops something that is going to be the default now?
<gnomie> jakemp: not on unity that i can tell; alt-tab switches between apps on current workspace [at least here on unity2D]
<jakemp> For  me it's been switching to the most recent application across desktops, and I don't like that, but I am on Unity.
<claudiuvlad> hi, everybody
<claudiuvlad> hi
<claudiuvlad> Hello
<claudiuvlad> I needed some help
<trism> claudiuvlad: nobody can help if you don't ask your question
<claudiuvlad> oh, I just upgraded to Oneiric on my laptop 3 days ago and it works ok
<claudiuvlad> I upgraded my desktop today and I have some problems,
<claudiuvlad> when loading the desktop, there are crashes and the gtk theme is the very old win95 like
<claudiuvlad> and there is an update to nfs-common which is trying conflicting with portmap
<rww> if it's anything like Debian recently, remove portmap and install rpcbind
<claudiuvlad> today nfs-common is trying to remove gnome desktop because its conflicting with portmap
<kernelpanicker> My friend's laptop keyboard has become unresponsive in 10.10... where do I start? (I'm used to windows troubleshooting)
<claudiuvlad> the oneiric desktop seems  to be depending on portmap
<kernelpanicker> I'm following some online instructions to build and install google earth... any reason I should stay away from gdebi?  The tut says ddebi will take care of dependencies, which dpkg won't.
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, tell your friend to do a hard reboot ..he may not have any other choice ...then check system monitor for rogue apps using up his cpu or RAM
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj... hard reboot was tried... what kind of rogue apps we talking?  I do know some linux command line and we've plugged in an external keyboard...
<claudiuvlad> I just upgraded to oneiric and I want to see the update log.  Is there something like this ?
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, if you're on 11.04 , make sure you have lsb-core installed before you proceed with the GE install
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: we're you meaning a gui system monitor?
<kernelpanicker> They're on 10.10
<BluesKaj> yes
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: oh, you mean the GE stuff... I'm also on 10.10
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, I think you need lsb-core on 10.10 as well
<kernelpanicker> ok
<jbicha> claudiuvlad: just click the history button in Software Center or look in /var/log/apt
<kernelpanicker> so what's the command to determine if it's installed?
<IdleOne> apt-cache policy package-name
<claudiuvlad> I am on oneiric and stuck with the previous century gtk theme
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, just do , apr-get install lsb-core in the terminal , if it's installed the output will say so
<BluesKaj> apt-get
<kernelpanicker> ok
<BluesKaj> or IdleOne 's suggestion apt-cache policy lsb-core
<kernelpanicker> not a complaint at all (I like building packages... it's cool) but why isn't google earth in the software center for install without a build?
<claudiuvlad> what should I dpkg-reconfigure to see Ambiance icons instead of win95 icons ?
<BluesKaj> GE changes it's builds quite often as does ubuntu
<kernelpanicker> oh ok
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: I'm just about to 'sudo gdebi googleearth_5.2.1.1588+0.5.7-1_amd64.deb'... is there any chance gdebi will mess up any of the preexisting dependencies?
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: I just wonder if installers conflict?
<jbicha> kernelpanicker: for one thing, Google Earth is not open source
<kernelpanicker> bjicha: ok
<jbicha> they could get themselves into the partner repository if they really wanted to though
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, no do this command , sudo dpkg -i nameofgepackage
<BluesKaj> typical google proprietary attitude tho ,don't accommodate anyone else ...let them come to us
<claudiuvlad> is python-gnomedesktop essential for anything ? i want to purge it
 * penguin42 wouldn't be surprised if google earth gets a bit confused by the new multiarch stuff
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  I have it working ok ...a bit tentative launching but close the hintbox and it's all fine ...except for the typical non integration of systemwide font settings
<claudiuvlad> is oneiric missing some icons ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/687092/
<u-foka> Hy! Empathy should work with Live Messenger on 11.10?
<kubb> hello! i just installed kubuntu 11.10 but i cannot uncheck "proposed udpates" in software sources in muon package manager after checking it once. any idea what is going wrong? thanks
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: both installers hang at 'Processing triggers for shared-mime-info...' with a series of error that read 'Unknown media in type 'all/allfiles' with the string all/files also being uri/mms, uri/mmst, uri/mmsu, uri/pnm etc.
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: worked out, disregard
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, I was about to say . ignore the so called errors
<claudiuvlad> rpcbind is trying to install and remove  portmap and LOTS of libs
<claudiuvlad> like 85 libs
<BluesKaj> there were probly some small errors ...nothing is ever perfect with GE in the last few offerings
<kernelpanicker> I have another issue: the chrome around windows sometimes disappear on certain apps (like google chrome right now)
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, chromium-browser runs better on linux then chrome
<BluesKaj> than
<BluesKaj> install then resynch it ...all your settings will return in chromium, kernelpanicker
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: oh... I meant the old sense of the word 'chrome'... the border around windows that include the close/minimize/maximize buttons as well as the grab bar... that's been missing half the time.
<kernelpanicker> I suppose I could upgrade to 11.04 as well...
<claudiuvlad> Upgraded to oneiric today and had lots of crashes - so I moved all files from .config/autostart and everything is ok now (Firefox still cant get mouse focus)
<claudiuvlad> i just wanted to share
<w30> Is there any way to get Unity's desktop to be part of your filesystem? Like download to the Desktop and icons for files  and shortcuts
<Ian_Corne> it's already part
<Ian_Corne> ~/Desktop
<Ian_Corne> or it should be...
<FernandoMiguel> can someone reproduce ? https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=96209
<w30> Ian_Corne, I can't drag and drop files to my Desktop
<w30> Ian_Corne, Is there something like gnome-tweaks to enable it for Unity?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> i don't know
<Ian_Corne> it just works for me...
<BrandonBolton> w30: Did you do anything to change it? It works for me. Are you using Gnome3? I know you can't place files on the desktop with that.
<w30> BrandonBolton, I have 11.04. Is Oneric changed to allow Desktop icons, etc.
<BrandonBolton> w30: I have 11.04 installed on my desktop and Desktop icons work just fine. Same with 11.10 on my Netbook.
<w30> BrandonBolton, I updated to 11.04 and just switched to classic because of it. I thought it was just part of Unity.
<w30> BrandonBolton, the lack of  Desktop being a folder.
<w30> BrandonBolton, I can put things in Desktop but they don't show on the Desktop, just in terminal or Nautilus
<Ian_Corne> w30: aha
<Ian_Corne> I remember
<Ian_Corne> when doing a clean 11.10 installed
<Ian_Corne> it asked me if i wanted nautilus to manage the desktop
<Ian_Corne> but I have no idea how to get it to do that :p
<w30> Ian_Corne, ok, I need to find out how,eh?
<BrandonBolton> Ian_Corne: I just did a clean install and it didn't ask me that option. Just if I wanted to encrypt my home drive and the normal stuff.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<w30> Ian_Corne, Fedora gnome3 wouldn't until I found the option in the gnome-tweaks utility
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> gnome-tweak-tool
<Ian_Corne> there's an option "have filemanager handle desktop
<Ian_Corne> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.90-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 68 kB, installed size 644 kB
<Ian_Corne> got it?
<w30> Ian_Corne, I need a unity-tweak tool unless Unity is gnome3 underneath.
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> it's parts
<Ian_Corne> I think
<BrandonBolton> Ian_Corne: I just found that option in gnome-tweak-tool.
<w30> Ok!! that will solve my reservations about Unity, Thanks Ian_Corne and BrandonBolton
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> try it
<Ian_Corne> because i'm not sure it will help :p
<w30> Ian_Corne, I will but right now I am on Lubuntu on my netbook
<BluesKaj> is there a method to force kate and dolphin to integrate the system fonts in it's toolbar and menubar when called up as root with krunner. The text in the files is ok, ...this a new bug i seems ..using a large monitor makes it difficult to read . KDE users seeing this as well ?
<BluesKaj> other kde users , that is
<kjeldahl> If you're testing gnome-tweak-tool, could you verify that you're unable to alter the window themes as well?
<Ian_Corne> works for me kjeldahl
<BrandonBolton> kjeldahl: When I opened it via terminal it gave me a list of errors.
<Ian_Corne> (gnome-tweak-tool:12776): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed
<Ian_Corne> these errors
<Ian_Corne> but it works
<Ian_Corne> and dbus errors
<Ian_Corne> AttributeError: ShellThemeTweak instance has no attribute '_shell'
<Ian_Corne> WARNING : Error detecting shell
<Ian_Corne> GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files
<Ian_Corne> but I can change the window theme
<kjeldahl> Ian_Corne: Did you try to change it and verify that they actually change? Also, is shell theme disabled (with an orange asterisk)?
<BrandonBolton> kjeldahl, Shell theme is disabled.
<kjeldahl> Ian_Corne: The title bar colour/visuals should typically change. Doesn't at my end (at least under the Gnome3 shell).
<Ian_Corne> yes, it visually changes kjeldahl
<Ian_Corne> I'm using unity
<kjeldahl> Ok, that may explain it then. Under Gnome3 it does not change anything, which is sad because those light gray window titles makes my eyes sore...
<kjeldahl> I get the same width assertions by the way.
<Lynoure> Can someone try if they can actually toggle tunables in powertop?
<Lynoure> I don't seem to be able to.
<Lynoure> ah, it was just the first one that did not toggle
<Saamm> I got really bad problem in oneiric...any screenshot or video I make is corrupted - http://i.imgur.com/kMfXb.png
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-03
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: did you md5 test the iso?
<bethebunny> I'm having trouble booting the install CD. The framebuffer window (with keyboard == human) appears fine, then the ubuntu loading screen is fragmented as though it is attempting to render the image to a different resolution than my monitor
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: did you md5 test the iso?
<bethebunny> I'll go do that, but I'm having the same problem with an old 10.04 build on the same machine.
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: why did you not test it before?
<bethebunny> ActionParsnip: It might be good practice, but I'm generally not in the habit of md5 testing my downloads >.>
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: you should, the data needs to be perfect
<bethebunny> ActionParsnip: Yes, the hash matches.
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: what video chip do you use?
<bethebunny> nVidia GT550TI
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: tried the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<bethebunny> ActionParsnip: It said something along the lines of "`1' is an invalid value for nouveau option `blacklist'", but then successfully booted without further graphical errors (well, it's not exactly full-featured, but I suspect the remaining problems are due to using a fallback graphics driver)
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: some chips don't like the nouveau driver.
<ActionParsnip> bethebunny: you should know basic stuff like that if you want to use pre-release, its not ready for the lay-user
<bethebunny> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry I tried dabbling in your deep and dark realm. I'll try growing out my neckbeard. Or maybe I should just switch back to gentoo.
<ActionParsnip> did the boot option help?
<vivid> bethebunny: nouveau is totally broken for me on that same GPU
<ActionParsnip> in updated version its not shabby
<vivid> i managed to install using the mini.iso and then manually installing nvidia-current and kubuntu-desktop via a base system
<vivid> its still broken as of yesterday, when i cleaned up this system
<vivid> so, dont be surprised when you get into a broken gui, be prepared to ctrl+alt+f1 and shut down lightdm
<vivid> and quickly, the perpetual loop of lightdm restarts is a pain
<vivid> bethebunny: and....i have a totally pimp neckbeard right now.  definitely helps getting through nouveau
<ActionParsnip> vivid: have you tried kdm instead?
<vivid> no need, default desktop installs lightdm and the aim is to get default working for the majority
<vivid> and lightdm works wonderfully
<ActionParsnip> vivid: from what you say, apparently not
<vivid> the problem is nouveau
<vivid> on GF114
<ActionParsnip> i see
<vivid> ActionParsnip: alternatively, we could argue that no vesa fallback is an issue as well
<lapion> is it possible to install quantal to a btrfs-oonly system ?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<lapion> cannot get it to install grub
<ActionParsnip> lapion: can you install it from liveCD?
<lapion> yes
<lapion> failt to install grub
<lapion> *fails
<ActionParsnip> isit a known bug?
<lapion> do not know am trying to install it again, this time will try to manually install grub before exiting install environment
<lapion> it gives me core.img unusually large error
<ActionParsnip> http://forums.funtoo.org/viewtopic.php?id=828
<lapion> I already found that one and was reading it.
<ActionParsnip> ha
<lapion> this only happens to systems whose hdd partition table is erased and recreated.
<lapion> maybe the default chs should be something like n n 96 or something..
<lapion> hmm no xz support in grub-mkimage
<lapion> hmm installing synaptics in the live environment seems to make the system totally useless
<lapion> has anyone tried to install synaptic in the live version ?
<smartboyhw> lapion: You mean live CD?
<lapion> yes
<lapion> the grub error is a partition related problem solved by "creating" a new partition table, or recrating the mbr
<lapion> hmm at least the not enough space error did nit repeat, but still no booting
<vega-> seems most of new stuff on 12.10 will be "under the hood" type of things?
<lapion> booting with a btrfs is not working it cannot find the files because when you mount the btrfs all files and folder of the fs reside in the folder "@" in stead of "."
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pfarrell> hi, there seems to be a bug in the slepc package in quantal. Where should I report it?
<smartboyhw> pfarell: Open a terminal and type ubuntu-bug slepc
<lapion> ubuntu cannot handle btrfs
<KM0201> i thought it was still pretty experimental
<thoong> you guys suffer from nouveau booting problems from kernel 3.4 - 3.5? is it confined to kernel  or distro specific? currently running ubuntu 12.04 and fedora 17.  new kernel updates in f17 is giving me grief. was wondering will future ubuntu suffer same fate?
<sandyd_away> bobweaver, http://i45.tinypic.com/14nub5.png
<sandyd_away> that is what it looks like
<bobweaver> loOking
<bobweaver> Oh ccsm unity arch nemesis . Not sure that I can help with that sorry sandyd_away  maybe others can
<sandyd_away> its alright, thanks for looking bobweaver
<bobweaver> sandyd_away,  what happens when you go to font settings and play with them
<sandyd_away> where?
<bobweaver> not sure that is a great question
<bobweaver> I thought that it was under gnome-control-panel but I can not seem to find
<sandyd_away> nvm - fixed the problem
<bobweaver> And font viewer is not seeeming to do anything but hang
<sandyd_away> ccsm doing funky stuff
<bobweaver> how did you fix it ? ccsm ?>
<sandyd_away> yup
<bobweaver> cool
<em> hi
<Bluefoxicy> Is 12.10 going to use 3.4 instead of 3.5.3 or 3.6?
<trism> Bluefoxicy: depends on what you are talking about, for nautilus, yes, for kernels, I think we are sticking with 3.5
<Bluefoxicy> kernel
<Bluefoxicy> heh that was ambiguous.
<trism> yeah too many similar version numbers this release
<hd1> hmph
<hd1> what happened to /usr/bin/X in quantal?
<trism> hd1: -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 10192 Aug 23 13:37 /usr/bin/X (seems to be there, what's the issue?)
<hd1> what package is it to be found in?
<trism> hd1: xserver-xorg
<hd1> thanks trism, for some reason that package wasn't installed :p
<cjohnston_> Is anyone else having a problem with ubuntu-panel-search using huge amounts of CPU? 99+%?
<trism> cjohnston: maybe bug 1041354 (though a recent libreoffice update should fix that)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041354 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "unity-panel-service uses ~100% CPU when libreoffice-gtk is installed and enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041354
<hd1> trism: ok, thanks
<cjohnston> trism: that sounds about right
<cjohnston> I'm updating right now, maybe ill get it
<cjohnston> thanks trism
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-04
<MCR1> Anyone able to run bzr qlog (from qbzr package) on Quantal ? Or Trimage Image Compressor (trimage package) ? I do not want to file bug reports if it is just me again ;)
<MCR1> Would be nice if somebody could try this ^^
<MCR1> sudo apt-get install trimage  && trimage
<MCR1> ^^ for example
<MCR1> I get a lot of those: Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<BluesKaj> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus ...kate is segfaulting again
<BluesKaj> well, now 12.10 with kde 4.9 with updates and upgrades as of today is becoming a bit shaky on my setup
<edgy> Hi, I started eclipse and it crashes or hangs  alot, any one has it installed to confirm this?
<edgy> I want someone to try help -> install software and see the hang I mean
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-05
<KurtKraut> I am using Quantal Quetzal since alpha 1 but in the past two weeks my aptitude full-upgrade shows no new packages, what is odd because I'm used to see package changes in a daily basis in alpha releases. Is that expected?
<Daekdroom> KurtKraut, not for two weeks.
<Daekdroom> The mirror you're using might be outdated.
<JontheEchidna> I've gotten 20 updates today
<Daekdroom> It happened to me.
<JontheEchidna> scratch that, 60
<Daekdroom> earlier in this version.
<KurtKraut> I've already changed to two mirrors and no new packages
<Daekdroom> Have you tried the main one?
<KurtKraut> Daekdroom, in fact no, you're right. It is a valid test.
<Darxus> Since I installed quantal in a new partition I haven't been able to get grub installed as I had it from my oneric partition.  I really can't figure out what's going wrong.  I'm booted to oneric, run update-grub, and grub-install /dev/sda, and... I'm not getting the stuff listed in grub when I reboot that I expect.
<Darxus> (More accurately, since I upgraded my precise partition to quantal.)
<trism> Darxus: what are you getting? maybe pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg from oneiric?
<Darxus> trism: I'm getting the list of kernel options I expect to see from quantal.
<Darxus> But... the grub version displayed is the one from oneric.
<trism> Darxus: for the default kernels or from the quantal kernels?
<trism> Darxus: err default = oneiric
<Darxus>  http://www.chaosreigns.com/tmp/grub.cfg  from oneric
<Darxus> trism: It's listing a bunch of quantal kernels and one oneric kernel.  Which is what I expect to see with grub installed from quantal.
<Darxus> Like oneric has a bunch of 3.0.x kernels, and quantal has a bunch of 3.5.x kernels or something.
<Darxus> How can I tell where grub loaded from, or where I should install grub to?
<Darxus> I've been doing /dev/sda, trying /dev/sdb out of desperation.  I also have /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd.
<trism> Darxus: the oneiric ones are there, they are just under previous kernels, and I see 3.5.0-11 plus a bunch of 3.2.0 from the precise upgrade I imagine
<Darxus> trism: Right, but that stuff isn't what I see when I reboot.
<trism> Darxus: oh what do you see?
<Darxus> I see mostly 3.5.x kernels.
<trism> Darxus: quantal first then oneiric at the end?
<trism> Darxus: ahh
<Darxus> No, one oneric at the top, then lots of quantal.
<Darxus> It looks like quantal successfully overwrote grub, and then every attempt I've made from oneric has not worked.
<trism> Darxus: if oneiric is at the top, then oneiric should be managing grub, since the quantal ones in grub.cfg are listed later from os-prober
<Darxus> Hmm, okay.
<trism> Darxus: but since about oneiric, it hides the extra kernels under "Previous Linux versions", so maybe you are just noticing that now since you reinstalled on oneiric?
<trism> Darxus: is oneiric an upgrade?
<Darxus> Could be.
<Darxus> The oneric partition... I've had for a while, upgraded through a few releases.
<Darxus> Trying another reboot...
<Darxus> trism: Hah, everything is working as expected now, thank you very much.
<Darxus> My actual problem was, my video card needs to be blacklisted for the gfxpayload thing, and I have no idea how I used to have that set up under oneric.  And I guess that got broken when I upgraded quantal.
<Darxus> But adding GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text to /etc/default/grub then updating and installing it worked, now that I expected the order of kernels I was actually seeing.
<trism> Darxus: excellent, glad it is working now. I usually install my testing partition using ubiquity -b; so it doesn't touch grub
<Darxus> Boot loaders have gotten so much more magical / complicated in the last... 17 years.  Damn.
<trism> indeed
<Darxus> I miss my completely hand written lilo config files :P
<h00k> lol lilo :(
<bjsnider> looking forward to the new nautilus: http://afaikblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/nautilus.png
<tsimpson> or you can use dolphin, and have the same features years ago
<IdleOne> heh
<bjsnider> yeah, but i'd also have all of the problems with kde to keep me company, and i don't have time for that crap
<peterrus> Hey, I still seem to have this issue in an updated version of quantal, could it be that this fix is not yet available in quantal for some reason? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/947723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947723 in linux (Ubuntu) "ASIX USB-Ethernet driver noticably slow, dropping packets and reporting RX errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<philinux> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi phil
<BluesKaj> philinux,
<smartboyhw> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<tbf> wow! quantal supports disk encryption out of the box with the desktop image?
<Pici> yep.
<tbf> yeah!
<tbf> \O/
<tbf> well done everyone
<thebishop> hey folks
<thebishop> i'm looking forward to trying Beta 1 tomorrow.  Can anyone talk about the current state of support for Synaptics clickpads and power consumption overall?
<peterrus> thebishop, my clickpad works almost as it should
<peterrus> I had to hack in some palmdetection though
<peterrus> and setting the 'disable touchpad while typing' checkbox does nothing, so I had to enable that through a synclient argument
<peterrus> power consumption depends on your hardware
<peterrus> tbf, do you mean root partition encryption? or just homefolder? because it does that for ages ;)
<peterrus> Hey, I still seem to have this issue in an updated version of quantal, could it be that this fix is not yet available in quantal for some reason? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/947723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947723 in linux (Ubuntu) "ASIX USB-Ethernet driver noticably slow, dropping packets and reporting RX errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<thebishop> peterrus, is click+drag improved?  On 12.04 I got things mostly working by specifying the right-click boundary using synclient.  but multitouch behaviors (click+drag, drop down boxes, etc) are still a little flakey.  it works but the cursor frequently gets confused
<peterrus> thebishop, yes, It seems (not 100% sure) this was fixed a few days ago or so
<peterrus> let me try ;)
<peterrus> thebishop, yes dragging is fixed, I when my finger reaches the boundary of the clickpad, I can now use another finger to continue dragiing
<peterrus> multitouch gestures work as wel
<peterrus> I can move a window with 3 fingers
<thebishop> for example: if i drag a window to the top of the screen, and don't let go, the cursor is often way above the window
<peterrus> and unmaximize it with a 4 finger pinch
<peterrus> thebishop, cant seem to reproduce that sorry
<thebishop> http://i.imgur.com/9CusK.jpg - the cursor was in "grab/drag" mode before I hit the print screen button
<thebishop> i can continue dragging the window, but the cursor is way above the window like that
<tbf> peterrus, root partition encryption
<peterrus> thebishop, I have never seen this to be honest
<thebishop> ah ok
<peterrus> so that might be a good sign ;)
<thebishop> heh
<thebishop> did you use 12.04 a lot?
<peterrus> tbf, oh nice!
<peterrus> thebishop, not on the desktop no ;)
<peterrus> thebishop, about the powerconsumption, I can run my zenbook for 4 hours at least, maybe 5
<peterrus> its not as optimal as on windows
<peterrus> but it's getting close
<thebishop> I get about 3:30 on my Envy 14, after I turn off the dedicated graphics (from the command line), and enable all the tunables in PowerTOP
<thebishop> it's using about 16W at that point
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how do I go about troubles with installing Quantal beta
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> the intaller doesn't work on a ibook G4
<silverarrow> there were issues with precise too, but a bit different
<kanliot> ah silverarrow you're here too
<kanliot> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046175 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression] Manual partitioner only creates primary partitions" [High,Fix released]
<kanliot> is that your bug?
<silverarrow> yeah, I thoug someone  might have an idea abou the live cd installer
<silverarrow> no, installer doesn''t even lauch
<kanliot> can you get to a console if the pc boots?
<silverarrow> I can try
<silverarrow> b43-phy0 error
<silverarrow> If i don't launch anyting, i get a terminal
<silverarrow> I am in terminal now kanliot?
<silverarrow> any ideas?
<kanliot> silverarrow, type ubuntu-bug ubiquity... see if it opens a web browser
<silverarrow> I cant, keyboad is wacked up
<jtaylor> how does one get the dash to default on the applications and not music?
<jtaylor> it changed with unity 6.4.0
<kanliot> silverarrow, just file a bug against ubiquity, and open up http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22623/testcases  < that page and type in the launchpad bug number
<kanliot> by "just file a bug" i mean use a working machine to type in a new bug with description and steps
<kanliot> make sure you mention it's quantal
<silverarrow> crap system for filing bugs
<silverarrow> !"#¤
<silverarrow> what does this mean ? Invalid bug list, bug numbers must be made of digits and separate by commas.
<kanliot> like 1992922
<silverarrow> how am I suppose to know wich bug number is next?
<silverarrow> j
<silverarrow> I like the auto launcher though
<silverarrow> I wish I could be wired
<silverarrow> I can do it tomorrow
<silverarrow> from the autolauncher
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-06
<silverarrow> hi
<cc11rocks> Will Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 1 have full support for unencrypted LVM partitioning in the Ubiquity installer?
<IBM1234> what is suppose to be new in 12.10?
<Debolaz> Webapp integration on the desktop among other things.
<IBM1234> I wonder if this will be the realese that will come out with ¨Ubuntu for Android¨
<IdleOne> it won't
<IBM1234> that is just great. Ive been waiting close to a year for this
<cc11rocks> Question from two hours ago : Will Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 1 have full support for unencrypted LVM partitioning in the Ubiquity installer?
<Daekdroom> My thumb drive is finally here.
<Daekdroom> Now I don't have to waste a DVD-R every time I want to reinstall Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<vega-> upgraded 12.04 -> 12.10: login only possible with gnome classic no effects, all others have graphic totally messed up.
<vega-> all windows open in upper left corner on top of each other, no alt-tab, no scroll bars ...
<vega-> nvidia card + nouveau driver
<vega-> not able to resize or move windows
<vega-> where did unity 2d go??
<vega-> this was the one that worked in 12.04
<Daekdroom> Unity-2D is gone.
<BluesKaj> vega-, that's odd , the nouveau driver is very capable of all effects . in the terminal , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , alt+f2 type jockey , and choose recommended driver
<BluesKaj> or alt+f2 type jockey , and choose recommended driver
<BluesKaj> vega-, the recommended driver is the same as nvidia-current . or it shoild be
<vega-> will try
<BluesKaj> vega-, either method you have to reboot , right after
<vega-> no "jockey" here ..
<vega-> nvidia-current is installed though
<BluesKaj> ok
<vega-> i don't remember having to specifically enable nvidia-current after installing it in the past..
<BluesKaj> I never know whether gnome/unity uses jockey from one release to another ,, kde does tho
<vega-> beta1 release notes says "jockey deprecated in favor of Driver component in software-properties" or something like that
<BluesKaj> vega-, not after insyalling , just areboot is needed
<BluesKaj> installing
<vega-> sigh
<vega-> well, nvidia is now installed  and there are "effects" ...
<vega-> try to resize a windows -> unity/compiz/whatever crashes and restarts
<vega-> try to resize a second time -> crash and does not restart
<vega-> now i just have a terminal window with no window manager or unity menu or anything...
<vega-> and nvidia-settings config doesn't seem to stick after boot, now unity menu is on wrong screen and layout if monitors is wrong
<vega-> i thought these things would have been taken care of in 2012 :/
<BluesKaj> vega-, are you on 12.10 ? if so these problems are to be expected
<vega-> sure i am, but some of these problems have been in many releases before..
<SpamapS> anybody have a MacBookAir 4,1 working w/ quantal? I can't seem to get the trackpad to work
<thebishop> woo! beta1 due today
<gotwig> where is ubuntu LTS or ubuntu backports IRC channel?
<xut> is Beta 1 out today?
<trism> xut: expected today but not out yet
<xut> trism, thanks
<thebishop> woah, the beta-1 folder is created
<thebishop> maybe the elves are uploading the iso now
<thebishop> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/quantal/
<ironhalik> thebishop: if you've got alpha-3 up to date, you've got a 99.9% percent beta-1 installation now
<Pici> thebishop: things are syncing, everythings not ready yet.
<thebishop> ironhalik, not expecting any bootloader changes?
<ironhalik> thebishop: Why would I?
<thebishop> ironhalik, because you love freedom and puppies?
<ironhalik> Well, I do
<ironhalik> but I dont see the connection ;>
<ironhalik> either way, I'm just saying that were in beta freeze, current installations are pretty much beta-1
<ironhalik> if no nasty nugs show up, that is
<ironhalik> bugs*
<smallfoot-> hiya
<smallfoot-> bug #894391 says mountall 2.40 is RELEASED, but in repo (archive.ubuntu.com), i only find 2.38
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894391 in consolekit (Ubuntu) "support $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894391
<smallfoot-> why?
<jtaylor> smallfoot-: it was released 51 minutes ago, it may not be on your mirror yet
<jtaylor> its still building on some arches
<smallfoot-> but im not fetching it from mirror
<jtaylor> are you using amd6$?
<jtaylor> 64
<smallfoot-> yes, amd64
<smallfoot-> http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal/main Translation-en_US
<smallfoot-> i get from there
<jtaylor> amd64 build only finished 6 minutes ago, be patient
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> then i want it 6 minutes ago
<smallfoot-> why isn't not on archive.ubuntu.com? and where is it now?
<jtaylor> on the build machines
<smallfoot-> i thought it get to archive.ubuntu.com first of all
<smallfoot-> oh
<jtaylor> they get uploaded when the main arches are done
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> where you saw the 6 mins build thing?
<jtaylor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/2.40
<smallfoot-> thanks
<smallfoot-> and when it gets pushed to repo?
<jtaylor> soon, if you're that impatient you can grab the source and build it yourself
<jtaylor> the amd64 source is available: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/2.40/+build/3767839
<jtaylor> binary I mean
<smallfoot-> when its compiled for all architectures?
<smallfoot-> it says its uploading armel
<smallfoot-> and powerpc still needs building =/
<jtaylor> powerpc shouldn't delay publishing
<smallfoot-> oh
<jtaylor> its sometimes days behind :)
<smallfoot-> what delays publishing, is it all other arches?
<smallfoot-> now all except powerpc have been built
<jtaylor> then there is still some publishing cronjob
<jtaylor> I think it runs every 30 minutes
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> and now its 32
<smallfoot-> so it probably runs in 28 mins
<ironhalik> how can I install photo lens? :>
<ironhalik> I seem to be missing it
<jtaylor> smallfoot-: the debs are there now
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/mountall still says 2.38
<yofel> packages.ubuntu.com isn't particualry fast at updating
<jtaylor> on launchpad, the archive mirrors likely have more delay
<smallfoot-> if i download .deb from launchpad then install that, when 2.41 hits repo, it will know to update, or it thinks its from a different source?
<jtaylor> it will update
<smallfoot-> sweet
<smallfoot-> guess i need restart for it to be effective
<yofel> mountall only runs on boot, so yes
<smallfoot-> oh thanks
<smallfoot-> ill do that
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> maybe its buggy
<smallfoot-> ii  mountall       2.40         amd64        filesystem mounting tool
<smallfoot-> echo $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<smallfoot-> nothing
<smallfoot-> 2.40 was supposed to fix it, but it didnt
<jtaylor> aren't all XDG_ variables unset by default?
<smallfoot-> i dont know
<yofel> well, 2.40 edits mountall's src/fstab, so the mountall should still be there
<yofel> *mountpoint
<jtaylor> smallfoot-: is /run/user there?
<smallfoot-> yes
<smallfoot-> i asked package maintainer vorlon
<smallfoot-> vorlon> yes, this is groundwork; a separate package upload is needed to get XDG_RUNTIME_DIR exported.
<yofel> oh, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, that needs consolekit too
<yofel> why would that be set to anything though
<yofel> ?
 * yofel goes reading the bug
<jtaylor> not much in there :)
<smallfoot-> yofel, weston (which is reference wayland thingymabob) needs XDG_RUNTIME_DIR to run
<yofel> "If $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set applications should fall back to a replacement directory with similar capabilities and print a warning message. "
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> (from the spec)
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> yofel, url to that part of the spec?
<jtaylor> I'm guessing /run/user is that fallback
<yofel> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<yofel> paragraph right above of "referencing this..."
<smallfoot-> oh
<jtaylor> setting from boot XDG_* seems unusual
<yofel> IMO weston should be fixed to use somthing that works instead of outright failing
<smallfoot-> ya
<yofel> maybe they just want to get it to work now and fix it later. Only problem is that stuff like that is then usually forgotten
<yofel> hm wait
<yofel> hardcoding /run/user at boot time would be a violation of "The lifetime of the directory MUST be bound to the user being logged in. It MUST be created when the user first logs in and if the user fully logs out the directory MUST be removed."...
<yofel> or they'll make it /run/user/$USER
<jtaylor> probably that
<yofel> which would be fine
<jtaylor> like the per user mounts
<yofel> yeah
<htorque> have you guys taken part in the call for gconf-less unity testing? i haven't found a way back to a working unity since back then.
<thebishop> is anyone here working/using wayland?
<smallfoot-> i got it installed
<smallfoot-> but it only work under x for me
<smallfoot-> not under drm
<smallfoot-> because gtk isn't compiled with --enable-wayland backend
<smallfoot-> and open source nvidia driver doesn't have xwayland merged yet
<jakubo> hi, is there any solution to a jumping mouse on 32 bit kernel while using touchpad?
<wilee-nilee> jakubo, you might try touchpad-indicator it has a little more control it is in a PPA, not sure if supported in 12.10 though, or look at the mouse control.
<jakubo> any clue where it might come from?
<wilee-nilee> I don't see a 12.10 version you are running this release right?
<kenneth2> I'm trying to install haskell-platform and getting the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kenneth2>  haskell-platform : Depends: ghc (< 7.4.1+) but 7.4.2-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kenneth2> I'm on 12.10, how to I fix this?
<jakubo> wilee-nilee: yes. the whole system is hardly accessible, i need to switch to a Console (Ctrl+Alt+Fx) and back to get rid of it... for a couple of seconds...
<jakubo> it usually locks th mouse at some stage so i cannot click or unclick..
<wilee-nilee> jakubo, Not sure really, sorry.
<smallfoot-> yay new drm, radeon, nouvea just hit ubuntu repo :p
<Bluefoxicy> wtf
<Daekdroom> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Bluefoxicy> that was English I think.  Or some kind of English-derived colloquiolism
<Bluefoxicy> in any case why doesn't update-manager -d work
<tsimpson> because one uses do-release-upgrade
<Bluefoxicy> That's new.
<Bluefoxicy> I jumped to 12.10 2 months early with update-manager
<Bluefoxicy> do-release-upgrade doesn't do anything either.
<Daekdroom> You have to set it to show you upgrades for all normal ubuntu releases, not only LTS'
<tsimpson> if you're running 12.10, then what do you expect to upgrade to?
<Bluefoxicy> 12.04 rather
<tsimpson> just update packages as normal
<Bluefoxicy> trying to get to 12.10
<Bluefoxicy> Daekdroom:  why is that set
<Bluefoxicy> it wasn't set before.
<Daekdroom> Bluefoxicy, run 'software-properties-gtk' and check the upgrade tab
<Daekdroom> 12.04 is a LTS release.
<Bluefoxicy> Yes I saw that, fixed it
<Bluefoxicy> when you upgrade to LTS, does it automatically set it to only upgrade to LTS?
<Daekdroom> No idea.
<Bluefoxicy> because I'm pretty sure it wasn't like that before.  I went through 2 release upgrades
<Bluefoxicy> anyway fixed.  I think.
<Bluefoxicy> 12.10 isn't currently expected to be broken right?  Like when I beta'd Hoary from Warty there was a 98% chance of X breaking immediately and not being fixed for 2-3 weeks.  This was well known.
<Bluefoxicy> I mean there's "beta, could break" and there's "beta, is currently broken, WILL break"
<ironhalik> It's not broken.
<Bluefoxicy> k
<Bluefoxicy> so if it breaks that's distinctly odd and I should probably file bugs.
<ironhalik> At least on my two PCs.
<Bluefoxicy> yeah no this was like, broken everywhere, it was pretty much known if you were on beta you didn't have X :P
<ironhalik> I think the development process has much improved since those days
<Daekdroom> How could they possibly test the system if X didn't work most of the time? :P
<ironhalik> There are some nasty bugs sometimes
<ironhalik> in 12.04 beta, I removed half of my system once
<ironhalik> with dist-upgrade
<ironhalik> sure it was my fault, but still
<Bluefoxicy> heh
<Bluefoxicy> hmm.
<Bluefoxicy> I can't update.  Something breaks.
<Bluefoxicy> It tells me it can't resolve dependencies.
 * Bluefoxicy drops the Wine 1.5 ppa, bitcoin ppa
<Bluefoxicy> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/309106_10152097657700173_961319437_n.jpg Ubuntu+3:  Secret Squirrel?
<Bluefoxicy> also is Quetzal aztec?
<Bluefoxicy> Like Quezalcotl?
<Daekdroom> I remember I had issues before upgrading to 12.10 because Ubuntu wasn't able to revert the xorg-edgers PPA
<Daekdroom> It took me about an hour to do it myself using Synaptic.
<Bluefoxicy> oh
<Bluefoxicy> I just like.  Reverted some versions and removed some crap.
<Bluefoxicy> it took about 45 seconds?
<Daekdroom> Lucky you :(
<Bluefoxicy> On the other hand, I do wear a watch to work that costs more than my monthly mortgage payment.
<Daekdroom> It took me quite awhile to think of removing multiarch
<Bluefoxicy> (that's how I learned to read an analog clock)
<Bluefoxicy> yeah I'm a purist
<Bluefoxicy> if it didn't come from the official repos, it probably doesn't belong here, so I'll downgrade it to official and figure that'll fix it.
<Bluefoxicy> I also think Bastille's habit of chmod'ing mount and ping is silly; like C over C++; use a reel lawn mower; and prefer my women without unknown and possibly illegal chemicals in them, as well without modifications (holes poked, metal bits added, skin coloration altered by injection of dyes, etc).
 * Bluefoxicy ultrapurist.
<Bluefoxicy> https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/index.php?id=33 <-- watch | lawn mower --> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045VL1OO/
<Bluefoxicy> and ... I'm done.
<C-S-B> Hello guys, any reason I am getting 'unity is marked for removal ...but is on blacklist' when trying to upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04?
<Belial`> anyone using bumblebee having issues?
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-07
<ryaxnb> has ubuntu officially gone to dvd?
<ryaxnb> the new release is 800MB
<natman> anyone been using telepathy in kubuntu12.10? hows it looking? how does it compare to kopete?
<ryaxnb> i personally would recommend a 2GB image file size.
<KRomeleoN> hey yall
<arand> ryaxnb: over-sizing is an expected bug in alpha/beta afaik, I'm not sure if the maxsize was raised though, since it used to be the case that the oversizedness was pointed out on the cdimage page.
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal. | Beta1 Released http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<ryaxnb> eh, 800MB is a lot of oversize
<ryaxnb> it's worth noting if you switch to MODE1 you can fit 800MB on a CD
<ryaxnb> (no error correction)
<ryaxnb> most CDs can technically hold 800MB, if need be... ;)
<ryaxnb> whether or not burning programs are adept at fitting 800MB on them is another matter
<ryaxnb> anyway, on ebay, the prices for direct from china 100pk of CDs & DVDs are identical nowadays
<ryaxnb> CDs are old things
<ryaxnb> same with DVDRW 25pk vs CDRW 25pk
<trism> ryaxnb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Ubuntu (first sentence)
<mike_sun> hi, I update my ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and there is no dash preview
<mike_sun> when I click if the right button, the file is open, not show any preview
<mike_sun> any idea?
<mike_sun> hi, I have to enable dash preview on ubuntu 12.10 beta 1? because right click don't show any preview, just open the file
<vega-> takes 3-4 sec for alt-tab to display the menu, blazingly fast ...
<vega-> with 2 year old laptop, nvidia quadro nvs 160m and nvidia binary drivers
<vega-> same with the thingie that opens from Windows key
<vega-> also winkey-s and winkey-w functionality is dead slow, any way to improve this?
<gnomefreak> why7 cant stuff be easy at 3am
<smartboyhw> gnomefreak: !?
<gnomefreak> i cant even send emails right. i need a smoke, brb
<digidot> Are there plans for Ubuntu (Unity) to move from Compiz to Mutter?
<digidot> Are there plans for Ubuntu (Unity) to move from Compiz to Mutter?
<smartboyhw> Hey don't double post:)
<smartboyhw> Isn't it moving to metacity!?!?
<rochabk> hello everyone
<rochabk> is ubuntu 12.10 beta 1 very unstable?
<smartboyhw> Hello rochabk
<smartboyhw> rochabk: It should NOT bd
<smartboyhw> *be
<smartboyhw> Since it has already been tested
<digidot> smartboyhw: Sorry copy/paste mistake..
<smartboyhw> digidot: NP :)
<rochabk> what are the common issues i might face
<rochabk> yes NP:)
<smartboyhw> rochabk: Well maybe you will get some bugs in certain apps
<smartboyhw> Or crashes
<rochabk> oH
<smartboyhw> But at least you can USE it
<rochabk> after  I upgrade to beta 1 should I reinstall the older apps again
<smartboyhw> rochabk: You mean from like 12.04?
<smartboyhw> No!
<rochabk> yes
<smartboyhw> Oh alright you don't need to
<rochabk> wow
<rochabk> thats reliefing
<smartboyhw> LOL it upgrades FOR you
<rochabk> oh that really good
<smartboyhw> Yeah!
<smartboyhw> But then after upgrade
<smartboyhw> remember to do a "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rochabk> okes
<smartboyhw> okes
<Ejdesgaard> how can it be that eclipse-3.8-rc4 is in 12.10 software-center and not eclipse-4.2 ?
<rochabk> Ejdesgaard: I think ubuntu keep certain build in their software database
<rochabk> at the time of their release
<Ejdesgaard> rochabk, I can't find any 3.8 release on eclipse.org... http://wiki.eclipse.org/Simultaneous_Release
<rochabk> Ejdesgaard: I find the answers here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11322349/eclipse-3-8-where-is-the-download-site
<Ejdesgaard> that explains it :)
<pwuertz> Hi, I just upgraded to 12.10 and I cannot find the option for a compact view of the contact list anymore.. is it gone?
<rochabk> pwuertz: can you explain more?
<pwuertz> rochabk: yea.. I just joined the irc channel for epiphany
<pwuertz> rochabk: seems they removed the compact layout for the chat contact list
<rochabk> oH in epiphany
<pwuertz> rochabk: ahh sorry.. empathy
<rochabk> Ohmy I had not used Empathy
<Ejdesgaard> I read "Switch off" as pulling the power cord... which is kindof misleading, when I want to shut down the computer
<mortal> do you have sound problems on quantal? latest packages installed and both my eee pc and thinkpad laptops don't produce any sound
<mortal> they both have intel audio
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1047299 posted this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047299 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio does not use audio hardware, has only pseudo output [quantal]" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> mortal, install pavucontrol i, it's the GUI part of pulse , and gives control over your inputs and out puts , also which audio chip does alsamixer show ?
<BluesKaj> puse is a soundserver that needs alsa to operate
<BluesKaj> pulse
<Bluefoxicy> hah
<Bluefoxicy> I've upgraded but haven't yet rebooted and I restarted gnome-shell o.o
<smartboyhw> Oh yeah? Reboot please
<Guest3894> Has any one managed to install with disk encryption? When I tick the disk encryption box in the installer, I can't get past the next screen titled "Choose a security key". There are no dialog boxes to enter a key, and the Next button is not accessible.
<ActionParsnip> not used i, too many headaches
<ActionParsnip> *it
<BluesKaj> dunno whythe devs insist on imposing lightdm on us , they could at least wait til it;s stable ...kdm works fine
<ActionParsnip> its not imposed at all
<ActionParsnip> its just installed by default
<ActionParsnip> you can use kdm if yuo want
<ActionParsnip> !info kdm quantal
<ubottu> kdm (source: kde-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 907 kB, installed size 2690 kB
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its just like any other app, if you don't like it, use something else
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I hate firefox, its been the default browser forever, I always remove it and install something I prefer
<BluesKaj> I am using kdm ..but lightdm shouldn't be default 'til it's stable
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: seems stable here, never had an issue
<BluesKaj> you can't can't remove it only disable
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/16560/desktop-o-kubuntu-lightdm/ has some discussion around that from the last UDS
<ActionParsnip> for the sake of 2Mb, i'm sure we'll live
<BluesKaj> default is an imposition , when i doesn't work :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: firefox doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> thunderbird...really?
<ActionParsnip> gedit is dog slow
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: want me to continue?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: lightdm is a dep of ubuntu-desktop you could report a bug to make it optional and then the user can install the DM of their choice
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I'm on the single sighn in merry-go-round , Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.
<tsimpson> I'll just pastebin it for you :)
<BluesKaj> so nm , today is not starting out well :P
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190841/
<jbicha> BluesKaj: you could ask for kdm to be an alternate dependency, lightdm is getting a lot more development these days & is a good choice for *buntu distros
<BluesKaj> jbicha, it was working until the last update/upgrade ...suppose i should have mentioned that , suddenly broke ..again , guess I should be grateful that kdm still works :)
<Guest3894> If i turn on disk encryption, what does it do when I "encrypt my home folder" during the initial user creation with the installer?
<ironhalik> the encypt my home folder options creates an encrypted container in which your home folder resides
<ironhalik> all your private data is encrypted and is accessible on login
<ironhalik> but directories like /opt /etc in plain text
<ironhalik> its a decent solution - almost no performance hit while nice security
<ikonia> Guest3894: do you have secret data - and I do mean secret ?
<ironhalik> like, lets say,  one million apple UDIDs :>
<ikonia> Guest3894: unless you have genuine sensitive data that pure permission control is not enough, don't use it, it's a managment overhead you do not need
<ikonia> Guest3894: (you are of course welcome to ignore that advice)
<ironhalik> ikonia: well, on a laptop that can be easily stolen, browser cookies can be enough of a sensitive data
<ironhalik> and home folder encryption is pretty much transparent
<BluesKaj> my apologies , ActionParsnip , tsimpson , jbicha , lightdm works again after another reboot ,,,odd that it didn't load on reboot after the large upgrade the first time
<ikonia> I'm sorry, cookies are not sensitive data, they are of little concern
<ikonia> but if you feel the need - do it.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: good ol windows method :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: don't sweat it btw it's all gooooood
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, double reboots :)
<Guest3894> ikonia and ironhalik does a default ubuntu partition scheme have a separate partition for /home? because otherwise /home is already encrypted when i chose to encrypt the disk
<ActionParsnip> Guest3894: default partitioning is one single partition for / and one for swap
<Guest3894> ActionParsnip: right, so asking me if i want to encrypt my user dir is redundant after i have encrypted the partition
<ironhalik> true
<Guest3894> i suppose if you want each of your users to have an encrypted home dir that would be something...
<Guest3894> also the install just finished and whatever it did grub can't find it lol
<user_> can i have more than 4 workspaces in Unity ?
<trism> user_: yes, you can configure them in ccsm on the general tab
<brot> soo, am i currently the only one who has problems installing a new version of linux-image?
<brot> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<brot>  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.5.0-14-generic but it is not installable
<trism> brot: -14 is still in proposed, and stuck in the NEW queue, so linux-meta (linux-image-generic) is ready but not linux (linux-image-3.5.0-14-generic)
<IdleOne> in other words, just wait a little while and it will be there soon
<IdleOne> soon ~= 1 minute up to 1 year
<trism> *nods*
<brot> mmh, i wonder when i started to use the proposed thingys
<brot> i thought those get disabled while starting the 12.04 -> 12.10 upgrade
<IdleOne> brot: you aren't using the proposed repo, before a package gets put into the repositories it goes into a "proposed" queue waiting to be approved.
<IdleOne> these types of dependency issues are common during the dev cycle and usually resolve themselves fairly quickly
<brot> disabled proposed repo, everything works like it should
<brot> thanks :)
<IdleOne> lol, ok.
<brot> ( i needed to resolve that as i did some housekeeping and deleted every linux-image <3.5 :)
<marcappuccino> Does anyone know whether the new window minimize and unminimize animations in Quantal beta 1 will be permenant?
<ChaosEngine> greetings
<ChaosEngine> Got funny issue under VirtualBox and U12.10 as a guest
<ChaosEngine> Fres install finishes with empty deskltop and some error popped-out
<ChaosEngine> no compiz, no window, nuthing
<ChaosEngine> Updatre-SoftwareCenter crashed with DBusException in _new__();......
<ChaosEngine> and I can only start reboot-looop-to-the same error
<ChaosEngine> ok, scratch all that before taht came from me, everything worx
<ChaosEngine> I'v got some earlier borked CD which had this problem, and in bet i'ts obviously fixed.
<ChaosEngine> Sorry 4 the inconvinience ;->
<Morgawr> hello everyone.. I'm trying to run the new ubuntu beta (12.10) on a kvm virtual machine just to see how it goes.. however when I go installing it it says that it fails on the step "Select and Install Software" after asking me what type of updates I want to use (automatic, manual, etc etc)
<Morgawr> is this a known issue?
<taowa> After Quetzal what is the codename
<Daekdroom> taowa, it has not been decided yet
<taowa> OK
<Flumpy> Why did the most recent upgrade install gdm?
<ChogyDan> aptitude why gdm
<jbicha> Flumpy: because gnome-shell won't run if you don't have gdm installed
<Flumpy> jbicha: Huh. Is that new? I haven't needed it before.
<jbicha> the need for gdm is new, yes
<Flumpy> Oh, okay, thanks.
<jbicha> it might be possible to split libgdm into a separate package
<Flumpy> I'm not going to try to force it, I was just curious.
<jbicha> but if you want the lock screen to actually lock, you'll currently need to not only have gdm installed but have it as default
<jbicha> yeah, it looks like Fedora is fine with only depending on the gdm library, I'll look into that
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-08
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Noticed a little bug. in nautilus file manager, select a file and 'cut'   go to another location and select paste.. it works. but the paste menu item is actually 'greyed' out as if its not supposed to be selectable.
<trism> dr_willis: bug 973491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<dr_willis> Hmm.. seems almost like the 6th menu item on the context menu is always greyed out.  then theres some  other items i seem to be noticeing this with also
<dr_willis> like 'rename ....'
<dr_willis> theres some 'organize by name..' item that seems totally out of place also.. ;)    - sure to be fixed soon i imagine.
<trism> dr_willis: supposed to be fixed in gtk but I don't think it is in quantal yet
<dr_willis> file manager progress. :) 3 steps forward 2 back .... oh wait.. thats computer/gui/everything progress
<dr_willis> Now to figure out why vlc cant seem to play these videos that mplayer can.
<dr_willis> also noticed somthing odd with ntfs-3g, it can aparently make files with names on a NTFS partiion that have characters in the names that windows does NOT like. :) when dual booted to windows, the videos wouldent even play, or let me rename, or move them.
<dr_willis> seemed there was a : in the names in some cases, other times in think there was a , (i should of jotted down the names)
<DracoDanLRPC> is 3.5.0-11 the latest kernel?
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: -13 is the latest, with -14 in proposed
<DracoDanLRPC> ugh, so my fucking build still wont auto-update to the latest kernel
<DracoDanLRPC> whats the command again to fix the weirdo grub for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Please mind the language
<DracoDanLRPC> oh, I don't mind at all
<IdleOne> well, I do. Please don't swear in any Ubuntu channels
<DracoDanLRPC> well I swear....
<DracoDanLRPC> :-)
<DracoDanLRPC> that was supposed to come across as having a particular southern draw, not just stating that "I do indeed swear"
<DracoDanLRPC> dang I've turned into a lightweight, one captain and coke and I'm working on my Linux box, cussin in IRC, and talking to myself, it's just like the good ol days!
 * DracoDanLRPC points out that he said dang instead of damn
<DracoDanLRPC> so.... I ran "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" and the result is kernel 3.5.0-11, could someone please help me?
<Daekdroom> DracoDanLRPC, have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade instead?
<DracoDanLRPC> nope!
 * DracoDanLRPC wants yum
<DracoDanLRPC> one sec, coming back up....
<DracoDanLRPC> what's the logical difference?
<DracoDanLRPC> also, thanks, that fixed it!
<Daekdroom> dist-upgrade is able to remove/install new packages in order to solve dependency issues.
<Daekdroom> A kernel upgrade is pulled in as a dependency change for a metapackage ('linux', I think, in this case)
<DracoDanLRPC> strange approach...
<DracoDanLRPC> thanks again
<Daekdroom> Not really a strange approach. It allows users to keep multiple kernel versions installed (in case an update breaks something)
<DracoDanLRPC> yum install kernel-<version>-*
<DracoDanLRPC> problem? just choose the old kernel from grub
<Daekdroom> But that's exactly how it works in Ubuntu.
<DracoDanLRPC> no problem? just remove the old kernel
<DracoDanLRPC> oh, the command is the only thing I'm complaining about, it doesn't clearly descibe what is being done IMO
<DracoDanLRPC> or maybe I'm just too set in my ways, lol
<Daekdroom> Also, update-manager offers to install the kernel update packages by default, so...
<DracoDanLRPC> THAT is the command I was trying to remember earlier!
<Daekdroom> It is available through the system menu at top right of your screen..
<DracoDanLRPC> lol
<DracoDanLRPC> top right?  that's all black
<Daekdroom> or it used to be, idk
<DracoDanLRPC> just like the bootom right...
<Daekdroom> don't you see the "power cog" at top right?
<DracoDanLRPC> or anywhere that there isn't text :-P
<DracoDanLRPC> sorry, trying to be funny here, I don't use a GUI, it's a server
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<DracoDanLRPC> heh
<Daekdroom> Well, update-manager is a GUI, so it's for no use in a server.
<DracoDanLRPC> yeah
<DracoDanLRPC> there was another CLI update utility though...
<Daekdroom> aptitude?
<DracoDanLRPC> not sure, apt-get works well enoguh knowing the dist-upgrade options.
<DracoDanLRPC> moving on, do you or anyone else have any experience with targetcli?
<DracoDanLRPC> I was hoping the updates would fix the issue I'm having, but it doesnt...
<DracoDanLRPC> GOOGLE FOR THE SAVE!
<DracoDanLRPC> the instructions for this stuff sucks... bad
<em> good evening
<md_5> Any ideas on window titles being too big? http://screencloud.net/v/7taz I reckon its fontconfig or something
<trism> md_5: maybe configure the window title font in myunity/gnome-tweak-tool?
<md_5> o.O myuntity crashes on start now
 * md_5 installs gone tweak
<md_5> trism according to this my window title font is cantarell bold or something
<md_5> Changed it to Ubuntu 11pt and now it looks normal :D
<md_5> thanks trijntje
<md_5> *trism
<Daekdroom> The default is Ubuntu Bold
<md_5> Daekdroom 11pt?
<Daekdroom> Yep
<md_5> yeah that works too
<md_5> How do dynamic workspaces work?
<jbicha> md_5: dynamic workspaces is a GNOME Shell feature, it doesn't do anything in Unity
<md_5> okey
<wxl> hey anyone here having trouble with add-apt-repository??
<md_5> wxl no
<wilee-nilee> wxl, Have you tried another server by changing it in software sources?
<wxl> md_5: yeah i got some weird erorr when trying to do it with ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily
<wxl> something about a module missing
<wxl> if your'e specifying a particular ppa, doesn't it specify the server, wilee-nilee ?
<wilee-nilee> wxl, can you pasetbin the apt-get command and all the text?
<wxl> i knew you were going to ask that  :)
<wxl> one sec
<wilee-nilee> wxl, Ah I see add repository, you are right but the paste bin should give us the info we need.
<wxl> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192019/
<wilee-nilee> wxl, looks correct what distro and release are you running?
<wxl> that looks correct? O_O never did that before. lubuntu 12.10
<wxl> like it doesn't try to add the gpg for example
<wxl> if i knew how to register it, i'd just do it and add to sources.list manually
<wxl> but sadly, there's a little magic to that script XD
<wilee-nilee> wxl, you can put the ppa in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   the save the key in home and add it in software sources. Not sure of that error though I could post my /usr/bin/add-apt-repository file for you to compare.
<wilee-nilee> then*
<wxl> wilee-nilee: there's no command line tool to register to the gpg key besides add-apt-repository, right? in any case, i'd love to see your version of the script
<wilee-nilee> wxl, you just save the key in home or you can and add it to the list is software sources, I'm sure there is a command I forget where they are all stored, it is just a a ppa though
<wilee-nilee> or=and
<wxl> works for me, wilee-nilee. you got a pastebin for me? what version of python-software-properties do you have? that seems to be the package the script is in
<wilee-nilee> wxl, since you are see an error related to this file it might help to compare, maybe. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192027/
<h00k> woah buddy. rsyslogd is going nuts.
<wilee-nilee> wxl, mine is just a stock precise
<h00k> gave me a nice 2.3gb file, chewing up my CPU :(
<wxl> well that's no +1 XD
<wilee-nilee> that is just my /usr/bin/add-apt-repository file
<Adie_> :x
<IdleOne> Adie_: from that screen shot you posted it looks like your graphics drivers are not installed
<Adie_>  sure! It told me it was going to run in low display mode, or w/e
<Adie_> though...
<Adie_> in the middle of my update while I was still in 12.04, it broke like this
<Adie_> and the restarted like this ^_^
<Adie_> after the updates were complete
<IdleOne> ok. can you try alt-F2 and type gksudo jockey-gtk
<IdleOne> *in the little box IF it appears
<Adie_> alt+f2 doesn't do anything, nor does ctrl+shift+f1
<Adie_> perhaps because I can not leave focus from chrome?
<IdleOne> ctrl-alt-f1
<IdleOne> not shift
<Adie_> that doens't do anything either
<IdleOne> ok, reboot and at the login screen click on the gear icon and select Unity 2D
<Adie_> okay, I will give that a try ^_^
<IdleOne> that should give you a working desktop
<Adie_> be back ^_^
<IdleOne> then you can come back to this channel and maybe someone can help sort out the drivers issue
<Adie> okay!
<IdleOne> Got a working desktop now?
<Adie> I didn't have an option for unity 2d, but I am in on gnome classic
<Adie> ima try to install my drivers from AMD and see if that works =]
<cebor> hi how can i upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 ? update-manager -d has no effect
<BluesKaj> Hey All
<penguin42> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi penguin42
 * MCR1 is removing Kernel 3.6-RC4 again, because it still breaks SSL completely
<MCR1> :-/
 * MCR1 now suddenly remembers why he already removed 3.6-RC1 from Quantal
 * MCR1 is back on 3.5 again and feeling better now
 * bekks uses 3.6 rc4 :P
 * MCR1 notes down: DO NOT USE KERNEL RELEASE CANDIDATES ANYMORE
<MCR1> :P
 * ikonia notes down please stop using /me commands
<MCR1> hehe
 * jokerdino pokes the room.
<jokerdino> LO lost menu everywhere other than Unity.
<penguin42> I can give that a go in a few minutes, just doing a few kernel bug reboots
<jokerdino> good luck :)
<penguin42> when you say 'everywhere other than Unity' you mean it works under Unity but not under other stuff ?
<jokerdino> yes.. that
<jokerdino> probably i phrased it wrong.
<penguin42> what other stuff?
<jokerdino> it doesn't work in xfce, lxdm and gnome-shell
<jokerdino> haven't tested the rest of the zillion DE.
<penguin42> ok, I run KDE so I'll give it a go in a reboot or two
<jokerdino> cool thanks.
 * penguin42 waits for the latest packages to download
 * Daekdroom remembers he hasn't checked for updates yet today
<jokerdino> bug #1044657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044657 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression] Missing LO menus when not run in Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044657
<penguin42> jokerdino: Yeh get that
<jokerdino> penguin42: you get the menu?
<penguin42> jokerdino: No, I don't get the menu
<jokerdino> good. the bug report above ^^
<Bluefoxicy> heh can't log in from lightdm
<Bluefoxicy> switched to gdm, which works.
<penguin42> Bluefoxicy: What do your lightdm logs say?
<jokerdino> i switched to gdm too, but not for the same reason
<Bluefoxicy> penguin42:  nothing interesting
<Bluefoxicy> it hangs is all
<penguin42> Bluefoxicy: It might be time to admit lightdm just doesn't like you
<Bluefoxicy> heh
<Bluefoxicy> GDM is cool, the current lightdm theme is cleaner looking though (you could do the same in gdm...) and it looks like it has more features (at least, it looks like I can use network manager from inside it, didn't spot that in gdm)
<jokerdino> Bluefoxicy: you can connect to networks from unity-greeter
<jokerdino> and yeah, i seem to not dislike gdm for some reason
<Bluefoxicy> jesus
<Bluefoxicy> whatever's going on in gnome shell needs to stop
<Bluefoxicy> when the screen locks it shows the time, and you have to click and drag it up to get to the log-in screen
<penguin42> sounds like a tablet/phone style unlock
<penguin42> because that is of course the only type of computers anyone uses any more
<MonkeyDust> working with chroot for the first time - want to try and install quantal in it - where and how do i find a mirror?
<penguin42> MonkeyDust: http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/GB.txt for example
<jbicha> Bluefoxicy: you can also just press Esc to unlock
<jtaylor> MonkeyDust: just do pbuilder-dist quantal amd64 create
<Bluefoxicy> jbicha:  is this also how unity works?
<Bluefoxicy> I can't tell what part's from the display manager, the screen saver, and the windowing system
<jbicha> Bluefoxicy: no
<jbicha> just moving the mouse is enough to quit the "screensaver" thing on Unity
<jbicha> things are a bit tangled in GNOME Shell; Shell actually provides the login & lock screen (unless you run GDM in Fallback mode which looks like GDM 3.0)
<jbicha> in Unity things are a little more separated, unity-greeter is the frontend for lightdm which handles login, gnome-screensaver does the locking although unity-greeter may handle that in the future too
<Bluefoxicy> ok, why do I have gdm?
<Bluefoxicy> it looks like it got installed when I upgraded to 12.10
<Daekdroom> gdm is now a dependency for gnome shell
<Bluefoxicy> ah
<Bluefoxicy> Lightdm seems to just hang when I log into gnome-shell
<Bluefoxicy> I assume this is related?
<jbicha> could you pastebin your .xsession-errors ?
<jbicha> lightdm should be able to log in to gnome-shell but maybe we're missing a dependency or something
<Bluefoxicy> .xsession-errors goes back to last night apparently and this stuff happened this morning.
<Bluefoxicy> anyway going to get a roof inspected
<dmatt> I updated to beta 1 with fglrx on, now X does not work, how do I get back to open driver from CLI?
<penguin42> dmatt: You should be able to with jockey-text
<penguin42> dmatt: Something like jockey-text -l to see what you have and maybe jockey-text -d name  to disable it ?
<alex_mayorga> Twitter is gone from "Settings" > "Online Accounts" =( What gives?
<dmatt> penguin42: thanks, I'm just testing it in 12.04 and it says ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<penguin42> dmatt: Hmm don't know what that is
<dmatt> I'm on Kubuntu, maybe something is missing?
<alex_mayorga> Never mind, I went back to "All Settings" then back into "Online Accounts" and is there, strange
<penguin42> dmatt: Hmm, I get that on kde as well - that needs reporting, however it still lists that kmod:fglrx is available
<dmatt> penguin42: I was googling it too and it doesn't seem to be fatal error
<dmatt> however, no man pages so what should be the command exactlt? jockey-text -d fglrx
<dmatt> exactly
<penguin42> dmatt: I'd expect jockey-text -l to list the installed drivers, e.g. kmod:fglrx and then jockey-text -d kmod:fglrx
<dmatt> mine says xorg:fglrx
<penguin42> dmatt: Mine isn't installed and this is on quantal
<dmatt> anyway, I'm going to test it right now (reboot, as it is testing partition on the notebook I write from)
<dmatt> thank you very much for help penguin42
<penguin42> np
<dmatt> penguin42: it worked
<dmatt> but I could not reenable fglrx, even when i purged it
<penguin42> dmatt: I don't run fglrx so I'm not sure of it's current state
<penguin42> dmatt:
<dmatt> says something is held and the version provided is similar to 10.04 - maybe there is no new version available at the moment
<penguin42> is there an fglrx-update version listed as well?
<dmatt> yes, thats what confuses me
<penguin42> what happens if you try and install that?
<dmatt> actually, fact that any fglrx is in jockey confuses me, if there is no version bump
<penguin42> dmatt: I suspect it'll land soon; the closed graphics drivers normally land fairly late in the cycle
<dmatt> I did not try that, but I would expect same error, it says something was held from previous version
<dmatt> i'm gonna google it bit and maybe file some bugs, thanks
<LLStarks> can i get some more confirmation for bug 1041756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041756 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashes when trying to change full name in User Accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041756
<LLStarks> it also crashes gnome-shell and unity
<trism> didn't crash when run in gdb but pretty funny to watch
<trism> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=41a79d6a35d18e9293fb6326cfac803d92b61f81 looks like it might be promising
<potofcoffee> Hi. I upgraded my precise-amd64 install to quantal beta today. Everything went fine as far as the upgrade is concerned, but now I'm unable to log into unity because compiz segfaults. I first suspected my ati (fglrx) drivers, but I disabled them via jockey-text and still get a segfault. Any ideas?
<potofcoffee> Here's what I get in syslog:
<potofcoffee> Sep  8 14:56:29 patmos gnome-session[2969]: WARNING: Application 'compiz.desktop' killed by signal 11
<potofcoffee> Sep  8 14:56:29 patmos gnome-session[2969]: WARNING: App 'compiz.desktop' respawning too quickly
<potofcoffee> Sep  8 14:56:29 patmos kernel: [  467.192116] compiz[4302]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fadd09b49c4 sp 00007fff2990b790 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[7fadd0915000+1b2000]
<txwikinger> Is do-release-upgrade -d not working?
<trism> LLStarks: yep, ^ patch fixes the bug
<jbicha> txwikinger: have you followed the instruction in the 2nd paragraph of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<maca> Hello, I'm in Ubuntu 12.10, using XFCE as desktop. My problem is the firewall configuration. I typed to INPUT chain to accept that protocols: lo, state established related, ssh, domain, http, https, and the rest for DROP action. I read the HowTo Configure Iptables from the documentation. When I tried to connect internet, don't connect, why? In the 12.10, have any change related to Iptables?
<maca> It seems that nobody know about Iptables...
<maca> In ubuntu 12.10, Are there any changes related Iptables???
<penguin42> I'd not seen anything specific mentioned - what are you seeing?
<NEone> hi
<penguin42> maca: It might be worth changing iptables to log dropped packets and see what's happening
<penguin42> NEone: Hi
<NEone> Now if I install 12.10 Beta 1 on one physical harddisk (it's empty now) with the new full disk encryption option... Will it leave the second physical harddisk (it's NTFS and contains data for my Windows system) untouched? Or will that one be encrypted too?
<penguin42> should be left
<penguin42> NEone: the full disk encryption just changes the way the Linux stuff is installed (it builds a LUKS encrypted partitoion with LVM on top)
<NEone> ok, will try that, then. And I plan to make 3 partitions: "/", "/home", "swap". There are options of making them primary partitions or creating just one extended partition and build the other partitions within that one as logical volumes. Which way of those is the best?
<NEone> If I make a persistent install of 12.10 Beta 1 on my harddisk... Will I have to re-install next month? Or will I be able to upgrade to the final 12.10 release just with the apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade commands?
<penguin42> upgrade should just work
<penguin42> should just see updates coming in just like you do after an install
<NEone> Great! Then it's worth to give the installation a try. Thanks a lot.
<penguin42> NEone: As for partition options; you can use it use the default or you can do manual and specify it pretty much anyway you like; you might want to try the lvm setup - in that you only use one partition and linux splits it up
<NEone> Great. Okay, I think my installation plan is ready now. ...This will probably gonna be a long night, LOL. See you. And thanks again for your help.
<penguin42> hehe, good luck
 * penguin42 wonders why the Kubuntu webcam app is called Kamoso when it could have been kheese
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: LOLOLOLOL
<penguin42> owncloud looks pretty neat
<Debolaz> owncloud is pretty neat.
<Debolaz> Though the sync client has a very nasty bug on Ubuntu.
<Debolaz> http://bugs.owncloud.org/thebuggenie/owncloud/issues/oc-1601
<penguin42> is there a matching ubuntu bug for that as well?
<penguin42> hehe one of my bugs is on on the known issues
<Debolaz> penguin42: Not that I'm aware of.
<penguin42> probably would be a good idea if there was
<Debolaz> I'm also not aware of any plans to integrate it with the ubuntu sync indicator planned for 12.10
<penguin42> I wonder how it compares to something like the free versions of zimbra
<Debolaz> Given that most of the hard work is done by the csync library, I was actually pondering implementing my own client for it for Ubuntu.
<Debolaz> I've had this idea of separating the sync client from the indicator, which in the current client is the same process.
<penguin42> you'd think you'd be able to do a sync without the desktop say?
<Debolaz> Yes, the sync client would work equally well on a server as on a desktop. You'd just install the extra indicator on the desktop.
<Debolaz> Its just a matter of finding time for it I guess. :)
<penguin42> well not just servers - things like syncing back to your desktop while you add things while you're out
<Debolaz> Could you give an example?
<penguin42> you leave your desktop switched on (or use wake-on-lan to wake it up?) and you add things to your cloud from your phone or a web browser and it all gets sync'd back to your desktop
<Debolaz> Then current sync client would do that now wouldn't it?
 * penguin42 isn't sure - but if it's on the indicator, wouldn't that only happen if you had the desktop on/logged in?
<Debolaz> Yes; Though since it's a non-system process, the same would be the case with my idea too.
<penguin42> well you could still ssh in to do that or you could cron it
<Debolaz> True.
<Debolaz> Its a good point I guess.
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-09
<cowsquad> should I tried ubuntu quetzal? Any thoughts guys?
<cowsquad> anybody in here?
<DracoDan> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/targetcli
<DracoDan> that page says the latest version is Latest version: 	2.0rc1-2
<DracoDan> I have 2.0rc1, there's a difference between the two, right?
<DracoDan> how can I get the latest?
<DracoDan> I'm really sorry if that seems like a silly question
<TJ-> "2.0rc1" is the upstream version. Everything after the "-" is the Debian and Ubuntu version: -<deb-ver>[ubuntu<ubuntu-ver>] e.g. -3ubuntu2
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> anyone tried daily iso ?
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> daily iso not work for me :(
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, IN what ways?
<cortexA9> wilee-nilee: kubuntu. ubiquity seems stop at timezone.
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, YOU have checked the download with a md5sum?
<cortexA9> no but i am sure that the iso is good
<cortexA9> yesterday i have this problem too
<cortexA9> with the daily of 7 september
<wilee-nilee> it is a development daily, you could just wait another day I have no other help really
<cortexA9> ok thanks :) no prob
<saxin> How stable is the Ubuntu 12.10 release atm? I read it had just into beta. But what is your personal experience with it?
<jokerdino> if anyone is on gnome or unity, can try editing the name of your useraccount? Settings > User accounts > unlock and edit the name.
<jokerdino> does it crash for you if you do that?
<ironhalik> Ok - I've got a pretty urgent question
<ironhalik> every time I reboot my PC and open Chrome, I get ubuntu notification that my Google account login failed
<ironhalik> and chrome opens a page with 'www.mardy.it' domain, some callback code in URL and "Authentication completed.
<ironhalik> Please close this window."
<ironhalik> message
<dubaco> hi where can i get the latest iso from?
<ironhalik> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<dubaco> tack
<NimeshNeema> what's the scheduled release date for 12.10 ?
<phibxr> October 18th.
<phibxr> NimeshNeema: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<NimeshNeema> thanks phibxr
<md_5> o.O its Amaranth
 * md_5 runs
<Amaranth> md_5: I'm an op here :P
<md_5> Amaranth I know that
<md_5> but I'm made a note of your appearance since you dont normally idle in #ubuntu
<md_5> * I made
<Amaranth> This isn't #ubuntu
<md_5> All the same never really seen you in a #ubuntu*
<jokerdino> poke
<md_5> :( Ubuntu loco meeting was a bit flat
<jokerdino> anything broke yet?
<md_5> Only 3 in attendance
<s9iper1> how can i get upgrade to 12.04 to 12.10 ??
<s9iper1> i mean from 12.04 to 12.10
<s9iper1> :D
<md_5> he left
<md_5> :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dmatt> after update 10.04-.10beta1, no graphics, I had to switch with jockey-text to open source driver, now jockey does not want to let me use fglrx again
<dmatt> Erro is SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dmatt> error
<dmatt> any idea what might be problem? I was not able to google succesful resolution to this
<jtaylor> do apt-get install -f
<dmatt> jtaylor: it does not help, i did it already also dpkg reconfigure, deleted fglrx* stuff from /var/cache/apt/archive
<jtaylor> what are the broken packages?
<dmatt> jtaylor: no broken packages, jockey is the only one complaining about any brokeness
<jtaylor> install it without jockey then
<jtaylor> is jockey even still supposed to be used? I heard it was going to be removed
<dmatt> well, I do not know, what should be done to install fglrx manually
<jtaylor> in the past simply installing fglrx worked for me
<jtaylor> software-properties now handles additional drivers
<jtaylor> you can try that
<dmatt> ok, I got some real error message for the first time, I translate to english
<dmatt> fglrx: depends on xorg-video-abi-12 but could not be installed
<dmatt> problems could not be solved, some packages are broken
<jtaylor> that probably means the driver can't work yet
<jtaylor> it needs an update from amd for the new xserve
<dmatt> well, in that case i would expect drivers would not show in jockey
<jtaylor> jockey is not intended to work with beta releases
<jtaylor> its a helper for the final releases where the packages will always work
<dmatt> well radeon looks rather buggy also, I suspect som misconfiguration of my system
<dmatt> beta releases are for testing, i suppose jockey needs testing as well, so it should be enabled in betas as well
<dmatt> but i do not want to complain, I just want to verify that new fglrx was not released yet
<jtaylor> yes the situation is not ideal, there should be better error messages
<jtaylor> we had the same mess with nvidia until a about a week ago
<dmatt> hm I just checked the packages and there is not new version of fglrx available since precise, only minor bumps in ubuntu versioning
<dmatt> jtaylor: thanks for help
<jtaylor> it all depends on amd
<penguin42> jtaylor: I read something in the +1 release notes about jockey being deprecated - is that the command line tools as well?
<jtaylor> don't know
<dmatt> jockey-text
<jtaylor> but jockey-gtk definitely is deprecated
<dmatt> i didn't know either, but thats what i used yesterday after upgrade to beta - X didn't at all
<dmatt> mine is jockey-kde :)
<dmatt> well AMD released new versions in the meantime, but nothing for Quantal it seems
<penguin42> dmatt: They'll probably do it, these things normally happen at the end of the cycle
<dmatt> penguin42: I know, I'vbeen on AMD for few years alreday
<dmatt> I am more surprised that radeon gives me lot of line artifacts when I manipulate with windows or menus, used to be ok in previous versions
<penguin42> hmm what do you mean by line artifacts?
<dmatt> when i move in menu, if something highlight, there are black lines at the edges which remain even after I move to other item
<penguin42> dmatt: Hmm - don't get that, I'm running KDE on the Radeon drivers
<penguin42> hd4350
<dmatt> RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<penguin42> nod, this is RV710
<dmatt> i'll try to boot to live environment to verify it, still unsure if upgrade didn't cause this
<ripps> Is it just me, or are fonts being rendered weird now. It's like they've changed the hinting so that they seem a little thinner and a little more blurry (at least to my eyes)
<phoenix_firebrd> is kde 4.9.1 available in 12.10?
<Daekdroom> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in quantal
<Daekdroom> !info kde-base
<ubottu> Package kde-base does not exist in quantal
<penguin42> phoenix_firebrd: Still 4.9.0
<phoenix_firebrd> penguin42: eta?
<penguin42> phoenix_firebrd: Don't know
<phoenix_firebrd> penguin42: ty
<pietro10> ok that didn't fix it
<pietro10> After upgrading to Kubuntu 12.04 beta, Firefox doesn't show some fonts properly (Verdana doesn't get loaded when asked for; sometimes, ttl-vlgothic doesn't get loaded when japanese text is displayed). How can I fix this? blue-shell firefox odesn't fix it. Thanks.
<penguin42> do you mean 12.04 or 12.10?
<pietro10> yes 12.10 sorry
<BluesKaj> pietro10, I gave you the url , that provides kde support for firefox , that should fix your problem
<phoenix_firebrd> when can we expect an alpha of wayland in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> 13.10?
<pietro10> BluesKaj: it doesn't
<pietro10> [10:19] <pietro10> blue-shell firefox odesn't fix it. Thanks.
<pietro10> and in fact how do I undo the UI changes it made? reoving the package didn't fix that :|
<Belial`> BluesKaj, i read there's a ppa from blue systems that provides better kde integration for firefox, but it looked like it was for 12.04...
<Belial`> is there one for 12.10 or does the same ppa work?
<BluesKaj> Belial`, scroll down the page to the OS version dropdown choice
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<BluesKaj> maybe reinstalling FF after installing ff kde support will work for pietro10
<pietro10> eh
<pietro10> later then
<pietro10> though I do prefer whatever font was in the URL bar before over the ubuntu font
<pietro10> ...wait it was the ubuntu font
<pietro10> why is it so widely spaced out now
<BluesKaj> it should follow the system settings > application appearance font settings , unless otherwise set in FFpreferences i
<enrico_> speak italian
<BluesKaj> !it | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<greenit> hi, i just installed 12.10 on my notebook, but i can't scroll with the touchpad... can any1 tell me what i have to do to get scrolling with my touchpad working again? worked with k/ubuntu 12.04... i have enabled the option in the "mouse and touchpad" system point
<enrico_> I wanted to upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 I have to give that command, I now have version  12.04
<BluesKaj> enrico_, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That won't do it from 12.04 unless you've enabled non-lts I think
<enrico_> I have already 'tried that command but does not work
<BluesKaj> penguin42, good point , is LTS only enabled by default ?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> there's a note in the release notes
<penguin42> if I could find the release notes
<trism> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<BluesKaj> because I don't have muon installed that command worked for me
<enrico_> Check a new release of ubuntu
<enrico_> No new release found
<enrico_> this is what I answered the terminal
<penguin42> trism: Thanks!
<penguin42> can someone replace the download link in the /title with that URL minus the # bit ?
<BluesKaj> enrico_, open muon and follow the instructions ,on the url that trism posted
<BluesKaj> trism, yeah that URL is gonna be handy when October rolls around ... gonna get plenty of requests needing that helpful site :)
<penguin42> is it worth an SRU to do-release-upgrade on precise to actually give some diagnostics to -d (e.g. no suitable release found, only looking for LTS see....)
<trism> actually a pretty good idea, we deal with the same thing every two years, would be nice to give some clues
 * BluesKaj saves the relavant bookmark for future use
<penguin42> trism: I'll add a bug for it
<BluesKaj> er relevant
 * BluesKaj enables spellcheck
<Belial`> no message indicator support for kde-telepathy?
<Belial`> or kde "im contacts" rather.
<penguin42> trism: bug 1048285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048285 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Add some diagnostics to do-release-upgrade when it can't find a release" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048285
<smallfoot-> why does gnome-shell depend on gdm and xserver-xypher?
<penguin42> very good question
<smallfoot-> i think its a bit strange
<penguin42> nod
<smallfoot-> is it a bug?
<penguin42> not sure
<pietro10> ...
<pietro10> well I figured out why firefox URL bar was looking weird, because now everything looks weird
<pietro10> how do I re-enable font smoothing/alaiasing/whatever you call it?
<pietro10> *eveyrthing on y system
<pietro10> so how do I re-enable font smoothing/aliasing/etc.? I tried setting the respective option in theKDE settings but that did nothing
<pietro10> the Ubuntu font just looks wide and none of the fonts are being smoothed so they look blurry
<pietro10> also what should I do to report bugs with kwin's zooming (which is what I upgraded to the beta to catch)?
<pietro10> here? or to KDE?
<pietro10> *where should I go to
<penguin42> probably KDE
<penguin42> pietro10: Unless it's an ubuntu specific bug most stuff just bounces straight upstream
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> not sure if they are ubuntu specific so eh
<pietro10> I'm still wondering about the efonts though
<ripps> I'm using gnome-shell, and fonts suddenly started looking blurry. I don't know it's kinda weird. I've messed with the font options in the gnome tweak tool (rgba + slight hinting) but it just doesn't look right
<ripps> it seems pietro10 is seeing this in kde as well. was there a change in xorg or something, I'm not even sure what software and package is responsible for font smoothing
<crf> Hi. I was building Totem from source. In unity, there is menu missing. If I run gnome-fallback, the menu is there.
<IdleOne> crf: I think you need to create a .desktop file
<crf> ok, I'll investigate that route.
<crf> thanks
<IdleOne> crf: this should be useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/72535/creating-desktop-files-to-use-on-the-open-with-other-application-tab
<penguin42> yofel: Have you got a bot trained to report bugs for you?
<yofel> we do have one for packaging bugs
<penguin42> yofel: Very nice
<ripps> oh! I figured out what was wrong with the fonts. I forgot that I enabled FXAA in my nvidia opengl settings, I wasn't aware it would to antialias my entire desktop using fxaa
<pietro10> so the solution is to turn off FXAA?
<ripps> that worked for me
<pietro10> ...it's disabled for me
<pietro10> actually I might have a better diagnosis now
<pietro10> the bitmap fonts are being used and not the truetype fonts
 * penguin42 was about to say he was impressed by llvm pipe running compiz in a vm - when it segd
<pietro10> penguin42: oops
<klotzek> Hi
<pietro10> hi
<utops> why i've got splash screen on grub from debian? even some wallpapers.
<jbicha> utops: did you install "gnome"?
<utops> well,yes because unity won't start  at first reboot after dist-upgrade,so i actually do that.
<jbicha> "gnome" is the Debian metapackage to get a full GNOME desktop, it includes desktop-base which has all of the Debian art
<jbicha> you probably want to install either gnome-shell or you can try the new ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> jbicha; ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<stupidman> hi
<stupidman> hey
<MrChrisDruif> Hi stupidman
<trism> !final | stupidman
<ubottu> stupidman: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<stupidman> ok
<stupidman> do 12.10 get 3.6 llinux?
<Daekdroom> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.12.12 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Daekdroom> 3.5
<stupidman> yes i nknow
<stupidman> but will i get 3.6 linux?
<Daekdroom> Highly unlikely.
<utops> Just removed gnome-desktop and installed ubuntu-desktop,that means  unity and no gnome,right?
<Daekdroom> Now you'll have both.
<Daekdroom> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in quantal
<Daekdroom> The bot might be outdated, but I presume that's the GNOME remix metapackage.
<utops> Still? I mean i know some parts of gnome  are asimilated to unity,but whole gnome? holly macarel
<Daekdroom> Well, removing a metapackage usually doesn't remove its dependencies.
<lucas-arg> guys anyone having problems opening software-center?
<utops>  sudo apt-get remove gnome* ?
<lucas-arg> why would i do that?
<utops> lucas-arg: sorry it's not for you.
<lucas-arg> ok
<lucas-arg> no idea about software center???
<utops> lucas-arg: btw i have this problem,but not anymore after i harvest out gnome and install ubuntu-desktop . now it's working good. but i dunno where the problem really is.
<wilee-nilee> c
<saulotoledo> Hello all! I've installed Quantal packages here, but I'm unable to put my Gnome 3 installation in my language (pt_BR). After use "locale -a" at terminal, I see pt_BR.utf8, but I think should be pt_BR.UTF-8. This can be my problem? How can I fix this?
<mininessie> is there a minecraft launcher to launch minecraft without paying for the launcher in the software center
<JontheEchidna> mininessie: there's a download for the actual launcher on minecraft.net, but as far as one in the Software Center, dunno. http://www.minecraft.net/download
<mininessie> JontheEchidna: that just get the jar and you have to run in the terminal right? which is not what i want to do
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<mininessie> well i want to just be able to run it by clicking on an icon app type thing
<mininessie> can i do that?
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: are you around?
<ikonia> yes ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: have you been contacted by AlanBell or Tm_T asking you to stop trying to impede on my attempts at support and discussion in channels not belonging to #ubuntu-irc while you are represzenting the ubuntu-irc project by wearing their poster on your back?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and it's nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> so please don't raise it here
<GiGaHuRtZ> I know most projects here on freenode than hand out cloaks, hold their reps to be a higher standard. Fedora, Arch, etc all do this
<Tm_T> GiGaHuRtZ: this is wrong channel for that I'm afraid
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: its the only way I can get a real answer
<GiGaHuRtZ> And have it logged
<GiGaHuRtZ> Where I wont be accused of lying
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ops is logged
<GiGaHuRtZ> Tm_T: Actually this was a perfect place
<Tm_T> no
<ikonia> this is not the right channel - this is for ubuntu 13.10 discussion
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: i have been in #uubuntu-irc-channel talking about you for over 2 weeks
<GiGaHuRtZ> And its NOT logged
<ikonia> please, re-read, #ubuntu-ops
<GiGaHuRtZ> And our pm's are not publicly logged
<AlanBell> this is not the perfect place
<GiGaHuRtZ> #ubuntu-irc-council *
<Tm_T> that reminds me, need to try xmir
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> positive out of a negative
<BluesKaj> tried to install ubuntu 13.04 in virtualbox , but the install gives an address error and hangs, don't even get to the options page.
<NanduX> is it a 32bit version, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> md5sum is fine as well
<BluesKaj> running kubuntu 13.10 64bit as the host
<BluesKaj> did.t want to add the unity desktop to the present OS , too much hassle with dupe apps cluttering the menus
<BluesKaj> didn't , that is
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: which error it does give?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, it's an address error with a string of numbers and letters just after plymouth (if that's what it's called now)
<BluesKaj> looks to me like it's a HW recognititon problem
<BluesKaj> err recognition
<Tm_T> ah
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, when I tried a clean kubuntu 13.04 install to a partition from cd , ubiquity would run for a bit then just hang and do nothiing
<BluesKaj> so i suspect ubuntu has the same problem , just doesn't get past plymouth
<BluesKaj> I was able to install 12.10 then I release upgraded to 13.04 and did the same with 13.10 when it was released for testing
<BluesKaj> gonna tgry ubuntu 13.10 in the VB
<AlanBell> I am finding input handling on the secondary monitor very weird with xmir on
<AlanBell> it kind of judders, accepts keypresses, deletes them,puts them back
<BluesKaj> hmm,wonder how virtualization could have been disabled in the BIOS
<AlanBell> might be visual, frames not rendering in the expected order
<BluesKaj> guess ubuntu 13.10 in virtualbox will use X and not Xmir ?
<AlanBell> Bug #1216472 is probably what I have
<ubottu> bug 1216472 in Mir "[xmir] [multimonitor] Frames eventually get slightly out of order, look like glitches or typing will feel slow" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216472
<yofel> BluesKaj: it will, the virtualbox drivers don't support mir
<yofel> and don't hold your breath for it
<BluesKaj> yofel, glad to hear it's X ...not holding my breath , believe me :)
<ikonia> AlanBell: what card are you running xmir on
<BluesKaj> guess unity needs more memory to run properly in VB , very slow and ponderous and it doesn't recognize my monitor's res capability
<BluesKaj> guess the VB driver aren't up to the task
<AlanBell> ikonia: intel, core i3
<AlanBell> BluesKaj: it can run
<AlanBell> if you have the guest drivers installed and 3d turned on
<AlanBell> probably not Mir though
<BluesKaj> guest additions can't be found error when i try to install it from the VB devices menu, so I'm running the install script in the VBadditions run file
<paulo_gomes> hi, my vim modelines dont work
<BluesKaj> gave up on the VB for ubuntu saucy an installed it on a partition ...seems ok so far , some getting used to tho compared to kubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-03
<rammy> hello anyone know how to install R Studio on 13.10
<elmargol> Hi I'm wondering if there is a list of new enduser features in 13.10 is there something on the wiki?
<philinux> elmargol: I've listed a few here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142381
<elmargol> philinux, tank you
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<johnjohn1011> where is #ubuntu+2?
<BluesKaj> johnjohn1011:  it doesn't exist
<johnjohn1011> 14.04 release skedule is out... i thought there would be a site for it
<BluesKaj> not until 13.10 is officially released , but then 14.04 will be ubuntu+1 OS :)
<johnjohn1011> so seven more weeks, i guess.  I wonder what 14.04 will bring to the desktop.
<BluesKaj> well for ubuntu users mir is their future , for kubuntu it's probly wayland
<johnjohn1011> really no difference to me what display is used. I don't see where it benefits me.
<johnjohn1011> is that a bad thing to say?
<BluesKaj> dunno , depends if you rely on desktop effects , or if you're a gamer etc , it's supposed to replace the X graphics system
<johnjohn1011> but unless i'm doing gaming, touch or desktop effects, will it make a big diff to me?
<BluesKaj> can't predict how you wouldn't
<BluesKaj> or would benefir since I don't know your situation
<johnjohn1011> i just use basic apps, firefox, chrome, libreoffice,  maybe once in a while kmail (if i get bored with using web based email).  that's all.  just seems like unity for desktop is on hold until after 14.04 is released. I'm done griping.  using 13.10 on vmware player has been a decent experience.
<BluesKaj> well, I'm using KDE ...tried ubuntu/unity in VB but the guest additions wouldn't install so it was very clunky and I dumped it
<BluesKaj> never was a gnome fan either , and that unity sidebar isn't my taste , and the default orange for folders etc is a head scratcher
<johnjohn1011> would be nice to get some customization in unity.
<BluesKaj> and ubuntu-tweak isn't available for 123.10
<BluesKaj> 13.10
<BluesKaj> some pll love it , but it's not my style
<bazhang> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, tweak, unity-tweak-tool
<bazhang> unity-tweak-tool is available
<BluesKaj> too late , already gone
<BluesKaj> this partition is being saved for kubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> just setting the record straight on having tweak tools, one for gnome-shell as well
<johnjohn1011> can't wait to get my qml widgets on the desktop!!
<BluesKaj> bazhang:  well record or no , I was  disappointed with the new ubuntu once more, I give it try every release anyway.
<johnjohn1011> every new distro with a custom desktop now is using ubuntu as the back end. I think that is a good thing
<vexati0n> so um... wtf happened to multiarch in Saucy? where is my ia32-libs ?
<vexati0n> multiarch-support is failing to work for wps office
<ali1234> vexati0n: ia32-libs is replaced by multiarch
<ali1234> it was left in older releases for compatibility, perhaps it has finally been removed totally
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-04
<Yu-Yu> Hi. It's pleasant to be back to see you all again.
<Frank81> Yu-Yu ya im pleset too
<Frank81> even if you or any one else in here broke my usb keyboard support :D
<Frank81> or maybe whole mainboard support :D
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<SuperLag> ali1234: so if you have something that requires a 32-bit version of foo, how does Saucy know what to get?
<SuperLag> root@saucy Downloads # snx
<SuperLag> snx: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<SuperLag> (for example)
<Ampelbein> SuperLag: Are you looking for the command how to install foreign architecture binaries? With multiarch it's simply "apt-get install foo:i386"
<SuperLag> Ampelbein: is the point of getting rid of ia32-libs to reduce the number of extra packages that get installed on the system?
<SuperLag> Ampelbein: thank you. I ended up figuring that one out, btw. :)
<Ampelbein> SuperLag: ia32-libs was a horrible workaround for the common case of needing 32 bit libraries on a 64bit system. It was very hard to maintain.
<Ampelbein> With multiarch, you can install 32 and 64bit versions of the libraries together on one system without a workaround.
<Ampelbein> Which makes it easier to run foreign architecture binaries.
<SuperLag> Ampelbein: So how do you figure out if $PACKAGE needs some 32-bit lib, and which one it needs? (apart from the dev telling you what the requirements/dependencies are)
<Ampelbein> SuperLag: For officially distributed packages it doesn't matter, for manually downloaded binaries you should know what you download. Or you can use "ldd foo" to see.
<SuperLag> Oh nice.
<SuperLag> Ampelbein: I knew that ldd existed, but I didn't understand what it was for. That's *very* helpful. Thank you.
<ali1234> SuperLag: it looks at the arch of the package your trying to install and installs dependencies from the same arch
<ali1234> or "noarch" which basically means scripts
<ali1234> multiarch wasn't really meant to cut down on packages on user machines, it is to cut down on packages in the repositories
<ali1234> with ia32-libs you had three copies of some libraries in the repos: the 32 bit one, the 64 bit one, and the ia32-libs one which also had it's own source package (which was huge)
<Nach0z> it's kind of funny to me how many libraries there are that are strictly 32-bit
<paulo_gomes> why isnt vim compiled with python3?
<paulo_gomes> adding ppa :(
<Nach0z> paulo_gomes: because backwards compatibility
<paulo_gomes> Nach0z: thnks for the clarification :)
<paulo_gomes> i've added a ppa
<Nach0z> vim's like one of those things you have to have available on every single linux ever, and have it not break when you update it, regardless of how old the system is...
<paulo_gomes> :) true
<agrestringere> Have a problem, just upgraded to 13.10 and desktop background is broken as is nautilus, is there a work-around or fix for this?
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-05
<SuperLag> nautilus is a crashy mess for me, on a clean install
<SuperLag> I can't even open a folder without it crashing on me
<LordPants> hey all, I was asked to repeat my question in here... just finished installing 64-bit 13.10, and it's working great. but apt-get won't let me install ia32-libs to run 32-bit software. what's the new method in Ubuntu 13?
<IdleOne> !find  ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package/file ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<IdleOne> hmm doesn't look like 13.10 has it
<LordPants> yeah, I figured it was deprecated
<LordPants> but I don't no what the new package is, and my google-fu isn't turning anything up
<LordPants> don't know*
<IdleOne> try searching for multiarch in the package manager
<IdleOne> I'm not sure what it was changed to
<LordPants> IdleOne: all that turns up in the software center is a "transitional multiarch", whatever that is (and it's already installed anyway) and a multiarch binutils, which isn't needed for executing, only building and linking.
<IdleOne> LordPants: don't know what else to suggest, stick around and someone will be along sooner or later
<LordPants> cool, thanks
<LordPants> I actually only had a minute to ask, but I'll be back later
<LordPants> thanks again
<iceroot_> do we have something at the moment like ssh -X, rdesktop, vnc specially for mir? so that i can share the view and controls from another pc?
<iceroot_> and what is a way to configure the display with specific resolutions if udev is failing? something like /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kelly> hello guys, i'm using Ubuntu 13.10 64bit, how can i set up keyboard shortcut , i want to use alt+shift to change between English and French
<erle-> will ubuntu 13.10 have gnome 3.10?
<bazhang> is there a 3.10?
<erle-> it will come on september
<bazhang> no
<ObrienDave> bazhang==> yes, it's a pre-release. not officially supported yet
<erle-> the schedule was always this way, bazhang
<erle-> its an exception that ubuntu this time does not have 3.8 still
<bazhang> ObrienDave, but not part of standard ubuntu gnome
<erle-> the release cyle of ubuntu is synct to the release cycle of gnome
<erle-> gnome is released always a month before
<bazhang> erle-, always being the last couple of cycles
<erle-> no, the whole point of the april and october dates is that gnome is released a month before
<erle-> and fedora does a similar thing by the way
<kelly> i installed gnome-tweak-tool and set "alt+shift" to change layout but still does not work, any idea
<kelly> also i used before setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,lv3:ralt_alt
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<erle-> looks like saucy has gnome3.8
<bazhang> correct
<LarsN> is it possible to kill the "monitor my mouse battery" function?
<LarsN> I'm not sure why but my Logitech MX Anywhere seems to think it's constantly at 1% power and the popups redefine annoying.
<DJones> LarsN: Looks like its a known bug anyway https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1103064 the last few comments talk about logitech mice showing 1%, seems to suggest that fix has been released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1103064 in upower (Ubuntu) "power indicator shows Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse batteries with 0%" [Low,Fix committed]
<LarsN> DJones: fixed 2 days ago.  Alright I could buy that. :)
<LarsN> DJones: I think I looked at that same bug, about a week ago.
<DJones> Heh, always assuming the fix filters down :)
<diogobaeder> Hi guys, just out of curiosity, is anyone working on getting these guys fixed?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1212025 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1221161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1212025 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading to Saucy crashes with a unicode error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1221161 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "I can't upgrade from ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<agrester> Hello, yesterday I upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and some things are a bit off: many application menu
<agrester> mistype, the things that are off are: application menus are not in the top panel when maximized, the dash doesn't have any scopes on the bottom list just one and other issues, how can I do a full reset of Unity to fix this?
<johnjohn101> BETA 1 today!! yippeee
<rymate1234> Yay
<johnjohn101> i guess i'll upgrade my 13.04 system in a week or so
<xubuntu-fanatic> i have installed xubuntu 13.10 beta 64bit and i can't find ia32-libs package why ?  Does it means that i will not be able to run steam and other 32bit apps
<genii> So long as multiarch-support is installed you should be fine.
<johnjohn101> oh i reread the schedule. I guess for ubuntu we're not at beta but for the optional flavors we are?
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-06
<tierra_> necesito ayuda sobre un problema con el audio
<moarcores> My motherboard does not like 13.04 due to being... 2013/05/24 fairly new, which 13.10 ubuntu is the most stable for desktop use do far? LXDE, XFCE? I'm assumming main(unity) and KDE/Gnome3 would be pretty broken
<tierra_> mi pc es una asus eee pc 1101hab
<wilee-nilee> !es | tierra_
<ubottu> tierra_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tierra_> gracias
<SuperLag> I see we're at Beta 1 today. Does that only apply to the mainline Ubuntu? or is it safe to assume Xubuntu is there as well?
<snadge> i loaded xubuntu onto an original eeepc, and it performed admirably
<snadge> it wasn't mine though, and apparently windows xp (asus eeepc edition) is faster
<snadge> at least from a potentially biased windows fanboy perspective, i wasn't going to push it
<om26er> snadge, windows xp came in 2001. Xubuntu which you are using is potentially a software of 2012 you can do your maths here :)
 * om26er thinks there is less point in comparing two OS from different times atleast from the resource consumption perspective
<snadge> sure, except when the motivation is to make an original eeepc as useable as possible
<snadge> if it were mine, i'd probably use xubuntu.. actually, i'd retire it or give it away
<snadge> its something like 900mhz from memory, atom pc
<snadge> you have to drop sd youtube videos to 240p from 360p, so they will play smoothly
<snadge> hehe
<SuperLag> snadge: which version of Xubuntu though? the latest 13.10?
<LBo> I just installed 13.10, ran .04 previously
<LBo> With Ubuntu 13.10 the battery life of the laptop is a lot shorter
<LBo> 1,5 hour less I thinks and it's also running a little hot
<LBo> Are there any known problems with power management in 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> None that I have seen here, it is in development
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<terryh> ubuntudemo.com/terry.husbands
<SuperLag> I'm curious to know if/how the Nvidia drivers have worked on 13.10b1.
<punzilla> Hi all my ubuntu is broken
<punzilla> well, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070101/
<punzilla> I'm receiving dependency errors for python
<punzilla> and I don't know of any way to recover from this.
<Ampelbein> punzilla: Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy python2.7" and "sudo apt-get -f install"
<punzilla> sure I'll do that now.
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070288/
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070290/
<punzilla> unfortunately, it may not capture the entire command for the second paste.
<Ampelbein> punzilla: I see, let me quickly check something else
<Ampelbein> punzilla: What is the output of "sudo dpkg --configure python2.7-minimal"
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070305/
<Ampelbein> ok, so that's the real error.
<Ampelbein> hmm
<punzilla> do I have any options in relation to this?
<Ampelbein> punzilla: Can you add a "set -x" to /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7-minimal.postinst, before the "set -e" line and re-run the dpkg --configure command and pastebin the output
<punzilla> sure just a moment I'll give that a try.
<Ampelbein> Hah. found a way to reproduce
<Ampelbein> "sudo apt-get purge python2.7-minimal && sudo apt-get install python2.7-minimal"
<punzilla> that didn't work with the set -x
<Ampelbein> "didn't work" is not a error message ;-)
<Ampelbein> But nevermind, I found a way to recreate the error
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070330/
<punzilla> that was the result after the set -x was added to the python2.7-minimal.postinst
<Ampelbein> punzilla: Yeah, one second I have a solution for you
<punzilla> thanks.
<Ampelbein> punzilla: Ok, to clean your error: "sudo mkdir /etc/python2.7 ; sudo touch /etc/python2.7/sitecustomize.py ; sudo apt-get -f install"
<Ampelbein> That should run without error now.
<punzilla> something is happening ...
<punzilla> :)
<Ampelbein> punzilla: Can you confirm the error is gone and all packages are installed?
<punzilla> yes it seems to have run successfully
<punzilla> is there any other command that I should run?
<punzilla> sudo apt-get -f install completed, I wasn't able to do that earlier.
<Ampelbein> ok
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070365/
<punzilla> that's as much of the output that it shows.
<Ampelbein> Yes, that means that everything installed fine and your system should be usable again.
<Ampelbein> I will go and file a bug about this.
<punzilla> thank you very much for your assistance.
<Ampelbein> You're welcome.
<Ampelbein> Oh, and there is already a debian bug about this: debian bug 709964
<ubottu> Debian bug 709964 in python2.7-minimal "python2.7-minimal: purging deletes /etc/python2.7/sitecustomize.py (owned by libpython2.7-minimal)" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/709964
<Ampelbein> punzilla: Is bug 1220249 reported by you?
<ubottu> bug 1220249 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "package python2.7-minimal 2.7.5-5ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220249
<punzilla> yes it is.
<punzilla> Another issue - though it's with Adobe acrobat reader.
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070415/
<punzilla> I'm unable to run it.
<punzilla> libxml2 libraries are already installed according to software manager.
<Ampelbein> punzilla: The acrobat packages need updating so they reference the new location of libxml2
<Ampelbein> punzilla: There's nothing ubuntu can do
<punzilla> oh ok thanks
<Xeek> Is there a regular ISO download for Saucy Beta 1? I only can find the source discs or the daily build, or is the daily build what I'm after?
<BluesKaj> Xeek:  the daily build , the final beta isn't til the 26th
<BluesKaj> Xeek:  these latest ones since yesterday are called Beta 1 (for opt-in flavors)
<Xeek> hmm
<Xeek> Well I'm trying to install this latest build in a VM (using vsphere) and the top gray status bar area is on multiple lines preventing me from seeing the bottom half of the install wizard
<BluesKaj> Xeek:  I tried ubuntu on VB and it wouldn't install guest additions no matter where I put the file , on the separate HDD , cdrom , or even installing from the terminal
<BluesKaj> The vsphere project is in its early phases according to muon details.
<Xeek> vsphere project?
<Xeek> I'm just installing Ubuntu in a vm that just happens to be on a vsphere server nothing special.
<Xeek> ah oh well
<BluesKaj> look in your package manger for details
<BluesKaj> VMs seem to have difficulty with ubiquity and unity
<Xeek> I can't look in a package manager. I can't even get Ubuntu installed.
<BluesKaj> Xeek:  what are you running ?
<Xeek> can you be more specific in your question
<BluesKaj> which OS ?
<Xeek> Ubuntu 13.10 (saucy) daily build
<Xeek> I'm not running it - I am trying to install it
<Xeek> if your definition of running is - that its' already installed
<BluesKaj> not it , but what OS are you using to run an irc client
<Xeek> Windows 7 through parallels in OS X 10.8 hehe
<Xeek> i'm not sure how that helps any of this
<Xeek> or how it relates
<Xeek> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 daily build in a VM that is blank - and has no connection virtual or physical to this machine I am chatting to you with.
<BluesKaj> I assumed you were using linux , hence the package manager suggestion
<Xeek> I'm still not sure how that's relevant
<BluesKaj> well, I guess in your case it isn't
<Ian_Corne> is lubuntu on +1 yet?
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne:  yes , I believe so , the "offical release" on sept 26th is actually beta2 (there's a typo on the release schedule), so yesterday was official for all flavours as well
<Ian_Corne> Yeah, I'm trying to get update-manager to update me :)
<BluesKaj> think the dailies is the place to find the image
<Ian_Corne> I don't want to fresh install :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne:  you just install to / and leave /home as it is
<Ian_Corne> I know how to do it, but I'd rather test upgrading as well :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne:  dunno if the images are in the backports
<SuperLag> Okay. I knew that the potential existed for issues, running the beta... and I have no issue with that. That said, nautilus is a crashy mess. Are there any alternatives you guys would recommend, until things get more stable?
<mkanyicy> no sound on laptop speakers but sound on earphones. running 13.10 on dell latitude e5520. any ideas?
<mkanyicy> no sound on laptop speakers but sound on earphones. running 13.10 on dell latitude e5520. any ideas?
<johnjohn101> so mir running mostly on intel graphics for now?
<ali1234> mostly
<johnjohn101> so just run i3 with onboard graphics?  sandy, ivy and haswell?
<SuperLag> ugh
<SuperLag> Nautilus is a crashy POS.
<ali1234> SuperLag: xubuntu
<SuperLag> and the logs don't even give anything useful to bug report on.
<SuperLag> ali1234: I just moved from Xubuntu, back to mainline Ubuntu.
<SuperLag> *sigh*
<johnjohn101> i was just going to try xubuntu
<bhavesh> what could be the reason of multiple top-panel's in virtualbox running saucy? http://i.imgur.com/DNK44iK.png
<wilee-nilee> bhavesh, You might ask i #vbox
<wilee-nilee> in
<wilee-nilee> I would check the iso sum just as well, it takes but a few seconds
<trism> bhavesh: bug 1207890
<ubottu> bug 1207890 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "too many panels displayed during install (see screenshot)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207890
<bhavesh> okay :)
<ChogyDan> why isn't ubuntu releasing a beta? (if anyone happens to know)
<johnjohn101> i think it's only for the other versions
<trism> ChogyDan: since 13.04 there is only a final beta release https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-December/000998.html (couple paragraphs in)
<johnjohn101> ChogyDan: i'm using ubuntu 13.10 now.  it's been pretty good so far
<ChogyDan> I should suscribe to that list, thanks trism
<trism> I've always just used the daily images anyway, they work well enough most of the time
<ChogyDan> johnjohn101: Im using it under xubuntu.  There is a large bug with sound-indicator, but it's working otherwise pretty well as well
<ChogyDan> OH, so it's not a bad thing that Ubuntu has no beta, they are trying to do better
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan:  the best i can find is Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) Beta 1 , don't see anything about Unity , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/saucy/beta-1/
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: the link trism gave describes the Ubuntu folks wanting to focus more on the daily cd.  It is ambitious, and I think it makes sense from the little I heard about the "rolling release" discussion
<ChogyDan> and here is the main beta1 page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1    It probably should be linked on the release sched page, but o well
<johnjohn101> six more weeks!!
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan:  I haven't seen any release images in the repos/backports so upgrading over the 'net isn't available afaik
<BluesKaj> I did a Kubuntu clean install to / yesterday and all seems ok , so far
<ChogyDan> I was just wondering if there was something wrong with the installer or something, and that was why no Ubuntu beta, but it looks like something different
<BluesKaj> well, ubuntu-gnome ...I had trouble with ubuntu-unity on VB a few days ago , the "guest additions coudn't be found " error kept me from continuing with it , no matter where i placed the image
<BluesKaj> the VB installer is as much to blame as the OS I think
<BluesKaj> Unity seems to be a problem for those who want "Ubuntu", or so it seems
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: What's wrong with Unity?
<ChogyDan> i mean, not generally, is there some issue?
<BluesKaj> dunno , it's conspicuous by it's absence , suspect something to do with Xmir , afaik the other desktops are still using X
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: "the Ubuntu flavour decided that it would reduce the number of milestone images going forward and the focus would concentrate on daily quality and fortnightly testing rounds known as cadence testing. "
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan:  that sounds rather cryptic :)
<BluesKaj> fancy double speak for Unity still needs work , so it's excluded for now
<ChogyDan> it was sent in december, if you missed it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-December/000998.html
<ChogyDan> I mean, who knows, but I like to support folks experimenting, taking risks, so I'm giving them allowance
<BluesKaj> I'm not talking about 13.04 , 13.10 unity and Xmir seems to be the holdback
<BluesKaj> BBL ... taking a walk to  the mailbox
<SuperLag> Since I modified my date/time settings to show the day name, my name has disappeared from the menu bar, so now I'm not sure how to sleep the laptop, as well as get my name back.
<SuperLag> I'm on 13.10b1
<ChogyDan> of ubuntu?
<nyl_> hi
<nyl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071842/
<BluesKaj> nyl_:  what does,  sudo lshw -C video give ?
<nyl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071886/
<nyl> gonna reboot
<ChogyDan> nyl: did you say you used a ppa?
<nyl> yea
<BluesKaj> nyl:  xserver-xorg-video-intel definitely the wong driver
<nyl> xrandr 1.4 is the right version now
<nyl> nvidia driver is 325.15
<BluesKaj> 319 here on 8400gs
<nyl> gt540m here
<nyl> ( System: Linux 3.8.0-29-generic on Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5570 @ 2.93GHz )( Bogomips: 23443.4 )( Memory: total: 7964.9 MB used: 2071.4 MB [||||||||||] )( Disks: total: 545.3 GB used: 14.0 GB [||||||||||] )( Uptime: 2d 4h 19min 24s )( Load avg: 0.07 0.13 0.13 )( Vpenis: 368.2 cm )( eth0: Rx: 1.1 GB [6.4 kB/s] Tx: 104.6 MB [2.4 kB/s] )
<nyl> this one
<BluesKaj> ??
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-07
<rcythr> Has anyone here managed to get multithreading working with gcc-4.8 using the package from Saucy? I've tried everything I can think of and g++ refuses to link pthreads. It acts as if it's linking a single threaded lib instead of the multithread one
<Daekdroom> Barely one month left till release and update-manager -d still doesn't work in my 13.04 install >:(
<ChogyDan> what happened?
<Daekdroom> It crashes.
<Daekdroom> And I can't even manage to report it, for some reason.
<Daekdroom> (although it might be related with bug #929399)
<ubottu> bug 929399 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in __main__: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 36: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929399
<Daekdroom> Eh, hm.. apparently not. My bug is trigged in a different way.
<Daekdroom> I'll figure out a way to report my issue tomorrow. I need some sleep.
<LinuxGold> I'm running Ubuntu Server 13.04 and upgraded to kernel 3.11.0-996, getting error i2c i2c-3 sendbytes: NAK bailout in console
<punzilla> hi all
<punzilla> my system randomly freezes when installing applications.
<punzilla> It may commence the install, though it reaches a point, whereby I can't move my mouse.
<punzilla> and I am required to turn off the PC.
<LinuxGold> what Ubuntu version?
<punzilla> are there any logs that I can check to assist me to diagnose the problem.
<punzilla> 13.10
<punzilla> is there anything i can look at or any other information i can provide
<punzilla> Hi there,
<punzilla> Can I please have some assistance.
<punzilla> I am using Ubuntu 13.10
<punzilla> and I have auto login enabled, though usually I'm prompted with an option to 'unlock keyring'
<punzilla> though today I haven't. So my Ubuntu just randomly logs itself out. It just did that now.
<punzilla> Could these issues be related to each other?
<wilee-nilee> punzilla, Have you confirmed thew hardware is up to running ubuntu, and why are you running a development 5 weeks still till release?
<wilee-nilee> the*
<punzilla> I've been running development for 1 or two months.
<punzilla> yes I believe so... Recently I have upgraded my graphics card, and also the drivers.
<wilee-nilee> that answers neither question, why don't you just reinstall with that much of a problem set?
<punzilla> Why am I running development - just to learn and play around with upcoming features. Is my hardware supported. Yes
<punzilla> re-installation - if I can avoid it I will, I would prefer to keep my OS if necessary and try and report any issues to contribute, and also learn.
<punzilla> Worst case scenario - I will re-install - a supported version though - not development.
<wilee-nilee> If you had a problem that was maybe a bug others might be experiencing, you might get help, its not really worth the time for most helpers here to triage what appears to most likely be from your tweaks. Make a new account make sure it is an admin and see if the same things happen would be a good start.
<punzilla> ok sure, I take your advice onboard.
<punzilla> I'll give it a try.
<wilee-nilee> I understand the want to contribute you just have to be ralistic is all.
<wilee-nilee> realistic.
<punzilla> sure, I understand.
<QwertyKb> I installed 13.10 and during installation the manual partitioner detected what is normally sda as sdb and vice versa. I installed to sdb and now on booting it takes me to grub rescue prompt, how can I fix this?
<QwertyKb> I'm using UEFI
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> what's up penguin42
<penguin42> not much yet, got a bunch of things to do - I bought a pair of quad port gigE cards to put in my router and need to do those later and get rid of the switch off my desk
<BluesKaj> ok , which brand cards and router ?
<BluesKaj> I'm curious , because I don't much about consumer routers
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Pair of Intel cards off eBAY, and the router is a PC
<BluesKaj> oh , ok :)
<penguin42> fanless low-speed celeron board with ssd
<BluesKaj> wondewed ther for a sec penguin42
<BluesKaj> err wondered
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Last week or so I replaced the Pentium 90 that had been doing the job for the last decade :-)
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<BluesKaj> so what kind of OS /software did you use in the router?
<monkeyjuice> was wondering the same thing ;)
<BluesKaj> probly any OS would do ...windows ?
<monkeyjuice> will dd-wrt run on a harddrive?
<BluesKaj> looks like flash only
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well I'm running Ubuntu server with nating and firewalling via smoothwall and some ssh tunneling via a few scripts I set up
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The cheapest storage device I could get for it was a 64GB SSD so there are no space problems, and the cheapest RAM I could get was 2GB so there is plenty of RAM!
 * BluesKaj nods , sounds like a serious gateway server , penguin42
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Having a full Linux on there means I can do arbitrary firewalling and NATing between any random set of the ports and ssh port tunneling to whereever I want; e.g. now I'm on a non-fixed IP I have a port 25 tunnel to another box
<penguin42> BluesKaj: A number of people said I could actually do what I wanted with some of the more powerful little home routers with replacement firmwares, they may be right
<BluesKaj> having your own gateway/server gives you more flexibility than a consumer type router , correct ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, although if you can run Linux on the consumer type ones then possibly it doesn't make much odds
<penguin42> *!?$ card doesn't fit
<schreber> Anyone having issues adding a printer to 13.10 Xubuntu wherein the add dialog box does not appear
<brainwash> after resuming from suspend network-manager indicates that "networking is disabled"
<brainwash> can anyone confirm this behavior?
<brainwash> oh, it's actually an "ancient" bug
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1184262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184262 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager has decided that networking is disabled, cannot be re-enabled from lightdm" [High,Confirmed]
<ChogyDan> brainwash: did the workaround work?
<ChogyDan> brainwash: I go get that bug, but usually there is some other crash that shows up in dmesg
<ChogyDan> networkmanager always craps out for me, whenever there is some other dbus issue
<brainwash> didn't try anything yet to get it working yet, only encounter it once so far (first suspend/resume after upgrading to 13.10 just yesterday)
<brainwash> oh dammit, some ugly typos, sorry
<BluesKaj> brainwash:  wifi or ethernet ?
<BluesKaj> oh , from suspend , missed that , wifi then , dunno much about that]
<brainwash> BluesKaj: I assume wifi and ethernet should be affected
<brainwash> if "networking is disabled"
<brainwash> so some bug reports (counting the duplicates) have been filed
<penguin42> brainwash: I'd check it's really nm's fault, and things like the kernel modules for the network cards have been loaded and found the devices after the suspend
<BluesKaj> dunno , I use ethernet almost exclusively , until my daughter returns my laptop I can't experiment :(
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's good to be able to follow the wire....
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  yeah , but I don't use NM on ethernet anyway
<brainwash> maybe it's caused by some upstart shenanigans
<bhavesh> I just found that the text I type while renaming a file on desktop in invisible. I search Launchpad Bugs but couldn't find a similar bug report.
<bhavesh> Could someone confirm that so I could post a new bug?
<bhavesh> searched*
<brainwash> this time network-manager keeps working as expected after suspend/resume
<penguin42> brainwash: It sounds like a race condition of some sort
<brainwash> penguin42: you might be right
<penguin42> brainwash: I'd suggest you need to try and find what's going on during the failed state
<brainwash> penguin42: I'll investigate this misbehavior, maybe it's caused by one of my suspend/resume hooks
<brainwash> resulting in some delay
<penguin42> brainwash: Yeh I'm not sure what the details are, but I can imagine something like NM starting before the wifi module gets loaded/finds the device could confuse it
<ali1234> is bug 1204036 fixed for anyone?
<ubottu> bug 1204036 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Regression]Mouse wheel to change volume stopped working on Saucy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204036
<brainwash> ali1234: wouldn't the bug report inform you about a potential fix?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> it might have been fixed but nobody updated the bug
<ali1234> this happens a lot
<penguin42> especially if there were say 2 or 3 dupes of it but no one noticed that one
<ali1234> so, is it fixed for anyone? all you got to do is put the mouse over the sound icon and wheel up/down...
<ali1234> i can't test it because i'm on xfce and i don't know if the indicator-applet there is even passing through the wheel events or not
<penguin42> ditto, I'm on KDE
<ali1234> is anyone at all using unity? ;P
<ali1234> penguin42: do you use the KDE indicator plasmoid? (or whatever applets are called there)
<penguin42> ali1234: Hmm I've got the standard set of stuff on the panel - what's the indicator ?
<ali1234> not sure. i just saw it in synaptic the other day. it looks like it's not a full implementation, just indicator-messaging
<penguin42> ok, hang on - what would you expect it to do ?
<penguin42> bonus points for package name since I can't obviously see it
<ali1234> it's not what i thought it was
<ali1234> i thought it was a full indicator implementation but it's just indicator-messages so it won't actually do anything useful
<ali1234> i just wondered if it would support indicator-ng, but it won't (it doesn't do that at all)
 * penguin42 has a plasmoid called notifications that does all the normal notifications - but I don't know whether that shares the protocol with information
<ali1234> notifications are nothing to do with indicators
<penguin42> ok so what's indicators - is that the stuff that shows mail etc?
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> it's the thing that replaces the "tray"
<ali1234> which gnome called the notification area, just to be confusing
<ali1234> but unity notifications = notify-osd, the pop up bubbles
<penguin42> it's really sad that they've broken compatibility there; I wish that was just done as an addition
<ali1234> compatibility with what?
<penguin42> apps for anything but unity that added stuff to the tray
<penguin42> and then anything other than unity that wants to run Ubuntu apps
<ali1234> gnome doesn't use the old notifications any more either, and neither KDE
 * penguin42 looks at his KDE - still has a tray here, still has all my things in the tray
 * penguin42 still has a notifications thing
<ali1234> yeah, unity also still has a tray
<ali1234> so does gnome
<ali1234> but only stuff like skype uses it
<ali1234> the tray is horribly broken, it can't duplicate itself across monitors
<ali1234> it also can't be themed
<ali1234> gnome shell got rid of the idea entirely and only has the old compatibility, which is hidden in that weird bottom panel thing
<ali1234> unity puts the old type icons next to the indicators on the panel, but there's a whitelist
<ali1234> KDE - i dunno what KDE does, probably not anything intelligent
<ali1234> gnome classic/mate/xfce all have plugins for both the old way and the new way
<penguin42> ali1234: I thought current Unity had killed off the tray altogether and got rid of any compatibility with the tray
<ali1234> depends what you mean by "current"
<penguin42> I meant as of raring
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> it's still needed for skype
<BluesKaj> pe didn't see a sys tray in unity on 13.10
<BluesKaj> penguin42: ^
<BluesKaj> if there was one I missed it :)
<ali1234> how would you even see it?
<ali1234> it's not there unless something puts an icon in it - something that is whitelisted
<BluesKaj> no defaultapps like kde has ?
<ali1234> all the "defaults" use indicators
<BluesKaj> no matter I didn't use it long enough , it wasn't my cuppa tea
<ali1234> i guess i have to make a live usb to test this...
<penguin42> or a vm, unity is justabout usable in a VM these days
<ali1234> not sure if mouse wheel passes through to a vm
<penguin42> ah hmm
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  i couldn't get the guest additions to install in VB with Ubuntu/Unity , no matter what I tried ,they appeared to install with cli , but weren't recognized by the VB
<penguin42> hang on I'll boot my VM
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  any idea what i missed ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No, I run KVM not VB
<BluesKaj> ok
<penguin42> hmm, my saucy vm doesn't have a mixer
<penguin42> hmm why does my saucy vm have 3.9 rather than 3.11?
<penguin42> nope, scroll wheel doesn't work on it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What kernel does your saucy have?
<ali1234> silly vboxdrv rebooted my computer for no reason when the module loaded
 * penguin42 pats his kvm
<ali1234> vbox *uses* kvm
 * penguin42 pats his qemu-kvm
<alankila> afaik it has its own drivers. Has this changed?
 * alankila hasn't run virtualbox on linux for years
<ali1234> it can use either afaik
<penguin42> ali1234: Well I've confirmed that in my kvm guest it's getting scroll events but the mixer isn't changing
<ali1234> it just can't use them both at the same time
<penguin42> ali1234: What's vboxdrv then if it's using kvm?
<ali1234> beats me
<penguin42> ali1234: I can imagine it might be using the same vmx instructions in the chip, but if it's needing it's own kernel module I doubt it's using the kernel's kvm infrastructure
<ali1234> that's the thing: it doesn't need to use vboxdrv
<penguin42> oh
<ali1234> it can use kvm-amd as well or whatever it's called
<ali1234> but you can't have vboxdrv and kvm-amd loaded at the same time
<ali1234> well, you can, but one of them won't work properly
<penguin42> ali1234: On a different matter, what kernel have you got?
<ali1234> and vbox can;t run windows guests on kvm
<ali1234> 3.11.0-4-generic
<penguin42> hmm, so wth has my vm not getting it
<ali1234> maybe cos it's using a different kernel, because it's in a vm?
<penguin42> hmm no, it's on generic
<ali1234> wrong install media?
<penguin42> hmm, just dist-upgrade and it's pulling a load of packages again
<brainwash> penguin42: network-manager keeps working just fine, even after 3 more suspend/resume cycles
<penguin42> brainwash: OK, so it only fails when you're not trying to find the problem
 * penguin42 reboots vm and finds there are no indicators left all
<penguin42> oh there it is - it's just disagreeing about res
<penguin42> ali1234: So the scroll whell works if you click on the mixer and the menu shows the slider if you use the scroll wheel over the slider it works
<ali1234> yeah
<brainwash> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/tree/NEWS
<brainwash> bad news
<Zoiaguyver> Not really, just means Ubuntu keeps going on its own, just goes to prove why Canonical don't support upstream as much as they could
 * penguin42 wonders why it needs output drivers
<Zoiaguyver> I mean who exactly are the "management" in whats mean't to be an "opensource" project
<Zoiaguyver> Well in a sense from what i've saw it doesn't unless it is the binary blobs
<penguin42> well I meant why does it need changes in the upstream drivers
<penguin42> Zoiaguyver: I'm assuming the maintainers of that code
<Zoiaguyver> I'm not sure I think it was more about SNA support from reading the posts
<Zoiaguyver> but from what they say they are gonna support SNA but not the Xmir specific stuff, kinda weird
 * penguin42 thought SNA was the new thing anyway so I don't quite get that
<Zoiaguyver> penguin42: It is thats whats confusing..
<ali1234> wat
<Zoiaguyver> The comment posted with it is more like a school yard dig cause someone stole Waylands rattle lol
<ali1234> why would they add it and then remove it?
<ali1234> derp
<Zoiaguyver> Because as they said "The management" told them to
<penguin42> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2013-July/030657.html
<ali1234> that's lame
<penguin42> well the other side of it is that Canonical are asking the maintainers to put something in their patch set and not break it, so it's something they have to keep working
<penguin42> and for only Canonical's benefit
<ali1234> that whole "it's extra work" thing is just a lame excuse and always has been
<penguin42> no, it's a big thing
<penguin42> ali1234: look at that patch, it's not exactly self contained, it's all over with ifdef's
<ali1234> it's one file and a few hooks
<penguin42> ali1234: I don't know enough about why mir needed it, but you'd think they would have put  a more generic chunk of infrastructure in rather than making it mir specific in each driver
<Zoiaguyver> Because they want to keep it backwards compatible with older stuff
<ali1234> this is about xmir, not mir
<ali1234> anyway, refusing to carry a patch because it would make 5 minutes extra work for you, and when not carrying it means several hours extra work for someone else - is a lame choice in my opinion
<penguin42> ali1234: No, that's naive - it's the work that they've got to do in the future, not the merge time
<ali1234> the work they have to do in the future = 5 minutes
<ali1234> vs the work someone else has to do every time they do a new release = several hours
<ali1234> maintaining code is much much easier than having to patch it in every single time
<Zoiaguyver> Canonical will just do it themselves, they prob been expecting it seeing as how mir was pretty much spat on from the start
<ali1234> this is why everyone loses with "opinionated" design
<Zoiaguyver> They already keep Upstart and Unity going without any help really (apart from the community). Mir will end up being the same
<ali1234> what it really means is "i will minimize my workload even if it means 10x more work for everyone else"
<penguin42> Zoiaguyver: Well it depends, fortunately the use of Nux died off and they went back to Qrt
<penguin42> Qt
<ali1234> and when everyone does it, it just makes everyone's job that much harder
<penguin42> ali1234: Without knowing enough it's hard to say - my reading of that patch is it's quite intrusive and specific to Mir, I think if they had something that was less Mir specific to the driver then they'd have a better chance
<Zoiaguyver> Well for me atleast all it is doing is making me less interested in anything Wayland, X.org or Intel come up with lol
<penguin42> it's making me think about ditching Ubuntu
<ali1234> i'm quite happy to continue using xorg and nvidia proprietary driver
<ali1234> i don't see any benefit to wayland or mir
<Zoiaguyver> It will probably make a lot feel like that
<penguin42> ali1234: I don't know enough about them, I don't think it's a bad thing for people to try other approaches and it certainly feels from both sides like there is a back log of things people know need fixing in X
<Zoiaguyver> Well tbh they both have a use, they are both aimed to replace a 26 year old program that is doing more than it was ever meant to do
<penguin42> nod
<Zoiaguyver> Plus over the years X.org has picked up so much extra crap that isn't needed
<penguin42> fortunately I think the X Printer server is about dead....
<Zoiaguyver> lol
<Zoiaguyver> yeah but its still hanging on (or atleast the code :p)
<Zoiaguyver> But much of that from what I've read is down to X themselves with the "must not break backwards compatibility" ethos
<penguin42> Zoiaguyver: Well yeh I guess it depends what you're running, I know people still running Motif apps
<penguin42> heck less than 5 years ago I knew someone who was desperate to get OpenLook's terminal emulator working for an application they used every day
<Zoiaguyver> Openlook...
<Zoiaguyver> Now thats a blast from the past. You would think some of this stuff was dead and buried long ago lol
<ali1234> i regularly use xterm because it supports bitmap fonts and doesn't try to do subpixel antialiasing
<penguin42> you can turn the antialiasing off globally can't you?
<ali1234> i don't want to turn it off globally though
<ali1234> sometimes i just need to display bitmap fonts with pixel accuracy
<DoYouKnow> hi. I am having an issue where gfortran is interpreting GNU-style block comments as program code
<DoYouKnow> is there a workaround?
<penguin42> DoYouKnow: There's quite a variety of gcc versions available on +1, I'd try one of the others
<penguin42> 4.4,4.6,4.7,4.8 all seem to be there
<DoYouKnow> no matter what version I try I get the same issue
<DoYouKnow> I even tried the portland compiler, and this exact file worked on another linux
<DoYouKnow> I'm baffled
<DoYouKnow> err
<DoYouKnow> not portland, I mean ifort
<DoYouKnow> intel
<DoYouKnow> I must be missing some compilation periphery tool
<penguin42> doesn't know Fortran, so can't help much
<penguin42> DoYouKnow: if gfortran is like gcc it does take some options to specify the language version, so maybe you need to pass something
<DoYouKnow> penguin42: I am trying to compile WRF
<DoYouKnow> first character gfortran doesn't like is the * in /*
<DoYouKnow> in a block comment in an f90 file
<DoYouKnow> invalid character in name at (1)
<DoYouKnow> quit
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-08
<c_smith> I take it this is the place I would go if I had something to discuss Ubuntu Gnome 13.10?
<c_smith> just so I know for future reference
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> try that to start with
<vanishing> IamTrying: what graphics card do you have?
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, if i use nomodeset then i can see its working. But then i do not HDMI-1 and VGA-1 working
<vanishing> nvidia I recon
<IamTrying> vanishing, GeForce GT 620 Nvidia
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, You need to run a update and check the additional drivers
<IamTrying> vanishing, LiveCD shows Perfectly HDMI-1 and VGA-1 but after installation i did 3 times reboot since then i have black screen.
<vanishing> IamTrying: yep..do nomodeset, install nvidia driver, generate xorg.conf, reboot without nomodeset :D
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, apt-get update and upgrade i also did
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, You know where additional drivers are?
<vanishing> IamTrying: thats not enough, you have to install nvidia-current
<vanishing> or something similar
<IamTrying> vanishing, i did that too but no luck ( http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.33/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.33.run&lang=us&type=GeForce )
<vanishing> no i mean the one in repo
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, run software-properties-gtk   and check additional drivers
<IamTrying> vanishing, i also installed nvidia-current but then it auto matically goes as like nomodeset
<vanishing> where you can install with apt-get or synaptic
<IamTrying> OK wilee-nilee let me do that one software-pro..gtk
<vanishing> IamTrying: yea..thats why you have to generate xorg.conf
<vanishing> like I said before :D
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, I am not real up on graphic drivers so follow vanishing
<IamTrying> OK - let me try strange and weired LiveCD works perfect but after installing in disk display is doing strange
<IamTrying> OK
<vanishing> if I recall correctly
<vanishing> the command you want to run is
<vanishing> nvidia-xconfig
<vanishing> with sudo
<IamTrying> vanishing, i will do it now too. there is another strange thing happening 1) nomodeset and booted 2) init 0 3) via SSH i see its rebooting but my Monitors keep showing frozen black screen and the PC stays on
<vanishing> IamTrying: that might be related or not..
<vanishing> anyways, try to get graphics working first
<IamTrying> vanishing, 0) now i am in  nomodeset 1) then installed http://i.imgur.com/5uFlbUV.png 2) tried http://i.imgur.com/yAIskjM.png  (failed) 3) should i reboot and retry?
<vanishing> IamTrying: erm...image no longer available..
<vanishing> the first one
<IamTrying> vanishing, http://i.imgur.com/5uFIbUV.png
<vanishing> IamTrying: the second one is just saying, there was no xorg.conf
<IamTrying> sorry L was "i"
<vanishing> and xorg-xconfig just created one for you :D
<vanishing> i mean nvidia-xconfig
<vanishing> so it should be safe to restart
<IamTrying> vanishing, so i remove now nomodeset and reboot?
<vanishing> yep
<IamTrying> vanishing, After doing above. Rebooted and after Bios screen i get this > http://i.imgur.com/s86J2SF.jpg
<vanishing> IamTrying: something's wrong with the xorg.conf file...
<vanishing> but dont panic :D
<vanishing> can you ctrl alt f1 and cat out /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vanishing> use pastebin
<IamTrying> vanishing, Please http://paste.ubuntu.com/6077671/
<vanishing> gimme 1 min
<vanishing> it seems ok
<vanishing> IamTrying: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<IamTrying> vanishing, 1) i did apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current it was ok 2) i did init 6 3) i get same thing http://i.imgur.com/s86J2SF.jpg
<vanishing> IamTrying: try to add "blacklist nouveau" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<vanishing> and can you also pastebin the output of lsmod
<IamTrying> vanishing, 1) applied blacklist 2) and rebooted http://paste.ubuntu.com/6077688/
<IamTrying> vanishing, after reboot it comes again : http://i.imgur.com/s86J2SF.jpg
<vanishing> IamTrying: nvidia module is not loaded
<vanishing> IamTrying: if you do sudo modprobe nvidia_current
<vanishing> followed by sudo service lightdm restart
<vanishing> do you get low graphics notice?
<IamTrying> vanishing, # modprobe nvidia_current
<IamTrying> FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<vanishing> IamTrying: what if you do sudo modprobe nvidia instead?
<IamTrying> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:791 kmod_module_insert_module: could not find module by name='nvidia_304'
<IamTrying> ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_304': Function not implemented
<vanishing> the problem is probably the kernel module wasnt there
<IamTrying> vanishing, service lightdm restart apply i get this same thing back: http://i.imgur.com/s86J2SF.jpg
<vanishing> which version of nvidia do you have installed?
<IamTrying> vanishing, nvidia-current amd64 304.88-0ubuntu1
<vanishing> thats it?
<IamTrying> vanishing, Version: 304.88-0ubuntu1 ?
<IamTrying> vanishing, but i did 1st ) http://i.imgur.com/5uFIbUV.png
<IamTrying> then nvidia-current
<IamTrying> so it was like 1st installed 310 and then installed 304 ( apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current )
<vanishing> IamTrying: follow this
<vanishing> IamTrying: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6077708/
<IamTrying> WORKS - Oh my god GURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRU thanks a billiooooooooooooooooon GURUUUUU. WOW finally it works back thank you so much, you are Genius.
<vanishing> :D
<vanishing> np
<QwertyKb> Hi, after installing 13.10 beta, it takes me to a grup prompt.
<QwertyKb> 13.04 works fine
<QwertyKb> I have noticed though that 13.10 detects my drive as /dev/sdb while 13.04 as /dev/sda ... and vice versa
<wilee-nilee> QwertyKb, from a usb?
<wilee-nilee> QwertyKb, you have both 13.04 and 13.10 installed the description is a bit empty of actual details.
<QwertyKb_> wilee-nilee: No, I had 13.04 which worked, and tried replacing it with 13.10 beta
<QwertyKb_> When I boot 13.04 it detects the same drive as /dev/sda1 while 13.10 sees it as /dev/sdb1
<wilee-nilee> QwertyKb_, 13.10 is installed and on another HD, or on a usb
<QwertyKb_> (There are 2 disks in the machine, both versions have a different idea about which is sda and which is sdb)
<QwertyKb_> wilee-nilee: On the same hdd where 13.04 had been, I erased 13.04  and replaced it with 13.10 on the same partition!
<wilee-nilee> QwertyKb_, which disk is first in the bios to be read?
<QwertyKb_> wilee-nilee: What 13.04 saw as sda and what 13.10 sees as sdb
<vanishing> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<QwertyKb_> Well its UEFI so I'm not sure whether there is a real order.
<wilee-nilee> QwertyKb_, can you run sudo fdsik -l and pastebin it
<QwertyKb_> I'm installing on an mSata SSD
<QwertyKb_> On Windows currently, give me a few mins
<QwertyKb> wilee-nilee: No output at all on 13.10
<QwertyKb> http://paste.kde.org/p4fe1c3b7/
<vanishing> just sudo fdisk -l
<vanishing> no more arguments
<QwertyKb> wilee-nilee: vanishing  http://paste.kde.org/pc76909e7/
<wilee-nilee> sorry I misspelled fdisk, I'm not really up on uefi isuues is all.
<wilee-nilee> issues
<QwertyKb> Found this in /etc/default/grub on target install ... is this normal?
<QwertyKb> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<QwertyKb> "/dev/null"??
<vanishing> thats normal
<QwertyKb> Any idea why it would behave as such
<vanishing> the problem is grub does not boot the install right?
<QwertyKb> yes
<QwertyKb> exactly what is described here and with Kubuntu itself https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222017 in linux (Ubuntu) "UEFI GRUB Fails After 13.10 Beta1 Installation?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vanishing> can you follow this?
<vanishing> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vanishing> I'm not good with it either..
<rcythr> So I'm out of ideas. I'm using the g++-4.8 package from Saucy. Anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing g++ to refuse to enable threading? I'm pretty sure it's just a weird linking issue that's making g++ use the wrong lib
<bazhang> use the saucy version for raring?
<rcythr> yes
<bazhang> whyever would you consider doing that
<rcythr> I just want g++ 4.8. I figured installing the saucy package would be easier/faster than building from source
<bazhang> so no specific reason?
<rcythr> correct
<bazhang> !find g++
<ubottu> Found: account-plugin-aim, account-plugin-facebook, account-plugin-flickr, account-plugin-google, account-plugin-jabber, account-plugin-salut, account-plugin-twitter, account-plugin-windows-live, account-plugin-yahoo, activity-log-manager (and 15869 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=g%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<bazhang> mixing version packages is really a bad idea
<rcythr> I'll just build it from source then. It'll probably take 10 hours, but if using the packages is that bad an idea...
<bazhang> if it were some peripheral PPA, then it might fly, but something major like that will introduce way more issues than it purportedly solves, and of course is in no way supported
<bazhang> for example, using the raring version of handbrake on saucy
<bazhang> someone wanted the newest version of glibc just yesterday
<bazhang> saucy does come out in a few weeks, I hope you realize
<rcythr> Yes, I realize
<bazhang> ok, well good luck, whatever you decide
<rcythr> thank you :)
<bazhang> :)
<rcythr> I'll just install 4.8 for source
<rcythr> I'd rather have it in 10 hours than a few weeks :P
<tsimpson> rcythr: it's probably easier to just set up a small chroot (and use something like schroot) than backporting the toolchain
<tsimpson> quicker too
<rcythr> yea, I've come to senses. I'll just use boost/thread for a few weeks until sausy hehe :P
<rcythr> because a gcc build on this machine will probably finish about the same time as sausy gets released >.>
<tsimpson> what's the error you get? because boost's thread library would rely on native threading support anyway
<rcythr> It's a runtime error that basically says to enable threads
<tsimpson> and did you?
<rcythr> yes
<tsimpson> both when compiling and linking?
<rcythr> the verbose output even shows that the threaidng model is posix
<rcythr> My suspicion is that somehow the linker is using the wrong library
<tsimpson> I'm talking about the -pthread option
<rcythr> yes
<rcythr> I'm doing both in one command
<rcythr> with -pthread there
<tsimpson> it's odd, maybe you missed something when getting the packages from saucy
<rcythr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6077990/
<rcythr> That's my suspicion
<BluesKaj> hey all
<penguin42> hey
<Munchor> Hi there, no gnome-shell package on 13.10? Has it been removed from repos?
<ali1234> i doubt it
<ali1234> i see a gnome-shell package
<Munchor> oh I see what I did now
<Munchor> thank you ali1234
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-01
<nvrpunk> anyone had any luck with evolution-ews?  I seem to hang after adding my office365 mailbox
<nvrpunk>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<miyako> hi everyone! apologies for my lack of google-fu / general ubuntu development process knowlege; I was wondering if anyone could give me a general idea if running the current pre-release is essentially equivalent to running Debian Sid, and can I just up date my /etc/apt/sources.list to those repos and upgrade, or is there a significant expectation of breakage without doing a clean install?
<penguin42> you'd need to do a clean
<miyako> ah, okay, I thought there was a good chance that was true but I hoped it wouldn't be :)
<penguin42> miyako: I'm not exactly sure the point at which +1 split but it does fork at a point from debian, and then it's inconsistent with that; there are also a range of ubuntu specific patches on packages and some packages that are more recent in ubuntu than debian
<miyako> penguin42: oh, sorry, I am currently running ubuntu 14.04, I just meant can I track +1 instead of stable in ubuntu as I would be able to do tracking sid instead of wheezy in debian
<penguin42> oh, yeh, if you want to switch from 14.04 to 14.10 run do-release-upgrade -d
<ikonia> I'd advise against that
<ikonia> as it WILL break
<penguin42> miyako: It'll update your sources and also has some fixes in occasionally for other screwups
<miyako> ikonia: is that "it will break" on the same scale as running Sid / Rawhide / Arch / etc. or "it will break" as in "we, the developers, are actively creating a system with known breakages in preperation for the next release"?
<ikonia> miyako: no as in it will break, refuse to boot and you'll need to re-install
<miyako> ikonia: ah, okay
<miyako> I'm getting the feeling that if what I want is Sid I might be better off to just install Sid and be done with it, honestly it's just that I got all of my power management and SSD stuff tuned on this laptop and I didnt' want to do a clean install of anything and have to do that work again if I could help it
<ikonia> miyako: if you want something that works like sid - install sid
<miyako> I really wasn't sure how similar the ubuntu development model was, I have had ubuntu on this laptop for a while because, laptop, and ubuntu seemed, at least a couple of years ago, to work with less fuss on a laptop than anything else
<miyako> but I'm really more familiar with debian anyway
<miyako> and I'm not sure I want to wait for 14.10 to be able to have the new Qt stuff since until then I'll be stuck developing on Windows
 * penguin42 would still upgrade to 14.10 - if you know how to wrangle Debian problems you should be fine
<penguin42> it's working fine here
<miyako> I suppose if I assume I need to re-install, do my backing up and creating new install media first, then if I try the upgrade the worst-case scenario is I just clean install Sid as planned
<miyako> life would be much easier if Qtcreator didnt' segfault when running under virtualbox =\
<penguin42> that's pretty unusual
<miyako> penguin42: I've done a lot of research into this the last few days, apparently it has to do with a specific interaction between the OpenGL rendering extensions that are being used for previewing accellerated qtquick UI widgets and the virtualbox 3D accellerated video drivers
<penguin42> ah ok, that does make sense
<miyako> since I'm doing game development just turning off OpenGL isn't really an option or I'd just do that
<miyako> but as it stands right now the only dev environment I have that's actually working properly is my Windows 8 machine, and having to use windows for programming should be a violation of the geneva convention
<penguin42> yeh, that's a bit grim
<knitt1> I'm unable to boot with nvidia drivers under utopic
<knitt1> i tried to install with software & updates
<knitt1> (ubuntu gnome)
<knitt1> nouveau forces my system to reboot unfortunately
<knitt1> which was already happening under older versions of ubuntu as well
<BluesKaj> knitt1, it;s the new kernel module that doesn't support nvidia , you obviously upgraded your kernel , it's not the desktop at fault. I have the dame problem and run KDE
<BluesKaj> same
<knitt1> BluesKaj: oh. I see. so I have two options: downgrade kernel or wait for an nvidia update?
<BluesKaj> knitt1, what do you mean nouveau forces reboot , is the system crashing ?
<knitt1> BluesKaj: screen freezes, and after a few seconds screen goes black and I'm at the POST screen of bios
<BluesKaj> knitt1, or run with the older kernel , it works, I tried it
<BluesKaj>  try 3.16.0-10 in grub knitt1
<knitt1> BluesKaj: ok, I will try later
<knitt1> so much stuff to re-install in a new system :)
<knitt1> and also finally switched from x86 to amd64
<BluesKaj> clean install to 64biit
<BluesKaj> ?
<knitt1> yes
<knitt1> it was time
<knitt1> I think x86 gets tested less and less :]
<BluesKaj> most apps are 64 now, just a few 32 bit die hards still around
<knitt1> I think nouveau is overwriting some memory it's not supposed to write to
<knitt1> my VRAM is pretty limited, maybe that's a problem
<BluesKaj> my nvidia card is entry level 8400gs  with 256mb memory and it wasn't a problem before the kernel upgrade , don't see how that should change if nouveau works almost as well as the 331 driver
<knitt1> BluesKaj: well, it doesn't with my card. I had these problems with 14.04 too (and I think even with debian jessie)
<knitt1> mine has 128M dedicated (displays as 256M in nvidia-settings)
<knitt1> VRAM is almost always used 95% with nvidia proprietary drivers if I have a few firefox windows open
<knitt1> and I'm only using a single monitor to keep VRAM usage low
<penguin42> that should be fine
<knitt1> 95% is fine?
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 , would you know if the nvidia recommended driver bug has been fixed ? I haven't seen any nvidia upgrades yet
<knitt1> but crashen happen mainly when browsing images on the webz with firefox
<BluesKaj> knitt1, could be a flash problem
<knitt1> there's no flash most of the time
<knitt1> sometimes I can trigger a reboot by going to the activities view of gnome-shell
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I don't, I mostly run Radeon
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok
<knitt1> or maybe my gpu gets too hot with nouveau?
<knitt1> hm. 63 °C isn't too bad
<knitt1> but my mouse is really really sluggisw …
<knitt1> * sluggish right now
<knitt1> hmmm. 3.16.0-10 with nvidia-304-updates boots with gallium llvmpipe and low resolution :( will try to install nvidia-331-updates and reboot
<knitt1> suggested package nvidia-...-uvm – should I install it?
<knitt1> but damn that last boot was fast :]
<knitt1> meh. still nouveau :(
<knitt1> do I still need to create an xorg.conf file?
<knitt1> Xorg.0.log says: Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<knitt1> am I missing something?
<elfy> knitt1: I've just updated and upgraded in recovery mode - reinstalled nvidia and am booted with the newest kernel and nvidia
<elfy> fixed package ubuntu-drivers-common - version 0.2.98.1
<knitt1> elfy: so a system upgrade should fix it for me?
<elfy> possibly - I reinstalled the nvidia driver too
<knitt1> which version exactly? and with CLI or with the software & updates gui?
<elfy> version of what?
<knitt1> nvidia driver
<elfy> and I did it in recovery mode
<elfy> well I use -331-updates - no idea what you use :)
<knitt1> I tried several today, none worked :D
<elfy> well they'd not have done ;)
<knitt1> elfy: I don't have any updates to install :(
<elfy> dpkg -l ubuntu-drivers-common
<knitt1> maybe my ubuntu mirror lags behind
<knitt1> ubuntu-drivers 1:0.2.98
<elfy> knitt1: that's the current one - good
<elfy> what nvidia card do you have
<knitt1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86GLM [Quadro FX 360M] (rev a1)
<elfy> try nvidia-331-updates
<knitt1> that's what I have installed right now
<elfy> ok - and have you apt-get install --reinstall'd it?
<knitt1> will try to reinstall: apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331-updates
<knitt1> I freshly installed it before the last reboot
<knitt1> do I need the *-uvm package?
<elfy> if it's saying it wants it
<knitt1> ok, output of apt-get looks fine. dkms modules built for both kernel versions
<elfy> right
<knitt1> it's only in the "suggested packages" list
<knitt1> "… contains unfied memory kernel module". hmm.
<elfy> not installed here
<knitt1> hm. switched mirrors to main server, and now I have an update for ubuntu-drivers-common
<knitt1> let's update and then reinstall nvidia once gain
<knitt1> * again
<elfy> oops - fed you a bum steer there - read the 1 at the beginning at the end
<elfy> ii  ubuntu-drivers 1:0.2.98.1 <- here
<knitt1> yup, have updated it now
<knitt1> my local mirror lags behind
<knitt1> will use the main server for further dev release testing :]
<elfy> I'm in the uk - I use the main server
<knitt1> will try reboot in a few minutes
<knitt1> elfy: I must be doing something wrong. my Xorg.0.log still contains the line "Failed to load module "nvidia{" (module does not exist)"
<elfy> mmm - not sure then
<knitt1> will try older kernel once again
<knitt1> also installing the -uvm package, maybe that helps
<elfy> I'd just let it install what it wants to - I don't know what *buntu you're using either
<knitt1> ubuntu gnome 14.10 fresh install from beta 1 live cd
<knitt1> + updates
<elfy> http://pastebin.com/bH4vHmF5
<elfy> that's what versions I've got nvidia working with
<knitt1> http://pastebin.com/wejbPXwx mine looks identical
<elfy> yep
<elfy> knitt1: really no idea what's going on, if you've done the same as me, updated/reinstalled it
<elfy> sorry
<knitt1> no problem. thanks for your help :)
<knitt1> elfy: are you using upstart or systemd?
<elfy> upstart at the moment
<elfy> if you're using systemd - I have during this cycle had issues with upgrades to nvidia when using that - had to boot upstart to complete the job iirc
<knitt1> ok. just booted with the -10 kernel again, still nouveau :(
<knitt1> I'm on upstart too
<knitt1> Xorg.0.log still says "module does not exist". weird
<elfy> yea
<elfy> did you purge nvidia at anytime?
<elfy> perhaps - purge nvidia and autoremove the ones left
<knitt1> not that I remember
<elfy> then boot the -11 kernel and then reinstall nvidia
<knitt1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1363675 same error in log, reported 1 day ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363675 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" [Critical,Fix released]
<elfy> I might well have purged nvidia amongst all the things I did over the weekend
<knitt1> but I have that update already
<knitt1> ok, I will do an apt-get purge nvidia-*
<knitt1> and then after my next forced reboot I will reinstall 331-updates
<knitt1> or maybe I'll try another version
<elfy> knitt1: afaik it's -331, -current (which is -304 I believe) and -34something with xorg-edgers ppa
<knitt1> I also have -173, -310 and -319 in my apt-get autocompletion list
<elfy> 173 is legacy, not sure about the other 2
<knitt1> maybe I have more luck with the legacy drivers
<knitt1> after all my laptop is 6 years old
<elfy> perhaps - but the driver list lists yours :)
<elfy> I don't think you're the only one that's still having issues - someone on forum is still not booting properly
<knitt1> at least I'm booting :)
<knitt1> constantly :D
<BluesKaj> knitt1, so is my desktop 6 yrs old , it seems the nvidia kernel module is being prevented from usage even tho it appears to be installed with 'glxinfo | grep openGL' , but 'lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D' shows the nouveau driver as in use]
<knitt1> from xorg log I assume that the kernel module is either missing or cannot be found
<knitt1> I have purged all nvidia* now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Has nvidia dropped support for your 6 year old card?
<BluesKaj> knitt1, that shouldn't be necessary
<knitt1> I'll wait for a few more days
<BluesKaj> thecard isn;t 6 yrs old , but the pc is
<elfy> BluesKaj: possibly not - but I was just going through what I'd done to get it working here :)
<BluesKaj> think the nvidia kernel module is disabled
<elfy> anyway - I'[ve gtg now - good luck knitt1 - I'll leave you to have fun :)
<Zer000> so I'm on 14.10 and I did a partial distribution upgrade and lightdm won't start and I have to run startx manually. It's complaining about a missing unit file http://dpaste.com/2AE8NBX could someone help?
<penguin42> why did you do a partial dist upgrade?
<Zer000> penguin42, it asked me
<Zer000> the automatic update thing I mean
<penguin42> looks like some systemd stuff; my 14.10 upgrade box (that was upgraded very early) doesn't seem to be using systemd yet
<Zer000> penguin42, could you please check if you have a directory /etc/systemd/user and if anything's in it?
<penguin42> I have it, but there's nothing in it
<usr13> I've never heard of a "partial dist upgrade"  Is that something that really exists?
<usr13> ... or what is it ....?
<Zer000> penguin42, ok
<penguin42> Zer000: there seem to be a couple of bugs about that error message but they both seem to suggest it's a harmless error
<penguin42> (note I'm running kubuntu not ubuntu, but it does have the systemd-logind stuff)
<Zer000> usr13, well you know how the GUI prompts you to update packages? Once in a while it asks if I want to do a partial dist upgrade or "continue". This happened before and it just upgraded lots of packages (btw I was still on 14.10 it wasn't an actual upgrade). So I ran it again today and it just broke some stuff :(
<penguin42> Zer000: What happens if you do an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<penguin42> Zer000: I wonder if it's some packages being held back for some reason
<penguin42> but that shouldn't break anything
<Zer000> penguin42, nothing. everything's up to date.
<penguin42> Zer000: I'd have a dig about in /var/log/lightdm
<darkangel> Hello is this a place to contact Ubuntu team at to discuss features that 1 is working on and such?
<usr13> darkangel: Why don't you just ask a question and see if you get a response.
<Zer000> penguin42, so lightdm was just crashing (segfaulting?) so I replaced it with xdm. It's fugly but it works!
<penguin42> Zer000: Oh that shouldn't happen!
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-02
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyone running utopic? Need to check a package
<Akiva-Thinkpad> try installing libqt5opengl5-dev
<Akiva-Thinkpad> broken it tells me
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lordievader, good 11.30pm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :{
<elfy> morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> e
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ignore that e
<elfy> what about the second one :p
<lordievader> Hey Akiva-Thinkpad, elfy. How are you guys(/girls)?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lordievader, about an 8/10
<Akiva-Thinkpad> merge spamming the ubuntu core apps projects
<elfy> hey lordievader - just woken up, take a guess :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lordievader, how about you?
<lordievader> Same as elfy ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very neat
<elfy> heh
<salah> Hi! Is there any release notes, feature list, or any more information about what I can except in 14.10? :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> salah, ermmmm I recall something about - this is development - stick with 14.04 unless you plan on submitting bugs :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the transition to mir will be fun~
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but anyways; im on 14.10 right now; can't say I notice a difference really
<salah> Sure I am aware that it's still almost two months until release, but you do have any plans right? Im just curious what you want to achieve with the new version ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> salah, a lot of under the hood stuff it seems. A lot of work is being poured into the core apps project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> salah, so if you want to see some new things, well check out the browser-app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> will probably be replacing firefox
<elfy> in Ubuntu
<elfy> pretty sure that other flavours won't be so happy with that ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> elfy, heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> elfy, actually I use it occassionally. it really is quite nice
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<knitt1> yeah. new kernel finally boots with nvidia
<elfy> hey knitt1 - glad to hear that :)
<knitt1> hi elfy :)
<knitt1> but no sound now :(
<knitt1> will take a nap …
<elfy> ohh - now THAT would have me climbing the wall ;)
<knitt1> I just did an update, maybe it bites you soon
<elfy> no updates pending here - dragged a lot in earlier
<__liquid__> I tried to switch from upstart to systemd (apt-get install systemd-sysv) but that will remove unity. Does anybody run unity with systemd and is that even possible at this stage?
<Alphafive> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<IdleOne> ubottu: ignore Alphafive
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Alphafive> noooooo waaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-03
<kickinz1> o/
<kickinz1> cjwatson, infinity: Hi!
<kickinz1> cjwatson or infinity: I'm ready to work on +1, if you can help me to do so...
<Beldar> kickinz1, No one here with those nicks.
<kickinz1> Thanks, wrong channel ;)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rgouveia> hello ... in 14.10 after grub i get a black screen until some messages about swap appear then i get the graphical login. this is an acer laptop with intel gpu. any thoughts ?
<rgouveia> this already happened in 14.04 but i installed 14.10 to test the new release with the hopes that this can fixed
<Ampelbein> rgouveia: So, you get a graphical login and then you can't continue?
<rgouveia> I can continue normally after reaching the graphical login
<rgouveia> it's just after grub and before that
<rgouveia> i still get a few console messages in between
<rgouveia> but before those i get a black screen for some seconds
<rgouveia> around 10-20s
<Ampelbein> rgouveia: You could look at the output of "dmesg" if you see any errors, or check /var/log/syslog. You could also edit the command line at the grub prompt to exclude "quiet" so you can see more messages during system start which might give a clue on what the holdup is.
<rgouveia> Ampelbein: i c ... so the default quiet only hides messages with a black screen or I was supposed to see something else instead ?
<Ampelbein> rgouveia: It suppresses most of the kernel messages during boot.
<Ampelbein> I have to go now
<Ampelbein> Will be back in an hour or so.
<rgouveia> Ampelbein: ok, thanks! ttyl
<rgouveia> I think that instead of the black screen I should see something from plymouth
<rgouveia> ok, got it! i add removed splash but left quiet from grub on a previous install, duh! sorry for the noise :-)
<SP33D> oh ubunt gods tell me plz wilthe folder that exists and has content called /usr
<SP33D> will get deleted when i mount a normal block device to /usr?
<penguin42> it doesn't get deleted, it just gets hidden
<penguin42> however, mounting over /usr is probably a bad idea it's probably going to confuse the heck out of a lot of things
<SP33D> ok i need more space there
<SP33D> so i will ln -s folders in there
<penguin42> it's a little dangerous, you'll probably confuse package stuff maybe
<penguin42> but if you're careful you might cope
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-04
<SP33D> such shit now i broke the whole system
<SP33D> sudo depends on that folders
<penguin42> don't say I didn't warn you
<SP33D> its already over lol
<SP33D> i need to boot in recovery mode and try to mount the backup
<SP33D> lol
<SP33D> you didn't warned me man
<SP33D> thats why my system is now broken
<SP33D> plz email your full contact details to my lawyer and prepare for getting sued :D
<penguin42> SP33D: Sure, that's steve.jobs@....
<penguin42> SP33D: So I take it your / partition is too small?
<penguin42> or have you got a seperate /usr ?
<penguin42> or should that be, did you have....
<ikonia> SP33D: could you please try to keep the language clean.
<unfo> Hi all!  I am running Debian.  Could someone running Ubuntu+1 please open a shell, type "help", and paste the output in #unpaste?
<penguin42> why - that comes from bash?
<unfo> penguin42:  I will explain.
<unfo> penguin42:  after I compare :)
<penguin42> unfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8228120/
<penguin42> unfo: That's from bash 4.3-9ubuntu1  which suggests there is an ubuntu patch in there
<unfo> penguin42:  ok, thank you very much.  I now see that Ubuntu's bash help is just as obscure as Debian's bash help.
<unfo> The explanation:  I was hoping for something like "Welcome to the Unix command line.  This is the Unix equivalent of the Windows Command Prompt.  There are many commands you can use, like cd, ls, cp, mv, and cat."
<penguin42> unfo: No, that 'help' is part of the bash command
<penguin42> unfo: and just provides help on bash's builtins
<unfo> penguin42:  well, if someone is using Terminal, and they're stuck, and the have no clue how to display the contents of a directory, then "help" won't help them.
<unfo> Only "ls" can help them.  And if they don't know to type "ls":  well, I guess they had better Google.
<penguin42> unfo: Yes, although that's a very big space to describe; the best you could do would be to point to some tutorial
<unfo> penguin42:  you could teach ls and cat, and then point to some tutorial "for more information".
<penguin42> unfo: Yes, technically you don't need to install ls with bash which makes the dependency a  little tricky; the bash guys prefer having stuff in the 'info' command
<penguin42> (I think)
<penguin42> way way way back in the early days of unix (at the end of the 70s) there was a 'learn' command installed which did that basic type of intro
<shadeslayer> anyone running Kubuntu utopic here?
<unfo> shadeslayer:  Hi!
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Here
<unfo> !anyone
<unfo> penguin42:  They do prefer 'info'.  It may be possible to install bash without ls, but it's unlikely.
<penguin42> unfo: Agreed
<unfo> penguin42:  A rare embedded system might have that.  Very rare.
<penguin42> shadeslayer: What is the nature of your kubuntu utopic question
<unfo> !tell shadeslayer about anyone
<penguin42> unfo: Yeh and even then they normally have something basic, but still you'll have a hard time persuading bash to change it; an alias in the standard ubuntu bashrc might make sense?
<shadeslayer> unfo: penguin42 have you guys noticed IO performance improvements over the last copy of days?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: No, but this kubuntu utopic box doesn't do heavy IO
<penguin42> shadeslayer: I did notice an odd graphics glitch in todays boot though
<shadeslayer> penguin42: oh?
<shadeslayer> can't say we've touched that part in the last couple of days
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh just as I was dragging a window into it's god-given position (Framework 5 seems to be even worse at saving window layout)
<shadeslayer> oh, you're using Plasma 5?
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> (but I doubt that would do much to IO performance...)
<SP33D> penguin42 only to inform you i am back :D
 * penguin42 gulps
<SP33D> thx to my usb stick :D backup ;)
<unfo> !anyone is Please do not ask if anyone can help you, knows 'something' or uses 'some_program'. Instead, ask your real question. See also: <!ask> <http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#before>
<shadeslayer> I think you have to be a op
<penguin42> shadeslayer: I have this nice screen layout with 3 IRC windows and a shell , and it just never returns in the same order
<shadeslayer> penguin42: I see, have you checked if you can reproduce it on the weekly neon5 ISO's
<shadeslayer> penguin42: http://files.kde.org/snapshots/neon5-latest.iso
<unfo> shadeslayer:  the bot forwarded my edit-request to #ubuntu-ops for consideration.
<penguin42> shadeslayer: I haven't - is that in principal more upto date than the ppas?
<shadeslayer> unfo: aha ok, didn't know it did that
<shadeslayer> penguin42: yes
<shadeslayer> penguin42: that's latest git
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Oh, right
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Might be a bit tricky to setup an equivalent VM but I'll give it a go; are you using 5 ?
<shadeslayer> penguin42: I'm using Neon :)
<shadeslayer> I'm thinking of getting a SSD, so I have to install utopic at some point
<penguin42> I keep meaning to attack the screenlocker and add a way to blank the screen
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Get an SSD, they're ludicrously quick to boot; but get a good make
<shadeslayer> yeah, one of the Samsung/Intels
<shadeslayer> lets see
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh
<unfo> penguin42:  why not a Seagate Momentus XT?
<shadeslayer> still on the fence
<shadeslayer> I have a 3 year old laptop
<shadeslayer> that could die any moment
<penguin42> unfo: That the cached disk?
<unfo> penguin42:  yep.
<shadeslayer> pondering about investing more into it
<unfo> penguin42:  it comes with some gigabytes of flash, for cache purposes.  My cousin bought one.  It worked perfectly.
<penguin42> unfo: On my main machine I have the ssd and I have a separate hard disk; the OS and /home on the SSD and then I use the spinny disk for big stuff
<unfo> penguin42:  a waste of effort.  You could use one Momentus XT for all partitions.
<penguin42> unfo: Except I already had the hard drive when I added the ssd and it's a desktop system so it was easier
<unfo> penguin42:  fair.
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Nearly got that iso :-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<penguin42> 6.44MB/s is going some
<unfo> shadeslayer:  A Momentus XT is probably a better buy than an SSD.
<unfo> shadeslayer:  Read the reviews.
<unfo> shadeslayer:  They work well.
<shadeslayer> jebus
<shadeslayer> 1TB
<penguin42> shadeslayer: It's a hard drive + SSD cache in one thing that just looks to the host like a disc
<unfo> shadeslayer:  it comes with firmware which handles all the caching.
<shadeslayer> oh wo
<shadeslayer> this is cheap
<penguin42> shadeslayer: But it's only about 8GB of flash
<shadeslayer> I think one of my colleagues has something like this
<unfo> penguin42:  but 8GB is enough to hold the basic daily-use parts of any OS, including the office suite plus web browser.
<shadeslayer> idk, I have a macbook pro 2011, and I can get a hybrid case
<shadeslayer> so I can have 2 storage mediums
<penguin42> shadeslayer: wth is the passowrd for the live session user?
<shadeslayer> if I remove my CD drive
<shadeslayer> penguin42: nothing, just login
<penguin42> oh yeh, it didn't want to do that at first
<shadeslayer> oh? 0.o
<shadeslayer> it should just work
<penguin42> hmm, it's very upset by running in vmvga card
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> you probably want to switch to TTY2 and back to TTY1
<shadeslayer> plasma 5 isn't meant for virtualized hw yet
<shadeslayer> since it's all QML2 and GPU accelerated and magic
<shadeslayer> and ponies
<shadeslayer> and unicorns
<shadeslayer> can't forget the unicorns
<unfo> shadeslayer:  the biggest Momentus XT is 4 terabytes.  But that's a 3.5" hard drive.
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> unfo: but like I said
<shadeslayer> I could have all my data that I don't really use on my current HDD and buy a SSD + Hybrid case
<unfo> shadeslayer:  you can.  You'd then have to manually move data back and forth between the two volumes.
<unfo> shadeslayer:  A hassle, but doable.
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Is that installable or is it only live on that iso?
<shadeslayer> symlinks
<shadeslayer> symlinks ftw :P
<shadeslayer> penguin42: yes
<shadeslayer> penguin42: search for install from kickoff or krunner
<penguin42> ok, will do
<unfo> shadeslayer:  alternatively, you could buy an SSD and set yourself up with one of the Linux equivalents of Microsoft ReadyBoost.  bcache or dm-cache both offer such functionality.
<unfo> penguin42:  ever tried one of those?
<penguin42> unfo: No, I just install the OS on the SSD
<unfo> penguin42:  I guess it's less effort.
<unfo> penguin42:  Western Digital does manufacture hybrid hard drives with more than 8GB of flash.  But as you add more flash, the law of diminishing returns starts to apply.
<unfo> penguin42:  there's more information at <http://enwp.org/Hybrid_drive>.
<penguin42> unfo: Yeh, tbh I don't like the idea of the lack of control
<unfo> penguin42:  it just works.  It controls itself perfectly, so you don't _have_ to control it.
<unfo> Although I guess the kind of people who like buying SSD are big fans of fine-grained control.
<penguin42> shadeslayer: It's interesting they're using QtCurve as the default Gtk style; it makes sense, Oxygen-gtk has never been stable for me
<shadeslayer> actually ...
<shadeslayer> that's probably not QtCurve
<shadeslayer> they're making their own
<penguin42> it says it is!
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> then it hasn't landed on the ISO yet
<shadeslayer> maybe this week
<shadeslayer> penguin42: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=120628
<penguin42> shadeslayer: I really do need to look at the lock screen, it really annoys me
<shadeslayer> please send feedback via forums to the VDG! :D
<shadeslayer> it's extremely useful
<penguin42> vdg?
<shadeslayer> KDE has a Visual Design Group
<shadeslayer> that is steering the look of Plasma 5
<shadeslayer> ( instead of letting developers go mental )
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Actually, the look I'm ok with, my problem is I want a way to blank the display on demand
<SP33D> can i use this qt styling stuff at present
<SP33D> when i am on utopic?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Generally I like the new style ( a bit too close to looking like MS in some ways) but it's still a little buggy
<shadeslayer> blank displays on demand?
<shadeslayer> so like, you hit a key combo and the screen turns off?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh, say I'm at the lockscreen, I want that to go black
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Two use cases
<shadeslayer> file a bug report?
<shadeslayer> could you do that in KDE4?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh I've got half a feeling I did a long time ago and it was closed, I might try again
<penguin42> shadeslayer: No you couldn't on 4
<shadeslayer> ok, just curious
<penguin42> shadeslayer: but 4's advanced screen locker did have a mode which was very configurable you could set as almost completely blank
<penguin42> (albeit was hopelessly insecure)
<shadeslayer> as for the bug report, propose use cases on the bug report and if it's within reason, the devs should implement it
<penguin42> shadeslayer: My 2 use cases are 1) Your watching TV and you accidentally knock the mouse and you have the monitor glaring at you   and 2) When blanking doesn't work automatically (like with synergy)
<penguin42> shadeslayer: I'm pleasently surprised to see it's still working on non-GL chipsets (e.g. my VM)
<shadeslayer> it'll 'work'
<shadeslayer> till it doesn't
<shadeslayer> it's not really a tested config
<shadeslayer> I've seen backtraces that go into vbox dri drivers
<shadeslayer> those are fun
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Pity, because IMHO it works a lot better than Gnome3 in a KVM guest
<shadeslayer> penguin42: well, can't be helped
<shadeslayer> but I hear KVM is getting openGL support
<shadeslayer> so maybe it'll work properly then
<penguin42> I don't think in the near future to be honest
<penguin42> there is the Virgil work but I wouldn't expect it any time soon
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> lets see
<penguin42> they want stuff filed on bugs.kde.org I assume?
<shadeslayer> penguin42: yes
<shadeslayer> alternatively
<shadeslayer> kde.fail :p
 * shadeslayer goes back to hacking on Qt
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Oh wow
<shadeslayer> penguin42: kde.fail ? :D
<penguin42> yes
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's a bit funny ^_^
<penguin42> shadeslayer: That is the single best tld I'm aware of
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> www.tipthismuch.in is pretty cool as well
<shadeslayer> penguin42: btw http://kde.sexy/
<shadeslayer> KDE has fun TLD's :p
<penguin42> shadeslayer: My original bug was kde bug 311116
<ubottu> KDE bug 311116 in locker-qml "Simple lock doesn't respond to escape or anyother way to blank again" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311116
<shadeslayer> penguin42: so the idea seems sane, but just that it wasn't properly implemented
<shadeslayer> penguin42: mind reporting that again ?
<shadeslayer> but this time against plasmashell
<penguin42> ah it's in the shell now?
<shadeslayer> well, I think
<shadeslayer> I don't remember components and products off the top of my head
<penguin42> sheesh what use  :-)
<shadeslayer> I actually don't see something good for this
<shadeslayer> penguin42: just report against plasmashell/general
<shadeslayer> and then someone should move it to the right product/component
<penguin42> shadeslayer: kde bug 338796
<ubottu> KDE bug 338796 in general "plasma5/screenlocker/No way to blank the screen on demand" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338796
<shadeslayer> cheers
 * shadeslayer heads to bed
<penguin42> yeh that's not a bad idea; it's passed 3am :-)
<shadeslayer> penguin42: fwiw that might go into kscreen
<shadeslayer> since kscreen can blank screens
<shadeslayer> and kscreen is now part of workspaces
<penguin42> ok, lets see what happens
<shadeslayer> and it has a kded module running
<shadeslayer> yeah
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Thanks for your pointers
<shadeslayer> penguin42: UTC? :P
<shadeslayer> np
<penguin42> shadeslayer: UTC+1
<penguin42> (UK)
<shadeslayer> ah yeah that
 * shadeslayer has a flight in 8 hours for Akademy \o/
<penguin42> have fun
<shadeslayer> AKA sleep deprivation and drunkenness for a week
<penguin42> I'm sure we'll see lots of patches then....
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> I hope so too
<shadeslayer> #breaktheci
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cjohnston> Hello, I upgraded to 14.10 last night from 14.04... My laptop is now fairly un-usable.. Nothing in the top right corner is showing up (date/time, icons, etc).. The unity bar on the left shows up with all the icons I expect, however I can't open any of the apps, nor the dash.. Tried something like ctrl alt T to open the terminal to no avail.. If I switch to a different console, I'm able to login, and I'm
<cjohnston> looking through the logs now but so far don't see anything.. any thoughts?
<penguin42> cjohnston: have you tried doing an apt-get update   and apt-get dist-upgrade from the console just to see if it's fixed already?
<cjohnston> penguin42: no updates available
<penguin42> cjohnston: Does it work as the guest user ?
<cjohnston> let me try
<cjohnston> before logging in, everything appears correct, I see the time and date, network indicator, etc
<cjohnston> guest appears the same as my regular user
<penguin42> hmm, that's a pity
<penguin42> cjohnston: what graphics card?
<cjohnston> hrm. this time when logging into a different console I see a couple systemd issues, but they aren't providing a ton of info
<penguin42> cjohnston: There are a few systemd warnings even on working systems
<cjohnston> penguin42: NVIDIA NVS 5400M
<penguin42> cjohnston: Did you previously have the nvidia closed drivers installed?
<penguin42> cjohnston: They tend to break on upgrade; so I'd try uninstalling from the command line and seeing if it survives ok on the open drivers and then if there are new closed drivers for utopic (not sure if they're ready yet)  reinstall them
<BluesKaj> cjohnston, I'm using the nvidia-331-updates driver and it seems to work ok on KDE except for the login page not loading, but startx gets me to the desktop. How 331-updates will behave on Unity is another matter though.
<BluesKaj> cjohnston, are you running Optimus graphics ?
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: that is the card, yes
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: penguin42 I have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and libdrm-nouveau2 installed..  nothing nvidia-...
<BluesKaj> so you have an intel and a nvidia dual gpu system?
<cjohnston> The graphics seem to work fine, the display looks correct except for missing the notification stuff..
<cjohnston> no
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> nouveau is the default nvidia driver on ubuntu , usually works quite well
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> ya, I don't think it's anything to do with the graphics.. :-/
<cjohnston> logs don't seem overly helpful either
<elfy> BluesKaj: pretty sure that's a lightdm update to .8 - install with that I need startx - this install with everything BUT lightdm updated works fine
<BluesKaj> elfy, ok thanks for the heads up, logging in from the VT isn't a big deal until the fix comes down
<elfy> bug 1365336 if you want to me too it :)
<ubottu> bug 1365336 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm update=No desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365336
<BluesKaj> actually the pc boots directly to the VT login , as if lightdm doesn't even exist
<elfy> yea think so here
<elfy> I meant I'd logged into tty1
<elfy> I'll reword it
<BluesKaj> yeah the tty or vt as I was informed by a guru
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> vt=virtual terminal ///what the difference is
<elfy> no idea :)
<BluesKaj> forgotten rather
<elfy> guru's can guru if they want - as long as they understand my no guru I'm fine with that :p
<BluesKaj> anyway I was corrected with vigour :)
<BluesKaj> elfy, well you know how picky some of these ADD geeks can be :)
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> I got booted from #ubuntu for calling one of them a "correction troll"
<BluesKaj> banned actually
<elfy> well - that's likely to happen in ubuntu space channels
<BluesKaj> it was personal IMO, but I don't miss the chat much since ubuntu is becoming so different vs kubuntu now
<elfy> I don't use that channel - didn't when I used ubuntu
<elfy> has it's place of course
<cjohnston> BluesKaj, penguin42 I just tried a livecd and it is the same there
<penguin42> cjohnston: Sounds like they broke it then
<BluesKaj> cjohnston, seems to me your upgrades and dist-upgrades didn't work
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: if it's broken on the live cd, I don't think your statement makes sense
<BluesKaj> the ugrades fix the existing problem that the livecd has
<BluesKaj> so your install isn't upgraded
<elfy> cjohnston: I'[ve got the same issue with live sessions - it has the lightdm updated
<BluesKaj> live cd are seldom up to date, cjohnston
<BluesKaj> err cds
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: I'm on 1.11.8-0ubuntu1 for lightdm
<cjohnston> elfy: you were saying you need to run
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well, except for the nightlies
<cjohnston> 'startx' to work with that version?
<cjohnston> I downloaded the 20140904 daily..
<BluesKaj> cjohnston, same lightdm here, but I run kde so who what the problem could be , I just get an error saying service 1000 unknown then it boots to the VT/TTY login
<BluesKaj> who knows
<BluesKaj> I haven't checked the logs yet since it's on a different pc
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: I do see that
<cjohnston> hmm.. nouveau MMIO read of 0x00000000 FAULT at 0x002140 [ !ENGINE ]
<BluesKaj> cjohnston, unfortunately I don't see any errors regarding lightdm in /var/log/syslog, however nvidia-331-updates driver shows as activated ..I switched from nouveau because it wasn't working well virtual desktops on kde
<penguin42> BluesKaj: lightdm errors normally land in /var/log/lightdm
<BluesKaj> oops sorry , lightdm logs says user1000 added then it says user 1000 changed and that's all]
<penguin42> that is the last message in my lightdm.log - but is that all you've got?
<cjohnston> elfy: fwiw, the systemd-shim bug report, that version (7-2) is still in proposed... so unless you have utopic-proposed, it isn't your bug..
<cjohnston> I am still on 7-1
<BluesKaj_> penguin42, http://paste.kde.org/pxyfhfzul\
<BluesKaj_> err http://paste.kde.org/pxyfhfzul
<penguin42> oh weird
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: So the only difference in the lines we've actually got is that I see you've got a /usr/local/share/lightdm.conf.d/90-nvidia.conf
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: Can you do a dpkg -S   on that to see where it comes from?
<BluesKaj_> no path found
<penguin42> what's in it?
<BluesKaj_> krunner says the path doesn't exist either
<BluesKaj_> also tried /usr/local/share/lightdm.conf.d , but it's not valid
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: Sorry, the path is /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-nvidia.conf
<BluesKaj_>  /usr/local/share seems to have a series of empty folders
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: Do you have the Nvidia drivers installed?
<BluesKaj_> penguin42, ok , http://paste.kde.org/po8fghffs
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: I'm assuming that's coming from some Nvidia installed package - I'd try removing it....
<BluesKaj_> yes the nvidia-331-updates driver the recommended nvidia-331 driver doesn't load, altho i don't see it blacklisted...think the kernel module was removed
<penguin42> my guess is you've still got bits of the packages left over like that one
<BluesKaj_> nvidia-331-updates driver and the regular 331 are obviously diffeent bersions of the same kernel module
<BluesKaj_> verwions
<BluesKaj_> where's my glasses
<elfy> cjohnston: I know which version of -shim I have here - I said in bug report " no -shim upgrade available here unless I allow -proposed repos - so error here is apparently only lightdm"
<cjohnston> elfy: did anything else upgrade when you upgraded lightdm? I switched from 14.04 to 14.10 so I have no idea what else may have been new
<BluesKaj_> penguin42, well I prefer using the 331-updates over the nouveau ...the nouveau doesn't work well with my desktop preferences/effects ..logging in from the VT/TTY isn't a problem for me.
<elfy> cjohnston: heh - I had a bunch of updates - BUT I have 2 installs here, one with everything BUT lightdm updated one with all updated - the one with the old lightdm boots properly
<cjohnston> gotcha... I downgraded lightdm and rebooted and it still isn't working
<BluesKaj_> ok , back to the laptop
<BluesKaj> penguin42, cjohnston I have no issues with the newest version of lightdm  on this intel cpu and gpu laptop
<cjohnston> ok
<BluesKaj> lightdm must have an API problem with nvidia drivers including nouveau
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well maybe, I'm just suspicious of that lightdm nvidia conf file, since it's only your lightdm that's broke I'd try taking that conf file out
<BluesKaj> well i suppose it's worth a try
<SwedeMike> ml
<BluesKaj> penguin42, took that /90-nvidia.conf text file out , but there's no change during rebooting
<penguin42> oh well, worth a try
<rgouveia> hi ... i'm having a weird issue with thunar not respecting my default applications even though they are defined. pdfs are opened with gimp instead of evince. i did some troubleshooting and it seems to be using mimeinfo.cache to get this information
<rgouveia> even weirder is that if i open thunar /path/to/pdf on the terminal it opens with evince
<rgouveia> running python -c 'import gio; print gio.app_info_get_all_for_type("application/pdf")' gives me gimp on the terminal
<rgouveia> btw, this also happens with a newly created user
<rgouveia> any ideas on what is going on ? :-)
<daurnimator> anyone managed to run utopic under systemd-nspawn?
<daurnimator> if you want to give it a try: mkdir utopic && sudo debootstrap --arch=amd64 utopic utopic http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ && sudo systemd-nspawn -D utopic
<daurnimator> the first issue to show up is that dns resolution fails
<daurnimator> which seems to be related to /run
<daurnimator> https://asciinema.org/a/11947
<daurnimator> ^^ if anyone can help
<penguin42> for something that claims purely text based recording why is the playback so awful
<Ampelbein> I can't watch it, no JS and too lazy to enable it.
<daurnimator> why is it awful?
<daurnimator> I can also pastebin the output if thats better
<penguin42> daurnimator: It's displayed kind of huge, insists on playing back slow - I just want the text
<daurnimator> sorry, the hugeness is just the size of my screen when I recorded it
<daurnimator> to increase speed add ?speed=5 to the url to make it 5 times faster
<penguin42> no, the size is due to the size that site decided to render it at rather than just presenting it as plain text back to us
<daurnimator> http://codepad.org/GUWm9PU8 <== the failed spawn in pastebin form :)
<penguin42> better, so it looks like it's the /dev/kmsg it's upset by
<daurnimator> penguin42: googling around, the kmsg error doesn't seem to be a deal breaker
<daurnimator> as in, its a warning, not an error
<Sitting_Bullsht> ugh*
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> ok thanks - you?
<lordievader> Doing good here ;)
<elfy> good :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-06
<Zer000> lightdm crashes! http://dpaste.com/2QM445M what do I do?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What the hell is this bug ? http://i.imgur.com/H8BlSlL.jpg
<Akiva-Thinkpad> all of a sudden, my main user can't do simple tasks, as if it lost its permissions or something
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lordievader, morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey are there two images of 14.10?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like one using exclusively mir?
<lordievader> On iso.qa.ubuntu.com there is a separate entry for Unity 8 (not sure if that is Mir, I do not follow Unity's progress), that entry however is rather empty.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, heya
<BluesKaj> hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, whats happening?
<BluesKaj> Akiva-Thinkpad, , not much yet ..whats up with you?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, making a multiboot usb
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and watching samurai cop
<BluesKaj> Akiva-Thinkpad, yumi?\
<Akiva-Thinkpad> multiboot... Should I use yumi?
<BluesKaj> dunno , it didn't work for me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, yumi didn't?
<BluesKaj> yumi didn't work for me, not sure what i did wrong, if anything
<BluesKaj> what are you using Akiva-Thinkpad?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, trying to use multiboot. Some gtk2 issue
<BluesKaj> ok
 * BluesKaj checks out multiboot
<chrs-> does ubuntu keep a database of crash data somewhere?
<BluesKaj> chrs-, /var/log
<lordievader> Wouldn't it be /var/crash?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I suppose, but var/log/syslog is easier to read
<lordievader> Agreed.
<BluesKaj> err /var/log/syslog
<chrs-> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-07
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> slow sunday
<BluesKaj> yup, very quiet
<BluesKaj> suddenrly realized how n
<BluesKaj> bloated and slow firefox has be\come,
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What are you using instead?
<BluesKaj> think 'buntu support is minimal now
<BluesKaj> going with chromium , penguin42
<penguin42> hmm, haven't tried it for a few years
<BluesKaj> tried which one?
<penguin42> chromium, haven't tried it for a few years
<BluesKaj> well it suffers from google -hate in a lot of cases, but I have no problem with it...fast and efficient and easy to setup
<BluesKaj> the only thing lacking is the toolbar with edit and other options that FF has above the addressbar , but I can live without it
<penguin42> I did submit a chromium bug a few years back asking for a short cut for them
<BluesKaj> also the tab fonts are hard coded and so small they're almost unreadable on a large monitor like a TV
<penguin42> oh, I know why I stopped using it; I could hard lockit up with pasting with synergy
<BluesKaj> pasting with synergy?
 * BluesKaj launches muon for synergy info
<penguin42> yeh, synergy the thing that lets you share a mouse/keyboard across too machines
<BluesKaj> right, seems like a cool app
<BluesKaj> dunno if i'd use it much tho
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I use it because all these irc windows are on an old laptop display and I do most of everything else on my main machine
<lordievader> penguin42: I have a similar setup. And old laptop as irc screen ;)
<penguin42> lordievader: Yeh it works OK, synergy just tends to confuse the heck out of some things
<lordievader> penguin42: Never really had any problems with synergy.
<penguin42> lordievader: The machine that is the synergy client never screen blanks for me; I have some keyboard mapping issues and cut/paste is sometimes flaky
<BluesKaj> i use a laptop here and a wireless KB and mouse for the media server which is 3M away and connected to the TV, so it's easy to task on each machine from one location
<penguin42> well I could type on the laptop keyboard and use it's touchpad, but that would mean leaning forward and that's waaaaaayyyy too much effort
<lordievader> Thats why we have synergy, so we don't need to switch to a different keyboard ;)
<penguin42> interesting; I'm seeing some background rendering artifacts with chromium (On KDE framework 5)
<penguin42> it's the desktop background that flickers black as I move my mouse into and out of the screen - the contents of chromium are fine
<BluesKaj> still on plsama4 here, no artifacts
<penguin42> ok, cured if I turn off compositing
<elfy> afternoon peeps
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> ok thanks lordievader - having a lazy day - that's what Sunday is for :p
<lordievader> elfy: True that ;)
<BluesKaj> had to drop my vpn connection for a few mins, for some reason thunderbird wouldn't send email to gmail accts while connected thru the vpn... it worked before but suddenly not.
<streulma> hello is there better HiDPI support in Unity for 14.10
<BluesKaj> streulma, using a large monitor
<BluesKaj> ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's not necessarily the large monitors,it's the small ones with lots of pixels
<BluesKaj> well increased dpi settings certainly help the font res on large monitors
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The problem is a lot of apps/libraries that do stuff in fixed number of pixels look hopelessly small on them
<BluesKaj> the only problem I've come across is the tab fonts on chromium, otherwise fonts are easily adjusted on kubuntu ...windows is a lot cruder but it's workable
<streulma> BluesKaj Macbook Pro Retina 13 inch
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What display have you tried it on?
<BluesKaj> our TV , a Panasonic 42" Plasma connected to the media server pc via DPI/HDMI from a nvidia 8400gs
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Right, that's not where you get the problem
<BluesKaj> yeah, my 15.6" laptop screen is harder to adjust ,but running 105 dpi seems be a good compromise
<BluesKaj> to be
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But the problem comes when you have ~250dpi screens   a lot of stuff just looks wrong
<BluesKaj> wouldn'r down scale the dpi setting...that seems a bit much when the default is usually 96 dpi in the display driver
<BluesKaj> er would rather
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But the actual physical hardware is ~250dpi - and a lot of stuff doesn't look right
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That's the issue; it's not a simple settings issue
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah, makes me wonder.."what the hell are they thinking" putting out a product with that kind of screen..kind of silly
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No! They're absolutely lovely
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It just takes a bit of design to get stuff right
<BluesKaj> sounds like pita to me
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No, it's really really nice
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The displays are absolutely gorgeous
<BluesKaj> not if you can't read the fonts
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You can when the desktop environment properly does the fontsize properly
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It just means fixing a lot of old font cruft that assumed fixed DPI in a lot of places
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It does take some effort to get stuff right, and I think streulma was asking whether Ubuntu has done that yet (I don't know - I don't have such a device myself)
 * BluesKaj needs larger displays for his old eyes
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh there are some 28" devices starting to come out at that type of DPI now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Properly rendered fonts look very crisp and smooth curves etc on them, photos look lovely
 * penguin42 hasn't had a chance to play with the big displays, only played with tablets and laptops in shops
<BluesKaj> photos look great on the TV , it's not an immense screen so resolution is really clear
<BluesKaj> and being a plasma display the contyrast is superior to lcd/led displays
<BluesKaj> it's nice for standard TV resolution as well, the smaller 42" screen makes 480i much more watchable than a large 65"
<BluesKaj> some channels here compress the hell out of 1080i HD sources and aren't much clearer than the
<BluesKaj> 480i counterpart
 * penguin42 still watches TV on a 32" CRT so hey
<penguin42> (Mostly because I can't even think about the effort needed to get it down the stairs to replace it...)
<BluesKaj> our 20 yr old 28" mitsubishi gave up the ghost literally,  and we got a good deal on this Panasonic, we had no other tvs so no other choices
<BluesKaj> bbl
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-31
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mijk> hi, I upgraded to wily from vivid and on boot up it stays on "A start job for Network Manager Wait Online" indefinitely
<solsTiCe> hi. It's been twice I try to boot latest iso (from grub loopback but that should not matter) and twice I got the login screen half in black the top most half in black and a circle with (no data available in it) and I can't type any password or enter (?)
<solsTiCe> it's supposed to be beta 1 now and it's disapointing
<getpwnam> i've just installed kubuntu 15.10 beta, and I'm trying to install pipelight (from here: http://pipelight.net/cms/install/installation-ubuntu.html). Steps one and two have been successfully completed, but when I try step 3 I get: E: Unable to locate package pipelight-multi
<penguin42> getpwnam: PPA's on beta's are generally a mess
<penguin42> getpwnam: Often not rebuilt (yet?) for the new release
<getpwnam> okay
<OerHeks> it should have a wily candidate https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<OerHeks> did you update after adding that ppa?
<OerHeks> or enable multiverse repository for those MS fonts
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TJ-> Could someone please tell me what "file /boot/initrd.img*" reports please?
<k1l_> on a 14.04 its: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-62-generic: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Mon Aug 17 23:21:24 2015
<TJ-> No, for 15.10
<brainwash> why?
<TJ-> On my Wily test-bed there's no compression: "/boot/initrd.img-4.1.0-3-lowlatency: ASCII cpio archive (SVR4 with no CRC)"
<k1l_> i dont have a 15.10 running right now :)
<brainwash> probably because intel microcode loading is enabled
<brainwash> in /etc/default/intel-microcode
<brainwash> since 14.10 I guess
<brainwash> actually since 15.04
<TJ-> Ah, so 'file' is kind-of lying, as in it's a pre-pended early-initramfs image in front of the gzipped image
<TJ-> I extracted the initrd.img to check some settings and was surprised that only the microcode was present :)
<TJ-> Good; binwalk knows where it is: "21504         0x5400          gzip compressed data,"
<TJ-> Got it "RD=/boot/initrd.img-4.1.0-3-lowlatency; dd if=$RD bs=$(binwalk $RD | awk '/gzip/{print $1}') skip=1 | file -" ==> "/dev/stdin: gzip compressed data,"
<brainwash> great! was afk for a while :)
<TJ-> What a pain that cpio has no option to report the size of what it reads; it's an expensive operation processing the file with binwalk
<en1gma> i have the ubuntu 15.10 willy which was an alpha. is there a newer version out that i should get?
<TJ-> OK, for completeness: can use cpio as long as we trust/assume block size is 512 bytes: "RD=/boot/initrd.img-4.1.0-3-lowlatency; dd if=$RD bs=$(cpio -t <$RD |& awk '/blocks/{print $1*512}') skip=1 | zcat | cpio -id "
<penguin42> cpio is always a pita
<penguin42> it's command line options seem to be designed primarily to confuse
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<fhf> Hi all
<fhf> anyone know how to test Ubuntu Desktop Next since ISOs are no longer built at cdimage.ubuntu.com, only the preinstalled tar.gz are provided.
<genii> I'm pretty sure I see ISO files with todays date at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fhf> these are not with mir&unity8 i belive, desktop-next is here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/
<OerHeks> oh i was looking @ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-desktop-next
<genii> !info unity wily
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.2+15.10.20150627.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1578 kB, installed size 6788 kB
<genii> !info unity8 wily
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.10+15.10.20150721-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5617 kB, installed size 6808 kB
<genii> Hm.
<fhf> hm so I grab .rootfs.tar.gz and .device.tar.gz from launchpad and what should i do next to run it for eg from usb thumb drive?
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-03
<a1fa> yikes
<a1fa> anybody else had do-relese-upgrade -d stall?
<a1fa> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d376478e4126d44cecd8
<a1fa> well looks like it recovered on its own
<a1fa> did something happen to unity terminal
<a1fa> it looks diferent
<a1fa> s/unity/gnome/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TJ-> Anyone got 2 bluetooth adapters working? I'm finding that bluetoothd/bluetoothctl only see hci0 whereas 'hcitool dev' sees all adapters. I'd like to get confirmation that others get the same result
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-04
<kaimast> hey. i have a thinkpad t440s and want to connect it to a 4k screen using display port. for some reason the highest resolution doesnt work, others do (i am on 2560x1440 right now). Any idea what i could do to get full 4k?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tnkhanh> hello
<BluesKaj> hi tnkhanh
<SonikkuAmerica> So grub-efi-amd64-signed isn't installing into the target system. Is this a known issue, or should I try again?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Kubuntu 15.10)
<DJones> Damm, just realised its September, only just over a month to 15.10...Where has the last 5 months gone
<penguin42> DJones: I wish I knew
<DJones> Heh
<fhf> heh
<fhf> guys mby do you know how to test rootfs on liveusb?
<fhf> of 15.10?
<fhf> the new images with unity8 and mir
<penguin42> hmph, apparently that was my kactivitymanager segging or something around there
<penguin42> ah no, X went first
<fhf> 1st
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-05
<penguin42> hmm, second X crash today; it's been stalble for years
<danniel> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<fabrizziop> hey, I have a regression with kernel 4.2
<fabrizziop> where could I report a bug or something?
<penguin42> fabrizziop: If you have a launchpad.net account you can report it by running ubuntu-bug linux    on your machine
<fabrizziop> but my machine won't boot. The issue only occurs when the IOMMU (in 990FX) is enabled
<fabrizziop> and at boot, I only get invalid_device_request for the smbus controller
<penguin42> ok, but if you go back to the previous kernel version, let it boot and then report the bug, clearly stating it happens on the other kernel
<fabrizziop> ohh ok
<fabrizziop> thanks
<penguin42> then post the bug report link here, if I'm still around I might be able to check it
<BluesKaj> another annoyance plasama 5.3 has dropped xembed-based system tray support according some reports, so the system tray doesn't show/link some icons like my irc client, konversation, and the workarouns is so clunky it's worth the bother. I hope there's a substitute in the works soon.
<BluesKaj> not worth the bother
<BluesKaj> actually it's plsama 5.4 not 5.3
<penguin42> yeh, it's annoying when they do that - although I think Gnome did the same (still there on my xfce machine I think)
<BluesKaj> guess I =should cross-post this in #kubuntu-devel
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-06
<___Rocky___> Ubuntu 15.10. Trying to use the xkboption ctrl:swap_lalt_lctl_lwin. Tried the tweak tool, tried using setxkbmap in /etc/profile and tried setting /etc/default/keyboard
<___Rocky___> but non of these procedures work
<___Rocky___> Can someone give me suggestions
<___Rocky___> I would like to get this working through xkboptoins rather than resort to xmodmap
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> hiya folks
<fhf> hi
<Faux> A (Steam) game I'm running is causing pulseaudio to restart for some reason sometimes.  I'm guessing it's crashing.  It causes other apps to not be able to produce audio until they're restarted/reinited.  As it's a sysvinit thing, I can't work out what's restarting it.
<Faux> It's not putting anything in syslog and I can't find any other logs of why it's crashing.
<Faux> I thought maybe this was Wily-only, but maybe it's just caused by this game changing and dist-upgrading was a coincedence.
<penguin42> Faux: If you're on wily try  sudo journalctl -u pulseaudio
<Faux> It's not being restarted by systemd; systemd thinks the init script started last time I booted; and has done nothing since.
<Faux> i.e. the last thing in the journal is: Sep 05 00:17:51 astoria systemd[1]: Started LSB: Start the PulseAudio sound server.
<penguin42> nod
<mijk> hey, I can't seem to get my hybrid intel/amd combo to work, only seems to work while docked
<penguin42> does it work on none+1 ?
<mijk> no
<mijk> I upgraded to wily to test
<mijk> same scenario
<penguin42> yeh,t hose have always been a pain to get working
<mijk> defeats the purpose to have it on the dock all the time
<mijk> performed quite well while on the dock
<mijk> ran glmark2 and got a decent hike in score
<mijk> hoping to get it working so that minecraft doesn't run like garbage
<mijk> be nice if there was a way to trick the laptop into thinking it's docked
<penguin42> what is this, one of the older Lenovo's ?
<mijk> no, elitebook 840 g1
<penguin42> mijk: There used to be a thing called bumblebee for doing this, but someone did say it's supposed to work these days; but it can be very tricky to figure out
<mijk> yes, I read about bumblebee in passing a couple years ago
<mijk> hmm, seems it's for nvidia
<penguin42> mijk: If it's the newer stuff then maybe the Arch guys hints will helphttps://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics#ATI_Dynamic_Switchable_Graphics
<mijk> alirhgt, I'll have to a look thanks
<kaimast> does anybody know hwo to remove saved settings for different monitors? i plug mine in and it sets it to the wrong frequency. nothing is displayed and there is no way to change it
<kaimast> i dont have an xorg.conf and no .confg/monitors.xml. where does the saved configuration come from?! all the documentation seems outdated
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-05
<k1l_> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in yakkety
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.9136.37 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Asad2005_> Will 16.10 support zfs out of the box?
<Pici> 16.04 does
<Asad2005_> so can i fresh install on a zfs?
<Asad2005_> in 16.04 you have to install zfs after install i believe
<Pici> Oh hrm.
<Asad2005_> I am upgrading my SSD so i need advise wether to fresh install 16.10 or just clone 16.04
<k1l> you mean root install on zfs? i dont know.
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-07
<qswz> Hello, could I have a quick help installing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/lubuntu-qt-desktop/0.71 in an ubuntu-server 16.04?
<qswz> nvm
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-09
<splashing> 16.10 use linux kernel 4.7
<splashing> ???
<nedstark> i see cinnamon works ok, is there every going to be a cinnamon iso?
<dax> if someone starts a cinnamon flavor, which they have yet to do
<dax> if they don't... no
<nedstark> oh, i see now, the maintainers of ubuntu's cinnamon packages are debian people
<zzarr> hello! a quick question, will Mir/Unity8 be default on 16.10?
<k1l_> no
<zzarr> will Mir/Unity8 be usable (have full support for X-applications)?
<k1l_> they are working on it with libertine
<zzarr> I really hope they fix so that environments like Steam works nice in libertine
<ikonia> I suspect that will be one of the failure areas
<k1l_> uh steam
<ikonia> more so when you look at how little is used as a native linux game
<zzarr> does libertine support multi-window applications now?
<k1l_> steam is a pain on old xorg. i dont see hope running it on a new xserver in a sandbox for old xserver doing its old 32bit windows stuff.
<zzarr> so basically Valve should redesign Steam and make a Mir version of it
<k1l_> the hope is, that all the games stuff will run natively on mir/wayland with proper driver support.
<zzarr> I hope that happenes
<zzarr> yea
<k1l_> i guess that will happen one year after the year of the linux desktop ;p
<ikonia> no-one will make mir versions
<ikonia> people are focused on wayland, other than canonical
<zzarr> I havent launched Mir/Unity8 in a while on my computer, it was few weeks ago... back then I noticed that the apps scope was gone
<zzarr> is it back in some form if I launch it now?
<k1l_> zzarr: just test it. unity8/mir is already in use on smartphones and tablets running ubuntu-touch.
<k1l_> most times it depends on your video drivers. intel cards will work.
<zzarr> I have had a MX4 for a bit over a year :)
<zzarr> I have an Intel card
<zzarr> bye
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-10
<josharenson> So latest yakkety dist-upgrade totally hosed my system.. Anyone else have issues?
<josharenson> There was a weird broken ecryptfs dependency, that got 99% of things working again, but I'm getting some odd errors and my indicators are being weird
<imran> help: needed
<imran> issue is unable to install deb file
<imran> ref : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23158407/
<imran> advise?
<imran>  sudo dpkg -i intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb
<imran> hello
<imran> any body here to help
<tsimonq2> !patience | imran
<ubottu> imran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<imran> ok
<tsimonq2> unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question
<tsimonq2> so wait around here and somebody will give you an answer :)
<imran> i am running beta 1
<imran> 16.10
<imran> libpackagekit-glib2-18 is installed in the system
<imran> and its looking for 16
<imran> got the file
<imran> but won't install as distro is not supported yet
<imran> oops
<ejat> anyone having broken icon panel in 16.10 : http://picpaste.com/broken-icon-right-top-panel-yvqAsbg3.png
<ejat> how to check / debug the panel ?
<ejat> ?
<k1l> check guest account if its a user setting?
<ejat> k1l: its same as in guest account
<ejat> k1l: any idea?
<k1l> ejat: sorry no
<ejat> :(
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-04
<__martin__> greetings again; can someone share a tip on why the "Display Settings" might ignore all the prefs except switching "Night Light" mode? It does nothing at stock Artful with propr. nvidia driver && tested at fresh Budgie+1 with just nouveau as well
<__martin__> cannot swap primary/sec. screen nor turn either of them off
<__martin__> thank you for any hints in advance
<__martin__> [tried to search here and there; found just this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/389785/dual-monitor-confusion-in-ubuntu-gnome-17-10]
<graingert> how do I get the transparent top bar?
<bottleofwater> Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone knows what 'acpi_video_register' is in the kernel? When opening any graphical application, that function is using the CPU 100% for several seconds before the application opens. I am not sure how to find the cause of that.
<bottleofwater> It could be the kernel, nvidia, GNOME, Xorg..?
<Guest1899> One question: I'm trying 17.10 (Xubuntu) and noticed that Firefox is at 50.0 (It's at 54 in stable, e.g. 16.10). How come?
<Guest1899> Anyone?
<flocculant> Guest1899: yea - that's known - this sums it up https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2017-September/039962.html
<flocculant> grab it from -proposed
<Guest1899> Thanks, that clears it up!
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-05
<kwk> Hi, I have a problem creating VMs with the Artful daily builds that just popped up recently. When I try to make a new VM it boots and gets stuck on the Ubuntu and 5 dots loading screen. All other VMs behave as expected and I didn't have this issue about a month ago creating VMs from the daily builds
<kwk> How can I go about troubleshooting this? The VM isn't responsibe so I'm not sure where to begin, and it's happening on several different machines
<kwk> It seems fairly reproducible, I'm using libvirt + virt-manager on 16.04, 17.04, and an Arch Linux machine, and on all of them I can't make new VMs from the Artful daily build iso anymore
<krytarik> kwk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1711358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1711358 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20170817 - ISO hangs on boot on qemu with splash screen enabled and qxl graphics driver" [High,Confirmed]
<kwk> krytarik: Thank you for finding that. I had taken a look on launchpad but couldn't find anything
<krytarik> Welcome.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-gnome-shell-ambiance
<roasted> heyooo!
<roasted> well fine then
<johnjohn101> hi all. my question is, can i just get plain vanilla gnome with 17.10?
<ducasse> yep
<johnjohn101> instructions?  it's not that i don't like the "ubuntu bar", i prefer the way ug 16.04 was configured
<ducasse> there is a plain gnome session you can install. i'm not sure, but i _think_ it's the gnome-session package
<johnjohn101> i 100% understand there is a huge transition going on
<johnjohn101> let me check to see what is in the repos
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-06
<brunch875> Heya! My hexchat snap is unable to connect due to apparmor. Is this a good place to ask? I've just gotten on 17.10
<brunch> Hello! I'm able to start openbox from the login screen but not with startx... am I missing something?
<brunch> startx alone does however launch gnome3, albeit missing some icons and styles
<Snaffle> i have a question. I am running ubuntu mate 17.10 and I keep receiving internal errors.
<Snaffle> everthing is up to date as well
<nacc> Snaffle: describe that in more detail -- what internal errors? from applications?
<Snaffle> system errors
<nacc> Snaffle: that's still basically contentless. Give logs, example output, etc.
<Snaffle> will do when it happens again.
<nacc> Snaffle: ok
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-07
<nalgene> Hello. Will Ubuntu 17.10 bring the option to encrypt the home directory with ext4's native file-based encryption?
<ikonia> nalgene: don't see it on the feature list / roadmap
<ikonia> have you tried manually deploying ext4 encypted home yet out of interest
<lotuspsychje> can anyone test this if can reproduce this bug? bug 1715604
<ubottu> bug 1715604 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager does not expand details" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715604
<brunch> on my way
<brunch> whoops, I'm already up to date
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: bug confirmed
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: oh thanks for testing mate
<lotuspsychje> brunch: can you reproduce aswell? bug 1715604 ?
<ubottu> bug 1715604 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager does not expand details" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715604
<brunch> lotuspsychje: unfortunaetly there's nothing to update for me
<lotuspsychje> brunch: ok tnx anyway mate
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: can't reproduce that - if you'd asked last cycle it was like that - also Xubuntu here, not that it should matter in this instance I suspect
<pwuertz> Hi, I can't log into my desktop session anymore, presumably after an apt upgrade today. After singing in from the gdm screen, the screen goes black and returns to gdm after a few seconds.
<pwuertz> When I switch to a text console and "startx" I seem to get a normal gnome session (not ubuntu-style gnome), working just fine.
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: im on gnome, perhaps only gnome related, tnx for trying anyway ;)
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: np
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: wich DE did you test it on?
<ducasse> no de, i3
<ducasse> i normally don't use update-manager, so no idea how recently this happened here...
<lotuspsychje> kk
<pwuertz> Is there a bug in the ubuntu session start up script? How can I track this down and fix it?
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: can you still login via another (previous) kernel?
<ducasse> pwuertz: you can also check ~/.xsession-errors
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: no, I only got one 4.12 and one 4.10 (zesty?) kernel. doesn't change the outcome
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: did you update from another version?
<pwuertz> ducasse: I looked into .xsession-errors, I cant see any "error"  in there, just a lot of lines like "dbus-update-activation-environment: setting XYZ=VAL"
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: upgraded from 17.04, but 17.10 was already running for a few days, including some reboots, so this seems to be new
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: I guess my home folder (configurations, etc.) is pretty old though
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: thats not recommended to do yet, if you wanna help bugs, install 17.10 clean
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje, ducasse: A newly created user is able to log in from gdm, so the system itself appears to be somewhat ok. Its just seems to crash due to some configuration specific to my user. Any idea how to track this down? .xsession-errors doesn't show anything of interest:/
<pwuertz> Couldn't find the reason. Made it work again by deleting random desktop related dot-files in home and ~/.config.
<graingert> how do I get the transparent bar?
<graingert> it seems to stay black forever
<graingert> do I need to reset my gnome settings?
<lotuspsychje> graingert: you mean the dock?
<graingert> lotuspsychje: that's translucent
<lotuspsychje> graingert: top bar is already transparant
<graingert> already
<graingert> lotuspsychje: nope it's opache for me
<lotuspsychje> graingert: oh, you want it fully transparant?
<graingert> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yxNb3Bpf/nope.png
<lotuspsychje> graingert: this is mine: http://imgur.com/a/nWNk4
<lotuspsychje> graingert: wich ubuntu iso did you install?
<graingert> lotuspsychje: uhh
<graingert> lotuspsychje: quite an old one
<graingert> but I'm fully up to date
<lotuspsychje> uname -a plz?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0.12.13 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<oerheks> :-)
<graingert> lotuspsychje: Linux fester 4.12.0-12-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 17 16:13:25 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> graingert: looks good
<graingert> lotuspsychje: yeah I know
<graingert> I'm fully up to date remember
<graingert> gsettings list-schemas | xargs -n 1 gsettings reset-recursively
<lotuspsychje> graingert: seen mine is transparant?
<graingert> lotuspsychje: yeah I did
<graingert> I might run that &
<graingert> ^^
<lotuspsychje> graingert: should be good by default right, did you try other themes change?
<lotuspsychje> graingert: try gnome-tweak-tool perhaps and change themes
<graingert> lotuspsychje: I did a recursive reset just now
<graingert> and logged in and out
<graingert> and it's still broken
<graingert> lotuspsychje: you mean gnome Tweaks?
<lotuspsychje> graingert: yeah
<graingert> lotuspsychje: I don't have the shell user theme extension installed
<graingert> so it's probably not do with that
<lotuspsychje> graingert: all vanilla here
<graingert> rage
<graingert> same
<lotuspsychje> graingert: themes:ambiance here
<graingert> same
<graingert> ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<m0j0dj0dj0> hey, does anyone get difficulties to enable some extension on 17.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> m0j0dj0dj0: im not gonna test until final release
<graingert> lotuspsychje: oh I thought you were on the new gnome-shell?
<lotuspsychje> m0j0dj0dj0: so i know what comes by default and whatnot
<lotuspsychje> graingert: your in 17.10 support right
<graingert> yeah I'm on the new 17.01
<graingert> 10*
<graingert> beta
<graingert> early hot new saftware
<lotuspsychje> graingert: ive tested dash to bottom also via dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> graingert: so perhaps you find some usefull wteaks there for transparant also?
<graingert> lotuspsychje: ?
<brunch> hello! I want to not use nvidia-prime and just use the discrete card
<brunch> is it fine to just uninstall the package? Can I disable it somehow?
<ParkerR> Trying out 17.10. Installed Discord via the Snap package (from the Software Center) and get this when trying to run Discord http://ix.io/zFu Any ideas?
<ducasse> ParkerR: snaps are supported by their developers
<ParkerR> ducasse, Ok thanks. Was just making sure it wasn't just a general error with snaps on artful
<ducasse> ParkerR: you could try #snappy, but i imagine they will tell you the same...
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-08
<adrian_1908> Hello. I activated the "proposed" repo to get a recent Firefox version, and disabled it at a later time. I'm afraid that also pulled in a few other things that now cause dependency conflicts when installing software. Is there a way to "pin" Firefox but downgrade the rest?
<tsimonq2> adrian_1908: You are probably looking for this: https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences
<tsimonq2> adrian_1908: Basically, enable it in sources.list and do the apt pinning, and it'll automatically pick it up
<adrian_1908> I'll check that out!
<adrian_1908> Hmm, i can't seem to figure out how to pin firefox. apt full-upgrade wants to uninstall it too.
<tsimonq2> adrian_1908: Here, let me give you a pastebin of mine
<tsimonq2> adrian_1908: You could probably do it better, and you should modify it to your needs, but here :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25487138/
<adrian_1908> tsimonq2: I'll give that a try, thanks.
<tsimonq2> yw :)
<adrian_1908> tsimonq2: This would remove the Firefox from proposed, but install the up-to-date Firefox from Zesty I presume?
<tsimonq2> adrian_1908: Sure, like I said, modify it to your needs ;)
<adrian_1908> ok
 * tsimonq2 would remove *zesty* if I were you
<mnagel> can somebody check for me if the python3-sklearn package is broken or if i broke my setup? i am on artful and if i do ' python3 -c "import sklearn.linear_model" ' i get an exception
<nacc> mnagel: works fine for me in artful
<mnagel> i get ...
<mnagel> ImportError: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/sklearn/utils/sparsefuncs_fast.cpython-36m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so: undefined symbol: PyFPE_jbuf
<nacc> mnagel: do you have any PPAs or pypi modules etc. installed
<mnagel> no ppa, python stuff all from the apt repositories, no pip, pypi, virtualenvs, ... everything I manually installed was for python3, not python2. i do have the pycharm snap installed and generally use it. but the problem also arises from command line.
<nacc> mnagel: strange, like i said, i'm on stock 17.10 and don't see it
<petersaints> Is there any specific reason why Firefox is frozen at version 50 on Artful?
<nacc> petersaints: it's stuck in proposed
<petersaints> proposed in at 54
<petersaints> all the supported releases are already at 55. 
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox artful
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<petersaints> it's weird, but I guess that it's not a priority right now since Artful is still in Development and it will only have its official Beta for the oficial "flavor" at the end of the month.
<nacc> petersaints: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2017-September/039962.html
<nacc> petersaints: the other releases are at 55 due to security. there is no security for artful yet
<netsrot> is there any way I can recompile only weston to change keybindings and not compiling everything like wayland protocols and mesa?
<nacc> petersaints: to be clear, 54 is stuck becuase it fails to build on armhf and ppc64el, see the above ML discussion
<ducasse> netsrot: you can rebuild the package, should be plenty of guides online
<petersaints> @nacc I had the impression that it should have been something like that. I hope that it gets sorted out in the next few weeks. I'd love to install Artful on "bare metal" once the Beta comes out :P
<brainwash> nacc: so, ubuntu+1 is meant to be tested without an internet connection?
<brainwash> that would "no security" imply
<nacc> brainwash: huh?
<nacc> brainwash: there is no security pocket for an unreleased version of ubuntu
<ballyhoo> I am having an issue with launching electron applications that are installed as snaps via the software center. Here is the error that I am getting when opening the snap. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25492873/
<ballyhoo> If I install the snap with classic confinement it doesn't have an issue. Is there some problem with using snap's sandboxing and electron apps in 17.10?
<nacc> ballyhoo: seeing if i can reproduce it
<nacc> ballyhoo: tbh, looks like a bug in the snap
<ballyhoo> It also applied to the Discord snap
<ballyhoo> Same error with Discord.
<nacc> ballyhoo: i'm on artful and just installed the wavebox snap (not classic, as it's not a classic snap). ran `wavebox` and it started fine
<ballyhoo> Well, now. I wonder where the issue lies on my side.
<ballyhoo> I'm not well-versed in JS or Electron, so I'm rather lost.
<nacc> ballyhoo: now, the cursor is tiny (hidpi issue?) in the app, but it did start
<nacc> ballyhoo: i'd file a bug with the snap owner
<ballyhoo> Okay, will do.
<ballyhoo> Thanks for your help!
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-09
<ducasse> nacc: fyi, someone else had the exact same snap problem a few days ago, but with a different snap. same error, afaicr.
<lotuspsychje> gnome system settings after update: http://imgur.com/a/WiCHa
<lotuspsychje> nice job!
<lotuspsychje> can anyone confirm/reproduce this chromium have a screen glitch/disformed icon on docksize 36: http://imgur.com/a/JE6Iu
<lotuspsychje> artful gnome
<lotuspsychje> nvm fixxed
<roasted> am I crazy or is 17.10 currently on Firefox 50 in the repos?
<brainwash> that's right
<brainwash> bug 1715030
<ubottu> bug 1715030 in mozplugger (Ubuntu) "Please remove firefox from artful on ppc64el" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715030
<roasted> got it. thanks. :)
<AndrzejL> Ladles and Jellyspoons
<AndrzejL> I have installed Ubuntu 17.10 on macmini 2009 and I have a slight issue with mouse focus
<AndrzejL> i removed nouveau and replaced it with nvidia 340
<AndrzejL> however the issue existed with the nouveau as well
<AndrzejL> if anyone has any ideas please hilight me :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-10
<AndrzejL> the problem for example is if I open terminal window i have to use alt+tab to be able to start chrome
<AndrzejL> but when I do mouse is still focused on the terminal window
<AndrzejL> so if I right click on the chrome I get right click menu from terminal
<AndrzejL> just a weird behaviour with mouse
<AndrzejL> everything else seems to be fine
<brainwash> AndrzejL: did you search launchpad? it could be a known issue
<xan_IT_> hi, need help to configure static ip in a machine with ubuntu server 17.10. anyone can help me?
<ElectroXexual> I have Ubuntu 17.04 with Gnome DE. How do I switch to a specific workspace without taking the foreground window to that workspace? [Skipping all other workspaces in between]
<AndrzejL> brainwash: I did but I am NOT really shure what search terms to use, mouse is the only thing that comes to mind but the issue is so.. hard to describe that I am not sure if I even know how to ask
<AndrzejL> Also - exactly the same issue happened to me when using tumbleweed yesterday on this machine so I suspect it MIGHT be global#
<AndrzejL> The most interesting thing about the "unstable" version of Ubuntu is... that the stable versions failed to install on the 2009 mac mini while the 17.10 installed :).
<AndrzejL> Ubiquity in the 17.04 has a bug. It will not install grub properly.
<AndrzejL> In the same time 17.10 is free of this bug :)
<AndrzejL> I've found the culprit
<AndrzejL> Now need to find solution
<AndrzejL> My mouse is the culprit
<AndrzejL> Mad Cat RATZ 3
<AndrzejL> https://askubuntu.com/questions/808963/ubuntu-16-04-lts-matcatz-r-a-t-3-mouse-cant-get-to-work
<AndrzejL> Silvercrest / Lidl mouse works 100% correct
<AndrzejL> And now so is the mad cat mouse
<AndrzejL> I am not a big ubuntu fan but I have to admit one thing
<AndrzejL> The desktop is very pretty and it has a solid feel of unity across the whole thing
<AndrzejL> not unity as a desktop but unity as in theme / general desktop feel
<AndrzejL> I like that. I like that a lot.
<netsrot> Hi, after I updated to ubuntu 17.10 my sound got garbage. I think I was reading somewhere that there would be less sound latency but since I'm on lowend computer less buffering means garbage sound.
<brainwash> low end?
<netsrot> a slow computer
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> give some details
<netsrot> AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3
<brainwash> my cpu is even weaker, and I have no issues with sound
<brainwash> I would check launchpad
<brainwash> maybe there is a known issue with pulseaudio
<netsrot> it's when I'm playing games. just playing a simple audio file still works.
<netsrot> when there is a lot of cpu load it gets garbaged.
<brainwash> well
<brainwash> pulseaudio should have a higher priority
<netsrot> ok. the worst thing is that teamspeak and discord sends loud garbage sound when it happens.
<brainwash> and this worked fine with ubuntu 17.04?
<brainwash> 17.04 and 17.10 have the same pulseaudio version though
<netsrot> oh.
<brainwash> maybe kernel related then
<brainwash> so, not sure what to suggest..
<brainwash> other than filing a bug report
<netsrot> could be that I was running an old version of pulse audio before I updated.
<brainwash> I don't know
<brainwash> like I said, 17.04 has the same version
<netsrot> hmm could be that firefox is now using more cpu cores. I allways have that running in the background.
<brainwash> but that is true for 17.04 also
<brainwash> is your firefox up-to-date?
<netsrot> ff 55.0.2 
<netsrot> but that I know for sure I had an older version before the update.
<brainwash> I would check the system log
<brainwash> via journalctl
<brainwash> also the session log
<brainwash> ~/.xsession-errors
<netsrot> ok thanks
<netsrot> I could allways switch to alsa instead.
<ducasse> when are we supposed to start testing the upgrade path to artful?
<AndrzejL> Question: I see that the tray icon for Steam is working fine but I cannot get the Thunderbird or Whatsie to hide in tray. Am I missing a package or..?
<AndrzejL> Also another question. 17.10 comes with Unity by default right? Its the 18.04 that will come out with Gnome?
<oerheks> no, gnome3 will be default.
<oerheks> * in 17.10 that is
<AndrzejL> Ok... How do I check what is my current desktop in ubuntu? :D I am sorry but I am a kde user.. if it was kde I would know what it is :P
<oerheks> :P
<oerheks> that :P makes you not serious.
<AndrzejL> well :)
<AndrzejL> I am seriously not serious
<AndrzejL> as in I want to know the answer to the question... but I want to have some fun while I am getting it
<AndrzejL> because computers are fun ;P
<AndrzejL> System:    Host: macbuntumini Kernel: 4.12.0-12-generic x86_64 bits: 64 gcc: 7.1.0
<AndrzejL>            Desktop: Gnome 3.25.91 (Gtk 3.22.19-0ubuntu1) info: gnome-shell dm: gdm3
<AndrzejL>            Distro: Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch)
<AndrzejL> Right... :)
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-07
<dlfmf> I have chosen the "vanilla gnome system" during install, but there is nothing installed
<dlfmf> bare console
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-08
<tarzeau> damn xorg gnome-shell is slow and laggy, even the mouse
<skdmn> is "vanilla gnome desktop" tasksel target broken? i've chosen it during install, but even X isn't installed
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-02
<tarzeau> is there a place on irc to ask for a migration of a package that didn't make it before 22 august for 19.10 release?
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: #ubuntu-release perhaps
<lotuspsychje> thats where packages gets flooded in
<tarzeau> ah but then 19.10 is only for 9 months, i could just as well wait for 20.04
<lotuspsychje> cant hurt to ask
<lotuspsychje> think i heared recently its not the first time packages get inserted after feature freeze
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-05
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: are you using network cable or wifi?
<letterrip> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MFtXRt3vNP/
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, wifi
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: wich chipset please?
<letterrip> paste is the info requested by becool
<letterrip> Linux laptop2 5.2.0-15-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 23 20:16:23 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<letterrip> hold on..
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: sudo lshw -C network, would show
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CTt985fQqQ/
<letterrip> ah - not what i just pasted...
<letterrip> will do that
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f7pnbJdr2k/
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: did your boot speed work fine before? went slower after an update?
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, it has been ridiculously slow for quite some time - don't know if it was ever 'good' - but finally seemed unbearable - got rid of snapd and some other stuff and that has helped
<letterrip> so have been going up the chain to see what is feasible
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: try: sudo apt install preload && haveged
<lotuspsychje> it will help make things faster, smoother
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: maybe pastebin your dmesg too, we can have a look what happens
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, ok
<letterrip> do you want it now or after a reboot?
<letterrip> with your recommended changes?
<lotuspsychje> current one is ok
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nfh4t7f83P/
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.0.15.16 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: your bios is from 2007, you might consider updating it to latest too
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, will do
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: cant see weird wifi errors
<letterrip> ok
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: i see you are on nouveau?
<letterrip> yep
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: on purpose or would you like to test the nvidia driver?
<letterrip> my card is no longer supported by official driver
<letterrip> so on purpose
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: what does ubuntu-drivers list say?
<letterrip> no output
<lotuspsychje> ah ok tnx might indeed be too old for your card
<letterrip> is there a tutorial for analysing dmesg?
<letterrip> if so can avoid taking up your time :)
<letterrip> or at least use less of it ...
<lotuspsychje> maybe you could try the ubuntu graphics ppa, lowest nvidia driver, but not sure that will dice
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, will investigate, thanks for the suggestion
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck, try that preload and haveged too ok
<letterrip> ok, will reboot and see how it goes...
<letterrip> ttyl
<lotuspsychje> kk
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-31
<guiverc> does (or really should) ctrl+alt+T open a terminal on groovy?  (I asked a couple of days ago, now I see a bug report by someone on it, is it a change with ubuntu desktop or should I affects-me-too
 * guiverc suspects I recalls a discussion on ubu.podcast or somewhere that maybe was about this.. but probably weeks ago  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1893579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1893579 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl + Alt + T and Fn keys not working" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2020-09-01
<reph> Hi! On gnome shell (x11 session) under -devel my brightness and volume controls are broken, and ctrl+alt+t is no longer working for opening a shell (that's a custom keyboard shortcut i configured). It happened 1 or 2 days ago, anyone else experienced something similar?
<reph> also, after creating a new shortcut (xeyes from ctrl+alt+e) does not start the application
<reph> oh, ok. going back to gnome-settings-daemon_3.36.1-0ubuntu1 solved the problem
<reph> affected version is 3.37.0-1ubuntu1
<rs2009> Hi, I noticed that the filesystem.squashfs in the Groovy Gorilla daily builds have /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.img as broken symlinks. They point to initrd.img-* and vmlinuz-*, which do not exist. I was building a custom Ubuntu ISO from an existing Ubuntu 20.10 daily ISO using the chroot method. I copied the initramfs from the /casper/ directory
<rs2009> in the custom disk and installed the linux-image in the chroot, as I needed to change the plymouth logo. I then ran update-initramfs -u -k all inside the chroot. I copied /boot/initrd.img to /casper/ and built the ISO. When I booted the ISO in a VM, it showed the plymouth boot screen for one second, after which it dropped to the BusyBox initramfs
<rs2009> prompt. Did something change in 20.10? I'm not aware of any change apart from the switch to GRUB for both BIOS and UEFI.
